# Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 18, 2021)

*Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
*Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
- Remove SIM before first boot
- Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
- DON'T use Smart Switch
- Reboot, insert SIM then continue setup online.
*System Settings*​- Auto-Rotate: *DISABLED*
- Notification Bubbles: *DISABLED*
- Notification History*: DISABLED*
- Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
- Location: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
- Display Resolution: *FHD/1080p*
- Advanced features: *ALL DISABLED*
- Motions and Gestures:* ALL DISABLED *
- Auto download System Update over Wi-Fi: *DISABLED*
- Bluetooth Scanning (Location services):* DISABLED*
- Usage & Diagnostics:* DISABLED*
- Advertising ID: *RESET & **DELETE*
- System Sound/Vibration feedback: *OFF*
- Network Mode: *2G/3G/4G*
- Always On Display (AoD): *DISABLED*
- Dark Mode: *ENABLED*
- Trust Agent: *DISABLED*
- Turn Screen On: *DISABLED*
- Suggestions/Recommendations: *ALL DISABLED.*
Battery Settings​- *Sleeping Apps*: All apps except apps you need *instant notifications* from.
- Put unused apps to sleep: *ENABLED*
- RAM PLUS: *DISABLED*
- Auto optimisation: *ENABLED*
- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*
*Google Settings*​- Nearby connections: *DISABLED*
- Devices: *DISABLED*
- Nearby Share: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
- Nearby Share Notification: *DISABLED*
*Accessibility Settings*​- Reduce transparency & Blur: *ENABLED*
*Developer* O*ptions*:​- Background Check: *DISABLED*
- Suspend execution of Cached apps: *ENABLED*
- Animation scale (3 entries) : *x0.5*
- Wi-Fi Scan Throttling: *Enabled*
- Logger Buffer Sizes: *OFF*
- Predictive Back Animations: *ON*
Camera Settings​- Turn off *location tags* and *location permission* for the camera app.
- Move all *camera modes* to the "*More*" section.
- Face Beautification: *DISABLED*
- Video Stabilization: *DISABLED*
- Video Resolution: *4K30*
- Install *Camera Assistant* (Settings bellow)
Google Play Store Settings​- Google Play Protect: *DISABLED*
- Autoplay: *DISABLED*
- Auto Update Apps: *DISABLED*
- App Installation Optimization: *DISABLED*
*Google Chrome Settings*​Settings
- Page Preloading: *DISABLED*
Chrome Flags
- Smooth Scrolling: *ENABLED*
- Parallel Downloading: *ENABLED*
*Social Media Apps Settings*​- Theme: *AMOLED/DARK*
- Autoplay videos: *DISABLED*
- *Log out* of all *Old sessions*.
- Delete *old logged in devices*.
Spotify Settings​- Canvas: *DISABLED*
- Gapless: *ENABLED*
- Normalize volume: *DISABLED*
- Device broadcast status: *DISABLED*
- Spotify connect in the background: *DISABLED*
*II - GENERAL FIXES*​Diagnose Your Problem​- Go to Device care, battery, check your battery usage. If nothing shows, it's a *battery leak*.
Fix Battery Leak (IMPORTANT)​- Go to *Permission Manager*, enable "*Show system apps*" and check for any excess permissions, especially hardware like *location*,* camera* or *nearby devices*.
Calibrate Your Battery​- Use your phone normally till it dies off automatically.
- Plug it into the charger and leave it charging for 2h while it's still off.
- Turn it on, *calibrate the battery* then unplug your phone and use it normally until it dies again.
- Plug it into the charger and leave it charging for 2h while it's still off.
- Turn it on, *calibrate the battery again* and unplug it, enjoy
Fix Google Apps Battery drain​Go to Settings, Apps. Enable "*Show system apps*" then look for each of:
- Google Play Store
- Google Services Framework
- Google Play Services
- Android System WebView"
*Uninstall Updates*, *Clear data* & *Cache*, *Force Stop, Reboot*, *update *and follow *setup*.
Fix Camera Experience​- *Wipe Data & Cache*, reboot to* Safe mode*, *do it again*, then reboot normally.
Fix OLED Burn-in/Ghosting​- Download *LCD Burn-in Wiper*
- *Disable *Auto-brightness & set Brightness to *100%*
- Leave on for at least *1 hour*
Fix Speaker crackling​- Download *Speaker cleaner*
- Set your *volume *to *max*
- Put your phone *face down *& launch
Remove Ads System-Wide​Go to *settings*, *connections*, *more connections settings*, look for *Private DNS*.
- *dns.adguard-dns.com *or *dns.adguard.com*
- Close all apps then *reboot*.
Apps Alternatives​- *Apps list*
III - SAMSUNG FIXES​Fix General Performance​- Boot into *recovery
- Clear cache partition*
- *Repair apps*.
Fix OneUI Lag​In device care, set RAM PLUS to *DISABLED*
Fix UI Frame Drop/Stutter​Settings, Apps, check "Show System Apps", and search:
- *Gesture *Set battery to "*UNRESTRICTED*".
- *Always-on Display *Clear App Data & Cache (Will clear lock-screen customisations).
Fix Refresh Rate Lag​Settings, Display, *Motion Smoothness*.
- Set it to *Standard*, reboot, Set it back to *Adaptive*
Fix Delayed Apps Notifications​- Add *ALL APPS* to the *Sleeping apps* list
- Add *ALL APPS *to the *Deep sleeping apps*
- Add *ALL APPS *to the *Never sleep apps*
- *Remove all the apps *from *all the lists*.
Fix Fingerprint Experience​- Fingerprint always on: *ENABLED*
- Show animation when unlocking: *DISABLED*
- Show unlock transition effect: *DISABLED*
- Set battery usage to "*Unrestricted*" for "*com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting*".
Fix Samsung Camera (Camera Assistant)​- Auto HDR: *ENABLED*
- Auto lens switching: *DISABLED*
- Soften pictures: *DISABLED*
- Faster shutter speed: *ENABLED*
Unlock More Gallery Features​- Go to *Gallery App*, *Settings*, *About*.
- Tap version number *multiple times*
- You'll find more options under "*Labs*"
Unlock More Wifi Features​- Go to *Settings App*, *3 dots*, *Intelligent Wifi*.
- Tap version number *multiple times*
- You'll find more options under "*Labs*"
IV - DEBLOAT​You're gonna need:
- *ADB AppControl*
- *Samsung USB Drivers*
*- Latest presets attached at the bottom of this post
- Apps Explanation **#1** / #2 / **#3*
- Enable USB debugging and "*Always authorize*" on your phone

*!!DISCLAIMER!!*
*- You can always restore the apps you need under "Uninstall" section.
- RESTORE ALL APPS BEFORE PERFORMING AN UPDATE.*

- Load preset to "*System*" tab.
- Scroll through all the selected apps and *uncheck the apps you want to keep*.
- Apply *Uninstall *(with wipe app data checked).
- Restart your phone to *recovery*, *clear cache *and *repair apps*.
- Save your preset for later
- *Remediation*: After a couple days, restore all apps, reboot, debloat again using your preset.
IV - ADB FIXES​You Can Use ADB to Further Optimise Your Phone (#5966)
*- Level 1 (#5966)
- **Level 2 (#6,477)*
Please Consider Donating/Supporting​#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE​


----------



## Ivixmax (Dec 18, 2021)

- Can't access accessibility section of the settings (caused by one accessibility app uninstalled)
I'll do my best try and localise the specific apps causing the glitches with time, feel free to contribute with more apps/side effects and tips


This is caused by delete samsung keyboard.Dont delete samsung keyboard and accesibilty menu works again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 18, 2021)

Ivixmax said:


> - Can't access accessibility section of the settings (caused by one accessibility app uninstalled)
> I'll do my best try and localise the specific apps causing the glitches with time, feel free to contribute with more apps/side effects and tips
> 
> 
> This is caused by delete samsung keyboard.Dont delete samsung keyboard and accesibilty menu works again

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I'll try it myself and edit OP.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 18, 2021)

Some of those apks on the block list just sit there and do nothing unless needed.
You need to know what you're blocking and if it really needs/should to blocked.
Dependencies, dependencies, dependencies, the app names and functions can be deceiving.
Samsung's have so many features you may never realize what you lost and for little or no gain.

The Google system and user apps are some of the worst offenders.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 18, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Some of those apks on the block list just sit there and do nothing unless needed.
> You need to know what you're blocking and if it really needs/should to blocked.
> Dependencies, dependencies, dependencies, the app names and functions can be deceiving.
> Samsung's have so many features you may never realize what you lost and for little or no gain.
> ...

Click to collapse



1- I have been uninstalling apps over adb for a long time now, and from a functionality standpoint, they don't interfere with the user experience, but on the contrary, uninstalling them improves the experience.
2- There are no apps that "just sit there", they all will consume power and resources on the background, only noticeable on the long run.
3- This is an extensive, maxed out and extreme list of bloatware, you can of course choose to skip some of those apps if you need them, your use case may be different then mine.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 18, 2021)

H-banGG said:


> 1- I have been uninstalling apps over adb for a long time now, and from a functionality standpoint, they don't interfere with the user experience, but on the contrary, uninstalling them improves the experience.
> 2- There are no apps that "just sit there", they all will consume power and resources on the background, only noticeable on the long run.
> 3- This is an extensive, maxed out and extreme list of bloatware, you can of course choose to skip some of those apps if you need them, your use case may be different then mine.

Click to collapse



Many of those never load unless called upon.
You can see what's loading Device Care>memory or Developer options>running apps, cache apps.

Example; Bixby Vision and Bixby Framework.
The other Bixby crapware is disabled on my N10+'s.  Those former two are not, and not loaded in the system cache or running.  No need to block them.  Karma Firewall also verifies no internet activity for them.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2021)

Ivixmax said:


> - Can't access accessibility section of the settings (caused by one accessibility app uninstalled)
> I'll do my best try and localise the specific apps causing the glitches with time, feel free to contribute with more apps/side effects and tips
> 
> 
> This is caused by delete samsung keyboard.Dont delete samsung keyboard and accesibilty menu works again

Click to collapse



You're right, accessibility settings work now with samsung keyboard disabled but still installed. thanks, i'll move it to the "to disable" list.


----------



## DannyynnaD (Dec 20, 2021)

Could you provide info of each app, so we know what are we going to delete \ disable?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2021)

DannyynnaD said:


> Could you provide info of each app, so we know what are we going to delete \ disable?

Click to collapse



You can use  This app to check for package names, also, you can reinstall/download deleted apps using AppControl if you can't find them after debloating


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you for this - just tried this list, let's see how the battery life behaves now...


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2021)

H-banGG said:


> You can use  This app to check for package names, also, you can reinstall/download deleted apps if you can't find them after debloating

Click to collapse



Akp Export shows the same but many of the Samsung system apks are anyone's guess. Android 10 (vs my older N10+ running on 9)  on my new N10+ has dozens of new apks like this.  Most of those shouldn't be touched as they are why the two N10+'s look and function almost identically.  PD also list proper app names; it also has a direct browser search for each apk to try and see what its function is.

My Package Disabler list was imported from the older Note to the new one almost unchanged.
Surprisingly the optimization for the Android 10 variant was almost identical to the 9 variant, it was a snap.  It took about 5 minutes to setup the PD app on the new phone, plug & play, and the user license (up to 3 devices) enabled seamlessly. One of the reasons I use it.
Makes factory resets easier too. It's nice to use a PD because you can troubleshoot with it,  kill user installed apps that you occasionally use but don't want always running and you can easily test unknown or known apks to see what they do.  I use the PD app daily for one thing or another.  My favorite paid for app.  If I lost it I be doing the abd edit thing.


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 20, 2021)

@H-banGG So, after running suggested ones from the first post, Lloyds Banking app stopped working (app launch failed).

Any of the services can be causing this (security, Banking, authentication)?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> @H-banGG So, after running suggested ones from the first post, Lloyds Banking app stopped working (app launch failed).
> 
> Any of the services can be causing this (security, Banking, authentication)?

Click to collapse



Knox...  maybe Samsung pass

These don't kill my bank app, but knox is still running...


Note: com.samsung.android.knox.attestation is NOT disabled on my device.


----------



## DannyynnaD (Dec 20, 2021)

H-banGG said:


> You can use  This app to check for package names, also, you can reinstall/download deleted apps if you can't find them after debloating

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> @H-banGG So, after running suggested ones from the first post, Lloyds Banking app stopped working (app launch failed).
> 
> Any of the services can be causing this (security, Banking, authentication)?

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for notifying the error. I don't use banking apps on my phone so i never had to face this issue, but i'd suggest first to restore all KNOX apps using ADB AppControl, restarting and trying again. Please, report back after.


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 20, 2021)

Actually, kept Knox dead and just reinstalled the app itself. Works fine so far...
It probably restored whatever it needed during reinstall


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 20, 2021)

Another curiousity. 
Before "deep sleeping apps" - I could add apps to be put to deep sleep. No when I press + - there are none at all to choose there.
Is this because of suspend execution of cashed apps setting?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Actually, kept Knox dead and just reinstalled the app itself. Works fine so far...
> It probably restored whatever it needed during reinstall

Click to collapse



Yes actually, a lot needed apps are just needed installed, even if they are disabled


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Another curiousity.
> Before "deep sleeping apps" - I could add apps to be put to deep sleep. No when I press + - there are none at all to choose there.
> Is this because of suspend execution of cashed apps setting?
> 
> View attachment 5488149

Click to collapse



So, any ideas why it is not possible to put apps to deep sleep after making these changes?

In battery stats some apps have "background" activity and I'd rather they didn't . Used to work yesterday.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Another curiousity.
> Before "deep sleeping apps" - I could add apps to be put to deep sleep. No when I press + - there are none at all to choose there.
> Is this because of suspend execution of cashed apps setting?
> 
> View attachment 5488149

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for sharing this issue.
The "cached apps" setting in de options isn't actually the problem, there surely is a service that manages these sleeping apps that has been disabled, i'll dig deeper into that.


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 21, 2021)

H-banGG said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing this issue.
> The "cached apps" setting in de options isn't actually the problem, there surely is a service that manages these sleeping apps that has been disabled, i'll dig deeper into that.

Click to collapse



Thank you, yes, I figured it myself. I used it for a few apps which always used to have hours of background while not supposed to have been doing anything in background.

Choosing them in deep sleep helped. Would be great to be able to do it again.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> So, any ideas why it is not possible to put apps to deep sleep after making these changes?
> 
> In battery stats some apps have "background" activity and I'd rather they didn't . Used to work yesterday.

Click to collapse



I'm still looking for the app responsible for these 2 bugs, definetly not the "cached apps" setting, i just tried it in another samsung device without uninstalling apps, it works fine. As i said, i'm gonna reenable some packages trying to find the one that fixes that problem and report back. Feel free to contribute if any issue appears or problem solved.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Thank you, yes, I figured it myself. I used it for a few apps which always used to have hours of background while not supposed to have been doing anything in background.
> 
> Choosing them in deep sleep helped. Would be great to be able to do it again.

Click to collapse



Already on it. I never needed those two features you're talking about, i always uninstall apps i don't need and let the system decide for the remaining, that's why i never noticed that problem. Thanks anyway for reporting, i'll do my best to figure it out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Another curiousity.
> Before "deep sleeping apps" - I could add apps to be put to deep sleep. No when I press + - there are none at all to choose there.
> Is this because of suspend execution of cashed apps setting?
> 
> View attachment 5488149

Click to collapse



SOLVED: com.android.bips
Feel free to restore the package and let it on, or disable it. Both ways, you'll get "sleeping apps" setting back.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Thank you, yes, I figured it myself. I used it for a few apps which always used to have hours of background while not supposed to have been doing anything in background.
> 
> Choosing them in deep sleep helped. Would be great to be able to do it again.

Click to collapse



SOLVED: com.android.bips
Feel free to restore the package and let it on, or disable it. Both ways, you'll get "sleeping apps" setting back.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

UPDATE:
Uninstalled that package again and "sleeping apps" setting is still working, i'll update the whole list now, can't explain why and how that settingwas gone, and got back. com.android.bips is uninstalled for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Another curiousity.
> Before "deep sleeping apps" - I could add apps to be put to deep sleep. No when I press + - there are none at all to choose there.
> Is this because of suspend execution of cashed apps setting?
> 
> View attachment 5488149

Click to collapse


----------



## Ardysan (Dec 21, 2021)

Really strange. -  com.android.bips  is default printing service. I've enabled that, but still can't add deep sleeping apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 22, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Really strange. -  com.android.bips  is default printing service. I've enabled that, but still can't add deep sleeping apps

Click to collapse



I'll see what i can do


----------



## absinth4 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for this post! I was looking through the threads for s21 and i saw a similar one about debloating the device, but using an app i think  it was called adb appControl. Are you aware of that and have an opinion over it? I mean is it doing the same thing with what you suggest ? Although from what I see your list with apps to uninstall/deactivate is way bigger.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2021)

absinth4 said:


> Thanks for this post! I was looking through the threads for s21 and i saw a similar one about debloating the device, but using an app i think  it was called adb appControl. Are you aware of that and have an opinion over it? I mean is it doing the same thing with what you suggest ? Although from what I see your list with apps to uninstall/deactivate is way bigger.

Click to collapse



OP actually suggest ADB AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 28, 2021)

App list has been updated, improved overall loading speed


----------



## Furious Froyo (Dec 29, 2021)

I uninstalled just a handful of your list and there's a major battery drain.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2021)

Furious Froyo said:


> I uninstalled just a handful of your list and there's a major battery drain.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for reporting. Can you list those apps you uninstalled please ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2021)

Ardysan said:


> Really strange. -  com.android.bips  is default printing service. I've enabled that, but still can't add deep sleeping apps

Click to collapse



Newest updated list has solved the problem, you can try now applying this preset


----------



## Furious Froyo (Dec 30, 2021)

H-banGG said:


> Hi, thanks for reporting. Can you list those apps you uninstalled please ?

Click to collapse



It's my mistake. I uninstalled apps that should've been disabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2021)

Furious Froyo said:


> It's my mistake. I uninstalled apps that should've been disabled.

Click to collapse



Good to know that, an i still know what app caused that battery drain ?


----------



## marios199546 (Dec 31, 2021)

You can try uninstalling DiagMonAgent. There are some error messages about logging in logcat but i dont notice any battery drair or bug


----------



## Furious Froyo (Dec 31, 2021)

I created a T-Mobile variant script to uninstall and/or disable the bloat. However, this script is _personalized_, and it also uninstalls the default browser (Chrome and Samsung Internet), Samsung Calendar, Samsung Messages, and the Samsung Dialer. I think Google does better when it comes to those, with the exception of using Bromite for my browser.

If you want to leave them alone, then delete the following lines from the script.

```
adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.android.chrome
adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.app.contacts
adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.calendar
adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.dialer
adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.sec.android.app.sbrowser
```
You'll need to change the *TXT* extension to *BAT.*

I added a few more lines of bloat to be removed. FYI - I use this to uninstall/disable on my daily driver and haven't run into an issue. However, I don't use near as many options and menus as most other folks.

*Edited: 1/1/22*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 2, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I created a T-Mobile variant script to uninstall and/or disable the bloat. However, this script is _personalized_, and it also uninstalls the default browser (Chrome and Samsung Internet), Samsung Calendar, Samsung Messages, and the Samsung Dialer. I think Google does better when it comes to those, with the exception of using Bromite for my browser.
> 
> If you want to leave them alone, then delete the following lines from the script.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just tried you script, will run if for some time and check if anything i can add to mine


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I created a T-Mobile variant script to uninstall and/or disable the bloat. However, this script is _personalized_, and it also uninstalls the default browser (Chrome and Samsung Internet), Samsung Calendar, Samsung Messages, and the Samsung Dialer. I think Google does better when it comes to those, with the exception of using Bromite for my browser.
> 
> If you want to leave them alone, then delete the following lines from the script.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your contribution, i've added some apps from what you suggested on your script


----------



## bindassever (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi can we uninstall the com.samsung.android.app.aodservice? It is reponsible for considersble amount of battery usage. 

Also anyone has any idea what this eris means? Tried to find everywhere but couldn't.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Hi can we uninstall the com.samsung.android.app.aodservice? It is reponsible for considersble amount of battery usage.
> 
> Also anyone has any idea what this eris means? Tried to find everywhere but couldn't.

Click to collapse



Well, com.samsung.android.app.aodservice is the service responsible of the AlwaysON display. And no, you can't uninstall it nor could you disable it since it's responsible for your lockscreen too. But, you can try disabling AlwaysON Display from settings normally and come back to us with results ?
Uninstalling/Disabling AOD service will result in Lockscreen clock, fingerprint icon and charging information not showing.


----------



## bindassever (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you for your response.

Any idea what that eris is on my wakelocks list.

I did disable Always On Display from settings and no it didn't help. Can still see AOD taking considerable amount of battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Any idea what that eris is on my wakelocks list.
> 
> I did disable Always On Display from settings and no it didn't help. Can still see AOD taking considerable amount of battery

Click to collapse



What eris ? If it's an app can you take a screenshot or check the package name ?
Try clearing data/cache and force stopping the app. Also check for updates on galaxy store.  I wouldn't recommend disabling/uninstalling it


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi, trying this config, i had to reenable switfkey coz i use it  For now all things i do seems to work.. I'll keep testing.


Chooo


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 6, 2022)

Ninja_Gundam said:


> Hi, trying this config, i had to reenable switfkey coz i use it  For now all things i do seems to work.. I'll keep testing.
> 
> 
> Chooo

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for participating and contributing to this thread.
I just updated the list to switch all apps to disabled instead of uninstall. You can restore all apps, then load the preset to disable all (i checked the box "delete app data").


----------



## WindR (Jan 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *I RECOMMAND USING ADB APPCONTROL*

Click to collapse



Hi. Thank you for such a thorough guide.
May you attach a ready ADB APPCONTROL preset file?


----------



## Michael root (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello, I have a problem, the bluetooth does not turn on on my phone, I don't know if it happens to someone else


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 7, 2022)

I have reinstalled : 
com.android.nfc << for NFC

and I'm having problem with Wear and my watch.. so I've reinstalled : com.android.companiondevicemanager 
I am trying to understand what missing.

I have disabled those :

com.samsung.android.mdx.kit
com.samsung.slsi.audiologging
com.samsung.android.icecone
com.samsung.advp.imssettings
com.samsung.android.app.sharelive
com.samsung.android.aware.service
com.samsung.amdroid.rcs
com.samsung.amdroid.scs
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.samsung.android.app.notes
com.samsung.android.app.notes.addons
com.samsung.android.app.tips

If one do not use, can disable even Samsung Account, Themes and Galaxy Store.


Chooo


----------



## Furious Froyo (Jan 7, 2022)

Ninja_Gundam said:


> I have reinstalled :
> com.android.nfc << for NFC
> 
> and I'm having problem with Wear and my watch.. so I've reinstalled : com.android.companiondevicemanager
> ...

Click to collapse



It's in your best interest not to disable the Galaxy Store. It's used to update many proprietary Samsung apps.


----------



## Ninja_Gundam (Jan 7, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> It's in your best interest not to disable the Galaxy Store. It's used to update many proprietary Samsung apps.

Click to collapse



I hate Samsung apps.. :| so I disabled all except Camera+Gallery to see fast the pics taken.

Chooo


----------



## abu46 (Jan 8, 2022)

Contacts Storage is always in top 3-4 on my battery usage list, sometimes even more than play services! I have tried clearing cache/data.
Also the data usgae under Contacts Storage shows User Dictionary & Blocked Numbers Storage apps too.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

WindR said:


> Hi. Thank you for such a thorough guide.
> May you attach a ready ADB APPCONTROL preset file?

Click to collapse



AppControl uses .txt files as preset and loads all packages names present inside said txt file. You shall save the list in a txt file, "load a preset" and see all checked apps for what you'd rather keep before disabling or uninstalling


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

Michael root said:


> Hello, I have a problem, the bluetooth does not turn on on my phone, I don't know if it happens to someone else

Click to collapse



Bluetooth works fine for me, with all the apps uninstalled, so i can't troubleshoot the specific app responsible. Try rebooting and wiping cache partiton, or, try disabling apps instead of uninstalling.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

Ninja_Gundam said:


> I have reinstalled :
> com.android.nfc << for NFC
> 
> and I'm having problem with Wear and my watch.. so I've reinstalled : com.android.companiondevicemanager
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any wearable, so my list isn't wearable friendly. But wearables services are few, of course would be bluetooth and nfc, and wearable manager.
If you uninstalled a samsung service operating in nearby scanning, it could be the problem. Try setting default permissions from settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I have reinstalled :
> com.android.nfc << for NFC
> 
> and I'm having problem with Wear and my watch.. so I've reinstalled : com.android.companiondevicemanager
> ...

Click to collapse



The galaxy store isn't present in OP list, i do use it to update apps. Wouldn't recommand uninstalling it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Contacts Storage is always in top 3-4 on my battery usage list, sometimes even more than play services! I have tried clearing cache/data.
> Also the data usgae under Contacts Storage shows User Dictionary & Blocked Numbers Storage apps too.

Click to collapse



Might be "permissions" problem, try setting back to default from settings. User dictionary is on the OP list of apps to uninstall.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

Try the new updated list, it'll surely solve your problem if present from last update


----------



## abu46 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be "permissions" problem, try setting back to default from settings. User dictionary is on the OP list of apps to uninstall.

Click to collapse



Cant find the option to set permission to default. Also the OP list has "Dictionary" com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary, but the "User Dictionary" is com.android.providers.userdictionary


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Cant find the option to set permission to default. Also the OP list has "Dictionary" com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary, but the "User Dictionary" is com.android.providers.userdictionary

Click to collapse


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 8, 2022)

This is awesome! Did it all what you did and my S21 still runs perfectly and much faster lesser heat now. Hoping this page will update any new features or things need to debloat on the run. Thank you bro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> This is awesome! Did it all what you did and my S21 still runs perfectly and much faster lesser heat now. Hoping this page will update any new features or things need to debloat on the run. Thank you bro

Click to collapse



You're welcome, this thread gets updated daily with new apps to uninstall/disable while I'm still testing and people give feedback. I just updated the lists, have fun optimizing your device ! Don't forget to limit refresh rate to 96hz .


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 8, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Cant find the option to set permission to default. Also the OP list has "Dictionary" com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary, but the "User Dictionary" is com.android.providers.userdictionary

Click to collapse



I'll try disabling that too, and see how things go. You should too, and if it helps the purpose of OP, we'll add it to the list.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 8, 2022)

What is the default max and min refresh rate? So when things i want to back on original. Thanks!


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 9, 2022)

i did setting the refresh rate at Max (96) and min as (1). but appearing the lowest refresh i had now is 60. but the maximus doing fine which at 96


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What is the default max and min refresh rate? So when things i want to back on original. Thanks!

Click to collapse



48-120hz is the default


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> i did setting the refresh rate at Max (96) and min as (1). but appearing the lowest refresh i had now is 60. but the maximus doing fine which at 96

Click to collapse



Lowest refresh rate supported is 48 on some rare situations, so you're fine


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Lowest refresh rate supported is 48 on some rare situations, so you're fine

Click to collapse



At the moment im stuck at 96hz doesn't change. Before it plays on 96 and lower 60. What do i missed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> At the moment im stuck at 96hz doesn't change. Before it plays on 96 and lower 60. What do i missed

Click to collapse



Nothing at all, that's how adaptive works, only goes down to 60 on a daily basis. It can go down to 48hz while playing games when you force it under game tools.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

Just a regular Geekbench test


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nothing at all, that's how adaptive works, only goes down to 60 on a daily basis. It can go down to 48hz while playing games when you force it under game tools.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Doing fine now.  However i uninstall/delete all apps you listed that needs to delete trough ADB app control. Ive still seing them on deleted sections. And can reinstall them right away we need it. I want to ask where does those file deleted saved? On our phone or on ADB app control app? Sorry for questions  i have OCD when it comes on things i want when something deleted on the phone it will totally deleted on system. Not a fan of backups or etc or saved data. So to know my phone is very neat and have clean system


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Thanks! Doing fine now.  However i uninstall/delete all apps you listed that needs to delete trough ADB app control. Ive still seing them on deleted sections. And can reinstall them right away we need it. I want to ask where does those file deleted saved? On our phone or on ADB app control app? Sorry for questions  i have OCD when it comes on things i want when something deleted on the phone it will totally deleted on system. Not a fan of backups or etc or saved data. So to know my phone is very neat and have clean system

Click to collapse



Yes, your system is clean, don't worry.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 9, 2022)

#########################################################################
*Just updated the list to a SAFER configuration to diminish the risk of losing features.*
#########################################################################

Please, restore all your deleted/disabled apps, reboot, then apply this preset.

*1- Apps to uninstall*
com.google.android.projection.gearhead
com.android.egg
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.visionintelligence
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.netflix.mediaclient
com.netflix.partner.activation
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.aremojieditor
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
com.samsung.android.fast
com.samsung.android.forest
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.samsung.android.livestickers
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.mdecservice
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard
com.samsung.android.mobileservice
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider
com.samsung.android.privateshare
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
com.samsung.android.service.health
com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.samsung.android.service.tagservice
com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.samsung.android.svoiceime
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.android.visualars
com.samsung.knox.securefolder
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
com.sec.android.autodoodle.service
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.easyMover.Agent
com.sec.android.mimage.avatarstickers
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
com.swiftkey.swiftkeyconfigurator
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary
com.samsung.android.da.daagent
com.facebook.system
com.facebook.appmanager
com.facebook.services
com.sec.android.widgetapp.easymodecontactswidget
com.samsung.storyservice
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
com.android.hotwordenrollment.xgoogle
com.android.hotwordenrollment.okgoogle
com.google.ar.core
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp
com.hiya.star
com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.google.android.apps.messaging
com.microsoft.skydrive
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.samsung.android.app.reminder
com.sec.android.app.apex
com.samsung.android.coldwalletservice
com.sec.android.app.billing
com.samsung.android.scloud
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.sec.android.app.ve.vebgm
com.sec.spp.push
com.samsung.SMT
com.samsung.android.appseparation
com.samsung.android.singletake.service
com.samsung.android.stickercenter
de.axelspringer.yana.zeropage
com.samsung.android.vtcamerasettings
com.samsung.android.wcmchinaurlsnetworkstack
com.sec.unifiedwfc
com.microsoft.appmanager

*2- Apps to disable *(needed for certain functions)
com.samsung.android.arzone
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.samsung.android.honeyboard
com.samsung.android.game.gos


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome updates! Must be official section to debloat S21 ULTRA


----------



## Furious Froyo (Jan 10, 2022)

I haven't been able to uninstall or disable *com.samsung.android.game.gos *on the T-Mobile variant. There is an error when attempting.


----------



## n2851991m (Jan 10, 2022)

How do I enable photo sync from the Samsung gallery app to one drive ? That is one feature I use and reinstalling one drive does not seem to have fixed that. (And yes photo sync from the one drive app works, but I want to reenable the feature from Samsung gallery as it syncs to a different folder.)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I haven't been able to uninstall or disable *com.samsung.android.game.gos *on the T-Mobile variant. There is an error when attempting.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's a persistent app, along with themes service


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

n2851991m said:


> How do I enable photo sync from the Samsung gallery app to one drive ? That is one feature I use and reinstalling one drive does not seem to have fixed that. (And yes photo sync from the one drive app works, but I want to reenable the feature from Samsung gallery as it syncs to a different folder.)

Click to collapse



I never used that feature, so I can't tell you exactly what to enable. You can either restore all apps and test uninstalling one by one, or just restore Microsoft stuff and test. Please come back with your findings, we all like to know


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

Added more apps after inspecting permission manager. Found some apps accessing or requesting access to location and camera on the background. The list adds more to the previous one, you can load the preset and uninstall the new found battery hogs.

*1- Apps to uninstall*
com.sec.hearingadjust
com.google.android.projection.gearhead
com.android.egg
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.google.android.as
com.samsung.android.samsungpassautofill
com.android.dreams.basic
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.visionintelligence
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.google.android.ims
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.netflix.mediaclient
com.netflix.partner.activation
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.aremojieditor
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
com.samsung.android.fast
com.samsung.android.forest
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.samsung.android.livestickers
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.mdecservice
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard
com.samsung.android.mobileservice
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider
com.samsung.android.privateshare
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
com.samsung.android.service.health
com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.samsung.android.service.tagservice
com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.samsung.android.svoiceime
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.android.visualars
com.samsung.knox.securefolder
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
com.sec.android.autodoodle.service
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.easyMover.Agent
com.sec.android.mimage.avatarstickers
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
com.swiftkey.swiftkeyconfigurator
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.google.android.apps.restore
com.android.bips
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary
com.samsung.android.da.daagent
com.android.emergency
com.sec.android.emergencymode.service
com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
com.samsung.android.bluelightfilter
com.facebook.system
com.facebook.appmanager
com.facebook.services
com.sec.android.widgetapp.easymodecontactswidget
com.samsung.android.fmm
com.samsung.storyservice
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
com.android.hotwordenrollment.xgoogle
com.android.hotwordenrollment.okgoogle
com.google.ar.core
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp
com.hiya.star
com.samsung.klmsagent
com.samsung.android.app.ledbackcover
com.sec.android.cover.ledcover
com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.google.android.feedback
com.google.android.apps.messaging
com.microsoft.skydrive
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.android.printspooler
com.google.android.as.oss
com.samsung.android.app.reminder
com.samsung.safetyinformation
com.sec.android.app.apex
com.samsung.android.coldwalletservice
com.sec.android.app.billing
com.samsung.android.scloud
com.samsung.android.scs
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.sec.android.app.ve.vebgm
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.samsung.android.samsungpass
com.samsung.android.dkey
com.samsung.android.carkey
com.sec.spp.push
com.sec.android.app.SecSetupWizard
com.samsung.SMT
com.google.android.apps.setupwizard.searchselector
com.sec.android.app.safetyassurance
com.samsung.android.setting.multisound
com.samsung.android.appseparation
com.android.stk
com.android.stk2
com.samsung.ims.smk
com.samsung.android.singletake.service
com.google.android.tts
com.samsung.android.stickercenter
com.samsung.desktopsystemui
de.axelspringer.yana.zeropage
com.samsung.android.vtcamerasettings
com.samsung.android.wcmchinaurlsnetworkstack
com.sec.unifiedwfc
com.google.android.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.android.managedprovisioning
com.microsoft.appmanager
com.samsung.android.ipsgeofence

*2- Apps to disable *(needed for certain functions)
com.samsung.android.arzone
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.samsung.android.honeyboard
com.samsung.android.game.gos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

Keep in mind that the list is constantly changing, i'm still evaluating what to remove without breaking features or causing battery drain.


----------



## n2851991m (Jan 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never used that feature, so I can't tell you exactly what to enable. You can either restore all apps and test uninstalling one by one, or just restore Microsoft stuff and test. Please come back with your findings, we all like to know

Click to collapse



Ok, so to keep the one drive sync from inside gallery app active, these two apps need to be installed. 

com.samsung.android.scloud
com.microsoft.skydrive

This is because the gallery sync integration happens via scloud but uploads data to one drive.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

n2851991m said:


> Ok, so to keep the one drive sync from inside gallery app active, these two apps need to be installed.
> 
> com.samsung.android.scloud
> com.microsoft.skydrive
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input.


----------



## n2851991m (Jan 10, 2022)

I think you should remove com.sec.unifiedwfc from the list as that disables wifi calling.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

n2851991m said:


> I think you should remove com.sec.unifiedwfc from the list as that disables wifi calling.

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for notifying us. I personally don't use the feature, that's why i remove it.


----------



## WindR (Jan 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> execution of Cached apps

Click to collapse



Where exactly is this setting?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

WindR said:


> Where exactly is this setting?

Click to collapse



Under Developer options, scroll down to the bottom section.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello hamid. I have suggestions can you do that everytime you update the list you will put a date on corner of that list for those new app that needs to delete so we will not return on the 1st and to check one by one again. I think it will be easier for all of us to findout which new updated ones. Thanks!


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 10, 2022)

Or i think its fine. I see its not that hard to do checking one by one again. Thanks so much!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hello hamid. I have suggestions can you do that everytime you update the list you will put a date on corner of that list for those new app that needs to delete so we will not return on the 1st and to check one by one again. I think it will be easier for all of us to findout which new updated ones. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi!
You're not actually supposed to check one by one, sorry for the confusion. When you load a preset, it automatically highlights new apps, that way you don't have to do any checking. You use AppControl right ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Or i think its fine. I see its not that hard to do checking one by one again. Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



You should use AppControl, it highlights automatically the new apps so you can easily remove them


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should use AppControl, it highlights automatically the new apps so you can easily remove them

Click to collapse



Yes i am using appcontrol. I didn't see that. If you have time can i have some screenies how to see those highlights thanks!


----------



## bindassever (Jan 11, 2022)

SOT drastic improvement.
FHD
Powersaving mode with 96Hz


----------



## WindR (Jan 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Under Developer options, scroll down to the bottom section.

Click to collapse



Is it located somewhere else on S10 with 12 android? There is no one in the list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 11, 2022)

WindR said:


> Is it located somewhere else on S10 with 12 android? There is no one in the list
> View attachment 5505483

Click to collapse



Some phones just don't have it, i don't exactly know why


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 11, 2022)

bindassever said:


> SOT drastic improvement.
> FHD
> Powersaving mode with 96Hz

Click to collapse



Glad i helped. Checkout the new updated list, it's even better. Hope you don't mind if i use your screenshot in OP for reference ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 11, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Yes i am using appcontrol. I didn't see that. If you have time can i have some screenies how to see those highlights thanks!

Click to collapse



Checkout the new updated lists, i made it easier for you to load presets, thanks again for contributing to this work.


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 11, 2022)

Thx alot for all your work. Can you please tell me how to:

- Set battery setting to *RESTRICTED* for each and every app you use often.
- Set battery setting to *RESTRICTED* for *Android System

I'm on Android 12.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 11, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Thx alot for all your work. Can you please tell me how to:
> 
> - Set battery setting to *RESTRICTED* for each and every app you use often.
> - Set battery setting to *RESTRICTED* for *Android System
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome, It's a pleasure working on improving our devices.
To set apps to restricted, you should navigate to settings, apps, select the app you don't need instant notifications from (games etc..), battery, set it to RESTRICTED. Do the same for Android System.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 11, 2022)

very well and neat done job again hamid! thank you very much for updating presets on main page! cheers


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks like i cant put any app into deep sleep. And this error shows frequently. What to do?


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 12, 2022)

Update: i dont know if its just me. Now in order to run all my app at first i need to enable each and some of them at playstore.  Who other experienced this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Update: i dont know if its just me. Now in order to run all my app at first i need to enable each and some of them at playstore.  Who other experienced this?

Click to collapse



Hi, you seem to have gotten into a lot of problems. You seem to be the only one having these problems, i'd advice you to select "keptapps" preset and load it and apply it to your phone, to make sure you have all needed system apps installed. Also, i just updated the lists to a safer configuration, be sure to check it out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> very well and neat done job again hamid! thank you very much for updating presets on main page! cheers

Click to collapse



You're very welcome my friend. Take a look, i just updated them


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 12, 2022)

Can't seem to install system apps, i get this error in ADB AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Can't seem to install system apps, i get this error in ADB AppControl
> 
> View attachment 5506609

Click to collapse



That looks odd. Try restarting both your PC and S21, then revoke debugging authorisation and enable it again


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That looks odd. Try restarting both your PC and S21, then revoke debugging authorisation and enable it again

Click to collapse



Tried that and it's still the same.

If I do a Factory Reset will It then restore all my apps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Tried that and it's still the same.
> 
> If I do a Factory Reset will It then restore all my apps?

Click to collapse



You don't need to do a factory reset. Try restoring all deleted/disabled apps


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You don't need to do a factory reset. Try restoring all deleted/disabled app

Click to collapse



The problem is, when I try doing that It gives me that error.
So the right now it seems like the best solution.
I just need to be sure if I do a Factory reset all my apps will be restored?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> The problem is, when I try doing that It gives me that error.
> So the right now it seems like the best solution.
> I just need to be sure if I do a Factory reset all my apps will be restored?

Click to collapse



Yes your apps will be restored if you factory reset your phone, but that's not the problem.
Make sure you have ACBridge installed, it's the for appcontrol to work


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, you seem to have gotten into a lot of problems. You seem to be the only one having these problems, i'd advice you to select "keptapps" preset and load it and apply it to your phone, to make sure you have all needed system apps installed. Also, i just updated the lists to a safer configuration, be sure to check it out

Click to collapse



Doing fine now. The only prob now is cant put any app into deepsleep. Have you tried restarting ur phone and still can put app in deep sleep? Coz mine everytime i done deleting and disabling all apps i usually fresh restart my phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Doing fine now. The only prob now is cant put any app into deepsleep. Have you tried restarting ur phone and still can put app in deep sleep? Coz mine everytime i done deleting and disabling all apps i usually fresh restart my phone

Click to collapse



That's because you deleted sdhms, try restoring it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

*################ 12-01-2022 - 15:48 #############*
- Added more apps (android intelligence, private computing, etc) after a few days of testing. Things seem pretty stable until now.
We're now at:
- 210 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps
- 223 Kept system apps


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's because you deleted sdhms, try restoring it.

Click to collapse



Okie will do it and check all keptapps



Hamid Chikh said:


> *################ 12-01-2022 - 15:48 #############*
> - Added more apps after a few days of testing. Things seem pretty stable until now.
> We're now at:
> - 208 Deleted apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you also restarting phone after done all procedures? Coz that's what im doing i don't know if thats right


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Okie will do it and check all keptapps
> 
> 
> Do you also restarting phone after done all procedures? Coz that's what im doing i don't know if thats right

Click to collapse



Yes, it's the right thing to do. Reboot as often as possible


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 12, 2022)

I ended up with a Factory Reset and I'm running with your latest setup and it's working great 
Still can't install apps via ADB AppControl, dunno if you know any solution?

The only thing I have notice is when I'm using One UI homeapp and trying to add a widget it just closes. Don't know if that's just me? Anyway om using Nova Launcher, so not a big problem for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 12, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> I ended up with a Factory Reset and I'm running with your latest setup and it's working great
> Still can't install apps via ADB AppControl, dunno if you know any solution?
> 
> The only thing I have notice is when I'm using One UI homeapp and trying to add a widget it just closes. Don't know if that's just me? Anyway om using Nova Launcher, so not a big problem for me

Click to collapse



Factory reset was extreme as a solution, we could have worked something out. Home resets when trying to Access widgets because "free" is removed. You can restore it and set it to disabled, tell us then if it's solved.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *################ 12-01-2022 - 15:48 #############*
> - Added more apps (android intelligence, private computing, etc) after a few days of testing. Things seem pretty stable until now.
> We're now at:
> - 210 Deleted apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Want to give an update this time it did worked all well on this update    happy to see galaxy store remains and deepsleep working now


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 13, 2022)

Questions:
1. Foundout that we have 2 kinds of android system which one need to put on restricted here.

2: until now my battery shows it still learning usage patterns is this normal?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Questions:
> 1. Foundout that we have 2 kinds of android system which one need to put on restricted here.
> 
> 2: until now my battery shows it still learning usage patterns is this normal?
> View attachment 5507367

Click to collapse



1- The first one on top of the list, you can't put the other one in restricted
2- Yes, it'll stay like that for a few days because you factory reset.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1- The first one on top of the list, you can't put the other one in restricted
> 2- Yes, it'll stay like that for a few days because you factory reset.

Click to collapse



Thanks! But i didn't do factory  reset. All I did was re-enable apps and diasbled app. Then load the presets. All was fine just only notice the battery is still on learning usage


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 13-01-2021 FINAL #####*
- This is the most extreme i could go without breaking essential features, tried to keep the bare minimum to maximize responsiveness and battery life. I'm still open to any suggestion from you guys if you want to try and add to it, feel free. Things seem pretty stable until now, waiting for your feedback.
We're now at:
- 241 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 191 Kept system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Thanks! But i didn't do factory  reset. All I did was re-enable apps and diasbled app. Then load the presets. All was fine just only notice the battery is still on learning usage

Click to collapse



Yes, since sdhms was uninstalled before, it'll need to learn from the beginning, so just give it some time.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 13-01-2021 FINAL #####*
> - This is the most extreme i could go without breaking essential features, tried to keep the bare minimum to maximize responsiveness and battery life. I'm still open to any suggestion from you guys if you want to try and add to it, feel free. Things seem pretty stable until now, waiting for your feedback.
> We're now at:
> - 241 Deleted apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Done updating mine thanks, monitoring it now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Done updating mine thanks, monitoring it now

Click to collapse



I also added stuff other than apps, to improve speed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Done updating mine thanks, monitoring it now

Click to collapse



Also, can you check if you still have double tap to launch camera. I lost it but I'm not sure if it's an app or just a permission


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I also added stuff other than apps, to improve speed

Click to collapse



Which stuff? You mean ur personal apps?



Hamid Chikh said:


> Also, can you check if you still have double tap to launch camera. I lost it but I'm not sure if it's an app or just a permission

Click to collapse



How can activate this so lets see if we have both situations


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 13, 2022)

Found a bug, atleast for me it is.

When you try to access:

settings - Biometrics and security - Other security settings

It closes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Found a bug, atleast for me it is.
> 
> When you try to access:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for notifying me, i do have that too. I'll dig into that then update the list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Which stuff? You mean ur personal apps?
> 
> 
> How can activate this so lets see if we have both situations

Click to collapse



1- I added more tips to improve speed.
2- Advanced features - side key


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 13, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Found a bug, atleast for me it is.
> 
> When you try to access:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's KeyChain 'com.android.keychain' that's responsible for this, you can restore it


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Also, can you check if you still have double tap to launch camera. I lost it but I'm not sure if it's an app or just a permission

Click to collapse



Hi hamid. I confirmed mine is working. so i think it's not on ur new updated presets.

I noticed under "Sounds and Vibration" in settings. Not a big deal. but for a guy like me that more on music lover type do we really lost the features, Adapt Sound and Separate app Sound setting? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi hamid. I confirmed mine is working. so i think it's not on ur new updated presets.
> 
> I noticed under "Sounds and Vibration" in settings. Not a big deal. but for a guy like me that more on music lover type do we really lost the features, Adapt Sound and Separate app Sound setting? Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for confirming. And for music features, i removed them because i don't need them, but you're free to restore them. You just search for them on the deleted section and restore them, reboot and you're good to go.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 14, 2022)

Update is coming, boosts audio volume


----------



## fever003 (Jan 14, 2022)

hey, i just loaded all Deleted, Disabled, and KeptApps but i noticed I don't have VoLTE logo/connection anymore. Do you know if any of the Disabled/Deleted removed that so I can restore it?

and I am not able to search for Apps in the app drawer search box.


----------



## bindassever (Jan 14, 2022)

fever003 said:


> hey, i just loaded all Deleted, Disabled, and KeptApps but i noticed I don't have VolTE logo/connection anymore. Do you know if any of the Disabled/Deleted removed that so I can restore it?

Click to collapse



Same thing happening for me.
I restored all three apps with ims word to restore VOLTE.

For vowifi I restored
restored com.sec.epdg and wificalling app.

For searching apps.
Restore finder.

If you are using adbappcontrol just search for these apps and restore it.


fever003 said:


> hey, i just loaded all Deleted, Disabled, and KeptApps but i noticed I don't have VoLTE logo/connection anymore. Do you know if any of the Disabled/Deleted removed that so I can restore it?
> 
> and I am not able to search for Apps in the app drawer search box.

Click to collapse


----------



## fever003 (Jan 15, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Same thing happening for me.
> I restored all three apps with ims word to restore VOLTE.
> 
> For vowifi I restored
> ...

Click to collapse



I have restored com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin, com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui.esimclient and still no VoLTE. 

As for searching apps, do you know what is the exact package name? I can't seem to find "Finder" in the Deleted list.


----------



## fever003 (Jan 15, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Same thing happening for me.
> I restored all three apps with ims word to restore VOLTE.
> 
> For vowifi I restored
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry my bad for the post earlier, i actually saerched for "sim" instead of "ims". I reactivated all 3 apps with "ims" and can confirm I get back VoLTE.

I found Finder, it was Disabled!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

fever003 said:


> hey, i just loaded all Deleted, Disabled, and KeptApps but i noticed I don't have VoLTE logo/connection anymore. Do you know if any of the Disabled/Deleted removed that so I can restore it?
> 
> and I am not able to search for Apps in the app drawer search box.

Click to collapse



Hi, sorry for the inconvenience.
I don't have VoLte where i am right now so i deleted responsible apps.
Also, i organize my apps drawer in categories so i never need to search an app, that's why i took em out.
- Restore all of "sim" and "ims" apps for volte.
- Restore "finder" for the search ability.
Waiting for your feedback on the matter.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Same thing happening for me.
> I restored all three apps with ims word to restore VOLTE.
> 
> For vowifi I restored
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for your help, it's much appreciated. I don't have VoLte on my area, so I can't confirm or deny, please, confirm for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

fever003 said:


> I have restored com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin, com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui.esimclient and still no VoLTE.
> 
> As for searching apps, do you know what is the exact package name? I can't seem to find "Finder" in the Deleted list.

Click to collapse



Hi, those aren't the apps responsible for volte, please refer to post #136 for the solution.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

fever003 said:


> Sorry my bad for the post earlier, i actually saerched for "sim" instead of "ims". I reactivated all 3 apps with "ims" and can confirm I get back VoLTE.
> 
> I found Finder, it was Disabled!

Click to collapse



Hi, glad you found what you were looking for. Please note that volte isn't available in my country, that's why i deleted responsible apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

I just updated the lists to accomodate new changes, such as louder volume and other fixes. Also, IMS is back.


----------



## bindassever (Jan 15, 2022)

Apps responsible For Volte
com.sec.imsservice
com.samsung.advp.imssettings
com.sec.imslogger 

Apps for Wifi Calling (Vo-Wifi) -- this is a must for me because of no good network connection at my house.
com.sec.unifiedwfc
com.sec.epdg

App responsible for searching apps on app-screen
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder


Apps required for Powersaving with 96Hz Mod ( search for powersave mod)

com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.desktopsystemui


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Apps responsible For Volte
> com.sec.imsservice
> com.samsung.advp.imssettings
> com.sec.imslogger
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, thank you for your help.
- No need to mention IMS apps anymore, they're back in "keptapps"
- I don't understand the part that states "apps required for powersaving with 96hz"
Apps listed under that section are packages for "DEX", i don't they're not responsible for display or powersaving.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 15, 2022)

Updated list again after accidental restore of some apps.
*##### LAST EDITED: 15-01-2021 #####*
We're now at:
- 233 Deleted apps
- 2 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 185 Kept system apps


----------



## bindassever (Jan 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hello, thank you for your help.
> - No need to mention IMS apps anymore, they're back in "keptapps"
> - I don't understand the part that states "apps required for powersaving with 96hz"
> Apps listed under that section are packages for "DEX", i don't they're not responsible for display or powersaving.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your well comprehensive list of debloat list of apps. Powersaving with 96Hz I am talking about is this mod.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 15, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Thank you so much for your well comprehensive list of debloat list of apps. Powersaving with 96Hz I am talking about is this mod.

Click to collapse



I dont think we really need to put the phone in the power saving mode anymore when we debloat some system app like this.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 15, 2022)

I reinstall back the 2samsung separate app sound. But still didnt see on Sound And Vibration section. Any idea?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 16, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Thank you so much for your well comprehensive list of debloat list of apps. Powersaving with 96Hz I am talking about is this mod.

Click to collapse



I don't have that app, so I don't need to keep those apps for it. I set my refresh rate using ADB directly, no need for an app.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 16, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I reinstall back the 2samsung separate app sound. But still didnt see on Sound And Vibration section. Any idea?

Click to collapse



You'll need to restore all audio services


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 16, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I dont think we really need to put the phone in the power saving mode anymore when we debloat some system app like this.

Click to collapse



It can still help in extreme cases since it has settings other than limiting background battery


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 16, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Questions:
> 1. Foundout that we have 2 kinds of android system which one need to put on restricted here.
> 
> 2: until now my battery shows it still learning usage patterns is this normal?
> View attachment 5507367

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. It's "Device Health Services"  that's responsible for showing you your battery remaining time under battery settings

Restore "com.google.android.apps.turbo" then it will work again.


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 16, 2022)

Hope anyone can help me. 
When i try to launch Samsung Health my phone Soft Reboots, so clearly something is missing?
I have tried restored "com.sec.android.service.health" but that din't solve it.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You'll need to restore all audio services

Click to collapse



Can you help me to find this? Seems like I all restore all regarding audio services but i still haven't return the separate app sound


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 17, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> I had the same problem. It's "Device Health Services"  that's responsible for showing you your battery remaining time under battery settings
> 
> Restore "com.google.android.apps.turbo" then it will work again.

Click to collapse



I will restore it in next update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 17, 2022)

*##### NEW UPDATE 17-01-2021 #####*
We're now at:
- 225 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 185 Kept system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 17, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Can you help me to find this? Seems like I all restore all regarding audio services but i still haven't return the separate app sound

Click to collapse



I will restore it in the next update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 17, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Hope anyone can help me.
> When i try to launch Samsung Health my phone Soft Reboots, so clearly something is missing?
> I have tried restored "com.sec.android.service.health" but that din't solve it.

Click to collapse



I never use health, so i don't exactly know what services are required


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never use health, so i don't exactly know what services are required

Click to collapse



+1 me too. I believe these health app is truely just optional for those who really want it for that app. But just a big bloatware files on our phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 17, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 17-01-2021 #####*
- IMPROVES BATTERY
- Added Separate sound

We're now at:
- 225 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 188 Kept system apps


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 17-01-2021 #####*
> - IMPROVES BATTERY
> - Added Separate sound
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update. Perfect for my s21 ultra now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 18, 2022)

#UPDATE​You want a feature back ? Restore the following​- S*earch* in app drawer, "*Finder*" from disabled apps.
- *Dolby Atmos,* Restore "*SoundAlive*" from deleted apps
- *Samsung reminder,* Restore "*reminder*" from deleted apps
-* Wifi Caling*, Restore "*com.sec.unifiedwfc*" & "*com.sec.epdg*".
- Other are available throughout the thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 18, 2022)

Reserved​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 18, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 18-01-2021 #####*​- Deleted Device Health Manager since it's not responsible for battery stats and auto brightness on samsung phones, Samsung has its own services for those stats, namely SDHMS.
- Deleted apps for test purposes
- Waiting for your feedback

*We're now at:*
- 245 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 165 Kept system apps


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 18-01-2021 #####*​- Deleted Device Health Manager since it's not responsible for battery stats and auto brightness on samsung phones, Samsung has its own services for those stats, namely SDHMS.
> - Deleted apps for test purposes
> - Waiting for your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been using presets now. But i re enable photo editor. Since we need it whenever to crop and send photo to our social app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

Latest preset update has improved battery life significantly, expect around 6h or more of SoT depending your usage according to my calculations (75% = 5h).
Keep in mind that, these stats include 2h straight of Duo video call/screen sharing.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 19-01-2021 #####*​- Deleted Samsung Contacts, replace that with Google contacts

*We're now at:*
- 245 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features.)
- 165 Kept system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 19-01-2021 #####*​_5 - Improve Camera Experience_​- Wipe Data & Cache of Camera app, then reboot to Safe mode, do it again, then reboot normally
- Clean interface by moving all camera extensions to the "More" section.


----------



## WindR (Jan 19, 2022)

How to reboot to Safe mode?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

WindR said:


> How to reboot to Safe mode?

Click to collapse



When you get the power menu, hold "power off" onscreen button, it'll switch to safe mode, click it


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 19-01-2021 #####*​_5 - Improve Camera Experience_​- Wipe Data & Cache of Camera app, then reboot to Safe mode, do it again, then reboot normally
> - Clean interface by moving all camera extensions to the "More" section.

Click to collapse



Sounds good. But what do you mean when saying

- Clean interface by moving all camera extensions to the "More" section

Is that something we need to do and how?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Sounds good. But what do you mean when saying
> 
> - Clean interface by moving all camera extensions to the "More" section
> 
> Is that something we need to do and how?

Click to collapse



I mean to take all mode to the more section, that way, when camera app starts it doesn't have to load all those mods before you actually need them. It's negligible, but still helps sometimes.


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I mean to take all mode to the more section, that way, when camera app starts it doesn't have to load all those mods before you actually need them. It's negligible, but still helps sometimes.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I didn't know that feature


----------



## abu46 (Jan 19, 2022)

I am not able to get multi window working after the debloat. Nothing happens on pressing the multi windows button in task manager and the multistar module just crashes. Can you suggest which package might be causing this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

abu46 said:


> I am not able to get multi window working after the debloat. Nothing happens on pressing the multi windows button in task manager and the multistar module just crashes. Can you suggest which package might be causing this?

Click to collapse



I don't use that feature but i'll try and find what's causing it, you can still help me in your end, i'd appreciate that.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I mean to take all mode to the more section, that way, when camera app starts it doesn't have to load all those mods before you actually need them. It's negligible, but still helps sometimes.

Click to collapse



I did clear data/cache. Soft reboot and reboot.  Sorry but what we need to do when we open the camera take all mode to more section. Im verry sorry for asking this. Want to know it more


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I did clear data/cache. Soft reboot and reboot.  Sorry but what we need to do when we open the camera take all mode to more section. Im verry sorry for asking this. Want to know it more

Click to collapse



You go to "more" section, hold one of the mods, it'll let you rearrange them. You now arrange them as you wish and move the ones on the bottom row up top in the section.


----------



## NOMIOMI (Jan 19, 2022)

will it work on Galaxy note 10 Plus?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

NOMIOMI said:


> will it work on Galaxy note 10 Plus?

Click to collapse



Yes it does work on all Samsung and android phones


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

Reserved


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 19-01-2021 #####*
- Deleted separated sound
- Restored Samsung call & messages
- Deleted Google call and messages

We're now at:
- 253 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 164 Kept system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

*#To restore Separated sound:*
com.samsung.android.mcfds
com.samsung.android.mcfserver
com.samsung.android.setting.multisound
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard


----------



## NisseGurra (Jan 19, 2022)

As i am rooted i like to delete the apps, not only disable. Can App control do this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 19, 2022)

NisseGurra said:


> As i am rooted i like to delete the apps, not only disable. Can App control do this?

Click to collapse



Yes, and you don't need root to delete system apps.


----------



## NisseGurra (Jan 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, and you don't need root to delete system apps.

Click to collapse



No, i like to remove some actual apps, not "adb delete", can do that manually but would like to automate it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 20, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 20-01-2021 #####*
- Cleaned up all the lists, might be the last and final update.
Don't forget to *wipe cache partition* and *repair apps*, then once booted up, run *Galaxy App Booster*.

*We're now at:*
- 257 Deleted apps
- 3 Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- 154 Kept system apps


----------



## abu46 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't use that feature but i'll try and find what's causing it, you can still help me in your end, i'd appreciate that.

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.app.appsedge is reponsible for multi window. Restored it and all multi window features are working now!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 20, 2022)

abu46 said:


> com.samsung.android.app.appsedge is reponsible for multi window. Restored it and all multi window features are working now!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, i know popup window works without it


----------



## skyline91 (Jan 20, 2022)

What package should be restored to see search box in all apps list on home screen?


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 20-01-2021 #####*
> - Cleaned up all the lists, might be the last and final update.
> Don't forget to *wipe cache partition* and *repair apps*, then once booted up, run *Galaxy App Booster*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi hamid. Ive experience right now a error prompting message says "process system isn't responding" wierd is i cant take screenshot. Anyway i clear cached on recovery let see maybe its my own problem. I forgot to clear cache yesterday right updating on new presets

UPDATE: right after clearing my cache ,repair app and do galaxy boost not showing again. Still monitoring


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 20, 2022)

Finally tracked down what's keeping me from loggin into Samsung Health. It's "com.samsung.klmsagent", restore that and it's working again 
Thx again Hamid for your work.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

skyline91 said:


> What package should be restored to see search box in all apps list on home screen?

Click to collapse



Finder


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Finally tracked down what's keeping me from loggin into Samsung Health. It's "com.samsung.klmsagent", restore that and it's working again
> Thx again Hamid for your work.

Click to collapse



Hi!
That's odd, i don't have such problems at all, i never needed to restore klms. Good to know you solved it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 21-01-2021 ##### STABILITY UPDATE*
- Restored *SmartFPSAdjuster* (48hz).
- Restored *EUICC *& *IPService *(Network stability).
- Restored *Portrait editor* (portrait blur adjustments) and *Photo editor* (Magic eraser).
- Restored some *essential system apps*.
- Restored *BadgProvider *for icon badges.
- Restored *Home Widgets.
- *Restored *Accessibility settings.*

We're now at:
- *247 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *163 *Kept system apps

*PLEASE, MAKE SURE TO APPLY ALL 3 PRESETS.
ONCE DONE, REBOOT RECOVERY THEN CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## bindassever (Jan 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 21-01-2021 ##### STABILITY UPDATE*
> - Restored *SmartFPSAdjuster* (48hz).
> - Restored *EUICC *& *IPService *(Network stability).
> - Restored *Portrait editor* (portrait blur adjustments) and *Photo editor* (Magic eraser).
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please update the latest preset, its still the old one.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Can you please update the latest preset, its still the old one.

Click to collapse



I just updated the presets, enjoy !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Finally tracked down what's keeping me from loggin into Samsung Health. It's "com.samsung.klmsagent", restore that and it's working again
> Thx again Hamid for your work.

Click to collapse



Can you uninstall that again and see if it's responsible ? I never had that error so i want to confirm if it's an essential app i may restore it for everyone.


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you uninstall that again and see if it's responsible ? I never had that error so i want to confirm if it's an essential app i may restore it for everyone.

Click to collapse



When I tried loggin in to Samsung Health my phone would reboot, after restoring "com.samsung.kmlsagent" I could log in fine. I tried uninstall it after and all seems fine, so it was just needed for the login face. Right now I got it disable so i can activate it if needed.

Don't know if it's essential for anything else.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> When I tried loggin in to Samsung Health my phone would reboot, after restoring "com.samsung.kmlsagent" I could log in fine. I tried uninstall it after and all seems fine, so it was just needed for the login face. Right now I got it disable so i can activate it if needed.
> 
> Don't know if it's essential for anything else.

Click to collapse



It might just be needed for health then, thank you my friend.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 22, 2022)

found something, when were goin to WQHD display refresh rate cant set at 96hz it will automatically go down at 60hz. will fo back at 96hz when you return it on FHD display


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> found something, when were goin to WQHD display refresh rate cant set at 96hz it will automatically go down at 60hz. will fo back at 96hz when you return it on FHD display

Click to collapse



That's hardware limit for S20


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 22-01-2021 ##### Features UPDATE*
- DELETED *Samsung Phone app*, replace it with *Google Phone app* (*HD Call*).
- DELETED *Samsung Messages*, replace it with *Google messages* (*RCS features*).
- Restored some system apps for network stability.

We're now at:
- *249 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *161 *Kept system apps

*PLEASE, MAKE SURE TO APPLY ALL 3 PRESETS TO RESTORE APPS.
ONCE DONE, REBOOT INTO RECOVERY THEN CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

Thinking about deleting "*SmartFPSadjuster*" again... You guys tell me how's your experience since latest update.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's hardware limit for S20

Click to collapse



Afair before im using this app called galaxymaxhz which i can set WQHD at 96hz peak refresh rate and 60hz a minimum. But now trough adb cannot set it at 96. Let me check that app again


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thinking about deleting "*SmartFPSadjuster*" again... You guys tell me how's your experience since latest update.

Click to collapse



What this doing on our phone?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What this doing on our phone?

Click to collapse



Saves power by adjusting fps in games


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Afair before im using this app called galaxymaxhz which i can set WQHD at 96hz peak refresh rate and 60hz a minimum. But now trough adb cannot set it at 96. Let me check that app again

Click to collapse



I think 1080p @96hz is the best balance


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Saves power, it lets S21 go to 48hz

Click to collapse



I restored but my minimum lowest still on 60hz  is that normal?


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 22-01-2021 ##### Features UPDATE*
> - DELETED *Samsung Phone app* (doesn't support *HD Call*), replace it with *Google Phone app*.
> - DELETED *Samsung Messages* (doesn't support *RCS features*), replace it with *Google messages*.
> - Restored some system apps for network stability.
> ...

Click to collapse



HD call and RCS work on samsung apps. You just removed apps for for this functionality like com.sec.epdg.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I restored but my minimum lowest still on 60hz  is that normal?

Click to collapse



Yes i uninstalled it now it only works in games when you enable it in game tools


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> HD call and RCS work on samsung apps. You just removed apps for for this functionality like com.sec.epdg.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, I didn't know it was that. Anyway i prefer Google ones.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 22-01-2021 ##### Features UPDATE*
- DELETED SmartFPSadjuster.

We're now at:
- *249 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *160 *Kept system apps

*ONCE DONE, REBOOT INTO RECOVERY THEN CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 22, 2022)

I personally noticed that S21 doesn't go south of 60hz, even tho it's advertised as 48Hz minimum, only in games, when you enable low fps mode in game tools. This video also demonstrates that in daily use, 48hz could never be achieved. So i decided to set our settings to 60hz instead, which reduces lags and eliminate drop frames.
*3 - Limit refresh rate to 96hz (UPDATE)*​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0     #sets high limit to 96hz
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate *60.0       *#sets low limit to *60hz*


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 22, 2022)

amazing job mate.Just perfect optimization.


----------



## bindassever (Jan 22, 2022)

Hi


Hamid Chikh said:


> I personally noticed that S21 doesn't go south of 60hz, even tho it's advertised as 48Hz minimum, only in games, when you enable low fps mode in game tools. This video also demonstrates that in daily use, 48hz could never be achieved. So i decided to set our settings to 60hz instead, which reduces lags and eliminate drop frames.
> *3 - Limit refresh rate to 96hz (UPDATE)*​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0     #sets high limit to 96hz
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate *60.0       *#sets low limit to *60hz*

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid,

Thank you for your wonderful work.

I am having a problem in my phone. Before when I set the app into deep-sleep and battery restricted there was no any background usage. But this last two days, I am seeing background usage for the apps even when not used for the day. Is there any app that we accidentally deleted thats responsible for stopping apps to start in background.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Hamid,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey !
No, I didn't delete any app responsible of that.
I don't have that problem personally.
Keep in mind that "deep sleeping" apps don't killed off, they will eventually sync at some point if you have sync turned on.
Try to restore all apps completely, reboot, then apply the presets again.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> amazing job mate.Just perfect optimization.

Click to collapse



You're welcome man, it's a real pleasure. I always do these kind of stuff, i thought I'd share it with the community this time around.
I also remember you being the first one to support and contribute to the thread, so thank you.


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're welcome man, it's a real pleasure. I always do these kind of stuff, i thought I'd share it with the community this time around.
> I also remember you being the first one to support and contribute to the thread, so thank you.

Click to collapse



Yeah man.i always debloat my phones.i think we are near the perfection at this time jajjajaj


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

2.2- Eliminate GMS battery drain​Go to *settings*, *apps*. Look for each of "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*" & "*Google Play Services*"
- Clear data & cache
- Uninstall Updates
- Clear data & cache again
- Force Stop
- Reboot, then let them update and setup.
- Set them all to "*restricted*" battery mode, along with "*Android System*".

*DON'T FORGET TO CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS AFTER THIS OPTIMISATION.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 23-01-2021 ##### URGENT UPDATE*
- DELETED *Spyware* (_com.sec.android.systemupdate_).
This app affects *SECURITY, PERFORMANCE and BATTERY LIFE.*

Keep in mind that i test apps/presets for at least 3 days before updating the thread.
This app caused *performance hit* for me, i noticed *dropped frames* for about 3 minutes after the boot sequence, and *battery drain*. I can't quit remember if it was included in the firmware or got loaded with time thru some ads.
Don't worry about system updates, the process that's actually responsible for it is untouched.

Here are some articles:
Techcrunch
Sammobile
Zimperium

We're now at:
- *251 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *160 *Kept system apps

*ONCE DONE, REBOOT INTO RECOVERY THEN CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## docson (Jan 23, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Apps responsible For Volte
> com.sec.imsservice
> com.samsung.advp.imssettings
> com.sec.imslogger
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. WIfi calling is enabled on my S21 but calls just abort after 1 second. Are there any other services responsible for flawless WIFI Calling?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

docson said:


> Hi. WIfi calling is enabled on my S21 but calls just abort after 1 second. Are there any other services responsible for flawless WIFI Calling?

Click to collapse



I'll let the other users reply, I don't use wifi calling


----------



## docson (Jan 23, 2022)

Sh*t. Has definitely to do with disabled/uninstalled services. Just restored everything and Wifi Calling works again. Any help appreciated as to what service to keep.


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 23, 2022)

Can you update your presets plz


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Can you update your presets plz

Click to collapse



Presets now updated ! Enjoy


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 23-01-2021 ##### *
- Deleted *IMS services*.
- Deleted *Nearby devices scanning*.
- Deleted other useless system apps.

We're now at:
- *262 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *150 *Kept system apps

*ONCE DONE, REBOOT INTO RECOVERY THEN CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 23-01-2021 ##### URGENT UPDATE*
> - DELETED *Spyware* (_com.sec.android.systemupdate_).
> This app affects *SECURITY, PERFORMANCE and BATTERY LIFE.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With all respect but dude. Check this app manifest. Look at the permissions and launch intent event. You have removed all of system apps. I'm sure your logcat is full of exceptions and errors. I believe your gain are from capping frame rate, using batter saver and disabling location from some app or disabling sync. I have debloated my device but without removing some nice smart stuff that this device provides


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> With all respect but dude. Check this app manifest. Look at the permissions and launch intent event. You have removed all of system apps. I'm sure your logcat is full of exceptions and errors. I believe your gain are from capping frame rate, using batter saver and disabling location from some app or disabling sync. I have debloated my device but without removing some nice smart stuff that this device provides

Click to collapse



Also please leave IMS stuff intact. If someone doesnt want VoLTE/VoWifi or RCS just disable them from the device.
When in countries they are going to disable 2G/3G and the VoLTE will the choice to go for voice, how this device is going to work ?


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

Also why do you keep ARzone ? Which functionality breaks ? Also samsung keyboard is necessary for the cilpboard app edge to work. Just to know


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 23, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> With all respect but dude. Check this app manifest. Look at the permissions and launch intent event. You have removed all of system apps. I'm sure your logcat is full of exceptions and errors. I believe your gain are from capping frame rate, using batter saver and disabling location from some app or disabling sync. I have debloated my device but without removing some nice smart stuff that this device provides

Click to collapse



Hi, do you have kind of thread with proper presets. Can you kindly share Us too. so user will pick which they prefer. I also sometimes want to retain the special/system apps on phone. Thank you!

Maybe you guys can share idea each other. So other feature on phone will not lose.


----------



## WindR (Jan 23, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Also please leave IMS stuff intact. If someone doesnt want VoLTE/VoWifi or RCS just disable them from the device.
> When in countries they are going to disable 2G/3G and the VoLTE will the choice to go for voice, how this device is going to work ?

Click to collapse



Do you have a key to why Wi-Fi call drops after these presets?


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

WindR said:


> Do you have a key to why Wi-Fi call drops after these presets?

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

About the 3 facebook backogroud apps that come preisntalled. Are they "spyware" ? App Manager & installer are about updating the background apps. So resource wise they are OK. 
About the Facebook services app, i am experimenting. Without it many times i lose notifications. With it i think don't lose them, without noticing serious battery drain or lag. If you dont use facebok katana or orca then you are free to uninstall/disable them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 23, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Also why do you keep ARzone ? Which functionality breaks ? Also samsung keyboard is necessary for the cilpboard app edge to work. Just to know

Click to collapse



Hi !
Please, feel free to use my suggested personal presets, or not.
If you don't like my personal choice of apps, feel free to skip this thread.


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi !
> Please, feel free to use my suggested personal presets, or not.
> If you don't like my personal choice of apps, feel free to skip this thread.

Click to collapse



Of course. This is what i do . But please don't spread false info for example for spyware. We are all here to share info about making our devices useful/ better or more well-suited for our needs.


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 23-01-2021 ##### URGENT UPDATE*
> - DELETED *Spyware* (_com.sec.android.systemupdate_).
> This app affects *SECURITY, PERFORMANCE and BATTERY LIFE.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing


----------



## mito450 (Jan 23, 2022)

Does anybody have idea which thing is responsible for the split window function? Doesn't seem to work anymore. I could attach a log of what I disabled (nothing uninstalled) if needed.


----------



## bindassever (Jan 24, 2022)

WindR said:


> Do you have a key to why Wi-Fi call drops after these presets?

Click to collapse



Can you enable these , I am not sure which one is really responsible as enabling all of these solved my wifi call problem.
com.samsung.oda.service
com.monotype.android.font.samsungone
com.samsung.android.samsungpositioning
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.samsung.android.sm.policy
com.sec.sve


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

mito450 said:


> Does anybody have idea which thing is responsible for the split window function? Doesn't seem to work anymore. I could attach a log of what I disabled (nothing uninstalled) if needed.

Click to collapse



Its appsedge


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 #####*
- Restore SM policy (related to device care and power management)

We're now at:
- *261 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *149 *Kept system apps


----------



## mito450 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Its appsedge

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked.


----------



## nocio (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi, can i know is there any benefits of doing this on exynos version? In therms of battery life and stability

Also, does this tutorial disable system updates?

Thanks for the answers


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

This is my latest stat, i started with 85%, and had 1h30 of video call and screen share with google duo, which takes double the amount of power for the same SoT.
guys, i think we have just achieved peak S21 battery.
congratulations everyone !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

nocio said:


> Hi, can i know is there any benefits of doing this on exynos version? In therms of battery life and stability
> 
> Also, does this tutorial disable system updates?
> 
> Thanks for the answers

Click to collapse



I have the exynos variant, the majority of us here do, and it works on both variants.
The benefits are in OP, check post #1.
No, it doesn't disable system updates.


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 24, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Can you enable these , I am not sure which one is really responsible as enabling all of these solved my wifi call problem.
> com.samsung.oda.service
> com.monotype.android.font.samsungone
> com.samsung.android.samsungpositioning
> ...

Click to collapse



com.samsung.oda.service
com.sec.sve


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Also why do you keep ARzone ? Which functionality breaks ? Also samsung keyboard is necessary for the cilpboard app edge to work. Just to know

Click to collapse



AR zone breaks swiping in the camera app when in landscape.
I use Gboard


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> About the 3 facebook backogroud apps that come preisntalled. Are they "spyware" ? App Manager & installer are about updating the background apps. So resource wise they are OK.
> About the Facebook services app, i am experimenting. Without it many times i lose notifications. With it i think don't lose them, without noticing serious battery drain or lag. If you dont use facebok katana or orca then you are free to uninstall/disable them

Click to collapse



Those services aren't responsible for notifications.
- Some phones don't have them.
- Still get my notifications without them.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Of course. This is what i do . But please don't spread false info for example for spyware. We are all here to share info about making our devices useful/ better or more well-suited for our needs.

Click to collapse



- I linked articles about that spyware.
- That app installed itself overtime, it didn't come with my full clean flash of BULF update.
- Its removal did bring improvements.
- It's not needed in any process.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Of course. This is what i do . But please don't spread false info for example for spyware. We are all here to share info about making our devices useful/ better or more well-suited for our needs.

Click to collapse



You can also choose to delete/apps as you wish depending on your use case, as they all do here. I only provide the baseline


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> AR zone breaks swiping in the camera app when in landscape.
> I use Gboard

Click to collapse



I don't have such issue regarding to camera/ARZone. I say if someone uses the clipboard edge which store images and texts, samsung keyboard must be enabled


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - I linked articles about that spyware.
> - That app installed itself overtime, it didn't come with my full clean flash of BULF update.
> - Its removal did bring improvements.
> - It's not needed in any process.

Click to collapse



You linked article for legit spyware. But this app is not spyware. You can check the application manifest to to check permissions/intents etc. I will disable to check logcat but i think that it brakes OTAs because i see code reference about executing after rebooting from software  upgrades


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> I don't have such issue regarding to camera/ARZone. I say if someone uses the clipboard edge which store images and texts, samsung keyboard must be enabled

Click to collapse



Uninstall it, go to the camera app (hold your phone horizontally), swipe until you're at the "more" section The app should force close.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> You linked article for legit spyware. But this app is not spyware. You can check the application manifest to to check permissions/intents etc. I will disable to check logcat but i think that it brakes OTAs because i see code reference about executing after rebooting from software  upgrades

Click to collapse



I will check once an update is out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 ##### BATTERY IMPROVEMENTS*
- Deleted CellBroadcast.
- Deleted 2 overlay apps from Samsung.
- Deleted Dsms.
- Deleted Quickshare.
- Deleted SimMobilityKit.
- Deleted Photo editor.
- Deleted Smartview

We're now at:
- *271 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break apps.)
- *138 *Kept system apps

Clear cache partition and repair apps
Review the new list and uncheck what you use from the new deleted apps list
Enjoy !


----------



## marios199546 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Uninstall it, go to the camera app (hold your phone horizontally), swipe until you're at the "more" section The app should force close.

Click to collapse



Tested. No issue.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Tested. No issue.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, I'll see if any changes could be applied to the presets.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 ##### BATTERY IMPROVEMENTS*
> - Deleted CellBroadcast.
> - Deleted 2 overlay apps from Samsung.
> - Deleted Dsms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you update the presets on 1st page. Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

Presets have been updated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 #####*
- Deleted *AR Zone* since it's no longer tied to the camera app (Thanks to marios199546)

We're now at:
- *272 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *138 *Kept system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Tested. No issue.

Click to collapse



You're right, it doesn't cause any problem now, probably due to the new update (BULF). It used to be tied to the camera app causing it to crash when uninstalled (BULG).


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 #####*
> - Deleted *AR Zone* since it's no longer tied to the camera app (Thanks to marios199546)
> 
> We're now at:
> ...

Click to collapse



wheres the updated one?


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 #####*
> - Deleted *AR Zone* since it's no longer tied to the camera app (Thanks to marios199546)
> 
> We're now at:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx again for your work.
You have uploaded 2x disable apps and no deleted apps


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 24, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Thx again for your work.
> You have uploaded 2x disable apps and no deleted apps

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

Had to take them off to update them again, updating now


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Had to take them off to update them again, updating now

Click to collapse



NICEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 24-01-2021 #####*
- Restored Samsung Phone App
- Restored Samsung Messages

We're now at:
- *270 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *142 *Kept system apps

*DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 24, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> NICEEEEEEEEE

Click to collapse



You can check now (8:41PM)


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 25, 2022)

Newly update presets running great on my unit


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Newly update presets running great on my unit

Click to collapse



Amazing, Enjoy!
 I'm looking into some processes like "*DrmEventService*" under running services & apps like "*Themes service*", "*BrightnessBNR*", "*Android System*" and others consuming a lot of power in the background.
You can see those under app info of each app or in developer options.


----------



## WindR (Jan 25, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> com.samsung.oda.service
> com.sec.sve

Click to collapse



There is no com.samsung.oda.service on my S10 GULB, but enabling com.sec.sve fixed the Wi-Fi calling issue.


----------



## nocio (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi @Hamid Chikh ,

thank you for your work, it's really amazing what you have done here.

Everything works great except one thing. Do you know why i can't share photos from camera app?
It's not a big deal, but i'm just curious.


----------



## nocio (Jan 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Amazing, Enjoy!
> I'm looking into some processes like "*DrmEventService*" under running services & apps like "*Themes service*", "*BrightnessBNR*", "*Android System*" and others consuming a lot of power in the background.
> You can see those under app info of each app or in developer options.

Click to collapse



If i'm reading it correctly, BrightnessBNR is bound to auto brightness, and DrmEventService is something about some app that streams/uses protected data like Netflix, so i'm guessing that this app is safely to disable


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

nocio said:


> Hi @Hamid Chikh ,
> 
> thank you for your work, it's really amazing what you have done here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi !
You're welcome, it's a pleasure working on improving our devices, thank you for contributing.
I don't have that problem specifically, i can share photos from the camera app. If you're not in BULF fimware, i recommend you restore *SamsungSmartSuggestions *(com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions), it used to be tied to the galery share feature in the past. Come back to me with the results, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

nocio said:


> If i'm reading it correctly, BrightnessBNR is bound to auto brightness, and DrmEventService is something about some app that streams/uses protected data like Netflix, so i'm guessing that this app is safely to disable

Click to collapse



Yes, you're right. The problem is they're all tied to one main service which is "*Android System*" and which can't be removed. Until now, i put the app to sleep by setting it to *restricted *in battery settings like advised in OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 25-01-2021 #####*
- Restored Samsung contacts
- Restored some google system apps required for Backup

We're now at:
- *268 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *148 *Kept system apps

*DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

WindR said:


> There is no com.samsung.oda.service on my S10 GULB, but enabling com.sec.sve fixed the Wi-Fi calling issue.

Click to collapse



Bizarrely, "*SecVideoEngineService*" isn't related to wifi calling. Can you confirm by disabling it again after you make sure wifi calling is working ? I just want to make sure it is related to Wifi calling. Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 25, 2022)

Here's an old trick i learned from my S10/S20 days.
5 - Improve Fingerprint Scanner​- Put this app to UNRESTRICTED: *com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting.*
- Turn off "*Optimise App Battery Usage*" from *special access* for this same app.


----------



## mito450 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's an old trick i learned from my S10/S20 days.
> 5 - Improve Fingerprint Scanner​- Put this app to UNRESTRICTED: *com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting.*
> - Turn off "*Optimise App Battery Usage*" from *special access* for this same app.

Click to collapse



Where do we do that?


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi hamid today i have system update. We dont have any conflict updating our phone right?


----------



## bindassever (Jan 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Bizarrely, "*SecVideoEngineService*" isn't related to wifi calling. Can you confirm by disabling it again after you make sure wifi calling is working ? I just want to make sure it is related to Wifi calling. Thank you

Click to collapse



It is related. I tried disabling and wifi call disconnects after 1 sec. Although its weird that it is related to video service.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi hamid today i have system update. We dont have any conflict updating our phone right?

Click to collapse



Ot course you can go ahead and update, we deleted nothing related to update.
If you're not comfortable with it, just restore everything, do your update, then reapply our presets.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

bindassever said:


> It is related. I tried disabling and wifi call disconnects after 1 sec. Although its weird that it is related to video service.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your information


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

mito450 said:


> Where do we do that?

Click to collapse



- Settings, apps. Show system apps, search "biometrics", app info, battery, unrestricted
- Settings, apps. 3 dots on the top right, special access, Battery optimization, show all apps, look for "biometrics" and disable optimization.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 26-01-2021 #####*
- Deleted some apps for testing deeper cleaning, you guys tell me if it's stable or not. I personally am not having any problems till now.

We're now at:
- *280 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *133 *Kept system apps

*DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

I cleared data/cache for *device care*, *SDHMS* and *BrightnessBNR* to reset all the battery and adaptive brightness data.
I also cleared data/cache for the camera app in safe mode, like stated in OP.


----------



## nocio (Jan 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I cleared data/cache for *device care*, *SDHMS* and *BrightnessBNR* to reset all the battery and adaptive brightness data.
> I also cleared data/cache for the camera app in safe mode, like stated in OP.

Click to collapse



What app do you use for SMS? Because now i don't have any app for SMS


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> What app do you use for SMS? Because now i don't have any app for SMS

Click to collapse



Samsung messages is still intact, try applying "KeptApps" preset.


----------



## nocio (Jan 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Samsung messages is still intact, try applying "KeptApps" preset.

Click to collapse



What's app name for Samsung messages because i don't have it 

EDIT: found it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> What's app name for Samsung messages because i don't have it
> 
> EDIT: found it

Click to collapse



I always keep an app for replacement, that's why when an update comes up, you have to apply all 3 presets to delete stuff and also restore stuff for replacement.


----------



## nocio (Jan 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I always keep an app for replacement, that's why when an update comes up, you have to apply all 3 presets to delete stuff and also restore stuff for replacement.

Click to collapse



I'm using your latest "config/settings" and for now I don't have any problems or slowdowns or errors. Everything works as it should, but I have 146system apps on device for some reason, not 133

Edit: i apply your deleted file again and now i have 134


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> I'm using your latest "config/settings" and for now I don't have any problems or slowdowns or errors. Everything works as it should, but I have 146system apps on device for some reason, not 133
> 
> Edit: i apply your deleted file again and now i have 134

Click to collapse



And you still have your SMS app too !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 26-01-2021 ##### STABILITY UPDATE*
- Restored some apps

We're now at:
- *271 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *142 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS. *


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> What app do you use for SMS? Because now i don't have any app for SMS

Click to collapse



You guys can delete phone and messages app and retain the contact app and install truecaller im using it now


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I cleared data/cache for *device care*, *SDHMS* and *BrightnessBNR* to reset all the battery and adaptive brightness data.
> I also cleared data/cache for the camera app in safe mode, like stated in OP.

Click to collapse



Great! Must put on first page


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

Updating presets ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Great! Must put on first page

Click to collapse



This is just a routine test, still trying to figure out that battery drain from "Android System"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 26, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 26-01-2021 ##### STABILITY UPDATE*
- Still testing, waiting for your feedback.

We're now at:
- *281 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *129 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## nocio (Jan 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 26-01-2021 ##### STABILITY UPDATE*
> - Still testing, waiting for your feedback.
> 
> We're now at:
> ...

Click to collapse



For me, and for now, everything works perfectly fine.
Can I know which system apps is deleted?


----------



## bindassever (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi Guys,
I am having trouble with my galaxy watch, it failing to connect. When I open galaxy wearable it cannot find my watch and when i try to connect to it via Bluetooth only, it opens the galaxy wearable and I can see Bluetooth icon going off and on. I am not sure what the trouble is. 

I can connect to another brand Bluetooth headset without any problem though. Any help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## KAngelo (Jan 27, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am having trouble with my galaxy watch, it failing to connect. When I open galaxy wearable it cannot find my watch and when i try to connect to it via Bluetooth only, it opens the galaxy wearable and I can see Bluetooth icon going off and on. I am not sure what the trouble is.
> 
> I can connect to another brand Bluetooth headset without any problem though. Any help would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I know "companion device manger" is needed when pairing with your smartwatch. Maybe try restoring that, if you have is disabled or deleted?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

nocio said:


> For me, and for now, everything works perfectly fine.
> Can I know which system apps is deleted?

Click to collapse



You can check the preset file, it's the list of all what's deleted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am having trouble with my galaxy watch, it failing to connect. When I open galaxy wearable it cannot find my watch and when i try to connect to it via Bluetooth only, it opens the galaxy wearable and I can see Bluetooth icon going off and on. I am not sure what the trouble is.
> 
> I can connect to another brand Bluetooth headset without any problem though. Any help would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, you should restore the companion app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

I think we achieved peak debloating. I'm having the best battery achievable by a base model S21. What do you guys think ?
I'm expecting more than 6h of SoT using my phone normally, with adaptive refresh rate (60-96hz) what's your stats ?


----------



## nocio (Jan 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think we achieved peak debloating. I'm having the best battery achievable by a base model S21. What do you guys think ?
> I'm expecting more than 6h of SoT using my phone normally, what's your stats ?

Click to collapse



I'm using battery saver just to limit processor speed to 70%, I can live without adaptive refresh rate and I have this stats. I'm charging my phone to 85%


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

nocio said:


> I'm using battery saver just to limit processor speed to 70%, I can live without adaptive refresh rate and I have this stats. I'm charging my phone to 85%

Click to collapse



Amazing, last update did improve battery life and by a lot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

nocio said:


> I'm using battery saver just to limit processor speed to 70%, I can live without adaptive refresh rate and I have this stats. I'm charging my phone to 85%

Click to collapse



Some articles said that processor limiter doesn't actually work, i disabled that from my battery saver.


----------



## nocio (Jan 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Some articles said that processor limiter doesn't actually work, i disabled that from my battery saver.

Click to collapse



Do you know, by any chance, is there a way to remove battery saver icon from status bar?

EDIT: this is taken 23.01 from 85% to 25%


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

Imagine deleting 298 system apps ? I'm activating 120hz at this point.


----------



## nocio (Jan 27, 2022)

I


Hamid Chikh said:


> Imagine deleting 298 system apps ? I'm activating 120hz at this point.

Click to collapse



Is there any downsides of deleting more system apps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

nocio said:


> I
> 
> Is there any downsides of deleting more system apps?

Click to collapse



None that i can see till now while testing, but the upsides are in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 27, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 27-01-2021 ##### EXTREME UPDATE (FINAL)*
- Waiting on your feedback, i got no problem here.

We're now at:
- *299 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *111 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 27-01-2021 ##### EXTREME UPDATE (FINAL)*
> - Waiting on your feedback, i got no problem here.
> 
> We're now at:
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated my unit too super cleaned!   however I have another more question

1. i don't know if its only me but when i delete photo editor app, whenever we need to send photo on social like messenger or whataspp we cannot cropped it anymore before it send.

2. I have another laptop. If i install adb app on it and update presets, can we still see and restore the app we deleted already on primary laptop we used. Or we should only use one laptop the first we used?


----------



## pompierii (Jan 28, 2022)

Quick question:
How do I figure out what I disabled/uninstalled if the phone app is working, but I cannot initiate or receive any calls?
I can go through contacts, but when I swipe right or press the phone, it doesn't do anything. No errors. Stays on the contacts screen like I didn't press anything.
When someone calls me there are 0 notifications or sounds of any kind. The phone doesn't react when called. The caller hears that it's calling. Also, no missed calls of any kind.
Everything else seems to be working fine: SMS, mobile data, other apps, sounds, notifications, etc.


----------



## Furious Froyo (Jan 28, 2022)

pompierii said:


> Quick question:
> How do I figure out what I disabled/uninstalled if the phone app is working, but I cannot initiate or receive any calls?
> I can go through contacts, but when I swipe right or press the phone, it doesn't do anything. No errors. Stays on the contacts screen like I didn't press anything.
> When someone calls me there are 0 notifications or sounds of any kind. The phone doesn't react when called. The caller hears that it's calling. Also, no missed calls of any kind.
> Everything else seems to be working fine: SMS, mobile data, other apps, sounds, notifications, etc.

Click to collapse



Are you able to verify *com.samsung.android.dialer *wasn't uninstalled or disabled? That's the Samsung Phone app.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 28, 2022)

Feedback on new presets. Looks like we broke hotspot connections. It can share on others and tablet/phone can connect but when open browser on it says no internet connection. Can you check guys. I have good hotspot connection before update the presets


----------



## pompierii (Jan 28, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> Are you able to verify *com.samsung.android.dialer *wasn't uninstalled or disabled? That's the Samsung Phone app.

Click to collapse



That's something I haven't mentioned.
com.samsung.crane is there
com.android.phone is there
com.samsung.android.dialer is there

And I found the culprit. Somehow I deleted _com.android.server.telecom_ 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Updated my unit too super cleaned!   however I have another more question
> 
> 1. i don't know if its only me but when i delete photo editor app, whenever we need to send photo on social like messenger or whataspp we cannot cropped it anymore before it send.
> 
> 2. I have another laptop. If i install adb app on it and update presets, can we still see and restore the app we deleted already on primary laptop we used. Or we should only use one laptop the first we used?

Click to collapse



1 you can restore photo editor if you want, i personally use Snapseed
2 you can use another laptop, no problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't


pompierii said:


> That's something I haven't mentioned.
> com.samsung.crane is there
> com.android.phone is there
> com.samsung.android.dialer is there
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember deleting that, phone calls work for me. You need to set it as default phone app and restart tho


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Feedback on new presets. Looks like we broke hotspot connections. It can share on others and tablet/phone can connect but when open browser on it says no internet connection. Can you check guys. I have good hotspot connection before update the presets

Click to collapse



I just updated the presets, it's fixed. Thanks for reporting the problem so quickly.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

pompierii said:


> Quick question:
> How do I figure out what I disabled/uninstalled if the phone app is working, but I cannot initiate or receive any calls?
> I can go through contacts, but when I swipe right or press the phone, it doesn't do anything. No errors. Stays on the contacts screen like I didn't press anything.
> When someone calls me there are 0 notifications or sounds of any kind. The phone doesn't react when called. The caller hears that it's calling. Also, no missed calls of any kind.
> Everything else seems to be working fine: SMS, mobile data, other apps, sounds, notifications, etc.

Click to collapse



That happens when you don't set it default


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 28-01-2021 ##### EXTREME UPDATE (FIXED)*
- Fixed hotspot (thanks to NozGojira for reporting the problem)
- Waiting on your feedback, i got no problem here.

We're now at:
- *296 *Deleted apps
- *1 *Disabled apps (uninstalling this will break accessibility settings.)
- *114 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## nocio (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 28-01-2021 ##### EXTREME UPDATE (FIXED)*
> - Fixed hotspot (thanks to NozGojira for reporting the problem)
> - Waiting on your feedback, i got no problem here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you help men to understand one thing.
I don't know how to restore that few apps, so can you guide me?
Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

nocio said:


> Can you help men to understand one thing.
> I don't know how to restore that few apps, so can you guide me?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Just apply "keptapps" while your in the "deleted" list. Load the preset, choose restore in the bottom right, and hit apply.


----------



## nocio (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just apply "keptapps" while your in the "deleted" list. Load the preset, choose restore in the bottom right, and hit apply.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, it worked


----------



## p3tar (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi guys,

I wanna try this on my new S21 Ultra. Have a couple of questions first.

1. Can this be reversed fully, like with phone factory reset
2. Is there any special order for loading presets?
3. Do I need to load KeptFiles preset or it is optional?
4. After presets are updated from first page of this thread, do I need to reload all 3 of them and apply each?
5. I noticed that some default Samsung apps are removed, is there a list of what new defaults are recommended to use, like Google Phone app, Google message app etc.

Ty in advance


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

p3tar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanna try this on my new S21 Ultra. Have a couple of questions first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You can restore everything anytime and go back to original configuration using Appcontrol.
2. No particular order, just 3 presets to apply at once one by one, each time they're updated.
3. It's optional, just to make sure you didn't delete needed stuff.
4. Yes, you have to download and apply all 3 of them since we sometimes delete, and other times restore stuff.
5. Samsung default apps are kept, you can try and load the preset to see if anything you need is deleted, you can uncheck it.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 28-01-2021 ##### EXTREME UPDATE (FIXED)*
> - Fixed hotspot (thanks to NozGojira for reporting the problem)
> - Waiting on your feedback, i got no problem here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks hamid! Everythings now seems perfect. No problem here too! Fully debloated


----------



## Oceansoul91 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi, I would just like to thank you for your constant work.  After removing the bloatware yesterday, I feel the phone is much more responsive but I still have to test the battery usage.  I attach the benchmarks before and after.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

Thinking of remov.


NozGojira said:


> Thanks hamid! Everythings now seems perfect. No problem here too! Fully debloated

Click to collapse



You're welcome mate, thank you guys for your contributions too.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

Oceansoul91 said:


> Hi, I would just like to thank you for your constant work.  After removing the bloatware yesterday, I feel the phone is much more responsive but I still have to test the battery usage.  I attach the benchmarks before and after.

Click to collapse



Amazing score, mind if i put it in OP for reference ?
Debloating does help, we're like a community here actually all the guys helped out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm thinking of removing Samsung capture, after testing, i found out that it causes frame drops when on 60hz, and removing it makes camera launch faster. You guys can test and report back, or maybe it's another app that's causing frame drops ?


----------



## Oceansoul91 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Amazing score, mind if i put it in OP for reference ?
> Debloating does help, we're like a community here actually all the guys helped out.

Click to collapse



Sure, you can put It in OP!


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm thinking of removing Samsung capture, after testing, i found out that it causes frame drops when on 60hz, and removing it makes camera launch faster. You guys can test and report back, or maybe it's another app that's causing frame drops ?

Click to collapse



what is samsung capture mate?


----------



## Ivixmax (Jan 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm thinking of removing Samsung capture, after testing, i found out that it causes frame drops when on 60hz, and removing it makes camera launch faster. You guys can test and report back, or maybe it's another app that's causing frame drops ?

Click to collapse



i think its neccesary this function man...its basic jajaja


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> what is samsung capture mate?

Click to collapse



Responsible for screen recording and screen shot tool bar


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 28, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> i think its neccesary this function man...its basic jajaja

Click to collapse



It is yes, i need it too. But i removed it since a few hours and now i had video call and screen share for an hour without any heating issues.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Responsible for screen recording and screen shot tool bar

Click to collapse



After you remove that did retain the screenshot capabilites i mean for ex. The swipe palm screenshot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> After you remove that did retain the screenshot capabilites i mean for ex. The swipe palm screenshot

Click to collapse



Yes gestures stay


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 29-01-2021 ##### PURE UPDATE*
- *Deleted *some apps
- *Disabled *some apps
- *Restored *some apps
- *Video calling *now doesn't overheat the phone anymore.
- Waiting on your feedback, i get *frame drops* when on standard 60hz. might be because of "Samsung Capture".

We're now at:
- *301 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *110 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 29-01-2021 ##### PURE UPDATE*
- *Deleted *some apps
- *Disabled *some apps
- *Restored *some apps
Waiting on your feedback.

We're now at:
- *305 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *108 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

How about, we delete software update and only restore it when there's an update ?


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> How about, we delete software update and only restore it when there's an update ?

Click to collapse



I dont think so? Maybe others not aware if theres an update because they turned auto updates and they expecting of that. It can but for me we muat retain that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

So turns out, stuttering is a common issue in January update. 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/sfftel


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 29-01-2021 ##### PURE UPDATE*
> - *Deleted *some apps
> - *Disabled *some apps
> - *Restored *some apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated again on new preset  did you remove the software update on this presets?


Hamid Chikh said:


> So turns out, stuttering is a common issue in January update.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/sfftel

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't i dont feel it maybe because im on snapdragon. So presets are good after i update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Updated again on new preset  did you remove the software update on this presets?
> 
> Mine doesn't i dont feel it maybe because im on snapdragon. So presets are good after i update

Click to collapse



- No, i didn't remove software update.
- I fixed the stuttering issue on my end


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

It's confirmed, *software update services* causes the *stuttering *and *frame drops*. I removed mine and it's now fixed.
It's a crucial feature of course, we can't just give up on that, so you can either live with the stuttering *until next update*, or delete the responsible apps and follow the links below to know when to restore them to update (we'll restore them after next update).

The responsible apps are the following:
- *com.wssyncmldm*
- *com.sec.android.soagent*

From next update on, presets will have them "deleted". You can always preview the preset before applying, and you can uncheck them before applying the new updated preset if you want to keep them.

*#HOW TO CHECK FOR UPDATES
- **CheckFirm App*
- *Galaxy S21 Subreddit* (people post their updates frequently on reddit)
- *Samsung Docs* (you can edit the link with your model & country csc)
- *Sammobile* (or search for your phone manually)
- *SamFrew* (or search for your phone manually)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 29, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 29-01-2021 ##### FIXED STUTTERING*
- Deleted * Samsung Update Services ("com.wssyncmldm" &* "*com.sec.android.soagent") *because of stuttering issues.
- Deleted other apps

We're now at:
- *307 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *104 *Kept system apps

*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
DON'T FORGET TO REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 29-01-2021 ##### FIXED STUTTERING*
> - *Deleted Samsung Update Services *(fixes stuttering issues).
> - Deleted other apps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hamid i think you should put these two on first thread so when people need to update they will restore these first.

The responsible apps are the following:
- *com.wssyncmldm*
- *com.sec.android.soagent*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 30, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hamid i think you should put these two on first thread so when people need to update they will restore these first.
> 
> The responsible apps are the following:
> - *com.wssyncmldm*
> - *com.sec.android.soagent*

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 30, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 30-01-2021 ##### EXTREME BATTERY*
- *Deleted Samsung Capture
- Deleted *some apps
- *Disabled *some apps
- *Restored *some apps

We're now at:
- *310 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *100 *Kept system apps

*PLEASE, MAKE SURE TO:
-REVIEW ALL DELETED APPS BEFORE APPLYING THE NEW PRESET
-APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS RESPECTIVELY.
-REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION AND REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 30, 2022)

*Updated OP* with more tips and better readability.









						Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide
					

Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread: Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED) - Remove SIM before first boot - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## WindR (Jan 30, 2022)

Something broke the Limit apps and Home screen option in Power saving.
With this option enabled, Power saving mode crushes the launcher with "Launcher keeps stopping" message.


Spoiler


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 30, 2022)

WindR said:


> Something broke the Limit apps and Home screen option in Power saving.
> With this option enabled, Power saving mode crushes the launcher with "Launcher keeps stopping" message.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works fine for me, with that option enabled. Reboot and Check again


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 30, 2022)

On latest update. Looks like we cant delete galaxy theme service and game optimize service on ADPapp control. I tried it restart my phone and pc. Other app can delete and restore but two everytime you delete it will not.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 30, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> On latest update. Looks like we cant delete galaxy theme service and game optimize service on ADPapp control. I tried it restart my phone and pc. Other app can delete and restore but two everytime you delete it will not.

Click to collapse



Yes, they're persistent for me too.


----------



## nocio (Jan 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 30-01-2021 ##### EXTREME BATTERY*
> - *Deleted Samsung Capture
> - Deleted *some apps
> - *Disabled *some apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Man thank you so much, I can't believe how smooth is phone now, even at 60hz. Honestly I can say that I'm in love with it hahah

I don't know how that 2 services can shutter phone so much


----------



## halilb1978 (Jan 30, 2022)

Do you have a list with infos of all apps? It is being hard to read 18 pages again. What is the package features, what happens if u uninstall that package?.... i need to know which packages will crash secure folder. Which apps do u use to replace uninstalled ones? Btw i did not find an info about uninstalling samsung + google phone+call+contatcts+call log+spam id apps after replacing them with foss alternatives. I guess some of them must stay even after replaced. Did u able to uninstall game.gos?? I saw u reinstalled it. But was not it returning back even u uninstalled? U created a nice topic and i will keep following.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 31, 2022)

Do you guys experiencing suddenly stock frame drop on one app that supposedly it adapt refresh on it too? I have this one app that before it adapt to minimum and highest before. But nkw it just stock at 60hz doesn't refresh up


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Do you guys experiencing suddenly stock frame drop on one app that supposedly it adapt refresh on it too? I have this one app that before it adapt to minimum and highest before. But nkw it just stock at 60hz doesn't refresh up

Click to collapse



I don't get it, I don have any problem here, can you explain again ?
You can try setting minimal and maximal refresh rate using ADB console.

3 - Limit refresh rate to 96hz (stays adaptive but doesn't go past 96hz)
You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0 #sets high limit to 96Hz
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0 #sets low limit to 60Hz instead of 48.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

halilb1978 said:


> Do you have a list with infos of all apps? It is being hard to read 18 pages again. What is the package features, what happens if u uninstall that package?.... i need to know which packages will crash secure folder. Which apps do u use to replace uninstalled ones? Btw i did not find an info about uninstalling samsung + google phone+call+contatcts+call log+spam id apps after replacing them with foss alternatives. I guess some of them must stay even after replaced. Did u able to uninstall game.gos?? I saw u reinstalled it. But was not it returning back even u uninstalled? U created a nice topic and i will keep following.

Click to collapse



When you load the preset to Appcontrol, you'll see all the apps that are going to be removed.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

nocio said:


> Man thank you so much, I can't believe how smooth is phone now, even at 60hz. Honestly I can say that I'm in love with it hahah
> 
> I don't know how that 2 services can shutter phone so much

Click to collapse



Yes, software update alone, with screen capture, start at boot every time, then use up resources for some reason. Deleting those made a huge difference.
Links to check for updates are provided in post #347. You can also restore those 3 apps weekly to check for updates and delete them again.
Also, have you checked the new section to improve the fingerprint reader speed ?


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't get it, I don have any problem here, can you explain again ?
> You can try setting minimal and maximal refresh rate using ADB console.
> 
> 3 - Limit refresh rate to 96hz (stays adaptive but doesn't go past 96hz)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for confusion. I am using app before when i use that app i went 96hz while using it. Now it just stock at 60hz only


----------



## WindR (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Works fine for me, with that option enabled. Reboot and Check again

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me.
I've uninstalled everything except:
com.sec.hearingadjust
com.google.android.as
com.sec.epdg
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.sec.imsservice
com.samsung.advp.imssettings
com.sec.imslogger
com.samsung.ipservice
com.samsung.rcs
com.wssyncmldm
com.sec.android.soagent


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Sorry for confusion. I am using app before when i use that app i went 96hz while using it. Now it just stock at 60hz only

Click to collapse



What app exactly is stuck at 60hz ? Is it just the app or is all the system stuck at 60hz ?
System update does cause frame drops, try the full preset and see if it's the same ?
Don't forget to clean cache partition and repair apps


----------



## halilb1978 (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> When you load the preset to Appcontrol, you'll see all the apps that are going to be removed.

Click to collapse



I am already debloating my phone for long time. I first learn about apps and what features i will miss then i uninstall.i just need to know details of the packages. Which ones are needed for secure folder, which ones are needed for device care..... for example i have learnt what breaks the split screen with reading your post. But it would be nice to learn what are these apps .


----------



## halilb1978 (Jan 31, 2022)

-com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton do u have 3 buttons on main screen?
-com.sec.hearingadjust  do u have “Sound Quality and effects,equalizer,dolby atmos??
-com.google.android.ext.shared   i guess this is not being used.
-com.samsung.android.app.appsedge Split screen. I will keep this.
-com.sec.mhs.smarttethering   ?????
-com.sec.android.app.DataCreate ?????
-com.sec.android.provider.badge Notification badges still working??
-com.android.dreams.basic Do u see notification icons,time while screen off/lock screen? Aod works??
-com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent something for knox but effecting samsung secure folder? I guess it is for insalling and uninstalling apps to knox/secure folder?
-com.android.bluetoothmidiservice ????? Can u connect to speakers?
-com.sec.android.app.bluetoothtest ?????
-com.sec.factory.cameralyzer i guess it is test app for samsung service technicians. Effects camera??
-com.android.certinstaller breaks wifi??
-com.samsung.clipboardsaveservice do u have clipboard history??
-com.samsung.android.cmfa.framework ?????
-com.samsung.cmh ????? I guess related to the cloud feature of gallery. Effects anything out of gallery??
-com.android.cts.ctsshim ????? Breaks OTO updates??
-com.android.cts.priv.ctsshim ?????
-com.android.ons breaks wireless sharing??
-com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.common ?????
-com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.gsa ?????
-com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos ?????
-com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastservice ?????
-com.google.android.overlay.modules.documentsui any breaks on downloading? For example can u download any file from Telegram??
-com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller ????? Breaks permissions?
-com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller.forframework ????? Breaks permissions??
-com.samsung.android.knox.attestation ?????
-com.sec.bcservice ?????
-com.sec.epdg breaks vowifi??
-com.sec.phone i guess test app for phone. Breaks anything??
-com.wsomacp ????? I guess it is for getting carrier apn settings via sms??
-com.samsung.android.sdm.config ????? Samsung deskphone manager??
-com.samsung.android.mcfds ????.
-com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner effects display??
-com.samsung.sec.android.application.csc country specific code?? Breaks anything??
-com.samsung.android.game.gos nobody on internet able to uninstall this one. It is suddenly being installed after uninstalling.
-com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity i guess it is mcafee antivirus in device care?? Breaks anything??
-com.sec.android.diagmonagent any effect on fingerprint scan??
-com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.double ?????
-com.samsung.android.dqagent ?????
-com.android.dynsystem ????? an app for booting gsi??
-com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode ?????
-com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin ?????
-com.monotype.android.font.foundation ?????
-com.samsung.android.hdmapp ?????
-com.android.htmlviewer
-com.sec.imsservice volte? Wificalling? Breaks samsung dialer??
-com.samsung.advp.imssettings volte?? Breaks sms code verification??
-com.sec.imslogger ?????
-com.android.inputdevices ?? External keyboard??
-com.android.statementservice ?????
-com.samsung.ipservice ????? Breaks finder web search , face recognition? Both not needed  ??
-com.samsung.klmsagent i guess it is license for knox apps like secure folder,health??
-com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader ?????
-com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms breaks secure folder??
-com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager ?????
-com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler breaks vpn on main profile or secure folder ??
-com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore ?????
-com.samsung.android.localeoverlaymanager ?????
-com.sec.android.app.magnifier breaks magnifier??
-com.samsung.android.mdx.kit ?????
-com.samsung.android.mdm ?????
-com.samsung.mlp media learning platform?? Learning what??
-com.samsung.android.server.wifi.mobilewips ?????
-com.android.mtp ?? Trasferring files to PC ??
-com.samsung.android.networkdiagnostic ??
-com.samsung.android.networkstack ?????
-com.android.hotspot2.osulogin breaks hotspot??
-com.android.pacprocessor breaks proxy connections??
-com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe contacts edge??
-com.sec.android.app.personalization ?????
-com.samsung.crane something about samsung dialer but what ??
-com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching only editing photos in gallery or also edites photos during sharing after screen shot??
-com.android.dreams.phototable only screen saver or also effects wallpapers on main and lock screen??
-com.samsung.android.app.dofviewer background blur adjusting in canera??
-com.android.proxyhandler breaks apps using proxy?? Socks5 proxy??
-com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.hole ?????
-com.samsung.safetyinformation gonna uninstall
-com.samsung.android.mcfserver ?????
-com.sec.android.app.SecSetupWizard first set up of samsung??
-com.samsung.android.camerasdkservice breaks any function of camera??
-com.samsung.android.setting.multisound can u set different sounds for phone/notifications??
-com.samsung.android.appseparation ?????
-com.sec.android.RilServiceModeApp ?????
-com.sec.android.app.setupwizardlegalprovider first set up of samsung??
-com.samsung.android.shortcutbackupservice breaks anything from samsung cloud??
-com.sec.modem.setting ?????
-com.samsung.ims.smk ?????
-com.skms.android.agent nfc?? Breaks anything from secure folder??
-com.samsung.android.smartcallprovider block incoming calls feature??
-com.samsung.android.visualars ?????
-com.wssyncmldm OTA updates ??
-com.sec.android.soagent OTA updates ??
-com.sec.android.app.soundalive Dolby atmos, equalizer??
-com.android.storagemanager ?????
-com.google.mainline.telemetry can u update playstore or update apps installed from playstore??
-com.android.traceur i guess it is for developers. Can you create log files/ crash reports?
-com.samsung.android.tadownloader ?????
-com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.tall ?????
-com.samsung.android.app.taskedge ?????
-com.samsung.sec.android.teegris.tui_service ?????
-com.sec.android.app.quicktool compass panel of edge
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock only for changing dynamic wallpapers on lock screen or also effects the stabil wallpaper of lock screen??
-com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.waterfall ?????
-com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent ?????
-com.samsung.android.knox.containercore ?????
-com.android.managedprovisioning effects secure folder??

I uninstalled others but theses left. I am trying to learn what are theses first and if i do not need then i uninstall. I just do not wanna break secure folder, volte/hd, Bluetooth, call, custome dns,proxy, vpn.... i hope you help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

halilb1978 said:


> I am already debloating my phone for long time. I first learn about apps and what features i will miss then i uninstall.i just need to know details of the packages. Which ones are needed for secure folder, which ones are needed for device care..... for example i have learnt what breaks the split screen with reading your post. But it would be nice to learn what are these apps .

Click to collapse


Full Samsung apps list description


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

halilb1978 said:


> -com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton do u have 3 buttons on main screen?
> -com.sec.hearingadjust  do u have “Sound Quality and effects,equalizer,dolby atmos??
> -com.google.android.ext.shared   i guess this is not being used.
> -com.samsung.android.app.appsedge Split screen. I will keep this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Secure folder is part of knox, we deleted that. You can keep all knox related stuff. Other than that, we didn't delete BT, call, dns, vpn, it's still a phone after all.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

You can also just ask what are the apps responsible for secure folder, the guys here will tell you. Other than that, you can apply the preset, see by yourself what's gone, and if you need something specific back, you can search throughout the thread for the apps to restore.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 31-01-2021 ##### EXTREME PRESET V.1*
This is the *EXTREME *preset, the most extreme debloating possible.
I might add a *light debloat preset* later with just the known apps deleted like *knox*, *bixby*, *AR*, etc.

We're now at:
- *310 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *99 *Kept system apps

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## halilb1978 (Jan 31, 2022)

I have checked that link many times. It says certainly do not remove some ones  but u removed. Thats why i asked if u having missing features.also i will uninstall somes with the time and gonna share if anything breaks.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 31-01-2021 ##### EXTREME PRESET V.1*
> This is the *EXTREME *preset, the most extreme debloating possible.
> I might add a *light debloat preset* later with just the known apps deleted like *knox*, *bixby*, *AR*, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Light debloat is a good idea hamid. For those people who still wants the only best feature of phone and doesnt break some of speciall apps.


----------



## NozGojira (Jan 31, 2022)

Hamid. I think this is the best guide for light debloat, you might want to look at it. So far that list is updated too and doesnt break features to remove all not needed app for daily use. Plus each app has the definition on what the use to our phone.






						Samsung full apps list - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 31, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hamid. I think this is the best guide for light debloat, you might want to look at it. So far that list is updated too and doesnt break features to remove all not needed app for daily use. Plus each app has the definition on what the use to our phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## halilb1978 (Feb 1, 2022)

Honesty i am into heavy debloat but i just want to know what i am removing. I checked almost all debloating lists and removed around 140 apps. Hamid's list is so big. Looks like his phone working well. Amazing.Everybody using different apps. It is better to group apps , list their functions, missing features and decide what to remove or not. Many apps already known. But there are also many unknown apps.


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 1, 2022)

Whos using whatsapp here? Looks like when my phone off and sleep for minutes. I cant receive messages and calls for it unless i open whatsapp. All notifications will come. And yes its same even though i unrestrict the app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Whos using whatsapp here? Looks like when my phone off and sleep for minutes. I cant receive messages and calls for it unless i open whatsapp. All notifications will come. And yes its same even though i unrestrict the app

Click to collapse



That has nothing to do with debloating, it's power management. Check if it's sleeping or even deep sleeping.
Try deleting it from sleeping/deep sleep list or force adding it to never sleeping apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

halilb1978 said:


> Honesty i am into heavy debloat but i just want to know what i am removing. I checked almost all debloating lists and removed around 140 apps. Hamid's list is so big. Looks like his phone working well. Amazing.Everybody using different apps. It is better to group apps , list their functions, missing features and decide what to remove or not. Many apps already known. But there are also many unknown apps.

Click to collapse



You should load the preset and review the apps before deleting. You're using Appcontrol right ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

I only deleted one more app, and my phone has never been smoother... It's crazy how a single app can affect performance.


----------



## WindR (Feb 1, 2022)

Hamid. Please add to the original post 5 packages required for Wi-Fi calling:
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.imsservice
com.sec.sve
com.sec.unifiedwfc


----------



## wmjinslo (Feb 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Already on it. I never needed those two features you're talking about, i always uninstall apps i don't need and let the system decide for the remaining, that's why i never noticed that problem. Thanks anyway for reporting, i'll do my best to figure it out

Click to collapse



I6


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

WindR said:


> Hamid. Please add to the original post that 4 packages required for Wi-Fi calling:
> com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
> com.sec.epdg
> com.sec.imsservice
> com.sec.sve

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting the full apps list required for WiFi calling


----------



## halilb1978 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should load the preset and review the apps before deleting. You're using Appcontrol right ?

Click to collapse



No i do not use App Control. I just liked ur post. Amazing. U debloated so much apps. I am trying to learn about apps i did not debloat. List on web are not enough. They give %50 info. Following ur topic better then that list.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 01-02-2021 ##### EXTREME PRESET V.1.1*
- Deleted SCPM (causes lags)
This is the *EXTREME *preset, the most extreme debloating possible.

We're now at:
- *313 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *97 *Kept system apps

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

There's a feature in Samsung phones that detects when system is corrupted or faulty. After 313 apps removed, i still don't seem to encounter this error.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

Confirm you still got it at 60hz minimal.
Also, i turned back on 120hz, i just disable adaptive refresh rate whenever I'm out of the house and turn it back on when I'm home.

-_ adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0_       #sets high limit to 120Hz
- _adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0_           #sets low limit to 60Hz.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 01-02-2021 ##### MAX PRESET V1*
This is the *MAX *preset, the most extreme debloating possible. You can set this as your baseline, then add apps for the features you need.

We're now at:
- *314 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *96 *Kept system apps

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

halilb1978 said:


> No i do not use App Control. I just liked ur post. Amazing. U debloated so much apps. I am trying to learn about apps i did not debloat. List on web are not enough. They give %50 info. Following ur topic better then that list.

Click to collapse



I'll advise you to check the whole thread, there are some apps descriptions, especially at new updates. Otherwise, you can just apply the newest preset (don't worry, your phone won't stop working, we're all applying it myself included) and test with time if you need a certain feature, just ask for the apps responsible for it and we'll all try to answer you since each one of us uses different features.


----------



## docson (Feb 1, 2022)

I accidentally disabled the clock on the lock screen and can't activate it in settings. What package is responsible for this?


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 1, 2022)

Hamid you should not put this on deleted file. As me long time ago i experienced when i deleted this file i haven't grant some access on important folder. I think this is related on main folder that we're using


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

docson said:


> I accidentally disabled the clock on the lock screen and can't activate it in settings. What package is responsible for this?

Click to collapse



AOD, always on display. Just enable that in Appcontrol and you're good to go. Reboot after enabling it of course


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 1, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hamid you should not put this on deleted file. As me long time ago i experienced when i deleted this file i haven't grant some access on important folder. I think this is related on main folder that we're usingView attachment 5525819

Click to collapse



Please, explain to me what problem deleting this app causes ?


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, explain to me what problem deleting this app causes ?

Click to collapse



It's AOSP file picker. It's not running in the background. Honestly there is no reason to remove this


----------



## halilb1978 (Feb 1, 2022)

Btw u can remove any apps which has "calendar" in the name.breaks nothing.i never liked android calendars.Microsoft todo enough. U can remove any app which has "file" in the name. I installed material files app and removed my files app. I lost access to device storage from device care app and lost trash folder. Also removed gallery app. No gallery but no bad effect. Also u can remove com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts if u do not use google for contacts. Other 2  contacts apps enough for samsung. U can remove com.samsung.android.allshare.service.fileshare  sharing features works. If u make Signal as default messenger app u can remove all apps which has "messaging" in the name. I removed nfc. If u do not use no bad effects.


----------



## docson (Feb 2, 2022)

(nvm)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> It's AOSP file picker. It's not running in the background. Honestly there is no reason to remove this

Click to collapse



But did you find any vital circumstance where you need it ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

I set the power mode to "High", still great battery. It even makes the phone charge faster, or is just placebo effect ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

You guys should stay tuned in *CheckFirm App*, it seems like the next update will be OneUI 4.1 directly at the launch of the S22 series.


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> But did you find any vital circumstance where you need it ?

Click to collapse



Some apps just use this file picker.


----------



## Ivixmax (Feb 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I set the power mode to "High", still great battery. It even makes the phone charge faster, or is just placebo effect ?

Click to collapse



uoh really jajaja.check with ampere app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Some apps just use this file picker.

Click to collapse



I never encountred any error till now, personally, but i'll restore it in next update. Thanks for reporting.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> uoh really jajaja.check with ampere app

Click to collapse



Ampere is good, but resets every time i turn on the screen and doesn't show screen off charging speed. When screen is on, charging is limited to avoid overheating.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 02-02-2021 ##### MAX PRESET V1.1*
- Restored Google's file picker (thanks to marios199546 for reporting).
- Restored TADownloader (fingerprint updater)
- Deleted apps

We're now at:
- *312 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *97 *Kept system apps

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

It seems that UI hiccups are acknowledged by Samsung already, and they're planning to mix the fix with OneUI 4.1. 
Youtube Video


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

We'll restore software update app as soon as the update starts rolling up, might even be February 8th. Otherwise DBT region (Germany) seems to always be the first to receive updates to check the link for any update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 2, 2022)

Disabling Webview didn't do much to functionality, but battery on the other hand ...


----------



## zisix (Feb 2, 2022)

Does anyone know which apps to enable/install for SmartTags to work? Wanted to try it out and see how much battery is affected.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

zisix said:


> Does anyone know which apps to enable/install for SmartTags to work? Wanted to try it out and see how much battery is affected.

Click to collapse



I think you should start restoring apps that have "tag" in them. Search thru Appcontrol


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think you should start restoring apps that have "tag" in them. Search thru Appcontrol

Click to collapse



You want everything smarthings related, MDE framework and Nearby scanning applications


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hamid, have you tried to remove peripheral framwrok ? It's seems knox related , check permissions using Skit


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Hamid, have you tried to remove peripheral framwrok ? It's seems knox related , check permissions using Skit

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information, i'll add it to the deleted list in next update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

*This video* is amazing, talking about all different hidden settings that consume battery in the background. You guys should try it, i just turned some settings off and it seems to help.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> You want everything smarthings related, MDE framework and Nearby scanning applications

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help, i couldn't give him a tangible reply since i don't use SmartTags.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

Are you guys having internet connection drops ? I'm not sure if it's a deleted app that's causing this or just my network that's bad.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 03-02-2021 ##### MAX PRESET V1.2*
- Deleted *peripheral framwrok* (Thanks to marios199546 for reporting it was a Knox related)
- Managed other apps
Waiting on your feedback

We're now at:
- *314 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *93 *Kept system apps

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Are you guys having internet connection drops ? I'm not sure if it's a deleted app that's causing this or just my network that's bad.

Click to collapse



It's probably webview


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> It's probably webview

Click to collapse



Not really, it's been a few weeks now already. I just deleted Webview 3 days ago and haven't had any issues beside maybe better battery ?


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not really, it's been a few weeks now already. I just deleted Webview 3 days ago and haven't had any issues beside maybe better battery ?

Click to collapse



Webview it's a crucial component of Andorid, i dont think if it is wise to delete it. Maybe you should share a logcat


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Webview it's a crucial component of Andorid, i dont if it is wise to delete it. Maybe you should share a logcat

Click to collapse



You're right, i restored it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

OneUI 4.1 closing in ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 3, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 03-02-2021 ##### MAX PRESET V1.3*
- Restored System update (for OneUI 4.1 deployement)
- Restored Webview after testing.
- Managed other apps

We're now at:
- *312 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *95 *Kept system apps

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 4, 2022)

_2.6 - Completely remove ads system-wide without any app_​Go to settings, connections, more connections settings, look for Private DNS.
- Set: dns.adguard.com as custom dns
- Reboot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 4, 2022)

6h+ of Screen on time, all of it with adaptive refresh rate and 4G+ most of the time. I had games, YouTube @1440p, video calling, screen sharing, browsing, Instagram, a good mix. I could have gone with it as it had 14% left.
I'm satisfied, really.


----------



## nocio (Feb 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 6h+ of Screen on time, all of it with adaptive refresh rate and 4G+ most of the time. I had games, YouTube @1440p, video calling, screen sharing, browsing, Instagram, a good mix. I could have gone with it as it had 14% left.
> I'm satisfied, really.

Click to collapse



That's nice score you have there. 
I usually have for about 5h SOT with 85-25% on mixed usage while I'm at work and at home.


----------



## Plyhakyr (Feb 4, 2022)

need something remotely, Discord doesn't enable, throws an error, Lathe PCR app doesn't enable (

after a full reset applied presets, everything worked


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 6h+ of Screen on time, all of it with adaptive refresh rate and 4G+ most of the time. I had games, YouTube @1440p, video calling, screen sharing, browsing, Instagram, a good mix. I could have gone with it as it had 14% left.
> I'm satisfied, really.

Click to collapse



We have same sot!  Anyway howd you capture ur remaining battery on screenshot, took mine but doesnt capture


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 4, 2022)

The excitement ...  It's coming soon i see


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 4, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> We have same sot!  Anyway howd you capture ur remaining battery on screenshot, took mine but doesnt capture

Click to collapse



Power and volume down doesn't work for you ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 4, 2022)

Plyhakyr said:


> need something remotely, Discord doesn't enable, throws an error, Lathe PCR app doesn't enable (
> 
> after a full reset applied presets, everything worked

Click to collapse



Great to know things work for you


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Power and volume down doesn't work for you ?

Click to collapse



I mean look ur screenshot you have whole screenshot i saw your remaining battery but when i took my screenshot its like cropped i cant see the battery on notification area


----------



## Furious Froyo (Feb 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I mean look ur screenshot you have whole screenshot i saw your remaining battery but when i took my screenshot its like cropped i cant see the battery on notification area

Click to collapse



Settings > Advanced Features > Screenshots and screen recorder > Hide status and navigation bars


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I mean look ur screenshot you have whole screenshot i saw your remaining battery but when i took my screenshot its like cropped i cant see the battery on notification area

Click to collapse



Show me a screenshot for comparison


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 5, 2022)

You guys should turn off  "*Spotify connect in the background*" as it drains battery.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 5, 2022)

After following and applying tips mentioned in *This video*, battery life has improved a lot for me. This update restores important stuff back we got rid of at the beginning.

*##### LAST EDITED: 05-02-2021 ##### MAX PRESET V2.1*
- Restored Samsung capture
- Restored system update
- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *312 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *100 *Kept system apps

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Plyhakyr (Feb 5, 2022)

if the programs are not deleted but disabled, will there be a difference in the autonomy of the phone?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 5, 2022)

Plyhakyr said:


> if the programs are not deleted but disabled, will there be a difference in the autonomy of the phone?

Click to collapse



Some features need some apps installed, even if they're disabled. That's why we keep those 2 apps disabled and don't delete them.
*Samsung keyboard*: needed for *accessibility settings* to work, if deleted, it'll crash.
*Filter provider*: needed for the *camera app* to work, if deleted, it'll crash.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 5, 2022)

As soon as i restored Samsung capture, i had drop frames across the whole UI and apps, I'm deleting that.


----------



## Michael root (Feb 6, 2022)

what is the package name of samsung keyboard reset


----------



## Michael root (Feb 6, 2022)

¿Cuál es el nombre del paquete de restablecimiento del teclado Samsung?

*Translated by GT: * What is the name of the Samsung keyboard reset package?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 6, 2022)

Michael root said:


> what is the package name of samsung keyboard reset

Click to collapse



It's honeycomb, and it's disabled


----------



## Lhunar (Feb 6, 2022)

Thankyou for the informative guide. Since I am using certain builtin features of Samsung, could someone tell me if I do the steps I would still be able to use those features? I am talking about those:

1. Dolby sound; 
2. Eye comfort shield;
3. Smart things;
4. Microsoft link; (connect to yourphone on Windows)
5. I am using goodlock modules too (especially themepark). Would this remove the ability to use those?

Also another question i have is about the procedure itself: 
If I apply disabled and deleted, is it mandatory to also apply Kept apps after them?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 6, 2022)

Lhunar said:


> Thankyou for the informative guide. Since I am using certain builtin features of Samsung, could someone tell me if I do the steps I would still be able to use those features? I am talking about those:
> 
> 1. Dolby sound;
> 2. Eye comfort shield;
> ...

Click to collapse



- When you load the "deleted" preset into the system apps tab in Appcontrol, you can see all the apps that are going to be deleted then you can uncheck what you really need.
- Keep in mind that you might not get the full potential of the optimisation if you keep apps.
- Or, you can delete all the apps when loading the preset, then restore apps you need.
- You can go through the thread, you'll find what to restore for those features for your specific needed features.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 6, 2022)

Lhunar said:


> Thankyou for the informative guide. Since I am using certain builtin features of Samsung, could someone tell me if I do the steps I would still be able to use those features? I am talking about those:
> 
> 1. Dolby sound;
> 2. Eye comfort shield;
> ...

Click to collapse



For exemple, While the effect of dolby is minimal in sound quality, it reduces the overall speakers volume, that's why it's set to deleted.
Deleting Eye comfort shield doesn't affect the feature apparently.
For the other apps, you can just restore them, and if something isn't working, you can search the thread for the the list of what to restore.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 6, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 06-02-2021 ##### SMoOoTH PRESET V1*
- Deleted Samsung capture
- Deleted Samsung update
- Deleted Samsung Account
- Deleted Samsung Cloud (removes Samsung back up but you can restore it weekly to backup)
- Deleted Samsung core services
- Deleted Samsung Galaxy Store
- Deleted Settings suggestion (removes search option in settings app)
- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *318 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *89 *Kept system apps

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 7, 2022)

The latest preset update made a huge improvement for me, phone is a lot smoother, faster responding to my input, and battery performs a lot better. Samsung apps kill Samsung phones.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 7, 2022)

Good news everyone, we're up till Android 15 plus one extra year of security updates.


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 06-02-2021 ##### SMoOoTH PRESET V1*
> - Deleted Samsung capture
> - Deleted Samsung update
> - Deleted Samsung Account
> ...

Click to collapse



fantastic work guy, the only problem is with esim ,calling and sms normally works and,le does not load data ....


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 8, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> fantastic work guy, the only problem is with esim ,calling and sms normally works and,le does not load data ....

Click to collapse



Just search for "sim" and restore all the apps


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just search for "sim" and restore all the apps

Click to collapse



Still the same problem, still loading.....thank you for your help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 8, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> Still the same problem, still loading.....thank you for your help

Click to collapse



Try restoring IMS stuff then, I don't use eSIM that's why I deleted all of that stuff


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 8, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 08-02-2021 ##### SMOOTH PRESET V2*
- Restored *System update* (might start rolling out tomorrow)
- Restored *Galaxy Store *(update samsung apps)
- Restore *Galaxy Resources Updater* (Just testing it to see if it does anything)
- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *314 *Deleted apps
- *2 *Disabled apps (uninstalling these will break features).
- *93 *Kept system apps

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## abu46 (Feb 8, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> Still the same problem, still loading.....thank you for your help

Click to collapse



Just let it load, i also faced the same problem. Just keep the screen on and give it a few minutes.


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 8, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Just let it load, i also faced the same problem. Just keep the screen on and give it a few minutes.

Click to collapse



Thanks for help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 8, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> Thanks for help

Click to collapse



Still nothing after restoring IMS ?


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still nothing after restoring IMS ?

Click to collapse



I'll try and send information if it helped, so far solved the problem, longer waiting to load


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 06-02-2021 ##### SMoOoTH PRESET V1*
> - Deleted Samsung capture
> - Deleted Samsung update
> - Deleted Samsung Account
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one do I restore if I want searching withing the settigns app to work? ( Deleted Settings suggestion (removes search option in settings app) )

Ah, it is literally called ' Settings suggestion!" Thank you!


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still nothing after restoring IMS ?

Click to collapse



after restoring IMS, the phone number is loaded, but it still loads and does not load


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 9, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> after restoring IMS, the phone number is loaded, but it still loads and does not load

Click to collapse



Ok, now trying restoring SDM and CID


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 9, 2022)

Let's hope OneUI 4.1 improves battery life even more


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Ok, now trying restoring SDM and CID

Click to collapse



still the same problem


----------



## debloatah (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi,

I'd like calculator back, but can't seem to find the package anywhere. Do you know the name of it?


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 9, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> still the same problem

Click to collapse





debloatah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like calculator back, but can't seem to find the package anywhere. Do you know the name of

Click to collapse


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 9, 2022)

com.sec.android.app.popupcalculator


----------



## debloatah (Feb 9, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> com.sec.android.app.popupcalculator

Click to collapse



Yeah, I found that searching the excel table with all Samsung packages. But searching inside of ADB AppControl I can't find the package under any tab. I guess it's a mistake from my side.

Can I install it somehow? Or do I need to flash stock rom?


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 9, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Yeah, I found that searching the excel table with all Samsung packages. But searching inside of ADB AppControl I can't find the package under any tab. I guess it's a mistake from my side.
> 
> Can I install it somehow? Or do I need to flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



It should be either disable or delete,otherwise it is on google play








						Samsung Calculator - Apps on Google Play
					

This app provides the four fundamental operations and engineering calculations.




					play.google.com


----------



## debloatah (Feb 9, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> It should be either disable or delete,otherwise it is on google play
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but now I'm afraid I might not have reenabled/reinstalled more stuff before doing this debloat. Where can I even find official Samsung firmwares to download?


----------



## Jirka001 (Feb 9, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Yeah, but now I'm afraid I might not have reenabled/reinstalled more stuff before doing this debloat. Where can I even find official Samsung firmwares to download?

Click to collapse










						Galaxy Firmware
					

Download latest samsung firmware for free without any limits.




					galaxyfirmware.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 10, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like calculator back, but can't seem to find the package anywhere. Do you know the name of it?

Click to collapse



It's calculator, and i never deleted it. You can download it on the play store


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 10, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Yeah, I found that searching the excel table with all Samsung packages. But searching inside of ADB AppControl I can't find the package under any tab. I guess it's a mistake from my side.
> 
> Can I install it somehow? Or do I need to flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



That's because you didn't install it from the play store


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 10, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Yeah, but now I'm afraid I might not have reenabled/reinstalled more stuff before doing this debloat. Where can I even find official Samsung firmwares to download?

Click to collapse



You can restore everything in the deleted/disabled sections
You can download apps back from the play store
Factory resetting your phone will also restore all original apps


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can restore everything in the deleted/disabled sections
> You can download apps back from the play store
> Factory resetting your phone will also restore all original apps

Click to collapse



After using the lists, the wifi calling stopped working... Is it disabled there somewhere?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi guys, does anyone here use Android Auto? I was wondering what apps are required for it to work ? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 10, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> After using the lists, the wifi calling stopped working... Is it disabled there somewhere?

Click to collapse



Yes it is disabled, you can search the thread for the apps to restore for it to work


----------



## halilb1978 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Let's hope OneUI 4.1 improves battery life even more

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Let's hope OneUI 4.1 improves battery life even more

Click to collapse



Do u use a firewall like Trackercontrol? It is helping lot to privacy and battery ( also u can block many apps' internet access). Also combining Trackercontrol with Invizible pro helping lot. There are many trackers working at background . Also Permission Manager X is very helpful for privacy and battery. U can ignore apps background, unnecessary permissions. Google and Samsung apps eating battery  better to replace as much as with foss apps.


----------



## Sigen (Feb 11, 2022)

I have an s20 exynos phone with android 12 which has been constantly overheating and has only 3-4 hours SoT. Now with galaxy max hz, I get 7 hours SoT in 120/60 adaptive mode without warming up. Thank you for your work and your tips!

Edit: This is today's use. 80% on wi-fi, 20% on mobile data.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 11, 2022)

Sigen said:


> I have an s20 exynos phone with android 12 which has been constantly overheating and has only 3-4 hours SoT. Now with galaxy max hz, I get 7 hours SoT in 120/60 adaptive mode without warming up. Thank you for your work and your tips!
> 
> Edit: This is today's use. 80% on wi-fi, 20% on mobile data.

Click to collapse



There are adb commands in OP, you don't need an app to set refresh rate.
This thread is specifically here to fix that, read OP


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 11, 2022)

Aha found it thanks!

I've enabled -
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.imsservice
com.sec.sve

But wifi calling is still dead - and not in the settings (e.g. no way to switch it on - and it does not work by default).

Ps another WiFi related bug. 
When it asks you to sign in to the network which has web dialogue, you click and nothing happens...


----------



## Sigen (Feb 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are adb commands in OP, you don't need an app to set refresh rate.
> This thread is specifically here to fix that, read OP

Click to collapse



Thanks, i tried. Unfortunately, with the adb command, the s20 does not work in adaptive mode.


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 11, 2022)

Why do I still see these apps even though I've uninstalled them when I debloated my phone?


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 08-02-2021 ##### SMOOTH PRESET V2*
> - Restored *System update* (might start rolling out tomorrow)
> - Restored *Galaxy Store *(update samsung apps)
> - Restore *Galaxy Resources Updater* (Just testing it to see if it does anything)
> ...

Click to collapse



Just came back. Want to know if this still the last update? If it is its perferct. I dont want to loose galaxy store because of my some samsunf apps ang watch. Thanks hamid!


----------



## WindR (Feb 12, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> Aha found it thanks!
> 
> I've enabled -
> com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
> ...

Click to collapse



You need


WindR said:


> com.sec.unifiedwfc

Click to collapse



also


----------



## WindR (Feb 12, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> When it asks you to sign in to the network which has web dialogue, you click and nothing happens...

Click to collapse



Restore com.google.android.captiveportallogin


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 12, 2022)

@WindR thank you so much, restored these, testing now!

Hm... VOLTE did return to the settings, wifi calling is still not there and not working.
I remember there was a whole settings section before (prioritise calls over wifi or cell network - something like that) which is absent now.
Anything else I might need to enable it? 
(survival question really, mobile reception is terrible inside my building, so was using wifi for all the calls)


----------



## WindR (Feb 12, 2022)

Here is my deleted list with working Wi-Fi calling/VoLTE


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 12, 2022)

And disabled, as per the original post?


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can restore everything in the deleted/disabled sections
> You can download apps back from the play store
> Factory resetting your phone will also restore all original apps

Click to collapse



The thing is I already used this program before finding this thread. I didn't backup apps when deinstalling and deleting data/cache or I somehow overwritten it. So, the factory reset didn't restore the apps removed. I found the firmware online and flashed it, just to be safe, because I possibly removed some of the system apps that wouldn't be as easy as to get back as installing from the store.


----------



## Furious Froyo (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> The thing is I already used this program before finding this thread. I didn't backup apps when deinstalling and deleting data/cache or I somehow overwritten it. So, the factory reset didn't restore the apps removed. I found the firmware online and flashed it, just to be safe, because I possibly removed some of the system apps that wouldn't be as easy as to get back as installing from the store.

Click to collapse



Impossible, unless you rooted and deleted them, the factory reset will bring them all back.


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 13, 2022)

Seems like i cant login on samsung account tru browser. Any workaround? Can't receive any code
EDIT - - - - it's fine now. Codes send on my spam message section didn't see that


----------



## WindR (Feb 13, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> And disabled, as per the original post?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Restore those 5 packages, reboot your phone, and switch on Wi-Fi Calling.


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 13, 2022)

Search bar missing in Settings


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> Impossible, unless you rooted and deleted them, the factory reset will bring them all back.

Click to collapse



Are you sure? I'm quite sure I was missing few apps I originally had when first starting the phone.


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Search bar missing in Settings

Click to collapse



You should restore Finder for search in apps, but I think that doesn't restore search in settings, so maybe try restoring com.android.settings.intelligence


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> You should restore Finder for search in apps, but I think that doesn't restore search in settings, so maybe try restoring com.android.settings.intelligence

Click to collapse



What about the photo editor? What do I need to restore? I want to be able to crop screenshots.


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> What about the photo editor? What do I need to restore? I want to be able to crop screenshots.

Click to collapse



Try com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Try com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching

Click to collapse



Did that but still the same, also the way the screenshot is made is different now. 

Whenever I try to edit a pic it says Photo Editor stopped working. 

That settings search worked btw, thanks.


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Did that but still the same, also the way the screenshot is made is different now.
> 
> Whenever I try to edit a pic it says Photo Editor stopped working.
> 
> That settings search worked btw, thanks.

Click to collapse



Please specify how is the way different.

Did you try booting into recovery clearing cache and running Repair Apps?

No problem.


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Did that but still the same, also the way the screenshot is made is different now.
> 
> Whenever I try to edit a pic it says Photo Editor stopped working.
> 
> That settings search worked btw, thanks.

Click to collapse



Restore photo editor. Just search on deleted section or just search photo then restore all of it so you be sure


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Restore photo editor. Just search on deleted section or just search photo then restore all of it so you be sure

Click to collapse



I didn't delete the editor it in the first place and it's still like that. It's something else causing this error. Do you have any idea? @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

Reserved


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Why do I still see these apps even though I've uninstalled them when I debloated my phone?

Click to collapse



Those are in your private folder.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Just came back. Want to know if this still the last update? If it is its perferct. I dont want to loose galaxy store because of my some samsunf apps ang watch. Thanks hamid!

Click to collapse



Just dropped a new update, you'll love it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

WindR said:


> Restore com.google.android.captiveportallogin

Click to collapse



Exactly, you guys want it back in the presets ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> The thing is I already used this program before finding this thread. I didn't backup apps when deinstalling and deleting data/cache or I somehow overwritten it. So, the factory reset didn't restore the apps removed. I found the firmware online and flashed it, just to be safe, because I possibly removed some of the system apps that wouldn't be as easy as to get back as installing from the store.

Click to collapse



"Uninstalled apps" actually stay on the phone, just not accessible by the user. So it's always possible to restore them at any point


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Search bar missing in Settings

Click to collapse



Restore "settings suggestion"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> Are you sure? I'm quite sure I was missing few apps I originally had when first starting the phone.

Click to collapse



System apps will stay, installed on the phone, but not for "user 0"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> What about the photo editor? What do I need to restore? I want to be able to crop screenshots.

Click to collapse



for screeenshots, you'll need samsung capture, restore that for the screenshot bar to come back.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> I didn't delete the editor it in the first place and it's still like that. It's something else causing this error. Do you have any idea? @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Yes, restore samsung capture, and enable screenshot bar on settings under advanced features


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello guys, i'm back. I'll update the preset to include your suggestions/problems (except for wifi calling since i don't use it, but you can find thru the thread the specific list of apps to enable for it to work properly).


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 13-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V1 (canceled due to overheating issues)*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

As soon i rebooted my phone, things got back to choppy and sluggish, i don't know about you guys. Waiting for your feadback.


----------



## nocio (Feb 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As soon i rebooted my phone, things got back to choppy and sluggish, i don't know about you guys. Waiting for your feadback.

Click to collapse



For some reason, i have 7 apps which i cannot restore :/
For now everything is ok, but did you again remove system update or is problem at my side?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

nocio said:


> For some reason, i have 7 apps which i cannot restore :/
> For now everything is ok, but did you again remove system update or is problem at my side?

Click to collapse



Try restoring everything first, then apply "disabled", then apply "deleted"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 13-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V1*
- Fixed *portal login* not present
- Fixed *search in settings* disapeared
- Fixed *screenshot capture/screen recording
- *Restore *Samsung backup
- *Restore *Samsung account
- *Restore *Galaxy Store*
- Managed other apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *308 *Deleted apps.
-*2 *Disabled apps.
- *109 *Kept system apps.

**RESTORE EVERYTHING BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

nocio said:


> For some reason, i have 7 apps which i cannot restore :/
> For now everything is ok, but did you again remove system update or is problem at my side?

Click to collapse



Please, apply the new preset, the last update was canceled


----------



## nocio (Feb 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, apply the new preset, the last update was canceled

Click to collapse



It's ok for now 
Did you again remove software update?


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm still in process of debloating my phone, so I want to help others out, too.

I'll update this reply if I find some other stuff that shouldn't be removed.

Removing Device Services ( com.samsung.android.kgclient ) will lock your phone, so don't do it. You can easily unlock it by restoring the app, though.


----------



## proku (Feb 13, 2022)

First of all thank you for great instruction! 

But I've got question: After debloating I am not able to add smart watch via Wear Os (during watch finding I have got information: Error occurred while finding devices. Try again. ). 

Do you know how to fix it or i have to enable everything back and setup watch first?


----------



## debloatah (Feb 13, 2022)

proku said:


> First of all thank you for great instruction!
> 
> But I've got question: After debloating I am not able to add smart watch via Wear Os (during watch finding I have got information: Error occurred while finding devices. Try again. ).
> 
> Do you know how to fix it or i have to enable everything back and setup watch first?

Click to collapse



try com.android.companiondevicemanager and apps you get by searching 'nearby'


----------



## proku (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> try com.android.companiondevicemanager and apps you get by searching 'nearby'

Click to collapse



Thank you! companion device manager did the job


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

nocio said:


> It's ok for now
> Did you again remove software update?

Click to collapse



Yes, haven't you noticed when going thru apps before deleting ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

debloatah said:


> I'm still in process of debloating my phone, so I want to help others out, too.
> 
> I'll update this reply if I find some other stuff that shouldn't be removed.
> 
> Removing Device Services ( com.samsung.android.kgclient ) will lock your phone, so don't do it. You can easily unlock it by restoring the app, though.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your input. Device services has never been deleted on my preset configuration


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 13, 2022)

proku said:


> First of all thank you for great instruction!
> 
> But I've got question: After debloating I am not able to add smart watch via Wear Os (during watch finding I have got information: Error occurred while finding devices. Try again. ).
> 
> Do you know how to fix it or i have to enable everything back and setup watch first?

Click to collapse



Yes, smart connectivity is deleted. You should restore *device companion* as well as *wearable manager* and other connectivity services needed. You can search thru the thread to see the full list of what to restore.


----------



## nocio (Feb 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, haven't you noticed when going thru apps before deleting ?

Click to collapse



No I did not look in the settings for that. I usually check once or twice in month for software update


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sadly the new Update doesn't fix the Photo Editor issue. Whenever I try to edit or share a photo from my gallery the editor instantly crashes.


----------



## klemen241 (Feb 14, 2022)

Search bar not working for apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 14, 2022)

nocio said:


> No I did not look in the settings for that. I usually check once or twice in month for software update

Click to collapse




klemen241 said:


> Search bar not working for apps

Click to collapse



Restore finder


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 14, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Sadly the new Update doesn't fix the Photo Editor issue. Whenever I try to edit or share a photo from my gallery the editor instantly crashes.

Click to collapse



Excuse me, what's your problem exactly ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 14, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Sadly the new Update doesn't fix the Photo Editor issue. Whenever I try to edit or share a photo from my gallery the editor instantly crashes.

Click to collapse



SmartSuggestions isn't deleted on my preset, did you delete it yourself ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 14, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 14-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V2*
- Fixed *Network problems* for some
*- *Restored *Photo editor*
- Managed other apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *299 *Deleted apps.
-*2 *Disabled apps.
- *118 *Kept system apps.

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 14, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> Sadly the new Update doesn't fix the Photo Editor issue. Whenever I try to edit or share a photo from my gallery the editor instantly crashes.

Click to collapse



Strange. Having same problem before but after restoring photo editor already worked well.


----------



## klemen241 (Feb 14, 2022)

The debloat list messed something up, my phone was hot all day lol. I restored now. Something is off on fold 3


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 14, 2022)

have you clear cache and repair app after all?


----------



## Mashio (Feb 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 14-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V2*
> - Fixed *Network problems* for some
> *- *Restored *Photo editor*
> - Managed other apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey
First of all thank you for the list, It is of tremendous help. I have one question: are you aware of any 'Power Saving Mode' apps that have been deleted/disabled in your list? I'm setting my phone to always be in power saving mode to save battery but am worried it might be just a 'placebo' effect if the apps have been deleted.

Thank you!


----------



## abbastefan005 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Excuse me, what's your problem exactly ?

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> SmartSuggestions isn't deleted on my preset, did you delete it yourself ?

Click to collapse





NozGojira said:


> Strange. Having same problem before but after restoring photo editor already worked well.

Click to collapse



It was deleted, now I restored it, cleared cache partition 3 times and did app repair.

Now, from the gallery when I click on a photo I can share it, however, whenever I click the Pen button to edit the photo, the app crashes and I'm being sent back to the home page. Weird. Other than that all is very good with the new update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 15, 2022)

abbastefan005 said:


> It was deleted, now I restored it, cleared cache partition 3 times and did app repair.
> 
> Now, from the gallery when I click on a photo I can share it, however, whenever I click the Pen button to edit the photo, the app crashes and I'm being sent back to the home page. Weird. Other than that all is very good with the new update.

Click to collapse



You're sure you did restore photos editor ? If yes, then the problem doesn't come from debloating. To make sure, go to the deleted tab, load kept preset apply restore to the selected apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 15, 2022)

Mashio said:


> Hey
> First of all thank you for the list, It is of tremendous help. I have one question: are you aware of any 'Power Saving Mode' apps that have been deleted/disabled in your list? I'm setting my phone to always be in power saving mode to save battery but am worried it might be just a 'placebo' effect if the apps have been deleted.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



After debloating, there's no need for power saving mode, you can use your phone to the fullest. I'd advise you to try it and come back with the results in a few days.
Read all of OP and apply everything in there, and don't enable power saving mode


----------



## AdiSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

why we should clear cache partition after debloat ? i never does it before, had never problems.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 15, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 15-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V3*
- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

We're now at:
- *311 *Deleted apps.
-*2 *Disabled apps.
- *102 *Kept system apps.

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Mashio (Feb 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> After debloating, there's no need for power saving mode, you can use your phone to the fullest. I'd advise you to try it and come back with the results in a few days.
> Read all of OP and apply everything in there, and don't enable power saving mode

Click to collapse



I've applied everything from your tutorial a few days ago, and results have been great 

The only reason I want to stick to PSM ON is to limit my CPU usage. I'm already using the Thermal Guardian app but wanted to use more extreme measures. By keeping it on I'm expecting to have gain even more battery life. 
It is important to me to keep 120hz ON so I'm also using an app called Quick Settings Tiles (which needs DeX to be enabled) to be able to have 120hz enabled in PSM.
Right now I can confirm that my CPU is being limited by running a few benchmarks and it has not impacted the speed of my phone in any way (I don't play games on my phone or anything)

Another thing I wanted to mention is that I've also followed the steps of another tutorial to set my animation scales to a much faster speed (0.15x instead of the minimum 0.5x) - might be useful to others and you might want to include it as part of your tutorial:









						[HOWTO] ADB Transition Animation scale to 0.25 or to your likings
					

Hello all, I take no credit for this as I found a great write-up online and figured I'd share it with you all.  I changed all my animations to .25 and dang this thing just flies now!  I haven't tried changing to say .10 or anything yet but the...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 16, 2022)

Mashio said:


> I've applied everything from your tutorial a few days ago, and results have been great
> 
> The only reason I want to stick to PSM ON is to limit my CPU usage. I'm already using the Thermal Guardian app but wanted to use more extreme measures. By keeping it on I'm expecting to have gain even more battery life.
> It is important to me to keep 120hz ON so I'm also using an app called Quick Settings Tiles (which needs DeX to be enabled) to be able to have 120hz enabled in PSM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, will test out and add it to OP if any good.


----------



## abu46 (Feb 16, 2022)

After applying the latest preset, i am unable to check for Biometric Security patch under More biometric settings. Any headsup on this?

Never mind, it is com.samsung.android.tadownloader

Suggest it to be added to kept apps list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 16, 2022)

abu46 said:


> After applying the latest preset, i am unable to check for Biometric Security patch under More biometric settings. Any headsup on this?
> 
> Never mind, it is com.samsung.android.tadownloader
> 
> Suggest it to be added to kept apps list

Click to collapse



Of course, ill issue an emergency update if needed. Can you please elaborate?
Does this update the security of the biometric scanner? Or does it just show the current version?


----------



## abu46 (Feb 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Of course, ill issue an emergency update if needed. Can you please elaborate?
> Does this update the security of the biometric scanner? Or does it just show the current version?

Click to collapse



It checks and if required updates the biometric patch too.


----------



## Nemanja032 (Feb 18, 2022)

I just delete system update on g781b but i have in settings app notification for download (uploaded photo 1). How to disable or delete notification? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 19, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> I just delete system update on g781b but i have in settings app notification for download (uploaded photo 1). How to disable or delete notification? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You should update first


----------



## milesonmybones (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello! thanks so much for the guide, it's been really great! 
just a question -- I use a A52S 5G, and after dealing with the bloatware, my Google prompt signins have stopped working! I loaded the keptapps preset to restore some of the stuff, but I've not had any luck. would you have any idea what I should do to get it to start working again? i also tried installing the google app but it didn't work  thank you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 19, 2022)

milesonmybones said:


> Hello! thanks so much for the guide, it's been really great!
> just a question -- I use a A52S 5G, and after dealing with the bloatware, my Google prompt signins have stopped working! I loaded the keptapps preset to restore some of the stuff, but I've not had any luck. would you have any idea what I should do to get it to start working again? i also tried installing the google app but it didn't work  thank you!

Click to collapse



Hi, what prompt are you talking about exactly?


----------



## milesonmybones (Feb 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, what prompt are you talking about exactly?

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm talking about this - it's the popup that appears where you have to click on yes/no on the device!


----------



## notthesun (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi and thanks for your excellent work, if i want to restore smartview, wich app i have ti select in the list?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 19, 2022)

milesonmybones said:


> Hey! I'm talking about this - it's the popup that appears where you have to click on yes/no on the device!

Click to collapse



That's odd, it works perfectly for me. Try the GMS fix in OP, it may help out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 19, 2022)

notthesun said:


> Hi and thanks for your excellent work, if i want to restore smartview, wich app i have ti select in the list?

Click to collapse



Hi, you're welcome. For smartview, restore "smartview" and appsedge.


----------



## milesonmybones (Feb 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's odd, it works perfectly for me. Try the GMA fix in OP, it may help out.

Click to collapse



Hey Hamid! 

You're right -- the GMS fix worked perfectly! Have no idea why it didn't work at first, maybe I messed up something somewhere. Thank you so much, have a great day! You're doing great work


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 20, 2022)

##### LAST EDITED: 20-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V4​- Redone everything from scratch, changed a lot of things.
Waiting for your feedback

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS​*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS​*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 20, 2022)

milesonmybones said:


> Hey Hamid!
> 
> You're right -- the GMS fix worked perfectly! Have no idea why it didn't work at first, maybe I messed up something somewhere. Thank you so much, have a great day! You're doing great work

Click to collapse



Glad it worked for you, checkout the latest update, you'll love it


----------



## nocio (Feb 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ##### LAST EDITED: 20-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V4​- Redone everything from scratch, changed a lot of things.
> Waiting for your feedback
> 
> *REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS​*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS​*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.​

Click to collapse



So far so good, I don't have any issues with latest presets. But last few days auto rightness is acting strange. Even in totally dark places brightness is almost at full.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 21, 2022)

nocio said:


> So far so good, I don't have any issues with latest presets. But last few days auto rightness is acting strange. Even in totally dark places brightness is almost at full.

Click to collapse



That's an issue with January build of Android 12, even the the Google Pixels suffer from the same problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 21, 2022)

##### LAST EDITED: 21-02-2021 ##### REASONABLE PRESET V5​- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks Hamid For the work you're providing here , i think i'm gonna switch back to samsung because of you haha


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 22, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Thanks Hamid For the work you're providing here , i think i'm gonna switch back to samsung because of you haha

Click to collapse



You're welcome mate, squeezing any last bit of juice out of our phone!
And by the way, since the presets contain apps other Samsung's, you can apply them to any Android phone, it'll just ignore the apps that aren't installed in the first place.
Actually, i applied _what's available of _these settings and also applied the presets to my girlfriend's Pixel 3 and it doubled its battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 22, 2022)

###### SETTINGS UPDATE #####​Under battery settings:
- Set Power Mode (Processing Speed) to HIGH.

Also, since some of you got the February update that seems to have solved drop frames and fixed 48Hz mode, feel free to re-enable that using ADB (for those that disabled it previously by setting it to 60hz).

3 - Limit refresh rate to 96hz (stays adaptive but doesn't go past 96hz)​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:

- _adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0_ #sets high limit to 96Hz

- _adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 48.0_ #sets low limit to 48Hz.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 22, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 22-02-2021 ##### *REASONABLE PRESET V6​
- Managed some apps
Waiting for your feedback

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Feb 23, 2022)

I like the features but having problem to add 2nd sim card as esim. Can you please advise which apk should I restore to make it working?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> I like the features but having problem to add 2nd sim card as esim. Can you please advise which apk should I restore to make it working?

Click to collapse



Restore everything with "sim" in it


----------



## Ivixmax (Feb 23, 2022)

just a few things mate.
- if you put *Spotify connect in the background*" off the songs stops with screen of in a little minutes
- Under "*Sleeping Apps*" add all your apps*. this makes no instante notifications on whatsapp,telegram gmail and similar apps
i think these settings are very drasctic*


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 23, 2022)

I never put on sleep and deep sleep these 3 on mine. Whatsapp, messenger and spotify. That's a fact puting them on those will cause problem


----------



## dantexaiver (Feb 23, 2022)

So was debloating my Galaxy S10e and now my recent apps button isnt working at all  what package  did i remove that this could be related to ?

NVM i found it  it was the OneUI Home i removed   i restored it and issues resolved


----------



## dantexaiver (Feb 23, 2022)

What would happen if i completely strip all knox apps ?


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're welcome mate, squeezing any last bit of juice out of our phone!
> And by the way, since the presets contain apps other Samsung's, you can apply them to any Android phone, it'll just ignore the apps that aren't installed in the first place.
> Actually, i applied _what's available of _these settings and also applied the presets to my girlfriend's Pixel 3 and it doubled its battery life

Click to collapse



I applied it on my Xiaomi Mi 10 5g and it went into bootloop :/ , I had to re-flash the ROM again 
So be cautious


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 23, 2022)

Are you guys experienced too that theres some point that touchscreen not working on our phone you cant touch or open any app except home back and recent apps button? No choice but to restart the phone again then it'll be fine


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> just a few things mate.
> - if you put *Spotify connect in the background*" off the songs stops with screen of in a little minutes
> - Under "*Sleeping Apps*" add all your apps*. this makes no instante notifications on whatsapp,telegram gmail and similar apps
> i think these settings are very drasctic*

Click to collapse



- Spotify works fine for me because i didn't add it to sleeping apps.
- Instant messaging apps and other apps you need realtime updates from shouldn't go to sleeping apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> I applied it on my Xiaomi Mi 10 5g and it went into bootloop :/ , I had to re-flash the ROM again
> So be cautious

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, as i said, i tried on different devices and never had problems. You can try yourself and test, it might just be a single app that causes that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Are you guys experienced too that theres some point that touchscreen not working on our phone you cant touch or open any app except home back and recent apps button? No choice but to restart the phone again then it'll be fine

Click to collapse



Nope, never had that. I'm pretty sure your problem comes from one app. Try safe boot and see if the problem remains.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

dantexaiver said:


> What would happen if i completely strip all knox apps ?

Click to collapse



Knox is completely removed on my presets


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

dantexaiver said:


> So was debloating my Galaxy S10e and now my recent apps button isnt working at all  what package  did i remove that this could be related to ?
> 
> NVM i found it  it was the OneUI Home i removed   i restored it and issues resolved

Click to collapse



The preset presumes you have gesture navigation enabled, i deleted the 3 button navigation system


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I never put on sleep and deep sleep these 3 on mine. Whatsapp, messenger and spotify. That's a fact puting them on those will cause problem

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, I just updated OP for sleeping apps configuration


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything with "sim" in it

Click to collapse



i have restored all apps after serching "sim" it still didnt work pnly after restoring all apps its fine again. it has to be something else


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope, never had that. I'm pretty sure your problem comes from one app. Try safe boot and see if the problem remains.

Click to collapse



How is that?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> i have restored all apps after serching "sim" it still didnt work pnly after restoring all apps its fine again. it has to be something else

Click to collapse



Try restoring ims stuff


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> How is that?

Click to collapse



I think that it's an app you have installed caused that. Did you try safe mode ?


----------



## NozGojira (Feb 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think that it's an app you have installed caused that. Did you try safe mode ?

Click to collapse



How can i identify that on safe mode. I mean if i experienced that touchscreen isn't working its just i only restart my phone then it'll be fine. Other than that i don't know how identify ehat causing it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> How can i identify that on safe mode. I mean if i experienced that touchscreen isn't working its just i only restart my phone then it'll be fine. Other than that i don't know how identify ehat causing it

Click to collapse



If you're in safe mode and the issue disappears, it's an app that's culprit. If not, it's a hardware problem.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 24-02-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V1*

- Managed all apps again from the base.
- Deleted all Samsung file explorer (i use documentsui or moded ES file explorer)
- Deleted all overlays.
- Kept *TAdownloader* for fingerprint updates.
- Fixed edit photo crashes gallery
- Deleted *Settings suggestions* (restore if you want *search in settings* back).
Waiting for your feedback

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 24-02-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V1*
> 
> - Managed all apps again from the base.
> - Deleted all file explorers (i use moded ES file explorer)
> ...

Click to collapse



where can I find new preset?


----------



## nocio (Feb 24, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> where can I find new preset?

Click to collapse



First post on this thread


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Feb 24, 2022)

nocio said:


> First post on this thread

Click to collapse





where


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

Your right, i forgot to put update them.


chrisQQ90 said:


> View attachment 5545525where

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Smoother and faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Presets are now updated


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try restoring ims stuff

Click to collapse



ok works now thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 24, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> ok works now thanks

Click to collapse



No problem, you can apply the new presets now, then, restore all the apps containing "SIM" and "IMS". Don't forget to to reboot and repair apps after.


----------



## Advenscent (Feb 25, 2022)

Splitscreen mode doesn't work anymore.

*UPDATE*
Turns out deleting com.samsung.android.app.appsedge causes the splitscreen function to  break. enabling it back solves the problem


----------



## WindR (Feb 25, 2022)

I have kept
com.android.emergency
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.sec.android.emergencymode.service
com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
but in the Emergency mode the Launcher is crashing on my S10.
What else do I need to keep to get Emergency mode working?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 25, 2022)

WindR said:


> I have kept
> com.android.emergency
> com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
> com.sec.android.emergencymode.service
> ...

Click to collapse



I never used emergency mode, what is it for ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 25, 2022)

Just removed the NFC package, who needs NFC anyway?


----------



## AdiSimpson (Feb 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just removed the NFC package, who needs NFC anyway?

Click to collapse



I pay with my Phone, so i need it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 26, 2022)

AdiSimpson said:


> I pay with my Phone, so i need it.

Click to collapse



You can always uncheck it before applying a preset of it gets added to the next update


----------



## Ardysan (Feb 26, 2022)

After last version, my screen goes black for a second at time and goes back on after in WhatsApp, Instagram, etc...
Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 26, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> After last version, my screen goes black for a second at time and goes back on after in WhatsApp, Instagram, etc...
> Any ideas what it could be?

Click to collapse



Never had that issue, i don't think the preset is the reason. Try restoring everything to see if it's fixed


----------



## WindR (Feb 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never used emergency mode, what is it for ?

Click to collapse



It disables most battery draining features to allow your phone to receive/make calls as long as possible in an extreme situation.
You can switch to emergency mode in power off/restart menu.


----------



## WindR (Feb 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just removed the NFC package, who needs NFC anyway?

Click to collapse



I don't carry a money or a bank card, I always pay with my phone.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 27, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 27-02-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V2*

- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## nocio (Feb 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### LAST EDITED: 27-02-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V2*
> 
> - Managed some apps.
> Waiting for your feedback
> ...

Click to collapse



So far so good. I applied your presets 1 hour ago and i didnt notice and problems with it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 27, 2022)

*SecureElementApplication *is confirmed safe to uninstall, I'll add it to the next preset update. You can go ahead and uninstall it early untill next update.
It seems to make boot up faster, might be related to some security checks at startup.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 27, 2022)

nocio said:


> So far so good. I applied your presets 1 hour ago and i didnt notice and problems with it

Click to collapse



Great! Enjoy your smooth device. Forgot to add an app to deleted tho, check last post


----------



## marios199546 (Feb 28, 2022)

With secure element removed expect some nfc transactions to fail


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 28, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> With secure element removed expect some nfc transactions to fail

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, I personally don't use NFC, I'm planning to add it to deleted in the next update. Keep an eye on that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Feb 28, 2022)

Still testing, bit nothing on the horizon.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 1, 2022)

*##### LAST EDITED: 01-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V3*

- Deleted more apps
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: *317
*Kept: *101
_*Disabled: *_1


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 1, 2022)

We've come a long way, guys.


----------



## moxy93 (Mar 1, 2022)

do you recommend some presets for z flip 3, to improve autonomy?


----------



## nocio (Mar 1, 2022)

Did anyone here got February security patch?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 1, 2022)

moxy93 said:


> do you recommend some presets for z flip 3, to improve autonomy?

Click to collapse



Absolutely, these preset configurations are compatible with Z flip series


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 1, 2022)

nocio said:


> Did anyone here got February security patch?

Click to collapse



Nothing here, still on BULF


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 1, 2022)

nocio said:


> Did anyone here got February security patch?

Click to collapse



They're still testing, might go directly to march update


----------



## Furious Froyo (Mar 2, 2022)

nocio said:


> Did anyone here got February security patch?

Click to collapse



I'm on February, BVA6.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 2, 2022)

Will this work for AT&T S22 Ultra Snapdragon?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Will this work for AT&T S22 Ultra Snapdragon?

Click to collapse



Of course, it works on all variants.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I'm on February, BVA6.

Click to collapse



It seems some got the update, and some will get it bundled with OneUI 4.1 and March security update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

*##### 02-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V4*

- REMOVED GOS (Enjoy free FPS boost)
- Restored camera service for 3rd party apps.
- Disabled filter app (deleting this crashes camera app).
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 317
Kept: 101*
_*Disabled: 2*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*PLEASE, APPLY CAMERA FIX (#2.4 IN OP) AFTER THIS UPDATE
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Smoother and faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

*FINALLY BEEN ABLE TO REMOVE SAMSUNG GOS (Game Optimizing Service), known to kill and throttle performance.*​Available in latest preset configuration (PURE v.4)

This is a comparison:
Clien.net

This is the list of apps throttled by Samsung GOS
Linksharing

This is the reddit post
Reddit


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 2, 2022)

I have disabled some of my system apps like Game Optimizing Services through an app called Alliance Shield X. 

Will I achieve the same result as this even though I am not using ADB app?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I have disabled some of my system apps like Game Optimizing Services through an app called Alliance Shield X.
> 
> Will I achieve the same result as this even though I am not using ADB app?

Click to collapse



I never used that app, I can't tell you exactly if it does the same thing. I'd recommend using ADB to remove/disable apps.


----------



## abu46 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never used that app, I can't tell you exactly if it does the same thing. I'd recommend using ADB to remove/disable apps.

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> I never used that app, I can't tell you exactly if it does the same thing. I'd recommend using ADB to remove/disable apps.

Click to collapse



How were you able to remove GOS through adb? I have not been able to do that through app control our adb command and it again reappears


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

abu46 said:


> How were you able to remove GOS through adb? I have not been able to do that through app control our adb command and it again reappears

Click to collapse



I was in the same boat, but after i factory reset my S21 yesterday, went to apply the preset and GOS was removed successfully. It might be that factory resetting fixes it, or it could be an update for one of Samsung apps that made it possible.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 2, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh do me a favor, reboot your device then connect to pc and get a logact (adb logcat > test.log) and share it please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 2, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> @Hamid Chikh do me a favor, reboot your device then connect to pc and get a logact (adb logcat > test.log) and share it please

Click to collapse


@marios199546  are you having any issue after applying the preset ? Feel free to share your experience with us, we'll be happy to help.


----------



## Meruzzi (Mar 2, 2022)

After debloat I cant search in settings, how fix?


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 2, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Hi Sir. I get this visual bug when selecting multiple items. Happens in gallery too.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 2, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> Hi Sir. I get this visual bug when selecting multiple items. Happens in gallery too.

Click to collapse



Also happens when selecting files on MyFiles app.


----------



## Jemec26 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *FINALLY BEEN ABLE TO REMOVE SAMSUNG GOS (Game Optimizing Service), known to kill and throttle performance.*​Available in latest preset configuration (PURE v.4)
> 
> This is a comparison:
> Clien.net
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see the pure v4 preset.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

abu46 said:


> How were you able to remove GOS through adb? I have not been able to do that through app control our adb command and it again reappears

Click to collapse



gos still auto installing on mine even if i apply the new preset. But it's weird that my geekbench score increased form 3100 to 3300 after applying the updated presets. (kept apps and features im using)


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @marios199546  are you having any issue after applying the preset ? Feel free to share your experience with us, we'll be happy to help.

Click to collapse



I haven't apply totally your preset. I use a lot of stuff that you remove (VoX, KNOX for work profile, quick share...) i want to see how the system is responding


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

BTU got February update, no OneUI 4.1


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> @Hamid Chikh Hi Sir. I get this visual bug when selecting multiple items. Happens in gallery too.

Click to collapse



Hi sir. can i ask about this? @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

R


Meruzzi said:


> After debloat I cant search in settings, how fix?
> 
> View attachment 5551115

Click to collapse



Restore "settings suggestions"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> @Hamid Chikh Hi Sir. I get this visual bug when selecting multiple items. Happens in gallery too.

Click to collapse



Never had this one, try restoring all apps and see if it's fixed.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Jemec26 said:


> I can't see the pure v4 preset.

Click to collapse



Last post on page 31, also, presets are in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> gos still auto installing on mine even if i apply the new preset. But it's weird that my geekbench score increased form 3100 to 3300 after applying the updated presets. (kept apps and features im using)

Click to collapse



Try factory reset ? It fixed GOS reappearing for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> I haven't apply totally your preset. I use a lot of stuff that you remove (VoX, KNOX for work profile, quick share...) i want to see how the system is responding

Click to collapse



That's totally understandable, as this is an extremely debloated configuration which deletes all apps and features not necessary for the device to work.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try factory reset ? It fixed GOS reappearing for me

Click to collapse



I just did reset yesterday hehe. But i will think about it. Restoring the apps fixes the problem on the visual bug tho. I just dont know what causes it..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Ice univers tweeted about GOS, he said Samsung was gonna fix it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> I just did reset yesterday hehe. But i will think about it. Restoring the apps fixes the problem on the visual bug tho. I just dont know what causes it..

Click to collapse



If it's really the preset, then i'm gonna look into it. Can you tell ne exactly how did you get the glitch?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Battery life got much better following February update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

*##### 03-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*

- *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
- Restored* Samsung Container*
- Restore *filter *app to avoid camera app slow down.
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 316
Kept: 103*
_*Disabled: 1*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*PLEASE, APPLY CAMERA FIX (#2.4 IN OP) AFTER THIS UPDATE
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 02-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*
> 
> - *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
> - Restored* Samsung Container *(thanks to @jdlfrnz for reporting the glitch).
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this Sir!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> Thanks for this Sir!

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry for this Question, but i can't found the *Multicore Packet Scheduler *Option under the Developer Options. Or i'm blind.


----------



## ScrawlyG (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 03-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*
> 
> - *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
> - Restored* Samsung Container *(thanks to @jdlfrnz for reporting the glitch).
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but where can i find this preset?


----------



## Lennyuk (Mar 3, 2022)

"More free ram"....is not really a help - if the ram isn't full it doesn't matter if it is 1% used or 90% used it will still function fine - unused ram is effectively wasted ram.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 03-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*
> 
> - *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
> - Restored* Samsung Container *(thanks to @jdlfrnz for reporting the glitch).
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a feedback: Still can't remove GOS. Haven't tried factory resetting and apply the latest setting again. Once I tried that, I'll give feedback if GOS is still installing itself.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Don't forget to update Google play system


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Lennyuk said:


> "More free ram"....is not really a help - if the ram isn't full it doesn't matter if it is 1% used or 90% used it will still function fine - unused ram is effectively wasted ram.

Click to collapse



Knowing that more memory is free, means that it can be filled with apps you actually use. For exemple, i don't use bixby, before debloating, RAM used to be filled with its services which are persistent, which kicked the apps i actually use out of memory, which resulted in less of my used apps kept in memory.


----------



## Lennyuk (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Knowing that more memory is free, means that it can be filled with apps you actually use. For example, i don't use bixby, before debloating, RAM used to be filled with its services which are persistent, which kicked the apps i actually use out of memory, which resulted in less of my used apps kept in memory.

Click to collapse



in that scenario, it is fair enough yes - but not everyone who strives for lower ram usage has a high ram use to start with.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 03-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*
> 
> - *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
> - Restored* Samsung Container *(thanks to @jdlfrnz for reporting the glitch).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi sir @Hamid Chikh. Another feedback. The glitch issue is still here for me..  Attached are the screen recording on Gallery app and Settings app (sleeping apps). Happens when you select multiple items.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

*##### 03-03-2021 ##### STABLE FEBRUARY PRESET V1*

- *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 307
Kept: 112*
_*Disabled: 1*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*PLEASE, APPLY CAMERA FIX (#2.4 IN OP) AFTER THIS UPDATE
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> Hi sir @Hamid Chikh. Another feedback. The glitch issue is still here for me..  Attached are the screen recording on Gallery app and Settings app (sleeping apps). Happens when you select multiple items.

Click to collapse



I think you're the only one having that issue, i personally don't experience anything in that sort.
Did you by any chance apply any *theme *or *visual modification* ?


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think you're the only one having that issue, i personally don't experience anything in that sort.
> Did you by any chance apply any *theme *or *visual modification* ?

Click to collapse



Probably sir. I dont use themes tho. I just changed my font. Apart from that, I havent changed a thing. Sorry for bothering..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> Probably sir. I dont use themes tho. I just changed my font. Apart from that, I havent changed a thing. Sorry for bothering..

Click to collapse



Try disabling the font and uninstalling the app responsible for it. Reboot to recovery, wipe cache and repair apps then update us. I've issued a stability update, if it didn't fix the problem for you, then it certainely not coming from debloating.


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try disabling the font and uninstalling the app responsible for it. Reboot to recovery, wipe cache and repair apps then update us. I've issued a stability update, if it didn't fix the problem for you, then it certainely not coming from debloating.

Click to collapse



Ok have done it. But glitch still happens. But I'll just let it be. Just a minor glitch anyway.. 

Thanks kind Sir @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 3, 2022)

even if you uninstall gos it reinstalls


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> even if you uninstall gos it reinstalls

Click to collapse



After a factory reset, i managed to completely remove it, check Post #622


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 3, 2022)

strange


Hamid Chikh said:


> After a factory reset, i managed to completely remove it, check Post #622

Click to collapse



oh really? thanks mate!


----------



## bodomfan (Mar 3, 2022)

Op works on snapdragon s21 ultra on one ui 4,thanks so much, battery drain is minimal now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Update coming.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Who else noticed louder speaker volume after February update?


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Who else noticed louder speaker volume after February update?

Click to collapse



yeah maybe a little


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> yeah maybe a little

Click to collapse



Better battery too, and even smoother UI


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Better battery too, and even smoother UI

Click to collapse



yeah man i notice that too


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

People are tweeting about GOS, it's getting a big of an issue


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 3, 2022)

I have the same problem, can't uinstall GOS. I'm using the app "Alliance Sheild X" that can prevent it from running, if anyone else wanna use this 

Thx again for your work Hamid and your frequent updates.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 3, 2022)

Samsung replying to all the discussions about GOS


----------



## 80s Baby (Mar 4, 2022)

question. why have you removed the SPCM client app? based on its description removing it actually does more bad than good.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 4, 2022)

80s Baby said:


> question. why have you removed the SPCM client app? based on its description removing it actually does more bad than good.

Click to collapse



I tested, removing it saves battery, but feel free to keep it.
Also, this thread is not all about the battery, we want good performance too, and that app throttles performance


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I tested, removing it saves battery, but feel free to keep it.
> Also, this thread is not all about the battery, we want good performance too, and that app throttles performance

Click to collapse



How does it throttles performance ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 4, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> How does it throttles performance ?

Click to collapse



It's called Power Management, it manages power, anything managing power is there to throttle and save power. With our debloating, we don't need additional throttling, i'm actually running on MAXIMUM power mode in my S21


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 4, 2022)

*##### 04-03-2021 ##### STABLE FEBRUARY PRESET V2*

- Fixed Wifi bug from last preset
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 312
Kept: 107*
_*Disabled: 1*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's called Power Management, it manages power, anything managing power is there to throttle and save power. With our debloating, we don't need additional throttling, i'm actually running on MAXIMUM power mode in my S21

Click to collapse



SCPM = Samsung Common Policy Management


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 4, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> SCPM = Samsung Common Policy Management

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detail.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 5, 2022)

Fido, Canadian carrier, confirms OneUI 4.1 will be released alongside march update on the 15th. EU CSCs, since they always get updates earlier, might receive it as early as next week on.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's called Power Management, it manages power, anything managing power is there to throttle and save power. With our debloating, we don't need additional throttling, i'm actually running on MAXIMUM power mode in my S21

Click to collapse



Still how do you know that SCPM throttles performance?


----------



## Nemanja032 (Mar 5, 2022)

Sharing sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 5, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Sharing sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

Click to collapse



Search for "smart suggestions" and restore it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 5, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Still how do you know that SCPM throttles performance?

Click to collapse



With benchmarks and temperature.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 5, 2022)

Can you share a logcat from your device ?


----------



## eyeatoma (Mar 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey man, great post, thanks so much. I can't find the multicore packet scheduler under developer options. I have a snapdragon international variant. Is this limited to certain models?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 5, 2022)

eyeatoma said:


> Hey man, great post, thanks so much. I can't find the multicore packet scheduler under developer options. I have a snapdragon international variant. Is this limited to certain models?

Click to collapse



Hi, you're welcome. That option seems to be for exynos version, you can still enable "high" processing mode under battery.


----------



## eyeatoma (Mar 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, you're welcome. That option seems to be for exynos version, you can still enable "high" processing mode under battery.

Click to collapse




Okay thanks., but it's my understand that high processing mode actually causes higher battery drain and heat. 

Also, I was curious why you said to turn off adaptive battery, which helps optimize apps and reduce battery drain. 

Just wondering because both of these options seem counterintuitive when compared to all the other settings are in the effort to reduce battery drain. 

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## eyeatoma (Mar 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 03-03-2021 ##### PURE PRESET V5 (February Update)*
> 
> - *REMOVED GOS* (Enjoy free FPS boost)
> - Restored* Samsung Container*
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey man, can I get a full list of all the apps you are disabling? Thanks so much!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

eyeatoma said:


> Okay thanks., but it's my understand that high processing mode actually causes higher battery drain and heat.
> 
> Also, I was curious why you said to turn off adaptive battery, which helps optimize apps and reduce battery drain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not all about battery life, we want good performance too. With all the Debloating and optimization we do, we can let ourselves enjoy some good performance, even if has a hit on battery life, since it's it's negligeable with all the tweaks we do.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

eyeatoma said:


> Hey man, can I get a full list of all the apps you are disabling? Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



Yes, it's in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated OP:

8 - Disable GOS (Game Optimising Service)​- If uninstalling the service thru ADB doesn't work for you, and you don't want to factory reset your phone, check* this method*


----------



## Lurien (Mar 6, 2022)

It is mentioned in the list of improvements at the beginning "louder speaker volume" Which setting helps improve that?? Thanks, very helpful stuff here.


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 6, 2022)

Keyscafe is not working for me anymore. Anyone facing the same issue?
Does anybody know what causes this?

the package is installed but it is showed as disabled in app info page.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> Keyscafe is not working for me anymore. Anyone facing the same issue?
> Does anybody know what causes this?
> 
> the package is installed but it is showed as disabled in app info page.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's shown as disabled because it's in deep sleeping apps. Take it out of there first and see if it's working again.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

Testing out a new preset ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

Lurien said:


> It is mentioned in the list of improvements at the beginning "louder speaker volume" Which setting helps improve that?? Thanks, very helpful stuff here.

Click to collapse



Yes, deleting* SoundAlive (Dolby)* unleashes the full speaker volume, since it's no longer tampering with frequencies.


----------



## Lurien (Mar 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, deleting* SoundAlive (Dolby)* unleashes the full speaker volume, since it's no longer tampering with frequencies.

Click to collapse



Does it have to be deleted? Or can it just be disabled?  Thanks


----------



## Ardysan (Mar 6, 2022)

Fixed...


----------



## marko94 (Mar 6, 2022)

Why is recommended  set Adaptive Battery: DISABLED

Is it good for better battery  or better performance  ? Thx


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Does it have to be deleted? Or can it just be disabled?  Thanks

Click to collapse



There's no point of disabling it, you can't enable it back in the app settings. You'll need your PC to enable it, so just uninstall it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 6, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Why is recommended  set Adaptive Battery: DISABLED
> 
> Is it good for better battery  or better performance  ? Thx

Click to collapse



It's better for battery & performance to disable it


----------



## marko94 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's better for battery & performance to disable it

Click to collapse



I always thought  that adaptive battery is useful


----------



## Nemanja032 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Testing out a new preset ...

Click to collapse



how you managed to remove GOS? I can not. Do i need to do factory reset on my phone?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 6, 2022)

For some reason, Call of Duty Mobile plays worst and way more frame drops and lag with GOS turned off/disabled.


----------



## Meruzzi (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> R
> 
> Restore "settings suggestions"

Click to collapse



After last update I keeped the "Settings suggestions" but stopped to work idk why, before was working


----------



## mgear356 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hmm i made a mistake by not restoring deleted apps before update.. The update was done successfully but I am unable to go into settings - it would forced close everytime.

Any idea how to fix it? Using s22 after March update


Edit: restored my Uninstalled backup and rebooted, all normal. Then used the same Uninstalled list to remove the apps again. Reboot

All good now. Such a scare!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> how you managed to remove GOS? I can not. Do i need to do factory reset on my phone?

Click to collapse



For me, it worked after a factory reset, might be worth the shot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> For some reason, Call of Duty Mobile plays worst and way more frame drops and lag with GOS turned off/disabled.

Click to collapse



Did you uninstall it ? Or did you use some kind of app to that ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Meruzzi said:


> After last update I keeped the "Settings suggestions" but stopped to work idk why, before was working

Click to collapse



DId you make sure to apply ALL 3 OF THE PRESETS ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

mgear356 said:


> Hmm i made a mistake by not restoring deleted apps before update.. The update was done successfully but I am unable to go into settings - it would forced close everytime.
> 
> Any idea how to fix it? Using s22 after March update
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happened to me, that's why i recommend to restore everything before an update, then applying the presets after the update is done.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

*##### 07-03-2021 ##### STABLE FEBRUARY PRESET V3*

- Fixed *drop frames* after February update
- Fixed *Overheating *issues after February update
_*(did what i can but it's a Samsung issue)*_
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 317
Kept: 98*
_*Disabled: 1*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

​


Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse


UPDATED OP:​Added the option to change RAM Plus Size or even disable it to boost performance. Disabling it boosts app launch times and the overall UI smoothness
_2 - Disable RAM Plus (Virual RAM) to boost performance_​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
- _adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0_
- _adb shell settings put global zram 0_
- Restart your device
You can also use this command to increase RAM Plus size, for exemple:
- _adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 8192_ (which sets RAM Plus size to 8GB of virtual RAM)


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Can you share a logcat from your device plz ? @Hamid Chikh


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 07-03-2021 ##### STABLE FEBRUARY PRESET V3*
> 
> - Fixed *drop frames* after February update
> - Fixed *Overheating *issues after February update
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I m new here,what preset and how to apply?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Hi I m new here,what preset and how to apply?

Click to collapse



Follow the guide in OP


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Follow the guide in OP

Click to collapse



Disabling ram plus affects battery?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Disabling ram plus affects battery?

Click to collapse



Not really, but it makes everything smoother


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not really, but it makes everything smoother

Click to collapse



I will test and tell you if I really see a difference when i get home,thanks


----------



## abu46 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 07-03-2021 ##### STABLE FEBRUARY PRESET V3*
> 
> - Fixed *drop frames* after February update
> - Fixed *Overheating *issues after February update
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Hamid, any particular reason to put samsung cloud on kept list? Does it have any dependencies


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Hey Hamid, any particular reason to put samsung cloud on kept list? Does it have any dependencies

Click to collapse



I keep it to be able to backup my phone and settings to Samsung cloud. If you don't need it, feel free to uninstall it as it is not needed for the phone to boot.


----------



## Dexippos (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



This may be a stupid question, but I just can't see the actual list of packages etc. to be removed. I've done all the other tweaks (II-V) and am very happy with them, and I've also downloaded ADB AppControl - but I just can't see how to load the list which is presumably in play here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Dexippos said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I just can't see the actual list of packages etc. to be removed. I've done all the other tweaks (II-V) and am very happy with them, and I've also downloaded ADB AppControl - but I just can't see how to load the list which is presumably in play here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hi, You made it !
Not stupid at all, we're all here to learn from each other. so you enable USB debugging in your phone settings app under developer options, then plug it to your PC. Download the 3 presets attached in OP.
At the top, you'll see apps types like "all" & "disabled", you go to the "systems" tab. On the right panel you'll see a "load" button, click it, then choose the "deleted" preset. On the bottom right, slide open the box and choose uninstall, then hit apply.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Dexippos said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I just can't see the actual list of packages etc. to be removed. I've done all the other tweaks (II-V) and am very happy with them, and I've also downloaded ADB AppControl - but I just can't see how to load the list which is presumably in play here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Also, keep in mind that, OP is constantly updated, along with the presets, that are updated on a daily basis to accommodate with the newest features, and requests.


----------



## Dexippos (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Also, keep in mind that, OP is constantly updated, along with the presets, that are updated on a daily basis to accommodate with the newest features, and requests.

Click to collapse



Oh, they're attached presets - now I see it! I kept fumbling around for a link or something; but the possibility of attachments never even crossed my mind. Thta was the missing piece of the puzzle.

Thanks a lot again for everything! I'm really looking forward to 'cleaning house' with all the bloat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Dexippos said:


> Oh, they're attached presets - now I see it! I kept fumbling around for a link or something; but the possibility of attachments never even crossed my mind. Thta was the missing piece of the puzzle.
> 
> Thanks a lot again for everything! I'm really looking forward to 'cleaning house' with all the bloat.

Click to collapse



Take a look at the apps selected once you load the preset, it might delete an app you're using. Feel free to uncheck the apps you really need before deleting


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I will test and tell you if I really see a difference when i get home,thanks

Click to collapse



Idk if it is placebo but I see it is better


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Idk if it is placebo but I see it is better

Click to collapse



It can't be placebo, everything is logical. You can always restore every app again, and see if it still feels as placebo.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It can't be placebo, everything is logical. You can always restore every app again, and see if it still feels as placebo.

Click to collapse



placebo with the ram plus


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> placebo with the ram plus

Click to collapse



Same, forcing apps to stay in RAM which is faster memory, instead of staying in internal memory, which is a lot slower, will certainly boost things up.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same, forcing apps to stay in RAM which is faster memory, instead of staying in internal memory, which is a lot slower, will certainly boost things up.

Click to collapse



Just saying  because I definitely see an improvement


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Bro can you help me? Idk what happend but now I don t receive notifications for... everything WTH whatsapp,snapchat
Actually I get notifications but apps goes in something like deepsleep after a while


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro can you help me? Idk what happend but now I don t receive notifications for... everything WTH whatsapp,snapchat
> Actually I get notifications but apps goes in something like deepsleep after a while

Click to collapse



I didn t uninstalled or disabled anything except cleared cache and data for google framework like you said in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro can you help me? Idk what happend but now I don t receive notifications for... everything WTH whatsapp,snapchat
> Actually I get notifications but apps goes in something like deepsleep after a while

Click to collapse



Did you add these apps to deep sleeping list ? In OP, it's said to add messaging apps to "never sleeping" list.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I didn t uninstalled or disabled anything except cleared cache and data for google framework like you said in OP

Click to collapse



GMS fix doesn't interfere with notifications, but, you'll need to update and setup GMS apps.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you add these apps to deep sleeping list ? In OP, it's said to add messaging apps to "never sleeping" list.

Click to collapse



Nope I know the GMS doesn t stop the notifications but it is weird after I did some things it stopped working,I just would want to know what can be the problem,the sync is on and everything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse


Updated OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Nope I know the GMS doesn t stop the notifications but it is weird after I did some things it stopped working,I just would want to know what can be the problem,the sync is on and everything

Click to collapse



Delete all apps from all "sleeping" and "deep sleeping apps" list


----------



## Michael root (Mar 7, 2022)

The last configuration reduces performance: according to the geekbench 5 test, before it gave me 3560 and now it only gives me 2970, why is this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Michael root said:


> The last configuration reduces performance: according to the geekbench 5 test, before it gave me 3560 and now it only gives me 2970, why is this?

Click to collapse


Hi, can you please try restoring "*Galaxy Pre GPUDriver*" with the package name being "_com.samsung.pregpudriver.ex2100_" and try again ? Just trying to confirm this package is responsible for GPU computing. Once confirmed, i'll add it back in next preset update.

For me, it didn't change anything in Geekbench results. Keep in mind that we're now banned from Geekbench because of the GOS problem.


----------



## Michael root (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm going to reset it and let you know how the performance goes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Michael root said:


> I'm going to reset it and let you know how the performance goes

Click to collapse



No need to reset your device, just restore "GPU" package and reboot, then try again.


----------



## Michael root (Mar 7, 2022)

I already tried again with the instructions that I indicated, it gives me 2943 again


----------



## Michael root (Mar 7, 2022)

I already tried again with the instructions that I indicated, it gives me 2943 again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Michael root said:


> I already tried again with the instructions that I indicated, it gives me 2943 again

Click to collapse



Same for me, pretty sure it's due to the ban. You shouldn't worry about benchmark scores anyway, as long as your device feels smooth and fast, you can always try other benchmark apps if you need that peace of mind.


----------



## Michael root (Mar 7, 2022)

well then I'll wait until the problem can be fixed and thank you very much


----------



## galaxy16 (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks alot appreciate it.. great post there  btw for Under settings, apps, enable "show system apps". look for battery hogs that don't show up in sleeping apps list and put them to RESTRICTED battery mode (Like Android System). Is there any app that i should avoid setting to restricted as i can find quite a number of applications that can be set to restricted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

galaxy16 said:


> Thanks alot appreciate it.. great post there  btw for Under settings, apps, enable "show system apps". look for battery hogs that don't show up in sleeping apps list and put them to RESTRICTED battery mode (Like Android System). Is there any app that i should avoid setting to restricted as i can find quite a number of applications that can be set to restricted

Click to collapse



You're welcome;
Just look for battery hogs by going to "running services" under developer options, and check if any app is overusing the battery. Or, you can also check any app's App info, battery, and see if the % is too high.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

Michael root said:


> well then I'll wait until the problem can be fixed and thank you very much

Click to collapse



Samsung is in trouble for the GOS gate, we managed to remove it, but people are noticing throttling for all kinds of apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

eyeatoma said:


> Hey man, great post, thanks so much. I can't find the multicore packet scheduler under developer options. I have a snapdragon international variant. Is this limited to certain models?

Click to collapse


Hi, check this one out
5 - Enable Multi-core packets scheduler​This option seems to be hidden on Snapdragon devices, but available for Exynos users under developer settings. It's said to boost performance by enabling multi-core processing.
*- adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1*


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated OP
> 
> 3 - Enable CPU HIGH RESPONSIVENESS MODE​This mode enhances CPU responsiveness, increases performances and UI smoothness. It might be battery costly, keep that in mind.
> _*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_
> ...

Click to collapse


CPU HIGH RESPONSIVENESS MODE = is maximum processing speed​HDR effect = is Bright video brightness in Advanced features


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> CPU HIGH RESPONSIVENESS MODE = is maximum processing speed​HDR effect = is Bright video brightness in Advanced features

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input. I thought the same about CPU responsiveness mode, but it didn't change processing mode for me, so i figured it was another hidden setting. 
HDR effect on the other hand, did change the setting in advanced features after applying ADB command, so i guess you're right, there's no need for it.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your input. I thought the same about CPU responsiveness mode, but it didn't change processing mode for me, so i figured it was another hidden setting.
> HDR effect on the other hand, did change the setting in advanced features after applying ADB command, so i guess you're right, there's no need for it.

Click to collapse



if you set the the maximum mode and the execute  adb shell list global, you will see that sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness=1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> if you set the the maximum mode and the execute  adb shell list global, you will see that sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness=1

Click to collapse



You're right, i had mine set to "high" in the first place. I'll take them out of OP then.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> if you set the the maximum mode and the execute  adb shell list global, you will see that sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness=1

Click to collapse



Do you, by any chance, have any idea about why some flags reset after restarting ? Some flags don't.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Also with your adb commands, ram will be enabled again after next reboot
Try
*adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0 defaullt*
_*adb shell settings put global zram 0 default*_


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you, by any chance, have any idea about why some flags reset after restarting ? Some flags don't.

Click to collapse



you need to add default at the end of the command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> you need to add default at the end of the command

Click to collapse



I'm open for help, please, i'll test your suggestion and add it to OP if effective. What do you suggest ?


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm open for help, please, i'll test your suggestion and add it to OP if effective. What do you suggest ?

Click to collapse



If you want my help, please share a logcat from your device. You won't share any sensitive data


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Also with your adb commands, ram will be enabled again after next reboot
> Try
> *adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0 defaullt*
> _*adb shell settings put global zram 0 default*_

Click to collapse



I see from logs that in kernel level ram plus is enabled , we cannot disable it at all


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 7, 2022)

4 - Suspend execution of cached apps​For those who can't find the setting in developer options.
*- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer 1 default

App freezer is already enabled by default in our devices*

o1s:/ $ device_config list | grep activity_manager_native_boot
activity_manager_native_boot/freeze_debounce_timeout=600000
activity_manager_native_boot/offload_queue_enabled=false
activity_manager_native_boot/use_freezer=true
o1s:/ $


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1 - Set refresh rate to adaptive 60-96hz (eliminates lag and saves battery).​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
> *- *_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*_ #sets high limit to 96Hz
> *- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0  * #sets low limit to 60Hz.

Click to collapse



Does this work in S10 plus to remove stutter and lag in the UI..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> 4 - Suspend execution of cached apps​For those who can't find the setting in developer options.
> *- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer 1 default
> 
> App freezer is already enabled by default in our devices*
> ...

Click to collapse



It's shown enabled for you because you have access to the setting in developer options, some people don't, that's why that command is there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Does this work in S10 plus to remove stutter and lag in the UI..???

Click to collapse



Yes, it is compatible with S10 series, my friend's S10 5G has never been better. Check OP


----------



## skiku (Mar 7, 2022)

3 - Enable Multi-core packets scheduler For those who can't find the setting in developer options.
- adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default

Hi, I can't get this option to show on my S22+. Maybe Samsung removed it?
And if I lock the low limit to 60hz, does it use alot more batery than the stock 24hz?

Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 7, 2022)

skiku said:


> 3 - Enable Multi-core packets scheduler For those who can't find the setting in developer options.
> - adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default
> 
> Hi, I can't get this option to show on my S22+. Maybe Samsung removed it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
- If the setting isn't originally shown under developer options, use that adb command to enable the setting, it won't show but it'll activate.
- This command keeps the screen from going under 60hz. The battery consumption difference is negligible, since it almost never go below 60, and not for too long anyway. If you don't face any trouble with frame drops, just leave the minimum limit alone. You can always set high limit to 96.


----------



## skiku (Mar 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi
> - If the setting isn't originally shown under developer options, use that adb command to enable the setting, it won't show but it'll activate.
> - This command keeps the screen from going under 60hz. The battery consumption difference is negligible, since it almost never go below 60, and not for too long anyway. If you don't face any trouble with frame drops, just leave the minimum limit alone. You can always set high limit to 96.

Click to collapse



And if I set the high limit do I lose 120hz?


----------



## galaxy16 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're welcome;
> Just look for battery hogs by going to "running services" under developer options, and check if any app is overusing the battery. Or, you can also check any app's App info, battery, and see if the % is too high.

Click to collapse



ahh okay.. got it!


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

Finally the problem is solved because my dns doesn t want to connect


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Finally the problem is solved because my dns doesn t want to connect

Click to collapse



And I deleted it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

skiku said:


> And if I set the high limit do I lose 120hz?

Click to collapse



Of course, 96 is not 120hz. But it is still smooth, you won't notice the difference, but, you'll gain battery life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> And I deleted it

Click to collapse



Did you set dns to adguard ?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you set dns to adguard ?

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

Btw I want to know if the trick for louder speakers affect something or you know... make sound worse


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 4 - Suspend execution of cached apps​For those who can't find the setting in developer options.
> *- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer 1 default*

Click to collapse



How to revert this to original state, I have noticed lagging in some apps after running this command.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> How to revert this to original state, I have noticed lagging in some apps after running this command.

Click to collapse



That's impossible, it has nothing to do with performance. It just enables this setting shown in the attachment.
You can still disable this setting if you want by replacing 1 with 0. The setting only applies after reboot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Btw I want to know if the trick for louder speakers affect something or you know... make sound worse

Click to collapse



No it doesn't make sound quality worse.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

This is a recap of the GOS gate happening​


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No it doesn't make sound quality worse.

Click to collapse



What I need to delete? I forgot


----------



## car45167 (Mar 8, 2022)

_hi how does disabling vram and zram improve the battery life? And what happens to the phone without them?_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> What I need to delete? I forgot

Click to collapse



Just apply the preset and follow instructions on the update post


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just apply the preset and follow instructions on the update post

Click to collapse



It s TOO LOUD
I like it


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> It s TOO LOUD
> I like it

Click to collapse



But bro there s a lot and I mean I LOT of essential things in the delete preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> But bro there s a lot and I mean I LOT of essential things in the delete preset

Click to collapse



Feel free to keep when you need


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> It s TOO LOUD
> I like it

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

car45167 said:


> _hi how does disabling vram and zram improve the battery life? And what happens to the phone without them?_

Click to collapse



RAM is faster than internal storage


----------



## George Musat (Mar 8, 2022)

So after deleting sound alive I can t use dolby atmos? As I can see it doesn t works


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

GOS GATE UPDATE​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> So after deleting sound alive I can t use dolby atmos? As I can see it doesn t works

Click to collapse



You can't use it, yes.


----------



## actupsp (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi,

how uninstal Samsung O please ? I don't find it into the list
Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

actupsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> how uninstal Samsung O please ? I don't find it into the list
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You can look it up on the the list in the Appcontrol, select it and add it to the preset.


----------



## actupsp (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can look it up on the the list in the Appcontrol, select it and add it to the preset.

Click to collapse



many thanks


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it is compatible with S10 series, my friend's S10 5G has never been better. Check OP

Click to collapse



Thats good to know, but does it work with wqhd+ or with fhd+ only..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Thats good to know, but does it work with wqhd+ or with fhd+ only..???

Click to collapse



Resolution isn't affected


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 8, 2022)

Pumping new life into lil bro's S7 edge


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 8, 2022)

"Go to *settings*, *apps*. Look for each of "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*" & "*Google Play Services*""

If I remember right, clearing DATA/Cache of one of these actually deletes your google accounts.  Anyone remember which it is?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 9, 2022)

If i execute this command here: _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default_
I get the following message back from the system: _Ignored makeDefault - doesn't apply to system settings_
Is this correct or normal? Or is the command wrong?

And after a Reboot: must execute all adb commands again or are the saved?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> "Go to *settings*, *apps*. Look for each of "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*" & "*Google Play Services*""
> 
> If I remember right, clearing DATA/Cache of one of these actually deletes your google accounts.  Anyone remember which it is?

Click to collapse



None of these apps will remove your account, you'll just get a prompt to select your account after wiping data.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> If i execute this command here: _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default_
> I get the following message back from the system: _Ignored makeDefault - doesn't apply to system settings_
> Is this correct or normal? Or is the command wrong?
> 
> And after a Reboot: must execute all adb commands again or are the saved?

Click to collapse



I just canceled those ADB commands, they're not compatible with all devices.
Refresh rate command stays after reboot, you won't have to enter it again, RAM plus will reset after reboot.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I just canceled those ADB commands, they're not compatible with all devices.

Click to collapse



If i understand your Answer right, is the Output _Ignored makeDefault - doesn't apply to system settings _normal and correct.


I have reboot my S22 Ultra and RAM Plus shows me that it use 0 GB of RAM.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 9, 2022)

Bro why my ram plus keep reappering even woth the default thing


----------



## abu46 (Mar 9, 2022)

@hamid Have you noticed that even after putting android system under resticted battery, after some time it automatically reverts to optimised one!!


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 9, 2022)

like that person.

I got this:
"If i execute this command here: _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default_
I get the following message back from the system: _Ignored makeDefault - doesn't apply to system settings"

Do I have to UNDO something or did it fail and make no changes?_


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 9, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> like that person.
> 
> I got this:
> "If i execute this command here: _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default_
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what you mean with "undo something"? Und i don't know if it make some changes or not and what this message means. i have execute the command and get the message from the system back as you can read. that's all. I'm very confused at the moment.


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 9, 2022)

Question wasn't really for you, you are the other person.   I am trying to find out if it made some change that maybe we should undo.


----------



## galaxy16 (Mar 9, 2022)

3- Eliminate GMS battery drain​Go to *settings*, *apps*. Look for each of "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*" & "*Google Play Services*"
- Clear data & cache
- Uninstall Updates
- Clear data & cache again
- Force Stop
- Reboot, then let them update and setup.
- Set all above apps to "*restricted*" battery mode under app info.

i cannot set google play services to restricted battery mode under app info its greyed out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> If i understand your Answer right, is the Output _Ignored makeDefault - doesn't apply to system settings _normal and correct.
> 
> 
> I have reboot my S22 Ultra and RAM Plus shows me that it use 0 GB of RAM.

Click to collapse



It will reset to its original state after sometime, i took it down from OP for now, till i find the concrete way to disable it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro why my ram plus keep reappering even woth the default thing

Click to collapse



Yes it reappears, i couldn't find the correct way to disable it so just let it be for now.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

abu46 said:


> @hamid Have you noticed that even after putting android system under resticted battery, after some time it automatically reverts to optimised one!!

Click to collapse



Yes it does, but with all the optimisations we've done, it's no longer necessary. That option is there for people that don't have the courage to go thru all the other steps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> like that person.
> 
> I got this:
> "If i execute this command here: _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default_
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to undo anything, it's ignored and not applicable to all systems. I took it down for now, going through the other steps will suffice for now. Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> I don't know what you mean with "undo something"? Und i don't know if it make some changes or not and what this message means. i have execute the command and get the message from the system back as you can read. that's all. I'm very confused at the moment.

Click to collapse



It was ignored, and didn't do anything to your system. Skip it for now, until further notice.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Question wasn't really for you, you are the other person.   I am trying to find out if it made some change that maybe we should undo.

Click to collapse



Nope, nothing to undo.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

galaxy16 said:


> 3- Eliminate GMS battery drain​Go to *settings*, *apps*. Look for each of "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*" & "*Google Play Services*"
> - Clear data & cache
> - Uninstall Updates
> - Clear data & cache again
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can't set it to restricted, but that's okay, just skip that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Update OP, still looking for ways to remedy those temporary commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 9, 2022)

Adaptive 60-120, processing mode set to high. Impressed and proud.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive 60-120, processing mode set to high. Impressed and proud.

Click to collapse



How to set processing mode to high in my S10 plus..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> How to set processing mode to high in my S10 plus..???

Click to collapse



I don't think the option is there, but just look under battery settings


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1 - Set refresh rate to adaptive 60-96hz (eliminates lag and saves battery).​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
> *- *_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*_ #sets high limit to 96Hz
> *- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0  * #sets low limit to 60Hz.

Click to collapse



Does this persists after reboot..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Does this persists after reboot..???

Click to collapse



Yes it does


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> How to set processing mode to high in my S10 plus..???

Click to collapse



Try this
3 - Set Processing mode to "HIGH"​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
*- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Faster overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated Galaxy App Booster links


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

Thinking of creating a separate preset to restore for each app/service/feature, like this "Phone" preset. Can you guys help? I know a lot of you requested Wifi calling, split screen, and more. I don't use those features so i can't confirm what's needed.

Update incoming ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

*##### 10-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C6*

Changes since last preset update:
- Deleted *Samsung Phone app* and its dependencies (5) (Switched to *Google Phone App*)
- Fixed *Overheating *issues after February update _(did what i can but it's a Samsung issue)_
- Managed some apps.
- Updated naming scheme to month and revision (like Samsung firmwares)
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 322
Kept: 91*
_*Disabled: 2*_


**REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS*
**REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 10-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C6*
> 
> Changes since last preset update:
> - Deleted *Samsung Phone app* and its dependencies (5) (Switched to *Google Phone App*)
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Hamid,

Please note when I apply this new preset and restore all apps with ims and sim in name as advised (I am using phisical sim and esin same time) I cannot open Sim card manager, Settings keep stopping. What else should I restore


----------



## rhodnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank  you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> Dear Hamid,
> 
> Please note when I apply this new preset and restore all apps with ims and sim in name as advised (I am using phisical sim and esin same time) I cannot open Sim card manager, Settings keep stopping. What else should I restore

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for reporting the issue.
I personally never faced this issue, manager seems to work fine for me. Did you reboot and done the usual optimisations after applying the preset ?
Is it only after latest preset update ?
Did you try restoring "kept" preset ?
Can you try restoring "kept from last update (S3)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

rhodnie said:


> Thank  you

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, thanks for reporting the issue.
> I personally never faced this issue, manager seems to work fine for me. Did you reboot and done the usual optimisations after applying the preset ?
> Is it only after latest preset update ?
> Did you try restoring "kept" preset ?
> Can you try restoring "kept from last update (S3)

Click to collapse



yes i applied last preset I have all kept and even more (sim and ims apks)

I have restored KeptS2 and its working now, which app could it be?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't know how, and why, but setting refresh rate to 96-96 non adaptive decreased heat. Still testing


----------



## Lurien (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't know how, and why, but setting refresh rate to 96-96 non adaptive decreased heat. Still testing

Click to collapse



Kind of makes sense.  There seems to be something off with the adaptive scaling on this device.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't know how, and why, but setting refresh rate to 96-96 non adaptive decreased heat. Still testing

Click to collapse



how is the battery life with this setting?


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, thanks for reporting the issue.
> I personally never faced this issue, manager seems to work fine for me. Did you reboot and done the usual optimisations after applying the preset ?
> Is it only after latest preset update ?
> Did you try restoring "kept" preset ?
> Can you try restoring "kept from last update (S3)

Click to collapse



its only after last preset update this is different between s2, i dont have s3


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 11, 2022)

What is the best refresh rate you using now guys? Max and min


----------



## Michael root (Mar 11, 2022)

hello, how about since the last 2 scripts my phone starts to heat up for no reason I clarify that I have always been Android 11 and I have never updated, what is the reason for this overheating for no reason


----------



## bamn (Mar 11, 2022)

So I've use this for my s22, happy with the results on performance, battery life to early to say.

Deleted most of the apps suggested here.

Only issue I have is that I would like to use 3 button navbar instead of gestures, but enabling this doesn't work and settings sometimes force close.

Any ideas what to re-enable to get these working?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> how is the battery life with this setting?

Click to collapse



Seems great actually, thinking of disabling the "adaptive" and just going with either 120 or 60.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Kind of makes sense.  There seems to be something off with the adaptive scaling on this device.

Click to collapse



I thought so, especially with all the dropped frames. For us here in the thread, it's never been a problem with our debloating process, but people do suffer from it over on reddit.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> yes i applied last preset I have all kept and even more (sim and ims apks)
> 
> I have restored KeptS2 and its working now, which app could it be?

Click to collapse



No idea, can you check for us please ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> its only after last preset update this is different between s2, i dont have s3

Click to collapse



Might be one of Samsung Phone app dependencies


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What is the best refresh rate you using now guys? Max and min

Click to collapse



I test a lot of configurations to see what's best for battery, tried 96-96 and it seems cool for now, 48-120 isn't recommended for january update, 96 as high limit feels like a sweet spot for smoothness/battery ratio. Feel free to test yours and come back with feedback.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

Michael root said:


> hello, how about since the last 2 scripts my phone starts to heat up for no reason I clarify that I have always been Android 11 and I have never updated, what is the reason for this overheating for no reason

Click to collapse



Yes we already talked about that, it's not the preset, it's february update that causes that. Actually, the last 2 presets try to diminish that heating issue caused by samsung. There's nothing we can do besides wait for an update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

bamn said:


> So I've use this for my s22, happy with the results on performance, battery life to early to say.
> 
> Deleted most of the apps suggested here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, we deleted the services responsible for it. You can easily restore it  using Appcontrol in the "deleted" tab, look for 3 button navigation bar or "com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton" then restart


----------



## Michael root (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Sí, ya hablamos de eso, no es el preajuste, es la actualización de febrero lo que causa eso. En realidad, los últimos 2 ajustes preestablecidos intentan disminuir ese problema de calentamiento causado por Samsung. No hay nada que podamos hacer además de esperar una actualización.

Click to collapse



yes exactly for those who are android 12, as I said I am android 11 and never updated


----------



## bamn (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, we deleted the services responsible for it. You can easily restore it  using Appcontrol in the "deleted" tab, look for 3 button navigation bar or "com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton" then restart

Click to collapse



That makes sense, missed that one probably as it was on the top


----------



## skiku (Mar 11, 2022)

BTW guys, what do you recomend, adaptive or high performance? Im trying to figure it out myself but any feedback is apreciated. So far its seem they use the same battery. Im using S22+ exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

Michael root said:


> yes exactly for those who are android 12, as I said I am android 11 and never updated

Click to collapse



You should update first. Also, we deleted GOS, which throttles games to avoid heat, so it might also be that. I don't recommend restoring GOS, there's a big controversy happening for Samsung to remove it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

skiku said:


> BTW guys, what do you recomend, adaptive or high performance? Im trying to figure it out myself but any feedback is apreciated. So far its seem they use the same battery. Im using S22+ exynos

Click to collapse



What's adaptive and high performance ?


----------



## skiku (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What's adaptive and high performance ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, it's optimized or high


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 11, 2022)

skiku said:


> Sorry, it's optimized or high

Click to collapse



Mine is set to high, Optimised throttles too much and causes drop frames and slow downs.
With all the optimisations in OP, i can confidently use my phone normally with 120hz and high performance mode.


----------



## Cryte-k (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello This option can not find a developer.
Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I test a lot of configurations to see what's best for battery, tried 96-96 and it seems cool for now, 48-120 isn't recommended for january update, 96 as high limit feels like a sweet spot for smoothness/battery ratio. Feel free to test yours and come back with feedback

Click to collapse



96max and 96min? Im on feb update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

Cryte-k said:


> Hello This option can not find a developer.
> Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*

Click to collapse



It's okay, just skip it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> 
> - Smoother overall device (see geekbench score attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

*##### 12-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C7*​Changes since last preset update:
- Wifi just got faster
- Reduced heat
- Improved boot times
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 325
Kept: 90
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.*
**REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

.


----------



## everybodylovesfebs (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi, can I please ask what this settings actually improve: "
_*Under developer*_ options:
- Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*
- Suspend execution of Cached apps (under dev options): *ENABLED.*
- Animation scale (3 entries) : *x0.5*."


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

everybodylovesfebs said:


> Hi, can I please ask what this settings actually improve: "
> _*Under developer*_ options:
> - Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*
> - Suspend execution of Cached apps (under dev options): *ENABLED.*
> - Animation scale (3 entries) : *x0.5*."

Click to collapse



- Performance/smoothness
- Idle battery/smoothness
- Speed/Smoothness


----------



## George Musat (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Really ? Did you even apply the optimisations from my thread ?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## George Musat (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Really ? Did you even apply the optimisations from my thread ?

Click to collapse



And today happend again...


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 12, 2022)

Hey! That's a great guide and truly improved my s21 ultra's performance!  I also found out that into SetEdit app you can change 4 settings ( In Global Table section ) for further smoothness. 

"animator_duration_scale" "0,3"
"transition_animation_scale" "0,3"
"window_animation_scale" "0,3"
"restricted_device_performance" "0,0"

Btw i have one question. I've changed
"sem_enchanced_cpu_responsiveness" to "1" and it's staying like this even after restart but Processing speed option stayed at ( Optimized ) choice. That means it's working anyways?

Thanks again for the guide, it's awesome! awesome


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Hey! That's a great guide and truly improved my s21 ultra's performance!  I also found out that into SetEdit app you can change 4 settings ( In Global Table section ) for further smoothness.
> 
> "animator_duration_scale" "0,3"
> "transition_animation_scale" "0,3"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your feedback, it's appreciated.
- I know about those animation scale commands, i tried but found that x0.5 is the best balance, i can add them to OP in case someone wanted to try.
- What does "restricted_device_performance" "0,0" do ? Have you tried it ? Is there any noticeable difference ?
- Not sure actually, at first i thought it would trigger the "high" mode, but when i applied the command i had it on High already. I recommend setting it to High anyways, to help more with that command, since "optimised" is just disastrous.


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, thanks for your feedback, it's appreciated.
> - I know about those animation scale commands, i tried but found that x0.5 is the best balance, i can add them to OP in case someone wanted to try.
> - What does "restricted_device_performance" "0,0" do ? Have you tried it ? Is there any noticeable difference ?
> - I recommend setting it to High also, to help more with that command.

Click to collapse



I've tried it
( restricted_device_performance" "0,0" )
i believe that reduces the reserved performance of the device to zero, but the phone it's already too smooth so i cant exactly tell the difference. There's also no thermal difference in any test i had. I've only seen a small performance boost in some emulator's like ( citra , egg ns and ppsspp ).


----------



## skiku (Mar 12, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> I've tried it
> ( restricted_device_performance" "0,0" )
> i believe that reduces the reserved performance of the device to zero, but the phone it's already too smooth so i cant exactly tell the difference. There's also no thermal difference in any test i had. I've only seen a small performance boost in some emulator's like ( citra , egg ns and ppsspp ).

Click to collapse



I tried your settings, but instead I used 0.7x and, for me, it's the sweet spot. And I'm trying the (restricted_device_performance" "0,0") but change the processing speed in settings to Adaptive instead of High, and it seems smoother than before with "1, 1". Will keep using to check more differences.

Thank you for the tips btw, awesome job from everyone here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> I've tried it
> ( restricted_device_performance" "0,0" )
> i believe that reduces the reserved performance of the device to zero, but the phone it's already too smooth so i cant exactly tell the difference. There's also no thermal difference in any test i had. I've only seen a small performance boost in some emulator's like ( citra , egg ns and ppsspp ).

Click to collapse



Thanks!
I just tried it, and it seems to stick after reboot, i might integrate it to OP. I'm testing some benchmark apps to see if any improvements can be seen.

EDIT:
I added it to OP, running benchmarks now


----------



## IceWolf99 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi everyone. After applying the presets, my wifi connects for only about one minute and then it stops working, forcing me to use mobile data, any help?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

IceWolf99 said:


> Hi everyone. After applying the presets, my wifi connects for only about one minute and then it stops working, forcing me to use mobile data, any help?

Click to collapse



Disable Mobile Data switching in wifi settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

skiku said:


> I tried your settings, but instead I used 0.7x and, for me, it's the sweet spot. And I'm trying the (restricted_device_performance" "0,0") but change the processing speed in settings to Adaptive instead of High, and it seems smoother than before with "1, 1". Will keep using to check more differences.
> 
> Thank you for the tips btw, awesome job from everyone here

Click to collapse



You surely mean "optimised". Also, check II-4 in OP


----------



## IceWolf99 (Mar 12, 2022)

The issue still presents for me unfortunately. It may be my wifi but my other devices are working fine


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

IceWolf99 said:


> The issue still presents for me unfortunately. It may be my wifi but my other devices are working fine

Click to collapse



I don't have that issue, so it might be some other modification you did. Reboot your devices and check again


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 12, 2022)

I have one problem.
My Screen Timeout keeps resetting to 30 sec, I went through all my settings I can't figure out why. 

Anyone else having this problem, or know how to fix this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> I have one problem.
> My Screen Timeout keeps resetting to 30 sec, I went through all my settings I can't figure out why.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem, or know how to fix this?

Click to collapse



Nothing for me, screen timeout seems fine.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What is the best refresh rate you using now guys? Max and min

Click to collapse



 I'd say 60-96 is the best balance of smoothness/performance/battery/heat.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh the UI IS SO SMOOOTH when the processing power is set to high


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Oh the UI IS SO SMOOOTH when the processing power is set to high

Click to collapse



It contributes to it, but it's not the only thing that makes the phone smooth


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 12, 2022)

Do i still need to do this command if i can change it on processing speed under Device Care?​​(4 - Set Processing mode to "HIGH"​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
*- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1)*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

*##### 12-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C8*​Changes since last preset update:
-Fixed SIM card manager (thanks to @chrisQQ90 for reporting the issue)
- Restored Samsung Phone App
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 321
Kept: 94
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> its only after last preset update this is different between s2, i dont have s3

Click to collapse



It should be fix now, can you try latest preset ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Do i still need to do this command if i can change it on processing speed under Device Care?​​(4 - Set Processing mode to "HIGH"​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
> *- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1)*_

Click to collapse



Yes, just to make sure. untill now, i still can't confirm it does the same as setting power mode to "HIGH".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> Dear Hamid,
> 
> Please note when I apply this new preset and restore all apps with ims and sim in name as advised (I am using phisical sim and esin same time) I cannot open Sim card manager, Settings keep stopping. What else should I restore

Click to collapse



It's fixed now, can you confirm with latest preset ?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It contributes to it, but it's not the only thing that makes the phone smooth

Click to collapse



I had some spikes before tbh but after that is a lot smoother


----------



## erickvb (Mar 12, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I haven't been able to uninstall or disable *com.samsung.android.game.gos *on the T-Mobile variant. There is an error when attempting.

Click to collapse



Use package disabler pro.
Is an alternative that can disable it. 
3 dollars for 1 year. 
Works perfectly for GOS


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

erickvb said:


> Use package disabler pro.
> Is an alternative that can disable it.
> 3 dollars for 1 year.
> Works perfectly for GOS

Click to collapse



Works fine with ADB now, no need for an app


----------



## erickvb (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Works fine with ADB now, no need for an app

Click to collapse



I Have ADBappcontrol and not working for me. Unfortunately


----------



## huzidada (Mar 12, 2022)

Are these optimisations geared more towards performance than battery life?
Have a S21 Ultra and been using adaptive battery as I feel it helps with battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 12, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Are these optimisations geared more towards performance than battery life?
> Have a S21 Ultra and been using adaptive battery as I feel it helps with batter

Click to collapse



Adaptive battery doesn't actually help battery. These optimisations are mostly geared towards battery life, a couple tweaks improve performance but it's nothing compared to the battery you gain.


----------



## huzidada (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive battery doesn't actually help battery. These optimisations are mostly geared towards battery life, a couple tweaks improve performance but it's nothing compared to the battery you gain.

Click to collapse



Thats awesome to hear, Ill set the following and will post back what the usage was like, thank you for the time


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 12, 2022)

The first geekbench after all those tweaks while i was outside and my phone was frozen


----------



## alixra (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Works fine with ADB now, no need for an app

Click to collapse



GOS gets renabled all the time. Is there any fix please?


----------



## erickvb (Mar 13, 2022)

alixra said:


> GOS gets renabled all the time. Is there any fix please?

Click to collapse



In my previous comment I reported about the app Package disabler pro
It works perfectly, but you'll have to pay $3 for your annual subscription.


----------



## alixra (Mar 13, 2022)

erickvb said:


> In my previous comment I reported about the app Package disabler pro
> It works perfectly, but you'll have to pay $3 for your annual subscription.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I've managed to disable it using Alliance shield app.


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 13, 2022)

alixra said:


> Thank you. I've managed to disable it using Alliance shield app.

Click to collapse



Easy method, thanks man


----------



## 416852 (Mar 13, 2022)

Anybody figure out what apps are needed for the galaxy wear to work with my watch? I still cannot figure it out.


----------



## 416852 (Mar 13, 2022)

416852 said:


> Anybody figure out what apps are needed for the galaxy wear to work with my watch? I still cannot figure it out.

Click to collapse



Not sure what it was, but had to reconnect my watch after restoring a few apps. Now doing some trial and error till I figure out which app messed it it.


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 13, 2022)

alixra said:


> Thank you. I've managed to disable it using Alliance shield app.

Click to collapse



How you managed to disable it on alliance shield if we don't have knox? On this OP knox is deleted. Please give us a step how you disabled it on alliance app thanks!


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> How you managed to disable it on alliance shield if we don't have knox? On this OP knox is deleted. Please give us a step how you disabled it on alliance app thanks!

Click to collapse



kmls.agent "com.samsung.klmsagent" is needed for the initial setup of Alliance Sheild X to verify Knox. After the initial setup you can disable/uninstall kmls.agent again


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 13, 2022)

416852 said:


> Not sure what it was, but had to reconnect my watch after restoring a few apps. Now doing some trial and error till I figure out which app messed it it.

Click to collapse



All Bluetooth realated stuff is important and "companion device manager" need to be installed, so make sure that isn't disabled/uninstalled.

And if you clear data for Google Play Services your watch will dc and you will need to reset it and connect all over again, so be careful with that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

alixra said:


> GOS gets renabled all the time. Is there any fix please?

Click to collapse



It does not, i successfully uninstalled it after Factory reset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Thats awesome to hear, Ill set the following and will post back what the usage was like, thank you for the time

Click to collapse



No problem, go ahead


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> The first geekbench after all those tweaks while i was outside and my phone was frozen

Click to collapse



Congratulations! You gained your place in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

416852 said:


> Anybody figure out what apps are needed for the galaxy wear to work with my watch? I still cannot figure it out.

Click to collapse



This question was already answered, look through the thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

416852 said:


> Not sure what it was, but had to reconnect my watch after restoring a few apps. Now doing some trial and error till I figure out which app messed it it.

Click to collapse



Restore Companion device manager, connectivity stuff


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> The first geekbench after all those tweaks while i was outside and my phone was frozen

Click to collapse



I can get this în room temperatura 
Ironically outdide at -3 degrees I got lower then room temperature,weird I think it should ve been colder?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I can get this în room temperatura
> Ironically outdide at -3 degrees I got lower then room temperature,weird I think it should ve been colder?

Click to collapse



Put it on something cold outside, your hand warms the phone


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Put it on something cold outside, your hand warms the phone

Click to collapse



Exactly what I did aaaand I let it cool down 5 min


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Exactly what I did aaaand I let it cool down 5 min

Click to collapse



Did all the ADB performance tweaks from OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Stopped using sleeping and deep sleep apps for while now, battery is still solid actually.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did all the ADB performance tweaks from OP ?

Click to collapse



Bro.. not all ofcourse because I use a lot of features you put into the presets. The actual tweaks yes,like the Developer options and all


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 13, 2022)

One quick Question: how can i make the ADB Commands undone?

I mean this two here:
*- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_
*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

What do you guys think of this difference between GOS on/off ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
Then reboot

Can i ask why would you want to undo ?


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think of this difference between GOS on/off ?

Click to collapse



OFF for sure


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> OFF for sure

Click to collapse



Did you manage to uninstall it after Factory reset?


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I can get this în room temperatura
> Ironically outdide at -3 degrees I got lower then room temperature,weird I think it should ve been colder?

Click to collapse



Have you ever use. Good Guardian's app Thermal Guardian?


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think of this difference between GOS on/off ?

Click to collapse



Well i uninstall GOS yesterday with Alliance Shield X and the gameplay is smooth from now on!


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 13, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> kmls.agent "com.samsung.klmsagent" is needed for the initial setup of Alliance Sheild X to verify Knox. After the initial setup you can disable/uninstall kmls.agent again

Click to collapse



Was kmls.agent already installed? Do you think i need to uninstall it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Have you ever use. Good Guardian's app Thermal Guardian?

Click to collapse



Thermal throttling isn't the issue here obviously since he's already outside under 0°c


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Well i uninstall GOS yesterday with Alliance Shield X and the gameplay is smooth from now on!

Click to collapse



Uninstalling it through ADB didn't work for you too ?


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Uninstalling it through ADB didn't work for you too ?

Click to collapse



Yeah i couldn't uninstall it through ADB. It was coming back after restart.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you manage to uninstall it after Factory reset?

Click to collapse



I delete directly the 3 apps,i am rooted


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh


tsiharry said:


> Was kmls.agent already installed? Do you think i need to uninstall it?

Click to collapse



If you were able to run Alliance Sheild X without problems kmls.agent was already installed on your phone. You can uninstall it now or keep it, that's up to you.. It's a part of Samsung Knox


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Yeah i couldn't uninstall it through ADB. It was coming back after restart.

Click to collapse



Factory resetting let me uninstall it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> I delete directly the 3 apps,i am rooted

Click to collapse



You won't be needing our help anymore then, huh


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You won't be needing our help anymore then, huh

Click to collapse



Jajajjja.i debloat with your guide mate.i only delete gos with a file explorer


----------



## bamn (Mar 13, 2022)

What would be the easiest way to compare the newest pre-set to my adjusted pre-set?

I've removed some of the apps from the textfile which I would like to keep.
But every new update (much appreciated!) I need to manually find these and remove them.

Sure somebody already came up with a smart way of doing this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Jajajjja.i debloat with your guide mate.i only delete gos with a file explorer

Click to collapse



Great to hear that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

bamn said:


> What would be the easiest way to compare the newest pre-set to my adjusted pre-set?
> 
> I've removed some of the apps from the textfile which I would like to keep.
> But every new update (much appreciated!) I need to manually find these and remove them.
> ...

Click to collapse



There're actually different ways to do that:
- Load the preset and uncheck your needed apps.
- Save your kept apps (the ones you always need to restore) as a preset then restore them each time.


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Mar 13, 2022)

So I removed the samsung phone and contacts and replaced them with the google variants but now whenever I get or make a call, the in call ui is samsungs instead of google. I removed the in call ui package and by doing so I no longer have a call ui lol. Anyway I can get it to use google phones ui? I don't remember having this issue in the past.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> So I removed the samsung phone and contacts and replaced them with the google variants but now whenever I get or make a call, the in call ui is samsungs instead of google. I removed the in call ui package and by doing so I no longer have a call ui lol. Anyway I can get it to use google phones ui? I don't remember having this issue in the past.

Click to collapse



You'll have to set default calling app first, then reboot.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

Screen_Recording_20220313-192012_Twitter.mp4
					

1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




					we.tl
				



I m the only one with this lag? Btw is random so it may not happen NOW to you
And it is not only in recording,even worse when you not use it because 120hz is enabled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

*##### 13-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C9*​Changes since last preset update:
- Restored game driver
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 322
Kept: 93
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

ADB COMMANDS CLARIFICATION​For those who were wondering if "_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_" enables and/or is equivalent to *High processing mode*, *IT IS NOT*.
This command in fact turns on *High processing speed* "*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*"
So i settled now with "Optimised" mode, coupled with the activation of enhanced responsiveness from above.
*Enhanced Processing = High processing.
Enhanced CPU responsiveness isn't related to Processing speed settings.*


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB COMMANDS CLARIFICATION​For those who were wondering if "_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_" enables and/or is equivalent to *High processing mode*, *IT IS NOT*.
> This command in fact turns on *High processing speed* "*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*"
> So i settled now with "Optimised" mode, coupled with the activation of enhanced responsiveness from above.

Click to collapse


*enhanced_processing  = High Processing Speed
enhanced_processing  + sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness  = Maximum Processing speed*


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

*adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*

This variable is samsung specific too. Root access is required to investigate further...... No idea about its impact


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a quick guide to* improve* your overall experience with your Samsung galaxy device.
> After following this guide, you should be able to notice right away:
> *Friendly Reminders:*​*- I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> - All of these tweaks present no harm to the integrity of your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated OP with more ADB tweaks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> *enhanced_processing  = High Processing Speed
> enhanced_processing  + sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness  = Maximum Processing speed*

Click to collapse



PARTLY RIGHT. Enhanced Processing IS High processing. Enhanced CPU responsiveness is NOT related to Processing speed settings and won't trigger any setting.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*
> 
> This variable is samsung specific too. Root access is required to investigate further...... No idea about its impact

Click to collapse



Improves performance from my testing.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Screen_Recording_20220313-192012_Twitter.mp4
> 
> 
> 1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world
> ...

Click to collapse


@Hamid Chikh ?


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PARTLY RIGHT. Enhanced Processing IS High processing. Enhanced CPU responsiveness is NOT related to Processing speed settings and won't trigger any setting.

Click to collapse



Dude i'm just associating adb variables with each mode. If you set maximum mode, both of these variables get the value 1


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Improves performance from my testing.

Click to collapse



How does it improves perfomace ? Higher Clocks ? More Caching ? Or is it a placebo effect ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> @Hamid Chikh ?

Click to collapse



Might be a twitter problem ? I don't have that problem. Did you apply latest preset ? It resets GPU driver


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Dude i'm just associating adb variables with each mode. If you set maximum mode, both of these variables get the value 1

Click to collapse



Hear me out, set your phone to "optimised", apply those 2 commands, now go back to settings and check the mode. Is it HIGH or MAXIMUM ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> How does it improves perfomace ? Higher Clocks ? More Caching ? Or is it a placebo effect ?

Click to collapse



It says "restricted performance", either way, disabling it can't slow down. I'm still evaluating its effect on battery life.
You can't add "more cache", that's hardware.


----------



## bamn (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks for this awesome thread everyone, but especially Hamid!

One more question, I'm trying to get Samsung phone editor to work, the app gallery and editor are installed but nothing happens when selecting edit from gallery app.

What did I forget to re-enable?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

bamn said:


> Thanks for this awesome thread everyone, but especially Hamid!
> 
> One more question, I'm trying to get Samsung phone editor to work, the app gallery and editor are installed but nothing happens when selecting edit from gallery app.
> 
> What did I forget to re-enable?

Click to collapse



You're welcome, it's always a pleasure.
For the photo editor, it updated to the latest version thru Galaxy store and stopped working for me. It's the version from S22 that has reflection/shadow remover. I'm still looking for the service responsible for it.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hear me out, set your phone to "optimised", apply those 2 commands, now go back to settings and check the mode. Is it HIGH or MAXIMUM ?

Click to collapse



You don't understand. Just check adb shell settings list global in each perf mode. Don't countly on the UI. For example if you set for ram_plus 0, it doesn't mean that you disable its use even if in the Memory section there is not RAM plus reference.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It says "restricted performance", either way, disabling it can't slow down. I'm still evaluating its effect on battery life.
> You can't add "more cache", that's hardware.

Click to collapse



Caching = Maintain in RAM apps/processes/data.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 4 - Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​You can use the console tab in ADB AppControl:
> *- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_

Click to collapse



This just turns on Enhanced Processing on my S10 plus.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*
> 
> This variable is samsung specific too. Root access is required to investigate further...... No idea about its impact

Click to collapse



It seems to increase battery consumption after all.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> Caching = Maintain in RAM apps/processes/data.

Click to collapse



That's disabled in dev options


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> This just turns on Enhanced Processing on my S10 plus.

Click to collapse



There are 2 adb commands, can you please check each of them separately ?


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's disabled in dev options

Click to collapse



This is not the case (Never google put an option to control the caching. Anyways case closed


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be a twitter problem ? I don't have that problem. Did you apply latest preset ? It resets GPU driver

Click to collapse



Not from twitter,from any app and it doesn t have to do with any presets,as I said it may not happen to everybody and it is indeed random,atleast it id kinda "hidden" and not noticeable


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Mar 13, 2022)

Just wanted to add a thanks. I followed everything, used v2 debloat and only readded a few things, been running this way for a week and get the best battery life during work I've had yet. This screenshot is from much lighter use than usual but still had sync turned on for most of it and plenty of SOT. I wouldn't have touched close to this previously.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 13, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> Just wanted to add a thanks. I followed everything, used v2 debloat and only readded a few things, been running this way for a week and get the best battery life during work I've had yet. This screenshot is from much lighter use than usual but still had sync turned on for most of it and plenty of SOT. I wouldn't have touched close to this previously.View attachment 5560079

Click to collapse



Your welcome, great to know i helpped.
Latest preset us C9, you should try it out. Also, i update OP constantly with more and more tweaks


----------



## George Musat (Mar 13, 2022)

I cannot wait for 4.1 to drop out 
I will factory reset and apply the preset and I will delete a lot more things I just cannot wait,and we are only 2 days away


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You'll have to set default calling app first, then reboot.

Click to collapse



I did. Still having the issue


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems to increase battery consumption after all.

Click to collapse



should be taken out of the OP then: *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*? how to reverse? would really be epic if we can disable ram+ in OneUI 4.0

thank you so much for compiling these!


----------



## Michael root (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## kingrohan (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*_

Click to collapse



I have an S10 plus with 60hz display.
Should I put upper limit to 96 or 60..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> I did. Still having the issue

Click to collapse



Did you apply latest update? Did you set phone app default ? Did you reboot ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> should be taken out of the OP then: *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*? how to reverse? would really be epic if we can disable ram+ in OneUI 4.0
> 
> thank you so much for compiling these!

Click to collapse



To disable it, just turn 0 into 1, "0,0". 
Why should it be taken out of OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> I have an S10 plus with 60hz display.
> Should I put upper limit to 96 or 60..???

Click to collapse



You don't touch that, since you don't have adaptive refresh rate.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You don't touch that, since you don't have adaptive refresh rate.

Click to collapse



You mean I should not run this command..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> You mean I should not run this command..???

Click to collapse



It won't do anything to your device, you don't need to do it, it's useless for a phone with a variable refresh rate.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It won't do anything to your device, you don't need to do it, it's useless for a phone with a variable refresh rate.

Click to collapse



But S10 plus doesn't have a variable refresh rate.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> But S10 plus doesn't have a variable refresh rate.

Click to collapse



So don't apply that command


----------



## huzidada (Mar 14, 2022)

First day with settings and already positive change, only issue I have is my WhatsApp notifications dont come in until I open the app, and I have it in the Never Sleep


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> To disable it, just turn 0 into 1, "0,0".
> Why should it be taken out of OP ?

Click to collapse



you said it increased batt consumption


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

huzidada said:


> First day with settings and already positive change, only issue I have is my WhatsApp notifications dont come in until I open the app, and I have it in the Never Sleep

Click to collapse



Try deleting it from all lists (sleeping/deep sleep/never sleepping), so it goes back to default.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> you said it increased batt consumption

Click to collapse



It does, but it also improves performance.


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It does, but it also improves performance.

Click to collapse



Battery increased slightly! From my testing its about 
0,3 - 0,4 % 
but it gives you a performance boost


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Battery increased slightly! From my testing its about
> 0,3 - 0,4 %
> but it gives you a performance boost

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I'm talking about, also, charging is a little slower due to the higher power consumption, around around 10 minutes more for a full charge. And it's in OP for everyone to choose whether they'd like that boost or not.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall *Battery & Performance.*
> *# I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE #*
> *I - DEBLOATING*​- Debloating will Remove all pre-installed apps and features that aren't necessarily for the device's basic function, you can skip the apps and packages you want to keep.
> - Debloated apps stay in your phone, you can always restore them at any given point and will all come back after factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Added descriptions to ADB commands, anything else unclear ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

OneUI 4.1 is coming today, here are the improvements:​*Camera Improvements*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> OneUI 4.1 is coming today, here are the improvements:​*Camera Improvements*

Click to collapse



Hmm,today in koreea


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Hmm,today in koreea

Click to collapse


_I don't think Korea willl get it before EU_


----------



## George Musat (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _I don't think Korea willl get it before EU_

Click to collapse



But we should ve got it till now,or is not a fixed hour?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 14, 2022)

George Musat said:


> But we should ve got it till now,or is not a fixed hour?

Click to collapse



Dbt usually get updates at 10 am


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 14, 2022)

Sim Card Manager under Connection in Settings not working properly can't open. Which app need to restore? I need it to change my apn settings.thanks! On new update


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB COMMANDS CLARIFICATION​For those who were wondering if "_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*_" enables and/or is equivalent to *High processing mode*, *IT IS NOT*.
> This command in fact turns on *High processing speed* "*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*"
> So i settled now with "Optimised" mode, coupled with the activation of enhanced responsiveness from above.
> *Enhanced Processing = High processing.
> Enhanced CPU responsiveness isn't related to Processing speed settings.*

Click to collapse



If you set those. You should change it on OP maybe some of people will get confuse. You set now on Optimize but on OP it still on High Processing mode. And even you put on Optimize mode. There's a two commands which will be trigger ur phonr after restart to High Processing mode. Review the updated OP tweaks. Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Sim Card Manager under Connection in Settings not working properly can't open. Which app need to restore? I need it to change my apn settings.thanks! On new update

Click to collapse



C9 update fixes that, apply latest presets


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> If you set those. You should change it on OP maybe some of people will get confuse. You set now on Optimize but on OP it still on High Processing mode. And even you put on Optimize mode. There's a two commands which will be trigger ur phone after restart to High Processing mode. Review the updated OP tweaks. Thanks

Click to collapse



Settings are for newbies, that don't want to go that far for a performance boost. ADB tweaks are for experienced people, they'll know what it means. I updated OP with description, and OP contains all what's doable, so you can choose what to do, what not to, as you like.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> If you set those. You should change it on OP maybe some of people will get confuse. You set now on Optimize but on OP it still on High Processing mode. And even you put on Optimize mode. There's a two commands which will be trigger ur phonr after restart to High Processing mode. Review the updated OP tweaks. Thanks

Click to collapse



Also, keep in mind that i spend my time testing the best combinations/configurations for you guys to apply directly and enjoy a great experience. And no, there's only one command that turns "High" processing speed on, and it's already specified in OP. The other one isn't related to processing speed, which is also clearly stated in OP.

4 - Enable "HIGH" Processing Speed​Same as in Battery settings
*- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1 *#Default is 0


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> C9 update fixes that, apply latest presets

Click to collapse



I already on C9 still cant open sim card manager


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I already on C9 still cant open sim card manager

Click to collapse



Try restoring both of simcard toolkit.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Try restoring both of simcard toolkit.

Click to collapse



STK was gone long time ago, can't be that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I already on C9 still cant open sim card manager

Click to collapse



When applying C9, you also restored "Kept" preset, right ?


----------



## skiku (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> When applying C9, you also restored "Kept" preset, right ?

Click to collapse



I'm also having the same problem and yes, I restored the "kept" preset. I'm trying to figure out what I need to restore to have access to the SIM settings, but any help is appreciated.


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> STK was gone long time ago, can't be that.

Click to collapse



Maybe SamsungEuiccService - that's related to SIM profiles.

Edit: yes that's the one, it's working for me now.


----------



## skiku (Mar 14, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Maybe SamsungEuiccService - that's related to SIM profiles.
> 
> Edit: yes that's the one, it's working for me now.

Click to collapse



Yep it worked for me too! Thank you


----------



## erickvb (Mar 14, 2022)

Is it possible to tell which services are lost when applying presets? 
Sorry my bad english.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 13 - Disable Motion Engine​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0 * #Default is 1
> *- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0 * #Default is 1

Click to collapse



What does this do..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Maybe SamsungEuiccService - that's related to SIM profiles.
> 
> Edit: yes that's the one, it's working for me now.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting, I'll add it to next preset update


----------



## skiku (Mar 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Okay, try restoring everything that has "phone" and "call" in it.

Click to collapse



I restored SamsungEuiccService and it worked


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

erickvb said:


> Is it possible to tell which services are lost when applying presets?
> Sorry my bad english.

Click to collapse



You can scroll through and uncheck what you need from the selected list, I'm doing my best to highlight all what's removable without breaking features


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> What does this do..???

Click to collapse



Disables motion sensor for a little extra juice.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

skiku said:


> I restored SamsungEuiccService and it worked

Click to collapse



Yes, it was just a suggestion, you don't need to do it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 14, 2022)

*##### 15-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C10*​Changes since last preset update:
- Fixed SIM Manager
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 320
Kept: 95
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 15-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C10*​Changes since last preset update:
> - Fixed SIM Manager
> - Managed some apps.
> Waiting for your feedback
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks works now!


----------



## Lurien (Mar 15, 2022)

Adb command for bass boost is for loud speakers or headphones? Thanks


----------



## Aizenvalt (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 15-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C10*​Changes since last preset update:
> - Fixed SIM Manager
> - Managed some apps.
> Waiting for your feedback
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhh i tried looking at OP page 1, can't find the preset file. Where is it?

Also if it removes knox, will it void warranty?


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 15, 2022)

found a way to make disabling ram+ stick on every boot: macrodroid along with its helper file. tried using shell script but it won't do so automatically on boot. setting global values work but only if i put in some delays. sharing my macro here. using this on an S21U exynos. you could play around with the wait times, especially the first one. still testing if i could do away with the second. i'm sure tasker can work too instead of macrodroid


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> Then reboot
> 
> Can i ask why would you want to undo ?

Click to collapse



Just for Information. All is fine with this tweaks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

Aizenvalt said:


> Uhh i tried looking at OP page 1, can't find the preset file. Where is it?
> 
> Also if it removes knox, will it void warranty?

Click to collapse



It's attached in OP files, on the bottom of the post.
And no, it doesn't trip knox or void warranty


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Adb command for bass boost is for loud speakers or headphones? Thanks

Click to collapse



All music speakers, whether you have mono or stereo speakers


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Just for Information. All is fine with this tweaks

Click to collapse



restricted_device_performance command does increase battery usage, you can disable it if you're not in need of full power. The other ones have little to no impact on battery


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 15, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> found a way to make disabling ram+ stick on every boot: macrodroid along with its helper file. tried using shell script but it won't do so automatically on boot. setting global values work but only if i put in some delays. sharing my macro here. using this on an S21U exynos. you could play around with the wait times, especially the first one. still testing if i could do away with the second. i'm sure tasker can work too instead of macrodroid
> 
> View attachment 5561255

Click to collapse



If you use device care widget to clear ram, it gets back. I believe that even if it looks disabled, it's still in use.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> found a way to make disabling ram+ stick on every boot: macrodroid along with its helper file. tried using shell script but it won't do so automatically on boot. setting global values work but only if i put in some delays. sharing my macro here. using this on an S21U exynos. you could play around with the wait times, especially the first one. still testing if i could do away with the second. i'm sure tasker can work too instead of macrodroid
> 
> View attachment 5561255

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help, i would've pinned your post for everyone else to see but.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> If you use device care widget to clear ram, it gets back. I believe that even if it looks disabled, it's still in use.

Click to collapse



Maybe because it's still on the old implementation, OneUI 4.1 might let us disable it


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

Today my battery life was horrible,I have 40% when at that time I had 60% at least,I don t know what is happening


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

I will factory reset but I want a fresh 4.1 experience


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 15, 2022)

after applying preset, My files is crashing , any help which service I have disabled ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> after applying preset, My files is crashing , any help which service I have disabled ?

Click to collapse



Restore "my files"


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 15, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> after applying preset, My files is crashing , any help which service I have disabled ?

Click to collapse



by enabling Samsung Core services its working now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> by enabling Samsung Core services its working now

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're welcome, it's always a pleasure.
> For the photo editor, it updated to the latest version thru Galaxy store and stopped working for me. It's the version from S22 that has reflection/shadow remover. I'm still looking for the service responsible for it.

Click to collapse



Did you find any solutions for the photo editor? It just stopped working. 
Also, which version are you running?


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's shown as disabled because it's in deep sleeping apps. Take it out of there first and see if it's working again.

Click to collapse



The thing is keyscafe won't show up in my app list. And it won't show up in deep sleeping lait either. The only way I know I have it installed is, package viewer shows it.


----------



## erickvb (Mar 15, 2022)

I'll test the presets on my A52 5g tonight and let you know how it looks so other users can test as well. 
Thanks for the work.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 15, 2022)

for an amateur like me, can you tell me please how to ADB AppControl works?
i open the app in my PC, connect the s22 ultra to PC and the software will recognize alone the phone?
then, it will be a list of things i can delete?
Also, if yes, there is option in this software to restore what I did?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> Did you find any solutions for the photo editor? It just stopped working.
> Also, which version are you running?

Click to collapse



I'll look into it right away


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

erickvb said:


> I'll test the presets on my A52 5g tonight and let you know how it looks so other users can test as well.
> Thanks for the work.

Click to collapse



No problem, feel free to test other tweaks in the III section


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

maor23 said:


> for an amateur like me, can you tell me please how to ADB AppControl works?
> i open the app in my PC, connect the s22 ultra to PC and the software will recognize alone the phone?
> then, it will be a list of things i can delete?
> Also, if yes, there is option in this software to restore what I did?

Click to collapse



Yes, as simple as that. And yes you can restore/uncheck everything you want, at any given point of time.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, as simple as that. And yes you can restore/uncheck everything you want, at any given point of time.

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. So, where do I find the advice for what is good to remove, what is good to disable, and what is necessary to keep?

edit:
I cant figure out how it works. i downloaded the txt files, I want to sort the things I want to delete and things I want to keep.
how can I see the application that I want and decide what to keep from the list? and how I take the list inside the appcontrol?
I've got s22 ultra, does it matter?


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 15, 2022)

is battery terrible in this phone regardless apks installed? I have brand new phone, 1 month old + applied newest preset just without 'sim' and 'ims' since I am using sima and esim together. I have most apps in deep sleeping yet my phone cannot last whole day....


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> is battery terrible in this phone regardless apks installed? I have brand new phone, 1 month old + applied newest preset just without 'sim' and 'ims' since I am using sima and esim together. I have most apps in deep sleeping yet my phone cannot last whole day....

Click to collapse



i don t think apks actually affect battery life,but services do for sure,thats why i don t want to delete everything from my just reseted phone,i noticed i need a lot of things,and if not today maybe tommorow


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Ok, thanks. So, where do I find the advice for what is good to remove, what is good to disable, and what is necessary to keep?
> 
> edit:
> I cant figure out how it works. i downloaded the txt files, I want to sort the things I want to delete and things I want to keep.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong, look through the thread, there are detailed steps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> is battery terrible in this phone regardless apks installed? I have brand new phone, 1 month old + applied newest preset just without 'sim' and 'ims' since I am using sima and esim together. I have most apps in deep sleeping yet my phone cannot last whole day....

Click to collapse



Did you also go through the other tweaks beside debloating ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i don t think apks actually affect battery life,but services do for sure,thats why i don t want to delete everything from my just reseted phone,i noticed i need a lot of things,and if not today maybe tommorow

Click to collapse



You can always try, and see for yourself. If you didn't, you don't get to judge. Also, you can always restore what you delete


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall experience.
> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> _*LEVEL I*_​*1 - Settings to check*​In your *Settings app*, search the following:
> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Update OP
There's alsoa a *Guide to use AppControl*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Ok, thanks. So, where do I find the advice for what is good to remove, what is good to disable, and what is necessary to keep?
> 
> edit:
> I cant figure out how it works. i downloaded the txt files, I want to sort the things I want to delete and things I want to keep.
> ...

Click to collapse


*Guide to use AppControl*


----------



## maor23 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're doing it wrong, look through the thread, there are detailed steps

Click to collapse



I tried, because my english is bad so i don't understand good...
I searched for a tutorial on youtube but couldn't find nothing, glad if you can help me to figure it out.


edit:
now saw the comment above , I will see it.


edit2:
I saw it, but he don't describe how to use the txt files.. can you try to describe me?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

*##### 15-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C11*​- Restored Photo Editor
- Fixed Photo Editor crashing (Thanks to @Advenscent for reporting)
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

*Deleted: 319
Kept: 97
Disabled: 1

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can always try, and see for yourself. If you didn't, you don't get to judge. Also, you can always restore what you delete

Click to collapse



i don t judge,i like what are you doing but you still delete too many important apps thats why is not for me,like,you just restored photo editor,why would you want to delete it?


----------



## notthesun (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi guys, what is the fix to photo editor, restoring only the app not work. It still crash


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 15, 2022)

What you've done guys?  Photo editor is working on mine since C10 presets.


----------



## erickvb (Mar 15, 2022)

Please. How do I restore search in settings


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

notthesun said:


> Hi guys, what is the fix to photo editor, restoring only the app not work. It still crash

Click to collapse



i didn t even applied it and it still crashes on mine,wthhh


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 15, 2022)

erickvb said:


> Please, How do I apply the preset kept?

Click to collapse



If you've already done uninstalling app through adb go to that section and load the kept presets. Then you'll see the app that needs to restore esp important app to keep working ur phone


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 15, 2022)

We must thankful to hamid. Doing these debloating unecesary app to s21 ultra isn't easy. this is trial and error but we help to find which needs to delete, keep and restore right away. I believe this thread is always close to perfection.


----------



## erickvb (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Se você já desinstalou o aplicativo através do adb, vá para essa seção e carregue as predefinições mantidas. Então você verá o aplicativo que precisa restaurar o aplicativo importante esp para continuar funcionando seu telefone

Click to collapse



Thanks  Bro.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> We must thankful to hamid. Doing these debloating unecesary app to s21 ultra isn't easy. this is trial and error but we help to find which needs to delete, keep and restore right away. I believe this thread is always close to perfection.

Click to collapse



but wtf happend and why it doesn t works


----------



## erickvb (Mar 15, 2022)

Perfectly work Hamid.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I tried, because my english is bad so i don't understand good...
> I searched for a tutorial on youtube but couldn't find nothing, glad if you can help me to figure it out.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For that, follow instructions in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i don t judge,i like what are you doing but you still delete too many important apps thats why is not for me,like,you just restored photo editor,why would you want to delete it?

Click to collapse



Important for you? Uncheck them before applying preset. Also, did you read description? It's under "debloating" section


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> For that, follow instructions in OP

Click to collapse



so what is the cause for photo editing crash? i just factory reset today and this happend just now...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

notthesun said:


> Hi guys, what is the fix to photo editor, restoring only the app not work. It still crash

Click to collapse



It's fixed in last preset, just apply C11


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What you've done guys?  Photo editor is working on mine since C10 presets.

Click to collapse



You didn't apply "disabled" preset, that's why


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

erickvb said:


> Please. How do I restore search in settings

Click to collapse



Yes, restore settings suggestions"


----------



## notthesun (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What you've done guys?  Photo editor is working on mine since C10 presets.

Click to collapse



Because I use the old presets. In the change log of c11 the author says fix for photo editor...


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, restore settings suggestions"

Click to collapse



UH FINNALLLLYYYY it works now,so it was something called filter or something


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> If you've already done uninstalling app through adb go to that section and load the kept presets. Then you'll see the app that needs to restore esp important app to keep working ur phone

Click to collapse



Go to "uninstall" tab in Appcontrol, and load "keptC11", then select restore


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> We must thankful to hamid. Doing these debloating unecesary app to s21 ultra isn't easy. this is trial and error but we help to find which needs to delete, keep and restore right away. I believe this thread is always close to perfection.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the support, and yes it is kinda hard to settle to a preset for everyone since each one has "needs" that differ. You were here since day one, it's must appreciated.


----------



## notthesun (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's fixed in last preset, just apply C11

Click to collapse



After I've applied the c11 kept preset in the unistall tab the photo editor still crash!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

notthesun said:


> After I've applied the c11 kept preset in the unistall tab the photo editor still crash!

Click to collapse



You'll need to apply the preset again from "disabled" tab too


----------



## notthesun (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You'll need to apply the preset again from "disabled" tab too

Click to collapse



Sure,I've done it before posting bit it still crash,maybe I need to start from scratch


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you also go through the other tweaks beside debloating ?

Click to collapse



i did majority of tweaks, now I have all will test few days


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

notthesun said:


> Sure,I've done it before posting bit it still crash,maybe I need to start from scratch

Click to collapse



Restore the app that has "filter" in its name from disabled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 15, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> i did majority of tweaks, now I have all will test few days

Click to collapse



some ADB commands promote performance, others promote battery, choose wisely.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 15, 2022)

Oh btw,keyscafe doesnt work  for me,IM the only one?


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Oh btw,keyscafe doesnt work  for me,IM the only one?

Click to collapse



Nope. I still haven't figured out how to make it work. It just shows up as disabled but no way to enable it back. and it doesn't show up in any of my app lists.


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 15-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C11*​- Restored Photo Editor
> - Fixed Photo Editor crashing (Thanks to @Advenscent for reporting)
> - Managed some apps.
> Waiting for your feedback
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Editor works like a charm now.

Now only if I could figure out what's causing issues with keyscafe. I just can't figure it out.

If its not too much to ask, could you look into it?


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 16, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> Thanks man. Editor works like a charm now.
> 
> Now only if I could figure out what's causing issues with keyscafe. I just can't figure it out.
> 
> If its not too much to ask, could you look into it?

Click to collapse



What is keyscafe?


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What is keyscafe?

Click to collapse



A GoodLuck module that lets you customize samsung keyboard.


----------



## luuphong559 (Mar 16, 2022)

i found in reddit: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/oneui/comments/tep289
It work


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Can I delete all things of bixby but keep the bixby routines working? 
Or should I need to keep something for it


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can I delete all things of bixby but keep the bixby routines working?
> Or should I need to keep something for it

Click to collapse



You cannot do that. You'll need Bixby and it's goodies for routines to work. You can try and see what you'll need for it to keep function. If it doesn't work you can always go back and restore all of em.


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 16, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> If you use device care widget to clear ram, it gets back. I believe that even if it looks disabled, it's still in use.

Click to collapse



seems fine on my end. i use that frequently, especially prior to a gaming session or benchmarking


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can I delete all things of bixby but keep the bixby routines working?
> Or should I need to keep something for it

Click to collapse



don't use anything bixby-related except for routines. disabled the following and routines works just fine:

com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent.dummy
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.samsung.android.visionintelligence
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> don't use anything bixby-related except for routines. disabled the following and routines works just fine:
> 
> com.samsung.android.app.routines
> com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
> ...

Click to collapse



is this list good also for s22 ultra?
my s22 ultra battery life is sucks, and I can see on battery that One UI Home & Google Play Services is running a lot on background, There is something I can do with it?


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> don't use anything bixby-related except for routines. disabled the following and routines works just fine:
> 
> com.samsung.android.app.routines
> com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
> ...

Click to collapse



For real? 
I tried it before but didn't work for me so I have kept bixby and it's craps in order to use routines.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> Thanks man. Editor works like a charm now.
> 
> Now only if I could figure out what's causing issues with keyscafe. I just can't figure it out.
> 
> If its not too much to ask, could you look into it?

Click to collapse



I don't know what that app is or does, so i can't troubleshoot the problem


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can I delete all things of bixby but keep the bixby routines working?
> Or should I need to keep something for it

Click to collapse



I've deleted every Bixby app and Routine's working flawless!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

luuphong559 said:


> i found in reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, I'll add it to OP


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> is this list good also for s22 ultra?
> my s22 ultra battery life is sucks, and I can see on battery that One UI Home & Google Play Services is running a lot on background, There is something I can do with it?

Click to collapse



should work. i'm on a s21u. check if the package names are exactly the same though to be sure. i'd suggest just disabling the apps instead of uninstalling



Advenscent said:


> For real?
> I tried it before but didn't work for me so I have kept bixby and it's craps in order to use routines.

Click to collapse



o ye of li'l faith. edited my previous post. forgot to exclude one service. sorry about that


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> should work. i'm on a s21u. check if the package names are exactly the same though to be sure. i'd suggest just disabling the apps instead of uninstalling
> 
> 
> o ye of li'l faith. edited my previous post. forgot to exclude one service. sorry about that

Click to collapse



A'ight thanks for the info. Will definitely try and if it works then bye-bye bixby.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> should work. i'm on a s21u. check if the package names are exactly the same though to be sure. i'd suggest just disabling the apps instead of uninstalling
> 
> 
> o ye of li'l faith. edited my previous post. forgot to exclude one service. sorry about that

Click to collapse



what is this screen in the picture you added?
how can I find this screen also? 
can help a lot with package names


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't know what that app is or does, so i can't troubleshoot the problem

Click to collapse



No worries man. I'll need to retrace my packages back and figure it out myself. Will update if I find anything worthwhile.


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> what is this screen in the picture you added?
> how can I find this screen also?
> can help a lot with package names

Click to collapse



sd maid


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> No worries man. I'll need to retrace my packages back and figure it out myself. Will update if I find anything worthwhile.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

I need to understand, where can I figure out which package is which app?
and where I can get the full list? is in the ADB appcontrol I can see also the logo of the apps before disable? or can I add the txt file and remove what I want to keep? or the text file is delete immediately after persist it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

*Check OP*​- Updated labels.
- Updated organisation.
- Updated steps to apply presets.
- Separated between "battery" optimisations, and "performance" boosters.
Can't go much clearer than this, let me know what you think.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I need to understand, where can I figure out which package is which app?
> and where I can get the full list? is in the ADB appcontrol I can see also the logo of the apps before disable? or can I add the txt file and remove what I want to keep? or the text file is delete immediately after persist it?

Click to collapse



In Appcontrol, once you load the preset, you'll see all the apps selected and you can uncheck what you really need


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 16, 2022)

Search Bar in settings gone , any fix


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> Search Bar in settings gone , any fix

Click to collapse



Restore settings suggestions from uninstall


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore settings suggestions from uninstall

Click to collapse



Thanks and you are best


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

*I don't know about you guys, but i still have GOS (Game Optimising Service) uninstalled.*​Update incoming ...


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *I don't know about you guys, but i still have GOS (Game Optimising Service) uninstalled.*​

Click to collapse



this is a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

*##### 16-03-2021 ##### MARCH PRESET C12*​- Restored Photo Editor
- Restored Samsung Core services for My Files
- Restored Samsung My Files App
- Restored Search in settings for everyone
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_CHECK __UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 318*
*Kept: 98
Disabled: 1

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> this is a good thing or a bad thing?

Click to collapse



Very, good thing. You should try it


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Very, good thing. You should try it

Click to collapse



I'll tell you what, I'm from my past experience with less successful devices, a little scared of deleting system files.
I have a new device with a very bad battery, that's why I do want to flip some junk files, but how can I really make sure it's not going to knock me out?
Just, for example, I'm one who does not use google assistant or Bixby (apart from routines), and there are other things from Google that I do not use such as duo, etc. How can I remove from myself the worry of ruining the phone and be sure I do not cause damage? Is really using the software as easy as it sounds?


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 16, 2022)

2 - Enable "HIGH" Processing Speed​Same as in Battery settings
*- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
3 - Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​Boosts responsiveness, not related to processing speed
*- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*_
4 - Disable Performance Limit​Boosts performance, increases power consumption/battery charge time/thermal throttling threshold
*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*


does these settings help to save battery life or increase performance , i run all these commands but not sure its good for battery or performance 

or how to revert them back ??


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 16, 2022)

and how to disable remote support from settings ?


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

i have got this messege from adb app control even I don't have any other devices connected to the PC (just USB of my wireless mouse). what am i missing?


----------



## nocio (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> i have got this messege from adb app control even I don't have any other devices connected to the PC (just USB of my wireless mouse). what am i missing?
> View attachment 5562385

Click to collapse



do you use android emulator like bluestack or something similar?


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

nocio said:


> do you use android emulator like bluestack or something similar?

Click to collapse



ammm.. yes i exit from the bluestacks but still the software recognize a phone(oneplus phone, I have s22 ultra)


----------



## luuphong559 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can I delete all things of bixby but keep the bixby routines working?
> Or should I need to keep something for it

Click to collapse



yes, i disable all bixby component (except: bixby routines), it still work


----------



## nocio (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> ammm.. yes i exit from the bluestacks but still the software recognize a phone(oneplus phone, I have s22 ultra)

Click to collapse



close it from task manager, it still runs process in the background


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

nocio said:


> close it from task manager, it still runs process in the background

Click to collapse



searched for an bluestacks on task manager, nothing there.


----------



## nocio (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> searched for an bluestacks on task manager, nothing there.

Click to collapse



try restart pc, check task manager for bluestack process and try again. I've had also this problem and bluestack was the problem


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

nocio said:


> try restart pc, check task manager for bluestack process and try again. I've had also this problem and bluestack was the problem

Click to collapse



great, restart was help. thank you


----------



## luuphong559 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> is this list good also for s22 ultra?
> my s22 ultra battery life is sucks, and I can see on battery that One UI Home & Google Play Services is running a lot on background, There is something I can do with it?

Click to collapse



I turned off some features
Here
One UI Home: App icon badges
Account Google: Web & App Activity, Location history
And do article 4: fix GMS in the thread


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

luuphong559 said:


> I turned off some features
> Here
> One UI Home: App icon badges
> Account Google: Web & App Activity, Location history
> And do article 4: fix GMS in the thread

Click to collapse



how you disable one ui? you dont using this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I'll tell you what, I'm from my past experience with less successful devices, a little scared of deleting system files.
> I have a new device with a very bad battery, that's why I do want to flip some junk files, but how can I really make sure it's not going to knock me out?
> Just, for example, I'm one who does not use google assistant or Bixby (apart from routines), and there are other things from Google that I do not use such as duo, etc. How can I remove from myself the worry of ruining the phone and be sure I do not cause damage? Is really using the software as easy as it sounds?

Click to collapse



- These presets are all already tested, by me and all the other participants in this thread, so you won't brick your phone when applying them.
- When you load the preset into AppControl, you can scroll thru the list of preselected apps and uncheck what you use daily, for you it's google assistant and bixby.
- Debloating will Remove all pre-installed apps and features that aren't necessary for the device's basic function.
- Debloated apps stay in your phone, you can always restore them at any given point and will all come back after factory reset.
- You'd think i'd be going to tell people to delete something that's gonna kill their phones ? I test deleting apps and i risk bricking mine (which happened multiple times actually) just to set a preset of apps that you can safely delete.
- If you accidently delete an app included in the preset that killed a feature you need, you can always ask here for what to restore specifically for that feature, like people always do here, and we'll tell you what apps to restore


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> 2 - Enable "HIGH" Processing Speed​Same as in Battery settings
> *- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
> 3 - Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​Boosts responsiveness, not related to processing speed
> *- *_*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*_
> ...

Click to collapse



Go back to OP now, you'll find them reorganised under either battery optimisation, or, performance optimisaton


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> and how to disable remote support from settings ?

Click to collapse



Still looking to find a solution for that


----------



## luuphong559 (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> how you disable one ui? you dont using this?

Click to collapse



i don't need App icon badges, assistant; in home screen settings and manage google account -> data and privacy


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

luuphong559 said:


> yes, i disable all bixby component (except: bixby routines), it still work

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - These presets are all already tested, by me and all the other participants in this thread, so you won't brick your phone when applying them.
> - When you load the preset into AppControl, you can scroll thru the list of preselected apps and uncheck what you use daily, for you it's google assistant and bixby.
> - Debloating will Remove all pre-installed apps and features that aren't necessary for the device's basic function.
> - Debloated apps stay in your phone, you can always restore them at any given point and will all come back after factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, one more question i have, sorry for bothering you.
in the add appcontrol, when I see all the list, its only show me the package name without logos or something.
there is something that can help me to figure out what is each packages?
and not google play, cause there is over 400 packages ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> is this list good also for s22 ultra?
> my s22 ultra battery life is sucks, and I can see on battery that One UI Home & Google Play Services is running a lot on background, There is something I can do with it?

Click to collapse



Go to OP and do "battery" labeled steps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

luuphong559 said:


> i don't need App icon badges, it show on notification bar

Click to collapse



Just apply the preset, and uncheck the apps you need


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> thanks, one more question i have, sorry for bothering you.
> in the add appcontrol, when I see all the list, its only show me the package name without logos or something.
> there is something that can help me to figure out what is each packages?
> and not google play, cause there is over 400 packages ...

Click to collapse



Did you install *Samsung USB Drivers* ?


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you install *Samsung USB Drivers* ?

Click to collapse



yes ofcourse. restart the software now see it like this




is it ok like this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> yes ofcourse. restart the software now see it like this
> View attachment 5562397
> is it ok like this?

Click to collapse



Yes, those are system apps, they don't have icons. Check OP again, i just added clarification


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Update OP with more AppControl steps​


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, those are system apps, they don't have icons. Check OP again, i just added clarification

Click to collapse



thanks, now last 2 questions (i guess haha)
first, lets say I remove GOS, and after 5 minute I regret it and want to reinstall it. How do I do it?
second, is it recommended to uninstall the apps I choose or to disable them?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> thanks, now last 2 questions (i guess haha)
> first, lets say I remove GOS, and after 5 minute I regret it and want to reinstall it. How do I do it?
> second, is it recommended to uninstall the apps I choose or to disable them?

Click to collapse



- Just go to uninstall tab and restore it
- There are 3 presets, apps to disable, apps to uninstall, and apps to keep. Check OP


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Just go to uninstall tab and restore it
> - There are 3 presets, apps to disable, apps to uninstall, and apps to keep. Check OP

Click to collapse



saw the 3 presets, but in disable preset there is only one package, that's why I'm asking


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> saw the 3 presets, but in disable preset there is only one package, that's why I'm asking

Click to collapse



Yes, we disable what impacts functionality if deleted. Uninstalling Samsung keyboard breaks accessibility settings, so it stays installed but disabled


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, we disable what impacts functionality if deleted. Uninstalling Samsung keyboard breaks accessibility settings, so it stays installed but disabled

Click to collapse



ok thanks.
just an quick suggestion, if you(or any one else) got time, it would be very nice and helpful if side every package, the name of the app will be writen.
you do a magnificent work, thanks!


----------



## blizniak87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Brilliant work. Of course I look at the list, what it be deleted, and compare it to the Samsung full apps list. But honestly this is the best option, maybe not to cut all stuff, but these apps, which are not necessary for me. Thanks to this first of all the battery live is significant better, and secondly - I have installed this, what I want. And i uninstall Samsung keyboard but it does not any impact to accessibility settings.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

one more thing I wish to understand. you wrote 5 things under battery optimization.
1 - what is really the difference between 96 to 120 hz?
2 - how the "high" processing speed is better to the battery?
3 - don't understand the last 3. what is performance limit? what is CPU responsive? and what is meaning of suspend the execution of cached apps? what all these 3 for?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> ok thanks.
> just an quick suggestion, if you(or any one else) got time, it would be very nice and helpful if side every package, the name of the app will be writen.
> you do a magnificent work, thanks!

Click to collapse



You can find that here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

blizniak87 said:


> Brilliant work. Of course I look at the list, what it be deleted, and compare it to the Samsung full apps list. But honestly this is the best option, maybe not to cut all stuff, but these apps, which are not necessary for me. Thanks to this first of all the battery live is significant better, and secondly - I have installed this, what I want. And i uninstall Samsung keyboard but it does not any impact to accessibility settings.

Click to collapse



I'll look into that, it'd be great if we can finally uninstall it. Thanks for your input


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> one more thing I wish to understand. you wrote 5 things under battery optimization.
> 1 - what is really the difference between 96 to 120 hz?
> 2 - how the "high" processing speed is better to the battery?
> 3 - don't understand the last 3. what is performance limit? what is CPU responsive? and what is meaning of suspend the execution of cached apps? what all these 3 for?

Click to collapse



1 - The difference is not perceivable, but limiting refresh rate to 96 improves battery life
2 - Updated OP this morning, check again
3 - Those are settings to either help performance, or battery.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1 - Not perceivable, but very battery efficient
> 2 - Updated OP this morning, check again
> 3 - Those are settings to either help performance, or battery.

Click to collapse



3 still dont very clear for me. I will try to search on it a little. 
Tell me, if some day there will be samsung software update, those app i uninstalll or disabled will still be uninstalll, right?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> 3 still dont very clear for me. I will try to search on it a little.
> Tell me, if some day there will be samsung software update, those app i uninstalll or disabled will still be uninstalll, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, but we recommend to restore everything before system update or factory reset


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, but we recommend to restore everything before system update or factory reset

Click to collapse



Ok, thats why everything is on txt file, easy to delete again. 
Very thanks for your help and the calming answers, you are great person.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> 3 still dont very clear for me. I will try to search on it a little.
> Tell me, if some day there will be samsung software update, those app i uninstalll or disabled will still be uninstalll, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, but we recommend to restore everything before system update or factory reset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Fixed OP inverted commands for:​4 - Enable Performance Restriction​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

blizniak87 said:


> Brilliant work. Of course I look at the list, what it be deleted, and compare it to the Samsung full apps list. But honestly this is the best option, maybe not to cut all stuff, but these apps, which are not necessary for me. Thanks to this first of all the battery live is significant better, and secondly - I have installed this, what I want. And i uninstall Samsung keyboard but it does not any impact to accessibility settings.

Click to collapse



Thank you
Accessibility settings still depends on Samsung Keyboard being installed. Are you sure you followed the steps ?


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

does the RAM+ has any effect on battery? I set my RAM+ to 8GB from settings.


----------



## blizniak87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you
> Accessibility settings still depends on Samsung Keyboard being installed. Are you sure you followed the steps ?

Click to collapse



No problem at all. Am I writing about the the same issue?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> does the RAM+ has any effect on battery? I set my RAM+ to 8GB from settings.

Click to collapse



Not related to battery.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

blizniak87 said:


> No problem at all. Am I writing about the the same issue?

Click to collapse



Just restore Samsung Keyboard, then disable it.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not related to battery.

Click to collapse



After running these commands in ADB App control, my single core performance drastically decreased. 
- Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness
- Disable Performance Limit
- Disable Suspend the Execution of Cached Apps
- Change RAM Plus settings to 0
- Change ZRAM settings to 0.



Should I change them back or not worry about Geekbench results? 
The result at the very top is after I ran all the commands. The one right under it is my device stock. 
I'm on S22 Ultra 512gb US Unlocked Snapdragon. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> After running these commands in ADB App control, my single core performance drastically decreased.
> - Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness
> - Disable Performance Limit
> - Disable Suspend the Execution of Cached Apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing your results. Keep in mind that:
- Benchmark results will vary depending on multiple factors, not just ADB commands
- Did you make sure to apply "extreme performance" optimisations, and not "extreme battery" ?
- 3200 is low for S22, i get 3400-3600 on my S21.
- Suspend the execution of cached apps improves battery when idle, not related to performance in a direct way


----------



## George Musat (Mar 16, 2022)

Did you seen any improvments at number 3 fix one ui lag?


----------



## Lurien (Mar 16, 2022)

Was bass boost command eliminated?


----------



## Michael root (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for sharing your results. Keep in mind that:
> - Benchmark results will vary depending on multiple factors, not just ADB commands
> - Did you make sure to apply "extreme performance" optimisations, and not "extreme battery" ?
> - 3200 is low for S22, i get 3400-3600 on my S21.
> - Suspend the execution of cached apps improves battery when idle, not related to performance in a direct way

Click to collapse



I have the same problem the results are similar in an s21 it does not exceed 3200


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Was bass boost command eliminated?

Click to collapse



Yes, it has no effect for me. Might be related to soundalive which is deleted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Michael root said:


> I have the same problem the results are similar in an s21 it does not exceed 3200

Click to collapse



Take a look at OP, there are plenty of optimisations available.


----------



## Lurien (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Take a look at OP, there are plenty of optimisations available.

Click to collapse



Ok. Didn't h


Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it has no effect for me. Might be related to soundalive which is deleted

Click to collapse



Oh ok. I didn't notice any effect either.  I thought I had done something wrong. Thanks


----------



## blizniak87 (Mar 16, 2022)

1 - Change Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits​For adaptive refresh rate displays only (1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
*- *_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 48.0*_

How to restore settings to default, after trying above in console command line ADB AppControl? I have s22 ultra 12/512.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

blizniak87 said:


> 1 - Change Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits​For adaptive refresh rate displays only (1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
> *- *_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 48.0*_
> 
> How to restore settings to default, after trying above in console command line ADB AppControl? I have s22 ultra 12/512.

Click to collapse



Default is 120 & 1


----------



## George Musat (Mar 16, 2022)

i wonder if sammy would actally USE THE 10HZ adaptive because i know the 48 is the lowest


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Default is 120 & 1

Click to collapse



if i set the lower refresh rate to 48 instead of 1, its good for battery also?
i want to keep higher at 120


----------



## George Musat (Mar 16, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i wonder if sammy would actally USE THE 10HZ adaptive because i know the 48 is the lowest

Click to collapse



i heard they deleted something and now 10hz didn t even exist


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i wonder if sammy would actally USE THE 10HZ adaptive because i know the 48 is the lowest

Click to collapse



Each phone has its hardware capabilities


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> if i set the lower refresh rate to 48 instead of 1, its good for battery also?
> i want to keep higher at 120

Click to collapse



You can set whatever value you like, but 48hz consumes more power than 1hz.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i heard they deleted something and now 10hz didn t even exist

Click to collapse



That's for S22 base model, lowest observed is 24hz


----------



## maor23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, you can set whatever value you like.

Click to collapse



the question is if it help to battery?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Was bass boost command eliminated?

Click to collapse



Check OP again, restored all old commands, enjoy


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> the question is if it help to battery?

Click to collapse



Refreshing the screen at higher rates consumes higher power, it's simple electronics. That's why power saving mode limits refresh rate to 60, that's also why maps and video calling apps are restricted to 60.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

maor23 said:


> the question is if it help to battery?

Click to collapse



No, it won't help battery, since 48hz demands more power than 1hz


----------



## blizniak87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's for S22 base model, lowest observed is 24hz

Click to collapse



I put 1 & 120 Hz and lowest is 24Hz on my s22 ultra.


----------



## blizniak87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just restore Samsung Keyboard, then disable it.

Click to collapse



Sorry - my mistake. I checked and of course I have disabled Samsung Keyboard not deleted. That's why it is working.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Each phone has its hardware capabilities

Click to collapse



you know that s21 ultra is capable for down to 10hz right?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

blizniak87 said:


> Sorry - my mistake. I checked and of course I have disabled Samsung Keyboard not deleted. That's why it is working.

Click to collapse



I thought so, no problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

George Musat said:


> you know that s21 ultra is capable for down to 10hz right?

Click to collapse



That's literally what the post you replied to says


----------



## erickvb (Mar 16, 2022)

when clicking on the checkbox independent of the system menu, it will disappear, if you click deselecting the selection it comes back.
Does anyone know how to fix?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

erickvb said:


> when clicking on the checkbox independent of the system menu, it will disappear, if you click deselecting the selection it comes back.
> Does anyone know how to fix?

Click to collapse



Same for me, i don't know exactly what causes it


----------



## erickvb (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same for me, i don't know exactly what causes it

Click to collapse


We can survive without it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 16, 2022)

erickvb said:


> We can survive without it.

Click to collapse



Haha nice one


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.

Click to collapse



Why to disable it, doesn't it save battery..???


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall experience.
> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> _*I - GENERAL OPTIMISATION*_​*1 - Settings to check*​In your *Settings app*, search the following:
> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you know what adb commands to disabled or remove this Remote Support?


----------



## 416852 (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm unable to use motion photos, I can turn it on and off but nothing happens when I take a picture in the gallery. There is no motion photo (video) taken with my photos. Anyone know what would have caused this? I thought I restored everything related to the camera but I still can't get it to work? Any ideas?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Why to disable it, doesn't it save battery..???

Click to collapse



No, it's better off disabled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

416852 said:


> I'm unable to use motion photos, I can turn it on and off but nothing happens when I take a picture in the gallery. There is no motion photo (video) taken with my photos. Anyone know what would have caused this? I thought I restored everything related to the camera but I still can't get it to work? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Did you apply motion adb commands from IIIB - 4 in OP? If yes, revert them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Do you know what adb commands to disabled or remove this Remote Support?
> 
> View attachment 5563011

Click to collapse



Still looking at it, no idea till now.


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 17, 2022)

erickvb said:


> when clicking on the checkbox independent of the system menu, it will disappear, if you click deselecting the selection it comes back.
> Does anyone know how to fix?

Click to collapse



Same to me. Theres a game that when you want to exit. Choice of yes or no is not visible too


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still looking at it, no idea till now.

Click to collapse




Thank you I hope it can be remove, Anyway do you know what app is responsible in the notification panel  about the Device control and Media output buttons? Mine is gone.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Same to me. Theres a game that when you want to exit. Choice of yes or no is not visible too

Click to collapse



You should contact the game developer


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Thank you I hope it can be remove, Anyway do you know what app is responsible in the notification panel  about the Device control and Media output buttons? Mine is gone.

Click to collapse



Yes, restore "media and devices", then reboot


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, restore "media and devices", then reboot

Click to collapse




Thank you, It works. Please do let us know if you manage to find a way to get rid of the Remote support, In my S22 OneUI 4.1 when I click it automatically installed smart tutor while in my S10e clicking it redirected or a pop up in galaxy store smart tutor app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

I-2 Battery Calibration​Just added a new tweak, it's amazing how it fixes battery life, You guys should try it !

It's* I-2 in OP*​


----------



## erickvb (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should contact the game developerIt would not be the case that it was related to the problem I reported.

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

You reported a problem in the system ui, he reported a problem in a game.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I-2 Battery Calibration​Just added a new tweak, it's amazing how it fixes battery life, You guys should try it !
> 
> It's* I-2 in OP*​

Click to collapse



It's not very recommended to do so, cause it shorting the battery life


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I-2 Battery Calibration​Just added a new tweak, it's amazing how it fixes battery life, You guys should try it !
> 
> It's* I-2 in OP*​

Click to collapse



Have you tried it? Is there any battery improvement?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

maor23 said:


> It's not very recommended to do so, cause it shorting the battery life

Click to collapse



Doing it once in while can be good for the battery health, i don't recommend calibrating it everyday. Of course, feel free to skip it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Have you tried it? Is there any battery improvement?

Click to collapse



I did, the improvements were noticeable right away. When you calibrate, stats are reset and it at least eliminates the  miscalculations.  Most of us face it when a certain % holds longer than another, which means it's not calibrated. Other symptoms might be a sudden change in battery %, or just bad battery life in general.


----------



## TechNoobForSale (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm assuming this doesn't work for Samsung devices that use One UI releases that came before 3.0


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

TechNoobForSale said:


> I'm assuming this doesn't work for Samsung devices before S21.

Click to collapse



You would be wrong, this whole guide is universal.


----------



## TechNoobForSale (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You would be wrong, this whole guide is universal.

Click to collapse



So this could work on my N960F on One UI 2.5? I also have root and I am just looking for performance and remove cpu throttling


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

TechNoobForSale said:


> So this could work on my N960F on One UI 2.5? I also have root and I am just looking for performance and remove cpu throttling

Click to collapse



Yes, it does work. So battery isn't your first concern ?


----------



## TechNoobForSale (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So battery isn't your first concern ?

Click to collapse



No. It is the least one of my concerns. I am just looking for performance and break records on benchmarks with this device (which I already did). But I hate throttling. Limits my scores. I could get even more than this. Exynos 9810 is powerful


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

TechNoobForSale said:


> No. It is the least one of my concerns. I am just looking for performance and break records on benchmarks with this device (which I already did). But I hate throttling. Limits my scores. I could get even more than this. Exynos 9810 is powerful

Click to collapse



That's a pretty good score you got there. Did you check the "performance" section in the guide ?


----------



## TechNoobForSale (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's a pretty good score you got there. Did you check the "performance" section in the guide ?

Click to collapse



Yes. Once I get home I'll try out those ADB commands. If throttling is eliminated or at least less aggressive in lowering frequencies, I might be able to reach Exynos 990 scores


----------



## maor23 (Mar 17, 2022)

maybe you know, there is any adb command that I can change the Protection battery in battery settings from 85% to 80 or maybe 75?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

TechNoobForSale said:


> Yes. Once I get home I'll try out those ADB commands. If throttling is eliminated or at least less aggressive in lowering frequencies, I might be able to reach Exynos 990 scores

Click to collapse



You're already onpar with E9825, which is huge. 990 is around 2600+ if i remember correctrly


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

maor23 said:


> maybe you know, there is any adb command that I can change the Protection battery in battery settings from 85% to 80 or maybe 75?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, no. There's a command to enable/disable the feature, but not to set it at a different value.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Unfortunately, no. There's a command to enable/disable the feature, but not to set it at a different value.

Click to collapse



So bad to me.  
I want to charge at night and tell the phone that when it went to 85%, it will stop charge - even if the phone still connected to the charger.
But in this case, right now, if I enable the protect battery with bixby routine, it will stop at 85%, go down to 84% and then again to 85%, like recursive charger, and its not good for me.
Hope you have something for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

maor23 said:


> So bad to me.
> I want to charge at night and tell the phone that when it went to 85%, it will stop charge - even if the phone still connected to the charger.
> But in this case, right now, if I enable the protect battery with bixby routine, it will stop at 85%, go down to 84% and then again to 85%, like recursive charger, and its not good for me.
> Hope you have something for me

Click to collapse



Stopping it would bring it down overnight, so the official system is better actually since it will keep it at 85.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Stopping it would bring it down overnight, so the official system is better actually since it will keep it at 85.

Click to collapse



Just recieved an software update for my s22 ultra, so i need to recover the apps I uninstallled and after update uninstalll again?


----------



## 416852 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you apply motion adb commands from IIIB - 4 in OP? If yes, revert them

Click to collapse



All I did in adb was set the processing speed to high, but I went ahead and still set all the motion commands to 1 and still not able to get any motion photos to take?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

416852 said:


> All I did in adb was set the processing speed to high, but I went ahead and still set all the motion commands to 1 and still not able to get any motion photos to take?

Click to collapse



There might be a missing app. I never use motion photos so i don't really know what are their dependencies.
If enabling all motion adb commands didn't solve the problem, you should set them back to 0 again.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 17, 2022)

I uninstallled something, dont know what yet, that make my phone scroll very laggy, youtube, facebook and instagram, all very slow scroll, and im on 120hz with wqhd


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I uninstallled something, dont know what yet, that make my phone scroll very laggy, youtube, facebook and instagram, all very slow scroll, and im on 120hz with wqhd

Click to collapse



I don't think it's an app, there's no app that "make things smooth". Also, i have the extreme preset applied, and everything is smooth for me. If debloating is problematic for you, just restore everything


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 17, 2022)

after updating to One UI 4.1  *settings app* not working , crashing when ever opening it .. cant connect WIFI also

after update i cleared the cache and repair app also

*in Safe Mode results are same *


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> after updating to One UI 4.1  *settings app* not working , crashing when ever opening it .. cant connect WIFI also
> 
> after update i cleared the cache and repair app also
> 
> *in Safe Mode results are same *

Click to collapse



I still didn't get the update, I'll update the presets once i get a look at it.
It's recommanded in OP to restore everything before the update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Just recieved an software update for my s22 ultra, so i need to recover the apps I uninstallled and after update uninstalll again?

Click to collapse



Yes, Restore everything before updating like stated in OP


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 17, 2022)

This what I've talking too. I also have this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

For the record, i restored everything to apply the update as you can see, and i still have that glitch where it hides checkbox. It's a samsung thing, nothing to do with debloating.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> after updating to One UI 4.1  *settings app* not working , crashing when ever opening it .. cant connect WIFI also
> 
> after update i cleared the cache and repair app also
> 
> *in Safe Mode results are same *

Click to collapse



I just updated, applied the preset and even deleted new things, settings works fine for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

Testing the new preset for OneUI 4.1 ....


----------



## 416852 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There might be a missing app. I never use motion photos so i don't really know what are their dependencies.
> If enabling all motion adb commands didn't solve the problem, you should set them back to 0 again.

Click to collapse



I use my spen and say there was something on air actions. So I didn't want to turn that off.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

416852 said:


> I use my spen and say there was something on air actions. So I didn't want to turn that off.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure they were off already. For S-Pen, look for "FACM" in the uninstalled tab


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

Great news, GOS still removable via ADB in OneUI 4.1 !​I did a factory reset after flashing the update, and i insisted multiple times for it to go away.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

*##### 17-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C13*​- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_CHECK __UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 326
Kept: 93
Disabled: 1

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Great news, GOS still removable via ADB in OneUI 4.1 !​I did a factory reset after flashing the update, and i insisted multiple times for it to go away.

Click to collapse



I just want to know what are the benefits for a normal user?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I just want to know what are the benefits for a normal user?

Click to collapse



Disables throttling of performance for everyday apps


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disables throttling of performance for everyday apps

Click to collapse



So disabling it in game booster is not enough?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

It is finally possible to Disable RAM Plus! (And it sticks)​*Check OP* for instructions


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh what background check does?


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It is finally possible to Disable RAM Plus! (And it sticks)​*Check OP* for instructions

Click to collapse



how > OP not updated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> So disabling it in game booster is not enough?

Click to collapse



Not sure, never compared. Feel free to test it out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> @Hamid Chikh what background check does?

Click to collapse



Blocks Wakelocks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> View attachment 5563905

Click to collapse



Great boost you got there, earned your place in OP !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> how > OP not updated

Click to collapse



Check III-4


----------



## huzidada (Mar 17, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh How do I apply the ADB tweaks in the ADB App


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Great boost you got there, earned your place in OP !

Click to collapse



Thanks 
I didn t even had a lot of optimisations as I just factory reseted


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

Is it good like this? Or i need to disable all the options here


----------



## George Musat (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Is it good like this? Or i need to disable all the options hereView attachment 5563909

Click to collapse



Wth I keep disabling it and it turns on back


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

huzidada said:


> @Hamid Chikh How do I apply the ADB tweaks in the ADB App

Click to collapse



Console tab


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 17, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Is it good like this? Or i need to disable all the options hereView attachment 5563909

Click to collapse



Great, just disable the feature, no need to go thru the apps


----------



## huzidada (Mar 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Console tab

Click to collapse



Sorry I know the console tab but I have no indicator if its been applied


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 18, 2022)

For your battery stats to reset, why not just do it this way?

Unplug phone

Open phone dialer and type *#0228# then click “Quick Start” then press “OK” when the warning prompt comes up.

Go back to phone dialer and type *#9900# then scroll down to “batterystats.bin reset” and click it.

Reboot phone


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 18, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Sorry I know the console tab but I have no indicator if its been applied

Click to collapse



not using the tool but since it still uses ADB, i'm almost 100% sure it's applied. you can still check via ADB (i personally use LADB instead) by replacing "put" with "get" and removing the value. so, as an example, for:

```
adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
```
just issue out:

```
adb shell settings get global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness
```
depending on what you previously invoked there, command should return a 0 or 1


----------



## Michael root (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for sharing your results. Keep in mind that:
> - Benchmark results will vary depending on multiple factors, not just ADB commands
> - Did you make sure to apply "extreme performance" optimisations, and not "extreme battery" ?
> - 3200 is low for S22, i get 3400-3600 on my S21.
> - Suspend the execution of cached apps improves battery when idle, not related to performance in a direct way

Click to collapse



1) Hi thanks for replying. Despite my initial complaint, I've managed to get 8h SOT running the battery from 100% to 20% on my S22U Snapdragon 512gb, with a screen off time of 4hrs because I was using the phone heavily from 12pm to 12am. That's with using the presets you provided while keeping some apps that I use enabled. I'm using FHD+ with Adaptive Motion Smoothness. I think if I use your command to change the refresh rate I'll get a little more juice, or change to standard motion.

2) My Geekbench results were
Single-Core Score: 1202
Multi-Core Score: 3325
I have my settings following your "extreme performance" suggestions.

3) One question, I have the option to change my Processing speed on my toggle panel from Optimized, High, or Maximum, so is it really necessary to run the command of "Enable Enhanced CPU Responsiveness"?? Isn't it the same thing? Will changing one affect the other? If it uses more battery then I'll disable it because the phone is already fast as lighting, with just Processing speed set to high.

Edit: My bad, just read your post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...de-complete-oneui-boost.4376755/post-86570493 and it answered my question. Would still like to know the difference between them though.

4) Are there any ADB commands that I need to re-enter after reboot or will these all stick? I can confirm RAM Plus stays at 0GB no matter how many times I reboot, but I can't tell for the others.

Thanks for the good work.


----------



## Aizenvalt (Mar 18, 2022)

Uhh anyone have any idea why my call settings are greyed out? can't figure it out.... maybe i disabled something that i shouldn't in the debloating process.





SOLVED:

Turns out its bcs i turned on airplane mode....Now its not greyed out anymore. Not bcs of something on the debloat list.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 18, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> not using the tool but since it still uses ADB, i'm almost 100% sure it's applied. you can still check via ADB (i personally use LADB instead) by replacing "put" with "get" and removing the value. so, as an example, for:
> 
> ```
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> ...

Click to collapse




Does this get command will be able to remove the remote_control in the settings? Thats the remote support line in the bottom of the settings.


----------



## almora9 (Mar 18, 2022)

IV-B - EXTREME BATTERY OPTIMISATION
1 - Change Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits
For adaptive refresh rate displays only (1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0


hello
Do these values apply to s21ultra?
(1/10/24/48/....)


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a Question:
what's about this two ADB Commands here?

_adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default
adb shell settings put global ZRAM 0_

Are these no more relevant?

By the way, the Command _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default _has not working on my S22 Ultra (i have wrote this in this thread here), but _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 _seems that works. But how can i check this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Sorry I know the console tab but I have no indicator if its been applied

Click to collapse



You can check in your phone if it shows an option for 0GB to know that it worked


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> For your battery stats to reset, why not just do it this way?
> 
> Unplug phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's very bad for battery, actually


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> not using the tool but since it still uses ADB, i'm almost 100% sure it's applied. you can still check via ADB (i personally use LADB instead) by replacing "put" with "get" and removing the value. so, as an example, for:
> 
> ```
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Michael root said:


> View attachment 5564039
> 
> View attachment 5564041

Click to collapse



??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> 1) Hi thanks for replying. Despite my initial complaint, I've managed to get 8h SOT running the battery from 100% to 20% on my S22U Snapdragon 512gb, with a screen off time of 4hrs because I was using the phone heavily from 12pm to 12am. That's with using the presets you provided while keeping some apps that I use enabled. I'm using FHD+ with Adaptive Motion Smoothness. I think if I use your command to change the refresh rate I'll get a little more juice, or change to standard motion.
> 
> 2) My Geekbench results were
> Single-Core Score: 1202
> ...

Click to collapse



They stick after reboot, but they go away when changing processing speed manually


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Does this get command will be able to remove the remote_control in the settings? Thats the remote support line in the bottom of the settings.

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

almora9 said:


> IV-B - EXTREME BATTERY OPTIMISATION
> 1 - Change Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits
> For adaptive refresh rate displays only (1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can always set minimum to 1, and it'll follow hardware limit. For exemple, on my S21, setting it to 1 results in just defaulting to 48.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> I have a Question:
> what's about this two ADB Commands here?
> 
> _adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1 default
> ...

Click to collapse



They are relevant.
Don't put "default", check OP for updated commands
Check post #1232


----------



## Xerme (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a problem after debloat and i dont know how to fix it. The problem is is that i can't connect my Watch 4, When i tryed i oppened the Wereable App, the smartwatch appears , but the app stucks in the screen of Accept Data Policity, if i touch in continue nothing happens. And the next problem is, if a delete a Fingerprint, Samsung Pay ask me to put it again, ok but when i tryed the app stucks in Opening Secure Keyboard. What can i do :c I want to use my Smartwatch but let my phone debloated. What is the app or service i need no reinstall or enable to fix this.

i attached my unistalled Apps and Disabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Xerme said:


> I have a problem after debloat and i dont know how to fix it. The problem is is that i can't connect my Watch 4, When i tryed i oppened the Wereable App, the smartwatch appears , but the app stucks in the screen of Accept Data Policity, if i touch in continue nothing happens. And the next problem is, if a delete a Fingerprint, Samsung Pay ask me to put it again, ok but when i tryed the app stucks in Opening Secure Keyboard. What can i do :c I want to use my Smartwatch but let my phone debloated. What is the app or service i need no reinstall or enable to fix this.
> 
> i attached my unistalled Apps and Disabled.

Click to collapse



We already discussed that in this thread, it's companion device manager. Search thru the thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It is finally possible to Disable RAM Plus! (And it sticks)​*Check OP* for instructions

Click to collapse



Turns out, disabling RAM plus triggers ZRAM to be enabled. So i *updated OP* with instructions to disable ZRAM too


----------



## Xerme (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> We already discussed that in this thread, it's companion device manager. Search thru the thread

Click to collapse



Yeaah thanks now works, sorry. And for the Samsung Pay Issue? I mean the safety keyboard. I mean is the typical keyboard when u put ur PIN to pay.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Xerme said:


> Yeaah thanks now works, sorry. And for the Samsung Pay Issue? I mean the safety keyboard. I mean is the typical keyboard when u put ur PIN to pay.

Click to collapse



If you need Samsung Keyboard or Samsung pass, restore them


----------



## Xerme (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you need Samsung Keyboard or Samsung pass, restore them

Click to collapse



Ok thanks, and the last thing. Sorry about the questions im noob in this. :C.
In the accessibility settings, in Installed Apps if i touch in one of the Apps, the apps freezes and clooses.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Xerme said:


> Ok thanks, and the last thing. Sorry about the questions im noob in this. :C.
> In the accessibility settings, in Installed Apps if i touch in one of the Apps, the apps freezes and clooses.

Click to collapse



I have apps in accessibility too, never had that problem. Did you apply instructions in preset update post ?


----------



## Xerme (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I have apps in accessibility too, never had that problem. Did you apply instructions in preset update post ?

Click to collapse



I only Cleared Cache and Reapir Apps

PD: The search Bar in settings, to search a setting i mean. What APK is? to reinstalled because i need it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Xerme said:


> I only Cleared Cache and Reapir Apps
> 
> PD: The search Bar in settings, to search a setting i mean. What APK is? to reinstalled because i need it

Click to collapse



Setting suggestions for search


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

Is really that bad to have ramplus at 8gb?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

Is it now disabled?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Is it now disabled?
> View attachment 5564255

Click to collapse



i forgot to reboot after every command thats why i m asking


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's very bad for battery, actually

Click to collapse



Why?  all you're doing is resetting the stat counter to the high point (100%) so it can relearn.

Explain plz.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Why?  all you're doing is resetting the stat counter to the high point (100%) so it can relearn.
> 
> Explain plz.

Click to collapse



To reset "learning", all you have to do is wipe data of SDHMS. But that combination you did might result in bad consequences like faulty battery. I don't recommend doing that.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out, disabling RAM plus triggers ZRAM to be enabled. So i *updated OP* with instructions to disable ZRAM too

Click to collapse



Does this RAM plus & Zram commands will stick every reboot? Or we need to run those commanss every after we reboot our device? Thank you!


----------



## HotPixelManiac (Mar 18, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Hello! after doing loading presets i noticed that my phone can no longer check for software updates ? may i know the reason why ?

also which of the 3 below enables the device to check for software updates?

software update - com.wssyncmldm
software update - com.sec.android.soagent
systemupdate - com.sec.android.systemupdate


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall experience.
> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> _*I - GENERAL OPTIMISATION*_​*1 - Settings to check*​In your *Settings app*, search the following:
> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



A very well done and clean OP hamid! thanks for separating Extreme Battery Optimization and Extreme Performance Optimization. im on Latest Presets now


----------



## Michael root (Mar 18, 2022)

I won the place in op?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Does this RAM plus & Zram commands will stick every reboot? Or we need to run those commanss every after we reboot our device? Thank you!

Click to collapse



They stick thankfully


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

HotPixelManiac said:


> @Hamid Chikh Hello! after doing loading presets i noticed that my phone can no longer check for software updates ? may i know the reason why ?
> 
> also which of the 3 below enables the device to check for software updates?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
Yes, we delete system update app, you can reinstall it when an update is on the horizon. It's the first 2 apps:
software update - com.wssyncmldm
software update - com.sec.android.soagent
Do not restore the 3rd one


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> They stick thankfully

Click to collapse




How do we check if zram is disabled? RAM plus too OneUI4 not 4.1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> A very well done and clean OP hamid! thanks for separating Extreme Battery Optimization and Extreme Performance Optimization. im on Latest Presets now

Click to collapse



I took your advice, thank you for the help and support since day one!


----------



## HotPixelManiac (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi!
> Yes, we delete system update app, you can reinstall it when an update is on the horizon. It's the first 2 apps:
> software update - com.wssyncmldm
> software update - com.sec.android.soagent
> Do not restore the 3rd one

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the reply!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Michael root said:


> I won the place in op?

Click to collapse



Hell yes you did !
Congratulations


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> How do we check if zram is disabled? RAM plus too OneUI4 not 4.1

Click to collapse



Post #1232
adb shell settings get global zram_enabled


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Post #1232

Click to collapse




Post #1232 was adb commands of cpu Responsiveness? That's related to the zram?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Post #1232 was adb commands of cpu Responsiveness? That's related to the zram?

Click to collapse



I meant the same method, here you go
adb shell settings get global zram_enabled


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I took your advice, thank you for the help and support since day one!

Click to collapse



-However after doing all commands on extreme battery optimization section do we need to reboot our phone again?

-and is running commands on console tab of ADBapp are working?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> However after doing all commands on extreme battery optimization section do we need to reboot our phone again?

Click to collapse



It's always a good idea to reboot


----------



## HotPixelManiac (Mar 18, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Would you know which apps in preset enables loading of maps in google maps ?

my phone opens google maps but it is not showing the map. Ive set location to ON but the literal map still does not show up. other functions of google maps works fine like search , photos etc.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Updated OP with even more ADB tweaks !!​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

HotPixelManiac said:


> @Hamid Chikh Would you know which apps in preset enables loading of maps in google maps ?
> 
> my phone opens google maps but it is not showing the map. Ive set location to ON but the literal map still does not show up. other functions of google maps works fine like search , photos etc.

Click to collapse



That would be enabling mobile data connection, my friend
I didn't delete parts of Google maps, we're not at that level yet.


----------



## HotPixelManiac (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That would be enabling mobile data connection, my friend
> I didn't delete parts of Google maps, we're not at that level yet.

Click to collapse



Sorry it must have just loaded too long for the maps to not load. Thank you again! Google maps is working fine now!


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

Bro so didnt restarted after every adb command for ram plus,but it is still disabled,is it good?


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 18, 2022)

I was looking at the default values on the S22 Ultra.

My ram was set to 8.

BUT interestingly.

zram_enabled was also default set to 1.

Disabling RAM Plus will trigger ZRAM, disable it too
*- adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0

Thoughts?*


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 18, 2022)

Can we run all command tru ADBapp console tab right?


----------



## JayeDohe (Mar 18, 2022)

so...i understand these settings are for the s21 but will these changes work on other devices, such as the note 8?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro so didnt restarted after every adb command for ram plus,but it is still disabled,is it good?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> I was looking at the default values on the S22 Ultra.
> 
> My ram was set to 8.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Disable both for the best experience


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Can we run all command tru ADBapp console tab right?

Click to collapse



Yes, i use cmd from ADB driver folder


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

JayeDohe said:


> so...i understand these settings are for the s21 but will these changes work on other devices, such as the note 8?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can try whatever you please.
Obviously, some features like RAMPlus aren't available for Note 8, so I'd guess that enabling/disabling those won't have any impact on your device.
You can always disable zram which is equivalent.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro so didnt restarted after every adb command for ram plus,but it is still disabled,is it good?

Click to collapse



Bro please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Right here @George Musat


----------



## George Musat (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Right here @George Musat

Click to collapse



im blind lol
thanks!


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 18, 2022)

I still don't understand how you did it.
I tried uninstalling, it keeps coming back.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> I still don't understand how you did it.
> I tried uninstalling, it keeps coming back.

Click to collapse



It was right after a factory reset.
Ironically, now after OneUI 4.1, i did factory reset yesterday, and i can't remove it anymore. No Matter how hard i try, it's stuck.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 1
> - adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0

Click to collapse



Can you explain these..???


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 0

Click to collapse



This one resets to 1 after reboot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Can you explain these..???

Click to collapse



- Stops logging
- Improves idle
- Disabled nearby service already deleted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> This one resets to 1 after reboot.

Click to collapse



Never noticed, thanks for the update


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Stops logging
> - Improves idle
> - Disabled nearby service already deleted

Click to collapse



Stops logging one resets to 1 after reboot.


----------



## maxius4 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall experience.
> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE
> View attachment 5564753*

Click to collapse



I love you have a way to donate coffee? As it's dedicated people like you that makes ALL THE things better


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Stops logging one resets to 1 after reboot.

Click to collapse



It doesn't reset for me, it sticks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

maxius4 said:


> I love you have a way to donate coffee? As it's dedicated people like you that makes ALL THE things better

Click to collapse



Oh thanks man, it's appreciated.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It doesn't reset for me, it sticks

Click to collapse



maybe because I was trying it in  one Ui 2.5
I'll try it in 4.0 and check.
Does it improves performance..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> maybe because I was trying it in  one Ui 2.5
> I'll try it in 4.0 and check.
> Does it improves performance..???

Click to collapse



Apps load a lot faster


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

*UPDATED OP*​*4 - MIGHT Disable Game Optimising Service (GOS)*

*Can you guys confirm ? I'm still looking into GOS*


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 19, 2022)

Alright. I made keyscafe work. 

It wasn't related to anything debloating or anything I uninstalled or disabled or so I figured cuz once I downgraded the app version it just worked. Talk about head scratching.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> Alright. I made keyscafe work.
> 
> It wasn't related to anything debloating or anything I uninstalled or disabled or so I figured cuz once I downgraded the app version it just worked. Talk about head scratching.

Click to collapse



Great to know ! Enjoy


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I meant the same method, here you go
> adb shell settings get global zram_enabled

Click to collapse




Zram still enabled, why?


----------



## bindassever (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi guys my accesibility is force closing. I am trying to give accesibility permission to my password manager, and it just force closesthe accesibility.

Any help?


----------



## skiku (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 12 - Improve App responsiveness​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Is it supposed to be 0 here?


----------



## JayeDohe (Mar 19, 2022)

JayeDohe said:


> so...i understand these settings are for the s21 but will these changes work on other devices, such as the note 8?

Click to collapse



okay that's fair. i'll test things out and see what does & doesn't work. thank you!


----------



## HotPixelManiac (Mar 19, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  I want to enable Wifi Calling on my phone. Already restored "wifi calling" in appControl but wifi calling still isnt enabled on my phone. 

Would you know what else do i need to restore in AppControl to enable wifi calling ?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 19, 2022)

It is possible to disable any kind of sleeping Modes on the S22 Ultra with ADB Commands?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

I cannot find keys cafe anywhere and it drains battery,TF?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Hi guys my accesibility is force closing. I am trying to give accesibility permission to my password manager, and it just force closesthe accesibility.
> 
> Any help?

Click to collapse



Don't delete Samsung keyboard, just disable it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it supposed to be 0 here?

Click to collapse



You're right, it's 1. Thanks for reporting it's fixed now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

HotPixelManiac said:


> @Hamid Chikh  I want to enable Wifi Calling on my phone. Already restored "wifi calling" in appControl but wifi calling still isnt enabled on my phone.
> 
> Would you know what else do i need to restore in AppControl to enable wifi calling ?

Click to collapse



We already established the list of apps to restore for WiFi calling to work, look through the thread, please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> It is possible to disable any kind of sleeping Modes on the S22 Ultra with ADB Commands?

Click to collapse



Yes, why do you want to ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I cannot find keys cafe anywhere and it drains battery,TF?View attachment 5565187

Click to collapse



That's off topic, remove it please


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's off topic, remove it please

Click to collapse



Why? I think this preset is at the middle of this,i cannot find it anywhere,not even in System apps


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 19, 2022)

Is it normal? From 60% to 4% during night without activity?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Why? I think this preset is at the middle of this,i cannot find it anywhere,not even in System apps

Click to collapse



Restore everything, skip debloating. There are a lot of tweaks you can do


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> Is it normal? From 60% to 4% during night without activity?
> 
> View attachment 5565221

Click to collapse



No that's no, I don't have that but I'll look into it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Restoring default values for some commands that might cause idle battery drain (Thanks to @George Musat & @chrisQQ90 for reporting the problem):
*- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*_


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything, skip debloating. There are a lot of tweaks you can do

Click to collapse



Finally,i found it at disabled in adb control
I heard someone else that got this problem too thats why I m saying this


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

6 - Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0

what is this? is it safe to do this?
will auto rotate still works or...?*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> 6 - Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
> - adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's in OP, means i already tested it.
Yes, auto rotate still works.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Just did all adb commands,lets see the battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

*##### 19-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C14*​- GOS disabled
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 325
Kept: 92
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, why do you want to ?

Click to collapse



Great News Dude. Can you tell me the Commands please?

I want to disable the normal sleeping Mode, the deep sleeping mode and any kind of depending things. Sometimes i have the impression that some Systemapps or the Wifi/Mobile Connection go into a sleeping mode or something like that, but i have no make any settings in this direction. I hope, that you understand what i mean. Because my English is not the best on this planet. Sorry for that man.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Great News Dude. Can you tell me the Commands please?
> 
> I want to disable the normal sleeping Mode, the deep sleeping mode and any kind of depending things. Sometimes i have the impression that some Systemapps or the Wifi/Mobile Connection go into a sleeping mode or something like that, but i have no make any settings in this direction. I hope, that you understand what i mean. Because my English is not the best on this planet. Sorry for that man.

Click to collapse



For that, all you need to do is add all your apps to "never sleeping" list.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 19, 2022)

_*adb shell dumpsys deviceidle disable*_

Do you know, what this Command exactly do?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> _*adb shell dumpsys deviceidle disable*_
> 
> Do you know, what this Command exactly do?

Click to collapse



Not at all, i never put that in OP


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Does it exist a setting for the wallpaper zoom time ? Asking for a friend


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Since i factory reset with OneUI 4.1, i couldn't get GOS to go away. But it turns out, you can disable it. I'll add it to C14 preset in OP.
I also turned it off in game booster.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 19-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C14*​- GOS disabled
> - Managed some apps.
> Waiting for your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated Preset


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

After applying all the settings my battery started to drain so fast.. should I wait more?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> After applying all the settings my battery started to drain so fast.. should I wait more?

Click to collapse



All the adb settings*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> After applying all the settings my battery started to drain so fast.. should I wait more?

Click to collapse



What settings ? I apply everything before posting and i never have these problems you talk about. When you change somethings in the process, don't post your issues so people don't think i'm the reason.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> All the adb settings*

Click to collapse



That means it wasn't the problem to begin with.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What settings ? I apply everything before posting and i never have these problems you talk about. When you change somethings in the process, don't post your issues so people don't think i'm the reason.

Click to collapse



The problem is not you.. all I did was to apply all adb settings 
Increase in performance for SURE
but the battery drains a little faster 
Idk what to say about this


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

I did only the advanced optimisations with adb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> The problem is not you.. all I did was to apply all adb settings
> Increase in performance for SURE
> but the battery drains a little faster
> Idk what to say about this

Click to collapse



Performance oriented tweaks will increase battery usage, obviously. You can roll back to battery tweaks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> The problem is not you.. all I did was to apply all adb settings
> Increase in performance for SURE
> but the battery drains a little faster
> Idk what to say about this

Click to collapse



Just roll back then


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just roll back then

Click to collapse



ok ok


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

to restore this i need to put 0 right?*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> *adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> to restore this i need to put 0 right?*

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 19, 2022)

Its easy to follow guys. When want someone speed but must sacrifice battery, flash all adb commands extreme performance. When want battery saver flash extreme battery optimization. Since all of Us here looking to how we save more our battery you know what to choose


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Its easy to follow guys. When want someone speed but must sacrifice battery, flash all adb commands extreme performance. When want battery saver flash extreme battery optimization. Since all of Us here looking to how we save more our battery you know what to choose

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Its easy to follow guys. When want someone speed but must sacrifice battery, flash all adb commands extreme performance. When want battery saver flash extreme battery optimization. Since all of Us here looking to how we save more our battery you know what to choose

Click to collapse



well i didn t touched neither one and still saw a little difference,i will keep it like that and see what will happen


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I cannot find keys cafe anywhere and it drains battery,TF?
> 
> View attachment 5565187

Click to collapse



It's not keyscafe that's using the battery and background running rather samsung keyboard if you're using it. The system treats them as sort of twins.

If you look at app info of keyscafe and memory, it takes you to samsung keyboard usage statistics.


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restoring default values for some commands that might cause idle battery drain (Thanks to @George Musat & @chrisQQ90 for reporting the problem):
> *- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
> - adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 1*
> _*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*_

Click to collapse



ok done, will test this night also phone was very hot


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm using all ADB commands for extreme performance and debloated all the apps I don't need and this is my battery so far. FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness, and my Processing speed is on Optimized because the phone is already fast as ****. I also did all the recommended tweaks and commands.

S22 Ultra AT&T Snapdragon 512gb.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 19, 2022)

Since I got this phone like 9 months ago I looked a lot at battery pecentage so I just hided it,like on iphone. I think it is a good habit


----------



## jshsvck (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi, I'm new with adb commands and adb app control
Do I need to add the dash infront of adb while typing it in the console? 

example:

- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0

thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Advenscent said:


> It's not keyscafe that's using the battery and background running rather samsung keyboard if you're using it. The system treats them as sort of twins.
> 
> If you look at app info of keyscafe and memory, it takes you to samsung keyboard usage statistics.

Click to collapse



Samsung keyboard is disabled in my preset, check C14 update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> well i didn t touched neither one and still saw a little difference,i will keep it like that and see what will happen

Click to collapse



Just try different combinations till you find what suits you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> ok done, will test this night also phone was very hot

Click to collapse



You surely disabled performance restrictions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

jshsvck said:


> Hi, I'm new with adb commands and adb app control
> Do I need to add the dash infront of adb while typing it in the console?
> 
> example:
> ...

Click to collapse



No, just start with adb


----------



## jshsvck (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, just start with adb

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## amithiel (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey there, so if i mass uninstall the packages on "DeletedC14.txt" is safe? no risk of bootloop? is it a safer approach, or more like extreme?
cheers and thanks for your time


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

amithiel said:


> Hey there, so if i mass uninstall the packages on "DeletedC14.txt" is safe? no risk of bootloop? is it a safer approach, or more like extreme?
> cheers and thanks for your time

Click to collapse



It is safe, no bootloop.
That's the most extreme to this day, you can't uninstall anything more than that.
You can review all the selected apps and uncheck what you need


----------



## omaralwardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Removing the Samsung Keyboard via ADB will cause the accessibility tab freezing and boot back to home. 

Get around it with a solid Activity Launcher that you can open modules of an app from the outside launcher.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

omaralwardian said:


> Removing the Samsung Keyboard via ADB will cause the accessibility tab freezing and boot back to home.
> 
> Get around it with a solid Activity Launcher that you can open modules of an app from the outside launcher.

Click to collapse



That's why disabled and not uninstalled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

*##### 19-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C15*​- Safely removed Samsung Phone App (*Download Google Phone App*)
- GOS disabled
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 328
Kept: 90
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Omidi84 (Mar 19, 2022)

Are these settings disabled by default?
_*- adb shell settings put system sound_effects_enabled 1
- adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1
- adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 19, 2022)

Omidi84 said:


> Are these settings disabled by default?
> _*- adb shell settings put system sound_effects_enabled 1
> - adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1
> - adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1*_

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Omidi84 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 5 - Disable RAM Plus​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0*
> Disabling RAM Plus will trigger ZRAM, disable it too
> *- adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put global zram 0*

Click to collapse



What will I gain after disabling Ram plus..???


----------



## Lurien (Mar 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Does it make a noticeable difference?  Thanks


----------



## donetus (Mar 20, 2022)

thanks for the guide.  i went with just the basic settings though and haven't tried loading the preset text files yet.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 20, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> What will I gain after disabling Ram plus..???

Click to collapse



I guess your Flash/Nand/UFS Storage will not get worn out overtime as RAM uses random read and writes, Just think of an SSD of a PC when it has may write on the storage or the lifetime writes increases the health of the storage will not be 100% anymore, Plus 8 or 12GB is really much RAM in a smartphone, Ap why do you need to add more right?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not at all, i never put that in OP

Click to collapse



I don't say with any Word, that you put that in the OP. It was just a Question what is Command exactly do. Sorry, that i asked. I'm out of here.


----------



## Limon245 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hello...  I have a question. Does Factory Reset Bring back all the apps/services i uninstalled/Disabled?


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 20, 2022)

Limon245 said:


> Hello...  I have a question. Does Factory Reset Bring back all the apps/services i uninstalled/Disabled?

Click to collapse



Yes , of course


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Does it make a noticeable difference?  Thanks

Click to collapse



You can try it yourself and tell us


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> What will I gain after disabling Ram plus..???

Click to collapse



Makes apps launch from RAM which is faster than internal storage


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

Limon245 said:


> Hello...  I have a question. Does Factory Reset Bring back all the apps/services i uninstalled/Disabled?

Click to collapse



Read OP


----------



## marko94 (Mar 20, 2022)

Can this be used on Samsung S22+ ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Can this be used on Samsung S22+ ?

Click to collapse



Very much yes, it's even recommended


----------



## marko94 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Very much yes, it's even recommended

Click to collapse



Thanks, I just dont know what to do with those 3 attachements. Are they only for ultra s22 or ?


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Makes apps launch from RAM which is faster than internal storage

Click to collapse



I tried all commands and reboot.
I was happy that it was disabled, but after few moments it gets enabled again.


----------



## amithiel (Mar 20, 2022)

Man, i didn't knew about "adb app control" , what a nice piece of software! Very handy, and thanks a lot for your lists! instead of deleting, i just disabled them, just to play on the safe side, because yesterday i debloated the wrong stuff myself and got into a bootloop, don't want to make mistakes again. in 2 or 3 weeks if everything is still fine, i'll delete all the crap
cheers


----------



## maksakal (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm having trouble with Accessibility - Installed Apps. When I click on any app, it restarts the settings app. Followed the instructions and couldn't find any solution. Did anyone has the same problem and be able to solve it?

Edit: Resolved the issue by installing the com.samsung.SMT app back


----------



## maksakal (Mar 20, 2022)

Xerme said:


> Ok thanks, and the last thing. Sorry about the questions im noob in this. :C.
> In the accessibility settings, in Installed Apps if i touch in one of the Apps, the apps freezes and clooses.

Click to collapse



Were you able to resolve this issue? I'm having the same trouble. I followed the instructions but no luck for me.

Edit: Resolved the issue by installing the com.samsung.SMT app back


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 20, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> I tried all commands and reboot.
> I was happy that it was disabled, but after few moments it gets enabled again.

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Thanks, I just dont know what to do with those 3 attachements. Are they only for ultra s22 or ?

Click to collapse



There are instructions in OP, under debloating section.
No, that configuration works for all OneUI devices


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

maksakal said:


> Were you able to resolve this issue? I'm having the same trouble. I followed the instructions but no luck for me.
> 
> Edit: Resolved the issue by installing the com.samsung.SMT app back

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, I'll update the presets


----------



## marko94 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are instructions in OP, under debloating section.
> No, that configuration works for all OneUI devices

Click to collapse



Yeah, I checked it. But that is like extreme debloat xD I want to use bixby for example and few more . Also If I follow all your steps, while uninstall it ask me to save apps on my PC. So always before new update came, I need to restore them before the update ? Or just factory reset will do everything ?  sorry I am new to Samsung phones, need to check double


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

amithiel said:


> Man, i didn't knew about "adb app control" , what a nice piece of software! Very handy, and thanks a lot for your lists! instead of deleting, i just disabled them, just to play on the safe side, because yesterday i debloated the wrong stuff myself and got into a bootloop, don't want to make mistakes again. in 2 or 3 weeks if everything is still fine, i'll delete all the crap
> cheers

Click to collapse



Yes, deleting the wrong one gets you to a bootloop. 
That's why i upload and update preconfigured presets. So don't worry, i already tested those before uploading.
All of us here use them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Same here

Click to collapse



It sticks for me, might be a OneUI 4.1 thing


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It sticks for me, might be a OneUI 4.1 thing

Click to collapse



You disabled zram too right, Can you install DevCheck by flar2 in playstore. Then in memory status, I'm on OneUI4 S10e it stick for a while then it reverted automatically back. Let us see screenshot of yours in devcheck please


----------



## marko94 (Mar 20, 2022)

How to check for some ADB commands which my phone allows ? 

_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*_

*For example,  adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0  it only works with 24, other values set 120 as a MIN always*


----------



## marko94 (Mar 20, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> You disabled zram too right, Can you install DevCheck by flar2 in playstore. Then in memory status, I'm on OneUI4 S10e it stick for a while then it reverted automatically back. Let us see screenshot of yours in devcheck please

Click to collapse



Same here, I disabled it but it is showed as on your picture


----------



## robnitro (Mar 20, 2022)

Edit  I just realized that i was still on oneui 4.0
The update just came out yesterday for my carrier!
Stay tuned for update.

Btw i use tasker to implement these settings use  "custom settings" action.  I will return to test


I don't think the zram disable and RAM plus commands work..

S21  tmobile
Even after the commands and a reboot.....
Ram plus I can set to any number and it will say that but
Terminal run command
Free -h
 still shows 4G swap.
Same for devcheck app...

Also:
4 - Unlock more options for RAM Plus
Reboot after each command entered
- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,2,4,6,8,16

Also there's no place to select ram plus size like I've seen in the screenshots... Perhaps this model is different?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Yeah, I checked it. But that is like extreme debloat xD I want to use bixby for example and few more . Also If I follow all your steps, while uninstall it ask me to save apps on my PC. So always before new update came, I need to restore them before the update ? Or just factory reset will do everything ?  sorry I am new to Samsung phones, need to check double

Click to collapse



Also in OP, it's stated that you can uncheck/restore what you need.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> You disabled zram too right, Can you install DevCheck by flar2 in playstore. Then in memory status, I'm on OneUI4 S10e it stick for a while then it reverted automatically back. Let us see screenshot of yours in devcheck please

Click to collapse



I meant the command sticks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

marko94 said:


> How to check for some ADB commands which my phone allows ?
> 
> _*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*_
> 
> *For example,  adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0  it only works with 24, other values set 120 as a MIN always*

Click to collapse



Don't worry, when you put min value to 1.0, it'll use minimal hardware limit, in your case 24hz.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

robnitro said:


> I don't think the zram disable and RAM plus commands work..
> 
> S21  tmobile
> Even after the commands and a reboot.....
> ...

Click to collapse



- Command sticks when you check for status, there might be other parameters to set that i'm not aware of till now. I'll keep on looking
- That option menu is on OneUi 4.1, but you can set it using the command after it


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I meant the command sticks.

Click to collapse



Just the commands, not the purpose you mean? Sorry im confused


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

Edited RAM Plus configurations in OP​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 20, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Just the commands, not the purpose you mean? Sorry im confused

Click to collapse



If the command sticks and but it's still enabled, there might be another command i'm not aware of till now, i'll dig into it


----------



## maor23 (Mar 21, 2022)

hey bro, know i asked it already but want to know again, how the adb commands are created?
I'm sure that there is a way to set adb command for protect battery from 85% to how much I want (lets say 75%).
maybe you can help me with it?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

12 - Improve App responsiveness​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
- adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1
- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0

whitch one consume the most battery?
I want to disable something from here because i definitely see some battery drain*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

maor23 said:


> hey bro, know i asked it already but want to know again, how the adb commands are created?
> I'm sure that there is a way to set adb command for protect battery from 85% to how much I want (lets say 75%).
> maybe you can help me with it?

Click to collapse



Commands are created using preconfigured supported parameters.
No, there's no way to set battery protect to 75%.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> 12 - Improve App responsiveness​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> - adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1
> - adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
> - adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
> ...

Click to collapse



You can set the first one to 0, the other ones are default in my DBT build


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can set the first one to 0, the other ones are default in my DBT build

Click to collapse



Great,thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Great,thank you

Click to collapse



You're welcome, fixed OP now, hope it's clearer


----------



## maor23 (Mar 21, 2022)

ok, another question. i set up a bixby routines when I go to sleep do something, now I uninstall something that deleted the sleep option from there. do you have any idea?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

maor23 said:


> ok, another question. i set up a bixby routines when I go to sleep do something, now I uninstall something that deleted the sleep option from there. do you have any idea?

Click to collapse



It's stated in OP that you have to uncheck/restore what app you need. Look for bixby routine in the uninstall section and restore it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

*##### 21-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C16*​- GOS still disabled and sticks after reboot
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 329
Kept: 89
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> You disabled zram too right, Can you install DevCheck by flar2 in playstore. Then in memory status, I'm on OneUI4 S10e it stick for a while then it reverted automatically back. Let us see screenshot of yours in devcheck please

Click to collapse



UPDATE:
Changing RAMPlus values seems to change ZRAM as well. Enabled all RAM Plus values now and testing each one and its effect on ZRAM.
Setting RAMplus to 8, sets ZRAM to 8
Turns out you can't disable RAM plus completely, but you can set it to lowest, which is 1GB. Also, ZRAM goes down to 2GB. That's the lowest we can go, and the fastest UI you can get with those settings

@robnitro
@marko94
@paul222008


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATE:
> Changing RAMPlus values seems to change ZRAM as well. Enabled all RAM Plus values now and testing each one and its effect on ZRAM.
> Setting RAMplus to 8, sets ZRAM to 8
> Turns out you can't disable RAM plus completely, but you can set it to lowest, which is 1GB. Also, ZRAM goes down to 2GB. That's the lowest we can go, and the fastest UI you can get with those settings
> ...

Click to collapse



So I set all to 1gb?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATE:
> Changing RAMPlus values seems to change ZRAM as well. Enabled all RAM Plus values now and testing each one and its effect on ZRAM.
> Setting RAMplus to 8, sets ZRAM to 8
> Turns out you can't disable RAM plus completely, but you can set it to lowest, which is 1GB. Also, ZRAM goes down to 2GB. That's the lowest we can go, and the fastest UI you can get with those settings
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for the effort! Highly appreciated, I don't know about this zram but it turns out in my other samsung A21s which is running android11 OneUI 3.1 have that enabled by default even ram plus didn't exist in 3.1, Maybe all android version have zram enabled by defaults?


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello all.

After updating to OneUI 4.1 I can't set refresh rate at 96. Only 48,60 and 120 works. If I try set max refresh rate at 96.0 it stays at 60.
Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## marko94 (Mar 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> After updating to OneUI 4.1 I can't set refresh rate at 96. Only 48,60 and 120 works. If I try set max refresh rate at 96.0 it stays at 60.
> Anyone else got this problem?

Click to collapse



In my case, S22+, it is 24,60 and 120


----------



## Aizenvalt (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi, just wondering that geekbench score shown in OP, is that after thorough debloating?

I did no debloating, only optimization. So low compared to one in OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Aizenvalt said:


> Hi, just wondering that geekbench score shown in OP, is that after thorough debloating?
> 
> I did no debloating, only optimization. So low compared to one in OP.
> 
> View attachment 5567007

Click to collapse



That's S22 ? OP screenshot is S21


----------



## Aizenvalt (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's S22 ? OP screenshot is S21

Click to collapse



Yes, S22 Ultra. Is that normal? Or can be improved further with debloating?

Regardless the number, the experience has been flawless to me. The opmtimization is amazing, everything really fluid and no error. Like having an iPhone level of fluidity with all the greatness of android.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Thank you for the effort! Highly appreciated, I don't know about this zram but it turns out in my other samsung A21s which is running android11 OneUI 3.1 have that enabled by default even ram plus didn't exist in 3.1, Maybe all android version have zram enabled by defaults?

Click to collapse



Ramplus is just a rebrand fro zram


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Hello all.
> 
> After updating to OneUI 4.1 I can't set refresh rate at 96. Only 48,60 and 120 works. If I try set max refresh rate at 96.0 it stays at 60.
> Anyone else got this problem?

Click to collapse



I'll dig into that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Aizenvalt said:


> Yes, S22 Ultra. Is that normal? Or can be improved further with debloating?
> 
> Regardless the number, the experience has been flawless to me. The opmtimization is amazing, everything really fluid and no error. Like having an iPhone level of fluidity with all the greatness of android.

Click to collapse



It seems low, compare that to 3700 for an S21


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll dig into that

Click to collapse



It's working again now. Stayed like that for 30 min maybe and then suddenly changed back to "normal" displaying 90 Hz now.
 I'll say if it happens again.

Thx anyways.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

I cannot get it to reappear the options here.
Regardless of what I try


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

OMG HELP
i putted like an idiot 2mb at ram plus and zram and now i get restarts WHAT CAN I DO


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

thats it i m factory resetting,after liek 2 minutes my phone restarts,the strange thing is that i restored all to 2gb


----------



## jshsvck (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Guys

after updating my software, do i have to redo everything from scratch? 

thanks


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

jshsvck said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> after updating my software, do i have to redo everything from scratch?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> It's working again now. Stayed like that for 30 min maybe and then suddenly changed back to "normal" displaying 90 Hz now.
> I'll say if it happens again.
> 
> Thx anyways.

Click to collapse



90 ? Not 96 ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I cannot get it to reappear the options here.
> Regardless of what I try
> View attachment 5567049

Click to collapse



Is this OneUI 4.0 ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

jshsvck said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> after updating my software, do i have to redo everything from scratch?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



It's recommended, just to make sure. Sometimes software updates change some settings which make optimisations go away


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> OMG HELP
> i putted like an idiot 2mb at ram plus and zram and now i get restarts WHAT CAN I DO

Click to collapse



Factory reset


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 90 ? Not 96 ?

Click to collapse



96.. My fault


----------



## robnitro (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Ramplus is just a rebrand fro zram

Click to collapse



Hm...
Anyone rooted can run this on terminal to check?

*cat /proc/swaps

It will show if it's zram or disk based swap.
i would prefer disk based, zram is dumb in that to access compressed ram, it has to decompress it to ram first, wasting ram*

Using devcheck
*i tried 16gb and it used 4, so yeah it seems like it's zram.
6gb shows 6gb though.*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Is this OneUI 4.0 ?

Click to collapse



4.1,thats the strange thing,i already factory resetted


----------



## jshsvck (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's recommended, just to make sure. Sometimes software updates change some settings which make optimisations go away

Click to collapse



Ok, Will do. thanks


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 21, 2022)

This what I don't get. What is that reserve and what is that ram plus? Which one need to delete? Seems like i dont need them since I'm having 16gb stock out of my phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> 4.1,thats the strange thing,i already factory resetted

Click to collapse



That's odd, try again


----------



## almora9 (Mar 21, 2022)

- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 24.0

S21 ultra.

hello i want to use these settings. will these settings also apply in power saving mode?


----------



## bebbo203 (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> OMG HELP
> i putted like an idiot 2mb at ram plus and zram and now i get restarts WHAT CAN I DO

Click to collapse



What do you mean with 2mb?


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 21, 2022)

Hmm same thing happened again.. Suddenly stuck on 60 Hz and starts laggin, even when high is set to 96 Hz.

No problem when set to 120 Hz.


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Mar 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Hmm same thing happened again.. Suddenly stuck on 60 Hz and starts laggin, even when high is set to 96 Hz.
> 
> No problem when set to 120 Hz.

Click to collapse



Same here on base S21. Only way I can get it to hit 96 is to set the min *and* peak to 96. Of course I didn't keep the min there, but I was just trying to see if I was able to force 96 Hz, and that was the only way I could figure out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> This what I don't get. What is that reserve and what is that ram plus? Which one need to delete? Seems like i dont need them since I'm having 16gb stock out of my phone

Click to collapse



1GB reserved for system apps to stay loaded in ram


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

almora9 said:


> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 24.0
> 
> S21 ultra.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, power saving mode sets refresh rate to 60 fixed, not adaptive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Hmm same thing happened again.. Suddenly stuck on 60 Hz and starts laggin, even when high is set to 96 Hz.
> 
> No problem when set to 120 Hz.

Click to collapse



you're right, same for me. I'll look more into it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

They might have taken it off the parameters to be able to set adaptive to 96hz. Can someone using GMH confirm ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

almora9 said:


> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 24.0
> 
> S21 ultra.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 10hz for the ultra, you can set min to 1.0 to make sure it gets to its lowest possible (hardware limit)


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

bebbo203 said:


> What do you mean with 2mb?

Click to collapse



2mb of ram plus lol and zram too


----------



## jshsvck (Mar 21, 2022)

'Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0' 


Hi, May I know what motion engines are? are they body sensors, gyro? *

thanks


----------



## keremsirma (Mar 21, 2022)

Hı @Hamid Chikh Thank you very much for your work.  I have a question.  When using the phone horizontally, the brightness bar does not work. Do you know which service it is from?  My phone is s20Fe.  I used your presets.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
so what these 2 doing )))?*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

jshsvck said:


> 'Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
> - adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0'
> ...

Click to collapse



Gyro still works after disabling those. They came disabled for me so i shared for everyone to benefit


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Hı @Hamid Chikh Thank you very much for your work.  I have a question.  When using the phone horizontally, the brightness bar does not work. Do you know which service it is from?  My phone is s20Fe.  I used your presets.

Click to collapse



Works for me, never heard of that issue before. Might be because of navigation bar ? Try disabling hint and restart


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> *- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
> _*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
> so what these 2 doing )))?*_

Click to collapse



You don't know what App standby means ?


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 21, 2022)

Try to change ur screen reso at fhd+ look if 96hz is working now


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's 10hz for the ultra, you can set min to 1.0 to make sure it gets to its lowest possible (hardware limit)

Click to collapse



It will never get down to 10hz. 48hz is the minimum.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 21, 2022)

- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
why exactly?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 21, 2022)

Here's a pro tip: if you're unsure about something or don't know if you should do it or not, DON'T do it it. Chances are you'll barely be able to even notice the difference because you won't know what you're looking for.


----------



## Lurien (Mar 21, 2022)

Are the latest presets safe for the Tmobile variant? Thanks.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

Why this post is moving to other subforum? i dont understand...


----------



## Cellzor (Mar 21, 2022)

Is there any way to underclock the SoC like power saving does but without setting the static 60fps mode?
Also do the commands for 96fps still work or are they now broken? I get mixed indications from the newer comments in this thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> why exactly?

Click to collapse



Look thru the thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Are the latest presets safe for the Tmobile variant? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Why this post is moving to other subforum? i dont understand...

Click to collapse



We're going international, that's on purpose


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> Is there any way to underclock the SoC like power saving does but without setting the static 60fps mode?
> Also do the commands for 96fps still work or are they now broken? I get mixed indications from the newer comments in this thread.

Click to collapse



Restrict performance does just that.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

So finally in 4.1 ui we cant quit the ****ing ram plus?
What is the best 2 gb of ram?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> So finally in 4.1 ui we cant quit the ****ing ram plus?
> What is the best 2 gb of ram?

Click to collapse



Turns out, 1Gb is the best option we got. You can still enable more options.
You just got it huh? I couldn't wait till it's released in BTU and just flashed DBT


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out, 2Gb is the best option we got. You can still enable more options.
> You just got it huh? I couldn't wait till it's released in BTU and just flashed DBT

Click to collapse



I flashed dbt version today  yep of 4.1 but i think.now there is no botton to turn of the ram plus.The minimum is 2gb


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

Sorry for the second comment.But i dont understand before ram plus was  no neccesary and now its obligatory


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Interesting, what do you guys think ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 21, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> I flashed dbt version today  yep of 4.1 but i think.now there is no botton to turn of the ram plus.The minimum is 2gb

Click to collapse



That's because 0 doesn't work. That's why i advise to go for 1GB ramplus


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 21, 2022)

updated ADB commands to disbale ram+ work for me. survives a reboot too. one ui 4.1. thanks again, OP


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> updated ADB commands to disbale ram+ work for me. survives a reboot too. one ui 4.1. thanks again, OP

Click to collapse



Can you post a screenshoot of ram plus section now?


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Interesting, what do you guys think ?

Click to collapse



ram+ = swap (uses free storage) and zram is free ram within ram. did i get that right? so if unrooted, we can turn off ram+ but not zram? i'm guessing this is the reserved 1.7GB++ i'm still seeing even when ram+ is disabled and zram set to 0

@Ivixmax check the last screen on the recording from my previous post. that was on one ui 4.0. i'm on one ui 4.1 now and the same adb commands seem to work. ram+ section is the same


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> ram+ = swap (uses free storage) and zram is free ram within ram. did i get that right? so if unrooted, we can turn off ram+ but not zram? i'm guessing this is the reserved 1.7GB++ i'm still seeing even when ram+ is disabled and zram set to 0
> 
> @Ivixmax check the last screen on the recording from my previous post. that was on one ui 4.0. i'm on one ui 4.1 now and the same adb commands seem to work. ram+ section is the same

Click to collapse



Itd strange bacause some minutes ago i push the adb command and still ram plus on 2gb...
I am on last dbt one ui 4.1


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 21, 2022)

So I ran the adb command to disable RAM Plus and Zram, and it says my RAM Plus is at 0gb. Take a look at my screenshots. I downloaded DevCheck to look at the Zram.

My phone is a S22 Ultra Snapdragon 512gb with 12gb of RAM. ONE UI 4.1.

Is it really disabled based on what you see? According to DevCheck, I'm using 4GB of Zram and 10gb of RAM.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 21, 2022)

With the adb command to 0


----------



## robnitro (Mar 21, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> ram+ = swap (uses free storage) and zram is free ram within ram. did i get that right? so if unrooted, we can turn off ram+ but not zram? i'm guessing this is the reserved 1.7GB++ i'm still seeing even when ram+ is disabled and zram set to 0
> 
> @Ivixmax check the last screen on the recording from my previous post. that was on one ui 4.0. i'm on one ui 4.1 now and the same adb commands seem to work. ram+ section is the same

Click to collapse



No, it seems like their so called RAM+ is actually just zram.   They claimed it was to a file on the device like traditional swap .. which I've employed successfully on rooted phones.
Cat /proc/swap     if you are rooted to see what this RAM+ really is....


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> No, it seems like their so called RAM+ is actually just zram.   They claimed it was to a file on the device like traditional swap .. which I've employed successfully on rooted phones.
> Cat /proc/swap     if you are rooted to see what this RAM+ really is....

Click to collapse





Kris_b1104 said:


> So I ran the adb command to disable RAM Plus and Zram, and it says my RAM Plus is at 0gb. Take a look at my screenshots. I downloaded DevCheck to look at the Zram.
> 
> My phone is a S22 Ultra Snapdragon 512gb with 12gb of RAM. ONE UI 4.1.
> 
> Is it really disabled based on what you see? According to DevCheck, I'm using 4GB of Zram and 10gb of RAM.

Click to collapse



So I used the command to enable ram plus size options, rebooted, and then chose 1GB for RAM Plus. Now when I go into DevCheck, my ram shows 10GB and Zram shows 2GB, so that's 12GB of RAM. I think this is normal right? Should I change it? Phone is running smooth, no lag.

I did not have to use the command to disable zram.


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So I used the command to enable ram plus size options, rebooted, and then chose 1GB for RAM Plus. Now when I go into DevCheck, my ram shows 10GB and Zram shows 2GB, so that's 12GB of RAM. I think this is normal right? Should I change it? Phone is running smooth, no lag.
> 
> I did not have to use the command to disable zram.

Click to collapse



curious, can you share a screenie of your memory tab in settings?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 22, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> curious, can you share a screenie of your memory tab in settings?

Click to collapse



Sure.


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 22, 2022)

thanks! but i think you have ram+ disabled. reserved 2.1gb on your screenie is prolly your zram, which it seems now we can't do anything about it if we're unrooted. regardless, you should be golden.

i'm still convinced ram+ is simply swap (most OEMs who have this feature do advertise "additional" ram from free storage) and zram is within ram for sammy devices. post the OP shared seems to jive with this too. the latter is fine. the former i'd avoid so i'm thankful for this thread


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's stated in OP that you have to uncheck/restore what app you need. Look for bixby routine in the uninstall section and restore it

Click to collapse



bixby routines is working, just the sleeping auto detect section there isn't working. it has a red warning beside it, but the other things are working well.
maybe you know what I'm missing?

edit: look at the pictures I screenshoted




and if i press this red warning, the sleeping method is dissapear
you can see that in the list it not showing





edit2:
tried to restore all Samsung application I deleted, still this is not it. very strange, cause before 2 days that worked perfectly.
so even with the restore now it isn't working.. tried to search on google, nothing.
please help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> With the adb command to 0

Click to collapse



You can't set it to 0 if you don't enable the option 0.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can't set it to 0 if you don't enable the option 0.

Click to collapse



please bro if you can help me with bixby routines when sleep.... it just does not work. A few days ago it worked and it seemed like it was working on identifying sleep times, now it is not working. I deleted the routine and tried to create a new one, and I have no more sleep option on the list. hopefully you know the problem.
Believe I touched some sort of detection sensor or something simillar
This is my list:


> # Preset was created in ADB AppControl 1.7.4
> # Total applications: 70
> # 2022-03-22_10:29:42
> # Samsung SM-S908E Uninstalled applications
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Sorry for the second comment.But i dont understand before ram plus was  no neccesary and now its obligatory

Click to collapse



It just doesn't work putting 0


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> updated ADB commands to disbale ram+ work for me. survives a reboot too. one ui 4.1. thanks again, OP

Click to collapse



DevCheck shows ZRAM operational, 0 doesn't work


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> ram+ = swap (uses free storage) and zram is free ram within ram. did i get that right? so if unrooted, we can turn off ram+ but not zram? i'm guessing this is the reserved 1.7GB++ i'm still seeing even when ram+ is disabled and zram set to 0
> 
> @Ivixmax check the last screen on the recording from my previous post. that was on one ui 4.0. i'm on one ui 4.1 now and the same adb commands seem to work. ram+ section is the same

Click to collapse



I'm still looking into it, not sure.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So I ran the adb command to disable RAM Plus and Zram, and it says my RAM Plus is at 0gb. Take a look at my screenshots. I downloaded DevCheck to look at the Zram.
> 
> My phone is a S22 Ultra Snapdragon 512gb with 12gb of RAM. ONE UI 4.1.
> 
> Is it really disabled based on what you see? According to DevCheck, I'm using 4GB of Zram and 10gb of RAM.

Click to collapse



Setting it to 0 makes ZRAM go to 4, setting Ramplus to 1gb makes ZRAM 2gb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> With the adb command to 0

Click to collapse



You don't need to set it with ADB, just unlock all RAM Plus options and change the amount from settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> No, it seems like their so called RAM+ is actually just zram.   They claimed it was to a file on the device like traditional swap .. which I've employed successfully on rooted phones.
> Cat /proc/swap     if you are rooted to see what this RAM+ really is....

Click to collapse



Can you confirm is RAM Plus is SWAP or Compressed RAM (ZRAM) ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So I used the command to enable ram plus size options, rebooted, and then chose 1GB for RAM Plus. Now when I go into DevCheck, my ram shows 10GB and Zram shows 2GB, so that's 12GB of RAM. I think this is normal right? Should I change it? Phone is running smooth, no lag.
> 
> I did not have to use the command to disable zram.

Click to collapse



That's not it, that 10 you see is 12GB of RAM (add 1.7 reserved to system), the other 2 is zRAM which is the amount of ram compressable inside RAM


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi Sir @Hamid Chikh . May I know what does these command do?

12 - Extra battery​*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sure.

Click to collapse



Yes, setting RAM plus to 1GB makes ZRAM go 2GB, which i think is the best option we got.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> thanks! but i think you have ram+ disabled. reserved 2.1gb on your screenie is prolly your zram, which it seems now we can't do anything about it if we're unrooted. regardless, you should be golden.
> 
> i'm still convinced ram+ is simply swap (most OEMs who have this feature do advertise "additional" ram from free storage) and zram is within ram for sammy devices. post the OP shared seems to jive with this too. the latter is fine. the former i'd avoid so i'm thankful for this thread

Click to collapse



actually, "reserved" is a part of ram reserved for system services, not zram, not swap, not ram plus.
At first; i thought the same, RAM plus = SWAP and ZRAM is still the same ZRAM from AOSP (compressible part of RAM). then, i read that reddit comment saying it's the other way around, now i'm confused.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> bixby routines is working, just the sleeping auto detect section there isn't working. it has a red warning beside it, but the other things are working well.
> maybe you know what I'm missing?
> 
> edit: look at the pictures I screenshoted
> ...

Click to collapse



If you restored all "bixby" apps and it still doesn't work, might be something else to check (not related to debloating)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> please bro if you can help me with bixby routines when sleep.... it just does not work. A few days ago it worked and it seemed like it was working on identifying sleep times, now it is not working. I deleted the routine and tried to create a new one, and I have no more sleep option on the list. hopefully you know the problem.
> Believe I touched some sort of detection sensor or something simillar
> This is my list:

Click to collapse



Try restoring bixby apps and wipe data/cache for bixby routines, i can't help you more than this since i don't personally use it. Also, if you applied some commands in ADB, try resetting them to default.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

jdlfrnz said:


> Hi Sir @Hamid Chikh . May I know what does these command do?
> 
> 12 - Extra battery​*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
> _*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0*_

Click to collapse



- Enable app standby
- Disable continuity servie


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you restored all "bixby" apps and it still doesn't work, might be something else to check (not related to debloating)

Click to collapse



Interesting .. so you have an idea maybe what it could be?
Because really it has nothing to do with any BIXBY setting I deleted


----------



## jdlfrnz (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Enable app standby
> - Disable continuity servie

Click to collapse



thanks sir!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Interesting .. so you have an idea maybe what it could be?
> Because really it has nothing to do with any BIXBY setting I deleted

Click to collapse



You didn't answer my question


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try restoring bixby apps and wipe data/cache for bixby routines, i can't help you more than this since i don't personally use it. Also, if you applied some commands in ADB, try resetting them to default.

Click to collapse



Have you restored all adb commands to default like i asked you ? @maor23


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you restored all adb commands to default like i asked you ? @maor23

Click to collapse



I didnt used any adb commands. 
I restored everything that seemed to be something of bixby, still nothing. 
The sleep method is just disappeared from there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I didnt used any adb commands.
> I restored everything that seemed to be something of bixby, still nothing.
> The sleep method is just disappeared from there

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it's something else than these tweaks then.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Google collecting data from Google Messages & Google Dialer​








						Messages, Dialer apps sent text, call info to Google
					

Hashed text, phone call logs collected without opt-out nor specific notice




					www.theregister.com
				



Next update will restore samsung apps to replace those


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Pretty sure it's something else than these tweaks then.

Click to collapse



Like what?
I added all my deleted list, can you see something that might be it?
I thought maybe it was related to various health apps, but neither was it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

*##### 22-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C17*​- GOS still disabled and sticks after reboot
- Restored Samsung Dialer and Messages since Google is collecting data
- Managed some apps.
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 327
Kept: 91
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> please bro if you can help me with bixby routines when sleep.... it just does not work. A few days ago it worked and it seemed like it was working on identifying sleep times, now it is not working. I deleted the routine and tried to create a new one, and I have no more sleep option on the list. hopefully you know the problem.
> Believe I touched some sort of detection sensor or something simillar
> This is my list:

Click to collapse



I can see a lot of bixby apps you deleted there, try restoring all bixby apps and reboot


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I can see a lot of bixby apps you deleted there, try restoring all bixby apps and reboot

Click to collapse



Yes, like I said I restored everything and it still the same


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Yes, like I said I restored everything and it still the same

Click to collapse



You can wait for someone that uses bixby routines to reply, i never used that anyway.


----------



## robnitro (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you confirm is RAM Plus is SWAP or Compressed RAM (ZRAM) ?

Click to collapse



I cannot.  Not rooted.
Anyone rooted can check with...

Terminal
Su
Cat  /proc/swaps


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> I cannot.  Not rooted.
> Anyone rooted can check with...
> 
> Terminal
> ...

Click to collapse



I can


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

I set ramplus to 1Mb. Zram still 2GB.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> I can

Click to collapse



Can you check for us ? For each parameter


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you check for us ? For each parameter

Click to collapse



Give me a few minutes


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I set ramplus to 1Mb. Zram still 2GB.

Click to collapse



Be careful I fked my phone like that


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Be careful I fked my phone like that

Click to collapse



When I setted the zram at 3mb


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Ram plus set to 1 gb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Be careful I fked my phone like that

Click to collapse



Works fine for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Ram plus set to 1 gb

Click to collapse



Yes, it's the same. Like i said, setting it to less than 2gb sets zram to 2gb. i set mine to 1mb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Ram plus set to 1 gb

Click to collapse



Thank you, can you try setting it to 1mb ? also check swap


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it's the same. Like i said, setting it to less than 2gb sets zram to 2gb. i set mine to 1mb

Click to collapse



Yep i think the 1 gb option is the best for us.
You know if a i can delete ramplus if i am rooted?


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you, can you try setting it to 1mb ? also check swap

Click to collapse



How to set to 1mb? I dobt understand this.the minimal is 1 gb no?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> How to set to 1mb? I dobt understand this.the minimal is 1 gb no?

Click to collapse



Updated OP, the command to set RAM plus is in MB


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated OP, the command to set RAM plus is in MB

Click to collapse



Ok i try


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Yep i think the 1 gb option is the best for us.
> You know if a i can delete ramplus if i am rooted?

Click to collapse



Still don't know if RAM plus is SWAP or ZRAM


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Setting RAM Plus to 16GB still sets Zram to 4GB. I think zram only goes from 2-3-4 gb


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Ram plus to 1 mb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Ram plus to 1 mb

Click to collapse



Yes, it's the same


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

So to concluse.What setting do you think is the best?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> So to concluse.What setting do you think is the best?

Click to collapse



I'm trying 0. values now, device care crashes and zram still at 2gb


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm trying 0. values now, device care crashes and zram still at 2gb

Click to collapse



Oh my god.i dont like this samsung games...Primary the GOS,now the ram plus....


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> So to concluse.What setting do you think is the best?

Click to collapse



I'd say 1GB RAM plus is the best. Keeps zram at 2gb only


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Oh my god.i dont like this samsung games...Primary the GOS,now the ram plus....

Click to collapse



We're doing our best to optimise our phones, in the end, the result is just a millisecond more or less. Don't forget all the tweaks we have in OP, RAM plus isn't gonna change a lot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

@Ivixmax Thanks for your help, appreciated. i'll continue my tests and update OP with the best solution i can find


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @Ivixmax Thanks for your help, appreciated. i'll continue my tests and update OP with the best solution i can find

Click to collapse



Thanks you master! If i can help you...say me.Remember i am rooted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

RAM Plus / ZRAM / SWAP Conclusions​*- ZRAM*: The amount of ACTUAL *PHYSICAL RAM* that can be *compressed* to save space in RAM when launching lot of apps
*- SWAP*: A space in *INTERNAL STORAGE* that's used to behave *like RAM* and stores cached apps that haven't been used in a certain amount of time
*- RAM Plus*: It's rebrand of SWAP, does the same.

- Android doesn't usually give you the choice when it comes to managing apps, there's RAM, zRAM, SWAP, all of which are automatically managed and each have good/bad consequences. A full operating system needs/uses all of those to operate efficiently.
- What samsung did, is give you the opportunity to set one of these parameters, which is SWAP, to give you the option to choose how much you like internal storage to be used as SWAP.
- Keep in mind that the more is swapped, the slower your phone operates, because RAM is the fastest memory a phone can operate from (after CPU cache of course).
- Setting RAM+ to 0 sets ZRAM to 4GB, setting RAM+ to 1GB sets ZRAM to 2GB.
Disabling SWAP (RAM Plus) creates the need of more space to manage cached apps which increases zRAM.
- *You can disable RAM Plus* with adb commands in OP, but, ZRAM will increase to compensate for the gap RAM+ leaves when off (ZRAM goes to 4GB max).

Summary of Ram Plus values and changes occurring automatically to Zram:
RAM Plus(GB) > ZRAM(GB)
0 > 4
1 > 2
2 > 3
4 > 4
6 > 6
8 > 8
12 > 4
16 > 4


----------



## robnitro (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Ram plus set to 1 gb

Click to collapse



Thanks.  If ram+ is set to higher, i would guess still zram.
Can you try 6gb or 5gb to see if there is other than zram, if there's a real swap also (it wouldn't be named zram in /proc/swaps.

I'm surprised they use just one device, usually you want multiple zram since each run on a different CPU thread.  My lg g8x uses 2 zram partitions.
Since it's rooted, I was able to disable zram by using tasker shell command with root,  "swapoff -a"  if I recall correctly.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can wait for someone that uses bixby routines to reply, i never used that anyway.

Click to collapse



hopefully you or someone else can find a solution for me


----------



## robnitro (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RAM Plus / ZRAM Conclusions​*- ZRAM*: The amount of ACTUAL RAM that can be compressed to save space in RAM when launching lot of apps
> *- SWAP*: A space in INTERNAL STORAGE that's used to behave like RAM and store cached apps that haven't been used in a certain amount of time
> *- RAM Plus*: It's rebrand of SWAP, does the same. Just gives you the option to choose how much you like because the more is swapped, the slower your phone operates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I haven't seen  anyone rooted show that there is anything but zram.
Until then, I will assume that it's not swap at all..


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RAM Plus / ZRAM Conclusions​*- ZRAM*: The amount of ACTUAL RAM that can be compressed to save space in RAM when launching lot of apps
> *- SWAP*: A space in INTERNAL STORAGE that's used to behave like RAM and store cached apps that haven't been used in a certain amount of time
> *- RAM Plus*: It's rebrand of SWAP, does the same. Just gives you the option to choose how much you like because the more is swapped, the slower your phone operates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So the best config for us is to set ramplus to 1gb because that's the lowest possible we get in the zram ?


----------



## mysky911 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Setting RAM Plus to 16GB still sets Zram to 4GB. I think zram only goes from 2-3-4 gb

Click to collapse



RAM Plus 8GB will get ZRAM 8GB


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> RAM Plus 8GB will get ZRAM 8GB

Click to collapse



You're right, thanks for your input


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> So the best config for us is to set ramplus to 1gb because that's the lowest possible we get in the zram ?

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## robnitro (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> yep

Click to collapse



Can you try 5 or 6gb and see if  /proc/swaps shows still just zram?
If I had root, I would do it.


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> Can you try 5 or 6gb and see if  /proc/swaps shows still just zram?
> If I had root, I would do it.

Click to collapse



Buff maybe later


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 22, 2022)

For anyone interested: you can disable zRAM with this command (requires root): 
	
	



```
swapoff /dev/block/zram0
```

However, you'll need to apply this on every boot meaning zRAM will be used in the first minute after booting.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> So the best config for us is to set ramplus to 1gb because that's the lowest possible we get in the zram ?

Click to collapse



I'd say you can either go with 0 Ramplus and get 4GB zRAM, or 1gb ramplus with 2GB or zRAM


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Works fine for me

Click to collapse



i still fked my phone just doing this,so i setted all zram and ram plus to 1mb and then after 2 minutes restarted in loop


----------



## mysky911 (Mar 22, 2022)

summary of RamPlus and Zram value
RAM Plus(GB)  ==  ZRAM(GB)
0                    4
1                    2
2                    3
4                    4
6                    6
8                    8
12                    4
16                    4


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 22, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> summary of RamPlus and Zram value
> RAM Plus(GB)  ==  ZRAM(GB)
> 0                    4
> 1                    2
> ...

Click to collapse



which combination is best ??


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 22, 2022)

my geekbench score drastically decreased after applying extreme battery commands , before it was above 1k and 3k 

RAM plus set to 0 and then on 2 , results are same .


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 22, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> my geekbench score drastically decreased after applying extreme battery commands , before it was above 1k and 3k
> 
> RAM plus set to 0 and then on 2 , results are same .

Click to collapse



Let it settle, give it some time. Same thing happened to me then like half an hour later my score jumped big.


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 22, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> summary of RamPlus and Zram value
> RAM Plus(GB)  ==  ZRAM(GB)
> 0                    4
> 1                    2
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is the best setting for most battery life ?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> No, it seems like their so called RAM+ is actually just zram.   They claimed it was to a file on the device like traditional swap .. which I've employed successfully on rooted phones.
> Cat /proc/swap     if you are rooted to see what this RAM+ really is....

Click to collapse



It really is confusing as with zRAM disabled (and RAM plus being enabled in OneUI 4.0)  there is nothing listed in "cat /proc/swap" or with "free -m". The system reports 0 swap when zRAM alone is disabled. Meaning I can't confirm whether changing/disabling RAM plus actually does anything at all when zRAM is manually disabled.

Changing the setting from 2 GB to 8 GB or to 1 MB could do nothing at all. I haven't found a way to check RAM plus (checking the global variable or Samsung's device care could mean nothing at all, it could simply report the setting without any actual changes made to the behaviour).

The system itself doesn't report any available RAM plus swap so either Samsung uses weird stuff that isn't recognised by Linux or it is snake oil


Here is the result at stock OneUI 4.0 (RAM Plus at 4 GB default & zRAM 4 GB according to Franco kernel manager):





Disabled zRAM completely (but RAM Plus still at 4 GB as standard):


----------



## Guan Yu (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a complete guide to improve your Samsung Galaxy device's overall experience.
> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE
> View attachment 5564753View attachment 5505659View attachment 5559983*
> _*I - GENERAL OPTIMISATION*_​*1 - Settings to check*​In your *Settings app*, search the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable swap and disable zram ? whats the point ? Ram plus is just swap , however android is not optimised for swap so enable it will decrease phone performance and will not provide better multitasking


----------



## Guan Yu (Mar 22, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> It really is confusing as with zRAM disabled (and RAM plus being enabled in OneUI 4.0)  there is nothing listed in "cat /proc/swap" or with "free -m". The system reports 0 swap when zRAM alone is disabled. Meaning I can't confirm whether changing/disabling RAM plus actually does anything at all when zRAM is manually disabled.
> 
> Changing the setting from 2 GB to 8 GB or to 1 MB could do nothing at all. I haven't found a way to check RAM plus (checking the global variable or Samsung's device care could mean nothing at all, it could simply report the setting without any actual changes made to the behaviour).
> 
> The system itself doesn't report any available RAM plus swap so either Samsung uses weird stuff that isn't recognised by Linux or it is snake oil

Click to collapse



ram plus on my xiaomi is located in /data but i cant check it too


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> my geekbench score drastically decreased after applying extreme battery commands , before it was above 1k and 3k
> 
> RAM plus set to 0 and then on 2 , results are same .

Click to collapse



Try best performance tweaks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> summary of RamPlus and Zram value
> RAM Plus(GB)  ==  ZRAM(GB)
> 0                    4
> 1                    2
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, i'll add these to my post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> which combination is best ??

Click to collapse



Try and see what suits you best, waiting for your feedback


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Which is the best setting for most battery life ?

Click to collapse



That's not related to battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Guan Yu said:


> Enable swap and disable zram ? whats the point ? Ram plus is just swap , however android is not optimised for swap so enable it will decrease phone performance and will not provide better multitasking

Click to collapse



Read again, it's enabled by default, OP helps disable it.


----------



## robnitro (Mar 22, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> For anyone interested: you can disable zRAM with this command (requires root):
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Macusercom said:


> It really is confusing as with zRAM disabled (and RAM plus being enabled in OneUI 4.0)  there is nothing listed in "cat /proc/swap" or with "free -m". The system reports 0 swap when zRAM alone is disabled. Meaning I can't confirm whether changing/disabling RAM plus actually does anything at all when zRAM is manually disabled.
> 
> Changing the setting from 2 GB to 8 GB or to 1 MB could do nothing at all. I haven't found a way to check RAM plus (checking the global variable or Samsung's device care could mean nothing at all, it could simply report the setting without any actual changes made to the behaviour).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's confirming that there's no real disk based swap.  I hate when software companies lie.
It's all zram, and we had default 4g zram (using free -h)  even before the Android update that added the "ram plus" bullcrap.

If they only let me make my own freaking swap without root.
Disk based swap is great in that barely used apps won't hog ram as standby memory.
Also it's pretty annoying how these later Android versions are huge memory hogs.
After boot, it's at most 4gb free.. Nothing opened except the normal background processes.  WTF?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> It's confirming that there's no real disk based swap.  I hate when software companies lie.
> It's all zram, and we had default 4g zram (using free -h)  even before the Android update that added the "ram plus" bullcrap.
> 
> If they only let me make my own freaking swap without root.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Every independant tool that is available does not show anything else than zRAM. It's odd that zRAM seems to scale separately when RAM plus is changed. That is still a mystery to me. As long as I can't confirm RAM plus is doing anything, I'll set it to 2 GB, disable zRAM and leave it as is. My philosophy is that if there is no observable difference, don't mess with it as it just becomes snake oil.

That so much RAM is reserved is due to processes being cached. Not having a lot of free RAM is no bad at all (it can even lead to benefits). But not having freeable RAM when you need it is when you get into issues.

I still would wish to have any information on why 10.3 GB RAM is available on a 12 GB device. Everyone calls it "system usage" but Android itself (e. g. _free -m_) reports 10.3 GB and Android's core processes are shown within that 10.3 GB. I assume 1.7 GB is reserved for the video memory but Samsung should market this more clearly.

It is impractical to have separate RAM for Samsung core apps and would be very concerning if this were the case. That would mean these processes run outside of the whole Android system. Just like if you add 32 GB of RAM into your Windows PC and Windows shows 28 GB installed (while Windows takes up 3 GB leaving you with 25 GB). There is only one situation I know that happens: if you have an iGPU and a some RAM is reserved specifically for video memory.


----------



## jojos38 (Mar 22, 2022)

robnitro said:


> It's confirming that there's no real disk based swap.  I hate when software companies lie.
> It's all zram, and we had default 4g zram (using free -h)  even before the Android update that added the "ram plus" bullcrap.
> 
> If they only let me make my own freaking swap without root.
> ...

Click to collapse



Android puts in cache many apps that you "tend to use" so that if you open them they open much faster, it's mostly what fills your ram. I don't know if this is a good thing or not but this ram can be cleared at any time by the system so there is no need to worry about it

You can see them in Settings -> Developer options -> Running services -> [3 dots] Show cached processes

That being said, if you remove those cached apps from the total ram usage it's still quite high so I dunno what fills it for the other part


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

Wait WHAT


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Wait WHATView attachment 5568329

Click to collapse



If I do what is in OP I will still can pay with google pay?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

George Musat said:


> If I do what is in OP I will still can pay with google pay?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 22, 2022)

NO BLOATWARE REMOVED. I reinstalled all the bloatware I previously removed and then updated my phone to One UI 4.1 AVC8. This is with no bloatware removed, so imagine what it'll be when I disable over 100 system apps.

I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.

No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times. 

I think the adb commands help more than debloating the phone based on my results.

S22 Ultra US Unlocked Snapdragon 512gb.


----------



## marko94 (Mar 22, 2022)

How to solve Google play services battery drain ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Fix is in OP



marko94 said:


> How to solve Google play services battery drain ?

Click to collapse


----------



## marko94 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix is in OP

Click to collapse



I know, I did that already  bit it is still high


----------



## George Musat (Mar 22, 2022)

marko94 said:


> I know, I did that already  bit it is still high

Click to collapse



Ikr? I have this too


----------



## Cellzor (Mar 22, 2022)

Have any tests been done seen to battery time gain when underclocking the SoC? I.e. what are the gains like?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 22, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> Have any tests been done seen to battery time gain when underclocking the SoC? I.e. what are the gains like?

Click to collapse



Better battery.


----------



## Cellzor (Mar 22, 2022)

Is there a way to adjust this via an app on the phone or are external adb commands required?


----------



## Wo11ven (Mar 22, 2022)

What is necessary for DeX to work?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> NO BLOATWARE REMOVED. I reinstalled all the bloatware I previously removed and then updated my phone to One UI 4.1 AVC8. This is with no bloatware removed, so imagine what it'll be when I disable over 100 system apps.
> 
> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Final verdict. 100% to 10%.
9hrs and 45 minutes SOT. Beast mode.


----------



## samsald (Mar 22, 2022)

com.sec.android.app.relojpaquete
com.samsung.android.rubin.app


maor23 said:


> I didnt used any adb commands.
> I restored everything that seemed to be something of bixby, still nothing.
> The sleep method is just disappeared from there

Click to collapse



hello try to restore these 2 apps.
com.sec.android.app.clockpackage
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
 in the past these 2 apps have caused me problems with routines. On my device I only keep the bixby routines and the other related bixby apps are deleted and it works without problems. I use more than 13 routines


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Mar 23, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Yes, like I said I restored everything and it still the same

Click to collapse



This auto detect sleeping feature on Bixby Routines requires the device to learn your sleeping patterns (this is mentioned in your first screenshot too, I believe). Have you factory reset recently? Did you update to One UI recently (not 100% this would cause it)? If you deleted the Bixby apps at any point and deleted the data and cache then restored them, your usage patterns would be forgotten. It could take up to 14 days to relearn.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 23, 2022)

samsald said:


> com.sec.android.app.relojpaquete
> com.samsung.android.rubin.app
> 
> hello try to restore these 2 apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got only the rubin uninstalled, I recovered it and still the problem continues..


----------



## maor23 (Mar 23, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> This auto detect sleeping feature on Bixby Routines requires the device to learn your sleeping patterns (this is mentioned in your first screenshot too, I believe). Have you factory reset recently? Did you update to One UI recently (not 100% this would cause it)? If you deleted the Bixby apps at any point and deleted the data and cache then restored them, your usage patterns would be forgotten. It could take up to 14 days to relearn.

Click to collapse



The problem is that it does not even showing in the bixby routines list.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 23, 2022)

Does anyone know how to disable "Play Games"? I uninstalled the Play games app already and the google app itself, But int settings-Google-Settings for Google apps-Play Games It exist there I am thinking google made it bundled with their app?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 23, 2022)

*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*

Can i found this two Commands under the normal Settings or are these only available as ADB-Commands?


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> NO BLOATWARE REMOVED. I reinstalled all the bloatware I previously removed and then updated my phone to One UI 4.1 AVC8. This is with no bloatware removed, so imagine what it'll be when I disable over 100 system apps.
> 
> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent , what RAM plus settings ??


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi, 

can anyone explain me what those commands do ?
Also how can I check default value or even if me phone support it ?

Thanks

2 - Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0*
5 - Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
 - adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0*
8 - Extra battery​*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Wo11ven said:


> What is necessary for DeX to work?

Click to collapse



Just type dex and restore all search results


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

It seems that Google battery drain is a thing now

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/tkl04v


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> Is there a way to adjust this via an app on the phone or are external adb commands required?

Click to collapse



No, you need root


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Does anyone know how to disable "Play Games"? I uninstalled the Play games app already and the google app itself, But int settings-Google-Settings for Google apps-Play Games It exist there I am thinking google made it bundled with their app?

Click to collapse



Google play services has i think


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> *- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*
> 
> Can i found this two Commands under the normal Settings or are these only available as ADB-Commands?

Click to collapse



Only adb


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone explain me what those commands do ?
> Also how can I check default value or even if me phone support it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Replace put with get, take off the value at the end


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Google play services has i think

Click to collapse



If I disable that complete chrome and other related will not work. I just want that Play Game thing. Why did google bundled it


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems that Google battery drain is a thing now
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/tkl04v

Click to collapse



Oh..


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 23, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> *- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0*
> 
> Can i found this two Commands under the normal Settings or are these only available as ADB-Commands?

Click to collapse



The first one (sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness) is changed from 0 to 1 if you change the processing speed from optimised to maximum. The second one is not changeable (though setting the processing speed probably changes other things too that will hurt battery life).


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Processing Speed and Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​*Optimised*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
*High*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*
*Maximum*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*
Amazing Compromise​You can set your processing speed to "Optimised" from settings, and couple it with "*sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness*" set to 1, and get the best of both worlds (My setting).


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Replace put with get, take off the value at the end

Click to collapse



for  this : *- *_*adb shell settings get system peak_refresh_rate  *_*I got : null 

hm..*


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> for  this : *- *_*adb shell settings get   *_*I got : null
> 
> hm..*

Click to collapse



Null means there is no setting for that. You can use "adb shell settings delete system peak_refresh_rate" if you want to reset to default (after you changed it)


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Final verdict. 100% to 10%.
> 9hrs and 45 minutes SOT. Beast mode.

Click to collapse



HOW


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> for  this : *- *_*adb shell settings get system peak_refresh_rate  *_*I got : null
> 
> hm..*

Click to collapse



That's because it's not present in parameters by default


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Null means there is no setting for that. You can use "adb shell settings delete system peak_refresh_rate" if you want to reset to default (after you changed it)

Click to collapse



Agree


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Final verdict. 100% to 10%.
> 9hrs and 45 minutes SOT. Beast mode.

Click to collapse



Epic! Please describe all of the ADB commands you followed?


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 23, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh thank you so much for your amazing work in putting this guide together  I have been experimenting with various combinations of package disabling and have never gotten to this level of optimisation as per your guidelines. The benefits are noticeable with usage and standby time, not forgetting to mention far increased responsiveness!

The most surprising part was faster charging! I'm skeptical as to what could enable this? Is there some sort of Samsung battery management software that controlled charging previously? Is this safe for long term battery health?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> Epic! Please describe all of the ADB commands you followed?

Click to collapse



I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.

No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.

S22 Ultra US Unlocked Snapdragon 512gb.

Here are all the commands I used:

2 - Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0*
3 - Unlock RAM Plus Configurations​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
Reboot then go to *settings *and set *RAM Plus* to 1GB.
5 - Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0*
7 - Disable User Manual​*- adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0*
8 - Extra battery​*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0*_
_IV-B - EXTREME BATTERY OPTIMISATION_​3 - Enable Performance Limit​*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1*
_IV-P - EXTREME PERFORMANCE OPTIMISATION_​2 - Enable Improved App Responsiveness​Changing processing speed in settings disables this
*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sure. You can check my previous post to see all my individual settings. Here are all the commands I used:
> 
> 2 - Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

maor23 said:


> The problem is that it does not even showing in the bixby routines list.

Click to collapse



Did you restore all samsung services ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> @Hamid Chikh thank you so much for your amazing work in putting this guide together  I have been experimenting with various combinations of package disabling and have never gotten to this level of optimisation as per your guidelines. The benefits are noticeable with usage and standby time, not forgetting to mention far increased responsiveness!
> 
> The most surprising part was faster charging! I'm skeptical as to what could enable this? Is there some sort of Samsung battery management software that controlled charging previously? Is this safe for long term battery health?

Click to collapse



You're welcome, it's a pleasure. And thank you for the feedback and support.
Charging depends on multiple factors, including current *battery%*, *temperature *and *load*. Debloating results in less stress, less work, less heat, so more headroom for charging to go to. The more you debloat, the faster your phone gets, the faster charging gets.
Personally, i can charge from 10% (that's where charging heats up the most) while watching 4K in youtube with the phone held in my hand and never having temps exceeding 30°.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sure. You can check my previous post to see all my individual settings. Here are all the commands I used:
> 
> 2 - Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



You found my secret combination, congratulations !
You should link or copy your other post for people to get the full configuration you got.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You found my secret combination, congratulations !
> You should link or copy your other post for people to get the full configuration you got.

Click to collapse



What performance limit really means?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

George Musat said:


> What performance limit really means?

Click to collapse



Come on george, there's *performance *and there's *limit*, it can't be that hard!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You found my secret combination, congratulations !
> You should link or copy your other post for people to get the full configuration you got.

Click to collapse



You're the goat bro. Thanks for this guide, it's amazing and you've put a lot of work into it. 

Ps: How do I do that? Lol


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You're the goat bro. Thanks for this guide, it's amazing and you've put a lot of work into it.
> 
> Ps: How do I do that? Lol

Click to collapse



Well, thank you, Check OP, there's a lil something for you there 
Do what exactly ?


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're welcome, it's a pleasure. And thank you for the feedback and support.
> Charging depends on multiple factors, including current *battery%*, *temperature *and *load*. Debloating results in less stress, less work, less heat, so more headroom for charging to go to. The more you debloat, the faster your phone gets, the faster charging gets.
> Personally, i can charge from 10% (that's where charging heats up the most) while watching 4K in youtube and never having temps exceeding 30°.

Click to collapse



Does make sense, but the results are really great  The faster charging speeds are even noticeable on lower powered chargers. I am on the S21 Ultra which has a huge battery yet still achieves this


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Well, thank you, Check OP, there's a lil something for you there
> Do what exactly ?

Click to collapse



Thanks bro! I appreciate that. I edited my previous post with the commands I used and added all my settings for anyone who wants to copy, and added the SOT screenshot.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Come on george, there's *performance *and there's *limit*, it can't be that hard!

Click to collapse



But how much it limits thats the question


----------



## antos012 (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Incredible result man! Notifys arrives in real time when u dont use the phone?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

antos012 said:


> Incredible result man! Notifys arrives in real time when u dont use the phone?

Click to collapse



Of course, why wouldn't they?


----------



## antos012 (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Of course, why wouldn't they?

Click to collapse



In my case, if i put an app in sleep mode, notifys arrived only if i turn on the screen...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

antos012 said:


> Incredible result man! Notifys arrives in real time when u dont use the phone?

Click to collapse




Kris_b1104 said:


> Of course, why wouldn't they?

Click to collapse



That's sleeping apps, add what you need to "never sleeping" and you're good to go. OP is clear about that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

antos012 said:


> In my case, if i put an app in sleep mode, notifys arrived only if i turn on the screen...

Click to collapse


3 - Background Apps Activity​Under *device care*, *battery*, you'll find *background usage limits*, do the following:
- Under "*Sleeping Apps*" add all your apps.
*- *Under "*Deep Sleeping Apps*" add all your inactive apps like tools & games.
- Under "*Never sleeping apps*", add apps you need *instant notifications* from like messaging apps, mail, etc.


----------



## antos012 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's sleeping apps, add what you need to "never sleeping" and you're good to go. OP is clear about that.

Click to collapse



Thank u mate! and compliment for this great great job... i try immediately your optimizations on my S22 U Exynos


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

I am curious , how factory reset can bring all app etc back if they are removed (uninstalled) and didnt restored back before factory reset?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RAM Plus / ZRAM / SWAP Conclusions​*- ZRAM*: The amount of ACTUAL *PHYSICAL RAM* that can be *compressed* to save space in RAM when launching lot of apps
> *- SWAP*: A space in *INTERNAL STORAGE* that's used to behave *like RAM* and stores cached apps that haven't been used in a certain amount of time
> *- RAM Plus*: It's rebrand of SWAP, does the same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best config so far is to set RAM plus to 1mb, which sets zRAM to 2GB. This is the best i could do
3 - Unlock RAM Plus Configurations​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
Reboot then go to *settings *and set *RAM Plus* to the size you like
Set custom value for RAM Plus (in Mb)
_*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> I am curious , how factory reset can bring all app etc back if they are removed (uninstalled) and didnt restored back before factory reset?

Click to collapse



"- Restore all apps before updating your phone" -OP


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> "- Restore all apps before updating your phone" -OP

Click to collapse



I know , that is stated for update..but if I want factory reset my phone, I can do that without restore all apps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> I know , that is stated for update..but if I want factory reset my phone, I can do that without restore all apps?

Click to collapse



Of course, there's no need


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Of course, there's no need

Click to collapse



Yeah, but what I want to know, if I delete (debloat ) apps, that means removing them from my phone( system). How than factory reset can bring them back ? is there somewhere backup of all apps, or full rom etc ? sorry if this is stupid q


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Yeah, but what I want to know, if I delete (debloat ) apps, that means removing them from my phone( system). How than factory reset can bring them back ? is there somewhere backup of all apps, or full rom etc ? sorry if this is stupid q

Click to collapse



Depends on how you've removed them. Disabling disables the process, but the app still can send and receive intents and react to calls. Uninstalling them via package manager (pm) removes them for the user but not from the system. Removing them from the system (which requires to override apps with empty replacements e. g. in a Magisk module since /system is read-only) would "really" remove them as long as the Magisk module is active. You could delete it in TWRP aswell but that is not recommended


----------



## marko94 (Mar 23, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Depends on how you've removed them. Disabling disables the process, but the app still can send and receive intents and react to calls. Uninstalling them via package manager (pm) removes them for the user but not from the system. Removing them from the system (which requires to override apps with empty replacements e. g. in a Magisk module since /system is read-only) would "really" remove them as long as the Magisk module is active. You could delete it in TWRP aswell but that is not recommended

Click to collapse



Thanks for those explanation. I have locked BL and no root. So in my case I can only remove them for the user ( me) . Oh i see, that means that factory reset without restore them makes sense xD


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The best config so far is to set RAM plus to 1mb, which sets zRAM to 2GB. This is the best i could do
> 3 - Unlock RAM Plus Configurations​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot then go to *settings *and set *RAM Plus* to the size you like
> Set custom value for RAM Plus (in Mb)
> _*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1*_

Click to collapse



 1mb? Is that safe? I read someone here got bootloop setting the ramplus to MB instead of GB


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Yeah, but what I want to know, if I delete (debloat ) apps, that means removing them from my phone( system). How than factory reset can bring them back ? is there somewhere backup of all apps, or full rom etc ? sorry if this is stupid q

Click to collapse



Like stated in OP, they're not "thrown away", they're removed but from user0 only. You can always bring them back, yes, using ADB, just like you remove them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> 1mb? Is that safe? I read someone here got bootloop setting the ramplus to MB instead of GB

Click to collapse



Not for me, works perfectly with 1mb. You can set it to 1024 (1Gb) if you want


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Canceled


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 10 - Don't turn off Screen while watching
> *- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 1*          #Samsung
> *- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 1*                         #Google

Click to collapse



Is this the same as the setting in my pic?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Is this the same as the setting in my pic?

Click to collapse



Samsung command yes


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 23, 2022)

I already set my ram plus at 1mb and it done pretty well. But after Optimizing my phone at Galaxy Booster App it came back at 4gb. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I already set my ram plus at 1mb and it done pretty well. But after Optimizing my phone at Galaxy Booster App it came back at 4gb. Can someone confirm?

Click to collapse



That's odd, worked fine for me. Can you confirm it's the only thing that has been reset ? If you applied other ADB commands


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's odd. Can you confirm it's the only thing that has been reset ? If you applied other ADB commands

Click to collapse



Yes sure after my work later will check others command too if they revert back to original


----------



## Klaudas (Mar 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I already set my ram plus at 1mb and it done pretty well. But after Optimizing my phone at Galaxy Booster App it came back at 4gb. Can someone confirm?

Click to collapse



I was experiencing same issue on one ui 4. After updating to one ui 4.1 no problems.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Check Updated OP​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> I was experiencing same issue on one ui 4. After updating to one ui 4.1 no problems.

Click to collapse




NozGojira said:


> I already set my ram plus at 1mb and it done pretty well. But after Optimizing my phone at Galaxy Booster App it came back at 4gb. Can someone confirm?

Click to collapse



Seems to be a problem for OneUI 4.0. Why haven't you updated to 4.1 yet?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks anyway, there's no need, i checked myself


NozGojira said:


> Yes sure after my work later will check others command too if they revert back to original

Click to collapse


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Seems to be a problem for OneUI 4.0. Why haven't you updated to 4.1 yet?

Click to collapse



Didn't yet receive update on my unit snapdragon version


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 23, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 

Same as in Developer settings
- adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.75
- adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.75
- adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.75

Feels weirdly awasome!


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Same as in Developer settings
> - adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.75
> ...

Click to collapse



why? )))


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

George Musat said:


> why? )))

Click to collapse



i mean why weird


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The best config so far is to set RAM plus to 1mb, which sets zRAM to 2GB. This is the best i could do
> 3 - Unlock RAM Plus Configurations​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot then go to *settings *and set *RAM Plus* to the size you like
> Set custom value for RAM Plus (in Mb)
> _*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1*_

Click to collapse



thats it i will try again,and if i get reboots every 2 min i will cr-


----------



## George Musat (Mar 23, 2022)

George Musat said:


> thats it i will try again,and if i get reboots every 2 min i will cr-

Click to collapse



can confirm it works great finnaly (for me)


----------



## bamn (Mar 23, 2022)

One more question from my side, I've noticed when playing Spotify on my Chromecast my volume keys don't automatically change this volume but default to phone media.

Is this Samsung stock behavior?
If not could some removed app cause this?


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 23, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i mean why weird

Click to collapse



Cause I've never liked 1.0 (the original slow option ) and I'm used to faster animations, but in 0.75 + sem_enchanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
it looks like candy for my eyes.


----------



## Mort015 (Mar 23, 2022)

Battery on my S21 Ultra with this tweaks. FHD+, 96hz adaptive refresh rate. If I don't use the device for a long time, I activate the energy saving mode. Thank you!


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 23, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh I noticed you removed the disable zram adb command from the OP

Please provide the adb command to enable it? I had disabled it yesterday


----------



## sebaxis125 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi, after do all of the steps, apps like Whatsapp and Instagram dont receive messages and dont show notifications after i unlock the device, what should i do? Thanks


----------



## Cardant (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used your settings on an Exynos S22 ultra 256G and it's not great at all.


----------



## Ardysan (Mar 23, 2022)

Gents, need some help here... After 4.1 UI update - settings app does not start/crashing constantly...
Not even sure what to do...

Did "repair all apps" in recovery - it fixed it, I think...


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Cardant said:


> I used your settings on an Exynos S22 ultra 256G and it's not great at all.
> View attachment 5569445

Click to collapse



Just change it back then bro, if you don't get the results to please you.
Sometimes when I enter the adb commands to change performance/battery settings, the first Geekbench test is a little low, but when I give it time to settle in and check the score again later it jumps up. Just wait and keep testing. Don't charge while testing or test when your phone is already hot. 
I can't help any further because I'm on S908U1 Snapdragon


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> Gents, need some help here... After 4.1 UI update - settings app does not start/crashing constantly...
> Not even sure what to do...

Click to collapse



Did you restore all system apps before updating your phone to One UI 4.1?


----------



## Ardysan (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you restore all system apps before updating your phone to One UI 4.1?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I did not restore them all... I think that was the problem.
Settings work now... but

There is no setting to choose launcher any more - and I can't load my Nova Launcher...


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> Yeah, I did not restore them all... I think that was the problem.
> Settings work now... but
> 
> There is no setting to choose launcher any more - and I can't load my Nova Launcher...

Click to collapse



I have no experience with Nova Launcher but I would recommend using the ADB app to restore all your system apps that were uninstalled and disabled. Then reboot to recovery, clear cache partition and then repair apps. Try using Nova Launcher now and if it works, just debloat again.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 23, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> Battery on my S21 Ultra with this tweaks. FHD+, 96hz adaptive refresh rate. If I don't use the device for a long time, I activate the energy saving mode. Thank you!

Click to collapse



How did you use Whatsapp for 3hrs and 30mins and it only used 15% battery?! Please share your secret.


----------



## Cardant (Mar 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Just change it back then bro, if you don't get the results to please you.
> Sometimes when I enter the adb commands to change performance/battery settings, the first Geekbench test is a little low, but when I give it time to settle in and check the score again later it jumps up. Just wait and keep testing. Don't charge while testing or test when your phone is already hot.
> I can't help any further because I'm on S908U1 Snapdragon

Click to collapse



Yep (sorry if my message came up wrong or anything, I was just stating a fact), I tried _*adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,1 *_(I'm not sure it even does something lol, I told myself the first number was for single core and the second one for multi-core so it would effectively only restrict multi-core performance but I might be completely wrong). I'm back to the usual 1100+, 3500+ this way.
I know heat lowers performance but it wouldn't shave off 400+ points off the single core benchmark (expect in extreme heat I guess) but yeah good point.
Maybe some fellow Exynos users can post their findings regarding your optimizations


----------



## stin00 (Mar 23, 2022)

Also have an issue with Whatsapp etc not giving any notifications.. no clue how to fix it. It's not sleeping nor being restricted in battery usage


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Cardant said:


> Yep (sorry if my message came up wrong or anything, I was just stating a fact), I tried _*adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,1 *_(I'm not sure it even does something lol, I told myself the first number was for single core and the second one for multi-core so it would effectively only restrict multi-core performance but I might be completely wrong). I'm back to the usual 1100+, 3500+ this way.
> I know heat lowers performance but it wouldn't shave off 400+ points off the single core benchmark (expect in extreme heat I guess) but yeah good point.
> Maybe some fellow Exynos users can post their findings regarding your optimizations

Click to collapse



i'm on exynos and reverted back to defaults for these 2:

```
settings put global restricted_device_performance

settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness
```
they seem to unnecessarily heatup my phone while gaming. not sure yet though as i'm still testing. i'm no benchie guy and just do so in relation to gaming. it may also just be coz of the 4.1 update or it's just that hot in where i live. so take it as it is


----------



## Mort015 (Mar 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> How did you use Whatsapp for 3hrs and 30mins and it only used 15% battery?! Please share your secret.

Click to collapse



I dont use official WhatsApp  Its a mod like WhatsApp+ with better Battery Usage and heavy customization.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> I dont use official WhatsApp  Its a mod like WhatsApp+ with better Battery Usage and heavy customization.

Click to collapse



Then tell us what is the apk,GB Whatsapp?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

stin00 said:


> Also have an issue with Whatsapp etc not giving any notifications.. no clue how to fix it. It's not sleeping nor being restricted in battery usage

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you restore all samsung services ?

Click to collapse



what from the list you think may be the problem?
EDIT: Tried to restore all this list, still don't have the "sleep" option in bixby routines
# Preset was created in ADB AppControl 1.7.4
# Total applications: 38
# 2022-03-24_07:27:54
# Samsung SM-S908E Uninstalled applications
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.samsung.android.app.omcagent
com.samsung.android.app.sharelive
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.aremojieditor
com.samsung.android.arzone
com.samsung.android.aware.service
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.beaconmanager
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework
com.samsung.android.forest
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.mcfserver
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.samsung.android.scloud
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.android.visionintelligence
com.samsung.desktopsystemui
com.samsung.knox.securefolder
com.samsung.SMT
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> I dont use official WhatsApp  Its a mod like WhatsApp+ with better Battery Usage and heavy customization.

Click to collapse



What whatsapp are you using? I'm using the FouadWhatsapp and it have some bad effect on my battery


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh i can see that the google play service is a very big parameter as battery drain, tried to clear cache but it not seem to be resolved. do you have some other advice for me?


----------



## Mort015 (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> What whatsapp are you using? I'm using the FouadWhatsapp and it have some bad effect on my battery

Click to collapse



I use the same  But idk why its bad on your Battery


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> I use the same  But idk why its bad on your Battery

Click to collapse



Maybe some customize funcuinality? 
I will glad if you can attach the settings of your Fouad to see if there is a difference from me. 
Listen, 3 and a half hours its insane!


----------



## Xrunner87 (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you very much! I followed the OP's ADB commands and debloated lots of APPs via Thanox's Smart Freeze function (not deleting them, so that if anything was needed, I can de-freeze it), and it consumes far less power during stand-by. 50-100mA of current compares to previously 300+mA standby power draw.  And that means only 1% was consumed every two hours, with messaging APPs, etc running in the background. I can't believe my NOTE10+, powered by a two-year-old 700+ recharge cycle battery, can last a full day with ~7hours of SOT.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Maybe some customize funcuinality?
> I will glad if you can attach the settings of your Fouad to see if there is a difference from me.
> Listen, 3 and a half hours its insane!

Click to collapse



Isnt gbwapp better?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> i'm on exynos and reverted back to defaults for these 2:
> 
> ```
> settings put global restricted_device_performance
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too!!!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Didn't yet receive update on my unit snapdragon version

Click to collapse



I haven't too, but i flashed in Odin. Just flash the update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

bamn said:


> One more question from my side, I've noticed when playing Spotify on my Chromecast my volume keys don't automatically change this volume but default to phone media.
> 
> Is this Samsung stock behavior?
> If not could some removed app cause this?

Click to collapse



Definitely not a removed app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> @Hamid Chikh I noticed you removed the disable zram adb command from the OP
> 
> Please provide the adb command to enable it? I had disabled it yesterday

Click to collapse



It doesn't work, no need to


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

sebaxis125 said:


> Hi, after do all of the steps, apps like Whatsapp and Instagram dont receive messages and dont show notifications after i unlock the device, what should i do? Thanks

Click to collapse



You didn't follow correctly, check again "background activity" section in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Cardant said:


> I used your settings on an Exynos S22 ultra 256G and it's not great at all.
> View attachment 5569445

Click to collapse



Just follow performance tweaks in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Ardysan said:


> Gents, need some help here... After 4.1 UI update - settings app does not start/crashing constantly...
> Not even sure what to do...
> 
> Did "repair all apps" in recovery - it fixed it, I think...

Click to collapse



Did you restore everything before updating like stated in OP?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Just change it back then bro, if you don't get the results to please you.
> Sometimes when I enter the adb commands to change performance/battery settings, the first Geekbench test is a little low, but when I give it time to settle in and check the score again later it jumps up. Just wait and keep testing. Don't charge while testing or test when your phone is already hot.
> I can't help any further because I'm on S908U1 Snapdragon

Click to collapse



You're right, i agree


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I have no experience with Nova Launcher but I would recommend using the ADB app to restore all your system apps that were uninstalled and disabled. Then reboot to recovery, clear cache partition and then repair apps. Try using Nova Launcher now and if it works, just debloat again.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## donetus (Mar 24, 2022)

stin00 said:


> Also have an issue with Whatsapp etc not giving any notifications.. no clue how to fix it. It's not sleeping nor being restricted in battery usage

Click to collapse



in my case, I wasn't receiving any notification from Viber though the app was set to "Never Sleep".  I had to re-install VIber and leave its default setting as it is.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> what from the list you think may be the problem?
> EDIT: Tried to restore all this list, still don't have the "sleep" option in bixby routines
> # Preset was created in ADB AppControl 1.7.4
> # Total applications: 38
> ...

Click to collapse



Then it's not the problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> @Hamid Chikh i can see that the google play service is a very big parameter as battery drain, tried to clear cache but it not seem to be resolved. do you have some other advice for me?

Click to collapse



I'll look into it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> Thank you very much! I followed the OP's ADB commands and debloated lots of APPs via Thanox's Smart Freeze function (not deleting them, so that if anything was needed, I can de-freeze it), and it consumes far less power during stand-by. 50-100mA of current compares to previously 300+mA standby power draw.  And that means only 1% was consumed every two hours, with messaging APPs, etc running in the background. I can't believe my NOTE10+, powered by a two-year-old 700+ recharge cycle battery, can last a full day with ~7hours of SOT.

Click to collapse



I get 1% per 4h of standby. A whole night takes 2% for me


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll look into it

Click to collapse



thanks.
another question i got, when i load the deleted preset there is many things that were selected, and when I try to find what is those on google, nothing found.
there is another place I cant see what the package I chose is doing?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> thanks.
> another question i got, when i load the deleted preset there is many things that were selected, and when I try to find what is those on google, nothing found.
> there is another place I cant see what the package I chose is doing?

Click to collapse



You do know i test the presets before publishing them right ? I'm not gonna fool you into deleting what's gonna hurt your phone. In fact, those presets are my daily, u don't use any of the deleted services, actually, i delete even more stuff than that.
Here's where you can get an idea about the apps:





						Samsung full apps list - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Check OP​- Added more Settings to OP
- Took down "Disable performance restriction", if already disabled, just restore default values and reboot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> @Hamid Chikh i can see that the google play service is a very big parameter as battery drain, tried to clear cache but it not seem to be resolved. do you have some other advice for me?

Click to collapse



Check OP, updated the fix


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Same as in Developer settings
> - adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.75
> ...

Click to collapse



You can play with the values and see what suits you best. I provide the method, you create you value


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Cardant said:


> Yep (sorry if my message came up wrong or anything, I was just stating a fact), I tried _*adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,1 *_(I'm not sure it even does something lol, I told myself the first number was for single core and the second one for multi-core so it would effectively only restrict multi-core performance but I might be completely wrong). I'm back to the usual 1100+, 3500+ this way.
> I know heat lowers performance but it wouldn't shave off 400+ points off the single core benchmark (expect in extreme heat I guess) but yeah good point.
> Maybe some fellow Exynos users can post their findings regarding your optimizations

Click to collapse



That was never advised in OP, if it was possible, i'd have added it to OP


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You do know i test the presets before publishing them right ? I'm not gonna fool you into deleting what's gonna hurt your phone. In fact, those presets are my daily, u don't use any of the deleted services, actually, i delete even more stuff than that.
> Here's where you can get an idea about the apps:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



never thought like that, just saw there apps like carrierdefault and my guessing is that is something of my carrier sim company and I'm just afraid to delete it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> never thought like that, just saw there apps like carrierdefault and my guessing is that is something of my carrier sim company and I'm just afraid to delete it

Click to collapse



Might be, can't be sure of that since each and their use case. But, i can assure you i have it deleted here and living my best life


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

Adb  * shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
What is the default?*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Adb  * shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> What is the default?*

Click to collapse



It is 1,1


----------



## maor23 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be, can't be sure of that since each and their use case. But, i can assure you i have it deleted here and living my best life

Click to collapse



im afraid  
it might be different in other countries (I'm from X and you are from Y)
Really afraid to delete all this, it may be good for battery life, but maybe I will miss some things I need and I don't know I need


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

RESTORE THIS TO DEFAULT & REBOOT​Enable Performance Limit (Default)​*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

maor23 said:


> im afraid
> it might be different in other countries (I'm from X and you are from Y)
> Really afraid to delete all this, it may be good for battery life, but maybe I will miss some things I need and I don't know I need

Click to collapse



Whatever suits you best, i provide the method, and you play with the values.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 24, 2022)

Is this ADB-Command
*- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*

available under the normal Settings too or only execute as Command?


And if i want to set 120 Hz for the display refresh rate overall i must only set
*- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 120.0*

Is this right or must be the values different?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Is this ADB-Command
> *- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*
> 
> available under the normal Settings too or only execute as Command?
> ...

Click to collapse



- Just updated OP for processing speed explanations
- Yes, setting both limits to 120 locks refresh rate to 120hz all the time


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 24, 2022)

Should i reboot the Phone after i execute this Commands?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Should i reboot the Phone after i execute this Commands?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Setting refresh rate to 96-96 is a true bless, try it out for yourself! (Works with OneUI 4.1 too)

*- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0

- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 96.0 *


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Setting refresh rate to 96-96 is a true bless, try it out for yourself!
> 
> *- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
> 
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 96.0 *

Click to collapse



I was able to get maximum battery by setting the max to 96hz and the min to 24hz. Phone still runs perfectly smooth. If I set it to 10, then I run into some lagging and problems with certain apps.

I use Galaxy Max Hz app which does it automatically for me. It also forces the lowest Hz possible when the screen is off and you can choose to go into power saving mode every time the screen is locked. It's an awesome tool.

Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I haven't too, but i flashed in Odin. Just flash the update

Click to collapse



Sorry this will be off topic. Do you have a link how flash new update via odin? Haven't tried it yet


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Sorry this will be off topic. Do you have a link how flash new update via odin? Haven't tried it yet

Click to collapse



It's okay
Here's how to flash
Here's where to download your firmware


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Request for Galaxy S22 series users only​Can you guys tap this adb command and show me the results please ? It's just a "get" command, with a result being "1" or "0". This won't change any settings, just reports default value. Thanks

_*- adb shell settings get secure screen_extra_brightness*_


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's okay
> Here's how to flash
> Here's where to download your firmware

Click to collapse



Thanks hamid. It confirmed there's no yet 4.1ui update on us (Snapdragon sm-g9980)


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RESTORE THIS TO DEFAULT & REBOOT​Enable Performance Limit (Default)​*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1*

Click to collapse



Why did you remove this from OP *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0 *


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Thanks hamid. It confirmed there's no yet 4.1ui update on us (Snapdragon sm-g9980)

Click to collapse



Okay


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Why did you remove this from OP *adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0 *

Click to collapse



Other tweaks seem to be enough, it turns off throttling and causes too much heat. Just set it back to default


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Other tweaks seem to be enough, it turns off throttling and causes too much heat. Just set it back to default

Click to collapse



It made my S10 plus very smooth and fast, not much heat, no standby battery drain, just took 15 mins off from sot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> It made my S10 plus very smooth and fast, not much heat, no standby battery drain, just took 15 mins off from sot.

Click to collapse


Can you please confirm by trying this combination for a day and reporting back to me?

*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
- adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Request for Galaxy S22 series users only​Can you guys tap this adb command and show me the results please ? It's just a "get" command, with a result being "1" or "0". This won't change any settings, just reports default value. Thanks
> 
> _*- adb shell settings get secure screen_extra_brightness*_

Click to collapse



Default is 0. When I turned it on in Display settings, it goes to 1.


----------



## marko94 (Mar 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Default is 0. When I turned it on in Display settings, it goes to 1.

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Default is 0. When I turned it on in Display settings, it goes to 1.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Same here

Click to collapse



Thanks, i'm testing it in S21 to see if it can bring anything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Check OP for even More battery saving tweaks !​Waiting for your feedback


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks, i'm testing it in S21 to see if it can bring anything

Click to collapse



Tested it already, but it's not working on the S21 Ultra unfortunately: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...r-high-brightness-mode.4420595/#post-86629865


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Tested it already, but it's not working on the S21 Ultra unfortunately: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...r-high-brightness-mode.4420595/#post-86629865

Click to collapse



So nothing at all ? Not even some more brightness in auto mode ?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So nothing at all ? Not even some more brightness in auto mode ?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not, the system does not react to it being changed


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

*- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0*
_*- adb shell settings put system lift_to_wake 0
The features will still work?*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

George Musat said:


> *- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
> - adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
> - adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Obviously not


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 24, 2022)

S22 Ultra doesn't seem to have this.

- Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*

Nor does it have the* multicore_packet_scheduler in the system key.*


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you please confirm by trying this combination for a day and reporting back to me?
> 
> *- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
> *- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*

Click to collapse



0,0 is the only command I did from OP and it increased the performance. I have not tried any other commands.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> * adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot then go to *settings *and set *RAM Plus* to the size you like.

Click to collapse



If I select 0 in settings, will create any problem..???


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

No


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> S22 Ultra doesn't seem to have this.
> 
> - Multicore Packet Scheduler: *ENABLED*
> 
> Nor does it have the* multicore_packet_scheduler in the system key.*

Click to collapse



Snapdragon variants don't have it, you can set it with adb command.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> If I select 0 in settings, will create any problem..???

Click to collapse



No problem, but it won't work. 1GB is the best you can do


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No problem, but it won't work. 1GB is the best you can do

Click to collapse



It shows 0 gb in ram plus, but zram is 4gb.
When ram plus set to 1 gb, zram is 2gb.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 24, 2022)

*- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0*
_*- adb shell settings put system lift_to_wake 0

These are obsolete for Galaxy devices*_


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Snapdragon variants don't have it, you can set it with adb command.

Click to collapse



Yes.  But if it's not there for snapdragon and it's not in the system area, what makes you think it's actually being used on SD chips?  Maybe it's an EX chip only feature.

If you manually put it in and SD doesn't need/use it does it just get ignored or could it possibly cause other issues later on?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> *- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
> - adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
> - adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean why would you get this phone in the first place if you want to disable these


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice tweaks, was gonna try some but don't need to my AT&T S22  Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB, Is running outstanding with no issues at all running beast mode and been also getting great battery life SOT been over 9hrs


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Obviously not

Click to collapse



man,double tap to wake / sleep  are basicly what the **** xD


----------



## huzidada (Mar 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  bro, im not sure why, my battery life has reduced by about 2 hours SOT with the same usage,  with the updated settings and I can't for the love of me figure out why


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

huzidada said:


> @Hamid Chikh  bro, im not sure why, my battery life has reduced by about 2 hours SOT with the same usage,  with the updated settings and I can't for the love of me figure out why

Click to collapse



What adb tweaks did you apply ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> man,double tap to wake / sleep  are basicly what the **** xD

Click to collapse



i'm just offering the option to disable them, not forcing anyone to


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I mean why would you get this phone in the first place if you want to disable these

Click to collapse



You can leave them on if you want to


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Yes.  But if it's not there for snapdragon and it's not in the system area, what makes you think it's actually being used on SD chips?  Maybe it's an EX chip only feature.
> 
> If you manually put it in and SD doesn't need/use it does it just get ignored or could it possibly cause other issues later on?

Click to collapse



I think they'll get ignored


----------



## huzidada (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What adb tweaks did you apply ?

Click to collapse



Did all the general tweaks bro, and then the extreme battery adb tweaks.  But for 3 days, getting 6H SOT, and was getting 8.5H on 4.0 and 4.1 when I had the original lost of tweaks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> *- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
> - adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
> - adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Check their status with "get" command, report back


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> i'm just offering the option to disable them, not forcing anyone to

Click to collapse



ahhhh ok master


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Did all the general tweaks bro, and then the extreme battery adb tweaks.  But for 3 days, getting 6H SOT, and was getting 8.5H on 4.0 and 4.1 when I had the original lost of tweaks

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it has nothing to do with my tweaks then. Try and check if you have any app draining you battery


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Check their status with "get" command, report back

Click to collapse



They are null. Expected. Most of them are pixel specific parameters


----------



## huzidada (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Pretty sure it has nothing to do with my tweaks then. Try and check if you have any app draining you battery

Click to collapse



Not as far as I can tell, using the exact same apps, quite consistently.  
How would I check that though, as under battery, the usual apps pop up and nothing seems amis


----------



## Has_anDroid (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks good share


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

Not true


marios199546 said:


> They are null. Expected. Most of them are pixel specific parameters

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 24, 2022)

huzidada said:


> Not as far as I can tell, using the exact same apps, quite consistently.
> How would I check that though, as under battery, the usual apps pop up and nothing seems amis

Click to collapse



Nothing comes to my mind


----------



## kolakid111 (Mar 24, 2022)

hey. thanks for work but


Hamid Chikh said:


> Nothing comes to my mind

Click to collapse



how to make com.samsung.accessibility open? and how to "repair apps" "


----------



## Ivixmax (Mar 24, 2022)

kolakid111 said:


> hey. thanks for work but
> 
> how to make com.samsung.accessibility open? and how to "repair apps" "

Click to collapse



Dont delete samsung keyboard to enter accessibilty menus.Repair apps from recovery


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Check OP for even More battery saving tweaks !​Waiting for your feedback

Click to collapse



thank you for keeping these updated!

why'd you drop this though? and what were the defaults?


> settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled

Click to collapse



EDIT: yep, it's the same. just found out for myself. good to know we can customize though. cheers, all!


> also,  are the commands under the Processing Speed/ADB section the same as when setting them in the processing speed tab under batt settings/device care? they should be related somehow

Click to collapse


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid can you do us favor when you remove some adb tweaks on OP can you not delete them. Instead make Close parenthesis on that command line so we can revert back to original value first before we disregard it? Thank you! Its just i think it's advantage and to be very clear to the newbies. Like for me i don't remember anymore what i have flashed and i don't know if you removed it or revert it to defaults but we still have that on our phone. The rest of this topic is awesome and very helpful. You're the best!


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 25, 2022)

^ i agree. maybe just strike those out so folks will still have a reference to revert or not. placing in the default values will surely help too


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 25, 2022)

I'll agree with the above 2 posts.  Move it into a "no longer useful" subsection and list the defaults so folks can "put it back" and not have to dig through 88 pages to figure it out.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 25, 2022)

Which is better for getting more performance by setting this command here:
*adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler*

the value 1 or 0?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

kolakid111 said:


> hey. thanks for work but
> 
> how to make com.samsung.accessibility open? and how to "repair apps" "

Click to collapse



Samsung keyboard needs to be disabled, not uninstalled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Which is better for getting more performance by setting this command here:
> *adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler*
> 
> the value 1 or 0?

Click to collapse



1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hamid can you do us favor when you remove some adb tweaks on OP can you not delete them. Instead make Close parenthesis on that command line so we can revert back to original value first before we disregard it? Thank you! Its just i think it's advantage and to be very clear to the newbies. Like for me i don't remember anymore what i have flashed and i don't know if you removed it or revert it to defaults but we still have that on our phone. The rest of this topic is awesome and very helpful. You're the best!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support, and for your input.
When i remove a command i make a new post with the default values but i don't keep them in OP so no one tries them.
Do you have anything in mind ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> ^ i agree. maybe just strike those out so folks will still have a reference to revert or not. placing in the default values will surely help too

Click to collapse



I'll think about adding a default value section in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> I'll agree with the above 2 posts.  Move it into a "no longer useful" subsection and list the defaults so folks can "put it back" and not have to dig through 88 pages to figure it out.

Click to collapse



Are you thinking of any command specifically?


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for the support, and for your input.
> When i remove a command i make a new post with the default values but i don't keep them in OP so no one tries them.
> Do you have anything in mind ?

Click to collapse



I agree with previous posts. I suggest keeping a changelog with dates that they were removed to help assist with tracking back changes and adb commands. Probably under a new section "No longer useful" or "Commands with no/worse effects"


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1

Click to collapse



what does this do..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> what does this do..???

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> I agree with previous posts. I suggest keeping a changelog with dates that they were removed to help assist with tracking back changes and adb commands. Probably under a new section "No longer useful" or "Commands with no/worse effects"

Click to collapse




maxq1 said:


> thank you for keeping these updated!
> 
> why'd you drop this though? and what were the defaults?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Compusmurf said:


> I'll agree with the above 2 posts.  Move it into a "no longer useful" subsection and list the defaults so folks can "put it back" and not have to dig through 88 pages to figure it out.

Click to collapse




maxq1 said:


> ^ i agree. maybe just strike those out so folks will still have a reference to revert or not. placing in the default values will surely help too

Click to collapse




NozGojira said:


> Hamid can you do us favor when you remove some adb tweaks on OP can you not delete them. Instead make Close parenthesis on that command line so we can revert back to original value first before we disregard it? Thank you! Its just i think it's advantage and to be very clear to the newbies. Like for me i don't remember anymore what i have flashed and i don't know if you removed it or revert it to defaults but we still have that on our phone. The rest of this topic is awesome and very helpful. You're the best!

Click to collapse


- Keep in mind that i test ALL COMMANDS before posting them, to make sure there are no bootloop or battery drain.
- ALL of what's in OP is my PERSONAL CONFIGURATION and what i consider THE BEST possible.
- There are no "default values" because values depend on your settings (changing setting changes values).
- Most commands alter with actual settings that are already available in the settings app.
- I post commands just to make it easier for you guys to change settings without having to navigate throughout the settings (like adaptive battery, multicore packet scheduler or suspend cached apps, etc).
- Most adb commands are duplicate of "Settings" section.
- Most commands in OP are found default for me (like motion engine) , after i setup my settings and configuration, i just post them how i find them.
- I try my best to make sure you guys don't have anything you don't want enabled that might consume power.
- If you want something enabled, let it beI.
- 'm just offering the option to disable stuff, not forcing anyone to disable anything.
- It's advised to save your default setting by using the "get" command, before applying any adb tweaks.
- Removed commands are judged unnecessary because they're duplicate, not because they're harmful.


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Are you thinking of any command specifically?

Click to collapse



I don't know.  When you delete them from the first post, it's hard to reference back if I have tried it or not.

At one point you had a list of ram/zram sizes (at least I think you did) and now it's not there.  I'm sure it's somewhere in the last 1700 posts under your thread here.   Problem is, that 1700 is going to double, triple or more and then it'll be impossible to find something.

It's just a suggestion that various folks made.  It's your thread.  Scattered all over is a crap ton of great info, but that's the problem, it's scattered.

Either way, it's great work.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> I don't know.  When you delete them from the first post, it's hard to reference back if I have tried it or not.
> 
> At one point you had a list of ram/zram sizes (at least I think you did) and now it's not there.  I'm sure it's somewhere in the last 1700 posts under your thread here.   Problem is, that 1700 is going to double, triple or more and then it'll be impossible to find something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I removed zRAM command because it doesn't work. So either you applied it or not, there are no effect.


----------



## omnimax (Mar 25, 2022)

Cardant said:


> I used your settings on an Exynos S22 ultra 256G and it's not great at all.
> View attachment 5569445

Click to collapse



The "_*adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1" halves the score of the Exynos - don't know if you also used that.*_


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I removed zRAM command because it doesn't work. So either you applied it or not, there are no effect.

Click to collapse



EXACTLY.  That's what we're saying.  If you added it into a deprecated or no longer used section, folks would remember and maybe undo things (if needed)



I'm sure that's not the only one you've removed over time.  It's an evolving process and I'm sure you'll find more that are useless or useful and move them around.

Another one you had and now seems gone, you had one about ramping ringtone

And this one.

* adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled*
At one point you had it, then removed because supposedly caused lag or something, but now it's back. 

It's hard for folks to tell what's always changed or not.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

omnimax said:


> The "_*adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1" halves the score of the Exynos - don't know if you also used that.*_

Click to collapse



It doesn't for me, works perfectly fine. I score around 3500-3600 in Geekbench (Base S21 Exynos).
Are you on Snapdragon ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> EXACTLY.  That's what we're saying.  If you added it into a deprecated or no longer used section, folks would remember and maybe undo things (if needed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- For zRAM command, as i said, it doesn't work, so no need to make any changes to it.
- As for Ramping ringtone i deleted it by mistake and been looking for what's missing for days now, thank you, i'll add it back.
- As for logging command, i tested it extensively and it doesn't represent any harm. Pretty sure he used other commands that might have hurt his battery life.
- There are no other commands that have been taken out, all previous commands are presently present in OP
- Also, feel free to try stuff yourself and play with values


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Backup Your Current Parameters First​_*- adb shell settings list global > global_before.txt
> - adb shell settings list system > system_before.txt*_
> *- adb shell settings list secure > secure_before.txt*

Click to collapse



I am getting access is denied


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*

Click to collapse



Is 0 the default value for this..???


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 25, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Is 0 the default value for this..???

Click to collapse



if you didn't flash it yet remove the value, replace the "put" with "get" what you've got there is your default. remeber it. or take and save it on notepad


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#SAVE/REMEMBER YOUR DEFAULT PARAMETERS VALUES BEFORE APPLYING TWEAKS*
> Backup Your Current Parameters First​_*- adb shell settings list global > global_before.txt
> - adb shell settings list system > system_before.txt*_
> *- adb shell settings list secure > secure_before.txt*

Click to collapse



after we back it up where do this file text will be save?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Is 0 the default value for this..???

Click to collapse



There's no default, each value has a meaning. Check OP for description


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> after we back it up where do this file text will be save?

Click to collapse



Adb driver folder


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> I am getting access is denied

Click to collapse



Adb devices first


----------



## omnimax (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It doesn't for me, works perfectly fine. I score around 3500-3600 in Geekbench (Base S21 Exynos).
> Are you on Snapdragon ?

Click to collapse



Ah sorry, it was a case of doing benchmark too soon after reboot - it works fine


----------



## nasko0710 (Mar 25, 2022)

What are the needed apk's for dual apps, because after the debloat dual messenger went crazy with viber. I restored dual apps.apk, but I assume some framework is needed for the activation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

nasko0710 said:


> What are the needed apk's for dual apps, because after the debloat dual messenger went crazy with viber. I restored dual apps.apk, but I assume some framework is needed for the activation. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Did you use my preset to debloat?


----------



## Lurien (Mar 25, 2022)

What is progressive ringtone?


----------



## nasko0710 (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you use my preset to debloat?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is the best. Really appreciated!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Lurien said:


> What is progressive ringtone?

Click to collapse



Progressive ascending volume for ringtone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

nasko0710 said:


> Yes, it is the best. Really appreciated!

Click to collapse



You're welcome. Please wait for someone that uses that feature and tell you what to restore, i don't use it so i don't know what's needed for it


----------



## nasko0710 (Mar 25, 2022)

I am getting this when activating, I think it is something related to the double credentials for activating.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

nasko0710 said:


> I am getting this when activating, I think it is something related to the double credentials for activating.

Click to collapse



That has nothing to do with debloating


----------



## George Musat (Mar 25, 2022)

Custom Animation Scale​Same as in Developer settings
*- adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.65
- adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.65
- adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.65

i recommand to put here 0.75,it is a lil bit **smoother***


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 25, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Custom Animation Scale​Same as in Developer settings
> *- adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.65
> - adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.65
> - adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.65
> ...

Click to collapse



For the last 7 years I've always made it to .2, .2,.2   ,Extreme fast and smooth.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> For the last 7 years I've always made it to .2, .2,.2   ,Extreme fast and smooth.

Click to collapse



I think that's too fast for the animation to be smooth, it'll feel crackling for me even at 120hz


----------



## George Musat (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think that's too fast for the animation to be smooth, it'll feel crackling for me even at 120hz

Click to collapse



i just found 0.75 the sweet spot,atleast for me
and yeah 0.2 is TOO much ))))


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i just found 0.75 the sweet spot,atleast for me
> and yeah 0.2 is TOO much ))))

Click to collapse



I'm on 0.65 now with 96-96hz static refresh rate, amazing combo


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm on 0.65 now with 96hz static, amazing combo

Click to collapse



I'm on 0.55 and it feels solid and smooth.
Does anyone faced stuttering with some apps after updating to One UI 4.1?


----------



## George Musat (Mar 25, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> I'm on 0.55 and it feels solid and smooth.
> Does anyone faced stuttering with some apps after updating to One UI 4.1?

Click to collapse



nah,i have some little stutters with navigation and another bug but it is irelevant


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 25, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> I'm on 0.55 and it feels solid and smooth.
> Does anyone faced stuttering with some apps after updating to One UI 4.1?

Click to collapse



Did you even read OP ?


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you even read OP ?

Click to collapse



Ofc i did


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm on 0.65 now with 96-96hz static refresh rate, amazing combo

Click to collapse



Had the same


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 25, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i just found 0.75 the sweet spot,atleast for me
> and yeah 0.2 is TOO much ))))

Click to collapse



Guess it's preference,  i love it going fast , but like i said it's a preference choice on each individual.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 25, 2022)

I must be the only crazy one with all 3 animation scales OFF


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I must be the only crazy one with all 3 animation scales OFF

Click to collapse



I can't remember off the top of my head, but that breaks something.  I'd have to really go digging in my notes.   go 0.1 on all 3 at the worst.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 26, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head, but that breaks something.  I'd have to really go digging in my notes.   go 0.1 on all 3 at the worst.

Click to collapse



I've had it like that for years on all my Galaxies, never caused an issue lol.


----------



## Josyfree (Mar 26, 2022)

So I'm with a a52, its possible to activate enhanced processing with one of this commands? or with adb in general?


----------



## Sheni (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## drake.wind (Mar 26, 2022)

Under fix ui lag, what is the reason behind “*Android System*", set it to *RESTRICTED ?
*


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

I used all your mods except the ADB ones... adaptive screen stops working after screen  goes off... and returns to standard 60hz

any idea which mod would cause that thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Ofc i did

Click to collapse



That's what OP is all about


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> I used all your mods except the ADB ones... adaptive screen stops working after screen  goes off... and returns to standard 60hz
> 
> any idea which mod would cause that thanks

Click to collapse



Screen off = 60hz nothing stopped working


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Screen off = 60hz nothing stopped working

Click to collapse



thanks... but how does that help me??


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> thanks... but how does that help me??

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Screen off = 60hz nothing stopped working

Click to collapse



it doesn't return to adaptive mode?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> thanks... but how does that help me??

Click to collapse



Depends what you set


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> it doesn't return to adaptive mode?

Click to collapse



Adaptive goes high when you touch the screen, not in screen off


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Josyfree said:


> So I'm with a a52, its possible to activate enhanced processing with one of this commands? or with adb in general?

Click to collapse



You can try and tell us !


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can try and tell us !

Click to collapse



it's set at adaptive....when I touch screen  it stays at standard... doesn't return to adaptive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> it's set at adaptive....when I touch screen  it stays at standard... doesn't return to adaptive

Click to collapse



You mean that it doesn't go over 60, that's a problem with OneUI 4.1, it doesn't support 96hz adaptive.
Mine is set to 96 static.
You know you can play with those values right ? Supported values are in the title


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You mean that it doesn't go over 60, that's a problem with OneUI 4.1, it doesn't support 96hz adaptive.
> Mine is set to 96 static.
> You know you can play with those values right ? Supported values are in the title

Click to collapse



not true my s22ultra up to yesterday supported 60 96 120
I did few mods on this thread and adaptive mode  stopped

so I don't think you know about this 
best let someone who knows answer thanks


----------



## Timi-96 (Mar 26, 2022)

First of all I would like to thank you for the comprehensive and easy to follow guide @Hamid Chikh  I have been following the thread for about a month now, keep up the good work, guys I will try to be active as well and point out things I notice. E.g. below:​
Disable Logging​_- adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 1 *(is that not meant to be enabled 0)  ?*_

Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​_- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity_permission_denied=1_* (I believe the = is obsolete and I think as far as I tested it does not even pass the command properly so I assume it should be omitted as per usual (`_denied 1` etc.)
-*_ adb shell settings put system mcf_permission_denied=1_ _*(same goes here)

Enjoy your weekend, everyone!*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> not true my s22ultra up to yesterday supported 60 96 120
> I did few mods on this thread and adaptive mode  stopped
> 
> so I don't think you know about this
> best let someone who knows answer thanks

Click to collapse



Alright then


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Timi-96 said:


> First of all I would like to thank you for the comprehensive and easy to follow guide @Hamid Chikh  I have been following the thread for about a month now, keep up the good work, guys I will try to be active as well and point out things I notice. E.g. below:​
> Disable Logging​_- adb shell settings put global activity_starts_logging_enabled 1 *(is that not meant to be enabled 0)  ?*_
> 
> Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​_- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity_permission_denied=1_* (I believe the = is obsolete and I think as far as I tested it does not even pass the command properly so I assume it should be omitted as per usual (`_denied 1` etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome!.
Yes, for logging it is supposed to be 0 but it seems to affect different devices differently, so i'd suggest you try your own and come back with some feedback with the result.
For the "=" sign, thanks for reporting, your feedback is appreciated. That was just an error that i corrected this morning, you can check again.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hey, you're welcome!.
> Yes, for logging it is supposed to be 0 but it seems to affect different devices differently, so i'd suggest you try your own and come back with some feedback with the result.
> For the "=" sign, thanks for reporting, your feedback is appreciated. That was just an error that i corrected this morning, you can check again.

Click to collapse



So for logging what I need to put? 0? S21 ultra exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> So for logging what I need to put? 0? S21 ultra exynos

Click to collapse



You're the one that said that putting 1 gave you "battery drain", so you try and tell us what's the best value


----------



## anaz2698 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE OPTIMISATION*_​*Settings to check*
> In your *Settings app*, search the following:
> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Made my S21+ super smooth.


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're the one that said that putting 1 gave you "battery drain", so you try and tell us what's the best value

Click to collapse



I don t even remember this command


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1
this one gave me bettery drain and heat
but the device was almost the same,so it was not worth it*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I don t even remember this command

Click to collapse



my default is 1
i putted it 0 now


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

so to disable loggin,this one needs to be 0 too?
*adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> so to disable loggin,this one needs to be 0 too?
> *adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*

Click to collapse



Yes, 0 to disable logging, you tell me about battery life effect huh


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> *adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1
> this one gave me bettery drain and heat
> but the device was almost the same,so it was not worth it*

Click to collapse



I think that's not the one that gave you heat and battery drain


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think that's not the one that gave you heat and battery drain

Click to collapse



yes sorry )))
*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1 THIS ONE !!!!!*


----------



## drake.wind (Mar 26, 2022)

drake.wind said:


> Under fix ui lag, what is the reason behind “*Android System*", set it to *RESTRICTED ?*

Click to collapse



Anyone know the answer to this? What is the benefit to restricting Android System or was it supposed to be Unrestricted?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

drake.wind said:


> Anyone know the answer to this? What is the benefit to restricting Android System or was it supposed to be Unrestricted?

Click to collapse



You can try both and give us your thoughts


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

*##### 26-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C18*​Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 327
Kept: 91
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Benefits?
Game Optimising Service (GOS) ?​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 0
- adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 0
- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0
- adb shell settings put secure game_bixby_block 1

battery life will be affected?*_


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Disable Bixby Pregranted Permissions​*- adb shell settings put global bixby_pregranted_permissions 0

Routines will still work?*


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> yes sorry )))
> *adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1 THIS ONE !!!!!*

Click to collapse



Just gave it the 5th try,it heats up my phone and consume battery
And it heats up alot I can say


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Benefits?
> Game Optimising Service (GOS) ?​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 0
> - adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 0
> - adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0
> ...

Click to collapse



You try and tell me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Disable Bixby Pregranted Permissions​*- adb shell settings put global bixby_pregranted_permissions 0
> 
> Routines will still work?*

Click to collapse



No idea, i don't use Bixby. You're gonna need to try


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Just gave it the 5th try,it heats up my phone and consume battery
> And it heats up alot I can say

Click to collapse



That's weird, it doesn't have that effect for me. Just turn it off then


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enable Sync Vibration with Ringtone​_*- adb shell settings put system sync_vibration_with_ringtone 1*_
> *- adb shell settings put system sync_vibration_with_ringtone_2 1*
> Enable Sync Vibration with Notification​_*- adb shell settings put system sync_vibration_with_notification 1*_

Click to collapse



So i found these ... Can someone confirm they're working ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

*Check ADB Documentations HERE, HERE, and **HERE*


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> yes sorry )))
> *adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1 THIS ONE !!!!!*

Click to collapse



This doesn't affect my phone. I have good sot with this command


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So i found these ... Can someone confirm they're working ?

Click to collapse



wait... WHAT??


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> wait... WHAT??

Click to collapse



doesnt works


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> This doesn't affect my phone. I have good sot with this command

Click to collapse



Same here, that's what I've been telling him. Great battery life by the way, i'm taking it to OP


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same here, that's what I've been telling him. Great battery life by the way

Click to collapse



then why after i put it my phone starts to stay constantly warm and when i do something it gets almost hot


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> then why after i put it my phone starts to stay constantly warm and when i do something it gets almost hot

Click to collapse



it differs from phone to phone i guess


----------



## marko94 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, 0 to disable logging, you tell me about battery life effect huh

Click to collapse



For what is this anyway ? 0 ia better for battery life or 1, I am confused now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

marko94 said:


> For what is this anyway ? 0 ia better for battery life or 1, I am confused now

Click to collapse



Seems like 0 causes battery drain for some, i'm as confused as you
Just leave it to default value


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

George Musat said:


> then why after i put it my phone starts to stay constantly warm and when i do something it gets almost hot

Click to collapse



Must be some other command/setting


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You found my secret combination, congratulations !
> You should link or copy your other post for people to get the full configuration you got.

Click to collapse



what does   extra battery do? thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> what does   extra battery do? thanks

Click to collapse



I don't think i'm qualified enough to answer you, "_best let someone who knows answer thanks_"


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't think i'm qualified enough to answer you, "_best let someone who knows answer thanks_"

Click to collapse



different subject....             that was in reply to you saying there was no adaptive motion smoothness available which was'nt true.....all the high end devices have it now    but you insisted it does'nt
i help people with stuff  when i know for sure


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> different subject....             that was in reply to you saying there was no adaptive motion smoothness available which was'nt true.....all the high end devices have it now    but you insisted it does'nt
> i help people with stuff  when i know for sure

Click to collapse



You do realize I'm OP right ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same here, that's what I've been telling him. Great battery life by the way, i'm taking it to OP

Click to collapse



Add this while you're at it 
I don't think I've seen anyone with a higher SOT at 10%


----------



## edwardob (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You do realize I'm OP right ?

Click to collapse



whatever that means.....  i'm irish   without prejudice


----------



## George Musat (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Must be some other command/setting

Click to collapse



Bro I just said this specific command causes battery drain for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

edwardob said:


> whatever that means.....  i'm irish   without prejudice

Click to collapse



It means I'm the one who made this thread


----------



## robnitro (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 26-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C18*​Waiting for your feedback
> 
> _UPDATED STEPS IN OP_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm confused.  You do repair apps, after the debloat?

I thought repair apps means the system apps get reapplied.
If not, what exactly does it do??


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 26, 2022)

.


----------



## alixra (Mar 26, 2022)

Guy is there any adb commancd which we can use to hide navigation gesture bar just on the home screen and visisble in apps like iphone does?


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0

Click to collapse



zram is still enabled.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Game Settings​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 0
> - adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 0*_
> *- adb shell settings put secure game_bixby_block 1*

Click to collapse



what does these do..???


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> * adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot and set the size you want (recommended: 0GB).

Click to collapse



setting it to 1, sets zram to 2gb
setting it to 0, sets zram to 4gb.


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed this to a T and can still barely break 2 hours of SoT.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 26, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> I followed this to a T and can still barely break 2 hours of SoT.

Click to collapse



Did you start clean from a factory reset or fresh install without using Smart Switch?

What phone/software/chip do you have? 
I'm sure different phones will yield different results based on hardware limitations.


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you start clean from a factory reset or fresh install without using Smart Switch?
> 
> What phone/software/chip do you have?
> I'm sure different phones will yield different results based on hardware limitations.

Click to collapse



No I didn't, I used smart switch but the only thing I transfered was my photos. 

I have a S22 ultra SD 128GB on what I believe to be the latest 4.1

I don't expect to get 10 hours of SoT but not being able to break 2 hours with practically every single setting and adb tweak I could find is just down right unacceptable for a $1200 phone.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 26, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> No I didn't, I used smart switch but the only thing I transfered was my photos.
> 
> I have a S22 ultra SD 128GB on what I believe to be the latest 4.1
> 
> I don't expect to get 10 hours of SoT but not being able to break 2 hours with practically every single setting and adb tweak I could find is just down right unacceptable for a $1200 phone.

Click to collapse



That is strange, that's not normal battery life. I would suggest updating to AVC8 and perform a factory reset and just use the phone normally without changing any settings or debloating to see how it behaves.

Are you unlocked or on carrier firmware?


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> That is strange, that's not normal battery life. I would suggest updating to AVC8 and perform a factory reset and just use the phone normally without changing any settings or debloating to see how it behaves.
> 
> Are you unlocked or on carrier firmware?

Click to collapse



I just checked and I am on avc8.

I'm on Verizon firmware


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 26, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> I just checked and I am on avc8.
> 
> I'm on Verizon firmware

Click to collapse



Try a factory reset and just retrieve your photos. Don't restore anything else.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

robnitro said:


> I'm confused.  You do repair apps, after the debloat?
> 
> I thought repair apps means the system apps get reapplied.
> If not, what exactly does it do??

Click to collapse



Repair, not restore. It's an option in recovery mode


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

alixra said:


> Guy is there any adb commancd which we can use to hide navigation gesture bar just on the home screen and visisble in apps like iphone does?

Click to collapse



I use gestures, no buttons for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Add this while you're at it
> I don't think I've seen anyone with a higher SOT at 10%

Click to collapse



And we got a winner! Congratulations


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> what does these do..???

Click to collapse



Game launcher stuff


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> setting it to 1, sets zram to 2gb
> setting it to 0, sets zram to 4gb.

Click to collapse



zRAM is better than SWAP (RAM Plus) so 0 is better than 1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> I followed this to a T and can still barely break 2 hours of SoT.

Click to collapse



You left all of OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> No I didn't, I used smart switch but the only thing I transfered was my photos.
> 
> I have a S22 ultra SD 128GB on what I believe to be the latest 4.1
> 
> I don't expect to get 10 hours of SoT but not being able to break 2 hours with practically every single setting and adb tweak I could find is just down right unacceptable for a $1200 phone.

Click to collapse



That's what this is for


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try a factory reset and just retrieve your photos. Don't restore anything else.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest factory reset without any restore. Photos can be saved to a PC


----------



## robnitro (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> zRAM is better than SWAP (RAM Plus) so 0 is better than 1

Click to collapse



There's no swap as we determined by the guy who had root and was able to run  these commands in terminal. Samsung is lying about disk based swap.
su
cat /proc/swaps

It was all zram.  No swap file at all at many settings.
I have best results with 4gb zram.  2gb leads to my browser reloading pages that i have open.


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You left all of OP

Click to collapse



I applied your debloat list as well as some other adb tweaks listed from the OP and it made my phone unusable. Whatever got deleted was related to network and said I was no longer connected to a network and couldnt make calls or send texts.


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 27, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> I applied your debloat list as well as some other adb tweaks listed from the OP and it made my phone unusable. Whatever got deleted was related to network and said I was no longer connected to a network and couldnt make calls or send texts.

Click to collapse



You can't just blindly apply the debloat list without going through it first to make sure what the OP removed isn't something YOU need with your phone and carrier.  Many of the things he removes, I happen to use.  (including the nav bar buttons).

You should also research the ADB commands to make sure the results are what you're looking for.


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 27, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> You can't just blindly apply the debloat list without going through it first to make sure what the OP removed isn't something YOU need with your phone and carrier.  Many of the things he removes, I happen to use.  (including the nav bar buttons).
> 
> You should also research the ADB commands to make sure the results are what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



Sorry I guess I should have specified that I did go through and remove things I knew I wanted but a lot of these things are just random names so I left them in there assuming it was safe. I assumed wrong.


----------



## Affy08 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RAM Plus Configurations​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot and set the size you want (recommended: 0GB).

Click to collapse



How  do I remove this list in the settings? And go back to default


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 26-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C18*​Waiting for your feedback
> 
> _UPDATED STEPS IN OP_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Question, In this latest preset is there any ways to check easily whats being deleted rather than looking one by one in the txf file with just the package names on it? Package names are hard to know which app was it. Thank you! Wanna try your latest preset in my S10e and S22


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi, I have a question, when you tell us to "Disable app optimizations for "_*com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting*"_." what do you mean by that? I don't know of any option to disable/enable app optimization for an app, I dont even know what it does.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Affy08 said:


> How  do I remove this list in the settings? And go back to default

Click to collapse



Try

*adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 2,4,6,8*


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

George Musat said:


> so to disable loggin,this one needs to be 0 too?
> *adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, 0 to disable logging, you tell me about battery life effect huh

Click to collapse



what does logging do anyways? why it was being deleted in the OP, its not recommended ?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 27, 2022)

Game Settings​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 0
- adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 0*_
*- adb shell settings put secure game_bixby_block 1*

Do i need to execute this Commands if i have disabled GOS and all the Game related Apps to improve the performance while gaming?


----------



## marko94 (Mar 27, 2022)

Is there any command for ADB to reboot in recovery on my S22+ ? I can not get it via keys


----------



## marko94 (Mar 27, 2022)

I set this :
Enable More Screen Modes​(0 AMOLED cinema, 1 AMOLED Photo, 2 Basic, 3 Natural, 4 Vivid)
_*- adb shell settings put system screen_mode_setting 4  

but in settings I still have only natural and vivid, 3,4 ??*_


----------



## android_htc (Mar 27, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Is there any command for ADB to reboot in recovery on my S22+ ? I can not get it via keys

Click to collapse



"ADB Reboot Recovery"
Or
"Reboot recovery" (with LADB App)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

robnitro said:


> There's no swap as we determined by the guy who had root and was able to run  these commands in terminal. Samsung is lying about disk based swap.
> su
> cat /proc/swaps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you think we should recommend 4GB ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> You can't just blindly apply the debloat list without going through it first to make sure what the OP removed isn't something YOU need with your phone and carrier.  Many of the things he removes, I happen to use.  (including the nav bar buttons).
> 
> You should also research the ADB commands to make sure the results are what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> I applied your debloat list as well as some other adb tweaks listed from the OP and it made my phone unusable. Whatever got deleted was related to network and said I was no longer connected to a network and couldnt make calls or send texts.

Click to collapse



It's already stated in OP that all features would disapear, it's supposed to be a base to work with and build your software from


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Question, In this latest preset is there any ways to check easily whats being deleted rather than looking one by one in the txf file with just the package names on it? Package names are hard to know which app was it. Thank you! Wanna try your latest preset in my S10e and S22

Click to collapse



Yes, when you load the preset to AppControl you get to see and check all apps highlighted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Hi, I have a question, when you tell us to "Disable app optimizations for "_*com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting*"_." what do you mean by that? I don't know of any option to disable/enable app optimization for an app, I dont even know what it does.

Click to collapse



There's an "app optimisation" section in special access. Or, you can set it to unrestricted in app info


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> what does logging do anyways? why it was being deleted in the OP, its not recommended ?

Click to collapse



It's not recommended, people are having different result from it. I'm gonna clean OP of all the excess commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted - Oswald Boelcke}_
That's off topic, can you please remove your question ? thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Game Settings​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 0
> - adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 0*_
> *- adb shell settings put secure game_bixby_block 1*
> 
> Do i need to execute this Commands if i have disabled GOS and all the Game related Apps to improve the performance while gaming?

Click to collapse



No you don't


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, when you load the preset to AppControl you get to see and check all apps highlighted

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will try again. earlier I didn't see any checked when I load your presets.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No you don't

Click to collapse



In the preset I unchecked untick the wi-fi calling but still the wifi calling is gone in the settings and toggle in notification systemui. What apk Is related with wifi calling?

edit: and also what apk was related to continue apps on other device? in advanced feature "labs"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> In the preset I unchecked untick the wi-fi calling but still the wifi calling is gone in the settings and toggle in notification systemui. What apk Is related with wifi calling?

Click to collapse



There are 4 or 5 apks you need to restore for wifi caliing to work. Check through the thread as i don't use it.
by the way, weren't you the one asked to remove remote support from settings?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are 4 or 5 apks you need to restore for wifi caliing to work. Check through the thread as i don't use it.
> by the way, weren't you the one asked to remove remote support from settings?

Click to collapse



Yes I am the remote control in-between of software update and about phone, were you able to successfully deleted it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

WE CAN FINALLY UNINSTALL GOS AGAIN Check OP ! !!​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Yes I am the remote control in-between of software update and about phone, were you able to successfully deleted it?

Click to collapse



Great news everyone, we finally did it.
 Deleted that item from setting and got GOS completely out too


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Great news everyone, we finally did it.
> Deleted that item from setting and got GOS completely out too

Click to collapse



*adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *

Unfortunately, this doesn't work in S10e OneUI 4 and S22 OneUi 4.1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> *adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *
> 
> Unfortunately, this doesn't work in S10e OneUI 4 and S22 OneUi 4.1

Click to collapse



Turns out, if you have tips installed it's disabled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> *adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *
> 
> Unfortunately, this doesn't work in S10e OneUI 4 and S22 OneUi 4.1

Click to collapse



If you restore "Tips" and set it to disabled, they both go


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you restore "Tips" and set it to disabled, they both go

Click to collapse



Edit: I finally removed it, Thank you so much! you are a genius man.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

WindR said:


> Hamid. Please add to the original post 5 packages required for Wi-Fi calling:
> com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
> com.sec.epdg
> com.sec.imsservice
> ...

Click to collapse



I enabled this but still wifi calling is not there in settings nor in notification toggle in systemui, Im on OneUi4.1 what else did you enable?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Edit: I finally removed it, Thank you so much! you are a genius man.

Click to collapse



Thank @Macusercom for the help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I enabled this but still wifi calling is not there in settings nor in notification toggle in systemui, Im on OneUi4.1 what else did you enable?

Click to collapse



You'll have to wait for someone that uses the feature to tell you what you need to restore, sorry i couldn't help


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank @Macusercom for the help

Click to collapse




Now the thing I'm struggling with right now to make things perfect is the wifi calling, I enabled all the related that user inputs here before but still the wifi calling is missing.

Lastly, maybe you'd known what apk is related to the continue apps on other device that is found in advanced features "labs:


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

*##### 27-03-2021 ##### ONEUI 4.1 PRESET C19*​*- DELETED GOS (Check OP)
- Moved TIPS to disabled (removes remote support item from settings)*
- Restored Samsung My Files
- Restored Samsung Screen recorder
- Restored google Shared libraries
- Restored Samsung Core services (Needed for my files)
- Restored Samsung camera Service for 3rd party HDR
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 323
Kept: 96
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Now the thing I'm struggling with right now to make things perfect is the wifi calling, I enabled all the related that user inputs here before but still the wifi calling is missing.
> 
> Lastly, maybe you'd known what apk is related to the continue apps on other device that is found in advanced features "labs:

Click to collapse



Yes, restore "MDE" stuff


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Do you know how to disable animations going "standby" after a while?, (if you don't use navigation gestures or open notification panel for some minutes and then you do one of those actions you'll get stuttery and inconsistent animations)


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

I checked: remote control is disabled if you install Samsung Tips from the Galaxy Store. Changing the system variable "remote_control" does nothing though


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, restore "MDE" stuff

Click to collapse



Thanks, I hope someone would comment about the wifi calling here.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you restore "Tips" and set it to disabled, they both go
> View attachment 5572191

Click to collapse



what is the package name?
cant find tips but got the "manual" and the "support from distance" in settings


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

Did anyone check whether "Software Update" aka com.wssyncmldm can be disabled? Doesn't serve any purpose on rooted devices



maor23 said:


> what is the package name?
> cant find tips but got the "manual" and the "support from distance" in settings

Click to collapse



You need to download it here: https://apps.samsung.com/appquery/appDetail.as?appId=com.samsung.android.app.tips&cId=000005909709
It is a user-space app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> I checked: remote control is disabled if you install Samsung Tips from the Galaxy Store. Changing the system variable "remote_control" does nothing though

Click to collapse



You couldn't get it to work ? It worked for me. Might be an order issue ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

maor23 said:


> what is the package name?
> cant find tips but got the "manual" and the "support from distance" in settings

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.app.tips


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Did anyone check whether "Software Update" aka com.wssyncmldm can be disabled? Doesn't serve any purpose on rooted devices

Click to collapse



It's not preset in My preset, you can uninstall it, it has 3 packages.
Check that clean list


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You couldn't get it to work ? It worked for me. Might be an order issue ?

Click to collapse



For me it was set to 1 by default. It gets removed when Tips is installed but as soon as Tips is uninstalled, it will bring back the manual and the remote control option.

Changing the variable does nothing (also it is not changed after installing Tips or anything). So the only thing that removes it is installing Tips for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Do you know how to disable animations going "standby" after a while?, (if you don't use navigation gestures or open notification panel for some minutes and then you do one of those actions you'll get stuttery and inconsistent animations)

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate ? Did you apply my preset ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> For me it was set to 1 by default. It gets removed when Tips is installed but as soon as Tips is uninstalled, it will bring back the manual and the remote control option.
> 
> Changing the variable does nothing (also it is not changed after installing Tips or anything). So the only thing that removes it is installing Tips for me

Click to collapse



Did you follow updated instructions in OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Disable Remote Support (Setting item)​- Restore "*Samsung Tips*" or just download it from Galaxy Store
*- adb shell settings put system remote_control 0*
- Disable Tips using the preset attached


Macusercom said:


> For me it was set to 1 by default. It gets removed when Tips is installed but as soon as Tips is uninstalled, it will bring back the manual and the remote control option.
> 
> Changing the variable does nothing (also it is not changed after installing Tips or anything). So the only thing that removes it is installing Tips for me

Click to collapse


----------



## maor23 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> com.samsung.android.app.tips

Click to collapse



and what about the manual tutorial?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disable Remote Support (Setting item)​- Restore "*Samsung Tips*" or just download it from Galaxy Store
> *- adb shell settings put system remote_control 0*
> - Disable Tips using the preset attached
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got that, but doing this without _adb shell settings put system remote_control 0_ works fine too. So this step is not necessary. It is enough to have a disabled Tips app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

maor23 said:


> and what about the manual tutorial?

Click to collapse



It's already in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> I got that, but doing this without _adb shell settings put system remote_control 0_ works fine too. So this step is not necessary. It is enough to have a disabled Tips app

Click to collapse



Turning it to 1 still does the same ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

I can't believe i've finally managed to delete Game Optimising Service (GOS), how about you guys?​


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I can't believe i've finally managed to delete Game Optimising Service (GOS), how about you guys?​View attachment 5572257

Click to collapse



yes finally no more malware thing app working in our background now, Thank you so much for this thread!! appreciated


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turning it to 1 still does the same ?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I meant. This variable is not changed at all and changing it does nothing. If it is still 1 and Tips is installed, the "remote service" entry goes away


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> yes finally no more malware thing app working in our background now, Thank you so much for this thread!! appreciated

Click to collapse



You're welcome, pleasure is shared!
@tsiharry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. This variable is not changed at all and changing it does nothing. If it is still 1 and Tips is installed, the "remote service" entry goes away

Click to collapse



I'll update Op then, thanks


----------



## Lurien (Mar 27, 2022)

Tmobile user here. Is there a command to disable boot sound on the tmobile screen? Thanks.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Tmobile user here. Is there a command to disable boot sound on the tmobile screen? Thanks.

Click to collapse



That's related to changing the CSC I guess to remove completely the carrier bloatware and things related. But its offtopic here sorry.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I can't believe i've finally managed to delete Game Optimising Service (GOS), how about you guys?​View attachment 5572257

Click to collapse



I could not uninstall it, everytime i do uninstall it returns to the system app section


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 27, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I could not uninstall it, everytime i do uninstall it returns to the system app section

Click to collapse



Same. Maybe after this snapdragon will update at 4.1 it will delete


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Same. Maybe after this snapdragon will update at 4.1 it will delete

Click to collapse




maor23 said:


> I could not uninstall it, everytime i do uninstall it returns to the system app section

Click to collapse



I updated OP with more instructions. You guys uninstalled apps updates ? Turned off "alternative power management" ?


----------



## keremsirma (Mar 27, 2022)

How can i restored Dolby atmos @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Tmobile user here. Is there a command to disable boot sound on the tmobile screen? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Not sure if this can be achieved with system variables. The files are located in here: /prism/media/carriers/single/CSC/media/audio/UI/PowerOn.ogg with your appropriate CSC code instead of "CSC".

Not sure if you have write permissions there but you could try renaming it to "PowernOn.ogg.bak" or something like that


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 27, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> How can i restored Dolby atmos @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



restore " Sound Alive " App it will work


----------



## keremsirma (Mar 27, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> restore " Sound Alive " App it will work

Click to collapse



Thank you i will try


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Not sure if this can be achieved with system variables. The files are located in here: /prism/media/carriers/single/CSC/media/audio/UI/PowerOn.ogg with your appropriate CSC code instead of "CSC".
> 
> Not sure if you have write permissions there but you could try renaming it to "PowernOn.ogg.bak" or something like that

Click to collapse



Do you know how to Global reset or set all to default into optimized? It's the Battery usage settings in the App information of an app.


----------



## BlueAngel1953 (Mar 27, 2022)

So after setting the ram plus setting to 0 it's now showing 4gb after reboot and i can't seem to change it now to anything else, any idea? And in the menu under memory there is no longer an option to select it from there.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> How can i restored Dolby atmos @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Restore SoundAlive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Do you know how to Global reset or set all to default into optimized? It's the Battery usage settings in the App information of an app.

Click to collapse



Reset app preferences under Apps


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I updated OP with more instructions. You guys uninstalled apps updates ? Turned off "alternative power management" ?

Click to collapse



i uninstall updates on those 3 but option LABS on game booster cant be found there's no option like that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

BlueAngel1953 said:


> So after setting the ram plus setting to 0 it's now showing 4gb after reboot and i can't seem to change it now to anything else, any idea? And in the menu under memory there is no longer an option to select it from there.

Click to collapse



If you're in OneUI 4.1 Try again, and restart. If 4.0, it's not supported there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> i uninstall updates on those 3 but option LABS on game booster cant be found there's no option like that

Click to collapse



That's odd, i had that option without updating those apps. Check App versions in OP


----------



## BlueAngel1953 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you're in OneUI 4.1 Try again, and restart. If 4.0, it's not supported there

Click to collapse



I'm on 4.1, I was able to figure it out I have it set to 2GB now.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Reset app preferences under Apps

Click to collapse



But it only says this to be reset into default, Not including the Battery usage into default optimized


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

BlueAngel1953 said:


> I'm on 4.1, I was able to figure it out I have it set to 2GB now.

Click to collapse



What was the problem ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> But it only says this to be reset into default, Not including the Battery usage into default optimized

Click to collapse



Not sure anymore, but i think it will. You can always try, otherwise just go one by one. Why do you want to do that anyway ?


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's odd, i had that option without updating those apps. Check App versions in OP

Click to collapse



you have 4.0.00.29 on op my Game Booster has 4.0.00.13 only and i dont see update on it to become 4.0.00.29


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> you have 4.0.00.29 on op my Game Booster has 4.0.00.13 only and i dont see update on it to become 4.0.00.29

Click to collapse



I think you can update it by going to settings in game booster, make sure the other ones aren't updated


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you elaborate ? Did you apply my preset ?

Click to collapse



I've applied pretty much everything, when you don't use navigation gestures for 3-5 minutes the gestures will have to "load" again which results in delayed and stuttery animations, same thing happens with pulling down the notification panel if unused for some minutes.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not sure anymore, but i think it will. You can always try, otherwise just go one by one. Why do you want to do that anyway ?

Click to collapse



Nothing I just want to reset that thing, Anyways Does your S21 "press and hold power button" have an emergency mode and data-enabled in the power menu? How can we remove those 2 useless buttons (Emergency Mode and Data On/Off) and keep it minimal just restart and power off button there?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> How did you do that? Appcontrole does nothing for me

Click to collapse



There are instructions in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I've applied pretty much everything, when you don't use navigation gestures for 3-5 minutes the gestures will have to "load" again which results in delayed and stuttery animations, same thing happens with pulling down the notification panel if unused for some minutes.

Click to collapse



Still can't figure out what's the use case exactly. Did you try fix ui lag ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Nothing I just want to reset that thing, Anyways Does your S21 "press and hold power button" have an emergency mode and data-enabled in the power menu? How can we remove those 2 useless buttons (Emergency Mode and Data On/Off) and keep it minimal just restart and power off button there?

Click to collapse



If you apply the preset, all emergency and safety stuff are removed


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still can't figure out what's the use case exactly. Did you try fix ui lag ?

Click to collapse



yes I did, I've had this bug since I got the phone (a52) in both one ui 3.1 and 4.0 that I flashed through odin, all I've ever read about this bug is this reddit thread which doesn't provide a solution: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/samsung/comments/t4ujbk


----------



## BlueAngel1953 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What was the problem ?

Click to collapse



Not sure, a few restarts later and redoing the command finally worked.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you apply the preset, all emergency and safety stuff are removed

Click to collapse



I did, but still the emergency button is there in the power menu. Even if all the emergency apk related in the system is all deleted.


Edit: was yours gone or not?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Do you know how to Global reset or set all to default into optimized? It's the Battery usage settings in the App information of an app.

Click to collapse



The exclusions (unrestricted) are stored within /data/system/deviceidle.xml though I don't know where the restricted ones are defined. Only that "deep sleeping apps" are automatically restricted though unrestricted apps do not appear in "background usage limits"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Didn't work

Click to collapse



Try again, it worked for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I did, but still the emergency button is there in the power menu. Even if all the emergency apk related in the system is all deleted.
> 
> 
> Edit: was yours gone or not?

Click to collapse



Actually i still have it, never noticed. I'll try some adb commands and see if i can get it to disappear


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> yes I did, I've had this bug since I got the phone (a52) in both one ui 3.1 and 4.0 that I flashed through odin, all I've ever read about this bug is this reddit thread which doesn't provide a solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the fix in OP does resolve it for me. i think it might also be related to GOS, not sure yet.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> The exclusions (unrestricted) are stored within /data/system/deviceidle.xml though I don't know where the restricted ones are defined. Only that "deep sleeping apps" are automatically restricted though unrestricted apps do not appear in "background usage limits"

Click to collapse



Thank you for the input, Sadly im unrooted.



Hamid Chikh said:


> Actually i still have it, never noticed. I'll try some adb commands and see if i can get it to disappear

Click to collapse



Please include the Data icon too, Keep the Power and Restart only left at power menu. Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Thank you for the input, Sadly im unrooted.
> 
> 
> 
> Please include the Data icon too, Keep the Power and Restart only left at power menu. Thank you

Click to collapse



I don't have a Data icon actually


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, the fix in OP does resolve it for me. i think it might also be related to GOS, not sure yet.

Click to collapse



can I still disable GOS if I'm in 4.0? I uninstalled it but I don't know if it's the same result


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't have a Data icon actuallyView attachment 5572405

Click to collapse



We have the same power menu in my S10e but unfortunately my S22 has a Data Icon there. So there is 2 useless button in the power menu


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> can I still disable GOS if I'm in 4.0? I uninstalled it but I don't know if it's the same result

Click to collapse



Yes, it's possible


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> can I still disable GOS if I'm in 4.0? I uninstalled it but I don't know if it's the same result

Click to collapse



Actually there is a way in my S10e OneUI 4.0 I did it successfully, Just search FreezeYou! In xda in the thread of s10e, In my S22 OneUI 4.1 it's much more easy because of the GOS update. Just follow what's said in the OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> yes I did, I've had this bug since I got the phone (a52) in both one ui 3.1 and 4.0 that I flashed through odin, all I've ever read about this bug is this reddit thread which doesn't provide a solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try that adb command in the processing speed hack section ?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's easier in 4.0 to remove GOS

Click to collapse



It keeps coming back with normal adb commands. Idk why but maybe its just for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> It keeps coming back with normal adb commands. Idk why but maybe its just for me

Click to collapse



You said it worked earlier, did you follow instructions in OP ?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You said it worked earlier, did you follow instructions in OP ?

Click to collapse




Yes it works in My S22 OneUI 4.1 but before you shared that new GOS way of uninstallimg easily in my S10e what I did was different. But yeah in my S22 it does works with latest patch updates of GOS


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you try that adb command in the processing speed hack section ?

Click to collapse



not yet, I'm afraid it might affect my battery, do you know if this is the case?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> not yet, I'm afraid it might affect my battery, do you know if this is the case?

Click to collapse



Not at all, it didn't for me, nor did @NozGojira suffer from battery drain. At least try, and if there is a battery drain then just undo to command (replace 1 with 0)


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not at all, it didn't for me, nor did @NozGojira suffer from battery drain. At least try, and if there is a battery drain then just undo to command (replace 1 with 0)

Click to collapse



I can't change my processing speed mode but I did enter the command, I'll check if that fixes it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I can't change my processing speed mode but I did enter the command, I'll check if that fixes it

Click to collapse



Why can't you ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

Did you check all the new fixes in OP ?​


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Why can't you ?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that's a flagship feature only, there's no processing speed setting anywhere


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

The command didn't fix my gestures, if I swipe up after a while it'll still be laggy and weird, maybe it treats the gestures app as any other app and it goes standby after some minutes? how can I check/change that?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a flagship feature only, there's no processing speed setting anywhere

Click to collapse



You can still set it using adb commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> The command didn't fix my gestures, if I swipe up after a while it'll still be laggy and weird, maybe it treats the gestures app as any other app and it goes standby after some minutes? how can I check/change that?

Click to collapse



Try disabling app standby from obsolete section
Try the new fixes added to op


----------



## George Musat (Mar 27, 2022)

Ok guys do you still get google play service battery drain? Because I still have this problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> The command didn't fix my gestures, if I swipe up after a while it'll still be laggy and weird, maybe it treats the gestures app as any other app and it goes standby after some minutes? how can I check/change that?

Click to collapse



You said you already set them to unrestricted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 27, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Ok guys do you still get google play service battery drain? Because I still have this problem

Click to collapse



Even the fix in OP didn't fix it ?


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You said you already set them to unrestricted

Click to collapse



Yes I did, I've checked many times and I don't know what else it could be


----------



## Calamity Baird (Mar 28, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I've applied pretty much everything, when you don't use navigation gestures for 3-5 minutes the gestures will have to "load" again which results in delayed and stuttery animations, same thing happens with pulling down the notification panel if unused for some minutes.

Click to collapse



Yup. I would love this phone if it wasn't for those issues. I had to go back to buttons which I'm not loving.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Calamity Baird said:


> Yup. I would love this phone if it wasn't for those issues. I had to go back to buttons which I'm not loving.

Click to collapse



I don't have those lags you're talking about, maybe because i got rid of gos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Can you guys try and set Gboard to unrestricted? It might be the cause of those lags


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't have those lags you're talking about, maybe because i got rid of gos

Click to collapse



as far as I know I got rid of GOS too, I'll double check if it's uninstalled though


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you guys try and set Gboard to unrestricted? It might be the cause of those lags

Click to collapse



I use Samsung keyboard


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

Is there any way to improve mobile data or make it drain less battery?  I finally realized that my battery has been bad when its on mobile data. While on wifi Im confident It can get at least 9 to 10 hrs of SOT even without all the tweaks.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> SmartSuggestions isn't deleted on my preset, did you delete it yourself ?

Click to collapse



What does this thing do exactly ?

SamsungSmartSuggestions
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions

Whenever I click the share button in my stock samsung gallery app it automatically crashes. What app does related about sharing?

But when I did that share button in my stock file manager it doesn't crashes.


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> * adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot and set the size you want.

Click to collapse



This doesnt work in One Ui 4.0
What was the command for directly setting ram plus to 1 mb, that worked for me in 4.0


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 28, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What does this thing do exactly ?
> 
> SamsungSmartSuggestions
> com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
> ...

Click to collapse



Reinstall/Enable Samsung smart suggestions

com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions


----------



## George Musat (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Even the fix in OP didn't fix it ?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I use Samsung keyboard

Click to collapse



You can also do the same


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What does this thing do exactly ?
> 
> SamsungSmartSuggestions
> com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any problem uninstalling it, you can try restoring it and see if it fixes your problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> This doesnt work in One Ui 4.0
> What was the command for directly setting ram plus to 1 mb, that worked for me in 4.0

Click to collapse



I'll restore oneui 4 instructions, thanks for your input


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Updated OP for oneUI 4


kingrohan said:


> This doesnt work in One Ui 4.0
> What was the command for directly setting ram plus to 1 mb, that worked for me in 4.0

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Did not work.
> I have the same versions at the moment as you have in OP. When I use the shell command it says it was successful, but gos is not removed. I don't have options for game booster and gos to uninstall updates, only for the game launcher, I have the S22 Ultra Exynos

Click to collapse



I'll look into it, i only tested my phone till now but i think @paul222008 has managed to do it


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated OP for oneUI 4

Click to collapse



Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> this doesn't change anything
> 
> Enable More Screen Modes​

Click to collapse



What mode did you apply ? These change color science through certain apps


----------



## ManhuntBMW (Mar 28, 2022)

Set first in option Natural,then change adb comand


----------



## bamn (Mar 28, 2022)

Would there maybe be an adb command to enable the back gestures in combination with the 3 button navbar?

3rd party solutions seem not perfect.


----------



## maor23 (Mar 28, 2022)

When i press this in the all apps page, it disappear after 1s, maybe something I uninstalled?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 28, 2022)

bamn said:


> Would there maybe be an adb command to enable the back gestures in combination with the 3 button navbar?
> 
> 3rd party solutions seem not perfect.

Click to collapse



I don't think there is. If you change the variables that are changed when switching between the nav modes, it will always change the nav mode. Meaning changing a variable only does the same thing that you can toggle in Settings. No way to mix and match that


----------



## bindassever (Mar 28, 2022)

Any idea which app is responsible for bedtime mode?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> tried 0,1, and 2, nothing changed

Click to collapse



Updated instructions in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> thank you, this works

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks I'll update OP


ManhuntBMW said:


> Set first in option Natural,then change adb comand

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

maor23 said:


> When i press this in the all apps page, it disappear after 1s, maybe something I uninstalled?
> View attachment 5572871

Click to collapse



Works normally for me. It's finder if you need to search


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Any idea which app is responsible for bedtime mode?

Click to collapse



No idea what that is, you'll have to wait for someone that uses that feature to tell you what to restore


----------



## Compusmurf (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No idea what that is, you'll have to wait for someone that uses that feature to tell you what to restore

Click to collapse



Bedtime mode is controlled through Digital Wellbeing and Parental controls.   If I recall, the app name, it has .forest in the name.


----------



## mysky911 (Mar 28, 2022)

bindassever said:


> Any idea which app is responsible for bedtime mode?

Click to collapse



Do you means bedtime in Alarm app???  try bedtime in Clock app...


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

How in the world did I get 6 hours SOT only going from 85%-42%? That's insane! I see some people complaining on reddit that they can't even achieve that going from 100-10%.

I'm impressed with this more than I am with my previously attained 9hr45min SOT going from 100 to 10%. I stopped charging to 100 and I stopped letting it go below 25/20%.

S22 Ultra 5G US AT&T Snapdragon 512gb.


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Is there any way to improve mobile data or make it drain less battery?  I finally realized that my battery has been bad when its on mobile data. While on wifi Im confident It can get at least 9 to 10 hrs of SOT even without all the tweaks.

Click to collapse



I can get 9hours sot on mobile data. Average user here. With proper following whats on OP.


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> This doesnt work in One Ui 4.0
> What was the command for directly setting ram plus to 1 mb, that worked for me in 4.0

Click to collapse



I can set mine at 0gb  flash the list first reboot then run command choose "0"


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> tried 0,1, and 2, nothing changed

Click to collapse



I can honestly say change it on 4. Thats vivid mode maybe u see the difference


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Bedtime mode is controlled through Digital Wellbeing and Parental controls.   If I recall, the app name, it has .forest in the name.

Click to collapse



Yes, it is forest and it's deleted in my preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> How in the world did I get 6 hours SOT only going from 85%-42%? That's insane! I see some people complaining on reddit that they can't even achieve that going from 100-10%.
> 
> I'm impressed with this more than I am with my previously attained 9hr45min SOT going from 100 to 10%. I stopped charging to 100 and I stopped letting it go below 25/20%.

Click to collapse



Well, you're welcome. And add device


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm curious.  Those that are getting 8 plus hrs of SOT.. are you achieving this while on wifi most of the day,?


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> I'm curious.  Those that are getting 8 plus hrs of SOT.. are you achieving this while on wifi most of the day,?

Click to collapse



Dude believe me im on data whole day but still achieved the 9 hours sot


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I can get 9hours sot on mobile data. Average user here. With proper following whats on

Click to collapse





NozGojira said:


> I can get 9hours sot on mobile data. Average user here. With proper following whats on OP.

Click to collapse



S22 ultra? Did you debloat also? Thanks


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> S22 ultra? Did you debloat also? Thanks

Click to collapse



Mine is s21 ultra. Yes i debloat did a proper commands too posted on OP


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Dude believe me im on data whole day but still achieved the 9 hours sot

Click to collapse



It's what i been getting with none of the tweaks here i get 9 to 10hrs and half SOT AT&T S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB with the extra brightness on and 120hrz and WQHD


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 28, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> It's what i been getting with none of the tweaks here i get 9 to 10hrs and half SOT AT&T S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB with the extra brightness on and 120hrz and WQHD

Click to collapse



81% over 2hrs SOT already.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Dude believe me im on data whole day but still achieved the 9 hours sot

Click to collapse



Same bro, wifi or data doesn't make a huge difference on my S22U. I disabled 5G using Samsung Band Selection app.


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Mine is s21 ultra. Yes i debloat did a proper commands too posted on OP

Click to collapse



I've applied a few commands but haven't debloated yet.  Kinda scares me that something will mess up. Lol


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> 81% over 2hrs SOT already.

Click to collapse



That's impressive!  I'm on tmobile though. Signal has been iffy recently.


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Canceled/Obsolete commands​Game Settings​_*- adb shell settings put secure game_home_enable 1
> - adb shell settings put secure gamesdk_version 3.5*_
> *- adb shell settings put secure game_bixby_block 0*
> More Updates ?​_*- adb shell settings put global galaxy_system_update_block 1*_
> ...

Click to collapse



These values are the defaults right?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> That's impressive!  I'm on tmobile though. Signal has been iffy recently.

Click to collapse



10% drain per hour is very normal though, that's how it's supposed to be. The goal is to reduce the drain per hour to get more SOT. If I used 40% battery and my SOT was 4 hours or more, that's a win in my book.


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 28, 2022)

[Deleted]


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Is there any way to improve mobile data or make it drain less battery?  I finally realized that my battery has been bad when its on mobile data. While on wifi Im confident It can get at least 9 to 10 hrs of SOT even without all the tweaks.

Click to collapse



Battery drain on data is very dependent on your connection. If your connection is bad it makes a big difference in battery drain because the phone has a hard time to hold the connection. E.g. I have 2 sim cards and my battery drain is also higher because of that.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 28, 2022)

Enable Suspend Execution of Cached Apps​Same as in Developer options
_*- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled*_

Enabled for Performance?


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> What is the name of this app, were do you use it for?

Click to collapse



It's a part of the Goods Guardian App from Samsung it calls Galaxy App Booster. Downloadable from the Galaxy Store.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Same bro, wifi or data doesn't make a huge difference on my S22U. I disabled 5G using Samsung Band Selection app.

Click to collapse



That's a good one to add to OP, can you elaborate please ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> What is the name of this app, were do you use it for?

Click to collapse



It's in the Play Store, called Boost. It's a reddit client, to me it's much faster and has more options than the regular Reddit app. Also uses less battery and storage


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> These values are the defaults right?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Enable Suspend Execution of Cached Apps​Same as in Developer options
> _*- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled*_
> 
> Enabled for Performance?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> It's a part of the Goods Guardian App from Samsung it calls Galaxy App Booster. Downloadable from the Galaxy Store.

Click to collapse



Wrong, Boost for Reddit is not the same as the Galaxy App Booster. Both are amazing in their own right though!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> What is the name of this app, were do you use it for?

Click to collapse



It's in OP


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's a good one to add to OP, can you elaborate please ?

Click to collapse



Samsung Band Selection is the only way I can turn off my 5G as my AT&T S22U doesn't let me change it from device settings. My LTE is just as fast as 5G so why not. I also use wifi a alot since I work from home. You can also change or disable volte, 2G, wifi calling, and many more.

Side note: Turning on Extra Dim saved me a **** ton of battery life. I didn't think it would be so significant and show such a huge change. Try it out! Long press on the Extra Dim toggle to increase the intensity of the dimming. Then, you can increase your actual brightness. I hate Adaptive brightness so this works perfect for me. I can have my brightness really high and extra dim comes in clutch to darken it.

Also, why don't you add Galaxy Max Hz app to OP? It's way easier than changing your refresh rate through adb commands. It's literally a tap of a button on the app. 

Mine is set to 96hz max and 24hz min and works perfect, no lag. Saves so much battery.

Here's the link :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/


----------



## Lurien (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Battery takes hit or no?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

7 and a half hours SOT from 85% to 23%. Impeccable. Not even 100%!!!!!!


----------



## marko94 (Mar 28, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
About this one , I tried to sed to natural, get command gave me 4. I rebooted and than tried your adb command , and after reboot I still had only Vivid and natural modes.
Than I tried to set via adb to 0, after reboot I had same 2 modes , but get command gave me Amoled Cinema 0 .

Is it possible to get all 4 modes available or ? Samsung S22 + is the phone
Enable More Screen Modes​(0 AMOLED cinema, 1 AMOLED Photo, 2 Basic, 3 Natural, 4 Vivid)
Set screen mode to natural then:
_*- adb shell settings put system screen_mode_setting 4*_
Go to Screen Mode menu under settings, then go back to apply.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Battery takes hit or no?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

marko94 said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> About this one , I tried to sed to natural, get command gave me 4. I rebooted and than tried your adb command , and after reboot I still had only Vivid and natural modes.
> Than I tried to set via adb to 0, after reboot I had same 2 modes , but get command gave me Amoled Cinema 0 .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be obsolete? I'll move it to greyed section


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Samsung Band Selection is the only way I can turn off my 5G as my AT&T S22U doesn't let me change it from device settings. My LTE is just as fast as 5G so why not. I also use wifi a alot since I work from home. You can also change or disable volte, 2G, wifi calling, and many more.
> 
> Side note: Turning on Extra Dim saved me a **** ton of battery life. I didn't think it would be so significant and show such a huge change. Try it out! Long press on the Extra Dim toggle to increase the intensity of the dimming. Then, you can increase your actual brightness. I hate Adaptive brightness so this works perfect for me. I can have my brightness really high and extra dim comes in clutch to darken it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Kris_b1104 said:


> Samsung Band Selection is the only way I can turn off my 5G as my AT&T S22U doesn't let me change it from device settings. My LTE is just as fast as 5G so why not. I also use wifi a alot since I work from home. You can also change or disable volte, 2G, wifi calling, and many more.
> 
> Side note: Turning on Extra Dim saved me a **** ton of battery life. I didn't think it would be so significant and show such a huge change. Try it out! Long press on the Extra Dim toggle to increase the intensity of the dimming. Then, you can increase your actual brightness. I hate Adaptive brightness so this works perfect for me. I can have my brightness really high and extra dim comes in clutch to darken it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good for you its user preference, I use galaxymaxHz app before. But later on i want to have a neat system i dont want another app running on my system as it easy to execute commands without app to set at ur desired refresh rate. Like for me i found my best taste at 96hz max 96min without having another app running on bqckground. Just execute command and besides its clean


----------



## marko94 (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Samsung Band Selection is the only way I can turn off my 5G as my AT&T S22U doesn't let me change it from device settings. My LTE is just as fast as 5G so why not. I also use wifi a alot since I work from home. You can also change or disable volte, 2G, wifi calling, and many more.
> 
> Side note: Turning on Extra Dim saved me a **** ton of battery life. I didn't think it would be so significant and show such a huge change. Try it out! Long press on the Extra Dim toggle to increase the intensity of the dimming. Then, you can increase your actual brightness. I hate Adaptive brightness so this works perfect for me. I can have my brightness really high and extra dim comes in clutch to darken it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I check which is the lowest Hz for my Samsung s22 + ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

marko94 said:


> How can I check which is the lowest Hz for my Samsung s22 + ?

Click to collapse



10hz is the lowest. It doesn't let me go to 1hz.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> That's good for you its user preference, I use galaxymaxHz app before. But later on i want to have a neat system i dont want another app running on my system as it easy to execute commands without app to set at ur desired refresh rate. Like for me i found my best taste at 96hz max 96min without having another app running on bqckground. Just execute command and besides its clean

Click to collapse



That's great but the app doesn't use a lot of ram or battery in the background. It's an insignificant amount if we're talking battery life.


----------



## marko94 (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> 10hz is the lowest. It doesn't let me go to 1hz.

Click to collapse



Hm.. why in developer settings it show 24 as a minimum ? I thought that 1 or 10 is only for s22 ultra ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Hm.. why in developer settings it show 24 as a minimum ? I thought that 1 or 10 is only for s22 ultra ?

Click to collapse



Idk maybe the S22+ is different. I can only speak on mine, lowest I can go is 10hz with Galaxy Max Hz app. 1hz would be horrible and laggy


----------



## RickyTr99 (Mar 28, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What does this thing do exactly ?
> 
> SamsungSmartSuggestions
> com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
> ...

Click to collapse



Reinstall SmartSuggestions, go into Advanced Settings, disable it (i don't remember the exact name of the option) and then unistall it.
This fixed the problem for me


----------



## RickyTr99 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - RAM Plus: *2GB*

Click to collapse



Sorry for that reply but I can't find the answer searching here.
Why Ram Plus at 2gb? 
With 6gb it will drain more battery?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

marko94 said:


> How can I check which is the lowest Hz for my Samsung s22 + ?

Click to collapse



24hz


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

RickyTr99 said:


> Sorry for that reply but I can't find the answer searching here.
> Why Ram Plus at 2gb?
> With 6gb it will drain more battery?

Click to collapse



We already discussed that subject, click on ram plus in OP to go to the post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Hm.. why in developer settings it show 24 as a minimum ? I thought that 1 or 10 is only for s22 ultra ?

Click to collapse



Setting it to 1 will follow hardware limit


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Idk maybe the S22+ is different. I can only speak on mine, lowest I can go is 10hz with Galaxy Max Hz app. 1hz would be horrible and laggy

Click to collapse



Setting through ADB follows hardware limit, you can't force the screen to go lower than supported


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> That's good for you its user preference, I use galaxymaxHz app before. But later on i want to have a neat system i dont want another app running on my system as it easy to execute commands without app to set at ur desired refresh rate. Like for me i found my best taste at 96hz max 96min without having another app running on bqckground. Just execute command and besides its clean

Click to collapse



Same here, i agree. I don't want my settings to depend on an app when i can set them permanently however i want using a command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 28, 2022)

Even more tweaks in OP, Enjoy​


----------



## George Musat (Mar 28, 2022)

Disable Screen Saver​What this does?​​Please don t tell me that i m dumb and the meaning is in the name or sum


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same here, i agree. I don't want my settings to depend on an app when i can set them permanently however i want using a command

Click to collapse



Sure, but your thread is about battery and performance optimization/tweaks/tricks, no? 

The app let's you force the screen to the lowest Hz when the screen is off or AOD (10hz). You know how much battery that saves instead of having an AOD at 96hz for no reason even when not in use? 

The app also let's you force power saving mode when the screen is off. Totally optional. The max and min Hz configs are still active even with power saving mode on. I can also disable auto-sync when screen is off to save more battery, and choose auto sensors OFF when screen is not on. 

I thought the name of the game was getting the most battery life while also getting great performance. The app doesn't affect performance or battery at all. I know it's YOUR preference but I think it would be beneficial if added to OP to help others that are trying to save a little more battery.


----------



## marios199546 (Mar 28, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> How in the world did I get 6 hours SOT only going from 85%-42%? That's insane! I see some people complaining on reddit that they can't even achieve that going from 100-10%.
> 
> I'm impressed with this more than I am with my previously attained 9hr45min SOT going from 100 to 10%. I stopped charging to 100 and I stopped letting it go below 25/20%.
> 
> S22 Ultra 5G US AT&T Snapdragon 512gb.

Click to collapse



What tweaks have you applied ? Do you have Onedrive integration enabled ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 28, 2022)

marios199546 said:


> What tweaks have you applied ? Do you have Onedrive integration enabled ?

Click to collapse



You can check my post history, I posted all my settings in this thread. I don't use OneDrive but it's on my phone. The only thing I have disabled is GOS.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can also do the same

Click to collapse



It apparently fixed the problem but how could the keyboard be related to gestures? I've also seen some battery drain since yesterday but I'm not sure which command or whatever causes it, what do you recommend here?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

RickyTr99 said:


> Reinstall SmartSuggestions, go into Advanced Settings, disable it (i don't remember the exact name of the option) and then unistall it.
> This fixed the problem for me

Click to collapse



You mean advanced settings is app information of SmartSuggestions? I did that it has disable option but when I disabled it, The gallery shared button when i click is always force closing or crashes, Does yours crash too or not?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

3% drain overnight, 7% on phone calls, all this with 120hz. This with all tweaks from OP applied.
Practically, 20% held for 2h of SoT.
I'm impressed with this base model Exynos S21.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sure, but your thread is about battery and performance optimization/tweaks/tricks, no?
> 
> The app let's you force the screen to the lowest Hz when the screen is off or AOD (10hz). You know how much battery that saves instead of having an AOD at 96hz for no reason even when not in use?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, keep in mind that what's in OP aren't just random tweaks i gathered, they're my actual configurations and routines i do in my personal phone. See that "extreme debloat base" i provide for you guys to build upon ? That's how's my phone right now, yes, i use none of those deleted stuff. Plus, if i have to add something to OP, i need to try it, test it and adopt it to be confident about it. Until now, i can't find any benefit in it, yes i know it forces 10hz in AOD, but i don't use that and it'll take a lot of testing and experimenting for me to adhere to it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> It apparently fixed the problem but how could the keyboard be related to gestures? I've also seen some battery drain since yesterday but I'm not sure which command or whatever causes it, what do you recommend here?

Click to collapse



Can't guess what you applied, but i'm pretty sure all adb commands are for battery, unless specified not to.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> It apparently fixed the problem but how could the keyboard be related to gestures? I've also seen some battery drain since yesterday but I'm not sure which command or whatever causes it, what do you recommend here?

Click to collapse



Updated OP with keyboard now, thanks for confirming. Apparently anything that goes sleeping causes stutter to "wake up".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Check Updated UI lag fix​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

*##### 29-03-2021 ##### CLEAN BASE PRESET C20*​*- FIXED HUGE BATTERY DRAIN
- DELETED GOS (Check OP)
- Moved TIPS to disabled (removes remote support item from settings)*
- Kept Samsung Screen recorder
- Removed everything that's unnecessary for boot.
Waiting for your feedback

_UPDATED STEPS IN OP_

*Deleted: 327
Kept: 92
Disabled: 2

*REVIEW APPS BEFORE APPLYING PRESETS.
*APPLY ALL 3 OF THE NEW PRESETS.
*REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disable Performance Limit​This might increase heat and battery drain, default is 1, 1.
> *- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0, 0*

Click to collapse



Checked default value, found there was space between the comma, and value. Can anyone that never tried this value confirm if there's a space or not ?
*0,0*                 or              *0, 0*​


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Checked default value, found there was space between the comma, and value. Can anyone that never tried this value confirm if there's a space or not ?
> *0,0*                 or              *0, 0*​

Click to collapse



There's no gap!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I followed all the steps, but now my dialer want work, if i Try to make a call, the call stops and ends the call. Can you profide me the list from the deleted preset, of all the app names who are depending  for the dialer, so i can restore one by one, to find out, which app is responsable for this behavier, tnx
> 
> And also GOS, still wont delete

Click to collapse



You did follow instructions at the bottom of the post right ? Samsung Dialer works fine for me, no problem, all dialer apps are in the "kept" preset, make sure you apply that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> There's no gap!

Click to collapse



You never applied any ? I had no gap too, but i factory reset yesterday and checked and found the gap


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated OP with keyboard now, thanks for confirming. Apparently anything that goes sleeping causes stutter to "wake up".

Click to collapse



it's actually smoother than ever before, totally recommend doing.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Salamoe aleikoem  Hamid, here is my list, can you suggest which application te restore so my dialer will work. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Salam wa ra7ma (Good one)
Just restore this one from C20 preset, nothing else. And this isn't related to dialer at all
com.google.android.ext.shared

In "*Systems*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Disabled*" preset and apply *disable* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Load "*Deleted*" preset and apply *uninstall* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
In "*Uninstall*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Disabled*" preset and apply *Disable* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Load "*Kept*" preset and click *Restore*.
In "*Disabled*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Kept*" preset and click *Restore*.
- Load "*Deleted*" preset and apply *uninstall* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Restart your phone to recovery, *wipe cache partition*, then *Repair Apps*.



**REBOOT INTO RECOVERY, CLEAR CACHE PARTITION 3 TIMES, THEN REPAIR APPS.*


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 3% drain overnight, 7% on phone calls, all this with 120hz. This with all tweaks from OP applied.
> Practically, 20% held for 2h of SoT.
> I'm impressed with this base model Exynos S21.

Click to collapse



How come your google play service doesn't shows up here? Did you disabled it or what?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You never applied any ? I had no gap too, but i factory reset yesterday and checked and found the gap

Click to collapse



So is it 0,0 or 0, 0 ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> How come your google play service doesn't shows up here? Did you disabled it or what?

Click to collapse



No, i applied gms fix from op, no battery drain at all


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Checked default value, found there was space between the comma, and value. Can anyone that never tried this value confirm if there's a space or not ?
> *0,0*                 or              *0, 0*​

Click to collapse



My default is 1,1 (no gap). I never changed the value


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> So is it 0,0 or 0, 0 ?

Click to collapse



Can't confirm yet, just leave it be for now. I didn't know you used it, i thought you wanted better battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> My default is 1,1 (no gap). I never changed the value

Click to collapse



Thanks, so it's without a gap then


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You never applied any ? I had no gap too, but i factory reset yesterday and checked and found the gap

Click to collapse



Nope. Even after factory reset.


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 29, 2022)

Here's something i just noticed i set my S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB to min 60.0 hrz to max 120.0 hrz like it comes on my Note20 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB set it up like that and all those bits of stutter from lock screen and certain apps stopped the stutter,  tho i share. Been testing this for 3 days all outstanding. S22 5G Snapdragon 512GB running smoothly.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Here's something i just noticed i set my S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB to min 60.0 hrz to max 120.0 hrz like it comes on my Note20 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB set it up like that and all those bits of stutter from lock screen and certain apps stopped the stutter,  tho i share. Been testing this for 3 days all outstanding. S22 5G Snapdragon 512GB running smoothly.

Click to collapse



It was the original fix i provided last year in this thread.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, i applied gms fix from op, no battery drain at all

Click to collapse



I already did that too but no effect


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 29, 2022)

i cant uninstall Game Optimization service, every time its popped back .. i uninstalled its update also 

i only have Game Optimization service in system apps ..  No Game Booster or Launcher ..


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 29, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> i cant uninstall Game Optimization service, every time its popped back .. i uninstalled its update also
> 
> i only have Game Optimization service in system apps ..  No Game Booster or Launcher ..

Click to collapse



Only way to definitely disable it is package disabler, you can't uninstall it but can disable it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> i cant uninstall Game Optimization service, every time its popped back .. i uninstalled its update also
> 
> i only have Game Optimization service in system apps ..  No Game Booster or Launcher ..

Click to collapse



Just disable it then


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Only way to definitely disable it is package disabler, you can't uninstall it but can disable it

Click to collapse



No, that's not the only way. I have it completely uninstalled like any system app.
You can say it's a fall back option if the original doesn't work. But even then, i recommend disabling it, which does work


----------



## Venom0642 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, that's not the only way. I have it completely uninstalled like any system app.
> You can say it's a fall back option if the original doesn't work. But even then, i recommend disabling it, which does work

Click to collapse



Only reason i said only package disabler , Is cause everyone here say they can't uninstall,  but definitely package disabler will disable it permanently as you can see no where in my settings/app section.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Only reason i said only package disabler , Is cause everyone here say they can't uninstall,  but definitely package disabler will disable it permanently as you can see no where in my settings/app section.

Click to collapse



Most people here can't *UNINSTALL* it, disabling is still possible.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *##### 29-03-2021 ##### CLEAN BASE PRESET C20*​*- DELETED GOS (Check OP)
> - Moved TIPS to disabled (removes remote support item from settings)*
> - Kept Samsung Screen recorder
> - Removed everything that's unnecessary for boot.
> ...

Click to collapse


Please, apply latest preset as soon as possible as it fixes a battery drain​It restores a crucial app that seems to cause a battery drain when deleted


----------



## George Musat (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, apply latest preset as soon as possible as it fixes a battery drain​It restores a crucial app that seems to cause a battery drain when deleted

Click to collapse



which app?


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, apply latest preset as soon as possible as it fixes a battery drain​It restores a crucial app that seems to cause a battery drain when deleted

Click to collapse



i dont have Samsung screen recorded app in my phone by default and i cant install it via APK


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, apply latest preset as soon as possible as it fixes a battery drain​It restores a crucial app that seems to cause a battery drain when deleted

Click to collapse




I am thinking that a name with com.android or com.sec is not safe to disable or uninstall unless we really know what that apk's purpose are.


Where can we find a post or source of which of that apk's or what are their purpose in the android system? I'm finding an educational post in google but seems I can't find one.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I am thinking that a name with com.android or com.sec is not safe to disable or uninstall unless we really know what that apk's purpose are.
> 
> 
> Where can we find a post or source of which of that apk's or what are their purpose in the android system? I'm finding an educational post in google but seems I can't find one.

Click to collapse







						Samsung full apps list - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Samsung full apps list - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now this is good! Who made this, Is this updated too?

I have seen here it's not safe to delete the backupbrightness apk thing but it's deleted in The preset? Im confused.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I am thinking that a name with com.android or com.sec is not safe to disable or uninstall unless we really know what that apk's purpose are.
> 
> 
> Where can we find a post or source of which of that apk's or what are their purpose in the android system? I'm finding an educational post in google but seems I can't find one.

Click to collapse



It used to be safe, but after 4.1 it causes problems to delete it.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Now this is good! Who made this, Is this updated too?
> 
> I have seen here it's not safe to delete the backupbrightness apk thing but it's deleted in The preset? Im confused.

Click to collapse



I forgot where I found it from but I kept it saved. It's not updated and doesn't have all system apps from One UI 4.1. It gets the job done though.

I believe the list has most system apps that come with the S20 Ultra. There's a lot more newer apps on my S22U that aren't listed here.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I am thinking that a name with com.android or com.sec is not safe to disable or uninstall unless we really know what that apk's purpose are.
> 
> 
> Where can we find a post or source of which of that apk's or what are their purpose in the android system? I'm finding an educational post in google but seems I can't find one.

Click to collapse



That's why i update the presets


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's why i update the presets

Click to collapse



Thank you for the effort. Tomorrow, I will try your new preset in my S22


----------



## Lurien (Mar 29, 2022)

Is the debloat process what causes the most battery improvement?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Is the debloat process what causes the most battery improvement?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, apply latest preset as soon as possible as it fixes a battery drain​It restores a crucial app that seems to cause a battery drain when deleted

Click to collapse



which app?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> which app?

Click to collapse



It's a library app, you'll find it when you load the preset


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 29, 2022)

7hr22min SOT from 85%-20%.
Nothing disabled except GOS.
I guess the S22U is just a beast like that.
Applied most settings in OP and adb commands with a mixture of my own preferences. No reason to charge to 100% anymore.

I have Adguard, Galaxy Max Hz, Accubattery, and my location always running in the background and makes no difference to the battery life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Change Auto Brightness Aggressiveness​(*-1*/*0*/*1*) from darker to brighter
> *- adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 0*

Click to collapse



What do you guys think about this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> 7hr22min SOT from 85%-20%.
> Nothing disabled except GOS.
> I guess the S22U is just a beast like that.
> Applied most settings in OP and adb commands with a mixture of my own preferences. No reason to charge to 100% anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop flexing your battery life, especially since this thread didn't help. We already know your phone is a battery champion, but, not all of us here have an S22 ultra.
I have an S21, exynos, base model, coming from an even worse S20 base exynos. I used to struggle to get 2h on my S20, and 3h of SoT on my S21, that's what pushed me to do a lot of research to fix it and ended up creating this thread to help people in need.
If you're not here to help, and don't need help, please, stop participating.


----------



## KKYASIR (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's a library app, you'll find it when you load the preset

Click to collapse



 last i applied preset 19  and in preset 20 i couldn't find any library app which i uninstalled or disabled , can you please share complete name of package


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Finally fixed 96hz mode on OneUI 4.1, it's now working and still adaptive, Enjoy!​


Hamid Chikh said:


> Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits​Play with these values to get the best combination (*1*/*10*/*24*/*48*/*60*/*96*/*120*)
> *- *_*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0*_
> OneUI 4.1
> _*- adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

Click to collapse


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Finally fixed 96hz mode on OneUI 4.1, it's now working and still adaptive, Enjoy!​

Click to collapse



What was that 96hz mod I dont understand


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Stop flexing your battery life, especially since this thread didn't help. We already know your phone is a battery champion, but, not all of us here have an S22 ultra.
> I have an S21, exynos, base model, coming from an even worse S20 base exynos. I used to struggle to get 2h on my S20, and 3h of SoT on my S21, that's what pushed me to do a lot of research to fix it and ended up creating this thread to help people in need.
> If you're not here to help, and don't need help, please, stop participating.

Click to collapse



I'm actually giving your thread credit for helping me achieve this, idk what you're talking about. I used all your settings and adb commands, the only thing I didn't do was debloat as it's not needed in this phone, that's not my fault. 

I've responded to many people and have shared my settings countless times and provides links to things that YOU added yourself to the OP such as Samsung Band Selection, the full list of Samsung apps with package name and description, and even tried responding to others to help. 

My post with my screenshot and all my settings and commands that I followed provided by YOU has the 2nd most likes and reactions in this thread, only after your original post. 

For someone that is trying to help, your attitude needs a little adjusting. Your condescending tone and remarks to other posters are really unwarranted and you tend to "shoo" people away without providing clear and concise answers to their questions. 

But hey man, it's your thread. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think about this

Click to collapse



More like a dim being enabled or what?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

For those wondering, S21does go down to *48hz* when watching 24fps video on YouTube


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes, restore these 2


Dj daudi said:


> I guess this 2
> 
> -Android Shared Library
> packagename:       com.google.android.ext.shared
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

After OneUI 4.1, it was no longer possible to set refresh rate to 96hz adaptive, it was always falling back to 60hz. Now it's fixed, you can set your phone to 96hz adaptive, enjoy smoothness and battery life


paul222008 said:


> What was that 96hz mod I dont understand

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I'm actually giving your thread credit for helping me achieve this, idk what you're talking about. I used all your settings and adb commands, the only thing I didn't do was debloat as it's not needed in this phone, that's not my fault.
> 
> I've responded to many people and have shared my settings countless times and provides links to things that YOU added yourself to the OP such as Samsung Band Selection, the full list of Samsung apps with package name and description, and even tried responding to others to help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you did, and i thank you for that. But telling people that you achieved that without debloating makes them think it's not necessary, or that it doesn't work, but debloating was the original and first solution i provided in this thread, well before i added adb commands, ask @Ivixmax ,@Ardysan and @NozGojira , they were here since day one, they've seen where we're coming from, there used to be a list of "what to delete" and that's all.
And no, it's not my thread or my tweaks that helped you achieve that performance, because 90% of battery life gain comes from debloating and you didn't debloat your phone, your phone is just great.
I want people to see and feel what i feel when i debloat my phone, 90% of the improvements i got in the battery departement and performance comes from debloating.


----------



## Plyhakyr (Mar 29, 2022)

galaxy s21 5g one ui 4.1 , disable 0/2


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Finally fixed 96hz mode on OneUI 4.1, it's now working and still adaptive, Enjoy!​

Click to collapse



When using that command it sets my refresh rate to "High" instead of "Adaptive". 96 Hz is working in high mode but it's staying there and doesn't scale down. So still no 96 Hz in adaptive mode, atleast for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> When using that command it sets my refresh rate to "High" instead of "Adaptive". 96 Hz is working in high mode but it's staying there and doesn't scale down. So still no 96 Hz in adaptive mode, atleast for me.

Click to collapse



That's odd, it worked for me


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 29, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Works here

Click to collapse



If you enter Settings-Display what is written under Motion smoothness? Mine says high


----------



## KAngelo (Mar 29, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Mine too, also High

Click to collapse



Okay so not only me.. but then it's not Adaptive mode.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Many of those never load unless called upon.
> You can see what's loading Device Care>memory or Developer options>running apps, cache apps.
> 
> Example; Bixby Vision and Bixby Framework.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why should we disable adaptive battery?


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks, so it's without a gap then

Click to collapse



In my S10 plus, there is a gap


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Why should we disable adaptive battery?

Click to collapse



It caused me nothing but trouble; I get better battery life without it and no erratic behaviors.
Your results may vary... 
Developer options>stand by apps, if all buckets aren't in their active state power management is active.  It will cause erratic behaviors...
Other power management options that don't alter the bucket states will not have global consequences more than likely and only effect that one apk.  

My N10+ N975U running on Pie.  The battery is nearing replacement time, again,and therefore is is derated to a conservative 3600-3800 mAh.  This is what it does with that small amount of battery capacity browsing and watching vids.


----------



## mito450 (Mar 29, 2022)

Is there anything thats being disabled regarding buds2? After their app updated it wont find my buds anymore and it installs 2 managers. I think it's an issue on their side, but i thought id ask. Images


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2022)

mito450 said:


> Is there anything thats being disabled regarding buds2? After their app updated it wont find my buds anymore and it installs 2 managers. I think it's an issue on their side, but i thought id ask. Images

Click to collapse



Make sure all the Wearables apps have all their many permissions.  Google play Services must be enabled when you pair them the first time
Disable global power management as I described in my last post.  It will screw up bt functionality.

Do the above, do a network reset, clear system cache and try again.
This app can be a little bugger...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 29, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Why should we disable adaptive battery?

Click to collapse



You "shouldn't", I'm just proposing and you do what fits you most


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You "shouldn't", I'm just proposing and you do what fits you most

Click to collapse



Whatever comes in handy.  Each user setup is different.  No hard rules necessarily apply.

Experiment.  Track battery usage history and use an app like the browser (vids) that has a predictable battery drain.  Or when watching just vids, etc.  I still fine tune my setup from time to time.  Any time I see excessive battery usage I track the cause down.

Erratic behaviors can many times be trace back to global power management being active. Samsung's should be rock solid stable and predictable.  They shouldn't be running warm just using the browser.  
Actions have consequences... don't go too nuts disabling apks who's purpose or dependencies you don't understand.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Whatever comes in handy.  Each user setup is different.  No hard rules necessarily apply.
> 
> Experiment.  Track battery usage history and use an app like the browser (vids) that has a predictable battery drain.  Or when watching just vids, etc.  I still fine tune my setup from time to time.  Any time I see excessive battery usage I track the cause down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a great analogy you did there, too bad @Kris_b1104 didn't kick in to elaborate with some sot to support that statement


----------



## NozGojira (Mar 30, 2022)

mito450 said:


> Is there anything thats being disabled regarding buds2? After their app updated it wont find my buds anymore and it installs 2 managers. I think it's an issue on their side, but i thought id ask. Images

Click to collapse



I dont have any issues connecting my buds pro and watch on hamid's presets, im on the latest presets too


----------



## nokia_16 (Mar 30, 2022)

Still  can see google play service battery drain, even after following op trick for gms battery drain


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's a great analogy you did there, too bad @Kris_b1104 didn't kick in to elaborate with some sot to support that statement

Click to collapse



Nice one.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Still  can see google play service battery drain, even after following op trick for gms battery drain

Click to collapse



Temporarily disable it especially at night.  That tones it down.  It's not needed all the time depending on what your doing.  You'll lose your Gmail sync though.


----------



## Lurien (Mar 30, 2022)

Which app is "search" in settings? Need to reinstall. Thanks


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think about this

Click to collapse



Does this work ? Would be very cool

Edit: Yes it works, my default is a very odd number tho. I think they somehow learn ur usage patterns


----------



## Lurien (Mar 30, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Which app is "search" in settings? Need to reinstall. Thanks

Click to collapse



Nevermind found it


----------



## nokia_16 (Mar 30, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Nevermind found it

Click to collapse



what is the app bro?


----------



## alixra (Mar 30, 2022)

How do I get software updates section back please?


----------



## alixra (Mar 30, 2022)

Please can someone explain whats this meta service and how do I disable its consuming alit


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2022)

alixra said:


> Please can someone explain whats this meta service and how do I disable its consuming alit View attachment 5574393View attachment 5574395

Click to collapse



Facebook.  Crapware and malware.


----------



## ameliaksmith137 (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow, this whole thread takes an hour to just go through the information given in it. I loved the part where you have described the effect of uninstalled yet stored apks on your phone. While playing games, we often install, uninstall the files and forget about the residues that add extra load on the storage of device though.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

alixra said:


> Please can someone explain whats this meta service and how do I disable its consuming alit View attachment 5574393View attachment 5574395

Click to collapse



Apply the preset attached, and follow instructions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Nice one.

Click to collapse



You should try debloating your phone, I'll wait for your feedback


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Still  can see google play service battery drain, even after following op trick for gms battery drain

Click to collapse



I'll update OP with more apps to reset.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Which app is "search" in settings? Need to reinstall. Thanks

Click to collapse



Settings suggestions.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> what is the app bro?

Click to collapse



Settings suggestions.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Facebook.  Crapware and malware.

Click to collapse



Don't bother, he didn't apply the preset.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

ameliaksmith137 said:


> Wow, this whole thread takes an hour to just go through the information given in it. I loved the part where you have described the effect of uninstalled yet stored apks on your phone. While playing games, we often install, uninstall the files and forget about the residues that add extra load on the storage of device though.

Click to collapse



Hope you found what you were looking for.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Mar 30, 2022)

_*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

What does this command do exactly?


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Is there any way to fix the notification panel stutter on samsung s20 Fe/ s20 users running one UI 4.0??


----------



## alixra (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hope you found what you were looking

Click to collapse


----------



## alixra (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Don't bother, he didn't apply the preset.

Click to collapse



I did apply


----------



## luuphong559 (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Actually there is a way in my S10e OneUI 4.0 I did it successfully, Just search FreezeYou! In xda in the thread of s10e, In my S22 OneUI 4.1 it's much more easy because of the GOS update. Just follow what's said in the OP

Click to collapse



is it? https://github.com/FreezeYou/FreezeYou


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello Hamid !!

Many s20 users ( both Fe and non Fe ) have been experiencing the notification panel problem. The problem being "on expanding the panel when there are quite a few notifications, the panel lags". This was not on 3.1 but i have been experiencing it since i updated to one UI 4. Initially i thought that samsung might fix the problem via thier security patches, got Jan and Feb security patches with no fix. I read on reddit that 4.1 does not solve the problem as well. I even tried the wipe cache partition, factory reset multiple times to fix it ( as some said they got rid of the bug by doing those)  but it didn't. Also, i have toggled the "reduce blur and transparency" on.

I even tried to use 3rd party notification panel like power shade, one shade, but instead of solving, these apps have had their own set of problems from quite some time.

Interestingly, if I use 60hz, the problem is not there. While using power shade, one shade, i didn't face the problem as well.

Any fix you (as well as those who read it) know? 

This problem is way too annoying to be there on a 120hz device


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> _*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_
> 
> What does this command do exactly?

Click to collapse



Helps set refresh rate to adaptive 96hz for One UI 4.1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> Is there any way to fix the notification panel stutter on samsung s20 Fe/ s20 users running one UI 4.0??

Click to collapse



Not that i know of


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> Is there any way to fix the notification panel stutter on samsung s20 Fe/ s20 users running one UI 4.0??

Click to collapse



Not that i know 


Dan_382 said:


> Hello Hamid !!
> 
> Many s20 users ( both Fe and non Fe ) have been experiencing the notification panel problem. The problem being "on expanding the panel when there are quite a few notifications, the panel lags". This was not on 3.1 but i have been experiencing it since i updated to one UI 4. Initially i thought that samsung might fix the problem via thier security patches, got Jan and Feb security patches with no fix. I read on reddit that 4.1 does not solve the problem as well. I even tried the wipe cache partition, factory reset multiple times to fix it ( as some said they got rid of the bug by doing those)  but it didn't. Also, i have toggled the "reduce blur and transparency" on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but i can't help with that since i don't have a test device. I don't have that problem in my S21


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not that i know of

Click to collapse



Have you experienced the problem? Do you know why this is happening? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> Have you experienced the problem? Do you know why this is happening? Thanks

Click to collapse



No, and no


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not that i know
> 
> Sorry but i can't help with that since i don't have a test device. I don't have that problem in my S21

Click to collapse



Problem is there mostly on s20 series devices. Will it help if i post a video showing the problem? Sorry for any disturbance caused from my side. This stutter is very frustrating to be seen on a 5 month old device.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> Problem is there mostly on s20 series devices. Will it help if i post a video showing the problem? Sorry for any disturbance caused from my side. This stutter is very frustrating to be seen on a 5 month old device.

Click to collapse



S20 is more than 2 years old now, but did you try all performance fixes from OP ?
Try All the fixes from OP, and the processing speed hack at the bottom


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> S20 is more than 2 years old now, but did you try all performance fixes from OP ?
> Try All the fixes from OP, and the processing speed hack at the bottom

Click to collapse



OP? The methods given on this thread?


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> Hello Hamid !!
> 
> Many s20 users ( both Fe and non Fe ) have been experiencing the notification panel problem. The problem being "on expanding the panel when there are quite a few notifications, the panel lags". This was not on 3.1 but i have been experiencing it since i updated to one UI 4. Initially i thought that samsung might fix the problem via thier security patches, got Jan and Feb security patches with no fix. I read on reddit that 4.1 does not solve the problem as well. I even tried the wipe cache partition, factory reset multiple times to fix it ( as some said they got rid of the bug by doing those)  but it didn't. Also, i have toggled the "reduce blur and transparency" on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same for me in S10 plus, notification panel stuttering after Android 12.
but, one ui 4.1 makes it a little better. not buttery smooth but better than 4.0


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dan_382 said:


> OP? The methods given on this thread?

Click to collapse




kingrohan said:


> Same for me in S10 plus, notification panel stuttering after Android 12.
> but, one ui 4.1 makes it a little better. not buttery smooth but better than 4.0

Click to collapse



Try all these ones:
*Fix General Performance*
*Fix OneUI Lag
Fix Apps Lag
Fix Slow App Launch
Remove Game Optimizing Service (GOS)
Custom Animation Scale
Disable Gestures
Disable Adaptive Battery
Enable Multicore Packet Scheduler
Processing Speed Hack (Unlocked by Kris_b1104)
Disable Performance Limit*


----------



## Dan_382 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try all these ones:
> *Fix General Performance*
> *Fix OneUI Lag
> Fix Apps Lag
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try  thanks


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Helps set refresh rate to adaptive 96hz for One UI 4.1

Click to collapse



Just set those commands and the 96hz mod will work as it is?

No need for this command in the OP?

edit: I applied it in my S22 but it set to High in my settings



> Refresh Rate Upper/Lower Limits (OneUI 4.1)​Choose what settings suit you best _*(1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate x.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate x.0
> - adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

Click to collapse


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

luuphong559 said:


> is it? https://github.com/FreezeYou/FreezeYou

Click to collapse



Ah yes, that's it, When my S10e was on OneUI 3.1 and I didn't discover this thread yet. I used that app!

For reference read this here.


----------



## nokia_16 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try all these ones:
> *Fix General Performance*
> *Fix OneUI Lag
> Fix Apps Lag
> ...

Click to collapse



Any way to to stop Google play service battery drain in s22 Ultra. Tried all as per post ..but unable to stop play service drain....!!


----------



## tsiharry (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Any way to to stop Google play service battery drain in s22 Ultra. Tried all as per post ..but unable to stop play service drain....!!

Click to collapse



Yeah it drains a lot and there is no fix atm.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Works here

Click to collapse



did you apply anything or just adb shell settings get secure refresh_rate_mode 2 ?


----------



## kingrohan (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try all these ones:
> *Fix General Performance*
> *Fix OneUI Lag
> Fix Apps Lag
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already tried everything, but its a bug in the firmware which cannot be fixed until Samsung rectify it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Just set those commands and the 96hz mod will work as it is?
> 
> No need for this command in the OP?
> 
> edit: I applied it in my S22 but it set to High in my settings

Click to collapse



It worked for me, i got 96hz adaptive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Any way to to stop Google play service battery drain in s22 Ultra. Tried all as per post ..but unable to stop play service drain....!!

Click to collapse



Updated OP now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> did you apply anything or just adb shell settings get secure refresh_rate_mode 2 ?

Click to collapse



Of course, all 3 of commands


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Of course, all 3 of commands

Click to collapse



your max set is 96hz right, what is your low hz set?



> _*- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60
> - adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

Click to collapse



like this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> your max set is 96hz right, what is your low hz set?
> 
> 
> 
> like this?

Click to collapse



I set min to 1.0, since it'll always follow hardware limit. S21 goes down to 48hz so it'll stick to that even if you set it to 1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I did everything

Click to collapse



What phone is it ?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I did everything

Click to collapse



doesn't yours says high too or not? mine says high not adaptive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> doesn't yours says high too or not? mine says high not adaptive

Click to collapse



But does it work as adaptive ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> S22 ultra exynos

Click to collapse



Should work the same, did you check if it worked with integrated fps counter ? setting high to 96 and low to 1 or 10 and adding the 3rd command for refresh rate mode ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

I can't even show you a screen recording since it locks screen at 60hz when recording


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Yes, It does

Click to collapse



Great then, doesn't matter what it says


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

2 seems to be an older method of refresh rate changing, even the screen color changes with refresh rate. Kinda reminds me of Pixel 4's adaptive mode


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 30, 2022)

I know the OP states that you should restore all apps before doing a software update, however has anyone completed an update successfully with all apps disabled?


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> I know the OP states that you should restore all apps before doing a software update, however has anyone completed an update successfully with all apps disabled?

Click to collapse



uhm yeah weirdly yes I sucessfully updated my s10e oneui3.1 to oneui4.0 using smartswtich desktop app to upgrade the system. without even realizing I debloated it before but gladly I didn't encountered no issue it works just fine as before when I was in 3.1 , Tho I didn't try it yet in my S22 but I guess it works the same way? I took the risk in s10e lol

but still not recommended, All was just I did after upgrading was clear cache and fix the app in recovery


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 30, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> uhm yeah weirdly yes I sucessfully updated my s10e oneui3.1 to oneui4.0 using smartswtich desktop app to upgrade the system. without even realizing I debloated it before but gladly I didn't encountered no issue it works just fine as before when I was in 3.1 , Tho I didn't try it yet in my S22 but I guess it works the same way? I took the risk in s10e lol

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have debloated previously and completed a software update, however with this extended list and OP instructions I just wanted to confirm. I just received the OneUI 4.1 update. I will report back on whether it is successfully completed


----------



## RickyTr99 (Mar 30, 2022)

In OneUI 3.1 I had "Suspend execution of Cached apps" enable but with OneUI 4.0 and 4.1 update this option isn't show in Dev Settings.
How I can check if it's still enable?
I have S20 FE 5G


----------



## mito450 (Mar 30, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Make sure all the Wearables apps have all their many permissions.  Google play Services must be enabled when you pair them the first time
> Disable global power management as I described in my last post.  It will screw up bt functionality.
> 
> Do the above, do a network reset, clear system cache and try again.
> This app can be a little bugger...

Click to collapse



Sadly it didn't work. It's seriously just trying to install the wrong buds manager. I can control most of the stuff through the bluetooth menu of the buds for now at least till i find a fix for this annoyance. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

J.2.J said:


> Thanks. I have debloated previously and completed a software update, however with this extended list and OP instructions I just wanted to confirm. I just received the OneUI 4.1 update. I will report back on whether it is successfully completed

Click to collapse




paul222008 said:


> uhm yeah weirdly yes I sucessfully updated my s10e oneui3.1 to oneui4.0 using smartswtich desktop app to upgrade the system. without even realizing I debloated it before but gladly I didn't encountered no issue it works just fine as before when I was in 3.1 , Tho I didn't try it yet in my S22 but I guess it works the same way? I took the risk in s10e lol
> 
> but still not recommended, All was just I did after upgrading was clear cache and fix the app in recovery

Click to collapse




J.2.J said:


> I know the OP states that you should restore all apps before doing a software update, however has anyone completed an update successfully with all apps disabled?

Click to collapse



I successfully updated without any problems, but you can never know. I'll depend on what you have uninstalled, i recon someone had settings app crashing after the update, i advise you not to take any risk.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

RickyTr99 said:


> In OneUI 3.1 I had "Suspend execution of Cached apps" enable but with OneUI 4.0 and 4.1 update this option isn't show in Dev Settings.
> How I can check if it's still enable?
> I have S20 FE 5G

Click to collapse



there are instructions in OP to check state of parameter


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

mito450 said:


> Sadly it didn't work. It's seriously just trying to install the wrong buds manager. I can control most of the stuff through the bluetooth menu of the buds for now at least till i find a fix for this annoyance. Thanks for the suggestion though

Click to collapse



Some people aren't having any problems with buds even with full preset applied, some needed to restore "connectivity" stuff and "manager". Feel free to test things out and report back to help others


----------



## Lurien (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> what is the app bro?

Click to collapse



I believe it was "recommended apps"


----------



## Klaudas (Mar 30, 2022)

RAM Plus Configurations (OneUI 4.1)​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
Reboot and set the size you want (0GB recommended).

Sorry for dumb question but why 0gb is recommended? Why not 1GB like before? I think I missed something in this thread because last time I was there 1gb was recommended lol


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> RAM Plus Configurations (OneUI 4.1)​*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
> Reboot and set the size you want (0GB recommended).
> 
> Sorry for dumb question but why 0gb is recommended? Why not 1GB like before? I think I missed something in this thread because last time I was there 1gb was recommended lol

Click to collapse



Yes it is 1GB recommend, it's just an error


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Right now, i am waiting for a new fresh update of the phone,  can come any time, then I'll start new from scratch. I am on 4.1 with lot of bugs on exynos. I've definitely noticed progress with the OP over the past few days. Thank you all for all the effort/time.

Click to collapse



I'd flash then factory reset, start from new, don't restore any backup, especially not smart switch.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> what is the app bro?

Click to collapse



Settings suggestions


----------



## skiku (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi,
Can someone tell me the default values for "zram" and "zram_enabled"?
Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

OneUI notification panel bug fix is coming​

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/oneui/comments/ts7run


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me the default values for "zram" and "zram_enabled"?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Delete zram, keep zram enabled at 1 like stated in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Accessibility*
> - Reduce Blur: *ENABLED*

Click to collapse



Reducing blur seems to be effective on micro-stutters throughout the Ui, still looking for a way to disable it completely.
I wonder if those who have that bug with notification panel already tried it


----------



## Emre67511 (Mar 30, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It caused me nothing but trouble; I get better battery life without it and no erratic behaviors.
> Your results may vary...
> Developer options>stand by apps, if all buckets aren't in their active state power management is active.  It will cause erratic behaviors...
> Other power management options that don't alter the bucket states will not have global consequences more than likely and only effect that one apk.
> ...

Click to collapse



One question: if I have adaptive battery off then all the apps are in "active" bucket but if I have it on some are on a lower level. Shouldn't battery life be better no matter what because "active" is the highest bucket ?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 30, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> One question: if I have adaptive battery off then all the apps are in "active" bucket but if I have it on some are on a lower level. Shouldn't battery life be better no matter what because "active" is the highest bucket ?

Click to collapse



It's a menace.  Screws up the functionality and may be a power hog itself. Simple close out the app when done with it or otherwise modify, uninstall etc. troublesome apps on case by case basis.  Don't use a Claymore to kill a fly...


----------



## alixra (Mar 30, 2022)

My volte stopped working after applying this, preset. It's back after restoring. Which line should I remove from the deleted preset to keep my volte?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 30, 2022)

i can answer SOME questions ; Read The OP. i've seen THIS issue with new members and members with "Senior" status.
Apologies for OT/Derailing of thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> i can answer SOME questions ; Read The OP. i've seen THIS issue with new members and members with "Senior" status.
> Apologies for OT/Derailing of thread.

Click to collapse



What are you talking about


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

alixra said:


> My volte stopped working after applying this, preset. It's back after restoring. Which line should I remove from the deleted preset to keep my volte?

Click to collapse



epdg stuff i think


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 30, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> One question: if I have adaptive battery off then all the apps are in "active" bucket but if I have it on some are on a lower level. Shouldn't battery life be better no matter what because "active" is the highest bucket ?

Click to collapse



No, not the same level of restrictions


----------



## Alahoy27 (Mar 31, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh is there a way for us through ADB to still have adaptive refresh rate even at lower brightness? Been looking all over the internet but no luck so far!


----------



## Advenscent (Mar 31, 2022)

I ****ed up my phone. Its dead cuz the battery ran out but it won't even charge now.

*EDIT: *
Managed to charge the phone and boot it up but settings doesn't work. It just closes. Something to do with clipboard but even after enabling any app with clipboard in its name still doesn't work. 

Oh well, will have to factory reset it. And figure out what caused it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What are you talking about

Click to collapse



the fact that the answer to some questions are in the OP , and me ; and apparently i'm not the only one who has done it , just fail to read the whole OP. js


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Mar 31, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> the fact that the answer to some questions are in the OP , and me ; and apparently i'm not the only one who has done it , just fail to read the whole OP. js

Click to collapse



Very common thing for people to ask questions before reading and searching unfortunately. One of the funnier ones I've seen recently was a person asking how to get his settings search back (not the 1st one to ask, that was understandable). I think they found it out on their own though .


Back on topic, I'll add my bit of input. I was missing the ability to call from  highlighting a phone number in browser or apps. I added phone overlay back and the feature is back. In case anyone else needs it as much as I did.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> Very common thing for people to ask questions before reading and searching unfortunately. One of the funnier ones I've seen recently was a person asking how to get his settings search back (not the 1st one to ask, that was understandable). I think they found it out on their own though .
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I'll add my bit of input. I was missing the ability to call from  highlighting a phone number in browser or apps. I added phone overlay back and the feature is back. In case anyone else needs it as much as I did.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure why you needed that. It works for me without having to restore overlay. Thanks anyway


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> @Hamid Chikh is there a way for us through ADB to still have adaptive refresh rate even at lower brightness? Been looking all over the internet but no luck so far!

Click to collapse



Who's us you're talking about ? And why does your adaptive capabilities depend on brightness?


----------



## Alahoy27 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Who's us you're talking about ? And why does your adaptive capabilities depend on brightness?

Click to collapse



When the brightness level is at 20% or less the refresh rate stays at 120 Hz. Adaptive refresh late will just kick in at higher brightness level.


----------



## maxq1 (Mar 31, 2022)

sorry to sound dumb but what exactly are these for? s-pen functionality?


> 5 - Disable Motion Engines​

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> When the brightness level is at 20% or less the refresh rate stays at 120 Hz. Adaptive refresh late will just kick in at higher brightness level.

Click to collapse



What phone is this ? I don't have this problem on my S21


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> sorry to sound dumb but what exactly are these for? s-pen functionality?

Click to collapse



I think this isn't related to spen


----------



## Alahoy27 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What phone is this ? I don't have this problem on my S21

Click to collapse



I am using SEE Ultra Exynos. I think this is something that's not new. Just thinking that it maybe a big boost in battery if we can still have adaptive smoothness even at lower brightness.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

goodweq said:


> If there is a Problem
> 
> Scan this

Click to collapse



Please, remove your promotion from this thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> I am using SEE Ultra Exynos. I think this is something that's not new. Just thinking that it maybe a big boost in battery if we can still have adaptive smoothness even at lower brightness.

Click to collapse



As i already mentioned, i don't have that problem on my S21, i can have adaptive a lowest brightness. There might be a problem in your device, you should factory reset


----------



## J.2.J (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As i already mentioned, i don't have that problem on my S21, i can have adaptive a lowest brightness. There might be a problem in your device, you should factory reset

Click to collapse



I have the S21 Ultra and this isn't a hardware/software issue. Its a display limitation, I have the same behavior, just had to set minimum brightness manually so that you don't get stuck on 120hz. This was highlighted in the first reviews of the device


----------



## edwardob (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> I am using SEE Ultra Exynos. I think this is something that's not new. Just thinking that it maybe a big boost in battery if we can still have adaptive smoothness even at lower brightness.

Click to collapse



I checked mine... your right it's stops working at around 20%... maybe just a bug 
I'm on s22 ultra too


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> When the brightness level is at 20% or less the refresh rate stays at 120 Hz. Adaptive refresh late will just kick in at higher brightness level.

Click to collapse




edwardob said:


> I checked mine... your right it's stops working at around 20%... maybe just a bug
> I'm on s22 ultra too

Click to collapse




J.2.J said:


> I have the S21 Ultra and this isn't a hardware/software issue. Its a display limitation, I have the same behavior, just had to set minimum brightness manually so that you don't get stuck on 120hz. This was highlighted in the first reviews of the device

Click to collapse



As you can see, it works fine for me at 0% brightness. It stays adaptive even at lowest brightness and even goes down to 48 when watching 24fps video


----------



## edwardob (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5575379View attachment 5575377
> As you can see, it works fine for me at 0% brightness. It stays adaptive even at lowest brightness and even goes down to 48 when watching 24fps video

Click to collapse



maybe s22 ultra issue/thing,.?   interesting


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 31, 2022)

Alahoy27 said:


> When the brightness level is at 20% or less the refresh rate stays at 120 Hz. Adaptive refresh late will just kick in at higher brightness level.

Click to collapse



That's a vital piece of information. I noticed that the idle battery drain (not standby but leaving the device with the screen on) is way higher on a low brightness level while at like 50% it is lower until it increases again. That might be the reason. Thanks!


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 31, 2022)

edwardob said:


> maybe s22 ultra issue/thing,.?   interesting

Click to collapse



I have S22 regular, Tried just now but it doesn't stay at 120hz, when idle in low screen it goes down to 24hz.


----------



## edwardob (Mar 31, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I have S22 regular, Tried just now but it doesn't stay at 120hz, when idle in low screen it goes down to 24hz.

Click to collapse



ultra maybe different!....  just interesting...not to bothered about it..
just that some one mentioned it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I have S22 regular, Tried just now but it doesn't stay at 120hz, when idle in low screen it goes down to 24hz.

Click to collapse




Macusercom said:


> That's a vital piece of information. I noticed that the idle battery drain (not standby but leaving the device with the screen on) is way higher on a low brightness level while at like 50% it is lower until it increases again. That might be the reason. Thanks!

Click to collapse




edwardob said:


> maybe s22 ultra issue/thing,.?   interesting

Click to collapse



Might be an ULTRA thing then ?


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be an ULTRA thing then ?

Click to collapse



Probably. S21 Ultra goes down to 10 Hz refresh  in theory, S22 Ultra to 1 Hz. Not sure if the number on the display actually shows the refresh by the panel or just the Android refresh cycle. Because it never goes to 10 Hz but 48 Hz at a minimum. No idea


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Probably. S21 Ultra goes down to 10 Hz refresh  in theory, S22 Ultra to 1 Hz. Not sure if the number on the display actually shows the refresh by the panel or just the Android refresh cycle. Because it never goes to 10 Hz but 48 Hz at a minimum. No idea

Click to collapse



But how about at low brightness


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> But how about at low brightness

Click to collapse



Doesn't change Android's 60 Hz that is shown at the top left. I think this is just the frames that Android draws in idle. It is very suspicious that despite being 60 Hz at all times, it still draws:

~80–160 mA at 0% with additional low brightness from the accessibility settings
~80–240 mA at 0%
~ 90–160 mA at ~50%
~130–180 mA at ~100%
on my S21 Ultra. It moves between those values though their average and median is different. The highest drain definitely is at its lowest brightness (without accessibility). Android reports 60 or 120 Hz like it always does.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Doesn't change Android's 60 Hz that is shown at the top left. I think this is just the frames that Android draws in idle. It is very suspicious that despite being 60 Hz at all times, it still draws:
> 
> ~80–160 mA at 0% with additional low brightness from the accessibility settings
> ~80–240 mA at 0%
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know extra dim saves battery, isn't it just an overlay filter ?


----------



## Alahoy27 (Mar 31, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> That's a vital piece of information. I noticed that the idle battery drain (not standby but leaving the device with the screen on) is way higher on a low brightness level while at like 50% it is lower until it increases again. That might be the reason. Thanks!

Click to collapse



The alternative that I did was crank up the extra dim setting. This would mean that your brightness would be lower so you would have to increase your actual brightness and the slider would be more than 20%. 

The phone does not look at the "nits" level of brightness to kick in the adaptive refresh rate but rather on certain quantitative threshold e.g. 20%.

Now, lower refresh rates can be achieved even at lower brightness.

Hope this helps.


----------



## edwardob (Mar 31, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I have S22 regular, Tried just now but it doesn't stay at 120hz, when idle in low screen it goes down to 24hz.

Click to collapse



ultra maybe different!....  just interesting...not to bothered about it..
just that some one mentioned


Alahoy27 said:


> The alternative that I did was crank up the extra dim setting. This would mean that your brightness would be lower so you would have to increase your actual brightness and the slider would be more than 20%.
> 
> The phone does not look at the "nits" level of brightness to kick in the adaptive refresh rate but rather on certain quantitative threshold e.g. 20%.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems to work


----------



## Omidi84 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What phone is this ? I don't have this problem on my S21

Click to collapse



Looking into more detail through the phone’s OS logs, the device does look to actively track the light sensor values all the time, even when in manual brightness, and enters a special mode when it senses a darker environment

"In particular, it looks like whenever the phone senses an ambient brightness level below 40 lux, it will force the phone to only operate in its 120Hz modes, with an additional flag that also sets the minimum refresh rate to 120Hz. By contrast, in a higher brightness setting, the “normal” operating mode has what looks to be a minimum of 48Hz."
https://www.anandtech.com/show/16069/samsung-variable-refresh-rate-display-explained-vrr-note20-ultra#:~:text=In particular, it,minimum of 48Hz

It's the same on s21/22 ultra


----------



## George Musat (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi! Can you give me the Spotify Premium link,i remember it was here some time ago


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 31, 2022)

Does anyone knows what apk is related to this calendar sync thing? My google accounts wont show up anymore in the manage accounts options

Edit: fixed now I just installed google calendar then sync it and uninstalled it. And weirdly it shows up in the samsung calendar already.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

Omidi84 said:


> Looking into more detail through the phone’s OS logs, the device does look to actively track the light sensor values all the time, even when in manual brightness, and enters a special mode when it senses a darker environment
> 
> "In particular, it looks like whenever the phone senses an ambient brightness level below 40 lux, it will force the phone to only operate in its 120Hz modes, with an additional flag that also sets the minimum refresh rate to 120Hz. By contrast, in a higher brightness setting, the “normal” operating mode has what looks to be a minimum of 48Hz."
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/16069/samsung-variable-refresh-rate-display-explained-vrr-note20-ultra#:~:text=In particular, it,minimum of 48Hz
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's an Ultra thing, base/plus models don't suffer from it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

It seems that "Battery health Service" sends data periodically, thank god we have it removed.








						Device Health Services Network Activity
					

Device Health Services com.google.android.apps.turbo  Description: Something about monitoring user activity to help improve battery life and give better time estimates  Every 5 seconds makes an outgoing TCP request to: 172.207.9.79:443...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Macusercom (Mar 31, 2022)

Omidi84 said:


> Looking into more detail through the phone’s OS logs, the device does look to actively track the light sensor values all the time, even when in manual brightness, and enters a special mode when it senses a darker environment
> 
> "In particular, it looks like whenever the phone senses an ambient brightness level below 40 lux, it will force the phone to only operate in its 120Hz modes, with an additional flag that also sets the minimum refresh rate to 120Hz. By contrast, in a higher brightness setting, the “normal” operating mode has what looks to be a minimum of 48Hz."
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/16069/samsung-variable-refresh-rate-display-explained-vrr-note20-ultra#:~:text=In particular, it,minimum of 48Hz
> ...

Click to collapse



Also it will need that sensor's data for the high brightness mode that can't toggled manually on the S21 Ultra


----------



## RickyTr99 (Mar 31, 2022)

My experience with Ram Plus:
I tried 0, 1, 2, 4 and 6gb and now I'm keeping 6gb. 
It's probably fault of 6gb of ram (S20 FE 5G) but 2/3gb of ZRam wasn't enought for this phone


----------



## George Musat (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems that "Battery health Service" sends data periodically, thank god we have it removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



atleast one side effect from uninstalling it? like something to not show or sum


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

George Musat said:


> atleast one side effect from uninstalling it? like something to not show or sum

Click to collapse



Nothing


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE OPTIMISATION*_​*To Start With*​I recommend you* Factory Reset.*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> - Location: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



screen mode resets after rebooting the phone, any fix for this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Mar 31, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> screen mode resets after rebooting the phone, any fix for this?

Click to collapse



Not for me at least, it doesn't reset


----------



## George Musat (Mar 31, 2022)

candacecraig20 said:


> I know and can recommend a very efficient and trustworthy hacker. I got his email address on Quora , he is a very nice and he has helped me a couple of times even helped clear some discrepancies in my account at a very affordable price. he offers a top notch service and I am really glad I contacted him. He's the right person you need to talk to if you want to retrieve your deleted/old texts,call logs,emails,photos and also hack any of your spouse’s social network account facebook, instagram,snapchat,tiktok and whatsapp, He offers a legit and wide range of hacking services. His charges are affordable and reliable, This is my way of showing appreciation for a job well done. contact him for help via address below..
> 
> Email : [email protected]

Click to collapse



someone delete this **** now


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 1, 2022)

George Musat said:


> atleast one side effect from uninstalling it? like something to not show or sum

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Nothing

Click to collapse



This app was related to the estimated battery left in the device care, yes no? I read someone here if I remember that this need to restore because his device always says still learning from your usage


----------



## alixra (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> epdg stuff i think

Click to collapse



Removed epdg and applied the preset again. Volte is still not working :/


----------



## Advenscent (Apr 1, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> This app was related to the estimated battery left in the device care, yes no? I read someone here if I remember that this need to restore because his device always says still learning from your usage

Click to collapse



I have it uninstalled and device care still shows estimated battery life and fairly accurate at that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> This app was related to the estimated battery left in the device care, yes no? I read someone here if I remember that this need to restore because his device always says still learning from your usage

Click to collapse



That's not true


----------



## agentR (Apr 1, 2022)

How to get the search button back inside device settings?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

alixra said:


> Removed epdg and applied the preset again. Volte is still not working :/

Click to collapse



You should just restore everything in the meantime, while someone can answer you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

agentR said:


> How to get the search button back inside device settings?

Click to collapse



Search the thread


----------



## alixra (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should just restore everything in the meantime, while someone can answer you

Click to collapse



Yes I did and will keep an eye


----------



## MemurBey (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi, can i apply refresh rate settings for s21fe?
Theres just 60 and 120 hz in settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> Hi, can i apply refresh rate settings for s21fe?
> Theres just 60 and 120 hz in settings.

Click to collapse



You can try and come back with some appreciated feedback


----------



## agentR (Apr 1, 2022)

After doing all the steps in OP, calls are not going through with my second sim card and even after disabling Gameplay optimization service, the Geekbench score for single core is half of what it should be for the processor. Any idea why this might be happening? Thanks.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

WTH KNOX ANALYTICS UPLOADER is doiiing


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

agentR said:


> After doing all the steps in OP, calls are not going through with my second sim card and even after disabling Gameplay optimization service, the Geekbench score for single core is half of what it should be for the processor. Any idea why this might be happening? Thanks.

Click to collapse



For gos, you'll have to wait for it to settle. For calls, just restore "ims" and "sim" apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

George Musat said:


> WTH KNOX ANALYTICS UPLOADER is doiiing

Click to collapse



I advise you to debloat and enjoy your new device


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I advise you to debloat and enjoy your new deviceView attachment 5576521

Click to collapse



Ok but what if i disablw that knox thing? Secure folder will still works? Its important for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix UI Frame Drop/Stutter​Settings, Apps, *show system apps*.
> - Clear App *Data & Cache* of "*Always-on Display*"

Click to collapse



Apparently, *Always-On Display* is the culprit responsible of the frame drops problem. *Disabling *AOD (From settings) along with *Clearing data & cache* seams to resolve the problem.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Ok but what if i disablw that knox thing? Secure folder will still works? Its important for me

Click to collapse



Yes, secure folder only needs "secure folder" app


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apparently, *Always-On Display* is the culprit responsible of the frame drops problem. *Disabling *AOD (From settings) along with *Clearing data & cache* seams to resolve the problem.

Click to collapse



How?  Lool


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, secure folder only needs "secure folder" app

Click to collapse



Ok thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I had same problem with volte. The responsible app is IMS, if you restore this ,volte is back, and working

Click to collapse




agentR said:


> After doing all the steps in OP, calls are not going through with my second sim card and even after disabling Gameplay optimization service, the Geekbench score for single core is half of what it should be for the processor. Any idea why this might be happening? Thanks.

Click to collapse




alixra said:


> Yes I did and will keep an eye

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help, appreciated.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

George Musat said:


> How?  Lool

Click to collapse



I don't know how but it works apparently


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't know how but it works apparently

Click to collapse



Bro but what stutters you mean?


----------



## luuphong559 (Apr 1, 2022)

George Musat said:


> atleast one side effect from uninstalling it? like something to not show or sum

Click to collapse



it think no, because samsung maybe only use samsung device health servies


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Hi guys, since yesterday we have a new update. So after updating my phone,i started from scratch, applied some of the OP tweaks. What i noticed, is when i changed the animation scales to 0.25, to all of the animations, and for the Refresh rate (Method 1) i used for the peak and min 120.0 both, it does not drain the battery that much, as i experienced, the phone act fluent and have a good response. Very smooth. I kept RAM on 1gb.
> I disabled GOS, because i still can't uninstall it, i followed the OP exactly, perhaps that has something to do with my model SM-S908B/DS  Exynos S22 Ultra Grafite. My geekbench score was single cpu arround the 1180 and multicore arround the 3690.
> I forget to save my results,before uninstalling the app.
> 
> Update: just did a test,here the result

Click to collapse



What update?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Software update

Click to collapse



S21 ultra ????????????


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Software update

Click to collapse



S22 right?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Software update

Click to collapse



Lol samsung is faster than google now. Nice one


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix UI Frame Drop/Stutter​Settings, Apps, *show system apps*.
> - Clear App *Data & Cache* of "*Always-on Display*"

Click to collapse



SO good, phone feels a lot smoother.


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Since new update, and all the tweaks from OP, i get realy good SOT, my settings: display WQHD+, refresh rate peak/min 120/120, animation scales 0.25, almost 3 hours SOT, and still 73% battery.  I have also Hotspot continuasly on, ..and so on ..till now, i am satisfied

Click to collapse



Here's a cookie good job   jk lol


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Had that problem too, when i did a call, it stops, didn't make the call, i took me long time, to find the dependys, i do not remember which it was, but i saved my preset, when i have time,i will reply

Click to collapse



That's odd, i never had that problem in normal calls


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> -Is it possible that you place all new updates at the top of the OP, stating update and day date, then we don't have to go through the entire OP every time, and then only post the new changes, like sort of change log
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- If you're talking about tweaks, i have to arrange them by kind so that it's easy to reference. I try to post when i add a new one, just* like i did with the stutter fix*.
- For the debloat list, as stated in OP, i give you the baseline to start with, after that, it's intuitive, when you need a feature you just search it in AppControl and restore it. For example, let's say you applied the preset, then want to use bixby, you just type bixby in the search bar and restore everything.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> SO good, phone feels a lot smoother.

Click to collapse



great to know it helped, took a lot of digging and testing to discover that one out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Since new update, and all the tweaks from OP, i get realy good SOT, my settings: display WQHD+, refresh rate peak/min 120/120, animation scales 0.25, almost 3 hours SOT, and still 73% battery.  I have also Hotspot continuasly on, ..and so on ..till now, i am satisfied

Click to collapse



Great news! Samsung is catching up, might close and delete the thread then since there's no more need.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It has something to do with the presets on OP, whenever i use the presets i have problems calling others. Could also be model related, I don't know, but it really depends on the presets.
> Because I have already flashed 4 firmwares via odin, and used the presets, and every time I've had issues just calling, I know now where the problem is, that's why I saved my preset. I used your preset side by side with mine, This way I was able to find out which uninstalled apps those were. Same for the Volt E, and so on. Now the presets are excellent, just load and apply.

Click to collapse



Fun fact; the preset in OP is my actual daily driver. I don't use volte or wifi calling, just regular calls, might be the reason


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> SOT update:
> 
> I really have almost everything on max, and battery is for me, more than good, already 4+ hours sot, and still 55% battery.

Click to collapse



Amazing results you got there!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Her is my preset, of system apps,that i kept, and make my call function works again,because i had same issue,call stops,when i try to call, but i do not remember which app or apps they are, so i share with you my preset,so you can load yours,and see what is missing

Click to collapse



Just tried your preset, you missed too much of unnecessary apps there, i personally can't live with that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I know, i am still working on my final preset,  I'm trying to figure everything out right now

Click to collapse



You should start with my preset as a baseline, then restore just what you need, as you go on. Follow the method i provided in this post as it's a lot easier than working with text files


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

Bro to fix the lags I need to uninstall or disable aod?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 1, 2022)

Battery life tips from Samsung


----------



## alixra (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I had same problem with volte. The responsible app is IMS, if you restore this ,volte is back, and working

Click to collapse



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## alixra (Apr 1, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> IMS Service exactly

Click to collapse



Yes my volte is back thank you so much!


----------



## George Musat (Apr 1, 2022)

I noticed that  apps  from secure folder use battery,how do i get rid of them??


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fun fact; the preset in OP is my actual daily driver. I don't use volte or wifi calling, just regular calls, might be the reason

Click to collapse



We had same, no issues here too. Not using wifi calling too. Didn't experience any problem at latest presets


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Mine is disabled, i do not need it, no issues at all til now

Click to collapse



Disabling it seems to make clock in lockscreen disappear


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I have seen that, your OP, is much better

Click to collapse



Haha thanks !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> We had same, no issues here too. Not using wifi calling too. Didn't experience any problem at latest presets

Click to collapse



I know we use the same preset, you're enjoying that ice cold device huh!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It has something to do with the presets on OP, whenever i use the presets i have problems calling others. Could also be model related, I don't know, but it really depends on the presets.
> Because I have already flashed 4 firmwares via odin, and used the presets, and every time I've had issues just calling, I know now where the problem is, that's why I saved my preset. I used your preset side by side with mine, This way I was able to find out which uninstalled apps those were. Same for the Volt E, and so on. Now the presets are excellent, just load and apply.

Click to collapse



I might restore ims services into base preset, but it's still downloadable from playstore.
I get HD call and no problem with networking without this app, i don't think it's part of "baseline"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Bro to fix the lags I need to uninstall or disable aod?

Click to collapse



Do you even read OP or posts before asking questions George?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I noticed that  apps  from secure folder use battery,how do i get rid of them??

Click to collapse



You really need Play services to be in secure folder ?


----------



## osmanakar312 (Apr 2, 2022)

Increasing thermal theresold in Thermal Guardian(its a good guardian module) by 2 C° increases performance and sustainable performance. 

Also you should add short desciption for every command like "increases performance, better battery life, decreases heating etc."


----------



## Josyfree (Apr 2, 2022)

*How much difference it will feel with this command? - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0

Sorry for my broken english. *


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Since new update, and all the tweaks from OP, i get realy good SOT, my settings: display WQHD+, refresh rate peak/min 120/120, animation scales 0.25, almost 3 hours SOT, and still 73% battery.  I have also Hotspot continuasly on, ..and so on ..till now, i am satisfied

Click to collapse



Did you apply preset for bloatware remove or only adb commands bro..?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you even read OP or posts before asking questions George?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Yes

Click to collapse


Settings, Apps, *show system apps*.
- Clear App *Data & Cache* of "*Always-on Display*"
Here you say to clear data and cache but you also said to uninstall it


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> For gos, you'll have to wait for it to settle. For calls, just restore "ims" and "sim" apps.

Click to collapse



This worked for me to get calls back for both sims


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 2, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Did you apply preset for bloatware remove or only adb commands bro..?

Click to collapse



Yes i did both, but as @Hamid Chikh , already indicated, it is also a choice to your own taste. See what does/doesn't work for you, example, Hamid has S21, I have S22,


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Guys for my S20 FE 5G (Snapdragon), my single core score in Geekbench is coming very low (550 ish). I have done all tweaks in OP but why still bad score in Geekbench. Any solution for this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Josyfree said:


> *How much difference it will feel with this command? - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0
> 
> Sorry for my broken english. *

Click to collapse



It'll depend on the device, you can try it and give some feedback


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> True, my screen is dark as hell, i do need nothing on my screen

Click to collapse



Seems kinda extreme, but hey, you do you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Yes i did both, but as @Hamid Chikh , already indicated, it is also a choice to your own taste. See what does/doesn't work for you, example, Hamid has S21, I have S22,

Click to collapse



Agreed here.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

agentR said:


> Guys for my S20 FE 5G (Snapdragon), my single core score in Geekbench is coming very low (550 ish). I have done all tweaks in OP but why still bad score in Geekbench. Any solution for this would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Factory Reset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> This *IMS Services* should stay, because whitout it, VoltE is no more available, this function disappears, which is important for many to use.

Click to collapse



Volte isn't as widespread as you think


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Aren't these different applications? Because i remember that,  I also have carrier services next to ims services, volte disappears when ims is gone, not with carrier service, for me so ....

Click to collapse



Interesting ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Do not wory, had that too, i think it has to do , with overheating, try to do the test, and put your phone in the freezer, until test is ready, i am not joking

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Nemanja032 (Apr 2, 2022)

This is my result from yesterday, im on android 11 november update. I dont want to update on android 12. Thank you Hamid and all guys..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> This is my result from yesterday, im on android 11 november update. I dont want to update on android 12. Thank you Hamid and all guys..

Click to collapse



You're welcome, but i think you should update tho


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Do not wory, had that too, i think it has to do , with overheating, try to do the test, and put your phone in the freezer, until test is ready, i am not joking

Click to collapse



I literally performed the Geekbench test inside freezer, single core scores still very low as before, but multicore scores are good.


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Factory Reset

Click to collapse



Already did but same low single core score.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 2, 2022)

> adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
> - adb shell settings put system remote_control 0
> - adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0

Click to collapse



I have searched rakuten_denwa to know it's meaning and usage but didn't find any, Can you share is about this please? Just curious 

Also in my S22 and S10e send_security_reports is null as default. Just to let you know.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> This app Cameralyzer  *com.sec.factory.cameralyzer* should not be uninstalled either, it is responsible for image editing and stuff, if you uninstall this app, and you take a photo and want it edit, then the tool bar disappears, see attachment for the toolbar i mean. I found this app in uninstall preset of you. In kept/didabled preset, the app is not presented. At least I like to use it.

Click to collapse



You don't need that app to edit pictures, as you can see here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I have searched rakuten_denwa to know it's meaning and usage but didn't find any, Can you share is about this please? Just curious
> 
> Also in my S22 and S10e send_security_reports is null as default. Just to let you know.

Click to collapse



Null means it's not present, so just let it be.
Rakuten Denwa seems to be a communication app in Asia, not needed for anything as I've been testing it for a long time now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Source: Google
> 
> Rakuten Denwa is a calling app that allows you to save on smartphone calling charges using the phone line as it is.
> ・ Significantly save smartphone call charges just by calling from the app! *

Click to collapse



Yes, it's an app, but i didn't understand why does it have to have a whole parameter in android. Rakuten is the parent company of Viber if i remember correctly


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it's an app, but i didn't understand why does it have to have a whole parameter in android. Rakuten is the parent company of Viber if i remember correctly

Click to collapse



Thank you, Have you find a way to remove the emergency icon in the power menu?


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Do not trust that geekbench at all, it fluctuates too much, just go with your gut feeling, and feel if your mobile works fine and fast

Click to collapse



Im going to factory reset one last time to see if fixes the issue. Ill let you guys know.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Thank you, Have you find a way to remove the emergency icon in the power menu?

Click to collapse



Not yet unfortunately


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

agentR said:


> Im going to factory reset one last time to see if fixes the issue. Ill let you guys know.

Click to collapse



Just wait for it to settle


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just wait for it to settle

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

agentR said:


> What do you mean?

Click to collapse




Dj daudi said:


> He means, the phone need some time to reconize your behavier , and adapt to it. In other words the phone have to learn you, and your way of using your phone, and by time, it will be smoother and so on. Just be patiënt, give it at least  1 or 2 full battery cycle.
> 
> Just like a new Brooks bicycle saddle, it takes a while to break in before it forms to you, and once formed, it fits like a glove

Click to collapse



Yes, just wait a couple days then try again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Is this shell command relevant to add to OP for disabling Doze?  Or does it add nothing? Because I used the command, and this is what I got
> _- Deep idle mode disabled
> - Light idle mode disabled_

Click to collapse



Thanks for your efforts, unfortunately I've already tried it and it didn't make it to OP yet


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Inside the settings menu there used to be a search button on top right. Its not there now after removing bloatware. I searched this thread but could not find which process to restore to get that back. Plz can someone help. Thanks!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Below are some lists of different types of Samsung bloatware. The list is in alphabet order and the source is from technastic.com.

*Note:*

Below apps are found on the Galaxy S9, S10, S20, Note 10, and Note 20 with most of them are common on all Galaxy phones and tablets of Samsung. You as a single user don’t have all of the following bloatware.
Below lists include some essential system apps that must be removed or disabled carefully. For some functional apps, once you uninstall them, to ensure your normal use of the device, you have to install third-party alternatives, such as Samsung Keyboard.
I've attached it as a pdf so you can have it as a reference point.​Hopefully this helps some people with their debloating.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

April Update fixed battery apparently

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS22/comments/tuj7zi


----------



## agentR (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Let me know,if it works

Click to collapse



Yes it works! Thanks buddy


----------



## Josyfree (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It'll depend on the device, you can try it and give some feedback

Click to collapse



What would be the risks? I mean the heat it's the principal reason of failure on the battery


----------



## marko94 (Apr 2, 2022)

Checking this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/12jEGQftFUL3vAI03X0Ku1LgoWFQKdwPA_WHuLh_2ics/htmlview and the one from OP ( disabled, deleted etc) , in OP list there are a lot of packages which are  here stated as a not recommended ,not safe etc . any reason ? just curious, cause I am making my own list


----------



## marko94 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> SOT, 7,5 hour, and still 48% left, update and OP seems to have progress

Click to collapse



what did you used ? only bloat remove or adb commands also ? that is nice stats


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Debloating , ADB commands,  my settings slightly different from OP.
> -Screen on WQHD+
> -all animations at 0.25
> -refresh peak and min at 120
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! But why do you use beta for these 2 apps?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Just a habit, i keep my apps allways up to date, sometimes an update or a beta has a good effect on the functioning of the app and device

Click to collapse



I debloated a little my s21 ultra and the battery got WORSE
I didn t cleaned the cache but when i will get home i will tel yall an update
I don t know what  affects the battery


----------



## marko94 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Just a habit, i keep my apps allways up to date, sometimes an update or a beta has a good effect on the functioning of the app and device

Click to collapse



Did you used all OP's disabled,deleted,kept C20 files or you modified them ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Update SOT:
> 8+ hours ,still 40% left

Click to collapse



You should probably post an update once your battery has finished learning usage patterns and you go through an actual battery cycle. It is wildly inaccurate when it is still learning. 

Did you recently do a factory reset?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Perhaps AOD?

Click to collapse



Hmm,I didnt uninstalled it,should I? It helps with battery?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I have nothing on my lockscreen. I disabled AOD

Click to collapse



I think i will uninstall it.
I use it sometimes but lets see the battery life without it


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Try to put all apps in deep sleep, Except your messaging apps, email and so. I have all my apps in deep , except telegram, Whatsapp, gmail, and few others

Click to collapse



I will try this too


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I als used this app, when my phone is 100% charged. And it works. Because my older oneplus 7 pro, had lot of battery problems, then i used this app, bang ...works flawlesly, and battery is as new.
> Try it, nothing to loose, No Root needed

Click to collapse



I have my phone for 9 months and I used to charged 2 times (not full) a day 
And it is sad for how much money I spent on it.
And now I m worried my battery will be worse because of this.
I will try this app too! Hope it helps!!


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I also used this app, when my phone is 100% charged. And it works. Because my older oneplus 7 pro, had lot of battery problems, then i used this app, bang ...works flawlesly, and battery is as new.
> Try it, nothing to loose, No Root needed. I was skeptical at first, but it really works

Click to collapse



Can you give me a link? I didn t found it on play store


----------



## Android.camel (Apr 2, 2022)

How do I remove this?
I tried this command and it only makes the page blank not remove the link from the settings.
*adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0*

I also tried having Tips installed and disabled but that only remove the remote control option.

S22U


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## edwardob (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Update SOT:
> 8+ hours ,still 40% left

Click to collapse



it's that just with screen on?
you don't seem to be using anything else... except for about 2.5 hours


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

edwardob said:


> it's that just with screen on?
> you don't seem to be using anything else... except for about 2.5 hours

Click to collapse



Yeah, extremely light usage it seems. Everyone will be different based on usage


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yeah, extremely light usage it seems. Everyone will be different based on usage

Click to collapse



i can t get even half of this,what are u talking about


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I am using my phone the whole day, with a full charge from this morning, still 31% left. For my fealing, I use the phone incessantly, I rarely put it down, I am very satisfied, before, without these changes, I had to charge the phone twice a day

Click to collapse



I believe you bro, I'm just going by the numbers in your screenshot.


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I also used this app, when my phone is 100% charged. And it works. Because my older oneplus 7 pro, had lot of battery problems, then i used this app, bang ...works flawlesly, and battery is as new.
> Try it, nothing to loose, No Root needed. I was skeptical at first, but it really works

Click to collapse



Is it safe?


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> No probs, i undersant your point of few, i am not a gamer, or that extreme heavy user, but my phone holds on the whole day right know, and i I rarely put the phone down,. Before ,even without using my phone the battery drains so fast, that i had to charged it twice a day. Right now, i charged my phone this morning, and till now, i still have 28% left, and I feel like I'm constantly on my mobile, and the battery keep it up.
> This is now

Click to collapse



Interesting my question is that there's something wrong with that SOT it shows 7hrs and 30min but if you look below it says 0 screen off time , so definitely something weird n your battery SOT.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Checking this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/12jEGQftFUL3vAI03X0Ku1LgoWFQKdwPA_WHuLh_2ics/htmlview and the one from OP ( disabled, deleted etc) , in OP list there are a lot of packages which are  here stated as a not recommended ,not safe etc . any reason ? just curious, cause I am making my own list

Click to collapse



We don't aim at the same level of debloating, they want to standard level, I'm on the extreme side. I did extensive testing to confirm what's deletable


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I also used this app, when my phone is 100% charged. And it works. Because my older oneplus 7 pro, had lot of battery problems, then i used this app, bang ...works flawlesly, and battery is as new.
> Try it, nothing to loose, No Root needed. I was skeptical at first, but it really works

Click to collapse



Post links when you recommend apps, please


----------



## George Musat (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I have it installed

Click to collapse



my calibration was done and after this i restarted my phone,thats all i need to do?


----------



## edwardob (Apr 2, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Interesting my question is that there's something wrong with that SOT it shows 7hrs and 30min but if you look below it says 0 screen off time , so definitely something weird n your battery SOT.

Click to collapse



few apps used for about 3 hrs  early on ... nothing after that... screen just left on it seems...   the numbers say everything


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Has anyone managed to achieve higher than 1230 single-core CPU benchmark? And if so, what settings or configurations did you use.

I know Geekbench isn't the end-all-be-all to gauging performance but I just like to test and see for myself. 

All my previous Galaxies have been lightning fast regardless of benchmark scores being low or high, so I know it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Pretty sure calibration can't be done this way without root. I advise you to follow instructions on OP to calibrate your battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Has anyone managed to achieve higher than 1230 single-core CPU benchmark? And if so, what settings or configurations did you use.
> 
> I know Geekbench isn't the end-all-be-all to gauging performance but I just like to test and see for myself.
> 
> All my previous Galaxies have been lightning fast regardless of benchmark scores being low or high, so I know it doesn't matter.

Click to collapse



Achieving higher benchmark scores isn't synonym to anything in real life. Try instead to reach your most optimal state where you have that piece of mind that it won't fail you, performance wise, or battery wise.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Interesting my question is that there's something wrong with that SOT it shows 7hrs and 30min but if you look below it says 0 screen off time , so definitely something weird n your battery SOT.

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, he might try to reach max by using his phone nonstop.


----------



## Andrive (Apr 2, 2022)

Anybody have issues with GOS reinstalling itself?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Andrive said:


> Anybody have issues with GOS reinstalling itself?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I disabled it instead, it won't let me uninstall. Cod Mobile is running at peak 60hz and no throttling with GOS disabled. Game Booster and Game Launcher were uninstalled perfectly using the preset, but I had to manually disable GOS with ADB App Control. 

S22U One UI 4.1 Snapdragon. March AVC8 update.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Achieving higher benchmark scores isn't synonym to anything in real life. Try instead to reach your most optimal state where you have that piece of mind that it won't fail you, performance wise, or battery wise.

Click to collapse



I know, but I also like to have fun 
You know what they say... "curiosity bricked the phone."


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 2, 2022)

Android.camel said:


> View attachment 5577849
> 
> How do I remove this?
> I tried this command and it only makes the page blank not remove the link from the settings.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just apply the presets


----------



## Android.camel (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just apply the presets

Click to collapse



I have, the user manual still there. Might be something changed in s22u.


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 3, 2022)

Is this the stutter people are referring to? This was happening in Brave when scrolling, I switched to Chrome thinking it was an app issue and that worked fine for a few days but now it's insane in Chrome when trying to scroll through this thread. Switched to Samsung Internet and it is gone again, but I'm not sure for how long. I'm completely up to date on OP and AOD clears as well as chrome flags. It happens no matter what my screen refresh is set to.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 3, 2022)

you're turning off "double tap to wake" but leaving "*Fingerprint always on*" enabled, wouldn't that keep your screen "waiting" for taps anyway? what's the difference here?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 3, 2022)

Android.camel said:


> I have, the user manual still there. Might be something changed in s22u.

Click to collapse



manual url 0 will not work if samsung internet is installed try to disable or delete the app and run the adb commands again.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> you're turning off "double tap to wake" but leaving "*Fingerprint always on*" enabled, wouldn't that keep your screen "waiting" for taps anyway? what's the difference here?

Click to collapse



The "double tap to turn on screen" gesture is separate from "Fingerprint always on" as it works anywhere on the home screen and lockscreen. Fingerprint always on: tap to show will only work on the lockscreen obviously. You can have one without the other or you can have both or have neither enabled.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 3, 2022)

guys my friend has a galaxy S9. flashing presets giving his phone No signal. the rest are perfect, what app do we need to restore again? its just i forgot 
-------Edit: okie found it. Restore all ims service thanks!


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 3, 2022)

Longtime lurker here. I just want to say that this thread is amazing. When I first got my S22U the battery life was awful.  I'm talking like 4 hours SOT. I applied the adb tweaks in the OP and from Kris's post, and the battery time is phenomenal! I limit my battery to 85% max charge and the SOT is so nice now. Also using GalaxyMaxHz for the 24hz- 96hz adaptive sweetness. I'm tempted to run the debloat scripts on top of this to see if it gets even better.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> The "double tap to turn on screen" gesture is separate from "Fingerprint always on" as it works anywhere on the home screen and lockscreen. Fingerprint always on: tap to show will only work on the lockscreen obviously. You can have one without the other or you can have both or have neither enabled.

Click to collapse



oh yeah I know what each of those do but if you're trying to optimize battery life either one will keep your screen "active" so you can tap it to turn on your phone/use fingerprint reader


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Longtime lurker here. I just want to say that this thread is amazing. When I first got my S22U the battery life was awful.  I'm talking like 4 hours SOT. I applied the adb tweaks in the OP and from Kris's post, and the battery time is phenomenal! I limit my battery to 85% max charge and the SOT is so nice now. Also using GalaxyMaxHz for the 24hz- 96hz adaptive sweetness. I'm tempted to run the debloat scripts on top of this to see if it gets even better.

Click to collapse



That's what's up bro!!! 

I can't live without GalaxyMaxHz since finding out about it. I've noticed that if I set my animation/transition scale to 0.25 for each, use the CPU Responsiveness adb command, set processing speed to optimized, my 60hz basically feels like 96hz with how fast the phone behaves. 

I used to have it set to 96hz-24hz Adaptive but now it's at 60-24 and just as fast for me, while preserving a little more battery.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> That's what's up bro!!!
> 
> I can't live without GalaxyMaxHz since finding out about it. I've noticed that if I set my animation/transition scale to 0.25 for each, use the CPU Responsiveness adb command, set processing speed to optimized, my 60hz basically feels like 96hz with how fast the phone behaves.
> 
> I used to have it set to 96hz-24hz Adaptive but now it's at 60-24 and just as fast for me, while preserving a little more battery.

Click to collapse



I have my animation scales set to 0.75 currently. I'm gonna try your refresh rate setup and see how it feels.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 3, 2022)

Updated my s21 Ultra snapdragon at 4.1ui still can't disable or delete GOS already followed OP. Is there any chance or another way to get rid of this?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 3, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Updated my s21 Ultra snapdragon at 4.1ui still can't disable or delete GOS already followed OP. Is there any chance or another way to get rid of this?

Click to collapse



Search the thread and look for *FreezeYou!*


----------



## edwardob (Apr 3, 2022)

need to adjust email sync  
and stop testing with geekbench and a bit more debloat   otherwise good


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It fixed my battery without root, before the app start calibration, the app recognizes that the phone is not rooted , and uses something like reverse engineering or something like that. When i calibrate again i will make screenshot or screenrecord. I swear my oneplus 7 pro was fixed by this no root app.  My battery was really bad

Click to collapse



After I used the calibration procedure, the standby time got to another lvl. 
I dont know about sot yet, still testing.
Thank you man!


----------



## edwardob (Apr 3, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> After I used the calibration procedure, the standby time got to another lvl.
> I dont know about sot yet, still testing.
> Thank you man!

Click to collapse



using the app?
I downloaded it...but didn't use it.... what happen when you press the go ahead button?


----------



## agentR (Apr 3, 2022)

System updates got disabled. How to re-enable it?


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 3, 2022)

edwardob said:


> using the app?
> I downloaded it...but didn't use it.... what happen when you press the go ahead button?

Click to collapse



You must follow all the steps the app ask you to do and then let it do it's thing.


----------



## edwardob (Apr 3, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> You must follow all the steps the app ask you to do and then let it do it's thing.

Click to collapse



I realize that...
how long does it take? what  happens when you press go


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 3, 2022)

agentR said:


> System updates got disabled. How to re-enable it?

Click to collapse



Restore System Update package


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 3, 2022)

edwardob said:


> I realize that...
> how long does it take? what  happens when you press go

Click to collapse



It takes almost a min and for non rooted device's it uses something that's called reverse engineering, which im not sure what this do. The thing is, that I've seen a huge improvement in standby efficiency.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Android.camel said:


> I have, the user manual still there. Might be something changed in s22u.

Click to collapse



Download samsung Tips app from Galaxy store, then apply the presets like stated in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It fixed my battery without root, before the app start calibration, the app recognizes that the phone is not rooted , and uses something like reverse engineering or something like that. When i calibrate again i will make screenshot or screenrecord. I swear my oneplus 7 pro was fixed by this no root app.  My battery was really bad

Click to collapse



I just tried it out of curiosity, i'll see if it brings anything and test further


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> Is this the stutter people are referring to? This was happening in Brave when scrolling, I switched to Chrome thinking it was an app issue and that worked fine for a few days but now it's insane in Chrome when trying to scroll through this thread. Switched to Samsung Internet and it is gone again, but I'm not sure for how long. I'm completely up to date on OP and AOD clears as well as chrome flags. It happens no matter what my screen refresh is set to.

Click to collapse



Have you tried all the fixes in OP? including chrome flags ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> oh yeah I know what each of those do but if you're trying to optimize battery life either one will keep your screen "active" so you can tap it to turn on your phone/use fingerprint reader

Click to collapse



You're free to apply whatever suits you, i'm just offering the options here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Updated my s21 Ultra snapdragon at 4.1ui still can't disable or delete GOS already followed OP. Is there any chance or another way to get rid of this?

Click to collapse



Just disable it without wiping app data, then wipe app data


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

agentR said:


> System updates got disabled. How to re-enable it?

Click to collapse



Restore it from Appcontrol


----------



## George Musat (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Yeah, i am curious

Click to collapse



Bro,do you have this off? 
*Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.


----------



## MemurBey (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can try and come back with some appreciated feedback

Click to collapse



I've tried, its not working. No surprised for me 
I applied many things on list. I had 3.5 gb of 8 gb ram and now its 2.5 gb of 8. Thanks for it. Just restored:
Bixby routines
Nfc
My files
I think they shouldnt be on the list.
And one question, what is it for? Performance or battery saving?
Disable Smart Stay​*- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0*


----------



## edwardob (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who had questions about the procedure of the Calibration app, as i promised, i recorded the proces on my Oneplus 8 pro as demonstration, because my S22 ultra, was not fully charged yet.
> At the end of the Calibration, nothing happens when you click on Ok, so do not worry.

Click to collapse



thanks... we're afraid pressing dodgy downloaded apps that we can't find on play store..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> I've tried, its not working. No surprised for me
> I applied many things on list. I had 3.5 gb of 8 gb ram and now its 2.5 gb of 8. Thanks for it. Just restored:
> Bixby routines
> Nfc
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome !
Smartstay is a feature, disabling it helps Both performance and battery


----------



## BackShooter (Apr 3, 2022)

Can I use the Deleted text list but instead of uninstall them, can I just use that list to disable instead? I'm not comfortable with uninstalling just in case.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who had questions about the procedure of the Calibration app, as i promised, i recorded the proces on my Oneplus 8 pro as demonstration, because my S22 ultra, was not fully charged yet.
> At the end of the Calibration, nothing happens when you click on Ok, so do not worry.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this great effort of yours


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Hi brother,
> The link in OP to the Calibration app, is an .bin file, i guess something went wrong,see attachment
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't link to cracked/modded APK, it's forbidden here. Only link to official apps like in Playstore or even apkmirror


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

BackShooter said:


> Can I use the Deleted text list but instead of uninstall them, can I just use that list to disable instead? I'm not comfortable with uninstalling just in case.

Click to collapse



Yes, go ahead


----------



## BackShooter (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, go ahead

Click to collapse



Brilliant. Thanks a lot for this, I appreciate it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> what you mean? no link sharing?

Click to collapse



No Mod apk for paid apps


----------



## nocio (Apr 3, 2022)

Im satisfied with OneUI 4.1 and latest preset from @Hamid Chikh 
Phone is flying even with battery saver. I charge my phone to 85% and discharge it to 25% because I wanna use this device for more than 2 year.


----------



## marko94 (Apr 3, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  I am just curious, and ofc if this is possible.

As you said before, your list on OP for debloating is the extreme one. 
But is it possible to put one non extreme also  thx


----------



## George Musat (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Hi Hamid, I'm uploading a video to show you something I didn't mention before because I thought I was doing something wrong, but in the video you will see that the presets, and the explanations you Mentioned in OP, not working correctly, at least for my s22 ultra, and maybe other members also have this problem, that's why some apps don't work afterwards. I left it that way and manually sorted everything out, but now I thought it's important that you see with your own eyes what's going wrong, and hopefully have a fix for this, when the video is ready I'll tell you send message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I see results right after I calibrated my battery? Or after I hit 0% and charge again?


----------



## Lurien (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm having issues after using the battery calibration app. Some apps now force closing. And I notice in battery settings where sleeping apps etc are supposed to be there's no apps in any category and when I click to add no apps appear.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I don't think this app does anything with apps settings

Click to collapse



I don't think so either.  But it's the only thing I've done different today.  It's weird


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It fixed my battery without root, before the app start calibration, the app recognizes that the phone is not rooted , and uses something like reverse engineering or something like that. When i calibrate again i will make screenshot or screenrecord. I swear my oneplus 7 pro was fixed by this no root app.  My battery was really bad

Click to collapse



can I get the link please?


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you tried all the fixes in OP? including chrome flags ?

Click to collapse



Yes sir, completely up to date on OP and chrome flags. It seemed to have gone away overnight. I'll take it.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Video is ready with my issue

Click to collapse



I face the same issue. I just manually do it myself because I couldn't figure it out.

Just tried your Battery Calibration app, gonna see how this cycle does from 100% to 10% and report back and compare it to before I used the app.


----------



## omnimax (Apr 3, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> Restore System Update package

Click to collapse



Hmm, update section still doesn't appear :/


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Hmm, update section still doesn't appear :/

Click to collapse



You tried restoring these if they were disabled? 

com.wssyncmldm
com.sec.android.soagent


----------



## omnimax (Apr 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You tried restoring these if they were disabled?
> 
> com.wssyncmldm
> com.sec.android.soagent

Click to collapse



That was it! Thank you


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sorry about that, I had similar issue, mine was showing but wouldn't actually search. I already restored the other 2 at some point.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just disable it without wiping app data, then wipe app data

Click to collapse



Nice one hamid!! Finally GOS disabled without installing 3rd party app on phone. Hoping soon we can totally rid of it on that phone. But strange i turn ON first the option on game booster labs instead of turning it off before i try to disable it.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Which phone do you have?

Click to collapse



S21 Ultra snapdragon version 4.1ui


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

S21, base model, exynos, march update CVC1. 3h of sot and 60% left is more than enough for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> nice

Click to collapse



Very much so, it's unprecedented for me. I started this thread because i couldn't get past 3h of sot on a full charge.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> I have added my preset of installed apps, after factory reset, so you can compare to yours, and find out how to.
> SM-S908B/DS OneUi 4.1 Exynos model, april Update. I arranged them in alphabetical order, for easy use, perhaps, you can send me yours, so i can compare them to mine
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine are attached in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Video is ready with my issue, using OP

Click to collapse




Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Video with the issue i have, perhaps others also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey i just watched your video, andi That is not an issue, it's how it works ! Once you successfully apply the presets in the right way, you'll get 0 loaded because they're all applied. That's how it works and that's how you know you did good and successfully applied presets.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Lurien said:


> I'm having issues after using the battery calibration app. Some apps now force closing. And I notice in battery settings where sleeping apps etc are supposed to be there's no apps in any category and when I click to add no apps appear.

Click to collapse



You must be mistaking, a calibration app can't cause this.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Lurien said:


> I don't think so either.  But it's the only thing I've done different today.  It's weird

Click to collapse



It might not be today, you might just noticed only


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> So i am not alone

Click to collapse




Kris_b1104 said:


> I face the same issue. I just manually do it myself because I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Just tried your Battery Calibration app, gonna see how this cycle does from 100% to 10% and report back and compare it to before I used the app.

Click to collapse



That's not an issue, that's how it works, it's how you know you successfully applied the presets. You do exactly that, like @Dj daudi did in his video


----------



## marko94 (Apr 3, 2022)

OP , can you make guide what to do when we updating our phone ? As I know, we need to restore all apps etc, but I never did that ..thx


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Hmm, update section still doesn't appear :/

Click to collapse



There are 2 packages to restore, both called software update. One has "Wssy..." in the name, and the other has "Soa..."


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Nice one hamid!! Finally GOS disabled without installing 3rd party app on phone. Hoping soon we can totally rid of it on that phone. But strange i turn ON first the option on game booster labs instead of turning it off before i try to disable it.

Click to collapse



Congratulations mate, finally you got rid of it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Allright, then I will also put your preset in alphabetical order, and I will compare them side by side

Click to collapse



You don't need to sort it alphabetically, because it'll be automatically once loaded to AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

marko94 said:


> OP , can you make guide what to do when we updating our phone ? As I know, we need to restore all apps etc, but I never did that ..thx

Click to collapse



You're free to take risks, but i advise you restore everything


----------



## marko94 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're free to take risks, but i advise you restore everything

Click to collapse



So restore all apps which I backup during debloat procedure via AppControl  ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

marko94 said:


> So restore all apps which I backup during debloat procedure via AppControl  ?

Click to collapse



Yes, restore everything you deleted/disabled, just like you never debloated.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

@Dj daudi by the way, that 1/2 apps you got when loading "disabled" is Samsung tips. Download it from galaxy store, then disable it to get rid of "remote support" from settings


----------



## George Musat (Apr 3, 2022)

Fking 8% just for an always on fingerprint,WHAT?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I uninstalled all the gesture stuff, till now, no issues at all. I saw that somewhere in github Github link, that someone also had that in their debloatlist. What is your opinion about this? I don't experience any problem yet, and everything that is superfluous, away with it.
> If it adds something to OP, I'll keep it. Out of the 430 apps, my list is only slightly above 90 apps, and so far everything is going well, just checking for a few days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting, i already tried once to take out all gesture apps, ended up crashing system ui. I'll try again and see if it's stable, I'll add it to next preset update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Fking 8% just for an always on fingerprint,WHAT?
> View attachment 5578765

Click to collapse



That's not the case, those system apps will all have a unified battery drain, check other apps like android system you'll see the same usage.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Interesting, i already tried once to take out all gesture apps, ended up crashing system ui. I'll try again and see if it's stable, I'll add it to next preset update

Click to collapse




Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I uninstalled all the gesture stuff, till now, no issues at all. I saw that somewhere in github Github link Remove bloatware from Samsung Galaxy S21+,  What is your opinion about this? I don't experience any problem yet, and everything that is superfluous, away with it.
> If it adds something to OP, I'll keep it. Out of the 430 apps, my list is only slightly above 90 apps, and so far everything is going well, just checking for a few days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So yes, i can't uninstall those. He might be using the 3 button navigation system, i use gestures. Also only 3 of those in that list are present in my device


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 3, 2022)

Amazing battery life I'm having with my base model S21, exynos, with full time 120hz, and no battery saving.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I still have this

Click to collapse



I can't go back to buttons since turning on gestures in my S8+, it just looks and feels so classy, and I enjoy the larger screen feel without the buttons.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 3, 2022)

What is everyone's default for this?

Disable Automatic Temperature Management​*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*

I keep enabling it via ADB Control App and every time I restart it goes back to 0.

I'm a heavy gamer so I'm trying as many configurations and settings as possible that will help me play COD Mobile at it's maximum level.

So far in my findings, it runs at peak performance with GOS and Game Booster disabled via ADB, however the phone gets dangerously hot and scary.

With GOS and Game Booster enabled, it's not as smooth when choosing the "performance" option in Game Booster setting, but the temperate is stable. When going to Labs and choosing alternate performance management ticked ON, it runs even smoother but still not as fluid compared to GOS and GB disabled, and the temperature is a little higher, but still not as hot as when GOS and GB are disabled. 

I guess the main difference is what you care about more, the performance of a game or the healthy and longevity of your battery. Playing the game with GOS disabled gets it way too hot and can possibly destroy my battery over time, so I think I'll leave it enabled and choose the alternate management option.

Please let me know if you have any experience messing around with your settings when it comes to gameplay. Thanks!


----------



## Natas68 (Apr 4, 2022)

Just registered to make a comment.

I found this thread when looking into battery usage on my s21. There is a lot of useful information here for that and I really appreciate the effort you guys all put in to this.

However I have a bit of a question.. Why even own an s21/Samsung product when you are disabling this much of the phones software? I just moved back to Samsung after having a xaiomi for a couple years. From reading what you guys are doing to your phones I don't know why you don't just buy xaiomi or any other Chinese phone. They have absolutely amazing battery life and function in a bare bones way in many aspects.

Just seems like a waste of effort to me, to do all this 'damage' to a Samsung product, you are paying for a product that burns more gas but goes faster and feels nicer. They are like a large luxury sedan. It's like buying that car and pulling all the passenger seats and sound dampening to reduce weight when you could buy a lightweight sports car in the first place.

The other side is, are you guys really so adverse to using a power bank or doing any charging throughout the day? You can get such compact ones now, even cases that are banks. And fast charging is so quick, you don't even need to do it for very long.

I just don't really understand what you guys are doing or trying to achieve. I get around 4 hours SOT running max brightness with everything turned on, location, Bluetooth, wifi, never clearing caches or doing anything.

For me, most days that's enough. Is it less than my xaiomi? Yes I hit 6-8 hours easily. But very rarely did I ever need that and I've just accepted I'll need a battery bank for any multi day hikes or other situations like that, now that I have an s21.

I gotta say though I'm highly disappointed by Samsung. To make a phone this expensive that only does 4hrs SOT lol. I'm going back to xaiomi after this.

This is a 'CHARGE EVERY DAY' phone in world where many of us got used to or expect a 'CHARGE EVERY SECOND DAY' phone. 

I guess that's why I'm disappointed. I thought we had moved on, after using my xaiomi for last few years. But Samsung still making 1 day phones.. Should be made more clear to consumers.


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 4, 2022)

Natas68 said:


> Just registered to make a comment.
> 
> I found this thread when looking into battery usage on my s21. There is a lot of useful information here for that and I really appreciate the effort you guys all put in to this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only disable things that I don't use and I think most of the people here also do it like that. Why should I have something on my phone that drains battery that I will never use anyway ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 4, 2022)

Natas68 said:


> Just registered to make a comment.
> 
> I found this thread when looking into battery usage on my s21. There is a lot of useful information here for that and I really appreciate the effort you guys all put in to this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You registered to the wrong forum.


----------



## Natas68 (Apr 4, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You registered to the wrong forum.

Click to collapse



Did I?


----------



## maxq1 (Apr 4, 2022)

ok, some OT



> Why even own an s21/Samsung product when you are disabling this much of the phones software?

Click to collapse



coz of the hardware (cameras, build quality, etc), software & hardware support, & a couple of native functionalities (for example, i find using the extract text from pix very helpful). we're only disabling stuff to eke out more batt or performance...and well, coz we simply can  . most folks here on XDA aren't your regular joe's  . also, i consider "toying" with my device knowing full well the inherent risks of doing so part of the experience of owning it. but that's just me

like you, i also considered getting the blackshark phones over the s21u. OS updates seem so few & far between even for current devices. though it's easy enough to buy online the latest global version of the device, hardware support in my country for it is non-existent too



> I get around 4 hours SOT

Click to collapse



you're prolly on WQHD with that 4 hr-SOT. you may not be comparing apples to apples given the blacksharks max out to just FHD. i may be wrong though


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 4, 2022)

Natas68 said:


> Did I?

Click to collapse



Yes, xda is all about modifying/optimizing your phone etc. You will basically only find the people you described here.


----------



## Natas68 (Apr 4, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Yes, xda is all about modifying/optimizing your phone etc. You will basically only find the people you described here.

Click to collapse



I'm not against modifying phones just asking why start with a Samsung as they have so many features and need so much work to get to the battery optimized state you seek when there are already phones that have great battery life? 

Like, the problem isn't code it's Samsung. Other user said build quality and some features but other brands make great quality phones(better than Samsung imo) and I doubt there's much going on for unique Samsung stuff when there's so much disabled.


----------



## edwardob (Apr 4, 2022)

Natas68 said:


> I'm not against modifying phones just asking why start with a Samsung as they have so many features and need so much work to get to the battery optimized state you seek when there are already phones that have great battery life?
> 
> Like, the problem isn't code it's Samsung. Other user said build quality and some features but other brands make great quality phones(better than Samsung imo) and I doubt there's much going on for unique Samsung stuff when there's so much disabled.

Click to collapse



why ?....cause we can   
  why customize your car?   why change colour of your room?
why not?  
so if you have any beneficial tweaks let's know!

that's what this thread is for....not for explaining ourselves as to why we do it


----------



## agentR (Apr 4, 2022)

While trying to share photos from the Gallery app, it crashes. Any fix to this? Thanks!


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 4, 2022)

agentR said:


> While trying to share photos from the Gallery app, it crashes. Any fix to this? Thanks!

Click to collapse



SmartSuggestions app


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 4, 2022)

S22 series user here who's on April Security Patch update already?

Remote Support on the bottom of the settings cannot remove even if I installed TIPS and put it in disabled mode already and run these commands *adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *still Remote Support is there

edit: tried to uninstall and install back Samsung tips at the galaxy store then put it in a disabled state, remote support is not removable anymore



> *Samsung are you stalking us here on the thread? *

Click to collapse


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Same here s22 ultra, april update

Click to collapse



This is the saddest update ever lol, Hamid Chikh really find a way to disable that and now Samsung won't let us to remove it again, I think Samsung is here at the thread -_-


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What is everyone's default for this?
> 
> Disable Automatic Temperature Management​*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- GOS should stay disabled/uninstalled.
- For "*adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*", default value is 0.
- Try other adb commands for better performance, but keep in mind, there's performance, heat, and battery, you can't have all 3.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

agentR said:


> While trying to share photos from the Gallery app, it crashes. Any fix to this? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Load the kept preset and restore it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> This is the saddest update ever lol, Hamid Chikh really find a way to disable that and now Samsung won't let us to remove it again, I think Samsung is here at the thread -_-

Click to collapse



Don't worry we'll find a way


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Natas68 said:


> Just registered to make a comment.
> 
> I found this thread when looking into battery usage on my s21. There is a lot of useful information here for that and I really appreciate the effort you guys all put in to this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys; @maxq1 @Kris_b1104 @Emre67511 @Dj daudi @edwardob

Don't bother at all with people like this, those people think that everybody has to think like them, otherwise they're wrong. Those people, if they like the blue color for exemple, everyone that doesn't is called "ignorant". So don't bother trying to explain to them why and what and how we do this, "passion can't be described".
Just tell them gently that they're free to contribute, or to leave.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Don't worry we'll find a way

Click to collapse



Thank you once again!


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> First of all *all thanks and credits go to the person who made this happen*, I saw this spreadsheet in this thread, but can't remember where it is and who made it. If anyone knows, let me know where it is.
> 
> So guys, this morning i spend some time, to shrink the sheet, so it's little clearer, and it is easy to find what you are looking for, especially the app name and its function, will not apply to all models, but this is a starting point. At least it made it easier for me to find things. I numbered the PDFs as they were originally on the sheet in order, 1/6.

Click to collapse



Now this is nice


----------



## George Musat (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> First of all *all thanks and credits go to the person who made this happen*, I saw this spreadsheet in this thread, but can't remember where it is and who made it. If anyone knows, let me know where it is.
> 
> So guys, this morning i spend some time, to shrink the sheet, so it's little clearer, and it is easy to find what you are looking for, especially the app name and its function, will not apply to all models, but this is a starting point. At least it made it easier for me to find things. I numbered the PDFs as they were originally on the sheet in order, 1/6. Preview in attachment
> 
> Edit: Just reuploaded the files with better quality, without compression

Click to collapse



i can t open them


----------



## George Musat (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Why not, they are in pdf format, what is the message you get?

Click to collapse



now it works!
it was an error


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I finally found, which removes VoltE Used to get HD voice while calling, so those who has this issue, this is the fix, do not uninstall it
> 
> *App*: com.sec.bcservice
> *Packagename*: com.sec.bcservice
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for investigation
I personally have HD call in Google Phone app already
For dolby, it's soundalive
For raw, it works fine for me you don't need to restore anything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> First of all *all thanks and credits go to the person who made this happen*, I saw this spreadsheet in this thread, but can't remember where it is and who made it. If anyone knows, let me know where it is.
> 
> So guys, this morning i spend some time, to shrink the sheet, so it's little clearer, and it is easy to find what you are looking for, especially the app name and its function, will not apply to all models, but this is a starting point. At least it made it easier for me to find things. I numbered the PDFs as they were originally on the sheet in order, 1/6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great work, i can help you define apps if you need, i know a lot of them that aren't in the list


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh
Thanks so much for this!

I've done the following:
In "*Systems*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Disabled*" preset and apply *disable* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Load "*Deleted*" preset and apply *uninstall* while checking "*delete data & cache*".

Are these if you want to restore before updating the phone, or should I do all of this as well?
In "*Uninstall*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Disabled*" preset and apply *Disable* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Load "*Kept*" preset and click *Restore*.
In "*Disabled*" tab in *AppControl*
- Load "*Kept*" preset and click *Restore*.
- Load "*Deleted*" preset and apply *uninstall* while checking "*delete data & cache*".
- Restart your phone to recovery, *wipe cache partition*, then *Repair Apps*.

Also, I noticed that the search in "Settings" is now gone.  How do you re-enable that? EDIT: found it, I re-installed Settings Suggestions.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey


grayson73 said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Thanks so much for this!
> 
> I've done the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome.
Those steps are to Apply the presets and therefore debloat your phone.
To restore before an update, just go to uninstall tab in AppControl and restore everything.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 4, 2022)

There's someone post here before about the calibrating battery app. How this work what are the steps need to do? I want to try if there any good effects.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hey
> 
> Hey, you're welcome.
> Those steps are to Apply the presets and therefore debloat your phone.
> To restore before an update, just go to uninstall tab in AppControl and restore everything.

Click to collapse


@Hamid Chikh I've done it now all of the steps now.  For some reason, I can no longer send text messages now.  What do I need to re-install?


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> What is causing this issue,someone pointed this out to me before, but I thought it had to do with the fact that I uninstalled AOD, my offscreen time is not tracked, which app should I restore?
> View attachment 5579473​

Click to collapse



That's what i was pointing out shouldn't ever be on 0


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> what is exactly the problem?

Click to collapse



Text messages won't send.  Just spins.  The "*Network not available icon" *is in the status icon list


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 4, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Text messages won't send.  Just spins.

Click to collapse



samsung message app?


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Venom0642
> 
> When i restore everything back, everything i normal, so somehow, an app is deleted

Click to collapse



Hmm not sure I'm at work.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> samsung message app?

Click to collapse



Yes.  I tried both samsung message and google message.  I put my sim in another phone and was able to text.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Can you send me your uninstall preset, so i can compare to mine, and see what the difference is, and reply to you

Click to collapse



I used the file in the OP.  For now, I've re-installed everything and it works now.  I noticed that Wi-Fi Calling is back,..maybe that was the issue?


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

I ran the scripts again and kept the Wi-Fi Calling app, but it's disappeared from Settings > Connections.  Any idea which app will restore it?  

EDIT: I found it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...imization-guide.4376755/page-20#post-86354123

I restored them and I can text and call again!  This is on T-Mobile prepaid


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> What is causing this issue,someone pointed this out to me before, but I thought it had to do with the fact that I uninstalled AOD, my offscreen time is not tracked, which app should I restore?
> View attachment 5579473​

Click to collapse



Yes, it's because you uninstalled AOD


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

I can confirm, Battery Calibration App does improve battery life.


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Great to hear that, it fixed my older phone Oneplus 7 Pro also

Click to collapse



How often do I need to calibrate ? Once a week, month ... ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 4, 2022)

So I FINALLY got around to debloating using the preset in OP and the results are phenomenal.

I currently used 34% of my battery from 100-66, and to my surprise, my screen-on time is 4 hours! Usually my phone would be at 60% or less if I have a screen on time of 4 hours. 

Normally, my phone would drain about 10% per hour which is about average. But now it's draining about 6-8% an hour which is above average! 

I did also used the Battery Calibration Pro app suggested by @Dj daudi and calibrated the battery so I'm sure that had a positive effect. Thanks @Hamid Chikh for the debloat preset! It worked flawlessly. I wish I could upload a video to show how fast it is moving even at 60hz, after I did all the debloating.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 4, 2022)

@Dj daudi have you noticed any negative effects using BatteryCalibration Pro 2018?  It must be preserving battery by putting apps to sleep, no?


----------



## MemurBey (Apr 4, 2022)

Sorry for noob question
How do you enter recovery 
Idk which buttons


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 4, 2022)

With my S22U, I can enter Recovery Mode by turning off my phone, then holding down volume UP and the side key button until the Samsung logo comes on, then I release the side key and keep holding down the volume UP and boom I'm in recovery mode. No Usb-c required.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Can you give me the list , with app names, package names, and what they serve . Tnx

Click to collapse



That'll take time to work it all out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> READ OP!!​​*Fix Idle Battery Drain (Standby Time)*​- Download *Battery Calibration Pro
> 
> (Batterycalibration Pro  v1.4 year 2018) it's not updated since yet, but it works. use google. There are apps with similar name, but this one is what you need, others i can't confirm they work) This one u need.
> View attachment 5579667*
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't find a link, can you provide one ? I'll add it to OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> @Hamid Chikh I've done it now all of the steps now.  For some reason, I can no longer send text messages now.  What do I need to re-install?

Click to collapse



Delete and restore messaging app ? I never had this problem i'm texting normally


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> That's what i was pointing out shouldn't ever be on 0

Click to collapse



You were right, he already mentionned that he deleted AOD app which will take account of screen off time


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Venom0642
> 
> When i restore everything back, everything i normal, so somehow, an app is deleted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is AOD that's responsible for that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Yes.  I tried both samsung message and google message.  I put my sim in another phone and was able to text.

Click to collapse



Just restore all apps containing "IMS" and "SIM".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I used the file in the OP.  For now, I've re-installed everything and it works now.  I noticed that Wi-Fi Calling is back,..maybe that was the issue?

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with Wifi calling, it uses other apps to work. But in your case, it's IMS service


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @grayson73
> 
> In the end you really have to see for yourself what works / doesn't work for you, also applies to me, I'm currently trying out 1 by 1 and see what the effect is, and note which app it is and what it is for, so that I can eventually make a final preset forever.This only applies to the apps, which are not immediately clear what they are for.

Click to collapse



You don't have to try one by one, i already did that and it took me a lot of reflash when i delete an app i'm not supposed to. I post presets that are "safe" and won't make your device bootloop. As for features, it depends on each one and what they need. But rest assured, applying the preset won't make your device bricked or bootloop.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 4, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> How often do I need to calibrate ? Once a week, month ... ?

Click to collapse



That's too much, i'd say every 2-3 months


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So I FINALLY got around to debloating using the preset in OP and the results are phenomenal.
> 
> I currently used 34% of my battery from 100-66, and to my surprise, my screen-on time is 4 hours! Usually my phone would be at 60% or less if I have a screen on time of 4 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you finally made the move, now, you'll enjoy a faster and more efficient device. Furthermore, it'll be colder to touch, with less to no heat, even when charging, and even charging will be better and faster. Debloating doesn't just improve battery alone, it'll improve every aspect of your phone. Enjoy !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> @Dj daudi have you noticed any negative effects using BatteryCalibration Pro 2018?  It must be preserving battery by putting apps to sleep, no?

Click to collapse



That's not what calibration does, it improves battery by resetting battery counter.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> Sorry for noob question
> How do you enter recovery
> Idk which buttons

Click to collapse



- In the AppControl Software, Tools (up top), reboot, recovery.
Or,
- Turn off your phone, Connect usb-c earphones (Or connect USB to PC), keep pressing power with vol+ until you're in recovery mode.
Once in recovery, you navigate with volume buttons, and select with power button.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> With my S22U, I can enter Recovery Mode by turning off my phone, then holding down volume UP and the side key button until the Samsung logo comes on, then I release the side key and keep holding down the volume UP and boom I'm in recovery mode. No Usb-c required.

Click to collapse



Without any USB connection ?


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Without any USB connection ?

Click to collapse



Yes that's the way I've always done it with all the Samsung phones power phone off hold volume up and power button at the same time once you feel a vibration you let both buttons go and takes you to recovery mode ,they even have YouTube videos on this.


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm glad you finally made the move, now, you'll enjoy a faster and more efficient device. Furthermore, it'll be colder to touch, with less to no heat, even when charging, and even charging will be better and faster. Debloating doesn't just improve battery alone, it'll improve every aspect of your phone. Enjoy !

Click to collapse



Dude you're so right, with all the debloating, and GOS disabled, COD Mobile is running at maximum level with no overheating!!!! There's not a million apps running in the background taking up ram and it's friggin amazing. 

My issue was with GOS disabled, my game was running EXTREMELY hot, but now with all the debloating, it has solved that issue. Now I can play my game with maximum performance, and enjoy maximum batttey life when not playing, it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> Yes that's the way I've always done it with all the Samsung phones power phone off hold volume up and lock key at the same time once you feel a vibration you let both buttons go and takes you to recovery mode ,they even have YouTube videos on this.

Click to collapse



I know it used to work that way, but since S20, can no longer do it without a USB connection to PC or headphones


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Without any USB connection ?

Click to collapse



Yes, been that way with every Samsung device I've ever owned from Galaxy S III, Note 4, S8+, Note 10+, and S22 Ultra. 

They have all been US Snapdragon models.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Dude you're so right, with all the debloating, and GOS disabled, COD Mobile is running at maximum level with no overheating!!!! There's not a million apps running in the background taking up ram and it's friggin amazing.
> 
> My issue was with GOS disabled, my game was running EXTREMELY hot, but now with all the debloating, it has solved that issue. Now I can play my game with maximum performance, and enjoy maximum batttey life when not playing, it's the best of both worlds.

Click to collapse



See ? What did i tell you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> No there is no link, ( i took the picture from google, in the past, the app was available in the Playstore)  beside forbidden modded, cracked versions, and that's not allowed hete as you mentioned before, so people has to google exactly on this name, version and year. And after installation, compare with this image, to verify that they have the right one.

Click to collapse



I found a 2022 version, but i'm not sure it works the same. If not, and since the app was available in Play store, we might be able to provide it, as long as it wasn't a paid app or cracked/modded


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I know it used to work that way, but since S20, can no longer do it without a USB connection to PC or headphones

Click to collapse



Very odd i do it all the time with my Note20 Ultra and S21 and S22 Ultra.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - In the AppControl Software, Tools (up top), reboot, recovery.

Click to collapse



This is how I enter Recovery every time I enter any ADB command from OP or apply preset. It's so simple and easy. 

Other than that, I just use the buttons to enter Recovery mode, if I just want to wipe cache/repair apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


>

Click to collapse



Pretty sure he's connected to that stand via USB


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yes, been that way with every Samsung device I've ever owned from Galaxy S III, Note 4, S8+, Note 10+, and S22 Ultra.
> 
> They have all been US Snapdragon models.

Click to collapse



I know old ones were like that, but since S20, it's different for me


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I know old ones were like that, but since S20, it's different for me

Click to collapse



Do you think that's only for Exynos?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Not sure this app works the same, @Dj daudi


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do you think that's only for Exynos?

Click to collapse



I never had exynos versions, so i can't confirm


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not sure this app works the same, @Dj daudi

Click to collapse



Try this.



			https://uploadfree.info/file/F320947E8421
		


It's from Dalton Brothers. Hasn't been updated in 3 years though. But it's the same apk that @Dj daudi posted.

Version 1.4. It does say it's modded though. I grabbed the link from Mobilism.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I have Exynos, does not work

Click to collapse



Same here, needs USB connection


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Since April Update is rolling out, restore Software update.​_*- com.sec.android.soagent*_
*- com.wssyncmldm*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the same version, i'll add this link to OP


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> The easiest way to enter recovery, is by headphone, or usb adapter. Then you are also mobile, you do not always have a PC/laptop with you. In the past i used headphone,these days, only the small adapter, it does not work with usb stick for storage, i use bluethoot usb receiver for mouse, i put the receiver in the adapter. Anytime i want i can enter recovery

Click to collapse



This is only for Exynos. Snapdragon users can always just use volume UP and side key.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Turns out, all of these apps are already deleted in my preset. I actually went through all the debloat lists already available and none of them have been able to achieve a great level of debloating. Keepin 90apps installed in your phone, from over 400+ is the most extreme debloat list you'll get to see.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

IMS and Network Services​I don't know why, or how, but i'm able to get *full service/network* without any IMS app installed. As i already stated, presets in OP are my *main configuration*, i'm having *4G+*, *HD call*, and *RCS messaging* with that exact preset, but it seems it's needed for some.


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Venom0642
> Make video as i did,and show us

Click to collapse



Here's Note20 Ultra no connections


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> IMS and Network Services​I don't know why, or how, but i'm able to get *full service/network* without any IMS app installed. As i already stated, presets in OP are my *main configuration*, i'm having *4G+*, *HD call*, and *RCS messaging* with that exact preset, but it seems it's needed for some.

Click to collapse



Same here! Same presets your's all the way.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

Guys I need help, What app was related to split screen?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Guys I need help, What app was related to split screen?

Click to collapse



Try restoring this:

com.samsung.android.app.appsedge


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try restoring this:
> 
> com.samsung.android.app.appsedge

Click to collapse



Thanks it works! But this is supposed to be an edge app right? I totally disabled the edge panels service/apps like _com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbar_  excluding that app you said.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

I dont know but I am so sad with the battery life of my S22, I debloated already run the adb tricks commands and all the recommendations stated in the OP (except for the HZ command) this is my running apps.

Any suggestion please 

Edit: is there a way we can set into adaptive 96hz max 1hz min without using the GalaxyMaxHZ app? I don't want 3rd party app in the BG just because I want to achieve a system settings.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 5, 2022)

Guys i notice something. Im experiencing now when touching my screen suddenly it changing colors black to greyish dark alternate. its not flickering. and its not noticable. it just when i touch my screen its changing colors.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys i notice something. Im experiencing now when touching my screen suddenly it changing colors black to greyish dark alternate. its not flickering. and its not noticable. it just when i touch my screen its changing colors.

Click to collapse



I am guessing did you apply this



> adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2

Click to collapse



I experienced that before when I use this commands


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I am guessing did you apply this
> 
> 
> 
> I experienced that before when I use this commands

Click to collapse



What did you do then what the defaults?


----------



## omnimax (Apr 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What did you do then what the defaults?

Click to collapse



It says in OP


----------



## Mr.Miyagi555 (Apr 5, 2022)

Is there a adb command to force dark mode in developer options as default so when you reboot the device it will remain ?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi555 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *Override force-dark* and toggle it on, in Developer option, hope that works

Click to collapse



I know how to force dark mode in developer options. Im asking if there is an adb command to set the force dark mode as default.. meaning when you restart the phone the force dark mode will stay on


----------



## Mr.Miyagi555 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> try this
> adb shell settings put secure ui_night_mode 2
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw that in a android 10 beta post but didnt want to run it until confirmed but I did anyway. It doesnt work. Thanks for trying to help


----------



## omnimax (Apr 5, 2022)

Anyone else using Alliance shield X? Did a massive debloat, but according to the shield X app a lot of the uninstalled system apps are still running (green dot) even after reboot etc. Now i forced "not allowed to run" but this shouldn't be necessary should it?


----------



## android_htc (Apr 5, 2022)

I could not make a payment with "Samsung Pay" although the app loaded fine and payment timer started after entering pin.
Does anyone know which app I have to enable please?


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Did you try this
> You only need to grant the ADB permission for this app once to be able to tweak the secure table.
> adb shell pm grant by4a.setedit22 android.permission.WRITE_SECURE_SETTINGS
> Go to the play store and download "settings database editor"
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't stay enabled though


----------



## freejason (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi guys, does anyone here use Android Auto? I was wondering what apps are required for it to work ? Thanks

Click to collapse



was just trying to use android auto, unfortunately it doesn't work.

did you already found out which ones to install to make it work again?


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Delete and restore messaging app ? I never had this problem i'm texting normally

Click to collapse



I had to restore the 5 wi-fi calling apps to fix the issue.  I'm on T-Mobile.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the file name?  I tried this link and there were 5 servers, but 4 didn't work.  The one that did work wants me to download "ewzngmn00y7k.zip"


----------



## George Musat (Apr 5, 2022)

I mean... yes this is the best sot i ever got on this phone but i used gallery for like 1h30min so...
This is after several tried to calibrate,i used the app like 4 times because needed to charge so i didn t let the phone to reach 0,but this time i will get it to 0% and see if the battery improves overtime


----------



## android_htc (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> com.samsung.android.samsungpassautofill
> com.samsung.android.authfw
> com.samsung.android.samsungpass
> com.samsung.android.spay
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I already use some the above.  I think it may be related to Samsung Knox files after reading the pdf files you provided previously. Will re-enable knox files and test


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @grayson73
> Here is the link to the app
> Calib App v1.4

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Are these the instructions?
1.  Charge to 100%
2.  Click Calibrate
3.  Take off the charger and let it run down to 0%


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Thanks.  Are these the instructions?
> 1.  Charge to 100%
> 2.  Click Calibrate
> 3.  Take off the charger and let it run down to 0%

Click to collapse


*Battery Calibration (Method #2)*​- Download *Battery Calibration Pro*
- *Fully *charge your phone
- *Calibrate
- Restart*
- *Unplug *your phone

I believe this is the proper procedure for the Calibration App.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> *Battery Calibration (Method #2)*​- Download *Battery Calibration Pro*
> - *Fully *charge your phone
> - *Calibrate
> - Restart*
> ...

Click to collapse



So after step 2, restart the phone while still plugged in, and then unplug after fully booted?  No need to re-open the Battery Calibration Pro app?  Also, should I discharge to 0%?

It's confusing because the app says something slightly different (no restart):
1. Connect charger
2. Charge to 100%
3. Calibrate
4. Unplug device


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> So after step 2, restart the phone while still plugged in, and then unplug after fully booted?  No need to re-open the Battery Calibration Pro app?

Click to collapse



That's what I did. If I did it wrong by all means someone correct me.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 5, 2022)

final sot 100% to 0% is 6hours
i think thats bad because i also viewed 1 hour 30min gallery image


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> if you follow the app instructions, it sais after calibration unplug the phone, it does not mension to restart, with cable inserted.
> So, that is the way i use it, and if you wanna do it the other way, you free so to do

Click to collapse



Alright sounds good! I'm testing right now to see how my SOT is after using the calibration app and biting the bullet and debloating. So far seems like I am draining 1% every 11 minutes while watching 4k videos. Doing the math I may beat my previous SOT of 9 hours. We'll see haha.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> if you follow the app instructions, it sais after calibration unplug the phone, it does not mension to restart, with cable inserted.
> So, that is the way i use it, and if you wanna do it the other way, you free so to do. I unplug the cable, and power off my phone, but perhaps the method of Hamid, is the better way.
> 
> _*Charge to 100% and then tap the calibration and it will erase all previous information about battery that will help system to reset battery capacity and thet callibrated.*_
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you do after step 4?  Let it run down until it automatically shuts off, and then charge?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I dont know but I am so sad with the battery life of my S22, I debloated already run the adb tricks commands and all the recommendations stated in the OP (except for the HZ command) this is my running apps.
> 
> Any suggestion please
> 
> Edit: is there a way we can set into adaptive 96hz max 1hz min without using the GalaxyMaxHZ app? I don't want 3rd party app in the BG just because I want to achieve a system settings.

Click to collapse



Try calibrating, both ways.
Yes you can set 96hz, it's in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys i notice something. Im experiencing now when touching my screen suddenly it changing colors black to greyish dark alternate. its not flickering. and its not noticable. it just when i touch my screen its changing colors.

Click to collapse



That's refresh rate mode, if you set it to *2 *to get 96hz, it'll flicker like that.
_*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Since I wanted to exclude everything, I restored all apps today. Then I used OP presets, exactly as described. I deliberately left the uninstalls that way, rebooted, emptied cache, did app repair, and rebooted again, immediately after that I went to see if I could use voltE, so that was not the case, that function was no longer there, and when i went to call, he didn't call over the 4g. So I first went to restore this app *com.sec.bcservice*, reboot, clear cache, app repair, reboot, and again see if I had option for volte and calling over 4g, it wasn't, so I deleted this app again. Then I went to restore the *IMS *app, ...and guess what?..Immediately the function was visible again and I could immediately call over 4g again, in other words, this is the app needed for the S22 Ultra (Exynos ), is important to stay, maybe mention this in OP. Perhaps the S20, S21 and the S22 work differently from each other, perhaps also in terms of dependencies. Now I know 100% where the problem lies.
> *Credits to @Hamid Chikh*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot @Dj daudi


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

I found a new issue.  I can send SMS, but not MMS.  Any ideas what needs to be restored?


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I found a new issue.  I can send SMS, but not MMS.  Any ideas what needs to be restored?

Click to collapse



Try restoring _*com.android.mms.service*_


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Try restoring _*com.android.mms.service*_

Click to collapse



Thanks so much, that worked!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I found a new issue.  I can send SMS, but not MMS.  Any ideas what needs to be restored?

Click to collapse



If you mean RCS, just restore IMS stuff


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys i notice something. Im experiencing now when touching my screen suddenly it changing colors black to greyish dark alternate. its not flickering. and its not noticable. it just when i touch my screen its changing colors.

Click to collapse




Hamid Chikh said:


> That's refresh rate mode, if you set it to *2 *to get 96hz, it'll flicker like that.
> _*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

Click to collapse



I can only notice it happening (extreme flicker) at around 30% brightness or less. You get used to it happening at the lower brightness levels though. 100% is what @Hamid Chikh mentioned.

Edit: just to mention that the flicker definitely still happens on higher brightness it's just not as drastic of a change


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 5, 2022)

Can I use the debloat scripts on the Samsung A71 also without any issues?


----------



## skiku (Apr 5, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> I can only notice it happening (extreme flicker) at around 30% brightness or less. You get used to it happening at the lower brightness levels though. 100% is what @Hamid Chikh mentioned.
> 
> Edit: just to mention that the flicker definitely still happens on higher brightness it's just not as drastic of a change

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. It only happens when I use adaptive refresh rate at any hz interval. It's a bit anoying honestly, I would like to find a way to use adaptive 120hz-60hz without the flicker but I still didn't find a way and I don't really want to use 120hz all the time (battery fears ) 

I'm using s22+ btw


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> I have the same problem. It only happens when I use adaptive refresh rate at any hz interval. It's a bit anoying honestly, I would like to find a way to use adaptive 120hz-60hz without the flicker but I still didn't find a way and I don't really want to use 120hz all the time (battery fears )
> 
> I'm using s22+ btw

Click to collapse



Try this:

Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/


----------



## skiku (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/

Click to collapse



I'm already using this app but it still happens.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> I'm already using this app but it still happens.

Click to collapse



I'm using your same settings and I don't have that issue, not sure what's causing it for you. S22 Ultra Snapdragon.


----------



## freejason (Apr 5, 2022)

not getting Android Auto working after using debloat preset..




After pressing Next it immediately shows the next screenshot:




Hopefully someone can tell me how to get Android Auto working (instead of reinstalling everything)


----------



## skiku (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I'm using your same settings and I don't have that issue, not sure what's causing it for you. S22 Ultra Snapdragon.

Click to collapse



I notice it more at this brightness level


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Can I use the debloat scripts on the Samsung A71 also without any issues?

Click to collapse



It'll work for A71 yes, don't forget to restore the features you need after debloating


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> I have the same problem. It only happens when I use adaptive refresh rate at any hz interval. It's a bit anoying honestly, I would like to find a way to use adaptive 120hz-60hz without the flicker but I still didn't find a way and I don't really want to use 120hz all the time (battery fears )
> 
> I'm using s22+ btw

Click to collapse



It was possible before 4.1 update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I'm using your same settings and I don't have that issue, not sure what's causing it for you. S22 Ultra Snapdragon.

Click to collapse




skiku said:


> I'm already using this app but it still happens. View attachment 5580395

Click to collapse



You'll have the same issue because that app actually plays with the same settings we change using adb.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

freejason said:


> not getting Android Auto working after using debloat preset..
> 
> View attachment 5580413
> After pressing Next it immediately shows the next screenshot:
> ...

Click to collapse



Search in the uninstall tab:
Auto
USB
Mtp
Waiting for your feedback


----------



## skiku (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It was possible before 4.1 update

Click to collapse



So only Samsung can fix this right?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> So only Samsung can fix this right?

Click to collapse



Apprently


----------



## android_htc (Apr 5, 2022)

I wish I did not calibrate the battery as it was a disastrous result... battery was draining like crazy. Less than 1.5 hours SOT from 100% charge... that's the worst SOT that I've had on my S22U Exynos!
After debloating (used disabled option instead of uninstall)... I was at least getting upto 5 hours SOT with nearly a day's use from 85%. But after the calibration process, I got a shock, not sure what's gone wrong but it happened straight after battery calibration!?


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's refresh rate mode, if you set it to *2 *to get 96hz, it'll flicker like that.
> _*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2*_

Click to collapse



As car as i remember i didn't set at 2 i only change refrwsh rate maximum and minimum


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 6, 2022)

android_htc said:


> I wish I did not calibrate the battery as it was a disastrous result... battery was draining like crazy. Less than 1.5 hours SOT from 100% charge... that's the worst SOT that I've had on my S22U Exynos!
> After debloating (used disabled option instead of uninstall)... I was at least getting upto 5 hours SOT with nearly a day's use from 85%. But after the calibration process, I got a shock, not sure what's gone wrong but it happened straight after battery calibration!?

Click to collapse



Uh oh, did you use Battery Calibration Pro 2018?  I just used that today.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try calibrating, both ways.
> Yes you can set 96hz, it's in OP

Click to collapse



Is the 1st instructions min and max mode only works as adaptive or not? If i will set 96max 1min it's adaptive right?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 6, 2022)

What's everyone's preferred settings when gaming heavy? Does your phone overheat? Are you getting max frame rate? GOS off or on? Disabled or enabled?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What's everyone's preferred settings when gaming heavy? Does your phone overheat? Are you getting max frame rate? GOS off or on? Disabled or enabled?

Click to collapse



In my S22 GOS off / disabled I mean all the related to games are disabled, I just manually disabled auto brightness and DND in the SystemUI panel. Regards with the heat, it's not that hot during game with Mobile Legends max settings. No framedrop or stutter. Smooth


----------



## Juunishinshou (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What's everyone's preferred settings when gaming heavy? Does your phone overheat? Are you getting max frame rate? GOS off or on? Disabled or enabled?

Click to collapse



GOS set to ON, if I set to OFF I fear it will be dangerous for my phone as it heats up very HOT (literary very HOT).
I test it on Genshin Impact.


----------



## android_htc (Apr 6, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Uh oh, did you use Battery Calibration Pro 2018?  I just used that today.

Click to collapse



Battery calibration Pro 1.4


----------



## George Musat (Apr 6, 2022)

skiku said:


> I notice it more at this brightness levelView attachment 5580421

Click to collapse



The theme... I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## skiku (Apr 6, 2022)

George Musat said:


> The theme... I WANT IT NOW!

Click to collapse



I used theme Park from good lock to make this


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 6, 2022)

Positive. There's something about my screen its not flickering but refresh rate is fluctuating up and down very quickly that's why im noticing it on color of the screen. First of all I didn't activate refresh mode 2. What do you think guys cause of this? One of the flashable commands you think?

EDIT: ----- but when my brighness on lowest (20%) it's doesn't. Because its just staying only on max refresh rate


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 6, 2022)

skiku said:


> I'm already using this app but it still happens. View attachment 5580395

Click to collapse



Use v7.14.37 , because .39 it's full of bugs.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 6, 2022)

Galaxy max hz can save battery if I don t have premium?


----------



## edwardob (Apr 6, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Galaxy max hz can save battery if I don t have premium?

Click to collapse



probably need to ask the developer


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

android_htc said:


> I wish I did not calibrate the battery as it was a disastrous result... battery was draining like crazy. Less than 1.5 hours SOT from 100% charge... that's the worst SOT that I've had on my S22U Exynos!
> After debloating (used disabled option instead of uninstall)... I was at least getting upto 5 hours SOT with nearly a day's use from 85%. But after the calibration process, I got a shock, not sure what's gone wrong but it happened straight after battery calibration!?

Click to collapse



Try Google fix, it's not calibration that's "draining your battery"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> As car as i remember i didn't set at 2 i only change refrwsh rate maximum and minimum

Click to collapse



Try setting it to 1 and see if the flicker disapears


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Uh oh, did you use Battery Calibration Pro 2018?  I just used that today.

Click to collapse



Have you had any problems ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Is the 1st instructions min and max mode only works as adaptive or not? If i will set 96max 1min it's adaptive right?

Click to collapse



Setting different values is adaptive obviously, otherwise it's just static refresh rate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What's everyone's preferred settings when gaming heavy? Does your phone overheat? Are you getting max frame rate? GOS off or on? Disabled or enabled?

Click to collapse



Max debloat for best gaming experience, Uninstall gos completely for best results.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Juunishinshou said:


> GOS set to ON, if I set to OFF I fear it will be dangerous for my phone as it heats up very HOT (literary very HOT).
> I test it on Genshin Impact.

Click to collapse



It'll heat up if you don't debloat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

android_htc said:


> Battery calibration Pro 1.4

Click to collapse



Try doing it again, you might have done it wrong. But i'm pretty sure you have GMS battery drain, nothing related to calibration.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

George Musat said:


> The theme... I WANT IT NOW!

Click to collapse



That's not how we ask for something here, George


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Positive. There's something about my screen its not flickering but refresh rate is fluctuating up and down very quickly that's why im noticing it on color of the screen. First of all I didn't activate refresh mode 2. What do you think guys cause of this? One of the flashable commands you think?
> 
> EDIT: ----- but when my brighness on lowest (20%) it's doesn't. Because its just staying only on max refresh rate

Click to collapse



Ultras don't have "adaptive" refresh rate under 20% brightness, so yes, it's normal. Try deleting refresh rate related commands you entered.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Galaxy max hz can save battery if I don t have premium?

Click to collapse



Is this the right thread ? delete that George


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Setting different values is adaptive obviously, otherwise it's just static refresh rate

Click to collapse



Thanks ill try max 96hz min 1hz adaptive now


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Is this the right thread ? delete that George

Click to collapse



Tried just now but when I put


> settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96
> settings put system min_refresh_rate 1

Click to collapse



It's not going to 96hz its stuck at 60hz, Not working but if I run


> settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 2

Click to collapse



It's working as adaptive 96hz and says High not adaptive in settings an also my screen is flickering same issue as the other user here earlier


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 6, 2022)

android_htc said:


> Battery calibration Pro 1.4

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the same one.  Battery Calibration Pro 2018 1.4


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you had any problems ?

Click to collapse



Nope, Battery Calibration Pro 2018 v1.4 hasn't given me any issues


----------



## android_htc (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try doing it again, you might have done it wrong. But i'm pretty sure you have GMS battery drain, nothing related to calibration.

Click to collapse



Ok, I have now factory reset my phone as the battery drain was totally insane.
I am not 100% what caused it, but it started after I calibrated and restarted the phone as per the guidelines... but it's possible that the drain got triggered by some other changes which may have come into play after the restart (I remember re-enabling knox apks for Samsung Pay only)?
Edit: the battery drain has now stopped after factory reset.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Max debloat for best gaming experience, Uninstall gos completely for best results.

Click to collapse



Using your preset, Game Launcher and Game Booster are both in the "Uninstall" section of ADB, and Game Optimizing Service is on the "Disabled" tab. Should I uninstall it completely?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello friend also works fors exynos s22u?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 6, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> Hello friend also works fors exynos s22u?

Click to collapse



Should work the same, I'm not sure though because I have Snapdragon and from what I've seen in the S22 Ultra forum, there's been a lot of complaints from Exynos users with many different bugs and battery problems. 

It sucks because they pay the same money for their phone but get a completely different chip with many issues, that is not right.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Se funziona lo stesso, non sono sicuro, anche se perché ho Snapdragon e da quello che ho visto nel forum S22 Ultra, ci sono state molte lamentele da parte di utenti di Exynos con molti insetti e problemi di batteria diversi.
> 
> Fa schifo perché pagano gli stessi soldi per il loro telefono ma ottengono un chip completamente diverso con molti problemi, non è giusto.

Click to collapse


I already did it on my exynos s22U but I do not find benefits for the moment I leave it like this or do a reset?


----------



## maor23 (Apr 6, 2022)

I have samsung remote in my settings, even when I disabled tips package. how I can get rid of it?


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Ultras don't have "adaptive" refresh rate under 20% brightness, so yes, it's normal. Try deleting refresh rate related commands you entered.

Click to collapse



I didn't enter any of redresh rate commands except i only put my max on 96 and min on 60. Maybe im gonna stick on both 96 for a moment so 96 and 60 not drastically flactuating too quick


----------



## vandjit (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi Guys, where can I find the latest app list?. Sorry but not so into XDA. Thanks


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 6, 2022)

Juunishinshou said:


> GOS set to ON, if I set to OFF I fear it will be dangerous for my phone as it heats up very HOT (literary very HOT).
> I test it on Genshin Impact.

Click to collapse



Try this. Turn GOS off or disable it, download Thermal Guardian from the Good Guardians app, and slide the temp to the left to -2 C. This helped with my overheating and didn't affect the performance of my game. Also debloat, debloat, debloat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Tried just now but when I put
> 
> 
> It's not going to 96hz its stuck at 60hz, Not working but if I run
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the trade off unfortunately, since OneUI 4.1.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

android_htc said:


> Ok, I have now factory reset my phone as the battery drain was totally insane.
> I am not 100% what caused it, but it started after I calibrated and restarted the phone as per the guidelines... but it's possible that the drain got triggered by some other changes which may have come into play after the restart (I remember re-enabling knox apks for Samsung Pay only)?
> Edit: the battery drain has now stopped after factory reset.

Click to collapse



Can you try calibrating again to see if the battery drain comes back ? You had GMS draining you battery it was obvious in your stats page.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Using your preset, Game Launcher and Game Booster are both in the "Uninstall" section of ADB, and Game Optimizing Service is on the "Disabled" tab. Should I uninstall it completely?

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall it, as many users have reported not being able to, disable it, then clear data from AppControl.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

maor23 said:


> I have samsung remote in my settings, even when I disabled tips package. how I can get rid of it?

Click to collapse



There's an adb command in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

vandjit said:


> Hi Guys, where can I find the latest app list?. Sorry but not so into XDA. Thanks

Click to collapse



In OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try this. Turn GOS off or disable it, download Thermal Guardian from the Good Guardians app, and slide the temp to the left to -2 C. This helped with my overheating and didn't affect the performance of my game. Also debloat, debloat, debloat.

Click to collapse



Look who's recommending debloating


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Look who's recommending debloating

Click to collapse



I never recommended NOT debloating 
I just hadn't gotten around to it. Plus I wanted to run the phone stock to compare it to when I eventually did debloat and see the difference in battery life.

I've only had this phone for a month bro, cut me some slack.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Remove Game Optimizing Service (GOS)​- Update *Game Booster *ONLY
> - Uninstall Updates for *Game Launcher* & *GOS*.
> (*GOS*: 3.5.03.1, *Game Launcher*: 6.0.01.3, *Game Booster*: 4.0.00.29)
> - Go to Game launcher, Game Booster, LABS, "Alternative Performance Management": *OFF*
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall GOS, here's how you disable it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> REMOVE BLOATWARE​- This is a list of *ALL *what's *removable *besides what's *needed for boot*.
> - This list doesn't contain *any feature*
> - Uncheck only what you need (features and apps).
> - Or go to "*Uninstall*" section in AC, search and restore the features you need.
> ...

Click to collapse



There has been a change in the debloat instructions, i now provide you the list of all deletable apps, and you build from it adding your features.
Feel free to conduct separate list of features for people to restore. Like "bixby" preset or "knox" etc.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 6, 2022)

Testing now, removing Device care ...​Along with samsung health service of course


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There has been a change in the debloat instructions, i now provide you the list of all deletable apps, and you build from it adding your features.
> Feel free to conduct separate list of features for people to restore. Like "bixby" preset or "knox" etc.

Click to collapse



This is much better, the previous one was quite confusing


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's the trade off unfortunately, since OneUI 4.1.

Click to collapse



First remote cannot be removed and now this one, Sad. I hope samsung will let us again.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> First remote cannot be removed and now this one, Sad. I hope samsung will let us again.

Click to collapse



I remove my remote via install android tips and disabled ot tru adbapp. Just right now only


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I remove my remote via install android tips and disabled ot tru adbapp. Just right now only

Click to collapse



In OneUI 4.1 april security patch updates, You cannot remove it anymore


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> In OneUI 4.1 april security patch updates, You cannot remove it anymore

Click to collapse






Im on 4.1 version


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> View attachment 5581487
> Im on 4.1 version

Click to collapse



Yes oneUI 4.1 works but Are you on April Patch or not? It doesn't works on April patch anymore


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 7, 2022)

Guys. Whoever experience that eye comfort shield is inactive and no other setting turned on regarding screen color but the phone screens looks like yellowish? Am i only one?


----------



## maor23 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There's an adb command in OP

Click to collapse



Can't find this. I can see only Manual adb command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys. Whoever experience that eye comfort shield is inactive and no other setting turned on regarding screen color but the phone screens looks like yellowish? Am i only one?

Click to collapse



Change screen mode


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can't find this. I can see only Manual adb command

Click to collapse



That's the one


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Apparently there's a new app that came with OneUI 4.1, that plays middleman when connected via USB to PC. Some report slower speeds, some say it drains battery. So i'm testing removing it

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/txs3wm


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## maor23 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's the one

Click to collapse



 Still got the remote support in settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apparently there's a new app that came with OneUI 4.1, that plays middleman when connected via USB to PC. Some report slower speeds, some say it drains battery. So i'm testing removing it
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS21/comments/txs3wm

Click to collapse


DO NOT UNINSTALL THIS!​(com.google.android.providers.media.module)​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> If you delete Device Care, then you no longer have access to battery/memory options, this option is gone, from settings

Click to collapse



Yes I'm testing it.


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes I'm testing it.

Click to collapse



device care, seems to affect the device quite a bit, if you uninstasll this, it became a mess


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> device care, seems to affect the device quite a bit, if you uninstasll this, it became a mess

Click to collapse



Not at all, the opposite actually, all micro lags are gone! Battery took a hit maybe since power is no longer managed. But device is very fast and smooth now.
Still not sure if it's device care or sdhms that's responsible for power management.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Well, finished my test. Ran my battery down more than I intended (by 7%) but wow the SOT is so nice!  Keep in mind I limit my battery to 85% charge so it probably would be even better with a full charge.

This is with a mostly full debloat (restored some stuff like ims services, mms, wifi calling, and samsung keyboard.) GOS on because it refused to disable or uninstall. (Will try removing it again.) Half brightness. Adaptive refresh rate of 24hz - 96hz via GalaxyMaxHz. Battery Calibration Pro 1.4 ran as well. Debloating was for sure the way to go.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It could also be, the Media Storage app or combination, i realy had issues, couldn't even take a screenshot, I don't know which app is responsible, but I tried your new debloat preset, there are conflicts in it. Or is this again model and firmware related (S22Ultra ? Exynos?..April patch?) I restored the apps, everything functions normally again

Click to collapse



Yes it was it
com.google.android.providers.media.module
Don't delete this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> This are my stable Geekbench scores this days, before fluctuated a lot  [S22 Ultra Exynos SM-S908B/DS April Update]
> 
> View attachment 5581623
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems pretty stable, good for you


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It could also be, the Media Storage app or combination, i realy had issues, couldn't even take a screenshot, I don't know which app is responsible, but I tried your new debloat preset, there are conflicts in it. Or is this again model and firmware related (S22Ultra ? Exynos?..April patch?) I restored the apps, everything functions normally again

Click to collapse



I am planing to factory reset my device and apply preset. What about apps and settings restore? Did you restore via smartswitch or google restore ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Well, finished my test. Ran my battery down more than I intended (by 7%) but wow the SOT is so nice!  Keep in mind I limit my battery to 85% charge so it probably would be even better with a full charge.
> 
> This is with a mostly full debloat (restored some stuff like ims services, mms, wifi calling, and samsung keyboard.) GOS on because it refused to disable or uninstall. (Will try removing it again.) Half brightness. Adaptive refresh rate of 24hz - 96hz via GalaxyMaxHz. Battery Calibration Pro 1.4 ran as well. Debloating was for sure the way to go.

Click to collapse



Which app u debloated? Can u send me a list? Thx


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Which app u debloated? Can u send me a list? Thx

Click to collapse



I just followed along with the OP. Selected what I needed to keep and what I could uninstall. Here's my current presets.


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I just followed along with the OP. Selected what I needed to keep and what I could uninstall. Here's my current presets.

Click to collapse



Snapdragon right?


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Snapdragon right?

Click to collapse



Yep US Snapdragon. Surprisingly no April update yet on my device.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I am aware of that, maybe that has to do with that priority went to the exynos, because it had more problems

Click to collapse



That is a possibility.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> I am planing to factory reset my device and apply preset. What about apps and settings restore? Did you restore via smartswitch or google restore ?

Click to collapse



We don't recommend using smartswitch. I use Samsung cloud restore, and Google automatic restore.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I just followed along with the OP. Selected what I needed to keep and what I could uninstall. Here's my current presets.

Click to collapse



U uninstalld all these apps without issues?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Link to Calb app is dead in OP. New link
> Battery Calb app
> The link was linked to my Mega Cloud​

Click to collapse



Updated OP now, thank you


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> U uninstalld all these apps without issues?

Click to collapse



Haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> U uninstalld all these apps without issues?

Click to collapse



All apps listed in OP can be uninstalled without issue, you just have to choose what to keep


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Is better to disable or to uninstall?


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 7, 2022)

Unable to pair galaxy watch 4 after apply preset. Unable to pass review screen... Any help ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Is better to disable or to uninstall?

Click to collapse



Uninstall is better, you only disable when it's not possible to uninstall (like GOS or SDHMS)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Unable to pair galaxy watch 4 after apply preset. Unable to pass review screen... Any help ?

Click to collapse



Restore "connectivity" and "companion" apps


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Apr 7, 2022)

hi,

I cannot change password when I start tethering where is it?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

I put all these app on deep sleep but they always send notification.. why? How can I fix this issue? In order putting app in deep sleep is better also to hibernat app? (I use app hibernator).


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I put all these app on deep sleep but they always send notification.. why? How can I fix this issue? In order putting app in deep sleep is better also to hibernat app? (I use app hibernator).

Click to collapse



What issue ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> hi,
> 
> I cannot change password when I start tethering where is it?View attachment 5581695

Click to collapse



Click on "Mobile hotspot"


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Click on "Mobile hotspot"

Click to collapse



aha! cool thanks i was expecting to have some 3 dots in right corner... cheers


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What issue ?

Click to collapse



I have all apps in advanced sleep but when i don't use apps or my devices is sleeping I receive always notification from deep sleep app. Sorry for bad english


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Apr 7, 2022)

and how to check if GOS and other game apps are removed? i dont play at all need better battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I have all apps in advanced sleep but when i don't use apps or my devices is sleeping I receive always notification from deep sleep app. Sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



Apps in deep sleep don't "die", they just wake up less frequently. Make sure they're in "deep sleep", and put them to restricted in app info


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> Any idea what package name is of Remote Support in Settings screen, can't find anything about it. Or is it hidden On purpose? When u activate it, it installs Smart Tutor app

Click to collapse



Steps to disable it are in OP


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apps in deep sleep don't "die", they just wake up less frequently. Make sure they're in "deep sleep", and put them to restricted in app info

Click to collapse



Ok, is recommended also to freeze app with hibernator?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

I disabled all bloatware that i don't use, but, user apps need to freeze when i'm not using them. So is useful to hibernate user app?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disable User Manual/Tips/Remote Support (Setting item)​- Install *Samsung Tips from Galaxy Store*
> *- adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.app.tips
> - adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0
> - adb shell settings put system remote_control 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated Steps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I disabled all bloatware that i don't use, but, user apps need to freeze when i'm not using them. So is useful to hibernate user app?

Click to collapse



No, not useful at all


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated Steps

Click to collapse



It still doesn't work on, I'm on April patch S22 T_T


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Put them in deep sleep, no app needed, and turn off notification per app if you wish

Click to collapse



the fact is not notification as itself, but apps that send notification keeps open in background


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, not useful at all

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> and how to check if GOS and other game apps are removed? i dont play at all need better battery life

Click to collapse



In settings app or in AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Ok, is recommended also to freeze app with hibernator?

Click to collapse



No i don't recommend


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> It still doesn't work on, I'm on April patch S22 T_T

Click to collapse




Dj daudi said:


> Same here

Click to collapse



Everytime i find a solution, they cancel it and change things


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Integrated software is enough


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Everytime i find a solution, they cancel it and change things

Click to collapse



That's sad samsung dont want us, Everytime I accidentally click, It automatically install Smart Tutor withiout prompt or permission to go to galaxy store or what :< Damn Samsung


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> That's sad samsung dont want us, Everytime I accidentally click, It automatically install Smart Tutor withiout prompt or permission to go to galaxy store or what :< Damn Samsung

Click to collapse



I don't have april update yet, so i can't test. Can you try on your side different combinations ? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Unlock More Gallery Features​- Go to *Gallery App*, *Settings*, *About*.
> - Tap version number *multiple times*
> - You'll find more options under "*Labs*"

Click to collapse



Literally no one commented on this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Remove Game Optimizing Service (GOS)​- Right after a factory reset (best chance)
> *- adb shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos*
> If it doesn't work (reappears after reboot):
> *- adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
> - adb shell pm clear --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos*

Click to collapse



Updated till further tests are conducted (in a month or so, ramadhan is exhausting me)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Same problem, S21 on first OneUI 4.1 march update and can't get rid of that.


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 7, 2022)

How often do apps check for notification if they are in deep sleep?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> How often do apps check for notification if they are in deep sleep?

Click to collapse



It says "never", you can read descrition


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

So anyone here that has managed to disable Game Booster/Launcher stuff and GOS, any overheating or negative side-effects?


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apps in deep sleep don't "die", they just wake up less frequently. Make sure they're in "deep sleep", and put them to restricted in app info

Click to collapse



I thought you said they wake up less frequently.  I was just curious how often they wake up.

Like if I put McDonald's app in deep sleep, will it still notify me when there is a special deal?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> So anyone here that has managed to disable Game Booster/Launcher stuff and GOS, any overheating or negative side-effects?

Click to collapse



It gets hot when I'm playing games or on Whatsapp video call, anything that drains the battery severely. Also noticed it gets very warm when uploading any file over 1GB to Google Drive. 

I use Thermal Guardian and set it to -2 degrees to the left.

This is with performance limit and thermal control both enabled via adb commands. Processing speed is on Optimized, and debloated over 200 apps.

Idk how else to remedy the situation so I've just concluded that the S22U has thermal issues because of the new chip, and move on with my life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> So anyone here that has managed to disable Game Booster/Launcher stuff and GOS, any overheating or negative side-effects?

Click to collapse



Did you read OP?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I thought you said they wake up less frequently.  I was just curious how often they wake up.
> 
> Like if I put McDonald's app in deep sleep, will it still notify me when there is a special deal?

Click to collapse



No you won't, it says in description


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No you won't, it says in description

Click to collapse



No, it send notifications. Happens to me with Tiktok, Insta, XDA and others.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It gets hot when I'm playing games or on Whatsapp video call, anything that drains the battery severely. I use Thermal Guardian and set it to -2 degrees to the left.
> 
> This is with performance limit and thermal control both enabled via adb commands. Processing speed is on Optimized, and debloated over 200 apps.
> 
> Idk how else to remedy the situation so I've just concluded that the S22U has thermal issues because of the new chip, and move on with my life.

Click to collapse



I can literally charge while gaming and temps don't go over 35. I think you have a problem, you should dig in.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> No, it send notifications. Happens to me with Tiktok, Insta, XDA and others.

Click to collapse



It's not in deep sleep then


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's not in deep sleep then

Click to collapse



I send screen, all are in deep sleep. (More than 80 apps). Because of this I asked how to stop app working on background


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> No, it send notifications. Happens to me with Tiktok, Insta, XDA and others.

Click to collapse



If you open them they are active for a short time after you close them and can send notifications


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I can literally charge while gaming and temps don't go over 35. I think you have a problem, you should dig in.

Click to collapse



Try that with COD Mobile running on Max frame rate, good luck lol. 

I'm not playing Candy Crush here . 

Most games are not optimized for the new SoC in the S22U, that's up to the game developers not Samsung.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It gets hot when I'm playing games or on Whatsapp video call, anything that drains the battery severely. Also noticed it gets very warm when uploading any file over 1GB to Google Drive.
> 
> I use Thermal Guardian and set it to -2 degrees to the left.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright thanks! I'll be giving it a try shortly.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> If you open them they are active for a short time after you close them and can send notifications

Click to collapse



Not, cause when I don't use my S10+ (in example in long study session) it always notify, tiktok more than other, also Owlgram (or Telegram) and other app


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Alright thanks! I'll be giving it a try shortly.

Click to collapse



After you've changed the thermal threshold, click on Additional settings and check the box that says "Limit CPU boosting when heating"


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Does anyone know if there is any way to activate Power Saving Mode while keeping location ON? It's very important my location stays on at all times, but I want to see how much juice I can get by using power saving mode as I've never done so in my life lol. 

The last time I used power saving mode was in my Note 4


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Then you better off, this way, without installing new app. First Go to here," *Do not disturb*", add all your apps, which you do not want to be disturbd by notifications, after that, put all the apps you not need  in Deep Sleep, the other way around is not possible, because then the apps are hidden wont show up
> 
> View attachment 5581797

Click to collapse



My problem isn't notification, my problem is that these apps sending notification drains a little battery in background, deep sleep should not allow these. I know "do not disturb" function but it's not the correct answer for the issue


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I send screen, all are in deep sleep. (More than 80 apps). Because of this I asked how to stop app working on background

Click to collapse



Restore SDHMS if you removed it, and "SM" apps in AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I noticed that changes in developer options  OP recover after.
> 
> Reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I send screen, all are in deep sleep. (More than 80 apps). Because of this I asked how to stop app working on background

Click to collapse



Just read what's written up top


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> If you open them they are active for a short time after you close them and can send notifications

Click to collapse



Obviously yes, i didn't think it was worth mentionning


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I think he is right, just tested in Telegram, and i also get notifications

Click to collapse



The problem is that i'm not Samsung, i didn't invent the feature. It's off topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any way to activate Power Saving Mode while keeping location ON? It's very important my location stays on at all times, but I want to see how much juice I can get by using power saving mode as I've never done so in my life lol.
> 
> The last time I used power saving mode was in my Note 4

Click to collapse



You don't need power saving, in your case, it won't do you any good


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore SDHMS if you removed it, and "SM" apps in AppControl

Click to collapse



I'll try, thx


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> After you've changed the thermal threshold, click on Additional settings and check the box that says "Limit CPU boosting when heating"

Click to collapse



You're on the Snapdragon version right? Would you mind running a Geekbench for me? Morbidly curious what your scores are.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> The changes we made, wont stay, after reboot, wipe cache,and app repair, changes in developper option

Click to collapse



What changes exactly?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> You're on the Snapdragon version right? Would you mind running a Geekbench for me? Morbidly curious what your scores are.

Click to collapse



Yes, US Snapdragon SM-S908U1.
I stopped using Geekbench, all it does is make my device super hot and gives me different results all the time, very inconsistent for me. But I attached a few.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You don't need power saving, in your case, it won't do you any good

Click to collapse



Ay Ay captain!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Any,.....Backgr Check and Susp.
> 
> btw, i have never mentioned this before, but on my Exynos, it seems that i do not have Multicore Packet Scheduler option, i am using adb command, as in OP. Because you said in one of the posts that it is in exynos.
> 
> But not on the S22 Ultra, then you are now aware of this

Click to collapse



They stick for me, maybe because they're not supported on your device. Just delete them then and don't set them


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yes, US Snapdragon SM-S908U1.
> I stopped using Geekbench, all it does is make my device super hot and gives me different results all the time, very inconsistent for me. But I attached a few.

Click to collapse



I see what you mean, my runs are all over the place as well; however your scores are better than mine so far overall. I am in a thick case (Supcase UB Pro) so maybe I'm thermal throttling more.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yes, US Snapdragon SM-S908U1.
> I stopped using Geekbench, all it does is make my device super hot and gives me different results all the time, very inconsistent for me. But I attached a few.

Click to collapse



Inconsistent, indeed.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I see what you mean, my runs are all over the place as well; however your scores are better than mine so far overall. I am in a thick case (Supcase UB Pro) so maybe I'm thermal throttling more.

Click to collapse



Here is one I just literally did out of curiosity.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 7, 2022)

Snspdragon user here.  I'm coming from a fresh factory reset. Something weird is going on in background usage limits.  There's no apps in any category and when I try to add apps in any category no apps appear in the list. See pics. The only thing I've applied from OP so far is the suspend cached apps in developer options. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I see what you mean, my runs are all over the place as well; however your scores are better than mine so far overall. I am in a thick case (Supcase UB Pro) so maybe I'm thermal throttling more.

Click to collapse



This is the best score from an S21. You can take that as a baseline for comparison.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Snspdragon user here.  I'm coming from a fresh factory reset. Something weird is going on in background usage limits.  There's no apps in any category and when I try to add apps in any category no apps appear in the list. See pics. The only thing I've applied from OP so far is the suspend cached apps in developer options. Any thoughts? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Restore SDHMS


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Inconsistent, indeed.

Click to collapse



I will say they are much more on the higher side once the device was settled and I stopped tweaking it. The previous 800 score was when I was going back and forth with my settings and adb commands and what not. With all the debloat and my settings, they stay around 1200 single and 3300 multi. I'm happy with how fast my device is so I don't really care. And I'm getting 8 hours from 85-15% so I can't really complain. 

I'm content with these settings and won't be making any more changes soon. Except more debloating haha


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Here is one I just literally did out of curiosity. View attachment 5581823

Click to collapse



Here's a little OP curiosity


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's a little OP curiosity

Click to collapse



Nice bro. I think it's all pretty meaningless for us nerds that can actually visually tell how our device is performing. I don't need Geekbench to tell me when my device is under-performing or over-performing, we have our own ways to tell.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Nice bro. I think it's all pretty meaningless for us nerds that can actually visually tell how our device is performing. I don't need Geekbench to tell me when my device is under-performing or over-performing, we have our own ways to tell.

Click to collapse



Haha true that; I just have a thing for numbers sometimes


----------



## Lurien (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore SDHMS

Click to collapse



I haven't uninstalled anything yet. Haven't gotten to debloat yet since factory resetting


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I see what you mean, my runs are all over the place as well; however your scores are better than mine so far overall. I am in a thick case (Supcase UB Pro) so maybe I'm thermal throttling more.

Click to collapse



Don't be fooled, if you look at the dates, these Geekbench runs were not back to back at the same time, they were on different dates using different settings. The one I just posted couple posts above is from today.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 7, 2022)

Lurien said:


> I haven't uninstalled anything yet. Haven't gotten to debloat yet since factory resetting

Click to collapse



Nevermind. I had disabled it. Thanks!


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Did you try to turn off backgroud data per app?

Click to collapse



Yes


Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore SDHMS if you removed it, and "SM" apps in AppControl

Click to collapse



"SM" app which is?


----------



## Lurien (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Yes
> 
> "SM" app which is?

Click to collapse



I got it sorted out. I had disabled SMHMS. Thanks


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I will say they are much more on the higher side once the device was settled and I stopped tweaking it. The previous 800 score was when I was going back and forth with my settings and adb commands and what not. With all the debloat and my settings, they stay around 1200 single and 3300 multi. I'm happy with how fast my device is so I don't really care. And I'm getting 8 hours from 85-15% so I can't really complain.
> 
> I'm content with these settings and won't be making any more changes soon. Except more debloating haha

Click to collapse



I am seeing similar scores now: my Single-core seems to be dragging it's feet a tad at 1030 but I am getting 3300 - 3400 multi.

Edit: changed restricted device performance to 0,0 and bam. 1200 single, 3400 multi.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 7, 2022)

Snapdragon user here. When I first got the phone I restored stuff with smartswitch. I didn't necessarily experience the terrible lag and stutters but something just didnt feel right. Didn't feel smooth all around. I had done the debloat and applied some commands from the OP but I then decided to factory reset like suggested in the OP and start over.  Since resetting, I havent apllied anything yet but the phone feels way more improved in its fluidity.  Feels just right. I know it can improve and I will debloat at some point again but the way its running right now I can say that all that I need is to improve battery.  Right now I'm probably getting 6 to 6.5 hrs of SOT. Anyway  I just wanted to point that out and thanks to all involved in this thread.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I am seeing similar scores now: my Single-core seems to be dragging it's feet a tad at 1030 but I am getting 3300 - 3400 multi.

Click to collapse



Nice bro. Wonder when we'll get the April update, I see it's like over 1gb. I'm waiting for it to be available on samfrew and I'll flash it via Odin.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Nice bro. Wonder when we'll get the April update, I see it's like over 1gb. I'm waiting for it to be available on samfrew and I'll flash it via Odin.

Click to collapse



Hopefully soon haha.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> It wont go away, I can only delete online manual
> 
> View attachment 5581705

Click to collapse



Install android tips on samsung store then disable it on ADBApp with delete cahes options


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 7, 2022)

Did you deactivate or activate adaptive battery?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Guys I don't mean to brag but I'm getting 45 weeks SOT in just 5 hours, this is amazing. Everything set to max and phone turned OFF.

Also, connected to the charger 24/7.



My photoshop skills need some work though.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Install android tips on samsung store then disable it on ADBApp with delete cahes options

Click to collapse



I already told you we are one April Patch S22 series. It wont work anymore here.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Perhaps off-topic, but very interesting
> 
> Gos seems to has an effect on,not only games, but also apps that can burden the AP - There are opinions that it reduces the performance of all services and applications on the GOS list. In the case of European models, it is said that there are some that are not installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing write-up bro, much needed and appreciated. You should make this a separate thread for others, I'm sure they will find it really useful. I basically had to find out all of this on my own, but you have written it very clearly and concise. Excellent job.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Amazing write-up bro, much needed and appreciated. You should make this a separate thread for others, I'm sure they will find it really useful. I basically had to find out all of this on my own, but you have written it very clearly and concise. Excellent job.

Click to collapse



When we can disabled GOS, Why we need such this thing? Doesn't disabling the GOS itselft prevents all the functionality of the app? Or not?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> When we can disabled GOS, Why we need such this thing? Doesn't disabling the GOS itselft prevents all the functionality of the app? Or not?

Click to collapse



Yeah what @Dj daudi said. If you're not a heavy gamer I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Have you seen the spoiler? Interesting for developpers.
> 
> *Samsung explanation*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't speak for other games but I've put thousands of hours into COD Mobile at a high level and I can guarantee that GOS does nothing good for this game in particular.

It runs at max performance with GOS, game Booster, and game launcher completely disabled.

I wish Golden Reviewer and other YouTubers would stop using Genshin Impact when benchmarking a phone's performance and chip capabilities. It's hardly as demanding or performance heavy a game compared to others. Not that many people even play it and it's not optimized across the board.

Sorry for getting the thread off-topic.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Nice bro. I think it's all pretty meaningless for us nerds that can actually visually tell how our device is performing. I don't need Geekbench to tell me when my device is under-performing or over-performing, we have our own ways to tell.

Click to collapse



Great thing said


----------



## George Musat (Apr 7, 2022)

digital wellbeing is safe to uninstall?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



but what about health platform? galaxy wearable will work well?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 7, 2022)

com.samsung.android.service.health this one


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh
Have you tried the Universal Android Debloater GUI?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I have, i found app control better

Click to collapse



Yeah this one is kinda ugly ngl. It doesn't show the app icons like ADB App Control but it does have built-in recommended presets based on how little or how much you wanna debloat. It also tells you what the package does when you click on it, and what you will be sacrificing if you disable it, which can be useful for others who are too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

So here is something interesting. I decided to use Adaptive Battery turned on for a full cycle to see what difference it would make and it did not make it worse or better. Battery life still good. I wonder how long it takes to "adapt".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Added *my own personal debloat list*, feel free to use it.​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I am seeing similar scores now: my Single-core seems to be dragging it's feet a tad at 1030 but I am getting 3300 - 3400 multi.
> 
> Edit: changed restricted device performance to 0,0 and bam. 1200 single, 3400 multi.

Click to collapse



That's why i layed all those options for you guys to play with, you're welcome


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Yes
> 
> "SM" app which is?

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.scpm
com.samsung.android.sm.policy
com.sec.android.sdhms


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Nice bro. Wonder when we'll get the April update, I see it's like over 1gb. I'm waiting for it to be available on samfrew and I'll flash it via Odin.

Click to collapse



1.5GB for S22, has a lot of improvements. 200mb for S21 and nothing new besides some colors and security patch


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> Did you deactivate or activate adaptive battery?

Click to collapse



Just read OP before asking please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Guys I don't mean to brag but I'm getting 45 weeks SOT in just 5 hours, this is amazing. Everything set to max and phone turned OFF.
> 
> Also, connected to the charger 24/7.View attachment 5581885
> 
> My photoshop skills need some work though.

Click to collapse



16h of SOT in 14h time frame, how crazy could that be


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Perhaps off-topic, but very interesting
> 
> Gos seems to has an effect on,not only games, but also apps that can burden the AP - There are opinions that it reduces the performance of all services and applications on the GOS list. In the case of European models, it is said that there are some that are not installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great work you got there, and no it's not off-topic we just want to improve our phones.
The thing is, none of this is necessary, since disabling GOS, then deleting app data, using AppControl, garantees that there will be no connecting or updating in the future. As you can see here in my own phone, i restored GOS, then used 2nd method to "just" disable it and it works fine.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Amazing write-up bro, much needed and appreciated. You should make this a separate thread for others, I'm sure they will find it really useful. I basically had to find out all of this on my own, but you have written it very clearly and concise. Excellent job.

Click to collapse



I agree here! You can name it "all ways to get rid of GOS" and you can also add mine at the top for people to try them, from easiest to most complicated. I'll give you a shootout in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> When we can disabled GOS, Why we need such this thing? Doesn't disabling the GOS itselft prevents all the functionality of the app? Or not?

Click to collapse



Yes it does, but the more ways to do it, the better.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yeah what @Dj daudi said. If you're not a heavy gamer I wouldn't worry about it.

Click to collapse



Even for heavy gaming, Simple methods work fine, you can test on your own


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I can't speak for other games but I've put thousands of hours into COD Mobile at a high level and I can guarantee that GOS does nothing good for this game in particular.
> 
> It runs at max performance with GOS, game Booster, and game launcher completely disabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GOS does nothing good for any game or app that uses more that a fraction of your device's power. That's its whole purpose


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> digital wellbeing is safe to uninstall?

Click to collapse



I'm thinking of banning you from here, george


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Have you tried the Universal Android Debloater GUI?

Click to collapse



Yes, i tried it. ADB AC is way better.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 7, 2022)

com.google.android.ims
I see you have this one uninstalled but i m scared to uninstall it,what i will loose?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yeah this one is kinda ugly ngl. It doesn't show the app icons like ADB App Control but it does have built-in recommended presets based on how little or how much you wanna debloat. It also tells you what the package does when you click on it, and what you will be sacrificing if you disable it, which can be useful for others who are too lazy to look it up.

Click to collapse



"recommended" is a personal thing. It's a hit or miss


----------



## George Musat (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm thinking of banning you from here, george

Click to collapse



whyyyy,what i did wrong now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So here is something interesting. I decided to use Adaptive Battery turned on for a full cycle to see what difference it would make and it did not make it worse or better. Battery life still good. I wonder how long it takes to "adapt".

Click to collapse



9h or 8h of SOT are both good, but 9h is better. You can scale this down or up, the effect is negligible if on, but important to know it doesn't "help"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I found an article that says lowering or increasing refresh rate has no effect on battery as much. That is why i put my peak/min refresh Rate both at 120 for smoothness.  Why lowering if it has not that much effect.
> View attachment 5582079

Click to collapse



You're confusing high with adaptive. I agree that adaptive 120 doesn't hurt battery life that much compared to static 60, yes, but static 120 will cut your battery life in half.
also, keep in mind that higher refresh rate induces higher temps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

George Musat said:


> com.google.android.ims
> I see you have this one uninstalled but i m scared to uninstall it,what i will loose?

Click to collapse



Just try, if you lose something, restore, it's as simple as that. At least, you know it won't get you to a bootloop because i tested all of them. But loosing features isn't my concern here, because to each one their "important" feature.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Added *my own personal debloat list*, feel free to use it.​

Click to collapse



Dang bro you got 323 apps disabled!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Wow, i just compared your preset, with mine, they are Identical, except for the Spen which i have, features and some other stuff i use, but otherwise they are just like a mirror

Click to collapse



See ? We're minimalistic tech heads!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Dang bro you got 323 apps disabled!

Click to collapse



I don't disable, i either uninstall, or uninstall


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Maybe mention in OP that people read carefully before asking questions

Click to collapse



It seems too obvious to mention


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't disable, i either uninstall, or uninstall

Click to collapse



Lol my bad that's what I meant. I only have about 260 uninstalled. I like certain things and don't mind keeping them.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> You're right about that, you have to make a decision for yourself, what your preference is, I think performance is more important than battery for myself Find a middle way

Click to collapse



You can still use adaptive, but instead of 1-120 for S22U, you can go 60-120. Which improves performance, and doesn't destroy battery like static 120.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> The first time I had done 1-120 but I never see adaptive going lower than 24 on my ultra, how is that possible?

Click to collapse



From my experience with my S22U the lowest the screen will go is 10hz. However the adaptive smoothing gets kind of funky and erratic when it goes that low especially with Youtube videos. So honestly I'd do the default 24hz on the low end, or 60hz on the low end. On the high end 120hz is really nice, however I cant really feel a difference from 96hz so I just stick to 24hz - 96hz.


----------



## omnimax (Apr 7, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> When I tried loggin in to Samsung Health my phone would reboot, after restoring "com.samsung.kmlsagent" I could log in fine. I tried uninstall it after and all seems fine, so it was just needed for the login face. Right now I got it disable so i can activate it if needed.
> 
> Don't know if it's essential for anything else.

Click to collapse



I'm still not able to login to the Samsung Health app - stuck in an endless loop of sign-in and continue and it jumps back to sign-in again :/ Enabling kmlsaget didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> In the old days when smartphones had small battery capacity and slow chargers, ..then I would go for battery optimization, but nowadays, with fast chargers and large battery, I prefer speed

Click to collapse



i agree with this man right here. +1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> The first time I had done 1-120 but I never see adaptive going lower than 24 on my ultra, how is that possible?

Click to collapse



That's how samsung's algos work, no idea.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> View attachment 5582153
> 
> View attachment 5582167
> 
> I have never seen it lower then 24, Is that supposed to be the case?

Click to collapse



MCF is enabled there, you should check OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 7, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> From my experience with my S22U the lowest the screen will go is 10hz. However the adaptive smoothing gets kind of funky and erratic when it goes that low especially with Youtube videos. So honestly I'd do the default 24hz on the low end, or 60hz on the low end. On the high end 120hz is really nice, however I cant really feel a difference from 96hz so I just stick to 24hz - 96hz.

Click to collapse



Try 60-96, eliminates drop frames


----------



## marko94 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can still use adaptive, but instead of 1-120 for S22U, you can go 60-120. Which improves performance, and doesn't destroy battery like static 120.

Click to collapse



What is your suggestion for S22plus ?


----------



## omnimax (Apr 7, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Did you delete Samsung Account app?

Click to collapse



You're a genius


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid once again thank you! Changing screen mode helps me to elimante "yellowish effects"  on my some part or my screen. My screen turns back to normal again vivid white view lights and colorfull. not that typical samsung had yellowish effects on screen anymore.

So my final verdict guys. I think this is important especially on like me has a OCD personality about things. I think atleast in a week try to change ur screen mode from vivid to natural, stay on natural for a while then go back at vivid again. then alternate. 

Is it me or i think this is how calibrating the screen its just exercising your screen.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

Disregard what he's saying to do in the post,
But this seems to be the only way I'm able to access the optimize battery usage setting that's hidden from us. 

S22 Ultra battery life fix - 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/S22Ultra/comments/twzb9e


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey Hamid thanks for this work i appreciate it 
i applied your preset on my S21+ and i'm missing the search icon on the settings menu 
could you help me restore it ??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Must be disabled?
> 
> This below is from your preset
> 
> View attachment 5582209

Click to collapse



If you use mcf then just keep it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

marko94 said:


> What is your suggestion for S22plus ?

Click to collapse



Same, 60-120


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hamid once again thank you! Changing screen mode helps me to elimante "yellowish effects"  on my some part or my screen. My screen turns back to normal again vivid white view lights and colorfull. not that typical samsung had yellowish effects on screen anymore.
> 
> So my final verdict guys. I think this is important especially on like me has a OCD personality about things. I think atleast in a week try to change ur screen mode from vivid to natural, stay on natural for a while then go back at vivid again. then alternate.
> 
> Is it me or i think this is how calibrating the screen its just exercising your screen.

Click to collapse



Great, you're welcome.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Disregard what he's saying to do in the post,
> But this seems to be the only way I'm able to access the optimize battery usage setting that's hidden from us.
> 
> S22 Ultra battery life fix -
> ...

Click to collapse



I use vanced microg to access that menu, i don't know why it's hidden


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Hey Hamid thanks for this work i appreciate it
> i applied your preset on my S21+ and i'm missing the search icon on the settings menu
> could you help me restore it ??

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome
Restore settings suggestions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> might not be related but how can I use banking apps while having developer options enabled? I can't do pretty much anything without them but I need my banking apps too, any help?
> 
> on that same topic, does disabling dev opts  undo any of these optimizations or something? (specifically the adb ones)

Click to collapse



Yes, that's not related, delete this please


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you use mcf then just keep it

Click to collapse



Whats mcf and what's it's usage?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Whats mcf and what's it's usage?

Click to collapse



Multi connectivity, no idea what it does, i don't use it


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 8, 2022)

i did factory reset.. Restored data via samsung cloud..Applied op adb command and de bloated.. My phone  is laggin a lot.. Tried clearing cache apps via recovery, app booster ..But still phone is lagging...Refresh rate 10-96 via galaxy mhz app... Using S22 Ultra Snapdragon Version.... Little help required....


----------



## edwardob (Apr 8, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> might not be related but how can I use banking apps while having developer options enabled? I can't do pretty much anything without them but I need my banking apps too, any help?
> 
> on that same topic, does disabling dev opts  undo any of these optimizations or something? (specifically the adb ones)

Click to collapse



my banking apps ...3 of them work fine with Dev mode enabled.... always did    
must be something else effect you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> i did factory reset.. Restored data via samsung cloud..Applied op adb command and de bloated.. My phone  is laggin a lot.. Tried clearing cache apps via recovery, app booster ..But still phone is lagging...Refresh rate 10-96 via galaxy mhz app... Using S22 Ultra Snapdragon Version.... Little help required....

Click to collapse



Can you eliminate GMR completely and see if it's the same ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 8, 2022)

- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
what is this command for? Performance and battery will be better or not? On my phone default is "null"


----------



## omnimax (Apr 8, 2022)

Isn't this wrong? Peak should be 120?

Choose what settings suit you best *(1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 60.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 120.0*


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Reap OP, exactly what it sais
> Default is 1,1. You can change it to 0,0. May cause more heat and battery drain

Click to collapse



Ok thx


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you eliminate GMR completely and see if it's the same ?

Click to collapse



Tried eliminating gmr to..still feels laggy...from your preset i only enabled things needed for my galaxy watch 4 to work...


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 8, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh
Delete


----------



## omnimax (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Maybe add this to OP:
> 
> *Internet speed settings. "Increasing Logger buffer size"*
> ...

Click to collapse



This has nothing to do with Internet speed - it's only relevant for the logging function (I've turned it off)

"Increasing the buffer size would allow you to capture more logs in the buffer, and reducing the probability of an overwrite in case of high-frequency logs. Setting the option to "OFF" would disable logging.

These only impact logcat. It is not related to dmesg. "dmesg" prints the message buffer of kernel."


----------



## George Musat (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> if it doesn't add anything I'll delete it, I came across it by chance. That's why i said maybe, and not Put this in OP. I am just looking for more improvements, who can add something.

Click to collapse



i heard it is better to keep it at 256


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

So, 6h straight of watching 1080p videos. Screen was at 120hz and i got 50% left.
Totals out to 12h of sot !?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So, 6h straight of watching 1080p videos. Screen was at 120hz and i got 50% left.
> Totals out to 12h of sot !?

Click to collapse



How... my S10+ doesn't have this sot


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 8, 2022)

Seems like the new update on Galaxy Wearable can't connect my BudsPro. Although i can use it on my phone but cant open werable anymore to see it. it says only scanning. Any work around? I know this not connected on the presets because i can open wearable for a while before it happens.


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 8, 2022)

AT&T S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB, 

So if i can achieve this without using the setups here. I get over 10hrs SOT i do have min 60hrz to max 120hrz have processing speed on and extra brightness on display WQHD with 120hrz, and no i don't use power saving mode.
This means the ones here doing theses tweaks here should get more battery life

*PS* no tweaks added at all, only thing i have is AT&T bloatware disabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> - adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> what is this command for? Performance and battery will be better or not? On my phone default is "null"

Click to collapse



You can leave it like it is, or just set it to default for battery, or set it to 0,0 for performance


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Isn't this wrong? Peak should be 120?
> 
> Choose what settings suit you best *(1/10/24/48/60/96/120)
> - adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 60.0
> - adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 120.0*

Click to collapse



Yes, just reversed values, sorry for that little mistake


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Just wanna say. *THANKS!*
> You put lot of time/effort to realize this, and that everyone in his own way makes his phone a bit user-friendly to his taste.
> _And also thanks to *everyone* who contributes in this thread!_

Click to collapse



Hey you're welcome, and thank you guys for helping to make this a better thread, you've all contributed, and i thank you for that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Tried eliminating gmr to..still feels laggy...from your preset i only enabled things needed for my galaxy watch 4 to work...

Click to collapse



Okay, undo debloating ? restore everything and tell me if it's really the problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Edit: sorry, i didn't see that Hamid changed the value and explanation in OP. But Default is 1,1, you can change the value to 0,0 might cause more heat and battery.

Click to collapse



Yeah i changed it, so i don't focus too much on performance.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

omnimax said:


> This has nothing to do with Internet speed - it's only relevant for the logging function (I've turned it off)
> 
> "Increasing the buffer size would allow you to capture more logs in the buffer, and reducing the probability of an overwrite in case of high-frequency logs. Setting the option to "OFF" would disable logging.
> 
> These only impact logcat. It is not related to dmesg. "dmesg" prints the message buffer of kernel."

Click to collapse



Thanks for the explanation, wouldn't have done it better. And thank you @Dj daudi for suggesting that. I've already studied that feature and tested its variables, and no, it has no impact, neither on performance nor on battery life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i heard it is better to keep it at 256

Click to collapse



You heard wrong, george, i disable it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I guess this is wrong, shouldn't it be the other way around?
> 
> View attachment 5582589

Click to collapse



Yes, you're right, i've already fixed it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Seems like the new update on Galaxy Wearable can't connect my BudsPro. Although i can use it on my phone but cant open werable anymore to see it. it says only scanning. Any work around? I know this not connected on the presets because i can open wearable for a while before it happens.

Click to collapse



Try restoring mcf apps, and commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Venom0642 said:


> AT&T S22 Ultra 5G Snapdragon 512GB, View attachment 5582629So if i can achieve this without using the setups here. I get over 10hrs SOT i do have min 60hrz to max 120hrz have processing speed on and extra brightness on display WQHD with 120hrz, and no i don't use power saving mode.
> This means the ones here doing theses tweaks here should get more battery life
> 
> *PS* no tweaks added at all, only thing i have is AT&T bloatware disabled.

Click to collapse



That's not how things work.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 8, 2022)

Those who claim 10 plus hrs of SOT must be on wifi all day. Can't be on mobile network all day and get those kind of stats.  Or is it possible? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Those who claim 10 plus hrs of SOT must be on wifi all day. Can't be on mobile network all day and get those kind of stats.  Or is it possible? Thanks

Click to collapse



My 6h SOT with 50% was on wifi


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Lurien said:


> Those who claim 10 plus hrs of SOT must be on wifi all day. Can't be on mobile network all day and get those kind of stats.  Or is it possible? Thanks

Click to collapse



My SOT tests are always wifi. I don't have unlimited data.


----------



## Lurien (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> My 6h SOT with 50% was on wifi

Click to collapse



That's good.  It would be beneficial if those that post their SOT would specify if they're on wifi or network all day.  Or a mix like in your case. That way we have a better idea of what to expect.  Sometimes we read those types of post and wonder what we're doing wrong. Thanks


----------



## Ulumia (Apr 8, 2022)

Battery calibration...
I stopped using it when I got Android 4.0


----------



## Lurien (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> My SOT tests are always wifi. I don't have unlimited data.

Click to collapse



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> My SOT tests are always wifi. I don't have unlimited data.

Click to collapse



Same, about 85% wifi. I work from home but I do occasionally step out and use LTE. Turned off 5G.


----------



## marko94 (Apr 8, 2022)

Guys, I want to debloat ( doing factory reset now atm) , but I want to keep Andorid auto ( all functionality) , bluetooth, volte, vowifi. Which files I need to keep from uninstalling ? thanks


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Guys, I want to debloat ( doing factory reset now atm) , but I want to keep Andorid auto ( all functionality) , bluetooth, volte, vowifi. Which files I need to keep from uninstalling ? thanks

Click to collapse



Step 1: Click on Search This Thread
Step 2: Type in Android Auto
Step 3: Profit


----------



## marko94 (Apr 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *Read OPRead OPRead OP*
> *Search this Thread*​

Click to collapse



Bro can I ask you a question since we have the same device?

Are you able to run Antutu Benchmark on your phone with GOS disabled with no issues?

By the time I get to 24%, my phone is scorching hot and feels like it's going to explode so I had to quit and stick it in the freezer. Like literally too hot for my fingertips. This is not normal.

You can PM so we don't clog the thread.


----------



## Ulumia (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> what is your message, I think you are in the wrong thread

Click to collapse



In the OP of this topic there is a paragraph about battery calibration


----------



## Ulumia (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery Calibration (Method #1)​- Fully charge your phone, then use it normally till it turns off automatically.
> - Wait a few minutes, try to turn it on again, to make sure it's really dead.
> - Plug it into the charger and leave it charging for 2h while it's still off.
> - Unplug it, turn it on, use it normally it dies again
> ...

Click to collapse



This part of the text


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Bro can I ask you a question since we have the same device?
> 
> Are you able to run Antutu Benchmark on your phone with GOS disabled with no issues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy hell that's hot! I'll give it a go on mine since I now have GOS fully disabled as well. I'll let you know if I too feel the fires of Mordor.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Holy hell that's hot! I'll give it a go on mine since I now have GOS fully disabled as well. I'll let you know if I too feel the fires of Mordor.

Click to collapse



Yeah let me know bro. Geekbench and 3D Mark run fine, the phone gets a little bit hotter than when I put it on the charger but it doesn't burn my finger like my testing with Antutu. I downloaded the apk from their website.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yeah let me know bro. Geekbench and 3D Mark run fine, the phone gets a little bit hotter than when I put it on the charger but it doesn't burn my finger like my testing with Antutu. I downloaded the apk from their website.

Click to collapse



Ok so running Antutu Benchmark v9.3.5 my Snapdragon CPU reached a maximum of 57.6C. 3DMark only hit a maximum of 40.3C; Geekbench 42.4C. So yes it is hotter as well on my end.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Ok so running Antutu Benchmark v9.3.5 my Snapdragon CPU reached a maximum of 57.6C. 3DMark only hit a maximum of 40.3C; Geekbench 42.4C. So yes it is hotter as well on my end.

Click to collapse



Okay so I'm not alone.

What are you settings? Performance Limit enabled? Temperate control enabled? Processing speed?

I couldn't even finish the test dude. Did you complete it? What was your result?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Bro can I ask you a question since we have the same device?
> 
> Are you able to run Antutu Benchmark on your phone with GOS disabled with no issues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure you got something wrong from OP, what are all adb commands you entered ? (performance only)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Ok so running Antutu Benchmark v9.3.5 my Snapdragon CPU reached a maximum of 57.6C. 3DMark only hit a maximum of 40.3C; Geekbench 42.4C. So yes it is hotter as well on my end.

Click to collapse



57° is unacceptable.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *SM-S908B/DS Exynos  Baseband version: S908BXXU1AVCJ*
> 
> Hi Guys, next week i have a week off from work, i will put some effort/time, to do some benchmarking (since s22 is delisted from geekbench, i think i will use Antutu, Passmark, 3DMark or another tool) on my S22 Ultra Exynos, just to see, what the difference is between all this adjustments. Like e.g. with or without adaptive battery on, ram plus whether or not to adjust, with or without shell commands, and so on.
> My idea is to perform each test at least 3x, on *Processing Speed*: Enhanced, High, and Max, and any other changes. The tests I am going to perform are not focused on battery saving, but more on performance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep me posted, i'd love to contribute. I'll help you conduct the test and control the environment.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Pretty sure you got something wrong from OP, what are all adb commands you entered ? (performance only)

Click to collapse



I think it's a device thermal issue.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Okay so I'm not alone.
> 
> What are you settings? Performance Limit enabled? Temperate control enabled? Processing speed?
> 
> I couldn't even finish the test dude. Did you complete it? What was your result?

Click to collapse



Performance Limit enabled, Temperature Control enabled, -2C in Thermal Guardian with Limit CPU while Heating checked, Processing speed on Optimized; All GOS/Game Booster stuff uninstalled/disabled, sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1.

I can't remember the score exactly but it was like 954000 or something.

I just ran it again with all the GOS/Game stuff re-enabled for ****s and giggles and it got way hotter. Like uncomfortable to touch my screen hot. Had to stop at 28% on Terracotta.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> this is your device ? SM-S908U1

Click to collapse



If this is directed at me, yes that is the model number of my device.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Performance Limit enabled, Temperature Control enabled, -2C in Thermal Guardian with Limit CPU while Heating checked, Processing speed on Optimized; All GOS/Game Booster stuff uninstalled/disabled, sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1.
> 
> I can't remember the score exactly but it was like 954000 or something.
> 
> I just ran it again with all the GOS/Game stuff re-enabled for ****s and giggles and it got way hotter. Like uncomfortable to touch my screen hot. Had to stop at 28% on Terracotta.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying bro, **** is crazy

Same device as you.

I changed enhancing speed to High and changed RAM Plus to 256MB but I'm scared to run Antutu again. Don't think I want my battery seeing that level of heat again.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> That's what I'm saying bro, **** is crazy

Click to collapse



I'm kinda surprised it didn't heat up like that the first time but I don't think I'll be running that benchmark app any more in the near future. I'd rather not cook my device haha. Hell even in Genshin it doesn't get that hot.



Dj daudi said:


> but your phone is a snapdragon right?

Click to collapse



Yep it is the Snapdragon model of the S22U.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> I'm kinda surprised it didn't heat up like that the first time but I don't think I'll be running that benchmark app any more in the near future. I'd rather not cook my device haha. Hell even in Genshin it doesn't get that hot.
> 
> 
> Yep it is the Snapdragon model of the S22U.

Click to collapse



Yeah I can run COD mobile for an hour straight at max frame rate with GOS disabled and it doesn't even get that hot.


----------



## StratoS117 (Apr 8, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I changed enhancing speed to High and changed RAM Plus to 256MB but I'm scared to run Antutu again. Don't think I want my battery seeing that level of heat again.

Click to collapse



Honestly I wouldn't risk damaging your device via thermals. It's just a benchmark number at the end of the day.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 8, 2022)

StratoS117 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't risk damaging your device via thermals. It's just a benchmark number at the end of the day.

Click to collapse



Agreed my good sir.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 9, 2022)

*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*

i can't found this Command in the OP anymore. Is this obsolete? And if yes, should i reset this to default?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> *adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 2*
> 
> i can't found this Command in the OP anymore. Is this obsolete? And if yes, should i reset this to default?

Click to collapse



This is the same as changing processing mode, it's not obsolete, and there's no default.
Just change it from battery settings, no need for adb command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disable Automatic Temperature Management​*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*

Click to collapse



This is the default value, not 1.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is the default value, not 1.

Click to collapse



I moved it to obsolete section, enabling this setting has negative effects. Please, keep it 0


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 9, 2022)

It is possible to write in the OP for which Commands do i need an ADB console and which i can found in the normal settings menu? Or is this from device to device different?
I hope, you don't know what i mean.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

While i'm searching for a way to change CSC and add it to OP, i bumped into this method.




I tried it, but it didn't work for me. Any idea ?
I think having a CSC change method would make this thread even more awesome than it already is


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I think it's a device thermal issue.

Click to collapse



Turn off device temp management from OP, moved it to obsolete


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> It is possible to write in the OP for which Commands do i need an ADB console and which i can found in the normal settings menu? Or is this from device to device different?
> I hope, you don't know what i mean.

Click to collapse



Each device is differen


----------



## George Musat (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> While i'm searching for a way to change CSC and add it to OP, i bumped into this method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If everyone could be on DBT would be amazing


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I know i wanted to be changed also, so i can use call recording function, but i can't even dial the code, is restricted by my T-Mobile. Only way is to buy Samkey credits

Click to collapse



Im looking for call recording on stock dialer app also. Which csc does specific for it to work?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I didn't work for me either, i can't pass through. I never get this
> View attachment 5583373
> 
> BTW, did you ever tried this code number to get the preconfig option **#*27262826#*#* , or *#*#27262826#*#*
> Just dial this nr, i can't*

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Im looking for call recording on stock dialer app also. Which csc does specific for it to work?

Click to collapse



Let's find a way to change CSC first, then I'll helo you guys choose


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Anybody has a problem with their contacts? Already sync to google but when I click a contact it says contacts not found. All contact restored from google sync says contact not found. I didn't disabled any contact related apk in the system, any ideas?


----------



## marko94 (Apr 9, 2022)

Is this good for first charging after factory reset, debloat and adb commands ? 
Gps ,bluetooth  whole time on, wifi also


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

Would you say this is consistent or inconsistent?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turn off device temp management from OP, moved it to obsolete

Click to collapse



Thanks I changed it back. I thought by default it was enabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I didn't work for me either, i can't pass through. I never get this
> View attachment 5583373
> 
> BTW, did you ever tried this code number to get the preconfig option **#*27262826#*#* , or *#*#27262826#*#*
> Just dial this nr, i can't*

Click to collapse



Nothing happens when i enter these codes, doesn't work for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Anybody has a problem with their contacts? Already sync to google but when I click a contact it says contacts not found. All contact restored from google sync says contact not found. I didn't disabled any contact related apk in the system, any ideas?

Click to collapse



It's the app that's Missing, not the actual contacts


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Thanks I changed it back. I thought by default it was enabled.

Click to collapse



Can you try antutu again, i want to know it still gets to 57°. Keep environment controlled please.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's the app that's Missing, not the actual contacts

Click to collapse



What apps was it? I didn't disabled or uninstall the stock contacts and dialer of samsung


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Is this good for first charging after factory reset, debloat and adb commands ?
> Gps ,bluetooth  whole time on, wifi alsoView attachment 5583435

Click to collapse



Yes, it'll improve once learning is done


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Would you say this is consistent or inconsistent? View attachment 5583449

Click to collapse



From april 3rd onwards, yes. April update?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> From april 3rd onwards, yes. April update?

Click to collapse



March. AVC8


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Let's find a way to change CSC first, then I'll helo you guys choose

Click to collapse



Why change CSC for what? It can't be change via odin by downloading another firmware?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What apps was it? I didn't disabled or uninstall the stock contacts and dialer of samsung

Click to collapse



Try searching in the uninstall tab and restore "contact". Also, check permissions


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Amazing battery life I'm having with my base model S21, exynos, with full time 120hz, and no battery saving.

Click to collapse



There's really nothing amazing about 7hrs SOT. I average about 8.5 SOT on my 12gb s22ultra and even that's pathetic when compared to the 11hr SOT  and 2 day battery I would get on my poco f2 pro. I was averaging 7.5 hrs SOT on a 2 yr old S20 ultra that I traded in to upgrade


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Why change CSC for what? It can't be change via odin by downloading another firmware?

Click to collapse



No you can't change it that way. Charging CSC has a lot of benefits


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> There's really nothing amazing about 7hrs SOT. I average about 8.5 SOT on my 12gb s22ultra and even that's pathetic when compared to the 11hr SOT  and 2 day battery I would get on my poco f2 pro. I was averaging 7.5 hrs SOT on a 2 yr old S20 ultra that I traded in to upgrade

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be comparing S22 ultra to base exynos S21.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Hamid, that will be excellent if we can find a way to make this happen. Ever since i got my Samsung i have been searching and searching for a possibility to get the recording function on my mobile because i miss that option a lot, on my oneplus 8 pro, this function was just part of the phone, I also have the bad luck that t-mobile has blocked using ussd codes, I don't know why, maybe because of legal issues about recording conversations, which is allowed in the Netherlands. Because if i could  dial the code numbers, probably i could change the CSC  easyly, and add the call option to my dialer. If I use the code and call, I get the response back that I am not allowed to call this number, please contact your provider.
> 
> 
> Try this **#272*IMEI#   (your imei)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Same, not working


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I found an article that says lowering or increasing refresh rate has no effect on battery as much. That is why i put my peak/min refresh Rate both at 120 for smoothness.  Why lowering if it has not that much effect.
> View attachment 5582079

Click to collapse



It's literally 1-2 hours more screen on time between 60hz-120hz SMDH


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try searching in the uninstall tab and restore "contact". Also, check permissions

Click to collapse



Contact is already installed, Also permissions are allowed :<


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You shouldn't be comparing S22 ultra to base exynos S21.

Click to collapse



I mentioned s20ultra and poco f 2pro. Did you miss that part. That's simply not good battery life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> It's literally 1-2 hours more screen on time between 60hz-120hz SMDH

Click to collapse



That's not true


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Contact is already installed, Also permissions are allowed :<

Click to collapse



Screenshot the error ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> I mentioned s20ultra and poco f 2pro. Did you miss that part. That's simply not good battery life.

Click to collapse



Okay, go tell it to Samsung, I'm not the one that manufactured this phone.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Screenshot the error ?

Click to collapse



That's weird. Contacts info are showing now i just re installed this

app:Blocked Numbers Storage
package:com.android.providers.blockednumber


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> I mentioned s20ultra and poco f 2pro. Did you miss that part. That's simply not good battery life.

Click to collapse



Samsung phones don't have the best battery life since a couple years now. It's no suprise anymore


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> dependencies probably, sometimes they are completely meaningless apps, which some other app needs. I use my S-Pen daily, last week, i deleted some stupid meanless app, but that app was responcible for the pen to work correctly

Click to collapse



We should be careful of what app we will delete. It may not familiar or sounds useless to us but it requires some app to be fully functional. 

Now this is more confusing


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not true

Click to collapse



From my usage that what it equates to.


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Okay, go tell it to Samsung, I'm not the one that manufactured this phone.

Click to collapse



Was never responding to you at all but rather sharing my experiences with members that never included username Hamid yet you insist on responding.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> From my usage that what it equates to.

Click to collapse



That's a better way of saying it, keep in mind that, your usage can and will be different from anyone's.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

mookiexl said:


> Was never responding to you at all but rather sharing my experiences with members that never included username Hamid yet you insist on responding.

Click to collapse



There are other ways to do it.


----------



## mookiexl (Apr 9, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Samsung phones don't have the best battery life since a couple years now. It's no suprise anymore

Click to collapse



I left samsung after the Note 7 debacle and only returned 6 months ago because I was sold a mint condition S20 ultra for $500. I was indeed surprised by the battery life. I've used around 5 devices in past 3 yrs that have had more battery life. Those devices also didn't have the combination of a superb camera, class leading screen, and very underrated android skin in OneUi.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 9, 2022)

Sorry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys. This is an OT but i hope you can help me to decide. Someone wants to swap my s21 ultra plus additional $$$ to his s22 ultra AT&T 512gb unlocked. Can you enlight me. If i get this deal and i want to remove the AT&T thingy on that phone can i do that? Its like i only want the Samsung EcoSystem itself apps on my phone.

Click to collapse



Off topic buddy


----------



## edwardob (Apr 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys. This is an OT but i hope you can help me to decide. Someone wants to swap my s21 ultra plus additional $$$ to his s22 ultra AT&T 512gb unlocked. Can you enlight me. If i get this deal and i want to remove the AT&T thingy on that phone can i do that? Its like i only want the Samsung EcoSystem itself apps on my phone.

Click to collapse



I doubt if this is the thread to ask this question... better to start new thread... probably get more answers then


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Call Recording confirmd on SM-S908B/DS Exynos EU version​
> Okay Bro, first...i was curious, about the benefit of changing the CSC. You said, that it make this thread more awesome..okay one benefit I already know an advantage, that is *call recording function*, but what else?....because the good news, is that i can confirm that i was able to change my CSC (root required). Now i have call recording on my EU Exynos phone. It was complicated, but it worked, without any problem. No data wipe, nothing. Just changed from EUX to INS, that's all. Using dialer USSD code, didn't work, restricted from my provider, so i couldn't get the CID preconfig option, so i went to rooting. I needed the call recording so much.
> 
> I'm working on making a user manual now, how I did it, when I finish I will share.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good stuff bro! Maybe you can share here 

Thread 'SD Native call recording & CSC (without rooting)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/sd-native-call-recording-csc-without-rooting.4404139/


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 9, 2022)

What's the reason why i can't see the the option that i put check on list? What application did i delete and needs to restore


----------



## hwntw (Apr 9, 2022)

I dont see any improvment in my Geekbench score after I did some of the ADB parameter changes


----------



## hwntw (Apr 9, 2022)

hwntw said:


> I dont see any improvment in my Geekbench score after I did some of the ADB parameter changes

Click to collapse



The reponse I get from ADB is- Too many arguments


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

hwntw said:


> I dont see any improvment in my Geekbench score after I did some of the ADB parameter changes

Click to collapse



Well what are you really looking for in a phone? Battery life? Performance? Do you game heavy? If you can't tell the difference between Optimized, High, and Maximum processing speed then I wouldn't worry too much about Geekbench.

How does your phone feel? Fast? Slow? Laggy?

If you can't gauge the performance of your phone yourself, then Geekbench would serve you no purpose.

What kind of score are you trying to accomplish and what are your hardware limits? Don't just say the score isn't changing.

Maybe post a screenshot of your score and previous scores so we can better assist.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What's the reason why i can't see the the option that i put check on list? What application did i delete and needs to restore

Click to collapse



Same thing happens to me but it works perfectly when I select an app so I don't even worry about it. If it wasn't functioning at all, then I'd care.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> CSC change & Call Recording confirmd on SM-S908B/DS Exynos EU version​
> Okay Bro, first...i was curious, about the benefit of changing the CSC. You said, that it make this thread more awesome..okay one benefit I already know an advantage, that is *call recording function*, but what else?....because the good news, is that i can confirm that i was able to change my CSC (root required). Now i have call recording on my EU Exynos phone. It was complicated, but it worked, without any problem. No data wipe, nothing. Just changed from EUX to INS, that's all. Using dialer USSD code, didn't work, restricted from my provider, so i couldn't get the CID preconfig option, so i went to rooting. I needed the call recording so much.
> 
> I'm working on making a user manual now, how I did it, when I finish I will share.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great news, but the root part is the problem. I'll keep looking on my side


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What's the reason why i can't see the the option that i put check on list? What application did i delete and needs to restore

Click to collapse



This bug has been around for some time now, still don't know how to fix it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

hwntw said:


> I dont see any improvment in my Geekbench score after I did some of the ADB parameter changes

Click to collapse



That's not the point, we're not overclocking


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 9, 2022)

hwntw said:


> The reponse I get from ADB is- Too many arguments

Click to collapse



You wrote the command wrong


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 10, 2022)

This is weird. Changing my - *adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode from value 1 to 2 fixed my flickering issue. My default is 1. Just wow!*


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This bug has been around for some time now, still don't know how to fix it

Click to collapse



You're right! Because before i had it no problem and now I didn't delete anything and went like this


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 10, 2022)

Guys is it normal after delete app "sdhms" my battery went to learning pattern usage again?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 10, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I used INS, SEK didn't work for me.

Click to collapse



Is there any ways to enable stock built-in call recorder without changing the CSC?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 10, 2022)

hi guys I have 2 questions to ask you! The 1 what is the difference of battery between setting the screen in FHD + and WQHD + what percentage? while the 2 Benefits by deactivating The GOS? normal that if I take off the phone while charging example: 80% only by being in standbay ie screen off I lose% by myself without me doing anything .. Is there any remedy for this?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 10, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> Ciao, ho due domande da farvi! Il 1 qual è la differenza di batteria tra l'impostazione dello schermo in FHD + e WQHD + quale percentuale? mentre i 2 Benefici disattivando il GOS? normale che se decollo il telefono mentre ricavo l'esempio: 80% solo essendo in standbay ie screen fuori mi perdo% da solo senza che io faccia nulla .. C'è un rimedio?

Click to collapse



Ciao, qui scrivi in inglese... comunque che device hai? Io ho un S10+ e con WQHD ti dico che scarica di più, non di molto ma comunque è da tenere conto. Disattivare il GOS serve solo a debloattare un app in più, inoltre dicono che il GOS regoli non solo i giochi ma altre app e quindi magari disattivarlo può migliorare la performance. L'ultima domanda non l'ho capita sinceramente..

TRANSLATION: Hi, write in English here ... what device do you have anyway? I have an S10 + and with WQHD I tell you that it drains more, not much, but however to be taken into consideration. Deactivating the GOS only it's useful to debloat one more app, someone also say that the GOS regulates not only games but other apps and therefore, perhaps, deactivating it can improve performance. I honestly didn't understand your last question ..


----------



## skiku (Apr 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> This is weird. Changing my - *adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode from value 1 to 2 fixed my flickering issue. My default is 1. Just wow!*

Click to collapse



I'm trying to eliminate the flicker on my phone but even this didn't help. What are your min and peak refresh rate values please?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 10, 2022)

``


InfamousMykol said:


> Ciao qui scrivi in inglese... comunque che device hai? Io ho un S10+ e con WQHD ti dico che scarica di più, non di molto ma comunque è da tenere conto. Disattivare il GOS serve solo a debloattare un app in più, inoltre dicono che il GOS regoli non solo i giochi ma altre app e quindi magari disattivarlo può migliorare la performance. L'ultima domanda non l'ho capita sinceramente..

Click to collapse




Spoiler



noto che sei italiano come me ahaha! In poche parole noto che se il telefono lo lascio a schermo spento la percentuale di batteria scende nonostante io non lo stia usando il telefono..Tipo ieri tolto in carica al 50% senza che io facessi nulla dopo 2 ore telefono a 43%..Quindi tu consigli di disattivare GOS?



*Mod. Translation*: I notice that you are Italian like me ahaha! In a nutshell I notice that if I leave the phone with the screen off the battery percentage drops even though I am not using the phone .. Type yesterday I took off the charge at 50% without me doing anything after 2 hours phone at 43% .. So you recommend deactivating GOS?


----------



## Timi-96 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This bug has been around for some time now, still don't know how to fix it

Click to collapse



I used to have the same issue myself, guys since One UI 4.0 and then it stayed when I updated to 4.1 but recently it has been looking just fine so I assume that the theme I created using Theme Park must have fixed it  play around with it, hope you get a way around it as well


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 10, 2022)

A me scarica 5% ma in 8/10 ore in standby.. 7% in 2 ore sono troppe. Hai per caso sospensione avanzata attiva? Se no attivala e disattiva Batteria adattiva. Inoltre che device hai e di quanti anni? Se giochi allora GOS tienila attiva, però io la userei per giochi che consumano un po di più come RL o Cod, con Gos (e game booster) posso ridurne il consumo. Se non giochi o usi giochi che nn consumano troppo e non richiedono miglioramenti allora disattiva. @DrRazee95

TRANSLATION: to me drains 5% in 8/10 hours on standby .. 7% in 2 hours is too much. Do you have advanced suspension active? If not, turn it on and off Adaptive Battery. Also what device do you have and how old is it? If you play GOS then keep it active, but I would use it for games that consume a little more like RL or Cod, with Gos (and game booster) I can reduce the drain. If you do not play or use games that do not consume too much and do not require improvements then deactivate.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> I understand, didn't want to root at first either, but I need recording. Perhaps possibility to remove GOS and so, with Root, doesn't work easily, I still can't manage to change owner permissions, even with root. But what are the benefits more for changing CSC, for the thread?

Click to collapse



Faster updates, more features, sometimes smoother phone.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> This is weird. Changing my - *adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode from value 1 to 2 fixed my flickering issue. My default is 1. Just wow!*

Click to collapse



Yes default is one, but you lose 96hz adaptive


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

Of course, it's the service responsible for it. Deleting that app will result in losing all "power management" features. I'm loving it personally, but you have to know you won't have "sleeping" apps from Samsung anymore. Only restricted ones from Android.


NozGojira said:


> Guys is it normal after delete app "sdhms" my battery went to learning pattern usage again?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> hi guys I have 2 questions to ask you! The 1 what is the difference of battery between setting the screen in FHD + and WQHD + what percentage? while the 2 Benefits by deactivating The GOS? normal that if I take off the phone while charging example: 80% only by being in standbay ie screen off I lose% by myself without me doing anything .. Is there any remedy for this?

Click to collapse



FHD+ will get you around 1-2h of SoT.
Gos limits performance
Standby drain is normal, around 3-4 % overnight


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

skiku said:


> I'm trying to eliminate the flicker on my phone but even this didn't help. What are your min and peak refresh rate values please?

Click to collapse



If you want to eliminate flickering, just go back to stock settings and delete all refresh rate related commands.
It's either 96hz with flickering, or 120 without flickering


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

@DrRazee95 @InfamousMykol translate your posts, please.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FHD+ will get you around 1-2h of SoT.
> Gos limits performance
> Standby drain is normal, around 3-4 % overnight

Click to collapse



what? FHD can t add this much SOT


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

George Musat said:


> what? FHD can t add this much SOT

Click to collapse



Can't? Maybe you can't George, i can.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can't? Maybe you can't George, i can.

Click to collapse



i literally showed you facts


----------



## George Musat (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can't? Maybe you can't George, i can.

Click to collapse



not like you re right every time when you say something,i will wait you to ban me at this point


----------



## skiku (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you want to eliminate flickering, just go back to stock settings and delete all refresh rate related commands.
> It's either 96hz with flickering, or 120 without flickering

Click to collapse



Just did that and it still happens. Just to make sure, just delete peak and min commands?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i literally showed you facts

Click to collapse



That's a whole different scenario, FHD @120hz is different from 60hz


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

skiku said:


> Just did that and it still happens. Just to make sure, just delete peak and min commands?

Click to collapse



Delete them, yes, go back to default


----------



## skiku (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Delete them, yes, go back to default

Click to collapse



Thx for your answer but it didn't work for me. Probably gonna need to live with this... This is so anoying


----------



## hwntw (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not the point, we're not overclocking

Click to collapse




Hamid Chikh said:


> Processing Speed and Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​*Optimised*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
> *High*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*
> ...

Click to collapse



None of the above does anything worthwhile?


----------



## hwntw (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You wrote the command wrong

Click to collapse



Does copy/paste command lines not work? What is the correct syntax?


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 10, 2022)

skiku said:


> I'm trying to eliminate the flicker on my phone but even this didn't help. What are your min and peak refresh rate values please?

Click to collapse



Peak 120 and min is 60


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you want to eliminate flickering, just go back to stock settings and delete all refresh rate related commands.
> It's either 96hz with flickering, or 120 without flickering

Click to collapse



From my 96hz with flickering before. Now i stay on 120hz peak 60hz min very stable. Btw how you delete all refresh rate commands is there another way rather than to put them in default value?


----------



## homuboi (Apr 10, 2022)

do you get learning usage pattern again after debloat? i get that learning usage pattern and i think battery performance is the same 85%-20% 4 hours SOT (exynos)
and i dont delete sdhms


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 10, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I download 5% but in 8/10 hours on standby .. 7% in 2 hours is too much. Do you happen to have advanced suspension active? If not, turn it on and off Adaptive Battery. Also what device do you have and how old are you? If you play GOS then keep it active, but I would use it for games that consume a little more like RL or Cod, with Gos (and game booster) I can reduce the consumption. If you do not play or use games that do not consume too much and do not require improvements then deactivate

Click to collapse



Caro si uso sospensione avanzata e non gioco principlamente ogni tanto ma raramente s22 ultra ovviamente

*Mod translation:* (brought to you by big G)
"Dear, I use advanced suspension and I don't play mostly occasionally but rarely s22 ultra obviously"


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FHD+ will get you around 1-2h of SoT.
> Gos limits performance
> Standby drain is normal, around 3-4 % overnight

Click to collapse



my drainage i don't talk at night but i talk during the day i don't use the phone it goes down like 7-10%


----------



## dtoxic47 (Apr 10, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh You can add this to your guide

Change the notification snooze default start value and duration values

adb shell settings put global notification_snooze_options "default=60,options_array=30:60:120:360"


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There might be a missing app. I never use motion photos so i don't really know what are their dependencies.
> If enabling all motion adb commands didn't solve the problem, you should set them back to 0 again.

Click to collapse



Has anyone figured out what to restore to get motion photos working? I tried restoring the few remaining camera apps still disabled as well as tried setting motion adb commands to 1 but no luck.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

hwntw said:


> None of the above does anything worthwhile?

Click to collapse



These are just processing speed from settings, they don't increase geekbench scores, and it's certainly not our main concern here. Debloating does most of the job


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

hwntw said:


> Does copy/paste command lines not work? What is the correct syntax?

Click to collapse



Of course it does work, screen the command prompt please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> From my 96hz with flickering before. Now i stay on 120hz peak 60hz min very stable. Btw how you delete all refresh rate commands is there another way rather than to put them in default value?

Click to collapse



No that's enough, as long as it's stable now keep it that way. Flickering occurs when setting high to 96.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @DrRazee95 @InfamousMykol translate your posts, please.

Click to collapse



Done, srry


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 10, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> please translate your text
> 
> *GT:*
> I download 5% but in 8/10 hours on standby .. 7% in 2 hours is too much. Do you happen to have advanced suspension active? If not, turn it on and off Adaptive Battery. Also what device do you have and how old are you? If you play GOS then keep it active, but I would use it for games that consume a little more like RL or Cod, with Gos (and game booster) I can reduce the consumption. If you do not play or use games that do not consume too much and do not require improvements then deactivate

Click to collapse



This translation is wrong, erase it, i edited my post


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 10, 2022)

I noticed that in these weeks battery drains more.. on my S10+ (1 year of life) Samsung assistance changed battery 3 months ago. On these stats I was on wifi, 3h and 30 minutes in call, 30 minutes (more or less) in Bluetooth and FHD+. Isn't bad but I know that my  S10+ could do better... so how can I reset my stats without erasing all the data?
Furthermore what do you think on these stas? I uninstalled 200 system apps, also Gos


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



might not be an optimization per se but is there a way to reduce screen sensitivity? stuff like cables or skin through clothes can touch the screen and do involuntary stuff, I know about the touch sensitivity setting for fingerprints but if I disable it I still have this problem


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 10, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Try this: Settings>Accessibility>Interaction and Dexterity>
> Change to your desire, also custom is presented, hope it helps.
> 
> You can use adb if you wish
> ...

Click to collapse





Dj daudi said:


> Try this: Settings>Accessibility>Interaction and Dexterity>
> Change to your desire, also custom is presented, hope it helps.
> 
> You can use adb if you wish
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you but I'm actually looking for a way to change what can and cannot be recognized as a touch, if I touch my phone through clothes (a shirt, pants) it still recognizes my finger and I don't want that, I know it's more of a physical thing but maybe there's some software involved too


----------



## marko94 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search in the uninstall tab:
> Auto
> USB
> Mtp
> Waiting for your feedback

Click to collapse



I tried to not delete files with names above, also I keeped all Bluetooth stuff, sharing etc. 
Any clue why Android Auto still not working ?

Thanks


----------



## kazegawa (Apr 11, 2022)

hello, the guide is good and I thankyou for the time and effort of those who contributed here. I would like to request if anyone will be so kind to show their global list so I can compare it with mine, and since I am here already I want to ask about this command and what does it do

adb shell settings put global sem_power_mode_refresh_rate and
sem_power_mode_refresh_rate_cover


thankyou and have a nice day.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I noticed that in these weeks battery drains more.. on my S10+ (1 year of life) Samsung assistance changed battery 3 months ago. On these stats I was on wifi, 3h and 30 minutes in call, 30 minutes (more or less) in Bluetooth and FHD+. Isn't bad but I know that my  S10+ could do better... so how can I reset my stats without erasing all the data?
> Furthermore what do you think on these stas? I uninstalled 200 system apps, also Gos

Click to collapse



Literally phone calls.


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 11, 2022)

I disabled gos and my phone gets hotter while playing games, so I want to revert the setting. What ADB command should I use?

I ran these three commands:

*- adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
- adb shell pm clear --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Eliminate Input Lag (Unlocked by @tsiharry )​*- adb shell settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0
> - adb shell settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0*

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input @tsiharry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

mapringg said:


> I disabled gos and my phone gets hotter while playing games, so I want to revert the setting. What ADB command should I use?
> 
> I ran these three commands:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just restore gos from AppControl.
Leave that command to 0, it's obsolete now you shouldn't change it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

Congratulations guys !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> hello, the guide is good and I thankyou for the time and effort of those who contributed here. I would like to request if anyone will be so kind to show their global list so I can compare it with mine, and since I am here already I want to ask about this command and what does it do
> 
> adb shell settings put global sem_power_mode_refresh_rate and
> sem_power_mode_refresh_rate_cover
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea, feel free to test and experiment, we'll wait for your feedback. If it's anything good, we'll add it to OP


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just restore gos from AppControl.
> Leave that command to 0, it's obsolete now you shouldn't change it

Click to collapse



I don't have access to windows, so I cannot use AppControl. Is there an adb command that I can run or can I just enable gos in the settings/apps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 11, 2022)

mapringg said:


> I don't have access to windows, so I cannot use AppControl. Is there an adb command that I can run or can I just enable gos in the settings/apps?

Click to collapse



If you don't have a pc, you can't run adb commands


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you don't have a pc, you can't run adb commands

Click to collapse



I got it now. Your other settings work perfectly for me.

Thank you


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 11, 2022)

is there any way to update apps those are put in Deep Sleep  by keeping them in Deep Sleep, i have to update them by removing them from Deep sleep and then putting back


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> is there any way to update apps those are put in Deep Sleep  by keeping them in Deep Sleep, i have to update them by removing them from Deep sleep and then putting back

Click to collapse



I never knew you can't update those apps


----------



## Huyqwerty (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



Man you are a GOD, thank you so much


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never knew you can't update those apps

Click to collapse



Yes I think, as soon I remove apps from deep sleep Updates popped up in Play store , now I have put several apps in deep sleep and  will confirm you the results.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your input @tsiharry

Click to collapse



It says null to me by default.


----------



## WindR (Apr 12, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh please post adb commands without dashes, it's easier to select the whole string


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Huyqwerty said:


> Man you are a GOD, thank you so much

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks mate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> It says null to me by default.

Click to collapse



Yes, me too, inexistent before. I applied it anyway, still not sure if it worked for me or just placebo. I'm sure it works for people who already have it in their defaults


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

WindR said:


> @Hamid Chikh please post adb commands without dashes, it's easier to select the whole string

Click to collapse



Actually, it's like that on purpose, because entering more than one command will only apply the last one entered.


----------



## WindR (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Actually, it's like that on purpose, because entering more than one command will only apply the last one entered.

Click to collapse



You can space them with blank line then


----------



## omnimax (Apr 12, 2022)

Do any of you guys have problems with the screen being unresponsive for a second or two when the phone hasn't been used a couple of minutes after doing some of the 'hacks'?


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 12, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Do any of you guys have problems with the screen being unresponsive for a second or two when the phone hasn't been used a couple of minutes after doing some of there 'hacks'?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem and then i found those commands :
- adb shell settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0
- adb shell settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0

and this fixed it for me!


----------



## omnimax (Apr 12, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> I had the same problem and then i found those commands :
> - adb shell settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0
> - adb shell settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0
> 
> and this fixed it for me!

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I already have those enabled. Guess I'll have to experiment 

Do you have the defaults for these values?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 12, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Unfortunately I already have those enabled. Guess I'll have to experiment
> 
> Do you have the defaults for these values?

Click to collapse



Just replace 0.0 into null


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 12, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Unfortunately I already have those enabled. Guess I'll have to experiment
> 
> Do you have the defaults for these values?

Click to collapse



Mine was 0.1 for both, but you can also try "null"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Try *Google camera, from **Zoran (ZGCam)*

Click to collapse



The best, and latest 2022 Gcam port (Google Camera) for Samsung Exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Do any of you guys have problems with the screen being unresponsive for a second or two when the phone hasn't been used a couple of minutes after doing some of the 'hacks'?

Click to collapse



Nothing here, my "hacks" don't "hack" your screen


----------



## George Musat (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The best, and latest 2022 Gcam port (Google Camera) for Samsung Exynos

Click to collapse



nice! astrography mode (4min exposure) works?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The best, and latest 2022 Gcam port (Google Camera) for Samsung Exynos

Click to collapse



How about for Snapdragon?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 12, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Mine was 0.1 for both, but you can also try "null"

Click to collapse



What was your device?


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The best, and latest 2022 Gcam port (Google Camera) for Samsung Exynos

Click to collapse



which version for S21 ultra , there are several option available to download


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> How about for Snapdragon?

Click to collapse



Post in thread 'Gcam' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/gcam.4406301/post-86492799


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What was your device?

Click to collapse



s21 ultra Exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

George Musat said:


> nice! astrography mode (4min exposure) works?

Click to collapse



How about, you try by yourself, george?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Those are updates, just download the latest


KKYASIR said:


> which version for S21 ultra , there are several option available to download

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your input @tsiharry

Click to collapse



Do you have these settings on your phone?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do you have these settings on your phone?

Click to collapse



I also thought it was this setting, but i didn't have time to confirm. @tsiharry can you confirm if changing these values from settings changes parameters ?


----------



## tsiharry (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I also thought it was this setting, but i didn't have time to confirm. @tsiharry can you confirm if changing these values from settings changes parameters ?

Click to collapse



Yeah it does! If you set your own parameter via adb, it will show custom.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Good idea, perhaps everything  in Alphabetical order.

Click to collapse



I laughed a little too hard from this 

@Hamid Chikh Please color-code every ADB command and while you're at it, can you just take control of my PC using screen-Share and just do all the work for us? Thanks.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> So here is something interesting. I decided to use Adaptive Battery turned on for a full cycle to see what difference it would make and it did not make it worse or better. Battery life still good. I wonder how long it takes to "adapt".

Click to collapse



I wanted to give a little update. I had adaptive battery turned on for only about 4 days and my battery life was either the same or I got a little bit less than normal. Now I turned it off again, and I was able to get almost 4 hours of SOT while only using 32% battery! From 85% down to 53%.

So I can confirm disabling global power management is way better for battery life, just in case you didn't want to take Hamid's word for it. 

Adaptive battery off > adaptive battery on. If you go to developer options and scroll all the way down to Standy apps, everything should say ACTIVE. 

I know most of you already know this but I just wanted to provide some proof to the non-believers. 

I'm using all of Hamid's recommended settings, adb commands, and his debloat preset. 

@Hamid Chikh is there a way for people to donate or support you?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Seriously, are you laughing at me, and are you kind of insulting me?
> If so, because that's what it seems, then you have no idea what I'm talking about, and you're reacting a bit prematurely and disrespectfully.  Act like a little kid.
> 
> I am done here, bey EXIT. Fu#×÷*@ Bullsh#@

Click to collapse



Stop being sensitive bro, I thought you were being sarcastic to the other guy. I was laughing at your assumed sarcasm. Jeez.

A lot of people want Hamid to hold their hands and make things easier for them without having to do the work themselves, that's what I was commenting on; you replying to the other guy's weird suggestion.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I wanted to give a little update. I had adaptive battery turned on for only about 4 days and my battery life was either the same or I got a little bit less than normal. Now I turned it off again, and I was able to get almost 4 hours of SOT while only using 32% battery! From 85% down to 53%.
> 
> So I can confirm disabling global power management is way better for battery life, just in case you didn't want to take Hamid's word for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In developer settings why ACTIVE is better in all apps?


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I wanted to give a little update. I had adaptive battery turned on for only about 4 days and my battery life was either the same or I got a little bit less than normal. Now I turned it off again, and I was able to get almost 4 hours of SOT while only using 32% battery! From 85% down to 53%.
> 
> So I can confirm disabling global power management is way better for battery life, just in case you didn't want to take Hamid's word for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how to disable  disabling global power management  ??  is it same disabling adaptive power ?


----------



## furquim97 (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I wanted to give a little update. I had adaptive battery turned on for only about 4 days and my battery life was either the same or I got a little bit less than normal. Now I turned it off again, and I was able to get almost 4 hours of SOT while only using 32% battery! From 85% down to 53%.
> 
> So I can confirm disabling global power management is way better for battery life, just in case you didn't want to take Hamid's word for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using Background Usage Limits as well?


----------



## furquim97 (Apr 12, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> is there any way to update apps those are put in Deep Sleep  by keeping them in Deep Sleep, i have to update them by removing them from Deep sleep and then putting back

Click to collapse



Use Aurora Store and enable "Extended Updates" on Settings>Updates.

Edit: This setting also offers updates for apps you want to keep disabled, but you can put them on a blacklist by going to the Updates tab, long pressing the app you don't want to update and select "Add to Blacklist".

If you want to remove them from the blacklist for some reason, you're going to have to either enable them and going to "Blacklist Manager" and removing them, or clearing the app data and starting over.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> In developer settings why ACTIVE is better in all apps?

Click to collapse



I don't have the answer to that, I'm just providing proof that I was able to get more battery life with Adaptive battery turned off.


KKYASIR said:


> how to disable  disabling global power management  ??  is it same disabling adaptive power ?

Click to collapse



Turn off adaptive battery, turn off "put unused apps to sleep".


furquim97 said:


> Are you using Background Usage Limits as well?

Click to collapse



Yes I have 76 apps in deep sleep.

These recommendations are already in OP, I'm not suggesting to do anything different. Just showing you guys something to compare and contrast.

Normally, if I go from 85-25%, my SOT would be 6 hours. But as you can see here, I'm getting 7 hours, by following everything in OP. This is from a S22U so results may vary for everyone. I know I'm lucky to have a newer phone and not everyone does, but I'm still grateful for this thread and helping me achieve this.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

I just got the April update and great news, it solved animations stuttering when leaving apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I laughed a little too hard from this
> 
> @Hamid Chikh Please color-code every ADB command and while you're at it, can you just take control of my PC using screen-Share and just do all the work for us? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Pulled a nice one there bro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I wanted to give a little update. I had adaptive battery turned on for only about 4 days and my battery life was either the same or I got a little bit less than normal. Now I turned it off again, and I was able to get almost 4 hours of SOT while only using 32% battery! From 85% down to 53%.
> 
> So I can confirm disabling global power management is way better for battery life, just in case you didn't want to take Hamid's word for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why it's advised to disable it in OP


----------



## furquim97 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Improve Apps Launch (?)
> - adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
> - adb shell settings put system remote_control 0*
> *- adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0*

Click to collapse



Is there any harm to keep this settings on its alternate values?

Since I used the commands I feel like my apps are launching faster, but I guess that I can just be a placebo effect.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Stop being sensitive bro, I thought you were being sarcastic to the other guy. I was laughing at your assumed sarcasm. Jeez.
> 
> A lot of people want Hamid to hold their hands and make things easier for them without having to do the work themselves, that's what I was commenting on; you replying to the other guy's weird suggestion.

Click to collapse



Hey @Dj daudi  not need to get upset.
@Kris_b1104  is right, some people here don't want to make a single effort to get their device better, or worse, they'll try qualify this as useless or the best one i got "i don't want to disable stuff i paid for 2000000$"
I know you guys get it, and we're just having a laugh at it, too much serious kills the seriousness.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> In developer settings why ACTIVE is better in all apps?

Click to collapse



No one said that, and this is a question for reddit/Google


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> how to disable  disabling global power management  ??  is it same disabling adaptive power ?

Click to collapse



No, they're 2 different parameters, and both are supplied in OP as adb commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

furquim97 said:


> Is there any harm to keep this settings on its alternate values?
> 
> Since I used the commands I feel like my apps are launching faster, but I guess that I can just be a placebo effect.

Click to collapse



Not that i know of, if you can provide proof it does work, i can upgrade that command back to main


----------



## George Musat (Apr 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I just got the April update and great news, it solved animations stuttering when leaving apps.

Click to collapse



still present


----------



## George Musat (Apr 12, 2022)

George Musat said:


> still present

Click to collapse



at first i thought the same,after a while it came back


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I don't have the answer to that, I'm just providing proof that I was able to get more battery life with Adaptive battery turned off.
> 
> Turn off adaptive battery, turn off "put unused apps to sleep".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what commands did you use? especially what phone do you have?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> what commands did you use? especially what phone do you have?

Click to collapse



Go back to the previous page and all your questions will be answered, it literally says in the post you quoted that I have an S22U.

Or go to post # 1,603


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 12, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Allright then @Hamid Chikh and @Kris_b1104 , it felt personal, but maybe Kris meant it differently, and not aimed at me, with this one. It came across as if he wasn't taking ME seriously and was laughing at me or worse, he was insulting me, but no hard feelings, it's okay

Click to collapse



Welcome back brother


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who do not know this app *(Bitfrost)*, her is solution to download fast the latest firmware of your phone.
> Github Latest version Bitfrost
> Fill in your model. My model is SM-S908B/DS, but do not fill /DS in, just SM-S908B, my region is EUX. That's it. Hit download button

Click to collapse



Seems good, I'll give it a try. We'll see how does it compare to SamMobile and Samfrew


----------



## jameslapc2 (Apr 12, 2022)

The April Patch overall just feels better, and I'm getting around two hours more of SOT with it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

jameslapc2 said:


> The April Patch overall just feels better, and I'm getting around two hours more of SOT with it.

Click to collapse



Specify model please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 12, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Sammobile, and Samfrew, do not show this latest update, Bitfrost does. They only show the 1st april update xxxxxAVCJ, not this 2th april update xxxxxAVD5
> View attachment 5586451

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detailed explaination


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who do not know this app *(Bitfrost)*, her is solution to download fast the latest firmware of your phone. Also *WINDOWS* version available.
> Github Latest version Bitfrost
> Fill in your model. My model is SM-S908B/DS, but do not fill /DS in, just SM-S908B, my region is EUX. That's it. Hit download button. I made video, watch, how fast and easy it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this also applicable on AT&T phones?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who do not know this app *(Bitfrost)*, her is solution to download fast the latest firmware of your phone. Also *WINDOWS* version available.
> Github Latest version Bitfrost
> Fill in your model. My model is SM-S908B/DS, but do not fill /DS in, just SM-S908B, my region is EUX. That's it. Hit download button. I made video, watch, how fast and easy it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice, thanks

If we download tha full firmware thru bitfrost how do update the zip file directly on the phone? Or do we need to pull it out and flash it thru odin manually on PC?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> For those who do not know this app *(Bitfrost)*, her is solution to download fast the latest firmware of your phone. Also *WINDOWS* version available.
> Github Latest version Bitfrost
> Fill in your model. My model is SM-S908B/DS, but do not fill /DS in, just SM-S908B, my region is EUX. That's it. Hit download button. I made video, watch, how fast and easy it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice, thanks


Kris_b1104 said:


> I don't have the answer to that, I'm just providing proof that I was able to get more battery life with Adaptive battery turned off.
> 
> Turn off adaptive battery, turn off "put unused apps to sleep".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont understand why need "put unused apps to sleep" doesn't that saves battery or its not?


----------



## jameslapc2 (Apr 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Specify model please

Click to collapse



My bad, but it's the SM-G998U


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy to know that i even i change my phone to s22 this OP still the best method of mine. No words to say! All hail to all contributors and especially Hamid.

One thing. I cant disable user manual anymore using the one on OP


----------



## vnzorro (Apr 13, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Thank you so much for your guide. But I have a small problem, I cannot use multipack wallpaper on Lock screen, could you guide me what apks need to retain please


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Happy to know that i even i change my phone to s22 this OP still the best method of mine. No words to say! All hail to all contributors and especially Hamid.
> 
> One thing. I cant disable user manual anymore using the one on OP

Click to collapse



Yes sadly on S22 Series April security patch. Samsung won't let us remove that remote control in the settings anymore :<


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 13, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Yes sadly on S22 Series April security patch. Samsung won't let us remove that remote control in the settings anymore :<

Click to collapse



This what I cant delete not the remote


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 13, 2022)

Improve Apps Launch (?)​*- adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
- adb shell settings put system remote_control 0
- adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0*

I have execute this Commands before these were obsolete.
It is necessary to set this to the default? It's the default value for all 1?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Felice di sapere che anche io cambio il mio telefono a s22 questa OP ancora il mio metodo migliore. Nessuna parola da dire! Tutte le grandine a tutti i contribuenti e soprattutto Hamid.
> 
> Una cosa. cant disabilitare più manuale utente usando quello su OP

Click to collapse



hello do I have to run all those adb commands that hamid wrote to last the battery longer? I have s22 ultra


----------



## George Musat (Apr 13, 2022)

Just discovered a battery hog!
The google messages uses battery without even using/opening it
You should put în the OP to disable all the "features" it has


----------



## George Musat (Apr 13, 2022)

Disable all these features to save battery


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 13, 2022)

This is my battery on my S10+, some hours on BT, all on WIFi, what do you think of these? Battery has 3 months of life and after these guide feels better, thanks to all.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> View attachment 5586711View attachment 5586715
> Disable all these features to save battery

Click to collapse



hello I can not find this option can you give me more details?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 13, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> hello I can not find this option can you give me more details?

Click to collapse



Click on settings here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

za33ck said:


> Any of you know how to change the value of power sharing to 20 or 10
> View attachment 5586521

Click to collapse



Please take this post out, it's out of topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Happy to know that i even i change my phone to s22 this OP still the best method of mine. No words to say! All hail to all contributors and especially Hamid.
> 
> One thing. I cant disable user manual anymore using the one on OP

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome buddy. For manual, It's trucky, i can't neither


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

vnzorro said:


> @Hamid Chikh Thank you so much for your guide. But I have a small problem, I cannot use multipack wallpaper on Lock screen, could you guide me what apks need to retain please

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome. Unfortunately, i never had that problem before since i don't use any 3rd party wallpaper service, but you can wait for someone that already faced your problem to give you a solution.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> Improve Apps Launch (?)​*- adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
> - adb shell settings put system remote_control 0
> - adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Default is 1, but if you're not experiencing any problem, then leave them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Just discovered a battery hog!
> The google messages uses battery without even using/opening it
> You should put în the OP to disable all the "features" it has View attachment 5586701

Click to collapse



Should ? You don't get to tell me what to do. And i already advised deleting that app and using Samsung messages instead.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Should ? You don't get to tell me what to do. And i already advised deleting that app and using Samsung messages instead.

Click to collapse



Thats it I m leaving forever from here,you have something personal with me now,or I will make another account
You re just mad


----------



## George Musat (Apr 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Thats it I m leaving forever from here,you have something personal with me now,or I will make another account
> You re just mad

Click to collapse



Whats  the problem with people that want to keep that beautiful app? I m just trying to help people now here like you tried AT FIRST  because now you re like somebody else


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a question .. someone remember when in Oneui 2 the function "Edge lighting" had 2 options, first to work in stand-by and display-on, the second was to work only when the device was in stand-by.. now there is only the way to let Edge lighting work both with display on and in stabd-by, but I want only stand-by.. there is an adb command to set this feature? Pls


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

I made the switch to Google Pixel 6 today​Pretty sure @Dj daudi , @Kris_b1104 and the others are plenty capable of answering all th questions. I'll make a modified copy of this thread for Pixel too. Good bye guys, take care of this thread for me.


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I made the switch to Google Pixel 6 today​Pretty sure @Dj daudi , @Kris_b1104 and the others are plenty capable of answering all th questions. I'll make a modified copy of this thread for Pixel too. Good bye guys, take care of this thread for me.

Click to collapse



You helped us a lot , thanks for your support


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I made the switch to Google Pixel 6 today​Pretty sure @Dj daudi , @Kris_b1104 and the others are plenty capable of answering all th questions. I'll make a modified copy of this thread for Pixel too. Good bye guys, take care of this thread for me.

Click to collapse



What a sad new for me and sure with others too, i hope you still always look on Us here and still help us to give the best to our phones. We're so thankful for what you did on Us here. Congratulations to the unit and let's Enjoy our lives always guys!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I made the switch to Google Pixel 6 today​Pretty sure @Dj daudi , @Kris_b1104 and the others are plenty capable of answering all th questions. I'll make a modified copy of this thread for Pixel too. Good bye guys, take care of this thread for me.

Click to collapse



Congrats bro! Don't be a stranger to us, you've left something amazing behind for the community and we appreciate that. 

The


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 13, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Congrats bro! Don't be a stranger to us, you've left something amazing behind for the community and we appreciate that.
> 
> The

Click to collapse




Dj daudi said:


> Sad news, but Good luck brother, and have fun with Android 13. Life goes on.

Click to collapse




NozGojira said:


> What a sad new for me and sure with others too, i hope you still always look on Us here and still help us to give the best to our phones. We're so thankful for what you did on Us here. Congratulations to the unit and let's Enjoy our lives always guys!

Click to collapse




KKYASIR said:


> You helped us a lot , thanks for your support

Click to collapse



Thank you all, it was a great journey, full of pleasure. Cheers


----------



## kiaky (Apr 13, 2022)

thank you for sharing especially in battery tips... hope this helps....


----------



## skiku (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *S22 Ultra Exynos SM-S908B/DS*
> 
> For those who do not know, *Do not delete* the following apps inside de preset, if you want the corresponding (attachment) functions to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awsome guide! Thank you


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 13, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Just discovered a battery hog!
> The google messages uses battery without even using/opening it
> You should put în the OP to disable all the "features" it has View attachment 5586701

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with Google Messages, except that I use it as my text app.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *Standby Apps (Battery)*​
> If you have *Adaptive Battery* *(OP)* turned off, all apps are Active in Developer options (Standby Apps), these apps have no restrictions on background usage.  If you want more restriction on the apps for better battery, adjust it in developer options. Search for *S**tandby Apps*
> 
> *The settings are:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Having Adaptive battery off I can't modify app standby state in developer settings, they are always on ACTIVE, how can I fix? I use also deep sleep.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 13, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> .

Click to collapse



I read your erased post.. i'll doing as you said but nothing changed. For me wase always like these having Adaptive battery disbled.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *Standby Apps (Battery)*​
> If you have *Adaptive Battery* *(OP)* turned off, all apps are Active in Developer options (Standby Apps), these apps have no restrictions on background usage. You can manually assign apps under each criterion and get more battery life.
> If you want more and selective restriction on the apps for saving battery, adjust it in developer options. And turn on *Adaptive battery*. Search for *S**tandby Apps*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! This is the question I wanted some answers. Appreciated


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 14, 2022)

Amazing work @Dj daudi!!! Thank you sir


----------



## Compusmurf (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> 1. *Enforce the GPU rendering*​GPU is much better than CPU in graphics processing and are more efficient, so forcing GPU rendering of the application interface will be smoother and the program will run better.

Click to collapse



Hmmm.  Don't see this on the S22U snapdragon


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Everything here depends on model/update.

Click to collapse



Sir do you know how to turn off notification vibrations using adb commands? I cant find it in my old A21s OneUI Core 3.1 , I was using this guide to optimized it


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Y
> 
> can't you just change that in your settings with sound and notification?Accessibility settings?

Click to collapse



Yes navigate that too but Samsung didn't put an option to disable in sound and notification neither in accessibility too, In my S10e its on Accessibility while in my S22 its on sound and notification. IDK about this OneUI Core version.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> U can try this command, but you need to do it per app which you do not want to use the vibration. I do not know A21s, or Core 3.1
> adb shell appops set --user 0 <package name> VIBRATE deny

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, Will try later


----------



## Klaudas (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> Debloating Tip​If, you are like me, no social media  power-user , and  you use very few social media apps, such as Twitter, Youtube, Insta, Facebook, etc., uninstall these apps, and use the Mobile version in your browser, and add  shortcut to your homescreen for each one, or add a shortcut in your browser.
> This way, no extra services/apps run on your device, less battery consuming.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your tip.

For those who wondering which browser is best for it I would suggest brave browser.  For example if you use youtube you can listen to music with screen off, no ads.


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 14, 2022)

Just bought a used Note 20 Ultra, waiting for it to be delivered. Can't wait to see how these ADB commands and debloating would work on that phone! Upgrading from Note10+, I'm expecting the SOT would be 0.5 to 1 hour less on the N20U.  Does limiting the MAX refresh rate to 96Hz helps saving the battery? I mean it's only 24Hz less than 120Hz. And what does the motion_engine do?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Apr 14, 2022)

Dj daudi said:


> *Standby Apps (Battery)*​
> If you have *Adaptive Battery* *(OP)* turned off, all apps are Active in Developer options (Standby Apps), these apps have no restrictions on background usage. You can manually assign apps under each criterion and get more battery life.
> If you want more and selective restriction on the apps for saving battery, adjust it in developer options. And turn on *Adaptive battery*. Search for *S**tandby Apps*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ebabling Adaptive Battery is better to have all apps on normal sleep or in deep sleep?


----------



## Ad74 (Apr 14, 2022)

@Klaudas 
Btw youtube background  plays also in firefox


----------



## Klaudas (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @Klaudas
> Btw youtube background  plays also in firefox

Click to collapse



I know but brave browser much easier atleast for me because everything is prebuilt. Ad blocking, script blocking, youtube music playing in the bckground and screen off, https everywhere.... If you need something additional you can download as well like in firefox but everything for casual user is already there.


----------



## Klaudas (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @Klaudas
> Here is an example what i mean. Side by side comparison.
> Same site marktplaats.nl (dutch market place) firefox blocks all, while brave didn't block the coockie pop-ups
> View attachment 5587801

Click to collapse



Just put cookie blocking on aggressive not standard and enable script blocking. It's not on because it breaks functionality of most pages(probably to aggressive lol)


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hey guys excuse me if it is off topic
I got a S21 Plus , i applied all ADB commands and Debloating , so far so good
But The screen font looks a bit fuzzy / Although Reduce transparency and blur is enabled 
It gives me headache after 5min looking at it ,I don't know what's wrong
I tried different settings and fonts but the same
I didn't experience that in the Mi 10 5G
Has anyone of you faced that ? is it fixable


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> [GUIDE] [DISCONTINUED] Complete Samsung OneUI Optimization
> 
> 
> GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset. - DON'T use Smart Switch Settings App - Adaptive Battery: DISABLED. - Synchronization: DISABLED (turn it off again when not in use). - Location: DISABLED (turn it off again when...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Bro


----------



## Compusmurf (Apr 14, 2022)

Now that this thread has "discontinued" and the OP has left us.  Who's going to create and update a new thread?


----------



## Compusmurf (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Have you read this? Just changed my name to Ad74 from dj daudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice name change. 

But, you can't edit the first post to add/remove stuff


----------



## Compusmurf (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Not really, but if you wanna be updated, just follow the thread.

Click to collapse



why not create a NEW thread, put all the OP's stuff in it and start from fresh?  Or see if the mods will xfer thread owner to you?  People will see the thread title and just "walk away"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 14, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Now that this thread has "discontinued" and the OP has left us.  Who's going to create and update a new thread?

Click to collapse



OP didn't "leave you", and the thread is already updated, and you guys already know the drill.
I trust you, and i know you can fly on your own now!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Be carefull!!​
> Today I was looking for more debloating, so i uninstalled the app Device Service, and put it in freeze mode, wanna see, what will happen....well...... *immediately *I got the following message on my screen, *PHONE LOCKED*.
> I was shocked, because I couldn't do anything anymore, I wanted to put the app back via adb, did not help, because mobile is not seen by my pc, then restarted in bootloader, no success, tried everything, mobile remained in this mode. Then I thought let's see if ADB appcontrol sees it. Sure enough, this was the rescue, via Appcontrol I was able to put the app back, and everything works normally again. So be careful what you delete.
> 
> View attachment 5588015

Click to collapse



We already settled on that, just restore it and reboot, you should be fine.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm still here, in another form.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Rebooting only didn't work for me, I didn't expect Appcontrol to see my device, because the PC didn't see my phone either, maybe device model related, as you know in earlier situations

Click to collapse



You need to restore it before rebooting


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

How to enable Motion photo in the Camera ? I mean I can enable it, but it doesnt work.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 14, 2022)

I hope hamid can have the Samsung phone again s22 Ultra might be better and to continue this thread


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> What you mean? When you take a picture with photo motion enabled, and you open the photo, you don't see this message? because you have to click on the message to open the motion function.
> 
> -take a photo
> -open it
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried that.. but don't have those option


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @marko94
> can i have your delete preset, to compare to mine?

Click to collapse



sure, here it is


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> i need the deleted presets

Click to collapse



Those are deleted ( uninstalled)


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> you gave me this  Samsung SM-S906B Systems applications
> instead of this Samsung SM-S908B Uninstalled applications (my preset)
> 
> go to uninstall tab , and save as preset

Click to collapse



They are the same  Just checked..


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @marko94
> 
> btw, what happens if you reset the camera and gallery? wipe data, of both

Click to collapse



I tried , still the same issue


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Strange.....so your system apps are all deleted? it is not possible i think, because when you save the preset, it saves the name with it, if it is deleted, disabled, system, user, or all. Check again  bro

Click to collapse


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> I got the file, but it's really weird. Your deleted files are the same as system files. Did you just renamed it by hand in the preset?

Click to collapse



Nope, I went in Uninstall tab and saved the preset  I can share ss if you don't believe me


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 14, 2022)

What's the difference between Debloat preset and MyPreset..???


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @marko94
> 
> i will check it soon, then i come back to you, if i find the problem, and perhaps, someone else here can give you answer as well. Because at first look, i can't really see an
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one is safer for my s10 plus, General or Hamid's..???


----------



## marko94 (Apr 14, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Which one is safer for my s10 plus, General or Hamid's..???

Click to collapse



They are almost the same. But the safest one is yours  just import general debloat list, go trough them and uncheck those what you need. Maybe you want for example Bixby etc.

If you are not sure,  ask


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> There is no answer to that. You have to make your own preset, as also stated in OP, choose what to keep and what not. Even the general preset contains deleted apps, what you probaly would need. So be carefull, In addition, you can simply restore everything

Click to collapse



Yes, thats why I asked.
I dont want to get stuck in a bootloop, i have everything backed up but still factory reset is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 14, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> The preset is checked by Hamid, nothing can cause a bootloop

Click to collapse



Thats great.


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 15, 2022)

marko94 said:


> How to enable Motion photo in the Camera ? I mean I can enable it, but it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



I've yet to figure this out on an S21 or 22 base. I restored all camera apps and gallery apps I previously deleted, also reverted a couple of motion commands in the OP that Hamid suggested to try at one point (I set them back to 1)

*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0*

I can activate motion photos from the camera app, and it takes longer to process my picture to the gallery after taking while it's active, but the motion photo button never appears in Gallery. I don't believe it is Gallery related because I found a version of GCam that would take motion photos and when I open them in the Samsung Gallery app, I do have the "View motion photo" option available to me.

I will continue to look into this and will update if I ever figure it out.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 15, 2022)

Lol this hits different in my a21s with OneUI core 3.1 , It defeats my S10e and S22 without taking a sweat! Lmao, So happy with this SOT I still have 40 percent left with 6.5 hours SOT applied all the recommendations in the OP. But yeah this is 5000mAh battery maybe because of that?


----------



## marko94 (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @marko94
> 
> I will check it soon, then i come back to you, if i find the problem, and perhaps, someone else here can give you answer as well.
> Because at first glance, I can't find any issue, I've already gone through the preset 3x, and don't see any noteworthy apps, or app dependencies, or camera related apps, compares to mine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it have something with the Bixby maybe ?


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 15, 2022)

What is Motion Engine anyway?


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Google please

Click to collapse



I searched for it,  but I didn't find anything useful, just irrelevant results. Even if I type in "Samsung motion engine", still returns no useful results.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 15, 2022)

The longest SOT I ever had! Thanks and credit to this thread.


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Thank you for your reply. Actually, I'm referring to this:


Hamid Chikh said:


> Disable Motion Engines​*- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
> - adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
> - adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0*

Click to collapse



I'm a bit confused.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 15, 2022)

Are these two safe to uninstall..???

Android system intelligence
Device health services


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



I hope they dont break anything.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> no, also you can restore, if so

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## sandy.parulekar (Apr 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Improve Audio Experience​*- adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1
> - adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1*

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried this?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 15, 2022)

sandy.parulekar said:


> Has anyone tried this?

Click to collapse



just try it and tell us if you see any difference,it doesn t harm anything


----------



## skiku (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> but keep in mind, that some stuff, are save to uninstall, but you could miss functionality.
> 
> e.g. Android system intelligence, (before it was named _Device Personalization Services_)
> Function of the app, see below
> ...

Click to collapse



Even after enabling this app, I can't use Live Caption, it says I need an update and can't download. Already tried clearing cache and delete updates, with no success. I will try to figure out what is happening and report back.


----------



## skiku (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> Maybe you deleted a related app, that is needed so live caption works properly

Click to collapse



Yeah that's probably it. I'm trying to figure out which app was but so far no luck


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 15, 2022)

skiku said:


> Yeah that's probably it. I'm trying to figure out which app was but so far no luck

Click to collapse



Did you try this? 



com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe


----------



## skiku (Apr 15, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you try this?
> 
> 
> 
> com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe

Click to collapse



Yes, it's enabled. The errors I'm getting are these:




Translation: "Update the software to use this"




Translation: "Can't download the date of Live Caption. Go to Settings>Sound>Live Caption"
I went there but there is nothing about Live Captions


----------



## skiku (Apr 15, 2022)

Ad74 said:


> @skiku
> Send me the deleted preset if you want

Click to collapse



Sorry, I can't right know. When I get the chance I share my preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 15, 2022)

skiku said:


> Yes, it's enabled. The errors I'm getting are these:
> 
> View attachment 5589367
> Translation: "Update the software to use this"
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore TTS and Google text to speech


----------



## Nemanja032 (Apr 16, 2022)

I cant see posts, i dont know why?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 16, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> I cant see posts, i dont know why?

Click to collapse



He edited them out, not sure why, but they look the same for everyone.


----------



## dtechgeek (Apr 16, 2022)

Please help asap, I used MyPreset.txt and now I can not call or get calls. I saw ims registration status - Not registered. please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 16, 2022)

dtechgeek said:


> Please help asap, I used MyPreset.txt and now I can not call or get calls. I saw ims registration status - Not registered. please

Click to collapse



Restore *Phone*, *Call*, *Dialer*, and *IMS*


----------



## skiku (Apr 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore TTS and Google text to speech

Click to collapse



I didn't remove this from the beginning and it still didn't work. Here's my preset, maybe it will help to figure out what is missing


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 16, 2022)

When receiving notification my screen in not turning ON, i have to touch the screen to see the message, before i remember there was an option in setting on turn ON the screen on notification


----------



## WindR (Apr 16, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> When receiving notification my screen in not turning ON, i have to touch the screen to see the message, before i remember there was an option in setting on turn ON the screen on notification

Click to collapse



Turn on AOD


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

Click to collapse



Has anyone noticed any increased performance with 0,0


----------



## omnimax (Apr 16, 2022)

marko94 said:


> How to enable Motion photo in the Camera ? I mean I can enable it, but it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



Try with Samsung ApexService


----------



## 5HE5 (Apr 16, 2022)

Great post thanks for that, it helped a lot


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 16, 2022)

What do you think guys ?? which one saves more battery on S21 ? The adaptive refresh rate 60-120hz or Static 96Hz ??


----------



## KomitaMKD (Apr 17, 2022)

When i try to execute adb cmd i get adb: inacasessible or not found.

I'm not with same device but im also galaxy user and most are the same but none is working.

Any advices?


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 17, 2022)

My SD variant NOTE20 ULTRA has finally arrived. I'm already using a debloated ROM and I want a full ONEUI experience, so I only applied several ADB commands in the OP, regarding processing speed, eliminating input lag, and especially, animation scale to 0.35. After that, this phone is way more responsive and smooth than my old NOTE10+, I just can't believe it's SPEEEEED! It's blazing fast!
 But, I can see the standby power draw is still not good enough without a thorough debloating.


KomitaMKD said:


> When i try to execute adb cmd i get adb: inacasessible or not found.
> 
> I'm not with same device but im also galaxy user and most are the same but none is working.
> 
> Any advices?

Click to collapse



adb devices?


----------



## ganeshindeed (Apr 17, 2022)

Really Great and excellent Work man. 
This device shows an awesome standby battery and responsiveness, Full credit goes to you man. 
Keep up your great work.


----------



## jsmcmahon89 (Apr 17, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Try with Samsung ApexService

Click to collapse



This is it. Thanks a ton, I have glanced over this app multiple times but never reactivated it. I was getting ready to reactivate one app at a time but was dreading it.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 17, 2022)

Hoping hamid will comeback at samsung and continue helping US debloating on future. I believe we have same preset.


----------



## KomitaMKD (Apr 17, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> My SD variant NOTE20 ULTRA has finally arrived. I'm already using a debloated ROM and I want a full ONEUI experience, so I only applied several ADB commands in the OP, regarding processing speed, eliminating input lag, and especially, animation scale to 0.35. After that, this phone is way more responsive and smooth than my old NOTE10+, I just can't believe it's SPEEEEED! It's blazing fast!
> But, I can see the standby power draw is still not good enough without a thorough debloating.
> 
> adb devices?

Click to collapse



It's showing my phone as attached. No problems with it


----------



## Zero 2wo (Apr 17, 2022)

For those lines that are not listed in the list ( global/system/secure), does it work when we put it? or it will lead to another problem? And is the preset safe for all galaxy? if bootlooped, factory reset will fix it right


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 17, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Try with Samsung ApexService

Click to collapse



Hi, I installed the latest version in Uptodown but I can't see the option to enable motion photos in my camera app, what should I do?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Has anyone noticed any increased performance with 0,0

Click to collapse



Depends on the device, try it yourself and you can help others with feedback


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

5HE5 said:


> Great post thanks for that, it helped a lot

Click to collapse




ganeshindeed said:


> Really Great and excellent Work man.
> This device shows an awesome standby battery and responsiveness, Full credit goes to you man.
> Keep up your great work.

Click to collapse



You're welcome! Glad i helped


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

KomitaMKD said:


> When i try to execute adb cmd i get adb: inacasessible or not found.
> 
> I'm not with same device but im also galaxy user and most are the same but none is working.
> 
> Any advices?

Click to collapse



Install adb drivers, you're doing it wrong somewhere in the process


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> What do you think guys ?? which one saves more battery on S21 ? The adaptive refresh rate 60-120hz or Static 96Hz ??

Click to collapse



96hz of course, but it's no longer available in 4.1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> My SD variant NOTE20 ULTRA has finally arrived. I'm already using a debloated ROM and I want a full ONEUI experience, so I only applied several ADB commands in the OP, regarding processing speed, eliminating input lag, and especially, animation scale to 0.35. After that, this phone is way more responsive and smooth than my old NOTE10+, I just can't believe it's SPEEEEED! It's blazing fast!
> But, I can see the standby power draw is still not good enough without a thorough debloating.
> 
> adb devices?

Click to collapse



 Try suspension of cached apps and more debloating


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Try with Samsung ApexService

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help, people here have been wondering how to get back motion photos.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hoping hamid will comeback at samsung and continue helping US debloating on future. I believe we have same preset.

Click to collapse



I'm enjoying pixel experience actually, i don't know if Samsung can win me over


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

Zero 2wo said:


> For those lines that are not listed in the list ( global/system/secure), does it work when we put it? or it will lead to another problem? And is the preset safe for all galaxy? if bootlooped, factory reset will fix it right

Click to collapse



Factory reset resets all modifications.
Preset is safe and tested, that's why it's public. You don't think I'd tell you to remove an app that'll bootloop your phone, do you ?
Also, read OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 18, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Hi, I installed the latest version in Uptodown but I can't see the option to enable motion photos in my camera app, what should I do?

Click to collapse



That's not the issue we're discussing here, you can't enable it if it's not supported


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not the issue we're discussing here, you can't enable it if it's not supported

Click to collapse



I've taken motion photos with Gcam, those are visible in the samsung gallery which means I can take them but I just can't enable it in the samsung camera


----------



## Ricardo_G (Apr 18, 2022)

yo


Hamid Chikh said:


> *From the author of **Complete Google Pixel Optimization*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



u work is awasome, thanks a lot !!!


----------



## skiku (Apr 18, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
It's my phone, I paid for it with my money and do what I want with it. I appreciate the effort of people like Hamid that try to give more choices to the consumer. If you don't want that, just ignore the thread. Easy.
Oh and he's not responsible for anything wrong that happens if I mess up, in the end it's my choice to do this.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Badger50 (Apr 18, 2022)

Greetings to all, and I certainly hope everyone is doing well.  Just dropped by for a little thread cleaning since things were starting to get a little heated.
While you may agree / disagree with the topic of this thread, I will ask you all politely to please stay on topic related to the S21 device for which this thread is intended.

Thank you all for your cooperation, and a pleasant day to all.

-Regards: Badger50  FSM


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 18, 2022)

A Solid battery life from the S21 Plus  "SM-G996B/DS"  Exynos variant , One ui 4.1 April security patch 
Debloated + Ran some ADB Commands 
Using Dark mode all time , Adaptive refresh rate 
80% Of Wi-Fi + 20% of Mobile data
I'm really satisfied with that experience , Kudos to You Hamid <3


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 96hz of course

Click to collapse



I am curious. Is there any reason the static 96hz saves more battery comparing to 60hz to 120hz adaptive? Is that because the 120hz cost too much battery? Thanks


----------



## Mr.5g (Apr 18, 2022)

The title of thread has been edited by moderator, at least that makes it clearer before you venture to the OP. Now I know to look for another thread


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 18, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> I am curious. Is there any reason the static 96hz saves more battery comparing to 60hz to 120hz adaptive? Is that because the 120hz cost too much battery? Thanks

Click to collapse






I found this video that compares 120hz vs 96hz on S20 Ultra 
There is only 6% battery difference about 33 minutes.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 18, 2022)

Is device health services safe to remove..???


----------



## George Musat (Apr 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Is device health services safe to remove..???

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 18, 2022)

George Musat said:


> yes

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what it does..???
All I know its not a Samsung app but Android app.


----------



## George Musat (Apr 18, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Can you tell me what it does..???
> All I know its not a Samsung app but Android app.

Click to collapse



Idk if you ll see any difference. with or without it is the same thing
maybe a little bit more battery


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 18, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Idk if you ll see any difference. with or without it is the same thing
> maybe a little bit more battery

Click to collapse



I have uninstalled this and Android system intelligence and my phone has become a lot smoother now, without affecting battery.


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try suspension of cached apps and more debloating

Click to collapse



Thank you for your incredible work! 
 I'm getting 6 to 7 hrs of SOT, mostly watching videos, social media apps, gaming, shopping apps, browsing the internet, etc.  Some apps are not optimized so well, so they're pretty power-hungry. Overnight standby only consumes ~3%. That's incredible! Because I have to keep a messaging app running in the background constantly as I need instant notifications. Enhanced processing enabled, because, why not? I want it to be as responsive as it gets, and with ADB commands in the OP and doing a bit of debloating, I'm getting both super snappy performance and good stamina. 
Thank you again, sir.


----------



## Meruzzi (Apr 18, 2022)

Guys my S21 after debloat I cant open the Software Update, how can I fix?


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 19, 2022)

Meruzzi said:


> Guys my S21 after debloat I cant open the Software Update, how can I fix?

Click to collapse



Restore software update


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 19, 2022)

In One UI 4.0 March security patch,

*adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1024 *

When trying to modify the RAM Plus into 0 or 1gb it resets every reboot, Is it just me or you guys too with oneui 4 ?


----------



## George Musat (Apr 19, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> I have uninstalled this and Android system intelligence and my phone has become a lot smoother now, without affecting battery.

Click to collapse



Ah sorry,I wanted to say the battery may be improving,my bad english


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 19, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Ah sorry,I wanted to say the battery may be improving,my bad english

Click to collapse



Is uninstalling Android system intelligence and Health Service causing any issues? Does the auto-brightness still work?


----------



## Klaudas (Apr 19, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> In One UI 4.0 March security patch,
> 
> *adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1024 *
> 
> When trying to modify the RAM Plus into 0 or 1gb it resets every reboot, Is it just me or you guys too with oneui 4 ?

Click to collapse



It was same for me. Wait for one 4.1


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 19, 2022)

Meruzzi said:


> Guys my S21 after debloat I cant open the Software Update, how can I fix?

Click to collapse



 Restore software Updater


Xrunner87 said:


> Is uninstalling Android system intelligence and Health Service causing any issues? Does the auto-brightness still work?

Click to collapse



Yes it works fine


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 19, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> I am curious. Is there any reason the static 96hz saves more battery comparing to 60hz to 120hz adaptive? Is that because the 120hz cost too much battery? Thanks

Click to collapse



The only real difference i managed to notice personally way less heat with 96


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 19, 2022)

skiku said:


> _{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
> It's my phone, I paid for it with my money and do what I want with it. I appreciate the effort of people like Hamid that try to give more choices to the consumer. If you don't want that, just ignore the thread. Easy.
> Oh and he's not responsible for anything wrong that happens if I mess up, in the end it's my choice to do this.
> Have a nice day.

Click to collapse



"It's hard to convince a donkey that there's something tastier than carrots"
Don't bother my friend.


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 19, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Restore software Updater
> 
> Yes it works fine

Click to collapse



Just find out, that Device Health Manager thing, if disabled, the deep-sleep function will not work. 
My suggestion is to keep it as is.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 19, 2022)

Yes


Xrunner87 said:


> Just find out, that Device Health Manager thing, if disabled, the deep-sleep function will not work.
> My suggestion is to keep it as is.

Click to collapse



Indeed, it is responsible for app power management.


----------



## Nemanja032 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello guys, what to not uninstall if i want to use photo editor?


----------



## Furious Froyo (Apr 19, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, what to not uninstall if i want to use photo editor?

Click to collapse


*com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching*


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 20, 2022)

oldredduck said:


> Hey, would like to  thank the OP, great work and good explanation. Would like to ask if anyone can tell me witch files are used for hotspot. I have a Samsung S21+ G966B/exynos2100/Android12. No Root. Hotspot on my phone isn't working, think i have delete the wrong/to many files. Thanks in advantage Alex

Click to collapse



On presets on OP hotspot is working well. Now in order to know what have you deleted. On adbapp go to uninstall tab put the preset. Restore all the unmarked app


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 20, 2022)

Hi all, do you notice the difference when you enable below when the setting is Optimised
2 - Enable Improved App Responsiveness​Changing processing speed in settings disables this
*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

What's your experience with this? Thanks*


----------



## hwntw (Apr 20, 2022)

Galaxy S10 Lite: I tried out these optimisations on my S10 lite and the phone feels faster , Geekbench 5 give the scores 2827 multi and 740 single core. Average scores for this device are 2450 and 665 respectively, according to Geekbench


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 20, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Hi all, do you notice the difference when you enable below when the setting is Optimised
> 2 - Enable Improved App Responsiveness​Changing processing speed in settings disables this
> *- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> What's your experience with this? Thanks*

Click to collapse



It improved my app responsiveness.

Nah but seriously, click on search this thread then type "cpu responsiveness" and you will find your answer in these 175 pages.

Everything in this thread is safe to do or it wouldn't be here. You can try for yourself and see what changes you notice. Failing to follow directions however, will lead to issues.


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey guys after updating the phone and re-debloat, should i run again the adb commands or just once at the beginning ?
What to do to reset all the commands?
Is it this one : 
adb shell settings put global galaxy_system_update_block 1 ???


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 20, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Hey guys after updating the phone and re-debloat, should i run again the adb commands or just once at the beginning ?
> What to do to reset all the commands?
> Is it this one :
> adb shell settings put global galaxy_system_update_block 1 ???

Click to collapse



After restoring all my apps and updating software, I then debloat once again, clear cache partition and repair apps. After reboot, then check each adb command parameters individually to see if it stayed the same or needs changing again. You can never be sure. Read OP to see how to check default parameters before changing anything. You don't want to do double the work.

For example, if you previously used

*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*

And want to see if it remained the same or not after updating and debloat, just enter
*adb shell settings get global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness*

Change "put" to "get" and remove the value at the end.

I don't know if there's any shortcut or easier way, but I like being thorough.


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Apr 20, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> After restoring all my apps and updating software, I then debloat once again, clear cache partition and repair apps. After reboot, then check each adb command parameters individually to see if it stayed the same or needs changing again. You can never be sure. Read OP to see how to check default parameters before changing anything. You don't want to do double the work.
> 
> For example, if you previously used
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Bro i appreciate it


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It improved my app responsiveness.
> 
> Nah but seriously, click on search this thread then type "cpu responsiveness" and you will find your answer in these 175 pages.
> 
> Everything in this thread is safe to do or it wouldn't be here. You can try for yourself and see what changes you notice. Failing to follow directions however, will lead to issues.

Click to collapse



On a stock Samsung the worst that can happen is the need to do a factory reset. Generally it's almost impossible to crash a stock Android but not completely impossible 

Bare in mind each user needs and setup are unique so what works well for some might not for you.  Try to learn and understand what you're disabling or enabling and any _dependencies.
Any changes could have far reaching and unseen consequences otherwise.  _

Doing a few or groups at a time rather then blindly doing all edits at once may save you time in the long run especially if you don't understand exactly what you are modifying.
It's a learning curve and somewhat trial and error.
Many times you find dependencies by accidentally disabling a needed service or app. It may take some time until you notice the anomaly you created.  Androids should be very predictable and stable...
Keeping a log of the mods can be useful.

That said all Samsung's need to be optimized to obtain best performance... get use to it.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.

Click to collapse



What will I gain with this, wont this increase battery consumption..???


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 20, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> Just find out, that Device Health Manager thing, if disabled, the deep-sleep function will not work.
> My suggestion is to keep it as is.

Click to collapse



It works for me, I don't have any unusual battery drain and also getting the same SOT as before disabling it.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> What will I gain with this, wont this increase battery consumption..???

Click to collapse



Disable all Device Care power adaptations except for the display/cpu one.
The power saving modes never worked right, can cause increased battery use and can cause erratic behavior.
Find the hogs and deal with each on a case by case basis.  Although the bucket concept is a Google Android one, Samsung's will run better without it.

Both my N10+'s, one on Pie and one running on 10 run best like this.  No adaptive time needed


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 21, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Disable all Device Care power adaptations except for the display/cpu one.
> The power saving modes never worked right, can cause increased battery use and can cause erratic behavior.
> Find the hogs and deal with each on a case by case basis.  Although the bucket concept is a Google Android one, Samsung's will run better without it.
> 
> Both my N10+'s, one on Pie and one running on 10 run best like this.  No adaptive time needed

Click to collapse



Hi black. Can you share your presets? Planning to disable my device care to know if it will gain better on my phone and to differentiate which app need or to retain. Thanks in advance


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 21, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi black. Can you share your presets? Planning to disable my device care to know if it will gain better on my phone and to differentiate which app need or to retain. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Some would be relevant some not as I'm running 2 N10+ on Android 9 and 10.
Be careful with the numerous new small Samsung system apks as many are needed UI to maintain appearance and functionality.


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 21, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It improved my app responsiveness.

Click to collapse



I searched but majority of reply are from you only  I worry about the battery life could be suffered by changing this value.
In addition, I believe that the only way to revert back to stock value is run the ADB command again with the stock value. So we are better to record all the changes in a notepad.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 21, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> I searched but majority of reply are from you only  I worry about the battery life could be suffered by changing this value.
> In addition, I believe that the only way to revert back to stock value is run the ADB command again with the stock value. So we are better to record all the changes in a notepad.

Click to collapse



For me, it definitely improved the speed of which my apps open, and the overall quickness of my phone, without having to change the Processing speed. It had no negative effects on my battery whatsoever, whether the command is used or not.

And yes, your statement about the ADB command sounds like common sense. But like I said, you can always check the parameters yourself to be sure. Mine never changes unless I do so manually, or I perform a factory reset.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi black. Can you share your presets? Planning to disable my device care to know if it will gain better on my phone and to differentiate which app need or to retain. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I've always had SCPM SDHMS disabled, you should try, it makes the phone faster. If anything, you can always restore them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> Is uninstalling Android system intelligence and Health Service causing any issues? Does the auto-brightness still work?

Click to collapse



No issues, yes still works


----------



## Xrunner87 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No issues, yes still works

Click to collapse



Yeah, I still don't know what that "Android System Intelligence" thingy does.  I don't see any differences. But uninstalling it does improve standby power draw a little bit. Now I'm getting like a ~2% drop sleeping overnight with data OFF, quite impressive.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> Yeah, I still don't know what that "Android System Intelligence" thingy does.  I don't see any differences. But uninstalling it does improve standby power draw a little bit. Now I'm getting like a ~2% drop sleeping overnight with data OFF, quite impressive.

Click to collapse



You're new to my thread, Don't worry, you'll get used to impressive stuff


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Is device health services safe to remove..???

Click to collapse



Is it in the debloat list in OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Can you tell me what it does..???
> All I know its not a Samsung app but Android app.

Click to collapse



This isn't Google search, please, don't ask your off topic questions here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Xrunner87 said:


> Thank you for your incredible work!
> I'm getting 6 to 7 hrs of SOT, mostly watching videos, social media apps, gaming, shopping apps, browsing the internet, etc.  Some apps are not optimized so well, so they're pretty power-hungry. Overnight standby only consumes ~3%. That's incredible! Because I have to keep a messaging app running in the background constantly as I need instant notifications. Enhanced processing enabled, because, why not? I want it to be as responsive as it gets, and with ADB commands in the OP and doing a bit of debloating, I'm getting both super snappy performance and good stamina.
> Thank you again, sir.

Click to collapse



you're welcome, if you want an even snappier phone, uninstall all of SCPM apps and SDHMS


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

oldredduck said:


> Hey, would like to  thank the OP, great work and good explanation. Would like to ask if anyone can tell me witch files are used for hotspot. I have a Samsung S21+ G966B/exynos2100/Android12. No Root. Hotspot on my phone isn't working, think i have delete the wrong/to many files. Thanks in advantage Alex

Click to collapse



Hey, you're welcome.
For hotspot, Just restore all apps containing "tethering".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, what to not uninstall if i want to use photo editor?

Click to collapse



Photo editor


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Hi all, do you notice the difference when you enable below when the setting is Optimised
> 2 - Enable Improved App Responsiveness​Changing processing speed in settings disables this
> *- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> What's your experience with this? Thanks*

Click to collapse



Smoother phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It improved my app responsiveness.
> 
> Nah but seriously, click on search this thread then type "cpu responsiveness" and you will find your answer in these 175 pages.
> 
> Everything in this thread is safe to do or it wouldn't be here. You can try for yourself and see what changes you notice. Failing to follow directions however, will lead to issues.

Click to collapse



Newbies will come after 4 months of work and ask if it's safe to uninstall "chrome"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Hey guys after updating the phone and re-debloat, should i run again the adb commands or just once at the beginning ?
> What to do to reset all the commands?
> Is it this one :
> adb shell settings put global galaxy_system_update_block 1 ???

Click to collapse



You can re-enter adb commands just to make sure they're still on, or not, it's your choice.
That command is in obsolete, don't touch that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> I searched but majority of reply are from you only  I worry about the battery life could be suffered by changing this value.
> In addition, I believe that the only way to revert back to stock value is run the ADB command again with the stock value. So we are better to record all the changes in a notepad.

Click to collapse



Then don't change it 
And no, if you read the thread, you would have known already that you can revert that command simply by changing processing speed mode and back.


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> simply by changing processing speed mode and back.

Click to collapse



I did search but didn't see the method of changing the processing speed. May I confirm that you are referring to change the processing speed from the existing Optimised to High then change back to Optimised. Is that right? By the way, your thread is wonderful. Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> I did search but didn't see the method of changing the processing speed. May I confirm that you are referring to change the processing speed from the existing Optimised to High then change back to Optimised. Is that right? By the way, your thread is wonderful. Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, changing processing speed resets that command to default. You're welcome


----------



## keldrion (Apr 21, 2022)

thx for the nice work

F926B 

edit i dont use all of the mods


----------



## abu46 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> you're welcome, if you want an even snappier phone, uninstall all of SCPM apps and SDHMS

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid, dont you think uninstalling sdhms will result in more battery and ram consumption as apps will not be put to deep sleep and will be constantly running in background..


----------



## LamMinhThien (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks you bro..
Now i can disable GOS via _game_auto_temperature_control_=_0_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

LamMinhThien said:


> Thanks you bro..
> Now i can disable GOS via _game_auto_temperature_control_=_0_

Click to collapse



That's not how you disable GOS actually, and that command is defaulted to 0, and it's deprecated and advised not to play with


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Hi Hamid, dont you think uninstalling sdhms will result in more battery and ram consumption as apps will not be put to deep sleep and will be constantly running in background..

Click to collapse



Of course it'll hurt battery life, but your phone will be much faster. The choice is yours, i only show you what you can do and then you choose what you want


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Of course it'll hurt battery life, but your phone will be much faster. The choice is yours, i only show you what you can do and then you choose what you want

Click to collapse



Are there any other apps besides sdhms that will result in more battery and ram consumption if you disable them?


----------



## Zhorz (Apr 21, 2022)

What are the stock commads for?

adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance

I forgot to make backup


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 21, 2022)

Zhorz said:


> What are the stock commads for?
> 
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance
> ...

Click to collapse



0
1,1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 21, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Are there any other apps besides sdhms that will result in more battery and ram consumption if you disable them?

Click to collapse



No app beside SDHMS and SCPM. Because they're responsible for power management


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No app beside SDHMS and SCPM. Because they're responsible for power management

Click to collapse



Thanks. I've never disabled them but I might try it for a few battery cycles and see the difference.


----------



## KNF2015 (Apr 22, 2022)

Would restricting battery use & background data achieve similar results vs disabling for SCPM and SDHMS? I'd rather avoid disabling things


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 22, 2022)

KNF2015 said:


> Would restricting battery use & background data achieve similar results vs disabling for SCPM and SDHMS? I'd rather avoid disabling things

Click to collapse



This thread is all about uninstalling useless stuff to get more battery and smoother performance.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 22, 2022)

Guys i experiencing now only on  Facebook messenger that if your phone on sleep or turn off a while you'll not recieve any message unless you open it then all message will popup. Did i delete something?


----------



## Klaudas (Apr 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys i experiencing now only on  Facebook messenger that if your phone on sleep or turn off a while you'll not recieve any message unless you open it then all message will popup. Did i delete something?

Click to collapse



Same for me. I think facebook updated messenger and messed up because it all started after previous week update and before that I had no problems.


----------



## Kitsunegeisha (Apr 22, 2022)

i try dial *#06# nothing show up... Supposed to be pop up IMEI ...guess I will need to Restore Phone, Call, Dialer, and IMS? is it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Guys i experiencing now only on  Facebook messenger that if your phone on sleep or turn off a while you'll not recieve any message unless you open it then all message will popup. Did i delete something?

Click to collapse



Put it to unrestricted or "never sleeping apps"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 22, 2022)

Kitsunegeisha said:


> i try dial *#06# nothing show up... Supposed to be pop up IMEI ...guess I will need to Restore Phone, Call, Dialer, and IMS? is it?

Click to collapse



No, it's service mode. And you can find your IMEI in about phone


----------



## almora9 (Apr 23, 2022)

SCPM and SDHMS
what is stands for.
thknks


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Improve Audio Experience​*- adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1
> - adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1*

Click to collapse



Are these for headphones or Phone speakers..???


----------



## marko94 (Apr 23, 2022)

Any recommendations for the app for checking battery and cpu temperature ? Want to check difference with GOS on and off


----------



## marko94 (Apr 23, 2022)

omnimax said:


> Try with Samsung ApexService

Click to collapse



I did factory reset few days ago, but still didnt debloat my phone. Will try again, but with your suggestion


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 23, 2022)

almora9 said:


> SCPM and SDHMS
> what is stands for.
> thknks

Click to collapse



Even I want to know


----------



## ManhuntBMW (Apr 23, 2022)

Improve Audio Experience​*- adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1
- adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1

Default is: 0 ?*


----------



## marko94 (Apr 23, 2022)

ManhuntBMW said:


> Improve Audio Experience​*- adb shell settings put system tube_amp_effect 1
> - adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1
> 
> Default is: 0 ?*

Click to collapse



Depends, check with the GET command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Google Camera Port*​- Exynos GCAM Port *ZGcam*

Click to collapse



Bonus


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

almora9 said:


> SCPM and SDHMS
> what is stands for.
> thknks

Click to collapse



Policy manager and health manager


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Are these for headphones or Phone speakers..???

Click to collapse



No output has been specified, if it was for one of them, it would've been specifically mentionned.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

agentR said:


> Google cam from Zoran will work on Snapdragon devices too?

Click to collapse



Wrong thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I made the switch to Google Pixel 6 today​Pretty sure @Dj daudi , @Kris_b1104 and the others are plenty capable of answering all th questions. I'll make a modified copy of this thread for Pixel too. Good bye guys, take care of this thread for me.

Click to collapse



Pixel 6 review and comparaison with S21 coming ...


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Policy manager and health manager

Click to collapse



Does this increase battery backup or improve performance..???


----------



## nokia_16 (Apr 23, 2022)

any one facing whatsapp video call issue I am unable to make whatsapp video call. App force stops when video call initiated.  used debloat-preset


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 23, 2022)

marko94 said:


> Any recommendations for the app for checking battery and cpu temperature ? Want to check difference with GOS on and off

Click to collapse



I would love to hear how your test go


----------



## marko94 (Apr 23, 2022)

mapringg said:


> I would love to hear how your test go

Click to collapse



Yeah..I just disabled GOS, and even playing 15 min of game, I noticed lower temperature of my battery. Phone is also colder than with GOS enabled. But still waiting for app suggestion to check exact temp


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 23, 2022)

I saw that OP update today. Hamid did you add new customization today?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> I saw that OP update today. Hamid did you add new customization today?

Click to collapse



Yes, i posted earlier


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> any one facing whatsapp video call issue I am unable to make whatsapp video call. App force stops when video call initiated.  used debloat-preset

Click to collapse



This issue has nothing to do with debloating


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Does this increase battery backup or improve performance..???

Click to collapse



BOTH.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, i posted earlier

Click to collapse



About those Gcams are they only exclusive at Exynos?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> About those Gcams are they only exclusive at Exynos?

Click to collapse



You can try and tell us, i never had snapdragon


----------



## zlaer (Apr 24, 2022)

Hamid, can you provide similar ADB tweaks with huawei like the huawei mate 20 x?


----------



## Juunishinshou (Apr 24, 2022)

After debloating with "Mypreset.txt" seems the VOLTE is missing.
any idea which services should I restore for this function to return?

UPDATE: after searching within this thread, the answer is to enable "IMS Service".


----------



## Ivixmax (Apr 24, 2022)

For battery life what is better adaptable 48-120 hz or 96 hz fixed?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 24, 2022)

zlaer said:


> Hamid, can you provide similar ADB tweaks with huawei like the huawei mate 20 x?

Click to collapse



Most of them will work, even debloat list.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 24, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> For battery life what is better adaptable 48-120 hz or 96 hz fixed?

Click to collapse



I used to keep it adaptive 120, since all the optimisations improved battery life a lot.
Each device is different, i advise you to try yourself


----------



## zlaer (Apr 24, 2022)

Hi hamid.. 2 questions:

1) Whats the ADB command to find my current refresh rate for both upper and lower limit? Remember, I’m on a Huawei not a smasung.

2) Whats the ADB command to disable auto brightness on bootup?


----------



## mascian (Apr 25, 2022)

Juunishinshou said:


> After debloating with "Mypreset.txt" seems the VOLTE is missing.
> any idea which services should I restore for this function to return?
> 
> UPDATE: after searching within this thread, the answer is to enable "IMS Service".

Click to collapse



Sorry, it's only Carrier Service app?
Thx


----------



## mascian (Apr 25, 2022)

Sorry, I've lost some functions of Spen and Samsung Notes. Can you tell me which applications to restore?
Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 25, 2022)

zlaer said:


> Hi hamid.. 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Whats the ADB command to find my current refresh rate for both upper and lower limit? Remember, I’m on a Huawei not a smasung.
> 
> 2) Whats the ADB command to disable auto brightness on bootup?

Click to collapse



1) just enable show refresh rate in dev settings
2) there's no command for that, you either enable auto brightness, or disable it all the way.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 25, 2022)

mascian said:


> Sorry, I've lost some functions of Spen and Samsung Notes. Can you tell me which applications to restore?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Restore FACM


----------



## mascian (Apr 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore FACM

Click to collapse



Also CMFA as well? And for Dex? Thx


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 25, 2022)

mascian said:


> Also CMFA as well? And for Dex? Thx

Click to collapse



Sure


----------



## mascian (Apr 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Sure

Click to collapse



Thx


----------



## mascian (Apr 25, 2022)

Sorry, I've solved almost everything; I still have a problem: in settings I no longer have search... which app should I restore? Thanks


----------



## Juunishinshou (Apr 25, 2022)

mascian said:


> Sorry, I've solved almost everything; I still have a problem: in settings I no longer have search... which app should I restore? Thanks

Click to collapse



Try to restore "Finder"?


----------



## zlaer (Apr 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1) just enable show refresh rate in dev settings

Click to collapse



Hi hamid.. theres no refresh rate in my dev settings.


----------



## KKYASIR (Apr 25, 2022)

mascian said:


> Sorry, I've solved almost everything; I still have a problem: in settings I no longer have search... which app should I restore? Thanks

Click to collapse



Restore settings suggestions from uninstall


----------



## Kitsunegeisha (Apr 26, 2022)

may patch


----------



## keldrion (Apr 26, 2022)

the first cmd command after factory reset gives me 1, 1

if u want to do a space in scripts  u must use "\ "

thx 4 the good work


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 26, 2022)

zlaer said:


> Hi hamid.. theres no refresh rate in my dev settings.

Click to collapse



Update your software, it'll be there.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 26, 2022)

mascian said:


> Sorry, I've solved almost everything; I still have a problem: in settings I no longer have search... which app should I restore? Thanks

Click to collapse



Restore settings suggestions


----------



## mascian (Apr 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore settings suggestions

Click to collapse



It's "com.android.settings.intelligence"


----------



## George Musat (Apr 26, 2022)

Kitsunegeisha said:


> may patch
> 
> View attachment 5598479

Click to collapse



Bro not here lol
I thought it was a s21 update just go to s22 forum


----------



## sandy.parulekar (Apr 26, 2022)

Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_permission_allowed 0


I have executed this command and My galaxy Watch didn't connect to Bluetooth, How to Revert this*


----------



## webleeper (Apr 26, 2022)

sandy.parulekar said:


> Disable Background Scanning​*- adb shell settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0
> - adb shell settings put system nearby_scanning_permission_allowed 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Replace the 0 with a 1


----------



## sandy.parulekar (Apr 26, 2022)

webleeper said:


> Replace the 0 with a 1

Click to collapse



a1 or Only 1


----------



## nocio (Apr 26, 2022)

sandy.parulekar said:


> a1 or Only 1

Click to collapse



Only 1


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 26, 2022)

When Put unused apps to Sleep is disabled, what happens to an app like discord if I didn't put them into both the sleep and deep sleep category? Putting it into either one causes my voice call to not work when my screen is turned off for a while. At the moment, I'm trying to assign all my apps into the three categories, but I feel like putting discord into never sleep is not a good idea.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 26, 2022)

In the OP you write this:

- adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
- adb shell pm clear --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*

Default Values for Obsolete commands

Disable Automatic Temperature Management
*- adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*


As you can see the same ADB Command is one time under the point disabling the GOS and at the end of the OP under the obsolete commands.

Now is my question: is this command now obsolete or not?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Also check **Complete Google Pixel Optimization*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> - Synchronization: *DISABLED* (turn it off again when not in use).
> ...

Click to collapse



Cleaning up OP ... Removed adb commands that were duplicate of existing settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 26, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> In the OP you write this:
> 
> - adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
> - adb shell pm clear --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for pointing that out, it's fixed now


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 26, 2022)

Another quick Question, sorry for that:

if i set this so:
*adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 120.0*

must set this command here too? and if i must set this, with the value 1 oder 2?
*adb shell settings put secure refresh_rate_mode 1*


----------



## Genuis Freak (Apr 27, 2022)

File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



The Link in the OP for the App Battery Calibration Pro is dead


----------



## Deleted member 5934587 (Apr 27, 2022)

Does a delete adb command cause the value to return to its default?


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Exynos GCAM Port *ZGcam*

Click to collapse



Which one is suitable for S10 plus Exynos..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 27, 2022)

kingrohan said:


> Which one is suitable for S10 plus Exynos..???

Click to collapse



The latest one


----------



## Zero 2wo (Apr 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Factory reset resets all modifications.
> Preset is safe and tested, that's why it's public. You don't think I'd tell you to remove an app that'll bootloop your phone, do you ?
> Also, read OP.

Click to collapse



its because im not with the same phone.. I'm on galaxy a02. And another question... why does my CPU speed is not at max speed when opening an app after apply the preset. its only max when at home screen.


----------



## Emre67511 (Apr 28, 2022)

mapringg said:


> Does a delete adb command cause the value to return to its default?

Click to collapse



If the default value was null than you have to delete the adb command. If the default value is 0 you have to set it to 0.
0 is not the same as null btw.


----------



## dragos281993 (Apr 28, 2022)

Could anyone tell me where com.android.nfc is located in a recent samsung device, as in the location on the system partition?
Also, after debloating I noticed I'm missing the search function within the Settings app. I'd appreciate if anyone told me the package name and the location for that app as well. I'm using an S22.
I'm at work, hence the conplete lack of knowledge, and I kinda need the NFC. I wouldn't mind trying to put the files manually in the right location to get it working again.
Thanks!


----------



## ganeshindeed (Apr 28, 2022)

dragos281993 said:


> Could anyone tell me where com.android.nfc is located in a recent samsung device, as in the location on the system partition?
> Also, after debloating I noticed I'm missing the search function within the Settings app. I'd appreciate if anyone told me the package name and the location for that app as well. I'm using an S22.
> I'm at work and I kinda need the NFC and if I wouldn't ming trying to put the files manually in the right location to get it working.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Its under apps, system apps. NFC services and NFC.


----------



## ganeshindeed (Apr 28, 2022)

For enabling Search Function in settings you need to enable 
1.Settings Suggestions, com.android.settings.intelligence
2.Settings, com.android.settings


----------



## Zero 2wo (Apr 28, 2022)

does disable and uninstall make a different? I'm here facing laggy after disable package with the preset.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 28, 2022)

if I would like to delete all the files you posted my preset.txt what am I going to encounter? Does the S Pen work? Do you update the system? Do I limit the performance of the phone? on s22U


----------



## ganeshindeed (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi Hamid,
I don't see the suspend cached app option under developer settings.
Am in android 12. One UI 4.1
Anything! 

I used this one though
adb shell device_config put activity_manager_native_boot use_freezer true 
adb reboot

Command executed successfully,  but Still nothing shows up.


----------



## dragos281993 (Apr 28, 2022)

As I wasn't properly understood about the location of the deleted system apps, I'm gonna ask something different.
How do you restore the deleted system apps via the terminal? Cause I k ow they're not actually deleted for good but only for the current user. I saw a post where someone wrote down some commands of which one was meant to reinstall the system apps deleted via adb, but I just cannot find it. I've been away from the xda world for quite a while now and it's showing. 

Edit: found the command and got the apps back and running just with a terminal app, without my PC


----------



## grayson73 (Apr 28, 2022)

Not able to sign in (authenticate) when joining public WiFi.  When I click on the notification to sign in, nothing happens.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

Zero 2wo said:


> its because im not with the same phone.. I'm on galaxy a02. And another question... why does my CPU speed is not at max speed when opening an app after apply the preset. its only max when at home screen.

Click to collapse



Preset works with Galaxy A02. Also, we don't change CPU speed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

dragos281993 said:


> Could anyone tell me where com.android.nfc is located in a recent samsung device, as in the location on the system partition?
> Also, after debloating I noticed I'm missing the search function within the Settings app. I'd appreciate if anyone told me the package name and the location for that app as well. I'm using an S22.
> I'm at work and I kinda need the NFC and if I wouldn't ming trying to put the files manually in the right location to get it working.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



The files never leave the phone when debloating without root


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

Zero 2wo said:


> does disable and uninstall make a different? I'm here facing laggy after disable package with the preset.

Click to collapse



I don't advise disabling, that preset is to DELETE


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> if I would like to delete all the files you posted my preset.txt what am I going to encounter? Does the S Pen work? Do you update the system? Do I limit the performance of the phone? on s22U

Click to collapse



Please follow instructions, read carefully OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

ganeshindeed said:


> Hi Hamid,
> I don't see the suspend cached app option under developer settings.
> Am in android 12. One UI 4.1
> Anything!
> ...

Click to collapse



If it doesn't show up then leave it like that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

dragos281993 said:


> As I wasn't properly understood about the location of the deleted system apps, I'm gonna ask something different.
> How do you restore the deleted system apps via the terminal? Cause I k ow they're not actually deleted for good but only for the current user. I saw a post where someone wrote down some commands of which one was meant to reinstall the system apps deleted via adb, but I just cannot find it. I've been away from the xda world for quite a while now and it's showing.
> 
> Edit: found the command and got the apps back and running just with a terminal app, without my PC

Click to collapse



Feel free to share with us your conclusions and research


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 28, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Not able to sign in (authenticate) when joining public WiFi.  When I click on the notification to sign in, nothing happens.  Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Restore "captive" and "login" apps


----------



## dragos281993 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Feel free to share with us your conclusions and research

Click to collapse



Within a terminal app (I use Material terminal) type in "su" to give it root privileges, then: cmd package install-existing "name of the package".
After that reboot the phone and the stuff you uninstalled is back. I'm sure that if the phone is stuck in a bootloop, if you manage to boot it to a state where adb is working, you can use a PC to perform this command and reinstall the lastor the last few packages you uninstalled which caused the bootloop.


----------



## FIFATG (Apr 28, 2022)

What remains after running the provided preset?
It seems like most of the features and apps will be gone.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Si prega di seguire le istruzioni, leggere con attenzione OP

Click to collapse



dear I read them but I only wanted to know these things if it was limited to that !! and if I find benefit without that I read 170 posts


----------



## ganeshindeed (Apr 28, 2022)

What is the app name for Other Security settings under biometric and security. 

Am unable to install a vpn profile. Bcoz when i click other security setting nothings happening.


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 28, 2022)

adb shell settings put system reduce_animations 1  

This will enable the reduce animations option from Android 10.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

FIFATG said:


> What remains after running the provided preset?
> It seems like most of the features and apps will be gone.

Click to collapse



If you want/need a feature just uncheck it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

​​Nearby share dependencies​Did anyone get nearby share to work ? I still can't figure out what apps are needed for it to work.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ​​Nearby share dependencies​Did anyone get nearby share to work ? I still can't figure out what apps are needed for it to work.

Click to collapse



What is use of this? I can still share files ,movies etc to other phone tru Nearby Share on your presets


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> What is use of this? I can still share files ,movies etc to other phone tru Nearby Share on your presets

Click to collapse



Nearby share enables high speed sharing, i can't use it after debloating, it might be a setting i disable then. Thank you


----------



## FIFATG (Apr 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you want/need a feature just uncheck it.

Click to collapse



Of course, I'm just curious about the slim version that is left if I don't uncheck anything.


----------



## NozGojira (Apr 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nearby share enables high speed sharing, i can't use it after debloating, it might be a setting i disable then. Thank you

Click to collapse



Did you update preset list?


----------



## kazegawa (Apr 29, 2022)

anyone knows how to disable this or just put into performance instead of battery saving? i know the adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0 will disable the auto temperature one but this is just absurd. me wanting to play but samsung wants to save battery instead and i cant even control it


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 29, 2022)

Ho all, do you use Good Guardian? There is a function called Thermal Guardian. Do you increase a bit of threshold in order to gain performance? Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

FIFATG said:


> Of course, I'm just curious about the slim version that is left if I don't uncheck anything.

Click to collapse



The slim version doesn't contain any feature, it's the maximum app you can uninstall without having a bootoop


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Ho all, do you use Good Guardian? There is a function called Thermal Guardian. Do you increase a bit of threshold in order to gain performance? Thanks

Click to collapse



You don't need that when you debloat, it never goes past 35°c


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> anyone knows how to disable this or just put into performance instead of battery saving? i know the adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0 will disable the auto temperature one but this is just absurd. me wanting to play but samsung wants to save battery instead and i cant even control it

Click to collapse



That adb command you're talking about is disabled by default, 0 is the default value for it. You can uninstall all game related apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Did you update preset list?

Click to collapse



I can't, i no longer have a Samsung phone


----------



## choosetobelieve (Apr 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You don't need that when you debloat, it never goes past 35°c

Click to collapse



The app also allows users to decrease the threshold to make the device cooler. Is that worth to do it? I guess that the performance is reduced at the same time.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ​​Nearby share dependencies​Did anyone get nearby share to work ? I still can't figure out what apps are needed for it to work.

Click to collapse


SOLVED​Google play services has to have permission to scan for nearby devices.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 29, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> The app also allows users to decrease the threshold to make the device cooler. Is that worth to do it? I guess that the performance is reduced at the same time.

Click to collapse



Obviously performance takes a hit, I don't advise using that app.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Apr 30, 2022)

if i use your preset what am i going to encounter on s22u? @Hamid Chikh


----------



## kingrohan (Apr 30, 2022)

180 to 165 pages, where did the 15 pages go..???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 30, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> if i use your preset what am i going to encounter on s22u? @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Read OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Apr 30, 2022)

No idea


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Read OP

Click to collapse



which page should I go to?


----------



## Genuis Freak (May 1, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> which page should I go to?

Click to collapse










						Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide
					

Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread: Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED) - Remove SIM before first boot - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Gymcode (May 1, 2022)

Any idea how to enable to RAM Plus menu? I tried to enable it back and rebooted my phone but it still doesn't show. It displays as the default value of 2, but no selection is available for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 1, 2022)

Gymcode said:


> Any idea how to enable to RAM Plus menu? I tried to enable it back and rebooted my phone but it still doesn't show. It displays as the default value of 2, but no selection is available for me.

Click to collapse



It's enabled in 4.1, if you're on 4.0 you can only change the value


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 1, 2022)

Hi, I would run this code *#0228# in dialer but after a huge debloat it doesn't run, which is the app to restore?


----------



## Gymcode (May 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's enabled in 4.1, if you're on 4.0 you can only change the value

Click to collapse



In my screen it doesn't show. I'm on OneUI 4.1. I'm thinking that an ADB command might have hide this?

My current values are:
- C:\platform-tools>adb shell settings get global ram_expand_size => 0
- C:\platform-tools>adb shell settings get global ram_expand_size_list => 0
- C:\platform-tools>adb shell settings get global zram_enabled  => 0

I tried setting to >0 values to the above, but the menu did not appear as well.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 1, 2022)

Gymcode said:


> In my screen it doesn't show. I'm on OneUI 4.1. I'm thinking that an ADB command might have hide this?
> 
> My current values are:
> - C:\platform-tools>adb shell settings get global ram_expand_size => 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, set the list command like in OP
*- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 1, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Hi, I would run this code *#0228# in dialer but after a huge debloat it doesn't run, which is the app to restore?

Click to collapse



Search "factory" "test" and restore all


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 1, 2022)

Here's my quick comparaison between S21 (base exynos) and Pixel 6. Feel free to ask anything if needed.


----------



## Android.camel (May 2, 2022)

Any idea how to remove remote support from the settings menu after April update? Instructions in the OP no longer work.


----------



## matthew4865 (May 2, 2022)

My phone is great battery and smooth all everything except Samsung cloud.  After restore once and then tried to click it, won't open. how fix? I need SMS and contact restore data from cloud


----------



## Juunishinshou (May 2, 2022)

I'm having problem with Split View feature as it does nothing when pressed.
Do you which service to restore for this function to work?

UPDATE: restore "appsedge" to get back the Split View function back


----------



## Gymcode (May 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's my quick comparaison between S21 (base exynos) and Pixel 6. Feel free to ask anything if needed.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 2, 2022)

matthew4865 said:


> My phone is great battery and smooth all everything except Samsung cloud.  After restore once and then tried to click it, won't open. how fix? I need SMS and contact restore data from cloud

Click to collapse



Restore IMS, samsung core services, or apply my preset.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search "factory" "test" and restore all

Click to collapse



I restored them, nothing changed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 2, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I restored them, nothing changed

Click to collapse



Restore everything, then debloat again once finished. Why do you want that code anyway ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything, then debloat again once finished

Click to collapse



Doing like that won't change anything.. bcause after debloat dialer's codes won't work


----------



## skiku (May 2, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Doing like that won't change anything.. bcause after debloat dialer's codes won't work

Click to collapse



Try devicekeystring or something like that.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 2, 2022)

I did it


----------



## kingrohan (May 2, 2022)

How to stop bloatware apps auto download from Galaxy store in A and M series phones.
Every time I update apps from Galaxy Store, bloatware apps gets auto downloaded.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything, then debloat again once finished. Why do you want that code anyway ?

Click to collapse



I restored all uninstalled apps, dialer's codes then worked, then i re-debloated anything except for apps that u mentioned.. another time.. codes doesn't work. So these apps are not the ones I need


----------



## matthew4865 (May 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore IMS, samsung core services, or apply my preset.

Click to collapse



It worked. Thank you.


----------



## DonKarleon95 (May 4, 2022)

Good afternoon!

I own the Galaxy s20 (Exynos) and there are several questions regarding the FAQ.

_Question # 1:_

*adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
adb shell settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0
adb shell settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0
adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1*

These commands are not mainly FAQs. Are they outdated and do not work on one ui 4.1?

_Question # 2:_

*adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0*

What are these commands responsible for? How do these commands affect the application launch process? I did not find information in open sources.

_Question # 3:_

*adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a*

This command is responsible for compiling applications as well as the "Repair app" command in the "Recovery" menu? Application optimization with this ADB command takes 30 minutes and after this command, applications open faster according to my subjective feelings. (https://android.googlesource.com/pl...ve/+/2ab108c5be96768ef094591720596fbc4b7f91f7)

_Question # 4:_

*adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8*

Why do you recommend stopping with 1GB Ram Plus instead of turning Ram Plus off completely by choosing the 0 argument?

_Question # 5:_

*adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
adb shell pm clear --user 0 com.samsung.android.game.gos
adb shell settings put secure game_auto_temperature_control 0*

If you recommend disabling the "Game optimize service", then you do not need to disable the "Game Booster service" in order to exclude the impact of these services on performance?

_Question # 6:_

*adb shell settings put system slider_animation_duration 1000*

Found this team in tips to increase the smoothness of MIUI 12. (https://c.mi.com/thread-3010847-1-0.html). Does this team work on Galaxy smartphones? I didn't really notice the difference, but maybe someone can check it on their device.

_Question # 7:_

*adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*

Is this setting responsible for "Improved Processing" in the battery management menu? If yes, then on S20 only one "Improved Processing" mode and unlike S21 does not make sense to change this parameter to 2 or 3?

_Question # 8:_

*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*

This command has only two arguments: 0 and 1? Or are there any other arguments?

_Question # 9:_

*adb shell settings put system k2hd_effect 1*

After rebooting, the value of this command is reset to 0. What reason do you think? How can this be avoided?

_Question # 10:_

*adb shell settings put system sound_effects_enabled 0*

Does this setting disable Dolby Atmos? Or turns off the equalizer? And what is the effect of disabling this parameter in the audio quality pan?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 4, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I own the Galaxy s20 (Exynos) and there are several questions regarding the FAQ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a handful, some answers can be found through the thread, and I'll try to respond tonight to the rest.
Please, search this thread for any relevant information in the meantime


----------



## feherfabio (May 4, 2022)

There's a command to disable low battery warn?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

Hi, I noticed that after a heavy debloat I no longer have VoLTE, I want to restore it so which app should I restore?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Hi, I noticed that after a heavy debloat I no longer have VoLTE, I want to restore it so which app should I restore?

Click to collapse



Yes it'll go away after debloating, there are a couple of responsible apps you'll have to restore, look thru the thread


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything, then debloat again once finished. Why do you want that code anyway ?

Click to collapse



I need it for calibrate battery


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes it'll go away after debloating, there are a couple of responsible apps you'll have to restore, look thru the thread

Click to collapse



I searched and found that i had to restore IMS apps, then now Volte works. Thank u


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 4, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I own the Galaxy s20 (Exynos) and there are several questions regarding the FAQ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Q1
Those commands still work, they're just not relevant, as you can enable them under dev options.

Q2
How, it's subjective. I tested, seemed to me to be working, other people here have noticed the same, if you're skeptical you can skip those.

Q3
The command "_cmd package compile -m speed-profile_" used by App Booster tells the compiler tooldex2oat to immediately verify and AOT-compile methods listed in the profile file of an app. *SOURCE*

Q4
See *this post*

Q5
I just disable all "game" relative services as i don't need any of them messing with my gaming experience.

Q6
_"slider_animation_duration_" parameter doesn't exist in Galaxy parameters, so it's effect is unknown, feel free to test and come back with some tangible feedback. I'll try on my Pixel 6 in the meantime.

Q7
See *this post*

Q8
Yes, 0 or 1, See *this post*

Q9
Might not be supported, i recommend skipping it

Q10
As stated in OP, this command "*Disable Sound Effects on Interaction*", which means, it disable audio feedback when you touch the screen or do an action, just like vibration feedback, but for audio. You can disable them one by one under "sound and vibration".
This parameter has nothing to do with dolby, or any sound enhancement


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I need it for calibrate battery

Click to collapse



That's not advised by OP


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not advised by OP

Click to collapse



I tryed the metode by the app but didn't find any improvment.. I already knew before a metode: first turn off phone, than turn it on and go on dilaer, insert *#0228# then select "quick start", then apply fly mode and reinsert *#0228# and quick start, reboot keeping fly mode on, than after turn off fly mode and in dialer insert *#9900#, insert "Copy to sdcard" and then you finished. This metode guves me always a better battery healtht.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)​- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a

Click to collapse



Check this out guys


----------



## AndroidWars (May 4, 2022)

Thanks for this usefull thread @Hamid Chikh . I couldnt test battery life full day yet. I did all instructions and created my preset since 2 days. Everyting works perfect but in gallery and file manager tickers wont showing up. Which app cousing this? Trying one by one restore apps I couldnt find. Anyone faced?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Thanks for this usefull thread @Hamid Chikh . I couldnt test battery life full day yet. I did all instructions and created my preset since 2 days. Everyting works perfect but in gallery and file manager tickers wont showing up. Which app cousing this? Trying one by one restore apps I couldnt find. Anyone faced?

Click to collapse



⁰0


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

> Thanks for this usefull thread @Hamid Chikh . I couldnt test battery life full day yet. I did all instructions and created my preset since 2 days. Everyting works perfect but in gallery and file manager tickers wont showing up. Which app cousing this? Trying one by one restore apps I couldnt find. Anyone faced?

Click to collapse



Also I noticed that, i think it's caused by Theme park, do you use it?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Also I noticed that, i think it's caused by Theme park, do you use it?
> 
> 
> InfamousMykol said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 4, 2022)

Try to delete them


----------



## George Musat (May 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Check this out guys

Click to collapse



is it the same as what Galaxy App Booster do?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Try to delete them

Click to collapse



Removed cache and Deleted home up, lockstar, good lock. Still same picker not showing


----------



## George Musat (May 4, 2022)

George Musat said:


> is it the same as what Galaxy App Booster do?

Click to collapse



i see it is alot slower too


----------



## Aj.xda (May 4, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Thanks for this usefull thread @Hamid Chikh . I couldnt test battery life full day yet. I did all instructions and created my preset since 2 days. Everyting works perfect but in gallery and file manager tickers wont showing up. Which app cousing this? Trying one by one restore apps I couldnt find. Anyone faced?

Click to collapse



I am having the same issue.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 4, 2022)

Aj.xda said:


> I am having the same issue.

Click to collapse



I found fix. We used command 0.35x transition. Picker not show up on 0.35x. OS need 0.5x or higher. Make 1x and again 0.5x working


----------



## NozGojira (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Thanks for this usefull thread @Hamid Chikh . I couldnt test battery life full day yet. I did all instructions and created my preset since 2 days. Everyting works perfect but in gallery and file manager tickers wont showing up. Which app cousing this? Trying one by one restore apps I couldnt find. Anyone faced?

Click to collapse



Im not sure but you may try. Accidentally after updating my Android System WebView mine work again.


----------



## NoobSHISH (May 5, 2022)

Hi all, is there an adb command to modify the % limit of the battery protection? I'd like to activate it but 85% is too low, 95% or even 90% would be a lot better for me


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I found fix. We used command 0.35x transition. Picker not show up on 0.35x. OS need 0.5x or higher. Make 1x and again 0.5x working

Click to collapse



Thank you for the fix, your input is much appreciated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 5, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Im not sure but you may try. Accidentally after updating my Android System WebView mine work again.

Click to collapse



Seems more related


----------



## ManhuntBMW (May 5, 2022)

Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)​- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a

This is exactly the same as App Booster? In the application, he shows me 411 applications, while with the adb 511 command and the execution time is much longer than in the application.


----------



## matthew4865 (May 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> Yes, it's enabled. The errors I'm getting are these:
> 
> View attachment 5589367
> Translation: "Update the software to use this"
> ...

Click to collapse



Same I had an issue like this... do you have any idea? how fix?

did you Android System Intelligence restore? here's the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.as


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you for the fix, your input is much appreciated

Click to collapse



I thank you for this thread. S10+ Exynos 4.5G full day looks like I will break with mobile network 9 hours SOT. Thank u so much. We are breaking planned obsolence.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I thank you for this thread. S10+ Exynos 4.5G full day looks like I will break with mobile network 9 hours SOT. Thank u so much. Thats proof samsung and google taking our data all day and battery life. We are breaking planned obsolence.

Click to collapse



How did u get these sot? I have deep sleep apps, enabled adb features and I get these SOT in 4g and a bit with hotspost.. Have I to restore all?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> How did u get these sot? I have deep sleep apps, enabled adb features and I get these SOT in 4g and a bit with hotspost.. Have I to restore all?

Click to collapse



This is my preset. Not all services and apps. All apps in deep sleep except outlook, Whatsapp, Telegram, Twitter, Facebook, Instagram...
Working Bixby Routines, edge Tools, Device manager

And full day 4.5g %50  5 hour SOT


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> This is my preset. Not all services and apps. All apps in deep sleep except outlook,whatsapp,telegram,twitter,Facebook,instagram...
> Working Bixby Routines, edge Tools, Device manager
> 
> And full day 4.5g %50  5 hour SOT

Click to collapse



Thank u for these post, u did a reset before? And which adb command u used?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Thank u for these post, u did a reset before? And which adb command u used?

Click to collapse



I did settings reset and recovery wipe cache
Ram plus 1gb
- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1024
Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity_permission_denied 1
- adb shell settings put system mcf_permission_denied 1
Improve Apps Launch​- adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0
- adb shell settings put system send_security_reports 0
Disable Screen Saver​- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_dock 0
Disable Smart Stay​- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0
Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)​- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a
I skipped refresh rate because s10+ support only 60fps if u have u must use OP instructions
Processing Speed Hack (Unlocked by Kris_b1104)​Set processing speed mode to "Optimised" in settings then:
- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

Done thats it


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 5, 2022)

This is my SOT on S10+ (1 year old), battery changed in January 2022 and all data restored in March, I debloated more than 200 apps, sync off, edge lighting on, aod off, edge panel off, aod off, used most of OP's adb commands, now using all in 4G and few minutes of hotspot, should I do a reset? I think that my phone could do better


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I did settings reset and recovery wipe cache
> Ram plus 1gb
> - adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 1024
> Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u for these advice, I'll do all of that, settings reset means that I haven't to wipe all data?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Thank u for these advice, I'll do all of that, settings reset means that I haven't to wipe all data?

Click to collapse



You're welcome search in settings finder "reset" Reset all Settings. (Not factory reset) This will reset all only settings. You will not lose any file/data


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> You're welcome search in settings finder "reset" Reset all Settings. (Not factory reset) This will reset all only settings. You will not lose any file/data

Click to collapse



I followed your advice, now I'll try in a couple of days how it goes.. thank u very much


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I followed your advice, now I'll try in a couple of days how it goes.. thank u very much

Click to collapse



I hope it will work. I'm waiting your feedback SOT screenshot.


----------



## Compusmurf (May 5, 2022)

sooooo...


If you run Samsung app booster it's running this:  (Disassemble the apk and look at the code if you don't believe)
cmd package compile -m speed-profile



So why do?
Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)​cmd package compile -m speed -f -a


----------



## yahhas (May 5, 2022)

Why do you turn off adaptive battery though ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 5, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> sooooo...
> 
> 
> If you run Samsung app booster it's running this:  (Disassemble the apk and look at the code if you don't believe)
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there's a difference between them, not sure yet tho


----------



## Roei.e (May 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think there's a difference between them, not sure yet tho

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid, thanks for your thread because I think I need it. I got my S21 FE 2 weeks ago and it seems like the maximum SOT is 5 hours with 120Hz. I did the settings you suggested and now I am in the debloat part. I saw in the first page of the comments here you updated the list and I can't follow it up because there are 168 pages here lol. Could you reply to me with the latest list so I can debloat the best and safest? Thanks again!


----------



## AndroidWars (May 5, 2022)

S10+ Exynos first cycle (Still learning battery patterns) all day 4G,  8.44 hour SOT. Thats really amazing.... 
All Samsung device owners should do this instructions for last long battery life and smooth and fast device...
Thanks again @Hamid Chikh


----------



## NozGojira (May 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think there's a difference between them, not sure yet tho

Click to collapse



How are you Hamid? this new command what's this really will do on our phone? does affect battery performance and drain?


----------



## NozGojira (May 5, 2022)

Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)
- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a

Is that normal after i finished running this command at the end i have plenty of apps says Failure.


----------



## skiku (May 5, 2022)

matthew4865 said:


> Same I had an issue like this... do you have any idea? how fix?
> 
> did you Android System Intelligence restore? here's the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.as

Click to collapse



It fixed after I restored all apps before I updated my phone with a Samsung update. Don't really know what fixed it honestly because after I used a different preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Hi Hamid, thanks for your thread because I think I need it. I got my S21 FE 2 weeks ago and it seems like the maximum SOT is 5 hours with 120Hz. I did the settings you suggested and now I am in the debloat part. I saw in the first page of the comments here you updated the list and I can't follow it up because there are 168 pages here lol. Could you reply to me with the latest list so I can debloat the best and safest? Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Latest list is attached to op


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> S10+ Exynos first cycle (Still learning battery patterns) all day 4G,  8.44 hour SOT. Thats really amazing....
> All Samsung device owners should do this instructions for last long battery life and smooth and fast device...
> Thanks again @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 6, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I hope it will work. I'm waiting your feedback SOT screenshot.

Click to collapse



Yes, after settings reset it feels smooter, also with 0.5x animations (it was 0.3 before)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> How are you Hamid? this new command what's this really will do on our phone? does affect battery performance and drain?

Click to collapse



I'm good thanks
Just repairs apps apparently, i took it out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Speed Up App Launch (Compiles for Speed)
> - adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a
> 
> Is that normal after i finished running this command at the end i have plenty of apps says Failure.

Click to collapse



Yes, those fails are from the apps we already deleted/disabled
Just repair apps from recovery


----------



## omnimax (May 6, 2022)

NoobSHISH said:


> Hi all, is there an adb command to modify the % limit of the battery protection? I'd like to activate it but 85% is too low, 95% or even 90% would be a lot better for me

Click to collapse



There is no way to change that. I made a bixby routine that when battery is equal or above 95% and charging it activates battery protection, so that's basically the same.


----------



## Aj.xda (May 6, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> This is my preset. Not all services and apps. All apps in deep sleep except outlook, Whatsapp, Telegram, Twitter, Facebook, Instagram...
> Working Bixby Routines, edge Tools, Device manager
> 
> And full day 4.5g %50  5 hour SOT

Click to collapse



The apps that are not in deep sleep, are they in normal sleep or set as never sleeping apps?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 6, 2022)

Aj.xda said:


> The apps that are not in deep sleep, are they in normal sleep or set as never sleeping apps?

Click to collapse



Whatsapp and Outlook never sleeping apps. Most apps in deep sleep.


----------



## Compusmurf (May 6, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> cmd package compile

Click to collapse




Hamad. 

Just looked up the compile command parameters.

If you select ALL apps  in app booster it's EXACTLY the same as the command you put.

For folks with app booster, the manual one isn't needed.  

NO difference.

Source:  android JIT compile





						Implementing ART just-In-time (JIT) Compiler  |  Android Open Source Project
					






					source.android.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

Compusmurf said:


> Hamad.
> 
> Just looked up the compile command parameters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


There are 2 commands;
_- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a
- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -f -a (Booster app uses this one)_
And i'm still testing both of them to see the difference. I've replaced the old one in OP.


----------



## Roei.e (May 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are 2 commands;
> _- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a
> - adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -f -a (Booster app uses this one)_
> And i'm still testing both of them to see the difference. I've replaced the old one in OP.

Click to collapse



I read a lot of comments about this commands. Can you tell me exactly what they do before I use one of them? and which one should I use? Thanks!


----------



## AndroidWars (May 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are 2 commands;
> _- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed -f -a
> - adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -f -a (Booster app uses this one)_
> And i'm still testing both of them to see the difference. I've replaced the old one in OP.

Click to collapse



I saw ur Pixel 6 thread and I guess ur daily driver device Pixel 6. How is Pixel 6 better then ur old S21? How is with ur debloating Pixel 6 Battery Performance SOT?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 6, 2022)

This is my SOT after settings reset. All 4G, few hours hotspot on, very bad... should I clear all data?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> This is my SOT after settings reset. All 4G, few hours hotspot on, very bad... should I clear all data?

Click to collapse



You should follow OP


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should follow OP

Click to collapse



I did all battery tweaks from few weeks..


----------



## AndroidWars (May 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> This is my SOT after settings reset. All 4G, few hours hotspot on, very bad... should I clear all data?

Click to collapse



This is my today SOT results. I advice u dont use Power saving mode. I think that cause more battery drain especially when playing clash of clans. Did u use preset? Apps draining battery in background.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 6, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> This is my today SOT results. I advice u dont use Power saving mode. I think that cause more battery drain especially when playing clash of clans. Did u use preset? Apps draining battery in background.

Click to collapse



I'm using adaptive power saving. I used a preset found here that debloates more than 200 apps, then restored all and used ur preset


----------



## AndroidWars (May 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I'm using adaptive power saving. I used a preset found here that debloates more than 200 apps, then restored all and used ur preset

Click to collapse



Turn off adaptive Power saving, these my settings.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 6, 2022)

U use adaptive battery? If yes u mannually changed app background activity in developer mode? @AndroidWars


----------



## AndroidWars (May 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> U use adaptive battery? If yes u mannually changed app background activity in developer mode? @AndroidWars

Click to collapse



Yes using adaptive battery and Developer mode suspended apps set restricted games and u dont want notification apps


----------



## WindR (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes using adaptive battery and Developer mode suspended apps set restricted games and u dont want notification apps

Click to collapse



Could you please show your screenshots in English?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 7, 2022)

@AndroidWars A question: u have game launcher and gos enabled?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> @AndroidWars A question: u have game launcher and gos enabled?

Click to collapse



Only com.samsung.android.game.gos = disabled
Game launcher gamebooster other things uninstalled.
Attached preset my new preset try uninstall this apps.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

WindR said:


> Could you please show your screenshots in English?

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Only com.samsung.android.game.gos = disabled
> Game launcher gamebooster other things uninstalled.
> Attached preset my new preset try uninstall this apps.

Click to collapse



Hi, Should I remove game booster?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Hi, Should I remove game booster?

Click to collapse



Yes you can uninstall


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes you can uninstall

Click to collapse



Does it save battery life? I have S21 FE and only get 5 hours SOT


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Does it save battery life? I have S21 FE and only get 5 hours SOT

Click to collapse



Mostly cpu not throttling in games. I forgot if using Nearby devices or location effects battery life. If u want 7+ or higher sot try my preset.


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

Thanks I will review it and see if I need any apps from there, how much SOT you get and what phone?


----------



## abu46 (May 7, 2022)

After following the debloat list in OP i am not able to "reset all settings" under reset. Whenever i try to reset settings it asks for my pattern lock and says the device will restart to reset , but as soon as i click reset, it goes back to reset screen. Any headsup??


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Thanks I will review it and see if I need any apps from there, how much SOT you get and what phone?

Click to collapse



S10+Exynos 8-9 hour SOT


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> S10+Exynos 8-9 hour SOT

Click to collapse



That's actually very very good. However considering the new displays and the 120hz refresh rate, the better processing power that the S21 FE have I think I will reach maximum of 6-7 hours.


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

Also I am using Galaxy MAX HZ for quick doze mode. That is very good it helps in standby battery


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> That's actually very very good. However considering the new displays and the 120hz refresh rate, the better processing power that the S21 FE have I think I will reach maximum of 6-7 hours.

Click to collapse



System apps using in background so much Nearby device, location causing battery drain. And we cant change them. Thats why we uninstall system apps. You can reach 9 hour SOT. Read carefully do first page instructions.


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> System apps using in background so much Nearby device, location causing battery drain. And we cant change them. Thats why we uninstall system apps. You can reach 9 hour SOT. Read carefully do first page instructions.

Click to collapse



I did all the first page instruction but I didn't debloat the whole 300 apps because I don't think it really safe.
Do you have any other things to recommend to do? what helped me a lot is the Galaxy Max HZ and it's quick doze mode.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I did all the first page instruction but I didn't debloat the whole 300 apps because I don't think it really safe.
> Do you have any other things to recommend to do? what helped me a lot is the Galaxy Max HZ and it's quick doze mode.

Click to collapse



You dont think really safe, then nothing to do. Dont expect miracle on SOT. Key is debloating...


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> You dont think really safe, then nothing to do. Dont expect miracle on SOT. Key is debloating...

Click to collapse



Debloating a tons of system apps that some of them are necessary IS not safe


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Debloating a tons of system apps that some of them are necessary IS not safe

Click to collapse



You just use stock without debloat bro. This is the way


----------



## NozGojira (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes using adaptive battery and Developer mode suspended apps set restricted games and u dont want notification apps

Click to collapse



Can you explain why you prefer turning on you adaptive battery than turn it off which is adviced in OP. Is there any advantage each of them turning On and Off?


----------



## Roei.e (May 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> You just use stock without debloat bro. This is the way

Click to collapse



No, I did debloat but a safe one, one that you don't uninstall every system app possible


----------



## AndroidWars (May 7, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Can you explain why you prefer turning on you adaptive battery than turn it off which is adviced in OP. Is there any advantage each of them turning On and Off?

Click to collapse



I forgot to turn it off adaptive battery. I saw in instructions when I check again. But seems doesn't cause battery drain. Disabled them now I will use adaptive battery disabled.



Roei.e said:


> No, I did debloat but a safe one, one that you don't uninstall every system app possible

Click to collapse



Ok thats great


----------



## NozGojira (May 8, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Mostly cpu not throttling in games. I forgot if using Nearby devices or location effects battery life. If u want 7+ or higher sot try my preset.

Click to collapse



i saw on your list that you disabled VPNdialouge you need this in order to use any vpn app or it wont connect. but if you not use VPN its fine


----------



## AndroidWars (May 8, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> i saw on your list that you disabled VPNdialouge you need this in order to use any vpn app or it wont connect. but if you not use VPN its fine

Click to collapse



I don't use vpn. If I need one day I can restore again.


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 8, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Sì utilizzando la batteria adattativa e la modalità Developer sospesa le applicazioni impostare giochi limitati e u dont vuole app di notifica

Click to collapse



why don't you make me deactivate the apps in standby? remains stuck on active !!


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 8, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> why don't you make me deactivate the apps in standby? remains stuck on active !!

Click to collapse



U have to enable first adaptive battery


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 8, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> U have to enable first adaptive battery

Click to collapse



Do you recommend disabling apps in developer or disabling adaptive battery mode?


----------



## marko94 (May 8, 2022)

How to enable GOS ? In system apps it says disabled. 

Thanks


----------



## Roei.e (May 10, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
Hi I used your debloat list on Galaxy S7, and after that the settings apps just keep stopping. Do you have any idea what can cause this issue?


----------



## Roei.e (May 10, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Hi I used your debloat list on Galaxy S7, and after that the settings apps just keep stopping. Do you have any idea what can cause this issue?

Click to collapse



I found it , it was User Dictionary "com.android.providers.userdictionary"


----------



## grayson73 (May 11, 2022)

I'm not getting Amber alerts and other emergency alerts.  Any ideas?


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 11, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I'm not getting Amber alerts and other emergency alerts.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Can you post your current disabled preset?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 11, 2022)

After enabling for two days Adaptive battery and then disabling it this is my SOT, it's better but I REMOVED SIM to use another device as hotspot, so on my S10+ I use only Wifi, considering that battery could be better


----------



## sapanag (May 11, 2022)

hey my samsung s10 is draining too much and i m noob in all this commands. so i hv small doubts. 
1) If i do above commands. Does factory reset afterwards resets it all back to normal??? just in case i mess it up or anyother way to turn to system defaults

2)in appcontrol i see console. over there i have to write commands and after tht do i hv to just disconnect it and anyother process to be done??

it would be great if someone can respond thanks


----------



## grayson73 (May 11, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> Can you post your current disabled preset?

Click to collapse



Here it is


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 11, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Eccola qui

Click to collapse



with this preset how long does the battery last?


----------



## grayson73 (May 11, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> with this preset how long does the battery last?

Click to collapse



I never said "Eccola qui" so not sure what happened with your quote.  I don't know because I haven't run it down from 100%.  Hopefully others can respond.


----------



## Roei.e (May 11, 2022)

Who would have believe S21 FE Exynos 2100 6hours SOT 120hz


----------



## Cele17 (May 12, 2022)

what happens if i don't restore apps before system updates?


----------



## neinfricatu (May 12, 2022)

Cele17 said:


> what happens if i don't restore apps before system updates?

Click to collapse



There is a risk of bootloop.


----------



## yahhas (May 12, 2022)

Do you guys have wifi scanning on?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

Cele17 said:


> what happens if i don't restore apps before system updates?

Click to collapse



You dont need restore any apps if u wont update with OTA. Download new update from frija just flash with odin new rom (flash home csc) 

Note : dont flash csc file device will factory reset.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> You dont need restore any apps if u wont update with OTA. Download new update from frija just flash with odin new rom (flash home csc)
> 
> Note : dont flash csc file device will factory reset.

Click to collapse



But if I use OTA is it necessary to restore?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> But if I use OTA is it necessary to restore?

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
android.autoinstalls.config.samsung

I think these responsible system apps. Or u should try all apps restore. Both ways may wont come new version request ota update. Someone need to try. Not guarantee. 

Download from frija & flash with Odin best way. U will not loose any data flash with home csc. I will do this way first May update. Because coming update too late on my country.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
> android.autoinstalls.config.samsung
> 
> I think these responsible system apps. Or u should try all apps restore. Both ways may wont come new version request ota update. Someone need to try. Not guarantee.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes on my country too, I heard that Thailand ROM gets fastest update. What do I need to flash in order to receive OTA updates from Thailand?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Yes on my country too, I heard that Thailand ROM gets fastest update. What do I need to flash in order to receive OTA updates from Thailand?

Click to collapse



(Aut) switzerland fastest and first updates mostly.. U cant receive whatever u want country ota update. U should use in ur device switzerland GSM sim card. Sample


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> (Aut) switzerland fastest and first updates mostly.. U cant receive whatever u want country ota update. U should use in ur device switzerland GSM sim card.

Click to collapse



You are not right. My friend has his phone with Thailand ROM in Israel with Israeli SIM. I added a picture here from settings. You just need different CSC.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> You are not right. My friend has his phone with Thailand ROM in Israel with Israeli SIM. I added a picture here from settings. You just need different CSC.

Click to collapse



I heard that but some says its finished since one ui 4.0 not working anymore. 
   Anyway we should back to the thread.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I heard that but some says its finished since one ui 4.0 not working anymore.
> Anyway we should back to the thread.

Click to collapse



So if I can ask you a question, I saw in your preset that you have removed something called in ADB Appcontrol "Nearby Devices" but it has the logo if Smarthings? What is that?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> So if I can ask you a question, I saw in your preset that you have removed something called in ADB Appcontrol "Nearby Devices" but it has the logo if Smarthings? What is that?

Click to collapse



Smartthings framework probably


----------



## katana5 (May 12, 2022)

Hi I'm having a major issue using Samsung pass. I've reinstalled Samsung pass and autofill but it keeps giving me this error which I've never seen. I tried everything on the internet such as trying on mobile data, deleting fingerprints and retryikg them with pass app. Nothing works and I'm suspecting I disabled or ununstalled a necessary service for pass to work. Can anyone help please?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 12, 2022)

katana5 said:


> Hi I'm having a major issue using Samsung pass. I've reinstalled Samsung pass and autofill but it keeps giving me this error which I've never seen. I tried everything on the internet such as trying on mobile data, deleting fingerprints and retryikg them with pass app. Nothing works and I'm suspecting I disabled or ununstalled a necessary service for pass to work. Can anyone help please? View attachment 5612767

Click to collapse



Share ur uninstall preset maybe we can figured out which app cause this issue


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

katana5 said:


> Hi I'm having a major issue using Samsung pass. I've reinstalled Samsung pass and autofill but it keeps giving me this error which I've never seen. I tried everything on the internet such as trying on mobile data, deleting fingerprints and retryikg them with pass app. Nothing works and I'm suspecting I disabled or ununstalled a necessary service for pass to work. Can anyone help please? View attachment 5612767

Click to collapse



Restore:

com.samsung.android.authfw
com.samsung.android.tapack.authfw
com.samsung.android.biometrics.app.setting
com.samsung.android.samsungpass


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Yes on my country too, I heard that Thailand ROM gets fastest update. What do I need to flash in order to receive OTA updates from Thailand?

Click to collapse




AndroidWars said:


> (Aut) switzerland fastest and first updates mostly.. U cant receive whatever u want country ota update. U should use in ur device switzerland GSM sim card. Sample

Click to collapse



DBT Germany are the first to get updates.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
> android.autoinstalls.config.samsung
> 
> I think these responsible system apps. Or u should try all apps restore. Both ways may wont come new version request ota update. Someone need to try. Not guarantee.
> ...

Click to collapse



No they're not, only 2 apps are responsible for updates and are already listed.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
The only way to change CSC is flashing with Odin?

Also about Androidwars answer, what apps required for system update and boot? I don't want to restore all the apps before update, I will just not uninstall the necessary ones.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> The only way to change CSC is flashing with Odin?
> 
> Also about Androidwars answer, what apps required for system update and boot? I don't want to restore all the apps before update, I will just not uninstall the necessary ones.

Click to collapse



there is NO WAY to change CSC without root.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> there is NO WAY to change CSC without root.

Click to collapse



Ok, and what apps needed for software updates?


----------



## naudmick (May 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> there is NO WAY to change CSC without root.

Click to collapse








						www.samkey.org
					






					www.samkey.org
				




false have can change csc without root, just that is paying.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

naudmick said:


> www.samkey.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how did you change?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Ok, and what apps needed for software updates?

Click to collapse










						Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide
					

#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread: Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED) - Remove SIM before...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 12, 2022)

naudmick said:


> www.samkey.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course, PAYING. I meant without root AND WITHOUT PAYING


----------



## naudmick (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> how did you change?

Click to collapse



you download and install the software on the download page, then you have to buy 5 credits on ebay, you only need one but the credits can be bought by 5 at least. Then you connect the phone to the computer, activate USB debugging, identify yourself with the login and password provided when buying credits. You indicate the CSC you want and you click on change. And magic the phone restarts without data loss and with the new csc.


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

naudmick said:


> you download and install the software on the download page, then you have to buy 5 credits on ebay, you only need one but the credits can be bought by 5 at least. Then you connect the phone to the computer, activate USB debugging, identify yourself with the login and password provided when buying credits. You indicate the CSC you want and you click on change. And magic the phone restarts without data loss and with the new csc.

Click to collapse



I will give up, Malwarebytes warn above trojan website


----------



## Roei.e (May 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide
> 
> 
> #I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread: Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED) - Remove SIM before...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, also when Android 13 come and One UI 5, does the preset need to be changed?


----------



## naudmick (May 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Of course, PAYING. I meant without root AND WITHOUT PAYING

Click to collapse



The credits on EBay on affordable, have not changed csc every day, I changed it only once


----------



## naudmick (May 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I will give up, Malwarebytes warn above trojan website

Click to collapse



Samkey is used by all pros around the world, the warning is normal since you change CSC by adb. What you see is called a false positive, Samkey has its furum on xda I invite you to watch.


----------



## NozGojira (May 13, 2022)

naudmick said:


> Samkey is used by all pros around the world, the warning is normal since you change CSC by adb. What you see is called a false positive, Samkey has its furum on xda I invite you to watch.

Click to collapse



What is the benefit of changing CSC?


----------



## katana5 (May 13, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Restore:
> 
> com.samsung.android.authfw
> com.samsung.android.tapack.authfw
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried and it looks like I already had those restored. Here's what my uninstalled list looks like


----------



## katana5 (May 13, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Share ur uninstall preset maybe we can figured out which app cause this issue

Click to collapse



Sure, here's what my uninstalled list looks like


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 13, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> Here it is

Click to collapse


*com.android.emergency
com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
com.sec.android.emergencymode.service*

I believe these need to be installed and enabled.


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> there is NO WAY to change CSC without root.

Click to collapse



Are you referring to being unlocked or actually rooted? I was able to change CSC via Odin with only being unlocked. I moved from U to U1, from TMB to XAA.


----------



## GameeNoobs (May 13, 2022)

Thank you for this great guide, but I had a question, and didn't see an answer, although I didn't look through all 173 pages. But, for the most part, I enjoy the phone(S22+), other than this ONE thing. I always close out of my app when done. But if it's the only app open, when swiping up to app manager, I can't close it until the app icon appears, which takes a good second. But if I go home, then app manager it's fine, or if there's more than one app open. I posted a video, let me know if it's figured out, or if I have stumbled onto something new?

Video: 



https://imgur.com/a/inqhgxc


----------



## Klaudas (May 13, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Who would have believe S21 FE Exynos 2100 6hours SOT 120hz

Click to collapse



It's decent. Here is mine results with S21+ exynos CPU. Over 1 year old. No debloat. Only tweaks with adb commands. Auto brightness, 4g/wifi all the time, 120hz. 10% left


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 13, 2022)

guys any presets for s22u to lengthen the duration?


----------



## Roei.e (May 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There are 2 packages to restore, both called software update. One has "Wssy..." in the name, and the other has "Soa..."

Click to collapse





Klaudas said:


> It's decent. Here is mine results with S21+ exynos CPU. Over 1 year old. No debloat. Only tweaks with adb commands. Auto brightness, 4g/wifi all the time, 120hz. 10% left

Click to collapse



That's very good. Which adb commands did you do


----------



## Klaudas (May 13, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> That's very good. Which adb commands did you do

Click to collapse



Basically every single one except GOS and animations 0.7(I didn't touched Hz. Evertyhing is stock as well). I'm using facebook, youtube(RIP youtube vanced) from brave browser that's only difference from casual user lol. Maybe that's helping me to achieve those results.


----------



## Roei.e (May 13, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> Basically every single one except GOS and animations 0.7(I didn't touched Hz. Evertyhing is stock as well). I'm using facebook, youtube(RIP youtube vanced) from brave browser that's only difference from casual user lol. Maybe that's helping me to achieve those results.

Click to collapse



If you want the apk of vanced I have it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 13, 2022)

GameeNoobs said:


> Thank you for this great guide, but I had a question, and didn't see an answer, although I didn't look through all 173 pages. But, for the most part, I enjoy the phone(S22+), other than this ONE thing. I always close out of my app when done. But if it's the only app open, when swiping up to app manager, I can't close it until the app icon appears, which takes a good second. But if I go home, then app manager it's fine, or if there's more than one app open. I posted a video, let me know if it's figured out, or if I have stumbled onto something new?
> 
> Video:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You did reboot to recovery and wipe cache and repair apps right ? I think it's a bug, not related to debloating. I have the same bug on my Pixel 6


----------



## grayson73 (May 13, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> *com.android.emergency
> com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
> com.sec.android.emergencymode.service*
> 
> I believe these need to be installed and enabled.

Click to collapse



Thanks!  I've restored,...hopefully it works.


----------



## Roei.e (May 13, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
I have checked and I saw that Samsung keyboard is not in your preset and I saw comments says it's blocks access to accessibility setting, I've just uninstalled it and everything work so if you want I think it's safe to add to list.


----------



## GameeNoobs (May 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You did reboot to recovery and wipe cache and repair apps right ? I think it's a bug, not related to debloating. I have the same bug on my Pixel 6

Click to collapse



Yep, I did, it's quite annoying, hopefully it's either fixed officially, or unofficially, I guess it might be an Android 12 issue, since you have it on the pixel 6?


----------



## bmonteiro (May 13, 2022)

After setting up RAM Plus to zero on my S21 ultra, the option to manually select it on the phone is gone, I can only change it through ADB, is there any way to restore it?


----------



## Roei.e (May 13, 2022)

bmonteiro said:


> After setting up RAM Plus to zero on my S21 ultra, the option to manually select it on the phone is gone, I can only change it through ADB, is there any way to restore it?

Click to collapse



Run - adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16

Power off, restart to recover -- clear cache partition and see if it's fixed


----------



## bmonteiro (May 13, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Run - adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16
> 
> Power off, restart to recover -- clear cache partition and see if it's fixed

Click to collapse



That did the trick, thank you!


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 13, 2022)

> Disable User Manual/Tips/Remote Support (Setting item)​- Install Samsung Tips from Galaxy Store
> - adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.app.tips
> - adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0
> - adb shell settings put system remote_control 0
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't working anymore. Is there a new method?


----------



## Roei.e (May 13, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> This isn't working anymore. Is there a new method?

Click to collapse



What do you mean not working? What happens? because I tried it now on my A72 and it works.


----------



## Kaddy2727 (May 13, 2022)

Hey guys 
I wanna ask you about the average idle drain per hour? 
I applied some of ADB commands with debloating. 
I'm having 1% or a bit more drain  per hour  is it normal? 
If anyone could get a better result? 
What's your settings


----------



## Juunishinshou (May 14, 2022)

folks, 
curious do we need to apply the adb command all over again after update?


----------



## hexor47600 (May 14, 2022)

Question about the wipe cache partition step after removing bloatware with ADB Control: can it impact the data of my apps, like say I have installed a banking app, is wiping the cache partition going to mess with it?


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

hexor47600 said:


> Question about the wipe cache partition step after removing bloatware with ADB Control: can it impact the data of my apps, like say I have installed a banking app, is wiping the cache partition going to mess with it?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 14, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> This isn't working anymore. Is there a new method?

Click to collapse



It won't work after april update, we already discussed that


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It won't work after april update, we already discussed that

Click to collapse



I am on S21 FE April update and it's stays and working


----------



## Zer0_rulz (May 14, 2022)

On s20+ exynos version, i tried this
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
And the phone wont go to sleep idk why


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Zer0_rulz said:


> On s20+ exynos version, i tried this
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> And the phone wont go to sleep idk why

Click to collapse



Did you take backup?


----------



## NozGojira (May 14, 2022)

Juunishinshou said:


> folks,
> curious do we need to apply the adb command all over again after update?

Click to collapse



Save your best presets. Before update firmware restore all. After update. Debloat again


----------



## bodomfan (May 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Complete Google Pixel Optimization*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



The debloat text can you copy it and it'll work


----------



## Zer0_rulz (May 14, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Did you tak
> 
> 
> Roei.e said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



yes i did, on twrp


----------



## Zero 2wo (May 14, 2022)

i got into a problem... which my one ui home buggy... cant change layout.. cant change icon size... everything is bigger and ugly.... why? this nothing related with deleted app right?


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Zero 2wo said:


> i got into a problem... which my one ui home buggy... cant change layout.. cant change icon size... everything is bigger and ugly.... why? this nothing related with deleted app right?

Click to collapse



Restore all apps with ADB app control and see if it's fixed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 14, 2022)

Zer0_rulz said:


> On s20+ exynos version, i tried this
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> And the phone wont go to sleep idk why

Click to collapse



That's default, you didn't change anything


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's default, you didn't change anything

Click to collapse



.


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Any reason to One UI home to take that much?


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

Can I use this commands on S21 FE? 
I don't have option to set processing speed in settings so I have no way to set it to optimized


----------



## Roei.e (May 14, 2022)

What can I do I am trying to uninstall GOS but it appear back after restart. (I want to uninstall not disable)


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Any reason to One UI home to take that much?

Click to collapse



Probably causing Live wallpaper or widgets. Try to clear cache and data One Ui home  dont use widget and live wallpaper.


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Probably causing Live wallpaper or widgets. Try to clear cache and data One Ui home  dont use widget and live wallpaper.

Click to collapse



I am not using any live wallpaper, only google at a glance widget. Does cleaning data on one ui home deletes something?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I am not using any live wallpaper, only google at a glance widget. Does cleaning data on one ui home deletes something?

Click to collapse



Cleaning One Ui Home data & cache removing from home screen all apps. U should arrange in a row again.


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Cleaning One Ui Home data & cache removing from home screen all apps. U should arrange in a row again.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to remove the whole setting of emergency from settings list?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Is there any way to remove the whole setting of emergency from settings list?

Click to collapse



I dont know never tryed


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I dont know never tryed

Click to collapse



Ok thanks and one last question sorry for bothering, can I get ur latest preset please


----------



## Juunishinshou (May 15, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Save your best presets. Before update firmware restore all. After update. Debloat again

Click to collapse



I'm aware on the debloat part. I'm asking about the ADB commands.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Ok thanks and one last question sorry for bothering, can I get ur latest preset please

Click to collapse



Sure my latest preset


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Sure my latest preset

Click to collapse



Thanks I've just used it, removed a bit of apps I need and total uninstalled 198.
I love your preset because as far as I saw you made it way safer than the OP.
What phone do you have and how much of an improvement it gave you?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Thanks I've just used it, removed a bit of apps I need and total uninstalled 198.
> I love your preset because as far as I saw you made it way safer than the OP.
> What phone do you have and how much of an improvement it gave you?

Click to collapse



Thanks using some features active on my preset. I have S10+ Exynos version. I was charging 2 times in a day. There is no need anymore. Still trying to improve battery life.


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Thanks using some features active on my preset. I have S10+ Exynos version. I was charging 2 times in a day. There is no need anymore. Still trying to improve battery life.

Click to collapse



I have the Exynos version of S21 FE and I get 6 hours SOT Max. I used to get 9 hours with the A72


----------



## AndroidWars (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I have the Exynos version of S21 FE and I get 6 hours SOT Max. I used to get 9 hours with the A72

Click to collapse



Right we need to fix battery hog.


----------



## George Musat (May 15, 2022)

Guys,in thermal guardian,how can i put apps here? I would make my phone to throttle for every single app that doesn t need brute power for example social media apps
Please help if someone can find a way to add any apps here


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Guys,in thermal guardian,how can i put apps here? I would make my phone to throttle for every single app that doesn t need brute power for example social media apps
> Please help if someone can find a way to add any apps here

Click to collapse



In the graph when you see a red dot click on it, then you will see down in details of app consume power and makes the phone heating you will have button there looks like a "+" and it will be added to restricted apps


----------



## George Musat (May 15, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> In the graph when you see a red dot click on it, then you will see down in details of app consume power and makes the phone heating you will have button there looks like a "+" and it will be added to restricted apps

Click to collapse



Ummm ok,I think that happens after a while right? Because on mine it doesn t show any red dot even after I make it being hot


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Ummm ok,I think that happens after a while right? Because on mine it doesn t show any red dot even after I make it being hot

Click to collapse



Maybe it's not that hot


----------



## Roei.e (May 15, 2022)

It's amazing how debloat helps your phone, with my S21 FE Exynos it used to get warm in regular use, now it's cold even when browsing, tiktok, instgram, vanced etc. 
I am so happy that I saw this thread


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 16, 2022)

friends kindly possible to have a valid Debloat for s22U?


----------



## yahhas (May 16, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> It's amazing how debloat helps your phone, with my S21 FE Exynos it used to get warm in regular use, now it's cold even when browsing, tiktok, instgram, vanced etc.
> I am so happy that I saw this thread

Click to collapse



+1 Note 20 ultra battery not impressive either way but it is way worse without debloating and it REALLY helps with the phone heating up, I was thinking about selling it alrdy but saw this post too.


----------



## rodken (May 16, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Do the ADB Commands from your OP survive reboots?


----------



## NozGojira (May 17, 2022)

rodken said:


> @Hamid Chikh Do the ADB Commands from your OP survive reboots?

Click to collapse



What do you mean survive reboots? As far as i understand Yes ADB commands stay there even you reboot it. Still using hamid MyPreset list on my new S22Ultra the only additional i make is Samsung Keyboard can uninstall now doesn't affect accessibility


----------



## NozGojira (May 17, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Sure my latest preset

Click to collapse



Hi i saw your list. i want to ask why com.samsung.android.kgclient is on your list? we've talked about this thing here before that when you uninstall this it will locked your phone. are you sure this safe to remove?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 17, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi i saw your list. i want to ask why com.samsung.android.kgclient is on your list? we've talked about this thing here before that when you uninstall this it will locked your phone. are you sure this safe to remove?

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.kgclient is part of samsung pay. I cant use samsung pay in my country. And u can uninstall all of knox apps everything device working fine. I uninstalled and using daily there is no issue or fault.


----------



## NozGojira (May 17, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.samsung.android.kgclient is part of samsung pay. I cant use samsung pay in my country. And u can uninstall all of knox apps everything device working fine. I uninstalled and using daily there is no issue or fault.

Click to collapse



well thats good! because i've read someone here deleted that and phone got locked and need to restore it again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 17, 2022)

rodken said:


> @Hamid Chikh Do the ADB Commands from your OP survive reboots?

Click to collapse



Yes, we already covered that


----------



## highspeedvn (May 18, 2022)

Hi everyone, can you send me the Kept (Systems) list of samsung android 12 phones?
Thank you


----------



## almora9 (May 18, 2022)

duration of about 9 hours. 2 days. the only charge.


----------



## sapanag (May 18, 2022)

thanks @Hamid Chikh for this thread and @AndroidWars i applied your present. and did all other customizations as stated. Before in my S10 i used to get max 3hrs SOT and idle drain at night was more than 10% and general more thn 2% per hr. but now i has drastically improved.

But still i cannot figure out 2things

1)why android shared library is running in background. Even if i force stop it starts again instantly. It never stops working in background
2) Same is with Face service. it nvr stops ( i dont hv face unlock or any services related to camera on anywhere)
Already checked presents both shared lib are there. Even did gms drain fix 2times


It would be great help if someone could point it out


----------



## AndroidWars (May 18, 2022)

sapanag said:


> thanks @Hamid Chikh for this thread and @AndroidWars i applied your present. and did all other customizations as stated. Before in my S10 i used to get max 3hrs SOT and idle drain at night was more than 10% and general more thn 2% per hr. but now i has drastically improved.
> 
> But still i cannot figure out 2things
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Dont uninstall this com.google.android.ext.shared
*What is Android shared library used for?*
Similar to the traditional Linux model, shared libraries in Android are relocatable ELF files that map to the address space of the process when loaded. *To save memory and avoid code duplication*, all shared objects shipped with Android are dynamically linked against the Bionic libc library [23].

2. When u uninstall face service device trying to work face service. Unlock screen stuck 1-2 second then working fingerprint scanner. (I'm using fingerprint feature) so leave it face service dont uninstall or disable, dont force stop it will work again.


----------



## sapanag (May 18, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> 1. Dont uninstall this com.google.android.ext.shared
> *What is Android shared library used for?*
> Similar to the traditional Linux model, shared libraries in Android are relocatable ELF files that map to the address space of the process when loaded. *To save memory and avoid code duplication*, all shared objects shipped with Android are dynamically linked against the Bionic libc library [23].
> 
> 2. When u uninstall face service device trying to work face service. Unlock screen stuck 1-2 second then working fingerprint scanner. (I'm using fingerprint feature) so leave it face service dont uninstall or disable, dont force stop it will work again.

Click to collapse



yeah i didnt uninstall com.google.android.ext.shared. So i guess i should not interfere and let it keep running in background 

and one last thing now when i try to reinstall any files from backup created by appcontrol it just doesnt reinstall. Appcontrol starts the process of intall but afterwards shows dialog saying 0 of 1 file installed. Tried all different files but same dialog everytime


----------



## AndroidWars (May 18, 2022)

sapanag said:


> yeah i didnt uninstall com.google.android.ext.shared. So i guess i should not interfere and let it keep running in background
> 
> and one last thing now when i try to reinstall any files from backup created by appcontrol it just doesnt reinstall. Appcontrol starts the process of intall but afterwards shows dialog saying 0 of 1 file installed. Tried all different files but same dialog everytime

Click to collapse



If u didnt backup when u uninstall. Yes there is no data for reinstall. You should use adb command console 

*you can simply use "adb shell cmd package install-existing <package name>" in ADB and you'll get the package back .*


----------



## sapanag (May 18, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> If u didnt backup when u uninstall. Yes there is no data for reinstall. You should use adb command console
> 
> *you can simply use "adb shell cmd package install-existing <package name>" in ADB and you'll get the package back .*

Click to collapse



ok will try this command. But i have backedup before uninstall. please see screenshots. this is happening


----------



## AndroidWars (May 18, 2022)

sapanag said:


> ok will try this command. But i have backedup before uninstall. please see screenshots. this is happening

Click to collapse



Could be corrupted file issue. Try command code will fix this


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

S21 FE after *May Update *remote control cannot be deleted from settings list.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 18, 2022)

Goodmorning, I have a question: after wiped data on my S10+, after adb commands and debloated 200 apps my device didn't activate heart sensor on my Samsung Health (all permission granted), which system app should I restore? Thanks


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Goodmorning, I have a question: after wiped data on my S10+, after adb commands and debloated 200 apps my device didn't activate heart sensor on my Samsung Health (all permission granted), which system app should I restore? Thanks

Click to collapse



Try to restore com.samsung.kmlsagent


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Try to restore com.samsung.kmlsagent

Click to collapse



It's active


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 18, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Goodmorning, I have a question: after wiped data on my S10+, after adb commands and debloated 200 apps my device didn't activate heart sensor on my Samsung Health (all permission granted), which system app should I restore? Thanks

Click to collapse



I found the app in question, it was "com.sec.android.service.health", someone who had sent his preset (which I used) had entered it and I hadn't noticed


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> S21 FE after *May Update *remote control cannot be deleted from settings list.
> 
> View attachment 5617191

Click to collapse


@Hamid Chikh You probably have a new solution for that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh You probably have a new solution for that

Click to collapse



I switched to Pixel 6 more than a month ago, last time i checked, it wasn't possible anymore.


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I switched to Pixel 6 more than a month ago, last time i checked, it wasn't possible anymore.

Click to collapse



Enjoy the device! How is battery life without debloat?


----------



## gettinwicked (May 18, 2022)

I apologize ahead of time, I'm betting this has been answered, but I just can't go through 177 pages. So, I did the Google apps thing - cleared data and cache, uninstalled updates, reboot, etc. - and now my galaxy watch 4 will not connect to the galaxy wearable app, gpay gives me an unable to load error when I select contactless payments, and the old google pay app just says it's updating and I won't be able to access it. I've cleared data and cache for the pay apps, even reinstalled, then tried a clear cache and data for play services and the play store, still won't work. 

Can someone help?! 

Please and thanks!


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

gettinwicked said:


> I apologize ahead of time, I'm betting this has been answered, but I just can't go through 177 pages. So, I did the Google apps thing - cleared data and cache, uninstalled updates, reboot, etc. - and now my galaxy watch 4 will not connect to the galaxy wearable app, gpay gives me an unable to load error when I select contactless payments, and the old google pay app just says it's updating and I won't be able to access it. I've cleared data and cache for the pay apps, even reinstalled, then tried a clear cache and data for play services and the play store, still won't work.
> 
> Can someone help?!
> 
> Please and thanks!

Click to collapse



First of all the Galaxy watch 4 won't reconnect, believe me I tried everything. You need to factory reset the watch.

About the Gpay, could you screenshot the error?


----------



## gettinwicked (May 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> First of all the Galaxy watch 4 won't reconnect, believe me I tried everything. You need to factory reset the watch.
> 
> About the Gpay, could you screenshot the error?

Click to collapse


----------



## Roei.e (May 18, 2022)

gettinwicked said:


> View attachment 5617651View attachment 5617653

Click to collapse



Uninstall google pay/Gpay app.
Then remove your google account from Device settings > Accounts and Backup.

Restart your phone and add google account to device again from 
Device settings > Accounts and Backup.

Install Gpay and see if it's fixed.


----------



## gettinwicked (May 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Uninstall google pay/Gpay app.
> Then remove your google account from Device settings > Accounts and Backup.
> 
> Restart your phone and add google account to device again from
> ...

Click to collapse



What else is removing my account from the phone going to do?


----------



## ultimatdan (May 19, 2022)

What is the reason to not use Smart Switch like does it bring over extra junk/cache that will muck up your new phone? I went from the S10+ to the S22U and I had to use it because I couldnt figure out another way for all my apps to automatically transfer over, is there another way? It didnt seem like Google Play would just auto download and install them if I didnt use Smart Switch.


----------



## Roei.e (May 19, 2022)

gettinwicked said:


> What else is removing my account from the phone going to do?

Click to collapse



Nothing


----------



## Roei.e (May 19, 2022)

ultimatdan said:


> What is the reason to not use Smart Switch like does it bring over extra junk/cache that will muck up your new phone? I went from the S10+ to the S22U and I had to use it because I couldnt figure out another way for all my apps to automatically transfer over, is there another way? It didnt seem like Google Play would just auto download and install them if I didnt use Smart Switch.

Click to collapse



Transferring apps from one phone to another isn't a great idea. I would just install them one by one


----------



## BrightEyes16 (May 19, 2022)

Couple quick Qs.


In the "Fix Google Apps Battery Drain" section, how does uninstalling and letting those system apps reupdate help with battery drain? Do they reinstall to the same version (if so how does it help?), or are you meant to keep them at an earlier version by turning off auto app updates?

I've worked through everything up to the debloating section. Already seen improvement, thanks! Going to try debloating next.

Does anyone have a list of what the system apps do and what they're needed for in the debloating preset list? Hard to know how much/what to uninstall and this thread is so many pages to go through it all! Thanks.


----------



## gettinwicked (May 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Uninstall google pay/Gpay app.
> Then remove your google account from Device settings > Accounts and Backup.
> 
> Restart your phone and add google account to device again from
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I did this and it worked! Thanks!


----------



## highspeedvn (May 19, 2022)

I need a Kept (Systems) list.
The "Debloat Preset.txt" list didn't help me remove all carrier apps.
Please help me!

I use Samsung Galaxy S20 Docomo


----------



## Thronius (May 19, 2022)

I've worked through all the steps on OP but still struggle with battery drains like these, this is with mobile turned on 4G/partially WiFi. Is there anything I could do to get to the bottom of such battery drain? I'm using Galaxy A52s 5G. Thanks!


----------



## Roei.e (May 19, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  I am getting notifications only when unlocking screen, and those apps aren't in sleep or deep sleep. Do you have any idea what causes this?


----------



## bodomfan (May 19, 2022)

Do we have to do the adb codes after a new update to get them again


----------



## Roei.e (May 19, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Do we have to do the adb codes after a new update to get them again

Click to collapse



No, maybe after an Android software update but when it's come to security updates I have checked and it stays


----------



## bodomfan (May 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> No, maybe after an Android software update but when it's come to security updates I have checked and it stays

Click to collapse



Ok excellent,as I did the music boost and it's much better and louder with Spotify than before


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Enjoy the device! How is battery life without debloat?

Click to collapse



I do debloat, more than half of system apps gone.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi555 (May 20, 2022)

Anyone having issues with the samsung builtin video player not opening in gallery or just any video file?
It will say "video player keeps stopping" when trying to open from the gallery.

I tried:
turning off film strip viewer in the gallery labs then closing it completely
Wiping cache, repair apps from bootloader
uninstalling com.samsung.android.video then reinstalling through adb after a reboot --- Also tried reinstalling through the samsung galaxy app store
I uninstalled all updates for samsung gallery as well.
Ive run out of ideas on how to fix it


----------



## freeza (May 20, 2022)

That RAM plus command does not enable values over 8GB despite saying that it does. Using the "free" command in terminal shows that values over 8GB actually changes it back to 4GB


----------



## NozGojira (May 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh  I am getting notifications only when unlocking screen, and those apps aren't in sleep or deep sleep. Do you have any idea what causes this?

Click to collapse



Try put those app in Unrestricted.


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> What do you mean not working? What happens? because I tried it now on my A72 and it works.

Click to collapse



I should've been more clear, my mistake.

On the latest update, CVDC, the _Remote Support_ option is back. I've re-enabled Tips, then disabled, following the given steps. _Remote Support_ is still there even after completing the ADB commands.

In short, I don't believe *adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *is working on the latest update.


----------



## almora9 (May 20, 2022)

hi.
the specified place always remains the same. what application caused this.

samsung device health.. is installed.

thnks..


----------



## Roei.e (May 20, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I should've been more clear, my mistake.
> 
> On the latest update, CVDC, the _Remote Support_ option is back. I've re-enabled Tips, then disabled, following the given steps. _Remote Support_ is still there even after completing the ADB commands.
> 
> In short, I don't believe *adb shell settings put system remote_control 0 *is working on the latest update.

Click to collapse



Yes I am on May update too same problem


----------



## Roei.e (May 20, 2022)

almora9 said:


> View attachment 5618595
> 
> hi.
> the specified place always remains the same. what application caused this.
> ...

Click to collapse



charge to 100% then unplug the charger and check again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 20, 2022)

almora9 said:


> View attachment 5618595
> 
> hi.
> the specified place always remains the same. what application caused this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reinstall AOD


----------



## mjohnson4580 (May 20, 2022)

Can someone explain what all functions would be disabled by doing these commands? I tried googling it but could only find general stuff.

DISABLE MOTION ENGINES
- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0


----------



## DonKarleon95 (May 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's confirmed, *software update services* causes the *stuttering *and *frame drops*. I removed mine and it's now fixed.
> It's a crucial feature of course, we can't just give up on that, so you can either live with the stuttering *until next update*, or delete the responsible apps and follow the links below to know when to restore them to update (we'll restore them after next update).
> 
> The responsible apps are the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon!

Are these recommendations still relevant for improving system performance and smoothness? And if relevant, then why don't you add these procedures to the main topic?

And which applications\services\services (except game services) have the greatest impact on system performance and smoothness?

For myself, I highlighted the following:

com.samsung.android.game.gos
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.sec.android.smartfpsadjuster
com.wssyncmldm
com.sec.android.soagent


----------



## George Musat (May 20, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Are these recommendations still relevant for improving system performance and smoothness? And if relevant, then why don't you add these procedures to the main topic?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try it now and see if i can see something different in 12 hours


----------



## George Musat (May 20, 2022)

George Musat said:


> i will try it now and see if i can see something different in 12 hours

Click to collapse



Update: lmao I think it s placebo so... lets wait more,I think I see and improvement at micro stutters


----------



## rodken (May 20, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Update: lmao I think it s placebo so... lets wait more,I think I see and improvement at micro stutters

Click to collapse



Usually, 24 - 72 hours does the trick to determine _Snake Oil_ from the _Real Deal_.


----------



## yahhas (May 20, 2022)

Hi,  seems like deleting some package causes split screen to just not work. I can give the preset tomorrow/in 9h if its needed.


----------



## BrightEyes16 (May 20, 2022)

Hi, does anyone know the answer to this please?

In this section..



> Fix Google Apps Battery drain​Go to Settings, Apps. Enable "show system apps" then look for each of:
> "*Google Play Store*", "*Google Services Framework*", "*Google Play Services*", "*Chrome*", "*WebView*" & "*Google App*".
> - Clear data & cache
> - Uninstall Updates
> ...

Click to collapse



..how does uninstalling and letting those system apps reupdate help with battery drain? Do they reinstall to the same version (if so, then how does it help?), or are you meant to keep them at an earlier version by turning off auto app updates?


----------



## Roei.e (May 20, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh @AndroidWars No words other than THANK YOU! S21 FE EXYNOS, 4.5 hours before


----------



## George Musat (May 21, 2022)

Today I had an intensive day and when I say intensive I really mean intensive. So I recorded ALOT and played some games and looked on instagram twitter etc
I couldnt get past 4h sot. Keep in mine that every time the phone heats up it just eats alot of battery and thats like the Main reason for this low sot
If they ve provided a good cooling solution we ve got an impressive battery/performance. But what can I say?samsung really digged their grove this time


----------



## George Musat (May 21, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Today I had an intensive day and when I say intensive?I really mean intensive. So I recorded ALOT and played some games and looked on instagram twitter etc
> I couldnt get past 4h sot. Keep in mine that every time the phone heats up it just eats alot of battery and thats like?the Main reason for this low sot
> If they ve provider a good cooling solution we ve got an impressive battery/performance. But what can I say?samsung really digged their grove this time

Click to collapse



Oh and I fully charged 2 times


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 21, 2022)

Ram Plus guys how did you all set it to 1GB?


----------



## yahhas (May 21, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> Ram Plus guys how did you all set it to 1GB?

Click to collapse


----------



## Roei.e (May 21, 2022)

Is there anyway to reset the RAM PLUS list to default?


----------



## NozGojira (May 21, 2022)

Do you guys know what need to restore in order to get back or use the USSD Codes on Dialer again


----------



## AndroidWars (May 21, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Do you guys know what need to restore in order to get back or use the USSD Codes on Dialer again

Click to collapse



com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring


----------



## NozGojira (May 21, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring

Click to collapse



Thanks androidwars!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

mjohnson4580 said:


> Can someone explain what all functions would be disabled by doing these commands? I tried googling it but could only find general stuff.
> 
> DISABLE MOTION ENGINES
> - adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Some spen stuff


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Are these recommendations still relevant for improving system performance and smoothness? And if relevant, then why don't you add these procedures to the main topic?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are no longer relevant


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

yahhas said:


> Hi,  seems like deleting some package causes split screen to just not work. I can give the preset tomorrow/in 9h if its needed.

Click to collapse



Appsedge


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh @AndroidWars No words other than THANK YOU! S21 FE EXYNOS, 4.5 hours before

Click to collapse



It's a pleasure to help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

George Musat said:


> Today I had an intensive day and when I say intensive I really mean intensive. So I recorded ALOT and played some games and looked on instagram twitter etc
> I couldnt get past 4h sot. Keep in mine that every time the phone heats up it just eats alot of battery and thats like the Main reason for this low sot
> If they ve provided a good cooling solution we ve got an impressive battery/performance. But what can I say?samsung really digged their grove this time

Click to collapse



That's because you still haven't followed my guide fully, although you're the most ranting here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

yahhas said:


> View attachment 5619247

Click to collapse




DrRazee95 said:


> Ram Plus guys how did you all set it to 1GB?

Click to collapse



It's like people don't even read OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Is there anyway to reset the RAM PLUS list to default?

Click to collapse



- It's recommended to backup before editing
- There's no "default" it's a variable setting


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 22, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Do you guys know what need to restore in order to get back or use the USSD Codes on Dialer again

Click to collapse



"Factory" stuff


----------



## George Musat (May 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's because you still haven't followed my guide fully, although you're the most ranting here

Click to collapse



the battery would be crap anyway even after uninstalling the apps that i use and system apps and features


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 23, 2022)

raga why adaptive battery needs to be disabled, are there any improvements or nothing?


----------



## MiaXian (May 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's a pleasure to help

Click to collapse



Hi Sir. I used to disable all your preset ('My Preset') but end I ended not connecting in the Wifi and heats up my phone. Is there something wrong with what i did


----------



## NozGojira (May 23, 2022)

MiaXian said:


> Hi Sir. I used to disable all your preset ('My Preset') but end I ended not connecting in the Wifi and heats up my phone. Is there something wrong with what i did

Click to collapse



Strange. wifi is never connected on all apps on list. What is your phone? Try restore them all again then reboot. Then go system tab on adbapp then load the presets.


----------



## MiaXian (May 23, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Strange. wifi is never connected on all apps on list. What is your phone? Try restore them all again then reboot. Then go system tab on adbapp then load the presets.

Click to collapse



Is there a difference between being disabled and being uninstalled when it comes to these bloats? Because I only disabled them.


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 23, 2022)

MiaXian said:


> Is there a difference between being disabled and being uninstalled when it comes to these bloats? Because I only disabled them.

Click to collapse



Uninstalling them will remove them from your Apps in Settings. Disabling will simply disable them, but still be accessible in Apps.

As for performance, there is no difference.


----------



## grayson73 (May 23, 2022)

When I go to Settings > Battery and device care and click on "Storage", it tries to go to another screen but doesn't.  Do you know what needs to be re-installed?  Tapping on "Battery" and "Memory" works.


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 23, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> When I go to Settings > Battery and device care and click on "Storage", it tries to go to another screen but doesn't.  Do you know what needs to be re-installed?  Tapping on "Battery" and "Memory" works.

Click to collapse



I just noticed that mine is doing the same and I don't uninstall or disable nearly as much as everyone else here.


----------



## Emre67511 (May 24, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> I just noticed that mine is doing the same and I don't uninstall or disable nearly as much as everyone else here.

Click to collapse



Can you go to My files -> Analyze storage ?
That's the menu where it leads to.


----------



## grayson73 (May 24, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Can you go to My files -> Analyze storage ?
> That's the menu where it leads to.

Click to collapse



I don't have a "My files" option.  Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Emre67511 (May 24, 2022)

grayson73 said:


> I don't have a "My files" option.  Maybe that's the problem?

Click to collapse



It's the app My Files. The stock file manager


----------



## Roei.e (May 24, 2022)

I suddenly started getting notifications from Deep Sleeping apps without even opening them. They aren't in recent apps menu also. How is this happen?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 24, 2022)

MiaXian said:


> Hi Sir. I used to disable all your preset ('My Preset') but end I ended not connecting in the Wifi and heats up my phone. Is there something wrong with what i did

Click to collapse



I don't think it has anything to do with apps, sometimes networks get forgotten so try to connect again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 24, 2022)

MiaXian said:


> Is there a difference between being disabled and being uninstalled when it comes to these bloats? Because I only disabled them.

Click to collapse



Yes, disabling is a second option if uninstalling isn't possible. Disabling has minimal effect, if effective at all


----------



## grayson73 (May 24, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> It's the app My Files. The stock file manager

Click to collapse



Thanks!  I restored that and it works.


----------



## Roei.e (May 24, 2022)

I suddenly started getting notifications from Deep Sleeping apps without even opening them. They aren't in recent apps menu also. How is this happen?


----------



## Fredzvw (May 25, 2022)

katana5 said:


> I tried and it looks like I already had those restored. Here's what my uninstalled list looks like

Click to collapse



Hi, did you find a solution? 

My samsung pass do the same...


----------



## Fredzvw (May 25, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Restore:
> 
> com.samsung.android.authfw
> com.samsung.android.tapack.authfw
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same problem and this hasn't solve my problem.

***Solved***


----------



## Harthouse (May 25, 2022)

By following this guide, my S22 achieved the following:

Thank you!!!


----------



## Roei.e (May 25, 2022)

Harthouse said:


> By following this guide, my S22 achieved the following:
> 
> Thank you!!!

Click to collapse



Nice, google play services takes way too much


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 25, 2022)

guys I repeat someone of good cheer that Post a Preset for s22 Ultra?


----------



## George Musat (May 25, 2022)

i ,,debloated,, my phone from google play store and changed it with aurora store and putted it in deep sleep since i manually update apps anyways,plus it looks pretty cool,i recommand it!


----------



## yahhas (May 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's like people don't even read OP

Click to collapse



Yeah well I guess it is to be expected always xd


----------



## Emre67511 (May 26, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> guys I repeat someone of good cheer that Post a Preset for s22 Ultra?

Click to collapse



It is 95% the same as the S21 Preset you can just use that


----------



## frixed18 (May 26, 2022)

Thanks for your guide! I finally get some good battery life on my s10e exynos


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 26, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> It is 95% the same as the S21 Preset you can just use that

Click to collapse



hello can you post it where do I get it from?


----------



## Emre67511 (May 26, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> hello can you post it where do I get it from?

Click to collapse



On page 1 is OPs Preset where a lot of apps are removed but some people posted lighter presets on page 160-180 I believe you have to look though it. But you should always look which apps you might need before applying a preset and restore them


----------



## AndroidWars (May 26, 2022)

S10+ Exynos all day on 4G today usage 7.30 hour SOT.
And this is my preset...
- Volte uninstalled
- Bixby Routines working
- Samsung Pass working
- OTA download uninstalled
Some samsung features working


----------



## Emre67511 (May 26, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> S10+ Exynos all day on 4G today usage 7.30 hour SOT.
> And this is my preset...
> - Volte uninstalled
> - Bixby Routines working
> ...

Click to collapse


@DrRazee95


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 26, 2022)

Hi, I have a question.. some weeks ago I asked about dialer's codes, I disabled an app which was correlated.. today I found them, they are "DrParser mode" and "DeviceKeyString". This is on my S10+.. but in my friend' S22U these app doesn't exist.. and he can't use dialer's codes. Which app has to restore? Thanks


----------



## ** A - R ** (May 26, 2022)

frixed18 said:


> Thanks for your guide! I finally get some good battery life on my s10e exynos
> View attachment 5623203

Click to collapse



Kindly share link for the Font being used.

Thanks


----------



## dusanl (May 26, 2022)

Hi, what I need to exclude from debloat list if I want to work secret codes? For example I want to use *#0228# code and also USSD codes?


----------



## NozGojira (May 27, 2022)

dusanl said:


> Hi, what I need to exclude from debloat list if I want to work secret codes? For example I want to use *#0228# code and also USSD codes?

Click to collapse



as per androidwars you need to restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring


----------



## sapanag (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> S10+ Exynos all day on 4G today usage 7.30 hour SOT.
> And this is my preset...
> - Volte uninstalled
> - Bixby Routines working
> ...

Click to collapse



applied presents again and deleted some more apps. thanks

Btw did u disable Smart stay. i mean this commands??

Disable Smart Stay
- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0


----------



## AndroidWars (May 27, 2022)

sapanag said:


> applied presents again and deleted some more apps. thanks
> 
> Btw did u disable Smart stay. i mean this commands??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I did this commands 3 weeks ago. I will use commands again tonight. Maybe the settings have been reset to factory settings. (Restored all apps sometimes for fix issues.) Thanks


----------



## Emre67511 (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes I did this commands 3 weeks ago. I will use commands again tonight. Maybe the settings have been reset to factory settings. (Restored all apps sometimes for fix issues.) Thanks

Click to collapse



You can just type
- adb shell settings get system intelligent_sleep_mode
- adb shell settings get secure adaptive_sleep
And then you see if it is 0 or 1. Then you know if a command gets reset or not


----------



## dusanl (May 27, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> as per androidwars you need to restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring

Click to collapse



I think that is for USSD codes but secret codes wouldnt work if u restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring.


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring

Click to collapse



Hi Androidwars i use the USSD But there is nothing help me please help me please


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

dusanl said:


> I think that is for USSD codes but secret codes wouldnt work if u restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring.

Click to collapse



I restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring 
But the same problem


----------



## AndroidWars (May 27, 2022)

RCNH said:


> I restore com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring
> But the same problem

Click to collapse



Did u reboot the phone? If didnt work
Try restore Drparser and reboot


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 27, 2022)

making debloat s22 Ultra in call is disabled call waiting, mute microphone and add call how can I restore?


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Did u reboot the phone? If didnt work
> Try restore Drparser and reboot

Click to collapse



Thanks, i reboot my phone the same problem, what is it Drparser ?!


----------



## AndroidWars (May 27, 2022)

RCNH said:


> Thanks, i reboot my phone the same problem, what is it Drparser ?!

Click to collapse



com.sec.android.app.parser


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Did u reboot the phone? If didnt work
> Try restore Drparser and reboot

Click to collapse



I had sampe problem and I restored the apps that u mentioned, then he fix it. But my friend with the same preset had dialers's code issue, in his system apps there aren't DeviceKeyString and Drparser.. wich apps has to restore?


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.sec.android.app.parser

Click to collapse



Thanks. Bro  irestore  com.sec.android.apps.parser 
 Some codes worked like *#1234# *#0228#  But  *#06# *#9900# Didn't work, what's the solution?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 27, 2022)

RCNH said:


> Thanks. Bro  irestore  com.sec.android.apps.parser
> Some codes worked like *#1234# *#0228#  But  *#06# *#9900# Didn't work, what's the solution?

Click to collapse



com.sec.factory
com.sem.factoryapp

Try restore these and reboot


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I had sampe problem and I restored the apps that u mentioned, then he fix it. But my friend with the same preset had dialers's code issue, in his system apps there aren't DeviceKeyString and Drparser.. wich apps has to restore?

Click to collapse



I restore drparser and devicekeystring Some of the codes work and some don't, and I need a code to work *#06# *#9900#


----------



## RCNH (May 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.sec.factory
> com.sem.factoryapp
> 
> Try restore these and reboot

Click to collapse



I restore com.factory , com.sec.factoryapps and reboot , same problem  the codes *#06# and *#9900# not working


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 27, 2022)

On my friend' S22U doesn't works these call function: "add call", "put on hold", "mute microphone. Wich apps are responsabile?


----------



## AndroidWars (May 27, 2022)

RCNH said:


> I restore com.factory , com.sec.factoryapps and reboot , same problem  the codes *#06# and *#9900# not working

Click to collapse



Did u reboot the phone? I dont know which app cause of this issue. I dont use usdd codes. Copy package names one by one search in google "what is com.sec.factory?" Sample


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 27, 2022)

On my friend' S22U doesn't works these call function: "add call", "put on hold", "mute microphone.it does to me too News?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 27, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I had sampe problem and I restored the apps that u mentioned, then he fix it. But my friend with the same preset had dialers's code issue, in his system apps there aren't DeviceKeyString and Drparser.. wich apps has to restore?

Click to collapse



This is his preset.. which app should he restore?


----------



## sapanag (May 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes I did this commands 3 weeks ago. I will use commands again tonight. Maybe the settings have been reset to factory settings. (Restored all apps sometimes for fix issues.) Thanks

Click to collapse



hey which app do you use to see the battery health. Mine shows poor in samsung members app but i got replaced 4mths ago. Getting 5.5hrs SOT but still wanna check battery health


----------



## sapanag (May 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> This is his preset.. which app should he restore?

Click to collapse



yeah some codes does not work. I already tried restoring carrier apps , parser , factory and keystrings but it doesnt. Afterwards i just restored all did calibration and then again debloated with my present


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 28, 2022)

hello are there some ADB commands to make the refresh rate go from 1 to 120hz?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 28, 2022)

sapanag said:


> yeah some codes does not work. I already tried restoring carrier apps , parser , factory and keystrings but it doesnt. Afterwards i just restored all did calibration and then again debloated with my present

Click to collapse



Can u send your preset please?


----------



## choosetobelieve (May 28, 2022)

Hi ALL,

This is the last ADB command on the first page:
Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

I just checked my global stock.text and I didn't change anything. The default on S22 ultra is:
restricted_device_performance=0,1

Is there any reason that the default is 1,1 on the first page??

Thanks


----------



## RCNH (May 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Did u reboot the phone? I dont know which app cause of this issue. I dont use usdd codes. Copy package names one by one search in google "what is com.sec.factory?" Sample

Click to collapse



Thanks AndroidWars I solved the problem by RESTORE  (service mode RIL ) Work  codes *#06# *#9900# thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 28, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is the last ADB command on the first page:
> Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> ...

Click to collapse



Default for S21 is 1,1 so feel free to test and come back with feedback


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 28, 2022)

Which app are responsable for Gallery functions "remaster" and "image editing"? Sorry for too questions


----------



## Furious Froyo (May 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Which app are responsable for Gallery functions "remaster" and "image editing"? Sorry for too questions

Click to collapse


*com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching*


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 28, 2022)

Furious Froyo said:


> *com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching*

Click to collapse



It's activated on my friend'S22 u but image remaster doesn't not work. Also on my brother' S22 it doesn't work, used the same preset as mine (and my friend's), but on my S10+ remaster works.. which app shpuld activate?


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 29, 2022)

I can't use multi-window.. app?


----------



## DrRazee95 (May 29, 2022)

Harthouse said:


> Seguendo questa guida, il mio S22 ha raggiunto il seguente:
> 
> Grazie! !!

Click to collapse



hello what preset did you use can you post the file?


----------



## sapanag (May 29, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Can u send your preset please?

Click to collapse



I kept nfc and nearby share apps as i use them.


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I kept nfc and nearby share apps as i use them.

Click to collapse



These function (Image remaster, multi-window, image editing, dialer's codes) works?


----------



## sapanag (May 29, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> These function (Image remaster, multi-window, image editing, dialer's codes) works?

Click to collapse



all works except ussd codes. for that untick keystrings and RIL


----------



## ** A - R ** (May 29, 2022)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال حامد ؟

Does changing of font (like, from Default to SamsungOne) also have any effect on overall ui performance ?


----------



## ** A - R ** (May 29, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is the last ADB command on the first page:
> Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> ...

Click to collapse



(Assuming)  It might be,  because of the filesystem change for /system partition  (from ext4 to f2fs).

And do Note, that, a change in a filesystem, is not just changing the partition's filesytem, there goes more than that in happening, like some changes to Block/Block size, security etc.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 29, 2022)

** A - R ** said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف الحال حامد ؟
> 
> Does changing of font (like, from Default to SamsungOne) also have any effect on overall ui performance ?

Click to collapse



Salam wa ra7mat allah, it's حميد
Logically, it shouldn't, but i'd expect everything from Samsung


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 29, 2022)

** A - R ** said:


> (Assuming)  It might be,  because of the filesystem change for /system partition  (from ext4 to f2fs).
> 
> And do Note, that, a change in a filesystem, is not just changing the partition's filesytem, there goes more than that in happening, like some changes to Block/Block size, security etc.

Click to collapse



Did you receive the update that changes the filesystem ?


----------



## ** A - R ** (May 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Salam wa ra7mat allah, it's حميد
> Logically, it shouldn't, but i'd expect everything from Samsung

Click to collapse



آسف أخ حميد،
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ** A - R ** (May 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you receive the update that changes the filesystem ?

Click to collapse



I do not have the device.

At first I saw this info on arter97's twitter post ( 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503032661136183300 ), then I personally went to one of Dohatna's (Samsung's Authorised Distributor part of Ali Bin Ali Group here in Qatar) outlet and checked via Aida64 & Device Info HW+, it was indeed f2fs for /system.

Well, seems to Me like f2fs has come out-of-the-box in S22 series.

Personally I was hoping for EroFS filesystem, which now seems to be part of Android 13 (even in Project Treble).


----------



## keldrion (May 30, 2022)

choosetobelieve said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is the last ADB command on the first page:
> Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> ...

Click to collapse



On F926B  --> Galaxy Z Fold3 the default value of
Enable Performance Limit was 1, 1 with a space between the values

if i set it without space UI reboots ....
if someone need a space  between, u can set it with

adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,\ 1

thanks 4 the nice work!
after remove ~ 220 Apps from stock Odin image, i'm not a fan of disabeling apps ,
my Phone runs like a Dream!

greets Keldrion!

*Edit ---> i have now a problem with the ear proximity sensor someone know the app name?
lol talkback was the problem *


----------



## sapanag (May 30, 2022)

anyone here with Samsung S10 device can confirm what was the default stock setting of : restricted_device_performance. My global stock file got deleted by mistake. It would be great if someone could send global stock file here of S10 or get this info

thanks


----------



## InfamousMykol (May 30, 2022)

Guys on S22 and S22U (not mine, they belong to a friend of mine and my brother) the function "Image remaster" works only on screenshots but doesn't on photos taken from camera.. instead in my S10+ (with the same preset) works on all photos.. I attach my preset, someone could you tell me which app is causing the problem?


----------



## DonKarleon95 (May 30, 2022)

keldrion said:


> On F926B  --> Galaxy Z Fold3 the default value of
> Enable Performance Limit was 1, 1 with a space between the values
> 
> if i set it without space UI reboots ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon. Is there a difference between the values 0,0 and 0, 0 (without a space and with a space)?


----------



## keldrion (May 30, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon. Is there a difference between the values 0,0 and 0, 0 (without a space and with a space)?

Click to collapse



yeah my F926B didn't accept the value without space  (UI reloads with the old values)
 and the default one was  1,  1


----------



## Arjunpvl (May 30, 2022)

The default video player not working. Package com.samsung.android.video keeps stopping while trying to play videos. Already tried clearing data and cache.
Any fix?
Thank you.


----------



## AndroidWars (May 30, 2022)

Arjunpvl said:


> The default video player not working. Package com.samsung.android.video keeps stopping while trying to play videos. Already tried clearing data and cache.
> Any fix?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Restore Smartview fix this. Samsung video player need to work properly Smartview.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 30, 2022)

keldrion said:


> On F926B  --> Galaxy Z Fold3 the default value of
> Enable Performance Limit was 1, 1 with a space between the values
> 
> if i set it without space UI reboots ....
> ...

Click to collapse



1 i don't get what you did to your apps
2 there's no app responsible for proximity sensor.


----------



## trevinutomo (May 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder if i change 
From:
Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

To
adb shell settings put global rrestricted_device_performance 0,7

So, i can save some battery. Is that how it works?


----------



## keldrion (May 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1 i don't get what you did to your apps
> 2 there's no app responsible for proximity sensor.

Click to collapse



to 1 I removed the apps from the stock image and then flashed the whole thing via odin
       I personally think it's the better solution 

to 2 everything good, problem has been solved  ^^


----------



## pep086 (May 30, 2022)

Hi guys i lost battery and care on settings, is this intended with the list? 
Should i restore the app? what is the name? 
or use another app for battery saving ? i will test it out as it is to be sure,
i got naptime and servicely to doze everything and test it, i was having a lot kernel keep awake things, but still don't know the root cause,
thank you,
regards


----------



## Huyqwerty (May 31, 2022)

Hello, do these code
adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate X.Y
adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate X.Y
can change refresh rate on any device or just Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra ?


----------



## kazegawa (May 31, 2022)

in this command
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

the first 1 = makes your cpu limit at 70% I confirmed this by using device care, if its 1, you can see that the limit cpu to 70% is toggled on, while I assume the second ,1 is for background process.


----------



## sailorcanfly (May 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You did follow instructions at the bottom of the post right ? Samsung Dialer works fine for me, no problem, all dialer apps are in the "kept" preset, make sure you apply that

Click to collapse



I have the same issue. when I disable all the preselect in the list. I can't make an call. I don't know which one lead to this tissue.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 31, 2022)

trevinutomo said:


> I wonder if i change
> From:
> Enable Performance Limit (Default)​- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not how it works, 1,1 isn't 1.1. It rather means that the value is 1 for 2 situations.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 31, 2022)

sailorcanfly said:


> I have the same issue. when I disable all the preselect in the list. I can't make an call. I don't know which one lead to this tissue.

Click to collapse



You have to set a phone app default first.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (May 31, 2022)

Huyqwerty said:


> Hello, do these code
> adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate X.Y
> adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate X.Y
> can change refresh rate on any device or just Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra ?

Click to collapse



Any device, it's called "Samsung optimisation guide" for a reason


----------



## trevinutomo (May 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not how it works, 1,1 isn't 1.1. It rather means that the value is 1 for 2 situations.

Click to collapse



Thanknyou for your response. But, i'd like to ask then;

First, so what happened if i already set it to 0,7 in adb

Second how to set CPU to 70% without entering Power Saving Mode?


----------



## Xerme (Jun 1, 2022)

Do u know guys what app is that when you connect some headphones or some device appears on the screen as the galaxy buds? I like it and whit out debloat it appears. Is like this


----------



## Huyqwerty (Jun 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Any device, it's called "Samsung optimisation guide" for a reason

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks


----------



## tarsonis666 (Jun 1, 2022)

Is it possible to limit cpu performance with this cmd:
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

...changing it to 2,2?

I would like to keep 120hz but reduce the cpu performance like the energy saving mode does. Energy saving unfortunately reduces the display rate.


----------



## Huyqwerty (Jun 1, 2022)

Why does my ram plus keeps reseting when I reboot ?


----------



## trevinutomo (Jun 1, 2022)

tarsonis666 said:


> Is it possible to limit cpu performance with this cmd:
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> 
> ...changing it to 2,2?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can still have 120hz with Max Hz app


----------



## DonKarleon95 (Jun 1, 2022)

tarsonis666 said:


> Is it possible to limit cpu performance with this cmd:
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
> 
> ...changing it to 2,2?
> ...

Click to collapse



When I turn on power saving and the processor speed limit is 70%, the restricted_device_performance value changes to 1,0.


----------



## tarsonis666 (Jun 1, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> When I turn on power saving and the processor speed limit is 70%, the restricted_device_performance value changes to 1,0.

Click to collapse



Ah. Great. That is good to know. I will try that. Thanks a lot!

With all the adb tweaks and 190 removed system apps. Bixby routines for airplane mode, refresh rate, mobile data...I can not get more than 5-6 Sot with 24-28h stand-by with the S21 Fe Base model. I saw guys having 5-6 dot with nearly 72h standby. This would be great and like my Mi 10 Note Pro.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 1, 2022)

trevinutomo said:


> Thanknyou for your response. But, i'd like to ask then;
> 
> First, so what happened if i already set it to 0,7 in adb
> 
> Second how to set CPU to 70% without entering Power Saving Mode?

Click to collapse



0 means disabled, 7 isn't accepted as value, it'll either reject it or default back.


----------



## pep086 (Jun 2, 2022)

pep086 said:


> Hi guys i lost battery and care on settings, is this intended with the list?
> Should i restore the app? what is the name?
> or use another app for battery saving ? i will test it out as it is to be sure,
> i got naptime and servicely to doze everything and test it, i was having a lot kernel keep awake things, but still don't know the root cause,
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys does anyone know the battery apks to restore them? i can't see even te battery use on settings...
also battery saving is always on, can't change any settings,
thank you


----------



## Emre67511 (Jun 2, 2022)

pep086 said:


> Guys does anyone know the battery apks to restore them? i can't see even te battery use on settings...
> also battery saving is always on, can't change any settings,
> thank you

Click to collapse



Try com.samsung.android.lool
It's samsung device care app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 3, 2022)

pep086 said:


> Guys does anyone know the battery apks to restore them? i can't see even te battery use on settings...
> also battery saving is always on, can't change any settings,
> thank you

Click to collapse



Search the thread, that question has already been answered.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 3, 2022)

guys having performed the update for s22U with the debloat above .. To premise that it went well before the upgrade now instead after installing the upgrade it gives me this error when I open settings how should I proceed?


----------



## omnimax (Jun 3, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> View attachment 5629243
> guys having performed the update for s22U with the debloat above .. To premise that it went well before the upgrade now instead after installing the upgrade it gives me this error when I open settings how should I proceed?

Click to collapse



Yeah, had the same issue. I reenabled all apps and restarted and it worked again. Then I disabled/uninstalled them all again and it's still working.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 3, 2022)

su s22U non funziona *#9900# ecc.  Ho keystring, facotryapp, Factory attiva, come posso risolvere?


----------



## almora9 (Jun 3, 2022)

hi ..
i can't uninstall the app when I want to uninstall the app. what am I supposed to do.
. which application is causing this. this just happened in the aloha browser. i can't delete the app.

thanks..


----------



## bamn (Jun 3, 2022)

Xerme said:


> Do u know guys what app is that when you connect some headphones or some device appears on the screen as the galaxy buds? I like it and whit out debloat it appears. Is like this

Click to collapse



I second this, if someone knows the corresponding apk, please do tell!


----------



## trevinutomo (Jun 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 0 means disabled, 7 isn't accepted as value, it'll either reject it or default back.

Click to collapse



So if i type 1,0 in this command , what would happen?

adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1


----------



## sailorcanfly (Jun 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You have to set a phone app default first.

Click to collapse



I did set a phone app default. I figure out that "IMS" related app could not be disabled or deleted. it was mentioned somebody in this threat. I am using s21 ultra in US cricket wireless. except that, all thing works perfect and running pretty well and stable. in order to avoid this issue for others, I prefer your update the preset list without "IMS" related app. it is responsible for phone call.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 4, 2022)

trevinutomo said:


> So if i type 1,0 in this command , what would happen?
> 
> adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1

Click to collapse



It'll be enabled in scenario 1 and disabled in scenario 2. Those 2 scenarios are determined by Samsung, and i don't know them.
I'll give you an example, for preferred network mode, the setting is 9,9 for S21, that's NOT 9.9, it just means that it's 9 for SIM1, and 9 for SIM2.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 4, 2022)

bamn said:


> I second this, if someone knows the corresponding apk, please do tell!

Click to collapse



Companion app


----------



## Arjunpvl (Jun 5, 2022)

Bixby button can't be remapped after debloat using button mapper. It was already working but suddenly after debloat it doesn't.
So I restored all packages and from recovery cleared cache and repaired apps but doesn't helped.
Is there any other solution other than factory reset (I fixed this before by doing a factory reset)?

Device: S10+ Exynos (SM-G975F).


----------



## nocio (Jun 5, 2022)

Almost 5hrs of sot from 85% to 28%.
I know that s21 exynoss don't have awesome battery but I'm ok with that. I did just slightly debloat, nothing too much but enough for me


----------



## BOOS1A (Jun 5, 2022)

hello comrades. tell me what commands are best to use to make the phone work at full capacity? phone s21fe interface works with brakes, especially when you turn off applications. in games, too, lags.


----------



## tarsonis666 (Jun 5, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> When I turn on power saving and the processor speed limit is 70%, the restricted_device_performance value changes to 1,0.

Click to collapse



Activating power saving does not change the "restricted_device_performance value" to 1,0 on my S21 FE. Verified with the get cmd. 

So I did some testing with two charges. In addition to that no real battery gain was achived. I got around 6 hours SOT. But the phone behaved weird. Some notifactions did not vibrate, some apps crashed randomly, FaceUnlock was even more reliable then normally. The UI was more sluggish with 60hz mode.

I really like to know what restricted_device_performance does in each situation.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 5, 2022)

So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
- Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
*Adb commands:*
- Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
*Device Name*
- Sets my device name in about phone and BT to my preference
*Force stop apps*
- Force stops ALL APPS, user and system, installed and uninstalled.
*Clear cache*
- Clear app cache from ALL APPS.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Jun 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
> - Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
> *Adb commands:*
> - Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u send these batch file?


----------



## Arjunpvl (Jun 6, 2022)

Arjunpvl said:


> Bixby button can't be remapped after debloat using button mapper. It was already working but suddenly after debloat it doesn't.
> So I restored all packages and from recovery cleared cache and repaired apps but doesn't helped.
> Is there any other solution other than factory reset (I fixed this before by doing a factory reset)?
> 
> Device: S10+ Exynos (SM-G975F).

Click to collapse



Can anybody give me a fix?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 6, 2022)

Arjunpvl said:


> Can anybody give me a fix?

Click to collapse



If you restored everything and it still isn't working, it has nothing to do with an app to remove/restore.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Jun 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Can u send these batch file?

Click to collapse



Or share here in die Forum, if it's possible. I'm interested of this batch files too.


----------



## Arjunpvl (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you restored everything and it still isn't working, it has nothing to do with an app to remove/restore.

Click to collapse



This is happening for the second time. Last time I factory resetted to fix it. This seems to be the only fix now too.


----------



## RCNH (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dolby attmos It does not exist, what is the solution? Thanks


----------



## RCNH (Jun 6, 2022)

nocio said:


> Almost 5hrs of sot from 85% to 28%.
> I know that s21 exynoss don't have awesome battery but I'm ok with that. I did just slightly debloat, nothing too much but enough for me

Click to collapse



What is your  debloat preset bro ? Thanks


----------



## Toumakun (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for the Guide. Really helpful.

But I need a small hint, after debloating my Dex Mode is not working anymore. Which Packages needs to be re-enabled to make Dex working again ?


----------



## webleeper (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
> - Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
> *Adb commands:*
> - Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
> ...

Click to collapse



Will you be posting the batch file or sharing it in DMs?


----------



## nokia_16 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
> - Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
> *Adb commands:*
> - Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
> ...

Click to collapse



waiting for your batch file


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
> - Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
> *Adb commands:*
> - Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
> ...

Click to collapse



How to create a batch file for one-click action
- New text file
- Write your commands (can be found in OP)
- Save as xxx.bat


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



New updates to OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 6, 2022)

K


Hamid Chikh said:


> So i have these automated commands that execute different tasks, especially the long boring ones, automatically, at a click.​*Boost apps:*
> - Runs adb command that optimizes apps for speed guided profile
> *Adb commands:*
> - Just runs adb commands from OP,  tuned to my likings
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep in mind these batch files are for Pixel 6, you can easily create the same for your device.


----------



## bindassever (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi all, 
I am trying to acess the Samsung Band Selector app and it says no hidden activity found. Any solution for this.
S21 ultra exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 7, 2022)

Toumakun said:


> Thanks for the Guide. Really helpful.
> 
> But I need a small hint, after debloating my Dex Mode is not working anymore. Which Packages needs to be re-enabled to make Dex working again ?

Click to collapse



All dex and desktop


----------



## skovv (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi, I know how to uninstall applications in adb app control but I don't know how to enter codes: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16, you need to enter the console tab and paste?
For example: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 1 - will I have 1 ram PLUS?


----------



## Roei.e (Jun 7, 2022)

skovv said:


> Hi, I know how to uninstall applications in adb app control but I don't know how to enter codes: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16, you need to enter the console tab and paste?
> For example: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 1 - will I have 1 ram PLUS?

Click to collapse



No, put the whole command, then select how much you want from settings


----------



## bindassever (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi all,
I am trying to find out which app is rrsponsible for the Samsung Band Selector to work? I have debloated and would like to find the particular app responsible for that app to work.
Any hep would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Fredzvw (Jun 8, 2022)

please erase


----------



## Fredzvw (Jun 8, 2022)

jsmcmahon89 said:


> Has anyone figured out what to restore to get motion photos working? I tried restoring the few remaining camera apps still disabled as well as tried setting motion adb commands to 1 but no luck.

Click to collapse



Did you find a solution for motion photo?

Mine don't work too.

***Updated
Finally found the app for Motion photo:  Samsung ApexService


----------



## NozGojira (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi Hamid. About the new Adb command That force stopping the app. What's the difference with that when you uninstall the app tru ADBappcontrol? Is it better?


----------



## maxrdlf95 (Jun 9, 2022)

This command doesn't work on s22 ultra

adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.app.tips

If you put user 1 it works but I don't get it what that whole commands it's supposed to do remove the icons from settings app or just make the apps unusable 

If I clic user manual it just goes to 0.0.0.0 if I clic remote support it downloads the remote support app


----------



## trevinutomo (Jun 9, 2022)

adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -a

 this command work really well in s22plus  thankyou mate


----------



## Genuis Freak (Jun 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> How to create a batch file for one-click action
> - New text file
> - Write your commands (can be found in OP)
> - Save as xxx.bat

Click to collapse



And then just connect the Phone to the PC/Laptop and execute the file in ADB AppControl?

Sorry, if this Question may be sounds like stupid.


----------



## maor23 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey, I dont know why but my calendar(samsung app) not sync my new events from gmail.
Do you know why? maybe I disabled something?


----------



## skovv (Jun 9, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> No, put the whole command, then select how much you want from settings

Click to collapse



Thank you for the information, I understand that I am starting with installing android platform tools, then I only enter in cmd: adb - information will be displayed, in the next line I still enter in cmd: adb devices?

And then I can enter various commands, including adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16 ??

I understand it well?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Jun 9, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> And then just connect the Phone to the PC/Laptop and execute the file in ADB AppControl?
> 
> Sorry, if this Question may be sounds like stupid.

Click to collapse



Batch files have to be executed in cmd, drag the batch file and drop in cmd, it will execute that


----------



## dragos281993 (Jun 9, 2022)

Some of the stuff at the end of the "Adb optimisations" section seems to be gone. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## skovv (Jun 9, 2022)

I have 1 RAM Plus, and what do you have to do in ADB to return to the original settings?


----------



## ahaghshenas (Jun 10, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Hey, I dont know why but my calendar(samsung app) not sync my new events from gmail.
> Do you know why? maybe I disabled something?

Click to collapse



I have just realized I have the same issue.  I saw that I had disabled Google Calendar Sync, I have reinstalled it using ADBappcontrol, but the calendar is still not syncing, there must be other services that iI uninstalled that are required


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> And then just connect the Phone to the PC/Laptop and execute the file in ADB AppControl?
> 
> Sorry, if this Question may be sounds like stupid.

Click to collapse



No, execute the bat file, it has nothing to do with ADB AC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> Hi Hamid. About the new Adb command That force stopping the app. What's the difference with that when you uninstall the app tru ADBappcontrol? Is it better?

Click to collapse



I didn't expect you to no understand my friend, not you, i had high hopes ....
it's just force stopping, like in the app info and force stop, that's it, nothing to do with AppControl and uninstall apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

skovv said:


> Hi, I know how to uninstall applications in adb app control but I don't know how to enter codes: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16, you need to enter the console tab and paste?
> For example: adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 1 - will I have 1 ram PLUS?

Click to collapse



you can execute the adb command from app control, console tab.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

ahaghshenas said:


> I have just realized I have the same issue.  I saw that I had disabled Google Calendar Sync, I have reinstalled it using ADBappcontrol, but the calendar is still not syncing, there must be other services that iI uninstalled that are required

Click to collapse



Just enable Sync from settings, and also, i never listed "sync and backup" apps on my lists


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

dragos281993 said:


> Some of the stuff at the end of the "Adb optimisations" section seems to be gone. Any particular reason for that?

Click to collapse



Not relevant, not needed or duplicate of settings. Why asking ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

skovv said:


> I have 1 RAM Plus, and what do you have to do in ADB to return to the original settings?

Click to collapse



read OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

trevinutomo said:


> adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -a
> 
> this command work really well in s22plus  thankyou mate

Click to collapse



You're welcome, it does the same thing as Galaxy App Booster


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

BOOS1A said:


> hello comrades. tell me what commands are best to use to make the phone work at full capacity? phone s21fe interface works with brakes, especially when you turn off applications. in games, too, lags.

Click to collapse



Literally the soul purpose of this whole thread, read OP


----------



## dragos281993 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not relevant, not needed or duplicate of settings. Why asking ?

Click to collapse



There was something related to snappiness or something like that. No worries though


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 10, 2022)

dragos281993 said:


> There was something related to snappiness or something like that. No worries though

Click to collapse



Yes, you can find it in battery settings, it's called processing speed


----------



## Roei.e (Jun 10, 2022)

skovv said:


> Thank you for the information, I understand that I am starting with installing android platform tools, then I only enter in cmd: adb - information will be displayed, in the next line I still enter in cmd: adb devices?
> 
> And then I can enter various commands, including adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16 ??
> 
> I understand it well?

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Jun 11, 2022)

Guys i have a question ? what would happen if you update your phone without restoring all the debloated apps  ?


----------



## KKYASIR (Jun 11, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Guys i have a question ? what would happen if you update your phone without restoring all the debloated apps  ?

Click to collapse



 only my settings app starts crashing and i have to restore all apps to work it again , except this no issue


----------



## Ivixmax (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello guys! What is the best option in this setting? Thanks!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 11, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> Hello guys! What is the best option in this setting? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Well hello there my friend, good to see you! To answer your question, i disable that.


----------



## Ivixmax (Jun 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Well hello there my friend, good to see you! To answer your question, i disable that.

Click to collapse



You think disable it is good?


----------



## joseloko92 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry caps... but... OH!! MY!! GOD!!!
I have S21U exynos ver. 1 year of usage, 329 apps and felt it so slow. Filled with stutters and lags all the time. 

Tried to hard reset and use fresh new without my apps, but it was still laggy and slow.

After your debloat and optimization, now apps are installed in less than 20 seconds, system is SO fast and not laggy at all. I love you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 12, 2022)

joseloko92 said:


> sorry caps... but... OH!! MY!! GOD!!!
> I have S21U exynos ver. 1 year of usage, 329 apps and felt it so slow. Filled with stutters and lags all the time.
> 
> Tried to hard reset and use fresh new without my apps, but it was still laggy and slow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, amazing, good for you, you're welcome !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 12, 2022)

Ivixmax said:


> You think disable it is good?

Click to collapse



I've been disabling that since i was a baby


----------



## Ivixmax (Jun 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I've been disabling that since i was a baby

Click to collapse



Jajajaajjaja ok thanks mate!


----------



## webleeper (Jun 13, 2022)

Has anyone had an issue with setting an app as full screen in Display settings> Full Screen Apps
then running package compile -m speed-profile -a and full-screen apps are not displaying in full screen any longer,
if you have, have you come across a fix?


***** Fix found *****

If anyone does experience this issue, do exactly as the OP says, after boosting your apps. do not skip force stopping your apps and clearing the cace.


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 15, 2022)

great guide nice job, just one thing, after i debloating, the notifications on lock screen are not smooth anymore, they lag when updationg or when i pres on them,any idea on what might have caused this ?


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 15, 2022)

also, when I press on storage it doesn't open at all


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 15, 2022)

Another thing I discovered is that the search option from the quick draw doesn't work anymore


----------



## Fredzvw (Jun 15, 2022)

com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder


----------



## Emre67511 (Jun 15, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> also, when I press on storage it doesn't open at all
> 
> View attachment 5638269

Click to collapse



My Files app from samsung


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 15, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> also, when I press on storage it doesn't open at all
> 
> View attachment 5638269

Click to collapse



Restore myfiles and samsung core services


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 15, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> great guide nice job, just one thing, after i debloating, the notifications on lock screen are not smooth anymore, they lag when updationg or when i pres on them,any idea on what might have caused this ?

Click to collapse



Not rebooting and optimising after debloat


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore myfiles and samsung core services

Click to collapse



It worked bro thanks a lot


----------



## buddy66 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Processing Speed and Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​*Optimised*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
> *High*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that Samsung has built in an additional software layer for the split screen settings and setting enhanced_processing to 1 or even 2 does not affect this particular scenario. In PIP mode the refresh rate stays at adaptive setting but as soon as I turn on split screen using the same apps as in PIP test, it bumps down to 60 unless you toggle the processing speed to high or maximum.

Thank you all and OP for this great guide!


----------



## mascian (Jun 16, 2022)

After the latest update (S22 Ultra - VF1) system settings crash (the settings can no longer be accessed).
I have tried restoring galaxyfinder and myfiles but nothing changes.
Pl., how can I solve it?
Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

buddy66 said:


> It seems that Samsung has built in an additional software layer for the split screen settings and setting enhanced_processing to 1 or even 2 does not affect this particular scenario. In PIP mode the refresh rate stays at adaptive setting but as soon as I turn on split screen using the same apps as in PIP test, it bumps down to 60 unless you toggle the processing speed to high or maximum.
> 
> Thank you all and OP for this great guide!

Click to collapse



enhanced_processing has nothing to do with split screen. If you want split screen to work, restore appsedge.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

mascian said:


> After the latest update (S22 Ultra - VF1) system settings crash (the settings can no longer be accessed).
> I have tried restoring galaxyfinder and myfiles but nothing changes.
> Pl., how can I solve it?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



IT's stated in OP that you HAVE TO RESTORE EVERYTHING BEFORE UPDATE.


----------



## buddy66 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> enhanced_processing has nothing to do with split screen. If you want split screen to work, restore appsedge.

Click to collapse



I think you misunderstood me. My split view is working fine. I wanted to say that if I set the processing option via quick settings tile to high or maximum, the refresh rate stays at 24-120Hz while having two apps open in split view.

When I leave the phone in optimized mode but with enhanced_processing set to 1 via adb, it sadly downgrades the refresh rate to 60Hz while in split view.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

buddy66 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. My split view is working fine. I wanted to say that if I set the processing option via quick settings tile to high or maximum, the refresh rate stays at 24-120Hz while having two apps open in split view.
> 
> When I leave the phone in optimized mode but with enhanced_processing set to 1 via adb, it sadly downgrades the refresh rate to 60Hz while in split view.

Click to collapse



That's normal, it's called optimized to save power.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Boost Apps​- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -a
> Boost Battery​- adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job
> Clear All Apps Cache (Enter multiple times)​- adb shell pm trim-caches 999999999999999999 _(Enter multiple times for it to be effective)_
> Force Stop Apps​- adb shell am force-stop com.package.name _(Create .bat file containing all packages)_

Click to collapse



There you go, thank me later


----------



## maor23 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hey, I got the tips on settings screen, so I did what you told to do, to disable the tips and not uninstall it and now I got the remote support there.
How do I make it disappear?


----------



## sapanag (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There you go, thank me later

Click to collapse



boost baattery means?? SOT improves??


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 16, 2022)

Did you solve it? What do we need to restore?(S20Fe) 


mascian said:


> After the latest update (S22 Ultra - VF1) system settings crash (the settings can no longer be accessed).
> I have tried restoring galaxyfinder and myfiles but nothing changes.
> Pl., how can I solve it?
> Thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 16, 2022)

Did you solve it?  What do we need to restore?(S20Fe) @Hamid Chikh please help us 


mascian said:


> After the latest update (S22 Ultra - VF1) system settings crash (the settings can no longer be accessed).
> I have tried restoring galaxyfinder and myfiles but nothing changes.
> Pl., how can I solve it?
> Thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hey, I cant hide remote support even by using the methods provided. I'm using an s22 plus


----------



## Fredzvw (Jun 16, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Did you solve it?  What do we need to restore?(S20Fe) @Hamid Chikh please help us

Click to collapse



Hi, there is 2 things too know.


When you want to update your phone, you have to restore all app *before* updating your phone. The only way (before factory reset) to make your phone work like before is to *Restore all app* and *Debloat your phone again.*
When you remove Bloatware, you have to - Restart your phone to recovery, *wipe cache partition*, then *Repair Apps*. - each time you add or remove something.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Did you solve it?  What do we need to restore?(S20Fe) @Hamid Chikh please help us

Click to collapse



Solution is in OP, i don't answer repetitive questions. Please, read carefully OP, as stated in OP, and feel free to search the thread before posting. Thanks


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Solution is in OP, i don't answer repetitive questions. Please, read carefully OP, as stated in OP, and feel free to search the thread before posting. Thanks

Click to collapse



I read the topic. It doesn't say which service I need to restore.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 16, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> I read the topic. It doesn't say which service I need to restore.

Click to collapse



Did you try searching for key words in the thread?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 16, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you try searching for key words in the thread?

Click to collapse



No they didn't, otherwise they wouldn't be asking the question in the first place


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 16, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Hey, I cant hide remote support even by using the methods provided. I'm using an s22 plus

Click to collapse



Any help with this?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No they didn't, otherwise they wouldn't be asking the question in the first place

Click to collapse



Hope you're doing well bro! It's been a while. How's the Pixel treating you?


----------



## Roei.e (Jun 16, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh The boost battery command from here: https://github.com/KelvinCrag/Optimizer?
Can you explain what it does, how much improvement it give and does it cause any notifications delay or something?


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No they didn't, otherwise they wouldn't be asking the question in the first place

Click to collapse



Yes, of course I researched.  All I want is to fix this problem by restoring one service.  The post says nothing but restore all services.I dont want to restore all services


----------



## Klaudas (Jun 17, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh The boost battery command from here: https://github.com/KelvinCrag/Optimizer?
> Can you explain what it does, how much improvement it give and does it cause any notifications delay or something?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Hope you're doing well bro! It's been a while. How's the Pixel treating you?

Click to collapse



You disappeared all of a sudden, Pixel is doing great, dev on Google phones is a lot easier than on Samsung's, i'm too deep in tweaks and optimizations. How are you ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes, of course I researched.  All I want is to fix this problem by restoring one service.  The post says nothing but restore all services.I dont want to restore all services

Click to collapse



Are you doing this on purpose ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> View attachment 5639509

Click to collapse



Literally from the article he posted himself, thanks


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 17, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh hello sir, can u pls tell me what package is the screen recorder, I want that feature eanbled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> @Hamid Chikh hello sir, can u pls tell me what package is the screen recorder, I want that feature eanbled

Click to collapse



Did you try searching "screen recorder" or even "recorder" ?


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you try searching "screen recorder" or even "recorder" ?

Click to collapse



Yes I did look it up on ADB control as well as on the, but nothing was found 


Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you try searching "screen recorder" or even "recorder" ?

Click to collapse



I did and a found a service under that name, I restored it but still didn't appear on my phone


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Are you doing this on purpose ?

Click to collapse



Yes. My purpose is to find out which service is causing the problem. If I find it I won't need to restore all services before every update.


Hamid Chikh said:


> Are you doing this on purpose ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 17, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes. My purpose is to find out which service is causing the problem. If I find it I won't need to restore all services before every update.

Click to collapse



Did you restore Samsung Capture?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You disappeared all of a sudden, Pixel is doing great, dev on Google phones is a lot easier than on Samsung's, i'm too deep in tweaks and optimizations. How are you ?

Click to collapse



I moved to a different state and no longer had access to a PC, so I couldn't really contribute anything of value to this thread, but I still check it from time to time.

Looks like Pixel is the perfect phone for you haha. 

Quick question: why did you remove these commands from OP? I still use them to this day lol. 

8 - Extra battery​*- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1*
_*- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0*_
_IV-B - EXTREME BATTERY OPTIMISATION_​3 - Enable Performance Limit​*- adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1*
_IV-P - EXTREME PERFORMANCE OPTIMISATION_​2 - Enable Improved App Responsiveness​Changing processing speed in settings disables this
*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*


----------



## keremsirma (Jun 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you restore Samsung Capture?

Click to collapse



Yes i did. But the problem did not solve.I will restore all apps and uninstall again.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 17, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes i did. But the problem did not solve.I will restore all apps and uninstall again.

Click to collapse



Sounds like your best option, just like what OP suggested in the first place. There's no shortcut, before you update, you should really restore all apps, then debloat again once you update. There's a reason why he says this. 

It's better to be cautious than to be lazy.


----------



## vlubosh (Jun 17, 2022)

This states named settings working until restart yes?


Kris_b1104 said:


> I moved to a different state and no longer had access to a PC, so I couldn't really contribute anything of value to this thread, but I still check it from time to time.
> 
> Looks like Pixel is the perfect phone for you haha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Roei.e (Jun 17, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes i did. But the problem did not solve.I will restore all apps and uninstall again.

Click to collapse



If it helps. I found that in S7 if you remove "User dictionary" the settings app won't work anymore. You may want to try not uninstall User dictionary, and both of the "Software update"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes. My purpose is to find out which service is causing the problem. If I find it I won't need to restore all services before every update.

Click to collapse



There's no service, you just have to restore everything and debloat again, you were supposed to do it before updating as stated in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I moved to a different state and no longer had access to a PC, so I couldn't really contribute anything of value to this thread, but I still check it from time to time.
> 
> Looks like Pixel is the perfect phone for you haha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're either duplicate of settings item, or already set by default


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sounds like your best option, just like what OP suggested in the first place. There's no shortcut, before you update, you should really restore all apps, then debloat again once you update. There's a reason why he says this.
> 
> It's better to be cautious than to be lazy.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what i was trying to explain to them


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 18, 2022)

buddy66 said:


> Sembra che Samsung abbia costruito in uno strato di software aggiuntivo per le impostazioni dello schermo diviso e impostare l'elaborazione di_migliorata a 1 o addirittura 2 non influisce su questo scenario particolare. In modalità PIP la tariffa di aggiornamento rimane all'impostazione adattativa, ma non appena mi accedo sullo schermo diviso utilizzando le stesse app del test PIP, si compone fino a 60 a meno che non si raggiunga la velocità di lavorazione fino ad alto o al massimo.
> 
> Grazie a tutti e OP per questa grande guida!

Click to collapse



hello to cisa need this adb command?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 18, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh hello bro although I put the min command at 1 the phone always goes to 24hz from a standstill why? s22U settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 18, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> @Hamid Chikh hello bro although I put the min command at 1 the phone always goes to 24hz from a standstill why? s22U settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0

Click to collapse



It'll follow hardware limit and stock algorithm, this command only sets high and low limit, it won't force refresh rate to any point, so that's totally normal. Samsung tunes the display to only go to 1hz a certain specific condition, so if not met, it won't go there. You can use that command to force minumum @60Hz for exemple, if you don't want it to go bellow that, or set both limits to the same value to disable "adaptive" refresh rate and force a static refresh rate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 18, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> hello to cisa need this adb command?

Click to collapse



English please, this is an international forum.


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Seguirà il limite hardware e l'algoritmo di stock, questo comando fissa solo un limite alto e basso, non costringerà il tasso di aggiornamento fino a qualsiasi punto, quindi è del tutto normale. Samsung sintonizza il display per andare solo a 1hz una certa condizione specifica, quindi se non si incontra, non ci andrà. È possibile utilizzare quel comando per forzare il minumum @60Hz per esempio, se non si vuole che vada in modo che, o fissi entrambi i limiti allo stesso valore per disabilitare il tasso di aggiornamento "adattativo" e forzare un tasso di aggiornamento statico

Click to collapse




Spoiler



Come mi consiglia di sistemarmi?



*Mod. Translation*: How do you advise me to settle down?


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 18, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh as you are very kind advice. I do not play a lot with the smartphone is it advisable to deactivate the GOS? Do I find advantages?


----------



## almora9 (Jun 18, 2022)

joseloko92 said:


> sorry caps... but... OH!! MY!! GOD!!!
> I have S21U exynos ver. 1 year of usage, 329 apps and felt it so slow. Filled with stutters and lags all the time.
> 
> Tried to hard reset and use fresh new without my apps, but it was still laggy and slow.
> ...

Click to collapse



please share your list.


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello everyone! can someone give me a preset that updates work on it? without the need to reinstall all the bloat?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 18, 2022)

DrRazee95 said:


> @Hamid Chikh as you are very kind advice. I do not play a lot with the smartphone is it advisable to deactivate the GOS? Do I find advantages?

Click to collapse



I'm not a gamer myself, but i always disabled GOS, as it has a hand in a lot of the device's behavior, not only in games. So yes, you should disable it to enjoy the full potential your phone can offer


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 18, 2022)

almora9 said:


> please share your list.

Click to collapse



There's one in OP in case you didn't notice, and if you don't like it you can make your own by selecting/checking in AppControl


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 18, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Hello everyone! can someone give me a preset that updates work on it? without the need to reinstall all the bloat?

Click to collapse



The preset in OP, scroll down and uncheck software update. If you already debloated, just go to "uninstall" tab and search software update and restore both apps


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Hey just want to know if there is a new way to remove remote support, since the provided steps don't work anymore

And how did u disable gos? It comes back after uninstalling?


----------



## bodomfan (Jun 18, 2022)

Is there a cmd to make audio louder


----------



## DrRazee95 (Jun 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm not a gamer myself, but i always disabled GOS, as it has a hand in a lot of the device's behavior, not only in games. So yes, you should disable it to enjoy the full potential your phone can offer

Click to collapse



what improvements do I find by deactivating the GOS? Do I disable it with the apk disabler pro package?


----------



## joseloko92 (Jun 19, 2022)

almora9 said:


> please share your list.

Click to collapse



I used the max optimization the OP gave. Had to hard reset.... deleted NFC, wifi calls, screen recording...  will try again. If I find any difference i will post my s21 ultra settings.


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 19, 2022)

hello everyone I used a preset and I needed to install the printer apps there are three of them and now it doesn't work it says app didn't install or sum like that even when I send the Apk to my phone and try to install from there.
THIS IS URGENT HELP ME PLEASE sorry that I'm rude I just really need it now. **** the same happend with aod now i cant see the clock on my lockscreen


----------



## maor23 (Jun 19, 2022)

CANT FIND AT OP
I cant disappear the tips from settings menu. I tried to disable the tips package, but if I disable it so the remote support is appearing in settings menu.
What should I do?


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 19, 2022)

maor23 said:


> CANT FIND AT OP
> I cant disappear the tips from settings menu. I tried to disable the tips package, but if I disable it so the remote support is appearing in settings menu.
> What should I do?

Click to collapse



I'm trying to know why too but no one is responding


----------



## sandy.parulekar (Jun 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Boost Battery​- adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job

Click to collapse



Is this a one-time execution? or every time I should repeat this command after reboot?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 19, 2022)

maor23 said:


> CANT FIND AT OP
> I cant disappear the tips from settings menu. I tried to disable the tips package, but if I disable it so the remote support is appearing in settings menu.
> What should I do?

Click to collapse



It's no longer possible


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 19, 2022)

sandy.parulekar said:


> Is this a one-time execution? or every time I should repeat this command after reboot?

Click to collapse



Once in a while, just maintenance, doesn't change any setting


----------



## sandy.parulekar (Jun 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Once in a while, just maintenance, doesn't change any setting

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 20, 2022)

how can i enable multicore packet scheduler from adb?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 20, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> how can i enable multicore packet scheduler from adb?

Click to collapse



Enable it from dev options


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enable it from dev options

Click to collapse



Not there on s22


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enable it from dev options

Click to collapse



i dont have it in dev options and i remember that we have had it in the op for some time as an adb commend
*oh and also will "*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*" reduce my battrey life?
and did u turn it off?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 20, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> i dont have it in dev options and i remember that we have had it in the op for some time as an adb commend
> *oh and also will "*adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1*" reduce my battrey life?
> and did u turn it off?

Click to collapse



If it's not in there then it's not supported. And that command is also deprecated since you can change processing mode from settings


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 20, 2022)

oh ok thx


----------



## Gymcode (Jun 21, 2022)

I ran the preset txt file, and I saw that the Search bar in Settings has disappeared.

May I know which package I should enable to get it back?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jun 21, 2022)

Gymcode said:


> I ran the preset txt file, and I saw that the Search bar in Settings has disappeared.
> 
> May I know which package I should enable to get it back?

Click to collapse


----------



## fogozito (Jun 22, 2022)

none of this worked, 3hr Screen ON, so sad


----------



## Gymcode (Jun 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> View attachment 5642629

Click to collapse



Sorry, didn't know that I can search in threads. Got it now!


----------



## Gymcode (Jun 22, 2022)

fogozito said:


> none of this worked, 3hr Screen ON, so sad

Click to collapse



This happened to me too. My phone feels like a warmer throughout the entire night.

I'm gonna enable all the apps back and see how it performs by default...


----------



## Reicoler (Jun 22, 2022)

hello guys i have a minor problem and i need to restore the function to use a samsung account can anybody7 help me 
?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 22, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> hello guys i have a minor problem and i need to restore the function to use a samsung account can anybody7 help me
> ?

Click to collapse



Samsung account and services


----------



## noelbisha45 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*GENERAL BATTERY/PERFORMANCE SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - DON'T use* Smart Switch*
> *Settings App*​- Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED*.
> ...

Click to collapse



a quick question. Is this adb command bg-dexopt-job the same as using galaxy app booster from guad guardians?
Thanks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 23, 2022)

noelbisha45 said:


> a quick question. Is this adb command bg-dexopt-job the same as using galaxy app booster from guad guardians?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



No, updated OP now


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 23, 2022)

Hi, I use weather app, but when I select use current location,it keep searching infinitly and doesn't work, can u help me please


----------



## Roei.e (Jun 23, 2022)

Problems with AirPods Pro after debloating.. any solution?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 24, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> Hi, I use weather app, but when I select use current location,it keep searching infinitly and doesn't work, can u help me please

Click to collapse



restore location apps


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> restore location apps

Click to collapse



problem solved thank you !!


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 25, 2022)

.


----------



## dandv (Jun 25, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh thanks for putting together this list of packages.

A strategic suggestion if you don't mind considering.

Why not host the list on GitHub? That would allow for history/version control, and would make contributions from the community much easier in the form of pull requests. You can still approve or tweak any pull request.

GitHub hosting would also allow discussion in individual GitHub issues, which IMO offer much clearer separation of concerns than this megathread, have a clear open/closed status, and are linked to commits to the package lists. Here is an example - https://github.com/khlam/debloat-samsung-android/issues.

What do you think?


----------



## moh7d (Jun 26, 2022)

I can't update or install any app from the galaxy store. Please solve my problem guys


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 26, 2022)

moh7d said:


> I can't update or install any app from the galaxy store. Please solve my problem guys
> 
> View attachment 5645775

Click to collapse



Not related to this thread, restore all


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 26, 2022)

jakir_ said:


> Any idea why facebook comsumes too much power ?
> View attachment 5645457

Click to collapse



Please, remove this post, it's off topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jun 26, 2022)

dandv said:


> @Hamid Chikh thanks for putting together this list of packages.
> 
> A strategic suggestion if you don't mind considering.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great idea, i've been thinking about it actually. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Moe2003 (Jun 27, 2022)

keremsirma said:


> Yes, of course I researched.  All I want is to fix this problem by restoring one service.  The post says nothing but restore all services.I dont want to restore all services

Click to collapse



Were u able to find that service?


----------



## awsom50 (Jun 29, 2022)

Very often I have google services battery drain - around 10% per 12 hours. I did the whole clearing data and cache process and still have the drain which is different every day but big enough.



Any suggestions?



Thanks!


----------



## Revontheus (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank you for this guide, some of these tips were really helpful, but the others are placebo. Notably, there is no need to wipe the /cache partition thrice in TWRP, doing it once is enough.


----------



## rodken (Jun 30, 2022)

Revontheus said:


> there is no need to wipe the /cache partition thrice in TWRP, doing it once is enough.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jakir_ (Jun 30, 2022)

hello, I was trying to debloate but instead of deleting the apps in the preser, i deleted the other ones, meaning the ones responsible for running the system and now my phone stuck on boot screen, any solution please ?
edit: i boosted in safe mode and factory reset


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello rcs is not working how to enable also after reinstalling rcs settings app it still dosent work help (solved by restart no need to help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RIGHT AFTER UPDATE (RECOMMENDED)

Click to collapse



Updated OP now ...


----------



## SEParas Jasal (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi, 
I tried the fix google apps drain steps where i cleared cache, data and uninstalled updates for google play services, services framework, google app and restarting after that. However now I am not receiving any notifications from any apps till i open the app, Can you please help me with it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 6, 2022)

SEParas Jasal said:


> Hi,
> I tried the fix google apps drain steps where i cleared cache, data and uninstalled updates for google play services, services framework, google app and restarting after that. However now I am not receiving any notifications from any apps till i open the app, Can you please help me with it?

Click to collapse



It's not related at all, check your sleeping apps and notification settings


----------



## SEParas Jasal (Jul 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's not related at all, check your sleeping apps and notification settings

Click to collapse



I checked everything
Everything is default as it used to be
The only thing i did was clear data and cache and uninstall updates for google apps and it broke notifications.  Other than that everything is same as it used to be. 
Any other fixes? I think google play services is responsible for push notifications so there's something related.
Sorry for bothering you but please let me know if it can be somehow fixed apart from factory reset ofc.


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 6, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Is there anyway to improve location accuracy because my google maps doesn't work very well


----------



## lucas_54 (Jul 6, 2022)

Idk if it's the issue with debloat but after setting mu s21 ultra navigation bar to use swipe gestures instead of buttons i cannot revert back to using buttons. When i try i get a "settings keep stopping" message and nothing happens. Any ideas?

*Edit*:
I've solved it by restoring the _3 Button Navigation Bar_ (_com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton_) package.


----------



## ThanosMit (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey, before seeing your thread I had all of these "useless" apps set to disabled, but after running your adb preset on my s22 all of these apps have been "enabled" again (on the app settings the disable box is not checked). Is this normal? Should I just disable them again or let them be? Thanks !


----------



## DonKarleon95 (Jul 7, 2022)

Good afternoon! You have new options for battery optimization and I have new questions:

1) adb shell wm reset - does this setting restart the system interface? What is this parameter for?

2) adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1 - what does this parameter do?

3) adb shell settings put global app_restriction_enabled true - what is this parameter for and how does it differ from adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1?

4) adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250 - how is this parameter related to battery consumption?

5) adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250 - how is this parameter related to battery consumption?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Jul 7, 2022)

mate how can i retrieve the older guides? there were some things really useful but now i can't find them anymore, like the ones that makes the app open faster and to disable GOS, and other things concerning the speed of the phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 7, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> Hey, before seeing your thread I had all of these "useless" apps set to disabled, but after running your adb preset on my s22 all of these apps have been "enabled" again (on the app settings the disable box is not checked). Is this normal? Should I just disable them again or let them be? Thanks !

Click to collapse



You just didn't know how to execute the process, try again and follow instructions in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 7, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> mate how can i retrieve the older guides? there were some things really useful but now i can't find them anymore, like the ones that makes the app open faster and to disable GOS, and other things concerning the speed of the phone

Click to collapse



Some have been deprecated since most of them are already found in settings, some have been rearranged in other categories. For gos, just disable the package like any other


----------



## simoyellow27 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Those have been deprecated since most oh them are already found in settings. For gos, just disable the package like any other

Click to collapse



Copy that. Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 7, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh Is there anyway to improve location accuracy because my google maps doesn't work very well

Click to collapse



For GPS accuracy, Check "fix general battery leak".


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 7, 2022)

btw if I disable gos my battery life will get hurt for sure right?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 7, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> btw if I disable gos my battery life will get hurt for sure right?

Click to collapse



On the contrary, it's as all debloating, good for battery


----------



## heshmatbaab (Jul 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> On the contrary, it's as all debloating, good for battery

Click to collapse




I can confirm your preset are awesome for 21+ and gave me almost 1 day 17h and 9 hours the screen on.

could you help me with Samsung dex?

I reinstalled the package below but Dex after confirming for PC connect permission will crash, do you have any idea what else I'm missing to restore?

com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.samsung.desktopsystemui


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 8, 2022)

heshmatbaab said:


> I can confirm your preset are awesome for 21+ and gave me almost 1 day 17h and 9 hours the screen on.
> 
> could you help me with Samsung dex?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I almost never used DEX, but i think you can just restore everything with "DEX" and "Desktop" in the name and you'll be fine, also restore samsung services, might be relevant.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 8, 2022)

DonKarleon95 said:


> Good afternoon! You have new options for battery optimization and I have new questions:
> 
> 1) adb shell wm reset - does this setting restart the system interface? What is this parameter for?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1- It's a hardware reset for the screen, doesn't change system settings
2- Power saving feature for apps
3- Forces app restrictions in an app level
4- It's not, it just makes the phone faster
5- It's not, it just makes the phone faster


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1- It's a hardware reset for the screen, doesn't change system settings
> 2- Power saving feature for apps
> 3- Forces app restrictions in an app level
> 4- It's not, it just makes the phone faster
> 5- It's not, it just makes the phone faster

Click to collapse



What's default values for 4 and 5


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 8, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> What's default values for 4 and 5

Click to collapse



Check op to learn how to get stock value before making any change


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Check op to learn how to get stock value before making any change

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Check op to learn how to get stock value before making any changes

Click to collapse



I got it, it 300 default


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 8, 2022)

What it "null" as default value


----------



## Nemanja032 (Jul 8, 2022)

Hello guys, how to disable system update


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 9, 2022)

REMOVED


----------



## Furious Froyo (Jul 9, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, how to disable system update

Click to collapse



```
adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.sec.android.soagent
adb shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.wssyncmldm
```


----------



## Emre67511 (Jul 9, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Null is 0
> Null = 0

Click to collapse



It's not.
Null means that the setting does not exist. You get can get Null back if you type settings delete... instead of settings put...
@Roei.e


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 9, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I got it, it 300 default

Click to collapse



Great!


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 9, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> It's not.
> Null means that the setting does not exist. You get can get Null back if you type settings delete... instead of settings put...
> @Roei.e

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 9, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> What it "null" as default value

Click to collapse



Null means the parameter is absent from the registry, you can't get default value. You can still add it if you want to


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 9, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, how to disable system update

Click to collapse



Just uninstall thses 2 packages like you do any other debloating:
com.sec.android.soagent
com.wssyncmldm


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Null means the parameter is absent from the registry, you can't get default value. You can still add it if you want to

Click to collapse



I wanted to improve vibrations, if the setting I try to change says "null" and I still add it, will it to something?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 9, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I wanted to improve vibrations, if the setting I try to change says "null" and I still add it, will it to something?

Click to collapse



It'll either work (if the setting is supported but just not configured), or not work, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It'll either work (if the setting is supported but just not configured), or not work, nothing to worry about.

Click to collapse



I got you, Thanks!


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 10, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> It's not.
> Null means that the setting does not exist. You get can get Null back if you type settings delete... instead of settings put...
> @Roei.e

Click to collapse



oh sorry  for the missinfo that I gave I thought he wanted the value of 0 and not what it means sorry everyone my bad


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 10, 2022)

i found a new setting which improved my Bluetooth stability in dev options its the bluetooth avrcp version set it to 1.6 its under networking have fun!  I did test it btw!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 10, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> i found a new setting which improved my Bluetooth stability in dev options its the bluetooth avrcp version set it to 1.6 its under networking have fun!  I did test it btw!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, i do actually use it along with MAP v1.4 since the launch of these settings (android 10 i think), but i didn't add them to OP since i don't have any justification or clarification on what they do.


----------



## pessoa1m (Jul 10, 2022)

I got one day with 10h sot on my galaxy s20 fe. Mostly watching videos, with galaxy Max hz on and some adb comands on this thread. On Wi-Fi all day long,  mobile data deactivated. 


Just disabled GOS,  but didn't debloat anything.


----------



## Mugetzsu (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello, do we need to re-do the adb stuff after re-enabling and doing system update?


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 11, 2022)

Some times it resets my adb shell things so i re do it evrytime i would redo.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 11, 2022)

Mugetzsu said:


> Hello, do we need to re-do the adb stuff after re-enabling and doing system update?

Click to collapse



You don't "NEED" to, but it's always good to, what you have to lose after all ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 11, 2022)

pessoa1m said:


> I got one day with 10h sot on my galaxy s20 fe. Mostly watching videos, with galaxy Max hz on and some adb comands on this thread. On Wi-Fi all day long,  mobile data deactivated.
> 
> 
> Just disabled GOS,  but didn't debloat anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you noticed that "AnimeKey" consumes your battery, and why do you use GalaxyHz, doesn't my adb command work for you ?


----------



## rdubby (Jul 12, 2022)

ran the preset and the "battery" settings is not in settings anymore where all the background stuff such as sleep settings were, how can I return it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 12, 2022)

rdubby said:


> ran the preset and the "battery" settings is not in settings anymore where all the background stuff such as sleep settings were, how can I return it?

Click to collapse



I never removed battery section from settings, check again


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 12, 2022)

S21 FE, before it was 4.5 hours sot


----------



## pessoa1m (Jul 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I hope you noticed that "AnimeKey" consumes your battery, and why do you use GalaxyHz, doesn't my adb command work for you ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, because I used the app a lot that day actually, so its ok to drain like that I guess.

About galaxy max HZ I'm using just because I had already bought the extended version before I discovered this thread... But it's working pretty well actually. 

Before this thread I was getting barely 5/6h SOT, so it's pretty good now. What I noticed that drains most battery is the poor signal reception  on 4g that I get at work... and since we cannot use wifi here it drains fast the battery.


----------



## Mugetzsu (Jul 12, 2022)

First charge cycle after July update. FHD+ and 96hz max, 10hz min. Power saving mode on since 100%  AOD off, debloated and with the adb tweaks. Samsung S22 Ultra


----------



## rdubby (Jul 12, 2022)

Before the running all the fixes and preset I had geekbench scores of 960/3300 now I get 600/2000.... It's like it cut of 33% of the power after doing everything, it says my s21 is now performing way under an average s21...


----------



## Reicoler (Jul 12, 2022)

Try restoring all of the adb settings to thier defualt values and see if it makes a diffrence my phone was also slowed down but the overall speed and amoothness and batteey life improved. My second phone (same phone) was slower without the debloat & abd but it scored more.


----------



## rdubby (Jul 12, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Try restoring all of the adb settings to thier defualt values and see if it makes a diffrence my phone was also slowed down but the overall speed and amoothness and batteey life improved. My second phone (same phone) was slower without the debloat & abd but it scored more.

Click to collapse



Yep just restored all the packages it uninstalled and now I am getting 1000/3300, compared to 600/2000 with the preset. I think it uninstalls some vital packages that are needed for processing etc. It also uninstalled "imsservice" which is what is needed for basic connection to the phone network. All of a sudden my phone calls didn't work after this preset, so I went through all the 156 that it uninstalled (I already did a basic debloat a long time ago for main bloatware) but this debloat is too extreme, it literally makes your phone not function correctly. I think a better preset would be a safer one which doesn't uninstall core modules for basic phone functionality such as imsservice.


----------



## alixra (Jul 12, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Yep just restored all the packages it uninstalled and now I am getting 1000/3300, compared to 600/2000 with the preset. I think it uninstalls some vital packages that are needed for processing etc. It also uninstalled "imsservice" which is what is needed for basic connection to the phone network. All of a sudden my phone calls didn't work after this preset, so I went through all the 156 that it uninstalled (I already did a basic debloat a long time ago for main bloatware) but this debloat is too extreme, it literally makes your phone not function correctly. I think a better preset would be a safer one which doesn't uninstall core modules for basic phone functionality such as imsservice.

Click to collapse



Agree.  Can you share your go to debloat list please. Thanks


----------



## rdubby (Jul 12, 2022)

alixra said:


> Agree.  Can you share your go to debloat list please. Thanks

Click to collapse



Sure. Getting consistent scores of 1000-1100 / 3300-3400 in geekbench with this preset now.


----------



## JimbaJumbo (Jul 13, 2022)

LockStar from Good Lock constantly crashing after debloat, what apps are necessary for it to work?


----------



## Meruzzi (Jul 14, 2022)

Guys, I accedentally uninstalled the Security folder but I can't install using adb, always complete saying Complete 0/1, anothers apks too, how can i solve it


----------



## mcdotcom (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello,

firstly thank you for these great thread.. its helping me alot for a new android user im coming from apple.. 

i have one question about these setting:

- adb shell wm reset
- adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 1.0
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0

what does this mean? is this the same setting as in the [App]Galaxy Max Hz app or is this command better? 

When i play i game, which refresh rate does use android, 120 ? Im new with these settings.. thank you! 

Sorry for my english!


----------



## Gymcode (Jul 14, 2022)

Anyone else faced an issue where I can't see any apps when setting Sleeping/Deep Sleeping apps?


----------



## AndroidWars (Jul 14, 2022)

JimbaJumbo said:


> LockStar from Good Lock constantly crashing after debloat, what apps are necessary for it to work?

Click to collapse



restore contains all "wallpaper" words apps it will work when reboot.


----------



## AndroidWars (Jul 14, 2022)

Gymcode said:


> Anyone else faced an issue where I can't see any apps when setting Sleeping/Deep Sleeping apps?

Click to collapse



Restore "Scpm, Device health manager and Sdhms" when u reboot u will see sleeping/deep sleeping apps


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

*Is there a way to do build prop tweaks without root using ADB?* For example, like the tweaks below:









						23 Useful Android Build Prop Tweaks For Better Experience | 2022 Edition - RankRed
					

We bring you some of the useful Build.prop tweaks for your rooted Android device. Make sure you find the specified entries & change the values as mentioned.




					www.rankred.com


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> *Is there a way to do build prop tweaks without root using ADB?* For example, like the tweaks below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Editing the build.prop method without root _usually _requires that you have a custom recovery like TWRP installed or can boot from.


----------



## mcdotcom (Jul 14, 2022)

Mugetzsu said:


> First charge cycle after July update. FHD+ and 96hz max, 10hz min. Power saving mode on since 100%  AOD off, debloated and with the adb tweaks. Samsung S22 Ultra View attachment 5657885

Click to collapse



Hello,

if you have the power saving mode on, is the 96 hz max always on in this mode? I thought, power saving mode reduce this to 60 hz.


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Editing the build.prop method without root _usually _requires that you have a custom recovery like TWRP installed or can boot from.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response.

Are there any performance tweaks to fix *scrolling lag* in apps like Reddit or Twitter that I can do via adb?


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> Are there any performance tweaks to fix *scrolling lag* in apps like Reddit or Twitter that I can do via adb?

Click to collapse



Which specific device?


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Which specific device?

Click to collapse



S22 Ultra (Snapdragon - 12Gb RAM)


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> S22 Ultra (Snapdragon - 12Gb RAM)

Click to collapse



Force all apps on 120HZ/FPS with `ADB`

```
adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 0

adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 0
```


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Force all apps on 120HZ/FPS with `ADB`
> 
> ```
> adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Already tried before. Doesn't help.

Is there a way to force different types of rendering?

For example, Force Enable GPU Rendering, or force enable CPU rendering instead of GPU, etc.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> S22 Ultra (Snapdragon - 12Gb RAM)

Click to collapse



-- Developer options -> enable force GPU rendering [_only if applicable_]

-- Try temporarily disabling any options you may have in the autofill category

-- Developer options -> Window Anim scale, Transition Anim scale and Anim Duration Scale from 1.0 to about 0.5

-- Developer settings -> and enabling Disable HW GPU rendering/overlays _sometimes_ makes scrolling even smoother

-- Settings -> Apps -> Sort by size and clear cache for apps which are noticeably large in size

_N.B.: Doing a full wipe with each update [seems extreme -maybe a bit retarded] but some folks haven't experienced stuttering or lag since doing so._


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> -- Developer options -> enable force GPU rendering [_only if applicable_]
> 
> -- Try temporarily disabling any options you may have in the autofill category
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried all those too.

Full wipe I done in May. It will be too much hastle to do it every month. I will wait for OneUI 5.0 and do another full factory reset, should be next month or after.

The stutter can easily be replicated, set phone resolution to *WQHD (3088 x 1440)* under Display settings. Open this thread below in the *official Reddit app* (_doesn't require an account, install and click skip top right corner_).

LINK HERE (CLICK HERE) Otherwise XDA puts whole reddit thread in the comment.

Main thread with pictures lags/stutters like crazy, comments below that smooth as butter.

Twitter scrolling lag happens, but not as bad as the above.

At FHD resolution reddit lag is resolved. Twitter lag under slow scrolling is not resolved.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> Tried all those too.
> 
> Full wipe I done in May. It will be too much hastle to do it every month. I will wait for OneUI 5.0 and do another full factory reset, should be next month or after.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently, there is currently a bug that is affecting US Variants only - _possible work-around_

`Findings` - Extremely noticeable scrolling lag in _almost_ every app. (Including native apps like settings, messages, etc)
An issue with the touchscreen inputs and the refresh rate. Releasing your finger when/while scrolling causes the device to drop down to 60 FPS.

You need to enable ADB, and use the _command_ given for the app to work - you can utilize LADB or from Windows.
-- Not quite a sustainable fix because of possible battery drain - but 'do-able'.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> Tried all those too.
> 
> Full wipe I done in May. It will be too much hastle to do it every month. I will wait for OneUI 5.0 and do another full factory reset, should be next month or after.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Del


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Apparently, there is currently a bug that is affecting US Variants only - _possible work-around_
> 
> `Findings` - Extremely noticeable scrolling lag in _almost_ every app. (Including native apps like settings, messages, etc)
> An issue with the touchscreen inputs and the refresh rate. Releasing your finger when/while scrolling causes the device to drop down to 60 FPS.

Click to collapse



Wow.  Does setting it to 60hz stop that behavior?


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Apparently, there is currently a bug that is affecting US Variants only - _possible work-around_
> 
> `Findings` - Extremely noticeable scrolling lag in _almost_ every app. (Including native apps like settings, messages, etc)
> An issue with the touchscreen inputs and the refresh rate. Releasing your finger when/while scrolling causes the device to drop down to 60 FPS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not have an issue with drop to 60Hz / 60 FPS when lifting finger.

Australian here.

The above method, even forcing 120Hz all the time did not resolve the scrolling lag that happens with that reddit thread for example (as a good way to show it with WQHD resolution), and then on Twitter as well. These are the two apps I use the most on my phone, so it's very noticeable for me. 

Also enabled GPU Watch in developer settings and CPU & GPU both do not go over 25% usage for example when that massive stutter happens. So, it's not even a hardware bottleneck, or a 120Hz issue.

Not sure, but I really hope all this lag with this phone that literally costs $1900 when I got it in Australia in April are fixed when OneUI 5.0 is released. Otherwise, this might be the last Android phone I'll ever buy.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Wow.  Does setting it to 60hz stop that behavior?

Click to collapse



Bear in mind that the constant fluctuation of the FPS seems to be the culprit and YMMV based on what tricks/tweaks you throw at your device.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> Do not have an issue with drop to 60Hz / 60 FPS when lifting finger.
> 
> Australian here.

Click to collapse



Do you suspect that the Twitter lag and possible other lags on your device is connected with the `Exynos SOC`?

-- Switching the resolution in display might help - try to change it to Ultra HD then back to 1080p.

_N.B.: At least we know that OneUI is causing the problem and not Android itself._


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Bear in mind that the constant fluctuation of the FPS seems to be the culprit and YMMV based on what tricks/tweaks you throw at your device.

Click to collapse



You have the option in settings to set to 60hz refresh rate?
So does that stop the lagging?  Is it more an illusion than actual lag?
Much more in power savings when set to 60hz?
Just curious how these devices behave.


----------



## Blackfyre (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Do you suspect that the Twitter lag and possible other lags on your device is connected with the `Exynos SOC`?
> 
> -- Switching the resolution in display might help - try to change it to Ultra HD then back to 1080p.
> 
> _N.B.: At least we know that OneUI is causing the problem and not Android itself._

Click to collapse



We don't have Exynos anymore in Australia on all of the S22 line-up.

I have a Snapdragon model with 12Gb RAM, so the highest possible model.

And yes, as per original comment, FHD fixes the reddit stutter, but doesn't fix the Twitter stutter.


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> You have the option in settings to set to 60hz refresh rate?
> So does that stop the lagging?  Is it more an illusion than actual lag?
> Much more in power savings when set to 60hz?
> Just curious how these devices behave.

Click to collapse



My wife owns the Z Flip 3 and I have been toying with it for a while spite the fact that she doesn't use Twitter.

Therefore, I am not able to replicate the issue, but the theory behind it is a higher refresh rate is supposed to produce smoother motion and transitions which in turn could be more of an illusion [_but not snake oil_].


----------



## rodken (Jul 14, 2022)

Blackfyre said:


> We don't have Exynos anymore in Australia on all of the S22 line-up.
> 
> I have a Snapdragon model with 12Gb RAM, so the highest possible model.
> 
> And yes, as per original comment, FHD fixes the reddit stutter, but doesn't fix the Twitter stutter.

Click to collapse


​Have you tried
-- disabling video Autoplay
-- "log out of all other active sessions" within the app settings

_N.B.: Settings - Accessibility, display and languages - Data usage - under Video, set video Autoplay to never_


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> My wife owns the Z Flip 3 and I have been toying with it for a while spite the fact that she doesn't use Twitter.
> 
> Therefore, I am not able to replicate the issue, but the theory behind it is a higher refresh rate is supposed to produce smoother motion and transitions which in turn could be more of an illusion [_but not snake oil_].

Click to collapse



You misunderstood me I think.  Higher refresh rates certainly look smoother.
What I meant was the lag was an illusion caused by the device "hunting" for the frequency to use giving the perception of lag.   The jitters rather than lagging; if it disappears when set to 60hz this would indicate it to be so.


----------



## Mugetzsu (Jul 14, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> if you have the power saving mode on, is the 96 hz max always on in this mode? I thought, power saving mode reduce this to 60 hz.

Click to collapse



I used the Galaxy Max Hz app


----------



## Meruzzi (Jul 14, 2022)

how I install a system app after debloat


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2022)

Meruzzi said:


> how I install a system app after debloat

Click to collapse










						How to install / get back uninstalled Apps (APKs) with ADB.
					

A lot of people searched for a way to uninstall bloat or APKs using ADB because a lot of OEMs don't allow uninstalling many of preinstalled apps.  Tested on Pie and Oreo.   BUT most of the articles if not all of them ( couldn't find any article...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## REDGxHD (Jul 15, 2022)

Hello everyone. What options do you recommend turning on or off in terms of being able to play without so many problems?
For example, in game booster (labs) there is an alternate game performance option, should I turn it off or keep it on?
What about game plugins?
I'm looking to play in not so many graphics and not get so hot


----------



## Meruzzi (Jul 15, 2022)

What app I need to restore to come back to the old style?


----------



## Meruzzi (Jul 15, 2022)

Guys, I using the security folder but I selected the option to Always Lock the Apps after close, but this donst work, alway I unlock the screen and unlock the security folder He only  Lock again after lock the screen and turn on again. how i fix


----------



## Gymcode (Jul 15, 2022)

Has anyone tried Naptime, specifically (Doze Google Play Services) to optimize battery life?

I'm on S22, and I seem to have delayed notifications. Wonder if this is obsolete anymore, or are there fixes/workarounds for this.

Thanks


----------



## rodken (Jul 15, 2022)

Gymcode said:


> Has anyone tried Naptime, specifically (Doze Google Play Services) to optimize battery life?
> 
> I'm on S22, and I seem to have delayed notifications. Wonder if this is obsolete anymore, or are there fixes/workarounds for this.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



As a rule of thumb

Google Play Services is _usually_ set to "Not Optimized" by default because it provides some core functionality that you may not want to lose when your phone enters 'Doze Mode'. Most notably, _FCM_, the service many apps use for notifications, is bundled in with Google Play Services.​​This means that if you use this mod to enable Battery Optimization (and thus, Doze) for Google Play Services, you may not receive prompt notifications from certain apps in certain circumstances. When your phone enters Doze Mode to preserve battery life while the screen is off, apps like Gmail and Social Media 'fluff' apps may take longer than normal to notify you of new messages.​​_N.B.: You are free to choose which apps to bypass doze within the app._​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jul 15, 2022)

Here's my personal comparison review from switching from S21 exynos to Pixel 6:

What's better on Pixel 6 (After full optimisation):​- Battery.
- Camera processing and rough situations handling.
- Clean and smooth software (Been on Android 13 since April).
- Performance/Heat management.

What's better on Galaxy S21 (After full optimisation):​- Build Hardware & structure.
- Telephoto lens, i miss that zoom capability.
- The screen experience in general.
- The form factor, in hand feel and ergonomics.
- Software options (i miss some OneUI features).
- Speakers.
Still updating ...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> As a rule of thumb
> 
> Google Play Services is _usually_ set to "Not Optimized" by default because it provides some core functionality that you may not want to lose when your phone enters 'Doze Mode'. Most notably, _FCM_, the service many apps use for notifications, is bundled in with Google Play Services.​​This means that if you use this mod to enable Battery Optimization (and thus, Doze) for Google Play Services, you may not receive prompt notifications from certain apps in certain circumstances. When your phone enters Doze Mode to preserve battery life while the screen is off, apps like Gmail and Social Media 'fluff' apps may take longer than normal to notify you of new messages.​​_N.B.: You are free to choose which apps to bypass doze within the app._​

Click to collapse



Google play Services, something I wuv to hate.
It's always nibbling at the battery.
Normally I disable it and enable only to get Gmail, use a few parasite apps that need it, or even more rarely to go to Playstore.  

Samsung Text Messages apk works fine with it disabled on my N10+'s but they are on Android 9 and 10.  On higher versions may not work but likely will unless you disabled a needed dependency.  Don't disable anything that isn't hogging the battery.  Junk Digital Wellbeing, Emergency Alerts... just kill em.
If you need notifications for more than text messages... Houston we have a Google Play Services power drain.  
Pick your poison.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 15, 2022)

I am having issues connecting to my mobile network and sending MMS on AT&T's FirstNet network. Multiple tech support reps INSIST everything is correct on their end and their troubleshooting has resolved nothing(as often happens anyway). I was wondering if there may be some sort of service or something on here that I'm not recognizing the name as something I'd need.

If it helps in diagnosing, I can't even dial *#06# to retreive the IMEI# from the Phone screen. All calls when I click Dial immediately go into an Ended state.

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks much in advance!

*EDIT* I was able to fix my MMS messaging by enabling "com.android.mms.service". I have tested several other pacakages related to "SIM" or "broadcast" and no luck yet in restoring my calling


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> I am having issues connecting to my mobile network and sending MMS on AT&T's FirstNet network. Multiple tech support reps INSIST everything is correct on their end and their troubleshooting has resolved nothing(as often happens anyway). I was wondering if there may be some sort of service or something on here that I'm not recognizing the name as something I'd need.
> 
> If it helps in diagnosing, I can't even dial *#06# to retreive the IMEI# from the Phone screen. All calls when I click Dial immediately go into an Ended state.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks much in advance!

Click to collapse



Post a list of what you disabled.
Maybe someone can spot it.
Ask AT&T to do a network reset on their side.
Network reset on your device.
Clear system cache from the boot menu.
Clear data in Sim toolkit apk.

Never disable an apk unless you know it's function and hopefully it's dependencies if any.
Using a package disabler is much easier as you can edit on the fly.  Some apps I normally keep blocked unless I need them.


----------



## rodken (Jul 15, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> I am having issues connecting to my mobile network and sending MMS on AT&T's FirstNet network. Multiple tech support reps INSIST everything is correct on their end and their troubleshooting has resolved nothing(as often happens anyway). I was wondering if there may be some sort of service or something on here that I'm not recognizing the name as something I'd need.
> 
> If it helps in diagnosing, I can't even dial *#06# to retreive the IMEI# from the Phone screen. All calls when I click Dial immediately go into an Ended state.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to tackle the diagnostic portion of your issue - install the `Google Phone Dialer` for _short codes_.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 15, 2022)

I was able to get it working by enabling IMS services. I had a feeling it was something disabled here but wasn't sure. No harm, no foul, got the dialer working per this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...formance-stability-heat.4376755/post-86751735


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 15, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Post a list of what you disabled.
> Maybe someone can spot it.
> Ask AT&T to do a network reset on their side.
> Network reset on your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



and I usually don't just blindly wipe out things but since this new device is a Warranty replacement and I have two phones in front of me... I figured worst case I screw up the new one and I still have the old one LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 15, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> I was able to get it working by enabling IMS services. I had a feeling it was something disabled here but wasn't sure. No harm, no foul, got the dialer working per this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...formance-stability-heat.4376755/post-86751735

Click to collapse



Oops...  at least you found it.  If it's rarely or almost never used you could fail to notice the loss of functionality.
Lots of cool tricks these flagship phones do...


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

Are there any services on here that pertain to the Galaxy Wearables stuff? My Gear app is on an endless loop trying to configure my Watch 3 to the phone...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> Are there any services on here that pertain to the Galaxy Wearables stuff? My Gear app is on an endless loop trying to configure my Watch 3 to the phone...

Click to collapse



Show a list of what's disabled... someone might spot it.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Show a list of what's disabled... someone might spot it.

Click to collapse



Thank you for chiming in, but yet again I was able to figure it out by searching this massive thread. I don't know what combination of these did it, but I ended up restoring the Connectivity apps and the Your Phone Companion app. This got me past the screen where I was stuck


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> Thank you for chiming in, but yet again I was able to figure it out by searching this massive thread. I don't know what combination of these did it, but I ended up restoring the Connectivity apps and the Your Phone Companion app. This got me past the screen where I was stuck

Click to collapse



The difference in system apks on N10+/Pie vs my N10+/10 is close to a 100 new system apks.
Most are small and only active if needed, almost all of these should be left alone.  Surprisingly both N10+'s look and behave almost identically.  The disable list I use on the Android 10 variant is also almost a carbon copy of the Pie variant. I still prefer the Pie variant; easier to work with and better app functionality.
I imagine the S21U with Android 11/12 has even more of these small system apks...


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The difference in system apks on N10+/Pie vs my N10+/10 is close to a 100 new system apks.
> Most are small and only active if needed, almost all of these should be left alone.  Surprisingly both N10+'s look and behave almost identically.  The disable list I use on the Android 10 variant is also almost a carbon copy of the Pie variant. I still prefer the Pie variant; easier to work with and better app functionality.
> I imagine the S21U with Android 11/12 has even more of these small system apks...

Click to collapse



I agree... there are so many tiny interdependencies, it's hard to figure them all out. For example, my newest challenge is figuring out why my location setting don't entirely work. My GPS works, but whenever I open a browser page that uses location(and has access via perms), it brings up an entirely different region or none at all.

Even my Smart Lock settings has my home address GPS location grayed out and doesn't let me select it. I'm sure it's just a little APK or two that are working together to make this happen, but I gotta figure out which


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> I agree... there are so many tiny interdependencies, it's hard to figure them all out. For example, my newest challenge is figuring out why my location setting don't entirely work. My GPS works, but whenever I open a browser page that uses location(and has access via perms), it brings up an entirely different region or none at all.
> 
> Even my Smart Lock settings has my home address GPS location grayed out and doesn't let me select it. I'm sure it's just a little APK or two that are working together to make this happen, but I gotta figure out which

Click to collapse



Look for anything that has "sdk" in it...


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Look for anything that has "sdk" in it...

Click to collapse



Only Uninstalled "*sdk*" is com.samsung.android.sdk.handwriting and I can't imagine that's necessary?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> Only Uninstalled "*sdk*" is com.samsung.android.sdk.handwriting and I can't imagine that's necessary?

Click to collapse



There's no need to strip out everything.  That particular apk just sits there and use no resources unless used.  It may be loaded up automatically into ram but you see how small it is.

Use Device Care>memory and see what it's loading up.  Clear it and see what auto loads and when.
Useful in finding/fixing problem apps and behaviors.
3rd party apps like Brave browser can be some of the worst offenders (I manually close it out to prevent it from running constantly in the background, that's its fix).
Target what you disable.  I have roughly 80 apks disabled.  What I disable may not be right for someone else though.  It's by playing with it that I find dependencies.

This gives you more insight (Android 10,11,12 may be set up differently):



Note on my N10+/Pie this apk is only active when in use like for screen shot writing (yes you lost that valuable tool).  As soon as it's close the apk is inactive.  Doesn't even show in the ram cache of apps.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> There's no need to strip out everything.  That particular apk just sits there and use no resources unless used.  It may be loaded up automatically into ram but you see how small it is.
> 
> Use Device Care>memory and see what it's loading up.  Clear it and see what auto loads and when.
> Useful in finding/fixing problem apps and behaviors.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you describing how I can determine what is trying to use my location services? I wanted to get my GPS features to work properly...


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> Are you describing how I can determine what is trying to use my location services? I wanted to get my GPS features to work properly...

Click to collapse



If you enable it you might spot it loading like that.
It can't load if disabled... there's no trace of it.
You're starting to understand what I mean about dependencies...  
It could an app that grants permissions.  The scoped storage operations are a mess, remember all those small new system apks?
Cause and effect may be the only way to track it down unless someone can ID it.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

On a side note - my phone seems to be downloading a 1907.30MB update right now(this is a brand new device, warranty replacement so not 100% set up). Is there any issue with me installing this? Will it cause any issues?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> On a side note - my phone seems to be downloading a 1907.30MB update right now(this is a brand new device, warranty replacement so not 100% set up). Is there any issue with me installing this? Will it cause any issues?

Click to collapse



A crap shoot.  It will change the playing field.
May fix glitches or create new ones.
May update the bootloader making a rollback impossible or patch a rooting hole.
Best to let Mikey try it first, he eats anything.

I haven't updated this N10+ in 2.5 years, no issues.  Study the results of the update first.
Use users reviews rather than the mainstream fake reviewer sites that say everything new is good


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> A crap shoot.  It will change the playing field.
> May fix glitches or create new ones.
> May update the bootloader making a rollback impossible or patch a rooting hole.
> Best to let Mikey try it first, he eats anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



My particular device isn't rootable to my understanding.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> My particular device isn't rootable to my understanding.

Click to collapse



The point is upgrades can limit your future firmware options.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The point is upgrades can limit your future firmware options.

Click to collapse



That makes sense, thank you. Is there anywhere that you can refer me to that lists updates and what they entail? I've been unsuccessful in finding changelogs for system updates that my phone wants to install


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> That makes sense, thank you. Is there anywhere that you can refer me to that lists updates and what they entail? I've been unsuccessful in finding changelogs for system updates that my phone wants to install

Click to collapse



Not that I know of.  What Samsung says is in it isn't all of what will be changed, fixed, or if it even will work. If you found good work arounds already it's probably counterproductive to update/upgrade.  
That's my view on it... and it works well in actual practice.


----------



## jgruberman (Jul 16, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The point is upgrades can limit your future firmware options.

Click to collapse



I guess a better question I should have asked is: "Will a software update impact any of the specific apps I've Uninstalled here?" Or is it just a matter of re-disabling anything that it enables? I prefer to stay updated but I also prefer to keep bloatware minimal.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2022)

jgruberman said:


> I guess a better question I should have asked is: "Will a software update impact any of the specific apps I've Uninstalled here?" Or is it just a matter of re-disabling anything that it enables? I prefer to stay updated but I also prefer to keep bloatware minimal.

Click to collapse



Best practice to enable the blocked apps before updating/upgrading.  Don't know for sure but you risk opening a can of worms every time you update/upgrade. 
The only things that caused me trouble and wasted my time in the 2 years wasn't malware... it was Samsung apps that auto updated!

So... are you feeling lucky today?


----------



## Xerme (Jul 17, 2022)

I have a problem , i tryed all and readed every app . But i cant use samsung pay or knox settings because when im gonna config i had this error:

"Opening secure keypad, please wait"
Never opens , i dont what package i need to re enable to use this.
Can someone help me


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 18, 2022)

What are the other packages to restore that is responsible for connecting galaxy wearables for example: galaxy buds, excluding the com.android.companiondevicemanager ?


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 18, 2022)

And what is the purpose of com.samsung.android.callbgprovider? Is it safe to uninstall?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> And what is the purpose of com.samsung.android.callbgprovider? Is it safe to uninstall?

Click to collapse


Try this.
It's not present in Android 9.  Probably started with 10.


----------



## NozGojira (Jul 18, 2022)

adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job

-im having failure result when flashin that command


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Try this.
> It's not present in Android 9.  Probably started with 10.

Click to collapse



Saw it from the site but i didn't see any description for what its purpose. Maybe in-call background ui or something?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Saw it from the site but i didn't see any description for what its purpose. Maybe in-call background ui or something?

Click to collapse



I don't know.  The only other thing I could find was a vulnerability in it Samsung patched.
At 60mb it rather large.  May even crash something you want.
Android 10 and up have all kinds of new apks.  Quite the pain.  Android 9 is much more compact and easier to debloat.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I don't know.  The only other thing I could find was a vulnerability in it Samsung patched.
> At 60mb it rather large.  May even crash something you want.
> Android 10 and up have all kinds of new apks.  Quite the pain.  Android 9 is much more compact and easier to debloat.

Click to collapse



I agree. I had no problem debloating my S8+


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> I agree. I had no problem debloating my S8+

Click to collapse



It's a mess.  One of the reasons will I think Pie was the zenith of Android.  Kitkat had even less then 8.  10 doesn't do anything that matters to me that 9 can't do.  In fact 10 kills some trusted apps and is harder to troubleshoot.  

I have 2 N10+'s, one's running on 9, the other 10.
I imported my disabled list from the one on 9 to the new one running on 10.
The list for both, for now, is nearly identical until I play with it more.  Many of the small Samsung system apks probably shouldn't be messed with.
I will see which ones are resource hogs and popping up a lot then go from there. Scoped storage is a mess...  I think that's what caused this change.


----------



## rodken (Jul 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Scoped storage is a mess...  I think that's what caused this change.

Click to collapse



Much to my surprise - I was able to utilize this _hidden gem_ bearing in mind that YMMV based on which device it's being flashed on.
-- There is supposedly a _method_ via `ADB` to disable Scoped Storage.

_N.B.: Be prepared to back up your entire internal storage for peace of mind._


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

rodken said:


> Much to my surprise - I was able to utilize this _hidden gem_ bearing in mind that YMMV based on which device it's being flashed on.
> 
> _N.B.: Be prepared to back up your entire internal storage for peace of mind._

Click to collapse



Hell yeah if it works.  Only on rooted devices though, right?
There _should_ be the option to do that in Developer options, but there's not...
Android 9, nice!
Android 10, not as functional...
Android 11, forget it!
Android 12, just fade away.
Android 13, both barrels, double 00 buck


----------



## rodken (Jul 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Hell yeah if it works.  Only on rooted devices though, right?
> There _should_ be the option to do that in Developer options, but there's not...
> Android 9, nice!
> Android 10, not as functional...
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is any consolation - I was able to flash the module on two different occasions on a _OnePlus 8_ [_rooted_ _Android 11_] and _OnePlus Nord_ _[rooted Android 11] _and was able to hit pay dirt.

_N.B.: There is also an interesting __write-up__ regarding this topic geared towards Samsung._


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

rodken said:


> If there is any consolation - I was able to flash the module on two different occasions on a _OnePlus 8_ [_rooted_ _Android 11_] and _OnePlus Nord_ _[rooted Android 11] _and was able to hit pay dirt.

Click to collapse



Excellent.
How was it running before and how's it running now?  
Any SOT, speed, usability/functionality improvements?


----------



## rodken (Jul 18, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Excellent.
> How was it running before and how's it running now?
> Any SOT, speed, usability/functionality improvements?

Click to collapse



File access speeds and loading of folders have improved _[no snake oil here]_- but not limited to a bump in speed of transferring of files _'to and fro'._

-- I haven't done any further tests, e.g., SOT, I/O Performance, Stability, Smoothness etc.
-- I have another device to play with to test another set of commands on a per app basis.


```
adb shell cmd appops set <app-package-name> android:no_isolated_storage allow
adb shell cmd appops set <app-package-name> android:legacy_storage allow
```


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2022)

rodken said:


> File access speeds and loading of folders have improved _[no snake oil here]_- but not limited to a bump in speed of transferring of files _'to and fro'._

Click to collapse



Roughly how much?
Can older pre scoped storage apps now be installed/run?
Since I run stock devices now it's no use to me... for now.  
Great find


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 19, 2022)

com.samsung.android.scpm
com.sec.android.sdhms

Which of these packages when uninstalled may cause battery drain? Thanks


----------



## AndroidWars (Jul 19, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> com.samsung.android.scpm
> com.sec.android.sdhms
> 
> Which of these packages when uninstalled may cause battery drain? Thanks

Click to collapse



Both when uninstalled sdhms its coming back again. U can disable. U can uninstall scpm but u cant use sleep/deep sleep features. I tryed battery draining very fast. (U must restrict apps from standby apps) but when u open restricted apps changing active all the time. Thats hurting battery.

+ Info = I was using bixby routines for only auto rotate (for gallery,videos,youtube) I uninstalled because with bixby routines last version always using location background (and doesnt let u turn off location) and draining so much battery.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Both when uninstalled sdhms its coming back again. U can disable. U can uninstall scpm but u cant use sleep/deep sleep features. I tryed battery draining very fast. (U must restrict apps from standby apps) but when u open restricted apps changing active all the time. Thats hurting battery.
> 
> + Info = I was using bixby routines for only auto rotate (for gallery,videos,youtube) I uninstalled because with bixby routines last version always using location background (and doesnt let u turn off location) and draining so much battery.

Click to collapse



So with that being said, i'll just let them be installed so that there is no draining of batt will occur? Can someone confirm please?


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 19, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh


----------



## mcdotcom (Jul 19, 2022)

NozGojira said:


> adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job
> 
> -im having failure result when flashin that command

Click to collapse



Hello, same here... my Device S22 Ultra.. Idk why..


----------



## rodken (Jul 19, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello, same here... my Device S22 Ultra.. Idk why..

Click to collapse



Maybe try this method and be _mindful_ of incorrect typing of command(s).


----------



## mcdotcom (Jul 19, 2022)

rodken said:


> Maybe try this method and be _mindful_ of incorrect typing of command(s).

Click to collapse



Hello,

thank you for your help! now it works.. i have to wait a few minutes with the command.


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 20, 2022)

@hamid 

after applying first new adb commands batches   i cant see Check box mark when selecting any file , pictures in galley ...   i can select them but the check mark in box disappeared


----------



## InfamousMykol (Jul 20, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> @hamid
> 
> after applying first new adb commands batches   i cant see Check box mark when selecting any file , pictures in galley ...   i can select them but the check mark in box disappeared

Click to collapse



If you have set the animations less than 0.5x you need to set them back at least 0.5x or more


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 20, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> If you have set the animations less than 0.5x you need to set them back at least 0.5x or more

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked .


----------



## Meruzzi (Jul 20, 2022)

Wich app I have to reinstall to look like the second picture?


----------



## meternich (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi. My device is s21fe. I successfully debloated it with this thread list. For now i didnt noticed anything wrong with the phone. How do check battery stats, because these option dissappeared in settings.
Do I really have to restore all apps before an update of the phone? I think there is an update almost every month... 
Thanks for the great work, I almost cannot believe, that I uninstalled cca 330 aps and phone is working just fine.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 21, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. My device is s21fe. I successfully debloated it with this thread list. For now i didnt noticed anything wrong with the phone. How do check battery stats, because these option dissappeared in settings.
> Do I really have to restore all apps before an update of the phone? I think there is an update almost every month...
> Thanks for the great work, I almost cannot believe, that I uninstalled cca 330 aps and phone is working just fine.

Click to collapse



for the battery stats i think you have to restore com.sec.android._sdhms. And yes you need to restore all apps before you apply the update to prevent some errors or conflict. I once updated my phone without restoring the uninstalled apps, after that the settings app always crashing. Ended up factory resetting my phone _


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 21, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. My device is s21fe. I successfully debloated it with this thread list. For now i didnt noticed anything wrong with the phone. How do check battery stats, because these option dissappeared in settings.
> Do I really have to restore all apps before an update of the phone? I think there is an update almost every month...
> Thanks for the great work, I almost cannot believe, that I uninstalled cca 330 aps and phone is working just fine.

Click to collapse



also com.samsung.android.scpm


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. My device is s21fe. I successfully debloated it with this thread list. For now i didnt noticed anything wrong with the phone. How do check battery stats, because these option dissappeared in settings.
> Do I really have to restore all apps before an update of the phone? I think there is an update almost every month...
> Thanks for the great work, I almost cannot believe, that I uninstalled cca 330 aps and phone is working just fine.

Click to collapse



You likely disabled something you will miss. Around 80-100 is a more reasonable number.
No way to know unless you know exactly what you disabled does and any dependencies it may have.  Many apks just sit there using little or no resources unless needed; no reason to disable those unless they directly interfere with usability or functionality, likely just the opposite.


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 21, 2022)

how to get back app drawer search box to search an app?


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 21, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> how to get back app drawer search box to search an app?

Click to collapse



i guess com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder ?


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 21, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> i guess com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder ?

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## meternich (Jul 21, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> also com.samsung.android.scpm

Click to collapse



Thanks. I didn't have scpm app,  com.sec.android._sdhms _was already enabled. The app that got my battery settings back was com.samsung.android.lool   aka device care.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you want a striped out Samsung you can go nuts and disable every apk in sight but I don't see a good reason to do this for most users.
Case in point, Finder uses no resources unless used.  It's a very useful app when you need it.


Target the power and resource hogs that serve you no purpose. Dependencies... are there any for the apk you're killing?
Otherwise you'll at the best you'll spend a lot of time back stepping, at the worst never realize some of the devices capabilities or ease of operation.
If you have hundreds of disabled apks, you likely killed a lot of useful features.


----------



## Emre67511 (Jul 22, 2022)

meternich said:


> Thanks. I didn't have scpm app,  com.sec.android._sdhms _was already enabled. The app that got my battery settings back was com.samsung.android.lool   aka device care.

Click to collapse



Scpm is com.samsung.android.sm.policy


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 22, 2022)

Priority mode not working even tho it's on via game launcher. Help


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 22, 2022)

After debloat I can't connect with VPN , VPN profile can't be created


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 22, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> After debloat I can't connect with VPN , VPN profile can't be created

Click to collapse



If you didn't disable this

You likely disabled a needed dependency.  Maybe a setup wizard app.  Ridiculously small apks that do nothing... unless needed.


----------



## KKYASIR (Jul 22, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If you didn't disable this
> View attachment 5666177
> You likely disabled a needed dependency.  Maybe a setup wizard app.  Ridiculously small apks that do nothing... unless needed.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## Roei.e (Jul 24, 2022)

adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job says failure, why?


----------



## c-non (Jul 24, 2022)

i have a53 5g device and google play services running background always, i tried everything like bluetooth, wifi, ok google, gps , reset device but problem continue, could anyone suggest me other fix ?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 24, 2022)

c-non said:


> i have a53 5g device and google play services running background always, i tried everything like bluetooth, wifi, ok google, gps , reset device but problem continue, could anyone suggest me other fix ?

Click to collapse



Temporarily disable  G Play Services when not needed.
Turn off Google Firebase and feedback.
Disable Google backup Transport if not used.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 24, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Temporarily disable  G Play Services when not needed.
> Turn off Google Firebase and feedback.
> Disable Google backup Transport if not used.

Click to collapse



How do i disable GPlayServices? By some sort of an app?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 24, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> How do i disable GPlayServices? By some sort of an app?

Click to collapse



System app.
Turn off Find my Device as system Administrator in security first if the disable button is greyed out for Google play Services.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> System app.
> Turn off Find my Device as system Administrator in security first if the disable button is greyed out for Google play Services.

Click to collapse



I've managed to disable GPServices. How about the other 2? Also what are the cons when they are disabled or turned off? Thanks


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 25, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> I've managed to disable GPServices. How about the other 2? Also what are the cons when they are disabled or turned off? Thanks

Click to collapse



Firebase is buried in Google settings on the phone.   It's an indexing service I think.
Backup Transport is how Google backs up your data, if you need this don't disable it.  However it probably won't run if Google play Services is disabled but will still use resources.
To fully kill it you'll need to use a adb edit or Package Disabler.  If you use it for backup you'll need to develop a new backup plan.

There are consequences to disabling these services if you rely on them.  Dependencies of Google play Services include Playstore, Gmail, for some Gmaps services,  Google backup, probably voice assistant, potentially other Google services and some 3rd party apps.  I enable it as needed.  

There's a learning curve here...  it's second nature to me now.  At first it won't be though.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Firebase is buried in Google settings on the phone.   It's an indexing service I think.
> Backup Transport is how Google backs up your data, if you need this don't disable it.  However it probably won't run if Google play Services is disabled but will still use resources.
> To fully kill it you'll need to use a adb edit or Package Disabler.  If you use it for backup you'll need to develop a new backup plan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh okay. I've changed my mind and re enable it again. It's true that i cant use those google apps. Guess I'll just restrict the GPS from using my data whenever not in use via Netguard


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 25, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Oh okay. I've changed my mind and re enable it again. It's true that i cant use those google apps. Guess I'll just restrict the GPS from using my data whenever not in use via Netguard

Click to collapse



That doesn't keep it from using battery which is most of the reason to disable it.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 25, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Oh okay. I've changed my mind and re enable it again. It's true that i cant use those google apps. Guess I'll just restrict the GPS from using my data whenever not in use via Netguard

Click to collapse



Try temporarily disabling Google play Services overnight and see if it does much...


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> That doesn't keep it from using battery which is most of the reason to disable it.

Click to collapse



i guess for me it's best to disable when gaming or not using G apps like YT or Gmail, social media apps seems to work without GPS


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Try temporarily disabling Google play Services overnight and see if it does much...

Click to collapse



My battery doesn't have draining issues. I recently test my phone without charging overnight for 5hrs to 6hrs and i got 2% - 3% decreased from the battery. I'll try this experiment to see what happens


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hey guys is the 96hz Adaptive refresh rate still working ?
I tried Galaxy Max Hz App , whenever I choose 96hz with adaptive it goes down to 60hz. 
It used to work than suddenly stopped , I'm only able to use 96hz static ( S21 Plus )


----------



## InfamousMykol (Jul 25, 2022)

There is some system package related to VPN? Cause NetGuard could'nt start VPN


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 25, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Hey guys is the 96hz Adaptive refresh rate still working ?
> I tried Galaxy Max Hz App , whenever I choose 96hz with adaptive it goes down to 60hz.
> It used to work than suddenly stopped , I'm only able to use 96hz static ( S21 Plus )

Click to collapse



Not working anymore. I'm also using the 96hz static. I recommend using the 120hz adaptive whenever you watch videos instead of static 96hz


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 25, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Not working anymore. I'm also using the 96hz static. I recommend using the 120hz adaptive whenever you watch videos instead of static 96hz

Click to collapse



60 hz saves a lot of battery...


----------



## loveleeyoungae (Jul 26, 2022)

Some settings have default "null" value on my device (Note10), such as
adb shell settings get global app_restriction_enabled

So if I set the value as suggested in the OP, would it make the same effect or it just wouldn't have any effect?


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> 60 hz saves a lot of battery...

Click to collapse



Yes i agree since adaptive 96hz is not working anymore. For me adaptive 120hz is what i prefer for smoothness of scrolling. Also when watching videos, hz can go as low as 24hz depends of what minimum hz is supported of what you are watching


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 26, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> There is some system package related to VPN? Cause NetGuard could'nt start VPN

Click to collapse



restore com.android.vpndialogs


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Jul 26, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Not working anymore. I'm also using the 96hz static. I recommend using the 120hz adaptive whenever you watch videos instead of static 96hz

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, 
I just returned it back to adaptive 120hz 
With a forced minimum value of 48hz on the S21 Plus using Galaxy Max hz 
From 120hz to 48hz, battery life got improved little bit.


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 26, 2022)

Please.

After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.

Does the 'com.samsung.android.honeyboard' package depend on another "service" (removed) to work normally?

Thanks.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Please.
> 
> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Samsung keyboard is a crazy busy, complicated app... and is dependent on many different services and apks. You can't go blindly disabling apks like a bull in a china shop and not get cut.
 A lot of those new Samsung system apks that appeared in Android 10 are needed for the UI to function properly.  There dozens, hundreds of them.


----------



## suffeks (Jul 26, 2022)

just did the July update for s22, got 3 new OS menus i need to remove

the WELLBEING/PARENTAL was the forest package, how to delete the USER MANUAL and REMOTE SUPPORT ??

thanks


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2022)

suffeks said:


> just did the July update for s22, got 3 new OS menus i need to remove
> 
> the WELLBEING/PARENTAL was the forest package, how to delete the USER MANUAL and REMOTE SUPPORT ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That carrier based?  Which carrier?


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The Samsung keyboard is a crazy busy, complicated app... and is dependent on many different services and apks. You can't go blindly disabling apks like a bull in a china shop and not get cut.
> A lot of those new Samsung system apks that appeared in Android 10 are needed for the UI to function properly.  There dozens, hundreds of them.

Click to collapse



any suggestions where to start? In the settings, 'Battery and device care', the 'Storage' option is also giving error. Thanks.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 26, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> any suggestions where to start? In the settings, 'Battery and device care', the 'Storage' option is also giving error. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Post what you changed, maybe someone can spot them.


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Post what you changed, maybe someone can spot them.

Click to collapse



After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.

com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
com.samsung.aasaservice
com.sec.hearingadjust
com.google.android.projection.gearhead
com.android.egg
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.google.android.as
android.auto_generated_rro_product__
android.auto_generated_rro_vendor__
com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
com.samsung.android.mapsagent
com.sec.android.app.applinker
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.aremojieditor
com.sec.android.mimage.avatarstickers
com.samsung.android.arzone
com.samsung.android.authfw
com.samsung.android.tapack.authfw
com.sec.mhs.smarttethering
com.sec.android.autodoodle.service
com.samsung.android.samsungpassautofill
com.sec.android.app.DataCreate
com.sec.android.provider.badge
com.android.dreams.basic
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.app.s9
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.android.bluetoothmidiservice
com.sec.android.app.bluetoothtest
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.samsung.android.brightnessbackupservice
com.samsung.android.mdecservice
com.samsung.android.callbgprovider
com.android.cameraextensions
com.sec.factory.cameralyzer
com.google.android.captiveportallogin
com.google.android.ims
com.android.carrierdefaultapp
com.google.android.cellbroadcastservice
com.android.certinstaller
com.sec.android.app.chromecustomizations
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.samsung.clipboardsaveservice
com.samsung.cmfa.AuthTouch
com.samsung.android.cmfa.framework
com.samsung.cmh
com.android.backupconfirm
com.android.cts.ctsshim
com.android.cts.priv.ctsshim
com.android.ons
com.android.phone.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.android.providers.settings.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.server.telecom.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.sharedstoragebackup
com.android.systemui.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.wallpapercropper
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.common
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.geotz
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.gsa
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastservice
com.google.android.overlay.modules.documentsui
com.google.android.overlay.modules.ext.services
com.google.android.overlay.modules.modulemetadata.forframework
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller.forframework
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.networkstack.tethering.overlay
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.samsung.android.wallpaper.res
com.samsung.android.wifi.p2paware.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softap.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softapwpathree.resources
com.samsung.phone.overlay.common
com.samsung.ucs.agent.ese
com.sec.bcservice
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.phone
com.android.companiondevicemanager
com.wsomacp
com.samsung.android.sdm.config
com.samsung.android.cidmanager
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityOverlay
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityUxOverlay
com.samsung.android.container
com.samsung.android.mcfds
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.samsung.sec.android.application.csc
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
com.google.android.apps.restore
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.samsung.android.livestickers
com.android.bips
com.google.android.apps.turbo
com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity
com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring
com.sec.factory
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.sec.android.diagmonagent
com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary
com.samsung.android.forest
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.double
com.samsung.android.dqagent
com.sec.android.app.parser
com.samsung.android.dsms
com.samsung.android.da.daagent
com.android.dynsystem
com.sec.android.easyonehand
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.android.emergency
com.sec.android.emergencymode.service
com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin
com.sec.epdgtestapp
com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui.esimclient
com.samsung.android.bluelightfilter
com.facebook.system
com.facebook.appmanager
com.facebook.services
com.samsung.faceservice
com.samsung.android.aircommandmanager
com.sec.factory.camera
com.samsung.android.providers.factory
com.sec.android.widgetapp.easymodecontactswidget
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder
com.monotype.android.font.foundation
com.samsung.android.gru
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.storyservice
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
com.android.hotwordenrollment.okgoogle
com.android.hotwordenrollment.xgoogle
com.google.android.syncadapters.calendar
com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts
com.google.android.gms.location.history
com.google.android.gm
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.partnersetup
com.google.ar.core
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp
com.samsung.android.mobileservice
com.samsung.android.sdk.handwriting
com.samsung.android.hdmapp
com.samsung.android.service.health
com.hiya.star
com.android.htmlviewer
com.sec.android.app.hwmoduletest
com.sec.imsservice
com.samsung.advp.imssettings
com.sec.imslogger
com.android.inputdevices
com.android.statementservice
com.samsung.ipservice
com.samsung.android.app.kfa
com.samsung.klmsagent
com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.samsung.android.app.ledbackcover
com.sec.android.cover.ledcover
com.samsung.android.app.simplesharing
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.samsung.android.localeoverlaymanager
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.google.android.feedback
com.samsung.android.mdagent
com.samsung.android.mdx.kit
com.samsung.android.mdm
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard
com.google.android.apps.messaging
com.swiftkey.swiftkeyconfigurator
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.samsung.mlp
com.android.mms.service
com.samsung.android.server.wifi.mobilewips
com.sec.android.app.myfiles
com.samsung.android.beaconmanager
com.samsung.android.easysetup
com.samsung.android.allshare.service.mediashare
com.netflix.mediaclient
com.spotify.music
com.samsung.android.networkdiagnostic
com.samsung.android.networkstack
com.android.nfc
com.android.theme.font.notoserifsource
com.sec.vsim.ericssonnsds.webapp
com.android.internal.systemui.onehanded.gestural
com.microsoft.skydrive
com.microsoft.office.outlook
com.microsoft.office.officehubrow
com.microsoft.office.excel
com.microsoft.office.word
com.microsoft.office.powerpoint
com.android.hotspot2.osulogin
com.android.pacprocessor
com.netflix.partner.activation
com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe
com.samsung.android.peripheral.framework
com.sec.android.app.personalization
com.samsung.crane
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.samsung.android.app.dofviewer
com.google.android.printservice.recommendation
com.android.printspooler
com.google.android.as.oss
com.samsung.android.privateshare
com.android.proxyhandler
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.hole
com.samsung.rcs
com.samsung.android.app.omcagent
com.samsung.android.app.reminder
com.sec.app.RilErrorNotifier
com.samsung.safetyinformation
com.sec.android.app.apex
com.samsung.android.coldwalletservice
com.samsung.android.app.smartcapture
com.sec.android.app.billing
com.samsung.android.scs
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.desktopsystemui
com.sec.android.app.ve.vebgm
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.samsung.android.mcfserver
com.samsung.android.dkey
com.samsung.android.samsungpass
com.samsung.android.carkey
com.samsung.android.spayfw
com.sec.spp.push
com.sec.android.app.SecSetupWizard
com.samsung.SMT
com.samsung.android.app.earphonetypec
com.samsung.android.ipsgeofence
com.samsung.android.svoiceime
com.samsung.oda.service
com.monotype.android.font.samsungone
com.samsung.android.samsungpositioning
com.samsung.android.camerasdkservice
com.samsung.android.cameraxservice
com.samsung.android.scpm
com.samsung.android.sm.policy
com.google.android.apps.setupwizard.searchselector
com.samsung.android.fast
com.sec.sve
com.sem.factoryapp
com.sec.android.app.safetyassurance
com.samsung.android.setting.multisound
com.samsung.android.appseparation
com.sec.android.app.servicemodeapp
com.sec.android.RilServiceModeApp
com.sec.location.nfwlocationprivacy
com.android.settings.intelligence
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.sec.android.app.setupwizardlegalprovider
com.samsung.android.shortcutbackupservice
com.sec.modem.settings
com.android.simappdialog
com.android.stk
com.android.stk2
com.samsung.ims.smk
com.samsung.android.singletake.service
com.skms.android.agent
com.samsung.android.smartcallprovider
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.sec.android.easyMover.Agent
com.sec.android.easyMover
com.samsung.android.visualars
com.samsung.android.app.smartwidget
com.samsung.android.smartface
com.sec.android.smartfpsadjuster
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.sec.android.app.soundalive
com.samsung.android.stickercenter
com.android.storagemanager
com.samsung.android.sume.nn.service
com.google.mainline.telemetry
com.samsung.android.svcagent
com.android.traceur
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2
com.samsung.android.service.tagservice
com.android.apps.tag
com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.tall
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.samsung.sec.android.teegris.tui_service
com.sec.automation
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
de.axelspringer.yana.zeropage
com.sec.usbsettings
com.android.providers.userdictionary
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.samsung.android.vtcamerasettings
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.sec.android.app.volumemonitorprovider
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.waterfall
com.samsung.android.wcmurlsnetworkstack
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.sec.unifiedwfc
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider
com.google.android.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.sec.android.app.wlantest
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.knox.keychain
com.android.managedprovisioning
com.microsoft.appmanager
com.google.android.apps.tachyon
com.google.android.apps.maps
com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching
com.samsung.android.aware.service
com.samsung.android.app.sharelive
com.samsung.android.scloud
com.samsung.android.smartmirroring
com.sec.android.daemonapp
com.samsung.android.wellbeing
com.samsung.android.service.livedrawing
com.sec.android.app.sbrowser
com.samsung.android.service.airviewdictionary
com.samsung.android.galaxycontinuity
com.dsi.ant.sample.acquirechannels
com.dsi.ant.service.socket
com.dsi.ant.server
com.dsi.ant.plugins.antplus
com.samsung.android.app.social
com.samsung.ecomm.global
com.samsung.android.app.dressroom
com.samsung.android.emojiupdater
com.facebook.katana
com.samsung.android.drivelink.stub
com.samsung.android.email.provider
com.samsung.android.hmt.vrsvc
com.samsung.android.app.vrsetupwizardstub
com.samsung.android.hmt.vrshell
com.google.vr.vrcore
com.sec.android.app.kidshome
com.cnn.mobile.android.phone.edgepanel
com.samsung.android.app.sbrowseredge
com.google.android.apps.photos
com.google.android.apps.youtube.music
com.samsung.android.game.gos
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.app.notes.addons
com.samsung.android.oneconnect


----------



## rodken (Jul 26, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



You _might_ have broken the application in question by removing the wrong package
`-- com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
-- com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe`


blackhawk said:


> The Samsung keyboard is a crazy busy, complicated app... and is dependent on many different services and apks. You can't go blindly disabling apks like a bull in a china shop and not get cut.
> A lot of those new Samsung system apks that appeared in Android 10 are needed for the UI to function properly.  There dozens, hundreds of them.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## AndroidWars (Jul 27, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



Try restore com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions  and reboot the phone.
I think samsung keyboard suggestions causing error


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 27, 2022)

rodken said:


> You _might_ have broken the application in question by removing the wrong package
> `-- com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
> -- com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe`
> 
> +1

Click to collapse




AndroidWars said:


> Try restore com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions  and reboot the phone.
> I think samsung keyboard suggestions causing error

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it didn't work. In the settings, 'Battery and device care', the 'Storage' option is also giving the same error.


----------



## rodken (Jul 27, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Unfortunately it didn't work. In the settings, 'Battery and device care', the 'Storage' option is also giving the same error.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, your device has fallen within the category of _'in dire need of a factory reset'.
-- _There are several apps that use each other's data and there are several app domains who use each other's internal or shared database so these misbehaviors are common when a system app gets completely removed.

-- As a rule of thumb, if you're disabling or force stopping apps that aren't critical to the phone's basic functionality, then you'll encounter zero problems.

-- By the same token, be careful about disabling certain system apps or even core system apps. For example, disabling your Google Play Games will cause you problems if you game a lot and are logged into your games with your Google account. Most likely, game will crash, or will ask you to install Google Play Games, because it can't detect it in its disabled state.

-- Some would argue that - you can force stop every applications but you can not disable every app [YMMV].

-- Some other system apps, that are dependent with the keyboard(s), if you choose to disable them or force stop them is a no-no. Bear in mind - some folks do this when they want to replace a system app with one from the Play Store - _usually not recommended.

-- _In the event that you are feeling 'bullish' towards future endeavors of disabling system app(s) - _check this_.

_N.B.: [Not to beat a dead horse] It is usually not customary to completely remove any system application as the device will respond similar to a 'deer in headlights' - disabling system app(s) is a safer approach considering your device doesn't have a TWRP backup to restore the entire device.

_Enough rambling....


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 27, 2022)

rodken said:


> Unfortunately, your device has fallen within the category of _'in dire need of a factory reset'.
> -- _There are several apps that use each other's data and there are several app domains who use each other's internal or shared database so these misbehaviors are common when a system app gets completely removed.
> 
> -- As a rule of thumb, if you're disabling or force stopping apps that aren't critical to the phone's basic functionality, then you'll encounter zero problems.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks. For now I will continue looking for a solution without having to perform a factory restore.


----------



## AndroidWars (Jul 27, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Thanks. For now I will continue looking for a solution without having to perform a factory restore.

Click to collapse



Solution restore all apps again and use my preset debloat then reboot. It will work.


----------



## rodken (Jul 27, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Thanks. For now I will continue looking for a solution without having to perform a factory restore.

Click to collapse



DEL


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 27, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a mess and it's going to cause trouble.  For instance why disable "com.android.storagemanager"?
It's a legacy 108kb apk  that stores no data and just sits there unless needed.  Why kill dictionary?
Target what you disable by:
Excessive battery or bandwidth use with no useful purpose for you that makes it worthwhile.
If you see an app you don't use and it getting in your face, like Digital Wellbeing.
Security risk like wifi, fb, etc.

Regardless know what the apk does and its dependencies if any.  There's a big learning curve here and if choose to ignore it you'll have ongoing operational problems with little or no tangible net gains.


JRDGDA said:


> Thanks. For now I will continue looking for a solution without having to perform a factory restore.

Click to collapse



A factory reset teaches you nothing.  No permanent damage was done to that load provided you can restore the proper settings.  
Fun times...


----------



## Emre67511 (Jul 28, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> any suggestions where to start? In the settings, 'Battery and device care', the 'Storage' option is also giving error. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Restore My Files app from samsung


----------



## Haruu1416 (Jul 28, 2022)

Does anyone know the command to reduce Blur using adb?, I will be grateful.


----------



## rodken (Jul 28, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Does anyone know the command to reduce Blur using adb?, I will be grateful.

Click to collapse



As far as I can remember - you can only enable `[1]` or disable `[0]`


Spoiler: Blur





```
To enable:
Open Termux
Type: su
Type: resetprop ro.surface_flinger.supports_background_blur 1
Type: pkill -TERM -f com.android.systemui
Device will reboot
```


----------



## Haruu1416 (Jul 28, 2022)

rodken said:


> As far as I can remember - you can only enable `[1]` or disable `[0]`
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blur
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Jul 28, 2022)

rodken said:


> As far as I can remember - you can only enable `[1]` or disable `[0]`
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blur
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't very specific, I was referring to the accessibility function of reducing blur


----------



## rodken (Jul 28, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I wasn't very specific, I was referring to the accessibility function of reducing blur

Click to collapse



You were specific enough
-- My response implies that you can only enable or disable and not reduce.
-- You always refer to this post for further info.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 29, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Guys on S22 and S22U (not mine, they belong to a friend of mine and my brother) the function "Image remaster" works only on screenshots but doesn't on photos taken from camera.. instead in my S10+ (with the same preset) works on all photos.. I attach my preset, someone could you tell me which app is causing the problem?

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.sume.nn.service


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 29, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Restore My Files app from samsung

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, works! My SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it! Any! Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## JRDGDA (Jul 29, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Restore My Files app from samsung

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, works! My SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it! Any! Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## caingatcarl (Jul 29, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Thanks a lot, works! My SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it! Any! Any suggestion? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Try to install simple keyboard in playstore


----------



## Haruu1416 (Jul 31, 2022)

Good morning, I have a question about AOSP Q bloatwares
com.android.theme.color.dark, com.android.theme.color.green, com.android.theme.color.ocean, com.android.theme.color.orchid, com.android.theme.color.purple, com.android.theme.color.space, com.android.theme.font.notserifsource

I used the present (It even helped me a lot thanks) and I noticed that there wasn't this bloatware that I mentioned above, if I remember correctly in the one ui 2.1 core that I used it had the functions but it didn't change anything and these apps continued on the one ui 3.1 core that I use at this moment, well this is my doubt about it there.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 31, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Good morning, I have a question about AOSP Q bloatwares
> com.android.theme.color.dark, com.android.theme.color.green, com.android.theme.color.ocean, com.android.theme.color.orchid, com.android.theme.color.purple, com.android.theme.color.space, com.android.theme.font.notserifsource
> 
> I used the present (It even helped me a lot thanks) and I noticed that there wasn't this bloatware that I  mentioned above, if I remember correctly in the one ui 2.1 core that I used it had the functions but it didn't change anything and these apps continued on the one ui 3.1 core that I use at this moment, well this is my doubt about it there.

Click to collapse



There's absolutely no point in striping out themes, etc.
They just sit there.
Even when one is set and running it uses very little resources.  
Lobotomized Samsung's... are dull boys.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 1, 2022)

All of these optimizations work great. Yesterday I got 10h of SoT with my A75, even though I was idling a game most of the time. Does anyone have problems with "Find my mobile" though? It stops working after I apply the debloat and optimizations from OP even though I have my GPS turned on and am connected to a network. Any solution? I've tried restoring all the apps, without restoring the settings optimizations but it does not fix the issue.


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 1, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> All of these optimizations work great. Yesterday I got 10h of SoT with my A75, even though I was idling a game most of the time. Does anyone have problems with "Find my mobile" though? It stops working after I apply the debloat and optimizations from OP even though I have my GPS turned on and am connected to a network. Any solution? I've tried restoring all the apps, without restoring the settings optimizations but it does not fix the issue.

Click to collapse



Restore that has "fmm"


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 1, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Restore that has "fmm"

Click to collapse



There are no packages which contain the 3 letters "fmm"


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 1, 2022)

com.samsung.android.fmm


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 1, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> com.samsung.android.fmm

Click to collapse



This is the Find My Mobile apk. I did not remove that while debloating.


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello,

i think its Off Topic.. but i have called with an Samsung Guy because my batter is draining so much with my S22 Ultra. He have found out that a service called IMS Service draind my battery..  in App Info i have here an value from 12% used since last full recharge, and i think thats why i can see this service kill my battery.. is this service necessary? i don't want to make calls via LTE etc.. 

thanks for help


----------



## rodken (Aug 1, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i think its Off Topic.. but i have called with an Samsung Guy because my batter is draining so much with my S22 Ultra. He have found out that a service called IMS Service draind my battery..  in App Info i have here an value from 12% used since last full recharge, and i think thats why i can see this service kill my battery.. is this service necessary? i don't want to make calls via LTE etc..
> 
> thanks for help

Click to collapse


`IMS` is a general-purpose, open industry standard for voice and multimedia communications over packet-based IP networks. It is a core network technology, that can serve as a low-level foundation for technologies like Voice over IP (VoIP), Push-To-Talk (PTT), Push-To-View, Video Calling, and Video Sharing.

Arguably, `IMS` suppose to be a good thing. It is required for SIP over _4G_, which is digital voice, or VOLTE. Conventional voice calls are made over _4G but_ fall back to _3G_ for the voice component. To create greater bandwidth for digital protocols, with _3G_ pretty much eliminated for use in cellular telephone, and might be reserved for low-bandwidth, legacy IoT communication in critical applications such as security, medical, seismic, mining, remote control, and emergency alert, including 911, 311, 988 services.
​Sometime this year - if not already, no cellular device lacking `IMS` will register on any US nationwide carrier network. Some countries are now forcing devices to have `IMS`.

N.B.: Even though it's not a Samsung property - I do not recommend removing/disabling this.


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 2, 2022)

rodken said:


> `IMS` is a general-purpose, open industry standard for voice and multimedia communications over packet-based IP networks. It is a core network technology, that can serve as a low-level foundation for technologies like Voice over IP (VoIP), Push-To-Talk (PTT), Push-To-View, Video Calling, and Video Sharing.
> 
> Arguably, `IMS` suppose to be a good thing. It is required for SIP over _4G_, which is digital voice, or VOLTE. Conventional voice calls are made over _4G but_ fall back to _3G_ for the voice component. To create greater bandwidth for digital protocols, with _3G_ pretty much eliminated for use in cellular telephone, and might be reserved for low-bandwidth, legacy IoT communication in critical applications such as security, medical, seismic, mining, remote control, and emergency alert, including 911, 311, 988 services.
> ​Sometime this year - if not already, no cellular device lacking `IMS` will register on any US nationwide carrier network. Some countries are now forcing devices to have `IMS`.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good Morning,

thank you for explaining this rodken. then i'll keep looking for which app and why my battery is draining so fast... i just don't get it. in the last instance i really need to send the device in for repair.


----------



## LukeCD1 (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks so much for these optimizations - wonderful stuff.
S21 FE struggling to sign in to Samsung Health - I noticed someone mentioned klmsagent in previous post but that hasn't worked.
Any ideas?


----------



## rodken (Aug 2, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> thank you for explaining this rodken. then i'll keep looking for which app and why my battery is draining so fast... i just don't get it. in the last instance i really need to send the device in for repair.

Click to collapse



The built-in battery usage feature in Android leaves much to be desired, you might want to consider a 3rd party application that's _somewhat_ intuitive _e.g., Battery Guru, GSam Battery Monitor, etc. _that will determine battery usage/drainage.


----------



## Memematrix (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi, after I used OP's list, Dolby atmos seemed to disappear, what package do I need to restore to get it back?


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 2, 2022)

rodken said:


> The built-in battery usage feature in Android leaves much to be desired, you might want to consider a 3rd party application that's _somewhat_ intuitive _e.g., Battery Guru, GSam Battery Monitor, etc. _that will determine battery usage/drainage.

Click to collapse



Hello,

i have now installed Battery Guru with with adb permissions. i hope i figured out what drains my battery down. I know when I play genshin impact or other games then the battery consumption is very high, that is also self-evident but when I surf for example with firefox the consumption is also very high. Can it be that the DNS server eats a lot of battery? thank you so much for advice!


----------



## rodken (Aug 2, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have now installed Battery Guru with with adb permissions. i hope i figured out what drains my battery down. I know when I play genshin impact or other games then the battery consumption is very high, that is also self-evident but when I surf for example with firefox the consumption is also very high. Can it be that the DNS server eats a lot of battery? thank you so much for advice!

Click to collapse



Theoretically, DNS uses battery due to its coding of sending and receiving a few packets in addition to, but limited to uses of marginal CPU cycles, it shouldn't extraordinarily drain your battery regardless of how you utilize it.

Bear in mind that secure DNS servers requires slightly more overhead in terms of computing time to block malicious or prohibit certain websites as part of its DNS filtering service.

DNS, in some retrospect, can save increment of battery juice because it blocks a lot of unnecessary traffic - which is dependent on how many 3rd party apps installed on a given device talking back and forth/pinging to various servers.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have now installed Battery Guru with with adb permissions. i hope i figured out what drains my battery down. I know when I play genshin impact or other games then the battery consumption is very high, that is also self-evident but when I surf for example with firefox the consumption is also very high. Can it be that the DNS server eats a lot of battery? thank you so much for advice!

Click to collapse



This setting change...


----------



## rodken (Aug 2, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> This setting change...
> View attachment 5675891

Click to collapse



Cloudflare `1dot1dot1dot1.cloudflare-dns.com`
OpenDNS (Cisco)*: `dns.opendns.com`
Quad9 DNS (IBM): `dns.quad9.net`
Mullvad `doh.mullvad.net`

-- Not to be left out of the equation
`p3.freedns.controld.com`
`dns.oszx.co`
`dns.nextdns.io`
`dot.nl.ahadns.net`
`dot.ny.ahadns.net`
`dns.decloudus.com`
`dnsforge.de`
`dot-de.blahdns.com`
`dot-fi.blahdns.com`
`dot-ch.blahdns.com`
`uk.adhole.org`
`us-east.adhole.org`
`d6fa62.dns.nextdns.io`

_N.B.: Just to name a few..._


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2022)

rodken said:


> Cloudflare `1dot1dot1dot1.cloudflare-dns.com`
> OpenDNS (Cisco)*: `dns.opendns.com`
> Quad9 DNS (IBM): `dns.quad9.net`
> Mullvad `doh.mullvad.net`
> ...

Click to collapse



I use it for global ad blocking...


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 2, 2022)

rodken said:


> Cloudflare `1dot1dot1dot1.cloudflare-dns.com`
> OpenDNS (Cisco)*: `dns.opendns.com`
> Quad9 DNS (IBM): `dns.quad9.net`
> Mullvad `doh.mullvad.net`
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks! i have the dns.adguard.com here in these setting! like the config from OP


----------



## Cellzor (Aug 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restrict performance does just that.

Click to collapse



You seem to have removed this option from the OP, does it no longer work?
I intended to try CPU and refresh-rate limits now that I've some time to tinker with the device.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Aug 3, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to


JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



Try restore com.google.android.overlay.modules.ext.services & com.android.settings.intelligence , hope this helps .


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 3, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> After removing the APPS from the list, the SAMSUNG KEYBOARD application (com.samsung.android.honeyboard) is giving an error (the app has stopped working) when I try to configure it.
> 
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
> com.samsung.aasaservice
> ...

Click to collapse



You killed clipboard edge too.  That's a useful app.  I use it at least a couple times a day.
If you're trying to create a tarded Pixel, mission accomplished.  You're going to have issues...


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 3, 2022)

Memematrix said:


> Hi, after I used OP's list, Dolby atmos seemed to disappear, what package do I need to restore to get it back?

Click to collapse



com.sec.android.app.soundalive


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 3, 2022)

Can someone help me to bring back the animation when buds live is connected


----------



## Memematrix (Aug 3, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> com.sec.android.app.soundalive

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 3, 2022)

Can someone please help me understand what this does:

adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 1.0

I'm on an A75 and when I "get" the current state of the command it returns "null"

Does it just turn auto brightness on?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Yes ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

What's better on Pixel 6 (After full optimisation):​- Battery.
- Camera processing and rough situations handling.
- Clean and smooth software (Been on Android 13 since April).
- Performance/Heat management.

What's better on Galaxy S21 (After full optimisation):​- Build Hardware & structure.
- Telephoto lens, i miss that zoom capability.
- The screen experience in general.
- The form factor, in hand feel and ergonomics.
- Software options (i miss some OneUI features).
- SpeakersU
Still updating ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Can someone please help me understand what this does:
> 
> adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 1.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sets brightness auto adjustment bias


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i think its Off Topic.. but i have called with an Samsung Guy because my batter is draining so much with my S22 Ultra. He have found out that a service called IMS Service draind my battery..  in App Info i have here an value from 12% used since last full recharge, and i think thats why i can see this service kill my battery.. is this service necessary? i don't want to make calls via LTE etc..
> 
> thanks for help

Click to collapse



No its not needed, thats why its in my debloat list.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

LukeCD1 said:


> Thanks so much for these optimizations - wonderful stuff.
> S21 FE struggling to sign in to Samsung Health - I noticed someone mentioned klmsagent in previous post but that hasn't worked.
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Restore samsung core services, else wait for someone that uses the app to tell you what are the responsible packages.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Before the running all the fixes and preset I had geekbench scores of 960/3300 now I get 600/2000.... It's like it cut of 33% of the power after doing everything, it says my s21 is now performing way under an average s21...

Click to collapse



Give it time, itll increase. Theres no app that boosts performance.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 3, 2022)

This is probably too early but should we expect the same ADB commands and tweaks to work on one UI 5? And how long after launch would we have an updated debloating guide for one UI 5?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 3, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> This is probably too early but should we expect the same ADB commands and tweaks to work on one UI 5? And how long after launch would we have an updated debloating guide for one UI 5?

Click to collapse



It is indeed too early, and OneUI5 is yet to come.
A lot has changed from OneUI4 to 4.1, I'd expect the same of not more changes with 5. So don't expect anything


----------



## JustNabus (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey guys, need a quick help, was able to restore search for apps but can't find the package for search in settings. Any thoughts?


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 4, 2022)

JustNabus said:


> Hey guys, need a quick help, was able to restore search for apps but can't find the package for search in settings. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



try galaxyfinder?


----------



## JustNabus (Aug 4, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> try galaxyfinder?

Click to collapse



That's what I used to get the finder for apps but didn't get for settings


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 4, 2022)

JustNabus said:


> That's what I used to get the finder for apps but didn't get for settings

Click to collapse










						S Finder description · Issue #329 · 0x192/universal-android-debloater
					

Your phone: Samsung SM-X200 Packages documentation to update: com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder Documentation change Current description S Finder is a search application that allows you to find ...




					github.com
				




Maybe some other apps


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It is indeed too early, and OneUI5 is yet to come.
> A lot has changed from OneUI4 to 4.1, I'd expect the same of not more changes with 5. So don't expect anything

Click to collapse



Thx for the reply, can we expect news on tweaking and adb commands when the beta's began rolling or will nothing happen or began until the stable is out? i think this is based on the s21 timeline? or is it when one UI 5 is first out?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 4, 2022)

JustNabus said:


> Hey guys, need a quick help, was able to restore search for apps but can't find the package for search in settings. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Settings intelligence


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 4, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Thx for the reply, can we expect news on tweaking and adb commands when the beta's began rolling or will nothing happen or began until the stable is out? i think this is based on the s21 timeline? or is it when one UI 5 is first out?

Click to collapse



No you can't, i moved to Pixel 6 months ago, I can't update tweaks here anymore. Unless of course i switch back to a Galaxy S device.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It sets brightness auto adjustment bias

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick answer! Can you expand further on what you mean by "bias"? I assume it somehow changes the auto brightness behavior but can you please explain how?


----------



## JustNabus (Aug 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Settings intelligence

Click to collapse



Worked <3 thx

Edit: Btw thx for the samsung optimizations made my S22 Ultra much better


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i think its Off Topic.. but i have called with an Samsung Guy because my batter is draining so much with my S22 Ultra. He have found out that a service called IMS Service draind my battery..  in App Info i have here an value from 12% used since last full recharge, and i think thats why i can see this service kill my battery.. is this service necessary? i don't want to make calls via LTE etc..
> 
> thanks for help

Click to collapse










						is it safe to disable ims service? What does it do?
					

It seem like ims service is constantly trigger the cpu wakelock? Does anyone know if I can safely disable it? What would not work if i disable it?




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




It may not be the root cause of the drain and it appears to have dependencies... like HD calling.


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 4, 2022)

I have all deactivated like the hd calls etc... This is why i dont understand why this Service have so much battery drain . Can anyone Check this to, with an s22 ultra ?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I have all deactivated like the hd calls etc... This is why i dont understand why this Service have so much battery drain . Can anyone Check this to, with an s22 ultra ?

Click to collapse



Why do you want to that?  It improves the call quality.  One or more apks may be constantly polling for a disabled service(s) and using excessive resources because of this.
Disabling vid and wifi calling (with wifi disabled as well) seem to cause no harm on my N10+/Pie.
Calls and IMS use almost no battery for me.
Remember sometimes battery usage can be misreported or shifted to a related apk especially if it involves related dependencies.  Google system apps can behave like this, probably Samsung too.

Pie is a much easier and simpler OS to work with.  Starting with 10 Samsung added many dozens of small system apks to maintain functionality and usability.  Most of these probably shouldn't be touched.  On my N10+/10 variant the packages disabled are almost identical to the Pie variant, for now.  

Major hogs on the S22U are display and maybe 5G.  How much scoped storage is contributing is a good question.  Close apps when done with them.  For me Brave browser runs constantly in the background draining battery unless closed.
Definitely close out the cam when done with it.
You need to track down the root causes for the excess drain one by one.  Deal with each on a case by case basis, one at a time.  It is tedious.

This shotgun, I don't know or care what it does, kill them all approach will not end well.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 4, 2022)

What exactly is the apk removed that forces us to restore all debloated apps before an update and then restore them after? Id rather not have to do that every time an update comes. @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 4, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> What exactly is the apk removed that forces us to restore all debloated apps before an update and then restore them after? Id rather not have to do that every time an update comes. @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Talking about how the settings app refuses to open if we don't restore before update


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> What exactly is the apk removed that forces us to restore all debloated apps before an update and then restore them after? Id rather not have to do that every time an update comes. @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Who knows?  The apps were intended to be enabled when updated.  It's best practice.
If it will end up biting you proper in the mass is anyone's guess.

Best practice that avoids this issue entirely is Rule #1 - if an OS is fast, stable and fulfilling its mission, let it be!!!   Updates and upgrades can and do break things.  Once you take the time to optimize and find all the needed work arounds, don't screw it up by updating/upgrading!

This stock N10+ in my hand is still running on Pie.  Current load is over 2 yo, still fast and stable with only minimal maintenance.  Security is not an issue... unless you do something stupid.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello, any method for uninstall or disable Game optimizing service?, I try using adb but not work.


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 5, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Why do you want to that?  It improves the call quality.  One or more apks may be constantly polling for a disabled service(s) and using excessive resources because of this.
> Disabling vid and wifi calling (with wifi disabled as well) seem to cause no harm on my N10+/Pie.
> Calls and IMS use almost no battery for me.
> Remember sometimes battery usage can be misreported or shifted to a related apk especially if it involves related dependencies.  Google system apps can behave like this, probably Samsung too.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning, thank you for your input blackhawk. I already have the better battery app running and watch the whole time attentively the app... I think I'll let that rest now for now and watch. wanted to thank you and still with rodken again that you have so much patience and also effort in the clarification and answers in these matters

I'm a bit spoiled because I previously had an Aplle device and I have to learn a lot in the Android world as everything works. so far I'm really excited about what works with android, which does not work with apple.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 5, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Why do you want to that?  It improves the call quality.  One or more apks may be constantly polling for a disabled service(s) and using excessive resources because of this.
> Disabling vid and wifi calling (with wifi disabled as well) seem to cause no harm on my N10+/Pie.
> Calls and IMS use almost no battery for me.
> Remember sometimes battery usage can be misreported or shifted to a related apk especially if it involves related dependencies.  Google system apps can behave like this, probably Samsung too.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know which are the APKs to disable HD calls and all related? I want to check if I've removed any of those. Thank you!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Good morning, thank you for your input blackhawk. I already have the better battery app running and watch the whole time attentively the app... I think I'll let that rest now for now and watch. wanted to thank you and still with rodken again that you have so much patience and also effort in the clarification and answers in these matters
> 
> I'm a bit spoiled because I previously had an Aplle device and I have to learn a lot in the Android world as everything works. so far I'm really excited about what works with android, which does not work with apple.

Click to collapse



Androids and Samsung's are a handful at first.
More capable and customizable but a much steeper learning curve.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Do you know which are the APKs to disable HD calls and all related? I want to check if I've removed any of those. Thank you!

Click to collapse



Just what's been mentioned already.  You can't remove over a hundred things and not expect consequences.
What heaven for one is hell for another...


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 5, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Just what's been mentioned already.  You can't remove over a hundred things and not expect consequences.
> What heaven for one is hell for another...

Click to collapse



I've found those which are supposedly required for Wi-Fi calls:

com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.imsservice
com.sec.sve
com.sec.unifiedwfc

Is there anything else?


----------



## im71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi
I remember there was an ADB command about fixing slow app installation, but I couldn't find it anywhere.
Can someone pls provide the line?
THX


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey guys I'm having a weird issue with my S21 Ultra, the screen flickers with adaptive Refresh rate in dark mode and it's gone only when i set refresh rate to standard. 
It's like you are seing the refresh rate switching through the black of dark mode. 
Has anyone faced that issue ?? 
I read on some forums that's its only fixable by a software update


----------



## skiku (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Hey guys I'm having a weird issue with my S21 Ultra, the screen flickers with adaptive Refresh rate in dark mode and it's gone only when i set refresh rate to standard.
> It's like you are seing the refresh rate switching through the black of dark mode.
> Has anyone faced that issue ??
> I read on some forums that's its only fixable by a software update

Click to collapse



Hi,
Is it something like this?


----------



## Craigtuck0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Can not install good guardians and app booster m21 what can i do for boost apps?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 7, 2022)

Which are ALL the apps needed to run segret codes on dialer? I have some of these activated but I can use only "*#0228#*", all other codes doesn't work.. so there are other apps that I have deatcivated.. someone know which are them? Thx


----------



## jakir_ (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi, what is the package responsible for displaying the EMEI code


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Aug 8, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> Is it something like this?

Click to collapse



Yes like that exactly, is there a solution ?


----------



## skiku (Aug 8, 2022)

Kaddy2727 said:


> Yes like that exactly, is there a solution ?

Click to collapse



Not that I know of. 

I already tried factory reset, change various adb values, various refresh rates with a app and adb, and the worst was I left the phone at an official repair shop for 3 weeka and they said there's nothing wrong, just to wait for maybe a fix via software. 

But my phone is a s22+ so I have some hope that is just a software bug because our phones are different with different screens and maybe with the new One Ui 5 it's fixed.

Let's hope because this is hell annoying for a 1000€ phone


----------



## Milusman (Aug 8, 2022)

My girlfriend's phone (Galaxy Note 9) had the same flickering issue. She solved it by wiping the cache. (She knows nothing of phones, software, etc., just googled it and find the answer at Samsung's website)


----------



## skiku (Aug 8, 2022)

Milusman said:


> My girlfriend's phone (Galaxy Note 9) had the same flickering issue. She solved it by wiping the cache. (She knows nothing of phones, software, etc., just googled it and find the answer at Samsung's website)

Click to collapse



I tried that too. I wipe the cache after every update and still happens :/
BTW you are saying the phone cache right? Via the recovery?


----------



## Kaddy2727 (Aug 8, 2022)

skiku said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> I already tried factory reset, change various adb values, various refresh rates with a app and adb, and the worst was I left the phone at an official repair shop for 3 weeka and they said there's nothing wrong, just to wait for maybe a fix via software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a temporary solution 
Install Galaxy Max Hz app and set the minimum refresh rate to 60hz instead of 48 
And the flickering is gone. 
Hopefully a software update will fix it so i can use 48-96hz adaptive for less heat  and more battery juice.


----------



## Milusman (Aug 8, 2022)

skiku said:


> I tried that too. I wipe the cache after every update and still happens :/
> BTW you are saying the phone cache right? Via the recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's it


----------



## rodken (Aug 8, 2022)

im71 said:


> Hi
> I remember there was an ADB command about fixing slow app installation, but I couldn't find it anywhere.
> Can someone pls provide the line?
> THX

Click to collapse



Check _this_ out.
-- Google over the years introduce “App install optimization” in Google Play.
-- Some folks _beg to differ_ in regard to assist in speeding up installation for apps from Google Play.

Installation of apk via ADB
-- After ADB recognizes your device, type *./adb install*, press *Spacebar*, drag and drop your Android app APK file onto the Terminal window, and press *Enter*. It will install the selected app on your device.

_N.B.: To turn off the App install optimization default option, visit the setting page and open “General.” “App install optimization” is provided as a preference to disable/enable.



Spoiler: Install an apk file from command prompt



adb install example.apk

Force the installation over USB connections
-- adb -d install example.apk


_


----------



## makx1998s20fe (Aug 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Boost Apps (Same as Galaxy App Booster)​- adb shell cmd package compile -m speed-profile -a
> Boost Battery​- adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job
> Clear All Apps Cache (Enter multiple times)​- adb shell pm trim-caches 999999999999999999

Click to collapse



how to cancel them?


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi, I applied the "My Preset" preset some hours ago, after checking every app to see if I needed it or not I went for it but now my camera app doesn´t work, I've enabled every app again, I've also reinstalled the camera apk extracted with AppControl and tried many other versions, if I managed to install it correctly, the app simply didn't open, it crashes 1-2 seconds after opening and the screen is all black, I've tried repairing apps, wiping cache partition, clearing the app's data and I have no clue what else it could be, has this happened to anyone here with this optimization guide? mind you that I'm rooted and I'm using Magisk and Xposed modules but I haven't changed any of those after the crashes started.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 9, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Hi, I applied the "My Preset" preset some hours ago, after checking every app to see if I needed it or not I went for it but now my camera app doesn´t work, I've enabled every app again, I've also reinstalled the camera apk extracted with AppControl and tried many other versions, if I managed to install it correctly, the app simply didn't open, it crashes 1-2 seconds after opening and the screen is all black, I've tried repairing apps, wiping cache partition, clearing the app's data and I have no clue what else it could be, has this happened to anyone here with this optimization guide? mind you that I'm rooted and I'm using Magisk and Xposed modules but I haven't changed any of those after the crashes started.

Click to collapse



Settings doesn't always clear null marks (presumably) in the app data when you clear it.

Had that happen with Android Setup, I believe it was which only runs at initial setup.  I inadvertently edited it and it caused an erroneous popup with connecting the charger that would only go away with a reboot... and I charge a lot.
Clearing it's data in settings did nothing (even though it showed 0 data) but Package Disabler was able to completely purge it and solve the problem.  Some other apps might be able to completely clear the app data...
Just a thought.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 9, 2022)

Can someone help me set my mind straight because I think I am mind f****ng myself. I've got an A72 4G. I've installed Battery Guru with most of the ADB permissions. It shows me around 6.9%/h of battery drain while the screen is on and NewPipe for example drains 8.5%/h while I watch videos.

I feel like my battery dissapears when I turn my screen on. And this is with most if not all of the debloated apps from "My Preset" and also most if not all of the ADB optimizations. Are those results good or bad?


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Aug 10, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Can someone help me set my mind straight because I think I am mind f****ng myself. I've got an A72 4G. I've installed Battery Guru with most of the ADB permissions. It shows me around 6.9%/h of battery drain while the screen is on and NewPipe for example drains 8.5%/h while I watch videos.
> 
> I feel like my battery dissapears when I turn my screen on. And this is with most if not all of the debloated apps from "My Preset" and also most if not all of the ADB optimizations. Are those results good or bad?

Click to collapse



when did you get the phone? just letting it learn your usage patterns will amazingly change your battery duration.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 10, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> when did you get the phone? just letting it learn your usage patterns will amazingly change your battery duration.

Click to collapse



Yeah and get amazing erratic behavior too.  Adaptive battery isn't the way to optimize a Samsung.   Turn off all global power management and ID the power hogs.  Deal with each on a case by case basis.  It will take some time but the end result is superior.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Aug 10, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Settings doesn't always clear null marks (presumably) in the app data when you clear it.
> 
> Had that happen with Android Setup, I believe it was which only runs at initial setup.  I inadvertently edited it and it caused an erroneous popup with connecting the charger that would only go away with a reboot... and I charge a lot.
> Clearing it's data in settings did nothing (even though it showed 0 data) but Package Disabler was able to completely purge it and solve the problem.  Some other apps might be able to completely clear the app data...
> Just a thought.

Click to collapse



I used a play store app but no fix, considering a factory reset or maybe updating, no idea if updating would work tho.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Aug 10, 2022)

(Deleted)


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 10, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> I used a play store app but no fix, considering a factory reset or maybe updating, no idea if updating would work tho.

Click to collapse



Not sure what a good nominal SOT is for that phone.  With an AMOLED display it be 6-12%@hr or better with a 5000 mAh battery.
So first you need that.  The display is eating a good chunk of battery more than likely especially if the backlighting is turned up high.

Bare in mind that a factory reset doesn't find the root cause so it may reoccur.  Sometimes poorly written 3rd apps changed hidden values and even if uninstall the changes remain.  Beware of loading unknown, unvetted apps meaning you never used them before.  You take a chance every time you do this, most times simply uninstalling them fixes things.  Not always though.  
Play with it... eventually you'll sort it out.
If you factory reset, reload with care.


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 10, 2022)

In some apps you can see the raw icon of the app after applying optimixation do u know what command it was?


----------



## MsuatafaKhatab (Aug 10, 2022)

when i am enabing power saving , limi apps and home screen not working , the mobile only showing " phone is starting" and hanging on this .


----------



## Heewit (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi there. I just noticed that my auto restart feature haven't been working for 3 months. I just wonder if anything in the guide could cause it ? I have it enabled but for some reason It just doesn't restart the device as scheduled.


----------



## JRDGDA (Aug 12, 2022)

Please. After the August security update (2022), my secure folder has the following error after login: the app Secure Folder has continuous failures. Before performing this update, I disabled some applications on my device (list attached), and everything worked normally. Do I have to restore any apps from this list? Thanks.

The list of disabled apps:

com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
com.samsung.aasaservice
com.sec.hearingadjust
com.google.android.projection.gearhead
com.android.egg
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.google.android.as
android.auto_generated_rro_product__
android.auto_generated_rro_vendor__
com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
com.samsung.android.mapsagent
com.sec.android.app.applinker
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.aremojieditor
com.sec.android.mimage.avatarstickers
com.samsung.android.arzone
com.samsung.android.authfw
com.samsung.android.tapack.authfw
com.sec.mhs.smarttethering
com.sec.android.autodoodle.service
com.samsung.android.samsungpassautofill
com.sec.android.app.DataCreate
com.sec.android.provider.badge
com.android.dreams.basic
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.bixby.service
com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.app.s9
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent
com.android.bluetoothmidiservice
com.sec.android.app.bluetoothtest
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.samsung.android.brightnessbackupservice
com.samsung.android.mdecservice
com.samsung.android.callbgprovider
com.android.cameraextensions
com.sec.factory.cameralyzer
com.google.android.captiveportallogin
com.google.android.ims
com.android.carrierdefaultapp
com.google.android.cellbroadcastservice
com.android.certinstaller
com.sec.android.app.chromecustomizations
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.samsung.clipboardsaveservice
com.samsung.cmfa.AuthTouch
com.samsung.android.cmfa.framework
com.samsung.cmh
com.android.backupconfirm
com.android.cts.ctsshim
com.android.cts.priv.ctsshim
com.android.ons
com.android.phone.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.android.providers.settings.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.server.telecom.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.sharedstoragebackup
com.android.systemui.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.android.wallpapercropper
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.common
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.geotz
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.gsa
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastservice
com.google.android.overlay.modules.documentsui
com.google.android.overlay.modules.ext.services
com.google.android.overlay.modules.modulemetadata.forframework
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller.forframework
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.networkstack.tethering.overlay
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.samsung.android.wallpaper.res
com.samsung.android.wifi.p2paware.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softap.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softapwpathree.resources
com.samsung.phone.overlay.common
com.samsung.ucs.agent.ese
com.sec.bcservice
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.phone
com.android.companiondevicemanager
com.wsomacp
com.samsung.android.sdm.config
com.samsung.android.cidmanager
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityOverlay
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityUxOverlay
com.samsung.android.container
com.samsung.android.mcfds
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.samsung.sec.android.application.csc
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
com.google.android.apps.restore
com.google.android.setupwizard 
com.samsung.android.livestickers
com.android.bips
com.google.android.apps.turbo
com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity
com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring
com.sec.factory
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.sec.android.diagmonagent
com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary
com.samsung.android.forest
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.double
com.samsung.android.dqagent
com.sec.android.app.parser
com.samsung.android.dsms
com.samsung.android.da.daagent
com.android.dynsystem
com.sec.android.easyonehand
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.android.emergency
com.sec.android.emergencymode.service
com.sec.android.provider.emergencymode
com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin
com.sec.epdgtestapp
com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui.esimclient
com.samsung.android.bluelightfilter
com.facebook.system
com.facebook.appmanager
com.facebook.services
com.samsung.faceservice
com.samsung.android.aircommandmanager
com.sec.factory.camera
com.samsung.android.providers.factory
com.sec.android.widgetapp.easymodecontactswidget
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder
com.monotype.android.font.foundation
com.samsung.android.gru
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.storyservice
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
com.android.hotwordenrollment.okgoogle
com.android.hotwordenrollment.xgoogle
com.google.android.syncadapters.calendar
com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts
com.google.android.gms.location.history
com.google.android.gm
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.partnersetup
com.google.ar.core
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp
com.samsung.android.mobileservice
com.samsung.android.sdk.handwriting
com.samsung.android.hdmapp
com.samsung.android.service.health
com.hiya.star
com.android.htmlviewer
com.sec.android.app.hwmoduletest
com.sec.imsservice
com.samsung.advp.imssettings
com.sec.imslogger
com.android.inputdevices
com.android.statementservice
com.samsung.ipservice
com.samsung.android.app.kfa
com.samsung.klmsagent
com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.samsung.android.app.ledbackcover
com.sec.android.cover.ledcover
com.samsung.android.app.simplesharing
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.google.audio.hearing.visualization.accessibility.scribe
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.samsung.android.localeoverlaymanager
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.google.android.feedback
com.samsung.android.mdagent
com.samsung.android.mdx.kit
com.samsung.android.mdm
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard
com.google.android.apps.messaging
com.swiftkey.swiftkeyconfigurator
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.samsung.mlp
com.android.mms.service
com.samsung.android.server.wifi.mobilewips
com.samsung.android.beaconmanager
com.samsung.android.easysetup
com.samsung.android.allshare.service.mediashare
com.netflix.mediaclient
com.spotify.music
com.samsung.android.networkdiagnostic
com.samsung.android.networkstack
com.android.nfc
com.android.theme.font.notoserifsource
com.sec.vsim.ericssonnsds.webapp
com.android.internal.systemui.onehanded.gestural
com.microsoft.skydrive
com.microsoft.office.outlook
com.microsoft.office.officehubrow
com.microsoft.office.excel
com.microsoft.office.word
com.microsoft.office.powerpoint
com.android.hotspot2.osulogin
com.android.pacprocessor
com.netflix.partner.activation
com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe
com.samsung.android.peripheral.framework
com.sec.android.app.personalization
com.samsung.crane
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.samsung.android.app.dofviewer
com.google.android.printservice.recommendation
com.android.printspooler
com.google.android.as.oss
com.samsung.android.privateshare
com.android.proxyhandler
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.hole
com.samsung.rcs
com.samsung.android.app.omcagent
com.samsung.android.app.reminder
com.sec.app.RilErrorNotifier
com.samsung.safetyinformation
com.sec.android.app.apex
com.samsung.android.coldwalletservice
com.samsung.android.app.smartcapture
com.sec.android.app.billing
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.desktopsystemui
com.sec.android.app.ve.vebgm
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.samsung.android.mcfserver
com.samsung.android.dkey
com.samsung.android.samsungpass
com.samsung.android.carkey
com.samsung.android.spayfw
com.sec.spp.push
com.sec.android.app.SecSetupWizard
com.samsung.SMT
com.samsung.android.app.earphonetypec
com.samsung.android.ipsgeofence
com.samsung.android.svoiceime
com.samsung.oda.service
com.monotype.android.font.samsungone
com.samsung.android.samsungpositioning
com.samsung.android.camerasdkservice
com.samsung.android.cameraxservice
com.samsung.android.scpm
com.google.android.apps.setupwizard.searchselector
com.samsung.android.fast
com.sec.sve
com.sem.factoryapp
com.sec.android.app.safetyassurance
com.samsung.android.setting.multisound
com.samsung.android.appseparation
com.sec.android.app.servicemodeapp
com.sec.android.RilServiceModeApp
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.sec.android.app.setupwizardlegalprovider
com.samsung.android.shortcutbackupservice
com.sec.modem.settings
com.android.simappdialog
com.android.stk
com.android.stk2
com.samsung.ims.smk
com.samsung.android.singletake.service
com.skms.android.agent
com.samsung.android.smartcallprovider
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.sec.android.easyMover.Agent
com.sec.android.easyMover
com.samsung.android.visualars
com.samsung.android.app.smartwidget
com.samsung.android.smartface
com.sec.android.smartfpsadjuster
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.sec.android.app.soundalive
com.samsung.android.stickercenter
com.samsung.android.sume.nn.service
com.google.mainline.telemetry
com.samsung.android.svcagent
com.android.traceur
com.samsung.systemui.bixby2
com.samsung.android.service.tagservice
com.android.apps.tag
com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.tall
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.samsung.sec.android.teegris.tui_service
com.sec.automation
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
de.axelspringer.yana.zeropage
com.sec.usbsettings
com.android.providers.userdictionary
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.samsung.android.vtcamerasettings
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.sec.android.app.volumemonitorprovider
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.waterfall
com.samsung.android.wcmurlsnetworkstack
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.sec.unifiedwfc
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider
com.google.android.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.sec.android.app.wlantest
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.knox.keychain
com.android.managedprovisioning
com.microsoft.appmanager
com.google.android.apps.tachyon
com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching
com.samsung.android.aware.service
com.samsung.android.app.sharelive
com.samsung.android.scloud
com.samsung.android.smartmirroring
com.sec.android.daemonapp
com.samsung.android.wellbeing
com.samsung.android.service.livedrawing
com.sec.android.app.sbrowser
com.samsung.android.service.airviewdictionary
com.samsung.android.galaxycontinuity
com.dsi.ant.sample.acquirechannels
com.dsi.ant.service.socket
com.dsi.ant.server
com.dsi.ant.plugins.antplus
com.samsung.android.app.social
com.samsung.ecomm.global
com.samsung.android.app.dressroom
com.samsung.android.emojiupdater
com.facebook.katana
com.samsung.android.drivelink.stub
com.samsung.android.email.provider
com.samsung.android.hmt.vrsvc
com.samsung.android.app.vrsetupwizardstub
com.samsung.android.hmt.vrshell
com.google.vr.vrcore
com.sec.android.app.kidshome
com.cnn.mobile.android.phone.edgepanel
com.samsung.android.app.sbrowseredge
com.google.android.apps.photos
com.google.android.apps.youtube.music
com.samsung.android.game.gos
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.samsung.android.app.notes.addons
com.samsung.android.oneconnect
com.samsung.app.newtrim


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Please. After the August security update (2022), my secure folder has the following error after login: the app Secure Folder has continuous failures. Before performing this update, I disabled some applications on my device (list attached), and everything worked normally. Do I have to restore any apps from this list? Thanks.
> 
> The list of disabled apps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeeezse
That's around 200 packages.  You're going to have all kinds of trouble.  Might just as well load a bare bones 3rd party rom instead.  This is exactly what most users don't want to do.  
Secure folder uses/needs Knox...


----------



## JRDGDA (Aug 13, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Jeeezse
> That's around 200 packages.  You're going to have all kinds of trouble.  Might just as well load a bare bones 3rd party rom instead.  This is exactly what most users don't want to do.
> Secure folder uses/needs Knox...

Click to collapse



I restored all KNOX apps and the error continued. Thanks!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> I restored all KNOX apps and the error continued. Thanks!

Click to collapse



It likely has a dependency(s) that's still disabled.
The names can be deceiving as to their actual function.  Most of the small new Samsung system apps are best left alone.


----------



## JRDGDA (Aug 13, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It likely has a dependency(s) that's still disabled.
> The names can be deceiving as to their actual function.  Most of the small new Samsung system apps are best left alone.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to find the SECURE FOLDER application dependencies? Thanks!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2022)

JRDGDA said:


> Is there any way to find the SECURE FOLDER application dependencies? Thanks!

Click to collapse



If someone here knows it.  You're likely to repeat variations of this troubleshooting process again and again.
I think you should start from the beginning with a more conservative disable list...


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 13, 2022)

After debloat i cant cast to tv's from my phone any fix? What packages to reinstall?


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 13, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> After debloat i cant cast to tv's from my phone any fix? What packages to reinstall?

Click to collapse



Restore Smartview


----------



## JRDGDA (Aug 13, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If someone here knows it.  You're likely to repeat variations of this troubleshooting process again and again.
> I think you should start from the beginning with a more conservative disable list...

Click to collapse



Problem solved, thanks!

1.Remove 'com.samsung.knox.securefolder' (using ADB).

2.Install 'Secure Folder' from Play Store.

Ps 1:

My secure folder password has not been deleted or changed.

Ps 2.:

After installing the secure folder, the icon that represents it still did not appear. So I went to Settings -> Biometrics and security -> Secure Folder. The 'add secure folder to apps screen' option was enabled, I disabled it, exited secure folder settings, went back into secure folder settings again and enabled it again. After these steps, the secure folder icon returned to my screen and all the applications that were installed in the secure folder remained there.


----------



## almora9 (Aug 13, 2022)

hi.
dolby atmos and motion pictures are not working. which application of these is causing. i want to upload it again.


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 13, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Restore Smartview

Click to collapse



Can u send me the smart view apk? It didnt save


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2022)

Here's my list of disabled apps for my N10+'s running on 9 and 10.  The list is almost identical in both.  About 6 of the apps are on a on/off widget toggle.  Notice the list isn't huge... in Android 10 most of the newer Samsung apks are ignored deliberately by me... in the interests of usability and functionality!

com.samsung.attvvm</string>
com.matchboxmobile.wisp</string>
com.microsoft.appmanager</string> com.sec.android.app.ve.vebgm</string>
 com.drivemode</string>
  com.asurion.android.protech.att</string>
  com.samsung.android.app.social</string>
  com.sec.android.desktopcommunity</string>
   com.sec.android.app.safetyassurance</string>
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller</string>
 com.wsomacp</string>
 com.samsung.android.app.edgetouch</string>
 com.wb.goog.got.conquest</string>
 com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby</strincom.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher</string>
 com.sec.android.daemonapp</string>
  com.android.vending</string>
 com.dti.att</string>
   com.samsung.systemui.bixby2</string>
   com.microsoft.skydrive</string>
    net.aetherpal.device</string>
    com.att.mobilesecurity</string>
    com.samsung.android.bixby.service</string>
    com.samsung.android.app.tips</string>
     com.samsung.android.bixby.agent</string>
    com.att.thanks</string>
    com.att.callprotect</string>
     com.att.myWireless</string>
 com.samsung.android.game.gametools</string
   com.samsung.desktopsystemui</string>
   com.samsung.android.da.daagent</string>
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice</string
  com.amazon.appmanager</string>
 com.samsung.android.app.routines</string>
  com.sec.android.app.dexonpc</string>
   com.sec.android.app.cmas</string>
  flipboard.boxer.app</string>
  com.samsung.android.wellbeing</string>
  com.att.iqi</string>
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework</string>com.sec.android.service.health</string>
com.samsung.safetyinformation</string
com.att.dh</string>
com.att.tv</string>
com.facebook.katana</string>
com.samsung.android.game.gos</string>
com.att.android.attsmartwifi</string>
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload</string>
com.facebook.system</string>
com.ws.dm</string>
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup</string>
eu.thedarken.sdm</string>
com.samsung.android.lool</string>
com.samsung.android.app.spage</string>
com.samsung.android.mateagent</string>
com.enhance.gameservice</string>
com.android.emergency</string>
com.att.dtv.shaderemote</string>
com.att.csoiam.mobilekey</string>
com.att.personalcloud</string>
com.facebook.appmanager</string>
com.samsung.android.bixby.agent.dummy</string>


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 13, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Can u send me the smart view apk? It didnt save

Click to collapse



*you can simply use "adb shell cmd package install-existing <package name>" in ADB and you'll get the package back .*

_*adb shell cmd package install-existing com.samsung.android.smartmirroring*_


----------



## sheikgr (Aug 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'd say you can either go with 0 Ramplus and get 4GB zRAM, or 1gb ramplus with 2GB or zRAM

Click to collapse



Hello guys, please what is the adb command to achieve this? I am looking everywhere in the thread but can't figure out. Pleaseee


----------



## ElayHadad (Aug 14, 2022)

Missing the Ram-Plus settings section after setting a new value through adb commands.
The values I've set:
*ram_expand_size_list 0
zram 0
zram_enabled 0*
_*ram_expand_size 1024*_
zRAM is 2GB right now. Would it be better to set vRAM (RAM Plus) to 1MB or something lower like that? Cause it not really useful to me and I would like lowest slowdowns as possible (since zRAM would be 2GB at lowest and vRAM is best to keep low as possible cause it is not as fast as RAM).


----------



## ElayHadad (Aug 14, 2022)

ElayHadad said:


> ram_expand_size_list 0

Click to collapse



Should have set it to: *adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16*
Sorry, I missed that. That was dumb of me.


----------



## ElayHadad (Aug 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'd say you can either go with 0 Ramplus and get 4GB zRAM, or 1gb ramplus with 2GB or zRAM

Click to collapse



So why not 1mb (or 1kb or byte or whatever lowest value possible) and enjoy from both worlds? Since it's best for us to have zRAM and vRAM at their lowest


----------



## Craigtuck0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Craigtuck0 said:


> Can not install good guardians and app booster m21 what can i do for boost apps?

Click to collapse



Help my apps laggy as hell


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 15, 2022)

*THE GOAT IS BACK*​*I just switched to S22, i'm back. Expect news shortly
Exynos S22 here, base model, as always. Also, i'm running Android 13 beta.*


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *THE GOAT IS BACK*​*I just switched to S22, i'm back. Expect news shortly
> Exynos S22 here, base model, as always. Also, i'm running Android 13 beta.*

Click to collapse



Lets goo!! Why not snapdragon tho?


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 15, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Restore Smartview

Click to collapse



it didnt work still cant cast


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 16, 2022)

almora9 said:


> hi.
> dolby atmos and motion pictures are not working. which application of these is causing. i want to upload it again.

Click to collapse



restore com.sec.android.app.apex and com.sec.android.app.soundalive


----------



## caingatcarl (Aug 16, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> it didnt work still cant cast

Click to collapse



try restore com.samsung.android.video


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Lets goo!! Why not snapdragon tho?

Click to collapse



Not available here


----------



## mcdotcom (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *THE GOAT IS BACK*​*I just switched to S22, i'm back. Expect news shortly
> Exynos S22 here, base model, as always. Also, i'm running Android 13 beta.*

Click to collapse



Then welcome back in your old Thread! 
I can't wait to see what you come up with for optimizing the S22 model series.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

MY PRESET Update​Based on S22 running Android 13 Beta 1.


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *THE GOAT IS BACK*​*I just switched to S22, i'm back. Expect news shortly
> Exynos S22 here, base model, as always. Also, i'm running Android 13 beta.*

Click to collapse



Welcome back again to Samsung S22  Bored from Google pixel device dont u?  Just kidding. 

I'm trying this week with Gos (Game optimizing Service) & without Gos on game battery consumption. I think there is no difference between them.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Welcome back again to Samsung S22  Bored from Google pixel device dont u?  Just kidding.
> 
> I'm trying this week with Gos (Game optimizing Service) & without Gos on game battery consumption. I think there is no difference between them.

Click to collapse



I'm still kinda new to samsung stuff after a few months in the Google pool, but i remember GOS making the phone laggy


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm still kinda new to samsung stuff after a few months in the Google pool, but i remember GOS making the phone laggy

Click to collapse



Yes I will disable gos again. Samsung better without gos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Some changes made to OP, more settings and ADB coming soon ...​


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Some changes made to OP, more settings and ADB coming soon ...​

Click to collapse



Not recommended to use speed command from galaxy booster anymore after update?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Not recommended to use speed command from galaxy booster anymore after update?

Click to collapse



It's just a duplicate of galaxy app booster app


----------



## skiku (Aug 16, 2022)

Btw is this command "adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1" different from activating this option on the developer settings?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

skiku said:


> Btw is this command "adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1" different from activating this option on the developer settings?

Click to collapse



Nope, but S22 doesn't have that option at all. I'm still experimenting with till now, if you guys have any idea, please, share your thoughts


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope, but S22 doesn't have that option at all. I'm still experimenting with till now, if you guys have any idea, please, share your thoughts

Click to collapse



also what's with some apps being removed from the debloat section compared to the previous lists?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> also what's with some apps being removed from the debloat section compared to the previous lists?

Click to collapse



I applied the old extreme preset, i guess they just aren't there anymore


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I applied the old extreme preset, i guess they just aren't there anymore

Click to collapse



oh weird i still had some with my s22 plus, guess each device is different


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> oh weird i still had some with my s22 plus, guess each device is different

Click to collapse



DM me your preset, I'll check


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Some changes made to OP, more settings and ADB coming soon ...​

Click to collapse



The man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 16, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> The man, the myth, the legend.

Click to collapse



My man !


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> DM me your preset, I'll check

Click to collapse


----------



## wilsonbstian (Aug 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> - Restart
> ...

Click to collapse



Help please, my keyboard clipboard arent working anymore, which app to reinstall????


----------



## wilsonbstian (Aug 17, 2022)

Help, my keyboard clipboard is gone when i debloat, what to reinstall??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 17, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> Help, my keyboard clipboard is gone when i debloat, what to reinstall??

Click to collapse



Just restore clipboard app


----------



## wilsonbstian (Aug 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just restore clipboard app

Click to collapse



Yes, the clipboard toolbar keyboard app? which package name?


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 17, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> try restore com.samsung.android.video

Click to collapse



Still dosent work


----------



## JimbaJumbo (Aug 17, 2022)

Why did you decide to switch back to S22 and now wait for Pixel 7? I think about swapping my s21 and trying out the pixel 6


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 17, 2022)

@wilsonbstian you were right, i missed some apps. I'll update the preset now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 17, 2022)

JimbaJumbo said:


> Why did you decide to switch back to S22 and now wait for Pixel 7? I think about swapping my s21 and trying out the pixel 6

Click to collapse



Pixel is too stable, got kinda lame with time. With S22 i have more room to play with by tweaking and improving. Pixel 6 has a perfect battery, perfect camera, and that's all i need, but i can work on S22 to try and make it better (i know it'll never be pixel 6)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 17, 2022)

SCRIPTS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO OP!​Great surprise everyone, Just change the file extension to .bat and execute from ADB folder, you're welcome


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 17, 2022)

S10+ Exynos, All Day 4G on, almost 8 hour SOT with 54 minute gaming... Nice battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 17, 2022)

I think it's because I'm on A13 beta and some of those apps aren't installed here to begin with. But, i just switched back to A12, so i might update the preset again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE (For both Android 12 OneUI 4.1 and Android 13 OneUI 5)​


----------



## lucas_54 (Aug 18, 2022)

After last nights debloat i get the 'Contact not found' message when i try viewing the contact details.
Can anyone tell me which package is the culprit?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

lucas_54 said:


> After last nights debloat i get the 'Contact not found' message when i try viewing the contact details.
> Can anyone tell me which package is the culprit?

Click to collapse



That's because we got rid of Samsung contacts, phone and messages. I use Google apps, feel free to restore them if you prefer them


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> - Restart
> ...

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> - Restart
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid 

i came Straight into this post as i am in the need to save some battery from the bloody bloatware that samsung s putting in my s22 ultra, but i need to understand how this whole thing works cause i have been reading this and i need to make sure that this is to achieve a greater stanby time of more than 48 hours when the phone is only recieveing notifications and with mild usage. The reason that i am writting all these is because i bought a xiaomi poco x4 pro and the battery vs my s22 ultra when on idle and both on the same resoltution and adaptive brightness and adaptive smoothness setting 1-120hz , anyway both phones are on the same setting and xiaomi for heavens shake !!! if you can believe that in idle only receiving the same notifications as the s22 ultra lasted fro friday 6:30 pm till monday 4pm and samsung s22 ultra the top f the line suposingly and trully in many respects was only able to sustain on idle if you please no more than 18 hours !!! that made me think fusrther and research finding myself into this post of yours which i deeply appreciated and read line by line but since i have a long time to deal with rooting and new roms etc this method is for non rooted phones and its to get all the bloat out of the phone making sustaining an achievable if i saw correctly on your posts of 40 hours till recharge

1) But as per above steps and downloading adb appcontrol windows application , i am a bit confused if i need to go to system and load all the txt files like unistall12.txt  diasable GOS.txt ( what is GOS)? and the rest five txt files and then after aloading all these and unistalling them clearing the cache we need to run all the recommended adb optimasation commands above and lastly as a last step the recommended after update? could you please clarify , cause all the rest of the memeber are getting it and i feel a bit confused. 

2) I will also Donate of course and support your work as it is really usefull and i would like to know more, did you achieve getting how much of SOT and in general how long till you ended up recharging youe s22 ultra?? 

3) if you do follow and unista12.txt to uninstall and clear cache of all these services, are they still on the phone if you want to use and wake one up again? ( i know they are not being deleted from the phone and even after a restore they are going to be still  there but in ,y case what i am asking is basically we uninstall it and clear cache but if i want to run the service from my phone will it again be activated ? if yes, then what is the way to again go to a deep sleep and not eat and resources and hence battery once i am done and i am finished and close the app ? 

I know i wrote a bunch of stuff , i hope you can answer any of it in your spare time i would really appreciate it 

have a good night 

with respect 

Vas


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

Removed, check OP


----------



## almora9 (Aug 18, 2022)

hi..
max power saving mode is not working. which application do I need to activate. 
thanks..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> Hi Hamid
> 
> i came Straight into this post as i am in the need to save some battery from the bloody bloatware that samsung s putting in my s22 ultra, but i need to understand how this whole thing works cause i have been reading this and i need to make sure that this is to achieve a greater stanby time of more than 48 hours when the phone is only recieveing notifications and with mild usage. The reason that i am writting all these is because i bought a xiaomi poco x4 pro and the battery vs my s22 ultra when on idle and both on the same resoltution and adaptive brightness and adaptive smoothness setting 1-120hz , anyway both phones are on the same setting and xiaomi for heavens shake !!! if you can believe that in idle only receiving the same notifications as the s22 ultra lasted fro friday 6:30 pm till monday 4pm and samsung s22 ultra the top f the line suposingly and trully in many respects was only able to sustain on idle if you please no more than 18 hours !!! that made me think fusrther and research finding myself into this post of yours which i deeply appreciated and read line by line but since i have a long time to deal with rooting and new roms etc this method is for non rooted phones and its to get all the bloat out of the phone making sustaining an achievable if i saw correctly on your posts of 40 hours till recharge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i'm sorry to hear your experience isn't good, but, this thread is *EXACTLY *the answer to your problems.
1 - A - Thanks for stating your confusion, i fixed the distribution of the presets. Only "uninstalled" and "Disabled" are presets to apply on "ADB AppControl". Other files are commands to execute after renaming them to .bat files *as stated here*
B - GOS is Samsung's Game Optimization Service, a lot of controversy there, but to summe it all up, it messes up performance and battery, so we disable it (since we can't uninstall it)
C - Each command has a purpose, so please, make sure you clearly read the title, and the command itself, to know what to expect when applying it. Some improve performance, some save battery, some do both. Don't forget to go thru the recommended settings and fixes (TOP OP)
D - Before/After update, it is recommended to do some stuff to either avoid problems, or optimize your phone. It's optional, but recommended. Those either optimize battery, performance or clear residual files and cache.
2 - A - You don't need to donate (unless you want to of course) nobody ever donated to me actually.
B - These fixes all contribute to a better overall experience, other participants can testify of this, and you can also go thru the thread and you'll see people literally doubling their battery life after some debloating and disabling some features as recommended in OP (Including my own S22 exynos).
C - There's no specific value to estimate the improvement, to each their phone and their level of optimization (You can do some and not all of recommended optimizations)
3 - A - Uninstalled apps are not accessible, you can't "wake one up", that's why you have to *uncheck the services you need before uninstalling*. However, you can always "restore one up" if you like/need afterwards. Keep in mind that in the case of a factory reset, all apps will be restored automatically.
B - I personally don't use sleeping/deep sleeping apps/Power saving, as i judge debloating is far enough to save battery and let the system manage apps.
Hope i answered all your questions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

almora9 said:


> hi..
> max power saving mode is not working. which application do I need to activate.
> thanks..

Click to collapse



If you need that, then you surely done something wrong.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

HD call works fine with the latest preset, all ims apps unistalled


----------



## almora9 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you need that, then you surely done something wrong.

Click to collapse



güç tasarrufu çalışıyor ama max. güç çalışmıyor. resimdeki özellik.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

almora9 said:


> güç tasarrufu çalışıyor ama max. güç çalışmıyor. resimdeki özellik.

Click to collapse



Please, speak english


----------



## im71 (Aug 18, 2022)

rodken said:


> Check _this_ out.
> -- Google over the years introduce “App install optimization” in Google Play.
> -- Some folks _beg to differ_ in regard to assist in speeding up installation for apps from Google Play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

im71 said:


> Hi
> I remember there was an ADB command about fixing slow app installation, but I couldn't find it anywhere.
> Can someone pls provide the line?
> THX

Click to collapse



It's a setting, not ADB command, and it's still in OP.


----------



## almora9 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, speak english

Click to collapse



the power saver is working, but max. the power's not working. the property in the picture.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *THE GOAT IS BACK*​*I just switched to S22, i'm back. Expect news shortly
> Exynos S22 here, base model, as always. Also, i'm running Android 13 beta.*

Click to collapse



That's the news I've waited to hear. Why S22 base tho? isn't it 4 hours SOT device?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

oldredduck said:


> Hi, for those interested i attached my debloat list for S21+ 5G / T-Mobile provider from the Netherlands. It's update to the latest Aug 2022 update Android 12. Advice: check my list if you want to use it and uncheck those files/functions you use yourself. If you don't you have to restore/reïnstall these. Hope you like it and have a smooth S21+ phone at your hands.

Click to collapse



Are tou trying to create a thread within a thread ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> That's the news I've waited to hear. Why S22 base tho? isn't it 4 hours SOT device?

Click to collapse



It was a 3h SoT, got it to 6 now, still at it to improve it


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It was a 3h SoT, got it to 6 now, still at it to improve it

Click to collapse



I just applied your preset and I need help restoring some stuff.
1. how to restore the Device Control and Media output buttons ( picture attached)
2. Dolby atoms is missing


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 18, 2022)

wtf is this? the screen cuts in corner after debloat. S21 FE


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 18, 2022)

ANOTER IMAGE


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> wtf is this? the screen cuts in corner after debloat. S21 FE
> View attachment 5689421

Click to collapse



After restoring all apps and restart everything is normal. what causes this?


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 18, 2022)

S10+ Exynos, all day 4G on almost 9 hour SOT. Thats really amazing...
And if anyone ask this is my preset


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> After restoring all apps and restart everything is normal. what causes this?

Click to collapse



com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner

cutout apps could be fix this restore and reboot.
there is a few cutout apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I just applied your preset and I need help restoring some stuff.
> 1. how to restore the Device Control and Media output buttons ( picture attached)
> 2. Dolby atoms is missing
> View attachment 5689399

Click to collapse



You should have unchecked them before applying the preset, like recommended in OP.
To restore them, just look for them in the uninstalled tab.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> After restoring all apps and restart everything is normal. what causes this?

Click to collapse



Firstly, reboot normally.
Secondly, have you cleared cache partition and repaired apps ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner
> 
> cutout apps could be fix this restore and reboot.
> there is a few cutout apps

Click to collapse



Yes, emulation apps are responsible for that, but i never had that problem before and i always remove all emulation apps.


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hi, i'm sorry to hear your experience isn't good, but, this thread is *EXACTLY *the answer to your problems.
> 1 - A - Thanks for stating your confusion, i fixed the distribution of the presets. Only "uninstalled" and "Disabled" are presets to apply on "ADB AppControl". Other files are commands to execute after renaming them to .bat files *as stated here*
> B - GOS is Samsung's Game Optimization Service, a lot of controversy there, but to summe it all up, it messes up performance and battery, so we disable it (since we can't uninstall it)
> C - Each command has a purpose, so please, make sure you clearly read the title, and the command itself, to know what to expect when applying it. Some improve performance, some save battery, some do both. Don't forget to go thru the recommended settings and fixes (TOP OP)
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Hamid 

Thank you very much for the time taken and the effort in returning with these delightful converstation answers and clarifications this makes me to appreciate more the level of professionalism and intellectuallity that as a character you are and i respect that a lot.

First of all thank you for the clarifications i will investigate and go through each one of them , as i always use my samsg health to measure automaticaly my steps and that is i am going to keep, the rest i dont care at all. 

Furthermore i would like to ask more stuff and donate to you because the donation is going to be given in your website https://adbappcontrol.com/en/#download becase you developed sucha powerfull tool to save us from battery waste and drainage, i honestly sometimes if it wasnt for people like you to make this devices meaninful i wouldnt know what i would have done. 

Furthermore i want to concern myself with programming and dveloping but i  dint know where tostart of, i presume there is always time and place in our life for a change cause at the end of the day regardless what deveice you have, you need to have somthing that will work smooth and power adequetelly without running out of battery within 4 hours by taking photos, seriously this put me off big time. 

please let em know if i could message you an any personal email or anywhere you prefere there is a bunch to ask and learn from you buddy. 

by the way i have also the s22 ultra exynos version, in my language e-xynos means it taste sour ! like lemon taste, and that s what samsung is making us taste, luckily there are people like you that turn the sour to sweet and sour and even sweeter to give this device battery life and purpose.

A big thank you form heart! after 5 hour that i will back up my 340gb i will start all the processes as claerly explained by you and i will report with stats  and photos.

With Respect

Vas


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 18, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> Dear Hamid
> 
> Thank you very much for the time taken and the effort in returning with these delightful converstation answers and clarifications this makes me to appreciate more the level of professionalism and intellectuallity that as a character you are and i respect that a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I'm not the developer of ADB App Control*, i just use it because it's the simplest way to debloat Android devices. I'm sorry if i gave out the idea i was.
Thanks for the support and participation, and you're welcome too, i made this thread to help people.
And sure, you can DM me anytime right here in XDA.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Firstly, reboot normally.
> Secondly, have you cleared cache partition and repaired apps ?

Click to collapse



I did, still happening. Restored all "cutout" apps


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I did, still happening. Restored all "cutout" apps

Click to collapse



Nevermind, I don't know what it was but @AndroidWars preset fixes it


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> S10+ Exynos, all day 4G on almost 9 hour SOT. Thats really amazing...
> And if anyone ask this is my preset

Click to collapse



How get you get these SOT? I have more thean 260 apps disabled and i get max 6/7 hours SOT in wifi.. also have all adb commands done


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Nevermind, I don't know what it was but @AndroidWars preset fixes it

Click to collapse



Can you please check the culprit for us please?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> After restoring all apps and restart everything is normal. what causes this?

Click to collapse



All those new little Samsung system apps added since Pie... most shouldn't be touched. They modify the UI to be compatible with the newer OS versions.  I ignored disabling most them in 10 and used the ones disabled on my N10+/Pie variant as a template.  Actions have consequences...


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *I'm not the developer of ADB App Control*, i just use it because it's the simplest way to debloat Android devices. I'm sorry if i gave out the idea i was.
> Thanks for the support and participation, and you're welcome too, i made this thread to help people.
> And sure, you can DM me anytime right here in XDA.

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid, 

Doesnt matter if you are or you arent the developer the way that you jumped in to help means a lot to me and among ather people around here. 

now i have some critical question as i am not familiar with all this list of uninstall12. i basically want to keep my samsung health and NFC function for google passes and my watch to be connected as i have the galaxy watch 4, if i unistall all items of unistall12.txtx will that have any effect as i dodnt know which one i should leave untouched please.

Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 19, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> All those new little Samsung system apps added since Pie... most shouldn't be touched. They modify the UI to be compatible with the newer OS versions.  I ignored disabling most them in 10 and used the ones disabled on my N10+/Pie variant as a template.  Actions have consequences...

Click to collapse



I've always removed those man, never had a problem before, in any Android version. I don't think that's the problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 19, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> Hi Hamid,
> 
> Doesnt matter if you are or you arent the developer the way that you jumped in to help means a lot to me and among ather people around here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just look for those and uncheck them after you load the preset.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I've always removed those man, never had a problem before, in any Android version. I don't think that's the problem

Click to collapse



Unless you know or can verify what they do, they should left alone especially if not causing any trouble ie excessive resource use.  
There's a lot of little tricks these flagships do and some aren't well documented.  Messing with the UI blindly is not a good plan.


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just look for those and uncheck them after you load the preset.

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid 

i did these ones and then when i try to use the console from the adbapp controls how do i type them in the console window , just copy paste the below ?
RECOMMENDED ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​#BACKUP YOUR SETTINGS FIRST​- adb devices
- adb shell settings list global > global_stock.txt
- adb shell settings list system > system_stock.txt
- adb shell settings list secure > secure_stock.txt
If you want to check parameter's state, replace "put" with "get" and remove value.
Ex: For "animator_duration_scale"
- adb shell settings get global animator_duration_scale

Improve Display Performance​- adb shell wm reset
- adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 1.0
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0
- adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.4
- adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.4
- adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.4

Improve Power Management​- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
- adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250
- adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250
- adb shell settings put global app_restriction_enabled true
- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1

Disable Google Stuff​- adb shell settings put secure smartspace 0
- adb shell settings put secure systemui.google.opa_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system gearhead:driving_mode_settings_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put global hotword_detection_enabled 0

Disable Gestures​- adb shell settings put global ambient_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure aware_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure doze_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake_up 0
- adb shell settings put system lift_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0
- adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure silence_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure skip_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure one_handed_mode_activated 0
- adb shell settings put secure one_handed_mode_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0

Disable Sound & Vibration Feedback​- adb shell settings put global power_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure charging_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system charging_vibration_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system lockscreen_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system sound_effects_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system dtmf_tone 0
- adb shell settings put system haptic_feedback_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system haptic_feedback_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system hardware_haptic_feedback_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system media_vibration_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system notification_light_pulse 0

Improve Vibrations​- adb shell settings put system vibrate_when_ringing 1
- adb shell settings put system ring_vibration_intensity 3
- adb shell settings put system notification_vibration_intensity 3

Disable Screen Saver​- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_dock 0

Enable Progressive Ringtone​- adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1

Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity_permission_denied 1
- adb shell settings put system mcf_permission_denied 1

RAM Plus Configurations​- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16
Reboot and select desired RAM PLUS size from Settings, Battery section

in other words , do i have to run them individually cause i dnt see any action in the phone when i copy paste like the below format 
eg: - adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1 
or even like this 
eg: 
adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 19, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> How get you get these SOT? I have more thean 260 apps disabled and i get max 6/7 hours SOT in wifi.. also have all adb commands done

Click to collapse



I have 281 uninstalled apps. Sync off, almost everythings off. I'm using Outlook mail dont need sync on. Using samsung search bar instead Google search bar causing battery drain. Trying to have all the time Best battery life.


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Nevermind, I don't know what it was but @AndroidWars preset fixes it

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that if its fixed with my preset. There is only one thing on my preset. When u open keyboard settings crashing and working again. Clipboard uninstalled on my preset but keeps crashing when install again. Only settings crashing keyboard working flawlessly I will figured out one day which samsung app causing this issue.


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 19, 2022)

bindassever said:


> SOT drastic improvement.
> FHD
> Powersaving mode with 96Hz

Click to collapse



which one did you disable byt he way and you chieved that, are you suing a watch4 as well or not relaaly qurious to dod the same for some short of relief


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 19, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> Hi Hamid
> 
> i did these ones and then when i try to use the console from the adbapp controls how do i type them in the console window , just copy paste the below ?
> RECOMMENDED ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​#BACKUP YOUR SETTINGS FIRST​- adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid, 

false alarm i have discovered what i needed on how to run the above commands sorry for writting all the above, please ignore it


----------



## vrtsvas (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just look for those and uncheck them after you load the preset.

Click to collapse



RECOMMENDED ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​#BACKUP YOUR SETTINGS FIRST​- adb devices
- adb shell settings list global > global_stock.txt
- adb shell settings list system > system_stock.txt
- adb shell settings list secure > secure_stock.txt
If you want to check parameter's state, replace "put" with "get" and remove value.
Ex: For "animator_duration_scale"
- adb shell settings get global animator_duration_scale
Improve Display Performance​- adb shell wm reset
- adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 1.0
- adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0
- adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.4
- adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.4
- adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.4
Improve Power Management​- adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
- adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
- adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250
- adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250
- adb shell settings put global app_restriction_enabled true
- adb shell settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
- adb shell settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put system multicore_packet_scheduler 1
Disable Google Stuff​- adb shell settings put secure smartspace 0
- adb shell settings put secure systemui.google.opa_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system gearhead:driving_mode_settings_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put global hotword_detection_enabled 0
Disable Gestures​- adb shell settings put global ambient_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure aware_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure doze_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure double_tap_to_wake_up 0
- adb shell settings put system lift_to_wake 0
- adb shell settings put secure hush_gesture_used 0
- adb shell settings put secure volume_hush_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure silence_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure skip_gesture 0
- adb shell settings put secure wake_gesture_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure one_handed_mode_activated 0
- adb shell settings put secure one_handed_mode_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system master_motion 0
- adb shell settings put system motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_engine 0
- adb shell settings put system air_motion_wake_up 0
Disable Sound & Vibration Feedback​- adb shell settings put global power_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure charging_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system charging_vibration_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system lockscreen_sounds_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system sound_effects_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system dtmf_tone 0
- adb shell settings put system haptic_feedback_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put system haptic_feedback_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system hardware_haptic_feedback_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system media_vibration_intensity 0
- adb shell settings put system notification_light_pulse 0
Improve Vibrations​- adb shell settings put system vibrate_when_ringing 1
- adb shell settings put system ring_vibration_intensity 3
- adb shell settings put system notification_vibration_intensity 3
Disable Screen Saver​- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_enabled 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_sleep 0
- adb shell settings put secure screensaver_activate_on_dock 0
Enable Progressive Ringtone​- adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1
Disable Samsung Cross-Device Sync​- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity 0
- adb shell settings put system mcf_continuity_permission_denied 1
- adb shell settings put system mcf_permission_denied 1
RAM Plus Configurations​- adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16
Reboot and select desired RAM PLUS size from Settings, Battery section
in other words , do i have to run them individually cause i dnt see any action in the phone when i copy paste like the below format
eg: - adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1
or even like this
eg:
adb shell settings put global apply_ramping_ringer 1        
Hi Hamid, 

false alarm i have discovered what i needed on how to run the above commands sorry for writting all the above, please ignore it


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

why it thinks that I have 551 apps? I have like 250


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Also, do you think we can again make those disappear?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> View attachment 5689959
> why it thinks that I have 551 apps? I have like 250

Click to collapse



It optimizes also all disabled apps


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Do you guys use Thermal Guardian? To add restricted apps


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

@AndroidWars Is that new in August patch, or it because of the debloat?


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @AndroidWars Is that new in August patch, or it because of the debloat?
> 
> View attachment 5690069

Click to collapse



Nope debloat wont effect access permissions


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Nope debloat wont effect access permissions

Click to collapse



Also I need help, I can't make calls now with Samsung dialer, only get calls. I restored everything with the word "call" in it


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Even google dialer not working, calls disconnect after 1 sec


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 19, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Also I need help, I can't make calls now with Samsung dialer, only get calls. I restored everything with the word "call" in it

Click to collapse



I dont have any issue about calls. I'm using Google dialer (cause better then samsung spam calls) 
Restore "Call" and "ims" containing word apps 
And reboot


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I dont have any issue about calls. I'm using Google dialer (cause better then samsung spam calls)
> Restore "Call" and "ims" containing word apps
> And reboot

Click to collapse



I would use google dialer if it had record calls function


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I dont have any issue about calls. I'm using Google dialer (cause better then samsung spam calls)
> Restore "Call" and "ims" containing word apps
> And reboot

Click to collapse



Only ims app needed is ims service


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 19, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Only ims app needed is ims service

Click to collapse


@Roei.e  said to me with pm "ims" restored fixed his call issue.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

I found some software called "samfw frp tool" to change my CSC, this is the installed CSC on my firmware. Which one is the best? My current CSC is ILO so that not an option.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 19, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> which one did you disable byt he way and you chieved that, are you suing a watch4 as well or not relaaly qurious to dod the same for some short of relief

Click to collapse



There's a whole thread containing all possible tweaks, take a look at OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 19, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I dont have any issue about calls. I'm using Google dialer (cause better then samsung spam calls)
> Restore "Call" and "ims" containing word apps
> And reboot

Click to collapse



You don't need IMS apps, I get HD calls with Google phone app


----------



## GT19 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello, 

Is there anyone here who use some app that uses Google's TTS engine ("Speech Services" lately) to read aloud articles, books and stuff?
I switched to S20 FE recently from a much weaker phone (MI A1, with Snapdragon 625) and I am consistently facing a rather unpleasant problem on the new phone, that I don't think I ever experienced on the old one.

I use 2 apps @voice Aloud Reader and T2S to read news articles for me. 
The problem occurs whichever one is in use, so I think it has to do with the TTS engine not with either of the apps.
Whenever a text is being read and some other app is starting on the phone the reading process stops briefly and then continues. 
The pause can be as short as a few tenth of a second, but can also be a 2 or 3 seconds and anywhere in between.
It is rather annoying and don't think it is caused by the lack of horsepower on the S20 FE, given that my much less powerful old phone (Snapdragon 625 vs. 865) with a very similar set of apps installed, does NOT exhibit this behavior.

What could be wrong? What setting should I change to fix this?

(Before you ask or suggest: remove TTS engine updates, and data, reinstall and re-download language files has already been done several times and did not help. TTS engine version does not seem to matter eiher. )

Any help or idea is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sudhanshugrover (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm trying to run adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job on my S21 FE and it keeps saying 'Failure'.
Can someone please help?


----------



## Cryte-k (Aug 19, 2022)

Well I have an A52S and remove some applications from the list that was shared .. but now I see that the deep suspension of applications does not detect any application .. Disit the element related to that option?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 19, 2022)

sudhanshugrover said:


> I'm trying to run adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job on my S21 FE and it keeps saying 'Failure'.
> Can someone please help?

Click to collapse



Cause u have disabled battery optimaztion with adb command, restore it and it will work again


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 19, 2022)

Everything works perfectly for me now. Thanks all


----------



## Cellzor (Aug 19, 2022)

You seem to have removed this option from the OP, does it no longer work?
I intended to try CPU and refresh-rate limits now that I've some time to tinker with the device.


----------



## alixra (Aug 19, 2022)

My s22 ultra exynos gets heavily throttled when I use it while it is on charge.  Is there anyway I can by pass this throttling?  Thanks


----------



## groveliviu123 (Aug 19, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Cause u have disabled battery optimaztion with adb command, restore it and it will work again

Click to collapse



can you please give the command bro? im on s21


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 20, 2022)

groveliviu123 said:


> can you please give the command bro? im on s21

Click to collapse



Try *adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 1*


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 20, 2022)

Anyway to have visual voicemail work in the google phone app?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

S22 users​My unit outputs photos that are way too dark and shadows are literally black. Any idea what happened to HDR processing ?
Or are my eyes just still calibrated to the Pixel look ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

alixra said:


> My s22 ultra exynos gets heavily throttled when I use it while it is on charge.  Is there anyway I can by pass this throttling?  Thanks

Click to collapse



Impossible, since charging and using the phone both heat up the phone. It will stop charging at a certain point of heat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> You seem to have removed this option from the OP, does it no longer work?
> I intended to try CPU and refresh-rate limits now that I've some time to tinker with the device.

Click to collapse



What option ? Refresh rate limits no longer work in adaptive mode unfortunately. You can still set it to 96-96hz fixed refresh rate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Cause u have disabled battery optimaztion with adb command, restore it and it will work again

Click to collapse



That's not true, it has nothing to do with that. As suggested in OP, don't turn on adaptive battery as it increases battery usage.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

sudhanshugrover said:


> I'm trying to run adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job on my S21 FE and it keeps saying 'Failure'.
> Can someone please help?

Click to collapse



Install drivers, reboot and try again. It takes some tries


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I found some software called "samfw frp tool" to change my CSC, this is the installed CSC on my firmware. Which one is the best? My current CSC is ILO so that not an option.

Click to collapse



S21 and down, go with DBT. S22, EUX.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Even google dialer not working, calls disconnect after 1 sec

Click to collapse



That's odd, i use Google phone app, and i have 0 IMS apps installed. I even get HD calls


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @AndroidWars Is that new in August patch, or it because of the debloat?
> 
> View attachment 5690069

Click to collapse



Debloating doesn't remove permissions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

vrtsvas said:


> Hi Hamid
> 
> i did these ones and then when i try to use the console from the adbapp controls how do i type them in the console window , just copy paste the below ?
> RECOMMENDED ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​#BACKUP YOUR SETTINGS FIRST​- adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



Run them one by one, and remove the "-".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> View attachment 5689959
> why it thinks that I have 551 apps? I have like 250

Click to collapse



Lists all apps, Including uninstalled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Also, do you think we can again make those disappear?
> View attachment 5690047

Click to collapse



You can install remote support and disable it, but for the other one i still don't know


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

S21 FE UPDATE:
Battery is amazing so far 78% left 2 hours SOT and 1 hour Screen off.
Phone heating improved a lot, the phone used to casually start getting very warm while using it normal for browsing and texting.
I would call the debloating "too good to be true" because if we can delete all this crap why Samsung developers can't do it.. I guess they just don't want to.

Anyway huge thanks to @Hamid Chikh and @AndroidWars


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can install remote support and disable it, but for the other one i still don't know

Click to collapse



I tried but still it's in the settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I tried but still it's in the settings.

Click to collapse



Then Samsung is surely blocking it somewhere


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 20, 2022)

Google play system update gone from security tab after updating Google play store


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Google play system update gone from security tab after updating Google play store

Click to collapse



Reboot


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Then Samsung is surely blocking it somewhere

Click to collapse



screen casting still doesn't work


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Then Samsung is surely blocking it somewhere

Click to collapse



I believed it's still can be deleted from settings by using adb


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Google play system update gone from security tab after updating Google play store

Click to collapse



same bro it got removed for me too that's weird


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Also casting to other tv's doesn't work I'm trying to restore any softAP apps maybe that will fix it

EDIT: it didin't


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> same bro it got removed for me too that's weird

Click to collapse



Same on mine, it's gone.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 20, 2022)

yeah what happened lmao


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> yeah what happened lmao

Click to collapse



I also trying now to uninstall google play services, but it won't install it again

EDIT: I installed it but still google play system update is gone from settings


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Its a samsung side thing  prob


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Its a samsung side thing  prob

Click to collapse



No it's not, Google play system update is Google side thing


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

No bro you didn't understand, Samsung controls the software on their side and they can just remove the option to do a google side system update (which google controls) but again Samsung controls the options in the options menu.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 20, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> No bro you didn't understand, Samsung controls the software on their side and they can just remove the option to do a google side system update (which google controls) but again Samsung controls the options in the options menu.

Click to collapse



my friend have the same phone as I have S21 FE and he on the latest update but didn't debloat and he has the google play system update section


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> my friend have the same phone as I have S21 FE and he on the latest update but didn't debloat and he has the google play system update section

Click to collapse



well then if that's the case it's prob from the debloat but i didn't mean that when i said "samsung controls it "
but if you say that its the debloat it prob is


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 20, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> my friend have the same phone as I have S21 FE and he on the latest update but didn't debloat and he has the google play system update section

Click to collapse



Dont think its debloat ive had the same preset for a while and it was there


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 20, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> Dont think its debloat ive had the same preset for a while and it was there

Click to collapse



Me too but it might be samsung detecting it in some way bc he said that his friend's phone is the same wo the debloat it happend recently so he might have cheacked that before the google sys update was removed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 21, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Same on mine, it's gone.View attachment 5691501

Click to collapse



Can't be because of debloating, i still have it here.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 21, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I also trying now to uninstall google play services, but it won't install it again
> 
> EDIT: I installed it but still google play system update is gone from settings

Click to collapse



It's device admin, under security


----------



## charlene17 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi
with an eyesight almost gone because of a worsened glaucoma during the covid bullshit I've applied your optimization guide restricted to only parameters : no apps/google/social/adb/etc optimization.

Before I had a responsive phone with a 3 taps zoom working. Now I have a less responsive one with a   -  s h i t t y  -    zoom window. I've gone backwards the parameters optimization with no luck. Someone has a faint idea about what happened ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Install drivers, reboot and try again. It takes some tries

Click to collapse



The problem is that an adb commando line in OP disables battery optimiaztion, disabling it causes the adb commando "bg-dexopt-job" not work.


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can't be because of debloating, i still have it here.

Click to collapse



Same still have it there. @Roei.e


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 21, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Same still have it there. @Roei.e

Click to collapse



How did you get it back? Its still not visible on my phone


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 21, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Same still have it there. @Roei.e

Click to collapse



I saw now on Samsung members, also other people don't see it anymore. Probably Samsung thing


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 21, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> How did you get it back? Its still not visible on my phone

Click to collapse



Try to uninstall updates Google apps and update again. Maybe u get it back.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 21, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I saw now on Samsung members, also other people don't see it anymore. Probably Samsung thing

Click to collapse


https://9to5google.com/2022/08/20/check-google-play-system-updates-pixel/ 

news on it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 21, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> The problem is that an adb commando line in OP disables battery optimiaztion, disabling it causes the adb commando "bg-dexopt-job" not work.

Click to collapse



1 Yes, there is an adb to disable battery optimization in OP.
2 It has nothing to do with battery boost.
3 I have battery optimization disabled and boost works fine for me.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 21, 2022)

charlene17 said:


> Hi
> with an eyesight almost gone because of a worsened glaucoma during the covid bullshit I've applied your optimization guide restricted to only parameters : no apps/google/social/adb/etc optimization.
> 
> Before I had a responsive phone with a 3 taps zoom working. Now I have a less responsive one with a   -  s h i t t y  -    zoom window. I've gone backwards the parameters optimization with no luck. Someone has a faint idea about what happened ?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, never experienced that. There's no adb command to make the phone slower, especially not s h i t t y.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 21, 2022)

Moe2003 said:


> https://9to5google.com/2022/08/20/check-google-play-system-updates-pixel/
> 
> news on it

Click to collapse



+1
I just lost mine


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

Amm, is there anything in debloat related to Samsung weather and location check? Because it doesn't find my location in weather app, or it takes too long


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 22, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Try to uninstall updates Google apps and update again. Maybe u get it back.

Click to collapse



Google's getting f l i m s y


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Amm, is there anything in debloat related to Samsung weather and location check? Because it doesn't find my location in weather app, or it takes too long

Click to collapse



Set Manuel location dont use GPS on weather widget. Gps/location draining battery


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Set Manuel location dont use GPS on weather widget. Gps/location draining battery

Click to collapse



Yes but I travel a lot so I need it


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

Anyway it seems like it doesn't check location.. what to restore


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Anyway it seems like it doesn't check location.. what to restore

Click to collapse



I dont know. Restore contain location words apps. If didnt work try to search on Google one by one 'what  is "package name" ... Restore location relevant apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Amm, is there anything in debloat related to Samsung weather and location check? Because it doesn't find my location in weather app, or it takes too long

Click to collapse



It works fine for me till now, it might be an app bug ? Try resetting the app


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It works fine for me till now, it might be an app bug ? Try resetting the app

Click to collapse





I tried resetting, but it doesn't even show the gps icon. I checked gps with members app and it does work there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> View attachment 5693185
> I tried resetting, but it doesn't even show the gps icon. I checked gps with members app and it does work there

Click to collapse



Are you sure the app has permission?


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Are you sure the app has permission?

Click to collapse



Yes it does, I reapplied the permission also


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 22, 2022)

Fixed it, restored com.samsung.android.location


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 22, 2022)

Updated OP and Presets now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 22, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Fixed it, restored com.samsung.android.location

Click to collapse



Weird that weather app is the only app requiring that app.


----------



## Daniel Gringo (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi guys, S21 FE here, does anyone of you have some kind of a safe debloat list by any chance? I mean, I used the Uninstalled13 list, but after that, I didnt get internet via hotspot (fixed), retouch in gallery not working (fixed), calendar was not syncing (fixed) and now in the morning, the phone seems to be stuck in battery save mode, even though I have not activated or pushed any and I have to turn the mode off manually. This issue Im still investigating..


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 23, 2022)

Daniel Gringo said:


> Hi guys, S21 FE here, does anyone of you have some kind of a safe debloat list by any chance? I mean, I used the Uninstalled13 list, but after that, I didnt get internet via hotspot (fixed), retouch in gallery not working (fixed), calendar was not syncing (fixed) and now in the morning, the phone seems to be stuck in battery save mode, even though I have not activated or pushed any and I have to turn the mode off manually. This issue Im still investigating..

Click to collapse



These not working unistalled my preset.           its safe I'm using daily. Everythings working great. Improved my battery. S10+ Exynos

Bixby Routines, all Bixby apps not working
Knox & secure folder not working
Volte not working
Nfc not working
Samsung pay not working
Soundalive dolby atmos always working
Samsung dex not working

Other things working


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

Daniel Gringo said:


> Hi guys, S21 FE here, does anyone of you have some kind of a safe debloat list by any chance? I mean, I used the Uninstalled13 list, but after that, I didnt get internet via hotspot (fixed), retouch in gallery not working (fixed), calendar was not syncing (fixed) and now in the morning, the phone seems to be stuck in battery save mode, even though I have not activated or pushed any and I have to turn the mode off manually. This issue Im still investigating..

Click to collapse



I had same problems, then I used @AndroidWars preset it was better but still some calls problem and gps problems, I guess the S21 fe is sensitive lol.
I have my prest for my s21 fe with 199 uninstalled apps if you interested.


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 23, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I had same problems, then I used @AndroidWars preset it was better but still some calls problem and gps problems, I guess the S21 fe is sensitive lol.
> I have my prest for my s21 fe with 199 uninstalled apps if you i

Click to collapse



199 uninstalled apps and u have problems i have like 249 uninstalled lol


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Daniel Gringo said:


> Hi guys, S21 FE here, does anyone of you have some kind of a safe debloat list by any chance? I mean, I used the Uninstalled13 list, but after that, I didnt get internet via hotspot (fixed), retouch in gallery not working (fixed), calendar was not syncing (fixed) and now in the morning, the phone seems to be stuck in battery save mode, even though I have not activated or pushed any and I have to turn the mode off manually. This issue Im still investigating..

Click to collapse



There's no "safe" preset, to each their level of debloating. You have to create your own depending on your needs. See the preset in OP, uninstalled12, that's my safe and daily preset.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> 199 uninstalled apps and u have problems i have like 249 uninstalled lol

Click to collapse



I'm at 342 apps uninstalled, as preset in OP


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> 199 uninstalled apps and u have problems i have like 249 uninstalled lol

Click to collapse



199 apps uninstalled is after I fixed all the problems. Before it was 279


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

Also not all the apps did problems, I also didn't uninstall some because I use them


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 23, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> 199 uninstalled apps and u have problems i have like 249 uninstalled lol

Click to collapse



And phone is runin smooth af


Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm at 342 apps uninstalled, as preset in OP

Click to collapse



Damn thats amazing


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

How is your experience with the s22? @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 23, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  can you not do the samsung adb recommended settings tab in a .txt file i liked when it was on the first page without any hassle thank you!


----------



## wilsonbstian (Aug 23, 2022)

After some heavy debloating and uninstalling, my mobile data are not working anymore, i ald rebooted my phone, do the airplane mode tricks.., but still not turning on, please help


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> 199 apps uninstalled is after I fixed all the problems. Before it was 279

Click to collapse



More accurately you fixed all the problems you found...  not the end of the story.
Some functionality you may never realized you lost.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> More accurately you fixed all the problems you found...  not the end of the story.
> Some functionality you may never realized you lost.

Click to collapse



Man if you are not happy with the debloating you can leave


----------



## rodken (Aug 23, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> After some heavy debloating and uninstalling, my mobile data are not working anymore, i ald rebooted my phone, do the airplane mode tricks.., but still not turning on, please help

Click to collapse



Please refer to the `'disclaimer'` from the OP.
-- Worst case scenario 
Prepare for a factory reset.​


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 23, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Man if you are not happy with the debloating you can leave

Click to collapse



Bum advise.  Disabling that many items will cause issues for many users.  Doubt you even know what half of what you disabled do or their dependencies are if any.

You can list what each one does specifically.
List all known dependencies.


----------



## skiku (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi guys,

One question, with zram disabled, which is the best amount of RAM plus?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

It seems that my guide is getting famous 









						How to Change Android Device Settings via ADB Commands
					

In this comprehensive tutorial, we will show you the detailed steps to change your Android device settings via ADB Commands.




					www.droidwin.com


----------



## rodken (Aug 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems that my guide is getting famous
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More than you know.

These commands are clearly not limited to Samsung.
-- I took the liberty of _throwing whatever will stick_ on 3 different devices e.g., `Samsung Galaxy Nexus`, `LG G2`, `OnePlus 8` and `2016 Pixel XL`.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

rodken said:


> More than you know.

Click to collapse



I never thought of that actually, i only do this to help people. I'm updating ADB settings now actually


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey @Hamid Chikh the new ADB settings text is pretty confusing with so many changes and many of them are duplicates within the same text. would it be possible to allow collaboration from the users to explain what each one does and clean it up? you could upload it on github


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One question, with zram disabled, which is the best amount of RAM plus?

Click to collapse



Already discussed that, chack RAM Plus post in this thread


----------



## DrRazee95 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Sembra che la mia guida stia diventando famosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Spoiler



se eseguo questi comandi in modo indipendente quando mi riprendo?



*Mod. Translation*: if i run these commands independently when do i recover?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> @Hamid Chikh  can you not do the samsung adb recommended settings tab in a .txt file i liked when it was on the first page without any hassle thank you!

Click to collapse



You rename it to .bat file and just execute with a click, which is less of a hassle actually


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 23, 2022)

just like there are collaborative debloat lists on GitHub you can do the same thing with adb settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

There you go, all adb commands are back in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> After some heavy debloating and uninstalling, my mobile data are not working anymore, i ald rebooted my phone, do the airplane mode tricks.., but still not turning on, please help

Click to collapse



You surely did something wrong, try reinstalling everything then going back at it again. Keep in mind, what you see in OP is my personal daily setup, you think i'd just disable mobile data for my self ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> And phone is runin smooth af
> 
> Damn thats amazing

Click to collapse



It's the preset in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> How is your experience with the s22? @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Battery is bad, camera is very bad. I miss my Pixel 6.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery is bad, camera is very bad. I miss my Pixel 6.

Click to collapse



Camera is bad?? how is that possible


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 23, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> Camera is bad?? how is that possible

Click to collapse



Pixel is far superior in camera department, in every imagineable situation


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello everyone! How's possible that disabling "battery optimisation" actually improves battery life? Can someone confirm?


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Pixel is far superior in camera department, in every imagineable situation

Click to collapse



Install gcam camera mod lol its far better then the stock processing DO IT!!!.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
1. All adb setting changes are found in the settings app?
2. We used to keep 2 apps for software update, the one with the purple icon and one with green, why are we getting rid of the green one now?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

The fix for Google play update not showing up coming soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562180090024366080


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Install gcam camera mod lol its far better then the stock processing DO IT!!!.

Click to collapse



Tried it, it was worse! What version are you using ? I'm on exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Hello everyone! How's possible that disabling "battery optimisation" actually improves battery life? Can someone confirm?

Click to collapse



We already discussed that, please refer to the search option in the thread


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Tried it, it was worse! What version are you using ? I'm on exynos

Click to collapse



Im using urnxys 7.3 mod also im not sure about how i wrote the devs name lol im on qualcom and currently using a mid range phone


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 24, 2022)

Its on gcam hub btw


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Im using urnxys 7.3 mod also im not sure about how i wrote the devs name lol im on qualcom and currently using a mid range phone

Click to collapse



Well, GCam ports on Samsung phones just suck.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

As stated in last updated OP, setting online manual to 0 makes it disappear from settings menu


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Well, GCam ports on Samsung phones just suc

Click to collapse



Yes they do especially on exynos chips they really suck for them


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 24, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Yes they do especially on exynos chips they really suck for them

Click to collapse



Stock cam is the only choice, and it's BAD compared to Pixel


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As stated in last updated OP, setting online manual to 0 makes it disappear from settings menu
> 
> View attachment 5694883

Click to collapse



This isn't working on the S21 Ultra Snapdragon T-Mobile variant. After setting to 0 even after a restart it still shows manual


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Stock cam is the only choice, and it's BAD compared to Pixel

Click to collapse



have a look at the stable versions of Gcam mods here: https://www.celsoazevedo.com/files/android/google-camera/dev-suggested/ * (its in gcam hub btw)*


----------



## nicholas64 (Aug 24, 2022)

...


----------



## KAngelo (Aug 24, 2022)

Great to have you back Hamid Chikh.

After applying the ADB commands in op, i experience a popup when I copy/pase text like "Message selected". I have tried finding the culprint but whitout luck. Any1 experience the same? And know how to disable it?


----------



## ** A - R ** (Aug 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery is bad, camera is very bad. I miss my Pixel 6.

Click to collapse



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز، لعلكم بخير

How is the Sim Network signal reception compared to Pixel 6 ?


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> We already discussed that, please refer to the search option in the thread

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

In the latest commands, you've added: adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0

Does this disable zram? If so, why disable it? Isn't it much faster than anything else since it's the built in RAM compared to other type of storage?


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> In the latest commands, you've added: adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0
> 
> Does this disable zram? If so, why disable it? Isn't it much faster than anything else since it's the built in RAM compared to other type of storage?

Click to collapse



Keep in mind the `theory` behind ZRAM

-- If said device has 3GB+ of RAM, definitely not.

ZRAM compresses part of the RAM. Of course, this costs CPU time while increasing your effective RAM. If you have a very low amount of RAM with a powerful processor, then it may be worth it. Otherwise, it _might_ _or will_ slow your device down under heavy usage.​​Some would argue that ZRAM is only useful if one has very little RAM and a decently powerful CPU and that the downside of ZRAM is that it uses some CPU for compression unless the device is equipped with a halfway decent CPU [to each his own].​​_N.B. If You have loads of RAM and a midrange CPU. You can choose to leave it off._​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

** A - R ** said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز، لعلكم بخير
> 
> How is the Sim Network signal reception compared to Pixel 6 ?

Click to collapse



Pixel 6 is bad in that field, that's for sure, even Google admitted that since it's a hardware problem, i think Google just cheaps out on components. Samsung doesn't do that in my opinion, at least it never did in my experience. For S22 it's still too early to judge


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

KAngelo said:


> Great to have you back Hamid Chikh.
> 
> After applying the ADB commands in op, i experience a popup when I copy/pase text like "Message selected". I have tried finding the culprint but whitout luck. Any1 experience the same? And know how to disable it?

Click to collapse



I don't understand the problem, try restoring "clipboard" apps


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> Keep in mind the `theory` behind ZRAM
> 
> -- If said device has 3GB+ of RAM, definitely not.
> 
> ZRAM compresses part of the RAM. Of course, this costs CPU time while increasing your effective RAM. If you have a very low amount of RAM with a powerful processor, then it may be worth it. Otherwise, it _might_ _or will_ slow your device down under heavy usage.​​Some would argue that ZRAM is only useful if one has very little RAM and a decently powerful CPU and that the downside of ZRAM is that it uses some CPU for compression unless the device is equipped with a halfway decent CPU [to each his own].​​_N.B. If You have loads of RAM and a midrange CPU. You can choose to leave it off._​

Click to collapse



I would keep it at 2GB system default when setting the Ram+, disabling Zram is totally useless in my opinion. I'm using a T-Mobile Samsung S21 Ultra Snapdragon variant so disabling Zram on this phone regardless of it having 12GB of ram is totally useless in my opinion. Setting the Ram+ to 1GB I notice causes small lags. Opening apps and scrolling causes small hangs. Setting the Ram+ back to 2GB being the systems lowest safest setting made the small hangs and lags go away. Disabling Zram may not be good especially if you are a multitasker. This is an old Myth now i see more and more in this forum.....Keep that Zram talk at PC level not on a Samsung android phone level.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> Keep in mind the `theory` behind ZRAM
> 
> -- If said device has 3GB+ of RAM, definitely not.
> 
> ZRAM compresses part of the RAM. Of course, this costs CPU time while increasing your effective RAM. If you have a very low amount of RAM with a powerful processor, then it may be worth it. Otherwise, it _might_ _or will_ slow your device down under heavy usage.​​Some would argue that ZRAM is only useful if one has very little RAM and a decently powerful CPU and that the downside of ZRAM is that it uses some CPU for compression unless the device is equipped with a halfway decent CPU [to each his own].​​_N.B. If You have loads of RAM and a midrange CPU. You can choose to leave it off._​

Click to collapse



Thank you for the answer. I disabled it but after a restart, DevCheck still says the device is using around 1.3GB of Zram. Is this a bug?

On another note, with the previous adb optimizations in OP, my A75 was able to go down to 0.3% of off screen battery usage according to batteryguru but now that I have applied most of the current adb optimizations, including the 3rd "After Update" point, the battery started draining much faster while offscreen and is consistently sitting at 3.7-3.9%. There is a stark difference between both configurations. What might be the reason for that?


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Thank you for the answer. I disabled it but after a restart, DevCheck still says the device is using around 1.3GB of Zram. Is this a bug?
> 
> On another note, with the previous adb optimizations in OP, my A75 was able to go down to 0.3% of off screen battery usage according to batteryguru but now that I have applied most of the current adb optimizations, including the 3rd "After Update" point, the battery started draining much faster while offscreen and is consistently sitting at 3.7-3.9%. There is a stark difference between both configurations. What might be the reason for that?

Click to collapse



If you disable ZRAM then might want to disable SWAP along with it. 

Since RAM plus is a rehash of the memory paging that already exists in most operating systems including Android, you're attempt to utilizing any ADB optimization(s) _might or might not be_ interfering with the way that your device handles your request(s).

If you are rooted, you can try `Set Edit` app and grant permission of global table then scroll down and you will see `zram_enabled=1`, change it to `zram_enabled=0`


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> I would keep it at 2GB system default when setting the Ram+, disabling Zram is totally useless in my opinion. I'm using a T-Mobile Samsung S21 Ultra Snapdragon variant so disabling Zram on this phone regardless of it having 12GB of ram is totally useless in my opinion. Setting the Ram+ to 1GB I notice causes small lags. Opening apps and scrolling causes small hangs. Setting the Ram+ back to 2GB being the systems lowest safest setting made the small hangs and lags go away. Disabling Zram may not be good especially if you are a multitasker. This is an old Myth now i see more and more in this forum.....Keep that Zram talk at PC level not on a Samsung android phone level.

Click to collapse



Off-Topic

When you mention `PC`, that term can be bit ambiguous. I remembered back in the days when Apple itself has used the term 'PC' to refer to Windows-based machines, as opposed to its own computers, which are called "Macs".

_N.B.: Again - to each his own._


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> If you disable ZRAM then might want to disable SWAP along with it.
> 
> Since RAM plus is a rehash of the memory paging that already exists in most operating systems including Android, you're attempt to utilizing any ADB optimization(s) _might or might not be_ interfering with the way that your device handles your request(s).
> 
> If you are rooted, you can try `Set Edit` app and grant permission of global table then scroll down and you will see `zram_enabled=1`, change it to `zram_enabled=0`

Click to collapse



After a few years of rooting, I've slowly switched to using adb and tried to not root my devices. The "adb shell settings get global zram_enabled returns" a "0", so zram should be disabled. By disabling SWAP, do you mean setting RAM Plus to 0?

As a side note, BatteryGuru reports the device is in deep sleep only 50% of the off screen time, while it used to be 90% from before the latest optimizations.


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> After a few years of rooting, I've slowly switched to using adb and tried to not root my devices. The "adb shell settings get global zram_enabled returns" a "0", so zram should be disabled. By disabling SWAP, do you mean setting RAM Plus to 0?
> 
> As a side note, BatteryGuru reports the device is in deep sleep only 50% of the off screen time, while it used to be 90% from before the latest optimizations.

Click to collapse



I don't know if you read _this_ post for further indulgence, but regarding SWAP, if you are not rooted leave well enough alone.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 25, 2022)

Hamid should mention some ADB tweaks may not work with unrooted devices and therefore if your device is rooted you should use care when understanding and knowing what your disabling. The SetEdit app can only edit so much regardless on unrooted devices. Not everything will work. I tried to disable the online manual in settings through setedit.... turns out you have to be rooted for it to dissappear.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> I don't know if you read _this_ post for further indulgence, but regarding SWAP, if you are not rooted leave well enough alone.

Click to collapse



I've read that post. Please further explain what you mean by "leave well enough alone". I'm not a native english speaker so sometimes things get lost in translation.


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> I've read that post. Please further explain what you mean by "leave well enough alone". I'm not a native english speaker so sometimes things get lost in translation.

Click to collapse



In your case since you're not rooted



Spoiler: Leave Well Enough Alone



to allow something to stay as it is because doing more might make things worse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> Hamid should mention some ADB tweaks may not work with unrooted devices and therefore if your device is rooted you should use care when understanding and knowing what your disabling. The SetEdit app can only edit so much regardless on unrooted devices. Not everything will work. I tried to disable the online manual in settings through setedit.... turns out you have to be rooted for it to dissappear.

Click to collapse



All adb commands in OP work with my device, I'm not rooted.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> After a few years of rooting, I've slowly switched to using adb and tried to not root my devices. The "adb shell settings get global zram_enabled returns" a "0", so zram should be disabled. By disabling SWAP, do you mean setting RAM Plus to 0?
> 
> As a side note, BatteryGuru reports the device is in deep sleep only 50% of the off screen time, while it used to be 90% from before the latest optimizations.

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it, OneUI 5 beta 2 just dropped, and it allows to disable RP natively


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

If anyone wants to try/join OneUI 5 beta, here's the link.
Just download the zip, place it in ADB folder, and run "adb sideload xxx.zip"








						[ENDED][OneUI 5 Beta] (Exynos) Galaxy S22/S22+/S22 Ultra Beta Thread
					

As there is currently no beta thread for the Exynos Version of the S22/S22+/S22U, I created this thread.  You can post here the Update.zip Links and discuss about the beta.  The Beta has started today in Germany, other markets should follow soon...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All adb commands in OP work with my device, I'm not rooted.

Click to collapse



I don't get it then why the S21 Ultra Snapdragon doesn't have a lot of those commands working. I even tried completely deleting the online manual to see it made no difference. I don't know if it's me or T-Mobile. Something is stuck built into the framework.


----------



## rodken (Aug 25, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> I don't get it then why the S21 Ultra Snapdragon doesn't have a lot of those commands working. I even tried completely deleting the online manual to see it made no difference. I don't know if it's me or T-Mobile. Something is stuck built into the framework.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the `pm uninstall -k --user 0 <package-name>` command?

_N.B.: *Usually*, [but not limited to all devices] any error message if ADB was unsuccessful might indicate that root is required or there is no such application?_


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 25, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> I would keep it at 2GB system default when setting the Ram+, disabling Zram is totally useless in my opinion. I'm using a T-Mobile Samsung S21 Ultra Snapdragon variant so disabling Zram on this phone regardless of it having 12GB of ram is totally useless in my opinion. Setting the Ram+ to 1GB I notice causes small lags. Opening apps and scrolling causes small hangs. Setting the Ram+ back to 2GB being the systems lowest safest setting made the small hangs and lags go away. Disabling Zram may not be good especially if you are a multitasker. This is an old Myth now i see more and more in this forum.....Keep that Zram talk at PC level not on a Samsung android phone level.

Click to collapse



Interesting.
2gb sounds reasonable, maybe 3.  Zram is set to 2.5gb on my stock N10+ Snap/PIE; it runs snappy fast, boots fast and gets excellent battery life. Never run out of ram.
Although it appears to have a lot of headroom I'm inclined to let it be...  you should be able to exploit it more on the newer chipsets.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> Have you tried the `pm uninstall -k --user 0 <package-name>` command?
> 
> _N.B.: *Usually*, [but not limited to all devices] any error message if ADB was unsuccessful might indicate that root is required or there is no such application?_

Click to collapse



Never had that, all adb commands work fine for me. If it doesn't for you, the setting is just not supported/compatible.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Interesting.
> 2gb sounds reasonable, maybe 3.  Zram is set to 2.5gb on my stock N10+ Snap/PIE; it runs snappy fast, boots fast and gets excellent battery life. Never run out of ram.
> Although it appears to have a lot of headroom I'm inclined to let it be...  you should be able to exploit it more on the newer chipsets.
> View attachment 5696209

Click to collapse



You're rooted, you can disable swap at the system level, you don't need adb optimisations.


----------



## Klaudas (Aug 26, 2022)

Multicore Packet Scheduler: DISABLED

Sorry maybe I've missed something but why this option is disabled in suggestions now? I think it was an opposite


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 26, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> Multicore Packet Scheduler: DISABLED
> 
> Sorry maybe I've missed something but why this option is disabled in suggestions now? I think it was an opposite

Click to collapse



Had something to do about Snapdragon devices not having this option, no such feature exists on Snapdragon devices. You can probably change this setting on the Exynos variant as it was an extra feature.


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're rooted, you can disable swap at the system level, you don't need adb optimisations.

Click to collapse



Hamid can you help me with not being able to cast to tv's from google photos and apps that use casting? If it works on your device can you send me the list of system apps installed on ur device for comparision? Thx @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Iaminmohamadi (Aug 26, 2022)

This script does everything and more with a bit of error handling that makes things easier for people new to adb and usb debugging

- It can save your stock settings
- It can Apply recommend settings (the previous adb recommendations in this thread) or your preferred settings which you can copy from here and paste in a text file as explained in the script
- It can clear cache, do the adb command for battery optimization, apply speed profile to all the apps, disable Samsung GOS
- It can handle errors like cable problems or unauthorized usb debugging (and some other errors) to some extent
- There's also an option for booting into recovery mode

Just paste it in the same folder as adb.exe and run it (no run as administrator needed)

It's better if you run it as .cmd but .bat also works


----------



## rodken (Aug 26, 2022)

Iaminmohamadi said:


> This script does everything and more with a bit of error handling that makes things easier for people new to adb and usb debugging
> 
> - It can save your stock settings
> - It can Apply recommend settings (the previous adb recommendations in this thread) or your preferred settings which you can copy from here and paste in a text file as explained in the script
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you at liberty of converting this into a shell script?


----------



## Iaminmohamadi (Aug 26, 2022)

rodken said:


> Are you at liberty of converting this into a shell script?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I'm not that familiar with shell script
Even if I somehow manage to translate the syntax I've got no way to properly test it
But the script is simple enough to use wineconsole to run it
I'm not sure though


----------



## InfamousMykol (Aug 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As stated in last updated OP, setting online manual to 0 makes it disappear from settings menu
> 
> View attachment 5694883

Click to collapse



Didn't find this command, can u send it pls?


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 28, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh new changes? What's new


----------



## Emre67511 (Aug 28, 2022)

Heewit said:


> Hi there. I just noticed that my auto restart feature haven't been working for 3 months. I just wonder if anything in the guide could cause it ? I have it enabled but for some reason It just doesn't restart the device as scheduled.

Click to collapse



Did you find the solution ? Because I have the same problem


----------



## Huyqwerty (Aug 28, 2022)

Sir, just asking why did you update the post ?
The one I saw few months ago was better(my opinion, please don't hate me)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 28, 2022)

Heewit said:


> Hi there. I just noticed that my auto restart feature haven't been working for 3 months. I just wonder if anything in the guide could cause it ? I have it enabled but for some reason It just doesn't restart the device as scheduled.

Click to collapse



I'm on beta 2 and it seems that feature isn't available anymore. Might be why they just disabled it ? In the meantime, you can try restoring any "SCPM" and "SDHMS" apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 28, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Did you find the solution ? Because I have the same problem

Click to collapse



Check latest post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Didn't find this command, can u send it pls?

Click to collapse



It's in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 28, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> Multicore Packet Scheduler: DISABLED
> 
> Sorry maybe I've missed something but why this option is disabled in suggestions now? I think it was an opposite

Click to collapse



I did new tests in S22, feel free to try yourself and report back results to everyone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 28, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Hamid can you help me with not being able to cast to tv's from google photos and apps that use casting? If it works on your device can you send me the list of system apps installed on ur device for comparision? Thx @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



I presume your already tried to restore screenshare, smart view and cast apps before posting ?


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Aug 28, 2022)

Okay, applied all settings through the script that @laminmohamadi posted above, phone feels snappier, probably because of the animaton scales reduced, willing to test the battery life, cheers!


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I presume your already tried to restore screenshare, smart view and cast apps before posting ?

Click to collapse



Yes and by saying cast apps wdym?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 29, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Yes and by saying cast apps wdym?

Click to collapse



Apps that have "cast" in them, including smartview


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apps that have "cast" in them, including smartview

Click to collapse



Sure yes i did


----------



## Reicoler (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Apps that have "cast" in them, including smartview

Click to collapse



Also um im sure that i might not have all of the apps backed up (thats a long story) so can you send me the package names of the cast apps so ill be able to test it? Or if youve got another solution that would be good


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

Not sure what happened. I might be to high to realize my Reserved ram changed from 1.9 to 2. How could of this have happened and why the sudden change  let me add that it keeps flipping between 1.9 and 2.... seems to change back to 2 reserved when I clean the ram and then respectively drops to 1.9. No bloat disabled, this has never happened before.


----------



## rodken (Aug 29, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> Not sure what happened. I might be to high to realize my Reserved ram changed from 1.9 to 2. How could of this have happened and why the sudden change  let me add that it keeps flipping between 1.9 and 2....

Click to collapse



The general idea behind *Reserved Mem/RAM* means that the storage space is set aside by a technology for its use. The idea is that memory reserved for a specific process _sometimes background apps_ cannot be used by other processes.

Observe which app(s) is/are running in the background and watch how the number(s) might fluctuate when you test the theory.

There is also the case of how the RAM used falls into the "Reserved-used by OS" conundrum.

_N.B.: RAM info > Settings > Developer mode > Running services_


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

rodken said:


> The general idea behind *Reserved Mem/RAM* means that the storage space is set aside by a technology for its use. The idea is that memory reserved for a specific process _sometimes background apps_ cannot be used by other processes.
> 
> Observe which app(s) is/are running in the background and watch how the number(s) might fluctuate when you test the theory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I spend day and night tweaking my phone non stop keep trying to find new tweaks..... I'm an old timer XDA member. Been here since the days of my Samsung Infuse 4G. Samsung has come long ways, but all this newer stuff they keep adding is frustrating and not as easy as it was back then.


----------



## rodken (Aug 29, 2022)

CleverAxiom said:


> I spend day and night tweaking my phone non stop keep trying to find new tweaks..... I'm an old timer XDA member. Been here since the days of my Samsung Infuse 4G. Samsung has come long ways, but all this newer stuff they keep adding is frustrating and not as easy as it was back then.

Click to collapse



I would agree that most of the skins that the majority of manufacturers slap on top of pure Android leave a lot to be desired considering the fact that most if not all skins are arguably more of a novelty with performance issues.

Hence, the reason why some folks prefer a `Custom ROM` over so-called `Stock ROM`.

Factory resetting every time something catastrophic occurs is not an option and not everyone has the patience or need to root his/her device just to clear the _data cobwebs_ left behind by some of these additional designs and functionality tweaks.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

rodken said:


> I would agree that most of the skins that the majority of manufacturers slap on top of pure Android leave a lot to be desired considering the fact that most if not all skins are arguably more of a novelty with performance issues.
> 
> Hence, the reason why some folks prefer a `Custom ROM` over so-called `Stock ROM`.
> 
> Factory resetting every time something catastrophic occurs is not an option.

Click to collapse



Most understandable as I was once a rooted user preferring a custom rom as it was most desirable to edit the Build.Prop to maximize Extreme performance, couldn't tell you how many times I've bricked a phone but was lucky enough to revive it. And I agree when it comes down to an issue occurring factory resetting is not always an option as it may not always fix the issue you wanted fixed before the reset so reapplying everything becomes time consuming. I always urge others if you don't know what something is, research it and make sure it's not going to affect what is you do on your phone whether it be for Multitasking, Gaming, Best Battery Life. I've been gone since Ice Cream Sandwich was released. I was a tester and a editor. I got so much to catch up on.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 29, 2022)

Guys, i don't know how and i'm just as confused as you are, but right after a factory reset, you can just uninstall GOS and it works.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 29, 2022)

Updated Presets ...​


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5699395
> Guys, i don't know how and i'm just as confused as you are, but right after a factory reset, you can just uninstall GOS and it works.

Click to collapse



Interesting... Test anyone on S21 Ultra, I'm not by a computer at this time.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5699395
> Guys, i don't know how and i'm just as confused as you are, but right after a factory reset, you can just uninstall GOS and it works.

Click to collapse



Wow, how GOS has grown...
This is what it looks like on my N10+/Pie variant.
Lol, it's always been pretty worthless


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As stated in last updated OP, setting online manual to 0 makes it disappear from settings menu
> 
> View attachment 5694883

Click to collapse



I can't find the command in OP


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I can't find the command in OP

Click to collapse



Adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0
I should add I tested this tweak and it doesn't work on S21 Ultra Snapdragon T-Mobile variant.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0
> I should add I tested this tweak and it doesn't work on S21 Ultra Snapdragon T-Mobile variant.

Click to collapse



it works on my S21 FE. I did the command twice then Force stop settings app and reboot.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> it works on my S21 FE. I did the command twice then Force stop settings app and reboot.

Click to collapse



I've tried all that and it still hasn't disappeared. It only appears to be this phone for some reason. Something needs more editing for this to work. This is much easier on unlocked phones.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I've tried all that and it still hasn't disappeared. It only appears to be this phone for some reason. Something needs more editing for this to work. This is much easier on unlocked phones.

Click to collapse



A Verizon phone?


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> A Verizon phone?

Click to collapse



T-Mobile..... I'm quite sure T-Mobiles bloat and script blocks are worse than Verizon


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> T-Mobile..... I'm quite sure T-Mobiles bloat and script blocks are worse than Verizon

Click to collapse



Surprisingly AT&T doesn't seem that bad or at least they weren't 3 years ago.
I have 2 N10+'s, one a AT&T N975U, the newest one is unlocked N975U1.  Other than the AT&T bloatware the unlock one had more bloatware, wtf?
Overall though they are nearly identical. I thought there be a big difference... there wasn't at least on these models.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Surprisingly AT&T doesn't seem that bad or at least they weren't 3 years ago.
> I have 2 N10+'s, one a AT&T N975U, the newest one is unlocked N975U1.  Other than the AT&T bloatware the unlock one had more bloatware, wtf?
> Overall though they are nearly identical. I thought there be a big difference... there wasn't at least on these models.

Click to collapse



I got my first Samsung phone with At&t the Samsung Infuse 4G and there really wasn't any bloat back then as compared to today's phones. And its amazing how they got all this bloat to work with one another and if you mistakenly delete one service you could mess up whatever dependency it had. It wasn't ever this way, theres just way too many dependencies and all these services work with one another. You seriously have to go through each service and make sure your not going to break something that an app you use requires. This is why most of us create our own debloat scripts. Your apps may not be what another person uses....


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I got my first Samsung phone with At&t the Samsung Infuse 4G and there really wasn't any bloat back then as compared to today's phones. And its amazing how they got all this bloat to work with one another and if you mistakenly delete one service you could mess up whatever dependency it had. It wasn't ever this way, theres just way too many dependencies and all these services work with one another. You seriously have to go through each service and make sure your not going to break something that an app you use requires. This is why most of us create our own debloat scripts. Your apps may not be what another person uses....

Click to collapse



I never use debloat lists.  It took a while (months) to debloat my N10+ but the results are worth it. It runs like a bat out of hell and does what I want it to.  Global power management (the Gookill bucket crap) never worked right, first thing I do is to not enable that.  Then go looking for the bandwidth and/or power hogs.  I deal with each on a case by case basis.  Package blocking is my last resort unless it's complete crapware like Digital Wellbeing, I blocked that so fast.  Emergency call too.  No amber alerts on my phones.  All feedback disabled.

My second N10+ is setup with the imported PD list from the first one.  Only changes made were the new outright bloatware that was added to the unlocked version.  I left the dozens of new,  small Samsung system apps alone (Android 9vs10).  Mucking with these will likely screw up the UI.  I will play with it more but for now my old N10+ runs too good to put down.

The new Samsung's and OS's are dysfunctional nightmares so I continue to use "outdated" hardware and firmware, happily.  I spent very little time doing maintenance.  This load is over 2 yo now, still fast and stable. 
That's how well a stock Android can and should run


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 29, 2022)

Updated ADB Commands​


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I never use debloat lists.  It took a while (months) to debloat my N10+ but the results are worth it. It runs like a bat out of hell and does what I want it to.  Global power management (the Gookill bucket crap) never worked right, first thing I do is to not enable that.  Then go looking for the bandwidth and/or power hogs.  I deal with each on a case by case basis.  Package blocking is my last resort unless it's complete crapware like Digital Wellbeing, I blocked that so fast.  Emergency call too.  No amber alerts on my phones.  All feedback disabled.
> 
> My second N10+ is setup with the imported PD list from the first one.  Only changes made were the new outright bloatware that was added to the unlocked version.  I left the dozens of new,  small Samsung system apps alone (Android 9vs10).  Mucking with these will likely screw up the UI.  I will play with it more but for now my old N10+ runs too good to put down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like how more manageable Samsung phones have become without rooting.... back then we didn't have the amount of debloat tools or a ADB AppControl program to edit the registry or a SetEdit app to edit the registry to change settings. You had to be rooted back then to debloat. Nowadays they have simple software workarounds. Rooting is frustrating for most users and most fear they f*** their warranty. Yes and No to that. I have in the past bricked my phone and got it replaced through warranty without issues, nowadays they care only for phone damage such as water damage and or a cracked screen. They can care less what you did to the software. Just prove you can at least power it on to show the bootloop


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 29, 2022)

Guys, watchout for this app, it seems it's malware


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5699705
> Guys, watchout for this app, it seems it's malware

Click to collapse



I read somewhere about that here
https://www.sammobile.com/news/this-system-update-steals-data-samsung-device/


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5699705
> Guys, watchout for this app, it seems it's malware

Click to collapse



That's new one... not on Pie.
How bad it's running vs do you feeling lucky today...  I never feel that lucky


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> That's new one... not on Pie.
> How bad it's running vs do you feeling lucky today...  I never feel that lucky
> View attachment 5699707

Click to collapse



Lol, security policy updates..... that's not there business.....Google handles that Thank You Samsung.


----------



## oriyakov (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset.*
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> - Restart
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey sorry to bother you but I need help

I want to apply the battery and performance tweak you posted to my s21 ultra

Do I need to factory reset my phone first?

Can I restore my things with smartswitch after the optimization?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I read somewhere about that here
> https://www.sammobile.com/news/this-system-update-steals-data-samsung-device/

Click to collapse



So user installed?   People do the darndest things... you are what you load


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

oriyakov said:


> Hey sorry to bother you but I need help
> 
> I want to apply the battery and performance tweak you posted to my s21 ultra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. It's preferred to do a clean install if starting from scratch.

2. Stay away from smartswitch, it's preferable not to restore anything from a previous installation as it can cause issues. Especially if your going to do the optimization.


----------



## oriyakov (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> 1. It's preferred to do a clean install if starting from scratch.
> 
> 2. Stay away from smartswitch, it's preferable not to restore anything from a previous installation as it can cause issues. Especially if your going to do the optimization.

Click to collapse



thank you 
can I restore only contact videos and images?

its ok I restored whatsapp right?


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

oriyakov said:


> thank you
> can I restore only contact videos and images?
> 
> its ok I restored whatsapp right?

Click to collapse



Yeah whatsapp is fine and for pictures and videos just store them to the cloud and just restore what you want when your done. Just don't use the smartswitch app or software for backing anything up to restore.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

oriyakov said:


> thank you
> can I restore only contact videos and images?
> 
> its ok I restored whatsapp right?

Click to collapse



All critical data should already be backed up redundantly.  You can also use a OTG flash stick but you better have more backup than that!

WhatsApp?  Shouldn't even be on the phone or any social media, shopping apps etc for that matter.  Just trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 29, 2022)

I can't trust those 3rd party apps. Malware and virus Infused apps waiting to blow your phone up. Lol , the only time I used smartswitch is because my replacement phone wouldn't update through system update. It was stuck on a June update and it kept saying it was up to date when it wasn't. I had to force push it through smartswitch to update to August patch.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I can't trust those 3rd party apps. Malware and virus Infused apps waiting to blow your phone up. Lol , the only time I used smartswitch is because my replacement phone wouldn't update through system update. It was stuck on a June update and it kept saying it was up to date when it wasn't. I had to force push it through smartswitch to update to August patch.

Click to collapse



With installed social media apps you lose the browser as a buffer zone.  People get conned into things like downloading a "driver" to view a vid.  A large social media platform is a hacker's buffet.  Malware ie scripted jpegs are real, seen them on Windows and Android. Their capabilities seem limited but there's always someone that wants to add a twist.  If one gets in a large folder of files in the database it will be... fun.

Like its predecessor Kies, SmartSwitch can fail you miserably.  Never use it to backup critical data.  It's ok for homepage settings from the same model but that's as far as I go.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 30, 2022)

oriyakov said:


> Hey sorry to bother you but I need help
> 
> I want to apply the battery and performance tweak you posted to my s21 ultra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't NEED to, it's recommended to factory reset.
As written in OP, you should avoid smartswitch


----------



## wilsonbstian (Aug 30, 2022)

My Samsung cloud isn't working, what app & system app to reinstall?


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 30, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> My Samsung cloud isn't working, what app & system app to reinstall?

Click to collapse



"Cloud" apps


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5699705
> Guys, watchout for this app, it seems it's malware

Click to collapse



Is it possible this apk came preinstalled with firmware downloaded from sammobile.com? AFAIK those are supposedly clean downloads directly from Samsung's servers but I found this apk on both my A72s which have Indian(because call recording is available by default) firmware downloaded from there. One of the phones is a clean install with a few basic apps downloaded from google play and battery guru with adb permissions and yet the app is installed on it.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 30, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Is it possible this apk came preinstalled with firmware downloaded from sammobile.com? AFAIK those are supposedly clean downloads directly from Samsung's servers but I found this apk on both my A72s which have Indian(because call recording is available by default) firmware downloaded from there. One of the phones is a clean install with a few basic apps downloaded from google play and battery guru with adb permissions and yet the app is installed on it.

Click to collapse






It has to come from Samsung, this is a pre-installed service.


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 30, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> View attachment 5700313
> It has to come from Samsung, this is a pre-installed service.

Click to collapse



Well, this is both a relief and a worry that they preinstall malware. I've removed it on both my phones.

Do you have any idea about the "audioin" wakelock I made a comment about?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Aug 30, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> View attachment 5700313
> It has to come from Samsung, this is a pre-installed service.

Click to collapse



That's Software Update, 

The app Hamid was referring to was SystemUpdate


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 30, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> That's Software Update,
> 
> The app Hamid was referring to was SystemUpdate

Click to collapse





That as well is a pre-installed service from Samsung.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 30, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> View attachment 5700341
> That as well is a pre-installed service from Samsung.

Click to collapse



I know it is, that's why I'm suggesting you remove it


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I know it is, that's why I'm suggesting you remove it

Click to collapse



There really isn't a whole lot of information about this service and what it exactly is. But if I am to presume anything whether right or wrong. I see this as something that falls along side the software update. By disabling it your disabling any software updates. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Aug 30, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> There really isn't a whole lot of information about this service and what it exactly is. But if I am to presume anything whether right or wrong. I see this as something that falls along side the software update. By disabling it your disabling any software updates. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Click to collapse



I tried to disable it with Alliance Shield but it wouldn't let me. Then I blocked all data from it via firewall, then when I went to Software Update in settings, it tells me I have no internet connection to search for software update. 

I then unblocked it from the firewall and it was able to search for a software update, without error this time. 

So yes, I would say it does relate to Software updates.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 30, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I tried to disable it with Alliance Shield but it wouldn't let me. Then I blocked all data from it via firewall, then when I went to Software Update in settings, it tells me I have no internet connection to search for software update.
> 
> I then unblocked it from the firewall and it was able to search for a software update, without error this time.
> 
> So yes, I would say it does relate to Software updates.

Click to collapse



I keep it enabled for that reason. I will take whatever patch I can get from this $1200 phone. If you disable the systemupdate service that means your happy with your current firmware, no longer wish to receive updates and don't have to worry with the updates screwing your tweaks up.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> There really isn't a whole lot of information about this service and what it exactly is. But if I am to presume anything whether right or wrong. I see this as something that falls along side the software update. By disabling it your disabling any software updates. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Click to collapse



I receive my updates normally. Please, don't presume I'd make you do something I didn't test before. I have a list of 345 apps to remove, that's the whole purpose of this thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

It seems that OneUI home launcher consumes a lot of battery, might get removed in next preset update


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 31, 2022)

Wait, why are wakelocks offtopic? If the purpose of the thread is to identify and fix battery drain, aren't wakelocks part of this?

If for example you see imsservice wakelock drain a lot of battery, you can consider sacrificing hd calls and disabling ims. Hence why I asked my question about the audioin wakelock...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Wait, why are wakelocks offtopic? If the purpose of the thread is to identify and fix battery drain, aren't wakelocks part of this?
> 
> If for example you see imsservice wakelock drain a lot of battery, you can consider sacrificing hd calls and disabling ims. Hence why I asked my question about the audioin wakelock...

Click to collapse



All IMS services are removed in my preset, and HD call works fine for me.


----------



## AndroidWars (Aug 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems that OneUI home launcher consumes a lot of battery, might get removed in next preset update

Click to collapse



I figured out if u using weather or a lot widgets. One ui home battery drain increasing huge. 

Actually I like Nova launcher but with navigation gestures Last apps lagging 1-1.5 second delaying. That because I dont like. Did u notice lag nova launcher on navigation gestures?


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 31, 2022)

It doesn't bother you that you need to do all this debloat in order to get good experience? I thought about it.. we buy a flagship phone then we need to take care of it like a baby.. Samsung need to do that out of the box


----------



## Alaunus (Aug 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All IMS services are removed in my preset, and HD call works fine for me.

Click to collapse



I gave imsservice as a general example. I mainly have problems with audioin wakelock.


----------



## Moe2003 (Aug 31, 2022)

New changes?


----------



## abu46 (Aug 31, 2022)

What is is the differnece between the uninstall 12 & 13 files that @Hamid Chikh recently posted?
Also what does the package com.sec.android.app.itracker do, sounds suspicious..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

abu46 said:


> What is is the differnece between the uninstall 12 & 13 files that @Hamid Chikh recently posted?
> Also what does the package com.sec.android.app.itracker do, sounds suspicious..

Click to collapse



12 is for Android 12, 13 is for Android 13.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> I gave imsservice as a general example. I mainly have problems with audioin wakelock.

Click to collapse



This isn't general Samsung support. If you have a question regarding something mentioned in OP, you're welcome to discuss, and I with all the members here will be glad to help.


----------



## abu46 (Aug 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 12 is for Android 12, 13 is for Android 13.

Click to collapse



Ohh, my bad. Thanks!
Also any headsup on the itracker package?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> There really isn't a whole lot of information about this service and what it exactly is. But if I am to presume anything whether right or wrong. I see this as something that falls along side the software update. By disabling it your disabling any software updates. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Click to collapse



I keep this one disabled.  Personally anytime Samsung updates anything on my N10+/Pie... it's a problem it seems. 



Roei.e said:


> It doesn't bother you that you need to do all this debloat in order to get good experience? I thought about it.. we buy a flagship phone then we need to take care of it like a baby.. Samsung need to do that out of the box

Click to collapse



Samsung's have to be optimized for best results and SOT.  Much of the "bloatware" adds to the functionality and usability.  Some modifies the UI to make it look right in the wake of Android 10 and up. Samsung added well over a 100 small system apks in Android 10, most should be left alone.  On my N10+'s N10+'s Android 9/10 I have about the same number of apks disabled,  80.  

After being correctly optimized for that user, Sammy's need little maintenance including updates.  This N10+ in my hand hasn't been upgraded in over 2.5 years.  This load is over 2 yo and runs like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I keep this one disabled.  Personally anytime Samsung updates anything on my N10+/Pie... it's a problem it seems.
> 
> 
> Samsung's have to be optimized for best results and SOT.  Much of the "bloatware" adds to the functionality and usability.  Some modifies the UI to make it look right in the wake of Android 10 and up. Samsung added well over a 100 small system apks in Android 10, most should be left alone.  On my N10+'s N10+'s Android 9/10 I have about the same number of apks disabled,  80.
> ...

Click to collapse



The only issue that surrounds me over all of this. Is not many users are using the same phones. Samsung S21 Ultra still has known wide issues to date with screen refresh rates, ui lag, battery drainage. OK, so yes the debloating and a few adb tweaks may speed things up. But internally the issues are still there only because the actual coding and kernel, as well as build.prop all need to be modified, but even after all that there is probably still no fix to today's issues. I eventually hope that with the OneUi 5.0 being in the works, there's more promise than negativity that not all but some of the issues will get fixed. If they can't figure these issues out then the S23 will be a complete flop with the same issues all surrounding performance and battery. I do agree using a different Launcher than OneUI has significant battery and speed improvements but of course you'll lose Samsung features.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I figured out if u using weather or a lot widgets. One ui home battery drain increasing huge.
> 
> Actually I like Nova launcher but with navigation gestures Last apps lagging 1-1.5 second delaying. That because I dont like. Did u notice lag nova launcher on navigation gestures?

Click to collapse



Yep, ended up going back to oneui launcher. But i did reset the app just in case it helps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> It doesn't bother you that you need to do all this debloat in order to get good experience? I thought about it.. we buy a flagship phone then we need to take care of it like a baby.. Samsung need to do that out of the box

Click to collapse



Well we already talked about that. Samsung wants to sell a feature packed phone, and it works. Now me, you or anyone else here, we might need 1, 2 ou maybe 5 of those features, but we don't need all 334564929 of them . So we disable what we don't need and that's an advantage we get compared to people that just use stuff because they bought it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Ohh, my bad. Thanks!
> Also any headsup on the itracker package?

Click to collapse



I don't know that package sorry


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 31, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> The only issue that surrounds me over all of this. Is not many users are using the same phones. Samsung S21 Ultra still has known wide issues to date with screen refresh rates, ui lag, battery drainage. OK, so yes the debloating and a few adb tweaks may speed things up. But internally the issues are still there only because the actual coding and kernel, as well as build.prop all need to be modified, but even after all that there is probably still no fix to today's issues. I eventually hope that with the OneUi 5.0 being in the works, there's more promise than negativity that not all but some of the issues will get fixed. If they can't figure these issues out then the S23 will be a complete flop with the same issues all surrounding performance and battery. I do agree using a different Launcher than OneUI has significant battery and speed improvements but of course you'll lose Samsung features.

Click to collapse



I've read about the Snapdragon chipset issues.  Some claim not to have them.  For those that do it's a big mess that only a firmware update may be able to fix.  Samsung is notoriously slow at doing these fixes.  Eventually they get around to it...

That's odd, 3rd party launchers generally use more resources than One UI on my N10+'s except for really stripped down ones.  It runs fast and very stable... or at least it should. Not using One UI defeats the whole purpose of having a Samsung in my opinion, you lose a lot of perks.


----------



## rodken (Aug 31, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I've read about the Snapdragon chipset issues.  Some claim not to have them.

Click to collapse



Sometimes more of a reason to 'root' and _get busy_....


----------



## Axiomkid (Aug 31, 2022)

This is a test on my Samung S21 Ultra Snapdragon 888. Now this is the lowest score I get, but when the phone settles and I rerun this test when I haven't been multitasking between YouTube and Chrome I get scores between 1000 and 3200 max. There is definitely an issue with the Snapdragon models. I don't understand why the performance keeps dropping all the time and when that happens the phone lags. Sounds like a kernel issue surrounding the CPU. I noticed things are a mess, YouTube just opening a video and minimizing it to a small window the speed would still be there, but after a few mins here comes the lag and the refresh rate changes and becomes unbearable. This is a flagship phone I should be able to play videos and multitask without lag and the frame rate changing to a point where everything is just dragging. I've tried everything here as far as adb tweaks and debloating, and all optimizations. The Snapdragon is F'd up, this is my 2nd phone same test results.... warranty replaced dead pixel on my last device.


----------



## Roei.e (Aug 31, 2022)

I am trying to run the battery optimization command on my Dad's phone but it says Failure over and over again, why?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Aug 31, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I am trying to run the battery optimization command on my Dad's phone but it says Failure over and over again, why?

Click to collapse



Still haven't found the issue, i get the same results sometimes, and it works over times


----------



## almora9 (Sep 1, 2022)

i updated the applications without installing them. now the settings are not open. I need to load it with ADB or I need to reset it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 1, 2022)

almora9 said:


> i updated the applications without installing them. now the settings are not open. I need to load it with ADB or I need to reset it.

Click to collapse



Restore all apps, reboot, then debloat again


----------



## mcdotcom (Sep 1, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> I am trying to run the battery optimization command on my Dad's phone but it says Failure over and over again, why?

Click to collapse



Hello, 

Connect the phone to your PC. Start the ADB console, wait for device is plugged in. Lock your phone for 5-10 minutes then try the Command. Then it works. I must do the same thing always for working this Command. I hope this helps


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Sep 1, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Okay, applied all settings through the script that @laminmohamadi posted above, phone feels snappier, probably because of the animaton scales reduced, willing to test the battery life, cheers!

Click to collapse



Update: for anyone willing to do this on the Z Flip 3, go ahead!! I'm getting 9h of *REAL* SoT (not the sot that the device tells you, which is miscalculated since a few updates ago), and I yet haven't fully debloated the device.


----------



## mcdotcom (Sep 2, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Update: for anyone willing to do this on the Z Flip 3, go ahead!! I'm getting 9h of *REAL* SoT (not the sot that the device tells you, which is miscalculated since a few updates ago), and I yet haven't fully debloated the device.

Click to collapse



I dont trust any files, from Google drive. Im very careful with these links. Anyone cac confirm this?


----------



## almora9 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore all apps, reboot, then debloat again

Click to collapse



only samsung applications were enough. not all of them are needed


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Sep 2, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I dont trust any files, from Google drive. Im very careful with these links. Anyone cac confirm this?

Click to collapse



Here's various screenshots of the script running, I have scanned it multiple times and there's no malware detected on this file. You can trust it.


----------



## ** A - R ** (Sep 2, 2022)

Using Samsung Customisation Service ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 2, 2022)

I have a little bug.. device care shows me a SOT lower than the real SOT, there is a system package, that I could have deactivated, which is related to the bug? Or even a way to fix it


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I have a little bug.. device care shows me a SOT lower than the real SOT, there is a system package, that I could have deactivated, which is related to the bug? Or even a way to fix it

Click to collapse



As long as it's not a huge discrepancy it may be normal.
I use Accubattery, Galaxy Battery Tracker and Device Care.  They can vary between each other and don't necessarily track using the same parameters it seems.  Accubattery's history log is my favorite for determining SOT.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 2, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Okay, applied all settings through the script that @laminmohamadi posted above, phone feels snappier, probably because of the animaton scales reduced, willing to test the battery life, cheers!

Click to collapse



It applies optimizations found in OP


----------



## slash4real (Sep 3, 2022)

I wonder what *settings put global zram_enabled 0* actually does. I ran it, reboot, but the phone still has a ZRAM pool which is also filling over time. The default on Android 13 / One UI 5 is set to *1*, whereas on Android 12 / One UI 4 it is *null* (or not set at all).


Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 3, 2022)

slash4real said:


> I wonder what *settings put global zram_enabled 0* actually does. I ran it, reboot, but the phone still has a ZRAM pool which is also filling over time. The default on Android 13 / One UI 5 is set to *1*, whereas on Android 12 / One UI 4 it is *null* (or not set at all).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot
> ...

Click to collapse



My Samsung S21 Ultra Snapdragon on Android 12 One UI 4.1 it's set to 1 by default, changing it to 0 doesn't change the Zram pool it keeps filling as well. Seems the only way to turn it off completely is through root.


----------



## dusanl (Sep 3, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Here's various screenshots of the script running, I have scanned it multiple times and there's no malware detected on this file. You can trust it.
> 
> View attachment 5702651View attachment 5702653
> View attachment 5702661

Click to collapse



Where I can found this scripts to download?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 3, 2022)

dusanl said:


> Where I can found this scripts to download?

Click to collapse



All the tweaks are in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 3, 2022)

OneUI 4.1.1 owners​I'm trying to port the performance profile setting to my S22. Can anyone share responsible ADB parameters please?


----------



## dusanl (Sep 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All the tweaks are in OP

Click to collapse



Yeah, there are adb commands but this is screenshots from some kind of "app" called Android Optimization Scripts v1.5. Also some guy mention that there are google drive links for that "app" which I cannot find


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Sep 3, 2022)

dusanl said:


> Where I can found this scripts to download?

Click to collapse



The post below explains the script, and contains the download link of the script


Iaminmohamadi said:


> This script does everything and more with a bit of error handling that makes things easier for people new to adb and usb debugging
> 
> - It can save your stock settings
> - It can Apply recommend settings (the previous adb recommendations in this thread) or your preferred settings which you can copy from here and paste in a text file as explained in the script
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dusanl (Sep 3, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> The post below explains the script, and contains the download link of the script

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## rdubby (Sep 4, 2022)

Which package is responsible for MMS (picture texts) it seems that I have uninstalled something and now I can't send or receive picture texts, only regular texts. I did not uninstall com.android.mms.service or com.sec.imsservice as OPs suggests, so I do not know what it could be.


----------



## yRorschach (Sep 4, 2022)

Good night, Does anyone know why the apps don't appear when I try to put them in sleep or deep sleep.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

yRorschach said:


> Good night, Does anyone know why the apps don't appear when I try to put them in sleep or deep sleep.

Click to collapse



Restore SCPM and SDHMS


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Which package is responsible for MMS (picture texts) it seems that I have uninstalled something and now I can't send or receive picture texts, only regular texts. I did not uninstall com.android.mms.service or com.sec.imsservice as OPs suggests, so I do not know what it could be.

Click to collapse



It's not ims but you can try restore it, ans also restore mms


----------



## yRorschach (Sep 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore SCPM and SDHMS

Click to collapse



oh, it worked here, in the guide there is the 'Disabled' file and in it there is the Sdhms process. the ideal would be to do all the sleep and deep sleep configuration and then disable Sdhms? or would leaving it working wouldn't be so much problem?


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 4, 2022)

hello, thank you very much for this nice work. I turned off autoplay from play store, but videos still play automatically in google chrome. How can I turn off autoplay in chrome. thank you


----------



## wilsonbstian (Sep 4, 2022)

Nevermind, i found the app to make the samsung apps work, thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

yRorschach said:


> oh, it worked here, in the guide there is the 'Disabled' file and in it there is the Sdhms process. the ideal would be to do all the sleep and deep sleep configuration and then disable Sdhms? or would leaving it working wouldn't be so much problem?

Click to collapse



If you need those Samsung app power management features, leave those apps installed, if not, uninstall them.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> hello, thank you very much for this nice work. I turned off autoplay from play store, but videos still play automatically in google chrome. How can I turn off autoplay in chrome. thank you

Click to collapse



Settings applied to Google play store don't apply to chrome, see chrome optimization section in OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> Pls help, my samsung pass isnt working after debloat, what app should i install, i aleardy installed the autofill and samsung pass app but still wont work & wont open, help.

Click to collapse



I advise switching to Google Autofill, but if you really want Samsung's. Search and restore all apps with:
PASS
AUTOFILL
AUTH
If still not working (reboot and test again), restore
KNOX.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET FOR ANDROID 12​Check OP


----------



## wilsonbstian (Sep 4, 2022)

now this is my main problem, i still need to use mobile data, what app can i install to work?, it wont turn on&working after debloat
and the volte icon is gone.. help please
Is it phone app? Msg? Or any else?


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 4, 2022)

How can we convert ADB optimization settings to bat file? please help. thank you


----------



## yRorschach (Sep 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you need those Samsung app power management features, leave those apps installed, if not, uninstall them.

Click to collapse



thanks bro, with the help of this post I managed to improve the battery of my Samsung S21.  And I still haven't used all the ADB commands, nor have I used list 12 or 13 to disable system apps.  just a light Debloat and about 20 ADB commands, the initial configs and I've had good results.


----------



## mcdotcom (Sep 4, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  can you make changes in op page in a other color? So its mabye easier to See whats changed.. And THX for this mega thread and work for this community


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> now this is my main problem, i still need to use mobile data, what app can i install to work?, it wont turn on&working after debloat
> and the volte icon is gone.. help please
> Is it phone app? Msg? Or any else?

Click to collapse



Mobile data works fine for me, i use it too, it's essential. Try restoring all "EUICC" apps, if still not fixed after reboot, restore "IMS"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 4, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> How can we convert ADB optimization settings to bat file? please help. thank you

Click to collapse



Just rename .txt file to .bat


----------



## rdubby (Sep 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's not ims but you can try restore it, ans also restore mms

Click to collapse



I never uninstalled IMS or MMS. It's something else that's not allowing MMS.


----------



## slash4real (Sep 5, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> My Samsung S21 Ultra Snapdragon on Android 12 One UI 4.1 it's set to 1 by default

Click to collapse



I think it could also be device specific. For Android 12 I have used my Snapdragon N20U, whereas for Android 13, Exynos S22U. I haven't checked the S22U while it was on Android 12.


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 5, 2022)

I have an issue in the messenger app. I really don't know if it is related to debloating but incoming calls wont show up on the screen, even in the notifications except when the call ends, then I have a missed call.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 5, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> I have an issue in the messenger app. I really don't know if it is related to debloating but incoming calls wont show up on the screen, even in the notifications except when the call ends, then I have a missed call.

Click to collapse



Set default phone app before uninstalling one


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 5, 2022)

slash4real said:


> I think it could also be device specific. For Android 12 I have used my Snapdragon N20U, whereas for Android 13, Exynos S22U. I haven't checked the S22U while it was on Android 12.

Click to collapse



All Android phones have zRAM enabled by default.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 5, 2022)

rdubby said:


> I never uninstalled IMS or MMS. It's something else that's not allowing MMS.

Click to collapse



Restore EUICC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 5, 2022)

Anyone got OneUI 4.1.1 ? ​I'm on AVH9/AVHE and still nothing for EUX


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just rename .txt file to .bat

Click to collapse



Can you prepare a bat file for ADB settings and add it to the home page? thank you


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Set default phone app before uninstalling one

Click to collapse



Should i reinstall the app or something?


----------



## mcdotcom (Sep 5, 2022)

I


Hamid Chikh said:


> Anyone got OneUI 4.1.1 ? ​I'm on AVH9/AVHE and still nothing for EUX

Click to collapse



Thought this is only for thr fold series?

Here the link









						Samsung brings latest One UI 4.1.1 and One UI Watch 4.5 to older devices
					

Samsung launched a handful of new products last week. The Galaxy Z Fold 4, Galaxy Z Flip 4 and the ...




					www.sammobile.com
				




Correct me please, if i wrong


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 5, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I
> 
> Thought this is only for thr fold series?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been keeping tabs on that page, seems 4.1.1 is only being released for the fold series at this time. There was talks about the update coming out for the S21 and S22 series, but Why? S22 should be getting an upgrade to a stable release of OneUI 5 within a month or so.... Hence there hasn't been any security patches yet for September nor any talks about one. S21 series will likely be waiting towards the end of the year into the beginning for the One UI 5.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 5, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I
> 
> Thought this is only for thr fold series?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://www.androidpolice.com/samsung-one-ui-411-update-galaxy-s22-series-live/






						Samsung brings One UI 4.1.1 software update for Galaxy S22 series
					

Seoul [South Korea], September 2 (ANI): South Korean tech giant Samsung has started rolling out the One UI 4.1.1 update for the Galaxy S22, Galaxy S22+, and Galaxy S22 Ultra smartphones. According to GSM Arena, the update currently only seeding in the US for units locked to Verizon, Comcast, and...




					theprint.in


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> https://www.androidpolice.com/samsung-one-ui-411-update-galaxy-s22-series-live/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not much of an update If you ask me. It just updates some camera features and Samsungs bloatware which everyone here has removed. Which explains no security patch update for September. They decided to give us updates to features we don't even use....


----------



## TheWinner2810 (Sep 5, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> It's not much of an update If you ask me. It just updates some camera features and Samsungs bloatware which everyone here has removed. Which explains no security patch update for September. They decided to give us updates to features we don't even use....

Click to collapse



Plus, it will probably bring an intentional battery downgrade to all Z Flip/Fold 3 users, to try convincing us to move to the new 4's


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 5, 2022)

TheWinner2810 said:


> Plus, it will probably bring a intentional battery downgrade to all Z Flip/Fold 3 users, to try convincing us to move to the new 4's

Click to collapse



I be wary too... once bitten twice shy.
Lol, Samsung is like a manta ray,  needs to constantly be moving.  I'm more like a sting ray, don't mind digging in and chillin
One of the reasons my N10+'s are still running on their factory loaded firmware are updates/upgrades screwing me over.  The Pie variant had 2 OTA firmware updates, I quit there.  Security simply has not been an issue on these heavily used devices.

The most recent Buds+ firmware update, perhaps second to last busted their sound quality and connectivity.  I have 2 pairs of new Buds+ I just got, both sound and connect great... like the original pair used to.  Connect at twice the distance.  Rolling them back isn't an option and a pain to do.
The original Wearables UI was better too,  so I reloaded that.  It takes a firewall to keep all that safe and allow it to run.  Yeah forced updates to degrade your user experience.
wtf Samsung?

Beware of 3rd party app updates, some are downloaded safe but latter update to install their trojan payload package.  Playstore is not immune to this ploy.  I use installable copies of all my vetted apps when reloading; it's easier, faster and safer.
Rule #1 - If it's running fast, stable and fulfilling its mission, let it be.


----------



## abu46 (Sep 6, 2022)

Guys, is the new good lock update (app ver 2.2.4.36 ) working for you? It crashes whenever i open it, while the older ver (2.2.04.13) works fine. Checked some forums, might have to do something with the debloating..


----------



## slash4real (Sep 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All Android phones have zRAM enabled by default.

Click to collapse



Oh, definitely, since ZRAM is enabled regardless of that pref state. What I meant was that on my Note20 Ultra that pref does not seem to be created at all by default. On my S22U by default it was set to 1.


----------



## rodken (Sep 7, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I use installable copies of all my vetted apps when reloading

Click to collapse



Could you expound?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 7, 2022)

rodken said:


> Could you expound?

Click to collapse



I use Apk Export to make installable copies.  I stash them in my backup folder on my SD card.
Takes less then half the time than Playstore, they install fast.  
Over 2 years ago 2 back to back, boot loop forced full reloads convinced me to streamline my methods


----------



## rodken (Sep 7, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Rule #1 - If it's running fast, stable and fulfilling its mission, let it be.

Click to collapse



Arguably, I would concur on this issue
-- Some would disagree that periodic updates of 3rd party apps improve app security and stability
_-- _I have a few running paid apps that have been abandoned over the years and still function_ [to each his own].
-- _Apps that never connect to the internet w/ managed permissions don't *really* need to be updated.
-- Problem for most is some apps grow in size, Ram and battery consumption _[no one size fits all].

N.B.: 
--* 70%* of mobile app users abandon an app if it takes too long to load. - __Google__ 
-- *25%* of users abandon apps after one use due to poor performance. - __Upland_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 7, 2022)

slash4real said:


> Oh, definitely, since ZRAM is enabled regardless of that pref state. What I meant was that on my Note20 Ultra that pref does not seem to be created at all by default. On my S22U by default it was set to 1.

Click to collapse



It's there just in case, doesn't hurt


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 7, 2022)

.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 7, 2022)

rodken said:


> Arguably, I would concur on this issue
> -- Some would disagree that periodic updates of 3rd party apps improve app security and stability
> _-- _I have a few running apps that have been abandoned over the years and still function_ [to each his own]._

Click to collapse



I'm still using the free WPS Office suite (the only free stand alone one there is that can write DocX)  from 5 years ago.  I simply firewall block it as I do with many apps that don't need internet access.  With paid Playstore apps like Accubattery once activated I firewall block it so it doesn't need to check it's license status with Playstore.  I so package and firewall block Playstore

In the last 2 years I have had zero issues with malware, app updates on the other hand have caused a lot of issues though. Wearables being one of the top offenders, even trashed a pair Buds+ until I can roll back a lousy Samsung firmware upgrade... which is a real pain.  

Since Android 9 the OS versions have become less user and app friendly.  I don't need big sister Google protecting me from my vetted apps or deciding how they can run.  Because of the poor implementation by Google Android and numerous Samsung design/hardware blunders my desire to buy a new flagship has become zero.  My N10+'s remain my weapon of choice because of this.  Crazy... I use whatever comes in handy.


----------



## ivicask (Sep 8, 2022)

Anyone has solution to play services wakelock, or knows which package removing may cause it?I have done just about everything, deleting all data as mentioned in OP, even completely uninstalling those apps and trying older versions nothing helps. I cant figure anything in logcat what would indicate where is the problem :/


----------



## rodken (Sep 8, 2022)

ivicask said:


> Anyone has solution to play services wakelock, or knows which package removing may cause it?I have done just about everything, deleting all data as mentioned in OP, even completely uninstalling those apps and trying older versions nothing helps. I cant figure anything in logcat what would indicate where is the problem :/

Click to collapse



Have you tried _this_ method?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 8, 2022)

After a huge debloat I can't use the camera's feature "photos in movement", wich is the package that I should restore?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 9, 2022)

Adb Battery optimization "Failure" Fixed​Turns out it's a USB driver problem! After installing smartswitch, and reinstalling USB drivers from there, battery optimization command works fine. Tried my S22 and my friend's S10 5G, worked from first try, no problem at all.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 9, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> After a huge debloat I can't use the camera's feature "photos in movement", wich is the package that I should restore?

Click to collapse



Apex


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 9, 2022)

I copied the adb optimization settings, pasted it into notepad, I made the bat extension, but it gives an error when I try. Could you please help.


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 9, 2022)

After debloat, when I click on the contact details in the directory, it gives a contact not found error. How can I fix this?


----------



## abu46 (Sep 9, 2022)

abu46 said:


> Guys, is the new good lock update (app ver 2.2.4.36 ) working for you? It crashes whenever i open it, while the older ver (2.2.04.13) works fine. Checked some forums, might have to do something with the debloating..

Click to collapse



For guys using samsung good lock app, ver 2.2.4.36 requires samsung account pacakge to be enabled, or the app will not open. No need to sign into your account, just enable it.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 9, 2022)

abu46 said:


> For guys using samsung good lock app, ver 2.2.4.36 requires samsung account pacakge to be enabled, or the app will not open. No need to sign into your account, just enable it.

Click to collapse



You can firewall block Good lock apps once they're installed and to keep them from updating.
I cringe everytime they update.  The dancing menu characters was the last straw.
Samsung is a pain...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 9, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> I copied the adb optimization settings, pasted it into notepad, I made the bat extension, but it gives an error when I try. Could you please help.

Click to collapse



You have to start with adb devices, and make sure you execute the bat file from ADB driver folder


----------



## Michael root (Sep 9, 2022)

What package should I restore so that the applications appear to be able to disable?, I have done the op procedure 3 times and in the end it always presents this problem


----------



## nocio (Sep 10, 2022)

Michael root said:


> What package should I restore so that the applications appear to be able to disable?, I have done the op procedure 3 times and in the end it always presents this problem
> 
> View attachment 5707863

Click to collapse



I can't belive that some people are that lazy to read or search. Look 2 pages back to find out...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 10, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> After debloat, when I click on the contact details in the directory, it gives a contact not found error. How can I fix this?

Click to collapse



Questions are getting lazier than ever, restore contacts


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 10, 2022)

nocio said:


> I can't belive that some people are that lazy to read or search. Look 2 pages back to find out...

Click to collapse



Look the the comment before this one, i mean you've got to be doing it on purpose or something


----------



## DrRazee95 (Sep 10, 2022)

Spoiler



Ue ciao ragazzi un info il mio s22u lo uso poco come 10 min youtube il retro dove si scaldano le telecamere e ovviamente ho anche lo schermo laterale superiore con un calo del 4%... proprio ieri l'ho ripristinato cosa mi consigliate di fare?



*Mod. Translation*: Ue hello guys an info my s22u I use it as little as 10 min youtube the back where the cameras heat up and of course I also have the upper side screen with a 4% drop ... just yesterday I restored it what you recommend me to do ?


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi, Anyone find out how to remove the Remote support String in the settings?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 10, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Hi, Anyone find out how to remove the Remote support String in the settings?

Click to collapse


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5708173

Click to collapse



Yes that one Remote support. Still not possible?


----------



## im71 (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi
My device is S22U
I suddenly discover that i can't open stock camera app (force close), and it didn't show any warning sign.
Are there any solutions can fix this?

THX


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 11, 2022)

im71 said:


> Hi
> My device is S22U
> I suddenly discover that i can't open stock camera app (force close), and it didn't show any warning sign.
> Are there any solutions can fix this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore filter provider


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 11, 2022)

FLASH AVHD FOR ABSOLUT BEST BATTERY LIFE​


You guys won't believe how much battery life has increased in this build, and i just flashed it yesterday so it didn't fully optimize yet. But battery life is just *crazy*!
The firmware is *AVHD/AVHE (for 901B)*


----------



## im71 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore filter provider

Click to collapse



It's already enabled by default, so stock camera app still can't open.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 11, 2022)

im71 said:


> It's already enabled by default, so stock camera app still can't open.

Click to collapse



Reset app and grant all permissions


----------



## im71 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Reset app and grant all permissions

Click to collapse



It's fixed.
THX!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 11, 2022)

Updating/Cleaning ADB commands now ...​


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 11, 2022)

The allow_more_heat_value can be changed up to 80. But there is some extra settings needed to go above the labs setting which is 30 default.

These need to be added if going above 30.....
adb shell settings put secure heat_cooldown_schedule = 15s
adb shell settings put secure allow_heat_cooldown_schedule = true
adb shell settings put secure allow_heat_cooldown_always = 1


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I have checked and I saw that Samsung keyboard is not in your preset and I saw comments says it's blocks access to accessibility setting, I've just uninstalled it and everything work so if you want I think it's safe to add to list.

Click to collapse



So is ist safe to uninstall the samsung keyboard and the clipboard? Preferred to use GBoard and I dont want running in the BG the samsung keyboard and clipboard


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

Roei.e said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> I have checked and I saw that Samsung keyboard is not in your preset and I saw comments says it's blocks access to accessibility setting, I've just uninstalled it and everything work so if you want I think it's safe to add to list.

Click to collapse



It is now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> So is ist safe to uninstall the samsung keyboard and the clipboard? Preferred to use GBoard and I dont want running in the BG the samsung keyboard and clipboard

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> The allow_more_heat_value can be changed up to 80. But there is some extra settings needed to go above the labs setting which is 30 default.
> 
> These need to be added if going above 30.....
> adb shell settings put secure heat_cooldown_schedule = 15s
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input


----------



## kullanici32 (Sep 12, 2022)

search function in settings disappeared, which package will it come back if I restore it?
I restored the finder but the search function in the settings did not work.
you also removed the messages keyboard and search. What alternatives would you suggest instead?

EDİT:
I also activated the Samsung keyboard, but the keyboard crashes when I press the language selection, what other package should I open?

EDİT2:
com.android.settings.intelligence = settings suggestions
I fixed both the keyboard crash by restoring this app, and the search box in settings is back, I think you should remove it from the list.

com.android.providers.blockednumber
I solved the crash problem while listening to the audio recording in the call history in the stock dialer application by restoring this application. if anyone will use the stock converter please restore it.

EDİT3:
com.sec.android.sdhms = device health manager service
there was no app in select app for deep sleep function i restored this package and it worked. (actually if there is another method that puts apps into deep sleep (like disabling the user app), I actually don't need it, but I have to do it if there is no other way.

Now all i need is the photos and videos i took with the camera do not save the location, which app should i restore?

EDİT4:

com.android.location.fused = location fused
com.samsung.android.location = slocation app
I also solved the problem of not showing camera location.
These two packages need to be enabled (location fused was already enabled, but I disabled it myself)


com.samsung.android.app.appsedge = edge apps
I solved the split screen not working problem by restoring this package.

so there's nothing left that doesn't work for my use....


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

kullanici32 said:


> search function in settings disappeared, which package will it come back if I restore it?
> I restored the finder but the search function in the settings did not work.
> you also removed the messages keyboard and search. What alternatives would you suggest instead?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable location tags and permission for camera app


----------



## Moe2003 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adb Battery optimization "Failure" Fixed​Turns out it's a USB driver problem! After installing smartswitch, and reinstalling USB drivers from there, battery optimization command works fine. Tried my S22 and my friend's S10 5G, worked from first try, no problem at all.

Click to collapse



didnt fix it for me still shows failure


----------



## kullanici32 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enable location tags and permission for camera app

Click to collapse



now I have an s7 edge one ui 2.5 with stock settings, I opened the location and gave the permission and it immediately saved the location. but I gave the permissions to the s10e by applying the settings here, but it does not save the locations. It shows my old shots in the gallery. 

(In the past, it was necessary to give foursquare permission from the gallery settings, now it shows the direct location without such permission. I like this because I didn't want to give my data to foursquare)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

Updated Presets​Uninstall12 now includes GameDriver, which i'm testing to see if it helps with smoothness/battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 12, 2022)

Light/Standard Performance Profile (From OneUI 4.1.1)​Light mode:
adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1

Standard mode (default):
adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 0

############### LET'S TEST THIS OUT ###############"""


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light/Standard Performance Profile (From OneUI 4.1.1)​Light mode:
> adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1
> 
> Standard mode (default):
> ...

Click to collapse



Differences beetwen light mode and default?


----------



## kullanici32 (Sep 12, 2022)

kullanici32 said:


> search function in settings disappeared, which package will it come back if I restore it?
> I restored the finder but the search function in the settings did not work.
> you also removed the messages keyboard and search. What alternatives would you suggest instead?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Enable location tags and permission for camera app

Click to collapse



com.android.location.fused = location fused
com.samsung.android.location = slocation app
I also solved the problem of not showing camera location.
These two packages need to be enabled (location fused was already enabled, but I disabled it myself)

and thus solved all my problems. I updated my previous post. The solution to all problems is written there. thanks everyone. it's a very cool experience to use samsung with smooth experience...


----------



## sapanag (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light/Standard Performance Profile (From OneUI 4.1.1)​Light mode:
> adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1
> 
> Standard mode (default):
> ...

Click to collapse



Can we implement this one for one ui 4.1 users???


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light/Standard Performance Profile (From OneUI 4.1.1)​Light mode:
> adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1
> 
> Standard mode (default):
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly is the purpose of these? Heat management or something?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Can we implement this one for one ui 4.1 users???

Click to collapse



I'm testing myself, you can try also


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

kullanici32 said:


> com.android.location.fused = location fused
> com.samsung.android.location = slocation app
> I also solved the problem of not showing camera location.
> These two packages need to be enabled (location fused was already enabled, but I disabled it myself)
> ...

Click to collapse



Great to know, enjoy!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

kullanici32 said:


> com.android.location.fused = location fused
> com.samsung.android.location = slocation app
> I also solved the problem of not showing camera location.
> These two packages need to be enabled (location fused was already enabled, but I disabled it myself)
> ...

Click to collapse



Great to know, enjoy!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Differences beetwen light mode and default?

Click to collapse




sapanag said:


> Can we implement this one for one ui 4.1 users???

Click to collapse




caingatcarl said:


> What exactly is the purpose of these? Heat management or something?

Click to collapse



There you go


----------



## sapanag (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing myself, you can try also

Click to collapse



yes already applied. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

sapanag said:


> yes already applied. Lets see how it goes

Click to collapse



For me, geekbench scores didn't change, but i THINK games throttle sooner


----------



## kullanici32 (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Great to know, enjoy!

Click to collapse



i like to know which package closes what so, i can uninstall/or keep the app that i need/don't need.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> For me, geekbench scores didn't change, but i THINK games throttle sooner

Click to collapse



I'm on One UI 4.1 the battery setting doesn't show light or standard mode. I have applied the standard mode gave it time to sit since yesterday and I noticed more battery????


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I'm on One UI 4.1 the battery setting doesn't show light or standard mode. I have applied the standard mode gave it time to sit since yesterday and I noticed more battery????

Click to collapse



Standard is the default, there shouldn't be any change.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 13, 2022)

Removed, Off Topic.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 13, 2022)

Removed


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> S21 Ultra Snapdragon Tmobile Users, Update came in today for over 600mb Update G998USQU5CVH9. Anyone confirm they got this Update and or what changes it even has? I'm so confused. I'm lost, I don't seem to know wtf Samsung is doing anymore with these updates. This isn't an Android 12L or One UI 4.1.1 Update. Trying to figure out what exactly this Update even is. New Update and old Update still say August Security patch. Was there 2 patches in August? Why is this new Update over 600mb+, I can't find any Info anywhere about this Update.

Click to collapse



Please remove this comment, it's off topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> What is this? Why would someone want spam from miscellaneous companies being sent to them. Wtf kind of feature is this...... I see no removal for it. I believe this is a Tmobile issue only, anyone know how to get rid of it?

Click to collapse



Please remove this post, it's off topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 13, 2022)

As i recently updated the presets, both for OneUI 4 and 5, *DON'T delete SDHMS.*


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 14, 2022)

Has anyone played with the Logger Buffer Sizes in Developers Options? It seems to be related in play with vRam and performance setting it to a lower value seems to increase speed. Default is 4m on S21 Ultra Snapdragon.  I don't recommend turning this setting off completely. Experiment with it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 14, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Has anyone played with the Logger Buffer Sizes in Developers Options? It seems to be related in play with vRam and performance setting it to a lower value seems to increase speed. Default is 4m on S21 Ultra Snapdragon.  I don't recommend turning this setting off completely. Experiment with it.

Click to collapse



I recommend to disable that, as stated in op


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 14, 2022)

After huge debloat and all adb commands samsung keyboard' settings crashes and keyboard's haptic feedback doesn't work anymore.. which package have I to enable?


----------



## Earl_Rochester_13 (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello to everyone at the thread

I have a question.
I disabled and then uninstalled a bunch of packages from my S21FE (over a hundred) and, while I have noticed zero issues so far, I would like to ask if I might have problems in the future with an OTA security or OS update.
By this I don't mean whether I'll be able to get them but whether the device might be bricked during installation (mostly worried about OS upgrades).
Has anyone had experience with this particular situation I'm describing?

Thanks


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 14, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> After huge debloat and all adb commands samsung keyboard' settings crashes and keyboard's haptic feedback doesn't work anymore.. which package have I to enable?

Click to collapse



com.Android.settings.intelligence


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 14, 2022)

Earl_Rochester_13 said:


> Hello to everyone at the thread
> 
> I have a question.
> I disabled and then uninstalled a bunch of packages from my S21FE (over a hundred) and, while I have noticed zero issues so far, I would like to ask if I might have problems in the future with an OTA security or OS update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you will have issues with Ota updates since system update packages are disabled on these scripts, you will need to re-enable those packages.


----------



## rdubby (Sep 14, 2022)

Does anyone know why I'm unable to uninstall or disable themecenter? I get the following error in console with both:

shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.themecenter
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
shell pm uninstall com.samsung.android.themecenter
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
[Error]:failed to uninstall:com.samsung.android.themecenter:?

shell pm disable-user --user 0 com.samsung.android.themecenter
Package com.samsung.android.themecenter new state: default
shell pm disable com.samsung.android.themecenter
Package com.samsung.android.themecenter new state: default
[Error]:failed to disable com.samsung.android.themecenter


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 14, 2022)

Earl_Rochester_13 said:


> Hello to everyone at the thread
> 
> I have a question.
> I disabled and then uninstalled a bunch of packages from my S21FE (over a hundred) and, while I have noticed zero issues so far, I would like to ask if I might have problems in the future with an OTA security or OS update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Rule #1 - If your OS is fast and stable and is fulfilling its mission let it be!!!
OTA upgrades always carry risks and the less you mess with the firmware the better.
Security updates are probably ok.  You may even get away with more with packages disabled as I have but it's safer not to try that.

That said unless you do stupid things security isn't an issue on Android 9 and higher.  This N10+/Pie hasn't been updated in over 2.5 years. Current load is over 2 yo, still running fast, stable and malware free.


----------



## Earl_Rochester_13 (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks for your replies.
I suppose I will re-install the packages when the OS upgrade comes along, although I do feel frisky about just installing any security updates till then.

Should it brick, I'm technically still covered by warranty, right? Since I'm running Official version and all.
Btw, I did not use any of the scripts mentioned in this thread, just the same debloating one I used on my old Galaxy S8.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 14, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Does anyone know why I'm unable to uninstall or disable themecenter? I get the following error in console with both:
> 
> shell pm uninstall --user 0 com.samsung.android.themecenter
> Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's a persistant app, you can't uninstall/disable it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 14, 2022)

Earl_Rochester_13 said:


> Hello to everyone at the thread
> 
> I have a question.
> I disabled and then uninstalled a bunch of packages from my S21FE (over a hundred) and, while I have noticed zero issues so far, I would like to ask if I might have problems in the future with an OTA security or OS update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Consult OP please


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 15, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> I have an issue in the messenger app. I really don't know if it is related to debloating but incoming calls wont show up on the screen, even in the notifications except when the call ends, then I have a missed call.

Click to collapse



I still have this issue. Can someone help me?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 15, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> I still have this issue. Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



Did you download a phone app after deleting stock one ?
Also don't forget to set it as default


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you download a phone app after deleting stock one ?
> Also don't forget to set it as default
> View attachment 5711481

Click to collapse



Im using the stock one and it is set to default but facebook messenger still has the issue


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 15, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Im using the stock one and it is set to default but facebook messenger still has the issue

Click to collapse



We're you talking about calls in Messenger ??? That's a Facebook problem.


----------



## Michael root (Sep 15, 2022)

How can I execute all the adb commands, because I usually copy each one of them to the adb app control console and that is tiring, please help.


----------



## rodken (Sep 15, 2022)

`Worth mentioning` and `Off-Topic` 
The majority of the ADB commands from the aforementioned list [60% - 70%] function on both CCwGTV (Google Chromecast with Google TV) and WearOS sans any Samsung related ADB commands.


----------



## Michael root (Sep 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> `Worth mentioning` The majority of the ADB commands from the aforementioned list [60% - 70%] function on CCwGTV (Google Chromecast with Google TV) sans any Samsung related ADB commands.

Click to collapse



I mean apply all the adb commands in a file and thus execute all of them simultaneously


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 15, 2022)

Michael root said:


> How can I execute all the adb commands, because I usually copy each one of them to the adb app control console and that is tiring, please help.

Click to collapse



I created a batch file with all commands and optimizations.. do the same


----------



## rodken (Sep 15, 2022)

Michael root said:


> How can I execute all the adb commands, because I usually copy each one of them to the adb app control console and that is tiring, please help.

Click to collapse



You are free to refer to _this_ method.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 15, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> com.Android.settings.intelligence

Click to collapse



Thank u, this fixed my settings but not haptic feedback, it was related to an adb command in "Feedback".


----------



## Michael root (Sep 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> Eres libre de referirte a _esto_

Click to collapse



si eso exactamente pero no funciona, tal vez me puedas ayudar internamente?, no se que estoy haciendo mal


----------



## Michael root (Sep 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> You are free to refer to _this_ method.

Click to collapse



yes that exactly but it doesn't work, maybe you can help me internally?, I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## rodken (Sep 15, 2022)

Michael root said:


> yes that exactly but it doesn't work, maybe you can help me internally?, I don't know what I'm doing wrong

Click to collapse



Maybe, _this_ can assist you.

This is the content of a `test` sample batch file, simply type it in Notepad and change its extension from txt to bat as you save, in order to run it as batch file.



Spoiler: Batch It



cd %ANDROID_SDK%/platform-tools
cd %ANDROID_SDK%/platform-tools

adb shell su -c "chmod 777 /data"
adb shell su -c "chmod 777 /data/data"
adb shell su -c "chmod 777 /data/data/your.packagename"
adb shell su -c "chmod 777 /data/data/your.packagename/databases"
adb shell su -c "chmod 777 /data/data/your.packagename/databases/MyDB"
adb pull /data/data/your.packagename/databases/MyDB C:\Users\Pavel\Desktop

cd %ANDROID_SDK%/platform-tools

This command opens the directory of the adb accordingly to my system environment variable that specifies the location of my SDK directory on my machine.

You can simply replace the %ANDROID_SDK% with a full path:

Assuming that your SDK directory is located at _C:/Android/SDK_:


----------



## Michael root (Sep 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> Maybe, _this_ can assist you.
> 
> This is the content of a `test` sample batch file, simply type it in Notepad and change its extension from txt to bat as you save, in order to run it as batch file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, it worked


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 16, 2022)

Regardless of what I do. Modifications, Optimizations, Debloating, Even if I do no debloat or optimizations I get the same score regardless of what manifests I change.Why is it I can never reach a Geekbench score of 3400 or higher. This is my 2nd S21 Ultra Snapdragon 888. The highest score I've seen is 1000/3300 when the phone is cool and settled. I've tried just about everything. Why can I never achieve these scores? I tried several different ways to achieve these scores but the device can never reach them. Why? Don't get me wrong the device is smooth and fast but these scores say otherwise.


----------



## rodken (Sep 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Regardless of what I do. Modifications, Optimizations, Debloating, Even if I do no debloat or optimizations I get the same score regardless of what manifests I change.Why is it I can never reach a Geekbench score of 3400 or higher. This is my 2nd S21 Ultra Snapdragon 888. The highest score I've seen is 1000/3300 when the phone is cool and settled. I've tried just about everything. Why can I never achieve these scores? I tried several different ways to achieve these scores but the device can never reach them. Why? Don't get me wrong the device is smooth and fast but these scores say otherwise.

Click to collapse



One factor that might have influences on benchmark scores is the attunement of hardware and software.

On today's Sammy devices, when things start to take a nosedive and the phone can't handle the heat anymore, the only solution left is to bring down the performance using Samsung Software Magic. This means your device will detect that it's getting really hot and will start to throttle in order to reduce the workload on the processor during the benchmark process.

Possible caveat is your device will detect that it's getting really hot and will start to throttle in order to reduce the workload on the processor during the benchmark process.​​Arguably, benchmark scores can be misleading, as they determine the maximum performance of a device.​​Note that what's in your device, how you use it, how old it is, and other similar factors can also influence the benchmark scores of your device. That's why, even after running consecutive tests on the same device and/or different chipsets, you can get slightly different results each time with all of Sammy's built-in cooling systems or software optimizations.​​*Bad news: *sometimes the device throttles the performance of games and other apps but leaves the benchmark app untouched in order to inflate the scores.​​Question is: Do Benchmark scores really matter?​-- Depending on the kind of user you are, the answer can be either yes or no.​​


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 16, 2022)

rodken said:


> One factor that might have influences on benchmark scores is the attunement of hardware and software.
> 
> On today's Sammy devices, when things start to take a nosedive and the phone can't handle the heat anymore, the only solution left is to bring down the performance using Samsung Software Magic. This means your device will detect that it's getting really hot and will start to throttle in order to reduce the workload on the processor during the benchmark process.
> 
> Possible caveat is your device will detect that it's getting really hot and will start to throttle in order to reduce the workload on the processor during the benchmark process.​​Note that what's in your device, how you use it, how old it is, and other similar factors can also influence the benchmark scores of your device. That's why, even after running consecutive tests on the same device and/or different chipsets, you can get slightly different results each time with all of Sammy's built-in cooling systems or software optimizations.​​*Bad news: *sometimes the device throttles the performance of games and other apps but leaves the benchmark app untouched in order to inflate the scores.​

Click to collapse



This is my 2nd phone, only had it for about 1 month. Warranty is sending another phone, I honestly don't think it's the hardware. I had 2 software updates in the last week and I can honestly say the lag is completely gone now, and the device is a lot smoother and runs cooler, it almost seems like Geekbench is a placebo affect on scores. I don't know if it's the American phones having these issues, but this doesn't seem to happen much in terms of performance degrading on International versions. If you completely disable all of Sammies crapware it shouldn't still be trying to throttle performance when it's been completely disabled.

Geekbench doesn't seem to matter much to me. In my head I keep saying this is just placebo scores, they may not be true.


----------



## rodken (Sep 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> This is my 2nd phone, only had it for about 1 month. Warranty is sending another phone, I honestly don't think it's the hardware. I had 2 software updates in the last week and I can honestly say the lag is completely gone now, and the device is a lot smoother and runs cooler, it almost seems like Geekbench is a placebo affect on scores. I don't know if it's the American phones having these issues, but this doesn't seem to happen much in terms of performance degrading on International versions. If you completely disable all of Sammies crapware it shouldn't still be trying to throttle performance when it's been completely disabled.
> 
> Geekbench doesn't seem to matter much to me. In my head I keep saying this is just placebo scores, they may not be true.

Click to collapse



At the end of the day, benchmark scores can have a snake oil effect.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 16, 2022)

rodken said:


> At the end of the day, benchmark scores can have a snake oil effect.

Click to collapse



I'm in total agreement with you. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Regardless of what I do. Modifications, Optimizations, Debloating, Even if I do no debloat or optimizations I get the same score regardless of what manifests I change.Why is it I can never reach a Geekbench score of 3400 or higher. This is my 2nd S21 Ultra Snapdragon 888. The highest score I've seen is 1000/3300 when the phone is cool and settled. I've tried just about everything. Why can I never achieve these scores? I tried several different ways to achieve these scores but the device can never reach them. Why? Don't get me wrong the device is smooth and fast but these scores say otherwise.

Click to collapse



3300 is more than what i'm getting with S22, what are you looking for exactly ? You say your device is good, what's the problem then ? Keep in mind after all that _*THIS IS NOT A THREAD TO BOOST BENCHMARK SCORES*_.
I'd personally rather have a good all-around performer in day2day use, than to have a 10K score on geekbench with a laggy/crappy device. If you're looking for scores, there are gaming phones, or even iPhones for that matter.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 3300 is more than what i'm getting with S22, what are you looking for exactly ? You say your device is good, what's the problem then ? Keep in mind after all that _*THIS IS NOT A THREAD TO BOOST BENCHMARK SCORES*_.
> I'd personally rather have a good all-around performer in day2day use, than to have a 10K score on geekbench with a laggy/crappy device. If you're looking for scores, there are gaming phones, or even iPhones for that matter.

Click to collapse



I know this isn't a thread to boost benchmark scores as I obviously see it as a placebo score as every benchmark test app gives you different scores. I'm just been wondering why I hear many people here have scores well over 1100/3400 I'm trying to figure out what's at fault for such a crappy experience and why no matter what I've done I always end up getting performance decreases. And scores show well below 600/2500. If I've done everything I can possibly due to minimize lag and optimizations aren't working I can only blame hardware failure even at a stock level with no optimizations or bloat removed I still have performance failure. My partner experiences no lag whatsoever and he doesn't have his device optimized or debloated. I don't game much, my thing is multitasking and being able to run multiple apps at the same time without experiencing issues with performance drops and lag issues. I've had no issues on a OnePlus phone. This is ridiculous. The phone completely burns itself out it gets extremely hot. Even my first phone did the same with the same horrible heating and performance drops out of nowhere with lag following the drop. I can't blame software updates cause each update is the same problem over and over. Remember each time warranty sends a phone its refurbished so technically it's another person's problem when they get the phone. I just hope the next won't have a heating issue.


----------



## rodken (Sep 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I know this isn't a thread to boost benchmark scores as I obviously see it as a placebo score as every benchmark test app gives you different scores. I'm just been wondering why I hear many people here have scores well over 1100/3400 I'm trying to figure out what's at fault for such a crappy experience and why no matter what I've done I always end up getting performance decreases. And scores show well below 600/2500. If I've done everything I can possibly due to minimize lag and optimizations aren't working I can only blame hardware failure even at a stock level with no optimizations or bloat removed I still have performance failure. My partner experiences no lag whatsoever and he doesn't have his device optimized or debloated. I don't game much, my thing is multitasking and being able to run multiple apps at the same time without experiencing issues with performance drops and lag issues. I've had no issues on a OnePlus phone. This is ridiculous. The phone completely burns itself out it gets extremely hot. Even my first phone did the same with the same horrible heating and performance drops out of nowhere with lag following the drop. I can't blame software updates cause each update is the same problem over and over. Remember each time warranty sends a phone its refurbished so technically it's another person's problem when they get the phone. I just hope the next won't have a heating issue.

Click to collapse



If your concern resides around the performance and overheating issue
-- Visit _this_ thread that takes such discussion in to account.


----------



## VinTaco (Sep 17, 2022)

Quick question - for afterupdate.bat I get 'battery optimization failure'. Is that correct?
Command is:
echo Optimizing battery
adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job


----------



## VinTaco (Sep 17, 2022)

Also my phone (s22u Snap) is noticeably warmer after the instructions. Is that normal?

Edit: battery is draining faster than normal too

Edit 2: phone is discharging at twice the rate pre debloat. @Hamid Chikh any idea what I could have done wrong?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 17, 2022)

VinTaco said:


> Quick question - for afterupdate.bat I get 'battery optimization failure'. Is that correct?
> Command is:
> echo Optimizing battery
> adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job

Click to collapse



For that command specifically, i don't know why it only works sometimes


----------



## Michael root (Sep 17, 2022)

VinTaco said:


> Además, mi teléfono (s22u Snap) está determinado más cálido después de las instrucciones. ¿Eso es normal?
> 
> Edit: la batería también se está agotando más rápido de lo normal
> 
> Edición 2: el teléfono se descarga al doble de la velocidad anterior a la eliminación. @Hamid Chikh ¿alguna idea de lo que pude haber hecho mal?

Click to collapse



what's up guys, the same thing happens to me too the battery runs out too much during the night, I mean that in the use of battery it comes out that the screen never turned off


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sep 17, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I know this isn't a thread to boost benchmark scores as I obviously see it as a placebo score as every benchmark test app gives you different scores. I'm just been wondering why I hear many people here have scores well over 1100/3400 I'm trying to figure out what's at fault for such a crappy experience and why no matter what I've done I always end up getting performance decreases. And scores show well below 600/2500. If I've done everything I can possibly due to minimize lag and optimizations aren't working I can only blame hardware failure even at a stock level with no optimizations or bloat removed I still have performance failure. My partner experiences no lag whatsoever and he doesn't have his device optimized or debloated. I don't game much, my thing is multitasking and being able to run multiple apps at the same time without experiencing issues with performance drops and lag issues. I've had no issues on a OnePlus phone. This is ridiculous. The phone completely burns itself out it gets extremely hot. Even my first phone did the same with the same horrible heating and performance drops out of nowhere with lag following the drop. I can't blame software updates cause each update is the same problem over and over. Remember each time warranty sends a phone its refurbished so technically it's another person's problem when they get the phone. I just hope the next won't have a heating issue.

Click to collapse



Did you disable game optimization services? I know one guy that disable game optimization, game launcher and game booster with adb Command and his phone ran real hot but me and everyone I know with a tab s7 or s8 that disabled them hasnt  had any issues at all with heating with their tabs


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 17, 2022)

Lolorider64 said:


> Did you disable game optimization services? I know one guy that disable game optimization, game launcher and game booster with adb Command and his phone ran real hot but me and everyone I know with a tab s7 or s8 that disabled them hasnt  had any issues at all with heating with their tabs

Click to collapse



I don't disable GOS, I see no real performance gain or boost with it enabled or disabled ever on any Samsung device I've owned including my Galaxy Tab S6. Therefore said when it ain't broke don't go trying to fix it. Everyone has their own thoughts on the GOS Legend and what exactly it does. But I don't think of it in a negative way as others think.


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sep 17, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I don't disable GOS, I see no real performance gain or boost with it enabled or disabled ever on any Samsung device I've owned including my Galaxy Tab S6. Therefore said when it ain't broke don't go trying to fix it. Everyone has their own thoughts on the GOS Legend and what exactly it does. But I don't think of it in a negative way as others think.

Click to collapse



I definitely noticed a huge difference after disabling it with adb Commands on my tab s7 and s8 . I never saw any issues with it till Android 12, that's when the game I play started randomly lagging but after disabling GOS the game plays smooth again. I can confirm this does help galaxy tab s7 and s8 on Android 12 cause I can't count how many players in the golf clash world I helped disable GOS and they all had the same better results.


----------



## furquim97 (Sep 18, 2022)

Up until August's patch I was able to use the "adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job" command successfully, but after the patch I was unable to do so anymore as it returned an error message saying "failure". I thought maybe it had something to do with the patch, but I just updated to the September patch and the issue persists. Is anyone else facing the same error or has any solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> For that command specifically, i don't know why it only works sometimes

Click to collapse



Sir what is the the SOT you is getting on your S22. I know it is irrelevant but i m upgrading to s22+. So wanna get the idea. Please let me know


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 18, 2022)

furquim97 said:


> Up until August's patch I was able to use the "adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job" command successfully, but after the patch I was unable to do so anymore as it returned an error message saying "failure". I thought maybe it had something to do with the patch, but I just updated to the September patch and the issue persists. Is anyone else facing the same error or has any solution?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You could always use the Galaxy App Booster App as stated in OP.


----------



## wilsonbstian (Sep 18, 2022)

Can anyone lend me the Samsung cloud package name and the samsung cloud service to make it work, thanks, I want to enable the cloud app.
+ The Samsung pass app, which to reinstall to make the app fully work, thanks.


----------



## nocio (Sep 18, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> Can anyone lend me the Samsung cloud package name and the samsung cloud service to make it work, thanks, I want to enable the cloud app.
> + The Samsung pass app, which to reinstall to make the app fully work, thanks.

Click to collapse



Search here





						Samsung full apps list - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## nocio (Sep 18, 2022)

All day on WiFi with debloated preset from OP and latest September security patch.  So far so good, my device is base S21, exynos


----------



## wilsonbstian (Sep 18, 2022)

nocio said:


> Search here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou!, It helped


----------



## stepinac (Sep 18, 2022)

nocio said:


> All day on WiFi with debloated preset from OP and latest September security patch.  So far so good, my device is base S21, exynos

Click to collapse



Do you usually charge your battery to 100 % or less?


----------



## nocio (Sep 18, 2022)

stepinac said:


> Do you usually charge your battery to 100 % or less?

Click to collapse



It depends, really. when I'm at work I don't have a time to charge it to 100%, iz usually to 75-80%. But when I'm at home, especially now because I have COVID i charge it to 100%. Device is exactly 1year old. I rarely fully discharge device, maybe 2 time a month


----------



## stepinac (Sep 18, 2022)

nocio said:


> It depends, really. when I'm at work I don't have a time to charge it to 100%, iz usually to 75-80%. But when I'm at home, especially now because I have COVID i charge it to 100%. Device is exactly 1year old. I rarely fully discharge device, maybe 2 time a month

Click to collapse



Thank you for response, hope you get better soon.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 18, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Sir what is the the SOT you is getting on your S22. I know it is irrelevant but i m upgrading to s22+. So wanna get the idea. Please let me know

Click to collapse



Around 5h of Sot (S22 exynos base)


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Around 5h of Sot (S22 exynos base)

Click to collapse



Yikes! What is burning up that much power?
What's the display brightness?
That an average of almost 1000 mAh of constant power consumption.  My average on the N10+ is around 340 mAh.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Around 5h of Sot (S22 exynos base)

Click to collapse



Ohh man. We get snapdragon variant here. Hope i can acheive 7hours of SOT


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Is this command  something i should do on my tab s8? adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 19, 2022)

Lolorider64 said:


> Is this command  something i should do on my tab s8? adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

Click to collapse



This setting has been talked about here before. I see no difference with it enabled or disabled, speed and smoothness is the same. You can try it out for yourself.


----------



## cibic89 (Sep 19, 2022)

Trying to enable labs for wifi. I looked for about section in intelligent wifi on s21 ultra android 12 but no luck. There are no 3 dots in settings for me and intelligent wifi is under advanced settings in wifi... Can someone help me please?


----------



## VinTaco (Sep 19, 2022)

nocio said:


> Search here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to this, removing Samsung Pass can lead to battery drain which I think is the issue I was having.


----------



## rezabahramnezhad (Sep 19, 2022)

Hi please help Mr I can't find outdoor mode and 4screen mode


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 19, 2022)

This is my battery after huge debloat and adb settings.. this is all wifi on with 54% remaining battery. Thanks so much to everyone on this thread.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 19, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> This is my battery after huge debloat and adb settings.. this is all wifi on with 54% remaining battery. Thanks so much to everyone on this thread.

Click to collapse



The September patch that wasn't even suppose to exist this month really pushed to fix a lot of issues, I see why Samsung bit the bullet cause there was more than just a security patch involved. Things have definitely gotten speedier and battery life has improved by about 10%. I noticed going into permissions and looking into each setting and hitting the back button would cause severe lag when exiting the menu to go back. Now it seems smooth without the severe lag trying to hit the back button when changing permissions. Seems refresh rate issues have been better adjusted cause its hella smooth now. I look into previous issues and compare, and this is definitely a way different experience. September patch + debloat + adb optimization = Beast Mode. S21 Ultra Snapdragon users here will definitely see the difference.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 19, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> The September patch that wasn't even suppose to exist this month really pushed to fix a lot of issues, I see why Samsung bit the bullet cause there was more than just a security patch involved. Things have definitely gotten speedier and battery life has improved by about 10%. I noticed going into permissions and looking into each setting and hitting the back button would cause severe when exiting the menu to go back. Now it seems smooth without the severe lag trying to hit the back button when changing permissions. Seems refresh rate issues have been better adjusted cause its hella smooth now. I look into previous issues and compare, and this is definitely a way different experience. September patch + debloat + adb optimization = Beast Mode. S21 Ultra Snapdragon users here will definitely see the difference.

Click to collapse



Mine is S10+ and it got August patch, unfortunately S10 + will receive patches every 3 months .. but all tehese tweaks helped a lot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 19, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> You could always use the Galaxy App Booster App as stated in OP.

Click to collapse



Not relevant, totally different. You're confusing with another command


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 19, 2022)

So What wrong with using adaptive battery?  I have it off because im following you guide..but I was wondering why..    awesome work by the way!   love tinkering with my phone..hhaha


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> So What wrong with using adaptive battery?  I have it off because im following you guide..but I was wondering why..    awesome work by the way!   love tinkering with my phone..hhaha

Click to collapse



It will cause erratic behaviors and it never worked well.  Hand optimizing gives superior results.


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 19, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It will cause erratic behaviors and it never worked well.  Hand optimizing gives superior results.

Click to collapse



Cool...Thanks!


----------



## kazegawa (Sep 20, 2022)

AFTER COUNTLESS EXPERIMENTS
TRY THIS

cmd sensorservice set-uid-state com.samsung.android.game.gos idle

cmd sensorservice set-uid-state com.samsung.android.game.gametools idle

AND YOU WILL BE SURPRISED


----------



## sapanag (Sep 20, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> AFTER COUNTLESS EXPERIMENTS
> TRY THIS
> 
> cmd sensorservice set-uid-state com.samsung.android.game.gos idle
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly it does??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 20, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> AFTER COUNTLESS EXPERIMENTS
> TRY THIS
> 
> cmd sensorservice set-uid-state com.samsung.android.game.gos idle
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain please, so i can test and put it in op


----------



## kazegawa (Sep 20, 2022)

it basically turn apps very smooth and run at curreny refresh rate. at first im just aiming to disable the heat sensor for game booster and i thought why not include gos. ah if want to reset the changes just use reset-uid-state


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 20, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> it basically turn apps very smooth and run at curreny refresh rate. at first im just aiming to disable the heat sensor for game booster and i thought why not include gos. ah if want to reset the changes just use reset-uid-state

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input, I'll test and update op


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 20, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> it basically turn apps very smooth and run at curreny refresh rate. at first im just aiming to disable the heat sensor for game booster and i thought why not include gos. ah if want to reset the changes just use reset-uid-state

Click to collapse



No changes here, I don't know what it does


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No changes here, I don't know what it does

Click to collapse



There is way yes to completely remove the heat restriction on GOS and go above the LAB values but I'm not understanding this.


----------



## kazegawa (Sep 20, 2022)

ah forgot to mention this, 1st i run cmd sensorservice, your phone will restart. and then proceed~


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 20, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> There is way yes to completely remove the heat restriction on GOS and go above the LAB values but I'm not understanding this.

Click to collapse



What way


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 20, 2022)

kazegawa said:


> ah forgot to mention this, 1st i run cmd sensorservice, your phone will restart. and then proceed~

Click to collapse



Tried that too, phone didn't restard


----------



## AndroidWars (Sep 20, 2022)

I tried this I think we already disabled gos & game tools uninstalled. That because wont restart device.



kazegawa said:


> AFTER COUNTLESS EXPERIMENTS
> TRY THIS
> 
> cmd sensorservice set-uid-state com.samsung.android.game.gos idle
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a command about battery info. Maybe this will be usefull.

adb shell dumpsys battery

This is my S10+ results

Current Battery Service state:
  AC powered: false
  USB powered: true
  Wireless powered: false
  Max charging current: 0
  Max charging voltage: 0
  Charge counter: 3700730
  status: 2
  health: 2
  present: true
  level: 93
  scale: 100
  voltage: 4185
  temperature: 277
  technology: Li-ion
  batteryMiscEvent: 196608
  batteryCurrentEvent: 65536
  mSecPlugTypeSummary: 2
  LED Charging: true
  LED Low Battery: true
  current now: 427
  charge counter: 3700730
  Adaptive Fast Charging Settings: false
  Super Fast Charging Settings: false
USE_FAKE_BATTERY: false
FEATURE_WIRELESS_FAST_CHARGER_CONTROL: true
  mWasUsedWirelessFastChargerPreviously: false
  mWirelessFastChargingSettingsEnable: false
LLB CAL: 20190214
LLB MAN: 
LLB CURRENT: YEAR2022M9D19
LLB DIFF: 188
SEC_FEATURE_BATTERY_FULL_CAPACITY: true
  mFullCapacityEnable: false
FEATURE_HICCUP_CONTROL: true
FEATURE_SUPPORTED_DAILY_BOARD: false
SEC_FEATURE_BATTERY_LIFE_EXTENDER: false
SEC_FEATURE_USE_WIRELESS_POWER_SHARING: true
health: [email protected]::[email protected]
BatteryInfoBackUp
  mSavedBatteryAsoc: 85
  mSavedBatteryMaxTemp: 619
  mSavedBatteryMaxCurrent: 3134
  mSavedBatteryUsage: 121199
  FEATURE_SAVE_BATTERY_CYCLE: true
  SEC_FEATURE_PREVENT_SWELLING: false


----------



## rodken (Sep 20, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I tried this I think we already disabled gos & game tools uninstalled. That because wont restart device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can also extend the use of _dumpsys_ by utilizing `adb shell dumpsys | grep "DUMP OF SERVICE"` which will list many other options available with _dumpsys._


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi, What app is related to the pop up ? I already disabled com.samsung.android.app.appsedge but only split screen is gone but the hold to pop-up view in recent apps is still works. Any ideas ? Thanks


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes it does

Click to collapse



this makes my screen flicker brighter and less bright...its weird...had to put it back to 120hz


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 21, 2022)

Warranty phone replacement, No debloat. No Optimizations, looks like I got a winner. Never seen this before ever. Guessing my first 2 phones had faulty hardware.


----------



## Cellzor (Sep 21, 2022)

Hey,

So I was finally getting around to tinker with my device but am confused and hoping you could shine some light on this. Previously you had an adb command with 'restrict performance', I cannot find the exact command any longer. Could you share it, does it still work?

In your latest edit I see the below options, do they increase batter life and work? Previously you had mentioned that one only could lock to 96Hz, ideally I'd like to lock to 90Hz.
Does the low_heat_mode replace the "restrict performance" command?

adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60
adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

Light/Standard Performance Profile (From OneUI 4.1.1)​Light mode:
adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1


All I want is to underlock my phone and decrease the refresh rate to around 90Hz for better battery life, is that possible?


----------



## sapanag (Sep 21, 2022)

Looking good so far on my new s22+ after debloat and adb settings


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sep 21, 2022)

Does anyone know is there is an adb command for the Magnification tool in visibility enhancements settings to increase the zoom out?


----------



## rodken (Sep 21, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I was finally getting around to tinker with my device but am confused and hoping you could shine some light on this. Previously you had an adb command with 'restrict performance', I cannot find the exact command any longer. Could you share it, does it still work?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you attempting to underclock without root access?


----------



## Cellzor (Sep 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> Are you attempting to underclock without root access?

Click to collapse



Yepp that's what I'd like to do


----------



## rodken (Sep 21, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> Yepp that's what I'd like to do

Click to collapse



Any methods to underclock Mobile CPU without rooting _is a negatory_.
-- Overclocking is possible without root, but it requires some delicate steps.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> Any methods to underclock Mobile CPU without rooting _is a negatory_.
> -- Overclocking is possible without root, but it requires some delicate steps.

Click to collapse



How do you OC without root?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 21, 2022)

Android 13 OneUI 5 Beta​- *S21 Thread*
- *Exynos S22 Thread*
- *Snapdragon S22 Thread*


----------



## rodken (Sep 21, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> How do you OC without root?

Click to collapse



Usually, a kernel that allows OC and an app that switches it on is needed.
Some would argue that one can't overclock the CPU without rooting which falls into the _Yes and No_ conundrum.

Simply under developer options

*Force GPU Rendering*
*Force 4x MSAA *
Enabling *4x MSAA* feature may cause your device is heating up quickly. It can over burden the GPU and ultimately degrades your device’s overall performance. Even with a high-end device, I recommend enabling this feature in an air-conditioned room, otherwise the device will throttle down.

_N.B.: The poor man's version of overclocking._


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> Usually, a kernel that allows OC and an app that switches it on is needed.
> Some would argue that one can't overclock the CPU without rooting which falls into the _Yes and No_ conundrum.
> 
> Simply under developer options
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that's not it. We'll discuss that later, I'm flashing beta 3 now. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## rodken (Sep 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, that's not it. We'll discuss that later, I'm flashing beta 3 now. I'll keep you guys updated

Click to collapse



I thought that would shake some trees _and _get someone's attention.


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sep 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> Usually, a kernel that allows OC and an app that switches it on is needed.
> Some would argue that one can't overclock the CPU without rooting which falls into the _Yes and No_ conundrum.
> 
> Simply under developer options
> ...

Click to collapse



Do these settings help for gaming?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> Usually, a kernel that allows OC and an app that switches it on is needed.
> Some would argue that one can't overclock the CPU without rooting which falls into the _Yes and No_ conundrum.
> 
> Simply under developer options
> ...

Click to collapse



You can do that in Developer options...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 21, 2022)

Still no performance profile in BETA 3


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 21, 2022)

SteveNancey said:


> Yeah you can easily decrease your mobile screen refresh rate from your mobile phone settings by enabling developer mode.

Click to collapse



No you can not


----------



## rodken (Sep 21, 2022)

Lolorider64 said:


> Do these settings help for gaming?

Click to collapse



YMMV based on a slight bump in performance regarding gaming speed, but it might cause your device to heat up like a freshly made stromboli.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 21, 2022)

Updated presets​Including new Android 13 preset based off of OneUI 5 Beta 3


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 21, 2022)

Is there a point and isit worth it  updating to one UI5? ..Wont i lose everthing I just finished doing to my  phone?...seems to be running great now..  after all the debloating and your awesome tips!... lol


----------



## sapanag (Sep 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still no performance profile in BETA 3

Click to collapse



Me too waiting for it. Hope samsung doesn't reserve this for fold nd flips


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 21, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> Is there a point and isit worth it  updating to one UI5? ..Wont i lose everthing I just finished doing to my  phone?...seems to be running great now..  after all the debloating and your awesome tips!... lol

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA
I'm still running on Pie on my N10+ because it's fast, stable and fulfilling its mission.  Current load is over 2 yo and security is not an issue... those are all the things that count.  I'm not greedy.

Upgrades and updates can and do break things.
That requires time to fix if it can even be remedied at all.  Look before you leap and don't buy the hype until proven to be fact.


----------



## m_reyna_16 (Sep 21, 2022)

Can anyone help? After doing most of this tutorial my battery life is very good... but now I'm not getting messages from my ring app. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app (deleted data and cache when uninstalling) numerous times. Gone through the notification settings, deleted everything on sleeping and deepsleeping list and even added ring to my never sleeping apps... I've also tried switching from optimized to unrestricted on the app settings to no avail... anyone know of a fix? I've also tried restarting on bootloader mode and deleting cache


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 22, 2022)

Is there anyway of boosting bluetooth volume?  I tried maxing out media volume limit..  and enabled "disable absolute volume" under Dev option.........   but it still not very loud.... .


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> Is there anyway of boosting bluetooth volume?  I tried maxing out media volume limit..  and enabled "disable absolute volume" under Dev option.........   but it still not very loud.... .

Click to collapse



What's the bt device?
Try a network reset.
Try toggling these two settings as well:


Check these settings too:


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 22, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Hi, What app is related to the pop up ? I already disabled com.samsung.android.app.appsedge but only split screen is gone but the hold to pop-up view in recent apps is still works. Any ideas ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Anyone has any idea please?


----------



## MemurBey (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi, I was using just recommended settings but now I want more.(adb commands)
How can I backup my settings before?

Edit: Ok I found it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 22, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> Hi, I was using just recommended settings but now I want more.(adb commands)
> How can I backup my settings before?

Click to collapse



Check OP please


----------



## m_reyna_16 (Sep 22, 2022)

m_reyna_16 said:


> Can anyone help? After doing most of this tutorial my battery life is very good... but now I'm not getting messages from my ring app. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app (deleted data and cache when uninstalling) numerous times. Gone through the notification settings, deleted everything on sleeping and deepsleeping list and even added ring to my never sleeping apps... I've also tried switching from optimized to unrestricted on the app settings to no avail... anyone know of a fix? I've also tried restarting on bootloader mode and deleting cache

Click to collapse



Anyone? I didn't use the adv commands in this guide


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 22, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> What's the bt device?
> Try a network reset.
> Try toggling these two settings as well:
> View attachment 5717325
> ...

Click to collapse



all bt devices...   anker ear buds  ...  souncore mini 3...   skull candy headphones...ill try these   thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 22, 2022)

m_reyna_16 said:


> Can anyone help? After doing most of this tutorial my battery life is very good... but now I'm not getting messages from my ring app. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app (deleted data and cache when uninstalling) numerous times. Gone through the notification settings, deleted everything on sleeping and deepsleeping list and even added ring to my never sleeping apps... I've also tried switching from optimized to unrestricted on the app settings to no avail... anyone know of a fix? I've also tried restarting on bootloader mode and deleting cache

Click to collapse



I cant help here, sorry, I don't understand the problem and don't use the app


----------



## m_reyna_16 (Sep 22, 2022)

I didn't be specific, that's my fault... what I meant to say is that after following this tutorial, without using the adb commands and just enabling and disabling most settings, I stopped getting notifications from the app... the ring app is for my alarm/camera system. I don't get notifications when someone rings the doorbell nor when the cameras capture motions. My wife gets it on her iPhone but not me. Again, it has to do with the notifications. I have set the app to never sleep in settings to no avail


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 22, 2022)

Here are some screenshots from One UI 5 beta 3.
That's the best score I could get, it's still "energy_aware" CPU scheduler


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> all bt devices...   anker ear buds  ...  souncore mini 3...   skull candy headphones...ill try these   thanks

Click to collapse



It can happen with Samsung Buds too so it's the phone.  This can be a real pain when it happens.
Try cycling the master volume slider in settings full range a couple of times.  Do not factory reset for this because it will likely happen again anyway.   Watching vids on the Samsung browser can trigger it.  Try turning off A2DP first.


----------



## Cellzor (Sep 22, 2022)

rodken said:


> Any methods to underclock Mobile CPU without rooting _is a negatory_.
> -- Overclocking is possible without root, but it requires some delicate steps.

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> No you can not

Click to collapse



I was under the impression that it was possible to underclock the S22 without root?
Initially Hamid posted a 'restrict performance' adb command I cannot find any longer..

Is that not the case any more?
I really like the power-save mode apart from it disabling mail-sync and forcing 60Hz.
Is it possible to adjust the power-save mode via adb-commands to force 90/96Hz and enable mail-sync?

I don't play games on the phone, so just want to increase battery life as much as possible.

Thanks for your time


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 22, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> I was under the impression that it was possible to underclock the S22 without root?
> Initially Hamid posted a 'restrict performance' adb command I cannot find any longer..
> 
> Is that not the case any more?
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at what's using the power and deal with them on a case by case basis.  Try temporarily disabling Google play Services when it's not needed.  That's what I do, it saves about 1-2%@hr for me but if you have Google backup Transport running the savings would be much higher.  Gmail and Playstore are also dependencies of Google play Services. Lots of Gookill junk to sort out...

90hz, hurts. It going to suck some additional power.  Perhaps doing what I mentioned previously will tone it down.  This is one of the reasons why I'm still running N10+'s and running on Pie and Q;  balance between performance and battery life.
Think of throttling as under clocking


----------



## rodken (Sep 22, 2022)

Cellzor said:


> I was under the impression that it was possible to underclock the S22 without root?
> Initially Hamid posted a 'restrict performance' adb command I cannot find any longer..
> 
> Is that not the case any more?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am under the impression that you are referring to _disabling the performance limit_ of said device which will increase heat and battery drainage.

You are free to try and monitor for excessive heat and battery.


```
Tweak
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 0,0

Default
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
```


----------



## apsitos (Sep 22, 2022)

Anyone knows what package is responsible for floating chat heads? After uninstalling many packages, I installed again some packages that I wanted for example the add menu cached app list on sleeping apps, or phone ui. But I can't find the package responsible for permit drawing apps over other apps.. Anyone knows it?


----------



## rodken (Sep 22, 2022)

m_reyna_16 said:


> Can anyone help? After doing most of this tutorial my battery life is very good... but now I'm not getting messages from my ring app. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app (deleted data and cache when uninstalling) numerous times. Gone through the notification settings, deleted everything on sleeping and deepsleeping list and even added ring to my never sleeping apps... I've also tried switching from optimized to unrestricted on the app settings to no avail... anyone know of a fix? I've also tried restarting on bootloader mode and deleting cache

Click to collapse



Are you aware of the issue regarding certain apps that conflict with Ring?


Spoiler: Ring The Alarm




360 Security
360 Battery Plus
All-In-One Toolbox
Avast Clean-up and Boost
AVG AntiVirus
Booster Kit
Clean Master
CM Security
DFNDR: Antivirus & Cleaner
Droid Optimizer
DU Battery Saver
ES File Explorer File Manager
Fast Cleaner
Free Shield
Lookout
McAfee Mobile Booster
Network Master
Power Clean
Purify
Security & Privacy
Storage Analyser
Super Cleaner
Super Fast Charger
Supo Optimizer


----------



## sapanag (Sep 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here are some screenshots from One UI 5 beta 3.
> That's the best score I could get, it's still "energy_aware" CPU scheduler

Click to collapse



how is battery optimizations on one ui 5 ??? m thinking to jump on to beta


----------



## wilsonbstian (Sep 23, 2022)

My mobile data won't work, I already restored EUICC apps, and IMS apps, help please.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone know how to stop this CAcertapp from running in background. It is continuously running since 3days. Even if i force stop it restarts again. Even cannot disable or stop it in secure folder


----------



## forjest63 (Sep 23, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Anyone know how to stop this CAcertapp from running in background. It is continuously running since 3days. Even if i force stop it restarts again. Even cannot disable or stop it in secure folder

Click to collapse



use killapps pro for this








						KillApps v1.30.2 MOD APK (Premium Unlocked)
					

KillApps: Close all apps running will give you the smoothest phone experience possible. If you often feel that when you are using, sometimes your phone




					modyolo.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 23, 2022)

sapanag said:


> how is battery optimizations on one ui 5 ??? m thinking to jump on to beta

Click to collapse



Great actually


----------



## serene_sky (Sep 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset *(RECOMMENDED NOT MANDATORY)
> *- Remove SIM
> - DON'T use Smart Switch*
> ...

Click to collapse



So I have to restore the removed apps before install an update?


----------



## rodken (Sep 23, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> use killapps pro for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Refer to the XDA rules governing your post.
-- In particular, rule #6


----------



## Daniel Gringo (Sep 23, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> So I have to restored the removed apps before install an update?

Click to collapse



Yes, because I just stupidly forgot and cannot get to settings now. 

Guys, is there is there any solution, or just factory reset in such case? Thank you for advices!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 23, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> So I have to restored the removed apps before install an update?

Click to collapse



Not always but it may blow up in your face. I've gotten away with it before... depends what was blocked.  If it crashes I just factory reset* and move on.  Incentive not to repeat mistakes.
Generally firmware updates are a mistake if the system is running well; you have little to gain and a lot to lose.

* my critical data is always redundantly backed up because anything can and eventually will happen when it come to data.


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here are some screenshots from One UI 5 beta 3.
> That's the best score I could get, it's still "energy_aware" CPU scheduler

Click to collapse



So is it worth it ?  I mean I just finished Optimizing my phone...now this is rolling out...   you going to make test to see how much battery is on the beta?   could be interesting to see if theres a big difference...  because if there isn't ..I don't think theres any point of losing everything I optimized on my phone  to switch to the U5 beta...


----------



## sapanag (Sep 24, 2022)

I just noticed that after debloat. Hdr toggle in camera settings is gone. Anyone else facing the same issue?? Or help me with the fix. Btw already tried clearing data of camera app


----------



## serene_sky (Sep 24, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Not always but it may blow up in your face. I've gotten away with it before... depends what was blocked.  If it crashes I just factory reset* and move on.  Incentive not to repeat mistakes.
> Generally firmware updates are a mistake if the system is running well; you have little to gain and a lot to lose.
> 
> * my critical data is always redundantly backed up because anything can and eventually will happen when it come to data.

Click to collapse



I've removed a lot of bloatwares and seems like my phone is smoother.

ONE UI 5 is coming soon and I wonder about updating my phone, so thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 24, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I just noticed that after debloat. Hdr toggle in camera settings is gone. Anyone else facing the same issue?? Or help me with the fix. Btw already tried clearing data of camera app

Click to collapse



Okay, restore everything, reboot, and send a screenshot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 24, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> So I have to restore the removed apps before install an update?

Click to collapse



 YES! Restore everything before updating, then debloat again after the update settles down. Don't forget, you can save your current preset


----------



## sapanag (Sep 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Okay, restore everything, reboot, and send a screenshot

Click to collapse



My bad. Just got article from samsung saying that they removed hdr toggle in latest update. It will be integrated auto


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 24, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I've removed a lot of bloatwares and seems like my phone is smoother.
> 
> ONE UI 5 is coming soon and I wonder about updating my phone, so thanks for your explanation.

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA
This phone could use something... maybe UI 5 will be the shot in the mass it needs.

Might as well do a factory reset and start with a clean load.  Don't disable anything at first except pure useless bloatware.  Then systematically target the hogs and track them down.  Ignore the dozens of small Samsung system apks* unless they are useless hogs!  Optimizing is a slow and tedious process until you work it out.  Don't use a cookie cutter pattern instead customize it to your unique user needs.  More time spent doing this means a better optimized device.

It's time consuming which is why I avoid all firmware updates once my device is running well. It's also one of the reasons I'm still running trouble free on Pie.  I'm a pragmatist and conservative by nature...

*many use little resources and are needed for proper functionality.  They started appearing in Android 10;  Pie has over 100 fewer and is much easier to debloat.  I used my N10+ Pie template to debloat my newer N10+ Q device and ignored almost all of these new Samsung system apks.
I'll play with it more in the future but it's running pretty good as is.


----------



## cucumber42 (Sep 25, 2022)

I was researching the compile commands in your after update script. I found a reddit post on how to to compile with an everything-profile at the expense of disk space. I figured someone here would find this useful and do some benchmarks on it. Here are the commands he used, instead of yours.

cmd package compile -a -f -m everything-profile
cmd package compile -a -f --compile-layouts
cmd package bg-dexopt-job

to reverse:

adb shell pm compile -a -f -r install
adb shell pm bg-dexopt-job

His github page is here:








						monolith/monolith.sh at main · tytydraco/monolith
					

Recompile Android packages with more extensive DEX optimizations - monolith/monolith.sh at main · tytydraco/monolith




					github.com


----------



## dominicstg2 (Sep 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset *(RECOMMENDED NOT MANDATORY)
> *- Remove SIM
> - DON'T use Smart Switch*
> ...

Click to collapse



so i want samsung pay, samsung pass, s health, theme engine to work what do i disable? is it all the knox stuff?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 25, 2022)

S22 Ultra Users​Can you please find & share the ADB command for _super_fast_charging_ 2.0 ?


----------



## sapanag (Sep 25, 2022)

m noob but r u talking about this command





Hamid Chikh said:


> S22 Ultra Users​Can you please find & share the ADB command for _super_fast_charging_ 2.0 ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​ADB COMMANDS LIST​​

Click to collapse


*PLENTY OF NEW ADB COMMANDS*​*Yes, this is why i was off the grid for a moment. Full week of testing*
*ENJOY!*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 25, 2022)

Daniel Gringo said:


> Yes, because I just stupidly forgot and cannot get to settings now.
> 
> Guys, is there is there any solution, or just factory reset in such case? Thank you for advices!

Click to collapse



Try to restore in any way possible, otherwise, you're cooked


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 25, 2022)

sapanag said:


> m noob but r u talking about this commandView attachment 5720021

Click to collapse



That's for normal fast charging, i already have that, can you find any other setting about charging ? You'll have to go to your settings and toggle the setting twice for the parameter to show up. Just list everything for me please. Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 25, 2022)

cucumber42 said:


> I was researching the compile commands in your after update script. I found a reddit post on how to to compile with an everything-profile at the expense of disk space. I figured someone here would find this useful and do some benchmarks on it. Here are the commands he used, instead of yours.
> 
> cmd package compile -a -f -m everything-profile
> cmd package compile -a -f --compile-layouts
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have to explain and detail stuff. Also, did you do any test ? Also, explain the pros and cons.
Also, what do the parameters signify (-a -f -m) ?


----------



## serene_sky (Sep 26, 2022)

I've removed so many apps following package names in 1st post, and now suggestions in photo gallery disappeared...

But I like this feature, so I want to resetore it. Does anyone know the package names affect to this feature?


----------



## sapanag (Sep 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's for normal fast charging, i already have that, can you find any other setting about charging ? You'll have to go to your settings and toggle the setting twice for the parameter to show up. Just list everything for me please. Thanks

Click to collapse



Did that but couldnt find anything extra related to charge , charging ,super etc.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 26, 2022)

Hamid, In your ADB commands list you have sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness listed twice with 2 different settings. It's either 0 or 1. What exactly is adb shell settings put global system_capabilities 100 and what does this do? Can't find info on this anywhere.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

Have no idea what to restore. Already restored:
Bluetooth stuff
Companion device manager
Google play services

Was looking for what else in the thread, but I did not find, pls help.


----------



## nocio (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Have no idea what to restore. Already restored:
> Bluetooth stuff
> Companion device manager
> Google play services
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this happen after debloating?


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> Is this happen after debloating?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## nocio (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



I've had this problem with several apps after debloating. Nothing helped except clear data of the app, uninstall app and than installing it again


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Have no idea what to restore. Already restored:
> Bluetooth stuff
> Companion device manager
> Google play services
> ...

Click to collapse



Goggle play Services probably for one... maybe not.  Instead of blocking play services simply disable it in settings.  The result is the same.
Don't use an elephant gun when a pellet gun would work better.

I would avoid disabling apks (especially the numerous small Samsung system apks) where you can't determine their function... or dependencies.  Doing so can easily end up being counterproductive to your cause.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> I've had this problem with several apps after debloating. Nothing helped except clear data of the app, uninstall app and than installing it again

Click to collapse



Done that couple of times, without results.


----------



## nocio (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Done that couple of times, without results.

Click to collapse



Did you try to restore all apps to see if this problem is connected with debloating device or something else?
Also, what preset did you use? Uninstall 12 or 13?


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> Did you try to restore all apps to see if this problem is connected with debloating device or something else?
> Also, what preset did you use? Uninstall 12 or 13?

Click to collapse



yes I restored all debloated apps and problem disappeared. It must be some apps but don't know what exacly  I restored some of those described by members but seems not all.

I used Uninstall12 and 13 aswell.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

nocio said:


> Did you try to restore all apps to see if this problem is connected with debloating device or something else?
> Also, what preset did you use? Uninstall 12 or 13?

Click to collapse



Allready restored apps that members recommended for those who had simmilar problem:
Nearby device scanning
Companion Device Manager
Google Play services
System Connectivity Resources
ConnectivityOverlay
Wearable Manager Installer
Nearby Service
Continuity Service


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Allready restored apps that members recommended for those who had simmilar problem:
> Nearby device scanning
> Companion Device Manager
> Google Play services
> ...

Click to collapse



A list of the disabled apps be more helpful.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> A list of the disabled apps be more helpful.

Click to collapse


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> # Preset created in ADB AppControl 1.7.7.1
> # Total applications: 248
> # 2022-09-26_19:05:17
> # Samsung SM-G998B Uninstalled applications

Click to collapse



Wearables needs all it's permissions.  They all must be enabled.
Samsung location SDK can safely be blocked that rest I don't know.  You can turn off location in settings without fouling Wearables.
Maybe Setup Wizard.

You have a lot of small Samsung system apks blocked that modify the UI, the display and more.  This will effect the appearance and likely functionality.  They use little resources.  Way too many blocked; it's no longer a functional Samsung. Should be 80-100 blocked; this current configuration will cause troubles.  No edge clipboard?  That's a very useful app that I use everyday. 

I would verify what each one does before blocking.  You see the problem here?  It's far better to target the known useless bloatware (like Digital Wellbeing) and track down the battery hogs individually than take this shotgun approach.  Lol that's more like a MOAB than a shotgun. 
Really I think you should start again from the beginning.  Otherwise you'll never know what this UI should look like, function and it's capabilities.  There's a huge chunk missing now, it will likely cause ongoing issues and erratic behaviors.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Wearables needs all it's permissions.  They all must be enabled.
> Samsung location SDK can safely be blocked that rest I don't know.  You can turn off location in settings without fouling Wearables.
> Maybe Setup Wizard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright I'll do that and start from the beginning, maybe i'll learn something new. Thank You for Your time Sir!


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Alright I'll do that and start from the beginning, maybe i'll learn something new. Thank You for Your time Sir!

Click to collapse



This is my current list of blocked apps on my N10+'s.  I don't use wifi or Dex so they are blocked.  The list is the raw backup file from the app so it's a pain to read.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Hamid, In your ADB commands list you have sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness listed twice with 2 different settings. It's either 0 or 1. What exactly is adb shell settings put global system_capabilities 100 and what does this do? Can't find info on this anywhere.

Click to collapse



You can find info about that command in a previous post where we detailed all processing speed commands. Also, it's 1 under fix performance section, and 0 under battery optimization. So it's your choice.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Have no idea what to restore. Already restored:
> Bluetooth stuff
> Companion device manager
> Google play services
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you rebooted and cleared cache and repaired apps as advised in OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Goggle play Services probably for one... maybe not.  Instead of blocking play services simply disable it in settings.  The result is the same.
> Don't use an elephant gun when a pellet gun would work better.
> 
> I would avoid disabling apks (especially the numerous small Samsung system apks) where you can't determine their function... or dependencies.  Doing so can easily end up being counterproductive to your cause.

Click to collapse



Why would you disable GMS ?? IT'S NOT ADVISED


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> yes I restored all debloated apps and problem disappeared. It must be some apps but don't know what exacly  I restored some of those described by members but seems not all.
> 
> I used Uninstall12 and 13 aswell.

Click to collapse



Look for the specific app responsible and report back please, so people know what to do in case they get the same problem. Thanks


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> This is my current list of blocked apps on my N10+'s.  I don't use wifi or Dex so they are blocked.  The list is the raw backup file from the app so it's a pain to read.

Click to collapse



Thank You, now I restored most of services and leaved uninstalled:
# Preset created in ADB AppControl 1.7.7.1
# Total applications: 66
# 2022-09-26_20:46:11
# Samsung SM-G998B Uninstalled applications
com.android.egg
com.samsung.android.ardrawing
com.samsung.android.aremoji
com.sec.android.autodoodle.service
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.samsung.android.app.routines
com.samsung.android.visionintelligence
com.samsung.android.bixbyvision.framework
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.android.backupconfirm
com.android.ons
com.android.server.telecom.auto_generated_rro_product__
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.common
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.gsa
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos
com.google.android.overlay.modules.documentsui
com.google.android.overlay.modules.ext.services
com.google.android.overlay.modules.modulemetadata.forframework
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller.forframework
com.android.bips
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.samsung.app.newtrim
com.samsung.android.fmm
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox
com.google.android.gms.location.history
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.microsoft.appmanager
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.swiftkey.swiftkeyconfigurator
com.touchtype.swiftkey
com.samsung.android.server.wifi.mobilewips
com.android.internal.systemui.onehanded.gestural
com.android.printspooler
com.samsung.android.app.omcagent
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.sec.spp.push
com.samsung.android.ipsgeofence
com.samsung.android.camerasdkservice
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.android.stk
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.samsung.android.smartface
com.sec.android.smartfpsadjuster
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.samsung.android.stickercenter
com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.sec.android.app.vepreload
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider

This is good starting point. Galaxy Wearable and Watch4 Manager now work ofc.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Wearables needs all it's permissions.  They all must be enabled.
> Samsung location SDK can safely be blocked that rest I don't know.  You can turn off location in settings without fouling Wearables.
> Maybe Setup Wizard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point, you should check your permissions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> # Preset created in ADB AppControl 1.7.7.1
> # Total applications: 248
> # 2022-09-26_19:05:17
> # Samsung SM-G998B Uninstalled applications
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, edit this post with a txt file.


----------



## furquim97 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adb Battery optimization "Failure" Fixed​Turns out it's a USB driver problem! After installing smartswitch, and reinstalling USB drivers from there, battery optimization command works fine. Tried my S22 and my friend's S10 5G, worked from first try, no problem at all.

Click to collapse



I've tried using this method (as well as uninstalling all Samsung drivers and reinstalling them) but unfortunately it still did not work.

It appears that the issue lies within the phone itself, as even running the command with LADB results in failure.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Why would you disable GMS ?? IT'S NOT ADVISED

Click to collapse



Google -Play- Services temporarily in settings as needed.  Some of it's dependencies are Gmail, Backup Transport and Playstore.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 26, 2022)

furquim97 said:


> I've tried using this method (as well as uninstalling all Samsung drivers and reinstalling them) but unfortunately it still did not work.
> 
> It appears that the issue lies within the phone itself, as even running the command with LADB results in failure.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's still blurry for me, i can't know the issue. BUT, in Android 13, it works fine everytime


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it's still blurry for me, i can't know the issue. BUT, in Android 13, it works fine everytime

Click to collapse



It's been a while brother, hope you're doing well. I gotta try out all these new ADB customizations you added. 

This is definitely my favorite thread ever on XDA.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Sep 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I did however, follow all the ADB commands that are suggested in OP. I'm running on FHD+, Adaptive Motion Smoothness (via Galaxy Max Hz app), Processing speed set to Optimized. Enabled CPU Responsiveness, enabled performance limit. I know it sounds crazy, but I get the best of both worlds with the performance limit ON and CPU Responsiveness ON, the phone is insanely fast and battery is great. I tried different combinations and this has been my best result in terms of battery life and I'm still at 42%. My benchmarks are still 1200, 3400.
> 
> No power saving. No adaptive power saving. Adaptive battery off. No adaptive brightness. I have a bunch of apps in sleep and deep sleep. Mostly WiFi since I work remotely and some light LTE usage. I turned off 5G. I manually set RAM Plus to 1GB. Dark Mode and my Location are on at all times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crazy that this post is still getting love lol, appreciate y'all & Hamid the GOAT.


----------



## ski.ign (Sep 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you rebooted and cleared cache and repaired apps as advised in OP ?

Click to collapse



No, and that could be a problem. I did it now after restored much of apps and leaved uninstalled those i listed above.

BTW. Thank You for gorgeous work! Your tweaks works like a charm and made my phone faster


----------



## simoyellow27 (Sep 27, 2022)

How can I delete Galaxy Themes service? Everytime I try to delete it through AppControl, fails.

P.s. can you explain me what the gesture's commands do?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 27, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> How can I delete Galaxy Themes service? Everytime I try to delete it through AppControl, fails.
> 
> P.s. can you explain me what the gesture's commands do?

Click to collapse



Theme service can only be removed on OneUI 5.
The disable gestures and improve battery life


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 27, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Crazy that this post is still getting love lol, appreciate y'all & Hamid the GOAT.

Click to collapse




Kris_b1104 said:


> It's been a while brother, hope you're doing well. I gotta try out all these new ADB customizations you added.
> 
> This is definitely my favorite thread ever on XDA.

Click to collapse



My man! We missed having you around!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 27, 2022)

Support/Donation​Please, consider donating to support the work I'm doing daily improving our devices 

*Paypal: [email protected]*
*Paysera: see QR*


----------



## spart0n (Sep 27, 2022)

Can I assume these commands work on oneui 4.1.1 on zfold3?
It's a stock android except I've debloated the crap I don't want. Samsung and Google apps are still there just not all of them.


----------



## rodken (Sep 27, 2022)

spart0n said:


> Can I assume these commands work on oneui 4.1.1 on zfold3?
> It's a stock android except I've debloated the crap I don't want. Samsung and Google apps are still there just not all of them.

Click to collapse



Confirmed to work on the `Samsung Galaxy Z Flip3 5G`, `Wear OS 2+` and `Google Chromecast w/ Google TV`.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 27, 2022)

spart0n said:


> Can I assume these commands work on oneui 4.1.1 on zfold3?
> It's a stock android except I've debloated the crap I don't want. Samsung and Google apps are still there just not all of them.

Click to collapse



Works for all Samsung devices


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 27, 2022)

ANIMATION FIX UPDATE​It seems that setting refresh rate values fixes sluggish animations, i first thought that setting min to 60 would force it to stay smooth but it turns out setting it to 1.0 also fixes it. Testing still going


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 27, 2022)

There is an adb command to enable edge lighting ONLY while screen is off?


----------



## sapanag (Sep 27, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> There is an adb command to enable edge lighting ONLY while screen is off?

Click to collapse



One of the best feature that samsung removed after s20 series


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 27, 2022)

sapanag said:


> One of the best feature that samsung removed after s20 series

Click to collapse



Also S10


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 28, 2022)

ski.ign said:


> Thank You, now I restored most of services and leaved uninstalled:
> # Preset created in ADB AppControl 1.7.7.1
> # Total applications: 66
> # 2022-09-26_20:46:11
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to reinstall these things. Might work i hope


----------



## spart0n (Sep 28, 2022)

Too bad you can't change kernel settings using adb commands without root....


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 28, 2022)

Alleged S22U battery drain fix.
Kill lame bixby...


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 28, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Alleged S22U battery drain fix.
> Kill lame bixby...

Click to collapse



People are starting to complain again, especially collectors of Samsung phones that their batteries started to bulge up cracking the screen and everything. Turns out the old battery issue from the S7 is still present. It doesn't matter what phone you have whether it's new or old if you have a Samsung phone be weary of what is going on and always check for bulging. Do not use your phone if the battery has bulged, take it to get repaired immediately. I might add be extremely careful how you charge and discharge your phone. Do not leave it plugged in when the battery is completely full or playing games. If you need to store it for long periods of time, Store it in a cool dry environment with at least 50% battery. <----Caution


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 28, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> People are starting to complain again, especially collectors of Samsung phones that their batteries started to bulge up cracking the screen and everything. Turns out the old battery issue from the S7 is still present. It doesn't matter what phone you have if you have a Samsung phone be weary of what is going on and always check for bulging. Do not use your phone if the battery has bulged, take it to get repaired immediately. I might add be extremely careful how you charge and discharge your phone. Do not leave it plugged in when the battery is completely full or playing games. If you need to store it for long periods of time, Store it in a cool dry environment with at least 50% battery. <----Caution

Click to collapse



Battery failure.  You can't expect to constantly drain heavy loads (800+mAh) every day and then further stress the battery with constant deep cycle fast charging and not degrade the Li prematurely.  High temperatures (because it's using excessive power) only make matters worse for Li longevity.
A Li is considered degraded when it reaches 80% of its original capacity.  Replace it then regardless of its age.  Degraded Li's are more likely to fail.  Any swelling is a failure.

*With a 5000 mAh battery you should be seeing 13-15 hours SOT.  * This one reason I'm still running N10+'s*.  Their SOT is literally more than double some of the S22U user's time with a smaller battery that's nearing replacement time.
That's some screwed up $hit.

You need to bring these devices into line or they will burn up batteries like Peggy eats bonbons.  Do whatever it takes to tone it down, fast.  60hz and no 5G is a start... oh the horror
Not to worry, Samsung has it timed so that the vast majority of S22U batteries fail after the warranty has expired.  A new flagship every year is their goal.



*the S22U has more efficient ram and the processor should be more efficient than the N10+ with the same processor loading. wtf?  
Worse there's no tangible leap in performance for this sky high power consumption in normal use.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 28, 2022)

sapanag said:


> One of the best feature that samsung removed after s20 series

Click to collapse



Edge lighting is still available


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 28, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Alleged S22U battery drain fix.
> Kill lame bixby...

Click to collapse



I think we're good on that front, since we removed Bixby completely


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sep 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Edge lighting is still available

Click to collapse



Is not avaiable the feature "only when screen off"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 28, 2022)

Samsung deprived us from OneUI 4.1.1/Android 12.1. It seems the fold is the fastest phone right now.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sep 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Samsung deprived us from OneUI 4.1.1/Android 12.1. It seems the fold is the fastest phone right now.

Click to collapse



Yuk, I can do without the Foldable.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Samsung deprived us from OneUI 4.1.1/Android 12.1. It seems the fold is the fastest phone right now.

Click to collapse



Did we get Light mode of fold4 in oneui beta 3???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 28, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Did we get Light mode of fold4 in oneui beta 3???

Click to collapse



Nope; still nothing


----------



## sapanag (Sep 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope; still nothing

Click to collapse



Do u know which app to restore get that extract text from photos , screenshot and gallery introduced on one ui 5 . I moved to beta version and couldn't get this feature. Tried installing suggestions , bixby apps etc


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Do u know which app to restore get that extract text from photos , screenshot and gallery introduced on one ui 5 . I moved to beta version and couldn't get this feature. Tried installing suggestions , bixby apps etc

Click to collapse



Try private compute and android personalisation


----------



## sapanag (Sep 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try private compute and android personalisation

Click to collapse



Restoring com.samsung.android.sdk.ocr worked. Now i can see extract Text in camera , gallary , screenshots etc. works flawlessly


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Restoring com.samsung.android.sdk.ocr worked. Now i can see extract Text in camera , gallary , screenshots etc. works flawlessly

Click to collapse



Beside com.samsung.android.sdk.ocr, what other packages needed to restore for this to work?


----------



## serene_sky (Sep 30, 2022)

So "Multicore Packet Scheduler" should be on or off?


----------



## Spell3ound (Sep 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ANIMATION FIX UPDATE​It seems that setting refresh rate values fixes sluggish animations, i first thought that setting min to 60 would force it to stay smooth but it turns out setting it to 1.0 also fixes it. Testing still going

Click to collapse



its weird...I can't make mine go down to 1hz..or even 60hz...  when I do..it always falls back to 24--60 and its super stuttery..   im trying   min and max at 96..its the only thing that works...it doesn't jump back and forth from 24 too 120...  it just always stays on 96hz...  I can't make it work any other way...ill test it out..see if its better than adaptive 24hz-120hz....


----------



## sapanag (Sep 30, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Beside com.samsung.android.sdk.ocr, what other packages needed to restore for this to work?

Click to collapse



Only this one


----------



## caingatcarl (Sep 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Only this one

Click to collapse



May i ask if this is only for A13? Im on A12 but i cant see the icon in the gallery for extracting the texts from pictures even tho that package is installed on my device


----------



## sapanag (Sep 30, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> May i ask if this is only for A13? Im on A12 but i cant see the icon in the gallery for extracting the texts from pictures even tho that package is installed on my device

Click to collapse



this feature is on One Ui 5.0 .Wait until your device receives the same.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 30, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> So "Multicore Packet Scheduler" should be on or off?

Click to collapse



disabled as per main post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 30, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> its weird...I can't make mine go down to 1hz..or even 60hz...  when I do..it always falls back to 24--60 and its super stuttery..   im trying   min and max at 96..its the only thing that works...it doesn't jump back and forth from 24 too 120...  it just always stays on 96hz...  I can't make it work any other way...ill test it out..see if its better than adaptive 24hz-120hz....

Click to collapse



Try min 1 max 120


----------



## serene_sky (Sep 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try min 1 max 120

Click to collapse



Already set. But I can't run camera app at 120hz.


----------



## sapanag (Sep 30, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Already set. But I can't run camera app at 120hz.

Click to collapse



Why to run camera app at 120hz. Cozz camera functions supports max 60hz. So in adaptive refresh rate it will shift down below 120hz


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 30, 2022)

@blackhawk you still have HDR toggle in the camera app right? Can you set it to always and extract the parameter for it ? I'd like to try and test that


----------



## petermendirary (Sep 30, 2022)

Before that, I wanna say thanks to u @Hamid Chikh

And here's my problem...
I've issue with the lock screen in the settings app. I used the adb yesterday and the phone was running smoothly and the battery life is great. But this day I debloated some apps. And I choose to restore them all again. After that I used the command adb again. But the lock screen in the settings app is crashing everytime I click it. Is the apk that I restore become corrupted or what? And also the battery life seems bad again like it used to.
Btw my device is S21 FE Exynos Version
Please help me


----------



## sapanag (Sep 30, 2022)

Getting best SOT on my s22+ as of now on beta version. Did all adb commands and debloat. Thanks alot @Hamid Chikh .


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sep 30, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> Before that, I wanna say thanks to u @Hamid Chikh
> 
> And here's my problem...
> I've issue with the lock screen in the settings app. I used the adb yesterday and the phone was running smoothly and the battery life is great. But this day I debloated some apps. And I choose to restore them all again. After that I used the command adb again. But the lock screen in the settings app is crashing everytime I click it. Is the apk that I restore become corrupted or what? And also the battery life seems bad again like it used to.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right, I'm looking into the problem now.

UPDATE
It's not a removed app in the preset.


----------



## petermendirary (Sep 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're right, I'm looking into the problem now.
> 
> UPDATE
> It's not an app, it's an adb command

Click to collapse



Ok then, I'll wait for the fix


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> Ok then, I'll wait for the fix

Click to collapse



I just saw the Beta 4 changelog, it fixes that error in particular. So it seems to be a Beta bug. Next beta isn't far away, might even come today or tomorrow, so just be patient


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

UPDATED "UNINSTALL13" PRESET TO 345 APPS UNINSTALLED​This is the most extreme preset you'll find on the web right now, you can't uninstall any more system apps without it breaking the OS. Don't forget to disable GOS if you can't uninstall it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

UPDATED ADB COMMANDS​


----------



## spart0n (Oct 1, 2022)

I would love a thread like this for Android tv to really optimize and change adb options that we wouldn't really know. I've used adb app control on my android TV to remove bloat but it's still crap hardware that I want to optimize more but the settings are so lacking


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I just saw the Beta 4 changelog, it fixes that error in particular. So it seems to be a Beta bug. Next beta isn't far away, might even come today or tomorrow, so just be patient

Click to collapse



Happy to hear that,
But I'm running One UI 4.1, not the beta One UI 5. So, its also adb command related bug or something else? (In my case running One UI 4.1)


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED ADB COMMANDS​

Click to collapse



What are the changes?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> Happy to hear that,
> But I'm running One UI 4.1, not the beta One UI 5. So, its also adb command related bug or something else? (In my case running One UI 4.1)

Click to collapse



Might be, try restoring all apps and try again, see if in your case it's an app. I'm on Android 13 so I can't really test for One UI 4


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> What are the changes?

Click to collapse



Check OP


----------



## MemurBey (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi, can I restrict all apps with an adb command? (In Standby Apps)

I cant select restricted or any options. All apps are ACTIVE.

@Hamid Chikh


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be, try restoring all apps and try again, see if in your case it's an app. I'm on Android 13 so I can't really test for One UI 4

Click to collapse



Hmm factory reset?
That problem happen after I restored them all (apps that I uninstalled using adbapptools). Maybe the apks relate to Lock Screen corrupted. When I using adb cmd only, I didn't notice any problems.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> Hmm factory reset?
> That problem happen after I restored them all (apps that I uninstalled using adbapptools). Maybe the apks relate to Lock Screen corrupted. When I using adb cmd only, I didn't notice any problems.

Click to collapse



Same happened to me actually, i restored all apps and the problem still persisted. That's why i'm thinking it might be an ADB command but i can't know which one. I'll wait for Beta 4 to drop and see if it fixes anything


----------



## sapanag (Oct 1, 2022)

While enabling predictive back animations. This popup appears to enable something per app. But couldn't find anythind to anable in settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Help/Donation/Coffee now possible​If you ever want to donate to support the work I'm doing and daily improving our devices, feel free

Click to collapse



Don't hesitate to support me


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Same happened to me actually, i restored all apps and the problem still persisted. That's why i'm thinking it might be an ADB command but i can't know which one. I'll wait for Beta 4 to drop and see if it fixes anything

Click to collapse



Hope that Beta 4 release fix that so I can use One UI 5 stable release with bugfree  (nothing is bugfree lol ikr). I'll wait for ur testing. But, are your case same to me? Like only Lock Screen settings has that problem (as long as I use).
And, do u feel the battery now become worse than before (in case after used adb cmd). The first I use adb cmd, the battery was great. I usually get 4 hrs SOT but after adb I get 5 to 6 hrs. But now the battery become worse again like back to normal (after I restore the apps and apply the cmd again).


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> View attachment 5724481
> While enabling predictive back animations. This popup appears to enable something per app. But couldn't find anythind to anable in settings

Click to collapse



You only have to enable that setting


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> Hope that Beta 4 release fix that so I can use One UI 5 stable release with bugfree  (nothing is bugfree lol ikr). I'll wait for ur testing. But, are your case same to me? Like only Lock Screen settings has that problem (as long as I use).
> And, do u feel the battery now become worse than before (in case after used adb cmd). The first I use adb cmd, the battery was great. I usually get 4 hrs SOT but after adb I get 5 to 6 hrs. But now the battery become worse again like back to normal (after I restore the apps and apply the cmd again).

Click to collapse



Track your battery usage. Adb commanda make the battery life better (unless specified for performance)


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 1, 2022)

Ok I'll check what's draining my battery.
Thanks! @Hamid Chikh


----------



## almora9 (Oct 1, 2022)

is there a difference between Decommissioning and uninstalling apps? 

there are too many adb commands. can you divide them into groups such as just improving battery performance or improving system performance?

does it help to extend battery life when gos is disabled?

thanks...


----------



## furquim97 (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, it's still blurry for me, i can't know the issue. BUT, in Android 13, it works fine everytime

Click to collapse



I'll try it again when my phone gets the Android 13 update, thank you very much!

Quick question: on the original post you said we shouldn't restore anything during the setup, should we use a backup app like Alpha Backup or Swift Backup to restore the apps after the setup is over?

I have a lot of them and it would be a pain to download every single one of them individually. Plus I don't like using Smart Switch as it makes my phone laggy.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 1, 2022)

furquim97 said:


> I'll try it again when my phone gets the Android 13 update, thank you very much!
> 
> Quick question: on the original post you said we shouldn't restore anything during the setup, should we use a backup app like Alpha Backup or Swift Backup to restore the apps after the setup is over?
> 
> I have a lot of them and it would be a pain to download every single one of them individually. Plus I don't like using Smart Switch as it makes my phone laggy.

Click to collapse



Read op again


----------



## Isitiah (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​-* Factory Reset *(RECOMMENDED)
> *- Remove SIM while in setup
> ...

Click to collapse



After one command lock screen option in settings  is crashing


----------



## furquim97 (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Read op again

Click to collapse



"Continue setup after reboot" this part?
So I should restore the apps after the offline setup? If that's so, thank you very much!


----------



## sapanag (Oct 2, 2022)

Isitiah said:


> After one command lock screen option in settings  is crashing

Click to collapse



which command was that???


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

almora9 said:


> is there a difference between Decommissioning and uninstalling apps?
> 
> there are too many adb commands. can you divide them into groups such as just improving battery performance or improving system performance?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what decompressioning is
Commands are devided into groups already
Yes
You're welcome


----------



## Isitiah (Oct 2, 2022)

sapanag said:


> which command was that???

Click to collapse



I just don't know because I restored the commands from the samsung, system category AND lockscreen AND it didn't help.
I will still try to see with other categories


----------



## MemurBey (Oct 2, 2022)

Isitiah said:


> After one command lock screen option in settings  is crashing

Click to collapse



Me too

Pls help which command was this

@Hamid Chikh

I will factory reset my phone and no more adb codes.


----------



## Isitiah (Oct 2, 2022)

sapanag said:


> which command was that???

Click to collapse



adb shell settings put system accelerometer_rotation 1
adb shell settings put system font_scale 1.0
adb shell settings put system font_size 2
adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.4
adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.4
adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.4
adb shell settings put system display_night_theme_wallpaper 0
adb shell settings put system hdr_effect 1
adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 0.4
adb shell settings put system android.wallpaper.settings_systemui_transparency 0
adb shell settings put system auto_brightness_transition_time 0
adb shell settings put system auto_screen_on 0
adb shell settings put system blue_light_filter_adaptive_mode 0
adb shell settings put system colortheme_app_icon 1
adb shell settings put global colortheme_app_icon 1
adb shell settings put system dim_screen 0
adb shell settings put system lock_adaptive_color 1
adb shell settings put system lock_application_shortcut 0

It's one of this commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

Isitiah said:


> I just don't know because I restored the commands from the samsung, system category AND lockscreen AND it didn't help.
> I will still try to see with other categories

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input and help


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> Me too
> 
> Pls help which command was this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still don't know which one is it, feel free to help us find it by trying reversed adb commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

Isitiah said:


> adb shell settings put system accelerometer_rotation 1
> adb shell settings put system font_scale 1.0
> adb shell settings put system font_size 2
> adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help


----------



## ryudhruv (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your help

Click to collapse



i also had to reset my settings to default as lockscreen editor is not working and crashing after the adb commands

and its one the display commands .

i have tried reversing the adb commands but no luck


----------



## ryudhruv (Oct 2, 2022)

FOund it

 adb shell settings put system lock_application_shortcut 0

this is the one causin it

please remove it thanx


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

ryudhruv said:


> FOund it
> 
> adb shell settings put system lock_application_shortcut 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for you effort, but it doesn't seem to work for me. How did you get to it ?


----------



## ryudhruv (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you very much for you effort, but it doesn't seem to work for me. How did you get to it ?

Click to collapse



This is the command that is causing lockscren custmoisaitons to crash.. imean u cannot set wallapaer or customise lockscreen If u execute this command.. once u execute this command the only way i found to come back is to reset all the settings under reset phone section


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

ryudhruv said:


> This is the command that is causing lockscren custmoisaitons to crash.. imean u cannot set wallapaer or customise lockscreen If u execute this command.. once u execute this command the only way i found to come back is to reset all the settings under reset phone section

Click to collapse



Have you tried reversing it ? Or deleting it ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

Here's the list of the new adb commands i added last time, some of them were already in the list, but i can confirm 100% the culprit is in this list. Let's get into it, let's fix this bad b**ch


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here's the list of the new adb commands i added last time, some of them were already in the list, but i can confirm 100% the culprit is in this list. Let's get into it, let's fix this bad b**ch

Click to collapse



UPDATE:
I reversed all adb commands and it's not fixing the problem. I'll sacrifice myself and factory reset, i'll rewrite ALL ADB COMMANDS from scratch.
I THINK it's some commands in the wrong category (system/secure/global)


----------



## sapanag (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATE:
> I reversed all adb commands and it's not fixing the problem. I'll sacrifice myself and factory reset, i'll rewrite ALL ADB COMMANDS from scratch.
> I THINK it's some commands in the wrong category (system/secure/global)

Click to collapse



I have applied all your presents and adb commands even the new ones except for all in feedback ,Gesture , lookscreen and notifications. and i don't face any issues of lookscreen crash issue. even able to edit lockscreen function and all others


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I have applied all your presents and adb commands even the new ones except for all in feedback ,Gesture , lookscreen and notifications. and i don't face any issues of lookscreen crash issue. even able to edit lockscreen function and all others

Click to collapse



Yes, that's why i deleted those sections from OP. Thank you for weighting in tho


----------



## Isitiah (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you tried reversing it ? Or deleting it ?

Click to collapse



These, unfortunately, will not help. I have used every command in the display category except the faulty one and everything works fine.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATE:
> I reversed all adb commands and it's not fixing the problem. I'll sacrifice myself and factory reset, i'll rewrite ALL ADB COMMANDS from scratch.
> I THINK it's some commands in the wrong category (system/secure/global)

Click to collapse



UPDATE
It's one of the commads in LOCKSCREEN section. Still working on it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

HERE'S THE CULPRIT​adb shell settings put system lock_application_shortcut 0
I'll try to find a way to fix this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

ryudhruv said:


> FOund it
> 
> adb shell settings put system lock_application_shortcut 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU WERE RIGHT, THANK YOU


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

ADB COMMANDS UPDATE​FIXED ADB COMMAND CAUSING LOCK SCREEN SETTINGS TO CRASH


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 2, 2022)

OCTOBER UPDATE FIXES CAMERA SHUTTER LAG ?​Rumor is floating that Android 12 October patch (AVI7) fixes camera shutter lag, can anyone confirm ?


----------



## rubenswing (Oct 2, 2022)

yes it does..at least for me


----------



## sapanag (Oct 3, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh m curious what this command does :-adb shell settings put global google_core_control 0.

this one just made gms services to go away from battery usage


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

sapanag said:


> @Hamid Chikh m curious what this command does :-adb shell settings put global google_core_control 0.
> 
> this one just made gms services to go away from battery usage

Click to collapse



You're welcome , it reduces wakelocks for GMS services


----------



## vincetarrosa (Oct 3, 2022)

*My problem: I am now unable to upload to Google Drive using other applications. If I want to upload to my Drive, I have to do it directly in the Google Drive app. Can anybody help me restore the Drive functionality?*

I debloated my S21 using the presets as a guide but did not follow them 100%. I tried searching this thread for anybody else who's had the same problem, but I couldn't find any posts.

Thank you very much for the guide, by the way. I appreciate all the effort you put into this.


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 3, 2022)

What are the pros and cons when uninstalling com.android.stk? Is it responsible for mobile data for sim cards? Also is it okay to uninstall gamedriver when i have games on my phone?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> What are the pros and cons when uninstalling com.android.stk? Is it responsible for mobile data for sim cards? Also is it okay to uninstall gamedriver when i have games on my phone?

Click to collapse



I uninstalled both of those apps, as you can see them listed in the preset I'm using right now. I have mobile data and i can play games smoothly.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

vincetarrosa said:


> *My problem: I am now unable to upload to Google Drive using other applications. If I want to upload to my Drive, I have to do it directly in the Google Drive app. Can anybody help me restore the Drive functionality?*
> 
> I debloated my S21 using the presets as a guide but did not follow them 100%. I tried searching this thread for anybody else who's had the same problem, but I couldn't find any posts.
> 
> Thank you very much for the guide, by the way. I appreciate all the effort you put into this.

Click to collapse



We don't remove "drive function". And that problem isn't related to debloating. And you're welcome


----------



## calinoi (Oct 3, 2022)

First of all, thank you very much for taking your time with this guide. My battery life has improved for sure over the last days, after following the guide.

But it still bugs me of how fast it discharges when the phone is idling, in my pocket. I guess this is because of the poor cellular signal. Is there any way to improve that? I already switched to 4g/3g automatic, but it's still weak. When changing to 3g/2g signal is much better but the mobile data speed is way worse...so i dont know if it's worth it. I was hoping for a fix. Can you help?
Cheers!


----------



## rodken (Oct 3, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh What was the reasoning behind removal of Bluetooth MAP v1.4 from the list?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

rodken said:


> @Hamid Chikh What was the reasoning behind removal of Bluetooth MAP v1.4 from the list?

Click to collapse



Good catch !! It's No longer supported, i'm on OneUI 5.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

calinoi said:


> First of all, thank you very much for taking your time with this guide. My battery life has improved for sure over the last days, after following the guide.
> 
> But it still bugs me of how fast it discharges when the phone is idling, in my pocket. I guess this is because of the poor cellular signal. Is there any way to improve that? I already switched to 4g/3g automatic, but it's still weak. When changing to 3g/2g signal is much better but the mobile data speed is way worse...so i dont know if it's worth it. I was hoping for a fix. Can you help?
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Did you try the new adb commands ? The "Preferred network" adb command for exemple improved my speeds a lot. Also, it might not be signal, maybe GMS ? Try also the new command "Google core control", which seems to fix GMS battery drain. ADB commands are constantly updated, so you might want to try the newer ones.
Don't forget to try the other "FIXES" on the list.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 3, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  u also facing One UI Home battery drain in beta version??? Or it is just me. M noticing it since 3days it consumes 6-10% in each charge. No widgets or AOD is on. Tried clear data and cache also.


----------



## calinoi (Oct 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you try the new adb commands ? The "Preferred network" adb command for exemple improved my speeds a lot. Also, it might not be signal, maybe GMS ? Try also the new command "Google core control", which seems to fix GMS battery drain. ADB commands are constantly updated, so you might want to try the newer ones.
> Don't forget to try the other "FIXES" on the list.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply! I didn't try any of the adb fixes because i have no knowledge about what those do and I'm a bit afraid to change stuff into my phone that myabe i wont like and could not turn back without a factory reset. May I ask what those 2 fixes do? I mean the preffered network and the google core control. 

By the way, when you say the preffered network improved your speeds a lot, what do you mean? mobile data download speed? or signal strength? Thank you again for your work!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

sapanag said:


> View attachment 5726089@Hamid Chikh  u also facing One UI Home battery drain in beta version??? Or it is just me. M noticing it since 3days it consumes 6-10% in each charge. No widgets or AOD is on. Tried clear data and cache also.

Click to collapse



Here are the biggest crocodiles i have, I'll do a Google apps fix from OP to try and fix GMS again, beta is definitely still BETA



Also, i see here they're using a older build of Android 13, which explains the same mobile connection drain i had with my Pixel 6 back when i was in BETA


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

calinoi said:


> Thanks for your reply! I didn't try any of the adb fixes because i have no knowledge about what those do and I'm a bit afraid to change stuff into my phone that myabe i wont like and could not turn back without a factory reset. May I ask what those 2 fixes do? I mean the preffered network and the google core control.
> 
> By the way, when you say the preffered network improved your speeds a lot, what do you mean? mobile data download speed? or signal strength? Thank you again for your work!

Click to collapse



You can always (SHOULD AS STATED IN OP) backup your adb config before editing and going back to original values if anything is out of place


----------



## sapanag (Oct 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Here are the biggest crocodiles i have, I'll do a Google apps fix from OP to try and fix GMS again, beta is definitely still BETA
> View attachment 5726175
> Also, i see here they're using a older build of Android 13, which explains the same mobile connection drain i had with my Pixel 6 back when i was in BETA
> View attachment 5726177

Click to collapse



Ohh man your gms drain is serious issue. Our probs are nothing compared to this. Whereas while on voicecall on sundays.I also see huge part of battery consumed. I thought it was normal

Btw try removing nearby scan permission from play services. I did tht and didn't find any issues yet


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

NEW "ALL SERVICE" ITEM IN GMS GOOGLE PLAY SERVICES APP INFO​Can anyone confirm if it's only for Android 13 ?


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 3, 2022)

Hamid my sim card is randomly disconnecting, any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Hamid my sim card is randomly disconnecting, any idea what the problem is?

Click to collapse



Euicc shouldn't be uninstalled, as it's not in the preset. If you did remove it, restore all euicc apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Ohh man your gms drain is serious issue. Our probs are nothing compared to this. Whereas while on voicecall on sundays.I also see huge part of battery consumed. I thought it was normal
> 
> Btw try removing nearby scan permission from play services. I did tht and didn't find any issues yet

Click to collapse



Revoking nearby devices permission does help but it breaks nearby share


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Euicc shouldn't be uninstalled, as it's not in the preset. If you did remove it, restore all euicc apps

Click to collapse



Searching euicc in adbappcontrol didnt find amything. If u can send the apk or tell me where to find the app itll help


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 3, 2022)

Also i still cant cast my screen from google photos to my tv if it helps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Searching euicc in adbappcontrol didnt find amything. If u can send the apk or tell me where to find the app itll help

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5726293

Click to collapse



And yes, i only have 74 system apps left, i wasn't joking when i said that the preset in OP is my daily driver


----------



## sapanag (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Revoking nearby devices permission does help but it breaks nearby share

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> Revoking nearby devices permission does help but it breaks nearby share

Click to collapse



Ohh i never use nearby share so didn't notice anything abnormal. Let me check


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5726293

Click to collapse



I tried installing the apk from the internet and trough install esisting or something like that it didnt work


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> And yes, i only have 74 system apps left, i wasn't joking when i said that the preset in OP is my daily driver

Click to collapse





I have 95 hehe plus the euicc so its 96. I unistalled it before but i have no problems when it comes to sim card or mobile data


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> I tried installing the apk from the internet and trough install esisting or something like that it didnt work

Click to collapse



Now try restoring all "IMS" and "carrier" apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> View attachment 5726507
> I have 95 hehe plus the euicc so its 96. I unistalled it before but i have no problems when it comes to sim card or mobile data

Click to collapse



I would recommend adb AC instead


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I would recommend adb AC instead

Click to collapse



Yes adb AC is good but i prefer UAD for the description of each packages. As of now i also have extreme debloat list based on my usage. Thankyou again for your work sir. Much appreciated of what youre doing


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I would recommend adb AC instead

Click to collapse



Ummm, my phone updated and now i cant open settings app if i open it it says: Error occurred while loading licenses . keeps stopping.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Yes adb AC is good but i prefer UAD for the description of each packages. As of now i also have extreme debloat list based on my usage. Thankyou again for your work sir. Much appreciated of what youre doing

Click to collapse



You're welcome, consider donating if you wish to


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Ummm, my phone updated and now i cant open settings app if i open it it says: Error occurred while loading licenses . keeps stopping.

Click to collapse



Not you, You're not new here, you should be aware that you have to restore everything before updating.


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not you, You're not new here, you should be aware that you have to restore everything before updating.

Click to collapse



Ah **** i forgot. Thx for the heads up you r doing an amazing job here


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not you, You're not new here, you should be aware that you have to restore everything before updating.

Click to collapse



Also there is no way to fix this right?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Ah **** i forgot. Thx for the heads up you r doing an amazing job here

Click to collapse



You should be able to regain your settings by restoring everything and rebooting, you can then reapply your preset and debloat.
You're welcome, it's a pleasure


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should be able to regain your settings by restoring everything and rebooting, you can then reapply your preset and debloat.
> You're welcome, it's a pleasure

Click to collapse



I cant enable usb debugging from settigs lol cuz i dont have access to settings


----------



## George Musat (Oct 4, 2022)

I saw this this thing on twitter and it is only for one ui 4.1.1 and one ui 5 beta at the moment.
We need to turn this thing on!
Iceuniverse said it works flawlessly with the battery life and heat
@Hamid Chikh
If this thing works as it should on s21 ultra for exemple it will be a huge boost


----------



## George Musat (Oct 4, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I saw this this thing on twitter and it is only for one ui 4.1.1 and one ui 5 beta at the moment.
> We need to turn this thing on!
> Iceuniverse said it works flawlessly with the battery life and heat
> @Hamid Chikh
> ...

Click to collapse



I m talking about sem_low_heat_mode


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

George Musat said:


> I saw this this thing on twitter and it is only for one ui 4.1.1 and one ui 5 beta at the moment.
> We need to turn this thing on!
> Iceuniverse said it works flawlessly with the battery life and heat
> @Hamid Chikh
> ...

Click to collapse



For me, S22 OneUI 5, it doesn't work.


----------



## George Musat (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> For me, S22 OneUI 5, it doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Hopefully samsung will add it,I tried it and it doesn t works


----------



## mike2246 (Oct 4, 2022)

How do I get dialer back? I tried to reinstall after realizing it's missing but it won't install.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Also there is no way to fix this right?

Click to collapse



Restore everything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> How do I get dialer back? I tried to reinstall after realizing it's missing but it won't install.

Click to collapse



Set default


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything

Click to collapse



I cant enable usb debugging cuz i cant access the settings app any other way???


----------



## rodken (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> I cant enable usb debugging cuz i cant access the settings app any other way???

Click to collapse



Display all of your apps on your device.
-- Look for `"search in apps"` type in Digital Wellbeing and tap on uninstall and the Settings app should comply.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

rodken said:


> Display all of your apps on your device.
> -- Look for `"search in apps"` type in Digital Wellbeing and tap on uninstall and the Settings app should comply.

Click to collapse



So you're saying the whole problem relies on digital wellbeing?


----------



## rodken (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So you're saying the whole problem relies on digital wellbeing?

Click to collapse



The theory is one cannot uninstall Digital Wellbeing or disable in settings, but one can uninstall the update and disable the "Usage data access" special permission from Digital Wellbeing that might allow access to system settings.


----------



## mike2246 (Oct 4, 2022)

on OP how do we run all the ADB command list without having to copy and paste each one?


----------



## livystewy01 (Oct 4, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> on OP how do we run all the ADB command list without having to copy and paste each one?

Click to collapse



You have to copy and paste each one?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> on OP how do we run all the ADB command list without having to copy and paste each one?

Click to collapse




livystewy01 said:


> You have to copy and paste each one?

Click to collapse



You make a .bat file


----------



## rodken (Oct 4, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> on OP how do we run all the ADB command list without having to copy and paste each one?

Click to collapse



If you are attempting to run multiple commands from your device and not Windows [PC] within the same CMD window:

In order to execute several commands in one line, you may use adb shell "cmd1;cmd2;cmd3" or cmd1 && cmd2 &&, etc.
Some would argue to utilize & not &&, && runs next command only if the previous was successful.​& runs next command after the previous completed no matter successful or not.
	
	



```
adb shell "netstat && ip && setprop"
```


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

rodken said:


> The theory is one cannot uninstall Digital Wellbeing or disable in settings, but one can uninstall the update and disable the "Usage data access" special permission from Digital Wellbeing that might allow access to system s

Click to collapse



Thx for the answear but i cant uninstall digit wellbeing cuz i cant turn usb debugging which is in settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @blackhawk you still have HDR toggle in the camera app right? Can you set it to always and extract the parameter for it ? I'd like to try and test that

Click to collapse


Anyone with the HDR toggle can extract the ADB setting for it ?​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

rodken said:


> If you are attempting to run multiple commands from your device and not Windows [PC] within the same CMD window:
> 
> In order to execute several commands in one line, you may use adb shell "cmd1;cmd2;cmd3" or cmd1 && cmd2 &&, etc.
> Some would argue to utilize & not &&, && runs next command only if the previous was successful.​& runs next command after the previous completed no matter successful or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



NO DON'T
There's a simpler way i just posted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Thx for the answear but i cant uninstall digit wellbeing cuz i cant turn usb debugging which is in settings

Click to collapse



In that case, Factory reset it is. Positive thing is that you can backup your stuff to PC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You make a .bat file
> View attachment 5726985
> 
> View attachment 5726987

Click to collapse


@rodken


----------



## rodken (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Thx for the answear but i cant uninstall digit wellbeing cuz i cant turn usb debugging which is in settings

Click to collapse


`Tip` You can try to access system settings via one of the QS tiles.


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

rodken said:


> `Tip` You can try to access system settings via one of the QS tiles.

Click to collapse



it didnt work


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @rodken

Click to collapse



hamid im resseting my phone now and i wanted to know, say i want to update my phone without rebloating again, is there a way to do this without rebloating and "bricking" my device? thx


----------



## rodken (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> @rodken

Click to collapse



Noted: My response regarding the use of `&&` and `&` was strictly for the usage of utilizing multiple commands via the device and not using a .bat file through Windows with the help of a few 3rd party apps, e.g., LADB.

Especially, when I am applying _some_ of these commands to *Wear OS* and *Google Chromecast w/ Google TV*.

_N.B.: Just throwing out a few options_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> hamid im resseting my phone now and i wanted to know, say i want to update my phone without rebloating again, is there a way to do this without rebloating and "bricking" my device? thx

Click to collapse



No, you have to restore everything before updating, especially MAJOR UPDATES. It usually goes well with monthly updates but just in case, i make it mandatory. Until i find the responsible app that needs to be restored.


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, you have to restore everything before updating, especially MAJOR UPD ATES. It usually goes well with monthly updates but just in case, i make it mandatory. Until i find the responsible app that needs to be restored.

Click to collapse



That sucks lol, @rodken has some good knowladge (about what he said earlier with digital wellbeing )


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> That sucks lol, @rodken has some good knowladge (about what he said earlier with digital wellbeing )

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it's a policy agreement thing that you have to accept for settings to work.


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You make a .bat file
> View attachment 5726985
> 
> View attachment 5726987

Click to collapse



Can you share your bat files with us? thank you


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 4, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> Can you share your bat files with us? thank you

Click to collapse



I reccomend you to research some of the adb commands some of them might not do things you would like them to do


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 4, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> Can you share your bat files with us? thank you

Click to collapse



Just save commands from OP to a .bat file, i can't send you mine since it's MY preferred settings i'm setting


----------



## mike2246 (Oct 5, 2022)

could the debloating cause the phone not to activate? I ran through everything installed my apps over wifi then tried to move my SIM card over and it won't activate.


----------



## Michael root (Oct 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ¿Cualquier persona con la palanca HDR puede extraer la configuración ADB para ello?​

Click to collapse





*HDR*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 5, 2022)

Michael root said:


> View attachment 5727307*HDR*

Click to collapse



I'll need the parameter for that, can your search for it ?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll need the parameter for that, can your search for it ?

Click to collapse



Hello sir. I don't know if this is what you're looking for. Maybe this link will help you. I really dont know just doing my best 



			https://developer.android.com/reference/android/view/Display.HdrCapabilities


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 5, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Hello sir. I don't know if this is what you're looking for. Maybe this link will help you. I really dont know just doing my best
> 
> 
> 
> https://developer.android.com/reference/android/view/Display.HdrCapabilities

Click to collapse



You extract your settings like instructed in OP, you'll get 3 files (system, secure, global) then ctrl+F and find any "HDR" line in there.
Copy here the parameter line you find in each document.
For exemple: system hdr_enable 1


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You extract your settings like instructed in OP, you'll get 3 files (system, secure, global) then ctrl+F and find any "HDR" line in there.
> Copy here the parameter line you find in each document.
> For exemple: system hdr_enable 1

Click to collapse



System
hdr_effect=1
hdr_effect_intensity=1

Global
user_disabled_hdr_formats=


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 5, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> System
> hdr_effect=1
> hdr_effect_intensity=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, but those aren't the ones I'm interested in. Can you try searching "dynamic" ou "photo" or even "picture" please ?


----------



## Emre67511 (Oct 5, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I know this isn't a thread to boost benchmark scores as I obviously see it as a placebo score as every benchmark test app gives you different scores. I'm just been wondering why I hear many people here have scores well over 1100/3400 I'm trying to figure out what's at fault for such a crappy experience and why no matter what I've done I always end up getting performance decreases. And scores show well below 600/2500. If I've done everything I can possibly due to minimize lag and optimizations aren't working I can only blame hardware failure even at a stock level with no optimizations or bloat removed I still have performance failure. My partner experiences no lag whatsoever and he doesn't have his device optimized or debloated. I don't game much, my thing is multitasking and being able to run multiple apps at the same time without experiencing issues with performance drops and lag issues. I've had no issues on a OnePlus phone. This is ridiculous. The phone completely burns itself out it gets extremely hot. Even my first phone did the same with the same horrible heating and performance drops out of nowhere with lag following the drop. I can't blame software updates cause each update is the same problem over and over. Remember each time warranty sends a phone its refurbished so technically it's another person's problem when they get the phone. I just hope the next won't have a heating issue.

Click to collapse



Google "silicon lottery" that explains your questions.

In short: two identical cpus are never the same and one can be way weaker than the other


----------



## sudhanshugrover (Oct 5, 2022)

On my S20 FE 5g (android 12, Sept update) 
When I try to run "adb shell pm bg-dexopt-job", adb gives me a message saying 'Failure'

Any idea why that might be happening?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 5, 2022)

sudhanshugrover said:


> On my S20 FE 5g (android 12, Sept update)
> When I try to run "adb shell pm bg-dexopt-job", adb gives me a message saying 'Failure'
> 
> Any idea why that might be happening?

Click to collapse



Search the thread before commenting


----------



## sudhanshugrover (Oct 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search the thread before commenting

Click to collapse



I searched but no one has really answered this question.


----------



## rodken (Oct 5, 2022)

sudhanshugrover said:


> I searched but no one has really answered this question.

Click to collapse



Two possible options:

Unplugging it from the power source and waiting a few seconds might work.
Utilizing LADB and connect wirelessly.


----------



## almora9 (Oct 5, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Also there is no way to fix this right?

Click to collapse



only samsung applications are enough..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Lowest refresh rate supported is 48 on some rare situations, so you're fine

Click to collapse




> Fix Lag & Improve Performance​adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0
> adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0 _#Any other value locks RR to 60hz_
> adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> adb shell settings put global system_capabilities 100

Click to collapse



@Hamid Chikh
now I do not understand, how does this relate to this?​after entering the above commands, what is the minimum and maximum refresh rate after all?


----------



## Michael root (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll need the parameter for that, can your search for it ?

Click to collapse



I have no idea how to find it


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you, but those aren't the ones I'm interested in. Can you try searching "dynamic" ou "photo" or even "picture" please ?

Click to collapse



Secure   
      "number": 10000,
      "package_name": "com.samsung.android.dynamiclock:1",
      "recover_data": {
        "clock": -1,
        "clock_state": -1,
        "notification_visibility": -1,
        "notification_origin": -1,
        "notification": -1,
        "shortcut": -1,
        "shortcut_state": -1,
        "wallpaper_dynamic": -2,
        "wallpaper_dynamic_sub": -2,
        "wallpaper_source": -1,
        "wallpaper_source_sub": -1,
        "wallpaper_type": -1,
        "wallpaper_type_sub": -1
      },
      "time_stamp": 0,
      "time_stamp_list": [
        0,
        0
      ],
      "which": 0
    },
    {
      "number": 10010,
      "package_name": "com.samsung.android.dynamiclock:2",
      "recover_data": {
        "clock": -1,
        "clock_state": -1,
        "notification_visibility": -1,
        "notification_origin": -1,
        "notification": -1,
        "shortcut": -1,
        "shortcut_state": -1,
        "wallpaper_dynamic": -2,
        "wallpaper_dynamic_sub": -2,
        "wallpaper_source": -1,
        "wallpaper_source_sub": -1,
        "wallpaper_type": -1,
        "wallpaper_type_sub": -1
      },
      "time_stamp": 0,
      "time_stamp_list": [
        0,
        0
      ],
      "which": 0
    },
    {
      "number": 10020,
      "package_name": "com.samsung.android.mateagent",
      "recover_data": {
        "clock": -1,
        "clock_state": -1,
        "notification_visibility": -1,
        "notification_origin": -1,
        "notification": -1,
        "shortcut": -1,
        "shortcut_state": -1,
        "wallpaper_dynamic": -2,
        "wallpaper_dynamic_sub": -2,
        "wallpaper_source": -1,
        "wallpaper_source_sub": -1,
        "wallpaper_type": -1,
        "wallpaper_type_sub": -1
      },
      "time_stamp": 0,
      "time_stamp_list": [
        0,
        0
      ],
      "which": 0
    }
  ],
  "version": 3

pref_dynamic_plugin_connected=0
pref_dynamic_plugin_version=3100

@Hamid Chikh that's all i found from all the keyword you suggest sir. Only the "dynamic" word matched the result from searching thru Secure


----------



## sapanag (Oct 6, 2022)

In oneui 5 beta 4. optimizing battery command is again showing failure


----------



## rodken (Oct 6, 2022)

sapanag said:


> In oneui 5 beta 4. optimizing battery command is again showing failure

Click to collapse



Some would argue that the command is no longer needed in Android 12. If you are rooted, you can use Advanced Charging Controller and change the charging switch with the ACCA App.

Of course, YMMV.

```
"battery/op_disable_charge 0 1 battery/input_suspend 0 0"
 
 disable "auto loop charging switch"
```


----------



## sapanag (Oct 6, 2022)

rodken said:


> Some would argue that the command is no longer needed in Android 12. If you are rooted, you can use Advanced Charging Controller and change the charging switch with the ACCA App.
> 
> Of course, YMMV.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope nope. M not rooted. This command worked like a charm until beta 3. Will try to find what changed in beta4


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 6, 2022)

OP UPDATED​Latest stable list of ADB commands, New ones coming up soon ...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 6, 2022)

rodken said:


> Some would argue that the command is no longer needed in Android 12. If you are rooted, you can use Advanced Charging Controller and change the charging switch with the ACCA App.
> 
> Of course, YMMV.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




sapanag said:


> Nope nope. M not rooted. This command worked like a charm until beta 3. Will try to find what changed in beta4

Click to collapse






Works fine for me


----------



## sapanag (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5728745
> Works fine for me

Click to collapse



i tried 3times. Btw m using after update bat file. Which bat file is this one??? and it worked on beta 4 right??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 6, 2022)

sapanag said:


> i tried 3times. Btw m using after update bat file. Which bat file is this one??? and it worked on beta 4 right??

Click to collapse



I'm on beta 3, and i have separate bat files for each operation as already pictured in previous posts


----------



## sapanag (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm on beta 4, and i have separate bat files for each operation as already pictured in previous posts

Click to collapse



Tired again shows failure.  I think i did something wrong while debloating after beta4


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 6, 2022)

This might be a little off-topic but...

I'm using Powershell to run these commands, due to being on a work PC. I have to use "./" before every single command before I can run it, is there a workaround for this?

For example: ./adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0

If I convert .txt file to .bat will it still be able to execute from adb folder? Is there a simpler way of doing this instead of editing each indidual command to insert ./ ?

I wasn't able to edit PATH variable in Settings due to not having access on work PC, therefore I am stuck using PowerShell.

P. S. : Great optimizations Hamid, you keep breaking the barrier for us Samsung Android users.


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> This might be a little off-topic but...
> 
> I'm using Powershell to run these commands, due to being on a work PC. I have to use "./" before every single command before I can run it, is there a workaround for this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, in notepad Adb devices then copy and paste all the Adb commands into bat and run


----------



## sapanag (Oct 6, 2022)

btw @Hamid Chikh once optimising battery command fails. how to reset it??? i mean if i ran tht command again within mini sec. it shows failure. already did on off , clear cache partition , repair apps also.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5728745
> Works fine for me

Click to collapse



battery/op_disable_charge 0 1 battery/input_suspend 0 0
do we also write this in adb AppControl? or only root? ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 6, 2022)

sapanag said:


> i tried 3times. Btw m using after update bat file. Which bat file is this one??? and it worked on beta 4 right??

Click to collapse



It doesn't always work, and j honestly don't know exactly why. Try resetting the drivers in your PC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 6, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> battery/op_disable_charge 0 1 battery/input_suspend 0 0
> do we also write this in adb AppControl? or only root? ?

Click to collapse



I don't know this command and it's not listed in OP, i wouldn't advise trying it unless you want to test and report back


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't know this command and it's not listed in OP, i wouldn't advise trying it unless you want to test and report back

Click to collapse










it's about this thread


----------



## rodken (Oct 6, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 5728817
> 
> 
> it's about this thread

Click to collapse



You might want to re-read the thread, because it is strictly engineered from a root standpoint utilizing the Advanced Charging Controller - not Android Debugging Bridge.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2022)

rodken said:


> You might want to re-read the thread, because it is strictly engineered from a root standpoint utilizing the Advanced Charging Controller - not Android Debugging Bridge.

Click to collapse



I did that too and that's why I was surprised by this entry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 7, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 5728817
> View attachment 5728819
> 
> it's about this thread

Click to collapse



It's about what someone commented, i never posted that command


----------



## nokia_16 (Oct 7, 2022)

Latest command updated bro @Hamid Chikh ?


----------



## wenna.speedy (Oct 7, 2022)

Why is com.android.nfc on the Uninstall12 list? Will it break up the NFC functionality or not?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 7, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh u able to enter into settings on call??? Its crashing after beta 4


----------



## livystewy01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Blessings everyone, how can I activate the caller id and spam protection?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 7, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> Blessings everyone, how can I activate the caller id and spam protection?

Click to collapse



Install all hiya services


----------



## Long ngo (Oct 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's about what someone commented, i never posted that command

Click to collapse



bro i cant use my mobile data after debloating, which app cause this problem ? or which one is necessary to use mobile data


----------



## rodken (Oct 7, 2022)

Long ngo said:


> bro i cant use my mobile data after debloating, which app cause this problem ? or which one is necessary to use mobile data

Click to collapse



Follow this guide twice and power-off your device for 2 minutes _not restart. _After which, reset APN and reset network connection > restart again.
_-- Worst case scenario - factory reset_


----------



## Long ngo (Oct 7, 2022)

rodken said:


> Follow this guide twice and power-off your device for 2 minutes _not restart. _After which, reset APN and reset network connection > restart again.
> _-- Worst case scenario - factory reset_

Click to collapse



thanks let me try


----------



## skiku (Oct 7, 2022)

Please delete this, wrong thread


----------



## UrbanDesimator (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks so much for the guide helped me get 3665 on 3dmark wildlife graphics benchmark.
on an S10+ exynos using ambasadii5.5 and thunderstorms-4.3 custom kernel.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 7, 2022)

UrbanDesimator said:


> Thanks so much for the guide helped me get 3665 on 3dmark wildlife graphics benchmark.
> on an S10+ exynos using ambasadii5.5 and thunderstorms-4.3 custom kernel. View attachment 5729643

Click to collapse



Can u send me in chat these S10+ kernel?


----------



## nokia_16 (Oct 8, 2022)

sapanag said:


> View attachment 5729327@Hamid Chikh u able to enter into settings on call??? Its crashing after beta 4

Click to collapse



Yeah..i am also facing same problem in beta 4.. Unable to access phone settings..Tried restoring all overlays...still unable to access phone dialer settings... @Hamid Chikh


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

Finally, AOD @24HZ


----------



## Axiomkid (Oct 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Finally, AOD @24HZ

Click to collapse



What's the exact fix for this for people who are not on OneUI 5? 24.0 as min_refresh_rate doesn't stick still stuck at 60.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

wenna.speedy said:


> Why is com.android.nfc on the Uninstall12 list? Will it break up the NFC functionality or not?

Click to collapse



Pretty much yes, i don't use it tho


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> What's the exact fix for this for people who are not on OneUI 5? 24.0 as min_refresh_rate doesn't stick still stuck at 60.

Click to collapse



It's fixed in beta 4


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> Blessings everyone, how can I activate the caller id and spam protection?

Click to collapse



By restoring the responsible package


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

sapanag said:


> View attachment 5729327@Hamid Chikh u able to enter into settings on call??? Its crashing after beta 4

Click to collapse



I don't use Samsung phone app, obviously if you do, you should restore all "call" "phone" and "telecom" apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

Long ngo said:


> bro i cant use my mobile data after debloating, which app cause this problem ? or which one is necessary to use mobile data

Click to collapse



None, there's no app for that. I have mobile data working fine with the preset in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Yeah..i am also facing same problem in beta 4.. Unable to access phone settings..Tried restoring all overlays...still unable to access phone dialer settings... @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Has nothing to do with overlay apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578371591855276033I think the phone app settings bug is due to this, try restoring Bixby?


----------



## Reicoler (Oct 8, 2022)

I reset my phone and didnt debloat it and i felt how slow it is with the bloat. ****ing nightmare. So lucky to have discoverd this page


----------



## nokia_16 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I don't use Samsung phone app, obviously if you do, you should restore all "call" "phone" and "telecom" apps.

Click to collapse



Tried restoring all bixby pack and call and telecom oriented apps..Still phone settings crash. By the way what dialer are you using bro?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 8, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Tried restoring all bixby pack and call and telecom oriented apps..Still phone settings crash. By the way what dialer are you using bro?

Click to collapse



Yeah i already tried restoring all bixby apps. Nothing worked


----------



## Long ngo (Oct 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> None, there's no app for that. I have mobile data working fine with the preset in OP

Click to collapse



i restore carrier config and it works now thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2022)

dormant applications no longer needed? I don't see RAM PLUS either. Don't both have to be turned on already?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> I reset my phone and didnt debloat it and i felt how slow it is with the bloat. ****ing nightmare. So lucky to have discoverd this page

Click to collapse



I love it when people discover that by themselves, sometimes people don't realise how much weight they got off their phones


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Tried restoring all bixby pack and call and telecom oriented apps..Still phone settings crash. By the way what dialer are you using bro?

Click to collapse



Google phone app. Something that works sometimes is restoring everything, and redeleting again the same list.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

Long ngo said:


> i restore carrier config and it works now thanks

Click to collapse



Good idea, carrier stuff is also relevant.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

UPDATED ONEUI 5 PRESET​Got rid of calendar (replaced by google's)
IMPERATIVE:​RESTORE EVERYTHING BEFORE UPDATING TO BETA 4


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

You guys were right, battery boost no longer works after beta 4


----------



## Mort015 (Oct 9, 2022)

After debloat some stuff not working. When i connect to a wifi hotspot were i have to login it dont opens the window.. you know what i mean?

Widget "Stories and Photos" is not working. Gallery is crashing when i ry to add a album or photo.

Some Gallery stuff is not working. Like Optimize a Photo. it says "Failed to revise your photo".

Anyone can say what i have to restore?


----------



## skiku (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know how to restore the Smart Widget? I already search the thread and tried to restore anything widget related and nothing.
Thanks


----------



## sapanag (Oct 9, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know how to restore the Smart Widget? I already search the thread and tried to restore anything widget related and nothing.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try restoring smart suggestions. Its related to smart widget


----------



## skiku (Oct 9, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Try restoring smart suggestions. Its related to smart widget

Click to collapse



Thx for the tip. 
I made it work adding a widget and then long press it and select stack. It kinda do whant I want now.


----------



## mike2246 (Oct 9, 2022)

Finally got everything debloated, apps installed, home screen configured and just realized when making phone calls people can only hear me if I put my phone on speaker phone. Is there an app that controls that feature that needs to be restored?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> After debloat some stuff not working. When i connect to a wifi hotspot were i have to login it dont opens the window.. you know what i mean?
> 
> Widget "Stories and Photos" is not working. Gallery is crashing when i ry to add a album or photo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> Finally got everything debloated, apps installed, home screen configured and just realized when making phone calls people can only hear me if I put my phone on speaker phone. Is there an app that controls that feature that needs to be restored?

Click to collapse



Nope, that might be hardware. Check default apps


----------



## mike2246 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope, that might be hardware. Check default apps

Click to collapse



what would default app for non speakerphone be?


----------



## stepinac (Oct 9, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> After debloat some stuff not working. When i connect to a wifi hotspot were i have to login it dont opens the window.. you know what i mean?
> 
> Widget "Stories and Photos" is not working. Gallery is crashing when i ry to add a album or photo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try restoring ' captive portal'.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 9, 2022)

mike2246 said:


> what would default app for non speakerphone be?

Click to collapse



Phone default app


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 10, 2022)

Hey, first of all great post and exteremely helpful. However, ever since I debloated my S22 I am not able to remaster any pictures on the gallery app. I've read the OP, restored updates to both gallery and camera app, did the labs thing and still nothing. I was also not able to find the service I have to re-enable to get this feature working. Any suggestions?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 10, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> Hey, first of all great post and exteremely helpful. However, ever since I debloated my S22 I am not able to remaster any pictures on the gallery app. I've read the OP, restored updates to both gallery and camera app, did the labs thing and still nothing. I was also not able to find the service I have to re-enable to get this feature working. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse






restore this.


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 10, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> View attachment 5730967
> 
> restore this.

Click to collapse



there's literally no way I would have found that myself. Thank you so much !


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 10, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> there's literally no way I would have found that myself. Thank you so much !

Click to collapse



Me too.  You can't even search it on google. I patiently tested every packages till i got it restored


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 10, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Me too.  You can't even search it on google. I patiently tested every packages till i got it restored

Click to collapse



Just remembered something else, is there any chance you also happen to know the name of the package that fixes pro mode? It just takes a completely white picture every time I try to use it


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 10, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> Just remembered something else, is there any chance you also happen to know the name of the package that fixes pro mode? It just takes a completely white picture every time I try to use it

Click to collapse



I didn't have that issue even tho i have only like 95 packages installed. Maybe restore to default all the settings in pro mode or try to clear data the camera app


----------



## Mort015 (Oct 10, 2022)

stepinac said:


> Try restoring ' captive portal'.

Click to collapse



i dont uninstalled this :/


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 10, 2022)

Mort015 said:


> i dont uninstalled this :/

Click to collapse



Try to restore these packages.

com.google.android.networkstack
com.samsung.android.network.stack.tethering.overlay
com.samsung.unifiedtp
com.sec.mhs.smarttethering
com.sec.android.mimage.photoretouching
com.samsung.storyservice


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> Hey, first of all great post and exteremely helpful. However, ever since I debloated my S22 I am not able to remaster any pictures on the gallery app. I've read the OP, restored updates to both gallery and camera app, did the labs thing and still nothing. I was also not able to find the service I have to re-enable to get this feature working. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Restore "remaster" and "sume". As stated in OP, unchecked what you need before debloating


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Try to restore these packages.
> 
> com.google.android.networkstack
> com.samsung.android.network.stack.tethering.overlay
> ...

Click to collapse




Mort015 said:


> i dont uninstalled this :/

Click to collapse



You don't need all those, just restore "login "


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Me too.  You can't even search it on google. I patiently tested every packages till i got it restored

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your help and input.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET​- Restored Remaster photos functionality
- Restored Game driver
- Restored Portrait editor
- Restored Photo editor
- Restored Slow motion video editor
- Restored Google Play System Update component
- Restored Smart view screen sharing
- Restored Samsung stock video player
- Restored Eye Comfort Shiel (Blue light filter)


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESET​- Restored remaster photos functionality
> - Restored game driver
> - Restored portrait editor
> - Restored Photo editor
> - Restored Google Play System Update component

Click to collapse



5.0 preset, 4.0 or both?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESET​- Restored remaster photos functionality
> - Restored game driver
> - Restored portrait editor
> - Restored Photo editor
> - Restored Google Play System Update component

Click to collapse



May i ask what is the exact package name for the Google Play System Update component?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> 5.0 preset, 4.0 or both?

Click to collapse



I'm on 5.0, i can't edit both presets


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> May i ask what is the exact package name for the Google Play System Update component?

Click to collapse



Sure, it's com.google.mainline.telemetry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

UPDATED ADB COMMANDS​- Organised all commands by category (System - Secure - Global)
- Organised all commands alphabetically (A - Z)
- Reduced the number of Commands for less confusion
- Improved clarity with description and titles
- Removed some personal commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

I UNINSTALLED GOS​



After a full factory reset, then restoration of all my apps and settings, from both my google and samsung accounts, and several restarts, i was able to easily get GOS removed. Why ? How ? I don't know.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> 5.0 preset, 4.0 or both?

Click to collapse



You can surely apply both tho, they complete each other anyway


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Coming up next is the stable version of OneUI 5, Android 13


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESET​- Restored Remaster photos functionality
> - Restored Game driver
> - Restored Portrait editor
> - Restored Photo editor
> ...

Click to collapse



More stuff restored


----------



## sapanag (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5731253
> Coming up next is the stable version of OneUI 5, Android 13

Click to collapse



Wow finally. Beta4 is very stable


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> More stuff restored

Click to collapse



Donation QR code not working, can you paste the link?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Donation QR code not working, can you paste the link?

Click to collapse



Sure! There you go


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Help/Donation/Coffee now possible​If you ever want to donate to support the work I'm doing and daily improving our devices, feel free
> 
> Recipient: Hamid Housseyn Chikh
> Account: LT243500010015836209
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated support information


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated support information

Click to collapse



This is what opens when I scan the QR code. 
Do you have an actual link?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> This is what opens when I scan the QR code.
> Do you have an actual link? View attachment 5731523

Click to collapse



I updated the post now, with the account number:
LT243500010015836209


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 10, 2022)

I need to download "Paysera" to send a donation? I'm in the US, can I use PayPal or Zelle?


Hamid Chikh said:


> I updated the post now, with the account number:
> LT243500010015836209

Click to collapse



It wants me to register and create an account and stuff like that, I don't feel like adding my bank account to yet another site.

There must be a simpler way.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I need to download "Paysera" to send a donation? I'm in the US, can I use PayPal or Zelle?
> 
> 
> It wants me to register and create an account and stuff like that, I don't feel like adding my bank account to yet another site.
> ...

Click to collapse



The account number didn't work ?
LT243500010015836209
It's my first time actually, i never did this before. You're the first that offered


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The account number didn't work ?
> LT243500010015836209
> It's my first time actually, i never did this before. You're the first that offered

Click to collapse



Try scanning the QR code and see what happens. Nothing comes up for me. When I go to Paysera website, there is no option to send money to an account, it wants me to register and create an account. 

PayPal or Zelle would be much easier for people wanting to donate.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 10, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Try scanning the QR code and see what happens. Nothing comes up for me. When I go to Paysera website, there is no option to send money to an account, it wants me to register and create an account.
> 
> PayPal or Zelle would be much easier for people wanting to donate.

Click to collapse



Forget the QR, it's only for paysera app. You can use your own app to transfer to that account number.


----------



## vxxxxx15 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hey, does anyone know which command or setting makes my apps sleep when screen is off? causes delayed notifications and I applied all of the adb commands at once so I don't know which it is


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Forget the QR, it's only for paysera app. You can use your own app to transfer to that account number.

Click to collapse



Do you have a PayPal account? Or any other banking system


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 11, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh do you know what package(s) is responsible for google 2 Step Verification when trying to logging in? I believe it is related to debloating. There is no notification showing up on my phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do you have a PayPal account? Or any other banking system

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not, it's my first time trying this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> @Hamid Chikh do you know what package(s) is responsible for google 2 Step Verification when trying to logging in? I believe it is related to debloating. There is no notification showing up on my phone

Click to collapse



That's your Google account settings, there's no app for that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

vxxxxx15 said:


> Hey, does anyone know which command or setting makes my apps sleep when screen is off? causes delayed notifications and I applied all of the adb commands at once so I don't know which it is

Click to collapse



Check your sleeping apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Donation QR code not working, can you paste the link?

Click to collapse



I have a paypal mail:
[email protected]


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do you have a PayPal account? Or any other banking system

Click to collapse



Yes, here's my friend's
[email protected]
Thanks again


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 11, 2022)

After debloat, lock screen settings crash when i open this is debloat or any adb command?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, here's my friend's
> [email protected]
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



Sent. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Sent. Let me know if you got it.

Click to collapse



Thank you, you're a legend ! It's my first time getting a donation actually. Appreciate it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> After debloat, lock screen settings crash when i open this is debloat or any adb command?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's lockscreen shortcut.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Donation now possible​If you ever want to donate to support the work I'm doing and daily improving our devices, feel free
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]

Click to collapse



Added paypal


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you, you're a legend ! It's my first time getting a donation actually. Appreciate it

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the hard work brother. My battery life is insane on S22 Ultra with your ADB commands and debloat. It would be even better if I wasn't gaming lol. My favorite thing is the standby time when screen is off. Last night it only used 2.4% battery while I was asleep for over 8 hours.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work brother. My battery life is insane on S22 Ultra with your ADB commands and debloat. It would be even better if I wasn't gaming lol. My favorite thing is the standby time when screen is off. Last night it only used 2.4% battery while I was asleep for over 8 hours. View attachment 5732185

Click to collapse



You've been a great help yourself, enjoy brother.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work brother. My battery life is insane on S22 Ultra with your ADB commands and debloat. It would be even better if I wasn't gaming lol. My favorite thing is the standby time when screen is off. Last night it only used 2.4% battery while I was asleep for over 8 hours. View attachment 5732185

Click to collapse



Wow man this is insane. On mine even with no games at all. Getting 7hrs SOT max. Can i get your presents??? Or any additional tips so reach the peak


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 11, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Wow man this is insane. On mine even with no games at all. Getting 7hrs SOT max. Can i get your presents??? Or any additional tips so reach the peak

Click to collapse



I just followed every single thing in OP. I disabled about 75+ packages, nothing too crazy cause I like most of the features on the phone. Did every single ADB command. I guess the only main difference is I use Galaxy Max Hz app (paid version) to set my refresh rate to 24-96hz. I used to set it to 24-60hz but the battery life difference is very minimal. Almost all apps in deep sleep besides mail, Whatsapp, etc.

Here are my settings for GMH app, and here is the link to the app, I don't know what other phones it is compatible with. 

Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 11, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work brother. My battery life is insane on S22 Ultra with your ADB commands and debloat. It would be even better if I wasn't gaming lol. My favorite thing is the standby time when screen is off. Last night it only used 2.4% battery while I was asleep for over 8 hours. View attachment 5732185

Click to collapse



whats the stand by time you're talking about?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 12, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I just followed every single thing in OP. I disabled about 75+ packages, nothing too crazy cause I like most of the features on the phone. Did every single ADB command. I guess the only main difference is I use Galaxy Max Hz app (paid version) to set my refresh rate to 24-96hz. I used to set it to 24-60hz but the battery life difference is very minimal. Almost all apps in deep sleep besides mail, Whatsapp, etc.
> 
> Here are my settings for GMH app, and here is the link to the app, I don't know what other phones it is compatible with.
> 
> Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/

Click to collapse



Im also using that app but i can't make it adaptive when choosing the 96hz


----------



## wilsonbstian (Oct 12, 2022)

My mobile data isnt working anymore after full debloating with android 12 and 13 preset (*After* i restarted my phone, it doesnt show the VoLTE symbol and mobile data logo turned on too), im still finding the app to make mobile data work again, please help.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 12, 2022)

wilsonbstian said:


> My mobile data isnt working anymore after full debloating with android 12 and 13 preset (*After* i restarted my phone, it doesnt show the VoLTE symbol and mobile data logo turned on too), im still finding the app to make mobile data work again, please help.

Click to collapse



restore all ims services apps


----------



## wilsonbstian (Oct 12, 2022)

sapanag said:


> restore all ims services apps

Click to collapse



Nevermind, i found out which app, carrier apps is the problem, thankyou.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 12, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> whats the stand by time you're talking about?

Click to collapse



I meant the amount of battery being used when the phone is not being utilized. For example, my battery used to drain like higher than 5% when I slept. I would go to sleep at 80% and wake up and sometimes the phone is at 73% after an 8 hour period of me not using it. Now it is much much lower.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 12, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Im also using that app but i can't make it adaptive when choosing the 96hz

Click to collapse



Try reading through the GMH thread, you will probably find your answer, I don't have that issue.

Make sure you have the latest version installed.


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 13, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh whenever someone tries to connect to my mobile hotspot, it says "failed to obtain IP address" to the phone of who is connecting. What seems to be the package responsible for this? Does mobile hotspot working for you?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 13, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> @Hamid Chikh whenever someone tries to connect to my mobile hotspot, it says "failed to obtain IP address" to the phone of who is connecting. What seems to be the package responsible for this? Does mobile hotspot working for you?

Click to collapse



Restore "tether"


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore "tether"

Click to collapse



All "tether" including that has "overlay" on it ? And what does com.android.hotspot2.osulogin do?


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 13, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I just followed every single thing in OP. I disabled about 75+ packages, nothing too crazy cause I like most of the features on the phone. Did every single ADB command. I guess the only main difference is I use Galaxy Max Hz app (paid version) to set my refresh rate to 24-96hz. I used to set it to 24-60hz but the battery life difference is very minimal. Almost all apps in deep sleep besides mail, Whatsapp, etc.
> 
> Here are my settings for GMH app, and here is the link to the app, I don't know what other phones it is compatible with.
> 
> Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/

Click to collapse



Hello,

one question about playing games on your phone with debloating. Do you have any problems when you set the RAM to 0? are the games then laggy or slow? 
I play realy much genshin impact on the S22 U and i think when i use Hamids full debloat list and settings my phone is then really slow when i play genshin.. do you have or anyone other here an fix for that or an workaround? Thank you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 13, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> All "tether" including that has "overlay" on it ? And what does com.android.hotspot2.osulogin do?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 14, 2022)

oldredduck said:


> Hi, does anyone know which ADB commands to use, to not display the marked issues in Setting overview. I'm on S21+ Android 13 beta 3
> Thanks for reading and help
> Alex

Click to collapse



adb shell settings put global online_manual_url  0
adb shell settings put system remote_control 0

only the online manual is removed the remote control remains but inaccessible  

Works on every one ui version


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/oneui/comments/y3ntql


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _#NEW_​adb shell cmd device_config put storage_native_boot picker_intent_enabled true
> adb shell cmd device_config put privacy safety_center_is_enabled false
> adb shell cmd device_config put netd_native doh 1

Click to collapse



Boom


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

UPDATED OP​- New commands
- Less irrelevant commands
- New preset


----------



## sapanag (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oneui/comments/y3ntql

Click to collapse



Not facing this issue yet on beta4


----------



## Djsemp89 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi great list definite improvement over stock settings, hoping someone might know what dependencies/apps could have been removed to stop the galaxy watch from working? Keep getting watch manager crashed message after applying debloat and ADB list. Possibly Samsung pay, bixby or Knox related? TIA


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 14, 2022)

oldredduck said:


> Thank you for the information
> Alex

Click to collapse



Nope sir


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell cmd device_config put storage_native_boot picker_intent_enabled true
> adb shell cmd device_config put privacy safety_center_is_enabled false
> adb shell cmd device_config put netd_native doh 1

Click to collapse



what is their role?


----------



## kevriveroc (Oct 14, 2022)

Followed pretty much all applicable steps on my A52s 5G, and I have seen a noticeable (though not massive) gain in battery life and performance.

However, I have noticed that the phone now runs warm-to-hot pretty much constantly, even when not performing any resource-intensive tasks. I can feel the heat on my hand even when just browsing through the UI doing nothing in particular and with all apps cleared on Task Manager, and it gets much worse whenever I use things like the camera, run games (even light, 2D ones), browse the web for extended periods of time, watch videos, and so on.

I'm particularly worried about this, since we all know heat is one of the worst enemies of Li-Ion batteries, and this didn't happen before performing any 'optimizations' from this guide (apart from disabling unneeded/unwanted apps through ADB AppControl, which caused no issue ever).

Why could that be happening?


----------



## Derbi75 (Oct 14, 2022)

Does disabling Adaptive Battery really make a difference?
Seems to me that this feature is there to save you battery so should stay enabled.


----------



## rodken (Oct 14, 2022)

Derbi75 said:


> Does disabling Adaptive Battery really make a difference?
> Seems to me that this feature is there to save you battery so should stay enabled.

Click to collapse



Adaptive Battery has a tendency of always prioritizing without permission what push notifications were more important; this leads to real-time notifications _sometimes_ being late.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Boom

Click to collapse



Holy s*&t! My YouTube videos are playing INSTANTLY as soon as I click on it. I'm guessing this is what these commands do? I have YouTube Vanced but they've never played so fast, usually buffer for a second or two then play, now it's instant. 

You're a genius.


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Oct 14, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Holy s*&t! My YouTube videos are playing INSTANTLY as soon as I click on it. I'm guessing this is what these commands do? I have YouTube Vanced but they've never played so fast, usually buffer for a second or two then play, now it's instant.
> 
> You're a genius.

Click to collapse



I thought you were exaggerating, but it really improves the opening of any video even in the web browser, will these options affect the battery drain?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> Hi great list definite improvement over stock settings, hoping someone might know what dependencies/apps could have been removed to stop the galaxy watch from working? Keep getting watch manager crashed message after applying debloat and ADB list. Possibly Samsung pay, bixby or Knox related? TIA

Click to collapse



Search the thread, we already answered this


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> Followed pretty much all applicable steps on my A52s 5G, and I have seen a noticeable (though not massive) gain in battery life and performance.
> 
> However, I have noticed that the phone now runs warm-to-hot pretty much constantly, even when not performing any resource-intensive tasks. I can feel the heat on my hand even when just browsing through the UI doing nothing in particular and with all apps cleared on Task Manager, and it gets much worse whenever I use things like the camera, run games (even light, 2D ones), browse the web for extended periods of time, watch videos, and so on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guide is made to combat heat, it's impossible anything in OP can cause more heat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

Derbi75 said:


> Does disabling Adaptive Battery really make a difference?
> Seems to me that this feature is there to save you battery so should stay enabled.

Click to collapse



Feel free


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Holy s*&t! My YouTube videos are playing INSTANTLY as soon as I click on it. I'm guessing this is what these commands do? I have YouTube Vanced but they've never played so fast, usually buffer for a second or two then play, now it's instant.
> 
> You're a genius.

Click to collapse




Luispacheco2552 said:


> I thought you were exaggerating, but it really improves the opening of any video even in the web browser, will these options affect the battery drain?

Click to collapse



That's DOH, DNS over HTTPS, forces Google DNS which is fast and responsive


----------



## kevriveroc (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This guide is made to combat heat, it's impossible anything in OP can cause more heat.

Click to collapse



Well, I decided to roll back all changes through a factory reset (from Settings, not from recovery), configured everything as a normal user would, disabled the apps I usually disable (just some things which can't be disabled otherwise like Link to Windows Service or AR Zone, that sort of things), and the phone is running normally, no heat unless I really push it, which is normal behaviour.

One or several of the settings from your OP is causing overheating on A52s 5G, or at least on my particular unit.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 14, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> Well, I decided to roll back all changes through a factory reset (from Settings, not from recovery), configured everything as a normal user would, disabled the apps I usually disable (just some things which can't be disabled otherwise like Link to Windows Service or AR Zone, that sort of things), and the phone is running normally, no heat unless I really push it, which is normal behaviour.
> 
> One or several of the settings from your OP is causing overheating on A52s 5G, or at least on my particular unit.

Click to collapse



Still, you're the first person to say this. Neither i or any member of this thread had this abnormal issue, which is illogical.
I advise you redo all the optimisations and see if it goes back to being warm. Although you don't need to factory reset to roll back settings, just reversing the values suffices.
You can also apply commands gradually, and see if you can detect what's causing the problem.
To make it simple:
- Debloating: removes apps, can't get warmer with less apps installed.
- ADB commands: all are settings already available in the settings app, you can't switch off a feature and make the device warmer than when that feature was on.


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's DOH, DNS over HTTPS, forces Google DNS which is fast and responsive

Click to collapse



being a google dns, it would not conflict with the dns found in settings (dns.adguard) is it necessary to remove it?


----------



## kevriveroc (Oct 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Still, you're the first person to say this. Neither i or any member of this thread had this abnormal issue, which is illogical.
> I advise you redo all the optimisations and see if it goes back to being warm. Although you don't need to factory reset to roll back settings, just reversing the values suffices.
> You can also apply commands gradually, and see if you can detect what's causing the problem.
> To make it simple:
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps the debloating is disabling something that shouldn't be disabled on this particular model, or it's clashing with the latest system updates? That's the most plausible explanation I could come up with. I'm really confused with this issue too.

I do recognize this is the third time I try your optimisations. On the first time, several months ago, I had zero issues, everything went smoothly. But I had to perform a factory reset at one point (can't remember why), which meant I had to optimise again. That was the first time the overheating appeared for the first time after following your guide, which made me roll back the changes, fearing for the battery's health due to the heat. I understand and see that you update the OP constantly whenever new findings appear, so I thought some change to the settings or the presets had cause issues, but left it at that.

By this stage, I thought that the guide would work again like it did first time, but it didn't.

Bummer.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 15, 2022)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> being a google dns, it would not conflict with the dns found in settings (dns.adguard) is it necessary to remove it?

Click to collapse



I tried now, it only results in ~10% loss of internet speed when both are enabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 15, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> Perhaps the debloating is disabling something that shouldn't be disabled on this particular model, or it's clashing with the latest system updates? That's the most plausible explanation I could come up with. I'm really confused with this issue too.
> 
> I do recognize this is the third time I try your optimisations. On the first time, several months ago, I had zero issues, everything went smoothly. But I had to perform a factory reset at one point (can't remember why), which meant I had to optimise again. That was the first time the overheating appeared for the first time after following your guide, which made me roll back the changes, fearing for the battery's health due to the heat. I understand and see that you update the OP constantly whenever new findings appear, so I thought some change to the settings or the presets had cause issues, but left it at that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep in mind that, in addition to all people here who have applied the tweaks on several different devices, i personally applied them to S20, S21, S22, S21U, S10 5G, S20FE, A10s, S7, and more than what i can remember.
Try to troubleshoot the problem and see what app is overconsuming resources to cause overheating.
I also hope you followed the exact steps, since they're all critical to the full experience (in case you decide to skip some steps)


----------



## kevriveroc (Oct 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Keep in mind that, in addition to all people here who have applied the tweaks on several different devices, i personally applied them to S20, S21, S22, S21U, S10 5G, S20FE, A10s, S7, and more than what i can remember.
> Try to troubleshoot the problem and see what app is overconsuming resources to cause overheating.
> I also hope you followed the exact steps, since they're all critical to the full experience (in case you decide to skip some steps)

Click to collapse



On both occasions the overheating appeared, I had followed the exact instructions, step by step, to no avail.

This time I tried all steps again but without applying the .txt presets through ADB AppControl, only disabled the stock apps I usually disable (I prefer disabling instead of uninstalling, gives me a bit of peace of mind not to mess too much with the system), and the phone is running normally, no strange heat. Still verifying any gains on battery life, but I do see some degree of improvement on performance (other than the sped-up animations from the developer settings).

It seems to me that there's something on the presets which messes up with something that shouldn't be touched on this particular model/device, but it's hard to pinpoint exactly what.


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> OP actually suggest ADB AppControl

Click to collapse



so when we use ADB app control..we need to uninstall each thing one by one?  that will take forever!!      ..is there a way to put them all in at once?      sorry..first time using app control and debloatin on it....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> so when we use ADB app control..we need to uninstall each thing one by one?  that will take forever!!      ..is there a way to put them all in at once?      sorry..first time using app control and debloatin on it....

Click to collapse



you can create * bat file and export adb.


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> you can create * bat file and export adb.

Click to collapse



thank you...if its not to much to ask..can you point me in the right direction on how to do that?   real sorry...I have no clue how too....      maybe a link to where to find it on this thread?   or anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> thank you...if its not to much to ask..can you point me in the right direction on how to do that?   real sorry...I have no clue how too....      maybe a link to where to find it on this thread?   or anything?

Click to collapse



you create a * txt file where all adb commands are located. You do save as: you enter name.bat and all files at the bottom.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 15, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> so when we use ADB app control..we need to uninstall each thing one by one?  that will take forever!!      ..is there a way to put them all in at once?      sorry..first time using app control and debloatin on it....

Click to collapse



You load the preset in OP!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 15, 2022)

ADAPTIVE BATTERY (DISCUSSION)​I gave it another chance, in 48h, I might change that recommended setting in OP based on my testing and yours.

Anyone tried it on/off ? Any difference noted ? Feel free to add to this post


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You load the preset in OPl!

Click to collapse



ahhh  ok  so I just click on load present...and chose the  uninstall12.txt file?   so why are people saying to  change it to a BAT files?   lol     im so green at this sorry      i think ill figure it out     

Thanks  I got it to work...


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 15, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> ahhh  ok  so I just click on load present...and chose the  uninstall12.txt file?   so why are people saying to  change it to a BAT files?   lol     im so green at this sorry      i think ill figure it out
> 
> Thanks  I got it to work...

Click to collapse



Yes, you just load the preset (read disclaimer in OP). Bat files are for ADB commands


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, you just load the preset (read disclaimer in OP). Bat files are for ADB commands

Click to collapse



thank you...wow  over 300 apps ...  amazing...thank you!..  i sent you a donation through paypal...let me know if it went through


----------



## chrisQQ90 (Oct 15, 2022)

after applying last uninstall preset, i cannot install any app from google shop

EDIT: after restoring all apps i can install now applications but cannot open some of them crashing all the time


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> thank you...wow  over 300 apps ...  amazing...thank you!..  i sent you a donation through paypal...let me know if it went through

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your support, it motivates me to do even more to improve our devices ! Got it, much appreciated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
So, do i just delete my thread since it's not needed ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> On both occasions the overheating appeared, I had followed the exact instructions, step by step, to no avail.
> 
> This time I tried all steps again but without applying the .txt presets through ADB AppControl, only disabled the stock apps I usually disable (I prefer disabling instead of uninstalling, gives me a bit of peace of mind not to mess too much with the system), and the phone is running normally, no strange heat. Still verifying any gains on battery life, but I do see some degree of improvement on performance (other than the sped-up animations from the developer settings).
> 
> It seems to me that there's something on the presets which messes up with something that shouldn't be touched on this particular model/device, but it's hard to pinpoint exactly what.

Click to collapse



Try remediation process, added to OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADAPTIVE BATTERY (DISCUSSION)​I gave it another chance, in 48h, I might change that recommended setting in OP based on my testing and yours.
> 
> Anyone tried it on/off ? Any difference noted ? Feel free to add to this post
> 
> View attachment 5735679

Click to collapse



Seems good till now, i might recommend enabling it. Did Google end up fixing it ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> after applying last uninstall preset, i cannot install any app from google shop
> 
> EDIT: after restoring all apps i can install now applications but cannot open some of them crashing all the time

Click to collapse



More detail please


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So, do i just delete my thread since it's not needed ?

Click to collapse



Hello and good morning, @Hamid Chikh 

I'd like to inform you that we've received your report that stated:


> Cancel the whole thread

Click to collapse



Due to your posts following the quoted one I just want to confirm that you really want your thread to be closed.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Hello and good morning, @Hamid Chikh
> 
> I'd like to inform you that we've received your report that stated:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO, of course not!


----------



## sapanag (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Seems good till now, i might recommend enabling it. Did Google end up fixing it ?

Click to collapse



definitely. i can see my SOT increased by 40mins after i turned it on. Lets see how it goes. its just been 14hours as of now


----------



## sapanag (Oct 16, 2022)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Hello and good morning, @Hamid Chikh
> 
> I'd like to inform you that we've received your report that stated:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't do this. Its a life saver for all samsung users


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Don't do this. Its a life saver for all samsung users

Click to collapse



It's just a misunderstanding


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> _{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
> So, do i just delete my thread since it's not needed ?

Click to collapse



Off-topic post has been removed.


Hamid Chikh said:


> NO, of course not!

Click to collapse



I appreciate the clarification. For more details please refer to our private conversation.


sapanag said:


> Don't do this. Its a life saver for all samsung users

Click to collapse



I never intended, and therefore I approached @Hamid Chikh.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 16, 2022)

chrisQQ90 said:


> after applying last uninstall preset, i cannot install any app from google shop
> 
> EDIT: after restoring all apps i can install now applications but cannot open some of them crashing all the time

Click to collapse



Don't use your phone after make this process without wiping cache and repairing in recovery


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADAPTIVE BATTERY (DISCUSSION)​I gave it another chance, in 48h, I might change that recommended setting in OP based on my testing and yours.
> 
> Anyone tried it on/off ? Any difference noted ? Feel free to add to this post
> 
> View attachment 5735679

Click to collapse



so does it only put apps to sleep..or does it also do other stuff in the background to save battery?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2022)

After applying ADB + commands, adaptive battery. I don't use the phone a lot. Still, very good for me.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

Using game launcher and plugins increases battery drain?


----------



## GilloLillo (Oct 16, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Using game launcher and plugins increases battery drain?

Click to collapse



I tried using the game plug-in for priority mode and the game Booster plus.  No difference in performance, I'll do a couple of screen shots for the battery but it doesn't seem to change much.


----------



## GilloLillo (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi everyone, I mean that since I used the adb commands my Z Fold 3 is a splinter !!  I have not only entered the controls for the lockscreen and some for the vibration but otherwise it is really good !!  I made a donation and I will definitely make others !!


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

GilloLillo said:


> I tried using the game plug-in for priority mode and the game Booster plus.  No difference in performance, I'll do a couple of screen shots for the battery but it doesn't seem to change much.

Click to collapse



I wanted to restore gos and plugins to reduce gaming impact on battery drain, not to have more performance.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Don't use your phone after make this process without wiping cache and repairing in recovery

Click to collapse



I thought i made it clear, i didn't know people skip that IMPORTANT step


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> so does it only put apps to sleep..or does it also do other stuff in the background to save battery?

Click to collapse



No idea, description says it "allocates" resources intelligently


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Using game launcher and plugins increases battery drain?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

GilloLillo said:


> Hi everyone, I mean that since I used the adb commands my Z Fold 3 is a splinter !!  I have not only entered the controls for the lockscreen and some for the vibration but otherwise it is really good !!  I made a donation and I will definitely make others !!

Click to collapse



Hey, great to know i my work helps people! Thanks for the donation, appreciate it


----------



## SharkB69y (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, how to restore settings please ? I made a backup using the script but I'm not satisfied after applying the adb commands, my phone is just really hot. Thank you ^^


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> More detail please

Click to collapse



i have it turned off. do you recommend to turn it on to increase battery life? i'm on s10 lite


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 16, 2022)

adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 0
adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
what these commands do? how can i eventually disable them?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

SharkB69y said:


> Hey, how to restore settings please ? I made a backup using the script but I'm not satisfied after applying the adb commands, my phone is just really hot. Thank you ^^

Click to collapse



I assume you went to recovery and wiped cache and repaired apps right after you debloated, right ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following command to delete faulty values:

*adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
*adb shell settings delete global sem_low_heat_mode *
*adb shell settings delete global app_restriction_enabled
adb shell settings delete global zram_enabled
adb shell settings delete system min_refresh_rate
adb shell settings delete system peak_refresh_rate*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> BATTERY LIFE FIX AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. To reverse the problem and fix your battery life, please, delete the following parameters under "*Global*":
> *Sem low heat mode*
> *Disable windows blurs*
> *System capabilities (PRETTY SURE THIS IS THE ONE)*
> ...

Click to collapse


I CAN CONFIRM, IT'S FIXED NOW.​You can also reset learning pattern by clearing data/cache of SDHMS app. It'll learn your usage from scratch and might result in a battery life after a few days of learning


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> Well, I decided to roll back all changes through a factory reset (from Settings, not from recovery), configured everything as a normal user would, disabled the apps I usually disable (just some things which can't be disabled otherwise like Link to Windows Service or AR Zone, that sort of things), and the phone is running normally, no heat unless I really push it, which is normal behaviour.
> 
> One or several of the settings from your OP is causing overheating on A52s 5G, or at least on my particular unit.

Click to collapse



You were right, check latest post. I found the culprit


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

When I take screenshot oneui crashes wich app (or adb command) I should restore?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 16, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> When I take screenshot oneui crashes wich app (or adb command) I should restore?

Click to collapse



This is weird, I'm not totally sure because I use one ui 3.1 core and maybe in the later ones they changed but I did the full debloat and I didn't have this problem, try to test each command Disabled or removed if it doesn't work give factory reset and do each procedure restarting the device and testing to find the problem


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I CAN CONFIRM, IT'S FIXED NOW.​You can also reset learning pattern by clearing data/cache of SDHMS app. It'll learn your usage from scratch and might result in a battery life after a few days of learning

Click to collapse



Can you explain clearer what happened and how did you solve it? SDHMS is needed for what? Adaptive battery?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 16, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Can you explain clearer what happened and how did you solve it? SDHMS is needed for what? Adaptive battery?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that's it
in mine it has this problem of analyzing the battery life and calculating it completely wrong, maybe it's resetting the values learned to create new ones without problems




(Note: My battery lasts around 13 hours)


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, delete the following parameters under "*Global*":
> *- System capabilities (PRETTY SURE THIS IS THE ONE)
> - Sem low heat mode*
> ...

Click to collapse



I've done all OP's commands, I have to set these values to 'null', '0' or what else?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 16, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's it
> in mine it has this problem of analyzing the battery life and calculating it completely wrong, maybe it's resetting the values learned to create new ones without problems
> View attachment 5736797
> (Note: My battery lasts around 13 hours)

Click to collapse



So you have adaptive battery turned on?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I've done all OP's commands, I have to set these values to 'null', '0' or what else?

Click to collapse



I noticed a battery drain in last week, (my daili routine is always the same), so I tried to reset all settings (not wipe data) and done all the adb commands with a strong debloat but nothing changed. Battery drain keeps in wifi, 4g and even without a sim, I tried to calibrate battery also, my battery has 9 months of life and my last full wipe was a little over a month ago.. I hope there will be a fix. Thanks to this beautufil thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 16, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I noticed a battery drain in last week, (my daili routine is always the same), so I tried to reset all settings (not wipe data) and done all the adb commands with a strong debloat but nothing changed. Battery drain keeps in wifi, 4g and even without a sim, I tried to calibrate battery also, my battery has 9 months of life and my last full wipe was a little over a month ago.. I hope there will be a fix. Thanks to this beautufil thread

Click to collapse



That's the fix, deleting system capabilities parameter


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 16, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> So you have adaptive battery turned on?

Click to collapse



Is off


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's the fix, deleting system capabilities parameter

Click to collapse



It was on '99', I have to put to '0' or 'null'?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, delete the following parameters under "*Global*":
> *- System capabilities (PRETTY SURE THIS IS THE ONE)
> - Sem low heat mode*
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please indicate what are the defaults of these or how reverse to default. Thanks


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> It was on '99', I have to put to '0' or 'null'?

Click to collapse



I think 99 is default, you can keep it like that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Could you please indicate what are the defaults of these or how reverse to default. Thanks

Click to collapse



You should have a save of your default values


----------



## nokia_16 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should have a save of your default values

Click to collapse



I have backup before adb commands..But where to check for
*System capabilities values (i mean not value, name....?

I tried alternative method..clearing data and value of sdhms...but i dont see battery learning.... its showing remaining time..think value is not cleared*


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You should have a save of your default values

Click to collapse



I mean like for example if i remember correctly when i try to "get" the value of the adb command pertaining to system capabilities, i believe the result is "null" before i changed it to "100" back then. So i dont really know if im gonna type "null" or "0" for it to reverse to default


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 17, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> I have backup before adb commands..But where to check for
> *System capabilities values (i mean not value, name....?
> 
> I tried alternative method..clearing data and value of sdhms...but i dont see battery learning.... its showing remaining time..think value is not cleared*

Click to collapse



I uninstalled mine then install it again. After that you can see in the settings that it is "Learning ..." again


----------



## sapanag (Oct 17, 2022)

I couldn't find system capabilities in my all backup txt files(global,system,secure). Even i don't remember the default setting before I applied ADB command.

If anyone using s22 series then let me know the default one for system capabilities pls


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following commands to delete faulty values:
> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
> *adb shell settings delete disable_windows_blurs
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated with the DELETE commands, execute and reboot.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I couldn't find system capabilities in my all backup txt files(global,system,secure). Even i don't remember the default setting before I applied ADB command.
> 
> If anyone using s22 series then let me know the default one for system capabilities pls

Click to collapse




nokia_16 said:


> I have backup before adb commands..But where to check for
> *System capabilities values (i mean not value, name....?
> 
> I tried alternative method..clearing data and value of sdhms...but i dont see battery learning.... its showing remaining time..think value is not cleared*

Click to collapse





caingatcarl said:


> I uninstalled mine then install it again. After that you can see in the settings that it is "Learning ..." again

Click to collapse



Check latest post, with delete command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following commands to delete faulty values:
> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
> *adb shell settings delete global disable_windows_blurs
> ...

Click to collapse


IT'S FIXED FOR ME WITH UPDATED COMMANDS.​WAITING FOR YOUR FEEDBACK​


----------



## mysky911 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following commands to delete faulty values:
> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
> *adb shell settings delete global disable_windows_blurs
> ...

Click to collapse



How about sem_low_heat_mode ? 
Do we need command below?:
adb shell settings delete global sem_low_heat_mode


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> How about sem_low_heat_mode ?
> Do we need command below?:
> adb shell settings delete global sem_low_heat_mode

Click to collapse



Not really, it's not the culprit. I'll put it back into OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

What do you think of the visuals in OneUI 5 ?​

​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

UPDATED OP​- Added "Kept" preset
- Updated "Uninstall13" preset
- Added some adb commands
- Removed some other commands
- Integrated latest battery fix adb command


----------



## sapanag (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED OP​- Added "Kept" preset
> - Updated "Uninstall13" preset
> - Added some adb commands
> - Removed some other commands
> - Integrated latest battery fix adb command

Click to collapse



I see that after update bat file is removed. So it is advisable to do that after applying new commands nd debloat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated with the DELETE commands, execute and reboot.

Click to collapse


*adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities
adb shell settings delete global disable_windows_blurs
adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*

Make a command to see if it is enough for one: adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities ?


----------



## kevriveroc (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You were right, check latest post. I found the culprit

Click to collapse



What was the problem?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> IT'S FIXED FOR ME WITH UPDATED COMMANDS.​WAITING FOR YOUR FEEDBACK​

Click to collapse



Just done these commands. The phone feels warmer than usual. Why?


----------



## Nemanja032 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello guys, what is name of package for mobile data?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 17, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, what is name of package for mobile data?

Click to collapse



Euicc and for volte :- ims services


----------



## Nemanja032 (Oct 17, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Euicc and for volte :- ims services

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I see that after update bat file is removed. So it is advisable to do that after applying new commands nd debloat?

Click to collapse



I usually do those once a week, just for good health. After commands, just reboot. And obviously after debloating, you wipe cache and repair apps from recovery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities
> adb shell settings delete global disable_windows_blurs
> adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Deleting "system_capabilities" is enough, it was faulty. The other ones are good and back in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Just done these commands. The phone feels warmer than usual. Why?

Click to collapse



Reboot recovery and wipe cache repair apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> Hello guys, what is name of package for mobile data?

Click to collapse



We don't delete that, i have mobile data working fine.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

kevriveroc said:


> What was the problem?

Click to collapse



Check latest posts


----------



## sapanag (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I usually do those once a week, just for good health. After commands, just reboot. And obviously after debloating, you wipe cache and repair apps from recovery

Click to collapse



Yes i always do wipe cache and repair apps. Btw does clear calling feature works after applying adb command??? Or i will need google dialer for this to work?


----------



## Nemanja032 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> We don't delete that, i have mobile data working fine.

Click to collapse



I have Android 11 and i have problem with mobile data. I know, present is for Android 12 and Android 13. Now i try to find on google what is name of package for my problem with Data.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Nemanja032 said:


> I have Android 11 and i have problem with mobile data. I know, present is for Android 12 and Android 13. Now i try to find on google what is name of package for my problem with Data.

Click to collapse



Restore all EUICC, IMS, and CARRIER


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Yes i always do wipe cache and repair apps. Btw does clear calling feature works after applying adb command??? Or i will need google dialer for this to work?

Click to collapse



It doesn't actually for me, same goes for low heat mode "performance profile"


----------



## sapanag (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It doesn't actually for me, same goes for low heat mode "performance profile"

Click to collapse



Yes low heat mode is not working. Even i used that command for 5days but no improvements at all. 

Btw how is adaptive battery testing going on. 1st day i saw 45mins extra battery and 2nd day around 50mins extra
3rd day now starting from scratch with learning usage pattern. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Yes low heat mode is not working. Even i used that command for 5days but no improvements at all.
> 
> Btw how is adaptive battery testing going on. 1st day i saw 45mins extra battery and 2nd day around 50mins extra
> 3rd day now starting from scratch with learning usage pattern. Lets see how it goes

Click to collapse



Negative for me, i disabled it back this afternoon, it won't make it to OP.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities
> adb shell settings delete global disable_windows_blurs
> adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
> adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated OP just for you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Donation now possible​If you ever want to donate to support the work I'm doing and daily improving our devices, feel free
> 
> Paypal: [email protected]
> Paysera: see QR

Click to collapse



Thank you all for the help and support, we built this thread all together. Thank you very much, i appreciate those who donated, and those who helped with a comment, a test or an advice. <3


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery Settings​- *Sleeping Apps*: All apps except apps you need *instant notifications* from.
> - *Deep Sleeping Apps*: APPS WON'T RECEIVE UPDATES

Click to collapse



Did you guys know that apps in deep sleep won't receive updates?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 18, 2022)

what is the package responsible for split screen?


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 18, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> what is the package responsible for split screen?

Click to collapse


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 18, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> View attachment 5737665

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, good night


----------



## furquim97 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Did you guys know that apps in deep sleep won't receive updates?

Click to collapse



Sometimes they do. But just to be safe I use Aurora Store to check for disabled apps.
You just need to go to Settings > Updates and enable "Extended updates".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - *Log out* of all *Old sessions*.
> - Delete all *old logged in devices*.

Click to collapse



You guys don't realise how much this improves your whole experience in social media apps, like instagram etc ..


----------



## SharkB69y (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, It stopped receiving gmail notifications. How to fix it please ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

SharkB69y said:


> Hey, It stopped receiving gmail notifications. How to fix it please ?

Click to collapse



Remove from sleeping apps


----------



## SharkB69y (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Remove from sleeping apps

Click to collapse



It is not in sleeping apps


----------



## rodken (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You guys don't realise how much this improves your whole experience in social media apps, like instagram etc ..

Click to collapse




> Hamid Chikh said:
> - *Log out* of all *Old sessions*.
> - Delete all *old logged in devices*.

Click to collapse



In addition to social media apps, this tweak applies to any 3rd party app with push notifications that a user is logged into.


----------



## Jirka001 (Oct 18, 2022)

I need advice, my mobile hotspot doesn't work and I don't want to reset everything to factory settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

Jirka001 said:


> I need advice, my mobile hotspot doesn't work and I don't want to reset everything to factory settings

Click to collapse



Restore "tether"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

SharkB69y said:


> It is not in sleeping apps

Click to collapse



Then, there's no problem


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 18, 2022)

After deleting the datas of SMHDS, Device Care doesn't show the right consumes. Why? Will it be back to normal?


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 18, 2022)

hmm..since I debloated I can no longer send images..GIFs  pics through messenger?    any one know if the debloating did that?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> hmm..since I debloated I can no longer send images..GIFs  pics through messenger?    any one know if the debloating did that?

Click to collapse



There's no app for that, check permissions or reset app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 18, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> After deleting the datas of SMHDS, Device Care doesn't show the right consumes. Why? Will it be back to normal?
> View attachment 5738171

Click to collapse



Please, read through the thread before posting. All the questions you ask have already been answered


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, read through the thread before posting. All the questions you ask have already been answered

Click to collapse



258 pages of thread? Can't you answer shortly? Will it come back to normal? Yes or no?


----------



## rodken (Oct 18, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> hmm..since I debloated I can no longer send images..GIFs  pics through messenger?    any one know if the debloating did that?

Click to collapse



Filter to only show disabled packages to see if you accidentally debloated anything to do with `'MMS'`.

```
adb shell pm list packages -d
```


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, read through the thread before posting. All the questions you ask have already been answered

Click to collapse



Didn't find anything. Only that it will need time (?). Can you confirm pls?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2022)

I noticed slight cropping when showing open applications in the window. Freezes slightly and shows application one is unresponsive or quit.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 19, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I noticed slight cropping when showing open applications in the window. Freezes slightly and shows application one is unresponsive or quit.

Click to collapse






Nothing of that sort here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 19, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Didn't find anything. Only that it will need time (?). Can you confirm pls?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## sapanag (Oct 19, 2022)

Got Beta5 update. it is very smooth. Feels one of the smoothest oneui n past years


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello all,

one question im a little bit confused. Abotut this command in blue: 
we must delete this but in the other form is this then in other command activ?


Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put system adaptive_fast_charging 1
> adb shell settings put system super_fast_charging 1
> adb shell settings put system wireless_fast_charging 1
> *adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



---


Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put system android.wallpaper.settings_systemui_transparency 0
> adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 1.0
> adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 120.0
> *adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0*
> ...

Click to collapse



also marked in blue.. 

can anyone helpo?


----------



## serene_sky (Oct 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Auto optimize daily: *ENABLED*
> - Auto restart at set times: *ENABLED*
> - Adaptive Battery: *DISABLED.*
> - Auto Optimization: *ENABLED*

Click to collapse



"Auto optimize daily" and "Auto Optimization" is just one, right?
I couldn't find any seperate settings for "Auto Optimization"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 19, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> "Auto optimize daily" and "Auto Optimization" is just one, right?
> I couldn't find any seperate settings for "Auto Optimization"

Click to collapse



One is on OneUI4, the other in Oneui 5


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put system rakuten_denwa 0

Click to collapse



what this command does?


----------



## rodken (Oct 19, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> what this command does?

Click to collapse



The general idea is to disable application signature verification, which speeds up its (application) launch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2022)

> Go to *settings*, *connections*, *more connections settings*, look for *Private DNS*.
> - Set: *dns.adguard-dns.com*
> - Close all apps then reboot.

Click to collapse



no access to the network


----------



## tObber166 (Oct 19, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> no access to the network

Click to collapse



never mind


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 19, 2022)

rodken said:


> The general idea is to disable application signature verification, which speeds up its (application) launch.

Click to collapse



Oh great! So it reduces the stress and so it might improve the battery also, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2022)

rodken said:


> The general idea is to disable application signature verification, which speeds up its (application) launch.

Click to collapse



can you provide the full name of the package?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 19, 2022)

Turns out the setting is here, just hidden. Adb command back in OP



​


----------



## orgshooter (Oct 20, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> no access to the network

Click to collapse



You have to use "dns.adguard.com", then it works.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 20, 2022)

orgshooter said:


> You have to use "dns.adguard.com", then it works.

Click to collapse




[email protected] said:


> no access to the network

Click to collapse











						Connect to public AdGuard DNS server
					

Get perfect and free DNS-level protection from ads, tracking, and fraudulent activities. Easily configure and use AdGuard DNS on any device and platform.




					adguard-dns.io


----------



## Jackrushante (Oct 20, 2022)

Followed the guide but i face two problems:

wifi saved networks and password gets deleted at every reboot

double pressing side button doesnt turn on torch light


----------



## rodken (Oct 20, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> can you provide the full name of the package?

Click to collapse



Let Google be your best friend....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2022)

rodken said:


> Let Google be your best friend....

Click to collapse



All you need to know is that root is required.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 20, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh your battery issue is fixed??? M seeing huge drop in SOT after beta5 and that system capabilities command. I don't know if its beta5 issue or something else


----------



## Djsemp89 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks for all the hard work but I'm Still having issues with connecting galaxy watch thecompanion app plus watch manager are all installed the only way I can get it to work is to reinstall all apps, could someone give me an idea what I'm missing and how to fix this please.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out the setting is here, just hidden. Adb command back in OP​​View attachment 5739073​

Click to collapse



Work on one ui 3.1? if yes is it in the stock version of the accessibility app or in a certain version?


----------



## Mugetzsu (Oct 21, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work but I'm Still having issues with connecting galaxy watch thecompanion app plus watch manager are all installed the only way I can get it to work is to reinstall all apps, could someone give me an idea what I'm missing and how to fix this please.

Click to collapse



Try to use this personal debloat list of mine. I'm using a galaxy watch myself and so far this is the safest. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 21, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work but I'm Still having issues with connecting galaxy watch thecompanion app plus watch manager are all installed the only way I can get it to work is to reinstall all apps, could someone give me an idea what I'm missing and how to fix this please.

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.beaconmanager
com.samsung.android.easysetup
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp


----------



## Djsemp89 (Oct 21, 2022)

Mugetzsu said:


> Try to use this personal debloat list of mine. I'm using a galaxy watch myself and so far this is the safest. Let me know if it works for you.

Click to collapse



This worked thank you life saver


----------



## Mugetzsu (Oct 21, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> This worked thank you life saver

Click to collapse



Happy to help!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> Thanks for all the hard work but I'm Still having issues with connecting galaxy watch thecompanion app plus watch manager are all installed the only way I can get it to work is to reinstall all apps, could someone give me an idea what I'm missing and how to fix this please.

Click to collapse



Search the thread before posting, there's a comment with the list of apps required for watch


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

sapanag said:


> @Hamid Chikh your battery issue is fixed??? M seeing huge drop in SOT after beta5 and that system capabilities command. I don't know if its beta5 issue or something else

Click to collapse



I'm good


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> All you need to know is that root is required.

Click to collapse



For what exactly


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

Jackrushante said:


> Followed the guide but i face two problems:
> 
> wifi saved networks and password gets deleted at every reboot
> 
> double pressing side button doesnt turn on torch light

Click to collapse



Both of these work fine for me, check your stuff


----------



## Jackrushante (Oct 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Both of these work fine for me, check your stuff

Click to collapse



maybe its cause im on oneui4 s22 ultra?


----------



## livystewy01 (Oct 21, 2022)

Morning all. Just asking your opinion my, phone has been pretty solid from the time I bought it (S22U), however since I've used these tweaks etc I've been getting some decent results. So my question is...the screen on time in relation to the battery usage is a good ratio?


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 21, 2022)

Ive notived My phone doesn't check for updates anymore...anyone know why?  I try to check manually  ..still no go..

Thanks


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 21, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> Morning all. Just asking your opinion my, phone has been pretty solid from the time I bought it (S22U), however since I've used these tweaks etc I've been getting some decent results. So my question is...the screen on time in relation to the battery usage is a good ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes..its very good..


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 21, 2022)

Hello,

one question whats the correct ADB shell Command for restore the backup from the system settings, secure settings and global settings? This is not in the op.. Thanks for help ! /


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> Ive notived My phone doesn't check for updates anymore...anyone know why?  I try to check manually  ..still no go..
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Deep sleeping apps don't get updated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 21, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> one question whats the correct ADB shell Command for restore the backup from the system settings, secure settings and global settings? This is not in the op.. Thanks for help ! /

Click to collapse






I have both backup options here


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5740555
> 
> I have both backup options here

Click to collapse



hello Hamid,

thank you for your fast replay but my english is not so good i have now translated better for you, sorry!

i think we are talking past each other. i just wanted to know how to restore the backup from this commands:

echo Extracting System Settings to System.txt
adb shell settings list system > System.txt
echo Extracting Secure Settings to Secure.txt
adb shell settings list secure > Secure.txt
echo Extracting Global Settings to Global.txt
adb shell settings list global > Global.txt

i cant find it anymore in the first post.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 22, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh as i said after using delete command of system capabilities my SOT decreased drastically at around 6hrs. so i again used command for my default values ( adb shell settings put global system_capabilities 99 ). As for my s22plus:- 99 was default. Now everything is back to normal. again getting 8hrs SOT. even issues like Instagram video buffer and wifi not automatically switching to better one even when function turned on is resolved.

Anyone give it a try once.


----------



## KKYASIR (Oct 22, 2022)

@hamid 

after applying all ADB commands my VOLTE is gone, is there any command which related to network setting?

i have the same preset as before where all IMS and edge apps are enabled ... and VOLTE was working before applying ADB commands


----------



## sapanag (Oct 22, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> @hamid
> 
> after applying all ADB commands my VOLTE is gone, is there any command which related to network setting?
> 
> i have the same preset as before where all IMS and edge apps are enabled ... and VOLTE was working before applying ADB commands

Click to collapse



Main app responsible for volte is ims service check that particular one. Still doesn't works then restore all "carrier" apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

sapanag said:


> @Hamid Chikh as i said after using delete command of system capabilities my SOT decreased drastically at around 6hrs. so i again used command for my default values ( adb shell settings put global system_capabilities 99 ). As for my s22plus:- 99 was default. Now everything is back to normal. again getting 8hrs SOT. even issues like Instagram video buffer and wifi not automatically switching to better one even when function turned on is resolved.
> 
> Anyone give it a try once.

Click to collapse



So you'd recommend going back to 99 ?


----------



## KKYASIR (Oct 22, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Main app responsible for volte is ims service check that particular one. Still doesn't works then restore all "carrier" apps

Click to collapse



all ims and carrier apps are enabled ,, i sued same SIM on my 2nd mobile and VOLTE is working just fine


----------



## sapanag (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> So you'd recommend going back to 99 ?

Click to collapse



definitely


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Deep sleeping apps don't get updated

Click to collapse



hi ..thanks for the reply Hamid!...........but I mean security patch updates..  (software updates)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Force 120Hz for All Apps​adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 0.1
> adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 0.1

Click to collapse



What do you guys think of this one ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> hi ..thanks for the reply Hamid!...........but I mean security patch updates..  (software updates)

Click to collapse



Restore "Mainline" apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

sapanag said:


> definitely

Click to collapse



Caused overheating and battery drain for me, even at 99. I still recommend deleting it, at least for OneUI 5


----------



## sapanag (Oct 22, 2022)

O


Hamid Chikh said:


> Caused overheating and battery drain for me, even at 99. I still recommend deleting it, at least for OneUI 5

Click to collapse



Ohh. Its all very good for me. m also on oneui 5. I guess low heat mode is colliding with system capabilities or something. As i deleted low heat command.

Will test again with low heat mode nd sytem capabilities both ON


----------



## abagm (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Caused overheating and battery drain for me, even at 99. I still recommend deleting it, at least for OneUI 5

Click to collapse



Hi, now I cannot activate power saving mode. On display appears "device is starting' - and that's it - nothing continues. Did anyone face that issue and got a solution?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

sapanag said:


> O
> 
> Ohh. Its all very good for me. m also on oneui 5. I guess low heat mode is colliding with system capabilities or something. As i deleted low heat command.
> 
> Will test again with low heat mode nd sytem capabilities both ON

Click to collapse



Great idea, i'll test that out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following command to delete faulty values:
> 
> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated the fix and cleared OP to avoid confusion


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

abagm said:


> Hi, now I cannot activate power saving mode. On display appears "device is starting' - and that's it - nothing continues. Did anyone face that issue and got a solution?

Click to collapse



Don't


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think of this one ?

Click to collapse



good, we'll check


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What do you guys think of this one ?

Click to collapse



It seems excellent to me, only that I would put it in a different section at the bottom of the post since that would go against the same thread because it would spend more battery. How could this setting be reverted to its normal parameters?


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 22, 2022)

deleted.. double post sorry


----------



## mcdotcom (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated the fix and cleared OP to avoid confusion

Click to collapse



this was the command what i searched for.. thank you for that and for the fix!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> It seems excellent to me, only that I would put it in a different section at the bottom of the post since that would go against the same thread because it would spend more battery. How could this setting be reverted to its normal parameters?

Click to collapse



Deleting them suffices


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

GREAT NEWS​Updated preset for Android 12 with a LESS AGGRESSIVE setup.​


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 22, 2022)

I have another problem...on the app Samsung phone..    calls are always going to "call fowarding"             damn!..   whats going on?...      I can call people ...but when they call...no go.. I just hear the ringtone..but no option to answer..  I tried going into setting for call fowarding..but it says its off..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> I have another problem...on the app Samsung phone..    calls are always going to "call fowarding"             damn!..   whats going on?...      I can call people ...but when they call...no go.. I just hear the ringtone..but no option to answer..  I tried going into setting for call fowarding..but it says its off..

Click to collapse



That's literally the purpose of the preset, we got rid of Samsung call app. We use Google phone app, if you want to use Samsung's, UNCHECK IT WHEN UNINSTALLING STUFF LIKE STATED IN OP.
You don't know, you ask gently, that's okay. But you come hard like throwing blames like this, because you didn't take the time to read OP, that's inacceptable.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 22, 2022)

Spell3ound said:


> I have another problem...on the app Samsung phone..    calls are always going to "call fowarding"             damn!..   whats going on?...      I can call people ...but when they call...no go.. I just hear the ringtone..but no option to answer..  I tried going into setting for call fowarding..but it says its off..

Click to collapse







*IT'S CLEARLY STATED IN OP*​*IT'S CLEARLY STATED IN OP*​*IT'S CLEARLY STATED IN OP*​


----------



## Spell3ound (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's literally the purpose of the preset, we got rid of Samsung call app. We use Google phone app, if you want to use Samsung's, UNCHECK IT WHEN UNINSTALLING STUFF LIKE STATED IN OP.
> You don't know, you ask gently, that's okay. But you come hard like throwing blames like this, because you didn't take the time to read OP, that's inacceptable.

Click to collapse



im not blaming...    its fine... im happy to use google..I just wasnt sure....     theres no problemo..     Sorry if i came accross aggressive ...wasn't my intensions..


----------



## KayserXDA (Oct 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updated the fix and cleared OP to avoid confusion

Click to collapse



what about "adb shell settings put system app_restriction_enabled true"?
Do we need to delete that command too? Or is it included on "adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities"?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 22, 2022)

KayserXDA said:


> what about "adb shell settings put system app_restriction_enabled true"?
> Do we need to delete that command too? Or is it included on "adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities"?

Click to collapse



Yes ,we need to delete both the commands separately


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 23, 2022)

Selamunaleyküm Mr. Hamid. Can we apply ADB commands with termux without a PC? we thank you.


----------



## Axiomkid (Oct 23, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> Selamunaleyküm Mr. Hamid. Can we apply ADB commands with termux without a PC? we thank you.

Click to collapse



You can use SetEdit from the playstore but you'll still need a PC to grant the app permissions to edit certain settings through the app. But once you do that you don't need the PC anymore. I Always found this the easiest way if I needed to change something while not having a PC around


----------



## wenna.speedy (Oct 23, 2022)

Could you add version info at filename and adb-commands?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 23, 2022)

wenna.speedy said:


> Could you add version info at filename and adb-commands?

Click to collapse



I made 3 batch files based on my own settings, but it's in italian and it's setted on my Desktop's directory. If you are able to translate it, modify the path and  set your own settings I can send it to you.


----------



## agasin (Oct 23, 2022)

I have an S22+ and I did the adb commands for battery optimization. They work very well. The only detail I noticed is that when I activate the battery saving mode, a screen appears very quickly in the lower right corner. It looks like a screenshot. What can it be?


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 23, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I made 3 batch files based on my own settings, but it's in italian and it's setted on my Desktop's directory. If you are able to translate it, modify the path and  set your own settings I can send it to you.

Click to collapse



dude can you send it to me too? i want to edit it by myself.thank you


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 23, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> dude can you send it to me too? i want to edit it by myself.thank you

Click to collapse



I'll send it in this thread in next hours


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 23, 2022)

agasin said:


> I have an S22+ and I did the adb commands for battery optimization. They work very well. The only detail I noticed is that when I activate the battery saving mode, a screen appears very quickly in the lower right corner. It looks like a screenshot. What can it be?

Click to collapse



This thread is the reason you won't need battery saver anymore


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 23, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> dude can you send it to me too? i want to edit it by myself.thank you

Click to collapse



This is the zip with the batch files, please read the txt before.


----------



## agasin (Oct 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This thread is the reason you won't need battery saver anymore

Click to collapse



Yes, I understood. But which of the commands caused this? I only used the adb commands to optimize the battery, and this has been bothering me.


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> ...

Click to collapse



After optimizing the phone, such a problem emerged as all the Samsung fira icons became the same color, namely, after using console actions, the attached files were not touched, how to fix it?


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh
Did u notice something wrong when open the lock screen?
I usually like accidentally touch the app that's locate very close to my thumb when opened with fingerprint unlock. And when I close that app, it will open again.
Idk if that's related to adb cmd or something else.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

petermendirary said:


> @Hamid Chikh
> Did u notice something wrong when open the lock screen?
> I usually like accidentally touch the app that's locate very close to my thumb when opened with fingerprint unlock. And when I close that app, it will open again.
> Idk if that's related to adb cmd or something else.

Click to collapse



It's not related, this isn't general Samsung support.


----------



## petermendirary (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's not related, this isn't general Samsung support.

Click to collapse



Hmm ok then .


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh
After optimizing the phone, such a problem emerged as all the Samsung fira icons became the same color, namely, after using console actions, the attached files were not touched, how to fix it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

Lo-Ki_nssn said:


> After optimizing the phone, such a problem emerged as all the Samsung fira icons became the same color, namely, after using console actions, the attached files were not touched, how to fix it?

Click to collapse



That's not a problem, it's called material you


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not a problem, it's called material you

Click to collapse



I don't even know what to say, I can be sure that this is one problem due to one console command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

UPDATED OP​- Updated preset for Android 12
- Deleted theming commands since people think material you icons is a "problem"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

Lo-Ki_nssn said:


> View attachment 5742185
> I don't even know what to say, I can be sure that this is one problem due to one console command

Click to collapse



Run these
adb shell settings put system colortheme_app_icon 0
adb shell settings put global colortheme_app_icon 0


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED OP​- Updated preset for Android 12
> - Deleted theming commands since people think material you icons is a "problem"

Click to collapse



You may be right, sorry, I just don't get it.


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Run these
> adb shell settings put system colortheme_app_icon 0
> adb shell settings put global colortheme_app_icon 0

Click to collapse



Ohhh, everything fell into place, thank you!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

How are you guys enjoying Android 13 ?


----------



## Lo-Ki_nssn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> How are you guys enjoying Android 13 ?

Click to collapse



I can’t say I have android 12, there is no update for 13.


----------



## wenna.speedy (Oct 24, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh 
Could you add date in the first post - ADB OPTIMISATIONS, when you do some changes?


----------



## wenna.speedy (Oct 24, 2022)

Why is package com.samsung.android.game.gos not included?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

wenna.speedy said:


> Why is package com.samsung.android.game.gos not included?

Click to collapse



It is, might be a mistake. Check again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET FOR ONE UI STABLE RELEASE​


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> How are you guys enjoying Android 13 ?

Click to collapse



Today it will get updates to Android 13. Do you have to repeat the whole procedure again ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Today it will get updates to Android 13. Do you have to repeat the whole procedure again ?

Click to collapse



If you read OP, you'll see that you have to restore all your apps, update, then debloat again. You can save your preset for easy going back to the same config.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you read OP, you'll see that you have to restore all your apps, update, then debloat again. You can save your preset for easy going back to the same config.

Click to collapse



Hey bro, will any of the ADB commands prevent me from receiving the stable One UI 5 OTA release update? 

I know the 2 packages that prevent updates but I have those installed, wasn't sure if there was a command that does something similar.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Force 120Hz for All Apps​adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 0.1
> adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 0.1

Click to collapse



It seems that with this tweak, screen recorder records @120hz


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Hey bro, will any of the ADB commands prevent me from receiving the stable One UI 5 OTA release update?
> 
> I know the 2 packages that prevent updates but I have those installed, wasn't sure if there was a command that does something similar.

Click to collapse



Nope, none


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> You can use SetEdit from the playstore but you'll still need a PC to grant the app permissions to edit certain settings through the app. But once you do that you don't need the PC anymore. I Always found this the easiest way if I needed to change something while not having a PC around

Click to collapse



can you help me how can i do this? thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> can you help me how can i do this? thank you

Click to collapse



You will need a PC to enable permission, so no, you can't apply ADB optimizations without a PC


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You will need a PC to enable permission, so no, you can't apply ADB optimizations without a PC

Click to collapse



I have a PC in my hand right now I'm typing from PC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 24, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> I have a PC in my hand right now I'm typing from PC

Click to collapse



Then what's the problem ?


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Then what's the problem ?

Click to collapse



I asked to apply ADB settings over phone when PC is not available


----------



## rodken (Oct 24, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> I asked to apply ADB settings over phone when PC is not available

Click to collapse



Yes, you can because that is how I perform ADB commands without the aid of Windows.


----------



## MemurBey (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi, one of uninstalled app deletes wifi password.
Which is it?
@Hamid Chikh

I applied adb commands and my phone started to battery drain and reach ultimate temperatures on idle.

I tried your post second time and my phone broke again. Im formatting it.


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 24, 2022)

rodken said:


> Yes, you can because that is how I perform ADB commands without the aid of Windows.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how you did it please


----------



## rodken (Oct 24, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> Can you tell me how you did it please

Click to collapse


_Bugjaeger, LADB, Remote ADB Shell, etc._


----------



## forjest63 (Oct 24, 2022)

rodken said:


> _Bugjaeger, LADB, Remote ADB Shell, etc._

Click to collapse



If you have time, could you elaborate a little more please?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 24, 2022)

In OP I have not found the commando to set Ram Plus "0, 2, 4, 8". Witch commandol was?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 24, 2022)

Anyone on oneui 5 able to pinout the app responsible for not able to access settings in samsung phone app. M unable to pinout the responsible app


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 24, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> In OP I have not found the commando to set Ram Plus "0, 2, 4, 8". Witch commandol was?

Click to collapse



Solved


----------



## rodken (Oct 24, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> If you have time, could you elaborate a little more please?

Click to collapse



The general consensus is that ADB protocol is supported also by Android devices other than phones & tablets. That means that you should also be able to control your Android TV, Wear OS watch, or even Raspberry Pi with Android Things OS and Oculus VR.

LADB and the like bundles an ADB server within the app libraries. `Android's Wireless ADB Debugging` feature allows the server and the client to speak to each other locally via the app.

The idea is to connect your target device *through WiFi* and you'll be able to play around with said device.

Apps such as these are geared towards Android power users, developers, geeks and/or hackers, but anyone with half a brain should be able to figure it out. The apps works in the exact same way that the "adb shell" command works on Windows, because these apps uses a native implementation of the ADB protocol in Java.

These tools can be useful for remotely debugging Android devices (running tools like top, logcat, or dumpsys). It supports multiple simultaneous connections to different devices and keeps these connections alive even when the app is in the background. These apps do not require root on either device or Windows to be attached, but root _may_ be helpful to configure the target devices.

Bear in mind, there are a number of video tutorials covering the initial setup and overall usage of the aforementioned apps and it's important that you scour the web for basic complete lists of ADB Commands and proofread _[more than once]_ the do's and don'ts on how to circumvent any disaster that you might face playing with ADB Commands.

Bear in mind that some Samsung devices tend to be finicky regarding the usage of LADB. The one-time procedure of pairing disengages and requires pairing via the port & a pairing code upon each and every launch.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Oct 25, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> If you have time, could you elaborate a little more please?
> 
> 
> forjest63 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KKYASIR (Oct 25, 2022)

After Android 13 update in call settings not working, all bixby apps are enabled ..
its crashing when opening


----------



## sapanag (Oct 25, 2022)

Y


KKYASIR said:


> After Android 13 update in call settings not working, all bixby apps are enabled ..
> its crashing when opening

Click to collapse



Yes. Still unable to pin the app causing this


----------



## rodken (Oct 25, 2022)

DEL


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Before the running all the fixes and preset I had geekbench scores of 960/3300 now I get 600/2000.... It's like it cut of 33% of the power after doing everything, it says my s21 is now performing way under an average s21...

Click to collapse



1. There's no command to lower the score.
2. You have to wait a few reboots.
3. Does your device feel slow ?
4. This IS NOT a thread to boost benchmark scores.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Yep just restored all the packages it uninstalled and now I am getting 1000/3300, compared to 600/2000 with the preset. I think it uninstalls some vital packages that are needed for processing etc. It also uninstalled "imsservice" which is what is needed for basic connection to the phone network. All of a sudden my phone calls didn't work after this preset, so I went through all the 156 that it uninstalled (I already did a basic debloat a long time ago for main bloatware) but this debloat is too extreme, it literally makes your phone not function correctly. I think a better preset would be a safer one which doesn't uninstall core modules for basic phone functionality such as imsservice.

Click to collapse



.It might be gos or game driver
.Set default app and reboot
. You think i don't call with my phone? You think I'd give up "core functions" ? The phone wont even boot if you uninstall a core app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Yep just restored all the packages it uninstalled and now I am getting 1000/3300, compared to 600/2000 with the preset. I think it uninstalls some vital packages that are needed for processing etc. It also uninstalled "imsservice" which is what is needed for basic connection to the phone network. All of a sudden my phone calls didn't work after this preset, so I went through all the 156 that it uninstalled (I already did a basic debloat a long time ago for main bloatware) but this debloat is too extreme, it literally makes your phone not function correctly. I think a better preset would be a safer one which doesn't uninstall core modules for basic phone functionality such as imsservice.

Click to collapse



Set default app and reboot


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

rdubby said:


> Sure. Getting consistent scores of 1000-1100 / 3300-3400 in geekbench with this preset now.

Click to collapse



The purpose of this thread IS NOT TO GET BETTER BENCHMARK SCORES.
Do you know how much i get of a score in geekbench ? 2k. Do you think my phone feels slow ? No, it doesn't.
The purpose of this thread is to prolong battery autonomy, reduce heat production, and improve overall performance and responsiveness, WITHOUT sacrificing ANY function.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> Hi, one of uninstalled app deletes wifi password.
> Which is it?
> @Hamid Chikh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cleaned a lot of adb commands, try the fix i recently posted. Also, check the app that's overconsuming in the background.
I'm curious, did you clear cache and repair apps after debloating? Did you give your phone a couple of reboots to settle ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> In OP I have not found the commando to set Ram Plus "0, 2, 4, 8". Witch commandol was?

Click to collapse



I deleted it, because in OneUI 5 you can manually set it, it's available.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Anyone on oneui 5 able to pinout the app responsible for not able to access settings in samsung phone app. M unable to pinout the responsible app

Click to collapse



Answer honestly, please, did you restore all apps before updating like stated in OP ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> After Android 13 update in call settings not working, all bixby apps are enabled ..
> its crashing when opening

Click to collapse



You had to uncheck app Samsung call apps before applying the preset my friend, like stated in OP.
Now you have to restore all apps that have "phon", "call" and "telecom".


----------



## sapanag (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Answer honestly, please, did you restore all apps before updating like stated in OP ?

Click to collapse



Yes i always do that. My process is restore everything then reboot then update repair apps and then debloat

Even after stable release i factory restored and did debloat yesterday. Still it crashes. Call settings and contacts setting both are crashing


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Yes i always do that. My process is restore everything then reboot then update repair apps and then debloat
> 
> Even after stable release i factory restored and did debloat yesterday. Still it crashes. Call settings and contacts setting both are crashing

Click to collapse



I'll dig into that then, feel free to help on your side


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I deleted it, because in OneUI 5 you can manually set it, it's available.

Click to collapse



S10+ has oneui 4.1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

BENCHMARK​There you go, i benchmarked my *Exynos Base model S22*, *Extreme *debloat, *Optimised *mode, no enhanced processing, no overclocking or anything. *332 Apps* uninstalled, same *preset *posted in OP.
@rdubby
No, debloating doesn't reduce benchmark scores, it increases it. BUT, still, this IS NOT the purpose of this thread.
It's possible that "*GameDriver*" app can boost performance in benchmark since Samsung has a history with that (GOS gate etc ...), an app you can still restore to "boost benchmarks" if that's what you're into


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> S10+ has oneui 4.1

Click to collapse



You can still set it to the value you want, 0 for disabled, 1024 for 1GB, 2048 for 2GB, etc ...


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> BENCHMARK​There you go, i benchmarked my *Exynos Base model S22*, *Extreme *debloat, *Optimised *mode, no enhanced processing, no overclocking or anything. *332 Apps* uninstalled, same *preset *posted in OP.
> @rdubby
> No, debloating doesn't reduce benchmark scores, it increases it. BUT, still, this IS NOT the purpose of this thread.

Click to collapse



Mine is an S22 Ultra Snapdragon on Android 12.

Optimized processing speed, enhanced processing ON, all ADB commands and settings recommendation in OP, and 146 apps uninstalled.

However, I could care less about benchmark scores, I literally don't even have Geekbench installed. My phone is lightning fast and my battery is amazing thanks to this thread, so who cares about benchmark scores? I game very heavily and all my games perform how they're supposed to, with no lag.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

Game Optimizing Service (GOS GATE) in OneUI 5​
It turns out, it's a "little" easier to uninstall GOS rocking Android 13 (OneUI 5). I succeeded removing that app after a factory reset (of course recommended after a major update), restore and connecting to google and samsung account.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Mine is an S22 Ultra Snapdragon on Android 12.
> 
> Optimized processing speed, enhanced processing ON, all ADB commands and settings recommendation in OP, and 146 apps uninstalled. View attachment 5743411

Click to collapse



Amazing brother! How did you change CPU governor ? Samsung default is energy_aware which saves power in escalating CPU performance. Unless it's only for Exynos models ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Amazing brother! How did you change CPU governor ? Samsung default is energy_aware which saves power in escalating CPU performance. Unless it's only for Exynos models ?

Click to collapse



I've never changed CPU governor because SM-S908U Snapdragon model does not have a root method at this point in time. Phone came stock like this.

I play a lot of COD Mobile and my phone performs great playing for hours, with GOS uninstalled. It even runs at 120fps or 96, whichever I prefer. Before this thread, it would run horribly.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I've never changed CPU governor because SM-S908U Snapdragon model does not have a root method at this point in time. Phone came stock like this.
> 
> I play a lot of COD Mobile and my phone performs great playing for hours, with GOS uninstalled. It even runs at 120fps or 96, whichever I prefer. Before this thread, it would run horribly.

Click to collapse



Well, some people still think that benchmark = performance, and come blaming me that the phone benchmarks less thinking real life performance is a benchmark score.
I know you get it my friend


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Well, some people still think that benchmark = performance, and come blaming me that the phone benchmarks less thinking real life performance is a benchmark score.
> I know you get it my friend

Click to collapse



Keep doing your thing brother!
We definitely appreciate your hard work.

If people want higher benchmark scores, they should just root their phone and change the CPU governor like you said, because without that, it seems highly impossible to make stock hardware run faster than it was made to run.

If my phone comes stock with 1200 benchmark score, I can't magically make it go to 1500 and neither can this thread. Plus, you won't even notice it in everyday life while using your phone, so it's pointless.

I could care less about benchmark scores, I literally don't even have Geekbench installed, until 5 minutes ago when you posted your score. My phone is lightning fast and my battery is amazing thanks to this thread, so who cares about benchmark scores? I game very heavily and all my games perform how they're supposed to, with no lag.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

CALL SETTINGS CRASH​I just restored over 100 apps riming with phone and i couldn't find the app responsible for that problem. Sorry guys, you'll have to dig it out by yourselves. I have over 330 apps uninstalled, so it's not easy eliminating apps one by one.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll dig into that then, feel free to help on your side

Click to collapse



Yes. Till yesterday i was thinking it was beta bug. Now m already looking for the responsible apps


----------



## sapanag (Oct 25, 2022)

My score after almost same debloat as hamid


----------



## rodken (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> BENCHMARK​There you go, i benchmarked my *Exynos Base model S22*, *Extreme *debloat, *Optimised *mode, no enhanced processing, no overclocking or anything. *332 Apps* uninstalled, same *preset *posted in OP.
> @rdubby
> No, debloating doesn't reduce benchmark scores, it increases it. BUT, still, this IS NOT the purpose of this thread.
> It's possible that "*GameDriver*" app can boost performance in benchmark since Samsung has a history with that (GOS gate etc ...), an app you can still restore to "boost benchmarks" if that's what you're into

Click to collapse



You _might have_ opened a new can of worms posting those benchmark scores.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> CALL SETTINGS CRASH​I just restored over 100 apps riming with phone and i couldn't find the app responsible for that problem. Sorry guys, you'll have to dig it out by yourselves. I have over 330 apps uninstalled, so it's not easy eliminating apps one by one

Click to collapse



I will try otherwise will switch to google phone app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

rodken said:


> You _might have_ opened a new can of worms posting those benchmark scores.

Click to collapse


POST YOUR SCORES OPTIMIZATION TEAM !!!!​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> POST YOUR SCORES OPTIMIZATION TEAM !!!!​

Click to collapse


I'll start 8)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

ONE UI 5 - ANDROID 13 TIRAMISU UPDATE​

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS22/comments/yble5v

- One UI 5 Android 13 just dropped, most of you got it, and i tell you now, *FACTORY RESET*, it's an *amazing opportunity*.
- I don't want to tell you that "*you have to do this*", of course it's *your device* and you're free to do whatever you please with it.
*- BUT*, and especially if your having* any kind of issues*, battery or other, or even if *you're not having any*, i'm telling you it's time to give your phone *another chance* to be *good*, *better *than it *ever was*.
- You copy your stuff to *PC*, *google cloud*, *samsung cloud*, and you *go for it* ! *I RECOMMEND IT*, because that's all i can do.
- It'll even help erase all *previous optimizations* and give you the possibility to *start clean* with only the *best of the best*.
- Believe me, if i could, i'd *factory reset* all of your devices just for you to taste a *new beginning*. Starting from *scratch*, *clean*, *free *of any previous bug or problem.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 25, 2022)

Yay I'm in the lead. Do we get a prize?


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 25, 2022)

Hey, I didn't see if you mentioned it somewhere, but your Uninstall13.txt link is broken. You might be working on it right now, but just wanted to let you know


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

ThanosMit said:


> Hey, I didn't see if you mentioned it somewhere, but your Uninstall13.txt link is broken. You might be working on it right now, but just wanted to let you know

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting, check now please.


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for reporting, check now please.

Click to collapse



Works like a charm again !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yay I'm in the lead. Do we get a prize?

Click to collapse



The lead is a prize by itself


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 25, 2022)

120Hz everywhere​So after latest ADB commands update, we can now enjoy 120hz in almost every app/situation (except for maps that still runs at 60hz).
As you can see here, video call at 120hz and Picture in Picture (PiP) also at 120hz.
Keep in mind that it's still ADAPTIVE and goes back down to 24hz when no activity is detected.


----------



## ThanosMit (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll start 8)
> View attachment 5743467View attachment 5743471

Click to collapse



Just finished debloating, you beat me tho !


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can still set it to the value you want, 0 for disabled, 1024 for 1GB, 2048 for 2GB, etc ...

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Lurien (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ONE UI 5 - ANDROID 13 TIRAMISU UPDATE
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxyS22/comments/yble5v
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

how remove the user manual and remote support item from the settings tab, which command ??


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

how remove this??


----------



## serene_sky (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> View attachment 5743621 how remove this??

Click to collapse



just down package viewer app on gg play and find it extracly name. then use adb command.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 120Hz everywhere​So after latest ADB commands update, we can now enjoy 120hz in almost every app/situation (except for maps that still runs at 60hz).
> As you can see here, video call at 120hz and Picture in Picture (PiP) also at 120hz.
> Keep in mind that it's still ADAPTIVE and goes back down to 24hz when no activity is detected.
> View attachment 5743505View attachment 5743503

Click to collapse



How much battery is affected with force 120hz.?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

I hadn't noticed it before, but I was surprised that my 4g didn't activate, and I tested it on another cell phone to see if it was the chip... unfortunately it wasn't, but I know it was a package that I removed but I don't know which one. Please if anyone knows let me know, thank you and good night.


----------



## MemurBey (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Cleaned a lot of adb commands, try the fix i recently posted. Also, check the app that's overconsuming in the background.
> I'm curious, did you clear cache and repair apps after debloating? Did you give your phone a couple of reboots to settle ?

Click to collapse



No, I cant try.
I repaired apps and did every thing and waited like 15 minutes but there is nothing but bootloop
Then I formatted my device and tried again. Bootloop...
So I cant try the fix or something. I disabled just 70 apps which I chose.
Your list has too many problems. You are disabling messaging, nfc, files, routines,dex etc. How can you use a phone like that?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

sapanag said:


> How much battery is affected with force 120hz.?

Click to collapse



None, and it's adaptive 120, not forced


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

MemurBey said:


> No, I cant try.
> I repaired apps and did every thing and waited like 15 minutes but there is nothing but bootloop
> Then I formatted my device and tried again. Bootloop...
> So I cant try the fix or something. I disabled just 70 apps which I chose.
> Your list has too many problems. You are disabling messaging, nfc, files, routines,dex etc. How can you use a phone like that?

Click to collapse



I uninstall even more apps than what's on the list, and everything works flawlessly. Check your actions, don't blame me for your ignorance.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I uninstall even more apps than what's on the list, and everything works flawlessly. Check your actions, don't blame me for your ignorance.

Click to collapse



Please share your super aggressive list. Would love to try out


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> View attachment 5743621 how remove this??

Click to collapse



Read the thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I hadn't noticed it before, but I was surprised that my 4g didn't activate, and I tested it on another cell phone to see if it was the chip... unfortunately it wasn't, but I know it was a package that I removed but I don't know which one. Please if anyone knows let me know, thank you and good night.

Click to collapse



As you can see, I'm on 4G+ and everything is good here. Might want to check again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Please share your super aggressive list. Would love to try out

Click to collapse



Can't you see those negative comments with the lightweight list ? Imagine what would happen if i published an aggressive list


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Read the thread.

Click to collapse



I read it but I didn't find it, help me please


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> I read it but I didn't find it, help me please

Click to collapse



I'll help you, just to prove you didn't search the thread.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Camera Assistant (OneUI 5)​- Faster shutter speed: *ENABLED*
> - Auto HDR: *ENABLED*
> - Auto lens switching: *DISABLED*
> - Soften pictures: *DISABLED*

Click to collapse


Camera Experience Fix ​Here's my config:


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll help you, just to prove you didn't search the thread.
> View attachment 5743841

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, I didn't know how to search like that


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

where am i wrong?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> where am i wrong?

Click to collapse



I use PC


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I use PC

Click to collapse



Not working for me bro, I did it on the pc, but the user manual remains, I had uninstalled it in debloat app control 1.7.7, do I need to install it again??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> Not working for me bro, I did it on the pc, but the user manual remains, I had uninstalled it in debloat app control 1.7.7, do I need to install it again??

Click to collapse



Works fine for me


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Works fine for me

Click to collapse



Not for me bro


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> Not working for me bro, I did it on the pc, but the user manual remains, I had uninstalled it in debloat app control 1.7.7, do I need to install it again??

Click to collapse



User manual remains also in my S10+ after 300 apps debloat and all adb commands done


----------



## Tonystarki (Oct 26, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> User manual remains also in my S10+ after 300 apps debloat and all adb commands done

Click to collapse


@Hamid Chikh  help please


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 26, 2022)

Tonystarki said:


> @Hamid Chikh  help please

Click to collapse



Many users has the same mistake, may be a bug in settings?


----------



## AndroidWars (Oct 26, 2022)

Android 12 S10+ I figured out something. 
adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0 

command seems working 0gb but on device info hw app showing working 4gb swap ram. 
I might be wrong. 

Android 13 have turn off option. Android 12 dont


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> As you can see, I'm on 4G+ and everything is good here. Might want to check again
> View attachment 5743835

Click to collapse



strangely when I went to check the most recent removed apps, I saw the ones from ims and carrier and thought about reactivating them and rebooting... and it worked but I found my device a little strange to run the 4g depends on ims and carrier apps.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ah, I almost forgot, I wanted to clear this doubt but I ended up forgetting.
Why does the samsung keyboard stay in the present?
I had read here that it crashed the accessibility app and that the ideal would be just disabling it

Good morning everyone


----------



## sapanag (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can't you see those negative comments with the lightweight list ? Imagine what would happen if i published an aggressive list

Click to collapse



Yes, but its all cozz of just blindly debloating without reading and removing the needy and required apps


----------



## sapanag (Oct 26, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Ah, I almost forgot, I wanted to clear this doubt but I ended up forgetting.
> Why does the samsung keyboard stay in the present?
> I had read here that it crashed the accessibility app and that the ideal would be just disabling it
> 
> Good morning everyone

Click to collapse



For me accessibility settings were crashing and even was unable to use samsung pay and pass app as they also needed samsung keyboard for setup and function. This was all on oneui 4

No idea about current effect after oneui 5


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Para mim, as configurações de acessibilidade estavam travando e até não foi possível usar o aplicativo Samsung Pay and Pass, pois eles também precisavam do teclado Samsung para configuração e função. Isso foi tudo no oneui 4
> 
> Nenhuma ideia sobre o efeito atual após oneui 5

Click to collapse



yes, yes, the owner of the page had said that he would take action about it, but I found it strange that the samsung keyboard remained in the present


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> strangely when I went to check the most recent removed apps, I saw the ones from ims and carrier and thought about reactivating them and rebooting... and it worked but I found my device a little strange to run the 4g depends on ims and carrier apps.

Click to collapse



Might be a device specific? I'm unlocked and my S22 doesn't need any IMS, CARRIER or SIM app for mobile data and calls to work


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Ah, I almost forgot, I wanted to clear this doubt but I ended up forgetting.
> Why does the samsung keyboard stay in the present?
> I had read here that it crashed the accessibility app and that the ideal would be just disabling it
> 
> Good morning everyone

Click to collapse



It does not, and it's no longer the case


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> yes, yes, the owner of the page had said that he would take action about it, but I found it strange that the samsung keyboard remained in the present

Click to collapse



It's in the preset to uninstall, it has been the case since OneUI 4.1.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 26, 2022)

Camera - No more shutter lag/Better processing​I know you like that 120hz everything/everywhere


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be a device specific? I'm unlocked and my S22 doesn't need any IMS, CARRIER or SIM app for mobile data and calls to work

Click to collapse



I will continue testing here to see the real responsible for this problem, thanks bro


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's in the preset to uninstall, it has been the case since OneUI 4.1.
> View attachment 5744011

Click to collapse



Oh, I figured it wouldn't make any difference to use packages from a version higher than mine, thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2022)

After updating to A13, no ADB commands work. I do not know what's going on


----------



## rodken (Oct 26, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> After updating to A13, no ADB commands work. I do not know what's going on

Click to collapse



Did you go through the usual regimen:

Make sure USB debugging is enabled and USB is physically plugged in.
Make sure everything is ok with the ADB drivers, double-check the device manager.
Check if the device appears in "adb devices", *make sure its authorized on the device*.
Try actual prefixes ADB shell and other relevant ADB stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2022)

rodken said:


> Did you go through the usual regimen:
> 
> Make sure USB debugging is enabled and USB is physically plugged in.
> Make sure everything is ok with the ADB drivers, double-check the device manager.
> ...

Click to collapse



everything installed correctly and ADB detects the device


----------



## rodken (Oct 26, 2022)

[email protected]r3k said:


> everything installed correctly and ADB detects the device

Click to collapse



Issue command `adb kill-server`, `adb start-server`. Select another USB port, mostly it will work in the back of Windows, restart the device, restart computer, change USB cord some USB cord will fail without warning (low quality). 

Lastly if problem not solved, re-install Device USB Driver.

Try these commands:
-- adb shell dumpsys battery
-- adb shell netstat
-- adb shell dumpsys cpuinfo


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 27, 2022)

My battery life (Still learning...)​I factory reset my *Exynos base S22* when *Android 13/OneUI* 5 came out, so it's still *learning my behaviour pattern* and it will *improve after a week*.
But this is my battery usage for today, i left this morning with *94%* @*9am*, *4h* of Sot and *5h* of Standby later, I'm at *30%.
120hz* all the time, *4G+* all the time,* no deep sleeping* apps, *no wifi*, *no power saver*.
More than an *hour of games* in public transport (Punball most of it)


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 27, 2022)

I finally updated to Android 13 One UI 5 stable OTA release on my S22 Ultra. I did not factory reset, I cleared cache from stock recovery and repaired apps. I also didn't re-install the 140 apps I had uninstalled. Everything seems to be running smooth with no issues, which is surprising.

The only problem I'm facing is the battery is not displaying any discharge, but it was working before I updated. Do you think this is an issue with my uninstalled apps or adb commands? I really don't want to factory reset just for this tiny little problem.

Is there an app I can clear cache and data from to reset the battery statistics?

Thanks @Hamid Chikh


DISREGARD. 
It's working now after a couple minutes.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 27, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I finally updated to Android 13 One UI 5 stable OTA release on my S22 Ultra. I did not factory reset, I cleared cache from stock recovery and repaired apps. I also didn't re-install the 140 apps I had uninstalled. Everything seems to be running smooth with no issues, which is surprising.
> 
> The only problem I'm facing is the battery is not displaying any discharge, but it was working before I updated. Do you think this is an issue with my uninstalled apps or adb commands? I really don't want to factory reset just for this tiny little problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i was going to tell you, it just needs some time to adjust. Samsung phones need a lot of time to adapt to various changes in software or user behaviour.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's what i was going to tell you, it just needs some time to adjust. Samsung phones need a lot of time to adapt to various changes in software or user behaviour.

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right. 

I'm just surprised I kept my 140 apps uninstalled and then updated with no factory reset and didn't have any issues. 

Let's hope it continues being this good! 

All your ADB commands are still active and they all work. I didn't have to put them in again. 

I know I say this a lot, but great work @Hamid Chikh !!!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 27, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Yeah you're right.
> 
> I'm just surprised I kept my 140 apps uninstalled and then updated with no factory reset and didn't have any issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, 10 people like you here and i'll quit my job and work in XDA exclusively !


----------



## Xerme (Oct 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> My battery life (Still learning...)​I factory reset my *Exynos base S22* when *Android 13/OneUI* 5 came out, so it's still *learning my behaviour pattern* and it will *improve after a week*.
> But this is my battery usage for today, i left this morning with *94%* @*9am*, *4h* of Sot and *5h* of Standby later, I'm at *30%.
> 120hz* all the time, *4G+* all the time,* no deep sleeping* apps, *no wifi*, *no power saver*.
> More than an *hour of games* in public transport (Punball most of it)
> View attachment 5744955View attachment 5744957

Click to collapse



Are u testing with Adaptative battery on or off?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 27, 2022)

Xerme said:


> Are u testing with Adaptative battery on or off?

Click to collapse



Read OP, that's literally my personal config


----------



## KayserXDA (Oct 27, 2022)

What's the command to reenable zram? Just for testing purposes


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 28, 2022)

KayserXDA said:


> What's the command to reenable zram? Just for testing purposes

Click to collapse


Try looking at the first page of this thread, it has some pretty important information!!!​
Jokes aside, I feel like people don't read the ADB commands, they just copy and paste them. Then they're like "omg why is my gestures not working?!!" well... It's because you copy and pasted all the commands to disable gestures... 

This is not towards the person I'm replying to, just a pet peeve of mine from this thread in general.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 28, 2022)

On another note, battery life seems pretty stable and identical to the firmware I was on before One UI 5. From 100% down to 40% with 5 hours SOT. It would be 6 hours, which is the norm for me, if it wasn't for my gaming lol. About 10%/hour on average. I can live with that.


----------



## maor23 (Oct 28, 2022)

Can you tell please what is that all adb commands are doing?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 28, 2022)

KayserXDA said:


> What's the command to reenable zram? Just for testing purposes

Click to collapse



It's on by default, can't disable that


----------



## sapanag (Oct 28, 2022)

KayserXDA said:


> What's the command to reenable zram? Just for testing purposes

Click to collapse



i guess:- adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 1


----------



## skovv (Oct 28, 2022)

please let me know how to restore the side panel?

adb shell pm install-existing com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge  ??


----------



## Guan Yu (Oct 28, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> It really is confusing as with zRAM disabled (and RAM plus being enabled in OneUI 4.0)  there is nothing listed in "cat /proc/swap" or with "free -m". The system reports 0 swap when zRAM alone is disabled. Meaning I can't confirm whether changing/disabling RAM plus actually does anything at all when zRAM is manually disabled.
> 
> Changing the setting from 2 GB to 8 GB or to 1 MB could do nothing at all. I haven't found a way to check RAM plus (checking the global variable or Samsung's device care could mean nothing at all, it could simply report the setting without any actual changes made to the behaviour).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you test it by disable zram and test it with ram plus on and off ? since ram plus exist to prevent oom not free cpu/gpu booster


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 28, 2022)

skovv said:


> please let me know how to restore the side panel?
> 
> adb shell pm install-existing com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge  ??

Click to collapse



pm install-existing com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
After restore him go recovery clear cache and repair apps


----------



## Macusercom (Oct 28, 2022)

Guan Yu said:


> can you test it by disable zram and test it with ram plus on and off ? since ram plus exist to prevent oom not free cpu/gpu booster

Click to collapse



I did that, I've disabled zRAM completely and had RAM Plus enabled. There was no other swap to be found


----------



## rodken (Oct 28, 2022)

maor23 said:


> Can you tell please what is that all adb commands are doing?

Click to collapse



You can literally type the *suffix* of each and every command utilizing your favorite search engine if you feel the need to exploit.



Spoiler: No Spoon-Feeding Allowed



-- *adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0 default*
will be searched as
*-- global ram_expand_size 0 default*


----------



## sapanag (Oct 28, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> I did that, I've disabled zRAM completely and had RAM Plus enabled. There was no other swap to be found

Click to collapse



In oneui 5 we can disaable both. Turned ram plus off in device care and used (adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0) to disable Zram also


----------



## skovv (Oct 28, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> pm zainstaluj-istniejący com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
> Po jego przywróceniu przejdź do odzyskiwania, wyczyść pamięć podręczną i napraw aplikacje

Click to collapse



działa, bardzo dziękuję


----------



## skovv (Oct 28, 2022)

Haruu1416   works, thank you very much​


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 28, 2022)

skovv said:


> [ USER = 12231529 ] Haruu1416 [ / USER ] funciona, muito obrigado​

Click to collapse



It is an honor to be able to help you in any way I can. If you need something or have a question, ask here that not only I but others can help as we can. have a good morning


----------



## serene_sky (Oct 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> In oneui 5 we can disaable both. Turned ram plus off in device care and used (adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0) to disable Zram also

Click to collapse



is it better when you disable zram? i'm already disable ramplus btw.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> is it better when you disable zram? i'm already disable ramplus btw.

Click to collapse



yes phone runs smoother


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> I did that, I've disabled zRAM completely and had RAM Plus enabled. There was no other swap to be found

Click to collapse



I thought disabling zram would require root


----------



## serene_sky (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I thought disabling zram would require root

Click to collapse



but in your first post have a adb command to disable zram?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I thought disabling zram would require root

Click to collapse



So what this command does (adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0 )


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks like samsung is not done with the stable release of s22 oneui 5. Some regions are getting new beta/stable builds which are more refined then current stable release


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> So what this command does (adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0 )

Click to collapse



Makes you feel like it's disabled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Looks like samsung is not done with the stable release of s22 oneui 5. Some regions are getting new beta/stable builds which are more refined then current stable release

Click to collapse



Include the source


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> but in your first post have a adb command to disable zram?

Click to collapse



Search through the thread, we already made a full analysis of the subject, including ramplus


----------



## serene_sky (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search through the thread, we already made a full analysis of the subject, including ramplus

Click to collapse



I'm quite satish with my phone now. but I see in your list has GOS to be disabled, so your phone ever be overheat?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Makes you feel like it's disabled

Click to collapse



Obviously i thought its all set


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Include the source

Click to collapse



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586286450362191872  he is very reliable in case of software update infos specially with oneui 5


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585077408751050752 everyone knows iceuniverse so explanation needed


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't know if it was the cause but, the gos after I re-activated I noticed that my smartphone almost never heats up, even indoors and it didn't affect anything in performance, not to mention that took 10 minutes to go down 1%


----------



## bodomfan (Oct 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> On another note, battery life seems pretty stable and identical to the firmware I was on before One UI 5. From 100% down to 40% with 5 hours SOT. It would be 6 hours, which is the norm for me, if it wasn't for my gaming lol. About 10%/hour on average. I can live with that. View attachment 5745183

Click to collapse



What settings,same as op?


----------



## bodomfan (Oct 29, 2022)

Why is adaptive battery better being off?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I don't know if it was the cause but, the gos after I re-activated I noticed that my smartphone almost never heats up, even indoors and it didn't affect anything in performance, not to mention that took 10 minutes to go down 1%

Click to collapse



but GOS only runs when game is played right???


----------



## Guan Yu (Oct 29, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> I did that, I've disabled zRAM completely and had RAM Plus enabled. There was no other swap to be found

Click to collapse



then does ram plus prevent oom when using all of ram or not


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

ADB Camera Shutter Sound​Are you guys interested in disabling/enabling camera shutter sound using ADB ? I don't know if it's a setting restricted by regions.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I don't know if it was the cause but, the gos after I re-activated I noticed that my smartphone almost never heats up, even indoors and it didn't affect anything in performance, not to mention that took 10 minutes to go down 1%

Click to collapse



Hmm, so you're saying GOS might be a good guy after all ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hmm, so you're saying GOS might be a good guy after all ?

Click to collapse



Idk about that, I have GOS uninstalled and my phone doesn't heat up, and can also take 10 minutes to go down 1% as well, however, my game performance is horrible with GOS installed. 

So I guess it's a preference thing, I like it disabled.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Idk about that, I have GOS uninstalled and my phone doesn't heat up, and can also take 10 minutes to go down 1% as well, however, my game performance is horrible with GOS installed.
> 
> So I guess it's a preference thing, I like it disabled.

Click to collapse



Obviously, there's a reason for that whole controversy. But i honestly like it when people try things alone and report back with results and notes, it helps make this thing more interactive.
Why are you "just" disabling GOS and not uninstalling it completely ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Google Phone App​I had my phone freeze and force-reboot while screen sharing streaming 1080p after i received a call
Are you guys experiencing any problems ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll start 8)
> View attachment 5743467View attachment 5743471

Click to collapse


I'm testing some new adb tweaks​

What do you guys think ? It's still S22 exynos


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing some new adb tweaks​View attachment 5746739
> 
> What do you guys think ? It's still S22 exynos

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Obviously, there's a reason for that whole controversy. But i honestly like it when people try things alone and report back with results and notes, it helps make this thing more interactive.
> Why are you "just" disabling GOS and not uninstalling it completely ?

Click to collapse



No reason actually, I'll try uninstalling it later today. I'm worried that if I enable it, I won't be able to uninstall it lol, that's why I leave it disabled. 

Is there really a difference? 

And I don't use Google Phone app so I can't comment on that bug.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> No reason actually, I'll try uninstalling it later today. I'm worried that if I enable it, I won't be able to uninstall it lol, that's why I leave it disabled.
> 
> Is there really a difference?
> 
> And I don't use Google Phone app so I can't comment on that bug.

Click to collapse


Try uninstalling GOS, even though it's a persistent app, it will try to come back, so you'll have to try multiple times. I did the same, it never works the first time. If it doesn't want to be removed, you can always disable it again.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Obviously, there's a reason for that whole controversy. But i honestly like it when people try things alone and report back with results and notes, it helps make this thing more interactive.
> Why are you "just" disabling GOS and not uninstalling it completely ?

Click to collapse



i uninstalled after factory reset on oneui 5 but it came back next day. if again i try it gets uninstalled but comes back after 5mins


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try uninstalling GOS, even though it's a persistent app, it will try to come back, so you'll have to try multiple times. I did the same, it never works the first time. If it doesn't want to be removed, you can always disable it again.

Click to collapse



ok thats the trick


----------



## sapanag (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing some new adb tweaks​View attachment 5746739
> 
> What do you guys think ? It's still S22 exynos

Click to collapse



huge boost in multi core bench scores


----------



## nocio (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing some new adb tweaks​View attachment 5746739
> 
> What do you guys think ? It's still S22 exynos

Click to collapse



Base S21 with your preset


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Eu sei disso, tenho o GOS desinstalado e meu telefone não esquenta e também pode levar 10 minutos para cair 1% também, no entanto, meu desempenho no jogo é horrível com o GOS instalado.
> 
> Então acho que é uma coisa de preferência, eu gosto de desativar.

Click to collapse



bro my cell phone is an a107m and normally it doesn't have this kind of result since it is an entry level smartphone, but i was very surprised by it.

Not to mention that when it was turned off, some apps like youtube or even the browser got hot after 10 minutes (I use youtube at 720p)


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

Usually this device I use doesn't have the gos but a while ago when I got it I wanted to test the game tuner (in the greatest innocence because it was my first samsung)

And i install from APK mirror and here still on my phone (my phone don't Supports game launcher or game plugins)


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hmm, então você está dizendo que o GOS pode ser um cara legal, afinal ?

Click to collapse



I don't know if the version changes anything but I'm on 3.5.04


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB Camera Shutter Sound​Are you guys interested in disabling/enabling camera shutter sound using ADB ? I don't know if it's a setting restricted by regions.
> 
> View attachment 5746713

Click to collapse



I think it's a great idea, I'm going back to using the vanilla camera, this will help


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Aplicativo Google Phone​Eu tive meu telefone congelado e reinicializado à força enquanto compartilhava a tela transmitindo 1080p depois que recebi uma ligação
> Vocês estão tendo algum problema ?

Click to collapse



I don't use transmission but I can test and report if I have any problems here

Are you using the beta version of google phone?


----------



## yojan.weber (Oct 29, 2022)

hello bro, I did almost all the steps of your configuration it gave me about 8 hours on my s22 snapdragon, but I was curious to try the adb commands and I only got 5 hours, I don't know which of them gave me problems and I don't know some commands what do they do I don't know if you could help me please
and another thing you know the solution for the text to be totally black is that I see it gray I tried to activate the high contrast but it does not work very well and it is not still totally black
ADB OPTIMISATIONS
Boost Battery​adb shell settings put system adaptive_fast_charging 1
adb shell settings put system super_fast_charging 1
adb shell settings put system wireless_fast_charging 1
adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 0
adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
adb shell settings put global preferred_network_mode 9,26
adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
Performance Boost​adb shell settings put system android.wallpaper.settings_systemui_transparency 0
adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 0.1
adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 0.1
adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250
adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250
adb shell settings put global accessibility_reduce_transparency 1
adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.5
adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.5
adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.5
adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size 0
adb shell settings put global zram_enabled 0

Display Settings​adb shell wm reset
adb shell wm disable-blur
adb shell settings put system screen_auto_brightness_adj 0.7
adb shell settings put secure accessibility_captioning_font_scale 0.7
adb shell settings put secure odi_captions_volume_ui_enabled 0

apply only these and the battery lasts less


----------



## Macusercom (Oct 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I thought disabling zram would require root

Click to collapse



Yes, it does. I have a rooted device



Guan Yu said:


> then does ram plus prevent oom when using all of ram or not

Click to collapse



I don't know. I leave zRAM enabled now as I had some strange lags whenever too many apps were open. I just use the device as-is and tend to forget about any of that stuff. OneUI can be very intransparent about how it works and changing one thing leads to several other strange behaviours


----------



## ouixd (Oct 29, 2022)

Hello,

Thanks for making this guide. I will apply most of the recommendations on my new s22 

One question, why is it recommended to factory reset and not to use smart switch? 

Sorry if it has been asked before


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

what does preferred_network_mode 9,26 do?


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

can I actually set ram plus to 0 or will I get bootloop and won't turn back on like other usera set to a few MB and their phone needed factory reset afterwards.


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

is this a good idea? to set ram plus to 64mb? afaik value 0 just resets back to stock(4GB) without having personally tested myself, but that was the case with any other value under 2GB(would revert back to stock 4GB) from my tests.  https://r2.community.samsung.com/t5...-to-do-if-I-don-t-want-RAM-Plus/td-p/11426126


----------



## dominicstg2 (Oct 30, 2022)

with your uninstall list i looked at it and you have phone and camera disabled why? what did you replace it with?


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

ouixd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for making this guide. I will apply most of the recommendations on my new s22
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smart switch is causing serious battery drain issues. Mainly cozz of direct installing apps from old device to new one.


----------



## Genuis Freak (Oct 30, 2022)

In Kept13.txt *and* Uninstalled13.txt i can found *com.samsung.gamedriver.ex2200*
Now, my question is: keep or uninstall the driver? I'm confused.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

yojan.weber said:


> hello bro, I did almost all the steps of your configuration it gave me about 8 hours on my s22 snapdragon, but I was curious to try the adb commands and I only got 5 hours, I don't know which of them gave me problems and I don't know some commands what do they do I don't know if you could help me please
> and another thing you know the solution for the text to be totally black is that I see it gray I tried to activate the high contrast but it does not work very well and it is not still totally black
> ADB OPTIMISATIONS
> Boost Battery​adb shell settings put system adaptive_fast_charging 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting back, I'd like to dig into that.
Did you give your phone a few reboots and time to settle?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

ADB Commands Correction V2​After @yojan.weber reported a battery drain, i cleaned some of the commands i think are responsible. They're out of OP now and here's how to delete them and revert the problem. Please, report back if any changes.
adb shell settings delete global sem_low_heat_mode
adb shell settings delete system android.wallpaper.settings_systemui_transparency
adb shell settings delete system min_refresh_rate
adb shell settings delete system peak_refresh_rate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Genuis Freak said:


> In Kept13.txt *and* Uninstalled13.txt i can found *com.samsung.gamedriver.ex2200*
> Now, my question is: keep or uninstall the driver? I'm confused.

Click to collapse



Forgot to update the presets, sorry. Will update soon


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS NOW​Restored Samsung phone app (Google's gave me some issues)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I think it's a great idea, I'm going back to using the vanilla camera, this will help

Click to collapse


Try this

adb shell settings put system csc_pref_camera_forced_shuttersound_key 0


----------



## Genuis Freak (Oct 30, 2022)

For Android 13: is it really necessary to uninstall all this apps from your txt-file or can i "only" disable them?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

yojan.weber said:


> hello bro, I did almost all the steps of your configuration it gave me about 8 hours on my s22 snapdragon, but I was curious to try the adb commands and I only got 5 hours, I don't know which of them gave me problems and I don't know some commands what do they do I don't know if you could help me please
> and another thing you know the solution for the text to be totally black is that I see it gray I tried to activate the high contrast but it does not work very well and it is not still totally black
> ADB OPTIMISATIONS
> Boost Battery​adb shell settings put system adaptive_fast_charging 1
> ...

Click to collapse



You can check now and do the remediation steps i gave you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> Yes, it does. I have a rooted device
> 
> 
> I don't know. I leave zRAM enabled now as I had some strange lags whenever too many apps were open. I just use the device as-is and tend to forget about any of that stuff. OneUI can be very intransparent about how it works and changing one thing leads to several other strange behaviours

Click to collapse



I think RAM plus adds more swap on top of zRAM. But, as you said, it can be mysterious


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

ouixd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for making this guide. I will apply most of the recommendations on my new s22
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's recommended to factory reset
Yes it's NOT recommended to use smart switch
Please, search the thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> what does preferred_network_mode 9,26 do?

Click to collapse



Disables 5G


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> can I actually set ram plus to 0 or will I get bootloop and won't turn back on like other usera set to a few MB and their phone needed factory reset afterwards.

Click to collapse



0 Yes,
GB yes
MB no


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> is this a good idea? to set ram plus to 64mb? afaik value 0 just resets back to stock(4GB) without having personally tested myself, but that was the case with any other value under 2GB(would revert back to stock 4GB) from my tests.  https://r2.community.samsung.com/t5...-to-do-if-I-don-t-want-RAM-Plus/td-p/11426126

Click to collapse



No, 0 is disabled. Set it to 0 LIKE STATED IN OP. There's a setting for it, if you don't have it, there's an ADB command to set it to 0 too


----------



## Macusercom (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I think RAM plus adds more swap on top of zRAM. But, as you said, it can be mysterious

Click to collapse



The thing is, it does not. Here is a list of what RAM plus changes in zRAM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...e-ui-optimization-guide.4376755/post-86618845

No matter what you set RAM plus to, zRAM will be enabled and the only swap that can be detected is zRAM. So whatever RAM plus adds on top of the set zRAM size, it is either snake oil or something that is undetectable via common terminal commands like "free -m" and "cat /_proc_/swap"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> with your uninstall list i looked at it and you have phone and camera disabled why? what did you replace it with?

Click to collapse



Camera isn't disabled, you can't/shouldn't you any other camera on a Samsung phone
Phone was removed and replaced with Google phone app, but in the latest update i restored it. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> The thing is, it does not. Here is a list of what RAM plus changes in zRAM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...e-ui-optimization-guide.4376755/post-86618845
> 
> No matter what you set RAM plus to, zRAM will be enabled and the only swap that can be detected is zRAM. So whatever RAM plus adds on top of the set zRAM size, it is either snake oil or something that is undetectable via common terminal commands like "free -m" and "cat /_proc_/swap"

Click to collapse



Exactly, changing ramplus doesn't affect zram, which made me think it was added on top of stock zram


----------



## Macusercom (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Exactly, changing ramplus doesn't affect zram, which made me think it was added on top of stock zram

Click to collapse



As seen on the linked post it does affect zRAM. But not linearly: RAM Plus sizes of 2, 4, 6 and 8 GB scale zRAM up accordingly to 3, 4, 6 or 8 GB respectively.

RAM Plus values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB seem to change zRAM up or down in the opposite way. But Values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB are out of spec as Samsung limits it from 2–8 GB.

But still, there the system doesn't report any kind of swap despite zRAM. I find it suspicious that there is no information to be found on how RAM plus should work and where the disk swap for it should be located. Hence, I do not believe that RAM Plus changes anything besides zRAM and its value in GB is arbitrary. Also using zram_enabled = 0 doesn't disable zRAM at all. That value seems to be ignored by the system. The only way that I know is via root access.

The reason I doubt it personally is, that if someone advertises a car as "10% faster" I want to know why it is that way. And if not, I want at least independent proof that it actually can be 10% faster. If they don't let me check their maximum speed and only make claims about their +10% while everything looks like it is the same vehicle as before, there is something strange going on.

That's why I believe it only changes the zRAM size as this is what I observe and nobody can proof that it changes anything else. I'd be happy to have that proof though and to be wrong here. But as of now, nobody could prove anything despite seeing a number in settings that doesn't match observed zRAM size nor makes observable changes anywhere else.

Here is a table of the RAM Plus/zRAM values. Red marks the out-of-spec scenarios while green are the intended, default ones:



*RAM Plus**zRAM*041223446688124164

_Source: __https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/noroot-samsung-galaxy-one-ui-optimization-guide.4376755/post-86618845_


----------



## yojan.weber (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing some new adb tweaks​View attachment 5746739
> 
> What do you guys think ? It's still S22 exynos

Click to collapse



I have 1007 single core score and 3139 multi core s22 snapdragon score and 2626 overall score in 3dmark wild life extreme. I think cell phones are already too powerful there are only two games and an emulator that require so much power I think the battery and general stability are more important


----------



## yojan.weber (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You can check now and do the remediation steps i gave you

Click to collapse



ready, I already put all the commands, I will tell you at the end of the day how it went


----------



## dominicstg2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Camera isn't disabled, you can't/shouldn't you any other camera on a Samsung phone
> Phone was removed and replaced with Google phone app, but in the latest update i restored it. It's just a personal preference.

Click to collapse



Oh it just shows camera in debloat list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> summary of RamPlus and Zram value
> RAM Plus(GB)  ==  ZRAM(GB)
> 0                    4
> 1                    2
> ...

Click to collapse



Still a mystery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> Oh it just shows camera in debloat list

Click to collapse



Check again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> As seen on the linked post it does affect zRAM. But not linearly: RAM Plus sizes of 2, 4, 6 and 8 GB scale zRAM up accordingly to 3, 4, 6 or 8 GB respectively.
> 
> RAM Plus values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB seem to change zRAM up or down in the opposite way. But Values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB are out of spec as Samsung limits it from 2–8 GB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for this amazing analysis


----------



## caingatcarl (Oct 30, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> As seen on the linked post it does affect zRAM. But not linearly: RAM Plus sizes of 2, 4, 6 and 8 GB scale zRAM up accordingly to 3, 4, 6 or 8 GB respectively.
> 
> RAM Plus values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB seem to change zRAM up or down in the opposite way. But Values lower than 2 or higher than 8 GB are out of spec as Samsung limits it from 2–8 GB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With that being said, what can you recommend about the ramplus? Should i set it to 2gb while im still running on UI 4.1?


----------



## Macusercom (Oct 30, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> With that being said, what can you recommend about the ramplus? Should i set it to 2gb while im still running on UI 4.1?

Click to collapse



I have set it to 2 GB as I want zRAM to be as low as possible. But this is just my preference


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 30, 2022)

Is there an adb command to force stop all the application all at once?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Is there an adb command to force stop all the application all at once?

Click to collapse



Yes, but it's more complicated than that


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Abandon ADB Commands?​I've been trying to find anything on what causes the *battery drain* that some people are having, and couldn't guess what it was.
Some pointed to some *commands*, but after testing and *troubleshooting*, i couldn't find which could cause any damage as they're already *created automatically by the system*.
I might just remove them all together from OP, react to answer:
*- REMOVE ADB COMMANDS 
- DON'T REMOVE ADB COMMANDS*


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Abandon ADB Commands?​I've been trying to find anything on what causes the *battery drain* that some people are having, and couldn't guess what it was.
> Some pointed to some *commands*, but after testing and *troubleshooting*, i couldn't find which could cause any damage as they're already *created automatically by the system*.
> I might just remove them all together from OP, react to answer:
> *- REMOVE ADB COMMANDS
> - DON'T REMOVE ADB COMMANDS*

Click to collapse



Lets get a feedback from ones who are not getting battery drain. Like which commands they didn't use. It will be easier to catch the culprit.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try this
> 
> adb shell settings put system csc_pref_camera_forced_shuttersound_key 0

Click to collapse



didn't work, is this a command from a recent camera version?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Lets get a feedback from ones who are not getting battery drain. Like which commands they didn't use. It will be easier to catch the culprit.

Click to collapse


I'm personally using all of them and even more commands from my testing script, and i don't see that problem really.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> didn't work, is this a command from a recent camera version?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback back, if it didn't work than please delete it from your phone


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Abandonar comandos do ADB?​Eu tenho tentado encontrar algo sobre o que causa o *drenagem da bateria* que algumas pessoas estão tendo e não conseguiam adivinhar o que era.
> Alguns apontaram para alguns *comandos*, mas após testes e *solução de problemas*, não consegui descobrir o que poderia causar algum dano, pois eles já estão *criado automaticamente pelo sistema*.
> Eu poderia removê-los todos juntos do OP, reagir para responder:
> *- REMOVER COMMANDS ADB
> - NÃO SE LEMBRE COMANDANTES DE ADB*

Click to collapse



 Have you tried to see if the bloatwares have settings enable?, and causing log making the device to drain battery 

Example:  adb shell settings put system samsung_pay 1


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for the feedback back, if it didn't work than please delete it from your phone

Click to collapse



Yes sir.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Have you tried to see if the bloatwares have settings enable?, and causing log making the device to drain battery
> 
> Example:  adb shell settings put system samsung_pay 1

Click to collapse



That's what those adb commands are for actually, i don't have such setting in my config


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATED ADB COMMANDS​- Removed some default commands that are auto generated by the system
- Removed some personal preferences


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> FIX BATTERY LIFE/PERFORMANCE DROP AFTER LATEST ADB COMMANDS​There has been an issue that i suffered myself, and some of you pointed out, after the latest *updated ADB commands*. At first i thought it was a beta problem, but i just realized it was one of the ADB settings that was faulty.
> To reverse the problem and fix your battery life and performance, please, *execute *the following command to delete faulty values:
> 
> *adb shell settings delete global system_capabilities*
> ...

Click to collapse


Updated the Fix​


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm personally using all of them and even more commands from my testing script, and i don't see that problem really.

Click to collapse



same here. No issues of drain for me.

I personally think the issue is not properly applying steps and another is applying commands with some models doesn't support.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, but it's more complicated than that

Click to collapse



How's that?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Abandon ADB Commands?​I've been trying to find anything on what causes the *battery drain* that some people are having, and couldn't guess what it was.
> Some pointed to some *commands*, but after testing and *troubleshooting*, i couldn't find which could cause any damage as they're already *created automatically by the system*.
> I might just remove them all together from OP, react to answer:
> *- REMOVE ADB COMMANDS
> - DON'T REMOVE ADB COMMANDS*

Click to collapse



Personally I'm alright with my S10 lite. I'm still able to do 6 to 7 hours of SOT after 2 years (at 15-10%) and without resetting since Android 11. I do every week a wipe cache, enabled high responsiveness through your adb commands and debloating a lot of apps thanks to Universal Android Debloater


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> same here. No issues of drain for me.
> 
> I personally think the issue is not properly applying steps and another is applying commands with some models doesn't support.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what i'm thinking, but i just cleaned up more commands to make sure


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> How's that?

Click to collapse



You'll have to make a .bat file containing a list of this command:
- *adb shell am force-stop com.package.name*
For all apps present in your phone, including uninstalled, disabled, system and user.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You'll have to make a .bat file containing a list of this command:
> - *adb shell am force-stop com.package.name*
> For all apps present in your phone, including uninstalled, disabled, system and user.
> 
> View attachment 5747733

Click to collapse



Ah alright the same I saw here. I thought there was something like "force-stop all apps"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Personally I'm alright with my S10 lite. I'm still able to do 6 to 7 hours of SOT after 2 years (at 15-10%) and without resetting since Android 11. I do every week a wipe cache, enabled high responsiveness through your adb commands and debloating a lot of apps thanks to Universal Android Debloater

Click to collapse



Presets are made using AppControl, as recommended in OP, not sure they'll work with UAD.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS​- Restored Samsung Call/Phone App
- Restored Samsung Messages
- Restored Samsung Contacts
- Removed Game Driver


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> with your uninstall list i looked at it and you have phone and camera disabled why? what did you replace it with?

Click to collapse



It's NOT


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Presets are made using AppControl, as recommended in OP, not sure they'll work with UAD.
> View attachment 5747755

Click to collapse



In fact I didn't follow your preset as it's so aggressive. Instead, I've decided to see what every app do and uninstall


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's exactly what i'm thinking, but i just cleaned up more commands to make sure

Click to collapse



I was getting excited about your new testing commands. Just a small suggestion keep one red zone where we regular ones can try and test new commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I was getting excited about your new testing commands. Just a small suggestion keep one red zone where we regular ones can try and test new commands

Click to collapse



These standard ones are causing issues, I can't add to that more commands that might cause problems.
I'll DM you what i have tho, test at your own risk


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

a question, Why don't you have  com.google.android.ext.shared
com.google.android.ext.services

They are responsible for the adapted notifications, and to be honest, absolutely nothing changed when I removed them.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> These standard ones are causing issues, I can't add to that more commands that might cause problems.
> I'll DM you what i have tho, test at your own risk

Click to collapse



Can you send a list of all commands removed, please.


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> These standard ones are causing issues, I can't add to that more commands that might cause problems.
> I'll DM you what i have tho, test at your own risk

Click to collapse



thanks would love to try them out


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> a question, Why don't you have  com.google.android.ext.shared
> com.google.android.ext.services
> 
> They are responsible for the adapted notifications, and to be honest, absolutely nothing changed when I removed them.

Click to collapse



we never removed this both apps. even in uninstalled13 and 12 both are unticked


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> a question, Why don't you have  com.google.android.ext.shared
> com.google.android.ext.services
> 
> They are responsible for the adapted notifications, and to be honest, absolutely nothing changed when I removed them.

Click to collapse


They seemed to cause *battery drain* last time i removed them, i didn't know it's no longer the case. Can you carry on testing and see if it hits the battery life ? If not, i'll add them back to the uninstall list.
Software changes a lot each time, and i always have to test stuff back and forth, so it's not always obvious when a change is made.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Can you send a list of all commands removed, please.

Click to collapse



They're in the battery fix post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> we never removed this both apps. even in uninstalled13 and 12 both are unticked

Click to collapse



They used to be removed, back when i had the S21, until i think someone pointed out they caused battery drain when uninstalled


----------



## sapanag (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> They used to be removed, back when i had the S21, until i think someone pointed out they caused battery drain when uninstalled

Click to collapse



yeah same happened when i was using S10 at that time androidwars guided me so reinstate this 2apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Abandon ADB Commands?​I've been trying to find anything on what causes the *battery drain* that some people are having, and couldn't guess what it was.
> Some pointed to some *commands*, but after testing and *troubleshooting*, i couldn't find which could cause any damage as they're already *created automatically by the system*.
> I might just remove them all together from OP, react to answer:
> *- REMOVE ADB COMMANDS
> - DON'T REMOVE ADB COMMANDS*

Click to collapse



I'm cleaning them up while we decide if we keep them or not


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> They seemed to cause *battery drain* last time i removed them, i didn't know it's no longer the case. Can you carry on testing and see if it hits the battery life ? If not, i'll add them back to the uninstall list.
> Software changes a lot each time, and i always have to test stuff back and forth, so it's not always obvious when a change is made.

Click to collapse



i will do my best.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Eles estão no posto de correção da bateria

Click to collapse



I wasn't very specific, I referred to the removed ones as hdr_parameters


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm cleaning them up while we decide if we keep them or not

Click to collapse



I think these commands are really useful, although i read above that someone with S10 does 6/7 hours of SOT, my S10 + with a 9 month old battery does hardly 6 hours without stressing it too much ..
I wonder though: how can I see the function of each command in order to experiment my personal list (even those commands not in the list)?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Oct 30, 2022)

I don't think the commands are having any negative effects on my phone, but that may be specific to the S22 Ultra Snapdragon, I can't comment on other models. But I am currently running every single ADB command and this is my battery life. 100% to 30% with 7hrs 36mins SOT and 18hrs standby time.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

THE BEST QUICK BOOST YOU CAN GIVE YOUR PHONE​People underestimate this ...


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 30, 2022)

I noticed that on my S10+ i always receive app notificications (XDA, Tiktok, Instagram, Reddit etc) even if I have  these app in deep sleep. SCPM and SDHM packages are enabled, wich may have cause the bug? I did a full wipe a few days ago but I had this problem even before


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

any idea how to have 120hz while typing ,  system defaults to 60 and this is a pain in the ass compared to my buttery smooth in this regard xiaomi


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Some spen stuff

Click to collapse



are these for the s-pen? so not needed for the galaxy z flip 4? I can disable them? They were enabled by default weirdly enough. The galaxy Z Flip 4 doesnt support S-Pen..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I wasn't very specific, I referred to the removed ones as hdr_parameters

Click to collapse



Those are mostly settings in app


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I don't think the commands are having any negative effects on my phone, but that may be specific to the S22 Ultra Snapdragon, I can't comment on other models. But I am currently running every single ADB command and this is my battery life. 100% to 30% with 7hrs 36mins SOT and 18hrs standby time.

Click to collapse



That confirms what we said earlier, *most problems people face after optimizations are the maintenance steps that come afterwards*. I know you know what you're doing, but since some people apply everything without reviewing first, I'm really considering removing most of the optimizations to avoid stupid people complaining they can't find "this app" and "that feature".


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I noticed that on my S10+ i always receive app notificications (XDA, Tiktok, Instagram, Reddit etc) even if I have  these app in deep sleep. SCPM and SDHM packages are enabled, wich may have cause the bug? I did a full wipe a few days ago but I had this problem even before

Click to collapse



Add them all to sleeping apps, then back to deep sleep.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> any idea how to have 120hz while typing ,  system defaults to 60 and this is a pain in the ass compared to my buttery smooth in this regard xiaomi

Click to collapse



We had that yesterday, i just took that command off. Do you still want it ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> are these for the s-pen? so not needed for the galaxy z flip 4? I can disable them? They were enabled by default weirdly enough. The galaxy Z Flip 4 doesnt support S-Pen..

Click to collapse



Doesn't hurt to test, go ahead, test yourself. You found a problem? Revert to stock values.


----------



## ouixd (Oct 30, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Smart switch is causing serious battery drain issues. Mainly cozz of direct installing apps from old device to new one.

Click to collapse



Does it drain the battery during the installation or even after using the app?


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

any idea why brightness is generally lower with adaptive brightness on? both on my previous s22ultra and current z flip 4 you can see it yourself if you turn adaptive brightness on and off, at the times when the brightness slider doesnt move/jump but stays at the same level, the screen does infact gets dimmer still, this also happens at the max brightness level, any way to fix this? Limits our peak brightness essentially when using adaptive brightness...


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Doesn't hurt to test, go ahead, test yourself. You found a problem? Revert to stock values.

Click to collapse



i'm not so sure im kinda new to the samsung ecosystem so havent yet explored all the functions/features. So if some features dont appear anymore i most likely wouldnt notice..


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

ouixd said:


> Does it drain the battery during the installation or even after using the app?

Click to collapse



after installation, users claim they've had permanent increased battery drain, until formatted ofc


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Camera Scene Optimiser On/Off ?​I'm really considering turning this on again.
- Firstly, "Moon mode" only kicks in with SO turned on, secondly, it might help correct colours and contrast in some situations.
- BUT, it makes camera Experience a little bit slower, and it switches auto night mode too often.
What do you guys think ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 30, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I noticed that on my S10+ i always receive app notificications (XDA, Tiktok, Instagram, Reddit etc) even if I have  these app in deep sleep. SCPM and SDHM packages are enabled, wich may have cause the bug? I did a full wipe a few days ago but I had this problem even before

Click to collapse



Thx, I'll test if this fix the bug


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> i'm not so sure im kinda new to the samsung ecosystem so havent yet explored all the functions/features. So if some features dont appear anymore i most likely wouldnt notice..

Click to collapse



If you're new, avoid ADB tweaks, as they're somewhat advanced.
Content yourself with the settings and fixes in the first part of OP, leave ADB stuff out.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

ouixd said:


> Does it drain the battery during the installation or even after using the app?

Click to collapse



+1 here, as stated in OP, avoid SS.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> any idea why brightness is generally lower with adaptive brightness on? both on my previous s22ultra and current z flip 4 you can see it yourself if you turn adaptive brightness on and off, at the times when the brightness slider doesnt move/jump but stays at the same level, the screen does infact gets dimmer still, this also happens at the max brightness level, any way to fix this? Limits our peak brightness essentially when using adaptive brightness...

Click to collapse



Is this a side effect of applying a tweak from OP ? If not, kindly remove your post. This is not general Samsung discussion.


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you're new, avoid ADB tweaks, as they're somewhat advanced.
> Content yourself with the settings and fixes in the first part of OP, leave ADB stuff out.

Click to collapse



I'm not by any means new, i'm new to the samsung ecosystem, and dont have a great memory, lol, that's all


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Is this a side effect of applying a tweak from OP ? If not, kindly remove your post. This is not general Samsung discussion.

Click to collapse



It's not, but i was hoping we could find a tweak, to maybe boost brightness on adaptive brightness? Us adaptive brightness users suffer . And imo, its the best way to manage the brightness.. By the way seriously thank you OP for this thread, youve given me alot of insight, i really appreciate your work!


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Processing Speed and Enhanced CPU Responsiveness​*Optimised*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0*
> *High*​*- adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0
> - adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 1*
> ...

Click to collapse



There's also sem_low_heat_mode(1 for light 0 for standard) which is the light performance profile on the z flip/z fold 4 and light gives excellent battery life. Especially when playing media yt etc people have seen over 30% battery improvement. Thats ofc at the cost of cpu power/throughput i only see single core score reducing.
Btw i'd suggest using SetEdit (on f-droid theres the latest one with the search bar) and granting it adb permissions to change system/secure/global table settings on the fly instead of having every time to connect to a computer.


----------



## ouixd (Oct 30, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> after installation, users claim they've had permanent increased battery drain, until formatted ofc

Click to collapse




Hamid Chikh said:


> +1 here, as stated in OP, avoid SS.

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## bodomfan (Oct 30, 2022)

Is there a script to uninstall a lot of bloat


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> There's also sem_low_heat_mode(1 for light 0 for standard) which is the light performance profile on the z flip/z fold 4 and light gives excellent battery life. Especially when playing media yt etc people have seen over 30% battery improvement. Thats ofc at the cost of cpu power/throughput i only see single core score reducing.
> Btw i'd suggest using SetEdit (on f-droid theres the latest one with the search bar) and granting it adb permissions to change system/secure/global table settings on the fly instead of having every time to connect to a computer.

Click to collapse



Yes we had this low heat mode command for quite sometime but even with adb command. Low head mode doesn't work except on new fold nd flips


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Is there a script to uninstall a lot of bloat

Click to collapse



Use txt file as per your android version. If itd 12 then use uninstalled12 and make sure you only uninstall apps which are not used by you. Check each app before uninstall


----------



## bodomfan (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Use txt file as per your android version. If itd 12 then use uninstalled12 and make sure you only uninstall apps which are not used by you. Check each app before uninstall

Click to collapse



So uninstall 12 and 13 are for the android version, thank you


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Camera Scene Optimiser On/Off ?​I'm really considering turning this on again.
> - Firstly, "Moon mode" only kicks in with SO turned on, secondly, it might help correct colours and contrast in some situations.
> - BUT, it makes camera Experience a little bit slower, and it switches auto night mode too often.
> What do you guys think ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i keep it on. As in some daylight photos with harsh sunlight ,specially sunsets and food etc. Scene optimizer makes photo more vivid and pleasing to the eye colours


----------



## @KraxZher (Oct 31, 2022)

before adb commands 8 hours and after the adb commands 5 hours I played a few minutes I don't know if that's really why the battery life is so low, With the screen off it consumed only 3% of the battery I have all the applications in deep suspension


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> before adb commands 8 hours and after the adb commands 5 hours I played a few minutes I don't know if that's really why the battery life is so low, With the screen off it consumed only 3% of the battery I have all the applications in deep suspension

Click to collapse



After debloat and adb command did you clear your cache partition and repair apps???


----------



## @KraxZher (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> After debloat and adb command did you clear your cache partition and repair apps???

Click to collapse



Nop I only did the ADB OPTIMISATIONS part, the debloat part, I skipped it, I think it was fine


----------



## InfamousMykol (Oct 31, 2022)

*DON'T DISABLE "EXT" PACKAGES! *
I did it on my S10+ (oneui 4.1), this caused first some crash and after bootloops. I had to *factory data* in recovery


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Yes we had this low heat mode for quite sometime and even with adb command. Low head mode doesn't work except on new fold nd flips

Click to collapse



weird because enhance cpu responsiveness works on the flip..


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> Nop I only did the ADB OPTIMISATIONS part, the debloat part, I skipped it, I think it was fine

Click to collapse



thats the issue. Its clearly mentioned in Disclaimer to must perform clear partition and repair apps tasks after optimization's.

@Hamid Chikh  see almost every new members are kinda ignoring the main part after optimizations that's the concern of crashes heat and battery


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> Guys any idea what is
> 
> weird because enhance cpu responsiveness works on the flip..

Click to collapse



yeah cpu responsiveness and enhanced processing works on every models only low head mode is restricted to newer folds and flips. Hope Samsung soon bring it to other devices also


----------



## dominicstg2 (Oct 31, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> In fact I didn't follow your preset as it's so aggressive. Instead, I've decided to see what every app do and uninstall

Click to collapse



Can I have your list?


----------



## Neeko72 (Oct 31, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> In fact I didn't follow your preset as it's so aggressive. Instead, I've decided to see what every app do and uninstall

Click to collapse



could I maybe have it as well?


----------



## nokia_16 (Oct 31, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> Can I have your list?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

*Found Call and Contacts Settings Crash solution*

*Restore "Samsung Text to Speech Engine "*


----------



## KKYASIR (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> *Found Call and Contacts Settings Crash solution*
> 
> *Restore "Samsung Text to Speech Engine "*

Click to collapse



Thanks , it worked


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 31, 2022)

Neeko72 said:


> Há também sem_low_heat_mode ( 1 para luz 0 para padrão ), que é o perfil de desempenho da luz no z flip / z dobra 4 e a luz oferece excelente vida útil da bateria. Especialmente quando se reproduzem mídia, etc., as pessoas viram mais de 30% de melhoria da bateria. Isso é frequentemente ao custo da energia / taxa de transferência da CPU. Só vejo uma única pontuação principal reduzida.
> Btw eu sugeriria o uso de SetEdit ( no f-droid, há o mais recente com a barra de pesquisa ) e concedendo permissões de adb para alterar o sistema / secure/configurações globais da tabela em tempo real, em vez de ter sempre que se conectar a um computador.

Click to collapse



very interesting, I used the google play version, thanks bro for the tip


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> *Found Call and Contacts Settings Crash solution*
> 
> *Restore "Samsung Text to Speech Engine "*

Click to collapse



Finally! Thank you.
It must be that new bixby feature that requires that, which explains the need for TTS service


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 31, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh I have a configuration suggestion, after debloat, clear cache and repair, might have to restrict background and data usage of remaining system apps


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> O melhor boost rápido que você pode dar ao seu telefone​Como pessoas subestimam isso ...
> 
> [ ATTACH = cheio ] 5747819 [ / ATTACH ]

Click to collapse



Maybe there are people having difficulties installing it and end up giving up, so I reeolved to fix the "application not installed" problem
 (gboard translator made me write everything from new lmao)


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Finally! Thank you.
> It must be that new bixby feature that requires that, which explains the need for TTS service
> View attachment 5748415
> View attachment 5748413

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh as i recall command "adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1" was there is boost battery right??? Now changed to 0


----------



## Haruu1416 (Oct 31, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh I discovered the problem I had previously reported about ims and carrier packs.

If you change the apn, mobile data in general will be turned off.

To fix this problem, reinstall com.samsung.ims.smk config you apn and remove again

Do not change the apn without this app installed.

(Automatic translator and the pressure of having to hang out with friends made me this whole mess, sorry.)


----------



## simoyellow27 (Oct 31, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> Can I have your list?

Click to collapse




nokia_16 said:


> +1

Click to collapse




Neeko72 said:


> could I maybe have it as well?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 31, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> @Hamid Chikh I have a configuration suggestion, after debloat, clear cache and repair, might have to restrict background and data usage of remaining system apps

Click to collapse



Elaborate


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 31, 2022)

sapanag said:


> @Hamid Chikh as i recall command "adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1" was there is boost battery right??? Now changed to 0

Click to collapse



Read the setting again carefully


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Oct 31, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET​- Restored TTS to fix Call Settings Crashing (Thanks to @sapanag for discovering the fix)
- Restored some Samsung stock Apps


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Read the setting again carefully

Click to collapse



I meant before it was adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1 and now it is changed to adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0.

but never mind setting it to 1 tends to keep my device cooler on super extended camera usage nd apps open faster


----------



## sapanag (Oct 31, 2022)

Btw 1 more thing @Hamid Chikh after oneui 5 nd  factory reset. Now that system cap. Is again set to 99. Did you let it be or used the delete system cap. command???


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

so i used uninstall 13 and i picked what i dont want from the list but want to know what do i need to enable  for vowifi and volte. also what do i need to enable for  samsung pass to work i have samsung pass enabled but it says can not verify fingerprint. fingerprint works though


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> so i used uninstall 13 and i picked what i dont want from the list but want to know what do i need to enable  for vowifi and volte. also what do i need to enable for  samsung pass to work i have samsung pass enabled but it says can not verify fingerprint. fingerprint works though

Click to collapse



I only know that to activate the volte Activate the ims packages, I don't use samsung pass so I can't say. This is the most I can do to try to help you.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

damn  thanks for you help i hope someone else will pop in , i use samsung pass. i can redebloat and will work but idk what broke it


----------



## sapanag (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> so i used uninstall 13 and i picked what i dont want from the list but want to know what do i need to enable  for vowifi and volte. also what do i need to enable for  samsung pass to work i have samsung pass enabled but it says can not verify fingerprint. fingerprint works though

Click to collapse



Restore samsung autofill and apps with "AUTH and AUTHFW"


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Restore samsung autofill and apps with "AUTH and AUTHFW"

Click to collapse



ok ill try this i already have all the knox, ad auto fill stuff enabled


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

CMFA AuthTouchService this wont enable  i have checked uninstall and disabled and only auth comes up is that. no other auth and authfw comes up

is it possible to save the adb command as a script so i dont have to manually put each command in. if i cant figure out away to enabled that then i can do a clean install again because i dont think a factory reset will do it


----------



## sapanag (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> CMFA AuthTouchService this wont enable  i have checked uninstall and disabled and only auth comes up is that. no other auth and authfw comes up
> 
> is it possible to save the adb command as a script so i dont have to manually put each command in. if i cant figure out away to enabled that then i can do a clean install again because i dont think a factory reset will do it

Click to collapse





dominicstg2 said:


> ok ill try this i already have all the knox, ad auto fill stuff enabled

Click to collapse



Knox has nothing to do with it. As i also used pass until 2months ago. There are 2 apps with Authfw that needs to be installed as far as i remember. Just search authfw in uninstalled section. Or send your uninstall present


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

just did a odin flash and everything works as it should but these come up as disabled but everything works?


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Knox has nothing to do with it. As i also used pass until 2months ago. There are 2 apps with Authfw that needs to be installed as far as i remember. Just search authfw in uninstalled section. Or send your uninstall present

Click to collapse



the only thing that was in disabled was the cmf but i have since did a odin reflash and its still in disabled but everything works nothing auth or authfw was in uninstall before odin reflash


----------



## sapanag (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> the only thing that was in disabled was the cmf but i have since did a odin reflash and its still in disabled but everything works nothing auth or authfw was in uninstall before odin reflash

Click to collapse




dominicstg2 said:


> just did a odin flash and everything works as it should but these come up as disabled but everything works?
> View attachment 5749151

Click to collapse



everything looks in place. and yes this 3 apps i don't know how automatically gets disabled after oneui5. even if you install it will come back in disabled section

btw check if any biometric apps are not uninstalled. that can be the reason of errors.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> so i used uninstall 13 and i picked what i dont want from the list but want to know what do i need to enable  for vowifi and volte. also what do i need to enable for  samsung pass to work i have samsung pass enabled but it says can not verify fingerprint. fingerprint works though

Click to collapse



To make SPass work u have to setup it with all packages enabled. After that debloat all of them, then SPass works.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Btw 1 more thing @Hamid Chikh after oneui 5 nd  factory reset. Now that system cap. Is again set to 99. Did you let it be or used the delete system cap. command???

Click to collapse



I deleted mine, and everything is going fine


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I meant before it was adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1 and now it is changed to adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0.
> 
> but never mind setting it to 1 tends to keep my device cooler on super extended camera usage nd apps open faster

Click to collapse



1 reduces battery and boosts performance


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> so i used uninstall 13 and i picked what i dont want from the list but want to know what do i need to enable  for vowifi and volte. also what do i need to enable for  samsung pass to work i have samsung pass enabled but it says can not verify fingerprint. fingerprint works though

Click to collapse



Search The thread, this has already been answered


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

Those are for Spen stuff that's why they're automatically disabled


dominicstg2 said:


> just did a odin flash and everything works as it should but these come up as disabled but everything works?
> View attachment 5749151

Click to collapse


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> To make SPass work u have to setup it with all packages enabled. After that debloat all of them, then SPass works.

Click to collapse



oh so what can i delete? is that the same with spay? i have 115 apps debloated but when i debloated using link in first post minus android auto and a few other apps i think i debloated 150app and it felt quick as


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search The thread, this has already been answered

Click to collapse



i have searched. fingerprint, fingerprint can not be verified and samsung pass nothing came up.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 1

Click to collapse


Adaptive Battery is now Enabled ​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> i have searched. fingerprint, fingerprint can not be verified and samsung pass nothing came up.

Click to collapse



Restore Klms


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore Klms

Click to collapse



that was already enabled bro.

this is disabled
com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton
com.samsung.aasaservice
com.android.egg
com.google.android.as
com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
com.samsung.android.mapsagent
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
com.sec.android.app.DataCreate
com.android.dreams.basic
com.samsung.android.bbc.bbcagent
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.google.android.ims
com.android.chrome
com.sec.android.app.chromecustomizations
com.samsung.android.app.clipboardedge
com.android.cts.ctsshim
com.android.cts.priv.ctsshim
com.android.localtransport
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.android.sharedstoragebackup
com.android.wallpapercropper
com.samsung.android.networkstack.tethering.overlay
com.samsung.android.smartswitchassistant
com.sec.bcservice
com.samsung.android.container
com.samsung.android.app.camera.sticker.facearavatar.preload
com.google.android.apps.restore
com.android.bips
com.google.android.apps.turbo
com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.samsung.android.forest
com.samsung.android.da.daagent
com.sec.android.easyonehand
com.samsung.android.app.cocktailbarservice
com.samsung.app.newtrim
com.sec.epdgtestapp
com.sec.android.widgetapp.easymodecontactswidget
com.monotype.android.font.foundation
com.samsung.android.gru
com.samsung.android.themestore
com.samsung.android.widget.pictureframe
com.samsung.android.game.gametools
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome
com.samsung.gpuwatchapp
com.samsung.android.mobileservice
com.sec.android.app.hwmoduletest
com.sec.android.cover.ledcover
com.microsoft.appmanager
com.samsung.android.mdx
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.sec.android.app.magnifier
com.samsung.android.app.readingglass
com.google.android.feedback
com.google.android.apps.tachyon
com.google.android.apps.messaging
com.facebook.system
com.facebook.appmanager
com.facebook.services
com.samsung.android.beaconmanager
com.android.theme.font.notoserifsource
com.android.internal.systemui.onehanded.gestural
com.microsoft.skydrive
com.samsung.android.service.peoplestripe
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.google.android.printservice.recommendation
com.android.printspooler
com.google.android.as.oss
com.samsung.android.privateshare
com.samsung.android.aware.service
com.samsung.android.app.sharelive
com.samsung.android.mdx.kit
com.samsung.rcs
com.samsung.android.app.omcagent
com.samsung.safetyinformation
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.android.app.spage
com.samsung.android.mateagent
com.samsung.sree
com.sec.android.app.kidshome
com.samsung.android.kidsinstaller
com.sec.spp.push
com.sec.android.app.SecSetupWizard
com.samsung.SMT
com.monotype.android.font.samsungone
com.sem.factoryapp
com.sec.android.app.setupwizardlegalprovider
com.android.simappdialog
com.android.stk
com.android.stk2
com.samsung.ims.smk
com.samsung.android.smartsuggestions
com.sec.android.easyMover.Agent
com.samsung.android.app.smartwidget
com.samsung.android.service.stplatform
com.google.mainline.telemetry
com.samsung.android.svcagent
com.android.traceur
com.samsung.android.service.tagservice
com.android.apps.tag
com.samsung.android.accessibility.talkback
com.samsung.android.app.taskedge
com.sec.android.app.quicktool
com.sec.android.widgetapp.webmanual
com.google.android.apps.accessibility.voiceaccess
com.sec.android.app.volumemonitorprovider
com.samsung.android.wcmurlsnetworkstack
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.samsung.android.allshare.service.fileshare
com.samsung.android.net.wifi.wifiguider
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.android.managedprovisioning
com.google.android.youtube
com.google.android.apps.youtube.music

this is uninstalled
com.sec.hearingadjust
com.google.android.adservices.api
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.sec.android.app.applinker
com.sec.android.provider.badge
com.android.providers.blockednumber
com.sec.android.app.bluetoothagent
com.android.bluetoothmidiservice
com.samsung.android.brightnessbackupservice
com.samsung.sait.bsdservice
com.samsung.android.mdecservice
com.samsung.android.callbgprovider
com.samsung.android.incall.contentprovider
com.android.cameraextensions
com.sec.factory.cameralyzer
com.google.android.captiveportallogin
com.android.carrierdefaultapp
com.sec.android.CcInfo
com.google.android.cellbroadcastservice
com.android.certinstaller
com.samsung.cmh
com.android.backupconfirm
com.android.ons
com.android.wallpaperbackup
com.google.android.nearby.halfsheet
com.google.android.ondevicepersonalization.services
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.asi
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.common
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.geotz
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.gsa
com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos
com.google.android.overlay.modules.captiveportallogin.forframework
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.google.android.overlay.modules.cellbroadcastservice
com.google.android.overlay.modules.documentsui
com.google.android.overlay.modules.ext.services
com.google.android.overlay.modules.modulemetadata.forframework
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller
com.google.android.overlay.modules.permissioncontroller.forframework
com.samsung.android.smartface.overlay
com.samsung.android.wifi.h2e.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.p2paware.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softap.resources
com.samsung.android.wifi.softapwpathree.resources
com.sec.epdg
com.sec.phone
com.android.companiondevicemanager
android.autoinstalls.config.samsung
com.google.android.configupdater
com.wsomacp
com.samsung.android.cidmanager
com.samsung.android.sdm.config
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityOverlay
com.samsung.android.ConnectivityUxOverlay
com.samsung.android.mcfds
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.corner
com.samsung.sec.android.application.csc
com.samsung.android.rubin.app
com.samsung.android.dck.timesync
com.samsung.android.sm.devicesecurity
com.sec.android.app.factorykeystring
com.sec.android.diagmonagent
com.diotek.sec.lookup.dictionary
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.double
com.samsung.android.dqagent
com.sec.android.app.parser
com.samsung.android.dsms
com.android.dynsystem
com.sec.enterprise.mdm.services.simpin
com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui.esimclient
com.sec.facatfunction
com.samsung.android.aircommandmanager
com.sec.factory.camera
com.samsung.android.providers.factory
com.google.android.gms.supervision
com.samsung.android.fmm
com.samsung.android.app.galaxyfinder
com.samsung.android.themecenter
com.samsung.storyservice
com.samsung.android.game.gos
com.samsung.android.globalpostprocmgr
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.partnersetup
com.google.android.safetycenter.resources
com.google.android.apps.carrier.carrierwifi
com.samsung.android.hdmapp
com.hiya.star
com.android.htmlviewer
com.android.inputdevices
com.samsung.ipservice
com.samsung.android.keycustomizationinfobackupservice
com.sec.android.emergencylauncher
com.samsung.android.localeoverlaymanager
com.google.mainline.adservices
com.samsung.android.mdm
com.samsung.android.mdx.quickboard
com.samsung.android.server.wifi.mobilewips
com.sec.android.app.myfiles
com.samsung.android.easysetup
com.samsung.android.allshare.service.mediashare
com.samsung.android.networkdiagnostic
com.samsung.android.networkstack
com.sec.vsim.ericssonnsds.webapp
com.samsung.android.sdk.ocr
com.android.hotspot2.osulogin
com.android.pacprocessor
com.sec.android.app.personalization
com.samsung.crane
com.samsung.android.photoremasterservice
com.android.proxyhandler
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.hole
com.samsung.android.app.reminder
com.sec.app.RilErrorNotifier
com.sec.android.app.apex
com.sec.android.dexsystemui
com.sec.location.nsflp2
com.samsung.android.mcfserver
com.samsung.android.app.earphonetypec
com.samsung.android.ipsgeofence
com.samsung.android.svoiceime
com.samsung.oda.service
com.samsung.android.samsungpositioning
com.samsung.android.camerasdkservice
com.samsung.android.cameraxservice
com.samsung.knox.securefolder
com.sec.sve
com.samsung.android.setting.multisound
com.samsung.android.appseparation
com.sec.android.app.servicemodeapp
com.sec.android.RilServiceModeApp
com.sec.location.nfwlocationprivacy
com.samsung.android.app.settings.bixby
com.samsung.android.shortcutbackupservice
com.sec.modem.settings
com.samsung.android.singletake.service
com.skms.android.agent
com.samsung.android.location
com.samsung.android.smartcallprovider
com.samsung.android.visualars
com.samsung.android.smartface
com.sec.android.smartfpsadjuster
com.samsung.sait.sohservice
com.sec.android.app.soundalive
com.android.storagemanager
com.samsung.android.sume.nn.service
com.android.uwb.resources
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.tall
com.android.providers.userdictionary
com.samsung.android.vtcamerasettings
com.samsung.android.bixby.wakeup
com.android.internal.display.cutout.emulation.waterfall
com.google.android.cellbroadcastreceiver
com.sec.android.app.wlantest


----------



## sapanag (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I deleted mine, and everything is going fine

Click to collapse



Mine is still at default 99. Will delete today to check battery impact


----------



## sapanag (Nov 1, 2022)

Testing??? Or it really saves battery now


Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive Battery is now Enabled ​

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Testing??? Or it really saves battery now

Click to collapse



I THINK it's fixed now


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 1, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> oh so what can i delete? is that the same with spay? i have 115 apps debloated but when i debloated using link in first post minus android auto and a few other apps i think i debloated 150app and it felt quick as

Click to collapse



I debloated 285 apps, SPass works. To have it working do not disabile Samsung Pass packages and also AUTHW (or something else like this), but u have to setup bixby (in my case also SHealt as I would use heart rate measurement) before the debloat.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> #Boost Battery​adb shell settings put global adaptive_battery_management_enabled 1
> adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
> adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
> adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
> ...

Click to collapse


Updated OP​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 1, 2022)

.


----------



## abu46 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I THINK it's fixed now

Click to collapse



Is this only for one ui 5?


----------



## Alaunus (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> .

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid. What is the idea behind disabling these:

adb shell settings put secure package_verifier_state
adb shell settings put global art_verifier_verify_debuggable
adb shell settings put global verifier_verify_adb_installs

I also noticed you removed your "after update" script. Is it better to go through the recovery cache clear and app booster?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 1, 2022)

Even if I setted zram to 0 with adb commands I found this value on Android proprietes. If I modify it the zram will change?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 1 reduces battery and boosts performance

Click to collapse



is the performance improvement on the device in general?


----------



## Neeko72 (Nov 2, 2022)

do google one or samsung cloud backups do any harm or cause battery drain? We all know about smart switch, but what about those?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 2, 2022)

@Kris_b1104 may i have your uninstall present please??


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 2, 2022)

Does anyone know what these apps do to our phone? Do they need to be installed or not? Packages names are "com.google.android.as" and "com.google.android.as.oss"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> Hello Hamid. What is the idea behind disabling these:
> 
> adb shell settings put secure package_verifier_state
> adb shell settings put global art_verifier_verify_debuggable
> ...

Click to collapse



- Speedup apps installations
- Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

Thinking of Restoring GOS​I'm testing restoring some apps, randomly, to lighten the preset.


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 2, 2022)

sapanag said:


> thats the issue. Its clearly mentioned in Disclaimer to must perform clear partition and repair apps tasks after optimization's.
> 
> @Hamid Chikh  see almost every new members are kinda ignoring the main part after optimizations that's the concern of crashes heat and battery

Click to collapse



7 hours I think it can't be improved anymore :/


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm Deleting All ADB Commands This Evening ...​Backup your stuff, don't go and delete all of them from your phone since they're all system-autogenerated.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET​Lighter preset, feels more stable. Enjoy !


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thinking of Restoring GOS​I'm testing restoring some apps, randomly, to lighten the preset.

Click to collapse



I tryed before nothing changed about battery consumption. But I will looking for ur test.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I tryed before nothing changed about battery consumption. But I will looking for ur test.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, was it disabled or uninstalled ?


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Hamid Chikh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input, was it disabled or uninstalled ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 2, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> What have I disabled to not be able to accept file and media permissions?

Click to collapse


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your input, was it disabled or uninstalled ?

Click to collapse



We should enable SCPM right? For Adaptive battery on


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 2, 2022)

sapanag said:


> @Kris_b1104 may i have your uninstall present please??

Click to collapse



I use Universal Android Debloater because my Work computer does not allow me to use ADB AppControl. I usually do it one by one, it's a hassle but it's better than nothing. Hopefully this .txt file will load for you in ADB AppControl. I only have 144 apps uninstalled.


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm Deleting All ADB Commands This Evening ...​Backup your stuff, don't go and delete all of them from your phone since they're all system-autogenerated.

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid, 

Why you are deleting all ADB commands?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for your input, was it disabled or uninstalled ?

Click to collapse



I tried uninstalling GOS but it kept coming back, so I just disabled it again like how I had it before. 
com.samsung.android.game.gamehome & com.samsung.android.game.gametools were able to be uninstalled completely without issue, only GOS was not.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> We should enable SCPM right? For Adaptive battery on

Click to collapse



Not related at all


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 2, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I tried uninstalling GOS but it kept coming back, so I just disabled it again like how I had it before.
> com.samsung.android.game.gamehome & com.samsung.android.game.gametools were able to be uninstalled completely without issue, only GOS was not.

Click to collapse



Told you it won't be easy, that sucker's stubborn


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 2, 2022)

is it better to disable said debloated item or uninstall?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> Why you are deleting all ADB commands?

Click to collapse



People are complaining that it gives a battery drain


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> is it better to disable said debloated item or uninstall?

Click to collapse



I uninstall, you do what suits you. Disabling might causee overheating


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> People are complaining that it gives a battery drain

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid, 

You make a great work here. Take it not personal. We can discuss everything why and we can solve the Problem. I love this threas i read every day whats New and im.always suprised what you and the community found out!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

UPDATED OP​Back to basics, recommended settings and fixes, in addition to debloating.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> You make a great work here. Take it not personal. We can discuss everything why and we can solve the Problem. I love this threas i read every day whats New and im.always suprised what you and the community found out!

Click to collapse



- Thank you Very much for being part of this and supporting the progress.
- I'll continue improving the thread and add more stuff to help you guys improve battery life and performance, as i always have been doing for the last 2 years.
- For the battery drain problems, keep in mind that what's in OP is part my PERSONAL CONFIG, and I'm not having any battery problems, on the contrary, my Exynos base S22 is performing well above average.
- Since people are complaining for whatever reason (I'm thinking lack of following the steps), i had to remove all ADB commands to avoid bad experiences.
- 90% of all ADB commands are actually visible settings you can change, so no big loss here.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I use Universal Android Debloater because my Work computer does not allow me to use ADB AppControl. I usually do it one by one, it's a hassle but it's better than nothing. Hopefully this .txt file will load for you in ADB AppControl. I only have 144 apps uninstalled.

Click to collapse



I just took a look at your preset, i saw one or two apps that i recently restored to "kept" preset as i read that they were "needed". Check the new presets, to help update yours


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS​- @Kris_b1104 helped remind me of some apps to delete
- Restored some apps for more stability


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Thank you Very much for being part of this and supporting the progress.
> - I'll continue improving the thread and add more stuff to help you guys improve battery life and performance, as i always have been doing for the last 2 years.
> - For the battery drain problems, keep in mind that what's in OP is part my PERSONAL CONFIG, and I'm not having any battery problems, on the contrary, my Exynos base S22 is performing well above average.
> - Since people are complaining for whatever reason (I'm thinking lack of following the steps), i had to remove all ADB commands to avoid bad experiences.
> - 90% of all ADB commands are actually visible settings you can change, so no big loss here.

Click to collapse



I have saved your complete ADB command list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Google Play System Update stuck in July​I restored all "mainline" apps and still can't update GPSU, any idea why ? Share your presets if you have recently been able to update Google update.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I use Universal Android Debloater because my Work computer does not allow me to use ADB AppControl. I usually do it one by one, it's a hassle but it's better than nothing. Hopefully this .txt file will load for you in ADB AppControl. I only have 144 apps uninstalled.

Click to collapse



thanks mate. yes me too trying for lesser debloat version of mine


----------



## sapanag (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Thank you Very much for being part of this and supporting the progress.
> - I'll continue improving the thread and add more stuff to help you guys improve battery life and performance, as i always have been doing for the last 2 years.
> - For the battery drain problems, keep in mind that what's in OP is part my PERSONAL CONFIG, and I'm not having any battery problems, on the contrary, my Exynos base S22 is performing well above average.
> - Since people are complaining for whatever reason (I'm thinking lack of following the steps), i had to remove all ADB commands to avoid bad experiences.
> - 90% of all ADB commands are actually visible settings you can change, so no big loss here.

Click to collapse



I will really miss adb commands. Battery boost and google ones were great battery hacks


----------



## sapanag (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESETS​- @Kris_b1104 helped remind me of some apps to delete
> - Restored some apps for more stability

Click to collapse



oneui5 presents are again extreme ones?? i see the last all apps which you restored are again unintalled. Mistake in uploading presents i guess??


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Google Play System Update stuck in July​I restored all "mainline" apps and still can't update GPSU, any idea why ? Share your presets if you have recently been able to update Google update.
> View attachment 5751131

Click to collapse



I have the September 1st Play Store update. I am on locked AT&T U firmware for SM-S908U Snapdragon. You already have my preset, but I don't think that's the issue, looking at the S908U and S908U1 XDA thread, many other people do not have the latest Play Store update, i believe it's a matter of CSC or something else related to firmware. What if you download the new version from apkmirror?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Google Play System Update stuck in July​I restored all "mainline" apps and still can't update GPSU, any idea why ? Share your presets if you have recently been able to update Google update.
> View attachment 5751131

Click to collapse



I have no idea what it could be, but it could be some configuration update package

I reset mine to test the "minimalist" adb commands to see if there is any difference, and before doing the debloat I make sure to install the recent version of the play store settings


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

I have the package disable pro, and in it I saved all the packages in case I have any future problems and I thought maybe the problem

I found another. If my memory serves me correctly, this has to do with gsi or something similar.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I just took a look at your preset, i saw one or two apps that i recently restored to "kept" preset as i read that they were "needed". Check the new presets, to help update yours

Click to collapse



I appreciate it, but some apps that you have "kept" I literally have no use for, like Google Duo, SmartSwitch, Google Messages, & Modem Settings (no need for Silent Logging), & Youtube (I use Vanced). But pretty much everything else is the same. I guess people should go through it themselves and Google the package names if they are unsure if they should keep it or not. Most of them are preferences.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I have the September 1st Play Store update. I am on locked AT&T U firmware for SM-S908U Snapdragon. You already have my preset, but I don't think that's the issue, looking at the S908U and S908U1 XDA thread, many other people do not have the latest Play Store update, i believe it's a matter of CSC or something else related to firmware. What if you download the new version from apkmirror? View attachment 5751363

Click to collapse



Updating APK only updates the date displayed, it's not the full patch


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I have the package disable pro, and in it I saved all the packages in case I have any future problems and I thought maybe the problem
> 
> I found another. If my memory serves me correctly, this has to do with gsi or something similar.

Click to collapse



GSI isn't related at all to system or Google


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I appreciate it, but some apps that you have "kept" I literally have no use for, like Google Duo, SmartSwitch, Google Messages, & Modem Settings (no need for Silent Logging), & Youtube (I use Vanced). But pretty much everything else is the same. I guess people should go through it themselves and Google the package names if they are unsure if they should keep it or not. Most of them are preferences.

Click to collapse



Vanced or ReVanced?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 3, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Vanced or ReVanced?

Click to collapse



The original Vanced.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> The original Vanced.

Click to collapse



has a new project to replace the vanced and updated with video and music download add-on. If you want the new manager I will be making it available here.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 3, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> has a new project to replace the vanced and updated with video and music download add-on. If you want the new manager I will be making it available here.

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. For music & video downloads from YouTube I use NewPipe.


----------



## nocio (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid, thanks for your contribution in boosting performance for our devices and boosting battery for better battery life.
This is what I achieved with connected smartwarch via Bluetooth most of the day and switching between mobile data and WiFi. I'm more than happy with it.
I only debloat device with your preset and used few ADB command and that's it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

I still don't get how people get "worse" battery life with all the tweaks, and still complaining.
I restate that this is base, Exynos, S22. We're talking 3600mAh, and it still performances (and holds) amazing!

EDIT: It's even better than i thought


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I still don't get how people get "worse" battery life with all the tweaks, and still complaining.
> I restate that this is base, Exynos, S22. We're talking 3600mAh, and it still performances (and holds) amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5751557

Click to collapse



Bro mine is having a great use so far, not to mention that the ram usage has reduced by 30% (my device has 2gb and it has 1.7 for usage

Thanks dude, You're the man, you deserve to be promoted at your job

Your present and settings, helped me to learn the limit of my device, thank you very much.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Bro mine is having a great use so far, not to mention that the ram usage has reduced by 30% (my device has 2gb and it has 1.7 for usage
> 
> Thanks dude, You're the man, you deserve to be promoted at your job
> 
> Your present and settings, helped me to learn the limit of my device, thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Damn that's amazing, great for you bro. Thank you very much for being part of this


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Damn that's amazing, great for you bro. Thank you very much for being part of this

Click to collapse



I couldn't do it without you and the people on this page, I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I still don't get how people get "worse" battery life with all the tweaks, and still complaining.
> I restate that this is base, Exynos, S22. We're talking 3600mAh, and it still performances (and holds) amazing!
> 
> EDIT: It's even better than i thought
> ...

Click to collapse



EDIT


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 3, 2022)

So to reduce battery drain is better to active adaptive battery? Also in oneui 4.1?


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 3, 2022)

One thing that helped a lot for my battery is settings my network mode to 2g when I'm connected to wifi and it switches back to 4g when I'm not on wifi. with bixby routines.
Especially usefull if you have bad signal in your area because 2g has better connection most of the time.
Maybe consider adding it to the thread @Hamid Chikh


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 3, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> One thing that helped a lot for my battery is settings my network mode to 2g when I'm connected to wifi and it switches back to 4g when I'm not on wifi. with bixby routines.
> Especially usefull if you have bad signal in your area because 2g has better connection most of the time.
> Maybe consider adding it to the thread @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



What is the meaning of these feature? When u are on WIFI mobile data isn't working


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 3, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> What is the meaning of these feature? When u are on WIFI mobile data isn't working

Click to collapse



Yes but your phone is still connected to a tower to receive calls and messages and if your signal is bad your battery drain is very high.
2g has better connectivity in most countrys so it saves battery when you are on wifi and don't need fast internet speeds


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 3, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Yes but your phone is still connected to a tower to receive calls and messages and if your signal is bad your battery drain is very high.
> 2g has better connectivity in most countrys so it saves battery when you are on wifi and don't need fast internet speeds

Click to collapse



I'll try, thank you


----------



## Alaunus (Nov 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I still don't get how people get "worse" battery life with all the tweaks, and still complaining.
> I restate that this is base, Exynos, S22. We're talking 3600mAh, and it still performances (and holds) amazing!
> 
> EDIT: It's even better than i thought
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what these people are smoking to get bad results like battery drain. I have an A72 4G, so I got a slightly different device than the S series. Yesterday I got 9h SOT from which 5.5h was book reading and 1.5 was Twitch. And that was only from 85% to 31% battery. That equals 5.7%/h. Granted, that was in a low light environment so display was dim. Still, those are 9h! I've never gotten better results!

Now, I should mention I use a slightly different preset with less debloat, which I will attach. I also used the "+Performance/Multitasking -Battery" with "sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1".

The only time when I faced battery drain was before I did the "recovery" cache trim and app repair, followed by app booster. This is why, unless there is some concrete info on why the adb commands cause battery drain, I believe people get bad results because they do not follow the instruction. Tbh, that is not really your fault but the fault of the phone owner!

People also miss the fact that after a factory wipe, the phone is going to take a few hours or maybe a day to settle down and stop doing magic behind the scenes. My first day after a wipe/firmware flash is always much worse that the following day! I think people are expecting snap of the finger results and that is the main issue!

IMHO, as I already mentioned, unless there is concrete info about adb, I do not think removing the commands will solve the issue. You've written a much more comprehensive and step by step guide than most people in forums. Instructions are easy to follow and if someone still manages to mess up, it's their fault. As a DS player, I'd say "Git gut"

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 3, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> I don't know what these people are smoking to get bad results like battery drain. I have an A72 4G, so I got a slightly different device than the S series. Yesterday I got 9h SOT from which 5.5h was book reading and 1.5 was Twitch. And that was only from 85% to 31% battery. That equals 5.7%/h. Granted, that was in a low light environment so display was dim. Still, those are 9h! I've never gotten better results!
> 
> Now, I should mention I use a slightly different preset with less debloat, which I will attach. I also used the "+Performance/Multitasking -Battery" with "sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said brother. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I'll try, thank you

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> So to reduce battery drain is better to active adaptive battery? Also in oneui 4.1?

Click to collapse



It's disabled for me actually


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 4, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> One thing that helped a lot for my battery is settings my network mode to 2g when I'm connected to wifi and it switches back to 4g when I'm not on wifi. with bixby routines.
> Especially usefull if you have bad signal in your area because 2g has better connection most of the time.
> Maybe consider adding it to the thread @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Great tip!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 4, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> I don't know what these people are smoking to get bad results like battery drain. I have an A72 4G, so I got a slightly different device than the S series. Yesterday I got 9h SOT from which 5.5h was book reading and 1.5 was Twitch. And that was only from 85% to 31% battery. That equals 5.7%/h. Granted, that was in a low light environment so display was dim. Still, those are 9h! I've never gotten better results!
> 
> Now, I should mention I use a slightly different preset with less debloat, which I will attach. I also used the "+Performance/Multitasking -Battery" with "sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, removing the adb does not solve the Problem, it just avoids getting to it. I'm reducing user error margin. I still use adb commands on my phone, lots of them, even more than what was in OP, and it's just amazing 
Great results by the way


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> People are complaining that it gives a battery drain

Click to collapse



Personally, I don't have battery drain. Only positive things. 
Could you answer me at this comment writing all the possible performance and battery commands pls?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> RESTORE ALL APPS BEFORE PERFORMING AN UPDATE.

Click to collapse



Why this?


----------



## nocio (Nov 4, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Why this?

Click to collapse



Personally I updated several times without restoring apps and i didn't have any problem,but this just in case to avoid problems with bootloop. I think that someone had this problem in this group


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 4, 2022)

nocio said:


> Personally I updated several times without restoring apps and i didn't have any problem,but this just in case to avoid problems with bootloop. I think that someone had this problem in this group

Click to collapse



Ah alright. Since Android 11, I've uninstalled a lot of apps, then I've updated to Android 12 and obviously all the monthly updates (S10 lite). Not an issue. Even with the A40, where I uninstall several more apps as I test all the things, not a single issue while updating


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> I don't know what these people are smoking to get bad results like battery drain. I have an A72 4G, so I got a slightly different device than the S series. Yesterday I got 9h SOT from which 5.5h was book reading and 1.5 was Twitch. And that was only from 85% to 31% battery. That equals 5.7%/h. Granted, that was in a low light environment so display was dim. Still, those are 9h! I've never gotten better results!
> 
> Now, I should mention I use a slightly different preset with less debloat, which I will attach. I also used the "+Performance/Multitasking -Battery" with "sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the functions of apps as "CMFA, ctsshim, ons, geotz, gsa, agent.ese, KFA, periphal framework, SEMFactoryApp, etc etc, that u keeped enabled? If these are only bloatware and doesn't give any features why have these enabled and not disablded?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

*Is possible that a patch update deletes some apps from system?*
I did october patch (HVJ5) today on my S10+ (approximately 1083 MB), in my last preset I had unistalled 276 apps, I enabled all apps before update etc etc. After update i restored my preset, of the 276 apps in the preset only 270 have been uninstalled and 3 uninstalled them from the list of disabled apps, nowhere found the other 3 missing apps at 276. Is it possible?


----------



## rodken (Nov 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I still use adb commands on my phone, lots of them, even more than what was in OP

Click to collapse



Seems like we are on the same page regarding the infinite usage of ADB Commands.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 4, 2022)

rodken said:


> Seems like we are on the same page regarding the infinite usage of ADB Commands.

Click to collapse



Yes I mean it's not our problem if others have problems. There's a procedure to follow. I honestly gained so much performance and battery out of my S10 lite. To the point I was thinking of changing the phone, now I'm hoping to last longer thanks to the adb optimization


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  Could you tell us which are the advanced adb commands that you did not put in the OP (before you deleted them)? I use every your adb command and created my .bat file. Thanks you for your work


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> @Hamid Chikh  Could you tell us which are the advanced adb commands that you did not put in the OP (before you deleted them)? I use every your adb command and created my .bat file. Thanks you for your work

Click to collapse



Up


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I tryed before nothing changed about battery consumption. But I will looking for ur test.

Click to collapse



Anything new? GOS and game launcher improved ore decreased SOT?


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> @Hamid Chikh  Could you tell us which are the advanced adb commands that you did not put in the OP (before you deleted them)? I use every your adb command and created my .bat file. Thanks you for your work

Click to collapse



+1.. Could please share your adb bro?


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello,

@Hamid Chikh yes, please share the other commands to, i still learning it


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 4, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> +1.. Could please share your adb bro?

Click to collapse



Bro I had a file with all but I forgot to save it on the sd card, if I still had it I would share it here.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Bro I had a file with all but I forgot to save it on the sd card, if I still had it I would share it here.

Click to collapse



Yes pls


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Anything new? GOS and game launcher improved ore decreased

Click to collapse



I tryed only enabled GOS, (Only Game optimising service) it was game launcher uninstalled. It was same Game with gos and without gos same battery consumption. But I will try with Game launcher. I'm playing captain tsubasa dream team and no need high fps. I felt unusual heat today while playing autoplay mode on my pocket. Looks like I will restore again game launcher and gos.

Device S10+ Exynos


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I tryed only enabled GOS, (Only Game optimising service) it was game launcher uninstalled. It was same Game with gos and without gos same battery consumption. But I will try with Game launcher. I'm playing captain tsubasa dream team and no need high fps. I felt unusual heat today while playing autoplay mode on my pocket. Looks like I will restore again game launcher and gos.
> 
> Device S10+ Exynos

Click to collapse



Let me know pls


----------



## sapanag (Nov 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Anything new? GOS and game launcher improved ore decreased SOT?

Click to collapse



I have been testing gos and game booster installed and game launcher uninstalled.

Playing :Call of duty on all High FPS and Graphics


Main highlight is Heat and lag: complete Zero (I did notice little warm always when both were uninstalled)

Battery increase : no change 10/15mins in 2hrs play


----------



## sapanag (Nov 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Actually, removing the adb does not solve the Problem, it just avoids getting to it. I'm reducing user error margin. I still use adb commands on my phone, lots of them, even more than what was in OP, and it's just amazing
> Great results by the way

Click to collapse



Yes brother. Even i use all the commands you posted in last 2months. Never faced any issues infact commands were the reason for battery boost. U did an amazing job man hats off🫡

Btw Would love to try your testing and new commands. Please Do share in DM if its suitable for you


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 4, 2022)

SM-S901E not bad this time I think it could reach 10 hours of battery


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 4, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> SM-S901E not bad this time I think it could reach 10 hours of battery

Click to collapse



I recommend downloading the manager that I made available on the previous pages (nexus manager for YouTube ReVanced)


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 4, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Send a print and I'll know what to do
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the delay, I was playing a little bit and forgot to check here

Click to collapse



it just stays like that for a long time and nothing happens


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 4, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I have been testing gos and game booster installed and game launcher uninstalled.
> 
> Playing :Call of duty on all High FPS and Graphics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So better to enable GOS without Game Launcher?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 4, 2022)

Removed


----------



## DjSound (Nov 4, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I have no idea what it could be, but it could be some configuration update package
> 
> I reset mine to test the "minimalist" adb commands to see if there is any difference, and before doing the debloat I make sure to install the recent version of the play store settings

Click to collapse



Hi Haruu1416,
how did you solved the problem? Mine is also blocked on July 1st.

Fresh new full wiped phone and OneUi 5.0.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Hi Haruu1416,
> how did you solved the problem? Mine is also blocked on July 1st.
> 
> Fresh new full wiped phone and OneUi 5.0.

Click to collapse



I said in the post "before the debloat I made sure to install the latest version of the play store settings"

I just didn't know, I always do this every time I reset


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 5, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> De acuerdo, si tiene un administrador de archivos que tiene acceso a la carpeta android/data, extraiga el archivo que pondré aquí y luego intente instalarlo. (lo que hice fue mover los archivos de youtube y micro g sin que tengas que descargar)
> 
> Recomiendo explorar su configuración.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fthanks: 3


Haruu1416 said:


> Okay, if you have a file manager that has access to the android/data folder, extract the file that I will put here and then try to install it. (what I did was move the files from youtube and micro g without you having to download)
> 
> I recommend exploring its settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It works now thanks :3 now my mobile is even better


----------



## DjSound (Nov 5, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I said in the post "before the debloat I made sure to install the latest version of the play store settings"
> 
> I just didn't know, I always do this every time I reset

Click to collapse



Be patient, it is not clear to me when you say "install the latest version of the play store settings". Where do you download the latest version of this "settings" from?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Be patient, it is not clear to me when you say "install the latest version of the play store settings". Where do you download the latest version of this "settings" from?

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> Fthanks: 3
> 
> It works now thanks :3 now my mobile is even better

Click to collapse



I'm glad I helped you, and have a good night.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> Fthanks: 3
> 
> It works now thanks :3 now my mobile is even better

Click to collapse



A tip to reduce the cache. Go to android/data/app.revanced.android.youtube

And remove the cache folder and replace it with this corrupted file (this way it will prevent the app from caching the date)

But that doesn't completely remove the cache, it just reduces it from 400mb around a day to 70mb is an example

extract and move

It also works on regular Youtube


----------



## aashiqshajahan (Nov 5, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh After debloating most of the apps you mentioned I faced an issue while the device was on idle for 8 hours (Actually I was sleeping).
My battery drained 14% overnight even mobile data, Wifi, bluetooth etc. turned off. I am attaching the screenshots.
Please help me to find out the reason and most probably a solution too.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 5, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> SM-S901E not bad this time I think it could reach 10 hours of battery

Click to collapse



Is this basic S22? Did u used 120 hz or 60 hz display? And have you done adb commands for refresh rate?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 5, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> SM-S901E not bad this time I think it could reach 10 hours of battery

Click to collapse



Wow man u achieved it. Before u were having battery drain i guess.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> So better to enable GOS without Game Launcher?

Click to collapse



Yes but i noticed that i needed gos and booster only when i played heavy games like call of duty on higher settings. Cozz device was getting warm

Smaller nd low power games are fine without gos and all stuff


----------



## DjSound (Nov 5, 2022)

Good morning everyone,
when I do the resize of photos taken with the main camera  (9000*12000 - 108 Mpx) on whatsapp, it crash.

Attached the list of removed apps, later I restarted in recovery, cleaned cache 3 times, and repaired app.

Already searched in thread and I restored "com.samsung.android.photoremasterservice" and "com.google.android.overlay.gmsconfig.photos", then restarted in recovery, wiped cache and repaired apps.

Thank you for any help


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Yes but i noticed that i needed gos and booster only when i played heavy games like call of duty on higher settings. Cozz device was getting warm
> 
> Smaller nd low power games are fine without gos and all stuff

Click to collapse



So better to enable both Gos and Game Launcher and booster?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Good morning everyone,
> when I do the resize of photos taken with the main camera  (9000*12000 - 108 Mpx) on whatsapp, it crash.
> 
> Attached the list of removed apps, later I restarted in recovery, cleaned cache 3 times, and repaired app.
> ...

Click to collapse



The resize function is in the three dots of the photo editor, I think


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

aashiqshajahan said:


> @Hamid Chikh After debloating most of the apps you mentioned I faced an issue while the device was on idle for 8 hours (Actually I was sleeping).
> My battery drained 14% overnight even mobile data, Wifi, bluetooth etc. turned off. I am attaching the screenshots.
> Please help me to find out the reason and most probably a solution too.

Click to collapse



Have you made sure you don't have any apps running in the background in the recents tab?


----------



## DjSound (Nov 5, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> The resize function is in the three dots of the photo editor, I think

Click to collapse



Thank you for your response.

I am referring to this feature of whatsapp:



as soon as I click that button it closes whatsapp and crashes. (Crop before send)


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Obrigado por sua resposta.
> 
> Estou me referindo a esse recurso do whatsapp:
> [ ATTACH = cheio ] 5752827 [ / ATTACH ]
> assim que clico nesse botão, ele fecha o whatsapp e trava. ( Cortar antes de enviar )

Click to collapse



Oh yes, maybe the app doesn't support high quality images and you end up making a mistake

editar: To be more precise it doesn't support upscaled resolution and when it renders it's too many pixels running. That's why the crash

What a very nice and cute cafe


----------



## DjSound (Nov 5, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Oh yes, maybe the app doesn't support high quality images and you end up making a mistake
> 
> editar: To be more precise it doesn't support upscaled resolution and when it renders it's too many pixels running. That's why the crash
> 
> What a very nice and cute cafe

Click to collapse



Hahaha thank you and it was also very good .

As for whatsapp, ah I didn't know about this limitation. Can I ask you if you have a source where you read this news from? so I can look into it as well.


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 5, 2022)

Gos On 1 Hour 31 Min %17.1 Battery Consumption 
Gos Off 1 Hour 42 Min %33.8 Battery Consumption

   No Heat with Game Booster Plus Battery Save settings definitely lower battery consumption. 
I will use with gos On. 
   But if u play pubg, Genshin Impact something like games. U should test with gos balanced or max fps settings. If happening stuttering & lag Best way gos Off uninstalled.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Gos On 1 Hour 31 Min %17.1 Battery Consumption
> Gos Off 1 Hour 42 Min %33.8 Battery Consumption
> 
> No Heat with Game Booster Plus Battery Save settings definitely lower battery consumption.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly No heat at all with gos and game booster on. 

Yes m playing call of duty game  but on performance settings. No sutter or lag on highest settings also

Didn't tested on balanced/standard settings yet


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 5, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Gos On 1 Hour 31 Min %17.1 Battery Consumption
> Gos Off 1 Hour 42 Min %33.8 Battery Consumption
> 
> No Heat with Game Booster Plus Battery Save settings definitely lower battery consumption.
> ...

Click to collapse



I enabled gos, game launcher and booster plus but in Booster plus I can't see my games.. I tried to clear app data. I have to enable these commands to have gos working?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Hahaha thank you and it was also very good .
> 
> As for whatsapp, ah I didn't know about this limitation. Can I ask you if you have a source where you read this news from? so I can look into it as well.

Click to collapse



I didn't see this anywhere. this is more than obvious whatsapp is focused on messages, the META company is not investing in the issue of images in whatsapp since it is not for media but for conversation generally.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Exactly No heat at all with gos and game booster on.
> 
> Yes m playing call of duty game  but on performance settings. No sutter or lag on highest settings also
> 
> Didn't tested on balanced/standard settings yet

Click to collapse



Max frame rate? What graphic setting? 

I usually play mine on Ultra frame rate and low graphic settings with GOS & Game Booster disabled. 

I've been playing Call of Duty Mobile for about 2 years now, since S10+ and now S22 Ultra with every single configuration of Game Booster and can confirm that no matter what settings you put, the game runs better with GOS and game booster uninstalled. 

Maybe something changed in One UI 5.

I'm a highly competitive player with currently 13,000 points in Ranked Multiplayer so I do a lot of playing lol. 

For me personally, I can run the game at 120fps or 96fps and it's smooth as hell.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Max frame rate? What graphic setting?
> 
> I usually play mine on Ultra frame rate and low graphic settings with GOS & Game Booster disabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This are the settings of COD nd game booster. And yes with both uninstalled game ran super smooth

 but my s22 plus started to get warmer after 10mins so gave gos and booster a try. And after both installed it stopped to get warm even after 50mins of nonstop play

PS: game launcher is unintalled

This are the battery stats. With both enabled battery consumption is also less i think

PS : protect battery is on so 85% to 30% and small topup in between of 7%


----------



## obrobrio2000 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hi guys, I'm a S22 (base model) user. Exynos variant. I noticed that when I enable the Light Performance Profile (sem_low_heat_mode) through ADB, the phone is constantly overheating and starts lagging even during the most basic task. When deleting sem_low_heat_mode through ADB, it cools down and stops stuttering. Did this happen to anyone else too? What's your experience with sem_low_heat_mode=1 (battery-wise and performance-wise)? My guess is that that option interacts (and conflicts) in some way with Processing Speed and so this happens. Or maybe it's still not optimized for S22 series. Maybe it has Fold4 cpu's profiles in it, so it makes the phone's performance "more powerful" instead of "lighter", causing it to constantly thermal throttle. Even messing with Thermal Guardian's temp slider doesn't prevent it from throttling when sem_low_heat_mode=1. Can someone give their feedback on this? Thanks in advance!

PS: those idi*ts could've officially bring this f*cking Performance Profile on the S22 series along with OneUI 5.0 but they didn't. Hoping for OneUI 5.1. Honestly, I doubt it will ever happen at all, I feel the S22 series will remain stuck with Processing Speed.

EDIT: I'm an idi*t too, didn't notice it was already pointed out in previous posts!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> This are the settings of COD nd game booster. And yes with both uninstalled game ran super smooth
> 
> but my s22 plus started to get warmer after 10mins so gave gos and booster a try. And after both installed it stopped to get warm even after 50mins of nonstop play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you've convinced me, I'm going to try with Game Booster & GOS on. I guess they finally fixed it in One UI 5.

Awesome write-up, shoutout to you and @AndroidWars


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 5, 2022)

obrobrio2000 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a S22 (base model) user. Exynos variant. I noticed that when I enable the Light Performance Profile (low_heat_mode) through ADB, the phone is constantly overheating and starts lagging even during the most basic task. When setting it back to 0, it starts cooling down to a decent temp and stops stuttering. Did this happen to anyone else too? What's your experience with low_heat_mode=1 (battery-wise and performance-wise)? My guess is that that option interacts (and conflicts) in some way with Processing Speed and so this happens. Or maybe it's still not optimized for S22 series. Maybe it has Fold4 cpu's profiles in it, so it makes the phone's performance "more powerful" instead of "lighter", causing it to constantly thermal throttle. Even messing with Thermal Guardian's temp slider doesn't prevent it from throttling when low_heat_mode=1. Can someone give their feedback on this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: those idi*ts could've officially bring this f*cking Performance Profile on the S22 series along with OneUI 5.0 but they didn't. Hoping for OneUI 5.1. Honestly, I doubt it will ever happen at all, I feel the S22 series will remain stuck with Processing Speed.

Click to collapse



Recently found that this command causes battery drain so I recommend removing it (cause commands are on previous pages)


----------



## obrobrio2000 (Nov 5, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Recently found that this command causes battery drain so I recommend removing it (cause commands are on previous pages)

Click to collapse



I now noticed that it was already pointed out in previous posts, I'm sorry. I deleted sem_low_heat_mode and phone temp is now cool again. Thank you!


----------



## sapanag (Nov 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Well you've convinced me, I'm going to try with Game Booster & GOS on. I guess they finally fixed it in One UI 5.
> 
> Awesome write-up, shoutout to you and @AndroidWars

Click to collapse



give it a try and so share your experience. 

whereas i heard that only in s22 ultra Samsung have used some new tech for cooling system so it ever heats up even on heavy gaming.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> give it a try and so share your experience.
> 
> whereas i heard that only in s22 ultra Samsung have used some new tech for cooling system so it ever heats up even on heavy gaming.

Click to collapse



Definitely bro! I'll let you know how it goes. I'm trying to get into the Top 5000 Leaderboard rankings.

If anyone wants to play a few games together, add me!

UID: 6743217032877637633


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 6, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Un consejo para reducir el caché. Vaya a android/data/app.revanced.android.youtube
> 
> Y elimine la carpeta de caché y reemplácela con este archivo dañado (de esta manera evitará que la aplicación almacene en caché la fecha)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C


Haruu1416 said:


> A tip to reduce the cache. Go to android/data/app.revanced.android.youtube
> 
> And remove the cache folder and replace it with this corrupted file (this way it will prevent the app from caching the date)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I think it is not necessary 256gb seems to be enough for me even if I only have 80Gb left over. Do you know more about mod apks that could be useful to me?


----------



## @KraxZher (Nov 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> ¿Es este S22 básico? ¿Usaste una pantalla de 120 hz o 60 hz? ¿Y has hecho comandos adb para la frecuencia de actualización?

Click to collapse



Y I only put the ADB fix and battery saving use the mobile as usual but without games . Yes it is the basic s22


----------



## sapanag (Nov 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Definitely bro! I'll let you know how it goes. I'm trying to get into the Top 5000 Leaderboard rankings.
> 
> If anyone wants to play a few games together, add me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U look like a super pro. I just started playing 5days ago. Complete newbie .


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> *Is possible that a patch update deletes some apps from system?*
> I did october patch (HVJ5) today on my S10+ (approximately 1083 MB), in my last preset I had unistalled 276 apps, I enabled all apps before update etc etc. After update i restored my preset, of the 276 apps in the preset only 270 have been uninstalled and 3 uninstalled them from the list of disabled apps, nowhere found the other 3 missing apps at 276. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Anything new? GOS and game launcher improved ore decreased SOT?

Click to collapse



Nope, still trash, back to uninstalled


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Okay, if you have a file manager that has access to the android/data folder, extract the file that I will put here and then try to install it. (what I did was move the files from youtube and micro g without you having to download)
> 
> I recommend exploring its settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please move your conversation to DMs and remove out of topic comments


----------



## mysky911 (Nov 6, 2022)

obrobrio2000 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a S22 (base model) user. Exynos variant. I noticed that when I enable the Light Performance Profile (sem_low_heat_mode) through ADB, the phone is constantly overheating and starts lagging even during the most basic task. When deleting sem_low_heat_mode through ADB, it cools down and stops stuttering. Did this happen to anyone else too? What's your experience with sem_low_heat_mode=1 (battery-wise and performance-wise)? My guess is that that option interacts (and conflicts) in some way with Processing Speed and so this happens. Or maybe it's still not optimized for S22 series. Maybe it has Fold4 cpu's profiles in it, so it makes the phone's performance "more powerful" instead of "lighter", causing it to constantly thermal throttle. Even messing with Thermal Guardian's temp slider doesn't prevent it from throttling when sem_low_heat_mode=1. Can someone give their feedback on this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: those idi*ts could've officially bring this f*cking Performance Profile on the S22 series along with OneUI 5.0 but they didn't. Hoping for OneUI 5.1. Honestly, I doubt it will ever happen at all, I feel the S22 series will remain stuck with Processing Speed.
> 
> EDIT: I'm an idi*t too, didn't notice it was already pointed out in previous posts!

Click to collapse



I am trying sem_low_heat_mode=1 on my S22ultra Snapdragon variant..  No battery drain so far .. and it's running cooler a bit although not much battery saving i observed... will run for another few days more...
Anyone with snapdragon can try and feedback here?


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hey everyone...I'm yet another person asking for someone to kindly share the ADB commands list that is now removed from this thread. 

If it's best to DM me that works too, thanks in advance


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 6, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm yet another person asking for someone to kindly share the ADB commands list that is now removed from this thread.
> 
> If it's best to DM me that works too, thanks in advance

Click to collapse




i found only one bat command in my files, i think it was from a guy who shared these commands and the debloat list together


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

96Hz Mode Works Again​Tested S22 OneUI 5 and S20 OneUI 4.1, latest patches for each.
it's still adaptive for S22, goes down to 24hz.
Setting peak_refresh_rate to 96.0 works just fine for me


----------



## GilloLillo (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm Deleting All ADB Commands This Evening ...​Backup your stuff, don't go and delete all of them from your phone since they're all system-autogenerated.

Click to collapse



I am very sorry to have received this news as I have not participated in the group for a while.  I can say thank you and make a donation for what you have done and for what you will do again.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

GilloLillo said:


> I am very sorry to have received this news as I have not participated in the group for a while.  I can say thank you and make a donation for what you have done and for what you will do again.

Click to collapse



Much appreciated my friend


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 6, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm yet another person asking for someone to kindly share the ADB commands list that is now removed from this thread.
> 
> If it's best to DM me that works too, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I might post them back if it's this important for you guys. I just wanted to avoid bad press and beginner's faults


----------



## GilloLillo (Nov 6, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm yet another person asking for someone to kindly share the ADB commands list that is now removed from this thread.
> 
> If it's best to DM me that works too, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



they can be recovered by turning a bit in the threed, I did that, but it would certainly be useful to have them again.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I might post them back if it's this important for you guys. I just wanted to avoid bad press and beginner's faults

Click to collapse



We really need adb commands back


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I might post them back if it's this important for you guys. I just wanted to avoid bad press and beginner's faults

Click to collapse



For me you should put them back, they are really fundamental and have improved my experience so much that I really have to thank you. For those who are beginners, what they do is their own responsibility, more than warn you cannot do.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 6, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> i found only one bat command in my files, i think it was from a guy who shared these commands and the debloat list together

Click to collapse



It's my bat , i'm doing my best to update it


----------



## nocio (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 96Hz Mode Works Again​Tested S22 OneUI 5 and S20 OneUI 4.1, latest patches for each.
> it's still adaptive for S22, goes down to 24hz.
> Setting peak_refresh_rate to 96.0 works just fine for me
> 
> View attachment 5753757

Click to collapse



Is this constant 96hz or adaptive?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I might post them back if it's this important for you guys. I just wanted to avoid bad press and beginner's faults

Click to collapse



yes it's important


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 6, 2022)

I have a strange background behaviour and I can't find the apps that are causing this issue. How can I solve? Suggestions? Any adb commands or whatever?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 6, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> I have a strange background behaviour and I can't find the apps that are causing this issue. How can I solve? Suggestions? Any adb commands or whatever?

Click to collapse



U mean some apps are running in background causing drain?? Look at battery usage apps or in developer menu look at running services. Which unnecessary app is running


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 6, 2022)

sapanag said:


> U mean some apps are running in background causing drain?? Look at battery usage apps or in developer menu look at running services. Which unnecessary app is running

Click to collapse



Nothing:/


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 6, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> I have a strange background behaviour and I can't find the apps that are causing this issue. How can I solve? Suggestions? Any adb commands or whatever?

Click to collapse



Does this occur when you restart the device?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 6, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Does this occur when you restart the device?

Click to collapse



Partly. I mean, I leave it alone and I can see that the percentage just go down. 
Little o.t. do you have Find My Mobile on?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 6, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Partly. I mean, I leave it alone and I can see that the percentage just go down.
> Little o.t. do you have Find My Mobile on?

Click to collapse



This usually happens if you charge it to 100% and it takes longer to go from 100% to 95% or so on. That's why it "drains", it tries to destabilize the battery so this happens.

To answer your question, I did full debloat on my device so I also removed find my phone.

If it's not what I mentioned above, maybe you could try clear cache and repair on recovery.

edit:I confused the samsung one with the google one. But I always leave it off


----------



## leemlller (Nov 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 96Hz Mode Works Again​Tested S22 OneUI 5 and S20 OneUI 4.1, latest patches for each.
> it's still adaptive for S22, goes down to 24hz.
> Setting peak_refresh_rate to 96.0 works just fine for me
> View attachment 5753757View attachment 5753991

Click to collapse



thru adb or app?


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi everyone,
Here i have managed to get 3 hours of Screen On Time and losing only 15% of my battery , my screen was never turn off for 3 hours straight since the last full charge ,
It was 3 hours of surfing on the internet all the while of playing video & audio in the background with my device connected to a bluetooth speaker the whole time , the Device Care shows that Mx Player Pro only active for 1-2 minutes , it actually played the video & audio for 3 hours nonstop in the background .
Not to mention that i have 2 device admin apps (PDP & Disconnect) which is constanly running / operating in the background and Volume Booster GOODEV app that running 24 hours in the background , it's not shown in the Device Care but it's there in Developer Options Running Service .

What do you guys think about the battery life ? Is it bad or good enough ? Please let me know your opinion , Thanks...


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 7, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> C
> 
> Thanks, but I think it is not necessary 256gb seems to be enough for me even if I only have 80Gb left over. Do you know more about mod apks that could be useful to me?

Click to collapse



yes, but i don't know if you use these apps


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 7, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> yes, but i don't know if you use these apps

Click to collapse



dude i would like to use those apps can you share?


----------



## KayserXDA (Nov 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Hi everyone,
> Here i have managed to get 3 hours of Screen On Time and losing only 15% of my battery , my screen was never turn off for 3 hours straight since the last full charge ,
> It was 3 hours of surfing on the internet all the while of playing video & audio in the background with my device connected to a bluetooth speaker the whole time , the Device Care shows that Mx Player Pro only active for 1-2 minutes , it actually played the video & audio for 3 hours nonstop in the background .
> Not to mention that i have 2 device admin apps (PDP & Disconnect) which is constanly running / operating in the background and Volume Booster GOODEV app that running 24 hours in the background , it's not shown in the Device Care but it's there in Developer Options Running Service .
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you share what settings did you adjust to manage that SOT with that 15% battery usage?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 7, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> dude i would like to use those apps can you share?

Click to collapse



yes, but only in private


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 7, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS​- Restored some config apps (Fix Google Play System Update ?)
- Removed other unnecessary stuff


----------



## sapanag (Nov 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESETS​- Restored some config apps (Fix Google Play System Update ?)
> - Removed other unnecessary stuff

Click to collapse



hamid why have u reinstated smart switch ?? it is needed for stability of system or u using it??


----------



## Klaudas (Nov 7, 2022)

Hey guys,

Maybe you know what is wrong:

1. My call settings crashes whenever I'm trying to go to settings.

2. In game booster "Game optimisations" is greyed out.

Maybe I've uninstalled or disabled something causing this behaviour?

S21+ Exynos One UI 5

2 fixed. Found an option lol.

But call settings still keeps crashing ://


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 7, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> evet, ama bu uygulamaları kullanıp kullanmadığını bilmiyorum

Click to collapse





Haruu1416 said:


> yes, but only in private

Click to collapse



ok mate please i'm waiting


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 7, 2022)

sapanag said:


> hamid why have u reinstated smart switch ?? it is needed for stability of system or u using it??

Click to collapse



I'm using it, to get latest updates. Updates are available in Smartswitch for PC before they're OTA


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 7, 2022)

Klaudas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Maybe you know what is wrong:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore SMT


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Nov 7, 2022)

KayserXDA said:


> Could you share what settings did you adjust to manage that SOT with that 15% battery usage?

Click to collapse



I've made quite a lot of adjustments actually , but if you would like to know I'll gladly write it down for you


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I've made quite a lot of adjustments actually , but if you would like to know I'll gladly write it down for you

Click to collapse



I would like to know too


----------



## sapanag (Nov 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I've made quite a lot of adjustments actually , but if you would like to know I'll gladly write it down for you

Click to collapse



we all would love to hear. i think u got the best SOT here


----------



## KayserXDA (Nov 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I've made quite a lot of adjustments actually , but if you would like to know I'll gladly write it down for you

Click to collapse



yes, I would really like to know them


----------



## sapanag (Nov 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm using it, to get latest updates. Updates are available in Smartswitch for PC before they're OTA

Click to collapse



Ohh. So google play security patch issue is solved?? M still unable to update to latest patch.

Yesterday i restored all apps and got upgraded to october patch but after debloat its back to july patch


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Nov 7, 2022)

what happened to the adb command list at the beginning of the post? did they delete it?


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 8, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I've made quite a lot of adjustments actually , but if you would like to know I'll gladly write it down for you

Click to collapse



Eagerly waiting for you to write down


----------



## Alaunus (Nov 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I might post them back if it's this important for you guys. I just wanted to avoid bad press and beginner's faults

Click to collapse



IMO, XDA is a forum for more advanced users. Although it has regular news posts I think the main idea is to share phone mods. Beginners need to expect bad results until they are no longer beginners. That is on them and not on you.


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 8, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> IMO, XDA is a forum for more advanced users. Although it has regular news posts I think the main idea is to share phone mods. Beginners need to expect bad results until they are no longer beginners. That is on them and not on you.

Click to collapse



well said and fact


----------



## Macusercom (Nov 8, 2022)

An update to the RAM Plus mystery: On OneUI 5.0 you can disable RAM Plus entirely. However, zRAM will still be set at 3 GB if you do so (even after a reboot). And once again: `free -m` or `cat /proc/swaps` only shows zRAM (if available). The mystery continues...


----------



## sapanag (Nov 8, 2022)

Macusercom said:


> An update to the RAM Plus mystery: On OneUI 5.0 you can disable RAM Plus entirely. However, zRAM will still be set at 3 GB if you do so (even after a reboot). And once again: `free -m` or `cat /proc/swaps` only shows zRAM (if available). The mystery continues...

Click to collapse



So instead of disable again setting it to 1gb is more suitable??


----------



## Macusercom (Nov 8, 2022)

sapanag said:


> So instead of disable again setting it to 1gb is more suitable??

Click to collapse



I can't tell what the zRAM size is or if you can even set it to 1 GB manually. To be fair: disabling RAM Plus entirely made zRAM 4 GB big in OneUI 4: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...e-ui-optimization-guide.4376755/post-87651977


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 8, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​Yesterday's preset caused heat/battery drain problems for me. It's fixed now


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Yesterday's preset caused heat/battery drain problems for me. It's fixed now

Click to collapse



Which apps caused drain?


----------



## aurares (Nov 8, 2022)

In the "General Fixes>Fix Battery Leak (IMPORTANT)", how do you guys decide what to turn off and on, surely turning off a lot of these services will break features no?

Do you just go about it with the scorched earth approach? there's so many services that aren't very descriptive in what they do. I'm not sure what and what not to disable.

EDIT: Should I just go about using the "UADB-GUI>recommended" tool and remove either all google or samsung services. This is the tool in question: https://github.com/0x192/universal-android-debloater


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> i found only one bat command in my files, i think it was from a guy who shared these commands and the debloat list together

Click to collapse



Thanks for this, but I'd rather pick and chose selectivity from a list of the ADB commands instead of running this BAT file in one swoop


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 8, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Thanks for this, but I'd rather pick and chose selectivity from a list of the ADB commands instead of running this BAT file in one swoop

Click to collapse



You can change the name of the file to .txt and then get the commands one by one


----------



## skiku (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi,

Sorry if this is a bit off topic but does anyone know if any of the debloated apps makes Theme Park not working?
I already updated the app to the version that supposedly works with one Ui 5 but so far it stills gives an error.

Thanks

EDIT: nvm found the app. It was *com.samsung.android.themecenter. *I also have *com.samsung.android.dynamiclock *enabled


----------



## darek5cro (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi.
After updating my S21 Ultra to ONE UI 5/ANDROID 13 I am getting less SOT than I had.. 

Did not change anything from first page, but now my SOT decreased from 7.5h to 6.45h with same use. @Hamid Chikh or anyone else, did you tested what could cause more battery drain with this new android/one ui? 
Thnx for advices


----------



## Klaudas (Nov 9, 2022)

darek5cro said:


> Hi.
> After updating my S21 Ultra to ONE UI 5/ANDROID 13 I am getting less SOT than I had..
> 
> Did not change anything from first page, but now my SOT decreased from 7.5h to 6.45h with same use. @Hamid Chikh or anyone else, did you tested what could cause more battery drain with this new android/one ui?
> Thnx for advices

Click to collapse



If it's first or second day with new software don't worry. It will go back to normal. Atleast for me first day was rough but on second day I was getting same SOT but with perfomance increase(those new animations looks good atleast for me)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Which apps caused drain?

Click to collapse



Some config apps, i thought it would've been a good idea to restore those


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

aurares said:


> In the "General Fixes>Fix Battery Leak (IMPORTANT)", how do you guys decide what to turn off and on, surely turning off a lot of these services will break features no?
> 
> Do you just go about it with the scorched earth approach? there's so many services that aren't very descriptive in what they do. I'm not sure what and what not to disable.
> 
> EDIT: Should I just go about using the "UADB-GUI>recommended" tool and remove either all google or samsung services. This is the tool in question: https://github.com/0x192/universal-android-debloater

Click to collapse



Usually, you can't disable an important permission, also, most of the times it's obvious.
For exemple, if you remove Maps permission to location, you'll obviously won't be able to navigate using GPS. 
If you remove phone app's permission to phone calls, you'll obviously won't be able to make calls.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a bit off topic but does anyone know if any of the debloated apps makes Theme Park not working?
> I already updated the app to the version that supposedly works with one Ui 5 but so far it stills gives an error.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, edit your post and share the solution for others to see.


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 9, 2022)

darek5cro said:


> Hi.
> After updating my S21 Ultra to ONE UI 5/ANDROID 13 I am getting less SOT than I had..
> 
> Did not change anything from first page, but now my SOT decreased from 7.5h to 6.45h with same use. @Hamid Chikh or anyone else, did you tested what could cause more battery drain with this new android/one ui?
> Thnx for advices

Click to collapse



You can also clear cache and repair apps after such an update


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 9, 2022)

Anyone has problem with "Predictive back animation"?
I enable it in deverloper mode, but it show the message.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, edit your post and share the solution for others to see.

Click to collapse



If I'm not wrong lockscreen and dinamick clock apps are related to Theme Park and similar


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 9, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  **WARNING** dont change the buffeer log size, *IT DOSENT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH LOGGING*(privacy wise) its just messing with sound quality! Its some sound thing remove this from the developer option section pls!


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 9, 2022)

I just noticed this a while ago but I ended up thinking it was the damaged power button. but the problem is that there are occasions when the Power button does not respond and sometimes it works with the device working. I turned it off through the notification panel and tried to enter recovery and it worked perfectly, I was able to browse without problems and well... I have no idea what it could be.

Please if anyone knows how to fix this problem I would be very grateful.


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 9, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> I just noticed this a while ago but I ended up thinking it was the damaged power button. but the problem is that there are occasions when the Power button does not respond and sometimes it works with the device working. I turned it off through the notification panel and tried to enter recovery and it worked perfectly, I was able to browse without problems and well... I have no idea what it could be.
> 
> Please if anyone knows how to fix this problem I would be

Click to collapse



Its the qulity while recording tho


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 9, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Its the qulity while recording tho

Click to collapse



I don't understand bro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

NEW FLASH !!!​Turns out, snapdragon devices don't support some features, which were on the ADB commands list, ported from Exynos (My S22). It *might* be the reason some people had troubles.
I noted amongst those,_ cached_app_freezer _(Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options) and_ app_standby_enabled_. So please remove those with these two following commands:

_adb shell settings delete global cached_apps_freezer
adb shell settings delete global app_standby_enabled_

And if you never applied them, please, confirm that you don't have those so that i make sure they don't work on SD devices. Thanks.
You can always enable them if you want or if they're originally on your phone:

_adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer enabled
adb shell settings put global app_standby_enabled 1
_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> @Hamid Chikh  **WARNING** dont change the buffeer log size, *IT DOSENT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH LOGGING*(privacy wise) its just messing with sound quality! Its some sound thing remove this from the developer option section pls!

Click to collapse



That's not sound buffer size don't worry


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Anyone has problem with "Predictive back animation"?
> I enable it in deverloper mode, but it show the message. View attachment 5756565

Click to collapse



I don't see a problem. This is for DEVS to know, it works just fine


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW FLASH !!!​Turns out, snapdragon devices don't support some features, which were on the ADB commands, from Exynos (My S22). Might be the reason some people had troubles.
> I noted amongst those,_ cached_app_freezer _(Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options) and_ app_standby._

Click to collapse



I will donate to you AGAIN to put back the ADB commands


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW FLASH !!!​Turns out, snapdragon devices don't support some features, which were on the ADB commands, from Exynos (My S22). Might be the reason some people had troubles.
> I noted amongst those,_ cached_app_freezer _(Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options) and_ app_standby._

Click to collapse



cached_app_freezer works on my Snapdragon S22U


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I will donate to you AGAIN to put back the ADB commands

Click to collapse



We'll make it a challenge , if enough people go for it, i'll put them all back again into OP and continue improving them .


----------



## KayserXDA (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW FLASH !!!​Turns out, snapdragon devices don't support some features, which were on the ADB commands list, ported from Exynos (My S22). It *might* be the reason some people had troubles.
> I noted amongst those,_ cached_app_freezer _(Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options) and_ app_standby_enabled_. So if you have previously applied them, please remove those with these two following commands:
> 
> _adb shell settings delete global cached_apps_freezer
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an A52s with a Snapdragon 778G and I do have the option "Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options", which came available from factory. 
As for the "_app_standby_enabled" _I did apply it through ADB but I don't know if it came available from factory. Right now I can see it 2 options below "Suspend the execution of cached"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> cached_app_freezer works on my Snapdragon S22UView attachment 5756821

Click to collapse



It might be because you already applied the setting with ADB, can you try deleting the parameter and checking again if it's still there ? You can always enable it back.


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'll make it a challenge , if enough people go for donations, i'll put them all back again into OP and continue improving them .

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It might be because you already applied the setting with ADB, can you try deleting the parameter and checking again if it's still there ? You can always enable it back.

Click to collapse



It was available when I got the phone out of the box and enabled Developer Options before doing any tweaks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> It was available when I got the phone out of the box and enabled Developer Options before doing any tweaks.

Click to collapse



That's odd, S20 5G snapdragon doesn't have it


----------



## sapanag (Nov 9, 2022)

My s22 plus SD also have Suspend the execution of cached apps before applying Adb commands or debloats. 

But had nothing like app standby enabled one


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Nov 10, 2022)

I


InfamousMykol said:


> I would like to know too

Click to collapse





sapanag said:


> we all would love to hear. i think u got the best SOT here

Click to collapse





KayserXDA said:


> yes, I would really like to know them

Click to collapse





nokia_16 said:


> Eagerly waiting for you to write down

Click to collapse



I'm on it , it would be a long-form post to be honest.

The battery seems very consistent , it's about 5% for 1 Hour of SOT on average when doing some simple multitasking task like browsing & playing music with my bluetooth on


----------



## orgshooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Yes, please write it down and tell us what device it is!


----------



## KKYASIR (Nov 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW FLASH !!!​Turns out, snapdragon devices don't support some features, which were on the ADB commands list, ported from Exynos (My S22). It *might* be the reason some people had troubles.
> I noted amongst those,_ cached_app_freezer _(Suspend the execution of cached apps in dev options) and_ app_standby_enabled_. So please remove those with these two following commands:
> 
> _adb shell settings delete global cached_apps_freezer
> ...

Click to collapse



background check and cached app available in S22 ultra SD


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 10, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



excellent, please share your debloat + setting.


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's not sound buffer si

Click to collapse



Omg sorry (;


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 96Hz Mode Works Again​Tested S22 OneUI 5 and S20 OneUI 4.1, latest patches for each.
> it's still adaptive for S22, goes down to 24hz.
> Setting peak_refresh_rate to 96.0 works just fine for me
> View attachment 5753757View attachment 5753991

Click to collapse



Which is the exact adb command pls?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> 96Hz Mode Works Again​Tested S22 OneUI 5 and S20 OneUI 4.1, latest patches for each.
> it's still adaptive for S22, goes down to 24hz.
> Setting peak_refresh_rate to 96.0 works just fine for me
> View attachment 5753757View attachment 5753991

Click to collapse



My brother on his S22 (oneui5) tried to set (with setedit) this value in the system table, but Hz remain between 24 and 120, why?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 10, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> My brother on his S22 (oneui5) tried to set (with setedit) this value in the system table, but Hz remain between 24 and 120, why?

Click to collapse



try this command. We used this one on oneui 4

* adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0
 adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 96.0*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 10, 2022)

sapanag said:


> try this command. We used this one on oneui 4
> 
> * adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*
> *adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 96.0*

Click to collapse



No need to set "min" value, i was able to get it ADAPTIVE (24-96) with just "peak" command


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 10, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​Latest preset update is ROCK STABLE
ADB commands coming soon ??????


----------



## alex6600 (Nov 10, 2022)

Is someone already tried to disable Ram Plus in oneUI 5?
Does it affect performance?
Or disabling still leaves 3 GB Zram?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 10, 2022)

sapanag said:


> try this command. We used this one on oneui 4
> 
> * adb shell settings put system peak_refresh_rate 96.0*
> *adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 96.0*

Click to collapse



Ill'try thx


----------



## Djsemp89 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Latest preset update is ROCK STABLE
> ADB commands coming soon ??????

Click to collapse



Please Hamid upload the adb commands. Or DM them if possible so I can save this time


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 11, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted. Oswald Boelcke}_
I think u should only reset, It happened the same on my brother' S22 some update ago


----------



## paul222008 (Nov 11, 2022)

deleted


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 11, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> is there another way then reset? I have too many apps signed in and data too

Click to collapse



I tried few things but without settings and adb working I couldn't do anything, I couldn't even turn on the wifi. You can try with someone' system.apk, I hope it will work


----------



## Chrisnik (Nov 11, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please share your debloat list and settings bro.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 11, 2022)

Seems like I only can disable gos. 
Everytime I uninstall it by ADB appcontrol, it'll reappear after a time.


----------



## paul222008 (Nov 11, 2022)

deleted


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 11, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Seems like I only can disable gos.
> Everytime I uninstall it by ADB appcontrol, it'll reappear after a time.

Click to collapse



Yes On Android 12 u can disable GOS
On Android 13 u can uninstall GOS


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No need to set "min" value, i was able to get it ADAPTIVE (24-96) with just "peak" command

Click to collapse



is it possible to use this command to downgrade to adaptive 48hz on s21 ultra?


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 12, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes On Android 12 u can disable GOS
> On Android 13 u can uninstall GOS

Click to collapse



but I have android 13.


----------



## lusui (Nov 12, 2022)

подскажите есть смысл отключить RAM+ на s22 ultra ???


----------



## DjSound (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi everyone,
i followed oneui5 preset in first page, but have this problem:






Any Idea how to solve? It stucks on "secure keyboard opening" . 
Already tried to uninstall. clear cache, wipe, repair app etc.

Thank you!


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 12, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Hi everyone,
> i followed oneui5 preset in first page, but have this problem:
> 
> View attachment 5759069
> ...

Click to collapse



Prova a riabilitare tutte le app, fai clear cache e repair apps e configura. Ci sono varie funzioni samsung che vanno configurate prima di fare il debloat, come Samsung Pass, Battito cardiaco in SHealt, bixby e altri.

Try re-enabling all apps, clear cache and repair apps and configure. There are various samsung functions that must be configured before debloating, such as Samsung Pass, Heartbeat in SHealt, bixby and others.


----------



## DjSound (Nov 12, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Prova a riabilitare tutte le app, fai clear cache e repair apps e configura. Ci sono varie funzioni samsung che vanno configurate prima di fare il debloat, come Samsung Pass, Battito cardiaco in SHealt, bixby e altri.
> 
> Try re-enabling all apps, clear cache and repair apps and configure. There are various samsung functions that must be configured before debloating, such as Samsung Pass, Heartbeat in SHealt, bixby and others.

Click to collapse



Ok i will try, thank you


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 12, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Ok i will try, thank you

Click to collapse



Let me know


----------



## DjSound (Nov 12, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Let me know

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm!

Really annoying as a procedure but solved it. Probably there is some specific package that is required for these configurations.

Anyway Thank you 


EDIT: But now I'm afraid to remove the packages from the list on the first page again


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 12, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Worked like a charm!
> 
> Really annoying as a procedure but solved it. Probably there is some specific package that is required for these configurations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you have configured the samsung apps you can disable all bloatware without problems, except some packages like Samsung account, those related to Samsung Pass (authfw or something similar) ecc..


----------



## DjSound (Nov 12, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Once you have configured the samsung apps you can disable all bloatware without problems, except some packages like Samsung account, those related to Samsung Pass (authfw or something similar) ecc..

Click to collapse



Ok done again, seems everythings ok 

Thank you again


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 12, 2022)

DjSound said:


> Ok done again, seems everythings ok
> 
> Thank you again

Click to collapse



Np bro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 12, 2022)

Restore everything , continue this setup, then debloat again. As stated in OP, debloating should only be done after setup 


DjSound said:


> Hi everyone,
> i followed oneui5 preset in first page, but have this problem:
> 
> View attachment 5759069
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

ANDROID AUTOMATIC OPTIMIZATIONS​



Turns out, Android will automatically *boost apps* (Compile for Speed-profile) when device is *idle*, *fully charged* and *charging*.
*SOURCE*

Also, it says that starting from *Android 14*, all apps will be Speed-profile filtered.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

Light Performance Mode (From Z series)​*Some people are claiming it works for Galaxy S22*, which a lot of us already tested for weeks and results were all over the place, from placebo, positive and negative.
So i'd like to give it a chance and invite you all to try it once again, and report back, please. Thank you.
Testing includes benchmarks, SOT (controlled) and small bursts of app consumption, feel free to do one or more of these.

Enable LPM​_adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 1_
Disable LPM​_adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode 0_
Remove LPM parameter (default)​_adb shell settings delete global sem_low_heat_mode_


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light Performance Mode (From Z series)​*Some people are claiming it works for Galaxy S22*, which a lot of us already tested for weeks and results were all over the place, from placebo, positive and negative.
> So i'd like to give it a chance and invite you all to try it once again, and report back, please. Thank you.
> Testing includes benchmarks, SOT (controlled) and small bursts of app consumption, feel free to do one or more of these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works on oneui 4.1?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light Performance Mode (From Z series)​*Some people are claiming it works for Galaxy S22*, which a lot of us already tested for weeks and results were all over the place, from placebo, positive and negative.
> So i'd like to give it a chance and invite you all to try it once again, and report back, please. Thank you.
> Testing includes benchmarks, SOT (controlled) and small bursts of app consumption, feel free to do one or more of these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on oneui 4.1 it didnt for me. Lets see if it works on One ui 5


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

Android 12 Kernel in Android 13?​I just realized, Samsung is still using *Android 12 kernel* in the latest stable build of *Android 13 One UI 5*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

LIGHT DEBLOAT PRESET​This is just a *test*, but since a lot of you asked for it, i tried making one. You guys already know, it's impossible to make the *PERFECT *preset for *EVERYONE *at the *SAME TIME*, since to each their needs and priorities. You can start here and add/remove stuff !


----------



## sapanag (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Android 12 Kernel in Android 13?​I just realized, Samsung is still using *Android 12 kernel* in the latest stable build of *Android 13 One UI 5*

Click to collapse



I saw them using old kernels in beta but as per leaks it said official version will be on latest kernels. But this is step back


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> LIGHT DEBLOAT PRESET​This is just a *test*, but since a lot of you asked for it, i tried making one. You guys already know, it's impossible to make the *PERFECT *preset for *EVERYONE *at the *SAME TIME*, since to each their needs and priorities. You can start here and add/remove stuff !

Click to collapse



I actually am getting better experience with this debloat preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I saw them using old kernels in beta but as per leaks it said official version will be on latest kernels. But this is step back

Click to collapse



Might be the reason November patch took so long ? The real full update might be coming soon


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 13, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
- New *S1 *& *S2 *presets introduced for Level 1 & 2 Debloating !

*I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*

- Save your current preset (in case you'd want to go back to it)
- Restore everything
- Apply new preset (obviously uncheck what you need)
- Test for 48-72h, and* REPORT BACK PLEASE*


----------



## nocio (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
> - New *STABLE *preset is introduced and *IT* *IS AMAZING *! It's light, stable and until now, i'm having literally *NO HEAT/BATTERY PROBLEMS !*
> 
> *I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid, in this preset do you keep Samsung phone, contacts and messages app or did you remove it?

Also, can you please elaborate why you prefer to use Google phone and message?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Might be the reason November patch took so long ? The real full update might be coming soon

Click to collapse



yes actual proper android 13 is on Nov patch. Even users complain of battery issue with stable update which will be fixed on Nov update


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
> - New *STABLE *preset is introduced and *IT* *IS AMAZING *! It's light, stable and until now, i'm having literally *NO HEAT/BATTERY PROBLEMS !*
> 
> *I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll test on my S10+ oneui 4.1


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 14, 2022)

Honestly I think we just should remove apps that running on background. Remove the others only help gaining a small disk space but make some functions broken
Now my preset has 121 apps.


----------



## Djsemp89 (Nov 14, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Honestly I think we just should remove apps that running on background. Remove the others only help gaining a small disk space but make some functions broken
> Now my preset has 121 apps.

Click to collapse



Can you share your preset please?


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
> - New *STABLE *preset is introduced and *IT* *IS AMAZING *! It's light, stable and until now, i'm having literally *NO HEAT/BATTERY PROBLEMS !*
> 
> *I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*
> ...

Click to collapse



will test and update. Going to reinstall my s22 ultra (Snapdragon) and will apply this preset once my device is configured for full use. Also along with this preset have you used any adb command for google core and low heat mode?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> will test and update. Going to reinstall my s22 ultra (Snapdragon) and will apply this preset once my device is configured for full use. Also along with this preset have you used any adb command for google core and low heat mode?

Click to collapse


These are the only ADB Commands i applied starting from yesterday, after a CLEAN FLASH AND NO RESTORE


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

ANDROID SYSTEM INTELLIGENCE​Do you guys get the same when viewing *the app in the PlayStore*?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Honestly I think we just should remove apps that running on background. Remove the others only help gaining a small disk space but make some functions broken
> Now my preset has 121 apps.

Click to collapse



That's what STABLE preset is about


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Allow Window-Level Blurs​What i find odd is that the setting actually exists, but is hidden. We already know how to set it using ADB but I'm wondering why Samsung would deprive us from an option this powerful.

Disable Android 13 Blur:​adb shell settings put global disable_window_blurs 1

Default:​_adb shell settings delete global disable_window_blurs_


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 14, 2022)

The dialer's code *#0228# doesn't workshop anymore in my S10+ (instead of *#9900#), I enabled all apps, did clear cache and repair apps but it didn't change a thing. How to fix?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

ADB COMMANDS I'M USING NOW​After a Clean install (No restore) i started from scratch to create a new and safe list of ADB commands, i'm slowly adding step by step some that i find useful and SAFE.
Here's what i have applied UNTIL NOW, this list is going to be updated as i add more overtime (If i do) to TEST new stuff.

Device name​adb shell settings put secure bluetooth_name H-banGG
adb shell settings put global device_name H-banGG
adb shell settings put global synced_account_name H-banGG

System​adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250
adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250
adb shell settings put secure accessibility_captioning_font_scale 0.7
adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0

Disable Blur​adb shell wm disable-blur
adb shell settings put global disable_window_blurs 1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> The dialer's code *#0228# doesn't workshop anymore in my S10+ (instead of *#9900#), I enabled all apps, did clear cache and repair apps but it didn't change a thing. How to fix?

Click to collapse



You said it yourself, if you restored everything and still didn't work, that's a Samsung problem.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You said it yourself, if you restored everything and still didn't work, that's a Samsung problem.

Click to collapse



Doesn't it work for you too?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Google Play Services Battery Drain​So it seems i'm having *GMS *causing some *battery leak*, which is totally normal after a *fresh flash*. What i do is i uninstall these 3 apps using *AppControl *while checking* clean app data*, then restore them, then reboot. I get asked 

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

#EXPLAINED - List of App Packages​
*GITHUB*
*ALLIANCE*

_Adding more ..._


----------



## VinTaco (Nov 14, 2022)

I now have this blank bar on my screen where the nav buttons would be, and nothing fills that space. What do I do to revert this? It's like 1cm of space right at the bottom. On OneUI 5 and I can't recall what I changed to get this, and it's now bothering me.

Sorry for my lack of paying attention.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 14, 2022)

VinTaco said:


> I now have this blank bar on my screen where the nav buttons would be, and nothing fills that space. What do I do to revert this? It's like 1cm of space right at the bottom. On OneUI 5 and I can't recall what I changed to get this, and it's now bothering me.
> 
> Sorry for my lack of paying attention.

Click to collapse



Just restore "3 navigation buttons" or use gesture feature.


----------



## VinTaco (Nov 14, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Just restore "3 navigation buttons" or use gesture feature.

Click to collapse



I have only ever used gestures, I removed the buttons when I got the phone.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
> - New *S1* & *S2 *presets introduced for Level 1 and Level 2 Debloating !
> 
> *I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*
> ...

Click to collapse



New debloat levels


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> New debloat levels

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

i will test out later today your presets. One question whats is Level 1 or level 2? Or whats the difference?
Do you want more details like our Smartphone Models (with chip exynos or Snapdragon?) firmware etc so its maybe easier to find out whats better (i know its often personalized but its maybe a good way for other users)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Enhanced Processing​I was checking my GF's *S20 5G SD865* and it's miles faster than my S22. I checked the parameters and found that it doesn't have/support _enhanced_processing_. So for testing purposes, i deleted the otherwise default line of parameter from my phone and it's a lot better now. Might be placebo, since I'm only testing, but the results are promising up until now.

It seems the "*optimised*" mode is the hold back here, i set mine back to optimised, deleted the parameter using the following command, then rebooted:
_adb shell settings delete global enhanced_processing_


----------



## skiku (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enhanced Processing​I was checking my GF's *S20 5G SD865* and it's miles faster than my S22. I checked the parameters and found that it doesn't support _enhanced_processing_. So for testing purposes, i deleted the otherwise default line of parameter from my phone and it's a lot better now. Might be placebo, since I'm only testing, but the results are promising up until now.

Click to collapse



This one global "enhanced_processing"? 
Isn't this command the one that controls the "optemized", "high" and "maximum" processing speed? 
Just asking before I mess up my phone, I wanna try that too


----------



## sapanag (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ANDROID SYSTEM INTELLIGENCE​Do you guys get the same when viewing *the app in the PlayStore*?
> View attachment 5761009

Click to collapse



same here for me


----------



## sapanag (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- Old *OneUI5 *has been renamed to *EXTREME *preset now
> - New *S1 *& *S2 *presets introduced for Level 1 & 2 Debloating !
> 
> *I want you guys all to PLEASE TRY IT:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like a fresh start. But we really needed Light debloat. which i was melding since weeks as per my usage.. Now i think new users will face less issues after debloating


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

skiku said:


> This one global "enhanced_processing"?
> Isn't this command the one that controls the "optemized", "high" and "maximum" processing speed?
> Just asking before I mess up my phone, I wanna try that too

Click to collapse



Yep, i removed it


----------



## sapanag (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enhanced Processing​I was checking my GF's *S20 5G SD865* and it's miles faster than my S22. I checked the parameters and found that it doesn't support _enhanced_processing_. So for testing purposes, i deleted the otherwise default line of parameter from my phone and it's a lot better now. Might be placebo, since I'm only testing, but the results are promising up until now.
> 
> It seems the "optimised" mode is the hold back here

Click to collapse


 means??

U mean high performance?? in my s22 when i switch to high mode. Enhanced processing turns 2 and cpu responsiveness turn's 1


----------



## skiku (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yep, i removed it

Click to collapse



Just tried it and, after deleting, I changed from high to optimize and it re-appeared.


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> New debloat levels

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

i use the second level preset now for testing.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

sapanag said:


> means??
> 
> U mean high performance?? in my s22 when i switch to high mode. Enhanced processing turns 2 and cpu responsiveness turn's 1

Click to collapse



No, we already explained that. High get's enhanced processing to 1, and maximum get it to 2 with cpu responsiveness to 1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

skiku said:


> Just tried it and, after deleting, I changed from high to optimize and it re-appeared.

Click to collapse



I set it back to optimised, removed the parameter, and rebooted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Enhanced Processing​I was checking my GF's *S20 5G SD865* and it's miles faster than my S22. I checked the parameters and found that it doesn't have/support _enhanced_processing_. So for testing purposes, i deleted the otherwise default line of parameter from my phone and it's a lot better now. Might be placebo, since I'm only testing, but the results are promising up until now.
> 
> It seems the "*optimised*" mode is the hold back here, i set mine back to optimised, deleted the parameter using the following command, then rebooted:
> _adb shell settings delete global enhanced_processing_

Click to collapse



Here's the command to delete if you want to test. Default is obviously 0


----------



## sapanag (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> No, we already explained that. High get's enhanced processing to 1, and maximum get it to 2 with cpu responsiveness to 1

Click to collapse



delete


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

sapanag said:


> On s22+ SD :high mode turns enhanced processing to 2. I was testing it past week cozz i heard on reddit that high mode improves battery life. I ran "get" command 2-3times on high mode turned on and off and enhanced processing was 2 always when on and 0 when optimised

Click to collapse



Okay, then if you set it to maximum, what do you get ?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Okay, then if you set it to maximum, what do you get ?

Click to collapse



ohh man. I used Maximum only. got confused with High and max. My bad 

sorry for confusion


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ANDROID SYSTEM INTELLIGENCE​Do you guys get the same when viewing *the app in the PlayStore*?
> View attachment 5761009

Click to collapse



Only pixel phone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 14, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Only pixel phone

Click to collapse



It's still preinstalled on Samsung phones


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's still preinstalled on Samsung phones

Click to collapse



I didn't know, I thought he was exclusive to pixels with a12


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 15, 2022)

i find im getting better batterylife with this and stable debloat on my s22 ultra sd


Hamid Chikh said:


> Light Performance Mode (From Z series)​*Some people are claiming it works for Galaxy S22*, which a lot of us already tested for weeks and results were all over the place, from placebo, positive and negative.
> So i'd like to give it a chance and invite you all to try it once again, and report back, please. Thank you.
> Testing includes benchmarks, SOT (controlled) and small bursts of app consumption, feel free to do one or more of these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 15, 2022)

i still have all your old adb commands should i reinstall and only install those ones in the screen shot?


Hamid Chikh said:


> These are the only ADB Commands i applied starting from yesterday, after a CLEAN FLASH AND NO RESTORE
> View attachment 5761013

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS​- *S1 *is the least debloating i could imagine
- *S2 *is the middle ground (my current config)
- *Extreme *is the most apps you can remove without the phone going into bootloop.
Check them out in OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESETS​- *S1 *is the least extreme
> - *S2 *is the middle ground (my current config)
> - *Extreme *is the most apps you can remove without the phone going into bootloop.
> Check them out in OP

Click to collapse


Latest *S2 preset* update is *ROCK SOLID*, less heat is generated and battery is better. Wondering why ? Turns out Samsung packs some security services that consume power under "Android System" entry, when taken off, the phone is miles better.
Also, *low heat mode* seems to have an effect (placebo?), but only when *GOS *is enabled


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Latest *S2 preset* update is *ROCK SOLID*, less heat is generated and battery is better. Wondering why ? Turns out Samsung packs some security services that consume power under "Android System" entry, when taken off, the phone is miles better.
> Also, *low heat mode* seems to have an effect (placebo?), but only when *GOS *is enabled

Click to collapse


*Low heat mode *is only for oneui 5 or also for oneui 4.1?


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 15, 2022)

where are all of the adb commands tho?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> where are all of the adb commands tho?

Click to collapse



One or two pages back


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 15, 2022)

Question, to get back split screen view which app do I restore?


----------



## stepinac (Nov 15, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> Question, to get back split screen view which app do I restore?

Click to collapse



com.samsung.android.app.appsedge


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

Is this a bug or is there an app responsible for this ? I never had this show up I'm not even charging. SDHMS isn't removed


----------



## Lurien (Nov 15, 2022)

Ive been away from this thread for a bit. Are these new presets ok for the snapdragon S22 ultra? Thanks.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Light Performance Mode (From Z series)​*Some people are claiming it works for Galaxy S22*, which a lot of us already tested for weeks and results were all over the place, from placebo, positive and negative.
> So i'd like to give it a chance and invite you all to try it once again, and report back, please. Thank you.
> Testing includes benchmarks, SOT (controlled) and small bursts of app consumption, feel free to do one or more of these.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


I'm giving up on this, until (if) Samsung makes it officially available in settings, i'm not enabling this again. I deleted the parameter all together.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm going BACK to Extreme Debloat Preset​I really tried to settle for a balanced preset (S2), but my phone started acting out all of a sudden, it drained 25% in half an hour, and* showing i was charging even tho i wasn't*, which is inacceptable.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm going BACK to Extreme Debloat Preset​I really tried to settle for a balanced preset (S2), but my phone started acting out all of a sudden, it drained 25% in half an hour, and* showing i was charging even tho i wasn't*, which is inacceptable.

Click to collapse



I think you should do a factory reset


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm going BACK to Extreme Debloat Preset​I really tried to settle for a balanced preset (S2), but my phone started acting out all of a sudden, it drained 25% in half an hour, and* showing i was charging even tho i wasn't*, which is inacceptable.

Click to collapse



Same issuue here with charging with these preset .. I think i use the my backed up preset from your.

Its crazy if i use mobile data ( i use only the LTE /3g/2g)   My battery is draining so fast then .. With wifi its okay ..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Same issuue here with charging with these preset .. I think i use the my backed up preset from your.
> 
> Its crazy if i use mobile data ( i use only the LTE /3g/2g)   My battery is draining so fast then .. With wifi its okay ..

Click to collapse



+1 here, data KILLS the battery for some reason. That's why i went back to Extreme preset. It's either this, or restore everything. Share yours, I'll merge it with current one if anything is new


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET​- Moved back to Extreme preset (coupled with high performance mode and cpu responsiveness)
- Restored wallpaper and material you stuff to Extreme preset
- Restored *SmartFPSAdjuster*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I think you should do a factory reset

Click to collapse



It's not about that, since i did that 2 days ago


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's not about that, since i did that 2 days ago

Click to collapse



battery leaks may happen because some services still run while some other services/files needed for them were removed


----------



## mascian (Nov 16, 2022)

After debloat I do not see the new multitasking gesture 



 can anyone tell me which files to restore?
Thx


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 16, 2022)

Suspend execution of cached apps on this samsung phone with this specs. explan.


----------



## sonnguyen.vn (Nov 16, 2022)

I broken swipe to split screen. What wrrong?

Found mistake:

```
com.samsung.android.app.appsedge
```


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

mascian said:


> After debloat I do not see the new multitasking gesture
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore everything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

sonnguyen.vn said:


> I broken swipe to split screen. What wrrong?

Click to collapse



Search the thread


----------



## mascian (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything

Click to collapse



Meaning? Are you saying you don't know so I have to try one by one?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESET​- Moved back to Extreme preset (coupled with high performance mode and cpu responsiveness)
> - Restored wallpaper and material you stuff to Extreme preset
> - Restored *SmartFPSAdjuster*

Click to collapse



why smartfpsadjuster restored?? I thought it was related to game fps adjusting??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

sapanag said:


> why smartfpsadjuster restored?? I thought it was related to game fps adjusting??

Click to collapse


You're right, I just noticed it causes framedrops when videocalling. This app is going DOWN !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

Graphics Driver Settings​Anyone tried disabling this setting? I thought since i removed the driver app, i might as well disable this. Testing for battery improvements.


----------



## rodken (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Graphics Driver Settings​​Anyone tried disabling this setting? I thought since i removed the driver app, i might as well disable this. Testing for battery improvements.

Click to collapse



Any feature or component not used or turned off within Android _especially Samsung,_ should save battery life. This specific feature is often not in use anyways, since it requires the gaming app `GOS` to have designed their product to use those types of custom drivers for graphics.

Verdict - the usage and benefits are a mixed bag.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

Suspend Execution of Cached Apps (Cached_Apps_Freezer)​I'm testing *DISABLING *this setting (*Default*) to gain more flexibility and smoothness in *MULTITASKING*.
I've seen some devices that don't have this option and are *FAST AS HELL* when *loading apps* and *keeping apps in memory*. Obviously, this doesn't come for free, you'll *pay with battery*, it's your choice.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Graphics Driver Settings​Anyone tried disabling this setting? I thought since i removed the driver app, i might as well disable this. Testing for battery improvements.
> View attachment 5762937

Click to collapse



So in exynos variant you removed game driver?? I never removed on my SD variant

I should give it a try.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

sapanag said:


> So in exynos variant you removed game driver?? I never removed on my SD variant
> 
> I should give it a try.

Click to collapse



It's clearly labeled "game driver ex2200", and it has been on the preset for a long time now


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 16, 2022)

November Patch update​Anyone received the update ? They're saying it's rolling out in US.
I was expecting a HUGE update with all this delay and especially the problems recurring in the first build of OneUI 5. They might be saving any ground breaking news for the 5.1 version (S23 series)


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 16, 2022)

+1 here, data KILLS the battery for some reason. That's why i went back to Extreme preset. It's either this, or restore everything. Share yours, I'll merge it with current one if anything is new


Hamid Chikh said:


> +1 here, data KILLS the battery for some reason. That's why i went back to Extreme preset. It's either this, or restore everything. Share yours, I'll merge it with current one if anything is new

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

here my preset. i try now your new preset.


----------



## insestito (Nov 16, 2022)

Maked extreme debloat on Beyond ROM, thanks


----------



## sapanag (Nov 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's clearly labeled "game driver ex2200", and it has been on the preset for a long time now

Click to collapse



Ohh i never knew. As SD version have different game driver so it never showed up on adbcontrol app.

Removed it now. Will try to play games to see any changes


----------



## cpper (Nov 16, 2022)

I just got a S21 FE and first thing I want to do is to get rid of bloatware and optimize the phone. Is it enough to read & follow the original post or should I go through all 293 pages of this post?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 16, 2022)

cpper said:


> I just got a S21 FE and first thing I want to do is to get rid of bloatware and optimize the phone. Is it enough to read & follow the original post or should I go through all 293 pages of this post?

Click to collapse



Enough to read OP. Just follow all the procedure mentioned and check through the apps and untick the apps you need  while debloating. 

Thats it all good


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi guys when I search for anything in settings nothing comes up, missing app perhaps?


----------



## Patofety (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, can someone help me to get a fully functional DEX mode? I get it working without the bottom bar(whith the clock, notifications...) enabling this packages:

com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
com.sec.android.app.desktoplauncher
com.samsung.desktopsystemui
FACM

Anyone know how to get the bottom bar back?


----------



## Arjunpvl (Nov 17, 2022)

insestito said:


> Maked extreme debloat on Beyond ROM, thanks

Click to collapse



Can u please share some details about the rom?


----------



## mysky911 (Nov 17, 2022)

Patofety said:


> Hi, can someone help me to get a fully functional DEX mode? I get it working without the bottom bar(whith the clock, notifications...) enabling this packages:
> 
> com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
> com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
> ...

Click to collapse



try com.sec.android.dexsystemui if you debloated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> Hi guys when I search for anything in settings nothing comes up, missing app perhaps?

Click to collapse



If you apply Extreme preset, it works. So it might be something you added on top of the preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Arjunpvl said:


> Can u please share some details about the rom?

Click to collapse



Not here buddy


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Patofety said:


> Hi, can someone help me to get a fully functional DEX mode? I get it working without the bottom bar(whith the clock, notifications...) enabling this packages:
> 
> com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
> com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
> ...

Click to collapse



"Dex" "Desk" are all what comes to mind


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Instant Notifications​Is there any known app that's responsible for Notifications ? I have no apps in sleeping, cached apps freezer disabled, and still get apps sleeping on me !! Like i open whatsapp and all the notifications drop suddenly !


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Instant Notifications​Is there any known app that's responsible for Notifications ? I have no apps in sleeping, cached apps freezer disabled, and still get apps sleeping on me !! Like i open whatsapp and all the notifications drop suddenly !

Click to collapse



A lot of apps use google cloud messaging for push notifications (whatsapp too) so it is a problem with google play services I think


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> A lot of apps use google cloud messaging for push notifications (whatsapp too) so it is a problem with google play services I think

Click to collapse



That's odd, i certainly did not remove that. Can't be the same app responsible for GPSU tho


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's odd, i certainly did not remove that. Can't be the same app responsible for GPSU tho
> 
> View attachment 5763669

Click to collapse



I think google services framework also was responsible for GCM. I had that problem a couple of times in the past but that was years ago. I don't know if it is fixed already or if people still encounter it because of google cloud messaging.


----------



## abu46 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Instant Notifications​Is there any known app that's responsible for Notifications ? I have no apps in sleeping, cached apps freezer disabled, and still get apps sleeping on me !! Like i open whatsapp and all the notifications drop suddenly !

Click to collapse



I have the same issue, and i am on S2 preset!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

abu46 said:


> I have the same issue, and i am on S2 preset!

Click to collapse



No idea what's going on here


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Instant Notifications​Is there any known app that's responsible for Notifications ? I have no apps in sleeping, cached apps freezer disabled, and still get apps sleeping on me !! Like i open whatsapp and all the notifications drop suddenly !

Click to collapse



Do they all say "Allowed" like this?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do they all say "Allowed" like this? View attachment 5763797

Click to collapse



Hey Kriss, it's q delay problem. They do show up, but not "instantaneously"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Battery Calibration​

Remember this app ? I thought i'd give it a shot again


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Instant Notifications​Is there any known app that's responsible for Notifications ? I have no apps in sleeping, cached apps freezer disabled, and still get apps sleeping on me !! Like i open whatsapp and all the notifications drop suddenly !

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

i use your extreme preset no problems here with instant messages. Like whatsapp E-Mail etc..

I had the same Problem long long time ago .. Idk whats going in, but it was really strange.. My fix for that was i put it in deep sleep then standby then removed completly from any section there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> i use your extreme preset no problems here with instant messages. Like whatsapp E-Mail etc..
> 
> I had the same Problem long long time ago .. Idk whats going in, but it was really strange.. My fix for that was i put it in deep sleep then standby then removed completly from any section there

Click to collapse



Great idea ! Amazing


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Great idea ! Amazing

Click to collapse



You are welcome bro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix Battery Leak (IMPORTANT)

Click to collapse


*UPDATED OP*​- Added instructions for fixing a weird battery leak bug
- Added instructions to fix Notifications (Thanks to @mcdotcom for the suggestion)
- Added calibration app


----------



## Haruu1416 (Nov 17, 2022)

Good afternoon, has anyone found the fix for the google system services issue?


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Add *ALL YOUR APPS* to the *sleeping apps* list, then to the *deep sleeping apps*, then to the *never sleep apps*, then *remove all the apps from all the lists*.

Click to collapse



One question for that hamid. Then is no app in the deep sleep section right? If not, why? Its only for me for understanding.


----------



## Lurien (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED OP
> - Added instructions for fixing a weird battery leak bug
> 
> - Added calibration app
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Alaunus said:


> There is this really annoying thing with call volume. The initial beeping/music is really loud but then the voice volume during the call is really quiet. When I increase the volume to hear the other person in the initial call, in the next call the beeping sound/music is so loud it blows a hole through my ear drum. Is there a setting to fix that?

Click to collapse



Please, delete your comment, it's out of topic


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Good afternoon, has anyone found the fix for the google system services issue?

Click to collapse



What issue ? What is google system service ?


----------



## OlehDokuka (Nov 17, 2022)

I see that 'put unused apps to sleep' configuration was removed. Do we need to keep it enabled or disabled?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> One question for that hamid. Then is no app in the deep sleep section right? If not, why? Its only for me for understanding.

Click to collapse


@Lurien 
Fixed OP instructions, now under Samsung fixes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

OlehDokuka said:


> I see that 'put unused apps to sleep' configuration was removed. Do we need to keep it enabled or disabled?

Click to collapse



I have it disabled to avoid notifications problems.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Put unused apps to sleep: *DISABLED*

Click to collapse





OlehDokuka said:


> I see that 'put unused apps to sleep' configuration was removed. Do we need to keep it enabled or disabled?

Click to collapse



There you go


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> There you go

Click to collapse



Hehe now i understand it


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 18, 2022)

Just got ONE UI 5 for 7 days. Below is my experience after some tweak + debloat (around 140 apps):
- UI smoother and faster, but I don't really like faster animation.
- I don't know if smoother is the cause, but I feel UI drains more battery than before (when I'm in settings or homepage).
- Battery when using app is good. It takes around 5-6% for 1 hour in youtube, with facebook is about 7-8%.
- Not ever feel overheat.


----------



## Patofety (Nov 18, 2022)

mysky911 said:


> try com.sec.android.dexsystemui if you debloated

Click to collapse



I don't have it, I'm at the lastest update



Hamid Chikh said:


> "Dex" "Desk" are all what comes to mind

Click to collapse



I installed all "Dex" and "Desk" and it doesn't work, any more ideas?


----------



## Alaunus (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, delete your comment, it's out of topic

Click to collapse



I only asked here because I though there might be an adb command which might be able to fix the issue. Sure, I will delete the comment.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Just got ONE UI 5 for 7 days. Below is my experience after some tweak + debloat (around 140 apps):
> - UI smoother and faster, but I don't really like faster animation.
> - I don't know if smoother is the cause, but I feel UI drains more battery than before (when I'm in settings or homepage).
> - Battery when using app is good. It takes around 5-6% for 1 hour in youtube, with facebook is about 7-8%.
> - Not ever feel overheat.

Click to collapse



Animations speed can be changed
Battery drain is a software issue


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

S22 November Super Update​It's finally out, they say it's supposed to streamline the whole system with stability and speed


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Animations speed can be changed
> Battery drain is a software issue

Click to collapse



If I choose 1.5x in developer mode, it'll be too show. I like a slower animation and has a bit bounce, somethings like in iphone or oppo.
About battery, I don't find any possible cause. Just the feeling when the screen is in homepage or setting, the battery drains fast than before. In overall, the battery life not much different compare with one ui 4.


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 18, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> If I choose 1.5x in developer mode, it'll be too show. I like a slower animation and has a bit bounce, somethings like in iphone or oppo.
> About battery, I don't find any possible cause. Just the feeling when the screen is in homepage or setting, the battery drains fast than before. In overall, the battery life not much different compare with one ui 4.

Click to collapse



follow this guide; 
Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
- Remove SIM before first boot
- Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
- DON'T use Smart Switch
- Reboot, then insert SIM
- Continue setup after reboot


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 18, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> follow this guide;
> Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I don't think the problem is big enough for me to do a factory reset.
I still get around 7-8h sot (likey the same with one ui 4.1, and I using protect battery 85%).
But I just feel that the new UI is a bit drain battery than before.


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 18, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> No. I don't think the problem is big enough for me to do a factory reset.
> I still get around 7-8h sot (likey the same with one ui 4.1, and I using protect battery 85%).
> But I just feel that the new UI is a bit drain battery than before.

Click to collapse



As I said, if you format the phone clean and offline, your battery will definitely go better. I tested it myself.


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> S22 November Super Update​It's finally out, they say it's supposed to streamline the whole system with stability and speed
> View attachment 5764519

Click to collapse



I must waiting.. Give us please your opinion with these update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> As I said, if you format the phone clean and offline, your battery will definitely go better. I tested it myself.

Click to collapse



People don't realise the difference it makes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I must waiting.. Give us please your opinion with these update

Click to collapse










						삼성전자, ‘맞춤형 경험·보안 기능 강화’ One UI 5 업데이트 확대 실시
					

삼성전자가 구글 안드로이드13을 적용한 갤럭시 소프트웨어 플랫폼 ‘One UI 5’의 업데이트를 다양한 모바일 라인업에 확대 실시한다. ‘One UI 5’는 사용자 개개인에 최적화된 모바일 경험을 제공하기 위해 맞춤 설정 기능을 강화하는




					news.samsung.com
				



Samsung is going hard this year


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I must waiting.. Give us please your opinion with these update

Click to collapse



It seems to be good, i even think the keyboard frame drops are gone ! It's a big update, not just security given the whole new naming scheme


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

ADB AppControl 1.7.9.1 Update​ADB AC just released an update, here's* what's new*, and here's the *download link*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​GOS now restored, it seems to help battery and heat management.


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​GOS now restored, it seems to help battery and heat management.

Click to collapse



I have gos always active cant play genshin without it ...   btw i have donated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 18, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I have gos always active cant play genshin without it ...   btw i have donated

Click to collapse



Well GOS is now back in, i started playing games too so i don't mind Samsung limiting my CPU. And thank you very much for your support, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> S22 November Super Update​It's finally out, they say it's supposed to streamline the whole system with stability and speed
> View attachment 5764519

Click to collapse



Wow finally. Pretty big update. Hope they fixed jitters and battery issues


----------



## sapanag (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​GOS now restored, it seems to help battery and heat management.

Click to collapse



Btw just curious hamid. What is your SOT now??


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 18, 2022)

I enabled NFC related apps. I can use contactless payment if I forget my wallet. Never tryed yet. I saw before old posts someones asking about nfc system apps. 


```
com.android.apps.tag
com.android.nfc
com.sec.android.app.billing
com.samsung.android.spayfw
```


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 19, 2022)

Just found Device Care (com.sec.android.sdhms) use around 9% battery from last charge. Fee
Feel a bit strange, should I removed it?


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 19, 2022)

Patofety said:


> Hi, can someone help me to get a fully functional DEX mode? I get it working without the bottom bar(whith the clock, notifications...) enabling this packages:
> 
> com.sec.android.app.dexonpc
> com.sec.android.desktopmode.uiservice
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Just found Device Care (com.sec.android.sdhms) use around 9% battery from last charge. Fee
> Feel a bit strange, should I removed it?

Click to collapse



Its not like that. Device care is system app so it shows combined usage. Instead of battery usage. Click on mobile data usage. You will find all the apps included in that 6% of battery usage


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Btw just curious hamid. What is your SOT now??

Click to collapse



5-6h


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Just found Device Care (com.sec.android.sdhms) use around 9% battery from last charge. Fee
> Feel a bit strange, should I removed it?

Click to collapse



It's responsible for all battery saving mechanisms. You can try removing it and report back if it's any good


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

Latest update fixed battery by killing performance. Anyone else feeling that ?
Ended up enabling _sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness & enhanced_processing _to try and recover some of the lost smoothness. I set them both to 1


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Latest update fixed battery by killing performance. Anyone else feeling that ?
> Ended up enabling _sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness _to try and recover some of the lost smoothness

Click to collapse



Not received yet. But how does it feel?? Smooth or still looks like jitters and frame drops on scrolling on twitter or widget screen


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Not received yet. But how does it feel?? Smooth or still looks like jitters and frame drops on scrolling on twitter or widget screen

Click to collapse



I'm getting a lot of dropping frames, I don't know exactly what's causing this. I'll try restoring all apps and debloating again.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm getting a lot of dropping frames, I don't know exactly what's causing this. I'll try restoring all apps and debloating again.

Click to collapse



Hope it is not related to November update.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Hope it is not related to November update.

Click to collapse



I think it is, even QS panel lags when summoned


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Latest update fixed battery by killing performance. Anyone else feeling that ?
> Ended up enabling _sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness & enhanced_processing _to try and recover some of the lost smoothness. I set them both to 1

Click to collapse



This seems to have fixed the issues, without battery loss.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm testing now restoring everything and debloating again, it has fixed some issues in the past


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

UPDATED PRESETS​- Updated S1 it's now lighter
- Updated S2
- Updated EXTREME it's now heavier


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 19, 2022)

Seem ONE UI5 doesn't have option "auto restart at set time" anymore?
I used to set auto restart 1 per week, but now I can't find it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

Emergency Launcher Consumes A LOT of Battery/CPU​You guys should really uninstall this _com.sec.android.emergencylauncher_


----------



## tamingsari2k (Nov 19, 2022)

Firstly tq very much for @Hamid Chikh make the great thread, after arround 1 month I'm reading here and follow OP statement for debloated, I think very satisfy with result. Debloated arround 242 packages.

s22 S901E - Snapdragon
Android 12 (Downgrade from Android 13)


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

tamingsari2k said:


> Firstly tq very much for @Hamid Chikh make the great thread, after arround 1 month I'm reading here and follow OP statement for debloated, I think very satisfy with result. Debloated arround 242 packages.
> 
> s22 S901E - Snapdragon
> Android 12 (Downgrade from Android 13)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow thats great man

Can u share your presents pls


----------



## tamingsari2k (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Wow thats great man
> 
> Can u share your presents pls

Click to collapse



Sure, here is it


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​GOS now restored, it seems to help battery and heat management.

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,

and restore exynos game driver, i think you have here a better battery and heat management. i have unstalled first but without the game driver feels my device warmer than usual. with game driver is it much better. please try it and let me know 

btw i use now your extreme debloated preset.


----------



## Lurien (Nov 19, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello Lurien,

its my personal feeling atm. i try all out for longer battery for gaming.. and genshin impact cosume so much battery is crazy xD


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 19, 2022)

tamingsari2k said:


> Firstly tq very much for @Hamid Chikh make the great thread, after arround 1 month I'm reading here and follow OP statement for debloated, I think very satisfy with result. Debloated arround 242 packages.
> 
> s22 S901E - Snapdragon
> Android 12 (Downgrade from Android 13)
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you using Power Saving Mode the entire time?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> and restore exynos game driver, i think you have here a better battery and heat management. i have unstalled first but without the game driver feels my device warmer than usual. with game driver is it much better. please try it and let me know
> 
> btw i use now your extreme debloated preset.

Click to collapse



I'll try and see if it's any better


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

tamingsari2k said:


> Firstly tq very much for @Hamid Chikh make the great thread, after arround 1 month I'm reading here and follow OP statement for debloated, I think very satisfy with result. Debloated arround 242 packages.
> 
> s22 S901E - Snapdragon
> Android 12 (Downgrade from Android 13)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, you're welcome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

tamingsari2k said:


> Sure, here is it

Click to collapse



Can you please send me your KEPT list ? Just select all under "System" tab


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

It seems they still use Android 12 kernel, scores are on part with last month, but real life performance dropped


----------



## Reicoler (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems they still use Android 12 kernel, scores are on part with last month, but real life performance dropped
> 
> View attachment 5765585

Click to collapse



Did you find out what app is causing problems after doing a system update?


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> and restore exynos game driver, i think you have here a better battery and heat management. i have unstalled first but without the game driver feels my device warmer than usual. with game driver is it much better. please try it and let me know
> 
> btw i use now your extreme debloated preset.

Click to collapse



I agree with you. I removed the same 2days back and without game driver not always but 3 out of 1times it gets warm. As per thermal tracker it goes above the threshold.

Its good with gamedriver in


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems they still use Android 12 kernel, scores are on part with last month, but real life performance dropped
> 
> View attachment 5765585

Click to collapse



Thats bad. I just don't get it why in the first place they use A12 kernel in betas and now in official

Btw your multi core scores are just next level. Even on my s22+ it never crossed 3100


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello @ all ,

i found this. is this maybe useful for this thread?

Turn on Battery Optimization for a particular app​adb shell dumpsys deviceidle whitelist +<package_name>


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It seems they still use Android 12 kernel, scores are on part with last month, but real life performance dropped
> 
> View attachment 5765585

Click to collapse



Thats my Score with your extreme preset. Samsung S22 Ultra Exynos. I lost by the benchmark 2 % percent xD


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Did you find out what app is causing problems after doing a system update?

Click to collapse



It's not an app, it's the whole update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Thats bad. I just don't get it why in the first place they use A12 kernel in betas and now in official
> 
> Btw your multi core scores are just next level. Even on my s22+ it never crossed 3100

Click to collapse



I use Extreme preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> I agree with you. I removed the same 2days back and without game driver not always but 3 out of 1times it gets warm. As per thermal tracker it goes above the threshold.
> 
> Its good with gamedriver in

Click to collapse



Actually, my phone starting heating up as soon as i restored it, so i uninstalled it again. It causes heating for me


----------



## sapanag (Nov 19, 2022)

Found very strange thing. Even when i have never enabled Alwaysondisplay and even tried to clear data and everything. It consumes battery

On device care it ever shows up but on battery tracker(galaxy guardian app) it shows always active and causing battery leak i guess


----------



## a.jacq90 (Nov 19, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Found very strange thing. Even when i have never enabled Alwaysondisplay and even tried to clear data and everything. It consumes battery
> 
> On device care it ever shows up but on battery tracker(galaxy guardian app) it shows always active and causing battery leak i guess

Click to collapse



with my fold i have AOD always on and at the end of the day i have 1,11% of batterie used. so 2 % with aod off is not normal


----------



## tamingsari2k (Nov 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Can you please send me your KEPT list ? Just select all under "System" tab

Click to collapse


----------



## sapanag (Nov 20, 2022)

I must say this is one of the most stable debloat present i have tried. Obviously I didn't remove galaxy store and other system things

Thanks 


tamingsari2k said:


> Sure, here is it

Click to collapse


----------



## sapanag (Nov 20, 2022)

> strange @tamingsari2k   your debloat presents and kept presents doesn't match. One of them is not latest i guess

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 20, 2022)

November Update (1st update for OneUI 5) Thoughts​After a full day (and night), the update stabilised itself. It's now a lot smoother compared to when i first received it, and battery is a lot better. I think that it did some remediation maintenance at night (like dexopt job) and that resulted in a lot better user experience. Updating ...


----------



## tamingsari2k (Nov 20, 2022)

@sapanag 
My country fw is XME (Malaysia) but I'm used XID (Indonesia), support call recoding.
This 2 packages is only for XID fw:
Samsung Pay = com.samsung.android.rajaampat
Samsung Gift Indonesia = com.srin.indramayu

Here is presets redo for you to check again.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 20, 2022)

Fix Jitter and Lags/Lack of Smoothness​Enabling _sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness_ fixes jittery navigation and improves smoothness. It's in global and you enable it with "1"


----------



## skiku (Nov 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix Jitter and Lags/Lack of Smoothness​Enabling _sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness_ fixes jittery navigation and improves smoothness. It's in global and you enable it with "1"

Click to collapse



Does it affect battery?


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 20, 2022)

*WQHD Resolution,120 refresh rate, modified extreme debloat on top of a clean install!!!! i think this is pretty good!!!*


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone know which is the purpose of "global protect_battery"? Does it affect the battery?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 20, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Anyone know which is the purpose of "global protect_battery"? Does it affect the battery?

Click to collapse



It's protect battery from settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 20, 2022)

This is some bad bad optimization.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is some bad bad optimization.
> View attachment 5766323

Click to collapse



what app you used btw?


----------



## Emre67511 (Nov 21, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> what app you used btw?

Click to collapse



Accubattery


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 21, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh adaptive 96hz is not working for me. When i set the "peak" command, the actual hz is 60 (PSM off). But when i set both "peak" and "min" command to 96hz, the actual hz is 96hz but not adaptive. It is fixed


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 21, 2022)

S10+, all 4G, more than 2 hours with hotspot on, 2 hours in calling. What do you think?


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 21, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> S10+, all 4G, more than 2 hours with hotspot on, 2 hours in calling. What do you think?

Click to collapse



With 3 hour 22 min game Nice SOT


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 21, 2022)

The Next Big Thing ... Is Right Around The Corner​


It's like the introduction of the Next Galaxy S series  Anyway, ADB commands coming soon, and A BIG SET of those


----------



## sapanag (Nov 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The Next Big Thing ... Is Right Around The Corner​View attachment 5767085
> It's like the introduction of the Next Galaxy S series  Anyway, ADB commands coming soon

Click to collapse



Finally @Hamid Chikh is back with its legendary adb commands


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 21, 2022)

Do you guys think i should integrate more than just ADB settings ?


----------



## rodken (Nov 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you guys think i should integrate more than just ADB settings ?

Click to collapse



More is always welcomed.
-- No holds barred.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you guys think i should integrate more than just ADB settings ?
> View attachment 5767087

Click to collapse



Moreee  Would be nice also to integrate (in OP) Bixby Routine' s routines for some features, as this that I found in this thread


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> The Next Big Thing ... Is Right Around The Corner​View attachment 5767085
> It's like the introduction of the Next Galaxy S series  Anyway, ADB commands coming soon, and A BIG SET of those

Click to collapse



can you do a bat file so they automatically install rather then copy and paste each line


----------



## sapanag (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you guys think i should integrate more than just ADB settings ?
> View attachment 5767087

Click to collapse



Yes more the better


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Do you guys think i should integrate more than just ADB settings ?
> View attachment 5767087

Click to collapse



ofcourse yes........


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 22, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> can you do a bat file so they automatically install rather then copy and paste each line

Click to collapse



Bat file would be better.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

Samsung has got to fix this it's unbearable. I have all apps in deep sleep and the launcher alone is killing a big chunk of the battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

Fix Frame Drops/Stutter​I Set minimum refresh rate to 48.0 on my S22, it fixes all the frame drops


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix Frame Drops/Stutter​I Set minimum refresh rate to 48.0 on my S22, it fixes all the frame drops

Click to collapse



superb


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Samsung has got to fix this it's unbearable. I have all apps in deep sleep and the launcher alone is killing a big chunk of the battery
> View attachment 5767559

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid,
for youtube use newpipe no adds and much better performance, for chrome youse fenec browser (i like him so much and so much faster and many addons if and much more...if you need here an link for info please pm me.. i say only privacy  ) but i search an alternative good instagram client... he drains battery so much.. its crazy.. and yes, i agree you with the  oneui.. idk why one ui drains so much battery..


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> superb

Click to collapse



Not totally, it makes the display flicker now, i undid it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> for youtube use newpipe no adds and much better performance, for chrome youse fenec browser (i like him so much and so much faster and many addons if and much more...if you need here an link for info please pm me.. i say only privacy  ) but i search an alternative good instagram client... he drains battery so much.. its crazy.. and yes, i agree you with the  oneui.. idk why one ui drains so much battery..

Click to collapse



I use DNS, i don't have any ads on my phone. For chrome, i need it for Google Account sync and passwords.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

LEVEL 1 OPTIMISATIONS POST​*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK // **READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING*​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch from ADB Folder to apply all.
- *ADB*: Applies all ADB optimisations (_Edit before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
- *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
- *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Works only at 100% charge.

**Please like this post so that it's easier to retrieve for everyone**
Feel free to checkout : *LEVEL 2 OPTIMISATIONS POST (#6,477)*​


----------



## mcdotcom (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I use DNS, i don't have any ads on my phone. For chrome, i need it for Google Account sync and passwords.

Click to collapse



I use dns to 
For Google okay


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I use DNS, i don't have any ads on my phone. For chrome, i need it for Google Account sync and passwords.

Click to collapse



adguard dns is not working on mobile connection is there any solution for this?


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Not totally, it makes the display flicker now, i undid it

Click to collapse



oh ok...


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



perfect..... going to try when i get home


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> adguard dns is not working on mobile connection is there any solution for this?

Click to collapse



Try "dns.adguard.com". In my country (Italy) works


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I use DNS, i don't have any ads on my phone. For chrome, i need it for Google Account sync and passwords.

Click to collapse



I'm using chrome on the phone too. I'm happy. If I can turn off the automatic video playback, it will be much better.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



how I can save current setting via adb?


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 22, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Try "dns.adguard.com". In my country (Italy) works

Click to collapse


----------



## forjest63 (Nov 22, 2022)

I applied dns but it does not connect to internet


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

forjest63 said:


> View attachment 5767677View attachment 5767679

Click to collapse



May be that in ur country u need other DNS. Search for "Android adguard dns *your country*"


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh Added some commands line from your txt in my batch, I noticed a more battery drain in this hour and an increase in temperature (i didn't apply sem low heat mode). Oneui 4.1


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

Consumed 10% in few minute, isn't normal


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> @Hamid Chikh Added some commands line from your txt in my batch, I noticed a more battery drain in this hour and an increase in temperature (i didn't apply sem low heat mode). Oneui 4.1

Click to collapse



This is exactly why i removed commands in the first place. I advise you to undo the changes completely and skip those


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is exactly why i removed commands in the first place. I advise you to undo the changes completely and skip those

Click to collapse



I'll try to find the problem


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I'll try to find the problem

Click to collapse



Start by undoing all the battery and performance commands, it might be one of them that's incompatible with your variant. Also check your backup, it's created automatically. Also2 give your config time to settle, effects aren't instantaneous, and changing settings needs time to adapt


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Start by undoing all the battery and performance commands, it might be one of them that's incompatible with your variant. Also check your backup, it's created automatically. Also2 give your config time to settle, effects aren't instantaneous, and changing settings needs time to adapt

Click to collapse



I didn't backup cause I didn't use all your setup, but integrated some commands line in my older batch file, didn't use performance and battery commands but some in network, system, gestures, samsung etc. After these commands I used "bg-dexopt-job" command and "boost app". May be these the cause for drain?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I didn't backup cause I didn't use all your setup, but integrated some commands line in my older batch file, didn't use performance and battery commands but some in network, system, gestures, samsung etc. After these commands I used "bg-dexopt-job" command and "boost app". May be these the cause for drain?

Click to collapse



ADB.bat automatically backs up settings into the same folder if you used it. Did boost battery work for you ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

I need the parameter name for "UHQ Upscaler" please, can anyone check it for me ? I don't have USB-C headphones


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

Turns out SCPM IS a battery related app, i'm restoring that.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB.bat automatically backs up settings into the same folder if you used it. Did boost battery work for you ?

Click to collapse



Yeh after some of your commands. In my batch didn't pasted backup commands so no backup


----------



## rodken (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I need the parameter name for "UHQ Upscaler" please, can anyone check it for me ? I don't have USB-C headphones

Click to collapse



Are you referring to 
-- bluetooth_a2dp_bt_uhq_state "1"
-- bluetooh_a2dp_uhqa_support "1"


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 22, 2022)

rodken said:


> Are you referring to
> -- bluetooth_a2dp_bt_uhq_state "1"
> -- bluetooh_a2dp_uhqa_support "1"

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's some of them. How about those for wired headphones ?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 22, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh  I restored all apps, restored all settings and did a backup, than I apllied a my older batch file without ur latest commands, hope this fixed drain


----------



## rodken (Nov 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks, that's some of them. How about those for wired headphones ?

Click to collapse



Maybe, you can make sense out of these as well.
-- settings put system sound_alive_effect 0
-- settings put global multisound_state 0 
-- settings put system tube_amp_effect 0


----------



## dominicstg2 (Nov 22, 2022)

is this how its suppose to show up? looks odd


----------



## sapanag (Nov 23, 2022)

Scores after November update. Best i hv got until now


----------



## sapanag (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally.

And boost battery worked for me after a long while


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 23, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Finally.
> 
> And boost battery worked for me after a long while

Click to collapse



Boost battery always says "failure" for me...


----------



## sapanag (Nov 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Boost battery always says "failure" for me...

Click to collapse



Same here but this time it worked. I copied the command and tried in adbcontrol app. It went for processing for like 10-11mins then showed success


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 23, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> is this how its suppose to show up? looks odd

Click to collapse





same bro


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Boost battery always says "failure" for me...

Click to collapse



Same also


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out SCPM IS a battery related app, i'm restoring that.

Click to collapse



SCPM is still in EXTREME preset. Should i restore it now?


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out SCPM IS a battery related app, i'm restoring that.

Click to collapse



Yes I was asked before SCPM battery management. And I found one more system app Sumenn.apk . I restored Sumenn.apk Android 12 have this app but I dont know a13 still have this app. Sumenn related battery management kills unnecessery apps. Boost performance and battery life.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 23, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Yes I was asked before SCPM battery management. And I found one more system app Sumenn.apk . I restored Sumenn.apk Android 12 have this app but I dont know a13 still have this app. Sumenn related battery management kills unnecessery apps. Boost performance and battery life.

Click to collapse



Sumenn apk is present in A13. I have it installed in my debloat. But i thought it was related to remaster photo service


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Sumenn apk is present in A13. I have it installed in my debloat. But i thought it was related to remaster photo service

Click to collapse




AndroidWars said:


> Yes I was asked before SCPM battery management. And I found one more system app Sumenn.apk . I restored Sumenn.apk Android 12 have this app but I dont know a13 still have this app. Sumenn related battery management kills unnecessery apps. Boost performance and battery life.

Click to collapse



It is needed to remaster photos, which is odd actually for it to be related to battery/performance. Did you conduct any test to confirm ? I'll try restoring it this evening once I'm home and see what it changes in day to day use.


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It is needed to remaster photos, which is odd actually for it to be related to battery/performance. Did you conduct any test to confirm ? I'll try restoring it this evening once I'm home and see what it changes in day to day use.

Click to collapse



I restored "Sumenn" last night and resetted all settings. Testing today everythings looks like nothing changed. I suspect from my battery dies early 3 months before. I have changed battery 1 year ago.

S10+ Exynos max SOT 6.30-7.30 hour anymore... august 2022 before was 8.30 hour
Battery dies or planned obsolescence

I'm watching kernel/partial wakelocks, cpu, sensors, app usage

I couldnt find solution yet.  

I thought on sensors section screenshot "uncalibrated lux" related brightnessBNR unistalled. I restored but other day BBS gave permission error wouldnt tested with restored BrightnessBNR. Now BBS uninstalled. I will test again later.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I restored "Sumenn" last night and resetted all settings. Testing today everythings looks like nothing changed. I suspect from my battery dies early 3 months before. I have changed battery 1 year ago.
> 
> S10+ Exynos max SOT 6.30-7.30 hour anymore... august 2022 before was 8.30 hour
> Battery dies or planned obsolescence
> ...

Click to collapse



Great analysis, keep us posted


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Fix UI Frame Drop/Stutter​Settings, Apps, *show system apps, check "Show System Apps"*
> - *Android* *System* & *System* *UI* Set battery to "*UNRESTRICTED*".
> - *Always-on Display *Clear App Data & Cache

Click to collapse


People are just realising what i have been trying to say for a year now.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> People are just realising what i have been trying to say for a year now.

Click to collapse



Do you recommend setting "One UI Home" to "Unrestricted"?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Do you recommend setting "One UI Home" to "Unrestricted"?

Click to collapse



It was recommended in the past, but I'm seeing a huge battery drain from OneUI Home.


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



How does running the clear cache bat file differ from clearing cache through recovery? Or is it the same results and this file just another way to do it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> How does running the clear cache bat file differ from clearing cache through recovery? Or is it the same results and this file just another way to do it?

Click to collapse



Totally different. Recovery is for system cache, adb is for apps cache from app info page


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Totally different. Recovery is for system cache, adb is for apps cache from app info page

Click to collapse



So it would clear cache in every single app whether it be user or system?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

SumeNN ?​Anyone can confirm *SumeNN *effects on the system ?


----------



## zzzewo (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid, do you recommend setedit app to optimize android?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 23, 2022)

Adaptive refresh rate algorithm is bad, and it's the main reason for stutters and frame drops. What i find odd is that an SD variant S20 5G doesn't have any problems in fluidity.
Might be because it's SD ? Or it's not adaptive? Or ?
So now, I'm giving up on the "adaptive" feature


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive refresh rate algorithm is bad, and it's the main reason for stutters and frame drops. What i find odd is that an SD variant S20 5G doesn't have any problems in fluidity.
> Might be because it's SD ? Or it's not adaptive? Or ?
> So now, I'm giving up on the "adaptive" feature

Click to collapse



There's always this:

Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/

Works perfectly on S22 Ultra. I use 96-24hz adaptive. When I touch the screen it goes up to 96, when nothing is touched or moving, drops back down go 24hz. You can also set it to behave differently for each individual app. It also has a little status bar indicator at the top of your screen to let you know what Hz it is at currently.

You can set it anywhere from 0-120. Even more features below. This app alone has saved me so much battery.


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> There's always this:
> 
> Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im also using this. But in A13 the adaptive 120hz while PSM is on is not working anymore but there is a workaround for this. Just connect the phone to the pc using samsung dex while PSM is on, then disconnect from dex.


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> SumeNN ?​Anyone can confirm *SumeNN *effects on the system ?

Click to collapse



I know this is for the "remaster picture" in gallery. I don't think that there is any in that package that can affect the overall of the phone. Upgrading to A13, i noticed that there is a new package added and it is called "com.samsung.android.photoremasterservice". Somewhat somehow related to SumeNN for it to work i guess?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 24, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Im also using this. But in A13 the adaptive 120hz while PSM is on is not working anymore but there is a workaround for this. Just connect the phone to the pc using samsung dex while PSM is on, then disconnect from dex.

Click to collapse



I never use PSM, ever in life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I never use PSM, ever in life.

Click to collapse



Don't shock people that hard bro, they won't get it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Im also using this. But in A13 the adaptive 120hz while PSM is on is not working anymore but there is a workaround for this. Just connect the phone to the pc using samsung dex while PSM is on, then disconnect from dex.

Click to collapse




Kris_b1104 said:


> There's always this:
> 
> Thread '[App]Galaxy Max Hz (Refresh Rate Mods, Screen-off Mods, QS Tiles, Tasker Support and More)' https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ods-qs-tiles-tasker-support-and-more.4404929/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for me, i already tried it and i don't really like the way it works


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Turns out SCPM IS a battery related app, i'm restoring that.

Click to collapse





I wonder how is it related to battery?


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 24, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> View attachment 5768861
> I wonder how is it related to battery?

Click to collapse



This package used for Samsung cloud feature, relates to backup and restore data.
If you turn off auto-sync, it'll not run in background, and so, doesn't drain battery. If you don't have a need to backup your data, you could remove it all.


----------



## caingatcarl (Nov 24, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> This package used for Samsung cloud feature, relates to backup and restore data.
> If you turn off auto-sync, it'll not run in background, and so, doesn't drain battery. If you don't have a need to backup your data, you could remove it all.

Click to collapse



So it means it is not related to battery at all?


----------



## skovv (Nov 24, 2022)

help, can i do something about it? The interface has been messed up since the last update


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> This package used for Samsung cloud feature, relates to backup and restore data.
> If you turn off auto-sync, it'll not run in background, and so, doesn't drain battery. If you don't have a need to backup your data, you could remove it all.

Click to collapse




caingatcarl said:


> View attachment 5768861
> I wonder how is it related to battery?

Click to collapse



Actually, in the past, SCPM stood for *Samsung Component for Power Management*, now it says Cloud.
For the cloud part, removing it doesn't affect Samsung backup, and it doesn't seem to affect battery neither.
Same for SumeNN, it caused stuttering for me, but I'm living with the whole phone lagging so it only aggravated the case.
I removed all of them, phone still drops frames, and battery is as good as it gets.


----------



## skiku (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Actually, in the past, SCPM stood for *Samsung Component for Power Management*, now it says Cloud.
> For the cloud part, removing it doesn't affect Samsung backup, and it doesn't seem to affect battery neither.
> Same for SumeNN, it caused stuttering for me, but I'm living with the whole phone lagging so it only aggravated the case.
> I removed all of them, phone still drops frames, and battery is as good as it gets.

Click to collapse



One thing that I did that made less drop frames was put the min_refresh_rate at 30. Maybe it helps you a bit


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Actually, in the past, SCPM stood for *Samsung Component for Power Management*, now it says Cloud.
> For the cloud part, removing it doesn't affect Samsung backup, and it doesn't seem to affect battery neither.
> Same for SumeNN, it caused stuttering for me, but I'm living with the whole phone lagging so it only aggravated the case.
> I removed all of them, phone still drops frames, and battery is as good as it gets.

Click to collapse



So in oneui 4.1 is better to not remove SCPM and SumeNN?


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 24, 2022)

I doubt from significant motion sensor (31 minute) and sx9330 Grip Sensor about battery drain. Anyone can test couple day this sensors?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> I doubt from significant motion sensor (31 minute) and sx9330 Grip Sensor about battery drain. Anyone can test couple day this sensors?

Click to collapse



I don't think there's a way to disable those


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

skiku said:


> One thing that I did that made less drop frames was put the min_refresh_rate at 30. Maybe it helps you a bit

Click to collapse



I even tried setting it to 48


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

Updating Presets Now​Wait ... Ok Go !


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 24, 2022)

￼
Standard refresh rate, FHD screen settings. Phone issa beast!!!


----------



## george.smarandache (Nov 24, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> ￼
> Standard refresh rate, FHD screen settings. Phone issa beast!!!

Click to collapse



Those are some good results.

Are you running any particular setup?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

livystewy01 said:


> ￼
> Standard refresh rate, FHD screen settings. Phone issa beast!!!

Click to collapse



Is it the phone alone, or is it the optimisations you found in the thread ?


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Is it the phone alone, or is it the optimisations you found in the thread ?
> 
> Plus the optimizations (sorry about that)  with extreme debloat.

Click to collapse


----------



## livystewy01 (Nov 24, 2022)

george.smarandache said:


> Those are some good results.
> 
> Are you running any particular setup?

Click to collapse



no particular set up, standard refresh rate, FHD resolution, tweaks from this forum, extreme debloat but i put back some apps like keyboard, my files, contacts etc, with a clean install and unused apps sleeping!!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 24, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Updating Presets Now​Wait ... Ok Go !

Click to collapse



Updated now


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 24, 2022)

I know it might be unrelated to adaptive refresh rate, but did you try setting these to "off" and see if it fixes your stuttering or frame drops? I've had them set to OFF for a long time since S8+ and Note10+ and never had frame drops or stuttering.

adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.5
adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.5
adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.5


Hamid Chikh said:


> Adaptive refresh rate algorithm is bad, and it's the main reason for stutters and frame drops. What i find odd is that an SD variant S20 5G doesn't have any problems in fluidity.
> Might be because it's SD ? Or it's not adaptive? Or ?
> So now, I'm giving up on the "adaptive" feature

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving/happy holidays ya filthy animals!


----------



## DannySchaukens1981 (Nov 25, 2022)

Hello,
First, thanks for this great post, so much useful info!

I have debloated with extreme. 
Do not disturb works, but when I click apps that are allowed to give notifications, the app crashes. Do I have to restore an APK for that?

Thx!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 25, 2022)

DannySchaukens1981 said:


> Hello,
> First, thanks for this great post, so much useful info!
> 
> I have debloated with extreme.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think DND isn't very stable these days, not sure if your problem is caused by debloating. I don't use that feature unfortunately so i don't really know what are the apps related to it. I'm sure one of the participants here can help tho.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 25, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I know it might be unrelated to adaptive refresh rate, but did you try setting these to "off" and see if it fixes your stuttering or frame drops? I've had them set to OFF for a long time since S8+ and Note10+ and never had frame drops or stuttering.
> 
> adb shell settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.5
> adb shell settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.5
> adb shell settings put global window_animation_scale 0.5

Click to collapse



Actually, no. Frame drops aren't only visible when openning/closing apps, but even when scrolling throughout the menus. So no, animation speeds didn't fix anything. BUT, a new preset update DID !!! Check next post


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 25, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​Updated all presets now & *fixed Frame Drops *and *Stability Issues*. Less aggressive overall, but *ROCK STABLE* now.
How did i proceed, you'd ask ? I passed all the presets thru 3 devices, to only include *common apps* and avoid system specific apps. *S20 SD*,* S10 Exynos*,* S22 Exynos*.
- *S1* includes apps you can disable natively from system settings, i even included some disposable apps from my old *Pixel 6* preset !
- *S2* adds overlays and addons apps.
- *Extreme*, as usual, is the most apps removable without affecting system integrity


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Updated all presets now & *fixed Frame Drops *and *Stability Issues*. Less aggressive overall, but ROCK STABLE now.
> How did i proceed, you'd ask ? I passed all the presets thru 3 devices, to only include *common apps* and avoid system specific apps. *S20 SD*,* S10 Exynos*,* S22 Exynos*.
> - *S1* includes apps you can disable natively from system settings.
> - *S2* adds overlays and addons apps.
> - *Extreme*, as usual, is the most apps removable without affecting system integrity

Click to collapse



amazing.....


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 26, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh question: before i install android 13, do i have to restore all the uninstalled apps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 26, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> @Hamid Chikh question: before i install android 13, do i have to restore all the uninstalled apps?

Click to collapse



Please refer to OP before asking questions.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 26, 2022)

Just find out Swipe to split screen don't work for me.
Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please refer to OP before asking questions.

Click to collapse



Saw that. Thank you. Another question (but I don't know if you know it): camera assistant will be available for all Samsung phones that have Android 13?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> YES! Restore everything before updating, then debloat again after the update settles down. Don't forget, you can save your current preset

Click to collapse



How much time does the phone take to settle after the update? Something like a week?


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Updated all presets now & *fixed Frame Drops *and *Stability Issues*. Less aggressive overall, but *ROCK STABLE* now.
> How did i proceed, you'd ask ? I passed all the presets thru 3 devices, to only include *common apps* and avoid system specific apps. *S20 SD*,* S10 Exynos*,* S22 Exynos*.
> - *S1* includes apps you can disable natively from system settings, i even included some disposable apps from my old *Pixel 6* preset !
> - *S2* adds overlays and addons apps.
> - *Extreme*, as usual, is the most apps removable without affecting system integrity

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity what exactly was changed in particular to overcoming frame drops?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 26, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Out of curiosity what exactly was changed in particular to overcoming frame drops?

Click to collapse



Restored some unknown system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Donation now possible​Please, consider donating to support the work I'm doing daily improving our devices
> 
> *Paypal: [email protected]
> Paysera: see QR*

Click to collapse


Edited *Paypal *link since i finally got my new visa card. Now donations will come straight to me. I used to use my friend's account.
Thank you all who donated, it really helps me maintain and improve this beautiful community we got today !
*#Optimizers*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *- **Packages Purpose*

Click to collapse


Packages Meaning​Finally! Added packages names and purpose, for you to document and build your own preset ! This way you can learn each package and its purpose and meaning. That list is updated constantly (I personally add info when i can) and you can also add yours !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 26, 2022)

Disabling instead of Uninstalling ?​Did anyone try before ? Is there any noticeable difference ? I'm testing now moving all my apps from uninstalled to disabled


----------



## leemlller (Nov 26, 2022)

on S1 - cmhprovider disabled.


> cmhprovider is an android app component on android smartphones and tablets accountable to run Highlightplayer and Gallery  important component app package to help Gallery app to preview image and create a thumbnail.

Click to collapse



Disabling is more forgiving if you remove some service or dependencies which you actually want


Hamid Chikh said:


> Disabling instead of Uninstalling ?​Did anyone try before ? Is there any noticeable difference ? I'm testing now moving all my apps from uninstalled to disabled

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

*SumeNN* somehow became persistent, I'm no longer able to remove it.


----------



## sapanag (Nov 27, 2022)

Anyone have idea. How he got light profile like fold series on a midrange phone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596772364393455616


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Anyone have idea. How he got light profile like fold series on a midrange phone
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596772364393455616

Click to collapse



If you look closely, you'll find me there commenting. They didn't want to respond


----------



## sapanag (Nov 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you look closely, you'll find me there commenting. They didn't want to respond

Click to collapse



Found you. We both were circling on same tweet

btw i think he is just faking it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Found you. We both were circling on same tweet
> 
> btw i think he is just faking it

Click to collapse



That would explain why they just ghosted everyone.
I also posted it on Reddit seeking some more info

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/oneui/comments/z5zarj


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

I achieve better battery with S2 preset ... How odd ! What can cause this ?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank God you brought back ADB commands!!!
85% - 15% with 7 hours 23 min SOT. 20 hours standby time. @Hamid Chikh the


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Thank God you brought back ADB commands!!!
> 85% - 15% with 7 hours 23 min SOT. 20 hours standby time. @Hamid Chikh the

Click to collapse



See ? It doubles my battery life too ! Goating does have its downsides tho


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Updated all presets now & *fixed Frame Drops *and *Stability Issues*. Less aggressive overall, but *ROCK STABLE* now.
> How did i proceed, you'd ask ? I passed all the presets thru 3 devices, to only include *common apps* and avoid system specific apps. *S20 SD*,* S10 Exynos*,* S22 Exynos*.
> - *S1* includes apps you can disable natively from system settings, i even included some disposable apps from my old *Pixel 6* preset !
> - *S2* adds overlays and addons apps.
> - *Extreme*, as usual, is the most apps removable without affecting system integrity

Click to collapse


- Another update to the presets is coming soon (still testing), after i tested all presets in the same scenarios, i'm thinking of modifying each, which will help with stability (again).
- I noticed that *S2 Preset *gave me the best battery life/Stability, which made me realise there must be an app that's deleted and messing up with the device Stability in *Extreme Preset* that wasn't meant to be deleted.
I of course am constantly testing more possibilities, to delete more or less apps, and get to the most stable yet extreme preset possible. *S2 *might become the new "*Extreme*", and there will be only 2 presets, *light *and *Extreme*.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

leemlller said:


> on S1 - cmhprovider disabled.
> 
> 
> Disabling is more forgiving if you remove some service or dependencies which you actually want

Click to collapse



CMH is part of the gallery app, yes. But, the gallery app works fine for me without that app, so it's in the gone list


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> - Another update to the presets is coming soon (still testing), after i tested all presets in the same scenarios, i'm thinking of modifying each, which will help with stability (again).
> - I noticed that *S2 Preset *gave me the best battery life/Stability, which made me realise there must be an app that's deleted and messing up with the device Stability in *Extreme Preset* that wasn't meant to be deleted.
> I of course am constantly testing more possibilities, to delete more or less apps, and get to the most stable yet extreme preset possible. *S2 *might become the new "*Extreme*", and there will be only 2 presets, *light *and *Extreme*.

Click to collapse


*My battery life fixed 8 hour SOT all day wifi on with 1 hour gameplay nice SOT. (S10+ Exynos)

I think BrightnessBNR should restored. It was on BBS sensors section I saw uncalibrated lux. Restored BrightnessBNR couple days later I think calibrated and gone. And my SOT increased. *


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 27, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> *My battery life fixed 8 hour SOT all day wifi on with 1 hour gameplay nice SOT. (S10+ Exynos)
> 
> I think BrightnessBNR should restored. It was on BBS sensors section I saw uncalibrated lux. Restored BrightnessBNR couple days later I think calibrated and gone. And my SOT increased. *

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip, I'll restore all BNR apps


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

After debloat I cannot see the feature flag "sensor off" in developer options, app to restore?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> After debloat I cannot see the feature flag "sensor off" in developer options, app to restore?

Click to collapse


----------



## skiku (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Disabling instead of Uninstalling ?​Did anyone try before ? Is there any noticeable difference ? I'm testing now moving all my apps from uninstalled to disabled

Click to collapse



 Hi, 
Do you have any conclusions about this? I tried it too but so far I didn't see any difference.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

Thanks...  @Hamid Chikh


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

To re-enable Bixby Routines features "during bedtime" I have to re-enable personalization package or  something else?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> Do you have any conclusions about this? I tried it too but so far I didn't see any difference.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend disabling, uninstalling is far superior


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

Upcoming preset update will be amazing, I've been testing for 2 days now, i gained the confidence of going out of the house in the morning with 70%. I'm at 30 now, with 4G+ and BT, location and sync alternatively. I might update presets this evening


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Upcoming preset update will be amazing, I've been testing for 2 days now, i gained the confidence of going out of the house in the morning with 70%. I'm at 30 now, with 4G+ and BT, location and sync alternatively. I might update presets this evening
> View attachment 5772285

Click to collapse



perfect..... Eagerly waiting,,,,,


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm trying Brevent, seems that reduces wakelocks (yesterday I got a lot of wakelocks without it). Someone tested it?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I'm trying Brevent, seems that reduces wakelocks (yesterday I got a lot of wakelocks without it). Someone tested it?

Click to collapse



It seems to do exactly what's sleeping/deep sleeping apps does


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB FIXES

Click to collapse



I'm going to add small ADB fixes to OP, things that can't be done without ADB.
And this is because I'm officially moving to 60-120hz. I limited minimum refresh rate to eliminate all frame drops, which are caused by the adaptive algorithm. And IT'S AMAZING.


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I wouldn't recommend disabling, uninstalling is far superior

Click to collapse



Agreed, I also uninstall but even with that doesn't it still not free up space from the system? That's the way it is for me and I'm more limited with space so was disappointed when I saw that result


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

kevinco1 said:


> Agreed, I also uninstall but even with that doesn't it still not free up space from the system? That's the way it is for me and I'm more limited with space so was disappointed when I saw that result

Click to collapse



Debloating isn't for space saving, copy your files to PC.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm going to add small ADB fixes to OP, things that can't be done without ADB.
> And this is because I'm officially moving to 60-120hz. I limited minimum refresh rate to eliminate all frame drops, which are caused by the adaptive algorithm. And IT'S AMAZING.

Click to collapse



This is where you can actually understand and troubleshoot the problem Samsung phones are having with frames dropping here and there. Limiting refresh rate to 60-120 eliminates ALL STUTTERING, why ? Because the algorithm that drops refresh rate to 24 or 48hz isn't on point.


----------



## nokia_16 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is where you can actually understand and troubleshoot the problem Samsung phones are having with frames dropping here and there. Limiting refresh rate to 60-120 eliminates ALL STUTTERING, why ? Because the algorithm that drops refresh rate to 24 or 48hz isn't on point.

Click to collapse



waiting for updated profile and adb command. Jus now resetted my phone.


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 28, 2022)

Today S10+ Exynos All day 4G on 7.20 hour SOT not bad with 53 minute gaming.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Today S10+ Exynos All day 4G on 7.20 hour SOT not bad with 53 minute gaming.

Click to collapse



I also have S10+ but I don't do these SOT. Could you share your preset and adb settings?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> waiting for updated profile and adb command. Jus now resetted my phone.

Click to collapse



Right after a reset, you setup your phone, apply your ADB settings, your debloating preset, and enjoy life.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Today S10+ Exynos All day 4G on 7.20 hour SOT not bad with 53 minute gaming.

Click to collapse



Have you found any other app that causes drain when uninstalled ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> IV - ADB FIXES​Fix Frame Drops (Limit Minimum Refresh Rate)​- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0
> Remove User Manual Item from Settings​- adb shell settings put global online_manual_url 0
> Speed up Long Press Delay​- adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250
> - adb shell settings put secure multi_press_timeout 250
> ...

Click to collapse


These are the definitive fixes, that can't be found in the settings app and can only be done through ADB. Unlike what you can find in *THIS POST* that contains all of the ADB commands and settings i use in my personal phone.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> These are the definitive fixes, that can't be found in the settings app and can only be done through ADB. Unlike what you can find in *THIS POST* that contains all of the ADB commands and settings i use in my personal phone.

Click to collapse



Can't I add string in setedit?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE (IMPORTANT/MANDATORY)​


Hamid Chikh said:


> V - DEBLOATING

Click to collapse


- Added new presets, including:
- New *L1 *preset as the *lightest preset*
- New *Extreme preset, *based on the old *S2 preset* for best *stability *and *battery life*.
- I'm sorry if one of my old presets have caused one of you battery drain or crashes, it is now completely fixed.
- I'd advise you *PLEASE*, *restore everything*, reboot, then *apply the new preset* (*unchecking what you need* of course) to avoid having old deleted apps that caused *instability *and *battery drain*.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse


Updated ADB.bat file, added OP fixes and personal preference.


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> I also have S10+ but I don't do these SOT. Could you share your preset and adb settings?

Click to collapse



Sure. I didnt use any Hamids commands this time.

1 - I restored everything and I did reset all settings.
2 - From recovery mode wipe cache partition and repair apps
3 - I did all settings manually dark mode, turn off location google services etc. one by one
This video have best SOT settings




4 - Debloated with ADB App Control
5 - I used from %100 until dies battery calibrated.




Hamid Chikh said:


> Have you found any other app that causes drain when uninstalled ?

Click to collapse



Not yet but I think Sumenn killing background restricted apps and increasing SOT. Uncalibrated lux sensor appeared today with all day 4G. All day wifi gone. I think not important this thing. But I'm glad from this SOT.


----------



## sirlexicon (Nov 28, 2022)

Does anybody experience a problem when signing in to Samsung Health? I didn't delete / disable it, but it wouldn't let me past the sign in page (nothing happens after I press the button)


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Sure. I didnt use any Hamids commands this time.
> 
> 1 - I restored everything and I did reset all settings.
> 2 - From recovery mode wipe cache partition and repair apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you pls send also global, secure and system settings pls? Thank you very much


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Sure. I didnt use any Hamids commands this time.
> 
> 1 - I restored everything and I did reset all settings.
> 2 - From recovery mode wipe cache partition and repair apps
> ...

Click to collapse



That video reads what's in OP


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 28, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Could you pls send also global, secure and system settings pls? Thank you very much

Click to collapse



I dont have this files. I did all settings manually. Youtube video have all my settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 28, 2022)

New Settings Tweaks​- There's a new permission under special access, which has now to be turned off manually. I'll look into finding a way of doing it using ADB.
- There's a setting now that is enabled automatically OOB, *Trust Agents*, which in the past wasn't, so i added it to OP under Settings.


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> New Settings Tweaks​- There's a new permission under special access, which has now to be turned off manually. I'll look into finding a way of doing it using ADB.
> - There's also a setting now that is enabled automatically OOB, which in the past wasn't, so i added it to OP under Settings.
> View attachment 5772701View attachment 5772709

Click to collapse



I can't find OOB part in OP like you said. 
Or it was "Disable Ultra Wide-Band Roaming"?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 29, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I can't find OOB part in OP like you said.
> Or it was "Disable Ultra Wide-Band Roaming"?

Click to collapse



It's trust agents


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 29, 2022)

How's the new fix treating you ? It's amazing to finally feel the premium phone you paid for yeah ?


----------



## OlehDokuka (Nov 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> New Settings Tweaks​- There's a new permission under special access, which has now to be turned off manually. I'll look into finding a way of doing it using ADB.

Click to collapse



Do you mean disabling every app in 'Turn screen on'?


----------



## RealSalva (Nov 29, 2022)

Hello, I see this communication is active. What do u guys recommend, an S10 Exynos for Better battery ? Which Preset for Daily Driver ?


----------



## detlaff (Nov 29, 2022)

Guys I wanted to know what's the best setting for ram plus for system stability and battery life? I am currently using s21 FE (8,128 GB) variant. I just updated to oneui 5 and now disable ram plus option is available. I used to have 1 gb for ram plus earlier on one ui 4. Is it still the best option?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 29, 2022)

detlaff said:


> Guys I wanted to know what's the best setting for ram plus for system stability and battery life? I am currently using s21 FE (8,128 GB) variant. I just updated to oneui 5 and now disable ram plus option is available. I used to have 1 gb for ram plus earlier on one ui 4. Is it still the best option?

Click to collapse



Disable it.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 29, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Disable it.

Click to collapse



I'd have said "search the thread", we don't serve easy answers here


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Nov 29, 2022)

This phone is getting me crazy. 85-60 in one hour, 45m screen and 15 standby.
I'm really thinking of going back to pixel.


----------



## DannySchaukens1981 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This phone is getting me crazy. 85-60 in one hour, 45m screen and 15 standby.
> I'm really thinking of going back to pixel.

Click to collapse



Nooooo, what did you do?
I just did a full fact. reset with your new settings... Hope for the best!


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This phone is getting me crazy. 85-60 in one hour, 45m screen and 15 standby.
> I'm really thinking of going back to pixel.

Click to collapse



For me, when Battery Protect is on, I get about an hour less SOT compared to when I start from 100%, both going down to 20%. I've learned to live with it, I only charge to 100% when I know I'll be leaving the house.

Starting from 100% gives you a more accurate reading/depiction of battery usage. At least, from my personal findings playing with the S22 Ultra.


----------



## leemlller (Nov 29, 2022)

What is for exactly?


> - adb shell settings put secure long_press_timeout 250

Click to collapse



Also its possible to set max Refresh rate to 90?

BTW: at first calibration cycle. i start YT video at 15% and got more than 2 hrs before phone shutdowned. S22+ Snap


----------



## OlehDokuka (Nov 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This phone is getting me crazy. 85-60 in one hour, 45m screen and 15 standby.
> I'm really thinking of going back to pixel.

Click to collapse



Same here with the latest preset. Not sure but Google play service started draining battary. Although I'm not sure, it was like that for the first few hours


----------



## serene_sky (Nov 30, 2022)

OlehDokuka said:


> Same here with the latest preset. Not sure but Google play service started draining battary. Although I'm not sure, it was like that for the first few hours

Click to collapse



after you restore and re-uninstall a large of apps, google play services always run hard in background


----------



## sapanag (Nov 30, 2022)

OlehDokuka said:


> Same here with the latest preset. Not sure but Google play service started draining battary. Although I'm not sure, it was like that for the first few hours

Click to collapse



just do the gms drain fix as states in OP


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 30, 2022)

1 hour in wifi, the rest all in 4g, a little even with GPS active. It's very good, I know it could do better (Google play services consumed a lot but I recently made the fix for the GMs' drain), but it's very impressive, all in wifi it could do even more. 280 (or more) apps debloated, adb commands. *This is the best thread on xda*


----------



## AndroidWars (Nov 30, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> 1 hour in wifi, the rest all in 4g, a little even with GPS active. It's very good, I know it could do better (Google play services consumed a lot but I recently made the fix for the GMs' drain), but it's very impressive, all in wifi it could do even more. 280 (or more) apps debloated, adb commands. *This is the best thread on xda*

Click to collapse



Nice standby and SOT
All day 4g today my results %100-%50 almost 4 hour SOT nice for me S10+ Exynos


----------



## kevinco1 (Nov 30, 2022)

A good rule of thumb is not to run benchmarks or worry about SOT until a few days after you've gone through this process. Everything, including play services needs some time to settle down. After that is when you can get more accurate stats


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 30, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> 1 hour in wifi, the rest all in 4g, a little even with GPS active. It's very good, I know it could do better (Google play services consumed a lot but I recently made the fix for the GMs' drain), but it's very impressive, all in wifi it could do even more. 280 (or more) apps debloated, adb commands. *This is the best thread on xda*

Click to collapse



Going to calibrate battery..


----------



## leemlller (Nov 30, 2022)

Got 46 hrs of normal usage (incl 4:52 hr of SoT) after debloating and second battery discharge cycle.
at 15% [1] i run YT video on 50% brightness, at 8% [2] got a 47 min call after i again run YT video till shutdown [3].

Also attach my App Control Preset based on first L1 Hamid's version but less aggressive thru some Samsung Apps i used.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Nov 30, 2022)

leemlller said:


> Got 46 hrs of normal usage (incl 4:52 hr of SoT) after debloating and second battery discharge cycle.
> at 15% [1] i run YT video on 50% brightness, at 8% [2] got a 47 min call after i again run YT video till shutdown [3].
> 
> Also attach my App Control Preset based on first L1 Hamid's version but less aggressive thru some Samsung Apps i used.

Click to collapse



Sot?


----------



## Axiomkid (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm going to say everything was going well before the Android 13 update. Their is definitely an issue with the new software, not only am I noticing a large amount of battery drainage others are having this issue as well on the Samsung S21 Ultra SD.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Nov 30, 2022)

I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
so here it is :
S21+ > One UI 4.1
5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
- APPS -
247 apps Uninstalled
196 apps Installed (system & 3rd party)
56 out of 196 apps are Disabled (system & 3rd party)
Stable & No Bugs (so far) | No Heat
Missing features that i notice are : Bixby , NFC , Quick Share & Galaxy Wearables
( the apps list in the preset are including 3rd party apps , if you see some unknown package name please skip it )

Some adjustment are in regards to these matters :
Battery life , UI smoothness & My personal preferences (feel free to adjust it to your own preferences)
- Wallpaper : in the attachment > my phone screen looks almost completely black it helps to reduce battery consumption
- Color Pallete : only 2 colors black & grey > it is all because of my wallpaper
- I keep my home screen as clean as possible , no widget , only 2 apps Phone & Settings
- Find my device : Off
- Face recognition : Off
- Fingerprint : Off
- Settings > Data usage > Data saver On
- I left Auto restart at set times disabled i restart my device manually only when it is necessary
- I use Samsung Internet Browser instead of Chrome , it has better dark mode , UI , privacy , customization & consume less power
- Advance Features/Gestures : Double tap to wakeup , Double tap to sleep , Swipe screen for screenshot
- I keep System UI & One UI home battery setting unrestricted
but changed the Android System & Samsung Keyboard battery setting to optimized
this was in the OP before.
- All 'Gestural Navigation Bar' apps battery setting are set to restricted , i use buttons for navigation bar
- SmartFPSAdjuster app battery setting set to unrestricted
- Camera app battery setting set to restricted
- I dont use any 'assistant' apps
- If you have the option to change your screen resolution you might want to change it to FHD+ to save even more battery life
   FHD+ & WQHD will look exactly the same to the untrained eye
- I have only 2 social media apps installed , Whatsapp & IG
   Whatsapp is the only one that i need an instant push notifications on , so i Disabled Instagram using Package Disabler Pro when its not in use
- Auto rotate : Off > Only turn it on when necessary
Or you can do it manually by turning on the Rotate button on navigation bar options.
- Notifications :
Advanced settings
Notification History : Off
Notification reminders : Disabled
App icon badges : Disabled
- Google Settings :
   Autofill
   Autofill with google : Disabled
   Phone number sharing : Disabled
   Sms Verification : Disabled
Find My Device : Disabled
- Safety & Emergency :
Send SOS message : Disabled
Emergency Location Services : Disabled
Wireless emergency alerts : Disabled
- Developer Options :
Debugging
Disable adb authorization timeout : Enabled
Networking
Wi-fi scan throtling : Enabled
Tethering Hardware Acceleration : Enabled
- DumpSys :
Go to phone > keypad > *#9900# > Delete dumpstate/logcat & Batterystats reset

- To save even more battery *Optional - Use with caution*
Developer Options > Quick Settings developer tiles
Enable Sync , Sensors Off & Window animation scale
these 3 settings will appear in quick settings panel & you can turn on&off these services from there
turn off Sync will turn off auto Sync data , so you dont have to go to Settings > Accounts & Backup > Manage account to turn Sycn data off
turn off Windows will completely disable the windows animation
turn off Censors will disable your phone censors like gyroscope for example , so auto rotate wont work

Hidden screen mode settings  :
Head to Settings > Display > Screen mode
Select 'Natural' from the available options
Adb Put System | screen_mode_setting 0
change the value to any number you want to choose
0 for "AMOLED cinema" 1 for "AMOLED photo"  2 for "Natural" 3 for "Basic" 4 for "Vivid"
I personally use 0 , if you aim for a battery life go for 0 , 2 or 3 ,  Stay away from Vivid.
To apply the changes go to Settings > Display > Screen Mode > Don't select anything just go back
if you use 0 or 1 the name will be change to AMOLED cinema or AMOLED photo , if you use 3 the change will apply even though the name remain as 'Natural'
but if you check it , neither Natural or Vivid are selected.
Why AMOLED cinema : The best one , it is more bright , sharp & colorful than Basic & Natural but not as colorful as Vivid.

- Optional , but i recommend it
DNS Adguard is probably one of the best when it comes to blocking Ads on a system-wide , it's free and works without even installing any software to your phone , but it might causing more battery consumption , im not sure ,
the theory is that you need to be connected to their server in order for the blocking to work , it keeps sending a request for any internet activites that occurs on the device that may cause more battery drain , logically a phone that doing nothing will have better battery life than the one that constantly connected to a server but again im not really sure about this ,
so i decided to install Disconnect Pro For Privacy & Performance , the app is build exclusively for samsung devices , it blocks all trackers , ads & malware through Knox .
just like Adguard , however , it runs NATIVELY meaning that it has 0 impact on the CPU power & Battery life , it is as good as AdAway which you can only use on a rooted device
the app also shows you what apps are the source of privacy invasive tracking , Google Play Service is at the top of my list by tracking me more than1000+ times within a day , with this app you dont have to connect to Adguard server at all times , it's in the Galaxy Store for about 40$ , a little bit pricey but it's worth it
for now i use Adguard DNS only to unblock some blocked internet content when i'm surfing the internet.

- Adjustment in Adb Optimization settimgs -
SetEdit is highly recommended when it comes to editing the settings from
these 3 categories Global/Secure/System

Put System | lockscreen_minimizing_notification 1
Put System | lockscreen_show_shortcut 0
Put System | lockscreen_sounds_enabled 0
Put Global | boot_count 0 (the value will increase everytime you reboot your device , i personally change the value back to 0 every time it count to 10)
Put Global | phenotype_boot_count 0 (same as the above)
-this counter is only logged since your phone has been last factory reset , this data is stored in settings database ,
wiping data through factory reset is the only way to delete this stored logged data , fortunately i have
access to adb so i just keep revert the value back to 0 whenever i want , or you can even delete the whole string not only the value ,
if you dont care about this minor boot data statistic stored in the database then i suggest you to leave it alone .
but every time the value changed back to 0 the next booting process seems to be much faster ,
it might be a placebo effect , i dont know , but ive been doing this for about 2 months & no negative effect so far.

As for the Battery
Put Global | animator_duration_scale 0.25
put Global | transition_animation_scale 0.25
put Global | window_animation_scale 0.25
- 0.25 is lower than 0.5 , phone feels snappier , no unnecessary animation = less battery drain
Put System | dim_screen 1
Put System | screen_brightness 8 (for indoors only , for outdoors you can adjust as you like)
Put Global | low_power_back_data_off 1
Put Global | sem_power_mode_refresh_rate 0,0-1,0
Put Global | sem_power_mode_refresh_rate_cover 0,0-1,0
- I dont know about these 2 settings , it was there since i use SetEdit to check the Global table
the value was 0,0-60,0 before , i changed it to 0,0-1,0 out of my stupid curiosity and i get a better battery life ,
no negative effect so far , i dont know what could happen to your phone if you try this , but i can guarantee you that it won't make your 120hz screen device to run on 1 FPS , you could always change the value back to the default anyway.

ADAPTIVE BATTERY MANAGEMENT : ENABLED
Now , this is where things gets really interesting to me .
my true intention was to get a great battery life while keeping my device performance as good as possible because i play games too.
and i want my notifications to be uninterrupted by this 'Adaptive Battery' feature because i have Whatsapp too.
just by looking at the name it is crystal clear that Adaptive Battery may help to extend my battery life , but i have read in many many article that it actually not good for my phone.
So i just kept turn this feature on & off for a couple of days , and yes my notifications seems a little bit strange , sometimes it comes too late , or even didnt appear at all on my status bar
it turns out that the feature put my apps into a sleeping state , but i have no issue with my device performance or perhaps it was just unoticed .
but again i have heard that with Adaptive Battery enabled , the battery will restrict the power that are given to the system so the phone runs worse
with the feature enabled , but i decided to kept the Adaptive Battery to be enabled then i've come to realize that in Developer Options > Standby apps the 5 state buckets options is only applied if the Adaptive Battery enabled
while when the Adaptitive Battery was set to disabled all apps was on the Active bucket in Standby apps settings & cannot be change it will remain on Active ( i put the detailed description of every state in the attached file )
App standby buckets help the system prioritize apps request for resources based on how recently and how frequently the apps are used , Based on app usage patterns, each app is placed in one of five priority buckets
the system limits the device resources available to each app based on which bucket the app is in.
as soon as i know about this , i looked to which bucket my Youtube was in , and it was on Active
based on the description of this Standby state feature , the system doesnt give any resources restriction to my Youtube , but Youtube was in my list of Deep Sleeping Apps in the Device Care battery setting and was closed for a couple of hours i force stopped it.
at least it should be on the Frequent , Rare or Restricted bucket but it was not ! then my stupid newbie brain was like
" Okay , these two settings/features are clearly have the same purposes , but they're aren't that related , then why don't i just use BOTH "
So , for the sake of my battery life , i ENABLED the Adaptive Battery options , put my unused apps to Deep Sleep in the Device Care & put them on the Restricted bucket state in Developer Options.

Tips : - if you want the app to connect to the internet simply put them on 'Working set' state
           - When you open an app it'll automatically move to the Active state , the system does not give any resource restriction to that app , so if you really care about your battery life just put it back to the Restricted state everytime you close that app , it'll automatically change the state but it takes time , so just do it manually , it took less than 10 seconds for me to do so .

Yet , i still have something on my mind that bothering me all the time ,
And yes it was about my notifications and device performance , even though i didn't notice any performance issue on a daily basis activities i still worried about how my device performs in a high processing tasks such as gaming or editing high quality videos
i can't help it , i need to find the solutions at least my 'own' solutions.
and this is what i did :

- Notifications :
   Simply put the app to the Never Sleeping Apps would help , but enabling Adaptive Battery will activate the Standby apps bucket , and if the apps are in the Frequent , Rare & Restricted
the system will give some restriction for the apps to connect to the internet (according to the description)
therefore there is a chance that it will interrupt the notifications from the app , FORTUNATELY , you can just stop & prevent the apps from entering the Restricted apps Standby bucket by simply go to Settings > Apps > Choose which app > Set the battery to Unrestricted
I did it to my Whatsapp , now it's working just fine i got the notifications on time (Please take a look in the attached file)

- Performance :
- Game Optimization Service & Game Booster , these two apps have many Permissions that may ruining my device & game experience
for example : both apps have a SET_PROCESS_LIMIT permissions there is no point to have this two services , so i just stopped them from running by disabling them with Package Disabler Pro.
I dont uninstall them i'm afraid that it would left my phone unstable.

- I installed Thermal Guardian , part of Good Guardian app , the app lets you control your Thermal Threshold , i choose to have a higher thermal limit it can increased the limit for up to 2°c which is the maximum allowed by this app , +2°c is not a big deal but still boost the performance and helps to maintain it when the device gets a little bit warm .

- Put Global | enhanced_processing 1
- Put Global | restricted_device_performance 0,0
- Put Global | sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

We all know what these 3 settings do to our device , FORTUNATELY enough
enabling the Adaptive Battery doesn't change the value of these settings .

Phone runs smooth , even better than when i first bough the phone , battery life is amazing , no performance issue , never heat up even when i do some multitasking stuff , the only time it gets a little bit warm is when playing Mobile Legends (moba game just like Dota , beautiful graphic , very popular here in Asia) and the warm is very acceptable.

If i'm right , then my phone is running on the Peformance Mode all the times with no battery drain whatsoever while Adaptive Battery setting set to ENABLED so that i have access to the Standby apps feature in Developer Options & get even more settings to extend my battery life .

If i'm wrong , then i don't know what sorcery is this .

1 thing that i learned , every changes & adjusments take times to shows its results . For example : when i disable RAM plus & GOS for the first time , right after the phone was rebooted , it feels worse , much much worse , my UI was a little bit lagging/stuttering , the temperature feels hotter than before , the battery seems to be drain much faster , but what i did was just use my phone as usual , charge my phone as usual , give it some time to adapt to the new settings , as the time goes by it gets better , it keeps getting better & better & now all works great as i wanted.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 1, 2022)

Note that with Samsung Internet Browser installed User manual will appear in the Settings , even after entering the command (online_manual_url 0) it will remain in the Settings , some people had this issue before , this has to be the culprit .


----------



## skiku (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Awsome guide, thank you so much for your work!
Btw, did you change any setting regarding the refresh rate?


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time

Click to collapse



so you can have 20 hours continuous on screen?
it's unbelievable if you use 120hz (same s21+ like me)


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 1, 2022)

Hello,

i cant find it here in the thread, which apps must i restore for ota updates? i have two apps found .. but it doesnt show in the settings.

these two are restored

com.samsung.android.app.updatecenter
android.autoinstalls.config.samsung


thank you for help

edit found it:
software update - com.wssyncmldm
software update - com.sec.android.soagent
systemupdate - com.sec.android.systemupdate


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

great guide! Thank you for sharing with the xda community!


----------



## leemlller (Dec 1, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Sot?

Click to collapse



read carefully it in first line =)


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



Please someone test this preset and tell me, if i can use it as Daily Driver on Galaxy S10+.


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 1, 2022)

RealSalva said:


> Please someone test this preset and tell me, if i can use it as Daily Driver on Galaxy S10+.

Click to collapse



preset differs model by model.. JUs download the preset..load in it app control and see whether selected apps are used by you or not and then try. Its basically user choice


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This phone is getting me crazy. 85-60 in one hour, 45m screen and 15 standby.
> I'm really thinking of going back to pixel.

Click to collapse



False alarm, i forgot sem_low_heat_mode turned on for testing purposes


----------



## WNijhof (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi all, Thank you for this great thread. I really enjoy my boosted S22. 
The function I missed after debloating is the Bedtime and focus mode. I thought these were part of the digital wellbeing app. But they are part of the Modes and Routines app.

Keep package com.samsung.android.app.routines

You can still delete digital wellbeing.

Maybe people wanted to know this.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse




OktaviAnabelle said:


> Note that with Samsung Internet Browser installed User manual will appear in the Settings , even after entering the command (online_manual_url 0) it will remain in the Settings , some people had this issue before , this has to be the culprit .View attachment 5774281

Click to collapse



That's one hell of an analysis you did there, high five! Great job, it's a mix of my tweaks and your own. I'll take the time to read and even edit OP if anything is worth noting there.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> i cant find it here in the thread, which apps must i restore for ota updates? i have two apps found .. but it doesnt show in the settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore com.wssyncmldmc & com.sec.android.soagent. nothing else is needed for software updates.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

WNijhof said:


> Hi all, Thank you for this great thread. I really enjoy my boosted S22.
> The function I missed after debloating is the Bedtime and focus mode. I thought these were part of the digital wellbeing app. But they are part of the Modes and Routines app.
> 
> Keep package com.samsung.android.app.routines
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Very much for your input, thoee were indeed asked before. And you're welcome, enjoy your new phone!


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 1, 2022)

WNijhof said:


> Hi all, Thank you for this great thread. I really enjoy my boosted S22.
> The function I missed after debloating is the Bedtime and focus mode. I thought these were part of the digital wellbeing app. But they are part of the Modes and Routines app.
> 
> Keep package com.samsung.android.app.routines
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't needed personalization package for bedtime?


----------



## rodken (Dec 1, 2022)

WNijhof said:


> You can still delete digital wellbeing.
> 
> Maybe people wanted to know this.

Click to collapse



Theoretically, you can't delete it, but you can stop it from accessing all the data it does to gather statistics.

Enter Settings->Digital wellbeing->Tap 3 dots in top right->Tap turn off usage access and go from there. At that point, can stop using it altogether.
Uninstalling Digital Well Being from Play Store just uninstalls updates to the app, not the entire app.

Arguably, the app can't be uninstalled or disabled. The only available option is `Force Stop` which doesn't do anything anyway.

One can deny access to `notifications` and `usage data`. That in itself essentially disables Digital Wellbeing, and it won't bother you unless you fire it back up it and set Digital Wellbeing up. 

It is not recommended because this is a system app and force stop might or might not cause device-wide issues.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



Pure genius. I hope the XDA gods protect you at all costs.


----------



## WNijhof (Dec 1, 2022)

rodken said:


> Theoretically, you can't delete it, but you can stop it from accessing all the data it does to gather statistics.
> 
> Enter Settings->Digital wellbeing->Tap 3 dots in top right->Tap turn off usage access and go from there. At that point, can stop using it altogether.
> Uninstalling Digital Well Being from Play Store just uninstalls updates to the app, not the entire app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh okay, but you do mean it cannot be uninstalled when using the routines. I had it uninstalled for weeks now without problems. It is also in the presets.


----------



## Reicoler (Dec 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thank you Very much for your input, thoee were indeed asked before. And you're welcome, enjoy your new phone!

Click to collapse



Btw hamid did you find the reason and the solution to the bug that happens after you update your phone after debloating without rebloating it?


----------



## rodken (Dec 1, 2022)

WNijhof said:


> Oh okay, but you do mean it cannot be uninstalled when using the routines. I had it uninstalled for weeks now without problems. It is also in the presets.

Click to collapse



I do not know which command you used, but bear in mind that utilization of `-k` means that you would like to keep the app data and cached data.
From a geeky standpoint, it’s better to use the following command:

`adb shell pm uninstall –user 0 <name_of_package>`

Since it is a system app, it can’t be fully uninstalled without root, but only uninstalled per user (hence the “user 0”)
Therefore, when you uninstall any app with the `pm uninstall –user 0` command, you can easily reinstall them with `pm enable`


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

Reicoler said:


> Btw hamid did you find the reason and the solution to the bug that happens after you update your phone after debloating without rebloating it?

Click to collapse



I think someone already found the culprit, not sure what package is responsible, i still restore everything before updating. It's safer.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

leemlller said:


> What is for exactly?
> 
> 
> Also its possible to set max Refresh rate to 90?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's for longpress timeout, like clearly stated. Refresh rate only supports 24-48-60-96-120hz, if you don't have adaptive RR like S20, you can limit it to 96hz which helps A LOT


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> - Put Global | enhanced_processing 1
> - Put Global | restricted_device_performance 0,0
> - Put Global | sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

Click to collapse



What do you guys think of this ?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

UPDATED OP​Thanks to @OktaviAnabelle , i added some settings i forgot to mention before, added some stuff from *her config* and edited other settings.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 1, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED OP​Thanks to @OktaviAnabelle , i added some settings i forgot to mention before, added some stuff from *her config* and edited other settings.

Click to collapse


I'm testing some of her ADB commands too, if everything is good, i might add them to *my personal ADB config and update ADB commands post*

`adb shell settings put system dim_screen 1
adb shell settings put global boot_count 0
adb shell settings put global Phenotype_boot_count 0
adb shell settings put global low_power_back_data_off 1
adb shell settings put global sem_power_mode_refresh_rate 0,0,-1,0
adb shell settings put global sem_power_mode_refresh_rate_cover 0,0,-1,0`

I also reset these to clean test the new ADB settings
`adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0
adb shell settings put global enhanced_processing 0
adb shell settings put global restricted_device_performance 1,1
adb shell settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 0`


----------



## rodken (Dec 1, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> 1 thing that i learned , every changes & adjusments take times to shows its results , but what i did was just use my phone as usual , charge my phone as usual , give it some time to adapt to the new settings , as the time goes by it gets better , it keeps getting better & better & now all works great as i wanted.

Click to collapse



Some if not many Android users succumb to the common pitfall(s) to not let any and all changes to the system to adjust over a period of time whether a device is rooted or not rooted.

From the early days of Android Ice Cream Sandwich [Android 4.0], the norm was to usually allow 3 - 5 days to determine if an adjustment and/or change to the system is pure snake oil.

OCD Moment: I developed a habit over the years since I became a crack-flasher of rebooting my device 3 times with 5-minute intervals to ensure quality control after flashing any Custom ROM or Magisk Module.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 2, 2022)

Software Update (Exynos S22)​What to expect from latest *BVKC* update for SGS22 ? It only update *CP* and *CSC*, left the same *AP* and *BL* as previous *BVKB* update.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 2, 2022)

Is it mandatory to reinstall all the apps before updating? Because I've reinstalled everything and the phone is slower, laggy and drains more battery. I've read through the thread that it is advisable to do it, but I would like to know more and what happens if I don't reinstall everything


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 2, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Is it mandatory to reinstall all the apps before updating? Because I've reinstalled everything and the phone is slower, laggy and drains more battery. I've read through the thread that it is advisable to do it, but I would like to know more and what happens if I don't reinstall everything

Click to collapse



Restore everything, update, then debloat again. It's Very simple. You don't want to ? Cool, go ahead, AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Restore everything, update, then debloat again. It's Very simple. You don't want to ? Cool, go ahead, AT YOUR OWN RISK.

Click to collapse



Chill mate. I was just asking what are the problems if I don't do so


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 2, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Chill mate. I was just asking what are the problems if I don't do so

Click to collapse



No idea, i never tried


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 2, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> Is it mandatory to reinstall all the apps before updating? Because I've reinstalled everything and the phone is slower, laggy and drains more battery. I've read through the thread that it is advisable to do it, but I would like to know more and what happens if I don't reinstall everything

Click to collapse



Some apps will have crash, expecially settings and you can't turn on wifi, 4g, adb, can't swipe status bar, and settings cannot be open. These are the problems in S22 and S22+ caused (sometimes) if u not restore apps, then you are forced to restore and wipe all data.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 2, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Some apps will have crash, expecially settings and you can't turn on wifi, 4g, adb, can't swipe status bar, and settings cannot be open. These are the problems in S22 and S22+ caused (sometimes) if u not restore apps, then you are forced to restore and wipe all data.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the very precise information


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 2, 2022)

Has anyone with an SD S21 Ultra figured out what's causing major battery drain with Android 13 update. I spoke to about 3 people who are all experiencing severe battery drainage plus minor overheating, not everyone else around me does what we do here on XDA and trick out their phone with optimizations. Everyone I know is on plain stock, with stock settings and no ADB optimizations. I on the other hand optimize my phone, did this again waited till it settled and definitely not much changed. My buddy usually has 59% by the end of the day, but now he's seeing 39% by the end of the day. It sounds too me like this is more of an S21 issue not an S22.


----------



## rodken (Dec 2, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Has anyone with an SD S21 Ultra figured out what's causing major battery drain with Android 13 update. I spoke to about 3 people who are all experiencing severe battery drainage plus minor overheating, not everyone else around me does what we do here on XDA and trick out their phone with optimizations. Everyone I know is on plain stock, with stock settings and no ADB optimizations. I on the other hand optimize my phone, did this again waited till it settled and definitely not much changed. My buddy usually has 59% by the end of the day, but now he's seeing 39% by the end of the day. It sounds too me like this is more of an S21 issue not an S22.

Click to collapse



There is a golden rule that stems back from the early days of the Galaxy S6 [Android 5.0] where it is _was_ important to wipe (system) cache partition and/or wipe data/factory reset from the recovery menu after any `major system update` to avoid all sorts of potential problems.
-- Whether or not the old adage applies to devices with today's specs running newer versions of Android remains to be seen.
-- The jury is out on whether Android 13 has a on-going battery drain bug.
-- Some Pixel 6 users were griping about a battery drain issue after migrating to Android 13.
-- The blame is supposedly being placed on "certain launcher background activities".


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 2, 2022)

rodken said:


> There is a golden rule that stems back from the early days of the Galaxy S6 [Android 5.0] where it is _was_ important to wipe (system) cache partition and/or wipe data/factory reset from the recovery menu after any `major system update` to avoid all sorts of potential problems.
> -- Whether or not the old adage applies to devices with today's specs running newer versions of Android remains to be seen.
> -- The jury is out on whether Android 13 has a on-going battery drain bug.
> -- Some Pixel 6 users were griping about a battery drain issue after migrating to Android 13.
> -- The blame is supposedly being placed on "certain launcher background activities".

Click to collapse



I feel like sometimes this is all intentional to upgrade our phones.


----------



## Oyunbus (Dec 2, 2022)

I disabled gos with the method in the video.I gave the app manager adb authorization with wireless debugging without pc. I deleted the apps found OP









						App Manager - Android package manager | F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository
					

A full-featured open source package manager for android.




					f-droid.org


----------



## rodken (Dec 2, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I feel like sometimes this is all intentional to upgrade our phones.

Click to collapse



Smartphone manufactures utilize batteries that are designed for a 400-500 recharge cycle … this means the battery is rated for 400-500 full recharges before its capacity is reduced to 80% - more recharges = less capacity. These manufacturers have a method of controlling how long a device will last - and could be the reason for sealed phones.

-- If folks could replace their own smartphone batteries, older devices would still be in most people hands today.
-- Replacing one's own smartphone battery might interfere with how high intense app(s) behave, e.g., games, etc.
-- Some would argue that waterproofing devices is more of a marketing tactic than a benefit.


----------



## @KraxZher (Dec 2, 2022)

the new android 13 update has killed my battery life on my s22 from 9 hours to 6 and there are bugs that didn't exist before :/


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 2, 2022)

Oyunbus said:


> I disabled gos with the method in the video.I gave the app manager adb authorization with wireless debugging without pc. I deleted the apps found OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is not in English.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 2, 2022)

@KraxZher said:


> the new android 13 update has killed my battery life on my s22 from 9 hours to 6 and there are bugs that didn't exist before :/

Click to collapse



Did you go to recovery and wipe cache partition then repair apps? Then use Galaxy App Booster from Good Guardians.


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 3, 2022)

This may seem like a dumb question. Anyone know why I can't access the data folder? Why is this a problem all of a sudden. No 3rd party apps? I'm trying to pull files I downloaded from zedge from the data folder but the F*(* I can't get in it won't give me access wtf. And screw you Samsung how are you protecting my privacy by disabling me access to my data folder? Android 13 is very fishy.


----------



## Djsemp89 (Dec 3, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> This may seem like a dumb question. Anyone know why I can't access the data folder? Why is this a problem all of a sudden. No 3rd party apps? I'm trying to pull files I downloaded from zedge from the data folder but the F*(* I can't get in it won't give me access wtf. And screw you Samsung how are you protecting my privacy by disabling me access to my data folder? Android 13 is very fishy.

Click to collapse



Restore download manager from uninstall list, I believe there's two packages search download in uninstall section you'll find them.


----------



## @KraxZher (Dec 3, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Did you go to recovery and wipe cache partition then repair apps? Then use Galaxy App Booster from Good Guardians.

Click to collapse



Ok I just did it for the second time to see if it fixes anything, this day the battery was even worse 5 hours in fairly light tasks I'll wait about 4 days to see if it improves


----------



## meternich (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi. I took the risk of updating without restoring debloated apps. Now the settings on my s21fe wont open. What the procedure to repair that? Factory reset?


----------



## KKYASIR (Dec 3, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. I took the risk of updating without restoring debloated apps. Now the settings on my s21fe wont open. What the procedure to reprair that? Factory reset?

Click to collapse



restore all apps , then apply preset again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

Oyunbus said:


> I disabled gos with the method in the video.I gave the app manager adb authorization with wireless debugging without pc. I deleted the apps found OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ADB AppControl also lets you disable apps.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. I took the risk of updating without restoring debloated apps. Now the settings on my s21fe wont open. What the procedure to repair that? Factory reset?

Click to collapse



Factory reset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> restore all apps , then apply preset again

Click to collapse



They won't be able to, if they can't access settings, they can't grant ADB authorisation


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 3, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. I took the risk of updating without restoring debloated apps. Now the settings on my s21fe wont open. What the procedure to repair that? Factory reset?

Click to collapse



Yes, happened on my brother' S22, if settings doesn't open there is nothing else u can do, onlye reset.


----------



## crucknova (Dec 3, 2022)

Does *LCD Burn-in Wiper* actually works? I have a screen burn of the navigation bar on my s10+, seeing if i can fix it!


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 3, 2022)

Djsemp89 said:


> Restore download manager from uninstall list, I believe there's two packages search download in uninstall section you'll find them.

Click to collapse



I never disabled or removed download manager. This has nothing to do with being able to access the android data folder. Samsung has a restriction keeping users from getting into the data folder as it's now a privacy issue. I want to know how to get around this privacy block they have now


----------



## skiku (Dec 3, 2022)

meternich said:


> Hi. I took the risk of updating without restoring debloated apps. Now the settings on my s21fe wont open. What the procedure to repair that? Factory reset?

Click to collapse



Maybe with the app SetEdit, you can give adb permissions without the Settings app. Just try to change the highlighted setting on my SS on the Global page. And then with ADB enabled, you can try to restore all apps


----------



## sapanag (Dec 3, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



wow thats so much of detailed analysis.

thanks for this


----------



## sapanag (Dec 3, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



Please also share your disabled presents

btw i see tht SDHMS uninstalled. then i guess adaptive battery doesnt work and we cannot put apps in deep sleep and etc

and i see smartfpsadjuster is also uninstalled but u wrote tht it is set to unrestricted

confused


----------



## Bill720 (Dec 3, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I feel like sometimes this is all intentional to upgrade our phones.

Click to collapse



If I can put my conspiracy theory hat on for a moment as well, I think that the main way that they're forcing people's hands now is by making it difficult to compile software (both Android and iOS) that targets older versions of the operating system, and, on top of that, making it difficult for users to locate a version that is compatible with their device's operating system on the Market and App Store. The other side of it is that while they will claim that "One UI" gets all of these updates for years to come, the versions of core software/features (notably camera) seem to continue to be device-specific.



rodken said:


> Smartphone manufactures utilize batteries that are designed for a 400-500 recharge cycle … this means the battery is rated for 400-500 full recharges before its capacity is reduced to 80% - more recharges = less capacity. These manufacturers have a method of controlling how long a device will last - and could be the reason for sealed phones.
> 
> -- If folks could replace their own smartphone batteries, older devices would still be in most people hands today.
> -- Replacing one's own smartphone battery might interfere with how high intense app(s) behave, e.g., games, etc.
> -- Some would argue that waterproofing devices is more of a marketing tactic than a benefit.

Click to collapse



That's fair. I will give them credit for the small things that Samsung has gifted users with to offset that, however, such as a higher-than-necessary 16 watt hour capacity battery pack, and, in newer versions of the stock software, the ability to halt charging at 85%. Time will tell whether the latter actually ends up being impactful, but, on paper, it should be. Whether or not the non-user-replaceable battery design is actually necessary for the water resistance, there is no doubt that this sealing seems to have the inherent drawback of slightly muffling speaker output and microphone input compared to non IP68-certified handhelds.



@KraxZher said:


> the new android 13 update has killed my battery life on my s22 from 9 hours to 6 and there are bugs that didn't exist before :/

Click to collapse



Which of the One UI tweaks are you thinking might've caused that?



crucknova said:


> Does *LCD Burn-in Wiper* actually works? I have a screen burn of the navigation bar on my s10+, seeing if i can fix it!

Click to collapse



Most higher-end Samsung devices don't have an LCD, so any app designed to combat the effects of temporary LCD image retention won't have any impact (nor will any of the tweaks mentioned in the OP, for that matter). The only viable solution will be to counter-wear by displaying an exact inverse of what was burned in such that the under-worn areas of the screen will eventually come to look the same as those which were over-worn.



> This may seem like a dumb question. Anyone know why I can't access the data folder? Why is this a problem all of a sudden. No 3rd party apps? I'm trying to pull files I downloaded from zedge from the data folder but the F*(* I can't get in it won't give me access wtf. And screw you Samsung how are you protecting my privacy by disabling me access to my data folder? Android 13 is very fishy.

Click to collapse


@Axiomkid, which of the One UI Tweaks are you using to try and achieve that?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

crucknova said:


> Does *LCD Burn-in Wiper* actually works? I have a screen burn of the navigation bar on my s10+, seeing if i can fix it!

Click to collapse



Please test and report back, don't hesitate to give it 2 or 3 more goes just to make sure. Or leave it on for the whole night


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Please also share your disabled presents
> 
> btw i see tht SDHMS uninstalled. then i guess adaptive battery doesnt work and we cannot put apps in deep sleep and etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SDHMS is the adaptive battery equivalent for Samsung, so no, uninstalling SDHMS doesn't affect Adaptive Battery


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

Bill720 said:


> If I can put my conspiracy theory hat on for a moment as well, I think that the main way that they're forcing people's hands now is by making it difficult to compile software (both Android and iOS) that targets older versions of the operating system, and, on top of that, making it difficult for users to locate a version that is compatible with their device's operating system on the Market and App Store. The other side of it is that while they will claim that "One UI" gets all of these updates for years to come, the versions of core software/features (notably camera) seem to continue to be device-specific.
> 
> 
> That's fair. I will give them credit for the small things that Samsung has gifted users with to offset that, however, such as a higher-than-necessary 16 watt hour capacity battery pack, and, in newer versions of the stock software, the ability to halt charging at 85%. Time will tell whether the latter actually ends up being impactful, but, on paper, it should be. Whether or not the non-user-replaceable battery design is actually necessary for the water resistance, there is no doubt that this sealing seems to have the inherent drawback of slightly muffling speaker output and microphone input compared to non IP68-certified handhelds.
> ...

Click to collapse



Quit the honor to have Staff members interested on my Thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 3, 2022)

TEST PRESET​I have been running this for a couple of days, and i kind of like it. Otherwise, i just made peace with the fact this is the limit this phone can put out in terms of battery.


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing some of her ADB commands too, if everything is good, i might add them to *my personal ADB config and update ADB commands post*
> 
> `adb shell settings put system dim_screen 1
> adb shell settings put global boot_count 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please tell us what these do before changing. Such as low power back data and refresh rates


----------



## Oyunbus (Dec 3, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB AppControl, uygulamaları devre dışı bırakmanıza da izin verir.

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB AppControl also lets you disable apps.

Click to collapse



App manager can be used for those who do not have a computer.  good luck with your work. Thank you.


----------



## Djsemp89 (Dec 3, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I never disabled or removed download manager. This has nothing to do with being able to access the android data folder. Samsung has a restriction keeping users from getting into the data folder as it's now a privacy issue. I want to know how to get around this privacy block they have now

Click to collapse



Ok my bad all the best with it.


----------



## @KraxZher (Dec 3, 2022)

Bill720 said:


> Si puedo ponerme el sombrero de la teoría de la conspiración por un momento también, creo que la forma principal en que están forzando las manos de las personas ahora es dificultando la compilación de software (tanto Android como iOS) que se dirige a versiones anteriores de los sistemas operativos. sistema y, además de eso, dificultar que los usuarios encuentren una versión que sea compatible con el sistema operativo de su dispositivo en Market y App Store. El otro lado es que, si bien afirman que "One UI" recibe todas estas actualizaciones en los próximos años, las versiones del software/funciones principales (en particular, la cámara) parecen seguir siendo específicas del dispositivo.
> 
> 
> Eso es justo. Sin embargo, les daré crédito por las pequeñas cosas que Samsung ha regalado a los usuarios para compensar eso, como un paquete de baterías con una capacidad de 16 vatios hora superior a la necesaria y, en las versiones más nuevas del software de stock, la capacidad de detener cargando al 85%. El tiempo dirá si este último realmente termina siendo impactante, pero, en el papel, debería serlo. Ya sea que el diseño de la batería no reemplazable por el usuario sea realmente necesario para la resistencia al agua, no hay duda de que este sellado parece tener el inconveniente inherente de amortiguar ligeramente la salida del altavoz y la entrada del micrófono en comparación con los dispositivos portátiles sin certificación IP68.
> ...

Click to collapse



OUse the settings here


Bill720 said:


> If I can put my conspiracy theory hat on for a moment as well, I think that the main way that they're forcing people's hands now is by making it difficult to compile software (both Android and iOS) that targets older versions of the operating system, and, on top of that, making it difficult for users to locate a version that is compatible with their device's operating system on the Market and App Store. The other side of it is that while they will claim that "One UI" gets all of these updates for years to come, the versions of core software/features (notably camera) seem to continue to be device-specific.
> 
> 
> That's fair. I will give them credit for the small things that Samsung has gifted users with to offset that, however, such as a higher-than-necessary 16 watt hour capacity battery pack, and, in newer versions of the stock software, the ability to halt charging at 85%. Time will tell whether the latter actually ends up being impactful, but, on paper, it should be. Whether or not the non-user-replaceable battery design is actually necessary for the water resistance, there is no doubt that this sealing seems to have the inherent drawback of slightly muffling speaker output and microphone input compared to non IP68-certified handhelds.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the settings here, check if something had changed but it hasn't, even the phone doesn't get hot to know if any app consumes more battery, it seems that it was an intentional update,To force me to buy the s23 The bugs are bothering me a lot, for example the notifications go to the top of the screen or when I download a photo it stops appearing in the gallery to send it by WhatsApp.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 3, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have (had) so much going on lately , its been a busy day that i almost forgot to share my settings , i'm so sorry. so yeah i hate to say this , but this post would look like a thread within a thread , just as i said earlier it is quiet a lot , i use almost all the "Recommended Settings" stated in the OP so these are just some "adjustment" & a little bit of addition that i choose based on my personal preferences .
> so here it is :
> S21+ > One UI 4.1
> 5% battery/hour of Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm definitely in awe of it.
Thanks man for sharing your strict preference with us. And I will make a point of testing it along with the op update (and to think that going two weeks without a cell phone, things here may have changed l QUITE) Well thanks again soldier.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Dec 4, 2022)

will test and report back only things ive unticked are calendar, android auto, volte and vowifi and samsung pay and pass related stuff


Hamid Chikh said:


> TEST PRESET​I have been running this for a couple of days, and i kind of like it. Otherwise, i just made peace with the fact this is the limit this phone can put out in terms of battery.

Click to collapse


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 4, 2022)

Thanks @OktaviAnabelle for your tips. i had sot excellent not to mention i've been playing like gta sa modded and lol wr.
Well... What's left for me is to fix performance issues regarding disabled and uninstalled apps.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 4, 2022)

Haruu1416 said:


> Thanks @OktaviAnabelle for your tips. i had sot excellent not to mention i've been playing like gta sa modded and lol wr.
> Well... What's left for me is to fix performance issues regarding disabled and uninstalled apps.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

Click to collapse



What exactly did you apply on top of what you already found in OP ?


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

Does anyone know how to disable the Samsung Step Counter Sensor? I can't seem to find it in SetEdit. It seems to be running while my phone is idle. GSam shows Step_counter non wake running alongside smd wake. S21 Ultra


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 4, 2022)

I already enabled game booster on & approved all the required permissions. But still when I launche some games it doesn't pop up. Any idea? 

Oneui 4.1 S10e


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I already enabled game booster on & approved all the required permissions. But still when I launche some games it doesn't pop up. Any idea?
> 
> Oneui 4.1 S10e

Click to collapse



There are some games that game booster doesn't recognize (as shadow fight 4, paper please, etc), it takes some time for fix..


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> There are some games that game booster doesn't recognize (as shadow fight 4, paper please, etc), it takes some time for fix..

Click to collapse



I tried, Mobile Legends, Among US, Roblox. Still none of them was recognized


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I tried, Mobile Legends, Among US, Roblox. Still none of them was recognized

Click to collapse



Idk, try to wipe data and enable in game booster' settings the edge panel. I advice to put Game booster and related apps in NORMAL SLEEP, if u put them in DEEP SLEEP they won't work when u play games and u have to wipe their data to make them work.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 4, 2022)

SCPM - Before & After​
As you can see here, SCPM was a Power Management app in the past (S20 5G Snapdragon), but now they changed the package name and kept the same name.

But in the newer devices (S22 Exynos) SCPM has been rebadged to Samsung Cloud.


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 4, 2022)

Does game booster needs the GOS to be enabled?


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

How do you disable gos. I've tried and outside of using the netguard trick I can't figure it out


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Does game booster needs the GOS to be enabled?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 4, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> How do you disable gos. I've tried and outside of using the netguard trick I can't figure it out

Click to collapse



Use adb command to clear cache, force close the gos package with adb and put it in "disabled"


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Oh maybe thats why game booster is not working lol. GOS sucks

Does OneUI 4.1 have an option in game booster to disable gos or thats OneUI 5 thing?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Oh maybe thats why game booster is not working lol. GOS sucks
> 
> Does OneUI 4.1 have an option in game booster to disable gos or thats OneUI 5 thing?

Click to collapse



No, only with adb


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Use adb command to clear cache, force close the gos package with adb and put it in "disabled"

Click to collapse



Clear which cache?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 4, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> How do you disable gos. I've tried and outside of using the netguard trick I can't figure it out

Click to collapse



Please, read OP before commenting.


----------



## Emre67511 (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Oh maybe thats why game booster is not working lol. GOS sucks
> 
> Does OneUI 4.1 have an option in game booster to disable gos or thats OneUI 5 thing?

Click to collapse



It has that "Alternate game performance management" thing which samsung introduced after everybody hated that they throttle apps.
Maybe you can try that out


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 4, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> It has that "Alternate game performance management" thing which samsung introduced after everybody hated that they throttle apps.
> Maybe you can try that out

Click to collapse



Whats better GOS being uninstalled or disabled is okay?


----------



## Emre67511 (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Whats better GOS being uninstalled or disabled is okay?

Click to collapse



Uninstalling didn't work in the past because it somehow got reinstalled but I don't know if it's fixed on One Ui 5


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Please, read OP before commenting.

Click to collapse



Sorry. New here


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> What exactly did you apply on top of what you already found in OP ?

Click to collapse



Not only your recommended preset but also his and I decided to merge both two and not to mention that I used the new present as a basis for removing apps and not my old one with the apps that caused drainage. After all the cell phone is very stable with most of its functions, but needing to adjust certain points but running well.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 4, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Oh maybe thats why game booster is not working lol. GOS sucks
> 
> Does OneUI 4.1 have an option in game booster to disable gos or thats OneUI 5 thing?

Click to collapse



Try package disable pro, i use and works fine.


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> If you can't uninstall GOS, here's how you disable it.

Click to collapse



I got it thanks. I know it's off topic but is there a way to disable one ui home. It disables navigation but was hoping with adb or SetEdit you could turn it back on


----------



## Oyunbus (Dec 4, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> How do you disable gos. I've tried and outside of using the netguard trick I can't figure it out

Click to collapse



I disabled the GOS by giving ADB authorization to the App Manager program with the wireless debugging method. the good thing is that it can be done without a computer


----------



## skiku (Dec 4, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> How do you disable gos. I've tried and outside of using the netguard trick I can't figure it out

Click to collapse



I disabled with ADB App Control on windows. It seems to work


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

Oyunbus said:


> I disabled the GOS by giving ADB authorization to the App Manager program with the wireless debugging method. the good thing is that it can be done without a computer

Click to collapse



Thanks, I was able to figure it out


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 4, 2022)

I have used Nova launcher for years, what I would like to do is disable one ui home. Of course you can disable it but you lose navigation functions, does anyone know a way to disable one ui home but use abd or SetEdit or something to restore navigation functions?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 4, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> I have used Nova launcher for years, what I would like to do is disable one ui home. Of course you can disable it but you lose navigation functions, does anyone know a way to disable one ui home but use abd or SetEdit or something to restore navigation functions?

Click to collapse



Navigation is integrated with the main launcher of the system, only root and android pie can do this feat.


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> I disabled with ADB App Control on windows. It seems to work

Click to collapse




How did you got 0B on GOS? I already disabled and clear the GOS but still got that 6MB. It bothers me thinking that its still on background


----------



## Emre67511 (Dec 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> How did you got 0B on GOS? I already disabled and clear the GOS but still got that 6MB. It bothers me thinking that its still on background

Click to collapse



Disabled apps can't run in the background.
Your phone even can go into bootloop if you disable the wrong apps so they are not even running while booting


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 5, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Disabled apps can't run in the background.
> Your phone even can go into bootloop if you disable the wrong apps so they are not even running while booting

Click to collapse



I see thanks! But how did he get to clear it is there any other commands?


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> Awsome guide, thank you so much for your work!
> Btw, did you change any setting regarding the refresh rate?

Click to collapse





serene_sky said:


> so you can have 20 hours continuous on screen?
> it's unbelievable if you use 120hz (same s21+ like me)

Click to collapse



Ah yesss i forgot to mention about refresh rate , yes i play alot with my refresh rate i would say its very situational , mine is @90hz most of the time , but i also lowered it to 60hz at some point , for example (but not always) : if i just listening to some music or podcast in the background i would probably set it down to 60hz , what is the point to have a high refresh rate when i didn't even scroll , touch or look at it ?
I rarely use 120hz , i don't use 120hz unnecessarily , I mean Samsung WQHD Amoled Screen (which is best in the market) + 120hz + SD888 with only 4800mAh are not a very good combination if we want to talk about battery life , i know the feelings that once you go 120hz you don't wanna go back , but remember there are a lot of Iphone 11 users who sees their device at 60hz & they can still live with it , comfortably. So yeah , if i want to achieve something there must be something to sacrifice , sometimes this is just the way that life goes you know , but of course this is just my opinion from my POV


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Please also share your disabled presents
> 
> btw i see tht SDHMS uninstalled. then i guess adaptive battery doesnt work and we cannot put apps in deep sleep and etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry , i must have forgotten to edit MyPreset , it's updated now .
Excluded from the preset are :
Sdhms , Smartfps & Forest/Digital Wellbeing , Digital Wellbeing is in the list of disabled apps .


----------



## sapanag (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I'm really sorry , i must have forgotten to edit MyPreset , it's updated now .
> Excluded from the preset are :
> Sdhms , Smartfps & Forest/Digital Wellbeing , Digital Wellbeing is in the list of disabled apps .

Click to collapse



Thank you. Please share disabled list also if possible


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Thank you. Please share disabled list also if possible

Click to collapse



There you go. 
Note : Include 20+ restored apps for stability & functionality that i forgot to exclude them from the previous preset.
Those apps are Talk Back , Edge Panel & Knox related stuff (some of them ended up in disabled list apps)
I restore even though i don't use them , just to have a more stable device & no battery issue so far , still the same if not better.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> I see thanks! But how did he get to clear it is there any other commands?

Click to collapse



Have you try to uninstall the updates ? (Gos) simply disabling the app wouldn't erase/decrease its size , uninstalling update of the app does , but after some time it will increases again but not much , here is mine after 2 months of disabling & uninstalling the update.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> great guide! Thank you for sharing with the xda community!

Click to collapse





Hamid Chikh said:


> That's one hell of an analysis you did there, high five! Great job, it's a mix of my tweaks and your own. I'll take the time to read and even edit OP if anything is worth noting there.

Click to collapse





Kris_b1104 said:


> Pure genius. I hope the XDA gods protect you at all costs.

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Have you try to uninstall the updates ? (Gos) simply disabling the app wouldn't erase/decrease its size , uninstalling update of the app does , but after some time it will increases again but not much , here is mine after 2 months of disabling & uninstalling the update.

Click to collapse



what app are you using to disable this services? can't find link to use samsung package disabler pro


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Ah yesss i forgot to mention about refresh rate , yes i play alot with my refresh rate i would say its very situational , mine is @90hz most of the time , but i also lowered it to 60hz at some point , for example (but not always) : if i just listening to some music or podcast in the background i would probably set it down to 60hz , what is the point to have a high refresh rate when i didn't even scroll , touch or look at it ?
> I rarely use 120hz , i don't use 120hz unnecessarily , I mean Samsung WQHD Amoled Screen (which is best in the market) + 120hz + SD888 with only 4800mAh are not a very good combination if we want to talk about battery life , i know the feelings that once you go 120hz you don't wanna go back , but remember there are a lot of Iphone 11 users who sees their device at 60hz & they can still live with it , comfortably. So yeah , if i want to achieve something there must be something to sacrifice , sometimes this is just the way that life goes you know , but of course this is just my opinion from my POV

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update, please, share your "KEPT" system apps list with us.


----------



## paul222008 (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Have you try to uninstall the updates ? (Gos) simply disabling the app wouldn't erase/decrease its size , uninstalling update of the app does , but after some time it will increases again but not much , here is mine after 2 months of disabling & uninstalling the update.

Click to collapse



Yup before I disabled the GOS I did click uninstall update in details of it. Then than adb disable commands.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 5, 2022)

My battery SOT (S10+) is improved more and more after some precautions:
1) Fix google packages and android system webview uninstalling update, clearing data and cache and force stop;
2) Clear data and cache of Samsung Health Device Manager and Device Care, force stop;
3) In dialer digit *#9900# and select* delete dumpstate and Batterystats* (thanks to that user who wrote it here on the thread);
4) Reboot in recovery, 3 wipes cache and repair apps;
5) Calibrate battery with 2 cicles of full discharging than charge from 0% to 100% with phone off;
6) Set *naptime* with aggresive doze, and disable motion detect (and other my preferences);
7) Enabled sensor off and data saving;
8) *Disabled ADAPTIVE BATTERY that causes drain on my oneui 4.1*;
9) enhanced_processing and cpu_responsiveness set to 0;
10) Thermal threshold (in thermal guardian) set to -2;
11) Enabled Battery Guardian;
11) Enabled Bixby Routines with my own features and one (which I got from a user here) that enable 2g/3g when wifi is on.
12) Screen_mode set to 0;
13) Deleted location_ignore_settings_package_whitelist (IDK if has some impact on battery, but i tried).

*The screen below is with bixby Routines ebabled, some hours in 4g and the rest in Wifi*
The days before I did more than 1 day of usage with 4h hours in wifi and the rest in 4g, more then 7h of SOT.


----------



## sapanag (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> There you go.
> Note : Include 20+ restored apps for stability & functionality that i forgot to exclude them from the previous preset.
> Those apps are Talk Back , Edge Panel & Knox related stuff (some of them ended up in disabled list apps)
> I restore even though i don't use them , just to have a more stable device & no battery issue so far , still the same if not better.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing the list


----------



## sapanag (Dec 5, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> My battery SOT (S10+) is improved more and more after some precautions:
> 1) Fix google packages and android system webview uninstalling update, clearing data and cache and force stop;
> 2) Clear data and cache of Samsung Health Device Manager and Device Care, force stop;
> 3) In dialer digit *#9900# and select* delete dumpstate and Batterystats* (thanks to that user who wrote it here on the thread);
> ...

Click to collapse



Which app do you use for auto sensor off??? Or manual on off in Developer menu?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 5, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Which app do you use for auto sensor off??? Or manual on off in Developer menu?

Click to collapse



In developer menu, enabling it there shows a toggle in statusbar "sensor off"


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> what app are you using to disable this services? can't find link to use samsung package disabler pro

Click to collapse





paul222008 said:


> Yup before I disabled the GOS I did click uninstall update in details of it. Then than adb disable commands.

Click to collapse



I use Package Disabler Pro to disabled it , its no longer in the market , i crack the app but i won't share it , i'm afraid that something bad might happen to your devices (just in case) also such things is illegal here in XDA.
I'll try to give you the alternative in my next post.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

robydiamond said:


> I bought and installed the Disconnect Pro app on my Fold 4 but when I start it ,after giving administrator permissions, it gets stuck on point 3 "tap here to enable blocking"; can anyone help me to solve? thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi , that also happened to me , just close the app , open your browser or any app you want , and then open the Disconnect Pro again , if there are some tracking/ads activity from the app that you just opened they should've appear there in the Disconnect Pro activity list.


----------



## robydiamond (Dec 5, 2022)

thank you


----------



## robydiamond (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Hi , that also happened to me , just close the app , open your browser or any app you want , and then open the Disconnect Pro again , if there are some tracking/ads activity from the app that you just opened they should've appear there in the Disconnect Pro activity list.

Click to collapse



thank you! but does it also filter internet browsing?


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

robydiamond said:


> thank you! but does it also filter internet browsing?

Click to collapse



Yes it does


----------



## robydiamond (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Yes it does

Click to collapse



thank you! I don't see any browsers in my activity.


----------



## robydiamond (Dec 5, 2022)

robydiamond said:


> thank you! I don't see any browsers in my activity.

Click to collapse



i tried to install samsung internet browser and it tracks it fine, while the beta and chrome dev doesn't see them


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

robydiamond said:


> thank you! I don't see any browsers in my activity.

Click to collapse



And the other apps ? Like Google Play Service for example ? Which browsers did you use ? I use Samsung Internet and it showed up in my activity as you can see.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 5, 2022)

robydiamond said:


> i tried to install samsung internet browser and it tracks it fine, while the beta and chrome dev doesn't see them

Click to collapse



Ah it is fine then , what about Chrome ? Have you tried it yet ? The last time i use Chrome it also shows up in my activity , If you use Samsung Internet you can also use the add-on to block ads , and within the add-on app you can filter which type of ads that you want to block , just sharing.


----------



## AndroidWars (Dec 5, 2022)

S10+ Exynos all day 4G on with heavy usage 7.30 Hour SOT


----------



## robydiamond (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> And the other apps ? Like Google Play Service for example ? Which browsers did you use ? I use Samsung Internet and it showed up in my activity as you can see.

Click to collapse



Google Play Service ok, the browser in beta version like Chrome Dev and Samsung Internet are not tracked


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 5, 2022)

16_ozz said:


> I would like to disable the step_counter and step_detector sensor. As you see it's eating up battery while I'm sleeping. I don't have any health apps and have been thoroughly through permissions. Not sure if this is possible. Devcheck is showing it as a sensor. My phone is a S21 Ultra. Anybody have any ideas? View attachment 5777863View attachment 5777865

Click to collapse



Please, Remove this post, it's off topic. This IS NOT Samsung General Support Discussion, it's a thread. Please pay some respect before bargin in with Out of topic questions. If you have anything concerning WHAT'S WRITTEN IN OP, please, you're welcome.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 5, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/S22Ultra/comments/zdj9yw
what do you guys think?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/S22Ultra/comments/zdj9yw
> what do you guys think?

Click to collapse



I agree with him, I'm a heavy gamer, and I tried using my phone with GOS installed a few times and always went back to disabling it.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 5, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> - Put Global | enhanced_processing 1
> - Put Global | restricted_device_performance 0,0
> - Put Global | sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have an S22 Ultra, I would recommend staying away from these 3 settings.

Restricted device performance adb command worked nicely on One UI 4 but it's honestly not needed in One UI 5. I tried it at 0,0 and the device stutters sometimes navigating through apps or settings. I also put CPU Responsiveness back to 0. The phone is already blazing fast and these commands aren't necessary on the S22 Ultra. My processing speed is at optimized for better battery life.

I also noticed my standby time increased a lot with restricted device performance at 0,0 and CPU Responsiveness set to 1, so I put them back to 1,1 and 0.

Also, everytime I entered this command "restricted_device_performance" and changed it to a different value, my phone rebooted.

This might be different for other Galaxy models though. This is just a heads-up to S22 Ultra Snapdragon owners. 

Once again, love these settings you have shared with us, I'm using quite a few of them and I can already see the difference in battery life. Great work!


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 5, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> If you have an S22 Ultra, I would recommend staying away from these 3 settings.
> 
> Restricted device performance adb command worked nicely on One UI 4 but it's honestly not needed in One UI 5. I tried it at 0,0 and the device stutters sometimes navigating through apps or settings. I also put CPU Responsiveness back to 0. The phone is already blazing fast and these commands aren't necessary on the S22 Ultra. My processing speed is at optimized for better battery life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, setting sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness to 1 caused slight stutter and some heating on my phone. I as well had to revert it back to 0, That's coming from the SD S21 Ultra running Android 13 latest November security patch.


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/S22Ultra/comments/zdj9yw
> what do you guys think?

Click to collapse







Since Im only playing mobile legends, i prefer to leave the GOS on because that game is not like the genshin impact that requires a higher fps for you to enjoy. Tho disabling GOS and playing high graphic games like genshin impact. You only gain slight fps boost in exchange of 3x - 4x of battery consumption for only a couple of minutes then the fps or performance starts to throttle because of extreme heat which is not good for the phone internals unless you play in a cold place, room or with a phone cooler. Just my two cents


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 6, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> If you have an S22 Ultra, I would recommend staying away from these 3 settings.
> 
> Restricted device performance adb command worked nicely on One UI 4 but it's honestly not needed in One UI 5. I tried it at 0,0 and the device stutters sometimes navigating through apps or settings. I also put CPU Responsiveness back to 0. The phone is already blazing fast and these commands aren't necessary on the S22 Ultra. My processing speed is at optimized for better battery life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no stuttering issue with sem_enhanced_processing_responsivness set to 1 (S21+) I'm still on One UI 4.1 btw , maybe that is why .
But I will try to set it to 0 for 2-3 days to see if there is any differences ,
And yes changing the value of restricted_device_performance to any value other than 1,1 and 0,0 can cause the phone to reboot .

And thank you for trying some of my settings!


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Thanks for the update, please, share your "KEPT" system apps list with us.

Click to collapse



Here it is , including which apps that i disabled .


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 6, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Here it is , including which apps that i disabled .

Click to collapse



Uninstalled or kept?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 6, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I have no stuttering issue with sem_enhanced_processing_responsivness set to 1 (S21+) I'm still on One UI 4.1 btw , maybe that is why .
> But I will try to set it to 0 for 2-3 days to see if there is any differences ,
> And yes changing the value of restricted_device_performance to any value other than 1,1 and 0,0 can cause the phone to reboot .
> 
> And thank you for trying some of my settings!

Click to collapse



CPU Responsiveness is fine when set to 1, by itself. But when paired with the restricted_device performance command, there is stuttering. I've had it set to 1 for a very long time. 

You don't have to change any of your settings, because it's performing great on your phone, your device is different. If it's working for you, keep it! This is just my findings regarding the S22 Ultra, not S21.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 6, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Uninstalled or kept?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry , it is kept system apps , thanks for the reminder.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 6, 2022)

Thank you , i didn't know that it would make a conflict if paired with restricted_device_performance. 
Yes i know , even the same device can have a different performance regardless of any settings they use.
Once again thank you for your input , i would like to try to set it to 0 , i just love to experimenting with my devices .


----------



## redevans (Dec 6, 2022)

i got performance profile via updated/latest device care app = this profile refers to the adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode or if you have the Setedit app its faster to look up into it under global table where 0 = standard profile and 1 = light profile

you can even toggle it via quick settings or add it manually=>> custom(com.samsung.android.lool/com.samsung.android.sm.perfopt.PerfOptTile)
in the sysui_qs_tiles under secure table


furthermore, i found that in secure table there is a line that is refresh_rate_mode values can be 0 = standard, 1 = adaptive, 2 = high
this is connected to the motion smoothness settings in display and it is connected to the last digit of sem_power_mode_refresh_rate


----------



## sapanag (Dec 6, 2022)

redevans said:


> i got performance profile via updated/latest device care app = this profile refers to the adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode or if you have the Setedit app its faster to look up into it under global table where 0 = standard profile and 1 = light profile
> 
> you can even toggle it via quick settings or add it manually=>> custom(com.samsung.android.lool/com.samsung.android.sm.perfopt.PerfOptTile)
> in the sysui_qs_tiles under secure table
> ...

Click to collapse



Which device are you using???.  As far as i know this setting is recd only on Fold and flip series and tabs also not sure


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

This is bad.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is bad.

Click to collapse



wouldnt get rid of oneui launch solves the drain? or are you saying the drain of the other apps are high aswell


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> This is bad.

Click to collapse



Can we nothing do about the one IU battery usage?

This are mine stats actually.


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 6, 2022)

Here what you guys do with your presets. On S10+


----------



## antrekov (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ​Fix Frame Drops (Limit Minimum Refresh Rate)​- adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0
> ​

Click to collapse



Can anyone tell what the factory setting of this parameter in the S22 Ultra?


----------



## AndroidWars (Dec 6, 2022)

S10+ Exynos All day 4G Gos On 
(Gos settings Battery mode) 5.30-6 Hour
Gos Off max 4-4.30 hour SOT


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *#I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE CAUSED TO YOUR DEVICE*
> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> ...

Click to collapse



Unable to get rid of google play service battery drain.... Tried op google fix...still same..If my phone is used for 23 h 34 min and i can see google play service using same time...actually i charged my phone now..that's y unable to send screenshot..... Using S22 Ultra SD version.... with 200+ apps debloated


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 6, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Unable to get rid of google play service battery drain.... Tried op google fix...still same..If my phone is used for 23 h 34 min and i can see google play service using same time...actually i charged my phone now..that's y unable to send screenshot..... Using S22 Ultra SD version.... with 200+ apps debloated

Click to collapse



just remove running in background apps. then wait 2-3 days to check the effect.


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 6, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> just remove running in background apps. then wait 2-3 days to check the effect.

Click to collapse



already put most apps to sleep.....


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 6, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> already put most apps to sleep.....

Click to collapse



With Google services drain battery, you should do a factory reset then just remove app by app and see if it works.

From my experience, the things drain and heat up your phone, are not 3rd party app, which are system/samsung apps and services.
So what you should do, besides put 3rd party app into sleeps, is find out which package really runs in background and remove if you don't have a need to use it.
Remove a lot of packages may makes the phone heat-up and and drain battery, because some necessary apps/services are missing.

For me, what you should remove are:
- bixby assistant, voice wake-up
- samsung text to speech
- google voice/search
- samsung share feature like: link sharing, quick share
- digital wellbeing and device security
- nearby device scanning
- samsung customization services
- all samsung location services
- android system intelligence
- smarthings, smartswitch
- edge bar
- emergency feature (which useless)
- some knox services because them (maybe) send your data usage to samsung
- galaxy wearable, if you don't have smartwatch or earbuds
- secure folder, if you want

They are things which usually run in background, remove another apps (packages) doesn't help much to save battery.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

redevans said:


> i got performance profile via updated/latest device care app = this profile refers to the adb shell settings put global sem_low_heat_mode or if you have the Setedit app its faster to look up into it under global table where 0 = standard profile and 1 = light profile
> 
> you can even toggle it via quick settings or add it manually=>> custom(com.samsung.android.lool/com.samsung.android.sm.perfopt.PerfOptTile)
> in the sysui_qs_tiles under secure table
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a fold, it's available for all Z series


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> wouldnt get rid of oneui launch solves the drain? or are you saying the drain of the other apps are high aswell

Click to collapse



Yes, but will also disable gestures


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

antrekov said:


> Can anyone tell what the factory setting of this parameter in the S22 Ultra?

Click to collapse



Just delete it, there's no default value


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm having A LOT of frame drops, i'm starting to think it's an S22 thing, or maybe Exynos ? Or is it like i first thought a Software issue with the "adaptive" refresh rate algorithm ?


----------



## antrekov (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just delete it, there's no default value

Click to collapse



Sorry for my repeat, but I can't figure out how to delete it.  I used the command "adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0" to set the minimum refresh rate to 60Hz. What should I do to return the min refresh rate to the factory value?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 6, 2022)

antrekov said:


> Sorry for my repeat, but I can't figure out how to delete it.  I used the command "adb shell settings put system min_refresh_rate 60.0" to set the minimum refresh rate to 60Hz. What should I do to return the min refresh rate to the factory value?

Click to collapse



adb shell settings delete system min_refresh_rate


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm having A LOT of frame drops, i'm starting to think it's an S22 thing, or maybe Exynos ? Or is it like i first thought a Software issue with the "adaptive" refresh rate algorithm ?

Click to collapse



I just overall think its a software issue. It's a S21 Ultra issue as well. I honestly don't think Samsung is able to fix the adaptive refresh rate within the software. This problem runs across all if not most Galaxy devices. I got a bad feeling this issue will be present on the S23 when it's released.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Yes, but will also disable gestures
> 
> Use third party gestures ? Or would that be more battery drain?

Click to collapse


----------



## redevans (Dec 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You have a fold, it's available for all Z series

Click to collapse



no.. im only using samsung a30 one ui 3.1


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 7, 2022)

@nokia_16 Before you decide to do a factory reset have you try to :

- Go to settings > about phone > software information > Google Play system update .
Because sometimes they're not updating itself
- Download Play Service Info from Play Store > open the app to check if there is any update
- keep the Play Service up to date but uninstall the updates from Android System Webview , use the factory version , the last version on the Play Store have some bugs
- Remove & Re-add your Google account , because sometimes they failed to Sync properly
- Go to Settings > Privacy > Android Personalization Service OFF , this is related to Android Systen Intelligence app
- Go to Settings > Google > Manage your Google account & Turn off High contrast colors settings , Turn off location sharing , Check your apps and service connected to you account , Delete Google services you no longer use , Turn off your Web & Apps activity , Turn off activity from areas where you've used Google , Turn off location history

In the attached file , picture that i take from running service , take a look at my Samsung Keyboard & Android service library , that is how long my phone has been used since the last reboot and take a look at Play Service , it's barely running in the background because i don't use much of their services & always turn my location off when its not in use .

Sync , Location , and Background Services are more likely to causes the battery drain from Google Play Service rather than some installed apps.
Or it might be because of software updates & Android 13 stuffs that causing the issue , in Samsung official community S21 & S22 users are complaining of higher battery drain after Android 13 updates .
And if it is indeed because of the updates and the OS i doubt factory reset would solve the issue .
That is why i don't update my OS yet , from my personal experience when samsung says the update is stable , no it is not , that is why when people complains they always said "wait for the next update" , they need to do the update to optimize the "stable" version for at least 2-3 times to make it really stable (from my personal experience)


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I'm sorry , it is kept system apps , thanks for the reminder.

Click to collapse



Your list is kinda confusing. Inside the txt file it says 
UNINSTALLED SYSTEM APPS yet the file name says INSTALLED SYSTEM APPS


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 7, 2022)

@caingatcarl It is installed system apps that i kept on my phone , forgot to rename the UNINSTALLED TO INSTALLED , really sorry.


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> @nokia_16 Before you decide to do a factory reset have you try to :
> 
> - Go to settings > about phone > software information > Google Play system update .
> Because sometimes they're not updating itself
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all Thanks for the amazing explanation..... Applied your mentioned settings......... Will report after 2 battery cycle


----------



## AndroidWars (Dec 7, 2022)

Battery drain seems fine about google play services, but discharging speed google play services confused. @Hamid Chikh


----------



## antrekov (Dec 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> adb shell settings delete system min_refresh_rate

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 7, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> @nokia_16 Before you decide to do a factory reset have you try to :
> 
> - Go to settings > about phone > software information > Google Play system update .
> Because sometimes they're not updating itself
> ...

Click to collapse



Full Factory wipe x2 + Optimizations does not fix battery drain, it's a waste of time. It's amazing too me nobody here complained about battery drainage during their initial beta testing. So as far as we are all concerned the latest stable version is not so stable at all according to all the complaints so far. Sounds like another fantastic rush can't wait for Android 14 and go through the same process and headache. We have done all we can do while keeping Factory stock without using a custom rom.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 7, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Full Factory wipe x2 + Optimizations does not fix battery drain, it's a waste of time. It's amazing too me nobody here complained about battery drainage during their initial beta testing. So as far as we are all concerned the latest stable version is not so stable at all according to all the complaints so far. Sounds like another fantastic rush can't wait for Android 14 and go through the same process and headache. We have done all we can do while keeping Factory stock without using a custom rom.

Click to collapse



What phone model do you have?


----------



## Emre67511 (Dec 7, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Full Factory wipe x2 + Optimizations does not fix battery drain, it's a waste of time. It's amazing too me nobody here complained about battery drainage during their initial beta testing. So as far as we are all concerned the latest stable version is not so stable at all according to all the complaints so far. Sounds like another fantastic rush can't wait for Android 14 and go through the same process and headache. We have done all we can do while keeping Factory stock without using a custom rom.

Click to collapse



You have to wait for 2 weeks or so after a factory reset for your phone to adjust. It is completely normal that the battery is bad at the beginning


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 7, 2022)

redevans said:


> no.. im only using samsung a30 one ui 3.1

Click to collapse



WHAT ??? You got Performance Profiles in A30 OneUI 3 ??


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 7, 2022)

AndroidWars said:


> Battery drain seems fine about google play services, but discharging speed google play services confused. @Hamid Chikh

Click to collapse



Try GMS fix from OP


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> V - DEBLOATING

Click to collapse


UPDATED PRESETS​- Added new *KeptExtreme *for Kept Apps to update your preset
- Added more apps to *Extreme Preset *(Thanks to @OktaviAnabelle )


----------



## AndroidWars (Dec 7, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Try GMS fix from OP

Click to collapse



I did new latest firmware update tonight and I did again gms fix.


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 7, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What phone model do you have?

Click to collapse



SD S21 Ultra..... T-mobile


----------



## 16_ozz (Dec 8, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi,
> Awsome guide, thank you so much for your work!
> Btw, did you change any setting regarding the refresh rate?

Click to collapse



The low_power_back_data_off 1 setting. Is 1 on or off. Mine was already set to 1 in SetEdit


----------



## redevans (Dec 8, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> WHAT ??? You got Performance Profiles in A30 OneUI 3 ??

Click to collapse



well I did use an app manager so I can enable/disable some services/activities, I just updated device care app from the playstore and I find those settings.


----------



## sapanag (Dec 8, 2022)

redevans said:


> well I did use an app manager so I can enable/disable some services/activities, I just updated device care app from the playstore and I find those settings.

Click to collapse



Please share the detailed procedure. Which settings you enabled and disabled in app manager from the scratch 

@Hamid Chikh  this was the tweak. That twitter guy used.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 8, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Please share the detailed procedure. Which settings you enabled and disabled in app manager from the scratch
> 
> @Hamid Chikh  this was the tweak. That twitter guy used.

Click to collapse




redevans said:


> well I did use an app manager so I can enable/disable some services/activities, I just updated device care app from the playstore and I find those settings.

Click to collapse



I'd love to know how to do it, might even add it in OP !


----------



## redevans (Dec 8, 2022)

i dont know if it works for newer updates but 

the procedure is simple

1st install splashtop.apk
2nd grant all permission
3rd activate as admin
4th make secure folder
5th install splashtop.apk inside securefolder
6th repeat 2nd and 3rd
7th deactivate admin and uninstall the splashtop outside of secure folder
8th uninstall secure folder
9th install the ccswe apk

here is the vid i found and the apks are on the links


----------



## redevans (Dec 8, 2022)

the app manager is very powerful, I lost count how many times i factory reset because of experimenting


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 8, 2022)

redevans said:


> i dont know if it works for newer updates but
> 
> the procedure is simple
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using this I can deactivate many activities and increase battery?


----------



## redevans (Dec 8, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Using this I can deactivate many activities and increase battery?

Click to collapse



well, yes, if you know which apps related to battery and take precautions


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi .... Writing this review about Galaxy S22 Ultra (Snapdragon Version - 512GB) .....

Software Version : BVKB
Google Play System Update : 1 July 2022 (Unable to update to current. Stuck with it)
Country in Use : India
Sim : Dual Sim ( Jio (4g) and BSNL(2g))
Wifi : Day time
Mobile Data : On After 8pm till next day mrng around 7 am
Auto Sync : Always ON (disabled when battery was about 14% )
AOD : Off
Refresh rate : Min 60 and Max set to 96
Resolution : FHD+
Uninstalled Apps : 200+ with script from OP
Additional Apps Used for tweaking : Disconnect Pro (Thanks to @OktaviAnabelle , Purchased from Samsung Store), Samsung Package Disabler Pro, (purchased from https://www.packagedisabler.com/)
Connected Bluetooth Device : 2 Devices... (galaxy Buds 2 Pro and Galaxy Watch Classic 44mm Lte)
NFC : On when using selected apps ( routine via Bixby)
Secure Folder : I'm using and not disabled
Launcher : One UI
GOS : Disabled via Package Disabler Pro
Keyboard Vibration : On
Quick Share : Enabled.

above are my configurations. Almost using most of the required service except GOS, Smart View. S22 Ultra is my daily driver. Last week I factory resetted my S22 ultra and after reset i only restored wifi settings and call log, call block list and rest i setup a new phone. Paired my bluetooth devices, configured all banking apps, configured knox oriented apps like disconnect pro, secure folder. ONce everything is set for my regular use, i disabled 200+ apps via adb and applied few adb command from OP too. Then cleared cache via recovery and galaxy app booster. After 2 battery cycle here is my 3rd battery cycle stats ..Also attached Accu Battery Pro stats ..

I dont feel any lag in UI.. Somewhere I can face lag in twitter... Using Revanced Twitter and Youtube...

Note : In my experience if you are going to use the script to disable apps via adb or any 3rd party apps, first set up your phone completely for normal use, like pairing bluetooth devices, creating secure folder, installing vpn certificate, adding accounts,update necessary libraries and apps whatever it is, first set it up completely for your use and after 1 battery cycle disable apps what all you don't need. If done this way 100% there are no issues with bootloop or device connection error or whatsoever....


Thanks to @Hamid Chikh and @OktaviAnabelle


----------



## Tapjones (Dec 9, 2022)

System ui is running constantly in the background and killing my battery.
How can I stop this without doing a factory reset


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 9, 2022)

Tapjones said:


> System ui is running constantly in the background and killing my battery.
> How can I stop this without doing a factory reset

Click to collapse



restore all. restart then remove app by app, several apps per day and see the effect.


----------



## sapanag (Dec 9, 2022)

Device: S22+
My SOT with mostly on 5g/4g and 1hr on wifi.
Gps and Bluetooth :- on

Still learning usage pattern with 3rd battery cycle. Hoping SOT will improve more once device settles

Thanks @Hamid Chikh bro


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 9, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Hi .... Writing this review about Galaxy S22 Ultra (Snapdragon Version - 512GB) .....
> 
> Software Version : BVKB
> Google Play System Update : 1 July 2022 (Unable to update to current. Stuck with it)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same phone as you, but with AT&T in the US. Honestly, with all the optimizations you did, 4hr 30mins is not the greatest battery life. From 100% to 20% you should consistently be getting 8 hours of SOT. Average battery drain is about 10% per hour. I think you are doing something wrong, but I can't seem to think what it is, because your SOT is way too low for this phone model. If you are happy with it, then that's great, but I definitely think you can achieve an even greater SOT.


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 9, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I have the same phone as you, but with AT&T in the US. Honestly, with all the optimizations you did, 4hr 30mins is not the greatest battery life. From 100% to 20% you should consistently be getting 8 hours of SOT. Average battery drain is about 10% per hour. I think you are doing something wrong, but I can't seem to think what it is, because your SOT is way too low for this phone model. If you are happy with it, then that's great, but I definitely think you can achieve an even greater SOT.

Click to collapse



I too understand that..from my observation i see that phone deep sleep is way less..lot of wakelocks ..also finder is using lot of battery....


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 9, 2022)

PRESET UPDATE​- No more over-heating for me !


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 9, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​- No more over-heating for me !

Click to collapse



Hello hamid, 

Which preset extreme oder the other one?


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 10, 2022)

After applying your presets, I am unable to make calls. What can be the reason?


----------



## sapanag (Dec 10, 2022)

RealSalva said:


> After applying your presets, I am unable to make calls. What can be the reason?

Click to collapse



Restore ims services app


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 10, 2022)

sapanag said:


> Install ims services app

Click to collapse



where can i find it? can't find it in playstore.


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 10, 2022)

RealSalva said:


> where can i find it? can't find it in playstore.

Click to collapse



I think he mean restore the IMS service


----------



## sapanag (Dec 10, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> I think he mean restore the IMS service

Click to collapse



 while debloating with present. You debloated ims service apps. Required for volte 

Reinstate the same


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 10, 2022)

and then?


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 10, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello hamid,
> 
> Which preset extreme oder the other one?

Click to collapse



trying now your new extreme preset..


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 10, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Go to Stock Phone App, Dial **#9900#*, *Delete Dumpstate/Logcat *& *Batterystats Rreset*

Click to collapse



fyi after debloat it doesnt work with stock phone app and google phone app. any ideas?


----------



## Oyunbus (Dec 10, 2022)

redevans said:


> i dont know if it works for newer updates but
> 
> the procedure is simple
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give adb authorization to this open source app, then uninstall or disable the app you want.

adb tcpip 5555

App Manager Link








						App Manager - Android package manager | F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository
					

A full-featured open source package manager for android.




					f-droid.org
				





You can also give adb authorization with wireless debugging with the method in the video.


----------



## RealSalva (Dec 10, 2022)

RealSalva said:


> and then?
> View attachment 5781753

Click to collapse



Found the culprit, was active in 4G/3G network mode and required 2G.


----------



## nocio (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm testing one ui 5.
I performed factory reset, didn't debloat phone at all, using Bixby routines and some things more and I'm getting this SoT.
When I'm at work I use theirs WiFi but when I leave work I'm at 4g all the time, don't use WiFi at home and this is my result. So far I can say that I'm satisfied with my S21 base which is in my possession for 1 year and 3 months


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 11, 2022)

nocio said:


> I'm testing one ui 5.
> I performed factory reset, didn't debloat phone at all, using Bixby routines and some things more and I'm getting this SoT.
> When I'm at work I use theirs WiFi but when I leave work I'm at 4g all the time, don't use WiFi at home and this is my result. So far I can say that I'm satisfied with my S21 base which is in my possession for 1 year and 3 months

Click to collapse



Then I'm going to scratch out that any model that isn't an Ultra base model must be working fine with the new software.


----------



## Bill720 (Dec 11, 2022)

nocio said:


> I'm testing one ui 5.
> I performed factory reset, didn't debloat phone at all, using Bixby routines and some things more and I'm getting this SoT.
> When I'm at work I use theirs WiFi but when I leave work I'm at 4g all the time, don't use WiFi at home and this is my result. So far I can say that I'm satisfied with my S21 base which is in my possession for 1 year and 3 months

Click to collapse



Since it's unclear based on your posting, can you advise as to which of the aforementioned tweaks you have performed to arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill720 said:


> Since it's unclear based on your posting, can you advise as to which of the aforementioned tweaks you have performed to arrive at this conclusion?

Click to collapse



None, he's just reviewing stock software. He clearly stated he didn't apply any tweak.


----------



## RCNH (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Hamid, I used your op  But I can't display the content of the phone on the screen  (Galaxy s10 5g )  used smart view  But it does not display anything, what is the solution 
شكرا


----------



## meternich (Dec 11, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> They won't be able to, if they can't access settings, they can't grant ADB authorisation

Click to collapse



Thank you all for suggestions. At the and I had to do factory reset. I couldn't grant ADB authorisation, because setting app wouldn't open. I tried with setedit, but ADB was already enabled and phone still wanted authorisation of device.


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 12, 2022)

meternich said:


> Thank you all for suggestions. At the and I had to do factory reset. I couldn't grant ADB authorisation, because setting app wouldn't open. I tried with setedit, but ADB was already enabled and phone still wanted authorisation of device.

Click to collapse



Been there. Lesson learned


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 12, 2022)

redevans said:


> i dont know if it works for newer updates but
> 
> the procedure is simple
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This doesn't seem to work on my S22+ A13. Has anyone done it?

EDIT: While researching, i found out that this procedure is not working anymore in A13


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 12, 2022)

Anyone could totally remove one-hand mode?
I've uninstalled its package but it still appear in Advanced feature. A little annoying


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 12, 2022)

RCNH said:


> Hi Hamid, I used your op  But I can't display the content of the phone on the screen  (Galaxy s10 5g )  used smart view  But it does not display anything, what is the solution
> شكرا

Click to collapse



Smart view works fine for me with that preset. Restore everything if possible


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 12, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Been there. Lesson learned

Click to collapse




meternich said:


> Thank you all for suggestions. At the and I had to do factory reset. I couldn't grant ADB authorisation, because setting app wouldn't open. I tried with setedit, but ADB was already enabled and phone still wanted authorisation of device.

Click to collapse



I'd advise you, as stated in OP, to restore everything before updating. It's not even that hard to save your current preset.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 12, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> Anyone could totally remove one-hand mode?
> I've uninstalled its package but it still appear in Advanced feature. A little annoying

Click to collapse



You're going to have to deal with that annoyance unfortunately


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 12, 2022)

Post deleted , it's xonsidered as out off topic , My Apologies .


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 12, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Just found something interesting , i'd like to share it with y'all and i hope you will find it useful. again this will be a long-post since i prefer to explain things in more detail so you may understand better & i hope it would be easier for you to know exactly what i'm talking about .
> So , some people are send me a PM and asking me about this Package Disabler Pro that i use , this is the best version of PDP , the old one , the one that uses Knox license to operate & doesn't requires a PC to SetUp , you will not find it anymore , its unavailable now.
> The one that you can find on the market now is the Device Owner version which is requires a PC to SetUp , the problem with the Device Owner version is (any Device Owner app not just PDP) once you activated that app as Device Owner this message " This device belongs to your organization" will appear on your quick settings panel & Lockscreen , that is why i'd say my PDP is the best version , i dont have that message on my phone screen , i mean its not a very pleasant thing to see that there is a message saying that my device is belongs to someone other than me , if you think otherwise then go ahead with the DO version , because it might be just a message , you still have a full control over your device anyway.
> I would love to share it , but it is a cracked apk and the installation even though it doesn't require a PC it is very tricky.
> ...

Click to collapse



There one problem with Shield Rebirth.. It doesn't work straight away with android 13. In android 12 we should have installed , activated shield rebirth and the should have been upgraded to android 13. 

This is what developer said when i was about to activate to pro version...

those who are upgraded to android 13 , developer said they are working to get it installed...but as of now no for android 13


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm starting to notice my phone isn't going into deep sleep, can't find anything keeping the system active as everything is turned off. I already did a factory data reset plus Optimizations.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 12, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> There one problem with Shield Rebirth.. It doesn't work straight away with android 13. In android 12 we should have installed , activated shield rebirth and the should have been upgraded to android 13.
> 
> This is what developer said when i was about to activate to pro version...
> 
> those who are upgraded to android 13 , developer said they are working to get it installed...but as of now no for android 13

Click to collapse



Correct , Thanks to clear this things up.
I forgot to mention that it only works with android 12 , actually it will work with android 13 IF the SetUp is done in android 12 , so in order to use the app in android 13 is to downgrade the OS to 12 > do the installation > upgrade to 13 .
Yes theyre working on it , 13 would be available in the future.
Damn i'm started to hate this android 13 updates , it only makes everything much more difficult .


----------



## sapanag (Dec 12, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Just found something interesting , i'd like to share it with y'all and i hope you will find it useful. again this will be a long-post since i prefer to explain things in more detail so you may understand better & i hope it would be easier for you to know exactly what i'm talking about .
> So , some people are send me a PM and asking me about this Package Disabler Pro that i use , this is the best version of PDP , the old one , the one that uses Knox license to operate & doesn't requires a PC to SetUp , you will not find it anymore , its unavailable now.
> The one that you can find on the market now is the Device Owner version which is requires a PC to SetUp , the problem with the Device Owner version is (any Device Owner app not just PDP) once you activated that app as Device Owner this message " This device belongs to your organization" will appear on your quick settings panel & Lockscreen , that is why i'd say my PDP is the best version , i dont have that message on my phone screen , i mean its not a very pleasant thing to see that there is a message saying that my device is belongs to someone other than me , if you think otherwise then go ahead with the DO version , because it might be just a message , you still have a full control over your device anyway.
> I would love to share it , but it is a cracked apk and the installation even though it doesn't require a PC it is very tricky.
> ...

Click to collapse



M not much of a tech person.
But u r saying that even if we uninstalled the apps. They are still running?? And we will have to disable it using LADB ??


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 12, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Correct , Thanks to clear this things up.
> I forgot to mention that it only works with android 12 , actually it will work with android 13 IF the SetUp is done in android 12 , so in order to use the app in android 13 is to downgrade the OS to 12 > do the installation > upgrade to 13 .
> Yes theyre working on it , 13 would be available in the future.
> Damn i'm started to hate this android 13 updates , it only makes everything much more difficult .

Click to collapse



you in android 12 or 13? I'm planning to downgrade.....


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Emergency Launcher Consumes A LOT of Battery/CPU​You guys should really uninstall this _com.sec.android.emergencylauncher_
> View attachment 5765325

Click to collapse



What does it do


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 12, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> CAn you please share your list of disabled apps via alliance shield... also if other list disabled with any other app..jus now i backed up and about to downgrade to one ui 4

Click to collapse



I don't disable my apps with Shield , i use PDP to disable , but you can see all my installed system apps and disabled apps here , also have you tried to downgrade your phone before ? It's a risky procedure you have to use the right software version , including the one that is made for your specific country .


----------



## caioryx (Dec 12, 2022)

Is it safe to disable/uninstall Knox services? Will I lose security? I think Knox is one of the services I am most unsure whether to disable or not


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *- **Packages Purpose** / Apps Name Explaination / **Samsung Apps List*

Click to collapse



New app list explaination !


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 12, 2022)

caioryx said:


> Is it safe to disable/uninstall Knox services? Will I lose security? I think Knox is one of the services I am most unsure whether to disable or not

Click to collapse



Some can be safely uninstalled , some may causes a bootloop.or leave your phone to be unstable

These are safe to uninstall : com.samsung.android.knox.analytics.uploader
com.samsung.android.knox.attestation
com.samsung.android.knox.pushmanager
com.knox.vpn.proxyhandler
com.samsung.android.knox.containercore
com.samsung.android.knox.containeragent

com.samsung.knox.securefolder / can be disable from Settings

com.samsung.android.knox.kpecore / can be uninstalled , but i prefer this one to be disable not uninstalled but it's your choice as a user

com.sec.enterprise.knox.cloudmdm.smdms
I don't know about this one , i can't even disable it with package manager , everytime i tried to disable it my package manager force closed , and i'm too scared to try to uninstall it , but some people have it uninstalled

com.samsung.klmsagent
I think this one can be uninstall , some people have it uninstalled , but this app has many important permissions like 
MANAGE_DEVICE_ADMINS
MANAGE_USERS
READ_PRIVILEGED_PHONE_STATE
KNOX_PROXY_ADMIN_INTERNAL
KNOX_LICENSE_INTERNAL 
KNOX_ENTERPRISE_DEVICE_ADMIN
KNOX_LICENS_LOG etc
Without this app you won't be able to grant Knox permission to all apps that requires Knox to run properly , everytime you try to grant Knox permissions to an apps a pop up message from this app will appear and ask you for an agreement to their terms & privacy policy , and you need to confirm it in order for you to procced further.
(based on my experience , you can always try it yourself if you want , you might have a different results)

com.samsung.android.kgclient
Don't even try , or else you'll get a bootloop


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 12, 2022)

Battery boost worked for me FINALLY !​


_"adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job"_
- I'm at 100%
- Right after a reboot
- Here's my test preset (in case it has anything to do with that)


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 12, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery boost worked for me FINALLY !​View attachment 5783581
> _"adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job"_
> - I'm at 100%
> - Right after a reboot
> - Here's my test preset (in case it has anything to do with that)

Click to collapse



Hello Hamid, 

I use your old preset. And it works with it to. Device must be fully charged and pluged in in and the lockscreen must ~ 30 mins locked. Then works the adb command or your batch file. This is my expierence.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 13, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> Oh ok... so you mainly use PDP to disable. Yeah i'm aware of the downgrading procedure and thanks for asking, coz lot of them dont know risk behind downgrading. Also regarding PDP you mentioned that you are using an old  cracked version, i am using PDP from packagedisabler.com which uses knox license for activation as a result we dont need pc and also can manage apps functions via cloud. You might known about this, but ŕ of letting people here.
> 
> Thanks for the list.

Click to collapse



Yes Shield has all uninstalled system app on the list , it makes it harder to search the apps and requires more scrolling unless i use the search function , just a little bit worried because i have friends that have to buy another phone because they brick their device in an attempt of downgrading the OS , your PDP uses Knox to setup ? Really ? Not the Device Owner one ? May i know the name of the package ? Yes with app manager & LADB you don't need a PC to do the optimization , but ADBAppControl is still needed if we wants to restore all or many apps at once .


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 13, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Yes Shield has all uninstalled system app on the list , it makes it harder to search the apps and requires more scrolling unless i use the search function , just a little bit worried because i have friends that have to buy another phone because they brick their device in an attempt of downgrading the OS , your PDP uses Knox to setup ? Really ? Not the Device Owner one ? May i know the name of the package ? Yes with app manager & LADB you don't need a PC to do the optimization , but ADBAppControl is still needed if we wants to restore all or many apps at once .

Click to collapse



I have attached screenshot of the package disabler pro which i use... i purchased from the website i mentioned. Its not device owner version. Its knox license validated PDP.


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 13, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh i received an notification that 1 of my post has been removed. I dont know why its been removed... i didnt post anything wrong ....all post are related with this device and optimization...


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 13, 2022)

nokia_16 said:


> I have attached screenshot of the package disabler pro which i use... i purchased from the website i mentioned. Its not device owner version. Its knox license validated PDP.

Click to collapse



Right. That one is not the Device Owner version , this is how mine looks like , the old one including all of its premium features. 
Btw , why didn't you just bought the one that is for the life time ?


----------



## KKYASIR (Dec 13, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello Hamid,
> 
> I use your old preset. And it works with it to. Device must be fully charged and pluged in in and the lockscreen must ~ 30 mins locked. Then works the adb command or your batch file. This is my expierence.

Click to collapse



can you plz explain it .. 

1 Mobile fully charged 
2 locked for 30 minutes ?
3 plugged in ?


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 13, 2022)

KKYASIR said:


> can you plz explain it ..
> 
> 1 Mobile fully charged
> 2 locked for 30 minutes ?
> 3 plugged in ?

Click to collapse



Hello,

1, correct
2, correct and all background apps closed
3 , and plugged in the PC for the command


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 13, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Right. That one is not the Device Owner version , this is how mine looks like , the old one including all of its premium features.
> Btw , why didn't you just bought the one that is for the life time ?

Click to collapse



I dont know whether this app will work as mentioned or not... so thought of trying. Thought of buying lifetime next year...


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 13, 2022)

How about "multicore packet scheduler"? Shoud I turn it on or off?


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 13, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> How about "multicore packet scheduler"? Shoud I turn it on or off?

Click to collapse



When adb commands and settings were in the op it was recommended to be disabled.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 13, 2022)

I've updated to android 13. No issues at all (s10 lite). After the update, i've debloated again everything and the phone now is FLYING. Now, as suggested in the OP, before updating, I've reinstalled everything and kept the phone like that for a fortnite and, in the meantime, I've turned adaptive battery on. Question: as i have debloated again after the update, do i have to turn it off and then on to make adaptive battery learn again or reset sdhms? Or i just leave it?
this is just a curiosity as i have the same SOT of when i had the phone debloated with OneUi 4.1, so really satisfied.


----------



## Mikesmith2738 (Dec 13, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Is it possible to REMOVE OneUI? *​

Click to collapse


----------



## JimbaJumbo (Dec 14, 2022)

It is, root your phone, flash twrp, flash GSI and you got AOSP on your phone


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 14, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> I've updated to android 13. No issues at all (s10 lite). After the update, i've debloated again everything and the phone now is FLYING. Now, as suggested in the OP, before updating, I've reinstalled everything and kept the phone like that for a fortnite and, in the meantime, I've turned adaptive battery on. Question: as i have debloated again after the update, do i have to turn it off and then on to make adaptive battery learn again or reset sdhms? Or i just leave it?
> this is just a curiosity as i have the same SOT of when i had the phone debloated with OneUi 4.1, so really satisfied.

Click to collapse



You don't have to turn it on & off , if you want your phone & battery to re-learn of how you use your phone , you just have to Clear the data & cache from the Device Care & SDHMS and then *#9900# and reset the batterystats from there


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 14, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> You don't have to turn it on & off , if you want your phone & battery to re-learn of how you use your phone , you just have to Clear the data & cache from the Device Care & SDHMS and then *#9900# and reset the batterystats from there

Click to collapse



I've done it right then (apart the second thing). Thanks


----------



## rodken (Dec 14, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> *#9900# and reset the batterystats

Click to collapse



Not to beat a dead horse, but the method of clearing battery stats has been debunked many times over.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 14, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> How about "multicore packet scheduler"? Shoud I turn it on or off?

Click to collapse



That one has disappeared in S22, even on exynos, i don't know if S21 running android 13 still has it. But please, feel free to conduct your tests and report back


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 14, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> I've updated to android 13. No issues at all (s10 lite). After the update, i've debloated again everything and the phone now is FLYING. Now, as suggested in the OP, before updating, I've reinstalled everything and kept the phone like that for a fortnite and, in the meantime, I've turned adaptive battery on. Question: as i have debloated again after the update, do i have to turn it off and then on to make adaptive battery learn again or reset sdhms? Or i just leave it?
> this is just a curiosity as i have the same SOT of when i had the phone debloated with OneUi 4.1, so really satisfied.

Click to collapse



SDHMS is SAMSUNG's, ADAPTIVE BATTERY is GOOGLE's.

Resetting SDHMS reset battery statistics in Battery care, there's no way to reset Adaptive Battery.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 14, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> You don't have to turn it on & off , if you want your phone & battery to re-learn of how you use your phone , you just have to Clear the data & cache from the Device Care & SDHMS and then *#9900# and reset the batterystats from there

Click to collapse



I'd advise against resetting battery stats from the dialer code, as it causes instabilities in some cases.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 14, 2022)

rodken said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but the method of clearing battery stats has been debunked many times over.

Click to collapse



+1 here


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello all,

one question about the *#9900#. It doesnt work debloated with stock dialer (samsung) or Google dialer.  Any idea? It was Working on a12..

Attached the Screenshots.


----------



## OlehDokuka (Dec 14, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> one question about the *#9900#. It doesnt work debloated with stock dialer (samsung) or Google dialer.  Any idea? It was Working on a12..
> 
> Attached the Screenshots.

Click to collapse



I restored all deloated apps, dialed the code, did stuff and then deloated back again


----------



## Emre67511 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That one has disappeared in S22, even on exynos, i don't know if S21 running android 13 still has it. But please, feel free to conduct your tests and report back

Click to collapse



Still there on S21+, exynos, android 13


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 14, 2022)

OlehDokuka said:


> I restored all deloated apps, dialed the code, did stuff and then deloated back again

Click to collapse



Hello, okay thank you! I will try it


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 15, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> one question about the *#9900#. It doesnt work debloated with stock dialer (samsung) or Google dialer.  Any idea? It was Working on a12..
> 
> Attached the Screenshots.

Click to collapse



If you remove "com.sec.android.app.parser" then *#9900# won't work. (I tried it myself)


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That one has disappeared in S22, even on exynos, i don't know if S21 running android 13 still has it. But please, feel free to conduct your tests and report back

Click to collapse



Seems no different at all.


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 15, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> If you remove "com.sec.android.app.parser" then *#9900# won't work. (I tried it myself)

Click to collapse



Hello, 

Thank you! I restore it and try the batteryfix


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 15, 2022)

rodken said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but the method of clearing battery stats has been debunked many times over.

Click to collapse



Yes but the one that i suggested is just a .log/.txt files used for debugging , it is basically a junk , the one from the thread requires people to root their device and delete the .bin files from their system , i mean if i have to "root" my device just to reset the batterystats to fix whatever it is that is happening to my battery i'd probably gonna say NOPE , replacing it with a new one would be much more reasonable to me.

I think there are alot of misconceptions about resetting batterystats , it may help to recalibrate the battery (altough i'm not quite sure about this & not by deleting the DumpSys log files btw) but it certainly won't help to prolong the battery life


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Dec 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'd advise against resetting battery stats from the dialer code, as it causes instabilities in some cases.

Click to collapse



What instabilities have you experienced ? It is basically just deleting a log files , the info that is used for gathering informations & debugging , a junk , just like clearing call log from phone settings & history from a browser , according to someone who analyze the log especially from Samsune phone , it stores the log / history of the battery info for up to 5 days while on Pixel phone he can't even get the log for more than 1 hour .
And what i did was basically clearing that log files for at least once a week . No issue so far after years of doing so .
Not to mention *#9900# works only on Samsung phone , others needs root/adb.


----------



## tinko975 (Dec 15, 2022)

I disabled ram plus, s21, exynos. Or is it better to be turned od 2 GB? And multicore option should i turn on or not? Thanks.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 15, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery boost worked for me FINALLY !​View attachment 5783581
> _"adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job"_
> - I'm at 100%
> - Right after a reboot
> - Here's my test preset (in case it has anything to do with that)

Click to collapse



Finally got "Boost Battery" to work for the first time after reading this. I charged to 100% using my fast charger, then plugged it into PC, ran the bat file you uploaded and it worked. Took about 5 minutes to finish.

The crazy part is, after I ran the "Clear Cache" bat file, then "Boost Battery" bat file, I rebooted then ran Galaxy Guardian App Booster and it finished in 100 seconds! It usually takes 2-4 minutes for me when using that app. It never went as fast as 1% per second. 

This might have been discussed before but does Boost Battery and App Booster do the same thing?


----------



## KKYASIR (Dec 15, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Finally got "Boost Battery" to work for the first time after reading this. I charged to 100% using my fast charger, then plugged it into PC, ran the bat file you uploaded and it worked. Took about 5 minutes to finish.
> 
> The crazy part is, after I ran the "Clear Cache" bat file, then "Boost Battery" bat file, I rebooted then ran Galaxy Guardian App Booster and it finished in 100 seconds! It usually takes 2-4 minutes for me when using that app. It never went as fast as 1% per second.
> 
> This might have been discussed before but does Boost Battery and App Booster do the same thing?

Click to collapse



Yes its working


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Battery boost worked for me FINALLY !​View attachment 5783581
> _"adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job"_
> - I'm at 100%
> - Right after a reboot
> - Here's my test preset (in case it has anything to do with that)

Click to collapse



Worked


----------



## Haruu1416 (Dec 16, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Finally got "Boost Battery" to work for the first time after reading this. I charged to 100% using my fast charger, then plugged it into PC, ran the bat file you uploaded and it worked. Took about 5 minutes to finish.
> 
> The crazy part is, after I ran the "Clear Cache" bat file, then "Boost Battery" bat file, I rebooted then ran Galaxy Guardian App Booster and it finished in 100 seconds! It usually takes 2-4 minutes for me when using that app. It never went as fast as 1% per second.
> 
> This might have been discussed before but does Boost Battery and App Booster do the same thing?

Click to collapse



Interesting, I thought my tests were over after I got my device stable, but I can see I'm going to have a nice job.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

UPDATED PRESET/ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

Emre67511 said:


> Still there on S21+, exynos, android 13

Click to collapse



I don't really know if Samsung just decided to enable/disable it by default but in my S22 exynos, the option isn't there


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you! I restore it and try the batteryfix

Click to collapse



Battery fix in OP doesn't require that app. I reiterate, that "fix" isn't recommended.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Yes but the one that i suggested is just a .log/.txt files used for debugging , it is basically a junk , the one from the thread requires people to root their device and delete the .bin files from their system , i mean if i have to "root" my device just to reset the batterystats to fix whatever it is that is happening to my battery i'd probably gonna say NOPE , replacing it with a new one would be much more reasonable to me.
> 
> I think there are alot of misconceptions about resetting batterystats , it may help to recalibrate the battery (altough i'm not quite sure about this & not by deleting the DumpSys log files btw) but it certainly won't help to prolong the battery life

Click to collapse



I STILL recommend AGAISNT doing that.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

tinko975 said:


> I disabled ram plus, s21, exynos. Or is it better to be turned od 2 GB? And multicore option should i turn on or not? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Too bad we didn't make a post to regroup all advised settings and recommended optimizations :/. You'll then have to scroll through all the pages, i advise you start from post #1


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 16, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Finally got "Boost Battery" to work for the first time after reading this. I charged to 100% using my fast charger, then plugged it into PC, ran the bat file you uploaded and it worked. Took about 5 minutes to finish.
> 
> The crazy part is, after I ran the "Clear Cache" bat file, then "Boost Battery" bat file, I rebooted then ran Galaxy Guardian App Booster and it finished in 100 seconds! It usually takes 2-4 minutes for me when using that app. It never went as fast as 1% per second.
> 
> This might have been discussed before but does Boost Battery and App Booster do the same thing?

Click to collapse



Amazing, i'm not alone 
Well, they're totally different. BAttery boost executes dexopt job, App booster sets all apps to "speed-profile" compilation


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> UPDATED PRESET/ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​

Click to collapse



I don't see any change in ADB Optimizations. Is it in OP or your other post?


----------



## il. (Dec 16, 2022)

Sorry for the dumb question. I just realized that I am facing some issues on my s22+ after doing some adb optimizations and debloat some apps. The problem is that when I turn off "Microphone Access" and then I make a call using phone or whatsapp app, it just hangs for a few seconds and then reboots my device. But when I try to record voice using the voice recorder app, there is no problem. II've tried restoring the debloated app but the problem still exist. The problem is fixed if only I enable "Microphone Access" before making any phone call. Sorry if I'm in the wrong place to ask, maybe someone is experiencing the same thing or can help provide a solution, thank you very much.


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 16, 2022)

Need help running the bat files to try the boost battery. Keeping getting adb is not recognized?


----------



## rodken (Dec 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Need help running the bat files to try the boost battery. Keeping getting adb is not recognized?
> View attachment 5786729

Click to collapse



A short list of the usual suspects:

ADB driver not installed
Corrupted/missing files in ADB installation folder
ADB driver misconfigured
Outdated ADB driver
ADB command not found
Faulty USB cable(s)


----------



## skiku (Dec 16, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Need help running the bat files to try the boost battery. Keeping getting adb is not recognized?
> View attachment 5786729

Click to collapse



Try putting .\ before the command. Like  ".\adb devices"
If this doesn't work, try "/" instead of the "\"


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 16, 2022)

rodken said:


> A short list of the usual suspects:
> 
> ADB driver not installed
> Corrupted/missing files in ADB installation folder
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I don't see any change in ADB Optimizations. Is it in OP or your other post?

Click to collapse



Updated ADB.txt file


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

DECEMBER UPDATE​- Google Play system updates is still stuck in July
- Kernel is Still Android 12
- Battery seems better (deleted the low heat mode parameter)
- Telephonyui app now called "Always call to Korea" ???????
- ...


----------



## nocio (Dec 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> DECEMBER UPDATE​- Google Play system updates is still stuck in July
> - Kernel is Still Android 12
> - Battery seems better (deleted the low heat mode parameter)
> - ...
> View attachment 5786929View attachment 5786931

Click to collapse



Here you can download latest Google play system update. I downloaded it and mine is on November 


			https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/main-compo


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> DECEMBER UPDATE​- Google Play system updates is still stuck in July
> - Kernel is Still Android 12
> - Battery seems better (deleted the low heat mode parameter)
> - Telephonyui app now called "Always call to Korea" ???????
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would it be called Always Call To Korea ? I think it's Spy service, i'll try uninstalling it and see if it doesn't affect calls and reception


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

UPDATED EXTREME PRESET​- Battery drain is fixed (On the Samsung Side)
- REMOVED SPYWARE (Always Call to Korea ?)


----------



## Andrei0724 (Dec 17, 2022)

If smart switch isn't recommended, then how do we transfer our files between new and old phones?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

Andrei0724 said:


> If smart switch isn't recommended, then how do we transfer our files between new and old phones?

Click to collapse



What i do:
- Google Backup
- Samsung Backup
- PC Backup
Factory reset ...
- Restore from Google
- Restore from Samsung
- Restore from PC


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 17, 2022)

I seemed to have got the battery boost to work. There seems to be a simpler way of executing these bat files to run adb to connect to your device. Just cut and paste the files after you changed them to .bat into your ADB folder where the adb.exe resides and run the batch files from there.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

I wonder why not all apps have the same green, for system apps


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 17, 2022)

NEW PRESETS (AGAIN!)​- S1 is even lighter of a debloat than L1 (0 features removed - Only removed the obvious unnecessary (Bixby, Edge, Test, Diag, Pass, Pay, Knox, overlays, smarts, emergency, AR, safety, All disable-able apps from settings ...))
- S2 is heavy debloat without any risk taken


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 17, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW S1 PRESET​- Even lighter debloat than L1
> - 0 features removed
> - Only removed the obvious unnecessary (Bixby, Edge, Test, Diag, Knox, overlays, smarts, emergency, AR, safety, ...)

Click to collapse



Testing new preset now.


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 18, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW PRESETS (AGAIN!)​- S1 is even lighter of a debloat than L1 (0 features removed - Only removed the obvious unnecessary (Bixby, Edge, Test, Diag, Pass, Pay, Knox, overlays, smarts, emergency, AR, safety, All disable-able apps from settings ...))
> - S2 is heavy debloat without any risk taken

Click to collapse



I see in your S1 preset has routines removed, but I think routines is the most usefull feature in smartphone and I never remove it.
Routines helped me very much, like save battery at night, auto turn on location, auto disable sound when listening music, auto sync... All automatic, I don't need to do anything.


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 18, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I see in your S1 preset has routines removed, but I think routine is the most usefull feature in smartphone and I never removed it.
> Routines helped me very much, like save battery at night, save battery when the screen is off, auto turn on location, auto disable sound when listening music, auto sync... All automatic, I don't need to do anything.

Click to collapse



How do you set routines to save battery?


----------



## nocio (Dec 18, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> How do you set routines to save battery?

Click to collapse



This is one of my routines for saving battery and here is also screenshot from last night of SoT. I don't use presets last two weeks, all stock on base s21 exynos


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 18, 2022)

nocio said:


> This is one of my routines for saving battery and here is also screenshot from last night of SoT. I don't use presets last two weeks, all stock on base s21 exynos

Click to collapse



Oh great! Thanks! A shame there isn't a routine that if the battery is below 50%, automatically turns on power saving.
Edit: my bad. I have adaptive power saving on. That's why I couldn't.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Dec 18, 2022)

can you share your routines please


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate what does the battery booster? Dexopt Job? Google doesnt seem to know it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 19, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Hey mate what does the battery booster? Dexopt Job? Google doesnt seem to know it?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



also Do i need to run the command again via adb after each restart? This commands:

settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0 settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0 settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_permission_allowed 0 settings put global bixby_pregranted_permissions 0 settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0 settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0 settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16 settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.35 settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.35 settings put global window_animation_scale 0.35 settings put system motion_engine 0 settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I see in your S1 preset has routines removed, but I think routines is the most usefull feature in smartphone and I never remove it.
> Routines helped me very much, like save battery at night, auto turn on location, auto disable sound when listening music, auto sync... All automatic, I don't need to do anything.

Click to collapse



Feel free to uncheck it before your debloat


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

dominicstg2 said:


> can you share your routines please

Click to collapse



I don't use routines


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Hey mate what does the battery booster? Dexopt Job? Google doesnt seem to know it?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Search the thread, we already explained that in the past


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> also Do i need to run the command again via adb after each restart? This commands:
> 
> settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0 settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0 settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_permission_allowed 0 settings put global bixby_pregranted_permissions 0 settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0 settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0 settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16 settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.35 settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.35 settings put global window_animation_scale 0.35 settings put system motion_engine 0 settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Commands survive reboot, as we already explained


----------



## kullanici32 (Dec 19, 2022)

@Hamid Chikh I recently saw a setting that opens a tube amp, I applied it, but it did not appear in the sound quality and effects, is this code working? Or is it already not working? my device is s10e


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

kullanici32 said:


> @Hamid Chikh I recently saw a setting that opens a tube amp, I applied it, but it did not appear in the sound quality and effects, is this code working? Or is it already not working? my device is s10e

Click to collapse



If it's not in the file, there's a good chance it doesn't work


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 19, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> also Do i need to run the command again via adb after each restart? This commands:
> 
> settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0 settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0 settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_enabled 0 settings put system nearby_scanning_permission_allowed 0 settings put global bixby_pregranted_permissions 0 settings put secure tap_duration_threshold 0.0 settings put secure touch_blocking_period 0.0 settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16 settings put global animator_duration_scale 0.35 settings put global transition_animation_scale 0.35 settings put global window_animation_scale 0.35 settings put system motion_engine 0 settings put global sem_enhanced_cpu_responsiveness 1
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Do these tweaks stay in place even after updating


----------



## rodken (Dec 19, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Do these tweaks stay in place even after updating

Click to collapse



Usually, the method to test if any or all commands have survived is to replace the word `'put'` with the word `'get'` with a few of the ADB Commands.
-- You will receive a response with the current setting.

```
settings put system intelligent_sleep_mode 0
settings put secure adaptive_sleep 0
settings put global ble_scan_always_enabled 0

settings get system intelligent_sleep_mode
settings get secure adaptive_sleep
settings get global ble_scan_always_enabled
```


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

ADAPTIVE VS STATIC REFRESH RATE​I switch to static refresh rate, and *DAMN IT'S AMAZING*. I set "_min_refresh_rate_" to *120.0* and my phone turned into* A BEAST* !
I noticed that no matter what *setting*/*optimization*/*tweak*/*debloat *i do, or don't, battery will be bad in all cases, so i just gave up on it all together.
*BUT*, you'd think the battery would just plumb into chaos if you disable the "*adaptive*" part of refresh rate, and you'd be very wrong !
It's like *5% worse*, *at worst !* Yes, just that, at least for me, with *extreme debloat* going on, you should definitely try it and report back. As for me, i'm staying in for the moment.

What i think
- Adaptative battery algorithm is bad (S22 exynos)
- The adaptiveness consumes battery


----------



## Dr_network (Dec 19, 2022)

Is it better to turn off the "adaptive battery" option? Thank you


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

nocio said:


> Hi @Hamid Chikh , first of all I wanna say "Thank you for all your hard work for our devices".
> i notice it too that's why I desire to try and use my phone without any tweaks and debloating. I'm using this current setup for about 3-4 week and I'm amazed with it.
> I agree that device performance is better with debloating phone, but not so much and that's only my opinion and I'm sorry if I "hurt" you with that. With every day of using device with these routines battery is better day by day and I honestly think that with time I can achieve 8:30 sot.
> Once again thank you for your hard work and for your dedication to make our devices better.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input, and no, it doesn't "hurt" me if you prefer your setup without tweaks. Unfortunately, your post is considered "out of topic" since you didn't apply any tweak, so i advise you to remove it completely, or only the part about stock setup without tweaks. I'd rather keep all posts about discussing tweaks. Thanks again


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 19, 2022)

CORE ANDROID COMPONENT RESTORED​I came across *this source website* from Android source that enumerates modular system components, part of *Android Mainline*, so i decided to restore all of them (at least what i could find on my device) and test if it has anything to do with system stability and performance/battery.

It might appear that those services shouldn't be removed, i can't confirm that yet, i'll soon update all presets.

*SOURCE*


----------



## AndroidWars (Dec 19, 2022)

I think nice SOT all day 4G on with heavy gaming & social media... S10+ Exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

Screenshot lag has disappeared, it seems it was caused by the adaptive refresh rate algorithm. Now with static 120hz, it's instantaneous


----------



## im71 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi
Does anyone knows which package got disabled might affect wifi file transfer?
THX!


----------



## rodken (Dec 20, 2022)

im71 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone knows which package got disabled might affect wifi file transfer?
> THX!

Click to collapse



You _might_ be referring to `com.samsung.utr.universaltransfer` and/or `com.sec.android.easyMover`?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

rodken said:


> You _might_ be referring to `com.samsung.utr.universaltransfer`?

Click to collapse



I never seen such package


im71 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone knows which package got disabled might affect wifi file transfer?
> THX!

Click to collapse



Try restoring anything that has wifi or share in it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> CORE ANDROID COMPONENT RESTORED​I came across *this source website* from Android source that enumerates modular system components, part of *Android Mainline*, so i decided to restore all of them (at least what i could find on my device) and test if it has anything to do with system stability and performance/battery.
> 
> It might appear that those services shouldn't be removed, i can't confirm that yet, i'll soon update all presets.
> 
> *SOURCE*

Click to collapse


PRESET UPDATE​Following my recent discovery, i updated my config and shared with you the latest news. Preset got updated with all essential Android services restored, uploaded my kept apps, and ADB commands have also been updated with my latest config. Enjoy !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Boom


----------



## skiku (Dec 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> PRESET UPDATE​Following my recent discovery, i updated my config and shared with you the latest news. Preset got updated with all essential Android services restored, uploaded my kept apps, and ADB commands have also been updated with my latest config. Enjoy !

Click to collapse



Hi Hamid,
Thank you again for your hard work!
One question, do you use fixed 120hz with Optimized Performance?


----------



## FM701 (Dec 20, 2022)

can anybody help i did the debloat from your preset and keyboard seems to be missing so which service or app do i get back?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

GEEKBENCH SCORE​This obviously was made with the latest changes, including updates, preset, adb and settings.
As i always say, this doesn't represent anything, it's just here as a bonus info, it can be more or less, but it definitely doesn't not reflect real world performance.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

skiku said:


> Hi Hamid,
> Thank you again for your hard work!
> One question, do you use fixed 120hz with Optimized Performance?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 20, 2022)

FM701 said:


> can anybody help i did the debloat from your preset and keyboard seems to be missing so which service or app do i get back?

Click to collapse



You're not gonna believe it, but ....
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
It's the keyboard app


----------



## FM701 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're not gonna believe it, but ....
> -
> -
> -
> ...

Click to collapse



hahha I'm new to this kind of stuff and thank i found out it was that but good stuff love you're optimization guides waiting to do battery boost


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 21, 2022)

hi guys. i have the minimum volume too high from the speaker. I've applied some commands concerning the audio, but I don't remember what. Are there commands to come back to default settings?


----------



## FM701 (Dec 21, 2022)

guys i got some good news i did the optimizations using adb and did the battery boost etc and todays usage with tiktok 2 hours cod mobile 1 hour reddit and YouTube  i have got a sot of 7 hours with 20% left this is a big improvement but i hope this is consistent


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 21, 2022)

adb shell settings put global low_power_back_data_off 1
what this command does?


----------



## rodken (Dec 21, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> adb shell settings put global low_power_back_data_off 1
> what this command does?

Click to collapse



It's basically used to set up your device in low battery mode along with a few other commands that I am not at liberty to share at this present time.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2022)

simoyellow27 said:


> hi guys. i have the minimum volume too high from the speaker. I've applied some commands concerning the audio, but I don't remember what. Are there commands to come back to default settings?

Click to collapse



None modifie the volume, check your dolby settings


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2022)

rodken said:


> It's basically used to set up your device in low battery mode along with a few other commands that I am not at liberty to share at this present time.

Click to collapse



Nope


simoyellow27 said:


> adb shell settings put global low_power_back_data_off 1
> what this command does?

Click to collapse



It disables backup when you're on battery saver


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm not hearing any complaints about latest update huh, everything seems fine


----------



## rodken (Dec 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope
> 
> It disables backup when you're on battery saver

Click to collapse



Getting my commands all mixed up. 
-- Sorry


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Nope
> 
> It disables backup when you're on battery saver

Click to collapse




Hamid Chikh said:


> None modifie the volume, check your dolby settings

Click to collapse



Thank you sir


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 21, 2022)

I tried debloating, but it tells me watch 4 manager stopped working, even though i enabled all needed apps (nearby, companion device manager, and all apps with "connectivity") but still not working, enabling all apps back fixes it, here are* my debloated apps (Android 13)


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 21, 2022)

FM701 said:


> guys i got some good news i did the optimizations using adb and did the battery boost etc and todays usage with tiktok 2 hours cod mobile 1 hour reddit and YouTube  i have got a sot of 7 hours with 20% left this is a big improvement but i hope this is consistent

Click to collapse



Did what ones exactly as my battery since updating to December patch has been meh


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 21, 2022)

FM701 said:


> guys i got some good news i did the optimizations using adb and did the battery boost etc and todays usage with tiktok 2 hours cod mobile 1 hour reddit and YouTube  i have got a sot of 7 hours with 20% left this is a big improvement but i hope this is consistent

Click to collapse



What is the battery boost please


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 21, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Worked

Click to collapse



Why isn't it working for me


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Why isn't it working for me

Click to collapse



? What type of issue could you be having? When you run the batch file is it connecting to your device? Internal or external errors for adb connected device. Copy and paste the batch files into the adb folder where the adb.exe is and run the files from there, it should connect to your device and go through a couple of steps then hit any key to continue and reboot.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> ? What type of issue could you be having? When you run the batch file is it connecting to your device? Internal or external errors for adb connected device. Copy and paste the batch files into the adb folder where the adb.exe is and run the files from there, it should connect to your device and go through a couple of steps then hit any key to continue and reboot.

Click to collapse



im typing the command in adb shell and doesnt do anything


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> im typing the command in adb shell and doesnt do anything

Click to collapse



I found it easier to run the batch file from the adb folder, typing the commands didn't work for me. I had to come up with the idea of running the batch files from the adb folder where the adb.exe is so it could connect to my phone.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> I found it easier to run the batch file from the adb folder, typing the commands didn't work for me. I had to come up with the idea of running the batch files from the adb folder where the adb.exe is so it could connect to my phone.

Click to collapse



how do i do this


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> how do i do this

Click to collapse



Did you turn the files from .txt to .bat? Once you have gotten that far copy and paste those batch files into the adb folder somewhere along C:/Program files you'll find it. Run the batch file by double clicking.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> Did you turn the files from .txt to .bat? Once you have gotten that far copy and paste those batch files into the adb folder somewhere along C:/Program files you'll find it. Run the batch file by double clicking.

Click to collapse



still didnt work


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> still didnt work

Click to collapse



What does it say when you run the batch file batteryboost.bat


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> What does it say when you run the batch file batteryboost.bat

Click to collapse



Where is that batch file for battery boost


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Have I placed in the correct folder


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Where is that batch file for battery boost

Click to collapse



It's posted on page 299


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

This is what I get


Axiomkid said:


> It's posted on page 299

Click to collapse



how do i find this


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> It's posted on page 299

Click to collapse



cant find it on my computer


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

got it,how long to wait for battery boost completes?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> got it,how long to wait for battery boost completes?

Click to collapse



24 hours, 6 minutes and 45 seconds.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> 24 hours, 6 minutes and 45 seconds.

Click to collapse



It took like a minute lol


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 22, 2022)

Does it work instantly or does it need to settle


----------



## maxq1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADAPTIVE VS STATIC REFRESH RATE​I switch to static refresh rate, and *DAMN IT'S AMAZING*. I set "_min_refresh_rate_" to *120.0* and my phone turned into* A BEAST* !
> I noticed that no matter what *setting*/*optimization*/*tweak*/*debloat *i do, or don't, battery will be bad in all cases, so i just gave up on it all together.
> *BUT*, you'd think the battery would just plumb into chaos if you disable the "*adaptive*" part of refresh rate, and you'd be very wrong !
> It's like *5% worse*, *at worst !* Yes, just that, at least for me, with *extreme debloat* going on, you should definitely try it and report back. As for me, i'm staying in for the moment.
> ...

Click to collapse



set "adaptive" in settings and 120 as min_refresh via adb. correct? had this on 2 batt cycles now and true enough, hit on batt is minimal. might be doing it wrong though. just wanted to make sure


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Does it work instantly or does it need to settle

Click to collapse



Nothing works instantly


----------



## FM701 (Dec 22, 2022)

2nd day after optimization and getting 7 hours from 100 20 percent remaining but before I got 100 I cleared cache and did the battery boost tomorrow im going to see if without  battery boost and clear cache if it will be the same


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 22, 2022)

even with this list, watch 4 manager keeps stopping, I can't figure out what app is needed for it to function


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 22, 2022)

Lil_Boudy said:


> even with this list, watch 4 manager keeps stopping, I can't figure out what app is needed for it to function

Click to collapse



This was definitely explained before maybe 100 pages back. It's definitely in this thread what services is needed for watch manager


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 22, 2022)

maxq1 said:


> set "adaptive" in settings and 120 as min_refresh via adb. correct? had this on 2 batt cycles now and true enough, hit on batt is minimal. might be doing it wrong though. just wanted to make sure

Click to collapse



Right, adaptive but with 120 min, and it's amazing isn't it ? Smoothness is flawless


----------



## FM701 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Right, adaptive but with 120 min, and it's amazing isn't it ? Smoothness is flawless

Click to collapse



i want to do the 120 refresh rate but after doing the adb 120 refresh rate min could you revert back to  i want to do this as i'm stuck with 60hz and i really wanna go to 120hz


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 22, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> This was definitely explained before maybe 100 pages back. It's definitely in this thread what services is needed for watch manager

Click to collapse



Really man I looked everywhere, I even enabled to everything I found in this thread, yet it still gives me errors


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 22, 2022)

Lil_Boudy said:


> Really man I looked everywhere, I even enabled to everything I found in this thread, yet it still gives me errors

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 22, 2022)

FM701 said:


> i want to do the 120 refresh rate but after doing the adb 120 refresh rate min could you revert back to  i want to do this as i'm stuck with 60hz and i really wanna go to 120hz

Click to collapse



Just delete the command if you want to restore stock settings


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5791199

Click to collapse



I really did search for watch, galaxy wearable, everything, yet still the galaxy app gives me errors, you can check the file I used to debloat it's literally minimal, yet I can't find what's the cause in those ~40 apps


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 22, 2022)

Lil_Boudy said:


> even with this list, watch 4 manager keeps stopping, I can't figure out what app is needed for it to function

Click to collapse



that list


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 22, 2022)

I mean ... I could share this list of TEST ADB COMMANDS ...


----------



## FM701 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Just delete the command if you want to restore stock settings
> 
> Thank you where do I put the commandIs it using the same software where we debloat??

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5791227
> I mean ... I could share this list of TEST ADB COMMANDS ...

Click to collapse



You know we're waiting like crackheads...


----------



## rodken (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I mean ... I could share this list of TEST ADB COMMANDS ...

Click to collapse



Metaphorically speaking, sharing this might cause some to be exposed to brain damage for those that don't read and/or enter the proper commands.


----------



## Lil_Boudy (Dec 22, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5791199

Click to collapse



my bad, something i used to debloat shouldn't have removed it, I apologize, thank you for this great optimizations


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 22, 2022)

rodken said:


> Metaphorically speaking, sharing this might cause some to be exposed to brain damage for those that don't read and/or enter the proper commands.

Click to collapse



What are commands? I read this whole page and cannot figure it out. 

I did not read OP or the other 324 pages, nor did I use the search feature. 

HELP ME NOW!!! 

Please my phone is about to blow up.


----------



## maxq1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Right, adaptive but with 120 min, and it's amazing isn't it ? Smoothness is flawless

Click to collapse



indeed!

happy holidays to everyone here! cheers!


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 23, 2022)

This helps, a LOT !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You know we're waiting like crackheads...

Click to collapse



It's a big list, full of experimental items, it's not set to the right values yet. I'll either be adding a text fil to ADB post or just edit the original


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's a big list, full of experimental items, it's not set to the right values yet. I'll either be adding a text fil to ADB post or just edit the original

Click to collapse



Would be amazing mate


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's a big list, full of experimental items, it's not set to the right values yet. I'll either be adding a text fil to ADB post or just edit the original

Click to collapse



waiting for next set of adb updates


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 23, 2022)

LEVEL 2 OPTIMISATIONS POST​*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK // **READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING*​- *TestPRESET*: Experimental Debloat Preset (_Load in ADB AppControl_)
- *TEST ADB*: Experimental ADB Commands List (_Rename to ".bat" & Run from ADB Folde_r)

**Please like this post so that it's easier to retrieve for everyone**
Feel free to checkout *LEVEL 1 OPTIMISATIONS POST (#5966)*​


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​

Click to collapse



Is this battery boost


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​

Click to collapse



How do we use this


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 23, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Is this battery boost

Click to collapse



I can't tell if you're joking or not, lol.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not, lol.

Click to collapse



Im not or is it a debloat


----------



## Axiomkid (Dec 24, 2022)

This cold weather is beast for performance.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 24, 2022)

Axiomkid said:


> This cold weather is beast for performance.

Click to collapse



I'm getting 3500+ on ex2200 without even needing to put in the freezer so yeah !


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 24, 2022)

Bro, i'm trying to improve my s22 ultra's battery. Should I disable adaptive battery, I've done all battery things and suggestions.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> Bro, i'm trying to improve my s22 ultra's battery. Should I disable adaptive battery, I've done all battery things and suggestions.

Click to collapse



Adaptive battery ie standby apps* never worked.
More Gookill junkware.  Find the power hogs and deal with each on a case by case basis.

*by looking in standby apps in Developer options with it on you can see which apps are exempted.  Some of those maybe the problem.  Brave browser is exempted on mine; it needs to be closed or it suck power in the background regardless of its app settings.


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Adaptive battery ie standby apps* never worked.
> More Gookill junkware.  Find the power hogs and deal with each on a case by case basis.
> 
> *by looking in standby apps in Developer options with it on you can see which apps are exempted.  Some of those maybe the problem.  Brave browser is exempted on mine; it needs to be closed or it suck power in the background regardless of its app settings.

Click to collapse



So if I set sleep and deep sleep apps correctly i don't need adaptive battert, right?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> So if I set sleep and deep sleep apps correctly i don't need adaptive battert, right?

Click to collapse



I don't use any of those on my N10+'s.  They get very good SOT and off time as well. Not needed.


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> I don't use any of those on my N10+'s.  They get very good SOT and off time as well. Not needed.
> View attachment 5793287

Click to collapse



Thank you, get it. How did you do the battery ring to camera hole


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> Thank you, get it. How did you do the battery ring to camera hole

Click to collapse



You're welcome.  It's a cool app that allows any color setting so you don't burn up pixels.


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> You're welcome.  It's a cool app that allows any color setting so you don't burn up pixels.
> View attachment 5793297

Click to collapse



Does it drains battery, i'm still trying to reach my s22 u's sot


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> Does it drains battery, i'm still trying to reach my s22 u's sot

Click to collapse



It uses almost nothing.
In 24 hours with around 12 hours SOT...

If you have any social media apps installed, ditch them.  They are parasites and multi vector security threats.


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It uses almost nothing.
> In 24 hours with around 12 hours SOT...
> View attachment 5793301
> If you have any social media apps installed, ditch them.  They are parasites and multi vector security threats.

Click to collapse



Twitter and instagram is ny battery killers. They are just drinking my battery but i need to use them, i was getting 4.5 hours sot so I am trying your suggestions right now. I've calibrated once and waiting for 2nd


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> Twitter and instagram is ny battery killers. They are just drinking my battery but i need to use them, i was getting 4.5 hours sot so I am trying your suggestions right now. I've calibrated once and waiting for 2nd

Click to collapse



Logon through the browser only.  Best to stay off them though.  Use manual brightness control, anything over 50% uses battery like crazy and wears out the display faster.


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Logon through the browser only.  Best to stay off them though.  Use manual brightness control, anything over 50% uses battery like crazy and wears out the display faster.

Click to collapse



I've logged with my browser and added to home screen like a shortcut. Hope this will help me


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 25, 2022)

@blackhawk does google asistant uses lots of battery, is it worth to use? (I disabled bixby)


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 25, 2022)

cmd screen shows failure when I do battery boost... any advice?


----------



## FM701 (Dec 25, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> cmd screen shows failure when I do battery boost... any advice?

Click to collapse



for me i charge to 100% and then reboot my phone then i do the battery boost


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 25, 2022)

St.RythoN said:


> @blackhawk does google asistant uses lots of battery, is it worth to use? (I disabled bixby)

Click to collapse



Lol, I imagine so.  I killed it before I ever found out... just like like little bixby
I keep Google play Services disabled (disable in settings) unless I need it.  It (and/or its dependencies) suck 1+%@hr.  Backup Transport is a dependency as is Playstore.  All cloud apps.
It all adds up.


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 25, 2022)

I've tried battery boost on my galaxy S8 but in the cmd it keeps show Battery boosting... without any progress. What should I do?
I recently changed my battery from the stock 3000mAh to a 4000mAh.


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 25, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> I've tried battery boost on my galaxy S8 but in the cmd it keeps show Battery boosting... without any progress. What should I do?
> I recently changed my battery from the stock 3000mAh to a 4000mAh.

Click to collapse



Your 4000mah isnt 4000 mate... If its the same size it cant be...


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas & happy holidays ya filthy animals!!!


----------



## mackarena (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello

Im new to all this so sorry if this is a stupid question. I have looked through this thread quickly, but is it something that im missing? Im looking for the "extreme" preset but can only find "mypreset" and "kept" ? For a couple of months ago i downloaded the extreme preset but i never tried it that time. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 25, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Your 4000mah isnt 4000 mate... If its the same size it cant be...

Click to collapse



The battery isn't a Samsung original battery. It's from a company called Asesino, I've found it on Amazon


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 25, 2022)

mackarena said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new to all this so sorry if this is a stupid question. I have looked through this thread quickly, but is it something that im missing? Im looking for the "extreme" preset but can only find "mypreset" and "kept" ? For a couple of months ago i downloaded the extreme preset but i never tried it that time.
> 
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



All previous presets were abandoned, there's now only one preset to rule them all !


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 25, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> I've tried battery boost on my galaxy S8 but in the cmd it keeps show Battery boosting... without any progress. What should I do?
> I recently changed my battery from the stock 3000mAh to a 4000mAh.

Click to collapse



That's what it does, let it process for a few minutes


----------



## mackarena (Dec 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All previous presets were abandoned, there's now only one preset to rule them all !

Click to collapse



Haha 
Thanks a lot for your answer and your work. I will try this out.

Best regards


----------



## marvi0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thread is very informative, thanks op. Just a quick question if I may please. Is there anyway or mod to remove the battery percent when you pull down the notification shed panel?


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> That's what it does, let it process for a few minutes

Click to collapse



Can you share more information about what this command does?
adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job

Meanwhile I'm searching online some informations


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 25, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> All previous presets were abandoned, there's now only one preset to rule them all !

Click to collapse



What's that


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 25, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> The battery isn't a Samsung original battery. It's from a company called Asesino, I've found it on Amazon

Click to collapse



Then you have a new secret battery tech like graphene


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 25, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Then you have a new secret battery tech like graphene

Click to collapse



What's the point you trying to make?


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 26, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> What's the point you trying to make?

Click to collapse



Wanted to inform you that your battery isnt 5000mah. There are so many Batterie on the market that have way less ma then advertised. Some of them are even dangerous cause they do not meet the Standards. some batterys can have slightly higher density but not 25%...


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 26, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Wanted to inform you that your battery isnt 5000mah. There are so many Batterie on the market that have way less ma then advertised. Some of them are even dangerous cause they do not meet the Standards. some batterys can have slightly higher density but not 25%...

Click to collapse



I know about the false advertisementes on batteries. I've checked a lot of batteries on amazon.it (I'm from Italy) and the "original" as advertised didn't convince me. Before purchasing this one,  I've checked the reviews from the Amazon of the others countries and it seemed to me a good one.
Have you got some suggestions on how to find out more informations about the quality of my battery? I'm interested to learn more about it


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

NEW TEST PRESET​As we're playing it safe still, with the new "*MyPreset*" which has the best *equilibrium* of *stability* and *performance*, I'm testing mixing in my old preset from back when i had the *Pixel 6*.
- *Google Pixel Optimization Guide* -
That preset gave me a great battery life so I'm thinking it can only improve our current one.
The newcomer is a "*test*" preset as stated, that needs time to make its worth, and might even be removed if it affects stability. But i remember my pixel 6 having an *AMAZING* battery life.
Feel free to try it yourself, and report back please, otherwise, *MyPreset* is the safe reference for *stability/battery/performance*.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

marvi0 said:


> Thread is very informative, thanks op. Just a quick question if I may please. Is there anyway or mod to remove the battery percent when you pull down the notification shed panel?

Click to collapse



Not to my information no


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW TEST PRESET​As we're playing it safe still, with the new "*MyPreset*" which has the best *equilibrium* of *stability* and *performance*, I'm testing mixing in my old preset from back when i had the *Pixel 6*.
> - *Google Pixel Optimization Guide* -
> That preset gave me a great battery life so I'm thinking it can only improve our current one.
> The newcomer is a "*test*" preset as stated, that needs time to make its worth, and might even be removed if it affects stability. But i remember my pixel 6 having an *AMAZING* battery life.
> Feel free to try it yourself, and report back please, otherwise, *MyPreset* is the safe reference for *stability/battery/performance*.

Click to collapse



Where is the preset


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Where is the preset

Click to collapse



check OP pls... @Hamid Chikh already updated


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

This?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> This?
> View attachment 5794117

Click to collapse




bodomfan said:


> Where is the preset

Click to collapse



Sir, please, don't just barge in here asking questions if you didn't even take the time to read the first post. Read OP, read posts, search, THEN ask.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Sir, please, don't just barge in here asking questions if you didn't even take the time to read the first post. Read OP, read posts, search, THEN ask.

Click to collapse



I did read the first post


----------



## Goku1992 (Dec 26, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> I know about the false advertisementes on batteries. I've checked a lot of batteries on amazon.it (I'm from Italy) and the "original" as advertised didn't convince me. Before purchasing this one,  I've checked the reviews from the Amazon of the others countries and it seemed to me a good one.
> Have you got some suggestions on how to find out more informations about the quality of my battery? I'm interested to learn more about it

Click to collapse



Okay mate  sadly i dont know any good sites that test Battery :/ the time where we can swap battery with change able backs are sadly over so there arent much News regarding third Party battery :/


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> NEW TEST PRESET​As we're playing it safe still, with the new "*MyPreset*" which has the best *equilibrium* of *stability* and *performance*, I'm testing mixing in my old preset from back when i had the *Pixel 6*.
> - *Google Pixel Optimization Guide* -
> That preset gave me a great battery life so I'm thinking it can only improve our current one.
> The newcomer is a "*test*" preset as stated, that needs time to make its worth, and might even be removed if it affects stability. But i remember my pixel 6 having an *AMAZING* battery life.
> Feel free to try it yourself, and report back please, otherwise, *MyPreset* is the safe reference for *stability/battery/performance*.

Click to collapse


QUICK CORRECTION​- Fixed *TEST* preset, an app caused battery drain when uninstalled.


----------



## FM701 (Dec 26, 2022)

2nd day of charging from 85 percent is 5 hours sot good


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Could be better


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Considering I have power save on and using 60hz,battery is poor and I've applied the battery boost


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Considering I have power save on and using 60hz,battery is poor and I've applied the battery boost

Click to collapse



You're doing something wrong, I never use Power Saving Mode in my whole life since owning Samsung devices since the S3. 

Maybe get an iPhone?


----------



## FM701 (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You're doing something wrong, I never use Power Saving Mode in my whole life since owning Samsung devices since the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 26, 2022)

What phone do you have? 

I'm using S22 Ultra Snapdragon.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> I'm using S22 Ultra Snapdragon.

Click to collapse



Same phone here, battery on it is quite poor since one ui 5


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You're doing something wrong, I never use Power Saving Mode in my whole life since owning Samsung devices since the S3.
> 
> Maybe get an iPhone? View attachment 5794257

Click to collapse



I hate iPhones and their restrictions


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You're doing something wrong, I never use Power Saving Mode in my whole life since owning Samsung devices since the S3.
> 
> Maybe get an iPhone? View attachment 5794257

Click to collapse



What's your setup, any tweaks, apps to help etc?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> What's your setup, any tweaks, apps to help etc?

Click to collapse



I just followed all the steps in the OP on the first page, and applied the adb commands. I have no apps uninstalled. Phone set to 24hz-96hz. No power saving mode. Adaptive battery off. Almost all apps in deep sleep except ones I need notification from like Whatsapp and email. Dark mode on. Manual brightness level set to low. Extra dim mode and eye comfort shield on at night.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I just followed all the steps in the OP on the first page, and applied the adb commands. I have no apps uninstalled. Phone set to 24hz-96hz. No power saving mode. Adaptive battery off. Almost all apps in deep sleep except ones I need notification from like Whatsapp and email. Dark mode on. Manual brightness level set to low. Extra dim mode and eye comfort shield on at night.

Click to collapse



I've done the same


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> I've done the same

Click to collapse



Have you ever done a factory reset? That might help. Especially after updating to One UI 5.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> Have you ever done a factory reset? That might help. Especially after updating to One UI 5.

Click to collapse



I did


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> I did

Click to collapse



Battery is good but could be better


----------



## St.RythoN (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> I just followed all the steps in the OP on the first page, and applied the adb commands. I have no apps uninstalled. Phone set to 24hz-96hz. No power saving mode. Adaptive battery off. Almost all apps in deep sleep except ones I need notification from like Whatsapp and email. Dark mode on. Manual brightness level set to low. Extra dim mode and eye comfort shield on at night.

Click to collapse



Bro i have s22 ultra exynos ver. i've just done the calibration yesterday and today I've passed 1 day and 6.5 hours sot and it's still %27. Does it keep increasing or it's all it can do? Should i do adb things for better battery time or mine sot time is good


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> *Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread:*
> *Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide*​*I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS*​*To Start With*​- Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED)
> - Remove SIM before first boot
> - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything during setup)
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I run battery boost before or after the debloat with adb?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

Kris_b1104 said:


> You're doing something wrong, I never use Power Saving Mode in my whole life since owning Samsung devices since the S3.
> 
> Maybe get an iPhone? View attachment 5794257

Click to collapse



+1 here, some people are better off sticking with an iPhone


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> Should I run battery boost before or after the debloat with adb?

Click to collapse



Unrelated


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​

Click to collapse


UPDATED EXPERIMENTAL ADB LIST​I'm using it daily actually


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Unrelated

Click to collapse



This package keeps reactivate, any suggestions?
com.samsung.android.game.gos


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 26, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> +1 here, some people are better off sticking with an iPhone

Click to collapse



Not everyone likes iPhone


----------



## danielpinto8zz6 (Dec 27, 2022)

hello,
I'm having issues with galaxy wereable app with last preset
It simply stops with a black screen.
Any ideas?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Same phone here, battery on it is quite poor since one ui 5

Click to collapse



I'm getting 6h of Sot with base model Exynos


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> This package keeps reactivate, any suggestions?
> com.samsung.android.game.gos

Click to collapse



Disable if you want to get rid of GOS


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Not everyone likes iPhone

Click to collapse



You don't seem to like you S22U neither


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

danielpinto8zz6 said:


> hello,
> I'm having issues with galaxy wereable app with last preset
> It simply stops with a black screen.
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Search the thread for the list of apps to restore


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm testing suspension of cached apps DISABLED and I'm not gonna lie, feels good to have apps not reload everytime i open them. BUT, battery does take a small hit so i might revert back.


----------



## bodomfan (Dec 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You don't seem to like you S22U neither

Click to collapse



Chipset is samsung made rubbish. At least 8 gen 2 is better made


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 27, 2022)

bodomfan said:


> Chipset is samsung made rubbish. At least 8 gen 2 is better made

Click to collapse



If that was the case, it would be the same for everyone. As previously stated, i have the Exynos Version of the base S22, and I'm having the best battery/performance


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 27, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> My battery SOT (S10+) is improved more and more after some precautions:
> 1) Fix google packages and android system webview uninstalling update, clearing data and cache and force stop;
> 2) Clear data and cache of Samsung Health Device Manager and Device Care, force stop;
> 3) In dialer digit *#9900# and select* delete dumpstate and Batterystats* (thanks to that user who wrote it here on the thread);
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you use the original post app to calibrate the battery after the two full cycles of charge?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 27, 2022)

lolli.filippo said:


> Did you use the original post app to calibrate the battery after the two full cycles of charge?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## danielpinto8zz6 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Search the thread for the list of apps to restore

Click to collapse



What I've seen in thread was the companion app, but still have the problem after restoring it


----------



## simoyellow27 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I'm testing suspension of cached apps DISABLED and I'm not gonna lie, feels good to have apps not reload everytime i open them. BUT, battery does take a small hit so i might revert back.
> View attachment 5794567

Click to collapse



Strange thing is that not all the Samsung have this option. My S10 lite doesn't have it and through adb can't be enabled


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 27, 2022)

danielpinto8zz6 said:


> What I've seen in thread was the companion app, but still have the problem after restoring it

Click to collapse



I think it need 2 packages:
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
com.samsung.android.app.watchmanager


----------



## danielpinto8zz6 (Dec 27, 2022)

serene_sky said:


> I think it need 2 packages:
> com.samsung.android.app.watchmanagerstub
> com.samsung.android.app.watchmanager

Click to collapse



Already have those 2 enabled, but still not working :/


----------



## serene_sky (Dec 27, 2022)

danielpinto8zz6 said:


> Already have those 2 enabled, but still not working :/

Click to collapse



So I think the best way for you is restore all the apps, reboot, then uninstall one by one and see what is the cause. Everytime I found a feature missing or broken, I always do that, of course, it takes a bit time.


----------



## caingatcarl (Dec 28, 2022)

danielpinto8zz6 said:


> Already have those 2 enabled, but still not working :/

Click to collapse



Install UAD then check the description of each of every system apps on your uninstalled preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 28, 2022)

caingatcarl said:


> Install UAD then check the description of each of every system apps on your uninstalled preset

Click to collapse



In OP there are reference sites


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 28, 2022)

96Hz Fixed​Anyone tested ? Any changes to report?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 28, 2022)

We have been tagged and added to Android Ultimate Collection & Guides by @Retrial
IN DEVICE SPECIFIC GUIDES
Post


----------



## nokia_16 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> We have been tagged and added to Android Ultimate Collection & Guides by @Retrial
> 
> Post

Click to collapse



Those who say can't find or unable to scroll through.... @Hamid Chikh thread has been tagged to *Device Specific Guides*


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 29, 2022)

SOT with this guide is very amazing, I have to charge my S10+ once every 1.5 / 2 days, using with Bluetooth, wifi, 4G and many bixby routines. Furthermore i fixed my brother' S22 battery drain after he installed Oneui 5 without resetting data, I forced him to reset all and battery (also smoothness) improved. SO I advise you to *backup debloat preset*, *backup adb settings*, *DO NOT BACKUP APPS AND SETTINGS WITH SMART SWITCH / SCLOUD *(u can obviously backup Whatsapp data and some packages as SPass), *RESET ALL DATA.* After reset u have first to *backup stock adb settings, setup all settings and packages u need, install apps manually* then *debloat and execute adb settings file*, *wipe cache *and repair apps in recovery then execute *Boost apps and boost battery. Once a month calibrate battery.*
I use Naptime, it helps me improve the background


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 29, 2022)

UPDATED OP​Cleaned a little bit ... Also synced with Google Pixel Optimisation thread


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Dec 29, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> SOT with this guide is very amazing, I have to charge my S10+ once every 1.5 / 2 days, using with Bluetooth, wifi, 4G and many bixby routines. Furthermore i fixed my brother' S22 battery drain after he installed Oneui 5 without resetting data, I forced him to reset all and battery (also smoothness) improved. SO I advise you to *backup debloat preset*, *backup adb settings*, *DO NOT BACKUP APPS AND SETTINGS WITH SMART SWITCH / SCLOUD *(u can obviously backup Whatsapp data and some packages as SPass), *RESET ALL DATA.* After
> 
> how do i backup adb?
> reset u have first to *backup stock adb settings, setup all settings and packages u need, install apps manually* then *debloat and execute adb settings file*, *wipe cache *and repair apps in recovery then execute *Boost apps and boost battery. Once a month calibrate battery.*
> I use Naptime, it helps me improve the background

Click to collapse



how do i backup adb?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Dec 29, 2022)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> how do i backup adb?

Click to collapse



Adb shell setting list system > name.txt
Adb shell setting list global > name.txt
Adb shell setting list secure > name.txt


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Dec 29, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> Adb shell setting get system > name.txt
> Adb shell setting get global > name.txt
> Adb shell setting get secure > name.txt

Click to collapse



when doing the command, the legend access denied appears


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Dec 30, 2022)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> when doing the command, the legend access denied

Click to collapse



i found the correct bat for backup

@Echo off
echo Checking for connected devices ...
adb devices
echo Reading your device
TIMEOUT 5

echo Extracting System Settings to System.txt
adb shell settings list system > System.txt
echo Extracting Secure Settings to Secure.txt
adb shell settings list secure > Secure.txt
echo Extracting Global Settings to Global.txt
adb shell settings list global > Global.txt


----------



## KayserXDA (Dec 30, 2022)

InfamousMykol said:


> SOT with this guide is very amazing, I have to charge my S10+ once every 1.5 / 2 days, using with Bluetooth, wifi, 4G and many bixby routines. Furthermore i fixed my brother' S22 battery drain after he installed Oneui 5 without resetting data, I forced him to reset all and battery (also smoothness) improved. SO I advise you to *backup debloat preset*, *backup adb settings*, *DO NOT BACKUP APPS AND SETTINGS WITH SMART SWITCH / SCLOUD *(u can obviously backup Whatsapp data and some packages as SPass), *RESET ALL DATA.* After reset u have first to *backup stock adb settings, setup all settings and packages u need, install apps manually* then *debloat and execute adb settings file*, *wipe cache *and repair apps in recovery then execute *Boost apps and boost battery. Once a month calibrate battery.*
> I use Naptime, it helps me improve the background

Click to collapse



I know backing up data with Smart Switch has been discussed here already, but why do you also mention Samsung Cloud? Does it bring the same problems as SS?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​

Click to collapse


UPDATED TEST COMMANDS​- Adjusted some values
- Deleted some rows


----------



## marvi0 (Dec 30, 2022)

tsiharry said:


> Hey! That's a great guide and truly improved my s21 ultra's performance!  I also found out that into SetEdit app you can change 4 settings ( In Global Table section ) for further smoothness.
> 
> "animator_duration_scale" "0,3"
> "transition_animation_scale" "0,3"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I have downloaded the app, but I can't seem to edit settings. Are there additional steps needed for me to be able to edit settings like you did?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2022)

marvi0 said:


> Hi I have downloaded the app, but I can't seem to edit settings. Are there additional steps needed for me to be able to edit settings like you did?

Click to collapse



I use ADB in PC


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2022)

You need to be a 100% battery for it to work


----------



## mcdotcom (Dec 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5797201
> You need to be a 100% battery for it to work

Click to collapse



Yep, this is what i say.  Can android do the job alone if its 85 percent (limited) or at 100 percent?


----------



## im71 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I never seen such package
> 
> Try restoring anything that has wifi or share in it

Click to collapse



Already tried but doesn't work. Could be OneUI 5.0's problem?


----------



## marvi0 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hamid Chikh said:


> I use ADB in PC

Click to collapse



Thanks can you please explain the steps?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Dec 30, 2022)

im71 said:


> Already tried but doesn't work. Could be OneUI 5.0's problem?

Click to collapse



I'm on OneUI 5


----------



## lolli.filippo (Dec 31, 2022)

Goku1992 said:


> Okay mate  sadly i dont know any good sites that test Battery :/ the time where we can swap battery with change able backs are sadly over so there arent much News regarding third Party battery :/

Click to collapse



I was able to check the battery's full capacity trought adb with this command:

adb shell dumpsys battery

Follow these steps:
-Fully charge your device
-Enable USB debugging in the Developer setting
-Plug your phone to the PC
-Launch ADB and type adb devices (your divice will be detected, keep the screen unlocked to confirm adb access)
-Insert the command above

Charge counter is the mAh capacity related to the level, so if you charge to 100% the level will be 100 and the charge counter will indicate the real capacity.
My new battery calimed to be 4000mAh, but the charge counter displays 2967mAh, like the stock S8 battery.

I leave this link where you can learn more about the other datas that the command provides


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 1, 2023)

HAPPY NEW YEAR​To all of us #Optimisers


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 1, 2023)

- What i like to do (*OPTIONAL*) is i *restore everything*, *reboot*, *update *all the apps (I'm using *TEST *preset), then *debloat *again, *clear cache partition *(x3) then *repair apps*.
- The result after is always great, you stay *updated *just in case, it let's android do its *remediation process*, and *clears *all *data*/*cache *of all uninstalled apps.
- It also helps eliminate all the *bugs *(if any) caused by mass *debloat *without *maintenance *steps.
- And foremost, it makes you remember what a *crappy*, *sluggish *and *OVERHEATING *phone you had before discovering this thread


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 1, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Support/Donation​Please, consider donating to support the work I'm doing daily improving our devices
> 
> *Paypal: [email protected]*
> *Paysera: see QR*

Click to collapse



I'd like to thank everyone that made any kind of contribution to this project, financial or other, because this thread wouldn't have been here if it wasn't for you guys ! THANK YOU


----------



## Isitiah (Jan 1, 2023)

Some of ADB commands are not working
I have Galaxy M23


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 1, 2023)

Isitiah said:


> Some of ADB commands are not working
> I have Galaxy M23

Click to collapse



You're doing something wrong


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 2, 2023)

TESTING ...​- I just did a *GMS fix*, i'm not having any problems perse, but quick reset won't hurt!
- I'm still rocking "TEST" preset, which has been treating me amazing !

- Testing refresh rate mode 3 ???? I know 0 is standard and 1 is adaptive. It seems to make refresh rate a lot more responsive.


----------



## skiku (Jan 2, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> TESTING ...​- I just did a *GMS fix*, i'm not having any problems perse, but quick reset won't hurt!
> - I'm still rocking "TEST" preset, which has been treating me amazing !
> View attachment 5799839
> - Testing refresh rate mode 3 ???? I know 0 is standard and 1 is adaptive. It seems to make refresh rate a lot more responsive.

Click to collapse



I changed the refresh rate mode to 3 some months ago and one thing I noticed was the flicker I had when the refresh rate changed disappeared. The fluidity I cannot confirm nor deny.


----------



## caingatcarl (Jan 3, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5797201
> You need to be a 100% battery for it to work

Click to collapse



On my S22+ SD this is working, but for my gf's phone S22 Exynos its not working tho i charge it too to 100%


----------



## Isitiah (Jan 3, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> You're doing something wrong

Click to collapse



Yeah, my fault. Now it's working


----------



## Goku1992 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> TESTING ...​- I just did a *GMS fix*, i'm not having any problems perse, but quick reset won't hurt!
> - I'm still rocking "TEST" preset, which has been treating me amazing !
> View attachment 5799839
> - Testing refresh rate mode 3 ???? I know 0 is standard and 1 is adaptive. It seems to make refresh rate a lot more responsive.

Click to collapse



Are you rooted mate? Or how Do you change this?


----------



## Isitiah (Jan 3, 2023)

Goku1992 said:


> Are you rooted mate? Or how Do you change this?

Click to collapse



For refresh rate i think is: adb Shell settings  put system refresh_rate_mode 3


----------



## mathiosn (Jan 3, 2023)

It would be great if you can add connect via bluetooth for older wear os watches E.G (motorola 360 1st gen) ,other than that it works great on newer wear os watches!


----------



## lolli.filippo (Jan 3, 2023)

caingatcarl said:


> On my S22+ SD this is working, but for my gf's phone S22 Exynos its not working

Click to collapse



The process can take from 20 minutes to hours.
It's depend on how many apps she has installed.


----------



## Axiomkid (Jan 3, 2023)

Can't seem to update Google Play system update. I've tried clearing and unistalling all google apps and clearing data and reinstalling but still doesn't seem to be updating .


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2023)

Goku1992 said:


> Are you rooted mate? Or how Do you change this?

Click to collapse



The whole purpose of this thread is to be able to control your phone without root


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2023)

Isitiah said:


> For refresh rate i think is: adb Shell settings  put system refresh_rate_mode 3

Click to collapse



secure, not system


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2023)

Axiomkid said:


> Can't seem to update Google Play system update. I've tried clearing and unistalling all google apps and clearing data and reinstalling but still doesn't seem to be updating .View attachment 5800469

Click to collapse



It's a well-known problem, it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2023)

GALAXY S22 10HZ MODE​



Dumpsys Display shows 10Hz supported, tried FIXED 10HZ and IT WORKED !

So now i'm playing with some values to try and find some secret combination


----------



## ad7elmy (Jan 3, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> It's a well-known problem, it has nothing to do with this thread.
> View attachment 5800643

Click to collapse



download and install the latest main components from apkmirror
​​​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 3, 2023)

ad7elmy said:


> download and install the latest main components from apkmirror
> ​​​

Click to collapse



DON'T DO THAT


----------



## ad7elmy (Jan 3, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> DON'T DO THAT

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## DannySchaukens1981 (Jan 3, 2023)

Samsung Galaxy One UI - Optimization Guide
					

Some of these tweaks are shared with my other thread: Google Pixel Experience - Optimization Guide I - RECOMMENDED SETTINGS To Start With - Factory Reset (RECOMMENDED) - Remove SIM before first boot - Follow setup OFFLINE (DON'T restore anything...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Can somebody explain me how to do this? I put the commands in console, but i don't think that is it? Right?
Thx for your help .


----------



## caingatcarl (Jan 3, 2023)

lolli.filippo said:


> The process can take from 20 minutes to hours.
> It's depend on how many apps she has installed.

Click to collapse



I mean i know that process when applying the command for my phone, but for the S22 Exynos, it always displays a failed message


----------



## wenna.speedy (Jan 4, 2023)

I can't set navigation bar from swipe gestures to buttons after applying myPreset and Keep lists and adb commands. Settings end immediately when I touch to "buttons"


----------



## lolli.filippo (Jan 4, 2023)

caingatcarl said:


> I mean i know that process when applying the command for my phone, but for the S22 Exynos, it always displays a failed message

Click to collapse



You can try launching the optimization directly with the adb command:
adb shell cmd package bg-dexopt-job
or
adb shell "cmd package bg-dexopt-job"

Open a cmd window ADB folder
Plug your device and type adb devices, your device will be detected
Launch the command above and wait until it's finished


----------



## lolli.filippo (Jan 4, 2023)

wenna.speedy said:


> I can't set navigation bar from swipe gestures to buttons after applying myPreset and Keep lists and adb commands. Settings end immediately when I touch to "buttons"

Click to collapse



Try renabling/reinstalling this package
com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton


----------



## wenna.speedy (Jan 4, 2023)

lolli.filippo said:


> Try renabling/reinstalling this package
> com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton

Click to collapse



Yes, it works now after reinstalling com.android.internal.systemui.navbar.threebutton. Thank you.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 4, 2023)

FACEBOOK GROUP​Welcome to join *Samsung Galaxy Group*, even though it has Algeria's flag in its name, the group is open to everyone!









						📱Samsung Galaxy - OPTIMISATION 🇩🇿 | Facebook
					

Smartphones Samsung Galaxy en Algerie. News, Photos, Reviews et Conseil.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 4, 2023)

.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 4, 2023)

PRESET UPDATE V2​- *291 Uninstalled*/*133 System Apps*
- Deleted:
_com.android.bluetoothmidiservice
com.google.android.cellbroadcastservice
com.google.android.configupdater
com.google.mainline.adservices
com.sec.android.app.myfiles
com.android.pacprocessor
com.android.proxyhandler
com.samsung.android.scs
com.android.simappdialog
com.google.mainline.telemetry
com.google.android.cellbroadcastreceiver_


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 4, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​OR​* Level 1 Optimizations here (#5966)*​

Click to collapse


UPDATED TEST ADB COMMANDS​


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 4, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB OPTIMISATIONS​Edit parameters/values to your liking, save the file, rename _*.txt*_ file to* .bat *and launch to apply all.
> - *ADB*: Automatically saves your current parameters then applies new ones (_Set your own before launching if you don't want your phone's name to be *H-banGG* _)
> - *Clear Cache*: Cleans all residual files for All Apps.
> - *Boost Battery*: Applies Dexopt Job - Remediation Process - Doesn't work all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse


UPDATED BASIC ADB OPTIMIZATIONS​


----------



## UrbanDesimator (Jan 4, 2023)

sudhanshugrover said:


> On my S20 FE 5g (android 12, Sept update)
> When I try to run "adb shell pm bg-dexopt-job", adb gives me a message saying 'Failure'
> 
> Any idea why that might be happening?

Click to collapse



The following is only applicable to Android 12 and above. The device must be 100% charged and still plugged in for the command to work, if rooted I recommend running command in termux shell. Best to wait a couple of mins once at 100%. Then it should run.
Hope that helps


----------



## caingatcarl (Jan 5, 2023)

InfamousMykol said:


> SOT with this guide is very amazing, I have to charge my S10+ once every 1.5 / 2 days, using with Bluetooth, wifi, 4G and many bixby routines. Furthermore i fixed my brother' S22 battery drain after he installed Oneui 5 without resetting data, I forced him to reset all and battery (also smoothness) improved. SO I advise you to *backup debloat preset*, *backup adb settings*, *DO NOT BACKUP APPS AND SETTINGS WITH SMART SWITCH / SCLOUD *(u can obviously backup Whatsapp data and some packages as SPass), *RESET ALL DATA.* After reset u have first to *backup stock adb settings, setup all settings and packages u need, install apps manually* then *debloat and execute adb settings file*, *wipe cache *and repair apps in recovery then execute *Boost apps and boost battery. Once a month calibrate battery.*
> I use Naptime, it helps me improve the background

Click to collapse



By the way. What do you mean Naptime? Is it a third party app?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2023)

November Play System update​








						📱Samsung Galaxy Group 🇩🇿 | Just received November Play System update
					

Just received November Play System update




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mcdotcom (Jan 5, 2023)

caingatcarl said:


> By the way. What do you mean Naptime? Is it a third party app?

Click to collapse



Hello,

yes its a third Party app. I have it instslled to my sot increased to 1h + with hamids test preset.

@Hamid Chikh you have in your adb preset now adb shell settings put global cached_apps_freezer device_default now this instead AS activated. Can you explain me why? thank you!

And now my new SOT Record. Thanks again all for this great community and for this thread


----------



## Axiomkid (Jan 5, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> November Play System update​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up, that completely answered my question from before.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2023)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes its a third Party app. I have it instslled to my sot increased to 1h + with hamids test preset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great catch, i actually disabled back the suspension of cached apps, to improve multitasking. I get a lot less app reloads, but it might drain battery so it's your choice


----------



## wenna.speedy (Jan 5, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> November Play System update​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it update automatically?


----------



## met4ller (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi guys, sometimes while listening music theres a vocal notification that says the times. 
Today I also found another problem, suspended app menu doesn't work, I find zero apps there and I can't even add apps.
So I thought that I accidentally disabled wrong process.
Here you are the suspected processes that are disabled, they are safe or some of them must be enabled?

Cmfa authtouchservice
Cmfa framework
Peripheral framework
Samsung device health manager service
Smartthings framework
Galaxy Themes
Service galaxy themes

If it's not about these processes, how to fix? 
Thanks!


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Jan 5, 2023)

met4ller said:


> Hi guys, sometimes while listening music theres a vocal notification that says the times.
> Today I also found another problem, suspended app menu doesn't work, I find zero apps there and I can't even add apps.
> So I thought that I accidentally disabled wrong process.
> Here you are the suspected processes that are disabled, they are safe or some of them must be enabled?
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore Samsung Device Health Manager Service in order for the suspend app menu to work , also CMFA Framework & AuthTouchService is often running in the background , if you check it through the Running Service from the Developer options those apps is running in the background to do the authentication stuff , the apps is sometimes called by the system and might cause battery drain if removed , try to restore it and see how the battery performs then uninstall it , if there is no battery drain whatsoever then it is safe to remove , everyone can have a different experience.

Peripheral Framework
In android 12 i can disable the app from my package manager , now in android 13 it refused to be disable , instead my package manager force closed when i tried to do it.
But you can uninstall it via ADB & the other are safe to remove.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Jan 5, 2023)

wenna.speedy said:


> Does it update automatically?

Click to collapse



Depends , but you can go to Settings > About Phone > Software informations > Google play system update to check it


----------



## wenna.speedy (Jan 5, 2023)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Depends , but you can go to Settings > About Phone > Software informations > Google play system update to check it

Click to collapse



Yop, I had to do it this way.


----------



## wenna.speedy (Jan 5, 2023)

Why is com.samsung.android.bluelightfilter in presets? It completely disables the "eyes comfort shield" .


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2023)

met4ller said:


> Hi guys, sometimes while listening music theres a vocal notification that says the times.
> Today I also found another problem, suspended app menu doesn't work, I find zero apps there and I can't even add apps.
> So I thought that I accidentally disabled wrong process.
> Here you are the suspected processes that are disabled, they are safe or some of them must be enabled?
> ...

Click to collapse



To restore sleeping apps, restore SDHMS.


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2023)

wenna.speedy said:


> Why is com.samsung.android.bluelightfilter in presets? It completely disables the "eyes comfort shield" .

Click to collapse



Feel free to uncheck it before applying the preset


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 5, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​OR​* Level 1 Optimizations here (#5966)*​

Click to collapse



Added refresh rate settings


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Added refresh rate settings

Click to collapse



in your adb config, you mention that a file of your configs is automatically created.
But when using it, no backup is created and when I open the file I don't see any line that mentions the configuration backup.
Is there an extra step that needs to be done for the backup?


----------



## caingatcarl (Jan 6, 2023)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes its a third Party app. I have it instslled to my sot increased to 1h + with hamids test preset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please share the official link of Naptime and also the settings as well? Thanks hehe


----------



## met4ller (Jan 6, 2023)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Restore Samsung Device Health Manager Service in order for the suspend app menu to work , also CMFA Framework & AuthTouchService is often running in the background , if you check it through the Running Service from the Developer options those apps is running in the background to do the authentication stuff , the apps is sometimes called by the system and might cause battery drain if removed , try to restore it and see how the battery performs then uninstall it , if there is no battery drain whatsoever then it is safe to remove , everyone can have a different experience.
> 
> Peripheral Framework
> In android 12 i can disable the app from my package manager , now in android 13 it refused to be disable , instead my package manager force closed when i tried to do it.
> But you can uninstall it via ADB & the other are safe to remove.

Click to collapse



Thank you! This afternoon I tried to reactivate it before your answer and it worked!  
Does this problem connect also to time vocal reading while playing music? I hope so.. 
Anyway, why you talk about "uninstalling"? 
I always disabled all my (60) processes, somebody told me they is risky to uninsall it. Then this procedure is just for about few mb to gain, does should really worth it? 
Framework & AuthTouchService : I never check battery usage of small things, I couldn't understand if it drains or not without them, so for being sure is better to keep them working? 
I thought that would be for most of phones the same result, like "80% of phones would work better disabling /enabling them". 
Then, as last question, I don't want to become maniac of debloating, I already check many lists and I would love to simplify the topic : instead of debloating lot of things (that many times doesn't consume), wouldn't be better to list just the top 50 main processes to debloat (average) ? 
So we all should be fine with them.... 
I'm not a mega mind, but I feel that the following 100 processes disabled (after first 50)wouldnt consume more than a 0,5% of battery.. So why losing time disabling them?


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Jan 6, 2023)

UPDATED PRESET (CORRECTION)​Restored some packages that i deleted by mistake in V2, keeping the same stable base as before.


----------



## mcdotcom (Jan 6, 2023)

caingatcarl said:


> Can you please share the official link of Naptime and also the settings as well? Thanks hehe

Click to collapse



Hello,

you can find it in the playstore. Search for naptime.


----------



## OlehDokuka (Jan 6, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> Added refresh rate settings

Click to collapse



Any specific pointers to what you have changed related to refresh rate? Not sure I see anything related


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Jan 6, 2023)

met4ller said:


> Thank you! This afternoon I tried to reactivate it before your answer and it worked!
> Does this problem connect also to time vocal reading while playing music? I hope so..
> Anyway, why you talk about "uninstalling"?
> I always disabled all my (60) processes, somebody told me they is risky to uninsall it. Then this procedure is just for about few mb to gain, does should really worth it?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try to answer based on my personal experience , so this is just my opinion.

Personally , i think it would be better to completely uninstall than just disabling the package , indeed it is safer to just disable because there are some particular apps that is safe to disable but can cause a bootloop when you uninstalled it , therefore you really need to know what packages that is safe to uninstall .

Framework & AuthTouchService :
When you go to the app info and look at how much these services using up the battery it may show you that it uses 0% of your battery , but believe me , any services that running in the background will always consumes the battery , no matter how much it is , it is consuming the battery .
See how much Google Play Service use your battery , it might show only 1 - 2% , try to disable it and you'll see that your phone will last much longer than usual , try to turn of your mobile data service (Airplane mode) and location service , your battery will last longer than usual , those are a background services not a foreground services.
Whether you should keep those 2 apps or not is up to you , that is why i suggest you to try it yourself .

Why uninstall ? Why don't just disable ? I have 2 reasons , again this is just my opinion based on personal experience .

1, Disabled packages takes up my storage , not much but still.

2, I probably got one of the best SOT out of everyone here (Thanks to this thread) i managed to get 18hr of SOT on my S21+ , that was when im on One UI 4.1 with adaptive 60-90hz (now im on One UI 5.0 , 11-12hr of SOT at best with 120hz , but still not optimized yet i just updated it 3days ago the system is still adapting to the new software , the SOT can still be higher or lower than this)

When i still in the process of optimizing my device (18hr SOT and the battery is very consistent) i'm still not very satisfied , that is when i try to update some of the samsung system apps (Phone,Message,Calendar etc) just to try to see if could get more SOT by doing this & i also remember that i restore this one particular app
com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
(I always uninstall and restore my apps one by one so i know which app that may cause the problem) and
that is when my SOT dropped from 18hr to around 10hr , i try to disable some of the updated system app , i also disable that one app that i just try to restore , the issue persist , it got solved when i uninstall that app & all the update from my system apps , then i get back my SOT to around 17hr at that time .
This is why i said that everyone can have a different experience , different results , just because of updating & restoring some apps gave a huge impact to my SOT.

If you want to simplify which apps that is best to disable or uninstall i suggest you to know about the all the permisssions of the apps , not the permissions to access Camera , Location, Files etc , but the "REAL" permissions that the app requires to run , of course its not simple cause there is A LOT that you really need to know about what it's function is .
But if i have to simplify it for you , you might want to find the app that has the "android.permission.WAKE.LOCK" permission , the app with this type of permission can prevent your phone from going to sleep & wake the device from sleep.
Lots of system app have this permission so make sure you know what youre going to disable or uninstall , but also remember to keep the app that you need cause you don't want your "smart"phone to be defect just because of trying to save some battery life .

com.samsung.android.dynamiclock
The app that ruined my SOT have that WAKE.LOCK permission by the way.

Hope this helps and answer your questions


----------



## GilloLillo (Jan 6, 2023)

Hamid Chikh said:


> ADB TEST EXPERIMENTAL COMMANDS LIST​USE AT YOUR OWN RISK​READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING​OR​* Level 1 Optimizations here (#5966)*​

Click to collapse



I have a zFold 3 with a slight removal of the app since I use both samsung and google services a lot so I've always been happy with the first preset proposed by Hamid.  So for me the ADB commands are very important and I must say that the latest experimental ones give me a really important battery boost and better fluidity and responsiveness!!


----------



## Reicoler (Jan 6, 2023)

Did anyone find the app that caused problems while updating ? if yes tell me what app it is


----------



## InfamousMykol (Jan 7, 2023)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I'll try to answer based on my personal experience , so this is just my opinion.
> 
> Personally , i think it would be better to completely uninstall than just disabling the package , indeed it is safer to just disable because there are some particular apps that is safe to disable but can cause a bootloop when you uninstalled it , therefore you really need to know what packages that is safe to uninstall .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wich app do you use to see wake locks?


----------



## tamingsari2k (Jan 7, 2023)

InfamousMykol said:


> Wich app do you use to see wake locks?

Click to collapse



Install AppManager


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Jan 7, 2023)

InfamousMykol said:


> Wich app do you use to see wake locks?

Click to collapse



When I had Alliance Shield X installed, I used to be able to see all app permissions, but now I believe it's a paid app.


----------



## mcdotcom (Jan 7, 2023)

Deleted because offtopic (sorry)


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 1:37 AM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I'll try to answer based on my personal experience , so this is just my opinion.
> 
> Personally , i think it would be better to completely uninstall than just disabling the package , indeed it is safer to just disable because there are some particular apps that is safe to disable but can cause a bootloop when you uninstalled it , therefore you really need to know what packages that is safe to uninstall .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No phone gets 18 hours screen on time


----------



## Lolorider64 (Sunday at 2:17 AM)

What does disabling logger buffer size exactly do . Does it help with performance or battery?


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Sunday at 7:08 AM)

bodomfan said:


> No phone gets 18 hours screen on time

Click to collapse



Yeah ? My phone does .
5%/Hour of Screen On Time ,
even when playing music in the background with the phone connected to a Bluetooth speaker , in the Device care it shows that MX Player was only active for less than 1 minute , that's odd cause i've been listening to the music the whole time (you can even see the MX icon on the status bar) so i try to check the Running Service in Developer Options , it was actually playing in the background for 3 hours straight , along with the Bluetooth (1 hour since i plug off the charger) yet it takes only 5% of the battery , i know it's hard to believe , but i'm not a liar.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Sunday at 8:00 AM)

InfamousMykol said:


> Wich app do you use to see wake locks?

Click to collapse



I use Package Disabler Pro & Shield Rebirth , you can use an app called Package viewer by SQ.prog from Play Store if you only want to see the apps permissions & activities


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Sunday at 8:22 AM)

A quick 2 minutes video that i recorded from my phone on how to do the battery optimization (cmd package bg-dexopt-job) No PC required .








						Screen_Recording_20230105_021207_LADB.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				



Note : - The charger still plugged in
- Set the processing speed to Maximum seems to speed up the process (for me at least)


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Sunday at 8:51 AM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> A quick 2 minutes video that i recorded from my phone on how to do the battery optimization (cmd package bg-dexopt-job) No PC required .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung should really allow more fps in screen recorder


----------



## Emre67511 (Sunday at 9:12 AM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Yeah ? My phone does .
> 5%/Hour of Screen On Time ,
> even when playing music in the background with the phone connected to a Bluetooth speaker , in the Device care it shows that MX Player was only active for less than 1 minute , that's odd cause i've been listening to the music the whole time (you can even see the MX icon on the status bar) so i try to check the Running Service in Developer Options , it was actually playing in the background for 3 hours straight , along with the Bluetooth (1 hour since i plug off the charger) yet it takes only 5% of the battery , i know it's hard to believe , but i'm not a liar.

Click to collapse



You never posted an actual picture of 18 hours SOT only pictures where your phone was active for a period of time and after that you just calculate how much SOT you would get. But that's not how it works.
Also I have the same phone as you and I don't even get 10 hours of SOT even when applying all of your settings. Even phones with the most power efficient cpus don't get 18 hours of SOT yet alone a samsung phone. 
I think you are just a very light user (given that you are spending hours on quickedit) and that's why your phone gets more SOT than everyone else here.
Would like to see an actual SOT of your phone where you use it like everyone else here with a little bit of gaming, youtube etc.


----------



## RealSalva (Sunday at 10:13 AM)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> One question. Have any one a good tip for a icon pack with black icons ( because battery drain for darkmode?)  i think my icon with color needs to much battery  (it was a little bit a joke) but maybe have any one an idea

Click to collapse



search in the play store Material You Light/Dark Icons.


----------



## Axiomkid (Sunday at 10:19 AM)

Emre67511 said:


> You never posted an actual picture of 18 hours SOT only pictures where your phone was active for a period of time and after that you just calculate how much SOT you would get. But that's not how it works.
> Also I have the same phone as you and I don't even get 10 hours of SOT even when applying all of your settings. Even phones with the most power efficient cpus don't get 18 hours of SOT yet alone a samsung phone.
> I think you are just a very light user (given that you are spending hours on quickedit) and that's why your phone gets more SOT than everyone else here.
> Would like to see an actual SOT of your phone where you use it like everyone else here with a little bit of gaming, youtube etc.

Click to collapse



With YouTube, Gaming, and Chrome Browsing I'm lucky I get 3 hours of SOT. I myself didn't gain much extra from any of the stuff posted here. I've done debloat, optimizations several different ways, I've done the battery boost everything. My SD S21 Ultra doesn't get more than 4 hours of SOT with heavy usage.


----------



## InfamousMykol (Sunday at 11:35 AM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> I use Package Disabler Pro & Shield Rebirth , you can use an app called Package viewer by SQ.prog from Play Store if you only want to see the apps permissions & activities

Click to collapse



Thx, can u share ur debloat preset pls?


----------



## mcdotcom (Sunday at 12:39 PM)

RealSalva said:


> search in the play store Material You Light/Dark Icons.

Click to collapse



Thank you! It looks nice


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 3:00 PM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Yeah ? My phone does .
> 5%/Hour of Screen On Time ,
> even when playing music in the background with the phone connected to a Bluetooth speaker , in the Device care it shows that MX Player was only active for less than 1 minute , that's odd cause i've been listening to the music the whole time (you can even see the MX icon on the status bar) so i try to check the Running Service in Developer Options , it was actually playing in the background for 3 hours straight , along with the Bluetooth (1 hour since i plug off the charger) yet it takes only 5% of the battery , i know it's hard to believe , but i'm not a liar.

Click to collapse



How do you get such good battery life


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 3:51 PM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> A quick 2 minutes video that i recorded from my phone on how to do the battery optimization (cmd package bg-dexopt-job) No PC required .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep getting an error


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 3:53 PM)

Emre67511 said:


> You never posted an actual picture of 18 hours SOT only pictures where your phone was active for a period of time and after that you just calculate how much SOT you would get. But that's not how it works.
> Also I have the same phone as you and I don't even get 10 hours of SOT even when applying all of your settings. Even phones with the most power efficient cpus don't get 18 hours of SOT yet alone a samsung phone.
> I think you are just a very light user (given that you are spending hours on quickedit) and that's why your phone gets more SOT than everyone else here.
> Would like to see an actual SOT of your phone where you use it like everyone else here with a little bit of gaming, youtube etc.

Click to collapse



Good point


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 3:59 PM)




----------



## Arjunpvl (Sunday at 5:01 PM)

bodomfan said:


> View attachment 5805063

Click to collapse



Should be plugged in and do a reboot beforehand.


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 5:02 PM)

Arjunpvl said:


> Should be plugged in and do a reboot beforehand.

Click to collapse



So do the pair then reboot and then do the command?


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 5:47 PM)

Keep getting failure


----------



## stepinac (Sunday at 7:25 PM)

bodomfan said:


> Keep getting failure View attachment 5805137

Click to collapse



Charge battery to 100 %


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 7:48 PM)

stepinac said:


> Charge battery to 100 %

Click to collapse



OK will do


----------



## Bill720 (Sunday at 8:07 PM)

mcdotcom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> One question. Have any one a good tip for a icon pack with black icons ( because battery drain for darkmode?)  i think my icon with color needs to much battery  (it was a little bit a joke) but maybe have any one an idea

Click to collapse



Can you explain which of the tweaks mentioned in the thread you are experiencing that issue with? If none of them, then this is off-topic and needs to be posted in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## mcdotcom (Sunday at 8:35 PM)

Bill720 said:


> Can you explain which of the tweaks mentioned in the thread you are experiencing that issue with? If none of them, then this is off-topic and needs to be posted in a more appropriate thread.

Click to collapse



Hmm sorry then its off topic i delete my post then.


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 8:52 PM)

stepinac said:


> Charge battery to 100 %

Click to collapse



Still get failure


----------



## redevans (Sunday at 10:36 PM)

bodomfan said:


> Still get failure

Click to collapse



try turn off usb debugging and wireless debugging. force stop ladb, turn on usb/wireless debug. enter pm bg-dexopt-job


----------



## bodomfan (Sunday at 11:55 PM)

redevans said:


> try turn off usb debugging and wireless debugging. force stop ladb, turn on usb/wireless debug. enter pm bg-dexopt-job

Click to collapse



This worked, what does it actually do


----------



## InfamousMykol (Monday at 10:48 AM)

It's going even better than it should! That's why I will never do without this guide again.
After debloat and adb (which I've been doing for months now) I added Package disabler Pro to disabler temporarily some packages (as Youtube, Gmail etc) when I'm not using them.
More than 1 hour in Bluetooth, some hours in 4g, 1h in spotify.


----------



## AndroidWars (Monday at 11:19 AM)

InfamousMykol said:


> It's going even better than it should! That's why I will never do without this guide again.
> After debloat and adb (which I've been doing for months now) I added Package disabler Pro to disabler temporarily some packages (as Youtube, Gmail etc) when I'm not using them.
> More than 1 hour in Bluetooth, some hours in 4g, 1h in spotify.
> View attachment 5805697

Click to collapse



Wow how did u do that? Just with package disable pro?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Monday at 1:50 PM)

Can someone explain me how these commands improve gestures?


----------



## AndroidWars (Monday at 2:32 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> My battery SOT (S10+) is improved more and more after some precautions:
> 1) Fix google packages and android system webview uninstalling update, clearing data and cache and force stop;
> 2) Clear data and cache of Samsung Health Device Manager and Device Care, force stop;
> 3) In dialer digit *#9900# and select* delete dumpstate and Batterystats* (thanks to that user who wrote it here on the thread);
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I found ur post. I'using naptime for a couple weeks. About Package disabler pro any tips or settings?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Monday at 4:29 PM)

AndroidWars said:


> Wow how did u do that? Just with package disable pro?

Click to collapse



I use naptime, adb and debloated 291 apps, In these days I'm keeping temporarily disabled those apps that I use but don't want to keep running in the background, I also use GOS and Game Plugins to have less drain in gaming, I use energy saving, saving data and sensors off,  I turned off double tap to wake up and to standby. I attach below the post the zip file with the preset and adb files, I hope it will help you 
Abd and Preset by Infamousmick

More than 1 hour in spotify, more hours in 4g, 2 hours in bluetooth


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Monday at 5:31 PM)

BATTERY LIFE UPDATE​I'm having the Best performance/battery I've never had!
You guys already know my settings and setup, but i should mention some pointers:
- I have minimum refresh rate set to 120Hz (Yup that's ALL THE TIME NONSTOP)
- I'm on BVL1 update
Here's the screenshot in the group: *6h20 of SOT*


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Monday at 5:41 PM)

They don't, they disable them


simoyellow27 said:


> View attachment 5805865
> Can someone explain me how these commands improve gestures?

Click to collapse


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Monday at 11:49 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> I use naptime, adb and debloated 291 apps, In these days I'm keeping temporarily disabled those apps that I use but don't want to keep running in the background, I also use GOS and Game Plugins to have less drain in gaming, I use energy saving, saving data and sensors off,  I turned off double tap to wake up and to standby. I attach below the post the zip file with the preset and adb files, I hope it will help you
> Abd and Preset by Infamousmick
> 
> More than 1 hour in spotify, more hours in 4g, 2 hours in bluetooth

Click to collapse



You have the files in private, ask for access authorization, Where can I get the application package disabler pro?


----------



## InfamousMykol (Tuesday at 2:30 AM)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> You have the files in private, ask for access authorization, Where can I get the application package disabler pro?

Click to collapse



Try again, I made it public. U can find the apk in the official website


----------



## Arjunpvl (Tuesday at 4:10 AM)

InfamousMykol said:


> I use naptime, adb and debloated 291 apps, In these days I'm keeping temporarily disabled those apps that I use but don't want to keep running in the background, I also use GOS and Game Plugins to have less drain in gaming, I use energy saving, saving data and sensors off,  I turned off double tap to wake up and to standby. I attach below the post the zip file with the preset and adb files, I hope it will help you
> Abd and Preset by Infamousmick
> 
> More than 1 hour in spotify, more hours in 4g, 2 hours in bluetooth

Click to collapse



Preset file empty.


----------



## OktaviAnabelle (Tuesday at 7:20 AM)

Emre67511 said:


> You never posted an actual picture of 18 hours SOT only pictures where your phone was active for a period of time and after that you just calculate how much SOT you would get. But that's not how it works.
> Also I have the same phone as you and I don't even get 10 hours of SOT even when applying all of your settings. Even phones with the most power efficient cpus don't get 18 hours of SOT yet alone a samsung phone.
> I think you are just a very light user (given that you are spending hours on quickedit) and that's why your phone gets more SOT than everyone else here.
> Would like to see an actual SOT of your phone where you use it like everyone else here with a little bit of gaming, youtube etc.

Click to collapse



Right , i never posted an actual picture , but i remember very distincly i got 14 h 58 m screen on time & around 3 h screen off time (+ youtube and some other apps after i'm done with Quickedit)
and the battery was at 20% with the estimated time for about 3 h left , unfortunately & i'm willing to admit , i forgot to take the screenshot , shame on me.
and i rarely let my phone battery goes below 20% , so you were right it is a calculated time , but it was the Device care that calculated it , not me , i believe the calculated time would be precise considering the battery has been very consistent & the screen was on most of the time.
About the Quickedit : yes it is not a high processing task , but there is a few things that we need to consider , first , the app doesn't have the dark mode , secondly , i'm typing most of the time & Samsung Keyboard is considered a power hungry for a keyboard app , last but not least , my mobile data (4G) , bluetooth & media player was active in the background , with that being said , i'm not in an attempt to save the battery , it's just me doing my daily task on my phone , even with only Quickedit 5% / hr is quite good i would say , with youtube , a lil bit of gaming , etc i can get 13-14h SOT easily (before the battery reach 20%) but all of those was when i'm on One UI 4.1 , with adaptive 60-90hz i'd say it's possible , i mean , it's hapenned to me , after One UI 5.0 battery wasn't that good anymore , but still can get 10+ hr SOT with 120hz 
(still testing , changing a lot of settings back and forth trying to get the most out of the battery @120hz refresh rate)

same phone , same type , same specs , but still a different unit , different charging habits & usage habits , can't really expect to have exactly the same in real life performance / SOT just because of applying the same settings , From my point of view (please don't flame me if you disagree) we should only use someone's preset as a reference & we need to experiment with it by ourselves to find the one that suits well for us & our devices , 
besides , have you try to enabled the Adaptive battery ? if yes , for how long ? it needs time to learn the usage habits and may not work right away , but you should see the result soon enough , what about location & background services ? how many apps do you have on your phone (especially 3rd party app) ? how many apps do you regularly use ? how many apps that need regular synchronization for update & notifications ? how many apps that use Usage data access permission ? any google services / assistant apps ? widget & apps on the home screen ? brightness ? 

I have only 48 3rd party apps installed on my phone , all apps that requires / use internet connection in the background are disabled with a Package disabler when they're not in use , execpt for Whatsapp of course ,
no location & asisstant service , brightness is always under 20% except when i go outside .
am i a very light user ? depends on how you define what a very light user really is , yes i have only a few apps installed on my phone , yes i don't use any unnecessary background services , but i always set the processing speed to Maximum when browsing , watch videos & games
my cpu usage is very high , even reached it's max for a long period of time quite often , yet still have a relatively low temperature & battery consumption , the only time my battery drain really quick is when playing games but no heating up whatsoever , sounds like nonsense but it is what it is (see the pic from my thermal guardian) 

Anyway , here is the screenshot of my SOT after 4 days of updating to One UI 5.0 (October security patch)
not as good as before (One UI 4.1) but not as bad as the first 3 days as far as i can tell .


----------



## Arjunpvl (Tuesday at 4:02 PM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Right , i never posted an actual picture , but i remember very distincly i got 14 h 58 m screen on time & around 3 h screen off time (+ youtube and some other apps after i'm done with Quickedit)
> and the battery was at 20% with the estimated time for about 3 h left , unfortunately & i'm willing to admit , i forgot to take the screenshot , shame on me.
> and i rarely let my phone battery goes below 20% , so you were right it is a calculated time , but it was the Device care that calculated it , not me , i believe the calculated time would be precise considering the battery has been very consistent & the screen was on most of the time.
> About the Quickedit : yes it is not a high processing task , but there is a few things that we need to consider , first , the app doesn't have the dark mode , secondly , i'm typing most of the time & Samsung Keyboard is considered a power hungry for a keyboard app , last but not least , my mobile data (4G) , bluetooth & media player was active in the background , with that being said , i'm not in an attempt to save the battery , it's just me doing my daily task on my phone , even with only Quickedit 5% / hr is quite good i would say , with youtube , a lil bit of gaming , etc i can get 13-14h SOT easily (before the battery reach 20%) but all of those was when i'm on One UI 4.1 , with adaptive 60-90hz i'd say it's possible , i mean , it's hapenned to me , after One UI 5.0 battery wasn't that good anymore , but still can get 10+ hr SOT with 120hz
> ...

Click to collapse



You're lucky. My s10+ Exynos could achieve a maximum of 5 hours even when most of the system apps uninstalled.


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Tuesday at 4:22 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> Try again, I made it public. U can find the apk in the official website

Click to collapse



Your extreme preset is blank. How can I apply your ab settings? Do I have to do it manually one by one?


----------



## simoyellow27 (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)

Hamid Chikh said:


> They don't, they disable them

Click to collapse



ah alrighty then


----------



## Emre67511 (Tuesday at 11:38 PM)

OktaviAnabelle said:


> Right , i never posted an actual picture , but i remember very distincly i got 14 h 58 m screen on time & around 3 h screen off time (+ youtube and some other apps after i'm done with Quickedit)
> and the battery was at 20% with the estimated time for about 3 h left , unfortunately & i'm willing to admit , i forgot to take the screenshot , shame on me.
> and i rarely let my phone battery goes below 20% , so you were right it is a calculated time , but it was the Device care that calculated it , not me , i believe the calculated time would be precise considering the battery has been very consistent & the screen was on most of the time.
> About the Quickedit : yes it is not a high processing task , but there is a few things that we need to consider , first , the app doesn't have the dark mode , secondly , i'm typing most of the time & Samsung Keyboard is considered a power hungry for a keyboard app , last but not least , my mobile data (4G) , bluetooth & media player was active in the background , with that being said , i'm not in an attempt to save the battery , it's just me doing my daily task on my phone , even with only Quickedit 5% / hr is quite good i would say , with youtube , a lil bit of gaming , etc i can get 13-14h SOT easily (before the battery reach 20%) but all of those was when i'm on One UI 4.1 , with adaptive 60-90hz i'd say it's possible , i mean , it's hapenned to me , after One UI 5.0 battery wasn't that good anymore , but still can get 10+ hr SOT with 120hz
> ...

Click to collapse



I went through all of your screenshots (also that of your past posts) and if I am being completely honest there is always something fishy about them. Why don't you just post a real SOT screenshot from 100 to 0 or even 20 or something like that without hours of quickedit and normal usage like everybody else here ?
The screenshots you included in this post are completely useless btw because you are charging in between and the phone always shows the stats from the full day. I don't know why you even included them in the first place.

Also the calculation of device care is not precise, mine always shows a lot more time than I could actually get, sometimes even showing over 20 hours. You can't just calculate your SOT, batteries are not 100% consistent and sometimes the same tasks drain more battery and sometimes they drain less.
Also quickedit has a dark mode and samsung keyboard is not power hungry where did you get that information from ?

A lot of the things you are saying are just speculations and claims that we can't prove (like you are saying that you listened to music for hours but the app only shows a couple minutes and we should just believe you ?)
There isn't even one person here that is getting 12 hours SOT and you are saying that you are getting 18. How is that possible ? Nearly all of the settings you posted are just settings that were already posted here before and for some strange reason they only work for you.
To me it seems like that you are just trying to get attention or trying to prove for yourself that your phone has some kind of crazy battery but it does not. It is a samsung phone and your magic can't change that.

Just use your phone like a normal person and you will see that you will also get 10 hours SOT max.


----------



## almora9 (Wednesday at 12:23 AM)

hello. which application is responsible for the volte. i want to disable the volte.


----------



## caingatcarl (Wednesday at 2:36 AM)

almora9 said:


> hello. which application is responsible for the volte. i want to disable the volte.

Click to collapse




			https://github.com/0x192/universal-android-debloater/blob/main/resources/assets/uad_lists.json


----------



## forjest63 (Wednesday at 6:03 AM)

Emre67511 said:


> I went through all of your screenshots (also that of your past posts) and if I am being completely honest there is always something fishy about them. Why don't you just post a real SOT screenshot from 100 to 0 or even 20 or something like that without hours of quickedit and normal usage like everybody else here ?
> The screenshots you included in this post are completely useless btw because you are charging in between and the phone always shows the stats from the full day. I don't know why you even included them in the first place.
> 
> Also the calculation of device care is not precise, mine always shows a lot more time than I could actually get, sometimes even showing over 20 hours. You can't just calculate your SOT, batteries are not 100% consistent and sometimes the same tasks drain more battery and sometimes they drain less.
> ...

Click to collapse



My brother, stop accusing people of lying. Our friend Oktavi Anabelle has helped us here in many issues. He is an honest and reliable person. he shares very useful information about phone optimization with us.


----------



## VinTaco (Wednesday at 6:47 AM)

Emre67511 said:


> (like you are saying that you listened to music for hours but the app only shows a couple minutes and we should just believe you ?)

Click to collapse



It shows active, not background usage. I listen to podcasts throughout my workday and checking device care will show like 2 minutes but it's been on for 8 hours. So I believe it's accurate.


----------



## VinTaco (Wednesday at 6:52 AM)

Proof attached so this nonsense can be moved on from.


----------



## mcdotcom (Wednesday at 3:56 PM)

VinTaco said:


> It shows active, not background usage. I listen to podcasts throughout my workday and checking device care will show like 2 minutes but it's been on for 8 hours. So I believe it's accurate.

Click to collapse



Same here for spotify


----------



## wenna.speedy (Wednesday at 4:05 PM)

Upf, I cant open Mobile Networks and SIM manager in settings->connections. What apps have to reinstall?


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Wednesday at 4:52 PM)

VinTaco said:


> It shows active, not background usage. I listen to podcasts throughout my workday and checking device care will show like 2 minutes but it's been on for 8 hours. So I believe it's accurate.

Click to collapse



Same for Poweramp.


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Wednesday at 4:54 PM)

Emre67511 said:


> I went through all of your screenshots (also that of your past posts) and if I am being completely honest there is always something fishy about them. Why don't you just post a real SOT screenshot from 100 to 0 or even 20 or something like that without hours of quickedit and normal usage like everybody else here ?
> The screenshots you included in this post are completely useless btw because you are charging in between and the phone always shows the stats from the full day. I don't know why you even included them in the first place.
> 
> Also the calculation of device care is not precise, mine always shows a lot more time than I could actually get, sometimes even showing over 20 hours. You can't just calculate your SOT, batteries are not 100% consistent and sometimes the same tasks drain more battery and sometimes they drain less.
> ...

Click to collapse



The grinch who stole optimizations. Why are you even on XDA?


----------



## Emre67511 (Wednesday at 6:13 PM)

I just want to show people that they should not believe everything they see or hear. 
Or do you want me to believe that there is someone who is getting 18 hours of SOT while the average is something like 8 with the same optimizations ?
I know that not every device is the same but 18 hrs is just not possible with this device.
His screenshots never show the full SOT from 100 down to 0 and he only shows a couple of hours where he is using only quickedit. Then tells everyone that he got 18 hours of SOT with normal usage like everyone else. I don't know if you are just naive but sorry if I can't believe something like that.

If he can brag about it he should also be able to provide some kind of prove in the form of legit screenshots or optimizations that work for everyone else and there would be no problem at all.


----------



## bodomfan (Wednesday at 8:02 PM)

Emre67511 said:


> I just want to show people that they should not believe everything they see or hear.
> Or do you want me to believe that there is someone who is getting 18 hours of SOT while the average is something like 8 with the same optimizations ?
> I know that not every device is the same but 18 hrs is just not possible with this device.
> His screenshots never show the full SOT from 100 down to 0 and he only shows a couple of hours where he is using only quickedit. Then tells everyone that he got 18 hours of SOT with normal usage like everyone else. I don't know if you are just naive but sorry if I can't believe something like that.
> ...

Click to collapse



No phone can get 18 hours of sot lol


----------



## firewallrob123 (Wednesday at 9:26 PM)

Fantastic thread that has done wonders for my phone.

Can I suggest upto 3 more to remove ?

com.samsung.android.location....is this needed?

com.samsung.android.brightnessbackupservice .....doesnt seem to break brightness.

com.samsung.android.keycustomizationinfobackupservice ....... doesnt seem to break anything I use ?


----------



## caingatcarl (Thursday at 12:42 AM)

wenna.speedy said:


> Upf, I cant open Mobile Networks and SIM manager in settings->connections. What apps have to reinstall?

Click to collapse



Try these ..

com.android.providers.telephony
com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui


----------



## Michael root (Thursday at 2:54 AM)




----------



## wenna.speedy (Thursday at 6:35 AM)

caingatcarl said:


> Try these ..
> 
> com.android.providers.telephony
> com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui

Click to collapse



Nope, these ones are not correct.


----------



## caingatcarl (Thursday at 6:50 AM)

wenna.speedy said:


> Nope, these ones are not correct.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem too but i managed to restore it. Not sure now what specific package is that


----------



## wenna.speedy (Thursday at 8:23 AM)

Anyone who can help me with:



> I cant open Mobile Networks and SIM manager in settings->connections. Which apps have to reinstall?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Thursday at 1:00 PM)

January update 
Finally!


----------



## FM701 (Thursday at 1:40 PM)

Hamid Chikh said:


> January update
> Finally!

Click to collapse



yes i have got it


----------



## InfamousMykol (Thursday at 1:46 PM)

Excuse me if I have not replied, this zip file contains the necessary for the debloat and for the adb commands (I checked and now it is not empty). In this screen I did several hours in 4g, an hour in Bluetooth also


----------



## Axiomkid (Thursday at 1:48 PM)

T-Mobile slow on the US Eastern Coast, just got the December update for the S21 Ultra few days ago.


----------



## FM701 (Thursday at 3:34 PM)

Been using the new Jan update and I think my battery has got worse its jut draining another by not even doing demanding tasks and this is after debloat aswell so I don't think this January update fixed anything just made battery worse but too early to tell but it looks like it hasn't improved my battery


----------



## wenna.speedy (Thursday at 5:17 PM)

wenna.speedy said:


> Anyone who can help me with:

Click to collapse



I cant open Mobile Networks and SIM manager in settings->connections. Which apps have to reinstall?

It shows me "always call to Korea" keeps stopping ...


----------



## wenna.speedy (Thursday at 5:54 PM)

caingatcarl said:


> Try these ..
> 
> com.android.providers.telephony
> com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui

Click to collapse



You right, I had to uninstall these apps first, then reinstall and it works now.


----------



## dominicstg2 (Thursday at 9:30 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> I use naptime, adb and debloated 291 apps, In these days I'm keeping temporarily disabled those apps that I use but don't want to keep running in the background, I also use GOS and Game Plugins to have less drain in gaming, I use energy saving, saving data and sensors off,  I turned off double tap to wake up and to standby. I attach below the post the zip file with the preset and adb files, I hope it will help you
> Abd and Preset by Infamousmick
> 
> More than 1 hour in spotify, more hours in 4g, 2 hours in bluetooth

Click to collapse



do you use android auto? when i use naptime it stuff up android auto and idk how to fix it lol


----------



## Luispacheco2552 (Thursday at 11:28 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> Excuse me if I have not replied, this zip file contains the necessary for the debloat and for the adb commands (I checked and now it is not empty). In this screen I did several hours in 4g, an hour in Bluetooth also

Click to collapse



your settings caused a bootlop on my phone- S21 Ultra android 13


----------



## InfamousMykol (Thursday at 11:59 PM)

dominicstg2 said:


> do you use android auto? when i use naptime it stuff up android auto and idk how to fix it lol

Click to collapse



I don't use it


----------



## InfamousMykol (Thursday at 11:59 PM)

Luispacheco2552 said:


> your settings caused a bootlop on my phone- S21 Ultra android 13

Click to collapse



I use android 12, there may be some differences between the versions


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Yesterday at 8:57 AM)

wenna.speedy said:


> I cant open Mobile Networks and SIM manager in settings->connections. Which apps have to reinstall?
> 
> It shows me "always call to Korea" keeps stopping ...

Click to collapse




Works fine for me, you have uninstalled some other app. Try restoring kept preset


----------



## wenna.speedy (Yesterday at 9:34 AM)

Hamid Chikh said:


> View attachment 5809231
> Works fine for me, you have uninstalled some other app. Try restoring kept preset

Click to collapse



I just resolved by reistalling (uninstall+install) of these apps:
com.android.providers.telephony
com.samsung.android.app.telephonyui


----------



## Hamid Chikh (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

Hamid Chikh said:


> LEVEL 2 OPTIMISATIONS POST​*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK // **READ CAREFULLY BEFORE APPLYING*​- TEST DEBLOAT PRESET
> - TEST EXPERIMENTAL ADB COMMANDS LIST
> 
> Feel free to checkout Level 1 Optimizations here (#5966)

Click to collapse



Updated test preset + test adb


----------



## forjest63 (Yesterday at 1:05 PM)

When I click on any person in the directory, it gives a person not found error. From which application? I would appreciate if anyone who knows can answer. Thank you.


----------



## tommyx203 (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

Hello guys, these are my results with tweaks in this thread and a light debloat (really light).
S22 ultra with exynos. Not bad for me...
Android UI eats a bit of battery, any suggestions to avoid that?

EDIT: Almost forgot, I'm using GalaxyMaxHz and Naptime


----------



## Axiomkid (Yesterday at 7:38 PM)

InfamousMykol said:


> I use android 12, there may be some differences between the versions

Click to collapse



Re Enable Knox Enrollment. That will fix your bootloop


----------



## Haruu1416 (Today at 12:39 AM)

tommyx203 said:


> Hello guys, these are my results with tweaks in this thread and a light debloat (really light).
> S22 ultra with exynos. Not bad for me...
> Android UI eats a bit of battery, any suggestions to avoid that?
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot, I'm using GalaxyMaxHz and Naptime

Click to collapse



after debloat did you enter recovery, clear cache and repair apps?

And also your device needs to adapt to the new settings, and maybe that's the cause of the drain.


----------



## caingatcarl (Today at 2:08 AM)

forjest63 said:


> When I click on any person in the directory, it gives a person not found error. From which application? I would appreciate if anyone who knows can answer. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Search for the package that has providerblockednumber or something


----------



## Kris_b1104 (Today at 2:27 AM)

toldai said:


> https://t.me/pump_upp - best crypto pumps on telegram
> Make 1000% and more within 1 day, join channel @pump_upp !

Click to collapse



After following this link, I managed to get 94 hours of SOT and 1 week of standby time. 

Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Josyfree (Today at 5:55 AM)

So on OneUi 4.1 I was able to add more ram plus to the list of my device than initially supposed to, the top was 4 GB and I can change it to 8 GB with this command "adb shell settings put global ram_expand_size_list 0,1,2,4,6,8,12,16". But now on One ui 5, whenever I type this command and reboot my device my list of ram plus is locked with 6 GB maximum. Any ideas?


----------



## tommyx203 (Today at 9:39 AM)

Haruu1416 said:


> after debloat did you enter recovery, clear cache and repair apps?
> 
> And also your device needs to adapt to the new settings, and maybe that's the cause of the drain.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the answer.
Yes I did, maybe I have to wait like you say. We'll see.
I guess another solutions is a full wipe which I never did.


----------



## Haruu1416 (Today at 12:34 PM)

tommyx203 said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> Yes I did, maybe I have to wait like you say. We'll see.
> I guess another solutions is a full wipe which I never did.

Click to collapse



Nope buddy, anything take a doubt not only with me but with everyone here.

Thanks for not being in my skin in terms of factory reset, I do the debloat manually and it's tiring but worth the time.


----------

